#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-03
<GeLic> это вообще рендом какой то
<go8765> у меня он не угадывает только при изменённом порядке выполнения - а так проверял и со свидетелями вслух и сам - всё совпало - я был в шоке :) !
<gaga_rin> go8765: http://ru.akinator.com/ посмори ето
<artus> ыыы
<artus> gaga_rin: тама фишка есть)
<gaga_rin> вот ето развод ещё тот
<gaga_rin> artus: ??
<artus> тты пару раз обнови страничку и посмотри на сответствие цыфре привязку к букве или знаку
<artus> там кой то загон что при всех твоих вычитаниях тебе всеравно подсунут какую то 1ну картинку
<artus> а так как они все время меняются то и в глаза не бросается )
<gaga_rin> блин
<gaga_rin> вот уроды
<gaga_rin> угадал
<artus> гг
<gaga_rin> (:
<gaga_rin> пересматривал пираты карибского моря. загадал жеку воробьиного
<gaga_rin> а етот супостат показал
<gaga_rin> как раз его :(
<artus> ну и там одна и таже картинка просто для всех комбинаций
<artus> вобщем короче развод )
<go8765> как он угадал шрека которого я загадал ?
<artus> те же яйца только в профиль)
<go8765> вот обьясните мне - я не могу догнать как ?
<gaga_rin> Я ЕГО НЕНАВИЖУ
<artus> вот по тому же квадрату глянь на числа 27, 45, 9 )))
<gaga_rin> опять угадал
<go8765> http://ru.akinator.com/ как эта фигня угадывает а ?
<gaga_rin> даа
<gaga_rin> 2 раза подряд
<gaga_rin> но ето експертная система на хабре и в вики есть статьи
<gaga_rin> вот на сей системах(если осилить как создавать и в нужном месте применить) можно мульоны получать
<go8765> gaga_rin: можно ссылочку на хабр плиз
<gaga_rin> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/artificial_intelligence/84364/
<gaga_rin> use google luk
<gaga_rin> там математика сплошная
<go8765> sory  :( я под впечатлением просто - аж проснулся :)
<gaga_rin> хех
<gaga_rin> незря значит по ночам за компом торчишь.
<artus> ыыы.. меня порвало ))))))
<gaga_rin> чо такое?
<gaga_rin> он опять угадал?
<artus> неа)
<artus> gaga_rin: я поломал джина http://itmages.com/image/view/99207/044ed566
<go8765> оно всегда угадывает - НЕПРАВДО :))))))
<gaga_rin> ухахахахахаххаха
<artus> go8765: да не ведись ты на фигню всякую )
<gaga_rin> artus: садись 5
<go8765> я чувствую до утра разбираться буду как оно работает :) чтобы всё понять :)
<artus> go8765: http://medru.su/ с этим квадратом всего 13ть вариантов ответа и на все назначены одинаковые картинки, так что тут понятно, а джин тупо по алгоритму пытаетцо перебрать по базе
<artus> мы его лет 5ть тому тестили, все более мение извесные фишки оно с вероятностью 80% угадываеть
<GeLic> и али баба это нефига угадать неможет
<gaga_rin> ну вас пойду курить
<artus> все что отлично от всяких аладинов и джинов оно отродясь не угадает)
<artus> гг
<GeLic> я ему персонажей из классической литературы , а он.........
<artus> ты вон ему фенимора купера загадай )
<GeLic> ему только бреда пита загадывать
<go8765> мне этот джин и технология эта чем-то матрицу первую напоминает :) аж мурашки по коже :)
<go8765> будто мы все в матрице :) и сейчас не 2011 год :) ....
<go8765> меня давно так не вставляло как с этим джином :) он гад даже если с первого раза не угадывает - так дальше продолжает и со второго раза угадывает :) ( я себя прям чувствую 80 летней бабушко из деревни мухосранск всю жизнь проработавшей в колхозе :)
<GeLic> да нефига подобного
<artus> go8765: кароче , не работает джин )
<go8765> GeLic: всмысле нифига ? я только что кайли миноуг загадал - он мне вопросов 20 задал - сказал что мирая кери - я сказал что нет - он предложил продолжить - он соглясился - задал ещё вопросов 10 и назвал кайли миноуг
<go8765> просто может литературных героев он не знает?
<go8765> а эстраду поп и кинематограф широкий думаю очень даже может вычислить :)
<artus> да он нифига не знает
<GeLic> единственное что он угадал это шарикова и голову профессора доэля, остальное мимо, а всяких модных-известных он и будет угадывать
<go8765> знает - имею ввиду сравнивает с ответами других
<artus> а знаете как медведя угадать?
<artus> выбирайте все время да )
<go8765> oz поробую - скажу
<go8765> artus: а чё медведь без картинки :( :)
<g0xff> re
<artus> гг
<g0xff> как перезагрузить mysql?
<gaga_rin> /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<gaga_rin> очевидно
<artus> sudo
<artus> еще очевиднее)
<gaga_rin> о боги
<artus> гг
<gaga_rin> хотя да, мог бы и не додуматься
<g0xff> балин, создал приожение с больше 10к посещений, а админить не умею=)
<gaga_rin> щивоу такое за приложение? геде потестить?
<artus> ну дык молодца )
<artus> эм... я вообще поломал джина...
<g0xff> http://vkontakte.ru/app2041185 - вот приложуха
<gaga_rin> о не
<artus> @kick g0xff реклама
<gaga_rin> для вк увольте
<gaga_rin> хихик
<gaga_rin> :)
<gaga_rin> artus: красиво
<artus> ))
<gaga_rin> ты чего не спишь?
<gaga_rin> или праздники мима проходят?
<artus> да чей то как то не спитцо)
<gaga_rin> я вот сегодня хотел спитцо тоже не вышло
<gaga_rin> решил посидеть в интернетах.
<[koshka]> artus, споки =*
<artus> [koshka]: снофф ) выздоравливай
<gaga_rin> http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php/Zaebis?content=102362 только у нас так могут :D
<gaga_rin> каменты жгут
<artus> да и описание ниче так )
<GeLic> ахах
<go8765> я понял почему джин произвел на меня такой сокрушительный эффект - дело в психологический механизмах +эмоции и особенности  характера = всё вместо - стало просто бомбой :) (до сих пор никак отойти е могу - думаю ближайшее время это будет моей люб
<go8765> имой игрушкой :)
<go8765> c'yrc за линк
<artus> go8765: это всеголиш значит что ты достаточно предсказуем )
<go8765> *сєнкс (долбанній xneur )
<GeLic> go8765: а ещё ты очень много смотришь телевизор
<artus> хех
<artus> и это ,е сли загадываеш домашнее растение то все нет выбирай )
<go8765> artus: дело даже не в том что он угадывает то что я загадываю -  дело в том что задавая вроде как вопросы вокруг да около в итоге я не отслеживая взаимосвязи и просто отвечая будучи уверен в том что угадать загаданное невозможно - ОШИбаюсь и джин у
<go8765> гадывает
<go8765> и чувство того что что-то как бы проникло в твой мозг одновременно с тем что ты ошибся - вызывает прикольные эмоции :)
<go8765> таки точно как Матрица 60 - ошущение как при просмотре фильма 60
<GeLic> и в деда мороза наверно веришь?
<go8765> невиджу - деда морозда - как можно детей  опманывадь ! :)
<go8765> а комента крутые-точно  :)
<go8765> а чё эта тулза делает я так и непонял ?http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php?content=102362&forumpage=0 (кроме того что в названии указано :)
<gaga_rin> она делает как раз всё заХорошо
<go8765> то есть ничё дать ненадо - скачал программу - нажал на кнопочку -  и всё ... сразу...хорошо ... ( и больше ничего делать не надо :) ?
<go8765> ну тогда это кулл - всем надо быстренько скачать и нажать кнопочку :)
<SDemonUA> Добрый вечер (ночь). UBUNTU 10.10 . Помогите плиз с GRUB - не запускает Винду. Поставил рядом с ней Убунту (на отдельный раздел), в меню груба винда есть но грузиться не хочет - кидает обратно в меню груба. Пробовал руками вволи ть set root=(hd0,1) chainloader +1 boot - > эфект тот
<SDemonUA>  же (
<GeLic> оно тебе надо?
<gaga_rin> а если hd0,0 ?
<artus> gaga_rin: нада hdO_o
<SDemonUA> у этой же версии груба нету 0 разела
<artus> ))
<SDemonUA> или я не там читал (
<gaga_rin> 0_о
<gaga_rin> artus:  hd>_<
<gaga_rin> получше будет или hd^_^
<artus> hd^_^
<SDemonUA> hd*_* - но я на это не надеюсь )
<gaga_rin> ктонить знает рекламные партнёрки без порно?
<gaga_rin> любой тематики лишь бы не порно
<artus> реклама зло )
<SDemonUA> ефлюкг
<SDemonUA> tak.ru
<gaga_rin> artus:  у знакомого 4 ресурса про спорт. всё тянет на себе город не оплачивает вообще. как то надо зарабатывать
<gaga_rin> какой фильм поглядеть?
<go8765> рэд смотрел ?
<gaga_rin> угу
<SDemonUA> А "Хороший , Плохой и Долбанутый" ?
<go8765> а я всё в акинатора играю :)
<SDemonUA> Даже не знаю что такое акинатор :)
<go8765> тогда мы идём к вам
<go8765> :)
<go8765> вы не знаете что такое акинатор - тогда мы идём к вам :) http://ru.akinator.com/#
<SDemonUA> Да как он угадывает ? Маккалкина и Артура отгадал (
<go8765> тут уже с часик сию тему мусолим :)
<SDemonUA> Ща попробую чтото этакое задумать и грохну все - мож fixboot меня вылечит
<UniqueEle> всем ку
<_^DEMOSS^_> тэкс
<_^DEMOSS^_> кто там со мной спорил по поводу wav и mp3 ??
<resurection> сейчас изучаю по убунтологии "права доступа" и либо там ошибка либо я чёт не допёр. Для директорий там написано: "Бит х — это возможность сделать каталог текущим, искать и исполнять файлы в каталоге."
<resurection> я сделал chmod u-x mydir. И теперь я не могу писать в файл. echo 'xpen' > mydir/file1 - говорит: не достаточно прав :(
<resurection> на файл все права у меня есть
<resurection> я чёт не правильно понял или бит "x" ещё отнимает права на чтение и запись в файлы?
<_^DEMOSS^_> перечитайте еще раз chmod
<_^DEMOSS^_> только не для убунты )
<resurection> а для кого?
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/99212/cab5de61 mega epic fail зацените
<_^DEMOSS^_> inkvizitor68sl: =)
<inkvizitor68sl> сервис легальной музыки
<inkvizitor68sl> че хотел то кста?
<_^DEMOSS^_> чото юмора не особо понял
<inkvizitor68sl> _^DEMOSS^_, сервис легальной музыки. а на сайте - рип релиз-группы с торрентс.ру =)
<inkvizitor68sl> ой
<inkvizitor68sl> легального видео*
<_^DEMOSS^_> inkvizitor68sl: тогда двойной фэй + лол в описании
<inkvizitor68sl> а в описании где) ?
<_^DEMOSS^_> inkvizitor68sl: да я хотел у тебя по поводу впн сервера под дебик спросить , но замучился с шариковым и решили этот вопрос отложить.
<inkvizitor68sl> аф
<inkvizitor68sl> не
<inkvizitor68sl> впн мне проще через ssh творить(
<inkvizitor68sl> )
<_^DEMOSS^_> подключаются ко мне люди, адресс получают и все .... доступа никуда нет
<inkvizitor68sl> маршруты пусть почитают)
<_^DEMOSS^_> потом хотел спросить, как такое возможно, что я уже скопировал с рабочей виртуалки папки apache2 \ nginx \ www \   - удалтил такие  же на сервере в колледже, поместил рабочие , перезагрузил всю машину - сервисы работают но связка апач+нгикс - не работает хоть убейс
<_^DEMOSS^_> контент не отдает ошибка 500
<_^DEMOSS^_> inkvizitor68sl: смущает и это Apache/2.2.9 (Debian) PHP/5.2.6-1+lenny9 with Suhosin-Patch Server at 10.8.222.64 Port 80
<inkvizitor68sl> почему смущает то?
<_^DEMOSS^_> потому что я в ports прописывал 8181
<_^DEMOSS^_> или так и должно быть ?
<_^DEMOSS^_> инк задумался )
<inkvizitor68sl> пофигу
<inkvizitor68sl> я просто занят(
<inkvizitor68sl> ненмого)
<_^DEMOSS^_> 8(
<_^DEMOSS^_> а когда появится капелька времени ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^, http://bash.pro/bash.php как тебе) ?
<test1_> inkvizitor68sl nhf,ks c rjlbhjdrjq d lt,brt
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<test1_> траблы с кодировкой в дебике
<test1_> конкретно перед /latest
<test1_> пункт кракозябрами
<inkvizitor68sl> уже убрал хД
<inkvizitor68sl> придумаю потом че нить
<test1_> inkvizitor68sl как через консоль по vnc соединиться с машиной ?ъ
<inkvizitor68sl> vncviewer
<test1_> какой пакет поставить для того чтобы можно было ?
<inkvizitor68sl> мтсмшуцук
<inkvizitor68sl> vncviewer
<test1_> я уже разобрался
<test1_> коннекта нет , хотя галочку ставил и пароль устанавливал 8(
<inkvizitor68sl> [s[
<inkvizitor68sl> хыхы
<inkvizitor68sl>  host:port
<inkvizitor68sl> или host:display'
<test1_> inkvizitor68sl )) pf,sk ghj,hjcbnm yf hjentht ))
<inkvizitor68sl> jJ
<test1_> забыл на роутере внц пробросить )
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<test1_> спасибо за подсказку
<^DEMOSS^> =)
<^DEMOSS^> **радуеццо
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl щас ssh установлю )
<User006[web]> тест
<ubuntuhelp> User006[web], Ну понг, и что?
<User006[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<User006[web]> ubuntuhelp
<ur5imw_> люди  какая разница между комндами tracert в винде и в  traceroute  в убунте?....... в винде DNS  почти всегда на 4 хопе , а в убунте за 30 хопов не вижу dns
<Lorgus> о... страна не спит
<Lorgus> привет страна
<AndreX> всем привет!
<sharikoff> q
<^DEMOSS^> короче
<^DEMOSS^> как я понял нужно полностью переустановить систему, ибо бла я снес и поставил заного всю связку , настроил ее с нуля  - а эта падла нгикс все равно не вяжется с апачем
<^DEMOSS^> цука
<^DEMOSS^> все 1-в-1 как на виртуалке
<^DEMOSS^> бред
<sharikoff> !down
<ubuntuhelp> проверь лежит ли сайт http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff признавайся - это ты во всем виноват ?
<^DEMOSS^> =)
<sharikoff> !no down is <reply> проверить лежит ли сайт можно на http://www.isup.me/
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that sharikoff
<sharikoff> !down
<ubuntuhelp> проверить лежит ли сайт можно на http://www.isup.me/
<^DEMOSS^> блин, как такое возможно 8(
<skai> ку
<sharikoff> skai: q
<sharikoff> ! аштв
<sharikoff> !find
<sharikoff> !find
<sharikoff> !down
<ubuntuhelp> проверить лежит ли сайт можно на http://www.isup.me/
<sharikoff> !find
<skai> !аштв
<skai> !find
<skai> он не нает файнда
<sharikoff> !find is <reply> утилита поиска в linux. помощник http://find.unixpin.com/ru/index.html
<sharikoff> skai: не фуричит
<sharikoff> !find is <reply> утилита поиска в linux. помощник http://find.unixpin.com/ru/index.html
<skai> !аштв пщщпду
<skai> ;2Pfind google
<skai> !find google
<skai> мож это алиас какой
<sharikoff> мде..
<skai> !-find
<skai> !-down
<ubuntuhelp> down has no aliases - added by sharikoff on 2010-12-29 19:33:44 - last edited by sharikoff on 2011-01-03 07:15:29
<sharikoff> !qw
<ubuntuhelp> начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<skai> годно.одобряю:)
<skai> лучше бы заменить сразу !q
<sharikoff> skai: ну я в чужое не лезу..
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> !no q is <reply> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<skai> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<skai> !forget qw
<ubuntuhelp> I'll forget that, skai
<skai> вот:)
<skai> твой вариант лучше:)
<_^DEMOSS^_> кому не жалко - наберите в google.ru   поисковый запрос     kernel-machine
<_^DEMOSS^_> и кликните  ссылку на тему форума сайта demoss-line.ru
<_^DEMOSS^_> и скажите мне- как у вас с кодировкой
<skai> _^DEMOSS^_: а ты мне 20 копеек за клик по рефссылке перечислишь?:))
<inkvizitor68sl> ок там всё
<_^DEMOSS^_> skai: о_О ты конечно жжошь , но хоть бы вник в то, что сам написал
<_^DEMOSS^_> inkvizitor68sl: кракозабл нет ?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<_^DEMOSS^_> inkvizitor68sl: ну слава богу, исправил )
<_^DEMOSS^_> inkvizitor68sl: смотри
<_^DEMOSS^_> я  полностью снес все командой aptitude remove  mysql-server mysql-client proftpd php5 phpmyadmin nginx apache2 apache2.2-common mysql-admin
<_^DEMOSS^_> продублировал пургой, затем заменил пургу на install  -все вроде встало.
<_^DEMOSS^_> заного все настроил, создал нужные каталоги и конфы.
<inkvizitor68sl> не грузи моцк
<inkvizitor68sl> он в state0
<_^DEMOSS^_> а теперь !!!!!   пишу http;//localhost/  - пытаетя впарить мне какой-то файл .part
<inkvizitor68sl> в P0, извиняюсь
<_^DEMOSS^_> все, цуко , сегодня же поеду и снесу нахрен систему, поставлю все с нуля 8\
<_^DEMOSS^_> а чо ждать, поеду прямо сейчас
<_^DEMOSS^_> ***уехал
<inkvizitor68sl> _^DEMOSS^_, дебиян?
<inkvizitor68sl> с ума сошел ехать?
<Lorgus> куда эт он помчался ???
<inkvizitor68sl> да не знает чеовек про deboottraps, pxe и так далее)
<Lorgus> чет я тож про это не знаю...
<Lorgus> гы.... вчера нафик тож сервер снес и заново поставил
<sharikoff> виндовозники
<sharikoff> перегрузился.. переустановил...
<sharikoff> все поставилось я в ребут...
<sharikoff> двоечники
<Lorgus> эхххх жизнь.... sharikoff  и все это мне седня перепахивать http://tcp.ru/v.php?id=36ca154adf614b6d6b8eadf8bd2cc884.jpg
<Lorgus> мангал нада откапать и дрова
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> надо как то к те в гости нагрянуть
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  без проблем
<megaterminatorm> кто знает, как в mocp читать тэги в cp1251?
<Lorgus> завтра гости с канала swap заедут (linuxtalks)
<skai> megaterminatorm: переконвертировав их в утф
<megaterminatorm> skai а если такой возможности нет? а если они потом точками будут?
<skai> megaterminatorm: закачать исходники моср, дописать поддержку никому не нужного ср1251 и скомпилять
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  когда тя ждать ???
<sharikoff> пока не знаю
<sharikoff> как поеду так скажу
<megaterminatorm> skai должен же быть юзерский путь. а есть аналог? кроме cmus?
<skai> megaterminatorm: аналог чего?
<Lorgus> sharikoff, гы...
<megaterminatorm> skai консольного плеера)
<Lorgus> sharikoff, сглотни слюну http://tcp.ru/v.php?id=26c0504e6eb3efd035b7db366356762f.jpg
<skai> megaterminatorm: mpd наше всьё
<Lorgus> чет жрать захотелось
<megaterminatorm> skai ога)
<Lorgus> sharikoff, давай тогда уж ближе к лету.... и дом поможешь строить =0))))))))))) а то кому же еще бревна таскать...... =0)))))
<sharikoff> =)
<Lorgus> ух ты ... новый оффис  LibreOffice
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  не знаешь стоит его ставить ????
<skai> Lorgus: если ты соскучился по интерфесу 98 венды...
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  ставил лотус от ИБМ ... клевая штука тока не для моего компа.... тормозит ппц как
<Lorgus> skai,  ну мне собственно пофик интерфейс.... главное функционал
<Lorgus> если бы комп не тормозил на Лотусе остался
<skai> Lorgus: ну пока сыроват.тот же ооо, только пишется разнобродным коллективом
<skai> Lorgus: а что у тебя за жалезка?
<Lorgus> ясн.... тогда качать пока не бум
<Lorgus> да древняя железка на АМД
<Lorgus> с 1 гигом оперативы
<skai> Lorgus: и правильно.дождаться, пока оракель решит с ооо.а то ведь вбокс 4 же не закрыли.и годно выпускают.если и ооо будут писать - так лбра только упоротым фанатикам нужна будет
<cakepp> Всем привет
<skai> какепп привет
<Lorgus> ээээ вопрос не в тему.... тут мне ссылку на канал PHP-стов давали... мож кто знает ??? там модератор Экслер
<Lorgus> чет посеял
<cakepp> #php не?
<skai> Lorgus: cat .weechat/logs/irc.freenode.#ubuntu-ru.weechatlog | grep четенадо
<Lorgus> а че мне надо
<skai> 14:21:41           Lorgus | ээээ вопрос не в тему.... тут мне ссылку на канал PHP-стов давали... мож кто знает ??? там модератор Экслер
<Lorgus> не помню в каком виде вопрос задавал
<Lorgus> то что там экслер я потом узнал
<Lorgus> и винт у меня новый
<Lorgus> так что логов то и нет
<Lorgus> и вичатом не пользуюсь
<Lorgus> ну как в гугле попробуем
<Lorgus> ну ка
<Lorgus> не... гугл молчит
<Lorgus> вопрос... где логи этого канала лежат ???
<Lorgus> о как быстро нашел, мож кому пригодится http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Lorgus> хм.... нашел ... действительно канал php    теперь сервер нада найти
<koldunstvo> Здравствуйте! Хотелось бы узнать причину,по которой моя Ubuntu 10.10 периодически "мигает", т.е. вдруг пропадают верхняя и боковые панели,все окна подвисают, а потом секунд через 10 все приходит в норму. Такое началось после того,как я в менеджере обновленÐ
<koldunstvo> сегодня,кстати, еще одно новое ядро вышло,и я думал,что ошибку исправят, так нет...
<Aceler> koldunstvo: dmesg
<Lorgus> черт черт черт.... ну не могу в логах найти
<ilyagulya> Люди, ни у кого такой баг не проявлялся? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/624229
<koldunstvo> Что такое "dmesg"?
<ilyagulya> вывод сообщений ядра вроде =)
<Aceler> ilyagulya: неа
<ilyagulya> Просвятите тогда =)
<Aceler> ilyagulya: во имя святых равноапостольных Линуса Торвальдса и Ричарда Столлмана, аминь.
<Aceler> Просвятил?
<ilyagulya> aceler: =)
<ilyagulya> И все же, что такое dmesg?
<ilyagulya> Насколько я понял она выводит сообщения ядра на экран
<Aceler> Да
<Offoffoff> Aceler: ыыыы...
<Aceler> И там могут быть интересные сообщения, как ты понимаешь…
<Offoffoff> Йохохоххохохоххохоххохохохооо
<Aceler> Offoffoff: О, ваше святейшество…
<ilyagulya> ...
<Offoffoff> ilyagulya: man dmesg
<Aceler> ilyagulya: моё «неа» относилось к твоему вопросу про баг, а не про dmesg
<ilyagulya> Аааа =)
<ilyagulya> Дошло
<g0xff> key_buffer_size - сколько ставить мега байт сюда?
<g0xff> количество одновременных соеденений достигает шаз 200шт
<g0xff> база в 20метров
<g0xff> а то key_buffer_size привышает
<g0xff> щаз стоит 32М
<Lorgus> эхххх .... не нашел
<Lorgus> Offoffoff, мож ты знаешь канал и сервер PHP ???
<Offoffoff> неа... /list ?
<Lorgus> Offoffoff, привет.... не .. не на фриноде... другой сервер... не могу вспомнить
<Lorgus> вопрос
<Lorgus> как в хчате набрать новый сервер и канал ???
<Galaxy2000> набери превед медвед
<dazzgt> Ку народ . У меня жутко глючит вай фай. Вычитал что такое бывает из за нетворк менеджера(по крайней мере в более ранних версиях убунту) может кто нибудь подскажет как можно настроить вай фай через терминал или в чем может быть проблема
<dazzgt> кто нибудь может  мне что нибудь ответить?
<sharikoff> !qw
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='qw'
<sharikoff> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<dazzgt> а еще хотелось бы узнать как добавлять приложения в автозапуск :
<amigo> dazzgt: ln -s /usr/bin/firefox ~/.config/autostart
<sharikoff> dazzgt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<_^DEMOSS^_> все переустановил
<_^DEMOSS^_> как хорошо когда друзья с тачкой под боком
<_^DEMOSS^_> sharikoff: inkvizitor68sl: шо за дебуттрапс ?
<_^DEMOSS^_> О_О
<_^DEMOSS^_> чож вы мне раньше не сказали...
<_^DEMOSS^_> правда геморно немного - но жить можно
<sharikoff> _^DEMOSS^_: переходи на zfs
<sharikoff> заснапшотился
<sharikoff> сломал
<sharikoff> откатился
<sharikoff> =)
<_^DEMOSS^_> а скорость ? )
<sharikoff> ну .. солярка не жалуется
<sharikoff> и фряха тоже =))
<sharikoff> индусы помойму допилили под линукс
<Lorgus> вопрос.... php  как получить дату создания (загрузки) файла ?
<sharikoff> фик ее знает..
<_^DEMOSS^_> Lorgus: мб посмотреть по фтп ?
<_^DEMOSS^_> там это все указанно
<sharikoff>    =))
<sharikoff> 2 раза
<sharikoff> в mc уж тогда
<Lorgus> не... мне нада что бы сайт сам смотрел а не я
<sharikoff> да смотри ты
<sharikoff> потом сайту расскажешь
<sharikoff> =)
<Lorgus> гы.... шутник
<sharikoff> трам пам пам
<sharikoff> убунта стала лучше
<sharikoff> все молчат
<sharikoff> у всех все работает
<Galaxy2000> до
<AndreX> люди стали умней)
<skai> или с убунты слезли
<solman> всех с Наступившим!
<skai> solman: ты из эстооонии?
<solman> не. похмелье.
<AndreX> с генты
<g0xff> помогите сервак положил
<g0xff> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)
<g0xff> ошибку дает
<solman> подскажите насчет решения проблемы с МФУ Панасоник KX-MB283, удалось кому-нибудь это чудовище подключить?
<g0xff> как запустить мускул?
<sharikoff> g0xff: паздравляю
<sharikoff> service mysql start
<g0xff> как востановить конфик?
<sharikoff> my.cnf сохраненый найди
<g0xff> где?
<sharikoff> и в /etc положи
<sharikoff> на компе
<sharikoff> на серве
<sharikoff> и еще пасмари  ва -р
<g0xff> у меня на компе другой чем на сервере
<sharikoff> df -h
<sharikoff> ппц
<sharikoff> на серве тоже есть
<sharikoff> их много
<sharikoff> там 3 вроде под разную нагружденность
<sharikoff> нагрузку
<g0xff> хух нашел
<sharikoff> =)
<g0xff> балин.. терь уже страшно аж править там
<skai> !enter | sharikoff
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<sharikoff> df -h  месть есть?
<sharikoff> место =)
<g0xff> есть
<g0xff> заработало
<sharikoff> пиво с тя
<g0xff> мне надо mysql проконфигить..
<g0xff> незнаю как, очень много запросов выполняются больше секунды
<sharikoff> проконфигь
<sharikoff> разрешаю
<sharikoff> =)
<g0xff> из за большого потока... статью нармальную не могу найти
<Lorgus> ух ты.... у фринода вэбчат есть
<Lorgus> ндя... никогда не сомневался что sharikoff гений.... =0)))
<sharikoff> Lorgus: ты мине льстишь =))
 * sharikoff думает да да я такой =)
<Lorgus> sharikoff, я те правду матку ... =0)
<Lorgus> помню помню как ты мне сервак "ломал" когда в МСК приезжал... год сервак под бубунтой в инете торчал и не падал.. нет же приспичило бсд ставить... хех
<skai> sharikoff: а ты негений:) я те правду папку
<Lorgus> гы гы
<sharikoff> skai: на вот ядро пересобери http://bbs.linuxtone.org/thread-6570-1-1.html
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> там все понятно
<sharikoff> =)
<AndreX> sharicof: те чё страну подарили чтоль?
<sharikoff> AndreX: ?
<AndreX> sharicof:  весёлый такой
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> да че то вот как то так всегда я такой веселый а пишу так потому что skai сказал писать все в одной строчке если непонятно
<sharikoff> =)
<AndreX> не влезло в одну строчку )
<sharikoff> Lorgus: у тя щас бсд стоит?
<sharikoff> !kern is <reply> пересборка ядра http://bbs.linuxtone.org/thread-6570-1-1.html
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, sharikoff
<sharikoff> !kern
<ubuntuhelp> пересборка ядра http://bbs.linuxtone.org/thread-6570-1-1.html
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  гы гы... ну ты "проснулся" я ж оттуда ушел .... щас на платном хостинге... переехал в подмосковье, протянул в часный дом оптику от прова...
<sharikoff> круто
<Lorgus> правда дом снимаю....
<Lorgus> свой буду строить в след году... тока участок расчистил...
<Lorgus> sharikoff, я ж те предлагал переехать, ты отказался... а участи свободные продали...
<sharikoff> Lorgus: у  мя денег нету
<gaga_rin> утра всем
<AndreX> перезборка ведра на китайском, или японском - круть)
<Lorgus> разрешение на приватизацию пришло, они и в цене подскочили и разошлись как пирожки... всеж 30 км от МСК
<Lorgus> sharikoff, нада тебе было потребительский кредит брать.... как раз бы хватило...
<sharikoff> а расплачиваться чем?
<AndreX> sharicof:  ман по фал ситемам добавили, не знаеш?
<Lorgus> sharikoff, да блин заработал бы.... тут с твоей квалификацией хорошая ЗП
<Lorgus> щас гляну скока
<Lorgus> о... убрали ЗП... вот гады
<sharikoff> Lorgus: найди работу мине..
<sharikoff> я приеду
<sharikoff> я терь свободный
<Lorgus> sharikoff, в привате ссылка
<Lorgus> sharikoff, если успею дом поставить то у меня поживешь,
<User592[web]> Всем привет кто подскажет как настроить сетку дома.....имеется один комп с инетом, второй подрублен к первому кабелем и на нем нужен инет...
<TheThing> User592[web]: просто. настроить нат.
<User592[web]> в этом и есть затруднее над знать как его настроить)
<Lorgus> User592[web], купить раутер
<User592[web]> с роутером не вариант
<Lorgus> User592[web], apt-get install squid
<TheThing> Lorgus: роутеры - тормозное гомно. а не гомно жаба задушит покупать
<TheThing> User592[web]: в яндексе миллион манов. не можешь найти?
<User592[web]> первое что выпало направило меня к вам)
<Lorgus> TheThing,  у мну асус... купил с рук за 1000 прошил прошивкой от Олега и радуюсь жизни
<TheThing> Lorgus: сочувствую.
<User592[web]> +1
<TheThing> у меня круглосуточный домашний сервер )
<TheThing> купил с рук точку доступа и радуюсь жизни без всяких геморроев
<TheThing> так, по нату
<TheThing> User592[web]: первое попавшееся - http://hexkey.ru/15/nastroyka-nat-v-ubuntu/
<TheThing> если что - ты понял, по каким словам теперь искать
<User592[web]> спасиб большое) буду разбираться)
<Lorgus> TheThing,  ну у меня тож сервер и что ? ну стоял он в инет высунутый... шумит зараза... влом безшумным делать
<TheThing> если уже есть вопросы по этому материалу - тогда сюда
<User592[web]> ага спасиб)
<TheThing> Lorgus: бесшумным можно нетбук какой сделать. Тут, конечно, вопрос в том, что у кого уже есть.
<Lorgus> эт да
<TheThing> Холиварить не буду, просто выразил свое мнение =)
<TheThing> Теперь просветите меня.
<Lorgus> не ... ну раутеры от длинка тож не вариант, тормоза еще те
<TheThing> Так, пока писал, вроде сам просветился.
<TheThing> длинк полный шлак, хотя их рекомендуют себе на голову провайдеры-мазохисты
<TheThing> потом сами же рекомендуя при любых проблемах с инетом отключить роутер
<sharikoff> !nat
<ubuntuhelp> Примеры настройки iptables можно посмотреть тут: http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770 и тут: http://easylinux.ru/node/117
<_^DEMOSS^_> sharikoff: на самом деле, когда линь уже подзасран - легче снести все нафиг и поставить заного - быстрее и чище будет + отработка навыков, освежает память
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> это подход дядушки Билла
<_^DEMOSS^_> ну и еще потому что никто не может помочь и незнает в чем фишка
 * sharikoff так не считает
<_^DEMOSS^_> даже инквизитор сдался
<TheThing> так, а чего у нас двойные круглые скобки тут делают в операторе условия баш-скрипта - if (( $(find блаблабла) == 0 )) - преобразуют строковый результат в интеджер, что ли?
<_^DEMOSS^_> линь поставлен с одного диска,  у меня дома все работает - переношу все на работу- там на сервере неработает
<TheThing> там уже тру или фолс - ниччего не понимаю. гугль пишет, что они для вычисления арифметического выражения
<sharikoff> _^DEMOSS^_: плохо переносишь
<_^DEMOSS^_> в виртуалке - работает, на физическом сервере - неработает. банальная связка  nginx+amp
<TheThing> _^DEMOSS^_: там достаточно снести только ~/ )
<TheThing> и выполнить пару команд по очистке кеша аптитуда и удалению старых ядел
<TheThing> *р
<_^DEMOSS^_> sharikoff: я начал от  ручной прописки и закончил  переносом дирректоий www\apache2\nginx
<sima> hello all
<sima> Тфу
<sima> ПРивет народ :)
<sima> "utq )
<sima> Ээээй)
<sima> Живые есть ?
<sima> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<_^DEMOSS^_> причем когда я сделал ремув потом пург и затем инсталл всех основных веб-пакетов через аптэтюд и все снова настроил - нгикс начал выдавать на http://localhost/  какойто .part файл скачать
<_^DEMOSS^_> бред ваще
<sima> Хух
<sima> живые люди)
<sima> Я там где нужно:)
<_^DEMOSS^_> нефлуди
<sima> ок
<_^DEMOSS^_> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<skai> @voice sima
<xopek> некоторые люди не знаю т других знаков препинания кроме ентера потому их текст может стать тупо нечитабельным из-за отсутствия такого знака препинания хотя им надо учиться юзать знаки препинания иногда все же думаю можно юзать проб
<xopek> ел в качестве такового
<skai> xopek: а тебе бы стоило узнать про запятые
<xopek> так я о том и говорю)
<_^DEMOSS^_> скай, работаешь\учишься ?
<skai> _^DEMOSS^_: учусь работать
<_^DEMOSS^_> кем
<sima> Ну вот,а мне говорите не флудить :D
<odigem> куку
<sima> ку
<Lorgus> как в qutIM добавить пользователя ??? контакт аси ???
<TheThing> эээ
<TheThing> через меню?
<TheThing> Lorgus: внизу иконка нужного профиля-протокола, дополнительно, добавить новый контакт
<TheThing> ессно при нахождении этого профиля в онлайн
<Lorgus> TheThing, CGC
<Lorgus> TheThing, СПС
<TheThing> Коллективный разум... Скажите мне, а все скачанные в /usr/src сырцы типа сырцов текущего ядра, драйвера видеокарты и т.п. поудалять можно без последствий? они ведь использовались только ранее системой для сборки?
<TheThing> Или оно для make uninstall сгодится?
<sima> Люди,подскажите,как почистить меню от неиспользуемых программ?
<sima> Они удалены,в менюшке остались :(
<sima> Сижу на кедах
<andreylosev> sudo apt-get purge <неиспользованную программу>
<alexandr> привет всем с НГ всех!!!!
<sima> Хм
<sima> Как поставить kpackagekit?
<sima> Djj,ot rfr xnj-nj gjcnfdbnm&
<sima> Вообще как что-либо поставить?
<sima> Я снёс пол системы :(
<sima> Терминал,ЦЕнтр приложений,Kpackagekit,Synaptic....
<sima> Ппц
<sima> Доигрался :(
<sima> Где скачать терминал?
<TheThing> ахххахаха
<TheThing> восстановись из бекапа
<sima> Смешно...
<sima> Какой бекап?
<sima> Как называется пакет консоли?
<TheThing> обычный, который делается системой у всех нормальные юзеров линя
<sima> И где его найти рас уж так?
<TheThing> пакет консоли - смешное название. гномоская терминалка зовется gnome-terminal, но гламурным кдешникам это не поможет
<User470[web]> Подскажите пожалуйста, где в Kubuntu находится центр приложений как в Ubuntu?
<TheThing> konsole у тебя вроде зовется
<sima> kpackagekit
<sima> Вот гном-терминал мне нужен
<User470[web]> а как там устанавливать программы?
<sima> а кедо-терминал? :D
<TheThing> читай выше
<sima> Ищеш программу,справа установить,и внизу применить
<sima> Как тогда называется терминал в кедах?)
<sima> Хахахах,зашибись....
<User470[web]> Konsole
<sima> Реально пол системы снёс :(
<sima> И dpkg по ходу тоже :(
<sima> Главное граф. оболочка вся на месте ...... =\
<sima> ееее
<sima> центр приложений остался :D
<TheThing> sima: ты слепой
<TheThing> я тебе два раза написал, как называется
<User470[web]> В чём может быть проблема? В Убунту каждые 5 секунд экран становится чёрным, а в Кубунту такого нет ...
<sima> лол
<sima> Я нашел уже давно
<sima> я ведь писал,что я по ходу и dpkg снёс..........
<sima> Народ,а можно сейчас как-то обновится до 11.04 ?)
<TheThing> поставить альфабету
<User470[web]> В чём может быть проблема? В Убунту каждые 5 секунд экран становится чёрным, а в Кубунту такого нет ... кто то знает что это? :О
<sima> Gjcnfdbnm nj vj;yj?f djn j,yjdbncz c 10/10 &
<sima> Поставить то можно,а вот обновится с 10.10 ?
<TheThing> релиз 11.04 будет в апреле. какой на хрен обновиться?
<sima> Обновится до альфы....
<sima> Ура,моя система столько всего пережила уже.. :D
<GeLic> sima: глюков много?
<sima> Непонял
<AndreX> ясно
<sima> ?
<sima> 0_о
<Gabalino> ×òî âûáðàòü äëÿ äåñêòîïà  10,04 èëè 10,10?
<ubuntuhelp> Gabalino! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  тут ???
<inkvizitor68sl> я надеюсь, у тебя весомая причина разбудить меня) ?
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  ты дождался радостного события
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  весомая
<inkvizitor68sl> ?
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  tcp.ru упал.... =0))) Internal Server Error
<inkvizitor68sl> да работает он вроде
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  упал упал.... щас да поднялся... картинки нрузят..
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  хостинг !
<inkvizitor68sl> ну так логи то читай
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> и?
<Lorgus> чо И .... время к вам переезжать
<inkvizitor68sl> на вдску или шаред?
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  эээ спроси че проще....
<inkvizitor68sl> на хостинг или на свой виртуальный сервер?
<inkvizitor68sl> давай тогда вечером
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, на хостинг ... я в виртуалке запутаюсь
<Lorgus> ок
<inkvizitor68sl> а то реально ж сплю, почту просыался проверить
<Gabalino_> Что выбрать для десктопа 10,04.1 или 10,10?
<skai> Gabalino_: 11.04
<gavaets> hi all!
<Gabalino_>  no ved' 11.04 ne pereshol v reliz?
<gavaets> Начну с того, что я тупой идиот. Подскажите, что с эффектами в compiz на 10.10,
<gavaets> ubuntuhelp !gavaets
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gavaets'
<gavaets> Меня еще и не видно?!
<gavaets> hi all!
<gavaets> Подскажите, как добавить эффекты 3D окон в компиз на 10.10,
<gavaets> Меня видно?
<Galaxy2000> нет тебя не видно
<gavaets> Отлично :)
<Galaxy2000> поставь compizconfig-settings-manager
<skai> compiz - томоглючное поделие слепой обизяны
<gavaets> Это конечно спорный вопрос :)
<gavaets> Но тем не менее
<gavaets> Подымался ли этот вопрос?
<gavaets> Аууу
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell gavaets about pm
<ubuntuhelp> gavaets, please see my private message
<sharikoff> блин.. всего лишь за 25-30 т.р в месяц я могу связать города и страны ... через инет. А тут понимаешь грузчик за 20 т.р в месяц на склад.. вот жизнь..ешкин кот
<skai> sharikoff: а сила всегда ценилась дороже ума
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  я ж те о том же.... нада переезжать
<Lorgus> и ваще профсоюз нужен...
<Lorgus> а точишься учишься деньги тратишь а потом нихрена не получаешь
<sharikoff> Lorgus: организуй =)
<Lorgus> а то учишься ^^^^
<sharikoff> я вступлю
<sharikoff> =)
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  ну тока ты и вступишь...
<sharikoff> ну не факт
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  человек на 80 процентов состоит из жидкости у сисадминоFF она тормозная
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  да не пойдет народ в профсоюз... кому же охота до 5% от зп отдавать
<Lorgus> вон у нас проф установил планку ЗП не менее ....
<GeLic> а у нас есть профсоюз , и даже деньги из зарплаты снимают 125р , и единственное что я одних видел за несколько лет работы это бутылка дешёвого шампанского на новый год
<Lorgus> GeLic,  у нас тоже есть... тока они с начальством спелись и не рыпаются
<GeLic> 5% не от зарплаты а от оклада
<Lorgus> ну да
<Lorgus> ошибся... сорри
<Lorgus> а так могли бы установить нижнюю планку по з.п. и все... фик меньше платить , вот тогда бы и задергались фирмы то
<baltazor> оффтоп: может кто в курсе нужно пополнить счет +7985ХХХХХХХ через вебмани, как это можно сделать?
<baltazor> а то я сам с Украины и хз есть ли такие сервисы на Русском рынке ):
<baltazor> :)
<Lorgus> гугл аналистик у всех глючит или тока у меня ????
<Holeech> как .ogg из консоли воспроизвести?
<UniqueEle>  /msg ubuntuhelp !UniqueEle
<UniqueEle> ребята
<UniqueEle> как зарегать нормально ник ?
<Galaxy2000>   msg NickServ REGISTER
<Holeech> UniqueEle, /msg NickServ register пароль email
<[Green]> UniqueEle: /msg nickserv help register
<UniqueEle> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<UniqueEle> ![ATI/nVidia/etc]
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ATI/nVidia/etc]'
<UniqueEle> !register
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<sid_old> !Unique
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Unique'
<UniqueEle> !UniqueEle
<[Green]> пользуйтесь приватом бота
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='UniqueEle'
<UniqueEle> как ?
<UniqueEle> подскажите пожалуйста, а то немножко подзабыл уже убунту
<[Green]> UniqueEle: что как?
<sid_old> здесь команды ирк, а не убунту
<Madagaskar> привет всем. Подскажит хорошую книгу для чайников по ubuntu
<UniqueEle> Ну так. А убунту комната где ? :)
<Galaxy2000> msg NickServ REGISTER пароль майл
<sid_old> здесь
<UniqueEle> Присоеденяюсь к Мадагаскару
<black_cat> тут, а шо? помощь какого рода нужна?
<Galaxy2000> со слешем вначале
<sharikoff> Madagaskar: http://ubuntologia.ru/
<skai> Madagaskar: help.ubuntu.ru
<sharikoff> [Green]: q
<sid_old> !google Madagaskar:
<skai> sharikoff: [Green] ыпч
<sharikoff> skai: q
<skai> sharikoff: я наверное глупец, но вот захотелось мне посмотреть стар трек:)и смотрю.
<sharikoff> skai: мине тож нравится.. сериал?
<black_cat> skai: который из?
<skai> начиная с тос, затем возьму тнг, вояджер, дс9 и энтерпрайз.а в перерывах - киношеньки:)по старинке
<black_cat> вояджер я весь посмотрел, на остальные как-то сил не осталось :)
<skai> вояджер самый лучший.тнг я еще в детстве по стс смотрел.тос - классика.
<skai> айм каптэн кэтрин джейнвей фром федерал старшип вояджер:))
<skai> а уж севен оф найн стала символом генты для меня:)
<black_cat> уиа борг. ю вил би ассимилейтед :)
<skai> резистанс из фьютайл.ю вил би емержед
<black_cat> гг
<skai> реально философия генты в этой фразе:)
<UniqueEle> !register
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<skai> black_cat: так прикольно смотреть сначала тос.а потом киношки и видеть, как стареют:)уж какой матреной станет ухура...:)))
<kamyshovyy> а что енто ChanServ не в опе?
<black_cat> kamyshovyy: у вас десинк, батенька :) он в полной опе :)
<black_cat> skai: дда ужж :)
<skai> black_cat: да:)такие мы...линуксоиды:)
<kamyshovyy> Offoffoff: ку
<Offoffoff> kamyshovyy: !
<kamyshovyy> Offoffoff: О_О О! проснулсо! ) как дела? как новый год? как логия?
<kamyshovyy> не, ну чё ты, я соскучилсо :(
<Offoffoff> kamyshovyy: ну зайди. Посмотри. Вроде пишем потихоньку.
<kamyshovyy> Offoffoff:  :) линкни, не со своей тачилы
<Offoffoff> Сейчас популярно по классификацию Убунтологов и неверных
<UniqueEle> Кто то видит мои сообщения?
<sharikoff> все видят
<sharikoff> но скоро имхо перестанут видеть
<sharikoff> если ты продолжишь бота доставать
<kamyshovyy> sharikoff: вот же злюка!!! Народ так весь распугаешь
<sharikoff> дак а чо но
<kamyshovyy> !ubuntu
<ubuntuhelp> Дистрибутив GNU/Linux на основе проекта Debian GNU/Linux. Он разрабатывается огромным комьюнити:  http://www.ubuntu.ru анг. http://www.ubuntu.com ps: !ubuntu-install !ubuntu-rus !ubuntu-netinst !ubuntu-test !ubuntu-speedup !ubuntu-build !ubuntu-sharing
<sharikoff> первая ссыль в гугле
<sharikoff> как зарегиться на сервере
<sharikoff> нет емае.. надо бота замучать
<kamyshovyy> sharikoff: так вона ж железяка о_О
<sharikoff> дак какая разница
<sharikoff> вся шляпа то на канал сыпется
<kamyshovyy> усё шо робе людына в поможення
<kamyshovyy> !пинг
<kamyshovyy> ping
<ubuntuhelp> kamyshovyy, Failed!
<kamyshovyy> ping
<ubuntuhelp> kamyshovyy, Failed!
<kamyshovyy> гм :(
<kamyshovyy> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> kamyshovyy, Fail!
<sharikoff> @voice kamyshovyy
<kamyshovyy> sharikoff: давай чё нить сломаем?
<sharikoff> те заняться нечем?
<black_cat> видать с НГ еще не все протрезвели :)
<UniqueEle> !register
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<kamyshovyy> не могу из myheritage в Gramps без потерь инфу перетянуть :(
<sid_old> UniqueEle: ты тут?
<Offoffoff> kamyshovyy: напиши лучше драйверы для принтеров CANON
<sharikoff> из рпмки можно вынуть
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> на офсайте есть
<sid_old> http://lurkmore.ru/IRC ыыыыыы
<Lorgus> я не понял.... http://www.beeline.ru/sms/index.wbp   капча у всех в нолях ???
<black_cat> sid_old: про руснет и челябинск могу только кивая повторять: да да да..... :)))
<troubadour> Вопрос
<troubadour> кто-нибудь пользуется коммуникаторами с Линукс?
<maristo> с Линуксом?
<troubadour> lf
<troubadour> да
<maristo> не я
<troubadour> никогда ими не пользовался
<maristo> но я вижу, что русский язык становится аналитический Ж)
<artus> sharikoff: skai ку
<sid_old> troubadour: хотел наверное сказать с андроидом?
<maristo> линукс вроде на нокле стоит
<troubadour> полнофункциональную ось можно получить только на компьютерах? Смартфоны только с определенным набором софта?
<artus> skai: тут?
<sharikoff> artus: q
<artus> sharikoff: че седне настраиваеш? )
<sharikoff> кино смарю
<troubadour> хочу мобильну игрушку с полноценной осью. Лучше тогда нетбук?
<skai> artus: тут
<skai> artus: сча кое что покажу
<artus> skai: http://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/Positivo/Aureum4200
<artus> skai: именно твоя карточка )
<artus> и даже на 32м ядре )
<Lorgus> sharikoff, какое кино ??? дай посмотреть
<sharikoff> по телеку
<Lorgus> аааа
<Lorgus> с 30 декабря телик не смотрел
<Lorgus> хз чо в мире
<skai> http://itmages.com/image/view/99395/18c6b3d2
<skai> artus: ага.модель системы другая, но вафл таже.я ж грил, что надо компилять
<Lorgus> sharikoff, теперь и жабру мона прикрутить
<Offoffoff> skai: фу... что за мужики в кальсонах? Это порно?
<skai> Offoffoff: почти:) star trek TOS
<Offoffoff> Oh, shi....
<skai> дада:)капустный супчик:
<skai> artus: менюшенька не попала в скрин:)а там удобное менюшенько было.сча покажу
<sid_old> !msg
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='msg'
<Offoffoff> skai: это у тебя awn слева?
<artus> skai: добавь в вичат  tinyurl.py ) для ссылок самое то )
<artus> Offoffoff: предволагаю что каиродок )
<Offoffoff> skai: блин... как-то оно интересно выглядит...
<Lorgus> фууууу ^^^^ точна голубые
<Lorgus> наш ответ... http://tcp.ru/images/f4bc95993dff0e606628b065cf695c79.jpg
<skai> http://itmages.com/image/view/99397/96f3fc01
<skai> Offoffoff: авн:)мне он больше чем каира нравится
<skai> хотя композитинг от каиры убобный
<Offoffoff> skai: а как такую кривую прикрутил?
<Offoffoff> skai: хочу такую же
<skai> http://itmages.com/image/view/99398/6179b3be
<skai> Offoffoff: раскривушку на поколодник?
<Offoffoff> skai: да... там у тебя кривая разделяет приложения на awn
<skai> Offoffoff: в 0.4 авне в темах на люсидо такая идет
<Offoffoff> хоччуу!
<Offoffoff> блин... а у меня нет.
<skai> стиль люсидо ставишь и все.это в последних авнах
<skai> ну и тему соответствующую
<skai> и все
<Offoffoff> skai: ну вот такой темы у меня нет
<Offoffoff> это точно.
<skai> а стиль люсидо есть?в первой вкладке, где размер иконок и положение менять посомтри
<Offoffoff> неа
<Offoffoff> нету
<Offoffoff> есть Dark
<Offoffoff> Dust, Smoked, Light
<skai> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/AWN+Ambiance+and+Radiance+Theme?content=129751
<skai> вот темы
<skai> авн обнови до последнего
<skai> дистр какой?
<Offoffoff> http://gnome-look.org/
<Offoffoff> 10.04
<skai> Offoffoff: ставь ппа от авн транка и обновись до транка
<skai> там есть движок люсиды уже
<skai> вся инструкция в теме на гномлуке еть
<skai> а уж с настройкой управишься и сам:)если там цвета поменять захочешь или что еще типо шрифтов
<Offoffoff> уже творю
<skai> Offoffoff: годно.одобряю
<skai> Offoffoff: потом покажешь что натворил
<Offoffoff> оки
<Offoffoff> "All the themes are made by respecting the official "Ubuntu Palette":" - вот это мне нравится же ж
<sid_old> http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.ru.html
<skai> sid_old: и че?
<sid_old> да блин ссылку длинную искал поставил плагин tinyurl
<sid_old> и че то не пойму как он работает
<artus> sid_old: http://itmages.com/image/view/99399/b4eb3d66 вот так )
<sid_old> скрипт то есть. за то aspell заработал
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  больше пожеланий нет ???
<Lorgus> оопс
<artus> sid_old: /python reload
<sharikoff> не
<sid_old> всмысле мои длинные резать не буит
<artus> sid_old: если ты в ~/.weechat/python/autoload/ положил
<Lorgus> ок
<sid_old> да
<skai> sid_old: перезапустился?
<sid_old> твою то вижу короткую ссылку
<skai> а я нет
<Lorgus> sharikoff, угадай что это http://tcp.ru/v.php?id=99a01031af30e575de4877b2dbeb0410.jpg
<skai> sid_old: походу только ты видишь короткие
<skai> sid_old: в этом все функции плагина
<artus> skai: потому что ты себе не поставил тинурл )
<skai> artus: а нафига?
<sharikoff> весы
<Lorgus> гы гы
<artus> sharikoff: дык удобно ж )
<artus> skai:
<Lorgus> sharikoff, планшет... на российский планшет
<sid_old> http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.ru.html
<skai> 23:10:09     sid_old | http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.ru.html
<skai> sid_old: а так?
<sid_old> а так видно хотя скрипт загружен
<skai> sid_old: этот скрипт только на твоем экране чужие ссылки уменьшает.
<sid_old> а мои неа
<sid_old> мои не видишь уменьшает?
<artus> sid_old: а оно и не должно )
<sid_old> а ну тода работает?
<nikonorr> Привет, как же я давно здесь не был.
<artus> sid_old: для меня твои уменьшает)
<sid_old> python: registered script "weeget", version 1.1 (WeeChat scripts manager)
<sid_old> вот у меня прописано))
<sid_old> блин не то))
<sid_old> python: registered script "TinyUrl", version 3.8 (Waits for URLs and sends them to 'tinyurl' for you)
<sid_old> вот
<GeLic> а вот
<GeLic> здрасте
<skai> nikonorr: а что так?тебя побанили за чтото?
<sid_old> словари подключил
<sharikoff> Run dedicated server — «стать отделенным сервером»
<nikonorr>  skai: не, я не мог решить проблему почему моя убунта перегружала постоянно комп, решил что она виновата. Оказалось микротрещина в материнке и вот я снова здесь )))
<artus> полюбому убунта виновата)
<skai> nikonorr: ну ессесно.если что глючит - виновата убунта
<nikonorr> вот и я грех на душу взял, поставил венду , а проблема не решилась, пришлось купить мать и вернуть все на место
<Offoffoff> никто не боролся с кривыми именами в UTF-8 в testdisk
<Offoffoff> ?
<GeLic> nikonorr:  вот так вот у кого то микро трещины и уже нечего не работает, а кто то кондеры на матери 60ватным дебелым паяльником впаивает и нечего
<Offoffoff> GeLic: тьфу. тьфу.. Чтобы обходили нас все мерцающие проблемы стороной....
<nikonorr> вот и не думалось что трещины , компу всего 2 года. Может от радиатора , он выгибал немного плату.
<skai> вово.нафиг проблемы.ноут - это дорогая игрушка
<Offoffoff> nikonorr: в идеала надо чтобы вообще не изгибалась, Что учли в i3 и далее
<nikonorr> менял все, по порядку, когда уже все закончилось и менять стало нечего, поменял материнку, теперь окей
<skai> Offoffoff: ты поставил?
<Offoffoff> skai: да у меня чего-то в настройки не лезет
<skai> Offoffoff: ты удалял старый авн перед этим?целиком
<Offoffoff> да
<skai> новый ставил просто выбрав авн транк?или по отдельности пакеты ставил?
<Offoffoff> тупо строчкой с сайта
<skai> перезапускал авн?
<Offoffoff> ыыы
<Offoffoff> да
<skai> Offoffoff: попробуй удалить настройки старые из конфига.мож конфликты какие
<skai> а если поставить еще докменеджер и докменеджер демон - можно индикатор аплет в авне запустить:)
<Lorgus> sharikoff, просил ... получай.... tcp.ru
<Lorgus> щас тока дизайн подправлю
<Offoffoff> skai: эээм.м.. у меня вообще конфига нет
<skai> .config/awn
<Offoffoff> тьфу
<Offoffoff> а я через avant
<skai> еще в гконф/аппс/аванта-виндов-навигатор
<sharikoff> Lorgus: это во первых должно быть отдельным пунктом меню
<sharikoff> вот вторых оно не работает
<Lorgus> sharikoff, естественно ...  все так... щас к инку переду на хост... проверить мона тут http://90.155.239.172/tcp.ru/
<sharikoff> ты только форму чтоль сделал7
<sharikoff> оно не пашет
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  не будет пока отдельным пунктом...
<Lorgus> да как не пашет....
<Offoffoff> Логос: еще один фотохостинг?
<Lorgus> че за хз
<skai> Lorgus: вот нафига плодить сущности?
<Lorgus> Offoffoff, нет... совсем нет
<sharikoff> Lorgus: угу.. все гут
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  хех.. я те скрин уже скидываю....
<sharikoff> Lorgus: код скинь на мыло
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  ну так... проверил же прежде чем выкладывать... чо просил то и поставил...
<Offoffoff> skai: ** (awn-applet:10251): WARNING **: Failed to start awn-settings --panel-id=1: Произошёл сбой при выполнении процесса-потомка "awn-settings" (Нет такого файла или каталога)
<Lorgus> гы гы
<skai> Offoffoff: абалдеть
<skai> посмотри какие пакеты поставлены из транка
<skai> мож у тебя по зависимостям не поставилось
<Lorgus> sharikoff, чо у нас осталось то... жабер кажись и все...
<Offoffoff> skai: так не бывает же
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: емае.. где сайт то на qs.biz
<sharikoff> чо щас вот показывать..
<sharikoff> емае...
<inkvizitor68sl> vdski.org xDD
<inkvizitor68sl> никто сайтом не занимается, я не машинка)
<Offoffoff> skai: ыыы.. точно не поставились... я ступил.
<skai> Offoffoff: http://itmages.com/image/view/99415/a5d30169
<skai> вот что я ставил
<Offoffoff> skai: все все...
<Offoffoff> skai: я нашел...
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: секас =))
<sharikoff> дизайнчег приятненький такой
<inkvizitor68sl> бгыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> ну цены там есть
<inkvizitor68sl> самое главное хД
<inkvizitor68sl> пойду поем
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  все... освободился.... хотелось бы ответить ^^^ ... не фотохост... но увы... в связи с тем что мозгов увы не хватает... ну не програмер... приходится начинать с самого простого
<Offoffoff> Логос: да я без предьяв... я вообще тупой проповедник.
<Lorgus> ну не тупой эт точно... !!!!
<skai> Lorgus: но и не самый умный?:)
<Lorgus> Offoffoff, самокритика рулит... +1....
<Lorgus> тьфу
<nikonorr> гыгы, вот где жизнь )))) ( а то я пока на винде сидел начал телевизор смотреть от безделья, чего только не насмотрелся)
<rickdelscorzo> всем привет
<Lorgus> skai,  2 в драку а третий знаешь куда ????  =0))))))))))))))))))))))
<skai> Lorgus: то есть мы с тобой в драку а офа ты посылаешь туда,где солнца нет?:)
<Offoffoff> nikonorr: смотря телевизор - ты поддерживаешь ZOG
<nikonorr> а я не затягивался
<denis> привет, такой вопрос, настраивал laptop-mode, все повключал, но когда вынимаю шнур питанич из ноутбука, powertop подсказывает, что нужно, то одно отключить, то что-то включить. Значит я что-то настроил не так?
<rickdelscorzo> у меня тоже вопрос, можно ли в пидгине установить уведомление о всех новых сообщениях в конференции, а не только лично мне?
<Offoffoff> rickdelscorzo: можно... только зачем
<rickdelscorzo> Offoffoff, в конференции пока народа немнога, хотелось бы знать о каждом новой месаги
<nikonorr> в фсб можно узнать
<Offoffoff> rickdelscorzo: может тупо бота засадишь?
<rickdelscorzo> Offoffoff, не очень понимаю что он должен делать)
<Offoffoff> ну как только заваливается кто-то в чат - разговаривать с ним, развлекать, пока ты не придешь...
<Offoffoff> А тебе сообщение он сразу пошлёт
<Offoffoff> Что -де зашёл такой-то.
<rickdelscorzo> да мне больше надо не кто зашел,а что кто написал из уже зашедших
<rickdelscorzo> и для меня,домохозяки со стажем, придется довольно долго для такой тривиальной задачи разбираться с установкой бота)
<Offoffoff> для этого есть бот для ведения логов....
<rickdelscorzo> т.е. ставить бота,который ведет логи, и при появлении новых отправляет мне в сообщение в приват для уведомления?)
<Offoffoff> rickdelscorzo: посмотри plug Уведомление о статусе пользователя
<Lorgus> все.... запарился... мозх кипит (если бы он еще был)....
<Lorgus> пойду кино смотреть
<Offoffoff> rickdelscorzo: плаг "Уведомление о сообщении"
<rickdelscorzo> воо,спасибо большое, вроде то что надо)
<grafvoron> всем привет
<denis> так никто не работал с laptop-mode?
<grafvoron> кто может подсказать как решить проблему с вайн в ubuntu 10.10?
<Offoffoff> grafvoron: в нем нет проблем... Есть проблема в той недопрограмме, которую ты пытаешься запустить.
<Offoffoff> grafvoron: был в штабе wine?
<Lorgus> гы гы... седня 150 лет унитазу со сливным бачком
<grafvoron> я тибя не понимать:)
<grafvoron> проблема может быть и не в вайн
<grafvoron> проблема в том что не ставится галочка "выполнение файла как программы" в свойствах программы
<grafvoron> ставлю ее а она сразу пропадает
<Offoffoff> потому. что это не программа же
<Offoffoff> по поделие
<Offoffoff> напиши скрипт на bash - это будет программа
<Offoffoff> а exe не надо метить на запуск. Это как-то... эээ... странно..
<DmitriyWithers> народ, всем доброго вечера. кто поможет с настройкой конфига для мпд? хочу сонату протестировать...
<artus> DmitriyWithers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549937/ рабочий,  /etc/mpd.conf
<artus> DmitriyWithers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549938/ без коментов )
<DmitriyWithers> артус, куда пихать? конфиг в смысле? :D
<artus>  /etc/mpd.conf
<sharikoff> artus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549941/
<sharikoff> вот рабочий =))
<DmitriyWithers> так, я тут одну копию уже по**рил... как сохранить файл так чтобы сохранилось без приписки save
<artus> а ты как сохраняеш то?
<artus> sharikoff: эм ... а ты про какой мпд? явно не про музик плеер демон )
<sharikoff> не
<DmitriyWithers> эмм... сразу говорю, я чайник в этом, привык к нормальным плеерам))) тупо сохранить))))
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> DmitriyWithers: ну тупо сохрани)
<DmitriyWithers> дык приписка save появляется и удалить то нельзя
<artus> DmitriyWithers: mv zzz.save zzz.conf
<artus> проблема то )
<DmitriyWithers> ага... сча...
<DmitriyWithers> артус, http://itmages.ru/image/view/99440/2a019bb8
<artus> DmitriyWithers: дык , открываеш терминал, и дуда sudo mv /etc/mpd.conf.save /etc/mpd.conf
<artus> надеюсь ты там под себя все поправил?
<DmitriyWithers> я еще даж не вставлял ничего)))
<artus> мдя
<DmitriyWithers> слух, а там пофигу music или музыка?
<artus> !private | DmitriyWithers
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='private'
<artus> !privat | DmitriyWithers
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='privat'
<DmitriyWithers> артус, чего хотел сказать то?
<artus> sharikoff: ты что, приват стер? )
<sharikoff> !pm
<ubuntuhelp> Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<artus> во
<DmitriyWithers> подскажите как дать права файлу mpd.log
<vadimkiselev> man chmod там должно быть написано
<DmitriyWithers> а полностью команду дать?
<DmitriyWithers> народ, кто свободен и кто поможет разобратся с этой фигней?
<vadimkiselev> какие права надо выставить?
<DmitriyWithers> на полный доступ к файлу
<vadimkiselev> самый лёгкий способ - sudo nautilus найти файлб открыть его свойтсва и там выставить права
<vadimkiselev> chmod 777 имя файла
<XuMuK> DmitriyWithers: chmod 666 - чтение/запись, chmod777 - тоже самое с исполнительным битом
<DmitriyWithers> химик усе. через sudo в начале пошло
<DmitriyWithers> dmitriywithers@dmitriywithers ~ $ mpd
<DmitriyWithers> listen: Failed to listen on *:6600: Address already in use
<DmitriyWithers> Аварийный останов
<DmitriyWithers> с локалхостом тож самое...
<artus> DmitriyWithers: sudo killall mpd
<alexandr> народ прива всем тут девушка хочет на линукс 10.10 перейти давайте ей поможем ;)
<DmitriyWithers> блин, чего сча от меня хотят?
<Offoffoff> alexandr: фотку!
<DmitriyWithers> dmitriywithers@dmitriywithers ~ $ mpd
<DmitriyWithers> playlist directory is not a directory: "/home/dmitriywithers/.mpd/playlists"
<alexandr> она просто не знает как биос войти чтоб сидюк у неё первый запускался
<artus> alexandr: линукс 10.10 это круто
<alexandr> артус я знаю,я сам на нём
<GeLic> надо громко сказать биос откройся и поцеловать в засос системник
<jlewka> а лучше в кулер язык сунуть...
<alexandr> я вот ей говорю чтоб при запуске пальчик держала на кнопке делете
<alexandr> а у неё биос не запускается
<Tenshigo> alexandr: тогда какой ей линукс? совсем что ли сбрендил.
<jlewka> 10.10, багнуую версию, девушке, девушке которая не может открыть биос?
<alexandr> она его так то хочет
<artus> а му тут причем ?
<GeLic>  alexandr: а вы в курсе что не каждый биос открываеться на делит?
<black_cat> в иных ноутах, допустим, есть спецклавиша для boot menu, напр. f2
<alexandr> она уже скачала его и записала его на диск
<artus> GeLic: ну там где линукс 10.10 открывает)
<Tenshigo> мало ли что хочет, она его просто не осилит. если она с биосом толком незнакома.
<black_cat> я боюсь представить что случится при переразбивке харда...
<artus> black_cat: и не только ноутах_
<black_cat> угусь. это я к примеру.
<Tenshigo> не в обиду конечно, но не  стоит ее на линукс переводить.
<artus> особенно если сам не осилил )
<Tenshigo> -_-
<jlewka> а девушка симпотная? где живет?) может прийти к ней и поставить?)
<alexandr> в г.Воткинск
<Offoffoff> фотку
<jlewka> гугл рулит.)
<GeLic> alexandr: вы странный ебогу , девушкам цветы дарят, конфеты, а вы линукс..........
<alexandr> всё норма я
<alexandr> ну лови страничку в вконтактике
<alexandr> http://vkontakte.ru/id7467852
<alexandr> офофоф это те
<alexandr> как в биос ещё можно выйти?
<black_cat> читать что пишется при загрузке, я бы сказал.
<Offoffoff> alexandr: ты слева?
<jlewka> F1-12 одна из них)
<GeLic> а в биос можно ещё и выйти? как?
<artus> через дверь)
<Tenshigo> в биос легче всего войти прочитав документацию.
<Tenshigo> а не гадать.
<jlewka> ага, верно, пускай сразу привыкает читать документацю)
<alexandr> ак если бы я у неё дома был бы я бы ей и поставил бы линукс,а она одна щас сидит и мучается
<Guest22532> Всем привет! Есть вопрос по IRC и Pigin
<artus> так, хватит флудить про мифических девачек неосиливших биос
<Offoffoff> Guest22532: валяй
<black_cat> Guest22532: мобыть, Pidgin?
<artus> Guest22532: это две слабосовместимые вещи
<GeLic> alexandr: то ты бы опозорился, ведь ты не знаешь "как выйти в биос".................
<alexandr> я то знаю,могет она что то не правильно делает :(
<jlewka> а зачем ей линукс?
<artus> alexandr: мы то тут причем ?
<alexandr> виндя надоела
<GeLic> alexandr: пусть обои поменяет
<alexandr> гыыыыы
<jlewka> может просто твое внимение привлекает, а ты, ей, возьмешь и поставишь убунту, псое чего бедная девочка еще будет мучиться...)
<black_cat> ну а чего... я вон на работе вынужден винду юзать... так передвинул таскбар вверх, поставили ubuntuшные обои, док-софтину поставил, стили подправил... половина проходящих мимо думает, что это убунта :)
<alexandr> да ещё у неё беда просто на сайт антивируса выйти не на какой не может
<Guest22532> *pidgin, спасибо за корректировку) В общем, вот сейчас сюда зашел - спросил только Ник и комнату. Вписывал в Pidgin Ник латиницей + сервер нужный, но не хотит соединять - пишет, что я ему неправильно подаю Ник
<Guest22532> Извечный вопрос - что делать?
<artus> подай правельно )
<black_cat> первое предложение, приходящее на ум - юзать именно ирц-клиент для ирц
<black_cat> ирц-функционал в пиджине, мягко говоря, слабенький.
<vadimkiselev> чего именно слабенько?
<black_cat> опции
<black_cat> то есть общаться-то можно, но настроить клиент как тебе удобно - увы.
<Guest22532> Ну как-то пиджин мультипротокольным считается, вот подумал, что потянет...
<black_cat> потянет-то потянет, но ты именно и столкнулся с отсутствием гибкости настройки.
<vadimkiselev> я через него нормально сижу. даже регистрировался через него
<Offoffoff> Guest22532: может ник занят
<Guest22532> Рассказывайте, как регились
<kuraj> Народ я тут заметил косяк....если качаю файл больше 4 гб то торрент сразу виснет... И вообще если качаю файл больше 4 гб то гавно получается... ext4 Куда копать?
<Guest22532> Сейчас попробую ерундой вбить
<vadimkiselev> вроде просто REG пароль написал и все
<GeLic> вот у меня беда так беда, я негде не могу найти в родном городе  RP-SMA коннекторэ
<black_cat> пробуй, потом поменяешь после коннекта
<kuraj> Народ..кто нить...киньте в меня ссылкой...а то совсем не вывоз...
<Guest22532> leguin.freenode.net: (notice) *** Your username is invalid. Please make sure that your username contains only alphanumeric characters.
<vadimkiselev> kuraj: если Transmission - Попробуй включить веб-интерфейс и управлять через него
<Guest22532> Вот такое пишет
<Offoffoff> GeLic: а Убунту поровну на коннекторы
<kuraj> Да не важно через че качаю...сразу если 4 гига то процес зомбакос становится
<Offoffoff> Guest22532: написано же
<vadimkiselev> имя некорректное, Guest22532:
<black_cat> Guest22532: скорее всего клиент по какой-то причине вставляет лишние коды. полужирным выделяет, например.
<GeLic> Offoffoff: чего?
<Offoffoff> Guest22532: только буквы и цифры
<vadimkiselev> Guest22532, какое имя пишешь?
<Guest22532> Только буквы и цыфры и ввожу, притом латиницей
<black_cat> скрин настроек хорошо бы в студию...
<Guest22532> somename123098
<Guest22532> Сервер: irc.freenode.net
<Guest22532> Остальное пустое или по дефулту
<odigem> у кавот есь настройки еквалазера для audacious?
<somename123098> Ну это прикол
<somename123098> Сильно не пинаем)))
<somename123098> Сконнектился через Pidgin
<Offoffoff> somename123098: пути Убунту неисповедимы?
<odigem> somename123098: извращенец
<somename123098> Фишка в настройках на вкладке Advanced - Имя пользователя
<somename123098> Туда не вводил его, а только на первой вкладке
<somename123098> Ладно
<somename123098> Следующий вопрос, регистрироваться по факту нужно, чтобы Ник забить?
<Offoffoff> !register
<artus> да
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<black_cat> регистрация не обязательна но весьма желательна. и регистрироваться нужно после успешного использования ника, а не до этого.
<odigem> кто знает кеймап для альт+шифт?
<somename123098> Offoffoff: вроде того, но я сейчас попаду под бурю "овацый" из-под винды)
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Подскажите html редактор с предпросмотром. наподобии quanta plus только на гноме)
<somename123098> То есть, регистрирую ник, вводя почту для того лишь, чтобы его застолбить. В иных случаях (набегами) и не обязательно, верно?
<artus> kompozer
<Alagos> artus: спасибо, сейчас попробую. Еще есть варианты?
<artus> понятия не имею) мне хватает)
<Alagos> artus: сейчас попробую. Спасибо!
<sharikoff> блюфиш еще вроде бы был
<sharikoff> как то так
<sharikoff> там рыбка синяя
<iMikeR> А как обращаться по нику?
<sharikoff> на иконке
<artus> табом
<UNIm95> iMikeR:  так
<iMikeR> Pidgin такое умеет?)
<UNIm95> iMikeR:  пишешь ник и всё
<UNIm95> iMikeR:  говоришь с пиджиноводом
<iMikeR> UNIm95 ну это понятно, только есть такие ники, которые с пол литра только напишешь... как быть в этом случаи?
<artus> не писать им )
<iMikeR> Логично х)
<iMikeR> Заимей ник ХренВведешь и говори умные вещи - тебя никто не облаит )))
<invision> есть кто живой есть вопросов пару)
<artus> !ask | invision
<ubuntuhelp> invision: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<iMikeR> А табом что-то никак
<artus> iMikeR: пишеш первую букву и табом добавляеш
<iMikeR> artus: ааа)))
<iMikeR> artus: класс, спасибо
<invision> Подскажите я пытаюсь выполнить заплонированную задачу /opt/lampp/lampp php5 ... но у меня не получается т.к нужно авторизоватьяся под рутом) при выоплнении этой задачи как сделать чтобы все под рутом прошло?
<artus> invision: еще раз, что значит выполнить запланированцю задачу?
<invision> значит мне нужно запустить скрипт в 12 часов предположим
<iMikeR> А это не слишком жестко с позиции безопастности?
<invision> хз но это нужно сделать както)
<artus> invision: дык скорми крону , ты как запускаеш то?
<odigem> ГдЕ В УбУнТе ФаЙл /etc/rc.conf ?
<artus> odigem: нету )
<invision> в проги все ставлю) там комманду вводишь и время вот и все =)
<artus> invision: man cron
<invision> проге*
<iMikeR> invision: Ну поставь в группу root'a
<artus> какой проге ? ты вообще об чем говориш?
<invision> которую поставил ))
<odigem> artus: ну нач где похожий
<iMikeR> invision: метод жесть, но должен работать)))
<odigem> artus: мну нада глянуть как кеймап альт+шифт
<artus> а /rc.conf тут причем ?
<invision> как в группу роута поставить:)
<iMikeR> invision: а так artus дело говорит юзать cron
<odigem> artus: ну я незнаю как в генте етот файл звеца
<DmitriyWithers> так, народ, МПД завелся, но звука нет... даже не жмакается на play. точней жмакается, но не воспроизводится. где пилить?
<artus> invision: так, ану давай расписывай только человеческим языком что ты делаеш и на чем )
<odigem> а оно там прописуеца, вгенте
<artus> odigem: а причем тут гента ?
<invision> а что такое crontab?)
<odigem> artus: забей кароч
<iMikeR> invision: вот тут не подскажу, как в группы добавлять пользователя
<User447[web]> Приветствую всех. Помогите, пожалуйста, настроить luksopen при загрузке. Установил 10.10 с alternate.iso с разбивкой одного диска под шифрование + lvm - всё работает, пароль при загрузке спрашивается. Решил зашифровать второй диск (точнее его партицию
<odigem> invision: usermod -G route noooooooooob
<User447[web]> Перезагружаюсь, пароль от rootfs спрашивается как раньше. После его ввода если нажать esc и переключиться в консоль - видно, что секунд 5 спрашивается и пароль для только что созданного luks. Но он спрашивается в консоли, а не в GUI и загрузка не ж
<User447[web]> В итоге появляется gnome и luks остается закрытым. Почему?(
<invision> artus убунта. прога "заплонированные задачи" ввести если в центре приложений cron то там будет интерфейс для нее как я понял ) Можно добавить задачу. Вводишь комманду и когда её использовать. Но нужно делать её под роутом в этой проге) как разрешить н
<invision> е знаю)
<DmitriyWithers> нароооооооооооооооод, еще немного осталось, стопроц. подскажите в какую сторону валить лес)))
<artus> invision: sudo proga
<artus> DmitriyWithers: в сторону чтения документации
<iMikeR> Ладно, я пошел. Всем пока
<iMikeR> И всем спасибо
<DmitriyWithers> артус, емое... жмот :D
<iMikeR> artus: +1 отдельный)))
<invision> artus ввожу судо прогу. он говорит пиши пароль)
<DmitriyWithers> пиши)))
<artus> invision: sudo crontab -e
<artus> та туда уже  01 12 * * *  zzz/zzz/zzz
<artus> ну или когда тебе оно надо чтоб выполнялось
<[koshka]> ня-ня
<artus> [koshka]: мурь
<Yandzee> Привет всем!
<_^DEMOSS^_> знаете за что я еще люблю своего провайдера ?
<[koshka]> artus, мрр :))
<[koshka]> за частые дисконы?
<[koshka]> :D
<_^DEMOSS^_> даже когда кончились деньги на счету - вся карельская сеть, доступ к серверам вебмани и выход по ирк протоколу - остается бесплатным и доступным. Несмотря на отрицательный баланс
<Yandzee> так вроде щас почти у всех так
<Yandzee> у меня тоже также
<GeLic> неа
<GeLic> у меня всё рубят
<Yandzee> какой у кого провайдер?
<GeLic> ровно 00.00
<GeLic> БКС
<odigem> ни у кого случ нет торента "трон наследие"  ?
<_^DEMOSS^_> Ситилинк , республика карелия
<DmitriyWithers> Домолинк, мать его
<_^DEMOSS^_> odigem: нужно было в кинотеатр идти 0- оно того стоит
<odigem> _^DEMOSS^_: аа ну нафик я с украинским ду,ляжом фильмы не смотрю :/
<_^DEMOSS^_> odigem: =) ты на украине еще )) аот не повезло
<DmitriyWithers> прикольный мат-фильтр)))) или эт ты специально так сказал?))
<odigem> =(
<Yandzee> подскажите пиплы, когда по tcp принимаешь данные (то бишь recv(remote_sock[i], in, sizeof(in), 0);) puts(in); выдает какую то фигню
<Yandzee> как нормально вывести?
<invision> как узнать какие задачи запланированы в crontab
<_^DEMOSS^_> man crontab
<invision> cg
<invision> спс
<odigem> пипец где его скачать???
<odigem> ктото качал не?
<_^DEMOSS^_> odigem: жди, скоро на рутрекере появиццо
<odigem> куда не зауду везде удалем правообладетелем :/
<odigem> _^DEMOSS^_: там уже есь
<GeLic> odigem:  говно фильм
<odigem> был
<odigem> GeLic: ты шо фантастика ж
<_^DEMOSS^_> odigem: жди пока опять положат, но я бы на твоем месте подождал бы хд-рип
<odigem> _^DEMOSS^_: вот я хдрип и ищу
<GeLic> odigem: кстати у меня есть толькол тс
<_^DEMOSS^_> до конца января не будет
<odigem> GeLic: давай
<GeLic> odigem: на
<GeLic> odigem:  куда давать?
<odigem> GeLic: выложи кудат
<GeLic> odigem:  конкретно куда, ссылку давай
<odigem> GeLic: upwap.ru
<odigem> если торент
<GeLic> odigem: не торент
<Yandzee> http://opensharing.org/torrent/58461/
<Yandzee> о
<odigem> ну на депо залей
<odigem> или йандекс народ
<odigem> Yandzee: о
<GeLic> odigem: ты на рутрекере есть?
<odigem> GeLic: мы на рутрекере есть =)
<Yandzee> релиз от электрички, кач-во нормальное должно быть
<Tenshigo> Yandzee: в смысле фигню? ты получаешь сырые данные.
<Yandzee> а как их осушить то?
<odigem> у меня електричка было ето как его "когда земля останвилась" каждые 5 сек глюк
<Yandzee> раньше также выводил и нормально печатал
<GeLic> odigem щя я туда залью , так что хавай пока не закрыли
<Tenshigo> дурак что ли. их интерпретация зависит от протокола. то есть одно дело когда ты получаешь их по http, другое когда сырой поток, допустим онлайн-игра, где данные передаются не в текстовом виде, а raw
<Yandzee> Tenshigo, как быть то?
 * odigem в ауте
<odigem> http://itmages.ru/image/view/99532/7e9f55ac
<Tenshigo> то есть смысл преобразовать этот поток в ASCII нет
<Yandzee> ...так как быть то?
<Yandzee> чтобы вывести?
<GeLic>  odigem: тебе ещё надо?
<odigem> 5000 раздаючих ес кто не шарит О.О
<odigem> GeLic: да не там торент наманый :)
<Tenshigo> Yandzee: уже сказал... интерпретация зависит от приложения.
<kuraj> Народ я тут тему устанавливаю..и там нужно Use Compiz Fusion with the Reflection Plugin Enabled. Откуда мне его скачать гугл чет внятное не выдает с мои тупым запросом
<Tenshigo> нельзя raw подогнать под одну копирку, разче что вывести в hex виде, только вот зачем?
<odigem> odigem: будет про запас :D
<odigem> а соку у тя скорасти че ты его так быстр залил?
<Yandzee> если так http://pastebin.com/NSYrjbR8
<Yandzee> то как быть?
<odigem> GeLic: ты же говорил че у тебя не торент :D
<GeLic> odigem: создал
<Tenshigo> Yandzee: поиграй с telnet. подцепись к разным серверам, от http до игрового, все поймешь.
<odigem> GeLic: а ты с себя сливаеш
<Tenshigo> даже к irc
<Yandzee> и что мне это даст?
<Tenshigo> понятие протокола и что такое сырой поток
<Yandzee> ...
<Yandzee> ну раньше же также выводил
<Yandzee> нормально
<Tenshigo> но скорее всего тебе рано. книжки  умные читай.
<Yandzee> да конечно, рано...тсс, насмешили
<Tenshigo> пока что смешишь только ты... что делать решать тебе.
<Yandzee> ...мда, обломали )))
<odigem> где искать флеш ролики какие в опере ототбражаюца
<DmitriyWithers> так, кто тут подобрей будет))))
<xopek> бот
<odigem> как сделать чтоб предпочитаемый арбузер был опера?
<odigem> там нет оперы
<odigem> в предпочитаемых\
<odigem> тым sensible-browser %s
<odigem> а не :D
<odigem> ети уроды иконку не втулили
<odigem> я и не заметил :/
<odigem> где искать флеш ролики какие в опере ототбражаюца
<UniqueEle> identify lfhjdf
<Yandzee> всем пока
<_^DEMOSS^_> какой самый быстрый и легкий способ ( мб с граф интерфейсом ) поднять прокси на дебике\убунту
<artus> squid
<korvin> Tenshigo, а при чем тут telnet?
<sharikoff> _^DEMOSS^_: http://ubuntueasy.com/administrirovanie/ustanovka-socks-proxy-za-poltory-minuty
<Tenshigo> korvin: удобно иследовать. некоторые пока не увидят не поймут.
<korvin> его уже и не юзают-то наверное
<_^DEMOSS^_> sharikoff: еси не сложно - сохрани в мхт и перешли по дцц
<artus> sharikoff: ну да, сквид не за полторы а за 5ть ставится )
<korvin> Tenshigo, эм. ну подцеплюсь я по телнету и что я увижу?
<Tenshigo> интерпретацию raw потока в ASCII
<sharikoff> _^DEMOSS^_: 1. я на маке (mht нету) 2. я за бнц (dcc не настраивал)
<korvin> чего?
<korvin> какого еще потока?
<Tenshigo> забей.
<sharikoff> artus: =)
 * sharikoff юзает анонимный немецкий проксик =)
<korvin> Tenshigo, и часто ты по телнету рассылаешь потоки? =)
 * sharikoff может смареть порнушку и ролики на ютубе запрещенные в россии
<Tenshigo> korvin: если ты не понял о чем речь, зачем спрашивать об этом?
<Tenshigo> телнетом можно подцепиться к любому порту
<sharikoff> Tenshigo: точно
<sharikoff> мининмап
<Tenshigo> и выводить на терминал в ASCII  сетевой поток.
<Tenshigo> что еще не понятного?
<_^DEMOSS^_> кто -нибудь , сохраните статью по ссылке шарика в мхт и перешлите мне по дцц 8(  пожааалуйста
 * Tenshigo смотрю аниме.
<odigem> Tenshigo: лол
<odigem> Tenshigo: правильно говорить смотрю мультики
<sergey19622008> доброй ночи! нужна помощь winfast tv 2000 xp.
<artus> sergey19622008: чего ?
<sergey19622008> 3-й день бьюсь а она не ставиться хоть тресни!
<artus> кто она ?
<_^DEMOSS^_> кто -нибудь , сохраните статью по ссылке шарика в мхт и перешлите мне по дцц 8(  пожааалуйста  http://ubuntueasy.com/administrirovanie/ustanovka-socks-proxy-za-poltory-minuty
<sergey19622008> плата тв тюнера
<odigem> sergey19622008: пихай сильнее (с)
<artus> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<sergey19622008> да я уж двумя ногами...
<sergey19622008> ubunta 10.10 не могу подключить плату тв тюнера winfast tv 2000 xp.
<artus> sergey19622008: http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&source=hp&biw=1255&bih=824&q=ubuntu++winfast+tv+2000+xp&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<sergey19622008> готов открыть комп через teamviewer. кто поможет?
<sergey19622008> я уже СТОЛЬКО перечитал...
<_^DEMOSS^_> sergey19622008: лучше ссш и рут )
<artus> ну и, причина неработоспособности в че ?
<artus> *м
<_^DEMOSS^_> sergey19622008: угадай сколько прочел я,  с начала этого года )
<sergey19622008> не определяется
<artus> lspci на пастебин выложи
<sergey19622008> демос - для меня комп хобби. я машины крашу.
<_^DEMOSS^_> artus: можешь помочь ?
<artus> sergey19622008: и до кучи lsmod | grep bttv туда же
<_^DEMOSS^_> sergey19622008: у меня хобби совпало  с работой )
<artus> _^DEMOSS^_: нима у меня дс ) я на знце )
<sergey19622008> artus может проще teamviewer?
<artus> sergey19622008: а оно мне надо?
<sergey19622008> не мне решать
<sergey19622008> могу подарить вторую плату тв тюнера за настройку
<sergey19622008> если кто сможет помочь предупредите через скайп sergey19622008. успехов всем!
<odigem> http://demotivators.ru/media/posters/936894_sejchas-ponyal-pochemu-animeshniki-sidyat-strogo-na-mazille.thumbnail.jpg
 * Tenshigo изает safari под мак, вин и хром под линуксом и не любит fox.
<Tenshigo> вот косяк...
<nexusreglog> odigem: дем говно
<odigem> nexusreglog: че?
<nexusreglog> 03:23:22] <odigem> http://demotivators.ru/media/posters/936894_sejchas-ponyal-pochemu-animeshniki-sidyat-strogo-na-mazille.thumbnail.jpg
<odigem> nexusreglog: и че?
<nexusreglog> =_=
<nexusreglog> гопники они везде
<Dark_MX> nexusreglog, ссшыыы... потсан, курить есть!?
<DmitriyWithers> блин, я уже начинаю офигевать над ALSA... качнул сча gmpc и все нормально работает... хотя идет через тот же mdp... почему соната такая кривая в настройке?...
<g0xff> ку
<DmitriyWithers> ога
<DmitriyWithers> тьфу... mpd...
<g0xff> подскажите где копия my.cnf в убунту находится?
<nexusreglog> DmitriyWithers: у тебя из репозитория mpd?
<DmitriyWithers> та вродь как
<g0xff> подскажите что почитать по настройки мускула?
<g0xff> а то чтото отрывками все нахожу...
<odigem> а че там еще настройки есть?
<g0xff> ну всякие кэши, соединения и прочее
<DmitriyWithers> так, пойду перекурю...
<nexusreglog> DmitriyWithers: что именно не работает? У меня самосборная отлично пашет
<g0xff> там этих параметров больше 20 и хз какие цифры в них сувать..
<DmitriyWithers> в приват отпиши как собрать эту всю фигню. хорошо? я уже часов 6 не курил нифига... сижу из принципа уже...
<odigem> мускул работает с дефолтными настройками че тя там хош настраивать?
<nexusreglog> я щас по сборке не напишу, могу по конфигу
<g0xff> odigem,  у меня стандартные настройки не выдерживают.. база тармазит
<nexusreglog> и только в канал, он логируется
<odigem> g0xff: мб винават не мсукл?
<odigem> *мускул
<g0xff> odigem, при больше 150 соеденений одновременно начинает тармазит
<g0xff> это порядка 300чело одновремено сдиит
<odigem> КАКИХ !%) СОЕДИНЕНИЙ О.О
<odigem> тфу
<odigem> скрипты правь а не базу
<odigem> Ы
<g0xff> odigem, скрипты простые... без джойнов... там походу в стандартных просто мало памени и прочих дают
<Tenshigo> g0xff: конфиг правь.
<odigem> g0xff: а мош сервак слабый а?
<g0xff> Tenshigo, я про то и говорю.. просто я не могу понять, что за что отвечает и сколько надо выделять... статьи все какието рабросаные, по кускам читаю... и пока читаю уже домашний мускул сконфигил так что не запускается
<g0xff> а копию не сделал.. где всять стандартный конфиг для убунту?
<g0xff> odigem, нагрузки на сервак нету... идут на грузки на мускул
<Tenshigo> и не плохо бы выполнять правило, как можно позже открывать соединение, и как можно раньше закрыть. это если клиенты самописные.
<Tenshigo> g0xff: обратись к соответствующей литературе.
<DmitriyWithers> нексус, аська есть или что нибудь типа этого?
<g0xff> Tenshigo, т.е. ты имешь веду сначала php скрипты, а потом внизу sql?
<Tenshigo> нет. читай литературу по базам. все поймешь.
<DmitriyWithers> блин...
<Tenshigo> на пальцах тут не расскажешь
<artus> g0xff: тебе на #mysql )
<DmitriyWithers> артус, хэлпни, плз. буду в туре по стране в пределах разумного, пива поставлю...
<artus> DmitriyWithers: чегой тебя хелпнуть?
<DmitriyWithers> Артус, по этой, мать ее, сонате. поставил еще плеер на этом несчастном мпд... фурычит как делать нефиг...
<artus> ну и ?
<artus> оно и без сонаты фурычит )
<DmitriyWithers> блин, я из принципа хочу при помощи кого то понять что я там не правильно делаю)))
<[koshka]> няня
<artus> [koshka]: ты уже няня ? ))) или зовеш няню? )
<artus> DmitriyWithers: где там ? оно играет?
<DmitriyWithers> Кошка, хватит НЯкать))))
<DmitriyWithers> Артус, соната? нифига...
<black_cat> another neko :D
<[koshka]> зову =)))
<[koshka]> :D
<artus> DmitriyWithers: http://linuxnote.ru/index.php?topic=126.0
<DmitriyWithers> Артус, ладно, предположим. вроде мало и по делу... как удалить полностью и мпд и сонату? мало что при стандартном remove останется...
<artus> purge вместо ремув
<DmitriyWithers> ок
<go8765> всем добрый вечер. можно вопросик задать ?
<artus> нет
<artus> :)
<go8765> я то думал уже серьёзно - нет :)
<go8765> такой вопрос - я где-то вроде как читал что windows7 можно использовать внешние накопители в качестве дполнительной оперативной памяти - в связи с этим вопрос - имеется ввиду файл подкачки или реальная оперативная память иесть ли такая возможност
<go8765> ь в убунту и есть ли смысл это делать ?
<artus> смысла нет) есть смысл ставить ssd )
<go8765> в гуглопоиске как-то не смог найти ответ
<go8765> что такое ssd ?
<artus> go8765: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B4%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9_%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8C
<go8765> спс -уже сат там смотрю
<GeLic> вы ещё тут
<go8765> вы - это кто ?
<Tenshigo> go8765: ReadyBoost, DriverReady если не ошибся.
<Tenshigo> смысл есть, но только если у тебя hdd
<Tenshigo> да и выгода в основном если мало памяти.
<Tenshigo> хотя я использую ReadyBoost под виртуальной машиной. заметно ускоряет.
<DmitriyWithers> Артус, тваю маму... где живешь?))) с меня пиво))))
<artus> xD
<go8765> Tenshigo: а под ubuntu - есть реализация данной возможности 7
<Tenshigo> конечно нет.
<go8765> Tenshigo: а почему конечно?
<DmitriyWithers> только как то странно воспроизводится...
<Tenshigo> патенты.
<Tenshigo> да и DriverReady только в ноутбуках.
<go8765> Tenshigo: обматерить их мало :(
<Tenshigo> вообще это гибридные винты
<Tenshigo> с 512+ быстрого флеша как буфер
<Tenshigo> мегабайт. что то мысли выпадают. ладно пойу дальше мультики смотреть.
<go8765>  (спс за ответ) всем спок.ночи
<BOPOHA> :)
<go8765> а можна задать вопрос не относящийся к ubuntu ?
<DmitriyWithers> смотря какой
<GeLic> пробуй
#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-04
<go8765> я как - то попал в нете на видео-сайт какой-то где поднимались разные актуальные темы современности (всё что я запомнил - увеличение количества населения) и моделировались различные ситуации развития событий и искались способы решения сложив
<go8765> шихся проблем. всё это делали вроде как американцы и были субтитры и иногда перевод к этому всему. и я никак не могу нарыть этот сайт - может кто знает как сие чудо называется?
<go8765> внешне слегка на ютуб похож
<go8765> может даже один из каналов ютуба - но я его чё-то найти никак не могу
<GeLic> я такого не смотрю
<DmitriyWithers> какая тут кодировка?
<artus> utf8
<DmitriyWithers> а порт? прост на мобильнике настраиваю
<DmitriyWithers> 6677?
<artus> 6667 вроде
<go8765> я так понял канал умников никому не известен :( ?. там кстати что мне больше всего понравилось, как мне показалось по крайней мере, небыло пропаганды и чрезмерной трагичности(вроде конца света) а были довольно, по-моемому, конструктивные вещи :)
<inkvizitor68sl> #freebsd
<artus> гг
<MaxPayne> Прикалываюсь :D
<DmitriyWithers> ты смотри... нормально отображается))))
<DmitriyWithers> ладн, выхожу с тлф...
<DmitriyWithers> ладн, всем пока / Артус, спасибо тебе за то что вывел на норм настройки)))
<inkvizitor68sl> http://prostopleer.com/tracks/46071270Eoy cпокойной ночи всем
<inkvizitor68sl> http://prostopleer.com/tracks/3305553e8CM или вот так вообще)
<inkvizitor68sl> офигели спать) ?
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, шутник.. а что еще по ночам делать
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, ну я смотрю ты очень спишь хД
<inkvizitor68sl> о
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати можно вернуться к вопросу о серевере
<inkvizitor68sl> о сервере?
<inkvizitor68sl> да ёпрст
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, ну так ждемс
<inkvizitor68sl> или лучше поспать... оО
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, тебе чего в итоге то нужно?
<Demontager> Подскажите какой-нибудь редактор текста в котором есть встроенные кодировки, а то gedit не понимает cp1251. Kwrite не хочется пользоваться, он по зависимостям тянет пол KDE
<inkvizitor68sl> gvim!
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, tcp.ru перетащить с почтой вместе
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, ну так почту на гугл тащи anyway )
<Demontager> gvim для GNOME ?
<Lorgus> Demontager, TEA
<inkvizitor68sl> Demontager, gvim для чего хочшь
<Demontager> ok, сейчас попробую gvim, и TEA, спасибо!
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, тебе своя ось нужна ? или шаред?
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  хз....
<inkvizitor68sl> ...
<inkvizitor68sl> когда с ним пообщаешься хД ? )
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  мне нуна сайт перетащить на новый хост ибо старый перестал справляться
<Lorgus> с кем ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ты сам написал кто знает ХД
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, платить готов? сколько?
<inkvizitor68sl> запас ресурсов нужен?
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, естественно платить...
<Lorgus> не нравится когда сайт глючит.. вернее сайты
<inkvizitor68sl> сколько?
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus,
<Lorgus> аааааа
<Lorgus> хз
<Lorgus> щас 199 плачу
<Tenshigo> Demontager: gedit лугко научить понимать нужную кодировку.
<Tenshigo> гугли если нужно.
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, что за хостинг?
<Demontager> Tenshigo:  как, плагин ставить ? Я попробывал, не работает
<Lorgus> reg.ru
<Tenshigo> нее. там через gconf прописывать нужно.
<Demontager> Tenshigo:  прописал там CP1251, и поставил первым, не катит
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, сколько сайтов?
<Tenshigo> я прописывал, работало
<Demontager> Tenshigo:  как у вас там стоит кодировка ? CP1251 так ?
<Lorgus> 4 второго и 6 третьего
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, чего второго и третьего ) ?
<Tenshigo> давно это было. сейчас я на макоси. 7.04 вроде убунта тогда стояла
<Lorgus> доменов сайтов висит
<odigem> почему startupmanager не находит генту? точнее находит но не записывает
<Demontager> Tenshigo:  А, ясно, но что-то такое не катит у меня, хотя в locale.gen прописывал CP1251 и пересобирал glibc
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, в общем 550 + 1000 установка устроит?
<Demontager> Tenshigo: Сейчас gvim загружаю, надеюсь там всё работает. TEA не ставится, там куча блокировок по QT
<inkvizitor68sl> с башим запасом
<inkvizitor68sl> с панелью
<inkvizitor68sl> с гарантированными ресурсами )
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и так далее
<Lorgus> установка понятно  а абон ????
<odigem> типа незнаем?
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, 550 в мес.
<Lorgus> ты че vds собрался делать ????
<inkvizitor68sl> выдержит около 200к просмотров страниц в сутки без раздумий
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ты не говоришь, сколько тебе ресурсов нужно и сколько ты платить готов)
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, хостинг мы рано или поздно пристрелим
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, почему ???
<inkvizitor68sl> а толку от него?
<inkvizitor68sl> я клиентов 5 туда посадил
<inkvizitor68sl> геморрою столько пережил...
<Lorgus> ну так откуда клиенты если рекламы нет
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  т.е. чо не размещать у вас так что ли получается раз закрывать решили ???
<Lynk> народ помогите где установлены игры в 10.04?
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, до 250 р в мес меня пока устраивает оплата
<Lorgus> градусник в бубунте в первый раз безбожно врет...
<odigem> Lynk: в играх
<Lynk> odigem: я имею ввиду папку, или где можно скачать пакет Alien Arena 2011?
<odigem> Lynk: emerge allien-arena
<odigem> ну или как там у тебя
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, мы не закрывать решили. просто такой услуги нет)(
<inkvizitor68sl> мб тебе тогда VDS за 300 в месяц? если на лицензию для ispmanager потратиться готов
<odigem> aptitude install alien-arena
<inkvizitor68sl> один черт рано или поздно тебе на VDS переезжать придется с tcp
<Lorgus> а че она стоит ????
<Lynk> odigem: та мне не установить надо ее а уже установленную вытащить чтоб перетащить на другой комп так как там качать оч долго
<odigem> aptitude download alien-arena
<Lorgus> да.... с tcp.ru точна придется ресы покупать.... вон как поперло (тьфу тьфу тьфу) не то что с какашкой
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, лицензия - 1100
<Lynk> odigem: ты не понимаешь что ли? вытащить из системы а не скачать так сложно что ли понять это
<odigem> Lynk: ты дурак?
<inkvizitor68sl> vds - 300р в мес. самая простая
<odigem> ето не винда
<odigem> скачал , и поставил
<odigem> в чем проблема
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, лицензию ток с зарплаты могу купить... щас уже растратился на НГ
<Lynk> odigem: в том что я не могу ее скачать на одном компе но на другом она есть вот я и хочу ее вытащить чтобы закинуть на другой комп
<odigem> Lynk: иди спать
<Lynk> odigem: сам и иди
<odigem> я и так сплю
<odigem> а тебе ето сница
<odigem> БУУУУУУУУУ
<Lynk> odigem: заметно что ты спишь
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, а зп когда?  )
<Lorgus> 11 перечисляют на карточку
<inkvizitor68sl> ну хочешь подожди до 11, хочешь пока тяжелые сайты на шаред перетащи
<black_cat> Lynk: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/alien-arena ; выбираешь ссылку скачивания для своей архитектуры ; скачанный пакет устанавливается dpkg -i имяпакета
<black_cat> при этом обрати внимание на список зависимостей; бОльшую часть наверняка придется ставить аналогичным образом; 1-й пункт однозначно
<Lynk> black_cat: ок спс
<black_cat> Lynk: AYOR
<Lynk> black_cat: так слушай а маверик это не 10.10?
<black_cat> самый он
<Lynk> black_cat: так у меня 10.04
<odigem> Lynk: иди спать те сказал
<Lynk> odigem: сам вали
<black_cat> ну замени в линке maverick на lucid, делов-то :)
<odigem> Lynk: неможеш свой люсид сам выбрать?
<Lynk> black_cat: да уже понял))
<Lynk> odigem: блин отстань не с тобой разговариваю
<odigem> Lynk: да че с тобой разговаривать
<black_cat> девочки, не ссорьтесь :) всё, я спать ушло ;)
<odigem> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, нуы? )
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, я могу с демо лицензией на 14 дней поднять
<Lorgus> ок
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  там точна как в рег ру работать все будет ????
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> ну точнее я не знаю как именно в регру сделали)
<inkvizitor68sl> может они там что то крутили
<Lorgus> ну тады я за
<inkvizitor68sl> ок, тогда проснусь, IP закажу (сейчас всё равно не выдадут)
<inkvizitor68sl> и буду ставить
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, debian ?
<Lorgus> ну да
<inkvizitor68sl> или freebsd ?
<inkvizitor68sl> или центось?
<Lorgus> деб... плин с бсд я уже попарился
<Lorgus> все... сорри... пойду
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, стой
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, вечером сегодня будешь?
<Lorgus> конечно
<odigem> кто в варзону гамит?
<inkvizitor68sl> а либре оффис реально шустрее оО
<TomFarr> òðîëîëî
<ubuntuhelp> TomFarr! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<TomFarr|2> тест
<ubuntuhelp> TomFarr|2, Failed!
<TomFarr|2> test
<ubuntuhelp> TomFarr|2, Ну понг, и что?
<TomFarr|2> да не бывает таких задержек
<TomFarr|2> if(x++) echo test
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> мжа
<inkvizitor68sl> мда
<inkvizitor68sl> слакварь уже проще убунты ставится)
<TomFarr|2> inkvizitor68sl: всмысле?
<inkvizitor68sl> в самом прямом
<TomFarr|2> Слакварь -all from the scratch
<inkvizitor68sl> никаких тупых вопросов задает)
<inkvizitor68sl> не задает*
<TomFarr|2> Там только тупое что кде они используют,,,
<inkvizitor68sl> пф
<inkvizitor68sl> проблема то)
<inkvizitor68sl> долго перепилить чтоле
<TomFarr|2> он блин говорит что какой то там аконаги сервер не настроен, и локалка не подымается нормально
<TomFarr|2> хм... ну ка перепели слакварь под гном
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем под гном то?
<TomFarr|2> inkvizitor68sl: а из нормальных ДЕ только гном
<inkvizitor68sl> ну да
<inkvizitor68sl> а ion3 уже все забыли
<TomFarr|2> только он может нормально без туппости сеть поднять
<inkvizitor68sl> сеть без тупости может nM поднять
<inkvizitor68sl> и он прекрасно и в кедах работает
<TomFarr|2> inkvizitor68sl: ога ты его только запустить попробуй стандартным средством типа мыш, из коробки...
<inkvizitor68sl> кого?
<TomFarr|2> Тот нетворк менеджер что в кеды вшит в современные крашится
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<inkvizitor68sl> слака поставилась =)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и где моё кде
<inkvizitor68sl> что то я сижу спокойно в консоли и она меня не напрягает
<inkvizitor68sl> лечиться пора
<odigem> inkvizitor68sl: нафик нужна слака?
<odigem> есь кто?
<AndreX> кто есть)
<odigem> ктото
<odigem> вопрос
<AndreX> ?
<odigem> если я зашол в чрут и у меня 1 свап ето и естьпричина того что сейчас у убунты нет свапа?
<go8765> доброе утро всем есть один вопросик - не хочет работать аплет(или я не могу понять как им пользоваться :) панели гном - "go home" (на панель он устанавливается - а работать не хочет ? подскажите как решить плиз ?
<AndreX>  <odigem> а за чем о тебе в chroot?
<odigem> AndreX: гном  в генте ставлю
<go8765> насчёт "go home" кто-то чё-то может подсказать ? :)
<Lorgus> страна спит
<Lorgus> вернее просыпается страна
<go8765> судя по всему ещё не просыпается :)
 * AndreX пошол взрывать megafon ))
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  на tcp.ru ип прикрутил
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  привет
<sharikoff> Lorgus: q
<sharikoff> код пришли
<sharikoff> =)))
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  осталось хост сменить
<Lorgus> в привате у тебя
<sharikoff> да не
<Lorgus> опять ломать будешь ????
<sharikoff> тулзов своих
<Lorgus> чего чего
<sharikoff> ну пинг и тд
<Lorgus> я ж те отправлял
<sharikoff> с проверкой
<Lorgus> аааа
<Lorgus> лови
<Lorgus> лять... за ночь 2т кошмара приснилось с интервалом в 1 час
<sharikoff> Lorgus: где проверить?
<Lorgus> там же
<Lorgus> хос то я не сменил пока ... не пашет у этого хостера
<sharikoff> нефуричит
<sharikoff> даже не открывается
<tenshigo> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tenshigo, Failed!
<Lorgus> ээээээ
<Lorgus> походу упал сервак
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  Whois  не пашет чет
<go8765> подскажите плиз по поводу go home что-то ?
<go8765> ладно - пока не надо - потом спрошу :)
<User842[web]> k
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  ты мне можешь такую строку с лога обьяснить ????  /b/mp3/Sacred_Tibetan_Chant/Track03.mp3 HTTP/1.0" 500 738
<sharikoff> недоступно
<sharikoff> смари ошибки апача
<Lorgus> так нету такого файла... а откуда то пытаются скачать
<Lorgus> и еще ... сек
<Lorgus> [Tue Jan 04 08:57:26 2011] [error] [client 117.36.192.195] Request exceeded the limit of 10 internal redirects due to probable configuration error. Use 'LimitInternalRecursion' to increase the limit if necessary. Use 'LogLevel debug' to get a backtrace., referer: http://club.fjdh.com/images/base/mp3player.swf?site=http://club.fjdh.com&uid=4770&hash=ba06e6f25778b733a597fdd95c24c4c1&rand=876161467
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  мне этот ип весь лог забил
<Lorgus> a2tech, hi
<Poshlykov> Привет всем...
<Poshlykov> как sql оживить если пароль не помню?
<Poshlykov> ааауууууу! есть кто живой?
<Lorgus> Poshlykov, щас sharikoff подойдет и обьяснит
<AndreX> mysqld ----skip-grant-tables
<Poshlykov> AndreX: хы, а поподробней?
<AndreX> а потом пасс меняеш
<Poshlykov> AndreX: чот он задумался...
<Poshlykov> AndreX: чот не дает он не чего писать?
<iluha> Всем привет :) Установил openarena. Запустил SingleGame, а ботов нет. Подскажите как поставить
<iluha> Всем привет :) Установил openarena. Запустил SingleGame, а ботов нет. Подскажите как поставить
<iluha> Всем привет :) Установил openarena. Запустил SingleGame, а ботов нет. Подскажите как поставить
<iluha> Всем привет :) Установил openarena. Запустил SingleGame, а ботов нет. Подскажите как поставить
<iluha> Всем привет :) Установил openarena. Запустил SingleGame, а ботов нет. Подскажите как поставить
<AndreX> <Poshlykov> тут посмотри http://www.realcoding.net/article/view/4815
<iluha> <Poshlykov> в google набери "Ubuntubook" там написано, как можно сбросить пароль root
<iluha> Всем привет :) Установил openarena. Запустил SingleGame, а ботов нет. Подскажите как поставить
<iluha> Помогите с openarena
<iluha> не ставятся боты
<TomFarr|2> http://tomfar-blog.blogspot.com/2011/01/blog-post.html
<numberto> нужна програмка для распознования речи
<numberto> кто нибудь встречал
<AndreX> <numberto> http://cmusphinx.sourceforge.net/
<iluha> Мне кто-ниб поможет с openarena???
<AndreX> я точно нет - не играю в oorena
<AndreX> )
<numberto> AndreX:  Ubuntu 10.10 is not yet supported
<alexandr> привет народ,дело такое принтер canon pixma mp250 у мя фотки что не так печатает задаю я ему печать 10x15 а он мне печатает всё по другому помогите плиз расправиться с ним
<vadimkiselev> расправиться?
<alexandr> да что сделать чтоб фотки норма печатал?
<alexandr> тут есть народ кто нить?
<alexandr> ауууууууууууу
<Madagaskar> åñòü)
<ubuntuhelp> Madagaskar! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<sharikoff> http://kakoesegodnyachislo.ru/
<black_cat> sharikoff: хе. нужный ресурс ))
<sharikoff> угу
<Poshlykov> еще вопросик? /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) его там нет как восстановить?
<alexandr> шарикофф ты тут?
<alexandr> люди что сделать с принтером?ъ
<alexandr> народ что сделать с принтером
<User029[web]> Где скачать драйвера
<AndreX> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<User029[web]> Здравствуйте. У меня установлена Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - Lucid Lynx. Мне нужны драйвера на аудио и видео. Пытался установить стандартным путем, при запуске проигрывателя начинается скачивание пакетов. Все завершилось с ошибкой. Система пишет просмотрет
<AndreX> <User029[web]> быстро перевёл)
<Nebulosa> какие еще "дрова"?
<AndreX> он ушол )
<^DEMOSS^> Как я могу забекапить на расшаренную папку NAS  / , /home /var  разделы  системы?
<sharikoff> =))
<alexandr> народ как дела у вас?
<sharikoff> а я те говорил
<sharikoff> переходи на zfs
<sharikoff> заснапшотился -и куришь
<alexandr> а почему убунту не поздравила с НГ?
<sharikoff> alexandr: те скучно?
<sharikoff> повеселить?
<alexandr> мне не скучно шарикофф с убунту
<sharikoff> ну тогда жалуйся
<alexandr> шарикофф расскажи как провёл НГ?
<sharikoff> @voice alexandr
<sharikoff> не очень
<alexandr> как провёл,я с убунту вместе :)
<himik> Вот! Точно! Убунту не поздравила меня с НГ... а я думал: чего же не хватает...
<alexandr> himik я те про это и говорю
<TheThing> :-D
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff  wtf is CP   ?
<sharikoff> ?
<alexandr> шарикофф это ти мне дал голос?
<Magik> больше на предупреждение похоже
<skai> ^DEMOSS^: цп - это когда ты фапаешь на лоли
<^DEMOSS^> z cghfibdfd. ghj enbkbne
<^DEMOSS^> я спрашивал про утилиту
<^DEMOSS^> если ты незнаешь что такое СР или как им пользоваться, то ты не можешь мне помочь
<^DEMOSS^> мне нужен быстрый, надежный и легкий способ сохранить на нас текущее состояние девственно чистой системы дебиан и если у меня что-то не получиться, спокойно все восстановить
<alexandr> народ подскажите как зайти на удалённый шел
<^DEMOSS^> по типу акронис-тру имадж
<skai> ^DEMOSS^: аааа.ты про cp а не про CP ?
<skai> ^DEMOSS^: PING попробуй
<skai> ^DEMOSS^: само то, что ты просишь
<^DEMOSS^> лучше бакулы ?
<skai> ну я им спокойной бекапил и разворачиавл не один десяток систем
<skai> ^DEMOSS^: умеею и сжимать на лету.и по сети бекапить.и по юсб.
<alexandr> ау
 * alexandr кушает пиво
<^DEMOSS^> alexandr    #ssh name@server_ip
<^DEMOSS^> aptitude install ssh  сначала
<alexandr> это в терминале?
<alexandr> а точно в терминале
<Lorgus> sharikoff, http://tcp.ru/v.php?id=487fb2aa74b30e721da1d2434ad276ec.jpg
<sharikoff> чудо-машина?
<Lorgus> fuf
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff  PING юзал или знаешь о ней ?
<Lorgus> ога.... она самая
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl,  или ты ?
<alexandr> а как получить рут доступ???
<black_cat> пипл, наверняка не я один сталкивался с  фигней в 10.10, когда раскладки клавиатуры самопроизвольно переключаются с дикой скоростью. есть ли надежное средство против этого? вроде бы бага уже пофиксена, я обновился с maverick-updates, вот жду помогло ли...
<megaterminatorm> black_cat вроде там надо убрать галку "отдельная раскладка для каждого окна"
<megaterminatorm> но у меня пока вроде норм работает
<black_cat> убрал на всякий пожарный, ага
<black_cat> да вот только  три дня назад проявилось, до этого не возникало
<megaterminatorm> у меня включена и баг пока не вылез
<skai> black_cat: а вообще эта бага пофиксена в маверик-пропозед
<skai> а не в апдейтс
<black_cat> ланчпад не согласен.
<skai> black_cat: хз что он там тебе не говорит.а пока я пробовал 10.10 - фикс был в пропозед
<black_cat> а если это правда, то кому-то надо лечиться... критические фиксы в пропозед... ндя...
<skai> ох тыж ежик.а почему папка стажес не видна из корня?
<skai> ftp://ftp.calculate-linux.org/pub/calculate/CLS/
<skai> вот отсюда ее не видно на публике
<alexandr> народ а кроме кутим есть ещё какая нить ася?
<alexandr> пиджин не надо!!!
<himik> pidgin...
<alexandr> фууууууу
<^DEMOSS^> при бэкапе ДД - обязательно лайв сд юзать ?
<skai> ^DEMOSS^: в чем?
<skai> какой лив?скачай ping
<^DEMOSS^> почитал я про пинг
<^DEMOSS^> чето отзывы не очень
<megaterminatorm> у кого-нибудь в маверик тачпад определялся как ps/2 generic wheel mouse и не работал?
<skai> ^DEMOSS^: а ты попробуй.маленькая утилита на линуховом ядре для линухов - ты ожидаешь, что ее примут с любовью?если бы они выпилили бы поддержку фата и нтфс - их бы любили.а так - нет
<skai> megaterminatorm: у тебя
<^DEMOSS^> она кстати идет в виде исо - тоже лайв сиди
<skai> ^DEMOSS^: ага
<skai> а ты живую линух систему ддшить собрался?думаешь это пользу принесет?
<^DEMOSS^> нет )
<^DEMOSS^> я уже дочухал о том что нужно все размонтировать
<^DEMOSS^> дай ссылку на нее
<^DEMOSS^> чото гугль умер
<skai> ^DEMOSS^: те с кламавом или стендалон?
<skai> http://ping.windowsdream.com/ping/Releases/3.00.04/PING-3.00-WithAddons.iso
<skai> http://ping.windowsdream.com/ping/howto-3.00.html
<^DEMOSS^> шо за кламав ?
<vadimkiselev> ^DEMOSS^:  Антивирус
<^DEMOSS^> ненужен он ) система с нуля поставлена - чистая
<vadimkiselev> ^DEMOSS^:  а в чем проблема?
<skai> ^DEMOSS^: да качай уже.52 метра образ а он иза пары метров нервничает
<^DEMOSS^> =)
<^DEMOSS^> качаю)
<^DEMOSS^> почему в дистриб дебика не встроен лайв-сд как в убунту 8\
<sharikoff> zfs snapshot tank/home/pjd@justincase
<sharikoff> zfs rollback tank/home/pjd@justincase
<sharikoff> и готово
<sharikoff> =))
<skai> sharikoff: да успокойся ты:)мы поняли.ты рад соляре и остыл к фряхе:)
<^DEMOSS^> ты мне так про надежность и скорость в сравнении с екст3 не сказал
<skai> а мне - в сравнении с ехт4
<sharikoff> skai: не=)) не остыл.. там тоже так можно =))
<skai> sharikoff: а на маках?
<^DEMOSS^> изучай s11x - будем потом вместе админить )
<^DEMOSS^> на маках винклон
<^DEMOSS^> и тайм мачин
<sharikoff> skai: на маках есть тайм машин
<sharikoff> на линухах скриптеги и костылечки
<sharikoff> хотя  вон индусы зфс допиливают
<sharikoff> под линь
<skai> sharikoff: ну а ваши тайм машины - это не скриптики и костылечки?
<skai> sharikoff: тем более, что бтрфс тое снапшоты умеет
<sharikoff> на циске : copy start tftpd
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> skai: ее еще не допилили.. и врятли допилят имхо.. опенсорс как никак
<^DEMOSS^> щас заценю короче вашу утилиту - пинг
<skai> ^DEMOSS^: давай.инструкцию прочитал?
<sharikoff> ^DEMOSS^: мы молимся за тебя
<skai> ^DEMOSS^: материм тебя.на удачу и просто так:)
<sharikoff> да храни тебя ping
<skai> пойду в braid погоняю
<^DEMOSS^> ну, с богом
<megaterminatorm> а где в миркате xorg.conf?
<megaterminatorm> нашел /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<ubuntu-user3d> помогите плз. Я нажимаю ctrl-alt-t и иксы падают... Выложить лог?
<edgbla> ubuntu-user3d: ну попробуй.
<edgbla> а что такое C+M+t??
<ubuntu-user3d> вызов терминала.
<ubuntu-user3d> http://pastebin.com/TAtHr1BK Вот глянте это лог Иксорга.
<edgbla> ubuntu-user3d: ну ты ж сам видишь что тама нету ошибок, зачем выкладывал))
<^DEMOSS^> ckeeifq
<^DEMOSS^> f ns ,sk ghfd
<^DEMOSS^> слуушай, а ты был прав, програмулька очень даже неплохая и шустрая
<^DEMOSS^> Спасибо за помощь. Действительно помог
<edgbla> ubuntu-user3d: погляди в /var/log/messages, мож там чего будет.
<^DEMOSS^> aptitude install apache2 mysql-server mysql-client php5 phpmyadmin proftpd
<^DEMOSS^> ничо не забыл ,?)
<edgbla> ubuntu-user3d: ты мож не тот лог дал? надо ж старый, а не тот который только что загрузился.
<Guest40594> всех с наступившим НГ)
<sharikoff> угу
<Guest40594> народ спасите мой убунту и мои глаза
<sharikoff> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<ubuntu-user3d> Сейчас. Я отходил...
<ubuntu-user3d> http://pastebin.com/gvx3qwXY
<ubuntu-user3d> edgbla
<ubuntu-user3d> А то я выкладывал Xorg.0.log
<edgbla> ubuntu-user3d: не вижу ни одной ошибки кроме падения флешплеера.
<ubuntu-user3d> Да я щас могу попытаться терминал вызвать и пипец будет.
<edgbla> ты дай именно тот корг.лог в котором есть ошибка, а не новый, в котором ты перегрузился.
<edgbla> ubuntu-user3d: Xorg.0.log.old
<ubuntu-user3d> Я не перегружался, я стер все Xorg.*.log и нажал Ctrl-alt-t и выпал в черный экран (терм0
<ubuntu-user3d> в терминал
<ubuntu-user3d> Щас
<ubuntu-user3d> его нету...
<Guest40594> Здравствуйте. У меня установлена Ubuntu 10.10. Видеокарта ATI Rage 128,монитор Videoseven N110, после установки разрешение выше 800*600 поднять не получается. Частота мерцания 60Гц. Как поменять на 1024*768@85 Гц? Файл под названием Xorg.conf не нашел.Нашёл за то в /home
<Guest40594> /user файлик типа "monitors.xml" поправил его, перелогинился получил ответ что данное разрешение не поддерживается и не было изменено
<edgbla> ubuntu-user3d: ну тогда у тебя нету ошибок и всё в лучшем виде))
<ubuntu-user3d> То где их посмотреть???
<edgbla> ну оно падает, ты в первой консоли видишь ошибку-то?
<ubuntu-user3d> щас подожди еще раз нажму - схожу в консоль. Как там копировать-выделять?
<edgbla> понятия не имею.
<AndreX> сфотать
<ubuntu-user3d> Прощайте... Через время перелогинюсь. (сфоткать - lame).
<sharikoff> Guest40594: man gtf
<sharikoff> http://prostopleer.com/tracks/3074240dMCE хорошая песня
<Ctacok> Привет, есть альтернатива gyazo.com под никсы?
<inkvizitor68sl> Ctacok, там кнопочка "скачать для Linux" незаметна :
<inkvizitor68sl> ?
<Guest40594> спасибо)
<Ctacok> ой =/
<Ctacok> спасибо
<inkvizitor68sl> ну точнее там не совсем скачать)
<inkvizitor68sl> но вполне себе работает
<Ctacok> блеать руби ставить)
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> моск выключен
<inkvizitor68sl> привет
<inkvizitor68sl> хД
<^DEMOSS^> не подскажешь, почему может не работать пхпмай админ ?
<^DEMOSS^> тока что на свежую систему все поставил
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что пробелом нажать забыл
<^DEMOSS^> nginx+amp заработало , только что настроил
<sharikoff> ^DEMOSS^:  ты запятую пропустил
<^DEMOSS^> пишу localhost/phpmyadmin  -не хочет
<sharikoff> там в конфиге последним символом должна запятая быть
<^DEMOSS^> может его reinstall ?
<sharikoff> да не
<sharikoff> перегрузись лучше
<sharikoff> 3 раза
<^DEMOSS^> я серьезно спрашиваю
<sharikoff> фигово спрашиваешь
<sharikoff> логов нет
<sharikoff> ошибок нет
<sharikoff> ничего нет
<^DEMOSS^> и между прочим я был прав - я поставил с нуля систему и  с первого раза все идеально настроилось без гемора
<sharikoff> а третий глаз у меня еще не открылся
<sharikoff> для телепатии
<sharikoff> грамотно задавай вопросы
<sharikoff> получишь нормальные ответы
 * alexandr налил водки sharikoffу и его компу
<^DEMOSS^> хммм... реально не работает и реинсталл не помог
<alexandr> ура наконец то получилось!!!
<sharikoff> alexandr: займись чем нть полезным
<sharikoff> книжку почитай
<sharikoff> не насилуй клаву
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl,  после установки связки nginx+amp нужно менять что то в конфигурации пхпмайадмин ,
<inkvizitor68sl> по доменам он сам работать будет
<^DEMOSS^> набираю test.ru/phpmyadmin -404 ошибка
<alexandr> :(
<^DEMOSS^> пробовал 8181 порт писать - непомогло
<alexandr> sharikoff помнишь я те говорил про девушку вчера?
<alexandr> она наконец то вышла в биос и уже ставит линь!!!!
<inkvizitor68sl> знач он вообще не работает
<^DEMOSS^> черд 8(
<^DEMOSS^> а ты когда связку делаешь - в конфигурации его ничего не праввишь ?
<alexandr> а какую мне книжку почитатть sharikoff?
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl где у него логи хранятся .
<sharikoff> про школоту
<inkvizitor68sl> там, где ты написал
<^DEMOSS^> там нету
<^DEMOSS^> usr/share/phpmyadmin тоже нету
<ubuntu-user3d> Щас экран сфоткал
<ubuntu-user3d> заипался я искать как скопировать с терминала
<^DEMOSS^> ubuntu-user3d пкм - копировать
<ubuntu-user3d> БЕЗ ИКСОВ
<ubuntu-user3d> в консоли
<sharikoff> @voice ubuntu-user3d без матов
<sharikoff> @voice ubuntu-user3d
<^DEMOSS^> эммм
<^DEMOSS^> а в конфиге апача должно быть упоминание о пхпмай админе ?
<^DEMOSS^> у меня там ничего нет
<sharikoff> пиши с красной стоки
<sharikoff> пэхапеадмин; start;
<sharikoff> =))
<alexandr> ns INFO ubuntu-ru
 * AndreX чют глаза не сломал )
<^DEMOSS^> очень смешно
<alexandr> шарикофф какой сегодня добрый :)
<^DEMOSS^> и не говори
<alexandr> что это сегодня с ним такое?
<^DEMOSS^> прокси ему даешь, булку наготово с русиком положили.. а ему человеку сложно подсказать, можжет в конфах чего не так, или как найти трабл
<alexandr> шарикофф а ти с какого города?
<alexandr> я вот с Воткинска
<inkvizitor68sl> демоны, спаааать хачууу
<alexandr> ак иди спи inkvizitor68sl
 * inkvizitor68sl хмуро покосился на демосса
<inkvizitor68sl> обхяснять ему али неь
<ubuntu-user3d> Вот ссылка на фотку. Нажал ctrl-alt-t (вызов gnome-terminal) и пипец, нема иксов только черный экран с буквами (segmentation fault!?)
<alexandr> объясняй
<ubuntu-user3d> http://b.imagehost.org/view/0430/643
<ubuntu-user3d> Посмотрите плз
<alexandr> http://b.imagehost.org/view/0430/643 это чья консоль?
<alexandr> http://vkontakte.ru/id48552460 я в вконтакте
<inkvizitor68sl> alexandr, ник зарегать в лом?
<inkvizitor68sl> inkvizitor68sl.vk.com :P
<alexandr> а как?
<alexandr> inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> в настройках глянь
<alexandr> в каких?
<ubuntu-user3d> моя
<ubuntu-user3d> моя консоль
<alexandr> точно народ как ник зарегать на канале этом?
<inkvizitor68sl> alexandr, http://vkontakte.ru/settings.php
<alexandr> а понятно
<Ctacok> ctacok.vkontakte.ru/
<Ctacok> Раз на то пошло :P
<inkvizitor68sl> usus
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<ubuntu-user3d> Можете глянуть логи? http://b.imagehost.org/view/0430/643
<ubuntu-user3d> Что это???
<ubuntu-user3d> Я нажимаю ctrl-alt-t и иксы падают. Логи нужны какието?
<Aceler> Юристы есть?
<Zigler> ubuntu-user3d:  а зачем ты их нажимаешь?:-D
<inkvizitor68sl> да перестань ты их уже нажимать
<XuMuK> ку
<ubuntu-user3d> хочу я вызвать терминал
<ubuntu-user3d> gnome-terminal
<|edgbla|> ubuntu-user3d: я ж тебе сказалдавай лог.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну так... alt-f2 )
<ubuntu-user3d> Какой лог???
<|edgbla|> ubuntu-user3d: ты ж видишь он тебе пишет имя файла лога, а ты даёшь какую-то хрень.
<|edgbla|> разуй глазёнки, у тебя на фотке.
 * skai че дееется то...ой че деется
<ubuntu-user3d> Там ничо нет
<ubuntu-user3d> Я уже кидал его щас...
<|edgbla|> не может такого быть
<skai> ubuntu-user3d: ты изучал французский или немецкий в школе?
<Ctacok> Как создать файл в линуксе через кат?
<Ctacok> Делал, методом тыка по клаве
<Ctacok> а определённо незнаю
<|edgbla|> Ctacok: надо touch))
<skai> Ctacok: echo "бла бла бла" > file
<Ctacok> сенке
<Ctacok> тач то нах. зачем?
<winedrop> люди кто-то на 10.10 сидит?
<inkvizitor68sl> собственно touch то и создаёт пустой файл
<inkvizitor68sl> winedrop, йа
<Ctacok> я
<vadimkiselev> winedrop: я
<Ctacok> тач?!
<winedrop> при запуске системмы выдает ошиюку фатал эрор и все такое?
<skai> winedrop: а я на табуретке
<Ctacok> омг
<Ctacok> реал тач создаёт файл
<Zigler> winedrop: сидел..слез день назад..не понравилься))
<skai> winedrop: а ты сделай антиошибкины действия и все такое
<skai> !q | winedrop
<ubuntuhelp> winedrop: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<inkvizitor68sl> winedrop, а при чём здесь 10 10 ?
<winedrop> та и я слез на 10.04
<inkvizitor68sl> и какой именно fatal error ?
<winedrop> там пишет что какой-то модуль ядра не хотит
<Ctacok> Чё у вас маны нету? Давай сферетические сеансы экстросенсорики устроим
<winedrop> на 5 машинах пробовал - одно и тоже
<sharikoff> на 6 заведется стопудово
<inkvizitor68sl> значит как-то ты починишь.
<skai> winedrop: а ты сделай так: sudo добавить какой то модуль ядра
<winedrop> хм. мысль.. сенкс))
<Ctacok> execl("/bin/sh", "/bin/sh", NULL);
<Ctacok> o_O
<skai> Ctacok: ты че делаешь, демон?
<Ctacok>         printf("[*] Got root!\n");
<Ctacok>         execl("/bin/sh", "/bin/sh", NULL);
<Ctacok> ^_^
<Zigler> у меня такое впечатление что 10.10 несколько недопиленная система
<sharikoff> маладетс
<Nebulosa> Zigler: ok
<skai> sharikoff: обьясни мне, что стасок делает?
<sharikoff> skai: чо б такого полезного сделать...
<winedrop> я посидел  на 10.10 дня три.. вернулся на 10.04
<Ctacok> id
<Ctacok> uid=1000(stanislav) gid=1000(stanislav) groups=1000(stanislav),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),111(lpadmin),119(admin),122(sambashare)
<winedrop> начались траблы с нетом
<Ctacok> $ ./exploit
<Ctacok> # id
<Ctacok> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<Ctacok> понятненько?)
<sharikoff> Ctacok: арчи последние не пропатчены на глибц
 * sharikoff уже 2 шелла имеет..
<sharikoff> хотя они мне и нафик не нужны..
<sharikoff> но сам факт
<Ctacok> я в $ превращал их
<Ctacok> один пр5 шелл превращался в 200-300 у.е.
<sharikoff> чо то дороговато
<Ctacok> я сам хекал, делал доры
<skai> sharikoff: настрой серверок для distcc
<Ctacok> под членостоялки
<Ctacok> вообщем карму загадил себе жирно %)
<amigo> где специалисты по gdm? он на системный font-config ложет. что ему прописать?
<skai> amigo: положи на него
<amigo> не по феншую %)
<Ctacok> блять
<amigo> Ctacok: не ругайся
<Ctacok> ёбанный flash, ложит гном на лопатки))
<Ctacok> извеняюсь
<sharikoff> @voice Ctacok
<Ctacok> @unvoice Ctacok
<Ctacok> блин :(
<Ctacok> а знаешь кому дают войсы?)
<Ctacok> Либо бабам, либо геям
<barabashka> Привет, Есть LIveUSB Lubuntu на обычном компьютере работает , а вот на macbook незапускается , жму option клавишу не видит флеш. Что не так?
<sharikoff> угу..
<amigo> что-то и гугл тихо молчит об этом
<skai> @kban Ctacok 86400 ну так определись с самоопределением
 * skai дзен
<sharikoff> barabashka:  не порть хорошую весчь
<skai> barabashka: вово.не порть лубунту всякими маками
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> там не биос а efi
<barabashka> sharikoff: дык я ее наполовину и так испортил посавив на нее винду =))
<barabashka> мне нужно просто время от времени грузить лив дистрибутив )
<skai> barabashka: окстись!
 * skai господи дай мне силы не высказать все, что я думаю о таких людях
<sharikoff> barabashka: парурельс поставь
<sharikoff> или варю фьюжн
<ubuntu-user3d> Вот лог сохраненный из консоли
<sharikoff> или накрайняк виртуалбокс
<barabashka> skai: использую мак , винда для 2х программ по учебе, виртуалка стояла но сломалась =(
 * SergeyIT наконец заработал инет )
<SergeyIT> день!
<skai> SergeyIT: вечер
<sharikoff> barabashka: http://itmages.ru/image/view/99840/4b4937d7
<barabashka> но дело в том что нужна Lubuntu Live USB ...
<barabashka> может записать нужно как то правельно под мковский загрузчик ?
<AndreX> SergeyIT: ку
<sharikoff> barabashka: бери пример с папки++
<SergeyIT> AndreX, здорово
<sharikoff> ))
<Yandzee> Привет всем!
<barabashka> >  бери пример с папки++
<barabashka> тоесть ?
<sharikoff> ставь в иртуалке чо хошь
<barabashka> sharikoff: а ну это да .. но пока нужно другое живая усбишка )
<sharikoff> barabashka: обьясни зачем
<sharikoff> и в чем разница от нормально установленной
<voland2807> Всем приветиК! С НАСТУПИВШИМ!!!!
<voland2807> и в догонку небольшой вопросик по squid
<sharikoff> ура!!!
<skai> voland2807: эстоооонетс?
<sharikoff> skai: с новым годом!!!
 * skai убейте его кто нибудь
<barabashka> sharikoff: просто уже есть она на флешки и используется иногда , грузится быстро , не требовательна , удобно , переносить можно, на любом компе можно запустить
<sharikoff> voland2807: с новым годом!!!!!
<Yandzee> о какой OС идет речь?
<sharikoff> barabashka: поставь себе на виртуалку нормальную а с виртуалки сделай флешку
<sharikoff> и носи с собой для других компов
<voland2807> делаю шлюз, в iptables на squid заворачиваю порты 80 и 8080, а как быть с остальными? они все будут через NAT в обход прокси (прозрачный)
<sharikoff> да
<SergeyIT> а лучше большая флешка ввиде нетбука ;)
<barabashka> sharikoff:  да у меня в универе у всех маки =))) вот и хотелось бы таскать с  собой любунту когда комп свой не беру ..... все что ты говоришь верно  я так делаю и использую
<voland2807> как завернуть всё на squid и уже там пропускать нужное?
<sharikoff> barabashka: незаведется.. бери лайв сд
<voland2807> или я не с той стороны? просто впервые делаю
<sharikoff> я те как хирург хирургу
<sharikoff> voland2807: с той
<sharikoff> все верно
<sharikoff> веб через прокси остальное через нат
<voland2807> т.е. не нужно все заворачивать на прокси???
<sharikoff> нет
<voland2807> так немного не все проконтролирую
<sharikoff> только 80
<sharikoff> и всем
<sharikoff> надо правило грамотно накатать
<sharikoff> стоб шибко умных небыло
<sharikoff> *чтоб
<voland2807> правило в iptables?
<sharikoff> да
<dima> привет всем
<voland2807> понял ... буду рыть дальше
<sharikoff> сквид должен быть прозрачным
<voland2807> спасибо!
<sharikoff> немазашо
<voland2807> ой, ещё
<voland2807> :)
<voland2807> как сделать автодозвон при разрыве связи (ubuntu server)
<winedrop> адсл?
<voland2807> ага
<sharikoff> в настройках клиента есть
<winedrop> и в настройках модема есть
<winedrop> если роутом
<voland2807> бриджем
<voland2807> роутером слетает
<voland2807> часто
<sharikoff> в клиенте копай
<winedrop> линию проверь
<voland2807> но тоже варинт
<dima> можете подсказать модуль iwlagn можно принудительно запустить под карту intel которая по ven и dev перепрошита в бродком
<winedrop> не ого ультра часом??
<sharikoff> keepalive или как то так
<voland2807> ого
<winedrop> сочествую))  вчера пилил свою сеть
<alexandr> люди а как джабером контакты искать?
<sharikoff> сажаешь его на веревочку
<Alagos> Всем привет. Кто работает с html+css и большим количеством контента, какими редакторами позьзуетесь?
<sharikoff> и даешь команду
<sharikoff> искать!
<GeLic> alexandr: биосом, если ты конечно знаешь как его открыть))
<wintyx> отвёрткой)
<Alagos> alexandr: Включаешь протокол джабера в своем клиенте и используешь стандартный поиск контактов
<alexandr> всё
<GeLic>  alexandr: ну как помог девушке ?
<XuMuK> чо, открыл биос? о_О
<alexandr> да
<XuMuK> молодчег
<alexandr> ак она сама открыла
<wintyx> он с биоса сидит?
<XuMuK> походц
<XuMuK> у*
<GeLic> XuMuK: врятли , он вчера и биос открыть  не мог
<XuMuK> я помню
<dima> НАРОД ВЫ МЕНЯ ВИДИТЕ
<winedrop> не
<wintyx> неа
<winedrop> тока твои посты
<wintyx> ток читаем
<XuMuK> с войсом будем видеть лучше
<Yandzee> у кого нибудь есть iso образ chromium os?
<GeLic> dima:  да, но если честно то не очень, поправь резкость
<sharikoff> кто здесь?
 * skai кто я?где все эти люди?
<dima> поправил так лучше
<sharikoff> dima: крути в другую сторону
<sharikoff> полоски какие то
<dima> а так
<sharikoff> получше
<GeLic> dima: а *** ****ь ?
<Alagos> Всем привет. Кто работает с html+css и большим количеством контента, какими редакторами позьзуетесь?
<alexandr> привет и тебе
<sharikoff> dima: мы не знаем ответ на твой вопрос. 1-0 в пользу телезрителей
<winedrop> попробуй нано в теринале))
<amigo> роснано в терминале gnome
<dima> жалка
<Alagos> нано отличный редактор. Но мне было бы интересно поклацать что то, у чего был бы предпросмотр кода и возможность забиндить клавиши на обжим какими то тегами
<vadimkiselev> Alagos: php на хостинге есть?
<Alagos> Как в дрим вивере. ctrl+shift+p - обжать выделенное в <p></p> тег
<Alagos> vadimkiselev: да
<sharikoff> Alagos: mcedit вроде ба умет
<vadimkiselev> Alagos: Почему какой-нибудь CMS не пользуешься?
<dima> а как отколибровать тачскрин ваком кто ни буть знает
<Alagos> sharikoff: сейчас проверю
<Alagos> sharikoff: пасиб
<sharikoff> !fail | dima
<ubuntuhelp> dima: мы не знаем ответ на твой вопрос. 1-0 в пользу телезрителей
<skai> sharikoff: еперный театр, чтож ты с димой то так?:))
<sharikoff> =))
<Alagos> vadimkiselev: Ты имеешь ввиду использовать встроенный TiniMCE из той же joomla?
<GeLic> ахаха
<total> всем привет, кто знает почему при вводе команды telnet 127.0.0.1 25 выводится только это Trying 127.0.0.1...
<total> Connected to 127.0.0.1.
<total> Escape character is '^]'. а дальше не идет
<sharikoff> total: потому что порт не слушается
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> слушается
<sharikoff> баннер не выдает
<vadimkiselev> Alagos: я имею ввиду что легче с большим кол-вом контента работать, используя CMS
<sharikoff> покажи ss -ta
<Alagos> vadimkiselev: Так есть CMS и есть задача - обжать большое количество контента в нужные теги.
 * sharikoff пьет пиво и курит трубку с ароматным табачком
<sharikoff> mcedit умеет макросы точно
<total> http://paste.pro/376959
<sharikoff> total: ну все гут у тебя
<sharikoff> smtp слушает порт
<vadimkiselev> Alagos: весь контент каждой страницы или какие-то отдельные куски?
<Alagos> sharikoff: а он в репах есть? что то не вижу его...
<sharikoff> Alagos: входит в mc
<sharikoff> =)
<total> почему тогда на этом мест останавливается? уже минут 10 хотя команда не завершается
<Alagos> vadimkiselev: Есть 50 страниц А4 контента. Который нужно красиво обжать тегами и прописать стили. После этого раскидать по заготовленным местам по сайту
<Alagos> sharikoff: а как его запустить-то?))
<sharikoff> total: а чо ты ожидал? блекджека и девочек?
<Alagos> ьс
<vadimkiselev> Alagos: добавить эти теги в шаблон CMS
<sharikoff> Alagos:  aptitude install mc
<total> нет завершения команды с норм выводом
<Alagos> sharikoff: или ты имеешь в виду редактирование по нажатию ф4,
<Alagos> ?
<sharikoff> total: а какое ты ждешь завершение?
<sharikoff> Alagos: mcedit  index.html
<sharikoff> total:  ctrl+]
<sharikoff> потом quit
<sharikoff> вот те и завершение
<sharikoff> =)
<total> спс
<sharikoff> man telnet
<Alagos> sharikoff: Жииииииииирно!!! Спасибо!!!
<Alagos> sharikoff:
<sharikoff> немазашо
<Alagos> sharikoff: А теперь скажи как удобно клавиши там забиндить?)
<Nebulosa> кто в машинариум играет?
<sharikoff> Alagos: он еще и фтп умеет
<Nebulosa> там вообще реально ключиком пройти чтоб книжка открылась с подсказкой?
<skai> Nebulosa: интеллектуально развитые высококультурные люди играют
<sharikoff> Alagos: я не биндил но точно знаю что умеет
<sharikoff> Nebulosa: да
<skai> Nebulosa: реально
<skai> Nebulosa: он же еще стрелять умеет
<total> я тут просто по статье почту настраиваю, http://paste.pro/376975
<sharikoff> я проходил фотал потом смарел и играл
<sharikoff> total: угу молодец
<skai> sharikoff: даж я догадался делат ьскриншот:)а ты фотал?:))
<Nebulosa> skai: блин, точно
<Alagos> sharikoff: по фтп - это ты имеешь ввиду редактирование хтмл-фалов? А подсветку синтаксиса можно как то включить? Раз уж ты шаришь? Что бы я долго сам не ковырялся))
<sharikoff> skai: =)) а как смареть этот скриншот если игра на весь экран
<total> так чо мне делать то
<amigo> skai: нашел http://fetzig.org/2010/05/30/setting-font-settings-for-gdm/
<skai> sharikoff: а не вариант было не пускать на весь экран?
<skai> amigo: а мне нафига?
<amigo> на будущее
<sharikoff> Alagos: там вроде встроена
<sharikoff> но она настраивается
<sharikoff> поищи в гугле
<sharikoff> я тока конфиги правлю мне без надобности
<sharikoff> подсветка разных языков есть
<skai> Nebulosa: но книжка не тру:)
<sharikoff> а фтп =фтп клиент
<skai> Nebulosa: мне она один раз понадобилась:)когда я не знал, какое время набрать на часах, чтобы открыть пистолет
<sharikoff> skai: врун
<sharikoff> =))
<Nebulosa> skai: тогда вопрос, там в игре надо папиросу скурить, водороски взял, бумагу взял, а их вместе не могу скрутить :(
<Nebulosa> чо надо то ему..
<skai> sharikoff: честно:)
<Alagos> sharikoff: как ты угадал что меня прет терминал? Ты знал! Спасибо большое. А то я уже и композер пересмотрел и кватуплюс и все не то. У меня начальник вообще тупо сам переписал гедит и там вставил диндинг систаксиса и
<Alagos> автоподстановку ))
<skai> Nebulosa: высуши:)ты че мокрую папироску будешь крутить*?
<Nebulosa> skai: и ты снова прав
<skai> Nebulosa: дык:)ты braid попробуй пройди:)
<sharikoff> Alagos: я все время через ssh.. дома не страдаю. а серваки далеко. вот пришлось научиться
<total> помогите мне кто нить что делать, должно быть примерно это  http://paste.pro/376975 , а получается только это http://paste.pro/376982
<sharikoff> total: с сетями в настроке чо то напутал
<sharikoff> смари maillog
<sharikoff> tail -f /var/log/mail.log
<sharikoff> или как там у вас
<skai> sharikoff: нафиг тейл?есть же less
<sharikoff> total: попробуй цапанутьсa gui клиентом
<total> rf
<sharikoff> skai: надо смареть последнее что выдал
<total> как?
<sharikoff> а не файл построчно
<skai> sharikoff: ааа.ну тогда да.
<sharikoff> total: почтовым клиентом
<sharikoff> еволюшеном
<skai> sharikoff: я просто не слежу за беседой
<sharikoff> или тандербирдом
<sharikoff> или чем те нравится
<sharikoff> оперой
<sharikoff> чем хочешь
<total> http://paste.pro/377002
<sharikoff> и смари логи
<sharikoff> total: фигово все
<sharikoff> че то неправильно
<sharikoff>  total показывай те логи что при соединении
<total> привется начинать все заново
<sharikoff> необязательно
<Yandzee> Че то фуфлецовая какая то chrome os
<sharikoff> можно все исправить
<sharikoff> Yandzee: а чо ты ожидал там?
<Yandzee> быстродействие
<sharikoff> все в инете
<total> total показывай те логи что при соединении, это какие
<sharikoff> скоро все такие оси будут
<total> ?
<alexandr> всё шарикофф Настя установила убунту! ;)
<sharikoff> total: это текущие
<sharikoff> alexandr: мне пофиг
<alexandr> теперь помогаю ей мегафон модемус настроить
<alexandr> прикинь по телефону
<total> как назвываются ?
<sharikoff> total: когда соединение от клиента идет тогда и смари логи
<sharikoff> майл лог
<sharikoff> ферштейн?
<total> какой лог, чет не могу я понять
<sharikoff> у тя смтп значит нужно письма -отправлять
<sharikoff> total: mail.log
<total> спс
<sharikoff> total: я тя конечно люблю и уважаю за твое упрямство и оптимизм
<sharikoff> но ты ингда такой трудный шо ппц
<total> извените плиз!
<Alagos> Он как песня группы тотал - там где бьет по глазам адреналин))
<sharikoff> total: да ненадо извиняться.. просто 90% ответов на твои вопросы есть в гугле.. и убунту тут не причем. линукс есть линукс
<sharikoff> даже если это -убунту
<total> да я знаю
<sharikoff> total: если чо то специфичеси трудное и пошли 3тьи сутки то милости просим
<sharikoff> 3 сутки думанья
<sharikoff> =))
 * skai думает написать новое правило. чтото вроде: total'у никто не должен отвечать кроме sharikoff'а. это его крест и ему это нести
<sharikoff> =))
<alek_aab> ñ íàñòóïèâøèì!!!!
<ubuntuhelp> alek_aab! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
 * sharikoff начинал када линуксоидов было .. раз.. а два уже небыло.. и ниче . выжил
<total> чет там smtpd -
<total> fatal и путь
<sharikoff> ну настройки смари
<sharikoff> конфиг файлы
<skai> sharikoff: ми начинал, когда интернета не было и о других линуксоидах не слышал:)и ниче:)выжил
<Alagos> Выслуга лет - час - за трое суток))
<sharikoff> чо то проглядел
<total> а master - warning process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 5249 exit status 1
<total> и /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
<sharikoff> total: я ж сказал
<sharikoff> конфиги не бьют
<sharikoff> это из за этого
<total> если переконфигурировать sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix исправится?
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> конфиги правят руками
<sharikoff> и думают
<sharikoff> а не копипастят
<alexandr> парни подскажите прогу как она называется,вот например отсканировал я документ,мне надо на нём написать что нить.Обычный опен офис не помогает
<sharikoff> фломастер
<Alagos> alexandr: тот же встроенный редактор фото, shotwell, gimp
<alexandr> шарикофф хвать прикалываться
<winedrop> инскейп
<alexandr> точно спасибки Alagos
<Alagos> ;)
<winedrop> типа корела но пол линь
<total> какой конфиг править?
<sharikoff> main.cf
<alexandr> инскейп можно через терминал ставить?
<sharikoff> как обычно
<winedrop> можно
<dima> а тут кто ни буть ответит на  вопрос можно ли модуль загрузить под определеную карту
<winedrop> штлысфзу
<winedrop> inkscape
<sharikoff> !fail | dima
<ubuntuhelp> dima: мы не знаем ответ на твой вопрос. 1-0 в пользу телезрителей
<Alagos> гыыыы
<Alagos> А счет ведется?)
<dima> дык уже 3 0
<Alagos> ))))
<sharikoff> dima: а что те мешает попробовать?
<alexandr> winedrop а как инскейп по англ писать?
<winedrop> inkscape
<dima> пробую не получается
<sharikoff> dima:  insmod modprobe
<dima> знаний мало
<Alagos> alexandr: sudo apt-get install inkscape
<dima> а поподробнее
<alexandr> ясно
<sharikoff> !insmod
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='insmod'
<sharikoff> dima: ^^
<sharikoff> !modprobe
<ubuntuhelp> Modprobe - программа для загрузки модулей ядра
<sharikoff> оо
<sharikoff> круто
<Alagos> А бот сам учится вытягивать нужные статьи из вики или в него добавляют какие то базы?
<sharikoff> Alagos: он живой..
<sharikoff> я с ним справится немогу
<Alagos> sharikoff: You makes man? -No. Woman... Woman... )
<sharikoff> откликается только skaiю
<Alagos> Скай - свой среди кабаргов, кагбэ?
<sharikoff> он повелитель ботов
<Alagos> Бгг)
<sharikoff> заклинатель
<skai> sharikoff: чке у вас тут такое?
<sharikoff> skai: я тя рекламирую
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Мужики, где в гноме отключается блокировка экрана, а то меня достало пассворд вводить какждый раз как на пару минут от экрана отвернёшься.
<sharikoff> заметь-бесплатно
<skai> sharikoff: почем продаешь?
<sharikoff> skai: нипочем не продам
<Alagos> блин... мц реально шикарен. sharikoff я так счастлив что ты мне показал этот редактор!
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> Alagos: давай я те в приват адресок черкну куда пиво слать
<sharikoff> =)
<sid_old> q all
<Alagos> Ivan_the_Terribl: система-администрор-экран_входа_в_систему
<sid_old> sharikoff: чего за редактор -то
<jham> ми?
<sharikoff> jham: скорее ре или фа
<sharikoff> имхо
<jham> это так редактор называется?
<Alagos> sharikoff: Жил бы ты в моем бобруйске - я бы не поленился прислать)
<GeLic> Ivan_the_Terribl: система - параметры - хранители экрана
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Мерси.
<sharikoff> sid_old: редактор наноимпульсов мозга
<skai> sid_old: он так и называется.мозгокреатор.сокраженно mc
<sid_old> вот нет бы просто ответить, стока хрени надо перед этим напечатать
<Alagos> блин... а я думал сначала про хранителя, а потом чего то показалось что он не хочет пасс вводить при входе в систему... Затупил... Это все ангина
<sid_old> тока зашел, интересно просто стало
<Alagos> mc!
<sharikoff> sid_old: сорри.. пиво понимаешь..
<alexandr> winedrop а как вызвать прогу эту?
<total> на что жалуется не могу понять  line 5: missing '=' after attribute name: "CONCAT(SUBSTRING_INDEX(email,'@',-1),'/',SUBSTRING_INDEX(email,'@',1),'/') FROM users"
<alexandr> нискейп то?
<sid_old> это же не редактор
<skai> sid_old: если ыт понимаешь пиво - тебе больше не наливать
<winedrop> в графике
<winedrop> приложени-графика
<skai> sid_old: а mcedit тебе чем не нравится?
<sid_old> это файловый менеджер
<sharikoff> alexandr: нарисуй пентаграмму и зажги 5 черных свечей
<GeLic> Alagos:  я тоже хотел сказать с начало биос , но потом подумал хоть раз то можно ответить нормально
<skai> sharikoff: это к тебе total пришел:)
<sid_old> мля я тока спросил, чего мне не нравится не говорил
<alexandr> а всё насел
<sharikoff> total: в гугл
<total> спс
<sharikoff> немазашо
<skai> sharikoff: не в гугл.а к учителю английского языка.бить морду за то, что плохо учил
<GeLic> я вам больше скажу моим учителем английского был гугл
<total> skai, если ты меня хочеш отправить к учителю англий языка, то я его ещё учу
<Alagos> GeLic: бывает и такое))
<winedrop> я нимецкий учил... терминал пе хочет со мной общаться..
<sid_old> а, я канал перепутал думал на арче, тогда понятно редактор - миднайт гыыыыыыы
<Alagos> Я на немецком пару слов знаю
<Alagos> Ключевых)
<sid_old> или как вчера здеся же- дайте конфиг мпд я на сонату позырить хочу)))))))))))
<winedrop> видимо терминал их тоже знает и жестоко банит мои попытки
<GeLic> Alagos: я только одно фарен
<Alagos> У меня девушка его знает в совершенстве, потому первое что я выучил на немецком после произношения букв было Ich libe Dich или как то так)
<winedrop> не знаю какую тыт там дичь любишь))
<sharikoff> total: там написано что ты пропустил =
<sid_old> Alagos: emelfm2 попробуй, как раз гуевый для вас убунтоводов
<GeLic> Alagos: неправильно , Ich liebe Dich
<Alagos> sid_old: щас гляну что оно с себя представляет. А ты на канале убунту не убунтовод ни разу?)
<sid_old> не ни разу
<Alagos> GeLic: бывает. Я помню произношения, а написания забыл)
<sid_old> но тут весело бывает))
<winedrop> а еще эту фразу на разных языках можно выучить если слушать челентано..
<sharikoff> sid_old: http://paste.pro/377207
<sharikoff> на
<sharikoff> мне не жалко
<sharikoff> =)
<GeLic> winedrop: а ещё много чего можно выучить, если попытаться учить
<sharikoff> GeLic: стишок например
<sharikoff> я поэт зовусь незнайка от меня вам балалайка
 * sharikoff потыкал палочкой skai
<winedrop> ага... вот пытаюсь заставит фьючекам разговаривать внятно.. а он. собака нехотит.. но это не для убунту.ру вопрос)
<sid_old> sharikoff: мне не надо, я написал что здеся на канале говорили, я обычно сам разбираюсь если надо))
<sharikoff> sid_old: ну емае.. ты же арчевод. неси это имя с гордостью
<sharikoff> =)
<sid_old> sharikoff: мне mocp за глаза
<GeLic> sharikoff: Арчебальд Арчеводов вот это имечко
<sid_old> sharikoff: напиши /me пьяный есчо
<dantedm>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help
<sharikoff> GeLic: арчибальд арчеводович поседко
<sharikoff> защитник больных и убогих
<sharikoff> гроза каналов фринода
<GeLic> разрешите представиться?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> валяй
<sharikoff> =)
<CrashBoom> re2all
<sharikoff> превед
<Sexy_Babe> Ржачь)
<dantedm> посоветуйте плз чего-нибудь для gmail и indicator-applett
<Alagos> docky
<sid_old> sharikoff: ты мля здеся самый умный советуй давай
<sharikoff> sid_old: нимагу..
<sharikoff> нимагу я работать за гугл
<dantedm> вай?
<sid_old> ))
<GeLic> советуем здесь не мляякать
<sharikoff> сил моих больше нету
<sid_old> GeLic: каникулы есчо долго?
<GeLic> sid_old:  до 10го
<sharikoff> GeLic: а вам абонемент дают на все каникулы в кино?
<sid_old> а чего во множественном числе советуем?
<GeLic> sid_old: мне на каникулы только бутылку шампанского дали и 13ю
<sharikoff> GeLic: ты военный?
<sid_old> ))
<GeLic> sharikoff: с чего взял?
 * sharikoff услышал знакомое слово 13 зарплата
<sid_old> ладно весело с вами
<GeLic> sharikoff: да нет в конторе работаю
<sid_old> позже зайду
 * sharikoff знает что это синоним слова счастье
<Dr_Cat> Кто-то может подсказать норм торрент?
<dantedm> *удивлен что такое 13 зарплата?
<Dr_Cat> Не трансмиссион
<sharikoff> Dr_Cat: rtorrent
<Dr_Cat> Ок, ща опробую..
<GeLic> dantedm: в Европе ещё и 14 есть
<dantedm> deluge
<dantedm> GeLic: это как?
 * sharikoff хочет в европу но он невыездной ибо знает военную тайну 
<GeLic> dantedm: ну это вот так , под конец года дают вместе с 12й (декабрьской) зарплатой ещё одну 13ю
<GeLic> dantedm: а кому то и 14ю
<dantedm> 13 это типа все премии?
<dantedm> или что-то еще
<dantedm> ?
<sharikoff> это зарплата
<GeLic> dantedm: нет премия это премия , а это зарплата
<sharikoff> которая в 2 раза примерно больше основной
<dantedm> это простите как? годы в РЖД мне покоя не дают когда народ говорит о 13
<GeLic> а ещё нам дали квартальную и годовую премии
<winedrop> слу, гелик... раз тыт такой багаты поделись
<GeLic> ну и бутылку шампанского
<sharikoff> dantedm: http://nsk.erabota.ru/info/consult/283/
<GeLic>  winedrop: гыы поздно вы товарищ я уже спустил
<alexandr> когда зарплата?
<winedrop> та и я спустил..
<winedrop> через месяца 2
<GeLic>  winedrop: правда бутылка осталась
<GeLic> winedrop:  почему через 2
<winedrop> и меня ящик остался бутылок.. но пустых
<sharikoff> GeLic: потому что он не в теме
<sharikoff> =)
<GeLic> winedrop: через 6дней аванс
<winedrop> через 2 потому как обещали в районе нового года выплатить... учитывая как сдурживают слово - как раз к марту будет
<alexandr> а кто идёт на работу 9 января?
<GeLic> я думаю 6 дней на салатах протяну
<dantedm> вам хорошо( а мне зп не ранее 15 дадут(
<winedrop> народ как вы задаете обращение в чате? ни магу найти
<Black1980> Всем привет!!! С Новым Годом!!!
<dantedm> а пахать все прадники
<GeLic> alexandr: нормальным людям 10го
<alexandr> dantedm не переживай у мну такая же проблема :(
<winedrop> ага.. нормальным 10, а я уже сегодя на работе.. откууда и пишу
<alexandr> нормальным людям так то 11 на работу GeLic
<dantedm> alexandr: тоже в смену работаешь?
<alexandr> dantedm нет я выхожу за двойную оплату
<alexandr> а так то 11 на работу
<GeLic> alexandr: мутант
<dantedm> ммм... везет
<alexandr> dantedm а ты где робишь?
<dantedm> ИрИВЦ РЖД
<dantedm> безопасником
<alexandr> а я фрезеровщиком на ОАО Воткинсккий завод
<sharikoff> вотку точишь?
<winedrop> фрезеруешь на чпу али как. колега?
<alexandr> река называется "Вотка"
<dantedm> гемморой в том что ты общашься со станками, а я с парой-тройкой тысяч юзверей
<alexandr> winedrop на ВМ127
<dantedm> ))
<winedrop> не знакома машинка.. я на токарно-фрезерном и фрезерном с чпу...
<winedrop> по мебелке
<HouZZZ> всем привет! с прошедшим праздником)
<alexandr> а я по железу всё
<alexandr> и тя тоже HouZZZ
<alexandr> ракеты,нефтянку газовикам всё делаю
<HouZZZ> не подскажите в чем проблема, пишу образ на флешку xubuntu 10.04, хочу на комп старый дома поставить, а загрузчик что-то не правильно прописывается...в общем с флешки не грузится
<dantedm> unebootin  используй
<TheThing> бывает, что некоторые флешки компы не видят почему-то
<TheThing> как загрузочные. иногда и с сидюками такое бывало.
<alexandr> HouZZZ www.ubuntu.ru там всё есть
<sharikoff> TheThing: точно
<sharikoff> столкнулся буквально позавчера
<sharikoff> artus: q
<HouZZZ> так я с этой флешки устанавливал не раз уже...а сейчас при загрузки с нее пишет, что нет загрузчика
<sharikoff> загрузчик в отпуске
<GeLic> а бывает что и некоторые компы не видят флешки при установке , у меня на старом так было
<sharikoff> до 10
<TheThing> :-D
<TheThing> загрузчик пьяный под елкой
<alexandr> нет загрузчик в лес пошёл
<HouZZZ> понятно) будем копать. мужики, подскажите дистриб. чтобы пошел на Celeron 800, 256 оперативы, видюха 64мб нвидиа
<sharikoff> HouZZZ: dsl
<sharikoff> куда хошь пойдет
<dantedm> HouZZZ: здесь смотри http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<sharikoff> хоть на целерон хоть на колыму
<dantedm> knoppix
<alexandr> HouZZZ кнопикс
<sharikoff> knoppix тяжел
<sharikoff> фуфло короче
<sharikoff> имхо
<HouZZZ> мне надо,чтобы был офис,инет,скайп)
<alexandr> понятно шарикоффич
<TheThing> puppy linux
<SergeyIT> HouZZZ, у меня на таком и 10.04 работала но памяти 512Мб
<HouZZZ>  SergeyIT:  так я xubuntu скачал. хотел ее попробовать,вроде не требовательная
<artus> HouZZZ: требовательная) бери лубунту )
<artus> sharikoff: q
<SergeyIT> HouZZZ, тормозить все равно будет с любым браузером
<winedrop> или под нетбук
<dantedm> HouZZZ: не-не-не только ну ксубунта, лучше puppyrus
<HouZZZ> dantedm: почему только не она?))
<TheThing> puppuyrus и есть puppy linux
<TheThing> грузится целиком в оперативу, хотя не так много и ржет ее
<dantedm> не надо с w3m ничего нетормозит)
<TheThing> *жрет
<SergeyIT> HouZZZ, а тебе для чего этот комп?
<GeLic> PuppyRus, Puppy, Dawn Small Linux, TinyMe ,Crux ,Deli Linux ,Thinstation,Tom’s Root Boot ,Tlylinux
<HouZZZ> этот комп стоит дома у родителей, который включается иногда для общения по скайпу, новости почитать и что-нибудь напечаать на принтере
<alexandr> HouZZZ ставь тогда на своё железо мак ос
<dantedm> HouZZZ: ксубунту хочет много, и пилить ее надо, так что о компактности и скорости речи быть не может
<SergeyIT> HouZZZ, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=30990.0;topicseen
<SergeyIT> HouZZZ, или винХР
<dantedm> alexandr: какой ты добрый)
<HouZZZ> хр стоит и так....
<SergeyIT> HouZZZ, так и оставь
<alexandr> а кстати народ асю подскажите мне на убунту кроме пиджина и кутима?
<TheThing> :-D
<TheThing> alexandr: кроме них ничего нормального нет
<SergeyIT> HouZZZ, антивирусник только наладь
<TheThing> на канале убунту винду советуют
<dantedm> alexandr: ну или qip под вайном)
<dantedm> вайн от пикасы пойдет
<alexandr> мя
<Dr_Cat> Насчёт торрента. Поставил Deluge, а есть что-то порезвей. Ато под виндой качаю с торрентов со скоростью 5-8мб\с, а тут отсилы 50кб\с
<skai> Dr_Cat: порты открыты?
<dantedm> не знаю, у меня нормально все
<dantedm> 3-4мб/с
<Dr_Cat> skai: спросил у пользователя, у которого 2-3 часа убунта стоит) Где и как их открыть?
<dantedm> на мегафон-модеме
<TheThing> Dr_Cat: думаю, дело не в клиенте
<Alagos> alexandr: kopete
<TheThing> Alagos: это под говнокде
<dantedm> Dr_Cat: ufw state посмотри
<Dr_Cat> TheThing: вот я тоже так думаю...
<Alagos> TheThing: ога. Но ему может понравится.
<TheThing> тянуть мега зависимостей?
<Dr_Cat> то что можно сделать?
<Alagos> И что? Это так сложно что ли? набрать sudo apt-get install kopete и подождать 2 минуты?
<dantedm> вы еще empathy посоветуйте)
<Alagos> А если не попрет сделает remove и auto-clean
<Dr_Cat> ну так сообщение не мне адресовалось..
<Alagos> Не вижу проблем
<Dr_Cat> ща копете стяну
<Alagos> )))
<TheThing> Alagos: это засирание системы говном
<Dr_Cat> а у меня Гном
<alexandr> скоро суда дфушка придёт :)
<dantedm> Dr_Cat: kopete -  для аськи итд
<dantedm> а не торент
<Alagos> TheThing: Ну так каждый хозяин только своей системе)
<Dr_Cat> пля...что мне тогда Alagos говорит))
<dantedm> )
<alexandr> копете - корете
<sharikoff> @voice Dr_Cat
<Alagos> Dr_Cat: я тебе говорю что делюга норм пашет, попробуй другой торрент ею качнуть или стандартным трансмишеном качни
<Dr_Cat> Стандарт транс вообще не качает чего-то никакой торрент...а делюга больше 60 пока не набирал скорость...
<TheThing> значит у тебя в системе косяк )
<Alagos> У тебя что то с инетом
<Alagos> Ога
<Dr_Cat> Alagos: с инетом всё хорошо, проблема именно с торрентом
<Dr_Cat> TheThing: а что можно посмотреть? Или исправить?
<TheThing> хз мне некогда думать я в игрушки играюсь )))
<alexandr> у мну делюга норма качает
<GeLic> Transmission нормально работает, а ты точно всё правильно настроил?
<Dr_Cat> а что там настраивать? Ограничений не стоит никаких
<TheThing> порт открыть надо на прием
<Dr_Cat> Дааа...=) А как?))
<GeLic> порт, узлы и т д
<TheThing> настроив iptables
<GeLic> "а что там настраивать?" поэтому и не работает
<Dr_Cat> Он даже сиды поключать не хочет...вообще никакой активности
<Alagos> У меня работает с коробки, потому не знаю как настраивать порты торрентам)
<Dr_Cat> 16:53:39) Download has unordered info dictionary.
<Dr_Cat>  
<Dr_Cat> это rtorrent такое выдаёт
<Dr_Cat> консольный торрент...что это может значить?
<GeLic> то что он консольный
<Dr_Cat> исчерпывающее обьяснение
<Dr_Cat> =)
<Alagos> Видимо он имел в виду что мол, то что он консольный не говорит что он будет работать без открытых портов там где дргие торренты загибаются
<Alagos> Запусти делюгу в терминале и посмотри что она тебе напишет
<Dr_Cat> ага, это яснее, а как их открыть? ПРосто в настройках торрентов стоят пункты использовать случайные порты, может надо какой-то 1 открыть?
<ceval> re
<artus> Dr_Cat: а ты их закрывал ?
<GeLic> Dr_Cat: с какого трекера качаешь?
<Alagos> Запусти в терминале и посмотри что там и как?
<artus> если нет то и открывать не надо
<ceval> Может кто подсказать о (переадресации) 301
<Dr_Cat> artus: нет, я только установил пару часиков назад Убунту)
<Dr_Cat> GeLic: ex.ua
<artus> Dr_Cat: дык тогда че ты паришся?
<GeLic> Dr_Cat: попробуй с http://rutracker.org
<Dr_Cat> нее, я с Украины, мне с ex.ua быстрее качать
<Dr_Cat> мне по Украине 100 мбит\с
<Alagos> тю
<artus> Dr_Cat: дык на ексе торенты корявые ) в плане отдачи)
<Alagos> так качни с torrents.net.ua что то
<GeLic> Dr_Cat: да ты просто попробуй
<Dr_Cat> GeLic: Ща качну что-то
<GeLic> там где сидеров больше
<Dr_Cat> artus: тоже верно..
<Alagos> ппц... ну нашел показатель скорости... ex.ua...
<Dr_Cat> Alagos: Не знаю, на винде качал всё подряд не ниже 5 мб\с
<TheThing> там через дырки все сочилось :-D
<Dr_Cat> Мде...или я ламер, или ex.ua не хочет дружить с убунтой)) с рутрекера 3.5мб\с и ростёт)
<Alagos> Еще раз тебе говорю что ex.ua не показатель
<Dr_Cat> Alagos: это так, ещё и в последние время у них сбои были с серверами
<artus> Dr_Cat: нольдей наше фсьо )
<Alagos> artus: ты тоже с Украины, что ли?
<artus> киефф )
<Dr_Cat> Опа=) Я тоже)
<Alagos> ыыыы
<GeLic> Dr_Cat: а крику то развёл, побывать надо
<Alagos> Я тоже)
<Alagos> Так не одей а торрентс нет юа наше все)
<Dr_Cat> GeLic: та ладно=) Просто привык на ex.ua всё тянуть, то и раскричался=)
<alexandr> кстати как найти какая щас скорость у меня в инете?
<Alagos> Dr_Cat: 4star.com.ua отсюда попробуй качнуть)
<TheThing> alexandr: 1) српосить у провайдера 2) покачать торрентов
<GeLic> alexandr: найти не как, можно измерить    http://speedtest.net/
<artus> а спидтест не ?
<TheThing> GeLic: это говно, а не измеритель
<TheThing> не
<GeLic> TheThing: нормальный
<TheThing> нормальный - это торренты
<TheThing> ты еще предложи пиписьками померяться для измерения уровня интеллекта
<skai> @voice TheThing
<TheThing> skai: обоснуй
<skai> TheThing: ведешь себя некультурно
<GeLic> TheThing: торенты не показатель
<TheThing> skai: это культурный аргумент без мата и пр.
<TheThing> GeLic: спидтест - тем более
<GeLic> TheThing: вернее не всегда
<TheThing> он показыват 50 мбит/c на 8 мбитном канале
<Alagos> А стандартные средства в системе для того то бы узнать какая скорость входяще\исходящего трафика какая?
<artus> ipref
<skai> TheThing: 2.2 Оскорблять кого-либо из участников канала или принижать его личные качества.
<Alagos> Не установлено такое)
<Alagos> А стандартных утилит нет?
<TheThing> skai: то есть ты предполагаешь, что у него маленькая пиписька? я привел безличностный аргумент, не придираясь к кому-либо
<Alagos> У меня же коньки откуда то берут скорость инета?
<Dr_Cat> Alagos:  а что за сайт 4star??
<dantedm> ребят давайте тролля кормить не будем сильно, плз а то могу ссыль по этоиу поводу дать
<Alagos> Dr_Cat: я там фильмы онлайн смотрю и журналы читаю
<skai> TheThing: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это.
<skai> TheThing: бескультурие приравнивается к оскорблению.
<TheThing> skai: подерживаю. поэтому прошу снять войс за то, что я помогал пользователям добровольно.
<skai> artus: пригляди за ними тут
<Dr_Cat> Alagos: что-то он не очень большой, но качает хорошо так=) 7 мб\с
<TheThing> бескультурие - это советовать спидтесты.
<skai> TheThing: а я бы забанил на сутки, пока ты не научишься вести себя прилично в приличном обществе.
<Alagos> Dr_Cat: Меня это в нем и прет! )
<TheThing> так флаг тебе в руки, ты ж царь
<artus> TheThing: прекращай тролить
<TheThing> artus: бань уже давай, командир.
<Akool> Приветствую участников
<dantedm> Alagos: индикатор скорости для реальных данных попробуй, но статистику не ведет
<TheThing> заколебали. слова сказать нельзя свободно.
<Dr_Cat> а что за войс?) Ато я не в теме)
<TheThing> Dr_Cat: я GeLic обидел типа.
<alexandr> я уже с утра не в теме Dr_Cat
<Dr_Cat> alexandr: круто=)
<Alagos> А что произойдет если у всех будут войсы?
<Dr_Cat> TheThing: Обидеть это типо "послать"?) ИЛи надо учитывать характер каждого пользователя и каждому угодить?)
<GeLic> TheThing: ещё как, уйди отсюда сам
<TheThing> Dr_Cat: главное - угодить опам
<Akool> товарищи или господа? =)
<Alagos> dantedm: название?
<Dr_Cat> лучше товарищи=)
<dantedm> Akool: привет
<GeLic> Akool: господа,товарищи
<Dr_Cat> Akool: ПРив=)
<alexandr> Dr_Cat это тут шарикофф делает всё
<Randomazer> Ðåáÿò, ïðèâåò âñåõ ñ íàñòóïèâøåì!!!
<Akool> господа, товарищи, у кого есть минутка и желание подсказать по разбивке диска?
<TheThing> Akool: просто задавай вопрос.
<Alagos> !encoding | Randomazer
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='encoding'
<Akool> а то по мануалам налазился и запутался
<Dr_Cat> Randomazer: кодировку смени
<artus> !ask | Akool
<ubuntuhelp> Akool: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<TheThing> Dr_Cat: он тебя несомненно понял
<Randomazer> Âîïðîñ, åñòü ïî ðóññèôèêàöèè êîìàíäíîé ñòðîêè. èêñû íå ñòîÿò, îäíà ÷èñòàÿ êîíñîëü, íèãäå íàéòè íå ìîãó íàñòðîéêè, âåçäå òîëüêî äëÿ êîíñîëè
<Alagos> !utf-8 | Randomazer
<ubuntuhelp> Randomazer: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Dr_Cat> Randomazer: pomeniaj kodirovku!
<artus> !utf8 | Randomazer
<Randomazer> îê sek
<ubuntuhelp> Randomazer! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Akool> понял. спасибо. спрошу
<artus> !kick Randomazer иди кодировку чини
<Alagos> )))
<Dr_Cat> Akool: спрашивай
<Akool> один диск. на sda2 имеется sda5 и sda6. хочу отнять у sda2 место для убунты, но gparted не дает.
<Akool> скрин гпартеда - http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0104/h_1294139282_ed52fa4c2d.jpeg
<Alagos> Akool: Нужно форматировать и заново создавать разделы
<TheThing> уменьшить sda5 или sda6?
<dantedm> Alagos:  sudo apt-get install netspeed
<Alagos> dantedm: спасибо
<Dr_Cat> Akool: только заново создать, отнять не выйдет
<TheThing> Alagos: клевая метка
<dantedm> потом на панель гнома  добавить не забудь
<Dr_Cat> dantedm: это чё?
<Akool> уж какая была.. сам испугался ее
<TheThing> а как же уменьшить сда5, потом уменьшить сда2?
<Akool> уменьшить sda5 дает. вот что получается - http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0104/h_1294140479_8a637da9ac.jpeg
<artus> а у него екстентед , не получится отрезать) гпартедом по крайней мере )
<TheThing> хм
<Alagos> Akool: Нужно полностью удалять 2 совместных раздела и создавать заново.
<TheThing> он такой ущербный? вроде бы даже fdisk это осилит
<Akool> форматировать sda2 ?
<TheThing> значит, попробовать под вендой
<artus> TheThing: ну там не факт что все прйдет коректно)
<Alagos> Akool: Потому что если ты уменьшишь оба а потом будешь хотеть отдать другому - это будет невозможно
<TheThing> ну должно позволить просто уменьшить без всяких удалений
<artus> а так акронис в руки , и да, почему бы не отрезать от сда1?
<artus> TheThing: ну я к тому что он сам екстентед не подвинет, а смысл в нутри оного разводить кучу малу вроде никакого )
<TheThing> почему нет? разве экстендед нельзя уменьшить?
<artus> а, у него ж там не стоит система, тогда можно
<TheThing> вообще по-хорошему если переходить на убунту, надо нафиг переформатировать в нормальную файловую систему. если не переходить - то ставить под виртуалкой и не париться.
<artus> именно так )
<TheThing> иначе будут с нтфс одни тормоза
<Akool> эвоно как
<artus> Alagos: а для венда ext3 очень даже читабельный и писабельный )
<TheThing> дык
<TheThing> artus: это какого?
<Akool> товарищи, господа, каков вердикт?
<TheThing> см. выше
<TheThing> определись, что хочешь от системы
<artus> TheThing: дык Ext2Fsd просто прекрасно работает )
<TheThing> не знаю, я не виндузятник уже.
<athlon3d> скажите, а как создать значок на раб столе? Я создаю кнопку запуска, название ввел, путь до файла, а вместо инонки пружина.
<athlon3d> Кумарят просто эти пружины.
<artus> TheThing: ставил знакомому винт на закачку под торенты ) вобщем запись на екст из офтопика под 58м/c )
<inkvizitor68sl> athlon3d, в окне создания по иконке ткни
<TheThing> artus: ясно. у меня и на родных ФС такого не будет на ATA-винтах )
<artus> ))
<Alagos> artus: та там какой то софт нужен что бы винда видела ext
<artus> Alagos:  Ext2Fsd
<TheThing> костыли, в общем, как и на лине
<artus> ну че , по крайней мере адекватнее чем ntfs под линью )
<Akool> ну лайвСД линукса меня приятно порадовали. хочется поставить и пожить с убунтой. с целью последующго основательно перехода, если для всех нужд хватит.
<Alagos> Akool: можно просто параллельно поставить без перехода)
<Akool> я именно это и хочу
<Alagos> Akool: Так тебе нужно из одного раздела перегнать место на другой или отрезать кусок и из него создать раздел?
<Akool> ну я предполагал отрезать от sd5 место и сделать sda3 на который и ставить убунту
 * odigem пришла холява
<odigem> укртелеком подогнал новый d-link 2500U *crazy*
<TheThing> длинки фигня
<odigem> вместо того какой летом молнией убило
<athlon3d`> Укртел - лохи.
<TheThing> дешевые, тормозные, глючные
<odigem> ето ты неумееш их настраивать
<TheThing> а от молний защиты есть
<TheThing> а настраивать фигню я и не собираюсь
<barabashka> А Parallels Desctop разрешает гостевой Убунте использовать вайфай ?
<XuMuK> да, там вроде бридж ставицо
<XuMuK> только не desctop, a desktop
<odigem> да в бриджем работает на ура
<odigem> а вот с роутером кака
<barabashka> брид нужен для использования вайфая или для того что бы перекинть инет из хоста в гостевую ос?
<Akool> Alagos: можно такое осуществить?
<Alagos> Akool: Да, можно отрезать и из этого сделать раздел.
<User377[web]> ы?
<Akool> Alagos: отделяю от sda5 нужное место и как потом его переделать в sd3 ?
<barabashka> дело в том что хочу чтобы убунта-гость мого полноценно использовать встроенную карточку в макбуке . а не гонять инет из хоста в гостевую . Это можно сделать мостом?
<Offoffoff> Йохохохохоххоххохохохохооо
<Offoffoff> браццы!
<Alagos> Akool: У тебя появиться свободное место, которое можно отфарматировать в какой то раздел
<Offoffoff>  http://gnome-look.org/groups/?id=458 Вирусы в Убунту!
<TheThing> barabashka: полноценно - это когда сама виртуалка видит железо как свое.
<GeLic> Offoffoff: здаров
<barabashka> TheThing: ага , какой режим выбрать для этого ?
<sid_old> !bittorrent
<ubuntuhelp> Торрент клиенты: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html см так же: !p2p
<Alagos> Akool: в gparted можно будет присвоить метку, а вот номер диска будет установлен в зависимости от того где он находиться на диске, я не знаю мажно ли его задать
<Alagos> !ubuntologia.ru | Akool
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ubuntologia.ru'
<jah-man> всем хааай)
<Akool> Alagos: был там. читал. на нашел подходящего. пересмотрю сейчас еще
<TheThing> barabashka: я не знаю параллельсов
<Alagos> Akool: ну основное в том что когда ты уменьшаешь раздел - он или уменьшается или просит его отформатировать что бы можно было изменить размер. Если уменьшился как тебе надо - все классно. Если нет - нужно будет форматировать
<Alagos> этот раздел
<Akool> Alagos: пусть оно называет как хочет, лишь бы работало
<TheThing> почему-то в торрент-клиентах Flush не вижу. имхо, лучший из графических
<Randomazer|2> òåïåðü ñ ãîäèðîâêîé íîðì?
<ubuntuhelp> Randomazer|2! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Randomazer|2> ñ íàñòóïèâøåì âñåõ!!!
<ubuntuhelp> Randomazer|2! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Akool> ну sda5 уменьшился. так вот я и засомневался создаст ли оно мне логический диск в нужном месте. то есть получается что sda3, а не какой-нибудь sda7
<Alagos> Akool: да не важно какое название у твоего диска. Хоть sda100500
<Alagos> Akool: или тебе это очень принцыпиально?
<Akool> мне нет
<Alagos> Akool: и системе тоже нет до этого никакого дела. Что ты ей впишешь в настройки - то и будет
<Akool> я ж говорю - лишь бы работало нормлаьно
<Alagos> Создавай просто логический раздел и все
<Akool> ну значит продолжу процесс. отрезанную от sda5 часть отформатирую под ext4 и попробую ставить линукс
<tenshigo> еще лучше 2, для корня / и для /home
<Akool> и под своп
<Alagos> У меня просто 2 / и /swap
<tenshigo> на другой винт своп
<Akool> и все это впихнуть в ~15 ГБ
<Akool> винт один
<tenshigo> не стоит своп на тот же винт где корень.
<Alagos> На убунту тебе и 8 гиг хватит
<Alagos> делай / - корень swap и хватит для начала)
<Akool> эт хорошо.
<Randomazer|2> всем привет еще раз=)
<Alagos> Уже потом как будешь хранить данные - перенесешь home на другой диск)
<SergeyIT> Randomazer|2, а с наступившим где?
<Randomazer|2> с Наступившем всех!!! Чтоб буй стоял и лодки плыли
<tenshigo> Alagos: это я к тому что в линуксе якобы нет фрагментации.
<tenshigo> чушь
<Alagos> Akool: свапа ставь где то в 2 раза больше чем оперативки или как минимум столько же
<Alagos> Есть фрагментация)
<Alagos> Randomazer|2: ))) Как ты резко заговорил)
<Alagos> Randomazer|2: И тебя с наступившим
<Randomazer|2> вопрос такой, у меня чистая консоль, иксов нет, как сделать руссификацию? а то иероглифы уже бесят. Везде написано как в gnome-console сделать
<TheThing> @voice Randomazer|2 завуалированный мат
<Randomazer|2> спасибо
<TheThing> :)
<artus> @voice TheThing
<Randomazer|2> TheThing: из песни слов не выкинешь
<tenshigo> ну в /home в основном большие файлы, по этому их не стоит хранить на корне.
<TheThing> artus: молодец, возьми с полки пирожок
<Alagos> Я хз, у меня отдельный диск, на котором все большие файлы)
<Offoffoff> Наши враги: http://gnome-look.org/groups/?id=365
<TheThing> Offoffoff: после твоей ссылки у меня инет упал.
<Alagos> Randomazer|2: ты хочешь в терминале пасать ман ман?
<TheThing> Offoffoff: По-моему, ты враг. Ибо он у меня не падал довольно давно.
<Offoffoff> Randomazer|2: console-cyrillic
<Offoffoff> GeLic: !
<Alagos> !console-cirillic
<Offoffoff> Alagos: cyrillic всю дорогу было
<tenshigo>  Alagos я к тому что на корне на оборот, куча маленьких, как то логично даже разнечти все это по разным разделам. что бы максимально ускорить систему. врядли стоит начало диска забивать большими файлами, на этих файлах и так скорость чтения максимальна 
<tenshigo> прямо лекция...
<Alagos> !console-cyrillic
<GeLic>  Offoffoff:  что?
<Offoffoff> TheThing: поставь Убунту.
<gaga_rin> 3даров народ
<Offoffoff> GeLic: просто приветствую.
<TheThing> Offoffoff: толсто
<Offoffoff> TheThing: А эту ссылку видел? http://techsmartly.net/freePS3.php
<TheThing> иди нафиг
<TheThing> у меня убунта со шлюзом на дебиане, а твои хреновы ссылки я смотреть больше не буду :)
<tenshigo> -_-
<Akool> только был один момент который я забыл заскриншотить. на отрезанном месте ограничены функции создания разделов. ведь это уже получается локальный диск
<Akool> то есть отрезать от sda5 раз под систему и второй раз под своп ?
<TheThing> резать достаточно один раз.
<tenshigo> большой кусок просто откуси
<tenshigo> только 1: нет гарантий что ты не убьешь ntfs раздел, 2: бакэп - это святое
<troubadour> привет
<troubadour> поставил vbox ose - в меню нет иконок для запуска
<troubadour> что делать?
<troubadour> вообще не запускается
<TheThing> troubadour: не знаю, но почему тебе бы не поставить сразу нормальный?
<troubadour> oracle?
 * tenshigo протягивает револьвер с 1 пулей в барабане...
<TheThing> да
<artus> troubadour: VirtualBox командуй )
<TheThing> чтобы потом не спрашивать "а почему usb не работает" и т.п.
<tenshigo> troubadour: нет usb в ose
<troubadour> да он вообще не запускается
<tenshigo> у тебя есть особые причины юзать ose?
<Offoffoff> troubadour: есть.
<Offoffoff> troubadour: в Стандартные
<troubadour> напомните команду удаления конфигурационных файлов
<Black1980> troubadour: Поставь себе VMWare и будет все что ты хочешь...
<troubadour> стоит же ну
<Akool> ну следуя мануалу режем место от расширенного диска и на этом месте делаем логические под home и swap. А мне gparted не дает от отрезанного места отделить кусок. поэтому и предполагаю дважды отрезать от sda5
<Black1980> На сколько я понял у тебя virtual box стоит, а у них возможности разные
 * alexandr жрёт водку и пьёт сало
<sharikoff> Black1980: однотипные
<Alagos> Akool: Выделяешь пустое место. Создаешь там раздел определенного размера. Из оставшегося места делаешь свап. Что не выходит то?
 * XuMuK собираецо переустанавливать систему
<XuMuK> и
 * XuMuK думает что ставить: 10.10 или 10.04?
<dantedm> 10.04
<XuMuK> 10.10 всё такая же глючная?
<XuMuK> dantedm: да у меня и так она стоит
<XuMuK> пора бы уже обновицо каг бы...
<dantedm> ну она все таки lts
<Alagos> XuMuK: 10.10 красивые шрифты. 10.04 ровные дрова. кроме дров на видео я косяков больше не заметил.
<dantedm> подожи уж 11
<Offoffoff> Akool: отрежь один раз.. и просто сделай логические два диска
<Alagos> Капец... Как время летит... Скоро линуксоиды будут время не годами измерять - а релизами)
<Offoffoff> Akool: просто на одном диске могут быть только 4 раздела... Это тяжелое наследие DOS
<Akool> Alagos: вот на данном этапе - http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0104/h_1294140479_8a637da9ac.jpeg выделенный раздел уже делить нельзя.
<troubadour> не знаете, есть шрифты ввиде азбуки морзе?:)
<alexandr> скоро 11.04 будет УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<alexandr> troubadour есть
<Alagos> Akool: как говорит оффофф - нельзя.
<troubadour> оракловский вм поставил
<Akool> а под свап думаю можно использовать чистый (самый нижний с списке) который был там невесть откуда
<troubadour> завелся
<Alagos> Akool: под него можно любой использовать. лишь бы он был разделом
<alexandr> думаю как линукс красивее сделать ???
<Dr_Cat> что в 11.04 будет новенького?)
<XuMuK> ппц как скоро
<Alagos> Dr_Cat: в инете куча статей
<Dr_Cat> alexandr: меня этот вопрос тоже волнует)
<Alagos> alexandr: docky conky
<alexandr> Alagos это что?
<XuMuK> зацените как я вкладку жоско перепутал)) goo.gl/KkKHK
<Alagos> !docky conky | alexandr
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='docky conky'
<Alagos> !docky | alexandr
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='docky'
<Alagos> !conky | alexandr
<ubuntuhelp> alexandr: мощный и легко настраиваемый системный монитор. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/conky или http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7544.0
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/BZhqT
<XuMuK> как раз в тему... на скрине есть и док и конки))
<inkvizitor68sl> !homer
<ubuntuhelp> Ненадо быть гомером http://vkontakte.ru/video1598178_159339938
<Offoffoff> Akool: удали вообще лишние разделы с NTFS - и будет счастие же
<Akool> винду пока хочется оставить
<Offoffoff> Akool: надо принять мужское решение.
<Akool> ))))))
<Offoffoff> Akool: ибо её не существует же ж.
<Offoffoff> Akool: у тебя диски не заняты... простаивают.
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ыыы) с таким он выражением сказал йес))
<inkvizitor68sl> lflf
<Alagos> http://itmages.com/image/view/99943/0468e3bc
<inkvizitor68sl> дада
<alexandr> и нафиг это винда?когда есть же убунту
<inkvizitor68sl> меня тоже плющит от этого )
<Offoffoff> Akool: а серьёзно... удали предпоследний раздел. И разметь логические диски.
<Alagos> На фотке снизу доки, выше - конки
<Akool> Offoffoff: sda6 удалить который скрытый?
<Offoffoff> Akool: разумеется
<Offoffoff> Akool: сохрани только его... для детей. На будущее.
<alexandr> http://itmages.com/image/view/99943/0468e3bc кто это сотворил?????????????????7
<Alagos> alexandr: что именно?
<alexandr> так красиво!!!!!!!как мне сделать это???
<Alagos> alexandr: sudo apt-get install docky - это тот док-бар что в самом низу с приложениями
<Akool> Offoffoff: как к нему подобраться?
<WSX> rt
<Alagos> alexandr: sudo apt-get install conky. Потом в гугле ищешь конфиг коньков faenza и ставишь по инструкции
<Offoffoff> Akool: testdisk умеет сохранять разделы. А также dd
<sid_old> alexandr: вот тоже conky http://itmag.es/2hgkbFe
<DmitriyWithers> всем доброго вечера)))) сможет кто подкинуть коньков на сонату?))))
<Alagos> sid_old: твои коньки?
<sid_old> всмысле
<Alagos> Это твои коньки?
<sid_old> скрин мой
<Alagos> скинь конфиг на мыло, поковырять
<sid_old> сам не писал, lua не знаю
<artus> DmitriyWithers: http://itmages.com/image/view/99953/2241f916
<Alagos> или ссылко на то где ты их там нагуглил
<sid_old> я не нагуглил я попросил
<sid_old> щас покурю, скину
<DmitriyWithers> артус, скромно. с облогой ничего не надыбаешь? только что корректно все отображалось. а то я уже весь гугл перерыл + девиантарт... на последнем конечно есть, но авторы тупо не отвечают...
<artus> DmitriyWithers: да мне как то не критично оно )
<DmitriyWithers> Артус, хех)))) и, лшний раз, спс за ту ссыль ;) оч благодарен))))
<Akool> Offoffoff: подскажи еще, пжалста, после удаления sda6 GParted мне позволит еще один логический сделать? или нужно еще будет пошаманить?
<Offoffoff> позволит
<Offoffoff> Akool: сколько оперативы?
<Alagos> Offoffoff: testdisk крутая штука
<Akool> Offoffoff: 1
<Offoffoff> Akool: зачем тебе swap?
<Offoffoff> Akool: сделай / на 10 гигов и /home
<Akool> Offoffoff: следую рекомендациям =)
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, э
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, ну ты то не учи детей ереси
<inkvizitor68sl> swap должен быть, хотя бы 256 килобайт
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: почему. Лучше пусть памяти накатит.
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня вот 176 метров скушано
<sid_old> Alagos: http://letitbit.net/download/61608.61226314e5a05bae06ba20a60/Notebook_v.0.3.1.zip.html
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя помяти оооох как много
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: я убрал своп уже как 2 года... И пямять более чем на 2.5 гига не занимается.
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: при обычной работе.
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, swap нужен как устройство
<inkvizitor68sl> при загрузке например
<inkvizitor68sl> при работе с Livecd
<inkvizitor68sl> много когда в общем
<inkvizitor68sl> и отказываться от него нет смысла
<alexandr> народ а как убунту руссифицировать?
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: УМВР
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, у тебя - да
<inkvizitor68sl> у другого может не заработать
<inkvizitor68sl> swap != ram
<inkvizitor68sl> его не просто так придумали)
<Akool> да сделаю я своп. не думаю, что это проблема
<Offoffoff> alexandr: Система/Администрирование/Язык системы
<Akool> вобщем попробую удалить лишнее и посмотреть что оно мне даст или не даст )
<alexandr> applying changes это что такое?
<ozstr1ker> всех с новым годом и всего хорошего
<alexandr> сам такой и тебя тоже
<XuMuK> alexandr: малчег, ты зачем себе линугс поставил? о_О
<ozstr1ker> скажите пожалуйста реально ли клаву ps2 через usb переходник заставить работать в убунту?
<artus> гг
<ozstr1ker> :)
<artus> ozstr1ker: а там кие то проблемы ацкие?
<ozstr1ker> artus конечно она мигает при загрузке компа и не работает
<artus> эм, а зачем так извращатся?
<ozstr1ker> artus клавиатура очень нравится
<ozstr1ker> если сложно так и скажите
<artus> мдя, а зачем ее в usb совать?
<ozstr1ker> потому что по этому вопросу инфы совсем нету
<ozstr1ker> она ps2 и через переходник
<ozstr1ker> надо было брать переходник на com?
<nap01eon> с наступившем!
<alexandr> и тя тоже nap01eon
<ozstr1ker> и вас с праздником
<Akool> Offoffoff: спасибо
<Offoffoff> Akool: все получилось? Дерзай... Ставь Убунту всем родственникам и друзьям.
<Akool> Alagos: спасибо
<alexandr> прикольно
<Akool> пока не делал еще. сейчас до дома доеду и начну
<Akool> а на убунту нас в стране скоро законодательно переведут )))
<nap01eon> у меня при установки ubuntu звек только через найшники да и тачпад еле настроил ноут sony vaio vpcee3e1r может что другое посаветуете?
<SergeyIT> Akool, не ставь никому, сам пользуйся - а то ведь побьют )
<artus> почитать учебник русского языка
<nap01eon> ))))
<Akool> ну некоторым придется пользоваться если я поставлю у себя )
<Akool> сами виноваиы.
<SergeyIT> artus, а где скачать? )
<artus> SergeyIT: ща гляну )
<Akool> всем спасибо. поехал делить диск и ставить.
<artus> SergeyIT: http://www.alleng.ru/edu/ruslang1.htm гдето тут)
<SergeyIT> а про бубен ему сказали ? (
<artus> а он его настроит? )
<SergeyIT> artus, спасибо, будет чем заняться )
<ozstr1ker> лучше бы вы про клаву рассказали
<SergeyIT> artus, так электронный бубен настройки не требует (
<SergeyIT> ozstr1ker, я с ней не знаком (
<ozstr1ker> SergeyIT да понимаю что не все втукают старье чрез переходники
<artus> ozstr1ker: эм , у меня клавиатура ps/2 , но зачем ее совать через переходник на usb я даже не представляю )
<SergeyIT> ozstr1ker, я только старую в рс/2 втыкал
<ozstr1ker> artus а нету в буке других портов
<artus> а зачем в буке клвиатура внешняя? )))
<ozstr1ker> чтоб бук лишний раз не затирать
<ozstr1ker> как я понимаю нету постоянного питания
<SergeyIT> ozstr1ker, тогда и не включай - мало ли что )
<ozstr1ker> хыхы
<TheThing> Внешняя клава, монитор, внешний хард обязательно
<ozstr1ker> да включаю, она моргает лампочками и все
<TheThing> Ну и желательно все вычисления делать на внешнем компе, пробросив туда сеть
<SergeyIT> СД колонки мышку тв-тьюнер...
<TheThing> Чтобы процессор разгрузить
<ozstr1ker> монитор внешний нормально работал
<alexandr> народ подскажите чем компа накормить?
<SergeyIT> лапшой, только уши ему купи
<alexandr> да что то глючить начал
<XuMuK> у почему ето я не удивляюсь...
<SergeyIT> затмение повлияло, не ?
<alexandr> XuMuK я три компа настраиваю на линукс и не удивляйся!!!!
<GeLic> alexandr: в биос натренировался заходить, теперь настраивать учишься?
<XuMuK> пацаны, а чо ет ему памятнег до сих пор не поставили?
<artus> alexandr: на линукс 10.10 ? ))
<alexandr> пляяяяяяяяяяяяя,что за хреннь!!!!!!!!!просто я девушке помогаю!!!
<SergeyIT> alexandr, комп и девушки несовместимы
<GeLic> alexandr: зря , зря ты  так
<XuMuK> тем более линугс...
<artus> темболее 10.10 )
<XuMuK> ыы
<GeLic> темболие ты
<alexandr> тем более я пиян!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<alexandr> круто!!!
<alexandr> редко пью Я
<artus> alexandr: а может гватит воск. знакаи ставить в избыточном количестве?
<SergeyIT> alexandr, тем более уже и глюки пошли...
<ozstr1ker> надо было наверное ps2 на com покупать?
<alexandr> я сало ем глюки не пойдут
<ozstr1ker> форум говорит что не работает
<alexandr> и икру ем с пирожками
<artus> @kick alexandr прекращаем флудить
<resurection> Убунта как-то странно возвращается из спящего режима. То сама засыпает через 5 секунд после выхода. Сейчас сразу после авторизации показала экран ввода пароля (которое при выходе из спящего режима), причём, это окно не отвечало (убунта рабо
<resurection> тала, но я ничего сделать не мог, пришлось делать хард-ресет). Иногда после выхода не работает скролл на тачпаде, а imwheel стабильно загружает одно ядро проца
<resurection> Иногда после выхода Компиз не работает. Никаких ошибок не вылетает, просто сочетания клавиш не работают и эффекты не показывает.
<resurection> У меня у одного так?
<artus> resurection: оно бывает)
<resurection> *** из ждущего режима
<resurection> бывает, что глючит?
<artus> угу
<resurection> Если для убунты это нормально, то винда пожалуй в раз в 10 стабильнее работает
<artus> может свапа не хватает, может еще что нить
<resurection> Если бы свапа, то видимо, всегда всё по разному глючило.
<resurection> А у меня стабильно 3 глюка: зависает imwheel, вырубается Компиз, повторно уходит в ждучку.
<resurection> Ещё почему-то не реагирует на кнопку закрытия крышки. Но это, видимо, другая история
<NoOova> нород есть больщой дамп SQL базы. чем бы мне его порежактировать?
<resurection> базой данных :)
<NoOova> не... мне бы поредактировать  потом уже залить
<NoOova> он просто большой
<NoOova> редакторы виснут
<Offoffoff> НетУва: awk
<Offoffoff> НетУва: sed
<Offoffoff> не зависнут... Сожрут и еще попросят.
<inkvizitor68sl> а никто не видал неттопов с intel gma hd ?
<XuMuK> походу нет)
<XuMuK> ибо за 5 минут признались бы))
<danilyuk> В игре nexuiz не распознаются все символьные кнопки. Может кто в курсе в чём может быть проблемма?
<xtreitd> msg ubuntuhelp !help
<xtreitd> Привет!
<xtreitd> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<xtreitd> !search
<ubuntuhelp> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: я дож на ионе видел
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, на ионе мне не нужно
<inkvizitor68sl> их то тоже море
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: собери сам
<xtreitd> msg nickserv info <nick>
<Tenshigo> artus, подскажи нормально обновляемый ppa c Cairo-dock
<Alagos> ison skai
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<inkvizitor68sl> проблема отпала
<inkvizitor68sl> телевизор умеет с HDD фильмы играть
<xtreitd> msg nickserv info
<xtreitd> msg nickserv info xtreitd
<xtreitd> Почему мне пишет  Неизвестная команда; для всех доступных команд см. /help
<Offoffoff> Кстати авторизации по лицу никто не хочет? http://code.google.com/p/pam-face-authentication/
<xtreitd> я пытаюсь зарегистрировать ник пишу как написано в форуме  начиная с пункта 0
<black_cat> xtreitd: /msg nickserv register Пароль Мейл
<Tenshigo> Offoffoff, а как быть после недельной пьянки? -_-
<Offoffoff> Tenshigo: не пить же
<Tenshigo> Offoffoff, а если серьезно... пройдешь ли после этого идентификацию -_-
<Offoffoff> нет
<Offoffoff> ^___________^
<Offoffoff> и не надо
<Offoffoff> в таком состоянии за компьютер пускать нельзя.
<Tenshigo> или там шел домой, побили, а нужно, кровь износу, пройти идентификацию
<Tenshigo> вот радости то будет... как то не внушает надежности -_-
<Offoffoff> Tenshigo: ты же линуксоид...
<Offoffoff> Tenshigo: сделай возможность выбора
<Tenshigo> что то мне это напоминает, куча дорог, а куда же все же мы идем? -_-
<Tenshigo> лучше множества решений - это одно гибкое решение...
<XuMuK> Offoffoff: я ставил
<XuMuK> нормально работает
<XuMuK> Offoffoff: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpGXEbO8fK8
<XuMuK> Offoffoff: а возможность выбора там и так есть
<Alagos> ololo
<skai> lib.ololo.cc
<Offoffoff> поймите эту фразу: "графический интерфейс Текстового редактора должен иметь систему  встроенного динамического объединения и упрощения представления типичных  задач, включая возможность объединенного запуска нескольких задач одной  «кнопкой»
<skai> и че непонятно?
<artus> а зачем текстовому редактору графический интерфейс?
<Akool> Offoffoff: отправили вы меня в какие-то дебри с этим testdisk
<Offoffoff> Akool: ээм?
<Offoffoff> Akool: ну тогда dd
<Offoffoff> он проще
<Akool> Offoffoff: он под линуксом только?
<troshka> ))))привет всем
<Offoffoff> Akool: ну поставь cygwin - будет и на несущетсвующей недоОС
<alexandr> Offoffoff те Настя привет передаёт
<Akool> ))) какая недолюбовь у вас
<Offoffoff> alexandr: оки.. ей тоже. Спроси, когда в бизнес пойдет. А то вырастёт и потеряет качества для видеосъемки.
<troshka> эээм
<alexandr> Offoffoff  troshka те привет передает
<troshka> мне надо программу чтобы музыку скачивать сконтакта
<Offoffoff> troshka: и ему туда же...
<troshka> я девушка
<troshka> во первых!!!!!
<troshka> я линукс поставила
<Offoffoff> troshka: круто.
<Offoffoff> Аллллляяяярм!
<Akool> вам пятерка
<Offoffoff> Девачка в чате!
<Tenshigo> теперь можешь удалить -_-
<artus> а втретих контакт зло )
<Offoffoff> Всем бриццо, мыццо, одеваццо!
<troshka> ничего страшного
<Offoffoff> troshka: я просто никогда не видел там музыки.
<Offoffoff> troshka: она наверно нелегальная?
<troshka> а ну и хрен с ней
<Offoffoff> troshka: говорят за это могут посадить...
<troshka> о боже
<Offoffoff> troshka: вот лучше открой www.jamendo.com
<TheThing> там детское порно
<Tenshigo> ухахаха
<Offoffoff> troshka: абсолютно легальное аудио.
<TheThing> сам не видел, но говорят (цэ)
<troshka> нед
<Tenshigo> TheThing, это бред.
<TheThing> в тебе говорит вконтактовец :)
<Tenshigo> сестернка сидит в нем
<TheThing> очисть свою душу от соцсетей
<TheThing> покайся
<skai> напомню вам, что запрещено Публиковать или обсуждать материалы, противоречащие действующему законодательству РФ
<Tenshigo> для мужиков там места нет.
<TheThing> а вконтакт уже запрещен законодательством? ура! наконец-то хоть что-то для подрастающего поколения сделали.
<Akool> о это был бы скандал и серия самоубийств
<skai> воровать нелицензные песни запрещено
<troshka> с ума сойти%)
<Tenshigo> зачем контак когда есть твитер и фэйсбук?
<Alagos> Так а плагин для контакта типа vkbutton который качает музыку оттуда, поставить его в хром или мазилу и все, зачем программа?
<artus> а причем тут контакт ?
<inkvizitor68sl> вы ап чём там?
<inkvizitor68sl> troshka, город какой?
<XuMuK>  юзайте wget вапще))
<Akool> зачем качать когда можно из сети слушать лицензионную хоть на яндексе?
<troshka> Воткинск
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: сибирь))
<inkvizitor68sl> ясно
 * inkvizitor68sl потерял интерес хД
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя... один черт все в москве будут хД
<inkvizitor68sl> troshka, что сломала ) ?
<Akool> суровая сибирская девушка поставила линукс
<Tenshigo> врядли... Москва смог, тьфу. был 2 раза там.
<XuMuK> troshka: а фотки имеюцо?))
<Tenshigo> как там люди вообще живут.
<alexandr> воткинск это удмуртия
 * troshka с новым годом
<XuMuK> надо же знать в лицо, кому помогаем))
<XuMuK> alexandr: и чо, там все страшные чтоль? о)О
<inkvizitor68sl> ненадо на сибирь гнать
<inkvizitor68sl> там девушки куда красивее ДС
<alexandr> XuMuK она классная
<inkvizitor68sl> подчеркиваю - девушки, а не косметика
<Alagos> В Киеве красивые девушки
<inkvizitor68sl> Alagos, и в мариуполе, да
<Akool> в Беларуси красивые девушки
<Akool> много где они красивые
<Tenshigo> везде девушки красивые.
<Alagos> А я бы сейчас вдул девушка))
<inkvizitor68sl> не везде
<troshka> alexandr
<Alagos> девушке*)
<inkvizitor68sl> во франции ужасны
<skai> @voice Alagos
<XuMuK> troshka: говорят ты классная, может покажешь фотку всё таки?))
<Tenshigo> Alagos, мужлан.
<inkvizitor68sl> в США вообще ад
<Alagos> Блин...
<Offoffoff> troshka: фотку?
<Alagos> А на сколько на мне крестик поставили?
<Offoffoff> troshka: только с ногами!
<Tenshigo> -_-
<XuMuK> само собой
<Tenshigo> батюшка и ты туда же -_-
<TheThing> Alagos: по опыту - навсегда. лишь с временными снятиями.
<Akool> Offoffoff: сперва ж поставить лин надо. поэтому и спрашивал под чем работает dd
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: че тут ваще за спвпf они развели?
<Offoffoff> Tenshigo: Убунту не требует обета безбрачия.
<Alagos> TheThing: у нас с тобой разные опыты)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, мм?  )
<TheThing> !help спвпf
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='help \xd1\x81\xd0\xbf\xd0\xb2\xd0\xbff'
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, праздники же !
<Alagos> skai: а за что?
<troshka> пошла выпью сгоря((((
<TheThing> Alagos: в убунту секса нет. здесь вдувать нельзя.
<Offoffoff> Akool: ну скопируй любой несуществующей прогой под несуществующую недоОС
<troshka> ни кто мне не помогает(
<Alagos> troshka: я же тебе уже сказал, скачай плагин для браузера и качай себе музыку на здоровье
<Offoffoff> troshka: помогать в копировании ворованной музыки?
<XuMuK> troshka: таг ет потому что ты фотку не показываешь))
<Akool> troshka: да помогут вам. только ж спросите
<Offoffoff> troshka: да нас посадят, за соучастие же,
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: беспорядки блин:)
<Offoffoff> troshka: я же показал место, где можно взять безопасную музыку
<Alagos> TheThing: почти как Петросян, но вчера большие но по пять, а сегодня маленькие, но по три
<XuMuK> ну и не говоришь, что сопственно у тя сломалось))
<TheThing> troshka: правилами запрещено тебе помогать :(
<troshka> куда я попала
<TheThing> видишь, трое уже допомогались и с предами сидят
<Tenshigo>  -_-
<troshka> короч понятно
<troshka> СПАСИБА!!
<Tenshigo> незачта!
<inkvizitor68sl> troshka, стоять )
<inkvizitor68sl> troshka, ты чего хотела то, серьёзно?
<troshka> какие все злюки
<XuMuK> тебе спасибо, о женщина, что почтила нас своим присуцтвием
<TheThing> inkvizitor68sl: да десять раз она уже сказала. нелегальный контент хочет качать.
<inkvizitor68sl> откуды ?
<Offoffoff> troshka: фотку!
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: я 2.11 и тебе пришью:)
<troshka> да мне ваще пофиг легегальный не легальный
<troshka> я ж не понмаю
<balahonow> С новым !!!
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: пущай на ластфм или на жаменде слушает.
<inkvizitor68sl> troshka, /join #linuxtalks
<skai> или покупает
<inkvizitor68sl> напиши
<balahonow> шаринг спутникового тв на линухе делал кто ?
<TheThing> легальный?
<Offoffoff> troshka: а зря... потом будешь плакать, размазывать тушь по личику... и говорить,.. я же не знала... Что эта музыка $500 000 стоит.
<Offoffoff> TheThing: он заведомо нелегальный
<TheThing> тогда никто не делал
<troshka> все такие умные
<Tenshigo> сколько раз уже штрафовали народ за музыку.
<TheThing> предлагаю требовать у заходящих на канал расписку на странице паспорта о том, что он не спрашивает ни о чем нелегеальном.
<inkvizitor68sl> troshka, зайди на #linuxtalks.
<Tenshigo> по 100к$
<TheThing> со сканом. а то задолбаешься спрашивать.
<inkvizitor68sl> я тебе там помогу
<balahonow> f ifhbyu ktufkmysq&
<Akool> есть прецеденты наказаний за скачивание музыки?
<balahonow> а шаринг легальный?
<Tenshigo> Akool, а то.
<Emplitz> в России?
<Tenshigo> время шифроваться, если воруешь то делай это так что бы никто не придрался.
<Tenshigo> как говориться не пойман не вор.
<Akool> удивлюсь если есть в россии
<TheThing> качать музыку - не unix-way. нужно писать музыку самому из семи нот, компилируя их в песни.
<Tenshigo> но! если захотят поймать, поймают.
<Tenshigo> TheThing, то же музыку пишешь?
<TheThing> не. пока только собрал из сырцов. поставил на компиляцию.
<Tenshigo> TheThing, lmms?
<Tenshigo> или как там ее...
<alexandr> офофф ти что с Настей то сделал???
<alexandr> @voice alexandr
<Offoffoff> alexandr: это неприлично рассказывать. Это останется только между мной и ней.
<alexandr> обругал наверно мня!???
<artus> @voice alexandr
<go8765> всем добрый вечер. такой вопрос - не работает аплет панели гном go home на обычном рабочем столе гнома (не unity) в маверике . (он ставится на панель но при нажатии не открывается меню)ставил по http://ubuntulogy.org/interface/gnome-applets/90 подскажите плиз как его запус
<go8765> тить ?
<Offoffoff> http://www.jamendo.com/ru/radios - всем слушать и быть со мной на одной волне!
<skai> !255
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='255'
<skai> !255 is <reply> На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, skai
<Offoffoff> Свободное радио для свободных людей... Кстати встроено в rhytmbox - в наш любимый плейер в Ubuntu Linux.
<skai> !255
<ubuntuhelp> На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<alexandr> оффоф как сделать из линя красивое???
<Offoffoff> alexandr: руками же ж
<go8765> всем добрый вечер. такой вопрос - не работает аплет панели гном go home на обычном рабочем столе гнома (не unity) в маверике .
<Offoffoff> alexandr: он и так прекрасен
<go8765> (он ставится на панель но при нажатии не открывается меню)ставил по http://ubuntulogy.org/interface/gnome-applets/90 подскажите плиз как его запустить ?
<alexandr> ак что то толку у мну не хватает :(
<Offoffoff> go8765: может у него есть настройки? И там надо что-то дописать?
<Offoffoff> http://www.audacity.ru/p36aa1.html
<Offoffoff> вау
<go8765> Offoffoff: пкм настроек нет , в инструкции по которой я ставил тоже ничё об этом не писалось, в гугле найти не смог ?
<go8765> кто-то вообще использует это аплет на обычном рабочем столе (не unity) &
<go8765> *?
<Offoffoff> я не включал. Не люблю свистелки.
<Offoffoff> у меня только conky
<Galaxy2000> openbox у тебя ?
<Offoffoff> неее
<Offoffoff> у меня GNOME
<skai> у меня так ваще опенбокс и все:)даж компиза нема
<Offoffoff> skai: а композинг?
<skai> Offoffoff: cairo-compmgr АААатлично все справляет.
<skai> у тя сколько жрет компиз?
<Tenshigo> люди добрые, ppa, дайте проверенный временем ppa на cairo-dock -_-
<Tenshigo> а то их туча и какой выбрать даже не знаю.
<skai> Tenshigo: ты не умеешь пользоваться поиском на ланчпаде?
<Tenshigo> skai, их слишком много
<Offoffoff> skai: я не мерял.. у меня 8 гигов оперативы
<skai> https://launchpad.net/~cairo-dock-team/+archive/ppa
<skai> вот и как понять что официальное, а что нет...наверное надо включать мозг
<skai> Offoffoff: top не существует?
<Offoffoff> ээм?
<skai> Offoffoff: top
<Galaxy2000> htop точно существует
<Tenshigo> skai, ты меня не понял.
<Tenshigo> мне нужен ppa в котором люди уверенны.
<Offoffoff> skai: 1642 boss  20   0  112m  35m 9604 S    1  0.9   6:43.07 compiz
<Tenshigo> что бы минимум глюков.
<Tenshigo> а откуда он не важно, хоть из ада
<skai> Tenshigo: это стейбл ппа от команды разработчиков.
<skai> Tenshigo: дальше думай сам
<Offoffoff> все.. утро...
<skai> Offoffoff: ы:)а каирка меньше жрет:)
 * Offoffoff пошёл подгонять работников на рыбалку...
<Offoffoff> skai: разумеется.
<skai> Offoffoff: в два раза минимум
<skai> в 4 даже
<Tenshigo> и что? лычка Stable не гарантирует его безупречную работу. в общем забудь.
<skai> у меня на 2х гб 0.8 процента
<Offoffoff> На Киритимати опять хорошая погода...
<skai> у тя на 8гб - 0.9 процента
<Offoffoff> опять 27
<Galaxy2000> >skai сфотографируй пожалуйста свои глаза и покажи :D
<skai> Galaxy2000: те нафига?
<Offoffoff> skai: социальная инженерия
<Galaxy2000> ну это , интересно
<alexandr> народ где шарикофффффффф
<Offoffoff> skai: собирает базу глаз
<go8765> так насчёт go home кто-то чё-то подскажет ?
<skai> go8765: иди
<go8765> skai: куда :)
<go8765> ?
<skai> go8765: домой
<skai> go8765: сам просил подсказать
<go8765> skai: это аплек панели гном так называется ?
<go8765> * аплет
<skai> панель не нужна
<go8765> а как гном без панели ?
<skai> а и гном не нужен
<skai> опенбокс же есть
<go8765> хочу гном и с работающим аплетом ! :)
<skai> go8765: дык.моно в руки и пиши
<go8765> че писать - то . аплет уже есть - просто работать не хочет отчего-то
<skai> напиши свой гном.с преферансом и куртизанками
<go8765> :) а если серьёзно - как его запустить (аплет) ?
<TheThing> skai: по-моему, намек на блек-джек некультурен?
<ambal> q2all)
<Galaxy2000> помоему нужны капли от красных глаз
<Galaxy2000> затем все станет хорошо :D
<skai> Galaxy2000: тя в детстве сильно покусали?:)
<Galaxy2000> не
<ambal> Galaxy2000: нафтизин?
<Galaxy2000> мб
<ambal> какой клиент для торента вы юзаете?)
<Galaxy2000> transmission
<inkvizitor68sl> ambal, transmisson, deluge, rtorrent
<inkvizitor68sl> в последнее время мне трансмиссия всё больше и больше нравится
<ambal> кокой лучше?)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а мне - делюга.умеет на лету переименовывать фаилы и скачивать в другое имя
<ambal> хм... и кокой выбрать?) и где скачать?) прям с реп норм?)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, да черт знает)
<inkvizitor68sl> ambal, трансмиссия у тебя уже есть
<ambal> где оно?)
<ambal> не вижу в меню такого..
<inkvizitor68sl> в интернет
<ambal> нету..
<inkvizitor68sl> Bit-torrent-клиент transmission
<[koshka]> здрасте
 * skai взял газетку в руки
<skai> [koshka]: опять мацать будешь?!
<[koshka]> типа отморозился
<[koshka]> не буду
<Galaxy2000> коцать будет
<ambal> нету))
<skai> [koshka]: ну смотр иу меня;)
<[koshka]> куда смотреть?
 * [koshka] оглянулась
<skai> [koshka]: не туда.наверх
<[koshka]> нет там ни кого
<skai> [koshka]: как же нет?там бог
<[koshka]> не видать че то
<gaga_rin> artus: q
<[koshka]> видать прозрачный
<artus> gaga_rin: q
<[koshka]> artus, няу
<artus> [koshka]: мняфф
<[koshka]> вот artus единственный человек который рад меня видеть
<artus> [koshka]: ))
<skai> [koshka]: у меня три часа ночи.еды нет.денег нет.и вот чему мне радоваться?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ляг спать
<inkvizitor68sl> пройдёт
<inkvizitor68sl> как будто студентом никогда не был
<[koshka]> skai, ой, у тебя каждый день 3 часа ночи? нет дене? и нечего есть?
<[koshka]> привет,Влад
<skai> [koshka]: нечего есть почти каждый день.клиент запущен,но он в фоне, так что обращаю внимание на него редко.а денег нет всегда
<[koshka]> ок ок
<Alagos> Блин, никак не выходить забиндить клавиши в mcedit кто то может с этим помочь?
<go8765> подскажите все-таки как можно аплет настроить чтоб работал пожалуста :(
<artus> а смысл?
<go8765> artus: смысл, если чесно, то конечно - "это свистелка" но красивая (если вопрос адресовался мне?)
<bhychik> Доброго вечера всем!
<artus> go8765: а ты поспрошать гугл пробовал? )
<bhychik> Подскажите программу для просмотра потокового телевидения под убунтой
<artus> vlc
<bhychik> с базой каналов сразу, но чтобы каналы на русском
<artus> а может тебе еще и тапочки подать?
<makar47> приветы
<go8765> artus: да. везде только описание что это такое. как его установить, как снести и вроде как всё :)
<bhychik> можно)
<makar47> mc 4.7.5 пробовали уже?
<go8765> * :(
<artus> go8765: что за аплет то?
<go8765> artus: на англиском называется - go home, на русском - почему-то рабочий стол ?
<artus> а делать он что должен?
<go8765> artus: http://ubuntulogy.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/4536.png
<artus> это что за кака и зачем она тебе?
<go8765> artus: вместо меню гнома :) (свистелка)
<pew> граждане,пытаюсь игрушку запустить под вайном,вылезает ошибка:
<pew> wine: Call from 0x7bc49d40 to unimplemented function gdi32.dll.58, aborting
<pew> wine: Call from 0x7bc49d40 to unimplemented function gdi32.dll.58, aborting
<pew> кто нибудь может помочь?
<pew> о как написалось)
<artus> pew: гугли
<pew> 2 часа уже потратил
<pew> даже яндекс юзал)
<artus> значит не работает)
 * artus почесал [koshka] за ушком
<alexandr> а у мя трошка есть!!!!!!!
<go8765> artus: так что с аплетом то можно сделать :( ?
<artus> go8765: да понятия не имею)
<alexandr> артус пивка выпей!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<artus> alexandr: ты че ореш?
 * artus и так его пьеть
<alexandr> я тогда не ору!
<go8765> artus: его можно как-то в консоли запустить чтобы посмотреть может он чего хочет?
<artus> go8765: ну гипотетически)
<alexandr> или в консоли сделай артус чё нить
<makar47> подскажите, при вызове из консоли команды "mc" вызываетсвя "mc-wrapper.sh" которого собсно и нет. Если указать путь полностью "/usr/bin/mc" то все ок. И при этом не могу найти где этот алиас блин, где поискать?
<XuMuK> artus: набери в консоли, где вичат @kick alexandr задрал учить))
<go8765> artus: хотелось бы ещё узнать как это сделать практически ? :)
<artus> гг
<balahonow> подскажите где скачать Медиаплеер kaffeine 0.8.8
<artus> makar47: ну наверно в ~/.bashrc
<makar47> artus нема
<alexandr> что гонишь чтоль?
<alexandr> я кстати не вичате
<makar47> блин, это глюк консоли был по ходу, т.к. в ней переустанавливал mc
<alexandr> XuMuK тебе надо сделать это!!!!!!!! хааааааааааааа
<alexandr> просто ты в консоле
<alexandr> ая в линуксе!!!!!!!!!!!
<XuMuK> ты в броне...
<alexandr> я в ноги в линукс отпустил!!
<XuMuK> маргариновой
<GeLic> alexandr: о Господи сашка , ты опять по уши в линуксе, бегом в ванну
<[koshka]> artus, мрр
<alexandr> я весь в линуксе!!
<GeLic> alexandr: наркоман?
<alexandr> неа
<alexandr> линукс рулит
<[koshka]> alexandr, сколько вам лет ??
<artus> [koshka]: ты его в ступор ввела )
<[koshka]> похоже на то
<XuMuK> ну хоть кто то смог)
<[koshka]> ушел считать наверное
<artus> гг
<alexandr> кошка а те самой ской слето???
<[koshka]> че?
<GeLic>  [koshka]:  спасительница
<[koshka]> вы похоже еще и еврей.. вопросом на вопрос отвечаете
<artus> alexandr: пальцы заплетаютцо? )
<alexandr> мне кошка 312
<alexandr> 31
<artus> или 12 ?
<artus> ))
<XuMuK> местами поменяй
<alexandr> мне 31
<GeLic> месяц от рождения
<[koshka]> :D
<alexandr> нге важно
<go8765> подскажите как запустить аплет панели гном в консоли ?
<Alagos> спроси какая у него длина письки? Интересно, ответит?
<[koshka]> ахахах
<artus> go8765: ну как бе скомандуй имя аплета в консоль)
<[koshka]> Серега )
<XuMuK> go8765: gnome-panel, вот только зачем тебе ето?
<artus> @voice Alagos
<[koshka]> мне как бы не интересного совершенно
<Alagos> Блииииииииииин!!
<Alagos> Только сняли войс - а я опять...
<Alagos> Недоело быть вышитым крестиком...
<artus> хех)
<alexandr> алоголас те пить не надо!!!!!!!!!!
<[koshka]> омг
<artus> @kban alexandr 600 иди проветрись
<Alagos> Алоголасу пить не надо
<[koshka]> чорт
<[koshka]> не успела
<XuMuK> дауно пора)
<artus> [koshka]: ))
<[koshka]> Сережа,как дела ?
<Tenshigo> Alagos, ты в курсе что этим ты показываешь что родители тебя плохо воспитали?
<Tenshigo> так что если уважаешь предков будь культурней.
<Alagos> Tenshigo: моим родителям абсолютно параллельно, что я пишу в irc чате.
<artus> гг
<Alagos> А если не уважаю, то что делать?
<gaga_rin> вешаться
<Alagos> Родителей уважаю, а предков - нет
<Tenshigo> ты и их не уважаешь.
<Tenshigo> иначе бы подобной месаги бы небыло.
<gaga_rin> artus: что они тут развели?
<artus> да я сам с увлечение зачиталсо) интересно ж к чему это все )
<go8765> artus: панель запустил, аплет добавил, но в консоли он не появился и работать не начал - (запускал от рута)
<XuMuK> ыыы
<artus> go8765: эм... а от рута то зачем ?
<go8765> чё ещё можно попробовать ?
<Alagos> Ты хочешь сказать, что если я не купил у Билла венды а поставил себе бубунту - я родителей не уважаю и предков?
<XuMuK> застрелицо))
<Tenshigo> я сказал то что сказал...
<go8765> artus: без рута было go8765@go8765-G31MX-S2:~$ gnome-panel
<go8765> Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.
<XuMuK> go8765: вот объясни мне теперь, зачем запускать апплет от рута?
<Alagos> Или если у тебя смелости не хватает признать что у тебя маленький - то это он маленький у тебя потому что ты родителей не уважаешь?
<Alagos> Маленький - всего 14 дюймой))
<artus> go8765: ну дык , killall gnome-panel а потом уже запускать
<Alagos> монитор
<XuMuK> artus: она сама перезапускаецо после убийства
<artus> XuMuK: панелька ?
<XuMuK> ана
<go8765> artus: это существенно (как можно добавить из консоли вторую панельку или третюю ?
<XuMuK> ага
<go8765> таки перезапустится :)
<artus> go8765: никак) можно из меню самой панельки добавить панельку)
<artus> go8765: и вообще, нафиг они тебе сдались? панельки эти
<Tenshigo> Alagos, ты безнадежен... забудь, я тебе обьяснил почему, но ты не понял, уже не поймешь или поймешь слишком поздно, не важно.
<go8765> artus: если из под рута на время тестирования аплета я добавил ещё одну панельку - думаю ничего страшного ?
<go8765> artus: красиво :)
<go8765> artus: *выглядят
<artus> go8765: да ладно тебе )
<Alagos> Tenshigo: я ведь не просил тебя о подобного рода комментариях) Вот они и не были востребованы. Ты не учи меня жить, лучше помоги материально.
<Tenshigo> ты точно не мужик.
<artus> @voice Tenshigo
<Alagos> Ахахахахаа
<artus> Tenshigo: Alagos и на этом заканчиваем страдать фигней
<Alagos> Теперь и ты больше не мужик, тебя пометили))
<Alagos> Оке
<Tenshigo> сам себе помоги если мужик.
<Alagos> Закончили
<go8765> artus: а чё не красиво что-ли http://10pix.ru/img1/3825/3199993.png ?
<Alagos> Ну ладно, я закончил)
<artus> go8765: жуть кошмарная )
<Alagos> go8765: это что такое?
<go8765> go-home-applet
<go8765> artus: go-home-applet
<go8765> artus: ну так чё с ним мона попробовать сделать ?
<artus> удалить его )
<go8765> artus: о май гад :) я его наоборот хачу поставить !
<artus> ога) а решение магических квадратов и задавание джинам загадок тебя уже не устаривает по ходу )
<pew> лайф сиди и установочник убунту не одно и тоже?
<artus> нет
<artus> то лайф сд а то установочник )
<go8765> artus: :) ты откуда знал что я про акинатора ячитаю на хабре сейчас как-раз ? :) ТЫ АКИНАТОР :) ? подскажи тогда как поставить апплет чтоб он работал? :)
<artus> но это не значит что лайф нельзя поставить систему )
<pew> проверю лайф у меня или нет
<go8765> artus: ну а если серьёзно - как его запустить мона ?
<go8765> все ушли спать
<xopek> чочо
<go8765> xopek: у меня не получается запустить один апплет гнома - не мог бы помочь ?
<xopek> да вот я не вижу чота шоп ты писал почему он не запустился
<go8765> xopek: если я знал отчего он не запускается :устоновится-установился, добавился на панельку - а запускаться не хочет .
<go8765> xopek: ( так же была осуществлена попытка запустить панель гнома в консоли в следствии которой не обнаружились никакие записи о добавлении данного апплета напанель) :(
<xopek> хм
<xopek> не. так от балды ничо не скажу
<go8765> xopek: второй день с этой заразой маюсь :(
<xopek> вот
<xopek> а я в кеды обулся и радуюсь
<go8765> xopek: кеды - это kde &
<go8765> *?
<xopek> ога
<odigem> в --keep-going же нет ничего плохого?
<go8765> xopek: ладно. видима не судьба сегодня его поставить. пойду спать :(
<go8765> всем доброй ночи !
 * artus потопал искать лед
<xopek> убунта заставила биться головой о стену
<odigem> artus: на улицу выйди
<vir0id> [koshka] кыся, это ты? =))
<[koshka]> я
<[koshka]> кто же еще
<vir0id> [koshka] с наступившим тебя
<vir0id> Всех с наступившим т.е
<[koshka]> и тебя ;)
<artus> хех.. и тишинааа...
<GeLic> да бывало и лучше
#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-05
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> тяжко со скртым списком каналов
<artus> в смысле ?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, в прямом
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, непонятно куда пишу и можно ли тут материться
<inkvizitor68sl> ники ж везде одинаковые
<artus> гг
<DrChe> Извиняюсь, что не по теме. Существует ли такой ирк канал на тему python, в котором есть русские?
<inkvizitor68sl> DrChe, ага
<inkvizitor68sl> DrChe, #python
<inkvizitor68sl> русские там есть
<inkvizitor68sl> парочка
<artus> парочка руских есть везде )
<DrChe> inkvizitor68sl, спасибо)
<inkvizitor68sl> дыыы
<inkvizitor68sl> русские везде
<[koshka]> споки =*
<artus> [koshka]: снофф )
<odigem> кто в вразону играл?
<go8765> подскажите - что это может быть ? - system monitor показывает в загрузке ресурсов что прцессор загружен на 100%,
<go8765>  но по процессам там 50-60% только наберётся из которых 25%-сам system monitor и то же самое top показывает. и при этом всём комп глючит - что это может быть ?
<go8765> из открытых окон только opera c одной вкладкой ютуба
<go8765> из ресурсо’мких процессов - показывает только xorg ?
<go8765> все спят :) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> akti
<inkvizitor68sl> флеш
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765, поставь хром и переключу тубу в html5
<go8765> как переключить ?
<inkvizitor68sl> а есои xorg жрет цпу - значит окна рисует цпу
<inkvizitor68sl> значит дрова не стоят
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<go8765> как их поставить (сори за тупой как я чувствую вопрос) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> http://google.com/chrome
<go8765> за html5 сенкс !!!!
<go8765> не хром поставить
<go8765> а дрова
<inkvizitor68sl> fff
<inkvizitor68sl> ааа
<inkvizitor68sl> а черт знает
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня intelы уже больше двух лет)
<inkvizitor68sl> на них ничего ставить ненадо)
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя может и стоят
<go8765> я на опере хочу кстати попробовать - на сайте пишет что поддерживате ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ты проверь всё же в хроме
<inkvizitor68sl> там плеер другой
<go8765> у меня тоже интел dbl.[f встроенная - дров пропи**тарніх тоже вроде как нет ?
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765, http://itmages.ru/image/view/100162/ad44462e
<inkvizitor68sl> интел какой?
<inkvizitor68sl> обрати внимание на качество видео и на загрузку цпу ; )
<inkvizitor68sl> аппаратное ускорение html видео рулит и педалит
<go8765> видео 320/ интел - http://10pix.ru/img1/71710/3200883.png
<inkvizitor68sl> оу
<GeLic> go8765: убивай по очереди и посмотри что жрёт
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/universe-bugs/2009-May/085297.html в общем твой баг
<go8765> 1413 root      20   0 69948  17m 7596 R 78.0  1.8  80:09.91 Xorg
<go8765>  1874 go8765    30  10  411m 181m  11m S  4.3 18.3  13:04.57 java
<go8765> 16738 go8765    20   0  407m 260m  14m S  3.7 26.2  24:32.09 opera
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/371356 изучай
<go8765> щя  пойду
<inkvizitor68sl> пойду спать
<inkvizitor68sl> пульни тогда в личку помогло чего нить или нет
<go8765> ок . я хотел ещё пораспрашивать - что значит В данный момент режим тестирования HTML5 отключен.
<go8765> Присоединиться к тестированию HTML5
<inkvizitor68sl> ну так тыкни по ссылке присоедниться)
<inkvizitor68sl> но там далеко не все браузеры поддерживают)
<go8765> а что значит аппаратное ускорение html ? это и есть html 5
<go8765> ?
<go8765> опера и хром вроде как поддерживают ?
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765, аппаратное ускорение html видео - это когда видюха видео рисует, а не проц)
<inkvizitor68sl> для флеша такого пока что нет в убунте)
<inkvizitor68sl> да в винде оно криво
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, всё, ушел
<sharikoff> эгегеййй
<Ariezzy> доброе утро
<Lorgus> привет страна
<^DEMOSS^> bkb z lehfr
<^DEMOSS^> или я дурак, или лыжи не едут. Дома на виртах пхпмайадмин работает ( ставил весь веб из синаптикса) на работе на физической машине не работает ( ставил с единой строки аптитуд)
<sharikoff> ^DEMOSS^: ты так и будешь сокрушаться или уже конфиги посмторишь?
<^DEMOSS^> я уже посмотрел
<^DEMOSS^> но я не знаю что я должен там увидеть
<^DEMOSS^> они идентичны
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff
<^DEMOSS^> ну вот пожалуйста
<^DEMOSS^> после purge  я установил его через синаптикс, ВЫБРАЛ юзать апач2 , и он заработал
<^DEMOSS^> при установке через аптитуде - она не запрашивает выбора веб-демона для использования
<^DEMOSS^> теперь вопрос, -это баг аптитуде ,
<^DEMOSS^> ?
<sharikoff> белоручки вы.. все синаптик да не спрашивает.. ай ай ай.. стыдно админу валить все на железку
<^DEMOSS^> я валю на софт
<sharikoff> какая разница
<sharikoff> ставь с исходников
<^DEMOSS^> конкретно на аптитуде, которая не спросила меня какой демон юзать
<sharikoff> ай какая плохая аптитуде
<^DEMOSS^> не язви
<MaD7RIDER> MaD7RIDER
<^DEMOSS^> язвить умеют все, а вот додуматься помочь могут не все и в итоге эту проблему решил я - а ты даже не догадался в чем может она заключаться
<sharikoff> я бы тупо поставил с исходников и не парился бы
<^DEMOSS^> тебе нечем гордиться шарикоф. Ты не справился.
<MaD7RIDER> Привет всем, вопрос такой, кто нить с TC имел опыт общения. Traffic Control который
<sharikoff> ужеб позавчера работало
<sharikoff> пока ты разбирался с аптитуде
<sharikoff> еще и с иксами
<^DEMOSS^> ТУПО с исходников  )
<sharikoff> фу
<sharikoff> угу
<kamyshovyy> !ask MaD7RIDER:
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ask MaD7RIDER:'
<^DEMOSS^> для сборки с исходников нужно еще пару тыщ пакетов установить в систему
<odigem> гентушнеги есь?
<kamyshovyy> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<odigem> ок
<MaD7RIDER> !ask tc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ask tc'
<odigem> как удалить пакет?
<odigem> то ка не сам пакет
<odigem> а портежи
<sharikoff> emerge -unmerge пакед
<odigem> нее
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff каков минимальный набор пакетов для сборки с исходников ?
<odigem> есь неустановленый gnome-doc-utils он запоротый
<sharikoff> апач работающий и исходник пхпадмина
<sharikoff> и все
<odigem> как его удалить-перекачать
<^DEMOSS^> !enter | odigem
<ubuntuhelp> odigem: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<odigem> ^DEMOSS^: у меня окошко маленькое :D
<kamyshovyy> !ask | MaD7RIDER
<ubuntuhelp> MaD7RIDER: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<kamyshovyy> ыыыы получилосяяя
<odigem> так как?
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff исходник допустим есть - как собрать ? предупреждаю - что по умолчанию в дебиане нет  никаких "make"
<kamyshovyy> Offoffoff: утро, святой отец ;)
<^DEMOSS^> kamyshovyy попрошу вас не баловаться.
<sharikoff> ^DEMOSS^: окстись
<sharikoff> как это нет
<sharikoff> odigem: emerge --depclean
<^DEMOSS^> а вот так )
<odigem> так походу хдесь отвечают тлько на простые вопросы :/
<sharikoff> потом ставишь
<odigem> как мне сделать дипклин если нечему его делать?
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff что - съел ? нужно знать что в дебиане по умолчанию никаких мэйков нету
<sharikoff> ^DEMOSS^: шото не верится
<kamyshovyy> ^DEMOSS^: недоперепонял
<sharikoff> ваще исходники админа это тупо пхпшные файлы
<sharikoff> их не надо компилить если чо
<^DEMOSS^> установи дебиан 64 бита, открой консоль и набери make  - он мягко пошлет, говоря что такого нет
<sharikoff> даже если в дебиане нету make
<sharikoff> что само по себе нонсенс
<^DEMOSS^> я думал с бинарников собирать )
<sharikoff> ^DEMOSS^: я ставил 64 бита
<sharikoff> и там есть мейк
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff ну так вот кстати я и спрашиваю на будущее - как этот самый мэйк установить ?
<sharikoff> что я делал не так?
<^DEMOSS^> SERVER:/home/server# make  bash: make: команда не найдена
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff  если честно я тебя после нового года не узнаю. Откуда столько яда взялось ? тебя кто-то кинул или расстроил ? или не поздравили те кто хотели ?
<Offoffoff> kamyshovyy: !
<Offoffoff> Йохоххохохохохохоххохооо!
<^DEMOSS^> Offoffoff  приветствую тебя
<Offoffoff> ^DEMOSS^: !
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: q
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: !
<GeLic> здрасте
<sharikoff> root@vds24:~# make
<sharikoff> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<sharikoff> root@vds24:~# uname -a
<sharikoff> Linux vds24 2.6.32-5-amd64 #1 SMP Fri Dec 10 15:35:08 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sharikoff> root@vds24:~#
<sharikoff> ^DEMOSS^: ^^
<^DEMOSS^> у меня диск с весны аписан был
<^DEMOSS^> подозреваю что мэйк не был включен в диск
<sharikoff> =))
<^DEMOSS^> все, пора расковырять мускул
<sharikoff> он у тя пароль при установке не спрашивает какой поставить?
<sharikoff> ты смари
<sharikoff> а то потом опять 3 дня насмарку
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> трам пам пам
<sharikoff> GeLic: дароф
<sharikoff> как дела?
<GeLic> пока не радела ))
<sharikoff> молодца
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: где экзамен UCP можно сдать? и почем? не в курсе?
<Offoffoff> Корус
<polatov> какой софтфон посоветуете?
<Offoffoff> polatov: ekiga
<sharikoff> polatov: ekiga
<sharikoff> =)
<polatov> думал будет что-нибудь неочевидное ))
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: у нас вроде это официальный представитель
<sharikoff> а почем?
<Offoffoff> это не знаю
<sharikoff> ну должно ж быть бесплатно =)
<sharikoff> это ж убунту
<sharikoff> =)
<Offoffoff> только софт
<Offoffoff> надо быть гуманным же
<Offoffoff> вдруг человеку не захочется потом использовать знания
<sharikoff> а мозг типа платный
<Offoffoff> и будет чувствовать вину за то, что бесплатно учился
<Offoffoff> и мучатся всю жизнь
<Offoffoff> а так заплатил и угрызения совести не мучают
<polatov> кто-нибудь екигу 3.2.7 пробовал?
<sharikoff> я
<sharikoff> звонит
<sharikoff> все гут
<polatov> отлични? ))
<ceval> утро
<sharikoff> обед
<winedrop> доброго дня всем
<sharikoff> интересно скока это стоит http://picasaweb.google.com/AlexSatter/Cebit2009#5329353754106234226
<skai> sharikoff: вся выставка?неколько миллионов
<sharikoff> skai: q
<skai> sharikoff: утро доброе
<skai> sharikoff: мне б такой интел:)чтоба видео в hd смотреть:))
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> skai: походу мона даже 2 видео смареть =)
<skai> а на слаке пойдет?
<skai> два врядли....мощей не хватит:)
<sharikoff> ну может =)
<skai> ну тады ждем ебилдов:)
<winedrop> а сапера по сети потянет? директикс?))
<skai> winedrop: какой директикс?этод интел.опенгл наше всьё
<^DEMOSS^> ааа
<^DEMOSS^> сервачки...
<skai> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cjnngddfenkcpolmkaobpgmejhbmighk#
<odigem> как проверить есть ли определенный фонт в системе?
<odigem> в генте тока
<AndreX> всем привет
<odigem> иди нафик
<odigem> ой , не туда
<odigem> хатя ты тоже иди :/
<odigem> :D
<odigem> о мне голос дали =)
<AndreX> !voice | odigem
<ubuntuhelp> odigem: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<odigem> да че ты кипишуеш , шучу йа =)
<Magik> а тут шуток не понимают.
<Magik> пикаса с куском вайна чтоли ?
<Magik> фу
<Galaxy2000> доо
<Galaxy2000> да , неприятно когда в твоей системе запускается виндовый код :D
<GeLic1> извращенцы
<Magik> угу, ощущение, как будто подцепил что-то нехорошее. :D
<Galaxy2000> навикат под линукс тоже таким же методом извратили
<Magik> но это временно
<odigem> поцаны кто в врзону играет?
<GeLic1> odigem:  иди отсюда, тут играют с ubuntu
<positive> Здравствуйте, подскажите, где проконсультироваться по поводу установки драйвера
<Galaxy2000> я ядро яграю
<jlewka> а как с убунтой играть?
<odigem> GeLic1: а че с ней игртаь? играют с слакой, гентой а с убунтой понтуюца :/
<jlewka> positive, пиши, кто знает тот подскажет
<Galaxy2000> играет кошка с кусочком колбаски
<GeLic1>  jlewka:  ломаешь всё , а потом делаешь
<jlewka> GeLic1, а если у меня нормальная ориентация, то что тогда?)
<Dark_MX> Дня, Товарищи =)
<Galaxy2000> варзоне  ?
<Dark_MX> Тут можно все спрашивать, так что спрошу у вас :)
<GeLic1> odigem:  может быть , а если ты там на что то намекаешь, то я книжки читаю
<Dark_MX> Нужны VIM еры. =)
<GeLic1> художественные
<odigem> GeLic1: колобка?
<GeLic1> odigem:  азбуку)
<odigem> маладец))
<odigem> морзе?
<Dark_MX> Что такое 'foo': {'bar': "blahblah", 'foobar': "barbar"}? =)
<odigem> Dark_MX: переменные
<GeLic1> odigem: тебе кстати тоже не мешает
<Dark_MX> Как правильно переопределить 'bar': "blahblah" ?
<winedrop> и чтоб старика хотабыча принес.... не привел, как вчера.. а принес))
<odigem> Dark_MX: книжку читай иди
<odigem> там все написано
<Dark_MX> odigem, быстро ты войса схлопотао :)
<AcidBurn1986> Всем ку! С наступившим!
<odigem> Dark_MX: йа харашо пашутил
<odigem> AcidBurn1986: ты хто?
<Dark_MX> odigem,  в отличии от тебя я не спрашиваю каждую мелочь в чатике =)
<AcidBurn1986> а что?
<Dark_MX> AcidBurn1986, быдло бычится, не заметно? :)
<odigem> Dark_MX: ну  тогда {'var' : 'петя'}
<GeLic1> AcidBurn1986: да нечего , у него словарный запас этим ограничен
<odigem> Dark_MX: не шуми, я ответа жду =)
<Dark_MX> odigem, нет
<Dark_MX> odigem, на варзон?
<odigem> Dark_MX: че нет?
<odigem> Dark_MX: спят
<AcidBurn1986> смотрю после нового года все тут повеселели:)
<odigem> AcidBurn1986: а то
<sid_old> ага
<GeLic1> AcidBurn1986:  ну да , особенно те кто в слове "молодец" две ошибки умудрился сделать
<AcidBurn1986> :)
<Dark_MX> GeLic1, Челябинское быдло и не на такое способно :)
<odigem> ты из челябинска?
<GeLic1>  odigem:  а все подумали что ты из Челябинска
<GeLic1>  odigem: к чему бы это?
<odigem> гг
<odigem> смешно
<odigem> а где ето?
<Galaxy2000> там
<positive> (Я нуб) Нужно установить драйвер на usb wifi свисток dlink dwa -160,  девайс вставил(positive@ubuntu:~/2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.1$ lsusb
<positive> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<positive> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<positive> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<positive> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 07d1:3c11 D-Link System
<positive> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub)
<positive> Далее качаю драйвера с сайта производителя чипа (ralink), распаковываю, пишу make (positive@ubuntu:~/2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.1$ sudo make
<positive> make -C tools
<positive> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/positive/2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.1/tools'
<positive> gcc -g bin2h.c -o bin2h
<positive> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/positive/2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.1/tools'
<positive> /home/positive/2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.1/tools/bin2h
<jlewka> пока....)
<positive> cp -f os/linux/Makefile.6 /home/positive/2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.1/os/linux/Makefile
<positive> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.32-24-generic-pae/build SUBDIRS=/home/positive/2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.1/os/linux modules
<odigem> ИЗЫДИ
<positive> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic-pae'
<positive>   CC [M]  /home/positive/2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.1/os/linux/../../common/crypt_md5.o
<positive> In file included from /home/positive/2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.1/include/rt_config.h:92,
<positive>                  from /home/positive/2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.1/os/linux/../../common/crypt_md5.c:28:
<positive> /home/positive/2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.1/include/mlme.h:1185: error: Б─≤MAX_LEN_OF_MLME_QUEUEБ─≥ undeclared here (not in a function)
<positive> make[2]: *** [/home/positive/2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.1/os/linux/../../common/crypt_md5.o] Error 1
<jlewka> positive, !paste
<positive> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/positive/2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.1/os/linux] Error 2
<positive> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic-pae'
<positive> make: *** [LINUX] Error 2
<positive> )
<jlewka> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<positive> Вопрос, что значит сей вывод и как с этим бороться
<jlewka> !paste positive
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='paste positive'
<Dark_MX> А чего бот не среагировал? :\
<jlewka> !paste
<jlewka> у него анти кик)
<odigem> че за фигня xulrunner? уже часа пол компилица
<CrashBoom> re2all
<odigem> ку2фдд О.о
<Dark_MX> odigem, ты в каком классе учишься?
<odigem> Dark_MX: еее  шестом. . .  хотя не восьмом
<odigem> а вобще я жду с 8 утра пока доставица гном и хачу спать но спать нельзя и поетому валяю дурака  чтоб спать не хотелось =)
<CrashBoom> odigem, говори правду! Такой гадостью как школа не занимаюсь =)
<odigem> CrashBoom: и йа
<odigem> фак етот хулранер ето мозилла???
<Dark_MX> odigem, нет
<odigem> мне ета лиса паршивая нафик нинада
<odigem> ye rfr ytn
<CrashBoom> не трож лиса!
<odigem> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/XULRunner
<CrashBoom> =))
<Dark_MX> odigem, я в шоке. Даже я дурак который получал двойки по литературе и письму - могу писать =\
<Dark_MX> Ты похоже что и правда школу не видел в жизни ни разу
<odigem> Dark_MX:  а я писать неумею быстро
<jlewka> positive, вроде как тебе не надо нечего компилировать
<odigem> поетому всякая билиберда выходит :/
 * Dark_MX вспомнил анекдот про самую быструю секретаршу
<GeLic1> ну да "мАлАдец"  это опечатка
<Dark_MX> CrashBoom, кстати :)
<odigem> че она быстро делала?
<Dark_MX> $~>firefox
<Dark_MX> zsh: segmentation fault  firefox
<jlewka> positive, просто сделай, sudo mkdir -p /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA && sudo cp /home/positive/2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.1/RT28?0STA.dat /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA
<CrashBoom> что это  сразу кстати
<jlewka> positive, насчет цифры в RT28?0STA не уверен
<CrashBoom> у меня вообще с видио что-то, никак не разберусь где сабака зарыта. То все ок, то все в глюках...
<odigem> CrashBoom: а че делаеш ваще?
<CrashBoom> а начиналось все с безобидной установкой x11vnc
<CrashBoom> после ее установки при открытии ff или просто свертования развертования папок иксы вообще перезапускались
<CrashBoom> я его снес этот глюк исчез
<odigem> ну значь перепрыгивай на оперу =)
<CrashBoom> все сново заработало
<odigem> опера крутицо ;-)
<CrashBoom> но теперь при свертовании развертовании на экране остаеться окантовка свертовающегося окна
<CrashBoom> через секунту проподает
<CrashBoom> вроде и драйвер вчера обновился
<CrashBoom> (ставлю из репы что в доке на убунту.ру)
<CrashBoom> Подумываю уже вручную поставить
<Dark_MX> odigem, опера - говно (прошу прощения)
<odigem> Dark_MX: с чего такое мнение?
<odigem> сожет вы нирау ею не пользовались?
<CrashBoom> оперой юзался
<odigem> мля тупая клава
<CrashBoom> но фф по мне лучше
<Dark_MX> odigem, она при прокрутке тормозит как ... =0
<odigem> прокрутке?
<odigem> тоесть
<CrashBoom> меня не радует что в нее напихали куча всего...
<odigem> как раз в ней нет ничего, в отличи от того че в мозиле
<odigem> ета гра противных виджетов . бррр
<odigem> и от тем никакого толка, нет окна поиска. урл строка неработает как поиск. неработает половина мультимедии  . . . \
<Dark_MX> памяти кушает огого
<sharikoff> skai: http://itmages.ru/image/view/100203/c5c54c5b
<Dark_MX> и на длинных страницах ой как тормозит)
<Dark_MX> Хром наше все!
<odigem> Dark_MX: у мну макс 370мб было замечено, и ето вкладок 20
<odigem> Dark_MX: всреш
<skai> sharikoff: это у тя дома так?
<odigem> вреш*
<Dark_MX> odigem, у мну одна вкладка и 12% от 2Гб кушала
 * odigem пора менятьт клаву ета неудобная впесню
<odigem> Dark_MX: ето 240???
<sharikoff> skai: угу
<skai> sharikoff: адсл момед на все это хозяйство - это пять баллов
<sharikoff> skai: емае.. фигова смотришь
<Dark_MX> 220 если быть точнее
<skai> sharikoff: а че и к вафле чтото глобальное дается?
<odigem> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<sharikoff> skai: там еще одно облачко
<sharikoff> барс
<odigem> че  я пропустил?
<odigem> утренее инеторазеденение
<skai> sharikoff: аааа.точняк точняк:)ну мало ли:)мож там без глобала.просто чтото местное.городское
<sharikoff> интернет там =))
<skai> sharikoff: а адсл - это резервный канал?
<odigem> Dark_MX: у тя чета не так
<sharikoff> skai: балансировка
<sharikoff> ща трейсроут покажу
<skai> sharikoff: добавь на мобиле очку доступа по жпрс:)как резервный канал:)
<skai> это будет сурово:)как на сибирьтелекоме:)там помоему на админской мобилке постоянно идет инет у всего края
<jlewka> sharikoff, а циско что в этой схеме делает?
<sharikoff> jlewka: ничо
<sharikoff> я на нем пасс ломал
<odigem> паламал?
<sharikoff> вот воткнул она и стоит
<jlewka> а..
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> skai: http://paste.pro/381132
<sharikoff> видал такой?
<sharikoff> =)
 * odigem думает нада было поубирать из гнома всякую шушеру
<odigem> кто знает гном офис ставит?
<jlewka> не слбенький пинг)
<sharikoff> jlewka: ну дык я по радио
<odigem> никто не знает? О.о
<winedrop> от гнома зависит... если бородатый и с топориком то может и поставить
<sharikoff> а второй канал адсл
<Galaxy2000> ну гномы под землей  живут
<odigem> winedrop: ты че дурак?
<jlewka> ясн)
<skai> sharikoff: http://paste.pro/381133
<sharikoff> skai:  у меня на каждый хоп 2 роута =)
<skai> sharikoff: вово:)
<winedrop> нет, я прапорщик))
<sharikoff> а  я майор
<sharikoff> хе хе
<odigem> а кто боцман?
<skai> а я кирилл, еще не служил:))
<odigem> =)
<ceval> боцман спит
<odigem> в школе есче?))
<odigem> есь гентушнеги, не? прост шоб зря многа не писать
<skai> odigem: /join #gentoo-ru
<odigem> skai: 7 бед один ответ ЧИТАЙ ХЕНДБУК на сием канале ответ
<skai> odigem: а что тебе еще надо?в хендбуке все описано предельно точно
<odigem> там такого точно нет ;D
<odigem> меня интересует как поставить все пакеты из dev-libs
<skai> odigem: берешь и ставишь
<odigem> имхо они ну очень долго ставяца
<odigem> ну не по одному же
<odigem> ето не убунта, синаптика нима
<xopek> odigem: глаголь, правоверный
<xopek> и это собсна
<odigem> xopek: че?
<xopek> cd /usr/portage/dev-libs && emerge -v $(ls) не?)
<odigem> хз О.о
<odigem> ето типа поставит все шо найдет О.О такого я еще не видал
<xopek> <odigem> меня интересует как поставить все пакеты из dev-libs
<xopek> чо хател то получил)
<odigem> xopek: а сока их там О.о
<odigem> нада будит с асклм запустить :D
<odigem> fcrjv*
<odigem> аском*
<xopek> жди)
<odigem> пипец еще одно, какойто boost уже минут 40 ставица
<xopek> и зачем аск если есть претенд
<odigem> ну я несина шарю точнее ни сильно помнню
<odigem> шо такое bjam_1_41 O.O ?
<odigem> пропал вроди, жрал 480 метров памяти
<xopek> odigem: а зачем тебе все?
<odigem> xopek: паставлю и спатьпайду
<odigem> хотя мне кажеца спать придец месца два
<skai> odigem: тебе придется спать пару недель
<odigem> =)
<xopek> ахренеть
<odigem> дагоспади я всеравно в чруте
<xopek> а зачем в лине цигвин?
<odigem> xopek: где?
<xopek> emerge -pv $(ls | grep -v 'metadata.xml' | sed -e 's/\(.*\)/dev-libs\/\1/')
<xopek> вот так юзай
<xopek> с масками сам разбирайся)
<odigem> оо я уже боюсь етих либов О.о
<odigem> пойду чета сьем
<chelaxe> ку
<odigem> ку
<VMV> ку
<VMV> у кого-нить есть монитор с разрешением 1366х768?
<xopek> а просто с нестандартным подойдут?)
<xopek> и ваще вопрос задавай, а не глупости спрашивай
<xopek> ибо у "кого-нить" такое разрешение обязательно есть.
<VMV> была проблема с разрешением сплэша, низкое было, решил проблему способом описанным тут http://leolik.blogspot.com/2010/04/samsung-r528.html
<VMV> только теперь при переходе на любой tty не видно даже приглашения...
<VMV> как можно поправить?
<xopek> а зачем менять разрешение сплеша?
<VMV> ну потому что при загрузке его разрешение 640х480, а разрешение монитора 1366х768
<positive> Народ, а может кто удаленно сделать точку доступа, с нуля, за небольшое вознаграждение?
<xopek> ну ваще было бы правильно убрать сплеш... однако я юзаю 1152*864 и при сплеше 640*480 не страдаю...
<xopek> но
<xopek> попробуй сделать разрешение в грубе поменьше
<xopek> сделать меньше, но сохранив необходимый аспект
<VMV> так вот я в грубе и сделал
<xopek> эт я понял. прочитал ссылочку же)
<VMV> ну, так как вернуть tty?)
<xopek> я ж тебе сказал
<xopek> попробуй в грубе разрешение меньше поставить
<xopek> с нужным аспектом, но из дефолтовых
<VMV> а какое из дефолтоввых на этом монике будет нормально выглядеть?
<xopek> ну это 16:9 попробуй 1280*720
<xopek> или 1280*800
<VMV> спасибо, пойду пробовать)
<xopek> positive: точку доступа в смысле файфай?
<TheThing> positive: у тебя есть дистанционо управляемые работы и исходная элементная база?
<TheThing> *роботы
<TheThing> разумеется, технологический процесс 45 нм я выдержать не смогу, поэтому спаяю, как получится
<positive> xopek, Да чтобы машина получала интернет  по pppoe и раздавала его по проводу и wifi через усб карту
<xopek> это не ко мне тогда
<alexandr> @voice alexandr
<alexandr> привет всем
<positive> The Thing, программную точку
<romankrv> Привет всем. Пробую использовать конструкцию как в доке пишут $ {ls . ; ls ..} > mylist    возмозна ли такая конструкция у меня не работает
<gaga_rin> Доброе утро
<TheThing> positive: не, так не смогу. на работе так и не осилил пока свисток в ТД превратить )
<romankrv> это раздел про групирову комманд
<jah-man> всем хай...помогите, как сделать бэкап /home?
<alexandr> сегодня просыпаюсь с бодуна врубаю убунту а там коньки!!!! откуда они взялись у мну сам не знаю
<xopek> romankrv: а что должна сделать эта команда?
<xopek> romankrv: интуитивно я догадываюсь, но хотелось бы уточнить...
<jah-man> ау...хелп миииюю
<positive> TheThing, а жаль  в винде оно так работало и в интернете пишут что можно..
<xopek> jah-man: tar cjf backup$(date +'%d-%m-%Y').tar.bz2 /home
<romankrv> это просто учебный пример то есть выполнить группу команд в фигурных скобках и весь поток исходящих данных от этой группы перенаправить в файл mylist
<jah-man> xopek, спасибо
<ink_sleep> romankrv, ты так и пишешь? $ {ls... ?
<jah-man> xopek, атрибуты файлов сохраняются? я просто хочу сделать даунгрейд до 10.04 и развернуть на ней этот бэкап
<TheThing> positive: в винде оно коряво работает с помощью каких-нибудь дров типа ralink, в лине должно идеально, но практически пока у меня это не вышло )
<TheThing> alexandr: вот что алкогольный НГ с людьми делает )
<alexandr> дааааа
<xopek> jah-man: эм... вроде да. посмотри маны. в крайнем случае сменишь овнера, но rwx должны остаться
<romankrv> ${ ls . ; ls .} > mylist пробую так тоже
<romankrv> не работает
<jah-man> xopek, угумс...спасибо еще раз)
<xopek> и не будет
<ink_sleep> romankrv, а зачем ты пишешь символ $ ?
<xopek> имхо
<xopek> ink_sleep: оно и без $ не сработает же
<romankrv> тот символ чтоб показать как строка выглядит
<xopek> romankrv: (ls . ; ls ..) > mylist
<romankrv> да у себя я пишу { ls . ; ls .} > ьндшые
<xopek> какбэ фигурные другое делают
<sharikoff> А чо ви делаити?
<romankrv> { ls . ; ls .} > mylist
<ink_sleep> inky@inky-laptop:~$ { ls . ; ls  ..; } > file;
<ink_sleep> inky@inky-laptop:~$ cat file
<ink_sleep> 2011-01-03-054557_1210x986_scrot.png
<ink_sleep> ddos_history
<ink_sleep> раздолбаи..
<xopek> мде?
<ink_sleep> целый канал не может понять чего написать надо хД
<ink_sleep> romankrv, ; внутри поставь в конце
<sharikoff> Я и не знаю
<sharikoff> Чо вы тут сделать хотите
<xopek> ink_sleep: ниправда. я круглыми скопками написал.
<alexandr> откуда народ у мну коньки то?
<ink_sleep> хы
<sharikoff> alexandr: Купил?
<alexandr> не,в убунте
<alexandr> шарикофф те привет говорят передают
<romankrv> да я тоже щас проверил с круглыми то оно работает тоже а если поставить ; в конце в фигурн скобках то тоже работает.  Вообщем два варианта оказывается групировки команд есть с фиг скобками и круглыми скобками
<sharikoff> Хто?
<romankrv> Спасибо всем участующми в обсуждении
<alexandr> нася
<sharikoff> Можно ваще без скобок
<sharikoff> alexandr: Эт хто?
<alexandr> эт Вокинск город такой есть я от туда и она тоже
<sharikoff> А причем здесь я?
<romankrv> без скобок вывод и на эран выводит
<alexandr> вот такие вот дела с бодунна
<xopek> sharikoff: без скобок другой результат
<sharikoff> Так поставь пайп или &&
<xopek> sharikoff: без скобок вывод в файл будет только у второй команды. со скобками обе команды выведут в файл. и && не поможет
<sharikoff> Tee
<sharikoff> Не?
<xopek> а зачем?
<sharikoff> Я незнаю чо вы сделать хотите
<xopek> сгруппировать команды
<sharikoff> Ладно.. Все равно ниче не понял
<sharikoff> Зачем
<romankrv> еще например команда sort < mylist и sort mylist работает одинаково а в чкм разница то ведь символ < это перенаправление ввода
<romankrv> можно пример где использовать < нужно
<alexandr> тут
<ink_sleep> mysql -u user -p database < file.mysql
<ink_sleep> здесь нужно =)
<romankrv> ок
<romankrv> спасибо
<xopek> :-)
<ink_sleep> о
<ink_sleep> бажанг
<romankrv> а еще посоветуйте что по networking почитать можно типа "боевой курс"?
<ink_sleep> man ifconfig
<ink_sleep> man route
<ink_sleep> man ip
<romankrv> а художественный стиль ?
<alexandr> как сделать суперские свистоперделки???
<romankrv> всмысле хорошию доку типо теорекические основы networking
<xopek> погуглить никак шоле
<alexandr> хорек
<xopek> начни со спецификаций TCP\IP
<ink_sleep> romankrv, гугли модель OSI
<ink_sleep> и там уже все непонятное гугли
<xopek> alexandr:
<sharikoff> по циско книжку поситай
<sharikoff> там в начале все это расписано
<ratmir> Привет всем(..... Помогите, как выключить  mod_rewrite
<ratmir>  
<romankrv> ок спасибо
<xopek> rapidsp: ;
<xopek> rapidsp: т.е. #
<troshka> привет всем;)
<alexandr> хорек как сделать суперские свистоперделки?
<xopek> rapidsp: или в .htaccess вписать RewriteEngine Off
<ink_sleep> ratmir, что у тебя за древний дистр, что модреврайт по дефалту не включен) ?
<xopek> alexandr: какие
<alexandr> и те привет
<xopek> ink_sleep: вЫключить
<alexandr> ну чтоб я не узнал линукс
<ink_sleep> удалить из modes_enabled симлинк
<sharikoff> romankrv: http://disk.yes.ru/file/zdvhfyfe
<xopek> alexandr: rm -Rf / && install windows 7
<alexandr> шарикофффффффф
<sharikoff> @kban alexandr займись делом
<ink_sleep> оО
<sharikoff> достал
<ink_sleep> @mode -b *!~alexandr@a0.sub207.net78.udm.net
<sharikoff> то про бабу мне какую то трет
<ink_sleep> ты время бана то указывай
<ink_sleep> 72000
<sharikoff> то хайлатит
<sharikoff> просто так..
<sharikoff> делать нефиг ему.. пусть уроки учит
<ink_sleep> хД
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем
<sharikoff> дароф
<ink_sleep> ку
<[v-8]_jupiter> МОжешь глянуть http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=132901.msg977092#msg977092
<ink_sleep> kernel oops
<ink_sleep> [v-8]_jupiter, kvm то какой?
<ink_sleep> версия?
<ink_sleep> с какими параметрами запускаются ашины?
<rapidsp> xopek: ? ась? :)
<xopek> rapidsp: ?
<odigem> как найти гнома?
<sharikoff> позвать
<odigem> which gnome не катит
<xopek> гном не отдельная программа
<sharikoff> whereis gnome-panel
<odigem> нач непроверю
<sharikoff> =)
<odigem> так пойду тода его к Чу присобачу
<odigem> Ху
<sharikoff> лучше к чу
<odigem> =)
<odigem> ага а как тогда у меня Чу слетели? или у меня чу не ставяца
<sharikoff> ну смаря какие чу
<sharikoff> чу или ЧУ
<Holeech> через playonlinux можно поставить wine?
<romankrv> http://www.gnome.org/
<vadimkiselev> Holeech: playonlinux - оболочка для wine
<Holeech> тоесть по сути, без самого установленного вайна она не работает?
<odigem> vadimkiselev: ето две разные вещи
<odigem> Holeech: нет она ставит свой Ы
<Holeech> откуды?
<odigem> а хз
<odigem> я забыл
<Gerard1> Привет народ!
<Holeech> вот если нету у мну вайна, а только плейлинукс
<odigem> я думал там контра есь , поставил и снес
<vadimkiselev> odigem: я не написал что это одно и то-же, я написал,что playonlinux - ОБОЛОЧКА
<odigem> Holeech: а че неробит?
<Holeech> да всё робит... просто интересно
<odigem> vadimkiselev: ну звиняй там контру поставить низя, значит не вайн
<Holeech> вот в чём разница из репы вайн поставить или из плейлинукса
<Holeech> если я не буду из репы ставить вайн
<Holeech> а сразу оттуда
<vadimkiselev> odigem: она и без него хорошо ставится
<xopek> Holeech: я тя спалил.
<Holeech> да ну нах.. ;)
<xopek> дадада
<Holeech> а я и не прятался
<xopek> врешь. прятался
<Holeech> не
<xopek> ты всегда фиолетовый
<xopek> а тут жолтый
<Holeech> там плюсиг
<Holeech> playlinux вместе с собой установил вайн, вайнтрикс и тд...
<xopek> ну если поставил, шо парицо то
<^DEMOSS^> хмм
<^DEMOSS^> удивительно
<^DEMOSS^> что домашняя вдс что физ сервер на работе выдают не более 150 страниц в секунду
<^DEMOSS^> при этом процессор - все 4 ядра загруцжены на 100%
<xopek> зачем вдс на убунте
<^DEMOSS^> поскольку везде стоит рейд , то я так думаю не в io wait
<^DEMOSS^> дело... значит остается мускул
<^DEMOSS^> xopek я что по твоему дурак, доверять сервера убунте ?? )))
<^DEMOSS^> я доверяю только материнской системе - дебиан
<xopek> да кто тя знает...
<xopek> мде
<xopek> лечиться надо)
<^DEMOSS^> почему ? )
<xopek> потому что только фря решает
<^DEMOSS^> лол, а солярка ?
<xopek> не
<xopek> не актуально
<^DEMOSS^> шо не - зацени s11x
<xopek> дану
<xopek> я что по твоему дурак...?)
<Holeech> ;))
<^DEMOSS^> s11x  -отрок огт opensolaris + crossbow  - виртуальные сетевые стеки из коробки
<xopek> ну и шшто
<xopek> не кайф)
<^DEMOSS^> ставишь физику, на нее несколько веб серверов и разруливаешь нативно всю сеть. Радуешься высоким показателям скорости
<xopek> ну так выкинь тогда дебу)
<xopek> деба древняя ппц
<TomFarr> МСК-14.02
<^DEMOSS^> дебу выкину тогда, когда в солярке  добьюсь такой же производительности kvm
<^DEMOSS^> древняя, но рабочая
<xopek> в ней даже в тестовой нету софта, который вже во всем мире с стейблах
<^DEMOSS^> по крайней мере он мне не пишет, что пароль к базе данных не подходит, как таже убунта
<xopek> ну знаешь....у меня есть диск с линуксом каким-то 98го года. он тоже рабочий.
<^DEMOSS^> хочешь софт - качай пакеты и подключай репы
<xopek> подумаешь, неюзабельный. старый. блабла. зато рабочий...
<^DEMOSS^> фря не юзерфриендли нифига 8\
<xopek> юзерфрендли убунта
<Lorgus> привет страна
<^DEMOSS^> убунта очень даже тру к пользователям относится, много работает из коробки и красивая
<xopek> а фря она сервер анд труЪ френдли :-)
<^DEMOSS^> но то как это все работает и сколько нужно с собой в мешке напильников и костылей такскать - это ужос
<xopek> ну вощем как обычна афтопег
<xopek> потому я пшел в магазин за едой
<^DEMOSS^> об убунте - не оффтопик )
<xopek> фря соляра деба.... все это не есть убунта)
<^DEMOSS^> дебиан - это мама )
<^DEMOSS^> родители  это святое и всегда в теме )
<xopek> кнопикс это папа...
<^DEMOSS^> папа - это торвальд )
<jlewka> ))))))
<jlewka> кнопикс дедушка )
<^DEMOSS^> представляешь сколько ему пришлось еб**ся чтобы это все родилось ? ))
<xopek> я всегда подозревал что он (торвальдс) ничего не знает о ЖИВЫХ девушках...
<^DEMOSS^> он знает что из них появляется еда
<uuu__> qait
<uuu__> =)) не совсем то
<^DEMOSS^> ink_sleep,
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff,
<^DEMOSS^>  вы тюнинговали настройки мускула ?
<Yandzee> Привет всем!
<alexandr> народ помогите плиз сделать звук в кутим :)
<Holeech> ты откуда его ставил?
<alexandr> Holeech через терминал
<Holeech> тоесть из официальных репов?
<alexandr> да
<alexandr> Holeech как сделать?
<Holeech> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:qutim/qutim.svn && sudo apt-get update
<Holeech> сделай сначала это
<Holeech> потом sudo apt-get install qutim qutim-languages qutim-artwork
<alexandr> что дальше?
<Holeech> всё сделал?
<alexandr> да
<Holeech> кутим на русском?
<alexandr> да
<Holeech> заходи в настройки
<alexandr> зашёл
<Holeech> звук
<ceval> странно у меня в qutim по умолчанию есть звук
<alexandr> ну
<Holeech> внешняя команда ogg123 -q "%1"
<Holeech> приминить ок
<Holeech> далее в настройки интерфейса
<Holeech> выбири звуковую тему какую хочешь
<Holeech> но шоб звук заробил нужно поставить щё пакетик
<alexandr> а где эту звуковую тему выбрать?
<Holeech> в оформлении
<alexandr> всё сделал
<Holeech> sudo apt-get install vorbis-tools
<alexandr> он мне написал E: Неудовлетворённые зависимости. Попытайтесь выполнить 'apt-get -f install', не указывая имени пакета, (или найдите другое решение).
<alexandr> alexandr@alexandr-desktop:~$
<Holeech> ну дык выполни apt-get -f install
<Holeech> sudo apt-get -f install
<alexandr> спасибо те громадное
<Holeech> ;)
<alexandr> холеч у мну щас кутим англ стал :(
<leva> привет всем!
<leva> кто нибудь может дать  консультации по LUBUNTU
<aurodionov> посоветуйте удобны жабер клиент пожайлуста
<xopek> aurodionov: pidgin
<xopek> leva: держи
<leva> почему поставил kmyfirewall через synaptek и  никак не могу добиться чтобы он в меню отображался?через командную строку запускается
<aurodionov> всем спасибо
<Offoffoff> aurodionov: pidgin
<jlewka> http://itpaste.ru/381671 подскажите где ошибка?)
<jlewka> dhcp3-serv
<jlewka> почему нет не раздает
<aurodionov> ещё вопрос ,как переставить ось на другой хард , хом на одном разделе с осью,посоветуйти или ссылью ткните гдне почитать
<jlewka> Offoffoff, о великий и могучий Offoffoff, помоги мне, и бо вера моя, в во всемогущество убунты рушиться! о горе мне! Горе!
<Offoffoff> jlewka: не манипулируй.
<jlewka> Ни как не могу dhcp3-serv настроить, ttp://itpaste.ru/381671 подскажи где ошибка?)
<Offoffoff> jlewka: если есть в тебе Вера, то какая-то ошибка смешная не сломит Её.
<jlewka> Да прав, но не откажи... протяни руку помощи, ибо тот мои знания бессильны, с такой силой сам я справиться не могу...
<Offoffoff> jlewka: а broadcast не должен ли нести 255?
<Offoffoff> и зачем ad-hoc?
<jlewka> вафля так настроена
<jlewka> пробывал и с 255
<jlewka> такой же эфект
<Offoffoff> поставь none
<Offoffoff> у тебя одна сетевка?
<jlewka> 3
<Offoffoff> sudo nano /etc/default/dhcpd
<jlewka> там прописан eth0
<jlewka> но инет работает по ppp0
<jlewka> хм..)
<Offoffoff> он нужен?
<Offoffoff> или что-то иное
<jlewka> есть
<jlewka> нужен
<Offoffoff> а на чо ругается?
<jlewka> ну винда тупо не могла получить адрес, долго пыталась, пакеты отсылает но не получает
<jlewka> в убунту через dhclinet listening on lpf/wlan0/какой-то мак
<jlewka> sending on lpf/wlan0/тот же мак
<Offoffoff> wlan0
<Offoffoff> зачем?
<Offoffoff> у тебя же eth0
<Offoffoff> на eth0 и цепляйся
<jlewka> не понял
<jlewka> это же на другом компе
<jlewka> идет попытка получить адрес по вафли
<Offoffoff> jlewka: на сервере - какой интерфейс занимается раздачей по DHCP
<Offoffoff> скажи DHCP, где интерфейс-то.
<jlewka> wlan0
<Offoffoff> ну
<Offoffoff> а у тебя там eth0
<jlewka> subnet 192.168.2.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
<jlewka> interface wlan0;
<Offoffoff> он исправно раздает по eth0
<Offoffoff> проверь
<jlewka> ctr
<Offoffoff> nano /etc/default/dhcp3-server
<Offoffoff> что там
<jlewka> теперь wlan0
<jlewka> убрал из ad-hoc , теперь сеть не видна вообще
<Offoffoff> none;
<jlewka> нон стоит
<Offoffoff> в логах ругань есть?
<jlewka> http://itpaste.ru/381686 iwconfig
<jlewka> [538742.892527] UDP: bad checksum. From 91.211.54.130:32663 to 178.74.64.139:1031 ulen 28
<jlewka> [540330.939182] UDP: bad checksum. From 94.125.93.2:52819 to 178.74.64.139:1031 ulen 28
<jlewka> ага
<Drakonus> Привет всем.
<Drakonus> Вынужден работать в семерке, но хочу также иметь ВМ с кубунтой.
<Drakonus> Комп к сожалению без поддержи виртуализации, но зато с 4 гб рамы.
<Drakonus> Итак поставил кубунту, установил гостевые дополнения перезагрузился.
<Drakonus> 1. Разрешение не меняется в зависимости от размеров окна.  2. Сеамлесс режим не работает.  3. Все тормозит со страшной силой.
<Drakonus> В линуксе когда запускал ХР в виртуалке все летало, семлессилось, и  разрешение менялось.
<Drakonus> Что я делаю не так?
<Offoffoff> Drakonus: ну ставь по настоящему. Все вопросы к авторам виртуальной машины.
<Offoffoff> Drakonus: все вопросы к производителю резиновой женщины... :-)
<Drakonus> Не понял как по настоящему?
<jlewka> Offoffoff, ток эта ругань к этому не относится?
<Offoffoff> надо принять мужское решение
<Offoffoff> jlewka: неа
<Offoffoff> jlewka: это какая-то фигня
<Drakonus> Я наверно просто что-то не так сделал
<Offoffoff> Drakonus: ну да... ты неправильно поставил Ubuntu
<Offoffoff> Drakonus: надо было загрузится с CD и поставить её как надо
<Drakonus> Ооо... Мне интерестно КАК можно не правельно ее поставить?
<Offoffoff> Drakonus: перезагрузив компьютер
<Offoffoff> Drakonus: воткнув флешку с дистром
<Offoffoff> Drakonus: или CD в CD-ROM
<Drakonus> ...И снея винду?
<Offoffoff> Drakonus: желательно бы...
<Drakonus> Не не могу...
<Offoffoff> Drakonus: и вообще во всем офисе
<Offoffoff> Drakonus: у всех родственников
<Offoffoff> Drakonus: у всех знакомых
<Drakonus> Ты же знаешь что не всегда можно использовать линукс. Многие программы не работают на линуксе. Многое железо не работает на линуксе. Давай не будем опять это обсуждать. Я работал много времени на линуксе и знаю какие проблемы с ним возниÐ
<go8765> :)
<Drakonus> в виртуальной машине.
<Drakonus> Хорошо, вообще сеамлесс для линукса работает? или только для винды?
<Offoffoff> jlewka: http://itpaste.ru/381725
<Drakonus> ну помогите пожалста
<Offoffoff> Drakonus: это проблемы резиновой женщины
<Offoffoff> Drakonus: надо идти на канал, где их обсуждают.
<Offoffoff> Drakonus: тут реальные проблемы, с реальным железом.
<Offoffoff> Drakonus: ставь нормально и приходи
<jlewka> Offoffoff, это раздача по вайфай?
<Offoffoff> jlewka: да какая разница?
<Drakonus> Ты хочешь сказать что виртуальная машина не корректно работает? А ты можешь сказать на вскидку канал где занимаются только виртуализацией?
<Offoffoff> jlewka: DHCP-то какая разница через что раздавать?
<jlewka> Offoffoff, когда ставлю none, то сеть вообще не видна..
<jlewka> ну в принципе ни какой)
<Offoffoff> jlewka: ты только wifi настрой в режиме точки доступа
<jlewka> настроена
<jlewka> к сети подключаешься норм
<Offoffoff> jlewka: ну вроде тогда должно пахать
<jlewka> а ип не получаешь
<jlewka> если указывать вручную инет есть
<Offoffoff> jillsmitt_h: указывай в настройках DHCP, куда ему и что раздавать.
<jlewka> вроде как все указано
<Offoffoff> ну тогда вроде должно работать
<jlewka> такой вопрос, в /etc/default/dhcp3-serv надо указывать через что раздается
<asker> привет, ребят какой самый удобный клиент под линукс для p2p?
<jlewka> или через что инет получаешь?
<jlewka> должно!)
<Offoffoff> jlewka: через что раздается...
<Offoffoff> jlewka: куда надо рассылать пакеты и слушать их
<Offoffoff> asker: ml-donkey
<alexandr> народ где можно скачать клубняк нормальный????
<Offoffoff> alexandr: www.jamendo.com
<GeLic1> привет ещё раз
<Offoffoff> alexandr: кроме того, в твоем rhythmbox есть плагин. Можешь это делать даже не выходя в браузер.
<antuan> народ после обновления alsa удалилась папка /proc/asound как вернуть?)
<total> всем привет, подскажите плиз что это, не соединения с ldap? http://paste.pro/381938
<sharikoff> total: там же написано
<total> ?, у мя с английским не так уж и хорошо, так что там
<total> ?
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff>  на лдап
<alexandr> народ как узнать какая у мя скорость в инете?
<DarthWantuz> скачай популярный торрент
<DarthWantuz> 100%й способ выжать из интернета всё
<xopek> speedtest.net
<DarthWantuz> торренты таки лучше показывают
<xopek> нифига
<alexandr> блин волгателеком совсем охренел!!!418кб/с  скорость!!!обещали 1мб/с
<xopek> хттп не выжимает как торрент, а юзаю я хттп чаще торрентов
<DarthWantuz> (только обычно клиенты показывают в мегабайтах в секунду)
<xopek> alexandr: может линия у тя фуфло
<alexandr> линия норма
<DarthWantuz> у меня на спидтесте один раз показало, что у меня 150 мбит/с :D
<xopek> alexandr: дану? чем проверял?
<alexandr> пальцем
<xopek> вот как проверял так они тебе инет и дают
<alexandr> а может и линия!!!
<xopek> черз палец
<alexandr> народ а как сделать чтоб ip адрес не было видеть ???
<xopek> учить язык русский там
<zenadoreg> http://img.izhnet.org/picture//110105164345f0_0.jpg
<zenadoreg> что за проблема?
<xopek> неправильный конфиг
<zenadoreg> как поправить?
<xopek> исправить конфиг
<zenadoreg> кхм....
<zenadoreg> как исправить конфиг чтобы у меня поставилась убунту 10.10 с загрузочной флешки на нетбук acer aspire one 721?
<xopek> почитать мануал к сислинуксу
<xopek> найти ошибку
<xopek> исправить
<xopek> профит.
<zenadoreg> а если не вариант такой способ
<xopek> убицаапстену, очевидно же
<xopek> за тебя маны читать никто не будет
<zenadoreg> не убица то же не вариант и заставлять кого-то работать в новогодние праздники то же не вариант, так что пойду лучше гугл помучаю
<pioner-555> Хай всем!
<pioner-555> помогите пожалуйста, на ноутбук packard bell easynote tm-98 поставил ubuntu 10.10, система не видит блютуз
<alexandr> люди подскажите прогу чтоб узнавать температуру процессора и как поставить эту прогу?
<pioner-555> xsensors
<alexandr> pioner-555 как поставить её?
<pioner-555> приложения -> центр приложения, а там в поиске
<pioner-555> какое то ленивое сообщество
<ampiryan> pioner-555: жаль сообщество не может установить настроить и пользоваться программами за тебя :)
<total> помогите плиз найти ошибку конфиг здесь http://paste.pro/381982, а то нет подключения к ldap
<pioner-555> если новичок обратился, так сразу в штыки всё, никто и не просил настроить и использовать за меня! Смысл тогда этого канала? Если вы на вопросы людей ответить не можете?
<ampiryan> pioner-555: тебе ответили
<pioner-555> что то вменяемого ответа я не услышал!
<ampiryan> xsensors -> искать в центр приложеий.
<pioner-555> да
<pioner-555> screenlets
<pioner-555> ещё попробуй
<ampiryan> что такое screenlets?
<total> скринлеты для рабочего стола
<ampiryan> total: я знаю, просто не понятно как они к xsensors относятся
<pioner-555> в них вроде были датчики температуры
<pioner-555> альтернатива
<ampiryan> есть sensors-applet
<ampiryan> apt-cache show sensors-applet
<total> sharikoff, помоги ты чтоль мне плиз!!! где все ? все уже облазил, гугл перерыл не могу найти причину
<[v-8]_jupiter> Народ есть ли возможность востновить данные с ext3 без отмонтирования раздела
<[v-8]_jupiter> удалил токашо с виртуалки файлы а бекап есть только старый
<total> ау есть кто живой? подайте признаки жизни
<pew> добрый вечер всем
<pew> такие дела:поставил винду,за ней поставил убунту
<pew> груб винду видит но при попытки грузануть пишет ошибку  <Windows root>system32\hal.dll.
<pew> типа файл испорчен или отсутствует
<pew> где начинать рыть?
<xopek> востанови хал
<pew> не понял
<pew> а
<pew> наврядли поможет чувствую)
<romankrv> find / -name *.rpm -exec chmod 755 '{}' \; Что означает {} \; в этой команде?
<pew> может в самом грубе проблема?обе оси на одном хдд
<jlewka> как применить настройки /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf без перезагрузки?
<jlewka> romankrv, {} найденный файл \; конец команды, вроде так
<ampiryan> romankrv: подстановка. это показывает что после chmod 755 будут подставлять найденые файлы
<OdmincheG> Хай! :) При удалении юзера его home директория удаляется?
<ampiryan> кто-нибудь может объяснить значение static-функций в языке Си? в частновсти - в gtk.
<total>  помогите плиз найти ошибку в настройке ldap  конфиг здесь http://paste.pro/381982, а то нет подключения к ldap
<romankrv> да для этого ключ есть man userdel
<ampiryan> OdmincheG: если настроишь
<ampiryan> romankrv: можно и автоматом через конфиг
<OdmincheG> Но по умолчанию я так понимаю что не удаляется...
<romankrv> -r, --remove
<ampiryan> OdmincheG: /etc/deluser.conf
<romankrv> jlewka: а где можно почитать про {}
<OdmincheG> у, спс! :)
<ampiryan> есть же здесь програмисты. Как понять static-функции в Си?
<alexandr> подскажите плиз как сделать кутим чтоб был русский?
<OdmincheG> <alexandr> так он по умолчанию таким устанавливается!? О_о
<alexandr> я после того как сделал звук он стал англ
<alexandr> кто нить подскажет как русский кутим сделать?
<pioner-555> читай http://itshaman.ru/articles/30/rusifikatsiya-qutim-ustanovka-smailov-i-zvukov-ot-qip
<OdmincheG> <alexandr> http://files.internetdevels.com/dream/qutim_1.png
<alexandr> я в курсе то что там,но там один английский и всё
<OdmincheG> <alexandr> а потом http://files.internetdevels.com/dream/qutim.png
<OdmincheG> И там есть выбор языка
<alexandr> я говорю те нет у меня там ничего
<AbiGeuS> кутим русский )
<pioner-555> скачай кутим с ццентра приложений убунты
<artus> alexandr: qutim-languages  ставил?
<pioner-555> и не надо будет ничего ставить
<AbiGeuS> pioner-555: +1
<alexandr> неа
<alexandr> как поставить его?
<artus> молча, береш и ставиш
<artus> так же как и все остальное
<artus> хочеш через аптгет,, хош через синаптик
<sharikoff> artus: прювед!
<artus> sharikoff: дарофф
<alexandr> мля ничё не идёт
<sharikoff> @voice alexandr
<alexandr> sharikoff хоть ты подскажи как кутим русский сделать?
<sharikoff> !kern
<ubuntuhelp> пересборка ядра http://bbs.linuxtone.org/thread-6570-1-1.html
<sharikoff> alexandr: я этим не пользуюсь
<sharikoff> ибо фуфло
<alexandr> а чем пользуешься?
<sharikoff> но это мое глубокое имхо
<sharikoff> centerim
<alexandr> центерим это чё?
<artus> ругательство такое )
<sharikoff> это заклинание телепортации в гугл через браузер
<artus> дадада))) оно самое )
<sharikoff> мде..
<sharikoff> транспарент прокси в одно лицо как то не очень
<alexandr> центерим то это пиджин вроде
<sharikoff> alexandr: точно
<sharikoff> ты самый грамотный из всех кого я знаю
<sharikoff> ты ядро не кодишь?
<alexandr> какое ядро?
<sharikoff> круглое
<sharikoff> для золушки
<alexandr> не
<sharikoff> 2.6.37 например
<alexandr> это чё,я сегодня туплю(бодун однако)
<sharikoff> да ты и вчера
<sharikoff> и позавчера тоже
<alexandr> вчера пил
<sharikoff> пожизни походу
<alexandr> :)
<sharikoff> те стружка в уши не летит на работе?
<alexandr> :)))) иногда
<alexandr> 4 дня попей посмотрим на тебя!!!
<sharikoff> я на проверках 2 недели пил
<sharikoff> еще и документы делал
<sharikoff> и ниче
<alexandr> у тя какое водкоизмещение?
<sharikoff> завязываем оффтоп
<Ilya21> gjlj;lbnt
<Ilya21> подождите
<Ilya21> помогите мне в теме по адресу http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=132951.0
<Ilya21> плиззз
<Ilya21> помогите в теме Русскоязычное сообщество Ubuntu Linux Поддержка Общие вопросы Языки и приложения
<Ilya21> плиз
<alexandr> что именно то?
<artus> Ilya21: а зачем ты все время переставляеш систему ?
<Ilya21> Мне нужна программа чтобы скачивать языки и приложения в deb-пакеты.
<Ilya21> Очень надо а то инет медленный.
<sharikoff> тренируется
<Ilya21> вот что
<artus> Ilya21: можно создать из уже установленого минирепозиторий ) так пойдеть?
<alexandr> конечно пойдёт!!!
<Ilya21> ну какнибудь запихнуть язык в дэб
<Ilya21> хоть как
<alexandr> ты в .exe его делай
<sharikoff> язык? в деб?
<Ilya21> ну надо запихнуть на диск если так легче
<Ilya21> да
<sharikoff> оригинально..
<artus> Ilya21: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=62268.0
<Ilya21> или в чё-нибудь ещё главное чтобы не через инет и желательно на диск
<alexandr> Ilya21 ты извращенец!!!
<alexandr> Ilya21 на фига линукс ставил если мнет тормоз???
<artus> alexandr: чей это извращенец, он бекапы делаеть)
<artus> @kick alexandr остынь
<Ilya21> я немного не понял что в /var/cache/apt/archives лежат дэбы прог которые я скачал через центр
<artus> да
<artus> там же и локализация и вообще все что ты ставил
<artus> тобиш второй раз качать уже не надо будет
<Ilya21> супер
<Ilya21> а что с языками
<Ilya21> русский у меня полчаса качался
<zenadoreg> столкнулся с проблемой что вставляю загрузочную флешку, но лайв не грузится черный экран со словом boot и моргающим курсором
<zenadoreg> что за проблема?
<artus> проблема мигающего курсора )
<black_cat> прям название для детектива :)
<zenadoreg> а что сделать то?
<AbiGeuS> <zenadoreg>, проверь не битый ли исошник, если исошник ок, то бери другую флешку)
<sharikoff> zenadoreg: ядро не видит
<sharikoff> на флешке
<jlewka> народ, при make не надо же использовать судо?
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> только при установке
<jlewka> p: невозможно удалить «/tftpboot»: Отказано в доступе
<jlewka> make: *** [LINUX] Ошибка 1
<jlewka> это у меня кривые руки или у разрабов тогда?
<jlewka> RT3090STA
<jlewka> драйвер
<zenadoreg> блин
<sharikoff> тфтп прописывается в инит
<sharikoff> а там нужен рут
<zenadoreg> а есть какая нибудь сетевая установка убунты?
<artus> jlewka: при мейк не нужно, при мейк инстал нужно
<zenadoreg> а то от 7 уже тошнит
<jlewka> значит и при простом make нужен рут или я не прально что то делаю?
<sharikoff> zenadoreg: есть
<sharikoff> jlewka: я те же все рассказал?
<sharikoff> или не видно было?
<total_>  помогите плиз найти ошибку в настройке ldap  конфиг здесь http://paste.pro/381982, а то нет подключения к ldap
<jlewka> sharikoff, не понял все равно) а почему он прописывается при make а не make install ?) или у убунты такие специфические права доступа?
<sharikoff> jlewka: ну сделай под рутом
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> какие проблемы то?
<jlewka> это не прально?)
<sharikoff> я всегда под рутом
<sharikoff> нелюблю когда отказывают
<jlewka> и это не прально...
<sharikoff> и предваряя тупой флуд и высеры скажу
<sharikoff> что я не настолько дубовый чтоб что то удалить
<artus> sharikoff: что мак тоже под рутом сноситцо в ноль )
<sharikoff> или случайно! сделать рм рф
<artus> а вообще рута боятцо не надо )
<total_> sharikoff, что мне с ldap-то делать-то
<total_> ?
<sharikoff> total_: сноси
<artus> но и ныть по поводу у меня рута нет я им залогинитцо не могу тоже не стоит)
<sharikoff> ненужен он для почты
<total_> занова ставить?
<sharikoff> посмотри конфиги еще раз
<sharikoff> сравни
<sharikoff> посмотри логи
<sharikoff> посмотри где ошибка
<total_> я для сравнения в сети не один рабочий конфиг не могу найти
<sharikoff> total_: никто не будет тут разгребать километры конфигов за тебя
<sharikoff> нянек нету
<total_> ну я просто уж всю сеть перепохал
<sharikoff> плохо искал
<total_> пойду дальше копаться
<sharikoff> total_: бунту=линукс
<total_> всем пока
<sharikoff> а линуксов мнооооого
<total_> да знаю что и убунту и сусе и тини кор все линукс
<sharikoff> ну
<sharikoff> и там манов тоже нет?
<sharikoff> чо вы вперились в один форум и по 8 одинаковых постов там
<romankrv> какие например полезные случаи использования жестких ссылок?
<romankrv> нет идей и людей
<romankrv> ?
<jlewka> nfs
<jlewka> за место копирования или перемещения
<jlewka> оч удобно)
<romankrv> ok
<ink_sleep> romankrv, в дропбоксе хранить профили
<romankrv> при удалении хард линки должна ли удалятся первая?
<romankrv> inode у них же одинаковый
<jlewka> нет
<jlewka> пока есть хоть один харт линк, файл будет существовать
<jlewka> хард*
<romankrv> то есть по сути можно сказать что начальный файл тоже в какой то мере хард линк?
<jlewka> да именно
<jlewka> файл, это толбко ссылка на область памяти
<jlewka> и пока есть хоть одна такая ссылка файл будет существовать
<TheThing> ага... кто бы сказал, как в дропбоксе хранить профиль хромиума...
<jlewka> romankrv, http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/2419365/ хорошая книжка, тут более подробно про все написано)
<romankrv> хорошо тогда еще если каталоги это тоже файлы с перечислением нодов туда входящих почему нельзя делать хардсылки на каталоги
<romankrv> спс за линк
<artus> TheThing: ln -s .config/chromium ~/dropbox/backup/
<jlewka> как то мне объясняои...
<TheThing> а если не целиком? )
<jlewka> но не помню)
<romankrv> я за хардлинку спросил
<TheThing> artus: мне вся хистори и еще сто метров постоянной синхры как бы не нужны )
<romankrv> artus
<TheThing> писать скрипты, которые ежеминутно копируют часть файлов в папку дропбокса?
<artus> TheThing: а что тебе мешает сделать линт именно на то что тебе надо?
<artus> *r
<artus> *к
<TheThing> artus: то, что это тупой браузер перезаписывает файлы
<TheThing> он удаляет хардлинк на старый файл и на его место пишет новый, иначе объяснить не могу
<artus> и что ?
<TheThing> и все.
<TheThing> в дропбоксе лежит одна копия, в его профиле - другая
<artus> не) она автоматом синхроницируетцо с дропбоксом )
<TheThing> бред
<Iluha> Как зарегестрироваться?
<TheThing> каким образом, если это РАЗНЫЕ файлы становятся? )
<artus> TheThing: ln -s test dropbox && touch zzz test/ и проверь появилсо ли в дропбоксе )
<TheThing> artus: это что это ты сейчас сделал этой командой? )
<TheThing> кто такой тач ззз? )
<alexandr> артус я остыл
<artus> причемм тут хардлинк на старый файл?
<TheThing> artus: ты в проблему вник?
<artus> TheThing: что тебе надо такого синхронизаровать?
<TheThing> artus: есть директория с профилем хромиума. нужно часть файлов из нее синхрить через дропбокс, для чего нужно сделать симлинк или хардлинк с части файлов из папки хромиума с файлами в папке дропбокса. так?
<artus> ну
<TheThing> т.е. где-то в одном из этих двух мест будут лежать хардлинки на те же файлы.
<Iluha> Всем привет
<TheThing> artus: что делается при изменении файла?
<artus> если имя его не меняется то он обновляется и там куда ты его слинковал
<TheThing> artus: изменяется область памяти на НЖМД. Линки с файлов в обоих директориях ведут на нее, соответственно, и там, и там меняются копии.
<TheThing> artus: молодец.
<artus> ну и
<artus> проблема в чем ?
<TheThing> artus: а что будет, если удалить один из файлов (хардлинк) и записать на его место новый файл с тем же именем?
<artus> ниче не будет )
<TheThing> не открыть для изменения, а вообще удалить
<TheThing> правильно. ни хера не будет. будут два разных файла с двух разных областях памяти
<jlewka> а как ты на его место запишешь другой файл?
<Iluha> Видно что я пишу?
<artus> ибо ln -s это симлинк а не хардлинк воде как бы )
<TheThing> artus: посрать
<TheThing> хромиум удаляет любые линки и пишет файлы заново. поэтому синхронизация теряется сразу же после открытия программы
<artus> TheThing: эм, а почему у меня не теряется?
<TheThing> и профиль начинает жить своей жизнью независимо от дропбокса
<TheThing> artus: а кто тебя знает?
<artus> почему у меня синхронизируется и хром и можила и тандерберд ?
<TheThing> версия какая хромиума? я на двух компах пробовал с обоими типами линков
<TheThing> мозилла у меня тоже синхрится нормально
<artus> 10й
<TheThing> с мозиллой и кутимом проблем нет - по описанному способу делаю, как и ты. а хромиум - хрен лысый!
<TheThing> удаляет и все.
<alexandr> TheThing хромиум совсем гавно
<TheThing> alexandr: пичалька
<Iluha> Скажите пожалуйста, видно текст который я пишу?
<TheThing> alexandr: никогда значит не ставь его, а то в говне окажешься
<himik> нет
<TheThing> Iluha: нет
<Iluha> Спасибо)
<TheThing> Iluha: не видно, зачем ты это пишешь.
<himik> ничего не понятно
<Iluha> Пытался понять зарегестрировался или нет
<alexandr> да ставил я этот хромиум гавно полное,плагинов нет никаких
<himik> хромиум сойдет для быстро полазить
<himik> в фирефоксе иногда путаются в открытых закладках
<alexandr> да только для этого он
<TheThing> есть плагины. все остальное тормознутостью либо убогостью заколебало.
<TheThing> но вот некоторое конечно выбешивает, например, отсутствие предпросмотра при печати - это жесть
<Zalexi> всем привет
<Zalexi> нужна помощь маководов или скажите в какой они ветке
<SergeyIT> они уже срубили сук на котором сидят
<Zalexi> SergeyIT: ту не вопрос кто где срубил :)
<artus> TheThing: хах !
<TheThing> шо
<Zalexi> тут я на роботу страиваюсь, шеф дал свой мак -навести порядок и т.д. а я с ними не знаком, все по винде да по убунту
<artus> TheThing: работает сцылко даже если удалить файл и потом создать с таким же именем )
<TheThing> artus: тебе скрины сделать?
<TheThing> или на видео записать?
<TheThing> почему у меня тогда такая фигня? :(
<artus> TheThing: http://paste.pro/382542
<artus> тольк что пробовал
<artus> там де нано я типа всякую ффигню вбивал )
<TheThing> так. а хромиум?
<artus> ну для наглядности могу черех echo сделать )
<artus> главное делать ему полные пути к файлам ) тогда все пучком будеть )
<TheThing> artus: твой пример-то у меня тоже работает
<TheThing> ладно, сейчас еще раз с хромиумом попробую
<Zalexi> мне никто не поможет?
<artus> Zalexi: а причем тут убунта ?
<TheThing> с маком? на канале убунту?
<TheThing> иди ты... на канал маков )
<Zalexi> я же порпросил подсказать, может кто знает. к тому же кто-то из тех кто здесь сидит не раз говорил, что пользуется маком
<artus> это все матрица )
<Zalexi> TheThing: а конкретнее адрес можешь сказаьб?
<TheThing> нет. я не джобоимелец
<Zalexi> artus: и ты не занешь?
<artus> неа )
<Zalexi> ладно
<TheThing> ~/.config/chromium/Default$ ln -s "~/.config/chromium/Default/Last Session" "~/Dropbox/sysdata/chromium/Last Session"
<TheThing> ln: создание символьной ссылки «~/Dropbox/sysdata/chromium/Last Session»: Нет такого файла или каталога - чего ему надо? o_O
<artus> ln -s ~/.config/chromium/Default/Last\  Session ~/Dropbox/sysdata/chromium/
<artus> /sysdata/chromium созданы ?
<TheThing> конечно
<TheThing> пробелы экранировал. все ок.
<artus> чей то у меня вообще /Last Session не наблюдается, ни в хромиуме, ни в хроме )
<TheThing> может, ты его не хранишь
 * odigem ищщет прогу какой можна записывать чета на флешку
<TheThing> так, или я чего-то не понимаю, или пока оно работает... а чего-ж у меня не работало-то, не помню тогда
<artus> TheThing: гг )))
<TheThing> artus: а. я наоборот делал - перносил файлы с профиля хромиума в дропбокс
<TheThing> artus: поэтому хромиум удалял симлинк и писал на его место новый файл. тут уже то же имя не канало
<artus> ну с симлинками тоже имя канает ) я ж проверил только что )
<artus> мож дето что то не так было сделано )
<TheThing> а фишка в том, что при синхронизации этих данных с "шифрованием на лету" шифруется не данные файла по ссылке, а сама ссылка :(
<TheThing> странно, но я пробовал и на работе, и дома. может, симлинки через MC тоже убоги
<TheThing> хардлинки там как-то явно делались неправильно
<artus> ну я mc не полюзуюсь)
<TheThing> а мне привычней и быстрее, чем ручками набивать...
<TheThing> ладно, помозгую после праздников. если это НГ повлиял так - и то хорошо.
<alexandr> нет мне кто нить поможет руссифицировать кутим?
<artus> alexandr: ты языковый пакет поставил?
<artus> если да то в настройки и выбири руский
<alexandr> как его ставить?
<artus> и перзапусти кутим
<artus> sudo apt-get install
<TheThing> хехе кутим ставить - с бубном плясать
<alexandr> а дальше как он называется я понял то что надо sudo apt-get install название пакета
<artus> я тебе говорил как
<artus> alexandr: и да , открой для себя aptitude search qutim
<artus> alexandr: sudo apt-get install  qutim-languages если не стоит
<Alagos> Привет
<Alagos> У меня как то странно ведут себя горячие клавиши. По нажатию альт+ф2 сначала перекидывает в основной терминал без иксов, и только п
<xopek> перезапусти иксы
<Alagos> потом перекидывает на рабочий стол с запущенным приложением быстрого запуска по команде
<Alagos> Так я уже перезагрузался
<xopek> тогда хз
<XuMuK> ку
<alexandr> кря химик те
<Alagos> Что еще в системе может задавать горячие клавиши?
<Alagos> Алекс без крестика?)
<alexandr> артус не помогает ничсё
<artus> XuMuK: дароф
<artus> alexandr: ты поставил?
<alexandr> он мне написал то что уже самая новая версия есть
<artus> alexandr: настройки оформления заходи
<alexandr> в кутим нет русс.языка
<artus> и там выбери рус язык
<alexandr> я заходил туда
<artus> а перезапускал?
<alexandr> да
<artus> alexandr: http://itmages.ru/image/view/100485/f2ad2c87 у тя там как то так ?
<alexandr> нет артус
<artus> паказывай че у тя там
<Degreez> ку
<alexandr> артус а как те отправить снимок?
<artus>  http://itmages.ru/
<artus> туда выложи и ссылку дай
<alexandr> артус лови http://itmages.ru/image/view/100488/bc3dc3fb
<artus> alexandr: у тя аптитуд стоит?
<alexandr> это в настройках?
<artus> этьо в терминале
<XuMuK> и чо у тебя не так, кроме темы (application style)?
<artus> у тя какая бубунта ?
<alexandr> 10.10
<jlewka> alexandr, а что за эро рассказы?)
<Degreez> как сделать такие же ярлыки внизу как на скрине
<XuMuK> Degreez: вщслн
<XuMuK> docky
<alexandr> я вчера эти доки по пьяне ставил,а сегодня врубил комп и сам офигел
<alexandr> fhnec xnj ltkfnm nj&
<alexandr> артус что делать то?
<artus> ставить по человечески и головой учится пользоватцо
<XuMuK> и гуглом)
<artus> alexandr:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:qutim/qutim делал?
<alexandr> щас спою
<XuMuK> artus: шутишь? там же не гуя))
<artus> XuMuK: а гуй там зачем ?
<XuMuK> artus: а как иначе то?) о_О
<go8765> всем добрый вечер подскажите плиз как бороться с артефактами ? http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0105/h_1294250400_a617028983.png
<XuMuK> без гуя никуда)
<artus> XuMuK: ну не осилил я гуй )
<artus> XuMuK: мне проще aptitude search qutim |egrep -v "^p   |^v   "   чтоб посмотреть че стоит, чем пытатцо найти правильную комбинацию кнопочек )
<go8765> и ещё один вопрос - бывает иногда xorg процесс начинает бесбожно хавать cpu (видеокарта строенная интел бес проп**тарных драйверов) - помогает только перезагрузка компа ?
<artus> гугли как поставить нормальные дрова
<jlewka> alt+print screen+k или n
<jlewka> спасет тебя
<alexandr> http://itmages.ru/image/view/100493/2e2fd017 лови артус вот там после этого такая фигня
<sharikoff> вконтактик?
<artus> alexandr: sudo apt-get purge qutim && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install qutim
<artus> и вообще , поставь себе аптитуд, он сам все что надо подтянет и сделает хорошо
<artus> в упор не пойму логики выпиливания оного из 10.10
<alexandr> а как поставить аптитуд?
<artus> sudo apt-get instal aptitude
<artus> наверно так )
<alexandr> хих
<go8765> вы б хоть сказали что делает alp+prtscr+k - а то я взял сразу сдуру и нажал :)
<jlewka> )))))))
<jlewka> спасает от зависания xorga )
<sharikoff> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_B-CKCNJUt8w/S6tw9X7R3II/AAAAAAAAA60/byuX9nS968Y/s1600/kolichestvo-debilov-v-rossi.gif
<jlewka> )))))))))
<alexandr> артус вот ещё какая то хрень http://itmages.ru/image/view/100499/07ae3d58
<Degreez> :-D
<artus> alexandr: >aptitude search qutim |egrep -v "^p  |^v "  что говорит?
<artus> и да, текст на paste.pro копируй
<artus> а не картинки мне показывай
<jlewka> у меня тишина)
<alexandr> фиг нает что она говорит
<jlewka> правда ппа кутима нетс..
<artus> alexandr: ставь себе пиджин и не страдай фигней )
<alexandr> пиджин не правильный какой то
<alexandr> и там наверно незя файлы передавть
<artus> а зачем по аське файлы передавать?
<artus> я б за это руки отрывал )
<alexandr> а по мылу чтоль?а как ты передаёшь?
<ubuntu3d> А как сообщить о баге?
<XuMuK> так было в до имаджхостинговый период))
<artus> alexandr: дропбокс
<alexandr> дропбокс это что?
<artus> alexandr: dropbox.com
<alexandr> а понял тебя
<XuMuK> artus: тебе не надоело?))
<artus> XuMuK: ))
<artus> XuMuK: это шариков на меня плохо влияеть )
<alexandr> ну пля человек я с бодуна глубокго,и не надо прикалываться
<XuMuK> artus: троллей вы кормите)
<artus> @kick alexandr ану заканчивай ругатцо!
<ink_sleep> оО
<Degreez> где можно для quitm темы скачать
<XuMuK> вбей тоже самое в гугле
<artus> Degreez: на оффоруме посмотри
<ubuntu3d> люди! попробуйте воспроизвести баг на убунту 10.10 плиз.
<artus> ubuntu3d: не воспроизводитцо
<Alagos> Гуглил-гулил хот кеи, потом зачем то нужно было релог, и все стало нормально) ппц. Напоминает винду)
<artus> !pm > ubuntu3d
<ubuntuhelp> ubuntu3d, please see my private message
<Alagos> !pm > alagos
<ubuntuhelp> Alagos, please see my private message
<Alagos> ыыыы
<Alagos> А там кусок русского сообщения обрезан(
<Alagos> Сам посмотри !pm > artus
<Alagos> !pm > artus
<ubuntuhelp> artus, please see my private message
<Alagos> Видишь в конце
<artus> Alagos: ниче не обрезаетцо )
<ubuntu3d> можете попробовать баг проверить ?
<Alagos> !pm > alagos
<ubuntuhelp> Alagos, please see my private message
<XuMuK> а чо там?
<XuMuK> !pm>XuMuK
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, please see my private message
<artus> ubuntu3d: да какой баг то?
<ubuntu3d> Залогиниться в window-maker. Выставить дефаултный размер окна в 512х24. Залогиниться в гдм+компиз с эффектами. Запустить gnome-terminal
<Alagos> http://slexy.org/view/s20e0fqeTl
<Alagos> У меня чего то так(
<ubuntu3d> выставить размер _терминала_ в 512х24
<ubuntu3d> artus: попробовал?
<artus> где ж я те Window Maker то возьму )
<ubuntu3d> artus: Может это я ratpoison ставил? Можно не через windows maker. Где-то д эти настройки должны быть
<Karloss> господа в weechat как вырубить выравнивание по никам?
<Alagos> Karloss: что ты имеешь ввиду?
<Karloss> Alagos: ну справа ники потом префикс потом сообщение идет, у некоторых ники большие из-за этого сами сообщения занимают меньше 3-ти экрана
<Alagos> Почему при нажатии win+A и win+W делается то же самое? Как вырубить вин+а?
<ubuntu3d> artus: в терминале правка>параметры профиля>размер по умолчанию поставь ширину в 512
<Alagos> Karloss: http://itmages.com/image/view/100510/94301a6c
<artus> нима у меня такого )) urxvt у меня )
<Alagos> Karloss: И где там ники большие?
<artus> ubuntu3d: да и на 2 монитора у меня ширина 320 максимум )
<ubuntu3d> artus: так у меня 1 моник и ничо. Тут глюк просто. Компиз видать память хочет выделить дофига и падает
<Karloss> Alagos: каналы разные бывают, на некоторых люди сидят с ником в 10 символов, представь теперь как все это выравнивается
<ubuntu3d> artus: мне просто интересно это у меня только или нет
<Alagos> Karloss: ну ты можешь поковырять параметры /window /baffer
<Yandzee> Добрый вечер!
<Yandzee> Помогите пиплы
<Alagos> Karloss: и там что то найти
<Yandzee> как подконнектится к БД mysql
<Alagos> Yandzee: через что тебе нужно конектится?
<Alagos> Yandzee: можно через пхпмайадмин)
<Yandzee> если я напишу mysql_real_connect(init, "localhost"....); все работает, но если mysql_real_connect(init, "192.168.1.3"....); то пишет Segmentation failed
<Yandzee> mysql c api
<Alagos> Я хз
<heybanana> Превед фсем
<Lorgus> странно что гарика потного до сих пор на торентах не выложили
<XuMuK> опа опа\
<romankrv> dpkg-reconfigure slapd -- не запрашивает DNS domain name ? почему
<romankrv> http://www.opennet.ru/base/net/debian_ldap_install1.txt.html -- использую этот туторил
<romankrv> Name of your organization   также не запрашивает
<romankrv> и также не запрашивает пароль админа
<romankrv> кто знает ?
<romankrv> в чем затык
<artus> romankrv: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html
<XuMuK> имхо, там какая то устаревшая хавтушка, ибо дебиан 4 уже давно не тестируемый, а гутси гибон уже даже не поддерживаецо
<artus> romankrv: ты б еще 2003го года ман взял )
<XuMuK> 2007 она де то
<XuMuK> кароче боян тот ещё
<heybanana> Помогите с командой `at`
<heybanana> пожалуууйста
<romankrv> понятно. спасибо
<artus> romankrv: и да, если ты доконца долистал на опеннете страничку то ты бы видел что надо ручками забить в /etc/ldap/slapd.conf
<heybanana> Не понимаю, если мне нужно выполнить что-то (запустить наутилус, например) в 22 часа, то как это сделать?
<artus> heybanana: крон
<artus> man cron
<heybanana> Блин, а как тут юзернеймы писать? Я нуб в ирке
<heybanana> artus, мне через at надобно :/
<XuMuK>  /nick
<heybanana> спс
<artus> heybanana: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/At
<heybanana> Делал как в примере, не сработало
<artus> что именно то делал?
<heybanana> Ща еще попробую
<artus> gedit & | at 21:10 или который у тя там час
<heybanana> а эхо не надо?
<artus> да и к чему эти извращения с at
<heybanana> Так надо :)
<heybanana>  echo "nautilus" | at 22:02
<heybanana> не сработало
<artus> конечно не сработало, причем тут echo
<heybanana> а если без эхо и кавычек, то наутилус сразу запускается
<XuMuK> & забыл
<heybanana> куда амперсанд вставить?
<troshka> )))))
<artus> heybanana: man echo для начала
<artus> heybanana: мне интересно, если б в примере было rm -rf ты б его тоже везде совал?
<heybanana> Нет
<heybanana> не я ж ссылку на вики скинул
<heybanana> Там пример есть
<artus> nautilus &  | at 22:08
<heybanana> кхм
<heybanana> bash: ошибка синтаксиса около неожиданной лексемы `|'
<heybanana> А пример из вики сработал
<heybanana> Ща на свой поправлю и попробую
<heybanana> echo "nautilus" | at 22:08 - не работает
<heybanana> echo "notify-send 'пора завтракать'" | at 06:00 - работает
<amigo> heybanana: нау иксовое?
<artus> слов нет, одни выражения...
<artus> heybanana: что такое эхо ?!
<heybanana> Я взял пример и пытался модифицировать
<heybanana> amigo, нау?
<artus> heybanana: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echo а теперь до просветления и напамять
<kibitzer> приветы. может у кого была проблема с запуском rhythmbox`ом. в трее появляется иконка, но больше ничего не происходит. никаких сообщений об ошибках нет. пару дебаг мессэджей, стандартных.
<artus> heybanana: echo (от англ. echo — эхо) — команда Unix, предназначенная для отображения строки текста. Команда echo - выводит текст (выводит текст на стандартное устройство вывода).
<heybanana> artus, я знаю, что эхо выводит строку
<heybanana> но почему с нотифи-сенд сработало?
<artus> heybanana: ну и чего ты хотел добитцо командуя echo "nautilus"  ?
<XuMuK> чтобы написало nautilus))
<SergeyIT> kibitzer, запусти из терминала и посмотри что пишет
<artus> heybanana: та потому что ты командуеш нотифисенду сказать 'пора завтракать'
<heybanana> кажется, я не заметил апострофов
<artus> kibitzer: а че, ритмбокс без сообщений об ошибках не работает уже ?
<kibitzer> ну из терминала как раз и запускаю, чтобы посмотреть. три дебаг сообщения, по поводу доступа к убунту ван и сторесу. никаких ошибок, ничего больше нет
<artus> ииии ???
<heybanana> Я запутался
<kibitzer> и все, не работает, процесс висит, в трее появился. но окно с ним не открывается. иконка в трее не реагирует
<heybanana> Вот смотрите:  echo "notify-send 'пора завтракать'" просто выводит
<heybanana> а если at добавить, тогда то, что нужн
<artus>  echo "zzzz" > test просто записывает в файл, а если  echo "zzzz" > test | at 22.10 то записывает в файл в 22.10
<artus> heybanana: дошло?
<heybanana> не очень
<heybanana> Я понимаю, для чего нужны крокодилы
<heybanana> но я не понимаю, почему пример работает, а мое нет
<artus> да потому что ты фигню командуеш
<heybanana> :\
<heybanana> echo "notify-send 'пора завтракать'" же просто в терминале выведет строку
<heybanana> а если добавляю at, то работает
<heybanana> я тупой дебил. напишите, как запустить наутилус в заданное время через at?
<amigo> heybanana: нау исковое, ему еще и дисплей нужен
<heybanana> я еще не настолько умен. поясните, пожалуйста
<heybanana> я думаю, все должно быть ок
<amigo> гугли как запустить иксовое приложение из терминала
<heybanana> если из терминала запускать наутилус, то откроется
<go8765> сажите пожалуста почему у меня иногда в guake при вводе с клавиатуры все вводится по 2 раза ?
<amigo> heybanana: ты из эмулятора запускаешь, поэтому и открывается
<heybanana> ясно
<heybanana> а почему тогда нотифи-сенд срабатывает?
<heybanana> видимо, из-за этого же
<amigo> heybanana: читай устройство нотифи
<heybanana> помогли :(
<amigo> heybanana: а ты как хотел?)
<heybanana> хотел наутилус запустить :\
<heybanana> ладно, попрактикуюсь с другим
<amigo> попробуй перед нау добавить export DISPLAY=:0
<artus> я вот только не пойму нафиг at нужен
<amigo> через точку с запятой
<heybanana> 5сек
<heybanana> йеах!
<heybanana> спасибо
<kibitzer> дас... похоже ритмбокс глючит из-за того, что я убунтуван отключил при загрузке. баг это был еще в апреле найден, исправили в сентябре, но новая версия ритмбокса наверное уже в 11ую убунту только попала...
<kibitzer> точнее исправили в libuntuone, но если бы ритмбокс статус смотрел, прежде чем запрос делать, то этого и не случилось :)
<go8765>  guake при вводе с клавиатуры все вводится по 2 раза ? отчего ?
<Lorgus> кто грузинский яз знает ????
<go8765> скажите же чё-то насчёт guake ?
<go8765> Lorgus: google translate и лингва :)
<kibitzer> еще грузины
<Lorgus> счачал часный фильм... в грузинском селе генератор теслы замутили... а я по грузински ни бум бум
<Lorgus> скачал
<Lorgus> go8765,  да да... щас мне гугл фильм переведет... да еще и часная сьемка с хреновым качеством
<go8765> хорошо. не хотитите про guake :) - тогда другой вопрос - как изменить частоту обновления экрана во время загрузчика burg ?
<kibitzer> все это экзотично )
<go8765> экзотично - не экзотично - а я хочу себе burg ! :)
<go8765> он кода загружается отчего-то начал писать что обновление экрана за пределами ?
<Vult> ïðèâåò âñåì , ïîäñêàæèòå , çäåñü åñòü êòî çàíèìàåòñÿ ïðîãðàììèðîâàíèåì ?
<ubuntuhelp> Vult! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<go8765> 74 с копейками при возможных 60
<SergeyIT> Vult, почти все
<Vult> ñ êîäèðîâêîé ÷òî-òî , ñåêóíäó
<ubuntuhelp> Vult! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SergeyIT> go8765, а если описание ошибки в гугл?
<go8765> SergeyIT: так вроди как пробовал :( ...
<go8765> SergeyIT: всё что смог найти - так это где лежит конфигурационный файл и утилиту для настройки burg - но ни то ни то не помогло ?
<go8765> SergeyIT: при этом всём burg-emu относительно нормально работает ?
<Lorgus> фига се..... 5 кВт получили
<go8765> SergeyIT: я так понял удалять его надо :)
<go8765> SergeyIT: раз он противный такой - вместе с guake
<SergeyIT> go8765 -игры -зло
<kibitzer> можешь на их форуме посмотреть, может там кто сталкивался с этим
<kibitzer> guake - это терминал вроде :) если не ошибаюсь
<XuMuK> go8765: найди set gfxmode и сделай = XXXXxYYYY-24@60
<go8765> kibitzer: я уже три раза спрашивал про guake Ж( и никто не отвечает - потому и удалять собрался . (скажите пожалуста почему у меня иногда в guake при вводе с клавиатуры все вводится по 2 раза ?)
<XuMuK> go8765: вместо иксов и игрекоу подставь нужное
<XuMuK> go8765: вместо БОЛЬШИХ иксов и игрекоу подставь нужное
<go8765> XuMuK: это в gconf искать ?
<XuMuK> нда...
<XuMuK> go8765: в конфиге бурга
<Lorgus> во... нашел отчего грузины при создании своего генератора теслы оттолкнулись... оказывается наш Мельниченко похожий делал только меньшей мощности
<Lorgus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4s17MXzbmI
<go8765> XuMuK: в etc/defaul/burg такого нет - вот всё что там есть http://paste.ubuntu.com/550794/ в gcomf dfot через поиск я не смог burg найти ?
<XuMuK> go8765: /boot/burg/burg.cfg
<Lorgus> субтитры не в той кодировке... эт лечится ???
<go8765> XuMuK: спс
<Lorgus> разобрался
<go8765> XuMuK:и там этого нет http://paste.ubuntu.com/550799/
<go8765> XuMuK:всмысле строчкм с разрешением экрана
<go8765> XuMuK:*строчки
<megido> ку
<megido> возможно качать торенты какие в убунте в делюге находясь в генте?
<Vult> подскажиет пожалуйста - NetBeans - платная , непойму зачем для нее регистрация
<Vult> ?*
<kibitzer> бесплатная
<kibitzer> многие бесплатные продукты требуют регистрацию
<Vult> спасибо
<max9ai> Добрый день. Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, LDAP-редактор...
<artus> max9ai: это как ?
<kibitzer> max9ai апач директори студио
<kibitzer> если я правильно понял, что нужно :) http://directory.apache.org/studio/
<max9ai> kibitzer, ом... спасибо. Но это ради него надо весь эклипс тащить? о_0
<kibitzer> max9ai ну он сам эклипс притащит :) мне кажется сегодня место на диске уже более чем достаточно для лишней эклипсины )
<max9ai> kibitzer, места-то да, просто уж больно он неповоротливый, эклипс, и прожорливый. :)
<max9ai> Я ищу какую-нибудь маленькую утилитку вроде LDAP admin для виндовса. Раньше пользовался GQ, но в версии 1.3.4 не получается побороть SSL с ним.
<funky_punky> всем привет, всех с прошедшими
<kuraj> Народ здраствуйте..проблема при скаивании фацлов больше 4 гб зависают каалки..тип ktorrent итп..куда капать?
<kibitzer> кто чем пользуется для хранения фотографий? точнее организации альбомов. мне очень f-spot нравился
<artus> kuraj: в сторону учебника руского языка
<kuraj> А по существу?
<XuMuK> kibitzer: shotwell
<kibitzer> а что такое каалки?
<kuraj> качалки
<kibitzer> :)
<kibitzer> я поставил шотвелл и стер. он страшен как 1000 чертей :)
<kuraj> У меня просто dc раз через раз виснет..итр...ext4 файловая система
<XuMuK> да ладно
<maxpayne> всем привет)))
<maxpayne> с ником опять же от делать нефиг стебусь)))) хотя игра хорошая как по мне =)
<kibitzer> я просто очень к интерфейсу требователен, мне надо, чтобы такая программа доставляла эстетическое удовольствие, а когда элементы на форме не сгруппированы, расстояния до границ по интерфейсу разные.... и так по мелочам, меня это убивает :)
<kuraj> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=132700.0 Гляньте мож у кого идеи появятся....
<maxpayne> так, всем еще раз здрасте. кто подскажет как заблочить зловещую команду когда разрывает wifi коннект? а то у меня по ошибке иногда получается. промахиваюсь на одну клавишу))))
<XuMuK> гг
<maxpayne> оцените: http://itmages.ru/image/view/100616/50eedefe ? ))))
<kibitzer> попробуйте кто-нибудь сейчас сделать apt-get update что-то серваки ru.archive.ubuntu.com не отвечают
<kibitzer> maxpayne оценить фотку? ножки? колготки? )
<maxpayne> РС, блин))))
<maxpayne> а с апдейтом все гуд))) хотя не знаю))
<Zalexi> maxpayne: интеренсо у тебя меню называется - менюха, тогда PC - называешь "писюха"?))))))
<shadaloo> I like the way the russian script looks
<shadaloo> no idea what you guys are talking about
<maxpayne> ну если проводить аналогию, то получается что так))))
<artus> shadaloo: Официальным языком канала является русский язык.
<Zalexi> maxpayne: бицуха...
 * shadaloo goes to http://translate.google.com
<shadaloo> It would be cool maxpayne
<shadaloo> if someone built the google chrome real-time language translation into irssi
<artus> @kick shadaloo Официальным языком канала является русский язык.
<Zalexi> artus: artus - суровый русский убунтовец! вот интересно только почему все ники не русские?...
<maxpayne> народ, вот я читаю-читаю и что т не пойму... минт и убунту это одно и тоже или все таки совершенно разные весчи...
<shadaloo> artus: Я искренне надеюсь, ты умрешь в мучительную боль
<artus> @kban shadaloo
<Zalexi> artus: ППЦ! происки американской военщины в твою сторону!!!
<Zalexi> или все-таки заигрыши с уклоном в садо-мазо?
<kibitzer> ну попробуйте apt-get update сделать.
<Zalexi> kibitzer: cltkfk/ b xnj&
<Zalexi> kibitzer: сделал. и что?
<kibitzer> Невозможно соединиться с ru.archive.ubuntu.com: http: вот такая фигня... на других серваках репозитории нормально проверяются. может у провайдера глюк...
<funky_punky> хочу обновиться "Не удаётся соединиться с ru.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (213.180.204.183). - connect (111: В соединении отказано)"  что это может быть?
<Zalexi> artus: ты не боишься? может "оно" из Африки, и ник какой-то странный, навевает воспоминания о вуду.
<artus> Zalexi: да мне как то ортагонально )
<kibitzer> funky_punky может какие работы проводят...
<Zalexi> artus: ой! как ты красиво ругаешься! надо выучить это слово. а что оно обозначает?
<Lorgus> ндя... фильм класссс ... плин когда у нас так снимать научатся
<funky_punky> оки  подожду
<maxpayne> какой фильм?
<Lorgus> Робот
<funky_punky> что-то не помню такой фильм
<Lorgus> funky_punky,  я тож вот до сегодняшнего дня не знал
<Lorgus> 2010 года
<funky_punky> индия?)))
<Zalexi> funky_punky: да, но говорят неплохой
<artus> [koshka]: котя!
<kibitzer> :)
<funky_punky> я боюсь индийское  смотреть, но ради фантастики гляну
<Lorgus> funky_punky,  да Индия...
<[koshka]> artus, ась?
<Lorgus> funky_punky,  я ж и ругаюсь... индусы клевые фильмы снимают наши никак
<artus> [koshka]: мур а не ась)
<Lorgus> funky_punky,  тока с танцующими и поющими роботами переборщили
<Lorgus> [koshka], !
<Zalexi> интересно как почти 3 часа смотреть индийскую фантастику?
<Galaxy2000> индусы как всегда в своем стиле
<funky_punky> Lorgus наши просто забыли как роботов рисовать
<Lorgus> =0)))
<Zalexi> а еще интересно как там робот пританцовывает и попевает?
<Galaxy2000> нет , у нас фантастика не в моде ...
<Galaxy2000> у нас модны театры , сериалы ,  быдло-дом2 и прочее
<Lorgus> funky_punky,  IMDb 7.3 из 10 у фильма... зря не поставят
<maxpayne> народ, конфиг для сонтаы никто не даст? заманался искать...
<funky_punky> обязательно посмотрю
<dima> здрасте
<funky_punky> ку
<maxpayne> даров =)
<dima> как дела
<dima> что нового
<maxpayne> ничего. я вот тупо ищу норм конфиг для сонаты... нормального найти не могу...
<dima> соната это что
<maxpayne> плеер, с которым замучаешься долбится изначально. потом легче будет))) главное копию конфига сделать))))
<dima> his option enables support for Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5000AGN Family pyftim rfr gthtdjlbnmcz
<dima> знаещь как переводиться
<dima> ?
<maxpayne> шо та там опции поддерживаются интелловским вай фаем))))
<romankrv> Как проверить что какой то порт уже занят?
<[koshka]> artus, муррр
<[koshka]> Lorgus, няу
<maxpayne> кошка, привет =)
<maxpayne> шо та до меня тут доперло почему у меня сбивалась раскладка))) ставил изначально русский язык))) седня поставил энглиш и все норм))))
<kibitzer> romankrv netstat можно посмотреть какие порты прослушиваются и где уже соединения с кем есть
<romankrv> thx
<[koshka]> maxpayne, ку
<kibitzer> обидно, почему под гтк нет ничего подобного digikam`у... :(
<odigem> ку
 * hookah проиграл в покер >_<
 * maxpayne задолбался искать приличный конфиг с нормальным отображением обложки
<artus>  такссс...
<hookah> artus: м?
<artus> hookah: да вот пытаюсь распарсить как нить поудобнее страничку с форума, по причине отсутствия рсс на оном ) как ее грабить я уже научился )
<hookah> artus: гы ) а нафига тебе?
<artus> да поприколу ) там барахолка есть прикольная ) и переодически отдають за так кучу железяк , переодически хороших) и как говоритцо кто первый встал того и тапки )
<hookah> прикольн ) а я вот проиграл все свои фишки в покер, сижу, фигней страдаю, и мне не надо никаких барахолок )
<maxpayne> нифига не пойму... как тут облогу поставить: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=63273.msg846387#msg846387 ?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-06
<[koshka]> няффф
<[koshka]> =)
<artus> мурь
<[koshka]> чего не спишь?:)
<artus> ненаю )
<go8765> такой вопрос - можно ли как-то на внешний хард в fat32 закинуть 16 гиговый фильм
<go8765> ?
<XuMuK> нет
<artus> предварительно его мелко нарезав
<artus> cat IWU index.html G 'Тема создана' | awk '{a = $6 $8 $9 $10 $11 $12 ;print a}' <---- жеть то какая )
<artus> *у
<go8765> я прикинул- его можна запаковать по 3.9 гига архив - а при распаковке - он вновь соберётся в один файл ? моно так ?
<XuMuK> да
<go8765> та мона или не мона ?
<go8765> одновременно написали :)
<artus> а просто порезать на части не ?
<artus> и нафиг те вообще фат ?
<ACE`174> Здравствуйте. У меня проблема очень тихий звук в программе мгновенных сообщений empathy. Многие на это жалуются, но решения я не нашёл. Может кто нибудь помочь?
<artus> а в емпати еще и звук есть? )
<[koshka]> artus, а я ушла :P
<ACE`174> artus Он должен быть
<artus> [koshka]: а снофф тебе сладких )
<[koshka]> поки =*
<resurection> Если в консоле пишу echo $[ 3/4 ],  то на выходе получю "0". Это нормально для юниксойдов?
<resurection> в доке написано, что ls -al > >(grep pattern) создаёт какой-то промежуточный файл в /dev/fd/***. Я правильно осознаю, что это тупой тормознутый способ т.к. создаются лишние файлы?
<resurection> я про промышленные масштабы
<resurection> конечно, в домашних масштабах лишний файл - это фигня
<resurection> ладно, раз все спят, пойду тоже
<AndreX> а чё http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ упал штоле?
<artus> да
<go8765> у меня такой трабл - когда захожу в меню гнома и там много пунктов то мышкой его невозможно прокрутить и выбрать то что внизу - оно автоматически поднимается наверх
<go8765> как сие исправить - есть какие-то идеи ?
<AndreX> пкм по меню изменить меню, и правь )
<go8765> а так чтоб оно всё показывало и не скручивалось :) ?
<AndreX> разрешение эрана больше зделай )
<go8765> максимум и так стоит ...
<AndreX> удали меню и не парься
<go8765> если в таком же духе рассуждать - то следущее что можно предложить - уменьшить системный шрифт :) (что я наверное сейчас и сделаю :) )
<go8765> а как я буду ВСЕМ пользоваться ?
<go8765> если удалю меню ?
<AndreX> ты чё все что там было вытащил в главное меню из вкладок?
<go8765> не главное меню норм открывается - я имел ввиду вкладки (параметры, аудио и т.д.)
<go8765> у меня на примете есть ещё go-home-applet - но эта штука работать отчего-то не хочет ?
<go8765> на панель ставится - но при нажатии ткрываться не хочет
<go8765> *открываться
<AndreX> скрин менюшки выложи
<go8765> AndreX: http://10pix.ru/img1/4039/3208274.png
<go8765> ну и там ещё продолжение в алфавитном порядке
<go8765> такая же как и у тебя я думаю :)
<AndreX> а ты зачем столько всего утановил то
<go8765> ответ на этот философский вопрос может привести к удалению многих программ (точнее отсутствие ответа :) )   (ответ1)
<go8765> экперементирую и испытываю (ответ2)
<go8765> и это ито я уже почистил немного от левых программ
<go8765> AndreX: ты случайно не вкурсе как мона запустить апплет go-home ?
<go8765> запустить - всмысле чтоб заработал ?
<AndreX> не а
<Lorgus> привет страна
<Lorgus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVQwu6yIDdU&feature=related
<numberto> После апгрейда до Маверика у меня перестала работать камера в Cheese
<Lorgus> numberto, sudo apt-get install - f   пробовал ????
<numberto> что за " -f "
<numberto> ?
<Lorgus> numberto, пиши как я те показал ^^^^
<Lorgus> ghj,eq
<Lorgus> пробуй
<numberto> The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
<numberto>   oss-compat
<Lorgus> numberto, ну и
<numberto> не работает
<numberto> даже /dev/video* ненаходит
<Lorgus> а перестваить ?
<^DEMOSS^> кто нить юзал drizzle
<^DEMOSS^> ? говорят потрясный сервак дб наравне с мариадб сервер
<markmx> приветствую, в общем проблема такая, при суспенде отмаунчиваются папки подмаунченные через sshfs при пробуждении хочу чтобы они маунтились обратно, пробовал реализовать через pm-utils, собсна через них успешно реализуется анмаунт, но вот прÐ
<numberto> Lorgus:  все равно не работает
<^DEMOSS^> markmx ne chitaemo
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/8asCzrM1
<Offoffoff> ^DEMOSS^: Drizzle is a community-driven open source project that is forked from the popular MySQL database.  Это просто форк.
<^DEMOSS^> ну форк покруче чем мускул
<Offoffoff> ^DEMOSS^: хотя молодцы... Скорее всего, туда перейдут все разрабы mysql
<^DEMOSS^> а еще круче MariaDB server
<^DEMOSS^> потому что там уже разрабы мускула
<^DEMOSS^> и сам макл
<^DEMOSS^> майкл
<Offoffoff> опа
<Offoffoff> а в MySQL кто-то хоть осталься?
<^DEMOSS^> хз )
<^DEMOSS^> школота )
<Offoffoff> http://kb.askmonty.org/v/installing-mariadb-binary-packages#Debian_.deb_Files
<Offoffoff> Есть пакеты для всех Убунт
<Offoffoff> Чего репу не сделают?
<sharikoff> !pm | markmx
<ubuntuhelp> markmx: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<sharikoff> markmx: я не знаю правда..
<Offoffoff> markmx: прочитай про rcX.d
<markmx> не... кажись нашел в чем лапша...
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: как из убунты все гномовкое и графичесое выпилить?
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: мужик! удали xorg-xsrver
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: уходишь в монахи?
<markmx> хм... фиг не сработало...
<sharikoff> а если убунту -десктоп убить?
<Lorgus> клевая штука Радио бубунта
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: нее... это мета-пакет
<Offoffoff> Логос: покажи!
<Offoffoff> Логос: привет
<Offoffoff> Хочу радио Ubuntu!
<Lorgus> sharikoff, Offoffoff !
<sharikoff> markmx: команду на маунт суй в рц локал
<sharikoff> слипани секунд 10
<sharikoff> и потом команду
<markmx> да пробовал, маунтит от рута...
<Offoffoff> markmx: дык оно всегда маунтит от рута
<sharikoff> ну так su -c test.sh test
<markmx> лио пишет при старте системы что мол поскольку вы параноик и у вас закриптован винт то фиг я вам что примаунчу в покачто не существующую папку, как только залогинитесь так сразу =)
<Offoffoff> markmx: ССЗБ
<sharikoff> ну так su -c test.sh test -<-- test это юзера так зовут
<markmx> все лезем редактировать судоеров ... доигрались
<sharikoff> Lorgus: q
<Lorgus> sharikoff, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBXyFYGtLSE&feature=related
<Lorgus> эт кто то с канала этого наверное свалил... еле успели снять на видео =0)))
<Offoffoff> markmx: оно надо?
<markmx> да уже поздно чота ничо не работает...
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: подскажи название пакета с гномом
<sharikoff> а то вся шляпа типа нетворк манагера осталась
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/YH4x9RgZ - разве не должен показывать mark вместо root?
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: ubuntu-desktop
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: а так вручную - про GNOME ищи.
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  инк днс не прислал... ты не в курсе какие для хоста ?
<sharikoff> f rfrfz hfpybwf&
<sharikoff> а какая разница?
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  dns сервера
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  хочу какашку и tcp.ru седня перетащить к вам
<Lorgus> тьфу ns
<VenoM4uk> Ребята у меня вопрос, а как можно запустить Web Money keeper на убунту?  Только виртуальную тачку создавать и винду ставить? Или ещё есть способы?
<Lorgus> VenoM4uk,  VirtualBox  ставь
<VenoM4uk> уже ставлю =) просто думал может ещё есть способы =)
<Lorgus> VenoM4uk,  Webmoney Keeper Light
<VenoM4uk> Lorgus эт уже понял... Спасибо =)
<Lorgus> не за Што
<markmx> а касательно моего вопроса?
<sharikoff> я те сказал как делать
<sharikoff> другой вопрос даст ли тебе на той стороне записать
<markmx> да нет я уже про другое =)
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/YH4x9RgZ
<markmx> почему возвращет рут если указано чтобы стартилось от марка?
<sharikoff> я судо не умею
<sharikoff> ваще
<sharikoff> так что ниче те полезного не скажу
<sharikoff> у мя вот так
<sharikoff> щас покажу
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  так ты всеж на полном серьезе о переезде говорил ????
<sharikoff> да
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  а тем не писал что  я те ссылку давал ???
<sharikoff> там вакансий сисадминских нету
<sharikoff> markmx:
<sharikoff> #! /bin/sh
<sharikoff> su -m admin -c eggdrop /usr/local/etc/eggdrop.conf
<sharikoff> как то так
<sharikoff> ну у тя естественно команда будет другая
<sharikoff> root@ubuntu:/etc# su -m adminko -c id
<sharikoff> uid=1000(adminko) gid=1000(adminko) группы=1000(adminko),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),111(lpadmin),119(admin),122(sambashare)
<sharikoff> root@ubuntu:/etc# su -m adminko -c id
<sharikoff> uid=1000(adminko) gid=1000(adminko) группы=1000(adminko),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),111(lpadmin),119(admin),122(sambashare)
<sharikoff> markmx: ^^
<sharikoff> учитесь двоечники =))
<sharikoff> пака папка трезвый
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> Lorgus: отрекомендуешь?
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  в этой конторе тока линейщиков знаю
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> ну ладно
<OdmincheG> есть вопросик по синхронизации времени... как посмотреть какое время на сервере с каким буду синхронизироватся? и как провести синхронизацию?
<sharikoff> telnet на порт
<sharikoff> а синкицца ntpdate time.nist.gov
<sharikoff> раз в час поставь
<sharikoff> в крон
<sharikoff> и буит щасте
<sharikoff> OdmincheG: синхронизация зависит только от твоей тайзоны
<sharikoff> *таймзоны
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  прикол был... как переехал с линейщиками перезнакомился сразу..... жен в лес за грибами пошла... благо он сразу за домом... пошла с компасом и заблудилась.... кое как куда то вышла... смотрит, парень оптику разделывает... спрашивает, где она, он ей в ответ:
<Lorgus> на своем участке (на том который купили)
<OdmincheG> оу, спс :) а есть гдето описание серверов по таймзонах?
<sharikoff> а время везде одно
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  пока трезвый ns дай
<sharikoff> у меня Asia/Irkutsk
<sharikoff> Lorgus: 80.237.124.101
<sharikoff> 82.96.219.75
<Lorgus> спс
<sharikoff> Lorgus: я не знаю ихних
<sharikoff> хотя щас погоди
<sharikoff> nameserver 213.133.98.98
<sharikoff> nameserver 213.133.99.99
<sharikoff> Lorgus: ^^
<Lorgus> оооооо...... биг спс
<sharikoff> OdmincheG: ты непонял мысли
<sharikoff> в зависимости от того что у ТЕБЯ выставлено на компе
<sharikoff> такое и будет время
<sharikoff> если ты выставил европа моссоу то будет московское
<sharikoff> если азия иркутск то иркутское
<sharikoff> серваку пофиг какое время отдавать
<sharikoff> крон -великая вешь с большой буквы В
<OdmincheG> ага, я уже не раз убедился в этом :)
<sharikoff> только благодаря ему у меня не кончается нечесным способом добытый инет
<updoznak> доброе утро всем
<sharikoff> ибо он раз в час мои нехорошие правила файрвола восстонавливает
<sharikoff> updoznak: q
<sharikoff> *востанавливает
<updoznak> какой командой обновить ubuntu до 10.10 из консоли
<sharikoff> !google
<ubuntuhelp> Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<OdmincheG> Хвала Крону, наши команды запускающему,  иинтернет доставляющему)))
<sharikoff> да...
<updoznak> нашел ноут на работе старый , еле дышащий , открыл , а там убунта, пароль на листочке между монитором и клавой , судя по логам последний логин был 2 года назад
<XuMuK> uname -a в студию
<XuMuK> чо за убунта?
<updoznak> 8.10
<XuMuK> гг
<OdmincheG> наверно какаято 8.10
<OdmincheG> )))))
<sharikoff>  3:37PM  up 452 days,  2:02, 1 user, load averages: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<sharikoff> ыть?
<sharikoff> =))
<OdmincheG> суперский аптайм)
<updoznak> тут весь хард на 25 гигов забит фильмами )))))))
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  приезжай в гости.... я тебе персонально самогонки нагоню сисадминOFFской
<updoznak> по 600-700 метров
<updoznak> как там аптайм смотреть?
<Lorgus> на радио бубунту щас как раз песенка uptime играет
<OdmincheG> updoznak: командой top можно)))
<sharikoff> uptime
<sharikoff> =)))
<VenoM4uk> Ребят, ещё вопрос. поставил Virtualbox, на него поставил винду хп но у меня возникла проблема с подключением на хп инета... с терминалом не дружу, недавно тока на убунту перешёл, так что разтолкуйте плиз как настроить инет =) или ссылку киньте на мануал
<OdmincheG> VenoM4uk: В Virtualbox для виртуальной машыны можно выставить сетевую карту и настроить её обычным способом в саймой виртуальной ХР)
<sharikoff> поставь в сетевом интерфейсе nat
<VenoM4uk> sharikoff поставил, инета нету =)
<OdmincheG> Я юзаю VMware player
<Nebulosa> всем привет! у меня проблема, помогите!
<sharikoff> фигова поставил знач.. ребутни виртуалку или интерфейс
<VenoM4uk> щас попробуем
<Nebulosa> есть ключ от win7 есть wine, куда следует записать этот ключ чтобы получить профит?
<sharikoff> Nebulosa: | !q
<Nebulosa> опоздал! :)
<sharikoff> =))
<updoznak> 10:53:59 up  537 days,  3 users,  load average: 1.01, 1.50, 2.03
<Nebulosa> гугл мучаю но он не поддается
<Nebulosa> пните в нужном направлении
<DenPal> updoznak: это где такое :) ?
<sharikoff> Nebulosa: запиши на стенку
<sharikoff> или на бумажку
<AndreX> на лоб лучше
<updoznak> ноут нашел на работе
<Nebulosa> и это весь профит?
<sharikoff> угу =)
<Nebulosa> ненет не может быть!
<Nebulosa> ведь файл .wine-serial не спроста есть
<Nebulosa> или как он
<dantedm> Всем привет
<AndreX> ну привет
<updoznak> старый , на нем торент и весь жесткач забит фильмами по 700 метров , жеткий 25 гигов
<sharikoff> updoznak: а он был включен када ты его нашел?
<updoznak> называца NeC I-selectm5610
<updoznak> Sharikoff: нет аптайм в оффлайне копился ))
<sharikoff> =)))
<sharikoff> ну ну
<updoznak> я до этого момента не знал , что Nec ноутбуки производили
<AndreX> да это ещё фигня вот у меня комп 2 года назад был 386 с 4 мегами памяти и с винтом на 120 мб
<updoznak> от это жость
<AndreX> так он ещё и работал )
<updoznak> у меня винт на 120 мегов дома лежит , этакий бронтозавр с 4 блинами
<OdmincheG> а теперь удивляються, почему сейчас 4 гига опоры и винта на терабайт мало ))))
<VenoM4uk> мммм, терабаайт =) у меня ток 250 =)
<updoznak> помню когда купил себе винт на 200 метров , а у всех в нашем районе были на 40 на 60 , я был крут и думал , блин я его полжизни буду заполнять((
<leshiy> интересно а  Калибри ОС пойдёт на 486 проце и 4 метрами оперки////
<Lorgus> спать пойду
<OdmincheG> У мну тоже 250))) И на рабочем 320)
<VenoM4uk> эх, продать бы почку, и комп нормальный собрать... =)
<updoznak> почку ? То поболе бы чем на нормальный комп хватило
<VenoM4uk> на 2? =)
<sharikoff> на 2,5
<updoznak> на серверный шкаф
<updoznak> пустой )
<updoznak> но с кондиционером
<VenoM4uk> ну когда почки плохо работают (особенно если осталась одна) бросает в жар =) то кондиционер будет как раз в тему =)
<updoznak>  Оказывается, на рынке органов человеческое сердце стоит 160 000$. ... За почку можно получить целых 10 000$
<updoznak> цитата из гугла
<VenoM4uk> =)
<VenoM4uk> ну вот как раз 1 штучку я бы продал =) и с 1 пожить можно =)
<VenoM4uk> правда бухать нельзя будет =(
<updoznak> я вот задумался как бы так половинку сердца продать и жить дальше , купиьт квартиру машину жену
<VenoM4uk> =))))
<jlewka> всем привет
<AndreX> ку
<VenoM4uk> я бы первым делом чё нить пожрать нормального купил =)
<jlewka> спасибо нашел)
<AndreX> ?
<updoznak> вообще парных органов в человеческом теле не так мало , можно и заработать , почки , яички, надпочечники, кожа (ее много) легкие , мышечная ткань
<AndreX> глаза забыл
<VenoM4uk> яички и кожеу не отдам, а лёгкие и сами не возьмут =) а в остальном можно неплохо навариться =)
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/59943/50098eb1
<updoznak> почему кожу не отдашь ?
<sharikoff> потому что я щас всем раздам за оффтоп
<updoznak> со спины кусок тебе не видно другим фетиш
<sharikoff> @voice updoznak
<AndreX> <sharikoff> это чё к тебе конектились так
<sharikoff> @devoice updoznak
<sharikoff> седня рождество всетаки
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> AndreX: железку ломали
<VenoM4uk> эмм, рождество завтра, сегодня сочельник =)
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> AndreX: джуник srx240
<sharikoff> 190 штук
<AndreX> <sharikoff>  понятно крекеры блин
<sharikoff> ктонть  vyatta в продакшене крутил?
<donk_po> Всем привет!!!!! Подскажите плиз почему не устанавливаются программы,пишет нет соединения интернет,хотя в нет работает????
<sharikoff> как она ваще?
<sharikoff> !fail | donk_po
<ubuntuhelp> donk_po: мы не знаем ответ на твой вопрос. 1-0 в пользу телезрителей
<updoznak> Кто нибудь юзал JuniperOS
<sharikoff> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<sharikoff> ubuntuhelp: я
<AndreX> donk_po: потому что  http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com :)
<updoznak> sharikoff: вообще нацеленность  данной ОС ее плюсы и минусы в кратце если неттрудно
<donk_po> Здраствуйте,у меня устнановлена Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. Я устанавливаю любую прогу через центр приложений Ubuntu,в результате пишет не установлено интернет соединение,а через браузер интернет работает!!!
<donk_po> это как понять?
<sharikoff> прокси у тебя
<donk_po> AndreX???
<sharikoff> ubuntuhelp: местами логичнее иоса
<sharikoff> ось для маршрутизаторов
<donk_po> нет прокси не включен
<donk_po> раньше все норм было
<sharikoff> скачай vyatta  практически один в один
<sharikoff> donk_po: включен
<UinstonS> Всем привет)
<updoznak> sharikoff: а если сравнивать с микротик ?
<sharikoff> ubuntuhelp: ну сравни микротик и цискоось
<sharikoff> примерно  так же
<sharikoff> как микротик и джуник
<donk_po> почему тогда раньше работало?
<UinstonS> Подскажите по компизу, стоит эффект snapping windows, типо чтобы они слипались. Но он только по хоткею работает, а как его включить на постоянно?
<AndreX> потому что он сёдне фурычить перестал
<sharikoff> !fail | donk_po
<ubuntuhelp> donk_po: мы не знаем ответ на твой вопрос. 1-0 в пользу телезрителей
<updoznak> sharikoff: ага , спасибо, надо потестить
<sharikoff> а .. забыл .. !!!!!!!!!
<donk_po> значит тут такие спецы
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> плохие
<UinstonS> ахаха)
<donk_po> что никто ни х.. не знает
<AndreX> и злые)
<donk_po> )))000
<sharikoff> donk_po: ваще дубовые
<UinstonS> и вообще это канал о винде =\
<OdmincheG> <donk_po> посмотри в соурс.лист, может у тебя стоит установка с диска, если так, то убери, чтобы были только онлайн  репозитории
<sharikoff> трандят о каких то цисках..
<donk_po> я смотрел стоит все из офиц репозиториев
<updoznak> UinstonS: оО
<OdmincheG> чтото напартачил с соурс.ллист
<UinstonS> Подскажите с компизом лучше)
<Black1980> Всем привет
<Black1980> С наступающим рождеством
<sharikoff> UinstonS: я не пользуюсь.. графикой ваще а то бы подсказал
<donk_po> а что например мог напартачить?
<UinstonS> Кстати, седня же 7 число
<donk_po> и как это изменить?
<VenoM4uk> 6
<OdmincheG> 6
<UinstonS> а ну да)
<Black1980> Здрасти, только 6
<Black1980> :)
<updoznak> Рождество , от слова Рождение, Рождение Христово. Мысль.
<UinstonS> вчера посмотрел на часы там 6, думал седня седьмое уже. А я после 12 смотрел
<Black1980> Бываеть... ;)
<sharikoff> updoznak: неможет быть
<OdmincheG> да все что угодно) Попробуй поставить ubuntu-tweak и оттуда поставить то что нужно... установка подтягивается с того же source.list, но с дургой стороны /var/log/ тебе в помощь)
<updoznak> sharikoff: ну не все знают, меня племянник спросил , что такое кассета.
<updoznak> sharikoff: А эта весч более свежая нежели слово: рождество
<Black1980> updoznak: В каком смысле???
<alexandr> привет всем
<rg45> xampp mysql deactivated как активировать
<rg45> и phpmyadmin не пашет
<sharikoff> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<sharikoff> +логи
<Nebulosa> rg45: ключ купи
<sharikoff> у тебя?
<sharikoff> =)
 * dantedm хочет домой, а дома теперь нет
<rg45> так xampp ставил кто?
<rg45> куда скрин кинуть?
<sharikoff> dantedm: а где он?
<Nebulosa> dantedm: теперь не хоти, делов то
<sharikoff> !q | rg45
<ubuntuhelp> rg45: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<dantedm> сгорел он
<sharikoff> офигеть
<sharikoff> када?
<dantedm> вчера в 19 по ИРК
<sharikoff> а ты де живешь? в каком районе?
<dantedm> вересовка за новоленино
<sharikoff> а щас как?
<sharikoff> далеко..
<dantedm> на работе, вчера у подруги был, ехать боюсь, инфаркт хватит(((
<sharikoff> ясно..
<Nebulosa> мда.. круто
<OdmincheG> как сделать, чтобы после перезагрузки сервера автоматом поднимался демон мемкеша?
<sharikoff> в rc.local его гада
<xopek> рц-упдате адд мемкаше дефаулт
<sharikoff> мона и так если он скрипт запуска имеет
<OdmincheG> ну мне нужно сразу чтобы поднималось 5 демонов на разных портах после ребута сервера
<xopek> рц-упдате адд пятьразныхдемонов дефаулт
<OdmincheG> спс
<skai> а г де взять груб2?
<xopek> он по дефолту в бунте
<skai> а если не бунта?
<xopek> в последних двух... вроде бы
<xopek> skai: в репозиториях твоего дистра
<skai> xopek: вот чтото не могу найти в портажах
<xopek> в портежах?
<xopek> ща поищем
<Black1980> А чего искать то??? Введи grub 2 и усе... ;)
<xopek> skai: ну какбэ он есть в портежах....
<xopek> там же где и первый
<skai> xopek: как он зовется?
<xopek> grub он зовется
<skai> чет emerge -S grub выдает только первого
<daur> Vsem privet
<xopek> потому что другой замаскирован
<xopek> /usr/portage/sys-boot/grub/grub-1.98.ebuild
<skai> xopek: нука сча.гляну
<daur> kak meniat raskladku klaviaturi?
<Punkoff> сдох MySQL после обновления. В логах пусто ):
<Punkoff> https://gist.github.com/raw/767702/12ae575aeb37ce3c46bf376cf5e6d149179e5ca1/gistfile1.txt
<sharikoff> Punkoff: смари логи в /var/db/mysql
<xopek> ну запусти его
<alexandr> пипл подскажите как поставить скринлет superkaramba на убунту 10.10
<sharikoff> там долен быть лог ошибок
<xopek> daur: в настройках раскладки менять
<Punkoff> sharikoff, в /var/lib/mysql логов нет
<Punkoff> появляются только от mysqld_safe
<Punkoff> сейф работает кстати нормально
<sharikoff> уверен?
<Punkoff> инфа 100%
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> сотри my.cnf
<daur> a kak klavishami meniat?
<sharikoff> и запости новый из бекапа
<sharikoff> в /etc
<sharikoff> з
<xopek> daur: нажимай клавиши до тех пор пока тебе не откроется гугл со страничкой настройки раскладки в хорг.конф а потом нажимай любые клавиши пока все не станет как в мануале
<sharikoff> Punkoff: если логи не прописывались как опция в my.cnf то они валятся туда у меня по крайней мере
<alexandr> sharikoff привет тебе
<Punkoff> sharikoff, спасибо тебе
<Punkoff> запалил старый конфиг
<sharikoff> xopek: квадратно гнездовым способом?
<xopek> sharikoff: фиг тебе
<xopek> sharikoff: гыть. это как?)
<sharikoff> xopek: тупым брутфорсом xorg.conf
<xopek> а. ну по сути да
<alexandr> sharikoff как скринлет поставить superкaramba на убунту 10.10???
<sharikoff> через 3 месяца на мейнфрейме сформировался ксорг с русской раскладкой
<sharikoff> alexandr:  у меня нету иксов
<xopek> alexandr: sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<xopek> че тупиш то
<sharikoff> =))
<alexandr> хорек не ставит он её
<xopek> не. ни так
<sharikoff> xopek: supersuperkaramba
<xopek> echo "I have Ubuntu 10.10" && sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<xopek> а то вдруг апт не знает версию убунты
<sharikoff> =)
<alexandr> ак всяко пробовал на терменале не идёт
<xopek> alexandr: извини, мои экстрасенсорные способности в зимней спячке
<sharikoff> подскальзывается постоянно?
<xopek> обратись летом...
<alexandr> :))))))))
<sharikoff> xopek: замерз?
<xopek> sharikoff: не. просто у особых способностей особые свойства
<xopek> alexandr: ну и че ржом?
<xopek> !q | alexandr
<ubuntuhelp> alexandr: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<xopek> типа того
<sharikoff> гугл защитник больных и убогих поможет тебе
<alexandr> ладно
<sharikoff> обойдешься седня без суперкарамбы?
<sharikoff> =)
<xopek> дадада!
<himik> гугл защитник педерастов
<xopek> ага. яндекс решает.
<sharikoff> himik: ПОФИГ
<sharikoff> опс
<himik> они сами признались...
<xopek> яндекс сила! яндекс мощ! кто не с нами тот в гугле!
<xopek> блин че ж так холодно
<alexandr> тепло хорек
<xopek> на улице седня -32 обещали, но по-моему дома у мня всего +10
<sharikoff> xopek: а ты мерял как положено?
<sharikoff> мокрым и сухим термометром?
<xopek> скай пропал.... его зохавал злой груб2....
<xopek> sharikoff: я не мерил. я знаю.
<xopek> просто мне по статусу положено все знать
<skai> xopek: не положено тебе по статусу все знать.а вот мне - положено
<Holeech> ку
<daur> Xopek: а нет горячих клавиш смены раскладки, что то не где в настройках не нашел такого
<alexandr> Holeech кря
<Holeech> ;)
<rg45> не сам не смогу
<rg45> при старте xampp выдает
<rg45> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551005/
<rg45> че ему надо?
<rg45> мускул работает но пхпадмин не заходит
<rg45> пхпадмин при попытке входа
<rg45> выдаёт
<rg45> Wrong permissions on configuration file, should not be world writable!
<Nebulosa> блин, нафиг тебе xamp вообще
<xopek> хампп в лине?
<xopek> одуванчик
<xopek> rg45: возьми переводчик
<rg45> на ubuntu 1010
<rg45> привелегии?
<rg45> но на какую папку
<rg45> Nebulosa: очень слабая машинка, не охото много ставить
<xopek> гыгы
<xopek> rg45: и возьми возьми переводчик
<xopek> и в конце-то концов! вбей всю эту фразу в гугл!
<rg45> xopek: так и делаю ,прост решил мож кто знает
<xopek> знает
<xopek> гугл знает
<xopek> даже я знаю
<rg45> пока не колится зараза
<rg45> нуууу
<Nebulosa> rg45: apt-get install php-myadmin
<Nebulosa> или как оно.. и оно тебе по зависимостям вытянет всё что нужно
<xopek> есть у него вже пхпмуадмин
<rg45> есть точно
<xopek> rg45: я тебе перевожу: Неправильные права на конфигурационный файл. Но не должен быть доступен всем на запись!
<xopek> он не должен*
<xopek> намек понятен?
<xopek> 777 ставить не надо...
<rg45> я понял
<xopek> стань ваще приспешником дьявола
<xopek> и выстави типа 666
<xopek> эээ
<rg45> на всё
<xopek> ну короче rw-------
<xopek> ytn
<xopek> нет
<xopek> на конфиг
<rg45> конфинг чегооо их там много
<xopek> ну одуванчик
<xopek> кто тебе ругается фразой
<xopek> Wrong permissions on configuration file, should not be world writable!
<xopek> ???
<rg45> ок!
<xopek> вот
 * xopek утер пот со лба
<xopek> ж чую ща не заработает...
<skai> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<xopek> :-)
<xopek> да лан
<xopek> да лан, все равно все молчат
<skai> не загрязняй мне логи:)
<xopek> я не загрязняю
<skai> вдруг ты чтото полезное говорил?а я потом погрепать нормально не смогу:)
<xopek> а упрощаю читабельность
<xopek> я?? полезное??? данизашто!!!!!
<Nebulosa> сотри xamp и поставь из реп пхпмайадмин
<rg45> chmod 666 /opt/lampp/etc/my.cnf
<rg45> не помогло
<updoznak> Созрело желание и возможности , поднять на ноги праволславный NAS , но чтобы он был верен религии нужно ПО соответствующее не требующее от меня хореографиечского таланту. Посоветуйте.
<xopek> rg45: а ты уверен что мускуль тебе выдал это сообщение?
<rg45> блин перезалил хамрр
<rg45> опять пишет 	MySQL database DEACTIVATED
<Nebulosa> updoznak: тебе благословление нужно или что?
<rg45> xopek: поможи
<xopek> это бесполезно
<rg45> ладно забил пошол курить маны
<xopek> http://www.apachefriends.org/f/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=39666
<jah-man> всем приветы...
<xopek> rg45: --^
<rg45> xopek: ок! читаю ток я ваще все сломал
<crtv> Привет всем. Спасайте ! :) Не работает ф-я mail() php
<crtv> Установил sendmail и даже получалось утром отправить письмо
<crtv> но вот сейчас что - то опять не работает
<updoznak> Nebulosa: мнебы название ОСь
<crtv> Народ, помогите !
<updoznak> Nebulosa: под которой можно NAS замутить
<jah-man> помогите заюзать dvd с aptoncd
<xopek> crtv: телепаты заняты другими  клиентами. встаньте в очередь.
<xopek> updoznak: freebsd
<crtv> причем тут телепаты? Что я не ясно сказал?
<Nebulosa> updoznak: у меня NAS работает под OpenWRT но врядли тебе поможет это название и возможность создания NAS на нём :)
<Nebulosa> updoznak: ubuntu ставишь alternate и порядок
<crtv> ты по-делу можешь сказать?
<crtv> Как проверить sendmail?
 * skai от я гениальный человек.взялся за крышку кастрюли, чтобы опсотреть не кипит ли вода.о том, что крыщ
<skai> шка раскалена я узнал не сразу
<jah-man> skai, обжегся бедняжка?..
 * Nebulosa сделал skai погромче
<skai> не.не успел
<Nebulosa> блин.. опять хэпиэнд
<Nebulosa> скукота
<jah-man> skai, что варить собрался? пельмешки?)
<crtv> короче тут одни знатоки сидят, да? -_-
<Nebulosa> crtv: именна. вари пельмени
<skai> jah-man: если бы.макарошки
<updoznak> Nebulosa: это ось для маршрутизатор вроде опенврт или команда которая пишет прошивы для длинка 320 или для асуса вл500?
<Nebulosa> updoznak: да. роутер. к нему принтер и диск подключены
<Nebulosa> на 1терабайт
<crtv> :-*
<crtv> неужели никто не может помочь?
<MagicLover> Привет. Записал с камеры видео на комп - весит много. Решил пожать в Avidemux - но в нём изображение выглядит перевёрнутым. Хотя тот же VirtualDub и все плееры видят нормально. Это что-то в настройках Avidemux или как это исправить?
<xopek> crtv: рабочих примеров мейл() в гугле вагон. чо те надо?
<updoznak> Nebulosa: маловато , у меня то тут желание сотворить нас многодисковый с редом
<Nebulosa> MagicLover: если видится плейерами нормально то тогда можно забить
<sharikoff> crtv: логи мож мы посмотрим хоть одним глазком?
<jah-man> skai, эх...не следуешь ты образу линуксоида xD
<crtv> да не в мейл() дело, а в sendmail
<sharikoff> или так и будем морщицца тут всем скопом
<crtv> а где они?
<^DEMOSS^> шарик
<xopek> crtv: ну так мы не телепаты, чтобы угадывать что да где
<skai> jah-man: дык.денег нема следовать
<crtv> я просто в линусе 0
<sharikoff> мой шарик рот порвет
<^DEMOSS^> ты ценил mariaDB (AriaDB ) ??
 * maxpayne типа здоровается
<MagicLover> А я вот хочу чтобы эти 5 минут были не 1.8Гб, а пожать, но чтобы без потери качества. Вроде бы читал, что надо квантайзер ставить в 1 - тогда всё норм. Но каким лучше кодеком?
<xopek> crtv: у меня вот hedgewars не работает. чо делать?
<MagicLover> Сохранить для дальнейшей обработки через неделю/месяц и тп.
<jah-man> skai, а свитер носишь?) а борода есть?)
<xopek> MagicLover: вылей на ютуб. само пережмется)
<skai> jah-man: свитер есть.бритвы нема.и кот есть.но дома
<AbiGeuS> re
<crtv> xopek:  слышь умник, если не можешь ничем помочь, нахера лезешь?
<jah-man> skai, во) ну хоть тут все в порядке)
<jah-man> где опы с банхамером?.
<xopek> crtv: слышь прогер, если не можешь нихрена сказать, чо орешь?
<xopek> и кстати да
<^DEMOSS^> xnj pf yftpls &
<^DEMOSS^> Что зав наезды ?
<xopek> у меня hedgewars не играет. пишет In game... слева сверху и все....
<jah-man> mva, чего спишь?
<xopek> ^DEMOSS^: мы культурно общаемся, чо ты)
<^DEMOSS^> я кстати тысячу лет уже с мва не болтал
<sharikoff> xopek: малаток
<skai> @seen mva
<ubuntuhelp> mva was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 2 weeks, 4 days, 19 hours, 52 minutes, and 19 seconds ago: <mva> абсолютно разные
<sharikoff> jah-man: на руснете он
<skai> ^DEMOSS^: а он пару недель назад тут был
<sharikoff> =)
<^DEMOSS^> xopek как раз таки вы позволяете себе оскорбление пользователей данного каналла. Если вы продолжите в том же духе - мы избавимся от вас,, как от возмутителя спокойствия
<xopek> ^DEMOSS^: вот чочочоч опять я то)
<jah-man> ^DEMOSS^, ну не xopek первый начал...
<xopek> хм
<xopek> я молчу
<xopek> я лучше игрушку починю)
<^DEMOSS^> ведите себя пристойно, пользуйтесь google.ru разумно и старайтесь не использовать данный каналл для личных разборок.
<Nebulosa> MagicLover: попробуй вот эту штучку - http://www.linux.org.ru/news/multimedia/5753479
<xopek> :-)
<^DEMOSS^> !enter | xopek
<ubuntuhelp> xopek: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<MagicLover> Nebulosa: спасибо. Ща гляну
<crtv> Вопрос ещё актуален, помогите! Как настроить sendmail для отправки письма через php mail()? Срочно нужно !!!
<xopek> да я молчу. совсем-совсем)
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl  приветствую тебя
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl ты уже пользовался мариадб\ариадб от бывших мускул разрабов ?
<^DEMOSS^> crtv вы читали документацию по сендмэйл ?
<crtv> Да дело в том, что времени нет на это. Я бы погуглил...
<Nebulosa> зачем читать если утром работало а вечером не работает
<^DEMOSS^> crtv вы читали про php мэйл ? Вы пробовали поискать  google.ru ?
<skai> !q | crtv
<ubuntuhelp> crtv: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<^DEMOSS^> sendmail php mail    crtv  введите это в гугл и выберете результаты на русском - более 12 запросов соответсвуют вашему запросу. Это вам поможет
<^DEMOSS^> *ответов-ссылок
<skai> где этот артус?
<xopek> ему некогда читать. настройте ему.
<jah-man> skai, он вроде бы как спит..
<skai> да он ваще нехороший человек.я у каиры иконку не могу убрать.а он спит
<skai> кстаи
<skai> хорек а в портежах cairo-compmgr найти сможешь?
<xopek> ага
<xopek> взамен на информацио по поводу запуска игры!)
<skai> xopek: а если не найдешь - забаню на 10 дней?согласен?
<xopek> акромя x11-misc/xcompmgr ничо нема
<xopek> x11-libs/cairo разве что
<xopek> skai: бань)
<TheThing> а по дебиану пару вопросиков можно? а то домашний сервак обновил и чо-т оопс ))) по поводу обновления ядра и еще паре вещей
<skai> xopek: не.либкаиро и композитинг от каиро - две большие разницы
<TheThing> я ж блондинко :)
<skai> TheThing: можно конечно.на #debian-ru
<TheThing> о. есть русский. круть :)
<TheThing> skai: шутишь? там 5 человек, из которых половина боты )
<xopek> skai: x11-wm/cairo-compmgr
<xopek> оверлей
<skai> xopek: какой?
<xopek> http://gpo.zugaina.org/x11-wm/cairo-compmgr
<TheThing> skai: а если допустить, что у меня не деб, а убунта на сервере? :-D
<skai> TheThing: то советы по убунту сервер могут не помочь или даж навредить дебу
<skai> но ты рискни
<TheThing> рискну.
<TheThing> после sudo apt-get upgrade и ребута все работает, но в процессах висит kerneloops и жрет 100% проца. где смотреть баги?
<skai> TheThing: ядро какое?uname -r покажи
<TheThing> кроме того, ядро с 2.6.26-2 до 2.6.26-26 не обновилось, linux-image поставилось, а всего остального типа -headers и т.п. не вижу, соответственно, ядро грузится старое (в грубе ничего нового(
<TheThing> текущее 2.6.26-2
<skai> TheThing: 8.04 сервер?
<TheThing> <skai> TheThing: то советы по убунту сервер могут не помочь или даж навредить дебу :)
<TheThing> но ты допусти, что убунта и что 8.04 :-D
<skai> TheThing: ну так ты же решил притвориться, что у тебя убунта сервер же:)
<skai> TheThing: обнови до 10.04
<TheThing> ой, евгений ваганыч! :)
<TheThing> не признал в гриме
<xopek> TheThing: скажи так: обновлися. не помогло
<TheThing> xopek: цирк :)
<skai> xopek: а я спрошу какое теперь ядро:)
<xopek> skai: ядро оф из репов)
<skai> xopek: я ж запрошу uname -a
<TheThing> kerneloops есть и в убунте
<TheThing> отчего она может виснуть и где смотреть логи?
<xopek> skai: 2.6.35 а остальное не важно)
<TheThing> хм. у меня и убунта пока на 2.6.32
<TheThing> так, kerneloops мы просто прибьем - он нам не нужен...
<skai> TheThing: ТЫ ДЕМОН! ты че наделал?я аж кернел паник словил от твоего кернелупса
<TheThing> ы?
<TheThing> а ты обновился до 10.04? )
<skai> а у меня стояла 10.04
<TheThing> значит, не помогло. а я его снес.
<TheThing> и ручками поставил linux-headers
<xopek> не ну правда
<xopek> чо с игрой делать
<TheThing> хм. этого мало, update-grub ничего нового не видит. чего там для обновления ядра обычно нужно? )
<skai> !q | xopek
<ubuntuhelp> xopek: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<xopek> skai: ну я вже писал
<xopek> у меня hedgewars не играет. пишет In game... слева сверху после выбор игры и все....
<skai> TheThing: headers, header-generic, image
<xopek> я вже 0.9.15 с офсайта собрал без единого варнинга
<TheThing> о. дженерик забыл
 * skai не хвались супостат своей силой темной
 * skai не жечь, не палить городов русских
<TheThing> ы. нету у меня в репах linux-image-generic* ))))
<skai> TheThing: сочувствую
<TheThing> вообще generic нету... пойду убьюсь об стену
<skai> TheThing: как же ты загружаешься, если у тебя даж образа нема
<TheThing> :-D
<TheThing> спроси чо полегче
<skai> кстати мож он не дженерик.мож сервер
 * xopek хочет попинать skai. просто так.
<xopek> она не играет хнык-хнык
<TheThing> как там в консоли у аптитуда поискать пакеты по маске?
 * skai e
 * skai угостись пряником, князюшка
<TheThing> skai: вот чо есть по линуксу )  http://paste.pound-python.org/show/1334/
<jah-man> xopek, кто не играет?
<xopek> jah-man: hedgewars
<jah-man> xopek, го в nexuiz по сетке)
<xopek> jah-man: хочу йожой
<jah-man> xopek, щито?
<xopek> jah-man: хочу hedgewars :-)
<jah-man> xopek, аа) понятно...пойду погуглю что за игра..
<xopek> jah-man: а нексуз какой версии надо?
<jah-man> xopek, хз...щас гляну...
<xopek> Description:   Deathmatch FPS based on DarkPlaces, an advanced Quake 1 engine
<xopek> жость
<xopek> старее движка не нашлось видать
<jah-man> xopek, неее..там помоему комбинированный квэйк 2 и квэйк 3...если не ошибаюсь
<Nebulosa> нексиуз уже переродился
<xopek> nexuiz-2.5.2 вот такой у мне
<jah-man> xopek, ага, это последняя версия..
<Nebulosa> не там какой-то nexenta
<Nebulosa> не.. не оно
<Nebulosa> Xonotic
<jah-man> xonotic это что-то тоже основанное на dark places только другое..
<xopek> 1,020,301 kB
<xopek> херррасе
<xopek> такое не катит)
<jah-man> ага) тяжеловато блин.
<xopek> /dev/sda6             9.7G  8.6G  602M  94% /
<xopek> какбэ
<jah-man> О_о у меня такая же хрень вчера была..поэтому я хоум перенес на отдельный раздел..
<Nebulosa> xopek: омг чем успел забить?
<xopek> /dev/sda5              15G   12G  2.5G  83% /home
<xopek> какбэ...
<jah-man> мдээээ..
<Nebulosa> /dev/sda1              11G  2,1G  8,2G  21% /
<xopek> Nebulosa: системой успел забить)
<Nebulosa> не ври мне
<Nebulosa> вон всё в 2 гб укладывается
<xopek> то у тебя
<Nebulosa> bleachbit тебе в зубы
<Nebulosa> зачистит похлеще мистера пропера
<xopek> ncdu у меня есть
<Nebulosa> и ядра лишние деинсталлируй
<Nebulosa> и mono-runtime
<xopek> моно нет
<xopek> ядро одно
<Nebulosa> еще выпили qt и слушай радио радонеж
 * xopek скромно умолчит о своей ос...
<xopek> не. кутэ низя. у меня кеды)
<Nebulosa> тогда наоборот gtk
<xopek> [ Results for search key : bleachbit ]
<xopek> [ Applications found : 0 ]
<xopek> у меня половина софта на гтк)
<Nebulosa> http://bleachbit.sourceforge.net/download/linux
<xopek> скучно так
<Nebulosa> тогда зачем тебе кэды?..
<xopek> лучше через оверлеи...
<xopek> Nebulosa: как зачем?
<xopek> шоп были
<Nebulosa> босиком то оно лучше
<xopek> неа
<xopek> -30 же
<Nebulosa> xopek: у тебя тоже -30,
<xopek> 6.3G	usr
<jah-man> кеды неправославны... гномы негодуют..
<xopek> 502M	var
<xopek> хмм
<Nebulosa> да, кеды резиновые нет единения с землёй
<Nebulosa> 1,9G	/usr
<xopek> 2.0G	/usr/portage/distfiles/
<xopek> вот чо почистить мона
<Nebulosa> xopek: так ты кедонтушник!
<jah-man> кедераст...
<jah-man> х)
<xopek> я консолефил гентоидный
<Nebulosa> лечится тебе надо
<xopek> а кеды... из-за конки поставил!
<Nebulosa> o_O
<xopek> дада
<jah-man> xopek, О___О
<Nebulosa> терминальная стадия
<xopek> мне вот смешно. однако это правда
<Nebulosa> его уже не спасёшь
<xopek> ну эт нинадолго
<sharikoff> не факт
<xopek> разберусь и выкину кеды. но не кутэ
<xopek> хотя чо у меня на кутэ...я даже хз
<Nebulosa> блин да что же у меня в var тусуется... надо почистить..
<Nebulosa> и вообще, это системный диск
<Nebulosa> а все игрушки я в стиме поставил.. там уже за 20 гигов :)
<jah-man> xopek, объясни мне смысл вообще ставить конки?О_о
<xopek> jah-man: яхз
<xopek> jah-man: когда я ставил - игрался. могу паказать чо пытался сделать и чо получилось)
<Nebulosa> показывай
<xopek> есть такая штука  - screenlets
<xopek> там есть типа сисинфо с убунтолого и прочая. ну знаете наверное
<Nebulosa> нет
<LeNsTR> Ахайо бубунтоеды!
<xopek> ща найду скрины
<Nebulosa> LeNsTR: тут убунтоедов нету
<Nebulosa> гентушники арчеводы, сусеманы
<LeNsTR> Маководы же
<Nebulosa> и они
<LeNsTR> Ну я поздоровался с меньшинством ^_^
<LeNsTR> Они всегда тут есть я знаю
<xopek> задача была полностью срисовать скринлет
<LeNsTR> Еще года 3 половина канала на дебиане сидела :)
<Nebulosa> верить надо да
<xopek> dl.dropbox.com/u/13249224/screenshot_005.png
<LeNsTR> гдоа 3 назад *
<Nebulosa> что слева что с права?
<xopek> а вот отгадай
<xopek> где скринлет а где конки
<Nebulosa> скринлет справа
<Nebulosa> он выглядит ниочень
<xopek> ога)
<LeNsTR> да по аптайму можно догадаться :)
<LeNsTR> хоть и не так очевидно
<xopek> я так и не смог сблизить графики с текстом в достаточной мере
<Nebulosa> на аптайм даже не смотрел
<Nebulosa> xopek: надо шрифт подбирать
<xopek> а со шрифтами там какая-то лажа была
<xopek> я брал шрифт тот же самый
<xopek> что в скринлете указан. однако они разные получались
<xopek> а
<xopek> ще рамки графиков не убираются
<xopek> http://storage6.static.itmages.com/i/11/0106/h_1294315366_fbd104dca1.png
<xopek> ну в общем в то время мне было нечем заняться и я вот так играл с коньками
<xopek> косил под разные скринлеты)
<xopek> убунта кармик коала до сих пор стоит на соседнем разделе
<Nebulosa> я тоже конки как скринлет юзаю..
<xopek> /dev/sda8             9.7G  3.9G  5.3G  42% /mnt/ubuntu
<xopek> это типа "кстати про место"
<academ111> Всем привет.
<academ111> Ктонибудь имел дело с D-link Des-3828 или т.п. ?
<Holeech> а чё с ним?
<academ111> Да задрали проблемы с отображение web-интерфейса, постоянно половина меню пропадает.
<academ111> Раз десять нужно обнавить страницу чтобы выпалу нужная менюшка
<academ111> На сколько я понимаю это проблема связана с Java, только вот не пойму как её решить, пробывал уже разные браузеры
<Nebulosa> никоим образом
<User471[web]> привет
<TheThing> обновил деб на 2.6.32 из бэкпортов
<User471[web]> кто может помочь мне  в вопросе 2 ос на компе
<academ111> Пока не озвучешь, никто не поможет
<User471[web]> была 7ка поставил юбунту 10.10 теперь грузит только юбунту. мне же надо чтобы была возможность выбора оп системы при загрузке
<User471[web]> извиняюсь,не была,а есть, я параллельно поставил\\на 2 винт
<academ111> А при установки убунты ты ей сказал оставить Винду ?
<TheThing> эм. вообще установщик автоматодит находит винду и прописывает в меню выбора при загрузке. может, ты винду стер? )
<black_cat> похоже, теперь у тебя на машине только одна ось :)
<black_cat> эксперимента для, выруби машину, отключи физически тот диск куда убунту ставил и пробуй загрузиться. очень интересно что будет...
<User471[web]> при установке  винда была
<black_cat> это ничего не значит.
<jah-man> вопрос вообще не в тему...как для хромиума темы делать?
<Nebulosa> спроси его родителя
<User471[web]> смотри \\загрузчик если винды слетел то она и не загрузится
<User471[web]> ник я еше не ззарегал\\\сейчас все попробую\\буду подписываться NEVERMIND
<Holeech> зелёный цвет при просмотре видео, все лица зелёные ;)
<OdmincheG> Если не указывал разделы вручную, то установка могла все положыть))) У мну тоже такое раз было!
<jah-man> Holeech, это типа просьба помочь?
<Holeech> щас скрин покажу
<Holeech> http://fastpic.ru/view/13/2011/0106/7894abe9374a30792ba8a587571641c5.png.html вот
<jah-man> Holeech, да я знаю, было у меня такое..
<Holeech> и шо делыть?
<jah-man> видюха нвидиа?
<Holeech> да
<iMikeR> Всем привет, есть вопрос по firewall
<jah-man> Holeech, драйвера все стоят?
<Holeech> да
<Holeech> 14233 frames in 5.0 seconds
<jah-man> тогда система -> администрирование -> nvidia xserver settings
<Holeech> и?
<xopek> mplayer -vo xv ...
<jah-man> ?
<jah-man> Holeech, ползунок оттенок до конца вправо.
<Holeech> а по англицки как?
<jah-man> хз...но он последний стоит из 4-х
<iMikeR> В Linux firewall может работать с процессами или он только по службам специалист?
<iMikeR> Можно ли сделать так:
<iMikeR> 1. Всем службам и процессам запретить сетевой доступ.
<iMikeR> 2. По мере необходимости разрешать сетевой доступ тем или иным процессам
<jah-man> Holeech, ну что?..
<Holeech> думаю шо подвинуть
<jah-man> а шо есть?
<Holeech> saturation
<Dranik> hi all!
<jah-man> Holeech, это насыщеность
<jah-man> Holeech, щас погоди...я ребутнусь, у себя гляну
<Holeech> стой
<OdmincheG> Holeech пробуй цвета регулировать)))) кодек плохо настроен)
<xopek> не прокатит же...
<Holeech> щас включил видео, цвета зелёные, открыл nvidia xserver settings цвета норм стали
<Holeech> чудеса
<OdmincheG> )))
<Holeech> настройки же не трогал
<Holeech> закрыл nvidia xserver settings, всё норм, закрыл видео, открыл опять всё зелёное
<Dranik> Holeech, попробуй проигрывать gmplayer-ом
<Holeech> это не выход, даже если он нормально будет проигрыать
<Dranik> ну нвидиа как-то все подменяет в драйверах, так что как раз выход
<Holeech> раньше же было норм
<Nebulosa> xopek:  на тему скринлетов из коньков http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8083700/conky.png
<jah-man_> Holeech, hue должно быть равно 0
<resurection> в доке написано, что ls -al > >(grep pattern) создаёт какой-то промежуточный файл в /dev/fd/***. Я правильно понял, что это тупой тормознутый способ т.к. создаются лишние файлы?  (имеется ввиду в промышленных масштабах) ?
<Holeech> она ноль у мну
<Holeech> там всё по нулям
<Dranik> resurection, не
<OdmincheG> Nebulosa прикольно) Но коньки рулят, скринлеты не уважаю, а вот коньки, когда сядешь вечером перебрать, то ппц полный)))) Как семечки)))
<xopek> <resurection> ls -la|grep blah ничо не создает...
<Dranik> драйвер фс не запишет ничего на диск
<Dranik> все будет в памяти
<Nebulosa> OdmincheG: это и есть conky
<xopek> Nebulosa: из них получаются гутные скринлеты)
<Dranik> resurection, здесь имеется в виду "файл" как более абстрактная сущность. в unix вообще все -- "файл"
<resurection> т.е. это всё будет в ОЗУ?
<Dranik> да, ито очень недолго
<resurection> Я пытался разобраться куда ведёт /dev/fs/ но там всё перелинковано и упёрся в proc -> 15222 - а такой папки ваще нет
<jah-man> Holeech, все?О_о  http://itmages.ru/image/view/100917/2c517770
<Dranik> resurection, в файловую систему монтируются не только разделы диска, но и различные подсистемы ядра
<Dranik> которые на диске вообще не существуют
<resurection> Ого.
<Dranik> в данном случае "файл" -- есть объект файловой системы со своим именем
<resurection> охренеть
<Dranik> т.е. файловой системы, а не физического диска
<Dranik> на диск ничего не запишется
<resurection> ну я понял. Спасибо
<Holeech> jah-man, щас сделаю как у тя
<jah-man> Holeech, агась..
<resurection> А вот ещё вопрос: echo $[ 3/4 ] - выводит "0". Это нормально?
<total> всем привет
<resurection> это в консоле
<Dranik> resurection, конечно
<Nebulosa> resurection: да
<Dranik> это ж целочисленное деление
<jah-man> кто может нормальный конвертер посоветовать? нужно mkv в avi перегнать
<resurection> а с дробями он ваще не умеет работать?
<Dranik> resurection, mencoder
<Nebulosa> Dranik: нет, это строковое сравнение
<Dranik> jah-man, mencoder
<Nebulosa> resurection: нет. он и складывать не умеет
<jah-man> Dranik, консольный? если да то какая оболчка хорошая есть?
<Dranik> jah-man, хороших оболочек нету
<Dranik> но, к счастью, он и сам по себе несложный
<jah-man> Dranik, ну тогда спасибо)
<Holeech> jah-man, дык 1000 же максималка
<Nebulosa> resurection: с дробями тебе надо bc юзать
<resurection> Nebulosa:  echo $[ 4/4 ] выводит "8"
<resurection> тьфу. там плюс
<jah-man> Holeech, где? что? зачем?
<Nebulosa> resurection: 1
<Holeech> в настройках
<resurection> echo $[4+4]
<Nebulosa> resurection: потому что [ это команда :)
<total> кто ставил ldap сервер, киньте ссылку на мануал желательно на русском
<total> плиз
<jah-man> Holeech, попробуй еще в настройках видеоплеера покопаться..
<OdmincheG> Nebulosa http://files.internetdevels.com/dream/my_desk.png
<Holeech> раньше всё хорошо было
<OdmincheG> Первые простые коньки)))
<Nebulosa> мои глаза
<Nebulosa> х_Х
<resurection> Nebulosa: да. действительно не заметил, а там написано, что "/" - целочисленное деление
<resurection> Но как-то не логично. Всегда это было делением обычным.
<resurection> а как же не целочисленное?
<resurection> дробное деление?
<Nebulosa> resurection: bc
<resurection> бли. Т.е. стандартная убунтовская консоль на столько крута, что в ней есть всё, даже целочисленное деление, но курс доллара я рассчитать в ней не могу?
<Nebulosa> echo 3/4 | bc -l
<Holeech> вот реально фокус, смотрю зелёное видео, открываю nvidia xserver settings и видео нормальное сразу же.
<updoznak> мда, обновление с 9.10 до 10.04 - 15 минут с 10.04 до 10.10 уже час прошел и пишет еще полчаса, чуйствую нового будет столько
<total> updoznak, да уж столько нового
<total> хех
<Nebulosa> проще было переустановить
<Nebulosa> 7 минут и всё готово
<updoznak> ага скачать с торента и поставить вышло бы на полчаса
<total> у мя от этого нового система теперь еле дышит
<resurection> Nebulosa: Я наверное докапываюсь, но ".750000000000000000000" - как то не почеловечески. Она нормально ваще умеет?
<himik> updoznak: убунту лучше с образа ставить снуля
<Nebulosa> resurection: умеет) щас найду ман
<updoznak> himik: так все лучше с нуля ставить
<skrishi> привет
<himik> updoznak: ну в общем скорее всегда так )
<skrishi> с глупыми вопросами можно обращаться? )
<XuMuK> OdmincheG: у нас походу заготовка для коньков одна и та же была) http://goo.gl/avzMc
<himik> skrishi: только с такими!
<himik> skrishi: но подробно сформулированными
<updoznak> himik: ybx]]
<OdmincheG> так то стандартное))) Немножко усовершенствовал, пропарсил gismeteo и вывел погоду ещё)))
<Nebulosa> resurection: echo "scale=2; 3/4" | bc норм?))
<updoznak> himik: ничего трафик безлимитный , поел только , что мозг думает , щас обновимся поппилим еще с час и переустановим
<XuMuK> я сеть добавил и по мелочи, температуру там и тд...
<artus|sleep> OdmincheG: типа так ? http://itmages.ru/image/view/100920/232cef7c )))
<skrishi> подробно? хм.. во всех msn клиентах установленных из репозиторием не получается соединиться по веб-камере. она работает, в скайпе всё впорядке.. впринципе я больше ничего не знаю )
<XuMuK> а погода у меня в доке
<OdmincheG> artus|sleep ну типа, только у тебя форекастовое)))
<resurection> Nebulosa: нет. потому что 2
<resurection> Nebulosa: нет. потому что 2/3 != .66
<Nebulosa> resurection: 0 не пишет
<resurection> 2/3 должно быть .66666666666
<Nebulosa> тогда просто echo "2/3" |bc
<Nebulosa> тогда просто echo "2/3" |bc -l
<resurection> ну я же заранее не знаю где сколько знаков вылезет
<XuMuK> artus|sleep: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0106/h_1294319730_3c4e9b9f7b.png
<Nebulosa> так ты укажи сколько знаков тебе нужно после запятой
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/6YJ1F
<artus|sleep> XuMuK: :)
<resurection> Мне нужны все знаки, но не больше 20, и без лишних нолей
<resurection> .7500000000000000000000000000000 - тут явно ноли лишние. Это то же самое, что .75
<artus|sleep> resurection: ты флудить долго будеш?
<updoznak> Эх вот бы мне лет лет 14 назад вместо компа с мастдаем достался бы комп с ликухом , как бы повернулась моя жизнь?
 * resurection просто пытается в убунте разобраться.
<artus> причем тут убунта к твоим дробям-нолям  ?
<dx_> отчаянье
<resurection> не я же эти ноли делаю
<resurection> я просто в консоле хочу рассчитать курс доллара. А она мне хрень показывает
<artus> а убунта тут причем ?
<resurection> Вот я изучаю консоль. Изучаю по убунтологии.
<resurection> потому что сайт называется ubuntologia.ru
<Nebulosa> resurection: кстати, курс доллара устанавливается ЦБ :)
<skrishi> =)
<updoznak> Nebulosa: да ну
<resurection> Nebulosa: Кстати, во всех обменниках курс доллара разный и даже к ЦБ имеет слабое отношение
<Nebulosa> resurection: ну есть ЦБ, остальные отталкиваясь от него выставляют свой..
 * resurection рассматривает курс доллара как самую простую теоретическую задачку. Что-то вроде hello world
<updoznak> Nebulosa: а мне казалось , что курс доллара зависит от положения дел на валютных торгах
<Nebulosa> updoznak: ок, посчитай мне грубо, верен ли курс устанавливаемый ЦБ.
<resurection> вово. а ЦБ его рассчитывает согласно данным валютных торгов
<updoznak> Nebulosa: А те в свою очередь от экономической и политической ситауции в мире
<Nebulosa> обыватель идет на сайт и смотрит. и ему до лампочки золотовалютные отношения
<Nebulosa> resurection: а ты решаешь задачу конвертирования валют
<resurection> да похер на ЦБ, как заставить консоль убунтовскую нормально решать примитивные задачи и выдвавть человеческий ответ?
<artus> @voice resurection
<Nebulosa> есть bc есть dc. есть awk, они решают все математические задачи
<Nebulosa> их нужно вызвать и передать в них параметры
<updoznak> resurection: я тоже думаю зачем консоли притивные задачи
<Karloss> кто твиттером пользует? какой клиент хороший есть?
<Nebulosa> resurection: http://web.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/bash_scripting_guide/
<resurection> А я думаю: как консоль будет решать сложные задачи, если даже примитивные решить не может?
<Nebulosa> resurection: это не примитивная задача
<resurection> 3/4 = 0.75 - это не примитивная?
<updoznak> resurection: сложные арифметические задачи решают с использованием калькулятора
<updoznak> или маткада
<Nebulosa> числа с плавающей запятой это самая сложная задача для компьютера
<resurection> бедный калькулятор. Это самая сложная программа на компьютере
<Nebulosa> resurection: приведу тебе пример.. 1/3= и потом результат умножь на 3.
<resurection> раз уж сделали поддержку арифметических выражений, неужели так трудно было сделать нормальное деление?
<resurection> 0.9999(9)
<resurection> это понятно всё.
<Nebulosa> а должно быть 1
<updoznak> пимитивную арифметику стоит решать в уме , дабы не усох думательный аппарат
<resurection> Nebulosa: это понятно всё. Кстати, калькулятор умеет с этим справлятся.
<academ111> Подскажите какой лучше ставить RAID, программный или встроенный, материнка p5qd turbo ???
<himik> где можно скачать думательный аппарат?
<updoznak> В утробе матери
<SUFLEX_> я даю в аренду
<resurection> updoznak: можете в уме 10000 / 31.87 = ?
<himik> academ111: лучше программный, но есть нюансы
<CyberDx> Уязвимоста ubuntu 10.10 полный контроль над root http://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/15916/
<updoznak> далее квест длинною в жизнь
<artus> @kick resurection прекращаем тролить
<himik> academ111: а встроенный в материнку тоже считай программный!
<himik> academ111: только скорее всего исключительно под венду
<updoznak> могу но понадобится время и листок бумаги
<Nebulosa> echo "scale=2; 10000 / 31.87" | bc
<Nebulosa> что еще нужно..
<SUFLEX_> хватит троллить короче. скажи те мне лучше почему комп никогда не встает после сна. после установки nvidia
<Nebulosa> SUFLEX_: карта какая?
<artus> SUFLEX_: потому что не может выгрузить нвидиу) коректно) а потом загрузить ее модуль обратно )
<academ111> himik всмысле тоже програмный ?
<SUFLEX_> дрквняя GF6600
<SUFLEX_> artus  а как чтобы сработало? без ссылок пжлста
<academ111> himik я думал он работает на чипе, что в материнке за это отвечает, включается то он через БИОС
<artus> панатия не имею) у меня не работает) а чинить влом )
<SUFLEX_> вот и я тоже )
<SUFLEX_> все равно мешает
<himik> academ111: настоящие аппаратные контроллеры стоят от 300у.е... и все рейд функции реально выполняются чипами самого контроллера, а в матерях это так... softhard-симбиоз
<artus> academ111: судя по последнему топику про рейды на хабре, софт рейд ничем хард неуступает, посему не парся )
<himik> academ111: так что лучше использовать программный рейд использую или linux или простите офтопика
<academ111> himik значит проблема велета системы может быть из-за этого гребаного псевто рейда ?
<himik> вот вот в скорости не уступит
<himik> возможно
<SUFLEX_> а есть простой вариант запуска flash на ubuntu?
<academ111> Я просто всю систему Эверестом гружу, кроме локального диска, она суток трое работает без проблем, как только добавляю загрузку диска, менее суток проходит и зависает или перезагружается.
<SUFLEX_> или вообще flash для linux?
<updoznak> повесь хард на писиай контроллнр
<himik> academ111: ну может дрова косячные
<himik> academ111: еверест? венда?
<SUFLEX_> че ж вы такие недобрые.
<academ111> Я тогда заморачиваться не буду больше с ним, поставлю софтовый вариант и проверю
<academ111> himik :-( ага
<updoznak> SUFLEX_: А какие проблемы с флешь
<himik> academ111: да, тоже баловался рейдами под хрю... было время
<academ111> Да для бухов, не могу их на Линукс перевести
<SUFLEX_> не заню как запускать. имею ввиду CS 5
<himik> academ111: гы, знакомо )
<academ111> himik не посоветуешь хорошую софтинку для создания рейда под офтоп ?
<himik> academ111: в приват
<SUFLEX_> updoznak чтобы корректно все работало как в винде
<updoznak> SUFLEX_: Зайдем с другой стороны , а что работает некоректно ?
<SUFLEX_> updoznak  ну иногда некоторые панели например вообще пустые
<SUFLEX_> updoznak  или черные
<SUFLEX_> updoznak  вообще все некрасиво. как то старовато выглядит
<updoznak> SUFLEX_: где в каком месте ?
<SUFLEX_> updoznak что в каком месте
<rickdelscorzo> всем привет
<updoznak> SUFLEX_: где панели черные
<SUFLEX_> rickdelscorzo  привет тебе тоже от всех. Я -ВСЕ
<rickdelscorzo> подскажите,как в nautilus'e вообще убрать возможность выстраивания объектов уплотнённо
<rickdelscorzo> а то достало уже
<SUFLEX_> updoznak  панель выранивания например
<updoznak> покажи скрин
<troubadour> не знаете, есть дистрибутив нацеленный непосредственно на безопасность ?
<troubadour> как openbsd
<updoznak> troubadour: freebsd
<troubadour> из семейтсва Линукс
<SUFLEX_> ну блин щас уже ж нету. я снес ее.поэтому и спрашиваю но ты можешь в ютубе есть похожее
<SUFLEX_> updoznak а ты знаешь как решить?
<updoznak> догадываюсь
<SUFLEX_> догадываюсь  а ты устанавливал ее именно?
<updoznak> флешь?
<SUFLEX_> updoznak  да
<updoznak> Или кого ?
<Nebulosa> updoznak: Hardened Gentoo
<updoznak> Тю я думал ты про убу
<SUFLEX_> updoznak ты мне?
<updoznak> Не видел начала разговора
<SUFLEX_> updoznak  )))))  бааалллин
<updoznak> сори
<SUFLEX_> updoznak  ну ты действительно крут
<updoznak> в убу есть такая штука , когда не включены эффекты некоторые панели либо частями либо полностью черные либо белые
<SUFLEX_> updoznak  не знаю. не видел вроде пока.
<troubadour> не могу не согласиться что убунтологи слабоваты в отличие от остальных
<troubadour> как виндузятники
<troubadour> все из каробки
<troubadour> обленились
<OdmincheG> всех с наступающим! До новых встреч!
<odigem> ктото юзает utorrrent?
<himik> odigem: Оо
<odigem> че?
<himik> odigem: есть под ubuntu?
<odigem> есть с вебмордой
<Bitkovski> Привет всем
<Bitkovski> вопрос: нажо чтобы корешь мог посмотреть сайт который у меня на локальном сервере
<odigem> Bitkovski: открыть порты. настроить домен
<Holeech> вопрос тот же, http://fastpic.ru/view/13/2011/0106/7894abe9374a30792ba8a587571641c5.png.html
<Holeech> как это исправить?
<odigem> Holeech: ето аватар?
<himik> ггг
<Holeech> нед
<Holeech> петросян блин ;)
<Holeech> посоветуйте чё нить плз
<himik> Holeech: я бы остановился на версии - "аватар" и успокоился
<Holeech> а я бы не остановился
<himik> Holeech: а в чем такая картинка то?
<Holeech> в любом плеере
<Holeech> vlc, тотем, mplayer
<odigem> Holeech: так аватар везде такой имхо
<academ111> Может стоит другой фильм скачать
<himik> odigem: жжошь!
<Holeech> злые вы
<academ111> После чего они все посинели ?
<odigem> может ани прахднуют?
<academ111> Хотя шесть дней пить без продыху
<Holeech> а хз от чего, поставил обновления, после это вроде всё началось
 * himik вылез из под стола и пытается спокоиться
<odigem> сень?
<academ111> Ну откати назад
<Holeech> и?
<Holeech> если дело не в них
<academ111> Значит в паленой водке
<himik> ну надо исключить сначала все "если"
<himik> может и в них
<Holeech> спасибо, очень исчерпывающая помощь...
<academ111> "Если бы у бабушки был х..й, она была бы дедушкой"
<academ111> не в тему :-(
<Holeech> academ111, иди в аншлаг
<himik> Holeech: не за что
<TheThing> войс академу! =)
<san4o> Bitkovski: можно, но есть нюансы
<TheThing> и эцих с гвоздями на пару лет
<academ111> я больше не буду :-(
<academ111> ладно, всем счастливого рождества, а меня три литра коньяка ждут :-)
<himik> academ111: пить вредно
<himik> особенно для серверов
<academ111> знаю, но ничего не могу с собой поделать
<academ111> :-)
<sharikoff> а не
<sharikoff> ринет лег
<skrishi1> зачем лёг?
<sharikoff> устал
<UNIm95> миррги кто-нибудь использует?
<skrishi1> зарядку чаще нужно делать по утрам... выносливость качать )
<sharikoff> он делал
<hookah> всем здрасть
<sharikoff> q
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Кто юзает хром или хромиум, не подскажете, чего страницы иногда становятся светлыми? Что это и как с этим бороться?
<skrishi1> чем больше развиваются иксы, тем больше будет линь похож на майдай... пора сваливать обратно в 90-е =)
<XuMuK> hookah: ку
<TheThing> skrishi1: попробуй не запускать иксы
<TheThing> Alagos: никогда такого не было
<TheThing> вирус? :-D
<total_> всем привет, кто ставил ldap можети кинуть ссылку на мануал, пожалуйста
<san4o> такой вопрос возможно ли пробросить порт с ОС на виртуальную машину(настроен сетевой мост в подключении) чтобы получить доступ из вне. гугль молчит ..
<XuMuK> total_: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0+ldap+ubuntu
<skrishi> тук
<total_> спс
<san4o> total_: спасибо капитану очевидность =)
<total_> хех, весь инет уж перерыл
<positive> Всем привет, подскажите , выбрал при установке роль ssh сервер, зачем-то, теперь не могу найти этот ssh, sshd start говорит что не знает такого установите, sshd.conf - файла нету. При попытке установить говорит что не найдено ничего пу
<positive> тного.  Вопрос - sshd сервера нету? или нет доступа к репозитариям?
<sharikoff> ss -ta|grep 22
<sharikoff> называется он openssh-server
<sharikoff> поставь поновой
<Bitkovski> как права доступа 777 выставить
<positive> так и пишу, а он говорит - но кандитат вирсион фоун фор openssh-server
<XuMuK> sudo chmod 777 file
<Bitkovski> а на папку
<XuMuK> sudo chmod =drwx file
<XuMuK> sudo chmod =drwx folder
<Bitkovski> неверный режим: «=drwx»
<XuMuK> ну + поставь
<Bitkovski> где
<XuMuK> ща, погодь
<XuMuK> Bitkovski: если рекурсивно то chmod 777 /folder -R, если только папку то без -R
<skrishi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsRu
<Bitkovski> Чтобы осуществить запрошенное действие, WordPress необходим доступ к вашему серверу. Пожалуйста, введите координаты доступа к FTP. Если вы не помните координаты, можно узнать их в службе поддержки вашего хостинг-провайдера.
<Bitkovski> это я типа на Локалхосте должен ФТП поднять?
<skrishi> паду я дальше свою вебку тыкать :\
<XuMuK> чем тыкаешь то?
<skrishi> пальчиками.. блин.. не понимаю почему так происходит
<skrishi> и в сети нифига не нахожу по этому поводу..
<Vorshan> 11 тест
<Vorshan> :)
<skrishi> тест не не удался )
<positive> sudo aptitude install openssh-server   -No candidate  version found for openssh-server, подскажите почему может не устанавливаться?
<XuMuK> sudo aptitude install openssh
<chillivilli> привет
<skrishi> hi
<chillivilli> не подскажите как заставить работать убунту на ноуте с переключаемыми видео картами?
<Vorshan> как в голубе отключить "пришёл" "ушёл" ? :)
<positive> XuMuK, говорит название содержится в пакете openssh-client
<chillivilli> проц i3 со своей видяхой и дискртеная nvidea если в биосе выставить в качестве приорететной нвидеа карточку, то все ок. Грузится, если оставить по умолчанию встроенную, иксы не могут стартануть.....
<odigem> где можна глянуть какие шрифты настроены в убунте?
<skrishi> интересно, если хлеб за 2 недели не заплеснивел, его можно есть?
<jah-man> skrishi, думаю да.
<Vorshan>  odigem: система параметры внешний вид шрифты
<jah-man> а как старое ядро удалить из системы?
<odigem> да
<XuMuK> ручками
<skrishi> в синаптике
<jah-man> cgc
<jah-man> спс
<rapidsp> autoremove не предлагает?
<jah-man> нет..
<chillivilli> что нет ни у кого ноутов с переключаемой графикой?
<hookah> chillivilli: у кого-то был, но тех людей тут сейчас нету наверное
<sharikoff> chillivilli: у меня
<sharikoff> интел и нвидиа
<sharikoff> тока у меня биоса нету =)
<XuMuK>  вот мне тоже кажецо, что у одного макбука такое было
<positive> Оказывается надо было aptitude update, теперь установилось
<XuMuK> ну вапще то ето подразумеваецо
<XuMuK> а вапще покажи ка sudo egrep update /var/log/auth.log
<XuMuK> гг
<positive> я?
<XuMuK> да
<chillivilli>  <+sharikoff>: а какой проц? у тебя не было проблем с исками на интеловской графике?
<sharikoff> i5
<sharikoff> да нет вроде..
<chillivilli> мм у меня i3... на форумах пишут, раньше были проблемы, сейчас типа как все решено и должно работать но проц  у меня i3 380M достаточно свежий.. может из-за этого..
<positive> http://paste.org.ru/?x8r4cj
<Vedroid> Товарищи, кто-нибудь знает, какой конф. файл соответствует гуевым настройкам в gnome-keyboard-properties (ubuntu hardy)?
<XuMuK> positive: ну ето сёдня, а до етого када обновлял списочки?
<positive> Только установил
<Troubadour> какой лучший rpm-дистрибутив?
<Troubadour> федора?
<XuMuK> аа
<odigem> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<sid_old> Troubadour: да
<sid_old> !fedora
<ubuntuhelp> Другие !Linux дистрибутивы отличные от !Ubuntu: Debian, Mepis (используют !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (используют !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware, Archlinux (используют другие пакетные системы)
<odigem> где лежат настройки шрифтов в гноме?
<XuMuK> смотря настройки шрифтов чего...
<odigem> ну рабочий стол, пкм изиенить внешний вид и там шрифты
<odigem> хачу паставить такой шрифт как в убунте
<odigem> бо зесь страшные до ужаса
<XuMuK> большинство можно в gconf-editor поменять
<jah-man_> какую нормальную виртуалку посоветуете? хочу 11.04 протестировать
<XuMuK> jah-man_: kvm
<jah-man_> спс
<XuMuK> !kvm | jah-man_
<ubuntuhelp> jah-man_: KVM явл. предпочтительным методом виртуализации в Ubuntu. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<skrishi> а виртуалБокс не?
<XuMuK> один из вариантов
<skrishi> квм наверное меньше грузит систему, да?
<XuMuK> jah-man_: а вапще посмотри в синаптике testdrive
<jah-man_> XuMuK, не, я решил попробовать qemu + qemulator
<himik> не парьте мозг, протестить 11.04 можно и в виртуалбоксе
<XuMuK> himik: а кто сказал, что нельзя?
<himik> XuMuK: а кто сказал что я сказал что кто-то сказла что нельзя??
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://paste.pro/386322
<[v-8]_jupiter> под  nginx помогите
<xopek> [v-8]_jupiter: что не так
<[v-8]_jupiter> правила под nginx
<xopek> ну и
<xopek> не работают?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Надо бы под nginx переделать
<xopek> собсна разница в чем?
<xopek> мод-реврайт имхо один...
<XuMuK> himik | не парьте мозг, протестить 11.04 можно и в
<XuMuK>       | виртуалбоксе
<XuMuK> himik: himik | не парьте мозг, протестить 11.04 можно и в
<XuMuK>       | виртуалбоксе
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/101135/eaa7f404 тыдыщщ
<XuMuK> himik: himik | не парьте мозг, протестить 11.04 можно и в
<XuMuK>       | виртуалбоксе
<sharikoff>  =)
<XuMuK> упс
<himik> такое ощущение, что я сам с собой разговариваю
<TheThing> himik: хочешь поговорить об этом?
<TheThing> а мысль хорошая.. пойду 11.04 качну
<TheThing> погляжу в виртуалке
<himik> TheThing: в какой виртуалке?
<TheThing> в обычной виртуалке.
<kolobok> привет всем Скажите меня видно?
<TheThing> нет
<skrishi> нет
<TheThing> предлагаю за фразу "меня видно" ввести акик
<kolobok> спасибо Значит всё настроил правильно
<TheThing> skai: тебя видно
<skai> TheThing: да я вкурсе
<TheThing> =)
<skai> сча докомпиляю веббраузер и перезагружусь в убунту
<TheThing> ты под виндой O_O
<skrishi> *стрес* враги тут )
<skai> ты когда нибудь компилял веббраузеры в венде?О_О
<TheThing> в MASM компилишь
<TheThing> да. ариадну.
<skai> e;fc
<skai> ужас.под вендой компилять можно.уда катится мир
<kolobok> а я буду сегодня ставить 10.10 вместо 10.04 Можете поздравить
<skrishi> поздравляем )) а чего так долго думал? )
<kolobok> не знаю Как то руки не доходили
<TheThing> поздравляю а на хрена тебе это, когда 10.04 - LTS?
<skrishi> я вообще безболезненно перешёл..
<TheThing> не понимаю вообще
<kolobok> у меня при установки radiotrey на 10.04 появились проблемы Думал думал и решил перейти на 10.1-
<TheThing> как вендузятнеки, за гламуром гонятся, что ли
<TheThing> проблемы надо решать, а не убегать от них
<kolobok> не смог решить
<kolobok> Этот radiotrey не удаляется и недает ничего удаоить
<skrishi> лтс для нетбуков хороша
<kolobok> а вообще я фанат кармик коалы
<skrishi> там больше нет плюсов... а нуда.. она более стабильна )
<kolobok> народ может кто знает,где ведущая русского подкаста с ubuntu.ru ? Всё притормозилось Может она беременна и поэтому уже почти пол года ни слуха ни духа
<himik> интересно от кого...
<UNIm95> Кто в программировании под symbian  разбирается
<UNIm95> ?
<odigem> UNIm95: какой йазыг?
<UNIm95> вопрос в том как под симбиан пиджина скомпилировать
<odigem> ты здурел?
<UNIm95> odigem: почему?
<odigem> потому
<odigem> телефон не гента
<odigem> и там не qt
<UNIm95> odigem: при чём здесь qt ?
<odigem> собсно юзай боян ICQ и не мороч голову
<odigem> ну а на чем пиджин по твоему?
<UNIm95> odigem: libpurple gtk
<odigem> ну гтк
<k3rb3r0s> а кто jungle настраивал?
<odigem> собсна там ни того ни того нет
<k3rb3r0s> в пидгине вроде есть
<XuMuK>  на MeeGo пойдет, на симбе - не думаю...
<k3rb3r0s> у меня через учетку гугл-толкс оно (в смысле пиджин) не звонит :(
<odigem> где лежат настройки шрифтов гнома?
<UNIm95> odigem: вроде ./gtk
<UNIm95> odigem:  вру
<odigem> канеш вреш
<UNIm95> odigem ./fontconfig
<odigem> там кеш какойто
<UNIm95> odigem njulf [p
<UNIm95> odigem тозда хз
<odigem> может есть какойто gnomesetup?
<skrishi> а если на него линуху поставить?
<skrishi> =)
<odigem> поставь
<UNIm95> skrishi: куда?
<skrishi> UNIm95: ну что у тебя там.. смартфон?
<User188[web]> Подскажите, как в линуксе увидеть RADE 0 Он видит его как два жеских а как единое целое нет.
<UNIm95> skrishi: nokia e63
<skrishi> ну во.. загнать на него линь.. настроить ))))
<skrishi> не? )
<skrishi> я гдето читал что на смартфоны загоняют
<UNIm95> skrishi: хз как
<UNIm95> skrishi я бы с удовольствием дуал бут устроил бы
<skrishi> Зовите его просто Linux и ставьте на любое устройство, которое попадает к вам в руки.
<skrishi> так написано в журнате ))))
<skrishi> *журнале
<skrishi> нужно маны порыть... должон быть способ
<UNIm95> skrishi как раз 384МГц проц и 128мб рам =)
<UNIm95> skrishi или нормально маны по симбе почитать
<UNIm95> skrishi даже зеркало сделал
<skrishi> ну в принципе.. она же открытая.. значит должны быть маны
<UNIm95> skrishi: =) ща со всем этим разобраться
<sharikoff> помрет она скоро
<UNIm95> skrishi 14 гигов
<sharikoff> делай под андроид
<skrishi> кто помрёт?
<UNIm95> sharikoff: да симба умрёт но так жалко
<sharikoff> некапельки
<sharikoff> точите андроид
<sharikoff> это будущее
<sharikoff> хотя щас уг полное
<skrishi> http://ovcharov.me/2009/09/28/linux-na-nokia-e71/
<sharikoff> причем до ужаса глючное и тормозное
<UNIm95> sharikoff: линь на мобиле рулез. но симбиан как-то круче
<sharikoff>  /me так не думает
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> глядя на свой боевой яфон =))
<XuMuK>  /me тоже
<skrishi> линь везьде рулёз.. токо руки нужно иметь от плеч и по одному локтю )
<sharikoff> линь имхо рулез на железках на умных
<sharikoff> типа роутеров и тд и тп
<skrishi> хм.. вопрос что бы не гуглить.. а Пинжин на чем написан?
<UNIm95> skrishi ниже каменты читал?
<sharikoff> vyatta кто нть пользуется в работе?
<sharikoff> как она под нагрузкой?
<UNIm95> skrishi: Написана на Си (C#, Perl, Python, Tcl использованы для плагинов)
<skrishi> есть предложения линухи в сети для твоей мобилы
<skrishi> хрен знает что такое.. нужно смотреть
<UNIm95> skrishi линь на е71 фейк
<skrishi> да.. это они говорят.. на форумах дебиана вообще чуваки чутьли не соревы устраивают, кто куда загнал линь )
<Nastya> hi there!
<sharikoff> q
<UNIm95> Nastya q
<rast1> Hello
<Nastya> I have a question about mascots.
<Nastya> Do you know that weird game called Tuxkarts?
<sharikoff> мы неграмотные
<sharikoff> по буржуйски не понимаем
<Galaxy2000> вы пролетарии
<Nastya> it is a race between different mascots. And for example Tux is a well known but an octopus  and an ice cube -- who are they?
<UNIm95> !rules|Nastya
<ubuntuhelp> Nastya: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc а так же http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Nastya> спасибо )
<rast1> Nastya, i no
<sharikoff> данимазашо
<Nastya> sharikoff, я не тебе )
<sharikoff> аа
<skrishi> мало того что маны приходиться читать на буржуйском, так ещё и тут (
<sharikoff> ну все равно..
<Nastya> ледяной куб это чей маскот?
<sharikoff> не мой
<sharikoff> я не брал хоть обыщи
<rast1> vbnvbn
<rast1> пиля
<sharikoff> ешкинкот шо за сплиты достали уже...
<rast1> раслабся) скоро рождество!
<sharikoff> у мя уже рождество
<sharikoff> уже как час и 43 минуты
<sharikoff> ни у кого работы нету?
<sharikoff> удаленной
<sharikoff> у?
<sharikoff> а то скучно нимагу
<sharikoff> умею все по сетям
<sharikoff> всяки штуки удивительные
<Nastya> чтоб появилась удаленная работа сделай  rm -r ~/Documents/work
<sharikoff> Nastya: у меня нету такой диры =)
<skrishi> UNIm95: а можно интересно загрузить как лайф и попробовать типа
<Nastya> так создай ее и перемести туда всю свою работу
<sharikoff> Nastya: неохота.. там лежит сын ошибок трудных
<sharikoff> жааалко
<UNIm95> skrishi и как? загрузчик как обойти?
<skrishi> UNIm95: думать нужно..
 * sharikoff поедет завтре за аэрогрилем
 * sharikoff будет аэрогрилить до упаду
<skrishi> UNIm95: у меня старый телефон, там вообще нифига нет .. токо смс и звонить.. так что экспериментировать никак
<UNIm95> skrishi чё за мобила?
<sharikoff> ТА 57
<skrishi> нокиа 6030
<rast1> как чат в трей свернуть?
<rast1> pidgin
<sharikoff> какой чат?
<sharikoff> чятик?
<skrishi> а закрыть?
<UNIm95> rast1 не возможно вроде
<Nastya> Chat->Minimize->Tray
<sharikoff> skai: q
<sharikoff> наконец то ты пришел
<rast1> Насть,  а это в каком клиенте?
<Nastya> в моем
<rast1> хдд, у тебя каккой7
<Nastya> а где посмотреть?
<skai> sharikoff: да я тут набегами:)
<skai> sharikoff: генту компиляю
<sharikoff> skai: ну ты как обычно..
<sharikoff> чем бы дитя не тешилось.. лишь бы генту не компилило
<skrishi> тру-ту-ту блин
<sharikoff> skrishi: что ты хотел этим сказать?
<Nastya> очень филосовское замечание
<skrishi> sharikoff: неполучилось ))
<skrishi> свернуть в трей ))
<Nastya> а чего довольный такой?
<sharikoff> нинадо трей
<sharikoff> все в консоль
<skrishi> а что мне плакать чтоли? у меня много чего не получается в жизни.. и это не самое страшное ))
<sharikoff> там есть screen
<skai> sharikoff: да лан:)я ж тихонько:)уже  музыка и хромиум работают
<sharikoff> и ничо сворачивать не надо
<sharikoff> а то так и не почувствуете дух настоящего линукса
<Lorgus> sharikoff, посмотри на картинку... потом отойди на 2-3 метра и посмотри снова http://tcp.ru/v.php?id=5ce3009e96a3c99e557580344d790116.jpg
<rast1> КНИЖЕНЦИИ ЕСТЬ ПО УБУНТУ? только на русском!
<skrishi> щас вот найду как поставить убу на нокиа 6030, и .. шпать пойду )
<rast1> сори за капс
<sharikoff> rast1: полный гугл
<rast1> думсаеш я там не был
<sharikoff> я седня даже нашел там junos для чайников
<sharikoff> rast1: знаю
<rast1> sharikoff: что именно*
<sharikoff> что ты там не был
<sharikoff> что ты играешь в кс
<sharikoff> что  те лет немного
<himik> http://www.newsland.ru/News/Detail/id/581544/
<rast1> не попал
<sharikoff> что у тя убунту
<Nastya> Lorgus,  издали левая симпатичнее а вблизи прпавая
<Lorgus> =0)
<sharikoff> да обе хороши там
<rast1> sharikoff:   сново не попал
<sharikoff> rast1: да все я попал
<sharikoff> тебе стыдно это признать
<sharikoff> сновА не попал (с)
<rast1> а может наоборот?
<rast1> признать стыдно тебе!?
<skrishi> блин, в гугле навалом литературы, в том числе и книг по убу
<skrishi> ар
<sharikoff> rast1: вот видишь
<rast1> я в курсе, хотел спросить лишь совета. т.к. не раз уже натыкал на отстойники
<Lorgus> литературу же читать надо.. а многим лениво
<sharikoff> rast1: совет простой
<skrishi> тагда читай маны
<sharikoff> учи
<Galaxy2000> Программирование — это ежедневная гонка разработчиков программ, стремящихся писать большие программы с защитой от идиота, и вселенной, которая пытается создавать круглых идиотов. Пока вселенная побеждает.
<sharikoff> сдавай экзамен UCP
<Lorgus> sharikoff, маны на англ в большинстве случаев...
<sharikoff> будешь уважаемым человеком
<sharikoff> Lorgus: верю
<sharikoff> ман на русском-нонсенс
<skrishi> и чего.. в гугле есть переводчик.. биплатный
<skrishi> его достаточно что бы понять
<himik> кто-нибудь видел на русском языке руководство для администраторов по OpenLDAP
<himik> это был вопрос
<Nastya> хм... по моему где то такое было в комиксах
<Nastya> правда там сюжет был так себеююю
<skrishi> =)))
<sharikoff> Nastya: в мультиках
<skrishi> манга для детского сада ))
<himik> комиксы! здорово!
<himik> хочу хочу
<sharikoff> himik: http://nethuman.blogspot.com/2007/08/unix.html
<sharikoff> вон чуваку напиши
<sharikoff> мож он допереводил ужо
 * Nastya *думает* модет и впрямь заняться выпуском учебных пособий в комиксах -- для особо одаренных.
<himik> Nastya: дададада!!!
<himik> Nastya: как будут звать главного героя?
<skrishi> дададада
<Nastya> есть тут лубители аниме?
<Nastya> ктотам обычно в главных героях?
<skrishi> я
<skrishi>  =)
<himik> sharikoff: спс за ссылочку
<jah-man> Nastya, щито?О_о
<skrishi> только сначало нужно написать руководство по использованию поиска гугл
<himik> макстар
<Nastya> там будет какой нибудь молодой программист/администратор
<Nastya> с красивым немецким именем фридрих
<himik> дада, и звать его будут макстар
<Nastya> кто такой макстар?
<himik> это железяка из клана макрон 1
<skai> ладно.хватит веселья на сегодня
<sharikoff> даже pf перевели опенбздешный.. а опенлдап нет..
<himik> sharikoff: заняться что ли...
<rast62> бугага
<sharikoff> himik: я че то даже незнаю каким боком..
<sharikoff> как то ненужно было
<himik> а мне нужно
<himik> я и займусь
<sharikoff> himik: вот чуток
<sharikoff> http://breys.ru/blog/307.html
<rast62> вот у меня опера тупит
<rast62> у меня у одного или нет?
<skrishi> опера?
<skrishi> наверное у тебя одного )
<himik> угроза национальной безопасности! все прочитали??? http://www.newsland.ru/News/Detail/id/581544/
<Nastya> хосспади -- кому это надо
<Galaxy2000> если так то *опа
<Nastya> они сами себя уничтожают алкоголем и сигаретами
<sharikoff> rast62: те делать нечего?
<himik> sharikoff: там старую версию 2.3 переводили, уже 2.4
<rast62> <sharikoff> делов полно
<Nastya> у меня вот  rast62  тупит,  у меня одной или у всех так?
<sharikoff> Nastya: у меня тоже
<sharikoff> но у меня патч есть
<sharikoff> мож накатить?
<Nastya> накати..
<rast62> через пол года увидите мой "патч"
<sharikoff> @voice rast62
<sharikoff> rast62: дсс не будет.. я за бнц
<skrishi> =))
<rast62> Ы
<Lorgus> sharikoff, че там заменить нада что бы Ping Traceroute Nslookup заработали ????
<sharikoff> они и так работали!!!!
<Lorgus> ytn
<Lorgus> нет
<sharikoff> у меня пашут
<sharikoff> с твоим кодом
<sharikoff> все норм
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  плин... я про себя
<sharikoff> только результат выводится снизу а не до формы
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  на хосте че то сменить нада
<himik> Nastya: ну вне пьяницы и куряги, есть еще соображающие нормальные люди
<sharikoff> на хосте ниче вроде бы
<sharikoff> Lorgus: у меня там же бложик и все работает
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  exec у php
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  клещами не вытянешь
<sharikoff> Lorgus: экранировать кавычки
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  в каком это файле ?
<sharikoff> так ты спрашивай нормально
<alexandr> народ как скринлет суперкарамба поставить?
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  экранировал
<sharikoff> в индекс пэхапэ
<sharikoff> ну все
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  функция exec у php где ?
<sharikoff> alexandr: apt-get install superkaramba
<sharikoff> Lorgus: как где?
<sharikoff> в пхп
<sharikoff> =))
<alexandr> sharikoff я пробовал не идёт
<sharikoff> экзек -выполнение системных команд
<odigem|2> Lorgus: в каркганде
<sharikoff> када делаешь такой скрипт надо экранировать всякий левый ввод в форму
<sharikoff> а то поломають
<sharikoff> что я те и продемонстрировал
<sharikoff> с правами веб сервера можно сделать волшебный файлик
<sharikoff> потом его запустить через экзек
<jah-man> himik, если это правда, насчет вакцинации..то это просто жопа...мне страшно блин..
<sharikoff> и ты id 0
<sharikoff> тобишь рут
<sharikoff> а если сервак порутали то искать там че то бесполезно
<skai> sharikoff: не ломай детям мозг
<sharikoff> только сносить и ставить поновой
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  еще раз и по русс (надеюсь что по русс) тебе отвечаю.... экранировал... но скрипт на хосте (ты на сервере проверял на локальном) не работал  .... ты сказал exec у php запустить... в каком эт файле php.ini ????
<himik> jah-man: ну как говориться: предупрежден - значит вооружен
<sharikoff> Lorgus: я сказал экранировать
<sharikoff> а не запустить
<sharikoff> ты и так уже в скрипте написал exec
<skai> sharikoff: так что ты меня ждал то?
<sharikoff> skai: даже не думал ломать
<sharikoff> skai: скучно
<jah-man> himik, кстати еще собираются сделать ВСЕ вакцинации для детей обязательными.. и вот тут надо мной нависла огромная задница. мне-то еще 18 нет, я решать не могу...
<sharikoff> jah-man: скажи решительное нет
<skai> jah-man: потом закричи, что запрещся в своей комнате и никого не пустишь:)поступй по взрослому:)
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  зайди на tcp.ru и запусти Ping Traceroute Nslookup
<himik> jah-man: ты уже в состоянии не подпускать к себе
<skrishi> нагреваешь градусник до 37.1 и тебе не делают прививок
<jah-man> sharikoff, решительная фраза из трех слов...
<himik> шли всех нах!
<himik> открытым текстом, чтоб сразу поняли
<jah-man> да пожалуй это единственный выход..
<skai> Lorgus: чет не пингует
<skrishi> jah-man: тебе не имеют права сделать прививку, ели ты этого не хочешь
<skai> skrishi: ты из какой богом забытой страны пишешь?
<skrishi> jah-man: тебе вообще не имеют права делать никаких мед вмешательств если ты этого не хочешь
<skrishi> Я с Питера
<skai> skrishi: странно.я думал ты из европы.где правовые государства
<Lorgus> skai, да знаю что не пингует... этот "гад" sharikoff  сказал что exec  разрешить нада.. а в каком это месте разрешить молчит
<himik> у нас в страше сейчас родители имеют право написать официальный отказ от всех прививок своим детям
<alexandr> sharikoff установи
<himik> в нашей детской поликлинке уже это норма и врачи даже не отгаваривают
<skrishi> у нас можно и без прав отмазаться )))
<jah-man> skrishi, himik, пока что да, но возможно (и думаю вероятность велика), что в скором времени вступит в силу законопроект об обязательной детской вакцинации. за отказ административные меры наказания..вплоть до лишения свободы на 15 суток.
 * skai рииигс?рииигс?айм ту олд фо зис шит
<Lorgus> himik, через неделю ну или месяц уже не будут родители таког права иметь... новый закон выходит... заколютЬ нафик врачи прививками
<User430[web]> привт
<User430[web]> привет
<sharikoff> Lorgus: http://sharikoff.me/%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%82%D1%8B
<sharikoff> вот твой скрипт
<himik> Lorgus: реально чтоль?
<sharikoff> без изменений
<himik> jah-man: серьезно???
<[Green]> оффтоп прекращаем
<User430[web]> ребята помогите пожалуйста!!!
<jah-man> himik, серьезнее некуда...
<skrishi> jah-man: хрень это.. нельзя вакцинировать больного человека.. и после выздоровления 2 недели ещё
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  гы... "зараза" все таки воткнул себе скрипт  =0))
<skai> ох тыж еееежики:) [Green] вернулся:)
<User430[web]> ау помогите пожалуйста
<Lorgus> himik, да... реально... уже на обсуждении лежит
<Lorgus> [Green],  привет
<jah-man> skrishi, все время болеть не сможешь, все равно достанут.
<skai> !q | User430[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User430[web]: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<himik> придется давать взятки чтоб ставили галочки о выполненых прививках....
<skrishi> может он просто тонет )
<Lorgus> himik, Главный государственный санитарный врач РФ Геннадий Онищенко назвал “преступными” действия родителей, отказывающихся от вакцинации своих детей.
<Lorgus> himik,  и т.д. и т.п.
<User430[web]> Здравствуйте, у меня установлена версия ubuntu server, я пытаюсь зайти в неё, а не получается, я установил все по алгоритму, после чего первое включение и появляется в биосе имя компьютера и логин: "king-music ligin:" я ввожу логин, далее появляется ввÐ
<himik> Lorgus: понятненько...
<Lorgus> User430[web], чо чо появляется ???
<Lorgus> в биосе ????
<Lorgus> вытащи батарейку
<skai> !255 | User430[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User430[web]: На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<VenoM4uk> b c]tim =)
<VenoM4uk> и съешь*
<jah-man> не будем показывать пальцем..даю линк ---> http://news.yandex.ru/yandsearch?cl4url=www.rosbalt.ru/2011/01/05/806799.html
<skrishi> =)
<User430[web]> нет ничего не появляется, даже курсор не мигает, на месте стоит, нажимаю enter  на следующую строку меня переносит и там можно писать, там пишу отвечате что ошибка
<Lorgus> User430[web], в бубунте  ( на диске) что у тебя есть проверка памяти... загрузись и сдиска и сделай проверку
<User430[web]> ок
<Lorgus> User430[web], это раз и два это проверь сам диск (там тоже такая функция есть)
<Lorgus> User430[web], возможно диск битый и криво встало
<User430[web]> да есть, а как это может быть связано с памятью???
<Lorgus> User430[web], возможно память глючит .... вытащить и протереть аккуратно контакты стеркой
<xopek> glxgear из какого пакета?
<Lorgus> User430[web], ну так лин к памяти критичен
<User430[web]> ну у меня ubuntu стоит на вертуальной машине, может быть в этом дело?
<Lorgus> User430[web], возможно придется уменьшить режим работы памяти или убрать или переставить линейки
<Lorgus> плин
<Lorgus> с этого начинать надо было
<Lorgus> я не спец по винде... выброси ее нафик и не парься
<User430[web]> извините не подумал, ну просто если так подумать на linux  программы покупать надо, а windows большенство бесплатных
<Lorgus> гы гы
<Lorgus> ппц
<jah-man> xDDD
<User430[web]> просто я слышал что удобно сервера держать на них
<User430[web]> вот и решил поставить, но вертуальную
<Lorgus> User430[web], да да... совершенно прав... в винде все бесплатно.. и сама винда и проги к ней... акад , фотожоп... 1С.... ну все бесплатно
<User430[web]> нет, винду поломать можно, а фотошом, 1С и все остальное легко обмануть, а на linux говорят не обманеш
<Lorgus> User430[web],  естественно сервера удобнее на лине... не зря же все ... ну не все но большинство серверов на лине
<User430[web]> мне веб сервер для сайта)
<Lorgus> User430[web],  ну плин... а зачем обманывать если оно бесплатно ?
<Lorgus> за исключением небольшого числа спец прог
<User430[web]> ну это как ты сказал про фотошоп и 1С
<User430[web]> тут ведь сделали linux бесплатен а проги на него платны, а windows платный но большенство прог бесплатно
<Lorgus> User430[web],  фотожоп в лине заменяет gimp  (бесплатный) 1С   дебет плюс.... он то же бесплатен
<User430[web]> хотя с другой стороны на windws програмировать легче
<User430[web]> не
<User430[web]> gimp мне не нравится)
<Lorgus> User430[web],  все... разговор ни о чем...  ставь нормальный линь, юзай и делай выводы сам...
<User430[web]> вот тогда подскажите какой лучше???
<Lorgus> User430[web],  тебе когда то  и фотожоп не нравился... когда работать с ним не умел
<User430[web]> многие рекомендуют Busines linux  debian
<jah-man> User430[web], вообще то наоборот. линуксовые программы ВСЕ бесплатные, как и сам линукс. а винда платная, и программы платные.
<Lorgus> ну ппц...
<Lorgus> User430[web],  раз тебе это рекомендуют то иди туда на канал и там спрашивай
<User430[web]> ну мне больше ubuntu нравится
<User430[web]> я про него почитал
<Lorgus> jah-man,  не совсем бесплатные и в лине... но
<User430[web]> тогда какой смысл делать бесплатную ос?
<jah-man> Lorgus, из платных только программы от fluendo. и то не все...
<User430[web]> а дрова нужны на него?
<Lorgus> jah-man,  qcad например... предпоследняя версия бесплатно... хочешь новую плати... но по сравнению с акадом цена копейки
<skrishi> блин )))
<jah-man> User430[web], дрова сами с интернета качаются, если действительно нужны.
<skrishi> это на баш нужно ))))
<jah-man> skrishi, ithappens
<User430[web]> как они качаться будут если их не будет на сетевуху???
<User430[web]> после форматирования
<jah-man> User430[web], на сетевуху в лине дрова не нужны, оки?
<User430[web]> это как?
<User430[web]> а инет тоже сам настраивается?
<skrishi>  User430[web]: блин, поставь и увидишь всё
<jah-man> он после установки работает со всеми сетевыми картами. интернет нужно так же как и в винде настраивать руками.
<skrishi> http://ubuntu.ru/help
<jah-man> User430[web], http://ubuntu.ru/help
<odigem|2> как называеца аплет уведомлений?
<odigem|2> у меня его нет
<User430[web]> а на сайте провайдера нет настроек на linux
<jah-man> User430[web], что за провайдер?
<User430[web]> не кто предоставляет услуги интернета
<skrishi> у меня МТС автоматом подобрал.. хотя МТС официально заевляет что не поддерживается
<Lorgus> odigem|2, Область уведомления 2.30.2
<jah-man> User430[web], я знаю, что такое провайдер. какой у тебя провайдер? название компание какое?
<odigem|2> Lorgus: ето название пакета :D ?
<User430[web]> интерсвяз-м
<Lorgus> кароч народ User430[web]  это развод какой то
<User430[web]> Lorgus ну ты совсем умник
<skrishi> тебе хелп дали там всё написано
<jah-man> User430[web], интернет по vpn?
<User430[web]> да
<User430[web]> окальный
<User430[web]> локальный
<Lorgus> odigem|2, indicator-applet
<jah-man> User430[web], ща в личку напишу..
<User430[web]> это куда?
<skrishi> в личку )
<User430[web]> я тут не регистрировался!
<jah-man> молодец.
<Tenshigo> -_-
<VenoM4uk> Парень жжот напалмом..
<skrishi> может ему просто лайф сделать
<skrishi> загрузит увидит..
<skrishi> там же всё просто
<jah-man> у меня отец 45 лет, за два дня разобрался..
<Lorgus> User430[web],  все настраивается почти как в винде http://tcp.ru/images/4272a1486d9a339f5c3d8b6aca2aeedc.png
<skrishi> иногда действительно какжеться что развод.. если учесть что девочки 14 летние спокойно разбираются во всём этом
<Nastya> network manager ужасная штука.
<Nastya> терпеть его не могу
<TheThing> O_O
<himik> ужасная ужасная
<TheThing> деффачка о линуксе рассуждает :D
<Nastya> он перехватывает вызовы с консоли
<himik> Nastya: какие например?
<Nastya> вот например ты ставишь  ifconfig -i eth0 10.2.186.17 netmask 255.255.255.242 - а оно работать не будет потому что нетворкменеджер с этим не согласен
<himik> ну это да, это несовместимые способы конфигурирования
<himik> или нм или ручками
<himik> до 10.04 я не мог ужиться с нм
<himik> но сейчас он работает и ладненько
<himik> меньше в конфиги руками лазить...
<himik> оно конечно нужно 1 раз, но всё же )
<TheThing> Nastya: женюсь!
<Nastya> TheThing, отвали пока.
<TheThing> O_O
<Nastya> TheThing, спасибо
<TheThing> sudo apt-get build nastya
<himik> TheThing: не всё потеряно! она сказала _пока_
<TheThing> подрастет и понравится? (цэ)
<himik> вот сейчас генту докомпилится...
<Nastya> TheThing, вставай в конец очереди )
<Nastya> женихов
<TheThing> я их уже в /dev/null отправил
<skrishi> =)
<himik> они из /dev/random валятся без перерыва
<deimosmaker> здарова всем))))
<Nastya> hi dermosmaker!
<VenoM4uk> ку
<skrishi> чего "Полный круг" такой маленький ((
<Nastya> ой е!! забыла перевести кой чего для него
<Nastya> ладно все авно уже выпустили
<skrishi> 40?
<TheThing> ахххаха ник
<TheThing> ubuntuhelp: спасибо, милый, чмаф, чмаф
<deimosmaker> кстати, как сделать даунгрейд в убунте?
<TheThing> а, опять скай, злюка сидит тут... про установка ядра ничего сказать не может, зато убунтухелпом погоняет...
<Tenshigo> -_-
<TheThing> deimosmaker: никак. снести все, кроме /home, и поставить заново. это если в целом. отдельные пакеты можно
<Ctacok> blin
<Ctacok> Kogda vrubaetsya flash, to gnome nachinaet kolbasit'
<deimosmaker> мне нужно до 10.10 опустть
<Ctacok> yazik menyatsya kazhdie 0.0001 sec :)
<Ctacok> u kogo nit' bila takaya problema?
 * Nastya Disco!!!
<Nastya> да
<TheThing> dermosmaker: до 10.10? откуда? O_O
<deimosmaker> с 11.04
<skrishi> наверное с 11.04
<TheThing> жесть...
<skrishi> угу
<Nastya> там была пробелма что текст набирался поочередно разными раскладками вот так: аyгkиqсrиq яpыr
<TheThing> ты еще и наживую умудрился ее ноставить?
<TheThing> Nastya: это в первых редакциях 10.10
<Ctacok> Nastya: v tochku :)
<TheThing> у меня такой изредка и в 10.04 встречается. примерно раз в час.
<deimosmaker> я через терминал сделал. давно было уж не помню
<TheThing> и явно не из-за клавы...
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Ctacok
<Ctacok> nashli reshenie?
<skrishi> чо это за +v?
<inkvizitor68sl> !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<Nastya> для начала выстави единую расладку для всех языков
<Nastya> и посмотри что получится
<Nastya> скорее всего это баг который опять сломали в новой версии убунты
<skrishi> круто
<skrishi> пойду дальше тогда читать
<Nastya> вот ниего нормлаьно сделать не могут!
<deimosmaker> nj tcnm lfeyuhtql cltkfnm ytdjpvj;yj&
<deimosmaker> блин
<deimosmaker> то есть даунгрейд сделать невозможно?
<Nastya> Ctacok, наипши об этом в багрепорте  скорее всего опять сломаный баг и фиксить его надо уже сейчас
<Nastya> deimosmaker,  все возможно
<deimosmaker> вопрос только КАК
<artus> что есть сломаный баг?
<Ctacok> da ne lyublyu ya pisat' v bugreport'i :)
<Nastya> ребята, что там надо прикладывать к багрепорту?
<artus> @kick Ctacok полюби, и топай чинить раскладку
<Ctacok> я только включил
<Nastya> суровые модераторы кикают за неправильную раскладку человека которфй пришл спросить как ее починить )
<inkvizitor68sl> канешн
<inkvizitor68sl> !translit
<ubuntuhelp> Транслит на канале разрешён только для вопросов о том, как настроить русский язык.
<artus> Nastya: ты хочеш что то сказать?
<TheThing> Nastya: а еще у тебя предупреждение уже висит за то, что пытаешься женихов отшить
<skrishi> =)
<TheThing> а у меня - за то, что пытался жениться :(
<Nastya> молчу молчу -- да здравствует суд убунту-ру самый сраведливый суд в мире!
<himik> а у меня за что???
<Nastya> а ты был свидетелем
<himik> аа, точно
<Nastya> на несостоявшейся свадьбе
<TheThing> himik: а ты генту компилишь прямо на канале убунту
<Ctacok> извените за мои транслит :) Всегда сидел в чате где правил не било :)
<TheThing> позорище
<himik> меня заодно... рядом ошивался
<odigem|2> блин где етот сраный аплет уведомлений???
<inkvizitor68sl> cghznflcz
<inkvizitor68sl> спрятался
<odigem|2> ну реально, уже штук 10 пакетов напихал
<Nastya> вот! а если к нам придут братские народы украины и прочих республик типа грузии? у некоторых вон вообще кириллицу отменили на госуровне
<odigem|2> нет его
<inkvizitor68sl> Nastya, у них свои каналы есть
<Nastya> а как же дружба народов?
<rapidsp> ухты... скока войсанутых то седня
<rapidsp> бухали?
<Nastya> нет, это все я...
<himik> не не, меня случайно зацепили
<artus> himik: рикошетом чтоль? )
<rapidsp> терь не докажете :)
<Nastya> himik,  прости, я виновата
<himik> )
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice rapidsp
<inkvizitor68sl> обсуждение..
<Nastya> >_<
<rapidsp> трезв! чесслово! :)
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<skrishi> а что значит ru  в названии канала?
<rapidsp> а догадайся! :)
<odigem|2> в генте есь чета вроди синаптика?
<Nastya> Рiдна Украiна?
<skrishi> =))
<inkvizitor68sl> odigem|2, ага.
<inkvizitor68sl> odigem|2, emerge
<inkvizitor68sl> shpritz
<odigem|2> inkvizitor68sl: ето нзвание :D ?
<inkvizitor68sl> lf
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<skrishi> я всегда думал что это означает россию
<himik> наркода какая-то
<odigem|2> inkvizitor68sl: нет таких
<TheThing> быгыгы
<TheThing> а представители гиннеса тут есть?
<skrishi> Россия - ru. Как будет сокращённо Хакасия? =))
<odigem|2> TheThing: ты поставил рекорд уссатновки убунты?
<inkvizitor68sl> skrishi, ha
<odigem|2> skrishi: хакя
<rapidsp> TheThing: темного?
<inkvizitor68sl> но овобще это по языкам
<inkvizitor68sl> а не по странам
<inkvizitor68sl> т.е. если сюда придет немец и будет общаться на русском - то пусть)
<Ctacok> hak
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: фигня) на меня вчера порчу наводили) через гуглотранслятор )
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> как?
<artus> skai: выйди из сумрака
<skai> artus: а?что?:)
<artus> skai: ты тама заклатия ацкие твориш? )
<skai> artus: ага:)продаю души демонам:)
<skai> демону оффтопа и флуда вон троих отдал
<SUFLEX_> слушайте парни. я карочи устанавливал kdе. теперь хочу стереть его. как мне снести все программы этого самого kde. всех вместе сразу
<artus> SUFLEX_: sudo aptitude purge kde
<SUFLEX_> ща попрбую
<inkvizitor68sl> asfgy78uiajy78uijhbgvuty7wiejqhfuye78uwijfsdhgy798fuapisjgihyt90RWIJEFAGUIJSFADUHO
<skai> emerge -C kde-meta
<inkvizitor68sl> упс
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: будь здоров
<inkvizitor68sl> пароль спалил
<artus> sudo aptitude purge ~i~nkde вот так )
<himik> а куда пароль то?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: лучше бы сказал, что кот по клаве гулял:)выглядело бы реалистичнее
<inkvizitor68sl> я его уже сменил
<inkvizitor68sl> да не, я реально такие пароли клиентам раздаю
<himik> а как они его записывают?
<skai> himik: татуировку делают
<Ctacok> http://cs5087.vkontakte.ru/u30561680/-5/x_ac72cef4.jpg
<artus> @kick Ctacok за говнокартинки с говносайта
<Ctacok> :(
<skai> artus: не так
<artus> ну в следущий раз автозаход будет баном лечитцо )
<SUFLEX_> artus: да нифига. он там 5 кб удаляет и все. все осталось
<artus> SUFLEX_: после sudo aptitude purge ~i~nkde ?
<SUFLEX_> ща посмотрю ка
<Galaxy2000> >inkvizitor68sl пароль мощный конечно
<Galaxy2000> но нехватает спецсимволов
<inkvizitor68sl> та пофиг
<Galaxy2000> при такой то длинне конечно
<Nastya> Galaxy2000,  спецсимволы запоминать сложно...
<Galaxy2000> такой длинны впрочем тоже
<SUFLEX_> Galaxy2000  длина с одной н
<Galaxy2000> спс
<artus> rfrjq,syt,skckj;ysqgfhjkmtujdctulfvj;yjgjlj,hfnm  <--- ну такой достаточно легко запомнить)
<skai> Nastya: а такой пароль прям сразу в память западает
<skai> elfh rjgensjv gj ujkjdt тоже запомнить легко:)
<Tenshigo> а кто сказал что пароль нужно помнить -_-
<skai> Tenshigo: здравый смысл
<Nastya> никогда! каждый раз заново подбираю.
<Galaxy2000> достаточно не светить :D
<Tenshigo> сейчас модно в программах хранить. типа 1Password или прочей фигне.
<Nastya> я в  reveleationхраню
<Tenshigo> skai а причем тут здравый смысл?
<Nastya> когда паролей становится более 20 то как то само собой приходит осознание что надо хранить это в программе
<User611[web]> skai: вопрос.. а за что? я впринципе не флудил...
<Galaxy2000> это тебя не спасёт
<Galaxy2000> >User611[web] тебя просто покарали
<Galaxy2000> кто то удовлетворил свои потребности , необижайся
<Galaxy2000> ожидаемо =)
<Tenshigo> здаравый смысл диктует никогда не повторяться, дял каждой области свой пароль, только вот врядли ты их все запомнишь. так что здравый смысл тут  не причем.
<skai> Tenshigo: ну смотри:)представим, что тебя похитили и методом терморектального криптоанализа начинают выпытывать пароль.а ты им - не помню.они не верят.долго пытают тебя мучительно, пока не умрешь.а если бы помнил - сразу бы
<skai> сказал и умер быстро и без учений
<skai> *мучений
<skai> так что видишь как полезно пароли помнить?
<Tenshigo> ну ты извращенец... -_-
<Tenshigo> такой пример привел...
<skai> зато наглядно^_^
<Nastya> а у меня к фейсбуку и к гмайлу пароль одинаковый. это страшно?
<Tenshigo> вообще то по мужски не выдавать секреты -_-
<Galaxy2000> >Nastyaдоо
<Tenshigo> и еще к 1 сотне сервисов.
<skai> Tenshigo: ты это вспомни, когда тебе пояльничек в попу запихают и включат:)
<User611[web]> не понимаю я просто.. не матерился.. не капсил
<skai> User611[web]: -че те надо шнур?(С)
<Galaxy2000> это ж пипец прямой кишке
<Tenshigo> skai врядли позволю себя взять. для этого и изучают рукопашный бой.
<skai> -тя как зовут?реджи?я слышал браток сказал, что тебя зовут реджи(С)
<Galaxy2000> слизистой точно пипец после паяльника
<skai> Tenshigo: нюню.поможет он тебе против толпы
<Tenshigo> а если слаб, ну что же винить кроме себя некого
<Tenshigo> против толпы убегать нужно.
<Nastya> Tenshigo, рембо?
<Tenshigo> а не геройствовать.
<skai> Tenshigo: для этого тренируют бег.а рукопашный бой - только для понтов и для одиночных драк
<Galaxy2000> ты думаешь тебя 5 омоновце не смогут загнуть ?
<Galaxy2000> силёнок все равно нехватит на пятерых
<User611[web]> skai: да просто не понятно за что бан... если на https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ru-irc #ubuntu-ru Поддержки пользователей и общих разговоров
<Tenshigo> skai а кто сказал что только боем дело ограничиваеться? бегай, тренеруй свое тело и дух. юзай мозг, мышца без оного не инструмент.
<User611[web]> ссылка с ubuntu.ru
<skai> User611[web]: реджи, блин.я тя спросил тя как зовут?
<User611[web]> skrishi
<Galaxy2000> >User611[web да не обижайся , тут модерасты идейные
<Galaxy2000> и всего лишь
<skai> ааааа
<skai> @kick User611[web] не сцы.часок подумаешь над прикрытием флудильни в сбе - пустит
<skai> @kick "User611[web]" не сцы.часок подумаешь над прикрытием флудильни в сбе - пустит
<skai> дурацкий бот.скобки хреново обрабатывает
<Tenshigo> странные вы однако, а ведь случись что винить будет некого, кроме своей слабости. так что так. skai, ты где о таких пытках узнал -_-
<Galaxy2000> опа опа опапа
<skai> Tenshigo: да первое, что пришло в голову в качестве примера на пароли:)
<skai> Tenshigo: я люблю мрачные аналогии приводить:)
<Nastya> Tenshigo, а ты откуда крутой парень?
 * skai в душ
<Galaxy2000> есть ли выдиралки паролей под chrome под виндупс  ?
<Tenshigo> ты половину канала  напугал -_-
<skai> половина канала уже привыкла
<Tenshigo> к таким карам? -_-
<Nastya> он про ты которая не привыкла
<Nastya> *ту
<Galaxy2000> ответте же
<Tenshigo> девушка с головой, это плохо -_-
<Nastya> Tenshigo, вы предпочитаете девушек без головы и сразу потрошеных?
<Galaxy2000> девушка с головой это умная девушка
<Nastya> ладно баньте меня уже  и я сать пойду
<Nastya> спать
<Tenshigo> честно говоря без головы -_-
<himik> ггг
<Tenshigo> и с ногами от ушей -_-
<SUFLEX_> Galaxy2000  голова девушки должна жить недалеко от головки.
<Nastya> головастик такой получается забавный...
<Galaxy2000> аха
<artus> @voice SUFLEX_
<Nastya> сальные шуточки удел недалеких
<Tenshigo> ладно, а то скай покарает за оффтоп. или бдительный  артус, бойтесь в общем.
<Galaxy2000> >Nastya не обижайся на него самочка , это просто разные полы друг друга не поняли
<Galaxy2000> =)
<SUFLEX_> ну да ладно. скажи мне лучше. как включить сглаживание в хром. а то после удаления kde ваще беспонтовый стал
<SUFLEX_> шрифт
<swine> сиське!
<Galaxy2000> где сиське ?
<Nastya> Galaxy2000, знаешь, я бы назвала тебя  в ответ самцом, но   тебя им не считаю.
<Nastya> всем пока
<artus> @kick swine ты ошибся
<Galaxy2000> >Nastya конечно
<Tenshigo> Наська, ну молодец.
<Galaxy2000> я же должен доказать что я самец
<artus> @kban swine 3600 и выключи автореджоин )
<Galaxy2000> а с какого хреная кому то должен ?
<SUFLEX_> Galaxy2000  ты же девушка вроде а
<Tenshigo> хм. а ты можешь доказать обратное?
<SUFLEX_> нет?
<Galaxy2000> я вообще оно если что
<SUFLEX_> ))  ваще плохое да?
<skai>  artus чет сегодня обострение на канале.не знаешь, может бюря какая?
<SUFLEX_> Galaxy2000 давай скажи мне как в хром шрифты поправить
<artus> skai: кстати, если свайн еще раз зайдет с криком сиськи выпиши ему перм бан
<artus> а то он с ними задолбал уже
<skai> artus: да я видел:)выпишу:)
<anonymus> странно
<SUFLEX_> не пиши все что думаешь
<Galaxy2000> пиши все что думаешь , получай баны, колись, пей, кури
<SUFLEX_> Galaxy2000  а че ты перечишь мне?
<Galaxy2000> ну это
<Galaxy2000> а ты чего запретил ему ?
<himik> должен быть выбор! или баны, или пей колись кури
<himik> ну что-то типа этого
<Galaxy2000> выбор есть , просто только некоторые подозревают о нем на подсознательном уровне , остальные же нэд
<SUFLEX_> Galaxy2000  я не имею прав запрещать здесь. я советую.). чувствуешь разницу?
<Galaxy2000> ощущаю
<SUFLEX_> Galaxy2000  а что еще чувстуешь?
<Galaxy2000> особо ничего
<anonymus> странно , что анон не забанен
<Galaxy2000> а че тут демократия
<anonymus> имхо тут замешана коррупция
<Galaxy2000> коррумпированые модерасты ? это же нонсенс !
<anonymus> почему?
<Tenshigo> звучит как оскорбление...
<Galaxy2000> ну дык , это не государство
<anonymus> хор в модераторах. лол. хор спустись на землю!
<skai> @kban --user Galaxy2000 86400 научись быть корректней по отношению к другим
<anonymus> xopek,
<SUFLEX_> какая нафиг коррупция и демократия.  здесь только диктатура с элементами анархии. это необходимо.
<skai> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc а так же http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SergeyIT> вечер!
<SergeyIT> сколько звездочек ! ))
<skai> SergeyIT: ты о чем?
<SergeyIT> skai, о войсах )
<skai> SergeyIT: та тю:)там еще человек пять баны словило
<SergeyIT> чего обсуждали?
<skai> SergeyIT: часть за спвпf
<skai> SergeyIT: часть за флуд
<SergeyIT> что за спвпf? (
<skai> SergeyIT: а с этим тебе на луркморе
<SUFLEX_> skai  а ты пацан?
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, какаие то траблы с фтп.... залить не могу... связь все время рвется
<dnikita> привет, здесь ищут помощи по убунту? =)
<SergeyIT> SUFLEX_, тут основная масса пацаны, типа меня ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, sftp попробуй
<artus> здесь все больше флудят )
<SUFLEX_> dnikita да ищут
<SUFLEX_> SergeyIT  а. значит пацан да. ясно.
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  в MC разве есть такой ?
<dnikita> о ну тогда я по адресу =) проблема с вайфаем
<dnikita> версия 10.10 ноут асус карта интел 5100
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, да, shell-соединение
<Lorgus> спс
<dnikita> дрова стоят все нормально
<dnikita> только сеть то видится то не видится
<dnikita> а когда видится айди отображается в виде \x00\x00\x00
<dnikita> использую wicd
<dnikita> network manager ни к чему не привел
<SergeyIT> SUFLEX_, сегодня вот пацана лет 80-ти на лыжах видел. Нормально ;)
<dnikita> куда податься? =)
<SUFLEX_> SergeyIT   )). да. нармальный пацан)
<skai> SergeyIT: быстро час прошел:)
<SergeyIT> SUFLEX_, да точно пацан! Он еще с девченкой такой же был )))
<dnikita> хм
<dnikita> а как здесь помощи ищут? =)
<skai> !q | dnikita
<ubuntuhelp> dnikita: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<SUFLEX_> SergeyIT  )). а у них наверно свидание
<himik> здесь ubuntu-ru а не ubuntu-help-ru
<SUFLEX_> dnikita  спрашивай у всех. кто может ответит
<SergeyIT> SUFLEX_, не скажу, они постояли, покурили и с горы поехали
<dnikita> ну я всех и спросил
<dnikita> думаю что вопрос сформулировал тоже правильно
<himik> dnikita: ну если бы кто-нибудь знал, давно ответил бы
<SUFLEX_> SergeyIT  да нифига се. а че. где ты сам живешь?
<rapidsp> dnikita: с точкой доступа какие то траблы?
<dnikita> с точкой все пучком
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, все хорошо тока в /var/www/ не пускает
<dnikita> работает не первый месяч
<SergeyIT> dnikita, на форуме видел темы - асус, 10.10 и вайфай
<dnikita> с виндами и мобилками
<skai> SUFLEX_: SergeyIT: го в пм.не засорять канал
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, а зачем тебе в /var/www ?
<dnikita> фигня в том что я уже сделал -  и у меня даже торренты работали - нормально качали.. а потом - ррраз и все =(
<inkvizitor68sl> ты же хотел всё как у регру ? вот и иди в /var/www/alex/data _
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, а где сайт ? сайты
<inkvizitor68sl>  /var/www/alex/data - там увидишь
<inkvizitor68sl> там всё для твоей учетки
<SUFLEX_> dnikita никто не знает.  если не ответил никто. зайди позже и еще раз спроси. может кто компетентный зайдет.
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, все хорошо тока в /var/www/ не пускает
<dnikita> да блин я уже вторые сутки не сплю =) изза этого
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, те и не надо в /var/www ><
<SergeyIT> dnikita, так может это проблема роутера или чего у тебя там....
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, ты у регру туда зайти оможешь?
<dnikita> не
<dnikita> уже работало с ним
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  я не пробовал... у рега фтп не рвалось
<dnikita> просто вместо essid какаято фигня типа \x00\x00\x00
<dnikita> ну и соответственно  он  к ней не коннектится
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, ну фтп рвется не из за сервера)
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, заходи сразу в /var/www/alex/data, всё ок будет
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  а тут захожу через МС в /var  ... пускает.... далее /var/www /  не пускает
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, в адресе шелл соединения пиши alex@ip:/var/www/alex/data
<inkvizitor68sl> или зайди через наутилусь и не парь моск
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  ааааа
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, ты ж не рутом на сервер ходишь)_
<inkvizitor68sl> и не ходи, кстати, рутом
<inkvizitor68sl> а то потом будешь долго думать чего натворил)
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле сайты от рута туда не заливай
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  один фик не пускает.. и папки как то странно смотрятся
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, у тебя убунта?
<Lorgus> да
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, открой любую папку в обычном файловом манагере
<inkvizitor68sl> ткни ctrl-l
<inkvizitor68sl> в строке адреса напиши:
<inkvizitor68sl> sftp://alex@ip:/var/www/alex/data
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и ентер тыкни
<inkvizitor68sl> ftp:// кстати тоже работает
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, krusader номано соединил
<Tenshigo> сегодня наверно праздник "Бана". интересно скольких уже поздравили -_-
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, пошло лить... пока без глюков
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, плин... и этот тормознул
<inkvizitor68sl> чего пишут то?
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, пробую по твоему методу ^^^^
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, ns ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, чего ns  ?
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, какие.... ??? скорость фтп 60кб
<inkvizitor68sl> с каких пор vds стали в комплекте с ns выдаваться?
<inkvizitor68sl> регрушные есть дже
<Lorgus> ясн
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, не залилось
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, опять тормознуло
<inkvizitor68sl> по sftp ?
<Lorgus> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> знач инет у тебя такой
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, ну не нада
<inkvizitor68sl> судя по моему бэкапу в 19 гб проблем с сеткой там нет
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, оптика в дом протянута эт раз.. а во вторых срега и на рег 3 дня тому целый день полностью гонял
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, чудес не бывает.
<Lorgus> Не удалось выполнить изменения! Сначала необходимо исправить ошибки в пакетах. ... хм.. а как их исправить ???
<inkvizitor68sl> какие ошибки в пакетах?
<inkvizitor68sl> ты так пишешь, как будто я столю у тебя за спиной)
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, язык в вистеме подправить хотел
<inkvizitor68sl> стою*
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем? )
<Lorgus> англ дофига
<inkvizitor68sl> где ?
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, http://tcp.ru/v.php?id=6e0ff77f9fb62360c0fa7b176175af85.png
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу блин
<inkvizitor68sl> я думал на сервере
<inkvizitor68sl> запускай aptitude install чёнибудь
<inkvizitor68sl> и разбирайся что там за ошибки
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу
<inkvizitor68sl> выж буржуи
<inkvizitor68sl> apt-get install чёнибудь
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, запустил... ничего такого с еррорами не выдало
<black_cat> какой-то broken package, что ли...
<inkvizitor68sl> ставь
<jham> как назывется тут сервис для аплоуда картинок? images.ru или какой то.
<black_cat> itmages.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> language-pack-gnome-ru-base
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, да поставил... все по нолям
<inkvizitor68sl> а иксы то перезагружал?
<Lorgus> неа
<inkvizitor68sl> а чего ждешь) ?
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, 0 пакетов установлено
<jham> black_cat: thx
<inkvizitor68sl> ну жди тогда, кто нибудь придет, кто не ленится русификацию ставить)
<inkvizitor68sl> чё то я сделать то хотел
<inkvizitor68sl> поспать чтоли
<Lorgus> синаптик пишет 0 пакетов с ошибками
<Lorgus> а язык не поставить... устраните ошибки
<Lorgus> о как.. репозиторий оперы был виноват
<kolobok> господа подскажите,в кубунту 10.11 компиз будет работать? Если да,пожалуйста покажите ссылку как все настроить СПАСИБО
<Lorgus> kolobok, ух ты.. а где такую бубунту скачал ?
<odigem> какая прога предлагает искать кодеки? ну когда открываеш неизвестный формат в плеере
<Lorgus> odigem, totem
<kolobok> на www.kubuntu.ru
<odigem> Lorgus: у меня не предлагает
<Lorgus> odigem,  значит стоят
<Lorgus> kolobok,  там тока Kubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meercat     про 10.11 ниче не нашел
<kolobok> Ошибся я
<kolobok> 10.10 скачал
<Lorgus> лан... спать пора....
<jham> блин, не могу найти скрин, где кто-то походу под диктовку на убунте пишет комманду в консольке, а выходит полный бред
<Lorgus> kolobok,  про компиз полно в инете всеего
<jham> никто не подскажет? помоему, довольна таки известный скрин
<kolobok> я нашел но там про 7.04 И я не знаю можно ли по этой инструкции настроить 10.10
<Lorgus> kolobok,  через конфиг собираешься изменять ?
<himik> кто-нибудь может объяснить феномен - /usr/bin/X :0 .... постоянно грузит проц в среднем на 20%! система 10.04, в фоне пидгин, хромиум без открытых страничек, и трансмишшн с одной вялой закачкой..
<updoznak> Люди добрые , подскажите название эквалайзера или для ритмбокса или для системы в целом но не пульсаудио
<Lorgus> kolobok,  система -> параметры - компиз конфиг
<artus> альсамиксер
<kolobok> lorgus спасибо Буду пробовать
<artus> Lorgus: ты зачем все секреты так сразу расказываеш? )
<skrishi> почему MSN выдаёт что на компьютере собеседника не установлено видео аудио, а оно там точно есть
<Lorgus> artus,  а че "кота за хвост" тянуть
<kolobok> artus знание это сила
<Lorgus> лан..  спать
<Lorgus> пАкА
<skrishi> и вообще, ктонибудь пытался связываться из линухи на винду по MSN
<artus> skrishi: зачем ?
<odigem> lorgus: оно говорит что нет но не прелагает их скачать
<skrishi> artus: потому что скайп у человека грузит систему, а мсн нет, и он пользуется именно им для видео конфернций
<artus> skrishi: скайп под линуксом грузит систему ?
<updoznak> artus: у меня больше грузит ритмбокс чем скайп
<artus> ))
<updoznak> ритмбокс отжирает памяти 129 метров
<skrishi> artus: скайп под виндой грузит систему )) у меня убу, а там хп
<updoznak> а скайп всего 26 в свернутом виде
<artus> skrishi: дык это отдельно взятая проблема отдельновзятой хр, если она не в состоянии адекватно работать со скайпом )
<updoznak> с камерой правда незнаю как, ибо нет ее на древнем ноуте.
<skrishi> artus: причем тут скайп, я мсн настраиваю.. и мне нужно настроить этот комп, а не тот
<artus> ну дык настраивай )
<artus> нет чтоб победить корень болячки, ты себе гемор изобретаеш )
<updoznak> Так вот вопрос , какой использовать аудиоплеер, что бы не хавал оперу а то ее 512 и видео отъедает часть, и чтобы мог слушать онлайн радио подкасты и музыку, можно без библиотеки. Интерфейсом лучше бы ближе к фуубару
<artus> updoznak: дедбиф
<skrishi> угу.. корень в том что почемуто в линухе не работает нормально протаком..
<skrishi> *протакол
<artus> это к мелкософту )
<artus> он и не должен работать ибо не нужен
<updoznak> как там sudo apt-get deadbeaf ?
<artus> updoznak: лутше с оффсайта, там репа вроде должна быть )
<artus> там посвежее )
<Poison82> updoznak:: Exaile
<updoznak> Ну назвали: мертвое мясо....
<skrishi> пня.. спасибо
<artus> updoznak: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:alexey-smirnov/deadbeef
<updoznak> artus: спасибо
<artus> незачто )
<TheThing> а где мой войс
<artus> @voice TheThing ня )
<artus> @voice TheThing
<artus> @devoice TheThing
<updoznak> TheThing: ВЕРОЯТНО кто то взял
<TheThing> лучше автовойс делайте. я все равно очень общительный.
<artus> TheThing: не заслужил )
<TheThing> бу
<artus> хех
 * TheThing обиделось и ушло
<odigem> поцаны , а есь синаптик или чет пахожее в генте?
<updoznak> Эх гдебы взять оперативочки на ноут этак 512 и всеб летало и жужжало
<updoznak> odigem: мысль верную несешь , пОцаны от слова поц, а не пац
<odigem> updoznak: ты бы по сути ответил лучше
<updoznak> odigem: не дорос до генты еще
<odigem> updoznak: с чего такое мнение?
<artus> @voice odigem
<odigem> мне нда поставить кучу пакетов так же удобнее
<SergeyIT> odigem, ставь убунту
<odigem> ЕСТЬ У МЕНЯ УБУНТА
<artus> ты только не кричи) все хорошо ) дыши глубже )
<updoznak> odigem: Не так давно приобищлся к миру никс, сижу убунту ковыряю пока, расковыряю полезу дальше. Почему убунту , дистр с самым большим комьюнити
<artus> updoznak: ну она такая) на поковырять )
<SergeyIT> odigem, а зачем  тебе гента?
<updoznak> artus: скорее на попилить надфилем, как мне кажется
<artus> updoznak: не) именно на поковырять )
<dimka__> какой софт посоветуете для звукозаписи?
<updoznak> эксейл няшка , кушает всего 29 метров
<artus> mpd вообще 8м метров кушает )
<dimka__> размер абсолютно пофиг Тлавное чтоб удобно было
<updoznak> artus: консольный ?
<artus> демон )
<updoznak> Для тех кто любит слушать качественую музыку советуб послушат ь somafm.com
<funky_punky> подскажите как в cairo-dock  поставить значек раскладки клавиатуры,а?
<artus> funky_punky: включить трей )
<funky_punky> а в бубунте?)
<Fazoid> Всем привет. Есть убунта 10.10 и телефон motorola c350 с юсб-шнурком и билайновской сим-картой. Network Manager определяет телефон, дает билайновские настроки, но подключаться не хочет: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=p0WWhmu8. Через gnome-ppp все подключается и работает. Куда смотреть, где
<Fazoid> копать?
<artus> ну дык
<artus> <warn> GSM connection failed: (32) Operation not supported
<artus> и вообще нм кака)
<Fazoid> я вижу, что оно failed, вопрос - почему =)
<artus> патаму что нот супортед, так понятно?
<Fazoid> больно умный этот нм
<Fazoid> ну и буду как дурак с gnome-ppp звонить
<artus> сделай хоткеи чтоб звонил и завершал) и будеш как умный )
<SUFLEX_> как поправить шрифты в FF? Не считая правка - настройки -......шрифты
<SUFLEX_> как поправить шрифты в FF? Не считая правка - настройки -......шрифты. после удаления KDE сглаживание кудато делось. в системе есть. а там нету
<SUFLEX_> кто верно подскажет. будет самым умным челом на сегодня.
<artus> ковыряй настройки гнома
<SUFLEX_> artus   базовые смотрел. вроде все норм.
<SUFLEX_> в системе сглаживание есть
<artus> SUFLEX_: http://ubuntu.onego.ru/notes/krasiveyshee-sglazhivanie-v-ubuntu/
<SUFLEX_> текст в обоих браузерах гавнистый
<artus> поставь терминус и не парся )
<SUFLEX_> artus  у тебя такой стоит?
<artus> у меня нет гнома ) да и ff не пользую )
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@inky-laptop:~$ cat /usr/bin/screenshooter
<inkvizitor68sl> scrot -e 'cp $f /home/inky/home_media/shots/$f && itmages-upload $f && rm -f $f' | xclip -filter
<inkvizitor68sl> может пригодится кому
<SUFLEX_> да у меня и в хроме также)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и
<updoznak> эх кде приложения столько за собой всякого г потянули
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@inky-laptop:~$ cat /usr/bin/screenshooter-alt
<inkvizitor68sl> scrot -s -e 'cp $f /home/inky/home_media/shots/$f && itmages-upload $f && rm -f $f' | xclip -filter
<artus> точно, надо засунуть еще и itmages-upload
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, ты посмотри какой финт ушами)
<artus> ато у мну ток scrot -s -q 99 '%Y-%m-%d--%s_$wx$h_scrot.jpg' -e 'mv $f ~/images/ & viewnior ~/images/$f' )
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> а у меня жмакнул кнопочку
<inkvizitor68sl> и ссылка в буфере сразу )
<inkvizitor68sl> и все картинки в мой акк заливаются
<artus> да я как то забыл что мона автоматизировать)
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/101334/8b4afc1d
<inkvizitor68sl> тыц =0
<inkvizitor68sl> полсекунды заняло)
<updoznak> inkvizitor68sl: а поподробнее , как бы так тоже автоматизировать
<inkvizitor68sl> updoznak, http://itmages.ru/misc/itmages-upload-0.3.tar.gz
<go8765> я кажется что-то интересное со словом автоматизировать" пропустил. мона тоже ещё раз :) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> распаковать, закинуть в /usr/bin
<inkvizitor68sl> chmod +x
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и написать мой скрипт выще
<artus> хех)
<updoznak> inkvizitor68sl: спасибо , написать бы скрипт , что бы мозг заливался в голову
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: че у тя тама еще есть из полезняшек ?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, да черт знает(
<funky_punky> кто пользуется cairo-dock ? нужна помощь
<artus> ну я
<funky_punky> чет не верится))
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/101342/14757b0c
<funky_punky> никак не могу сделать флажки  из индикатора раскладки
<artus> они нафиг не нужны )
<funky_punky> ну как так...
<artus> вот так )
<artus> нет никакой разницы что на флажки смотреть что на лампочки )
<funky_punky> у меня нет лампочек
<funky_punky> а индикатор на доке, показывает каскладку, только када на сам этот индикатор наводишь
<funky_punky> очень не удобно
<updoznak> Ubu one используется только для блоггинга и чаттинга ?
<artus> повесь переключение на капс ) на капс то точно лампочка есть )
<Holeech> какой командой запускается драйверы устройств из система-администрирование
<funky_punky> нееее, нету лампочек ваапсче
<funky_punky> дета на лампочках сэкономили
<Tenshigo> -_-
<zoidoff> Q all
<funky_punky> ку
<zoidoff> вот что за лажа... при запуске торрентов с кучей узлов, что Transmission, что Vuze виснут напрочь..
<himik> народ, только что столкнулся с интересным моментом. при установке 10.04 нельзя нигде не спрашивает на какой диск поставить загрузчик... вопрос: возможно ли как то заставить прописаться туда куда мне нужено?
<go8765> Holeech: система-администрирование пкм добавить на панель(драйверы устройств) . 2. на панели  - пкм (драйвері устойств) - изменить . команда для запуска приложения ! (это даже я знаю как делать !) :)
<artus> вопрос только зачем это делать? )
<artus> himik: конечно ) альтернейт бери )
<himik> artus: это что за такое ?
<go8765> artus: потму что по другому не умеем ;)
<artus> himik: это новая политика  такая ) типа пользователь, не умничай ) куда поставлю там и будет работать)
<himik> artus: вот фигня...
<artus> go8765: а чего этой страшной последовательностью можно добитцо? ))
<go8765> artus: скажите плиз как перезапустить наутилус не выходя тз сеанса ?
<artus> ну, killall наутилус )
<artus> если будет возмущатцо то судо ему под нос сунь) сразу присмереет )
<go8765> artus: читай выше - Holeech	какой командой запускается драйверы устройств из система-администрирование
<zoidoff> посоветуйте пжлст стабильный Gnome торрент клиент ^_^
<artus> zoidoff: rtorrent )
<go8765> himik - его же потом вроде как мона будет переутановить куда надо ручками ?
<artus> go8765: а я думал модпробе )
<zoidoff> artus, thnks)
<go8765> himik: его же потом вроде как мона будет переутановить куда надо ручками ?
<artus> zoidoff: а к нему в качестве вебморды rutorrent , и вообще будет красота )
<himik> go8765: мне надо поставить на флешку систему и воткнуть ее в другой комп чтоб с нее сразу там грузилось
<artus> himik: ты того, советую винты то поотрубай на машине ) на всякий знаеш ли )
<go8765> himik: есть вроде портативная убунта какая-то ?
<himik> ага, поотрубай... на сервере 6 винтов, чтоб до них добраться..., а на ноуте тоже хрен просто так отрубишь...
<artus> himik: виртуалка )
<himik> artus: внезапно! спасибо! )
<artus> ))
<updoznak> ахаха, отошел от ноута , оставил племянника 7 лет за виндуз десктопом в комнате , прихожу , смотрю на ноут , там вместо брутаьной убы какая то няшка аля мак. Ранее племяша с убунтой не знакомил....
<artus> updoznak: ты там посмотрим гдето в /usr/src/ мож патчи к ядру есть кие нить интересные )
<zoidoff> artus, стыдно тупить, но всеже) а как поставить веб морду?)
<artus> zoidoff: ща дам ман )
<updoznak> )
<go8765> я хотел тут у вас посоветоваться - насколько безопасной является процедура форматирования внешних usb жостких ?
<zoidoff> artus, ^___^
<zoidoff> go8765, а чем она может быть опасна?
<updoznak> go8765: если имеет отдельное питание , или шлейф то безопасна впринципе
<artus> zoidoff: http://hatifnatt.ru/blog/2010/06/09/sobiraem-rtorrent-rutorrent/ как то так ) в принципе момент где собирают из свн пропусти ибо и из реп пойдеть )
<updoznak> go8765: и при формате лучше сажать на усб пропаянный на мамке
<artus> go8765: ну он обидитцо и тебе лицо будет бить )
<zoidoff> artus, Большое человеческое спасибо)
<go8765> artus: что акое модпробе ? :)
<artus> с помощью modprobe вы можете подгрузить драйвера для оборудывания, поддержка которого не включена в ядро
<artus> как то так )
<go8765> artus: кстати я давно хотел спросить - если у меня куча вопровиков в device manager - это очень х ? http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0107/h_1294356129_aaf68d5633.png
<fffars> привет всем. как можно организовать групповой чат в аське?
<artus> go8765: а в lspci -vv у тебя что ?
<artus> fffars: чегой ?
<inkvizitor68sl> fffars, они денег стоят обычно
<inkvizitor68sl> fffars, могу свести с человечком )
<artus> fffars: забудь про аську как про страшный сон )
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: а она и такое умеет?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, через ботов
<fffars> то есть три человека не могут в аське одновременно общаться?
<artus> мдя, ну в принципе пить чай через клизьму тоже как бе можно )
<inkvizitor68sl> fffars, могут. за деньги.
<artus> а чем жабир или скайп неугодил?
<fffars> как лохи чтоли
<Tenshigo> ууу
<fffars> artus: ихними потребностями в ширине канала
<artus> fffars: O_o
<fffars> мы люди простые. тока аську знаем. чаво нам
<go8765> artus: я как бы не знаю как прапвильно ответить на этот вопрос  :) поэтому вот http://paste.ubuntu.com/551293/
<artus> fffars: у меня скайп на грубповой болталке в 15ть лиц кушает 48м килобить общего
<artus> какая нафиг ширина канала ??????
<updoznak> скоро позагибаются всем IM ьесенджеры альтернативные , вот тогда и поговорим про ширину канала
<artus> причем это голос
<black_cat> fffars: простые люди, как я гляжу, ирц прекрасно освоили, вот и радовайтесь :)
<inkvizitor68sl> fffars, да прикрутите вебморду уже )
<inkvizitor68sl> fffars, или арендуй VDS и там бота подними
<updoznak> чать , фидо ,
<fffars> black_cat: из нашей троицы максимум один освоил ирку. остальные нема
<updoznak> обмен текстовыми документами )
<artus> почта, бумажная, голубем )
<fffars> 2g1c
<black_cat> fffars: если устраивает чисто текстовый формат, IRC - объективно наилучший вариант. к тому же абсолютно несложный в освоении.
<artus> go8765: ну воть, все что те надо есть) все чего нима тебе не надо )
<Tenshigo> fffars всех под одну копирку смотрю меряешь. не хорошо -_-
<updoznak> artus: семафор , азьбука морзе ))
<artus> black_cat: жабир хочеш сказать сложнее ?
<fffars> о вкусах короче не спорят. покедова
<black_cat> не хочу :)
<Tenshigo> пустая болтовня.
<Tenshigo> без единого факта
<artus> причем там тебе и аська, и видео, и irc, и перевод текстов и остальные няшки )
 * Tenshigo давно скучает.
<go8765> artus: приблизительно так я и думал (хотя что такое то что не надо ?) :)
<artus> вобжем что это была за полина и чего она хотела так никто и не поняль )
<Tenshigo> -_-
<updoznak> а мы идем все к элис
<updoznak> а кто такая Элис ?
<odigem> кто знает как называеца пакет аплета уведомлений?
<artus> нотифи-сенд
<Tenshigo> для "эстетов" radio-t.com
<Tenshigo> может кто много нового и полезного узнает.
<Tenshigo> то то типа рекламы -_-
<updoznak> Средств массовой комуникации огрромное количество , если есть желание можно и детородный орган сломать , не надо быть семи пядей во лбу , что бы освоить какой либо Ит продукт коммуникации. В интернете куча манов, текстов
<updoznak> как и , что делать.
<artus> Tenshigo: 2.10 Несанкционированно рекламировать и продвигать различные сетевые и несетевые ресурсы, товары, компании, услуги; также запрещён любой PR.
<odigem> artus: ето мне?
<Tenshigo> эх...
<artus> odigem: про нотифисенд да )
<odigem> artus: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "notify-send".
<Tenshigo> artus ну ведь хорший подкаст -_-
<artus> Tenshigo: и не говори ) затянули гайки по самые немогу )
<go8765> artus:  такой ещё вопрос - в чём разница между - веб интерфейс для rtorrent и web based front-end for rtorrent ?
<Tenshigo> как еще казнь на канале не ввели )
<artus> odigem: воть давай договоримся ) если я еще раз услышу от тебя про генту и ее проблемы с тобой ты улетиш )
<odigem> гг
<black_cat> щас чуйствую введут :)
<odigem> закрой уши =)
<artus> go8765: что такое второе я понятия не имею )
<artus> Tenshigo: а о чем вещають то ? )
<odigem> в чем прикол подкасат?
<odigem> подкаста
<odigem> ето типа сетевое радио 21го века?
<artus> zoidoff: sudo nano *
<Tenshigo> хай тек импровизации на разные темы. вообще мой любимый. советую кто интересуеться всем что связанно с ИТ. но не для новичков.
<artus> !pm > zoidoff
<ubuntuhelp> zoidoff, please see my private message
<Tenshigo> artus думаю тебе понравиться
<funky_punky> artus:  ну вот приходится курсор наводить не удобно же, ну помоги  http://itmages.ru/image/view/101349/d3f80e17
<go8765> artus:  такой ещё вопрос - в чём разница между - веб интерфейс для rtorrent и web based front-end for rtorrent ? http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0107/h_1294356933_519617b429.png
<artus> go8765: выбрось каку)
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765, в языке
<zoidoff> artus, sps
<go8765> artus:  ооо... :)
<artus> funky_punky: включи трей ) и в нем будет тебе раскладка )
<go8765> artus:  я б даже так написал : ООО...  8-)
<Tenshigo> багу на рутрекере нашел -_-
<artus> funky_punky: нету у меня такой пимпочки, ибо смотреть на раскладку смысла нет )
<artus> Tenshigo: вобщем подкаст наверно хорош )
<funky_punky> artus ))лады
<Tenshigo> artus подкаст превосходный.
<artus> Tenshigo: а на сколько у них обычно завешивает один выпуск ?
<go8765> artus:  мне нравится страничка скрипта itmages на launchpad - все ссылки на картинки not found :) https://launchpad.net/~itmages/+archive/software
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pepehafldpdicgnlggoefbmlencocpjd#
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: вахх
<inkvizitor68sl> juf
<odigem> трабл с лмсенсорс
<inkvizitor68sl> ога
<artus> тестил уже ?
<inkvizitor68sl> суперски
<odigem> не видит температуру жесткого
<inkvizitor68sl> какие нить заметки хранить
<skrishi> а cups.conf - это конфигурация КАПСА? =)
<inkvizitor68sl> skrishi, common unix printing system
<inkvizitor68sl> и не шути так больше %)
<skrishi> =)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: оно ешо и с дропбоксом синхронизируетцо?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, оно только в дропбокс умеет)
<Tenshigo> последний 76
<artus> вобщем годно )
<Tenshigo> мегабайт само собой
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, ога
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще я всё пытаюсь online html editor годный найти)
<inkvizitor68sl> в хром
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: чей то оно как то не работаеть (
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, в поле ввода чего нибуть напиши
<inkvizitor68sl> и тыкни save0
<inkvizitor68sl> )
<artus> чей то у меня ни поля ввода нету ниче другого ... да и тексты из дропбокса не открываеть , хотя видет
<inkvizitor68sl> usu
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<inkvizitor68sl> справа
<inkvizitor68sl> большое )
<artus> ну да , коричневаое такое
<inkvizitor68sl> туда пиши
<artus> непишетцо
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня всё пишется
<artus> ща перезапущу, посмотримс
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: Uncaught TypeError: Object false has no method 'join' это норм ? )
<inkvizitor68sl> нет )
<artus> :'(
<himik> artus: черт, нашел! на восьмом шаге есть кнопка дополнительно, там как раз можно выбрать куда поставить загрузчик
 * himik успокоился и ушел спать
<go8765> Итак . последние 4 вопроса ( :) ) : 1. как вылечить xneur окончательно ? 2. как запустить аплет go-home-applet. 3. и почему у меня при открытии меню гнома  нормально не хочет работать прокрутка  4.какой пароль на сайтах при входе через open id  :) (телепаты - в студию) :)
<inkvizitor68sl> 3 - баг
<inkvizitor68sl> 4 - никакого
<artus> 4. йцукен
<inkvizitor68sl> на то он и openid
<go8765> за телепатов сори -= я так понимаю это не оч. удачная шутка :(
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы с паролями не мучаться
<artus> 1. удалить окончательно
<odigem> ПАМАГИТЕ
<odigem> где взять етот хренов аплет уведомлений
<go8765> а как тогдаскриптом наутилуса пользоватся через опен id ?
<artus> odigem: в репозиториях он есть)
<go8765> 3. c этим багом мона чё-то сделать ?
<go8765> (меню гном)
<artus> odigem: i notify-osd    - daemon that displays passive pop-up notifications
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765, никак
<inkvizitor68sl> статус вроде пофиксен
<inkvizitor68sl> но не пофиксен)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-07
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: никак баг не исправить или опен id скрипт ? :)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: 10.0.612.1 dev у тя  хром ?
<go8765> artus:	4. йцукен    - это пароль ? :)
<artus> go8765: ну да )
<go8765> а на счёт go-home-applet  кто-то может подсказать ?
<artus> выбрось каку)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, сча
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<artus> странно
<inkvizitor68sl> обновка кстати прилетела
<artus> ога, вижу
<inkvizitor68sl> 10.0.628.0 dev
<go8765> artus:	выбрось каку) - ну такъ если стандартнгое меню подглючивает - что ж остаётся ?
<artus> go8765: сноси гном и ставь коробку )
<go8765> artus:	opebox всмысле ?
<artus> ну да )
<go8765> artus:	а есть где-то howto
<artus> да в интернетах полно )
<odigem> у кого квирк?
<go8765> оно тоже красивое будет :)
<inkvizitor68sl> http://habrahabr.ru/job/3706/ оу щит оО
<artus> чисто по приколу чтоль ?
<inkvizitor68sl> не знаю не знаю оО
<go8765> такой ещё вопрос - где в меню гнома лежит onboard а то я его в упор не вижу ?
<zoidoff> sudo make_all_works
<zoidoff> а почему на запрос iOs гуглкартинки выдают виды на клевые курорты? о_О
<inkvizitor68sl> zoidoff, потому что ios - это остров
<inkvizitor68sl> в первую очередь
<inkvizitor68sl> во вторую - ось для циско
<zoidoff> оу...
<go8765> а что такое Литерки ? :)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<artus> маленькие маленькие буковки )
<go8765> а почему написано клавиатура для хакера ? :)
<artus> ну мейби она без буковок)
<Fazoid> знаете, какой-то мутный этот modem-manager
<artus> Fazoid: неа) не знаем )
<Fazoid> artus, так знайте же! :)
<Fazoid> все вокруг гпрс'а танцую
<artus> Total disk space freed by localepurge: 31699 KiB ^_^  localepurge такая няшечка )
<artus> и это только при обновлении )
<artus> при первом запуске я себе 400 метров локалицаций снес ненужных мне )
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: урряяяяяяяяяя!!!!!!!!!
<inkvizitor68sl> ы?
<artus> обновок поставил заработал блокнотег )
<inkvizitor68sl> ы
<artus> мдя, раскраска у него конечно загадочная, но всеравно няшка )
<Fazoid> что за блокнотик?
<artus> Fazoid: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pepehafldpdicgnlggoefbmlencocpjd#
<Fazoid> какая пепяка
<go8765> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0107/h_1294360108_0ccef9a252.png ?
<go8765> чё это ?
<artus> потести) потом скажеш отзыв )
<go8765> я уже начал тести - не знаю как выйти из него :)))))
<artus> гг
<go8765> я уже начал тестиnm - не знаю как выйти из него :)))))
<artus> а че делает то ?
<go8765> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0107/h_1294360602_83de781414.png
<go8765> не понять мне что он делает :)))))
<artus> ты че, прикольные квадратики )
<go8765> создаёт четыре тёмных квадратика по углам :)
<go8765> artus	ты че, прикольные квадратики ) - ставь тоже - а то мне как-то не по приколу одному не мочь углами монитора пользоваться :)
<artus> go8765:  Literki является полная клавиатура QWERTY с настраиваемыми макета и всегда-на функциональность, использование прозрачности. Приложения не нужно перерисовывать и появляются клавиатура поэтому очень быстро.
<artus> вобщем непонятно)
<go8765> artus: я тоже в гугл переводчике перевёл :)
<artus> ааа... кароче,
<artus> это походу виртуальная клавиатура, с прозрачностями и остальной г
<go8765> токо чё-то я саму кладиатуру то не увидел ? :)
<artus> типа растянутая и прозрачная на весь екран )
<go8765> или только хакеры знат как ей пользоваться ? :)
<artus> go8765: дык пальцем в нее потыкать надо ) небось в сенсорный экран )
<artus> народ ее на смартфоны советует ) на которые до этого всунули дебьян )
<go8765> вот я и узнал юлагодаря этой фичи что такое йцукен :)
<go8765> *благодаря
<go8765> для onboard есть вообще кнопка запуска или только консоолью запускать (или руками кнопку делать) ?
<go8765> про onboard ответьте плиз
<go8765>  люблю это затишье :)
<go8765> ура.нашёл !! (тупой вопрос конечно был :) )
<updoznak> как бы заадминить удаленный десктоп находящийся в локальной сети, рдп и тимвьювер не предлагать , первый выкилывает пользователя на масдае а второй ломиться в инет. Надо именно подключиться к удаленному пользователю и
<updoznak> поадминить, А то лень вставать музыуц выключать. О как.
<inkvizitor68sl> updoznak, поднимай терминальный сервер, фигли.
<artus> vnc
<inkvizitor68sl> винда же)
<updoznak> ай терминальный сервер, фигли.ай терминальный сервер, фигли.
<updoznak> ай терминальный сервер, фигли.
<updoznak> Это эхо ) Что то с клавой....
<go8765> такой вопрос - как входить в веб-морду руторрента  (ай-пи /rutorrent/ ) открывает пустую вкладку (пердварительно запросив парль) ?
<odigem> как узнать версию делюге не запуская?
<artus> угадать )
<odigem> да ну
<artus> -version
<artus> или как то так
<odigem> да нима вроди
<odigem> а инфо вобще ругаеца
<artus> делюге --version
<artus> или aptitude show deluge
<savva-paladin> помогите пожалуйста. у мнея раздет на винте умер
<savva-paladin> *раздел
<artus> скорбим :(
<artus> м того, соболезнуем
<inkvizitor68sl> и куда он умер?
<savva-paladin> очё gparted выдал http://savva-paladin.narod.ru/gparted_details.htm
<inkvizitor68sl> ntfs небось?
<savva-paladin> да
<inkvizitor68sl> ясно
<inkvizitor68sl> лесом
<savva-paladin> при изменении размера свет рубанули
<artus> ну дык ссзб )
<savva-paladin> тоесть я правильно понял что ему копец?
<artus> ну да
<savva-paladin> а через винду не восстановить (chkdsk /f)
<skrishi> привет
<savva-paladin> хай
<updoznak>   savva-paladin бери recuva и восстанавливай таблицу разделов це под другую веру
<savva-paladin> а можно поподробнее
<savva-paladin> а она под вайном работать будит?
<updoznak> savva-paladin: это софт , под масдай, платный , но я думаю ты знаешь где взять, я им как то посстанавливал харж неправильно размеченый и отформатированный при установке федоры , восстановил всн партиции нтфс
<updoznak> не знаю
<savva-paladin> ну сейчас проверим
<updoznak> Если так дело то ищи что нить под убуру
<savva-paladin> ну был вариант - gparted
<savva-paladin> но он не смог
<updoznak> не использовал не знаю
<savva-paladin> http://savva-paladin.narod.ru/gparted_details.htm
<updoznak> лучший вариант идти к корешу с масдаем и там чекдиском пробовтаь
<updoznak> Но ничег не записывать на жесткарь и вообще поменьше его трясти
<savva-paladin> ну вот я об этом и подумываю
<savva-paladin> насчёт ничего не записывать - на нём было 100 Гб свободно - я туда толькочто убунту впихнул
<updoznak> зря
<artus> дык формать
<artus> че ты паришсо ?
<savva-paladin> почему зря?
<updoznak> Свободно всмысле вообще неразделенная свободная область на диске ?
<savva-paladin> да
<savva-paladin> я её ещё месяц назад оставил
<updoznak> Или это часть после неудачного изменения размера партиции
<savva-paladin> нет
<updoznak> если последнее , то можешь форматить
<updoznak> Никто случаем не ставил медиацентр на убу с шарингом ?
<updoznak> о artus ты не сталкивался с таким дистром линукс km2.linux
<artus> неа
<updoznak> А вообще с дистрибутивами для видеоргеистраторов ?
<artus> неа
<updoznak> Ответ понятне
<artus> updoznak: http://www.zoneminder.com
<updoznak> Тгьнонмгпч штука
<updoznak> Интересная*
<inkvizitor68sl> мла
<inkvizitor68sl> мда
<inkvizitor68sl> я фигею
<inkvizitor68sl> "дистрибутив для видеорегистраторов"
<inkvizitor68sl> вы, мсье, наверное, и "дистрибутивы для шлюзов" ищете и йузаете) ?
<odigem> гггггм
<odigem> вопрос по делюге
<odigem> он качал качал качал накачал 60% я его удалил , поставил заново вкинул торент и он качает заново???
<skrishi> блин.. вопрос, как вернуть конвертик на панель уведамлений? )
<funky_punky> мнеб убрать его от туда))
<skrishi> блин.. всё вернул.. сорри )
<funky_punky> а как убрал?
<skrishi> да тыкал в приступе ярости куда не поподя ))
<updoznak> inkvizitor68sl: А , что не так ?
<inkvizitor68sl> да просто)
<skrishi> funky_punky: а зачем тебе его убирать?
<funky_punky> я его в доки перенести хочу
<updoznak> inkvizitor68sl: большинство никс дистров ориентированные на , что то или кого, то.
<skrishi> sudo aptitude remove indicator-messages
<skrishi> эм.. это не катит?
<funky_punky> так это на совсем же
<funky_punky> а так кк ты на время убрать  о то катит
<skrishi> почему?
<funky_punky> хорошо а как потом востановить если что?
<skrishi> настройки аплета нужно поюзать
<skrishi> instsll
<skrishi> рррр
<skrishi> install
<funky_punky> во, настройки аплета.. это тема
<skrishi> ну, я как бы не особо шарю пока.. что первое приходит в голову то и говорюю )
<odigem> КАК НАЗЫВАЕЦА ПАКЕТ АПЛЕТА УВЕДОМЛЕНИЙ
<skrishi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=96439.0
<funky_punky> odigem: indicator-applet
<odigem> спасибо я и сам нашол :/
<funky_punky> еще и не довольный
<odigem> да я прост весь день спрашивал
<odigem> как найти пакет в каком лежит нужный шрифт?
<funky_punky> я то тут причем, я ток зашол
<skrishi> да я сегодня весь день спрашивал "как настроить протокол MSN" в итоге получил ответ что бы пользовался скайпом
<odigem> skrishi: радуйсо что не джаббером
<skrishi> и бан и)))
<inkvizitor68sl> скайпом ?
<inkvizitor68sl> skrishi, подскажи кто тебе такую глупость сказал)
<go8765> кто знает что это ? http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0107/h_1294367080_42ffa92563.png
<skrishi> я не запомнил ник.. да и ну его..
<skrishi> прикольно )) это из какого репа?
<go8765> официального :)
<go8765> но это ещё что! я тут игру нашёл в четырёхмерном пространстве :)
<go8765> 19 v, аж весит :) http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0107/h_1294367410_acffb59c0c.png
<go8765> 19 v,
<go8765> 19 мб
<skrishi> блин, где ты такое находишь ))))
<skrishi> http://translate.google.ru/#auto|ru|
<skrishi> переведёшь раскажи )
<go8765> что переведу ?
<skrishi> предсказатель )
<go8765> нее - это к кому-то другому
<go8765> такой вопрос - как в опере убрать на prostopleer.com рекламку и з правого ула ?
<skrishi> у меня лиса .. так что я пас
<skrishi> а где в убунте храняться аплеты?
<odigem> как найти xxx в папке /aaa/bbb ?
<skrishi> gconf-editor /apps/panel
<skrishi> умник )
<skrishi>  funky_punky:  gconf-editor /apps/panel вот тут покопайся по поводу аплетов
<funky_punky> skrishi: пасип точно.. туплю уже чет под утро))
<odigem> живые есь?
<go8765> нет. ты попал на канал из того мира - жывых на канал не пускают :) всё уже давно мертвы :)
<skrishi> odigem: ?
<go8765> кто может протестить одну фичу ?
<odigem> skrishi: че?
<odigem> go8765: кую?
<odigem> а ето я здесь
<skrishi> odigem: ну ты спрашивал живых.. я проверил пульс.. и понял что я жив )
<odigem> у кого вайн есь нада коече узнать
<odigem> запускать ниче ненада)))
<skrishi> ну есть )
<odigem> глянь в меню в меню wine как выглядит команда на настройки вайн
<skrishi> что не сделаешь ради любимого квипы ))
<odigem> и контры!
<skrishi> чото я тебя не понимать
<odigem> ну нажми приложения
<skrishi> приложения -> вайн -> настройка вайн -> и там куча закладок как в типичном виндузе
<odigem> там есть меню wine
<odigem> да только тебе туда не нада
<go8765>  odigem: -убунта  10.10  - центр приложений  ввести screen - найти внизу утилиту для просмотра комиксов и нажать - детали - у меня на этом мести 4 раза подряд центр приложений виснет ?
<odigem> зайди система >> главное меню
<odigem> и там найди то же самое
<odigem> go8765: aptitude install screen
<skrishi> да зашёл
<odigem> терь смари свойства
<odigem> там окно команда , копируй оттуда
<go8765> odigem: мне просто интересно - это баг или нет ?
<skrishi> winecfg
<skrishi> это?
<odigem> ша
<odigem> skrishi: да, спс
<skrishi> ты чего удалил пакет ненарошно? )
<odigem> go8765: с другиим прогами все ок?
<odigem> skrishi: не у меня не появилась ета секция
<skrishi> sudo apt-get install вкусный чай
<go8765> odigem: да
<go8765> вроде как
<odigem> emerge пиво
<odigem> go8765: тода мб грузит чет не то
<skrishi> не, пиво нелюблю.. а чай блин кончился
<go8765> odigem: я теюя не понимать :)
<odigem> go8765: ну ты же видел там грузит скринщот и инфу?
<odigem> мб в тексте левый символ или скриншот не картинко
<odigem> смотри логи (с)
<odigem> вопрос убунтарям: как запихнуть корзино в правый нижний угол?
<odigem> вместо 4го рабочего а его подвинут
<skrishi> у меня она и так там
<skrishi> а сталы я вообще удалил
<go8765> у меня просто вроде как виснет  ? (ты имеешь ввиду что он доп.инфы мб  качает ?
<odigem> skrishi: а у меня нет
<odigem> go8765: а ну мб
<odigem> серв висит иль че
<go8765> odigem: то есть оно хочет скачать - а серв в дауне , я прав понял ?
<skrishi> аа.. я вроде баловался тогда убирал и добавлял аплеты
<odigem> да
<skrishi> они вроде по очереди ставяться как то
<odigem> тфу нет
<odigem> хочет скачать скриншот
<odigem> scrot -s giblib error: Saving to file 2011-01-07-051904_362x303_scrot.png failed
<odigem> шарит кто?
<skrishi> odigem: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=71008
<skrishi> видел
<skrishi> ?
<savva-paladin> итак, chkdsk непомог
<skrishi> а что было то?
<savva-paladin> умер раздел винта(ntfs)
<skrishi> а там много полезной инфы наверное
<savva-paladin> 200 гб
<savva-paladin> чисто программки
<skrishi> посыпался?
<odigem> skrishi: необит
<savva-paladin> я когда его размер менял - свет вырубили
<odigem> savva-paladin: упб купи :/
<skrishi> вывод )
<savva-paladin> у мня бы то старого компа, но на 400 ват, а бп на новом компе - 700 ватт - вообще не тянет
<savva-paladin> *был со старого компа
<savva-paladin> кто что ещё посоветовать может?
<skrishi> TestDisk пробовал?
<savva-paladin> неа
<skrishi> ну, посмотри
<skrishi> терять то уже нечего )
<skrishi> R-Studio пробовал?
<savva-paladin> я тока gparted & chkdsk пробовал
<odigem> savva-paladin: ашчьик)))
<savva-paladin> о что gparted сказал http://savva-paladin.narod.ru/gparted_details.htm
<odigem> fixmbr
<go8765> r-studio - вешчь . тока у меня после вотановления часть файлов битых оказалось :( а так она одна мне помогла когда я своим восстановлением занимался
<go8765> правда по-мремому я её из под форточек запускал
<skrishi> угу, так это всё под форточками
<skrishi> FindNTFS есть ещё из под доса
<skrishi> это всё должно востановить изначальный ntfs
<skrishi> тоесть ту таблицу файлов которая была до.. не перзаписаная типа
<savva-paladin> и с чего начать?
<skrishi> http://www.winsov.ru/varius0062.php
<skrishi> там внизу ещё целый список утилит
<skrishi> а хз..
<skrishi> я обычно просто форматирую винчестер и не мучаюсь.. 1 раз нажил, значит ещё раз наживу...
<skrishi> у меня был случай.. я лет 10 назад достал cd .. очень редкий тогда.. отдал немерено бабла.. у меня доча игралась, взяля и помыла им полы )))
<savva-paladin> особенно когда скорость инета 512Кбит/с
<skrishi> я первую свою линуху ставил когда был на диалапе
<go8765> :)
<odigem> у кого опера?
<skrishi> эти грёбаные винмодемы мне всю плешь проели ((
<skrishi> узай фаер фркс и не парься ))
<odigem> капирните мну /usr/share/opera/locale/ru/ru.lng ес не впадло
<skrishi> *фокс
<odigem> skrishi: ыу
<odigem> фу
<skrishi> дану.. удобно реально
<skrishi> и из контакта можно музыку качать )
<skrishi> а с торентов только лососи )
<odigem> я ненавижу контакт
<savva-paladin> ajrc 4 ,tnf dfot dtom
<savva-paladin> фокс 4 бета - очто надо
<Lorgus> привет страна.... мона ли прочекать конкретную папку а не весь диск ? fsck /путь
<odigem> о спер локаль с убунты
<Lorgus> боюсь сломать че нить
<skrishi> боися не ломай
 * odigem пшол курить чай
<savva-paladin> как вариант sudo shred -ufz /* -тоько не запускай
<skrishi> savva-paladin: а зачем он тебе? он же вроде ещё не стабильный
<savva-paladin> skrishi: кто нестабильный?
<skrishi> savva-paladin: файерфокс 4 бета
<savva-paladin> зато гоняет по нету быстро
<skrishi> http://www.ubuntu.sumy.ua/2010/12/firefox-4-beta.html
<skrishi> а можно собрать с нуля под себя
<skrishi> если чесно не вижу ничего особенного в нём
<savva-paladin> http://mozilla.com/firefox/beta
<savva-paladin> движок новый. ускорение ощутимое
<skrishi> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:QO4rkgmGfv0J:www.mozilla.com/firefox/beta/+firefox+4+beta&cd=1&hl=ru&ct=clnk&gl=ru
<skrishi> скачай, собери у себя с зависимостями и юзай
<savva-paladin> а как r-studio пользоваться?
<savva-paladin> вот что так всех пугает слово "BETA"
<skrishi> http://www.r-studio.com/ru/
<skrishi> у меня 5 мб/с мне
<skrishi> это не особо важно.. всё равно не замечу
<savva-paladin> и ещё - зайди на http://html5test.com
<savva-paladin> у меня 217 баллов (firefix 4 beta 8)
<savva-paladin> *fox
<skrishi> у меня 139 )) и что? сколько сейчас страниц на хтмл5 написано? а то что он говорит что я не могу то смотреть и это.. так это бред. всё это смотриться
<skrishi> мп3 я слушаю.. ави смотрю..
<skrishi> на то и плагины и сделаны
<savva-paladin> плагины используют технологию flash, а тут браузер сам всё воспроизводит
<odigem> как называеца модуль пидгина для приема статуса из dbus?
<skrishi> http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/ThirdPartyPlugins не?
<skrishi> savva-paladin: флеш - это один из плагинов.. а к фаерфрксу их не мерено
<odigem> почему делюг проверяет торенты поодному?
<skrishi> хм..  прием статуса в д-бас? насколько я понимаю это что-то из протакола скайпа.. пита сервиса
<skrishi> и по идее болжен сидеть в модуле скайпа
<odigem> skrishi: не ето из тотема
<odigem> я нашол уже musictraker называеца
<skrishi> а
<skrishi> ну я спать наверное.. медленно уже думаю )
<odigem> и я шас пойду
<Offoffoff> Превед
<Offoffoff> Йохоххохоохоххооооо
<Offoffoff> Маверики!
<odigem> йа не маверик :/
<Offoffoff> Нормально... я тоже Люсид.
<odigem> а я и не люсид
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, перелил
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, вот что происходило Произошла ошибка при получении сведений о месте назначения.
<Lorgus> sharikoff, !
<sharikoff> Lorgus: q
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  проверь Ping Traceroute Nslookup   tcp.ru
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  можешь ломать
<sharikoff> Lorgus: не работает
<sharikoff> а там где работало я не помню адреса
<Lorgus> sharikoff, http://tcp.ru/v.php?id=8967883360bf69d0a14ffd505aa40a15.png
<Lorgus> sharikoff, как не работает ??? вот же скрин
<sharikoff> Lorgus: скрин не пашет
<sharikoff> не показывает картинку
<Lorgus> sharikoff, возможно
<Lorgus> sharikoff, скорее всего.... щас днс возвращаю.... почту забыл перетащить
<Lorgus> sharikoff, значит у тя они уже сменились а у меня еще нет
<sharikoff> наверное
<Lorgus> sharikoff, какая прога есть для поиска дубликатов кроме fdupes
<sharikoff> Lorgus: незнаю
<Lorgus> придется fdupes гонять
<Offoffoff> Логос: напишите лозунг на сайте: "Не TCP моё IP!"
<Offoffoff> Логос: превед
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  =0))
<Offoffoff> Будет фан!
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  тока Логос тут появился... кто то зарегился logos
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  привет
<Offoffoff> findimagedupes
<Offoffoff> или тебе не картинки
<Offoffoff> вот есть fslint
<Lorgus> эч чо
<Lorgus> Offoffoff, тут ???
<Offoffoff> эм?
<Offoffoff> чего
<Lorgus> Offoffoff, какой командой глянуть о компе группу
<Lorgus> домен
<Lorgus> всю инфу
<Lorgus> имя
<Offoffoff> net?
<Offoffoff> net lookup
<Lorgus> не...
<Lorgus> пмне про конкретный комп
<Lorgus> вот щас по ссш на нем
<Offoffoff> nmap IP
<Offoffoff> ааааа
<Lorgus> и хочу глянуть что да как
<Offoffoff> dnsdomainname
<Offoffoff> не?
<Offoffoff> domainname
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  эт поштучно... значит комплекта что бы сразу всю инфу нет
<Offoffoff> наверно есть
<Offoffoff> скажешь
<Offoffoff> если найдешь?
<Lorgus> угу
<skai> не.нельзя на ночь глядя ничего компилять.полночи снилось, что я пытаюсь съемержить себе сон, но чет зависимости не компиляются
<black_cat> :)))
<XuMuK> ку
<XuMuK> skai: на генту чтоль пересел?
<Offoffoff> skai: мужик!
<Offoffoff> skai: порнуху на ночь посмотри. Лечит.
<Offoffoff> skai: Что-то эдакое с насилием... Но натуральное.
<Offoffoff> Кстати, о порнухе. В Shortwell есть массовый переименовщик?
<XuMuK> вроде нет, тэгами можно)
<Offoffoff> эх... придется ставить gthumb
<User335> Привет друзья! С Рождеством всех! :)
<User435[web]> всем ку как разрешить перезапись в папке по фтп для юзера?
<User435[web]> кажется я рано зашёл все спят
<XuMuK> User435[web]: нормально
<XuMuK> User435[web]: внести юзера в группу у которой ети права есть
<User435[web]> нельзя
<XuMuK> как ет нельзя?! о_О
<User435[web]> в группу нельзя включать иначе он потеряет права для других директорий
<XuMuK> кто те такое сказал?
<User435[web]> юзер может сразу в нескольких групах состоять?
<XuMuK> конечно
<User435[web]> О.о
<User435[web]> так хорошо как тогда?
<XuMuK> !gpasswd | User435[web]
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gpasswd'
<XuMuK> gpasswd -a user group
<User435[web]> как тогда групе дать права на перезапись?
<User435[web]> чмод 777 даёт все права но это не сработало
<XuMuK> chmod g+w
<User435[web]> не сработало
<User435[web]> а в пассивном режиме фтп это(перезапись) работает?
<alexandr> привет всем как обновиться до 10.10 у мну комп вчерась поймал глюк
<alexandr> кто нить тут есть???
<alexandr> всё спс не надо!!!всем спать!!!
<^DEMOSS^> какая там фс быстрая и надежная как ext3 , только чтоб под мускул больше подходила ?   много reed\write
<XuMuK> reiser
<alexandr> XuMuK что такое может быть с компом?короче дело такое вчера он стал глючить я нажал на кнопку ресет,он мне выдал загрузчик груб и после этого не одна кнопка на клаве не работала. разаа 3 перезагружал пришлось переустанавливать систему с 9.10 до 10.10
<alexandr> щас обнавляюсь до 10.10
<XuMuK> хз
<dnikita> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<NoOova> s
<Bitkovski> Привет всем!!!
<Bitkovski> Вопрос: чё прописать в NET роутера чтобы сайт из вне виделся
<Bitkovski> походу нашёл
<jlewka> всем привет
<^DEMOSS^> у меня перестал работать дополнительный цифровой блок на клавиатуре, после того как я подрубился по внц к своей машине. Ребут не помог, до окна логина в гном все работает. после снова не работает нум. нум лок лапочку вкл\выкл
<jlewka> народ, такой вопрос, а электронная читалка, входят в список товаров, которые нельзя в обменять в течениее 2 недель?
<skrishi> букридер?
<black_cat> ебук оно называется :)
<Bitkovski> Люди, чё зделать чтобы морда роутера не выходила?
<jlewka> угу, ебук возвратить можно?)
<skrishi> jlewka: вернуть точно не получиться, а если поменять там всё от продовцов будет зависить.. есть люди а есть нелюди
<skrishi> Они ссылаются на закон этот даже если у тебя фонарик, помоему.. покрайне мере мне не разу не удалось вернуть ничего ))
<rock_> всем привет!)
<jlewka> skrishi, эх... (
<jlewka> skrishi, надо было kindle брать, вот там даже если сам экран ломаешь деньги возращают)
<skrishi> jlewka: а что уже сломал? )
<jlewka> не...)
<Offoffoff> http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1331400
<Offoffoff> Вот уроды
<Bitkovski> Люди, чё зделать чтобы морда роутера не выходила?
<jlewka> купил в подарок, взял с экраном побольше, а о том что он тяжеловат не подумал)
<Offoffoff> Там совсем другое обращение было
<Bitkovski> Offoffoff: Люди, чё зделать чтобы морда роутера не выходила?
<Offoffoff> отключить её
<Bitkovski> как
<Bitkovski> где меняется
<Bitkovski> Offoffoff: http://hardball-abatsk.dyndns.org/
<Offoffoff> Это к производителю роутера
<Offoffoff> Это не вопрос Убунту
<Bitkovski> блин
<Offoffoff> Bitkovski: я вижу это: It works! This is the default web page for this server. The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<Offoffoff> Bitkovski: морды роутера нет и в помине
<Bitkovski> а если у него отключить ДинДНС, то ВВ клиент поидее должен робить нормально?
<Bitkovski> *ДД
<Offoffoff> Bitkovski: зачем отключать dyndns?
<Offoffoff> Bitkovski: это же славная вещь.
<skrishi1> jlewka: попробуй обменять, может получиться ) если модель более дорогая обычно они идут на обмен.
<Bitkovski> щас он в роутере настроен
<Bitkovski> а чё он те выдаёт
<jlewka> skrishi1, в лучшем случае я хочу обменятьт его на твоар в 2 раза дешевле)
<Bitkovski> к сайту подключиться не можешь веть?
<alexandr> альфа версия вышла убунту 11.04 Natty Narwhal‎
<skrishi1> jlewka: ну хрен знает.. нужно сходить и попробовать )
<Bitkovski> alexandr: не, я обратно 10.04 поставил
<alexandr> нафига?
<Bitkovski> Offoffoff: ты на сайт зайти можешь?
<Bitkovski> alexandr: тупит, и на 35 ядре чёрный экран
<Offoffoff> Bitkovski: это не сайт. Это затычка.
<Bitkovski> Offoffoff: то есть
<Offoffoff> Bitkovski: It works! This is the default web page for this server. The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<Bitkovski> Offoffoff: я тока шаблон поставил, нифига ещё не делал
<alexandr> понял
<Bitkovski> Offoffoff: так и должно быть
<alexandr> а я переустанавливаю всю систему полностью у мну глюк вчерась поймал комп :(
<Offoffoff> alexandr: фууууу
<Offoffoff> alexandr: слабак.
<alexandr> Offoffoff в смысле слабак?
<Offoffoff> alexandr: настоящий Linux не переустанавливается
<Bitkovski> Offoffoff: на 80 порту висит морда роутера, по 8080 не хочет. чё за пораша
<Offoffoff> Bitkovski: это у тебя.
<alexandr> у мну комп если глюк поймал,что я мог сделать то?если груб запускался и не одна кнопа не робила то? Offoffoff
<Offoffoff> Bitkovski: в интернете висит затычка
<Offoffoff> alexandr: искать причину глюка
<alexandr> а как её искать то?
<Bitkovski> Offoffoff: ну дык он не дурак тебя пускать, там мак фильтр включен
<Offoffoff> alexandr: просто переставить grub
<alexandr> ой точно ведь :)
<alexandr> вот я какой дурачина то!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<alexandr> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/102001/
<Offoffoff> Bitkovski: не работает же твой фильтр ^____^
<Offoffoff> Bitkovski: «http://hardball-abatsk.dyndns.org:8080» запрашивает имя пользователя и пароль. Сайт говорит: «DSL Router»
<Offoffoff> дай пароль и логин...
<Offoffoff> я пошалю
<Bitkovski> О_о, гений, фильтр то на Wi-Fi стоит
<Offoffoff> Bitkovski: о да...
<Bitkovski> щас попробуй
<Offoffoff> Bitkovski: во.. молдец.
<Bitkovski> это ладно, как блин зделать
<Offoffoff> а сервер на :80 работает.
<Bitkovski> который?
<Offoffoff> ну который ты форварднул в нет
<Bitkovski> как проверить?
<Offoffoff> я уже проверил
<Bitkovski> бля, надо же конфиг править
<Offoffoff> зачем?
<Offoffoff> какой конфиг?
<Bitkovski> апачевский вроде
<Bitkovski> там локалхост стоит
<Bitkovski> хотя я вроде закоментировал эту строчку
<Bitkovski> Offoffoff: /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<Offoffoff> и
<Bitkovski> виртуальный хост
<Offoffoff> какой
<black_cat> вообще-то тут дело скорее в директиве Listen а не в имени хоста.
<Bitkovski> а конкретнее
<alexandr> Offoffoff слушай подскажи на будущие как переставить grub?
<black_cat> ну вот у меня один из хостов торчит наружу через dyndns, и там прописано: <VirtualHost *:8765> \ ServerName: blabla.dyndns.info \ ...
<Offoffoff> alexandr: загрузится с livecd
<alexandr> а как его записать?
<Offoffoff> alexandr: зайди в консоль и написать sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Offoffoff> alexandr: он переставит груб по новой
<Offoffoff> alexandr: или где у тебя там система будет
<Offoffoff> может на /dev/sdb
<Bitkovski> black_cat: вово, я меня строки сервернейм вообще нету и стоит 80 прот
<Bitkovski> black_cat: дай конфиг посмотреть
<black_cat> я по памяти :) оно не на этой машине
<Bitkovski> Хостнейм только ДокументРут ставить после www?
<alexandr> а не в курсе кто нает работают ли щас доменноые имена как типа .рф?
<skrishi1> угу
<alexandr> skrishi1 щё на самом деле работают?
<Bitkovski> black_cat: DocumentRoot /var/www/hardball-abatsk.ru, а тут надо ставить Хостнейм /var/www/
<skrishi1> alexandr: ну, регистрация и поддержка началась вроде в прошлом году.. а вот конкретно сайтов я не знаю
<alexandr> проверить призедент.рф
<alexandr> пропинговать реально?
<Offoffoff> президент.рф
<alexandr> дадада верно
<Bitkovski> black_cat: але
<alexandr> а что же у нас шарикофф то молчит?
<Sergey_IT> день!
<alexandr> и те тоже
<skrishi1> http://www.stat.reg.ru/
<alexandr> skrishi1 это что за ссылка?
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT: ку
<skrishi1> это .. спать нужно больше типа.. статистику на ru послул а не на ру ((
<Bitkovski> black_cat: ты об этом говорил:
<Bitkovski> NameVirtualHost *:80
<Bitkovski> Listen 80
<Bitkovski> <IfModule mod_ssl.c>
<Bitkovski>     # If you add NameVirtualHost *:443 here, you will also have to change
<Bitkovski>     # the VirtualHost statement in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default-ssl
<Bitkovski>     # to <VirtualHost *:443>
<Bitkovski>     # Server Name Indication for SSL named virtual hosts is currently not
<Bitkovski>     # supported by MSIE on Windows XP.
<Bitkovski>     Listen 443
<Bitkovski> </IfModule>
<Bitkovski> <IfModule mod_gnutls.c>
<Bitkovski>     Listen 443
<Bitkovski> </IfModule>
<XuMuK> !paste | Bitkovski
<ubuntuhelp> Bitkovski: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<sharikoff> @voice Bitkovski
<sharikoff> правила надо читать читать и еще раз читать
<Itex1> Всем привет! Не подскажите, с чем может быть связана проблема, что middle mouse click срабатывает два раза во всех приложениях?
<alexandr> Itex1 в настройках мыши
<Itex1> я там и копаюсь, ниче такого не могу найти. При одинарном нажатии на среднюю кнопку мыши, оно инициализируется как двойное
<alexandr> перезагрузи комп и зайди туда снова
<Itex1> я разок уже перезагружал, сейчас еще раз попробую
<alexandr> у мну такая же фигня была,как то я там это и нашёл в настройках мышей
<skrishi1> помоему в нормальном режиме одинарное нажатие на среднюю кнопку и должно инициализироваться как двойное, разве нет? О_О
<Itex> не помогло
<alexandr> на среднею у мну вообще не рагирует
<skrishi1> ну да.. у меня тоже.. щелчек по средней как двойной левой
<Itex> эт типа фича?
<skrishi1> помоему это по дифолту должно быть так
<skrishi1> ну а нафига ещё 3 кнопки на мыше?
<Itex> я средней кнопкой открываю вкладки в опере
<Itex> еще вчера я жмакал средней кнопкой на ссылку и там открывался один таб, а сейчас открывается два таба, то же самое в хроме
<edgbla> средняя кнопка часто хреновая на мышах, я вообще никогда не пользовался))
<skrishi1> ну не знаю.. я не оперой ни хромом не пользуюсь, а фокс и так их во вкладках открывает
<alexandr> у мя среднея вообще закрывает вкладки в мозиле
<alexandr> щас только для себя открыл это
<skrishi1> ага точно ))
<Itex> Если клацнуть средней кнопкой по вкладке, то она закроется
<skrishi1> круто.. не нужно больше целиться в крестик )))
<Itex> а у меня закрывается сразу две вкладки(
<alexandr> ага круто,особенно когда пьян
<bogdan> Привет! Ребят, помогите. Подскажите как подключится с одного компа к другому по ssh(имеется ввиду консольная команда). Оба компютера под оним роутером по wifi соединены. конфиг сервера скопирован с http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ssh.
<bgeyts667> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/60553/ - вот новость датированная маем 2009-го, вопрос - ну и где?
<skrishi1> bogdan: что значит как?
<Corsair> Здравствуйте!Подскажите пожалуйста клиент для ICQ
<Itex> pidgin
<bogdan> skrishi1, что прописать в терминале с клиента? sudo ssh ...?
<Corsair> Itex: спасибо
<edgbla> Corsair: kopete
<bgeyts667> Corsair: а чем встроеный empathy не нравится?
<sharikoff> bogdan: ssh -l user host
<sharikoff> или ssh user@host
<bogdan> skrishi1, host - айпишник?
<TheThing> да
<TheThing> или хост :)
<vir0id> TheThing ты на данный момент один за компом работаешь?
<TheThing> Corsair: qutim
<TheThing> vir0id: ты хотел спросить "за одним"?
<skrishi1>  bogdan: я же тебе ссылки дал
<skrishi1> bogdan:  http://system-administrators.info/?p=649
<vir0id> TheThing то что хотел, то и спросил. Что у тебя показывает команда who ?
<skrishi1> bogdan: http://putty.org.ru/unix-linux-ref.html
<TheThing> vir0id: чего ты ко мне пристал-то? o_O я ничего сейчас не спрашивал
<vir0id> TheThing хех... ладно, забудь
<TheThing> остальное тебя не должно волновать
<vir0id> TheThing не нервничай только.
<TheThing> vir0id: хочешь поговорить об этом?
<vir0id> TheThing давай в приват
<vir0id> не тут
<TheThing> вот иди сам с собой в приват и разговаривай
<Lorgus> sharikoff, твои приколы ?
<sharikoff> Lorgus: ?
<Lorgus> sharikoff, зайди на мой сайт....
<Lorgus> sharikoff, щас по ип гляну че за урод
<TheThing> vir0id: скажи мне номер и срок действия своей кредитки
<sharikoff> и кардхолдера
<sharikoff> по буквам
<sharikoff> и cvv2
<sharikoff> и все
<numberto> где можно достать дрова для Genius head set hs-04su    -  а то вроде наушники работают а микрофон не  в какую
<TheThing> да эт не обязательно
<TheThing> амазон какой-нить и так примет
<vir0id> TheThing конечно скажу. Только вот зачем тебе головная боль? Хочешь пополнить свой счёт? Куда тебе деньги отослать?
<TheThing> забаньте его уже а )
<vir0id> TheThing ух как запел
<sharikoff> все разборки в привате
<TheThing> вот и разобрался бы с ним
<sharikoff> @voice TheThing  vir0id
<TheThing> не успел войти на канал - как хрень какая-то пристает с выяснением логина на ssh...
<numberto> так кто нибудь знает почему наушники работают а микрофон нет?????
<TheThing> а когда я зайду и по теме что-нибудь скажу, так сразу войс
<TheThing> мозгов палата
<TheThing> sharikoff: бань давай меня, а вирои давно ушел - по секрету тебе скажу
<skrishi1> не ругайтесь, лучше объясните где файлик настройки аплета увидомлений
<sharikoff> @op
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  почистил.... конкуренты не спят.... =0))))
<Lorgus> народ... разбегайси ... sharikoff  достал гранату
<jjokker> всем привет
<skrishi1> привет
<jjokker> подскажите кто нибудь , как натянуть опенвпн на флешку йоты
<sharikoff> разогрей хорошенько сначала
<sharikoff> помни
<sharikoff> и натягивай
<skai> @op
<skai> мой гранат круч твово гранат понимаэш:)
<sharikoff> skai: q
<jjokker> я серьезно
<skai> sharikoff: ку:)че тут происходит?кого защищать от произвола?на кого чинить произвол?
<sharikoff> jjokker: спрашивай нормально
<sharikoff> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<sharikoff> jjokker: ты чо нть делал уже?
<sharikoff> логи
<sharikoff> ошибки
<sharikoff> что не получается?
<sharikoff> skai: это ж официальный канал поддержки я ниче не путаю?
<skai> sharikoff: тип того:)
<sharikoff> вот задавайте вопросы как в саппорт. поддерживается (сообществом! разрабов здесь имхо нет) только ось.
<Offoffoff> jjokker: ыыыы... натянуть... натянуть на флешку.
<Offoffoff> jjokker: иди в nm
<Offoffoff> jjokker: там всё есть
<Magik> ыы
<Magik> кто-то путает реальность с порнушкой:)
<Sergey_IT> numberto, alsamixer пробовал?
<numberto> Sergey_IT:  я не совсем в нем разбераюсь
<numberto> Sergey_IT:  Плюс мой встроенный микрофон вроде нормально работает
<Sergey_IT> numberto, я тоже ), но помогало
<skai> кто скажет как в трее скрыть значок?
<alexandr> народ подскажите мне какие дрова нужны для принтера canon pixma mp250 я щас включил принтер а у меня нашёл убунту несколько дров
<skrishi1> какой значок?
<skai> ну любой.вот не хочу, чтобы в трее показывалось.как скрыть?
<Sergey_IT> alexandr, так попробуй
<alexandr> всё не активирована какой надо именно?
<skrishi1> jjokker: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/60040/ это читал?
<alexandr> можно любой поставить?
<jjokker> <skrishi1> ты это к чему про последнее?
<skrishi1> skai: я вот тоже заморочился ночью.. не понятно пока
<skrishi1>  jjokker: йоту твою настроить
<jjokker> да настроена она у меня
<jjokker> работает на ура
<jjokker> уже как года полтора
<Offoffoff> skrishi1: он не хочет её настроить.. он хочет её натянуть.
<jjokker> только мне надо теперь что у меня как то был впн
<Offoffoff> jjokker: скачай пакеты openvpn
<skrishi1> skai: gconf-editor /apps/panel
<skrishi1> skai: неа?
<Offoffoff> jjokker: и потом в nm настраивай соединение
<skrishi1> слово натянуть непонятно никак
<skrishi1> это "обмануть?"
<jjokker> в nm настроил
<jjokker> но оно почему то не активное при попытке выбора
<skai> skrishi1: у мня нема гномпанели
<lbox> Народ помогите определить что ест трафик..
<lbox> Постоянно что-то качает со скоростью 24 кб/с. Пробовал убивать процессы, которые связаны с инетом, не помогло. В фаерволе в Active conections пусто.
<skrishi1> skai: ну я пас тогда.. у меня гном
<jjokker> <skrishi1>  когда ты натягиваешь презерватив , ты его обманываешь? )
<Uzver> Народ :О как в Ubuntu 10.04 оставить только 1 рабочий стол а остальные убрать? :О
<jjokker> хотя да
<jjokker> ты обманываешь свой член))))
<jjokker> твоя логика тоже верная
<nexusreglog> у кого с смплеером бага, если плейлист прикрепить к окну плеера, то в полноэкранном прямоугольник на видео появляется
<skai> @voice jjokker
<jjokker> за что это мне войс?
<Offoffoff> Uzver: зайти в compiz-settings-manager
<Offoffoff> Uzver: или в настройки апплета про рабочие столы
<Uzver> зашёл
<Uzver> и что отключить?
<Offoffoff> Uzver: зайди в General
<skai> !255 | skai
<ubuntuhelp> skai, please see my private message
<skai> !255 | skai
<skai> !q | skai
<Offoffoff> Uzver: там последняя вкладка... Размеры по вертикали и горизонтали
<Offoffoff> Uzver: а чем тебе эта фишка не нравится?
<Offoffoff> Uzver: это только в Linux есть такое
<Uzver> Offoffoff я только 1 использую, а иногда какая то прога типо медиаплеера туда попадает на другой стол и приходится включать на панеле переключать между столами, заходить туда и вырубать его о_0
<Offoffoff> опа... а как она туда сама попадает?
<Uzver> о_0
<Uzver> просто перетаскиваю наполовину за край, а потом он пропал
<skrishi1> круто.. нужно попробовать )))
 * skai задумался.нафига нужен хромиум, жрущий 150 метров памяти просто так, когда 4фф в работе ограничился 60 при том же количестве вкладок
<Uzver> всё сделал, на виджете переключателей рабочего стола поставил 1 столбец, 1 строка, вроде 1 остался
<Offoffoff> Uzver: так просто отключи тогда перепрыгивание окон
<^DEMOSS^> Offoffoff привет
<Uzver> та уже
<Uzver> вроде
<Offoffoff> ^DEMOSS^: !
<^DEMOSS^> напомни свой возраст , Offoffoff
<Offoffoff> ^DEMOSS^: лет 7 уже
<Offoffoff> ^DEMOSS^:  а чего?
<skrishi1> Uzver:  кстати в гноме можно просто аплет убрать
<Uzver> skrishi1 как? я второй день на убунту
<^DEMOSS^> Offoffoff я имею ввиду сколько лет
<skrishi1> пкм -> убрать аплет
<^DEMOSS^> skai привет
<skrishi1> на аплет правой клавишей и убрать с панели
<skai> @deop
<Uzver> skrishi1 гг, а столы рабочие остаются) нужно прост поставить 1 столбец 1 строку
<skai> @op
<Uzver> а потом убирать оО
<Offoffoff> ^DEMOSS^: а чего ты так распереживался? Ну с RMS мы почти одного возраста
<skai> вроде работает
<Uzver> всем спасыба
<Uzver> ы
<Uzver> пойду дальше разбиратсо
<skai> sharikoff: кикани меня
<Offoffoff> Uzver: заходи если что
<skrishi1> Uzver: ну не знаю зачем один раб стол
<Uzver> skrishi1 а зачем 4? О_о
<skai> @kick skai
<skrishi1> смысл в нём.. только .. либо савсем убрать
<lbox> кто-нибудь знает как вывести список процессов упорядоченных по скаченному в мб в консоли?
<skai> потянет
<Uzver> А как обновить Audacios? репозиториев его я не нашёл :(
<Lorgus> sharikoff, надеюсь эт не твои приколы
<skrishi1> lbox: у тебя что?
<lbox> Постоянно что-то качает со скоростью 24 кб/с. Пробовал убивать процессы, которые связаны с инетом, не помогло. В фаерволе в Active conections пусто.
<skrishi1> Uzver: http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&newwindow=1&pwst=1&biw=1280&bih=572&&sa=X&ei=AwgnTa2uEIWdOra2zL8C&ved=0CBcQvwUoAQ&q=Audacious+%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B9&spell=1
<skrishi1> Uzver: это не?
<Offoffoff> lbox: совсем постоянно? Или прерывывается?
<Offoffoff> lbox: сделай netstat -ntp
<lbox> Offoffoff: постоянно, счас попробую
<Offoffoff> lbox: выложи где-нибудь
<Uzver> skrishi1 до версии  2.4.2 обновится, а там ток 2.1
<skrishi1> Uzver: а эта версия уже есть?
<lbox> Offoffoff: там только pidgin, но это точно не он
<Uzver> skrishi1 2.3 есть
<sharikoff> Lorgus: ты о чем
<skrishi1> Uzver: http://audacious-media-player.org/downloads
<skrishi1> не?
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: норм?
<sharikoff> =)
<skrishi1> токо она эксперементальная
<Uzver> skrishi1 я не умею устанавливать архивы :D за 1 день как то не разобрался :)
<skrishi1> там дебы есть
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  о порнухе которую льют на сайт
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: да поздно:)ты кстати меня выкинул когда я уже случайно вырвал провод с инетом:)
<sharikoff> Lorgus: я причем
<Uzver> skrishi1> ну дебы, я не знаю как их установить)
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  ну мало ли... мож приколоться захотел
<black_cat> Uzver: sudo dpkg -i имяПакета.deb
<sharikoff> Lorgus: чо ж тут смешного?
<skrishi1> Uzver: самый простой способ.. и самый не умный.. это скачать и нажать пару раз на него
<Uzver> skrishi1 он распаковывает кучу файлов и всё)
<Uzver> black_cat сча попробуем
<Saymon211> привет всем! Только поставил убунту 10.10 и постоянно подвисает толи система толи окна.
<Saymon211> Никак не могу понять, в чём дело. Может кто подсказать?
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  да смешного мало... сижу тихо матерюсь и чищу
<skrishi1> Uzver: не.. не архив, а .deb
<sharikoff> Lorgus: а чо ты ожидал то?
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  хрен с ней с порнухой... но за детскую убил бы
<sharikoff> что все белые и пушистые?
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  хех... нет конечно... кому то хост поперек горла встал
<skrishi1> Uzver: дебы не дают
<Uzver> а что качать первое или второе?
<Uzver> Audacious Core: audacious-2.4.2.tgz Audacious Plugins: audacious-plugins-2.4.2.tgz
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  лан.. я поехал балон заправлю... газ закончился
<sharikoff> давай
<black_cat> Uzver: предполагается что core это основная часть, plugins - дополнения.
<skrishi1> Uzver: блин.. щас пороюсь.. гдето было как ставить из исходников с зависимостями... я вообще это редко делаю.. лучше из репов стабильную.. с ней траблов меньше
<black_cat> хотя мне не вполне понятны такие извращения... качал бы как все, пакетным менеджером :)
<Uzver> оО
<jlewka> http://itpaste.ru/389158 подскажите почему не компилица ? Linux asfas-desktop 2.6.32-27-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 00:51:09 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ampiryan> jlewka: a gmp-dev стоит?
<jlewka> нет
<jlewka> )
<jlewka> в репе есть ток gmpc-dev оно?
<ampiryan> секунду
<jlewka> p   gmpc-dev                                         - Gnome Music Player Client (plugin development files)
<skrishi1> Uzver:  http://packages.debian.org/experimental/i386/audacious/download
<skrishi1> тут дебы есть
<ampiryan> jlewka: у меня 10.04 и libgmp3-dev
<jlewka> хм
<skrishi1> Uzver: только смотри на свою архитектуру ))))
<Uzver> skrishi1> так это получается что 2.3 стабильная а 2.4 нестабильная-тестовая? О_о
<skrishi1> Uzver: нет.. 2.4 это эксперементальная, типа альфа )
<jlewka> amgarching, угу, эта установлена
<Uzver> skrishi1, тьфу, я думал стабильный релиз :) просто у меня окошко с треками на растягивается :( я думал нужно обновиться может там исправили это
<Uzver> не**
<Uzver> не растягиваесто :О
<skrishi1> Uzver: стабильный у них 1.5
<Uzver> skrishi1 ужс)
<skrishi1> Uzver: 2.3 тестируется
<Uzver> skrishi1 а ты им пользовался? окно с треками можео изменять в размерах или оно и будет таким мелким?
<Uzver> на 7 песен
<skrishi1> Uzver: не, я им не пользуюсь
<Uzver> эх
<skrishi1> Uzver: я в контакте слушаю музыку, так удобнее мне.. а если что специфическое vlc, но он не удобен для прослушивания музыки
<ampiryan> jlewka: тогда хз я предположил самое очевидное
<jlewka> amgarching,  --enable-fft --enable-mpbsd --enable-fat убрал эти опции и все норм вроде)
<Uzver> skrishi1 ну я тоже в вк, но иногда что то скачиваю на комп и когда накапливается штук 100 любимых, хочется их через плеер пустить а не в инете слушать :)
<jlewka> ampiryan, думаю просто поддержки чег то у меня не было)
<skrishi1> Uzver: я как то  не запаривался с этим если чесно
<Uzver> :Р
<ampiryan> jlewka: а что есть --enable-mpbsd? *не отвечай другим =) *
<alexandr> народ скачал 2 драйвера для canon pixma mp250 как их активировать?
<jlewka> ampiryan, хз, не умею просто комплить и включаю почти все)
<Uzver> лан, всем спасибо за помощь :) пойду я
<jlewka> ampiryan, чего то гдавной проблемы это не решило, а как узнать какая именно версия сейчас используется в системе?
<himik> кто-нибудь в убунту делал выравнивание разделов на флешке с оптимизацией под производительность?
<ampiryan> jlewka: а что компилишь? давай я попробую
<jlewka> ampiryan, http://wiki.winehq.org/Wine64  с помощью скрипта пытаюсь gcc обновить  http://winezeug.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/gcc64.sh
<ampiryan> jlewka: бида у меня 32
<jlewka> =(
<ampiryan> jlewka: выхлом не изменился?
<jlewka> нет
<ampiryan> выхлоп*
<jlewka>  gmp разобрался
<jlewka> ofc ctr
<jlewka> сек
<jlewka> ampiryan, http://itpaste.ru/389175 gmp и mfpc поставил а что такое mpc понять не могу...
<jlewka> s/mfpc/mpfr/g
<ampiryan> jlewka: libmpfr-dev стоит?
<jlewka> fuf
<jlewka> да
<jlewka> плюс щас скопилировал и поставил версию 3.0.0
<ampiryan> эта строка 'configure: error: Building GCC requires GMP 4.2+, MPFR 2.3.1+ and MPC 0.8.0+.' однозначно говорит, что что-то из этого не установлено
<jlewka> i   mpfr                                                                                    - mpfr-3.0.0
<jlewka>  i   libmpfr-dev                                                                             - multiple precision floating-point computation developers tools
<jlewka> libmpfr версия мб не та? а мою скомпилированную он не видит?
<ampiryan> просто libgmp, libgmp-dev, libmpfr, libmpfr-dev, libmpc-dev, libmpc
<ampiryan> mb
<jlewka> щас попробую
<[v-8]_jupiter> himik: ето под 4k? оптимизация
<ampiryan> поробуй тогда в ./configure --with-mpfr= установить путь к include этой библиотеки
<himik> [v-8]_jupiter: 4k это для хардов, мне для usb флешки...
<[v-8]_jupiter> А сори не дочитал
<jlewka> ampiryan, в скрипте? сек, щас попробую)
<ampiryan> jlewka: кстати он цепляется за mpc
<ampiryan> jlewka: попробуй поискать пакеты libmpc может у нас они по-разному называются
<jlewka> из репы что то скачалось
<jlewka> и скрипт вроде заработал
<jlewka> да, скорее всгео дело было в mpc
<jlewka> ampiryan, спасибо за помощь
<ampiryan> jlewka: получилось?
<ampiryan> а ок)
<jlewka> ну вроде да)
<jlewka> хотя до главного еще не дошел_)
<skrishi1> интересно, а можно стать переводчиким не зная языка?
<Sergey_IT> skrishi1, русского?
<skrishi1> Sergey_IT, ну.. у меня и русский страдает )))
<jlewka> ampiryan, кстати, а не поможешь мне еще с компиляцией mplayer-uau ?) а то там у меня Ж
<ampiryan> jlewka: с этим никак) пробовал. через пару дней поставил пакет))
<jlewka> а есть?)
<jlewka> пойду искать)
<ampiryan> jlewka: нуу обычный mplayer из реп...
<jlewka> не..
<jlewka> мне uau нужен, обычный не поддерживает главы, или как там они называется, когда видео из несколких частей состоит
<ampiryan> jlewka: в любом случае для меня компиляция mplayer'а крайне специфична.
<jlewka> понятно
<jlewka> ampiryan, ну может мб подскажешь http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=4e68b52e926dcc8c вот такая байда у меня
<gaga_rin> всем 3драсти
<ampiryan> jlewka: в выхлопе не всё показано. Надо полную картину. Там, кстати, очевидно что нет каких-то *.h с нужными объявлениями
<skrishi1> привет
<jlewka> ampiryan, http://itpaste.ru/389210
<ampiryan> jlewka: а где можно взять исходники такие же как у тебя?
<Sergey_IT> gaga_rin, ку
<jlewka> сек
<jlewka> ampiryan, git clone git://repo.or.cz/mplayer.git
<jlewka> я так забирал
<ampiryan> jlewka: хы может сам соберу сейчас.... скоро отпишу как что-нибудь получится
<jlewka> ampiryan, ок спс)
<gaga_rin> Sergey_IT: q ^_^
<funky_punky> народ подскажите плиз де смотреть цены на комплектующие
<alexandr> помогите мне я скачал два драйвера для принтера канон пиксма мп250 как их поставить чтоб работал принтер у меня?
<p1727> äîáðûé äåíü âñåì!
<ubuntuhelp> p1727! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<p1727_> добрый день всем
<funky_punky> ку
<p1727_> на днях решил изучить линукс. в частности убунту 10.10
<funky_punky> начало хорошее
<p1727_> и возинкла проблема в эксплуатации))
<p1727_> понимаю что это не удивительно))
<skrishi1> блин, в сети столько разговоров об этом плеере, а дебы до сих пор никто не выложил (
<skrishi1> или хотя бы бинарники
<funky_punky> че за плеер , я давно в сети небыл)
<vova> ребят, а qutim свернуть в аплет-уведомлений? и чтобы при сообщение цвет менял?
<p1727_> суть такая - ставил на ноут футжитсу-сименс амило м7440. на нём есть коварная кнопочка- типа включения модуля вай-фай. и вот эта кнопочка работает только после того как дрова на мать поставишь на ноут. драва естественно есть, но под ХП.
<skrishi1> вова, на форуме пошарь.. было решение
<skrishi1> вчера только смотрел
<vova> там просто заталкать туда, как и еволюшн, и эмпати, а цвет при входящем сообщение не меняет
<vova> если не сложно можешь глянуть в истории? может я и вправду что то упустид, спасибо
<sharikoff> p1727_: открой терминал
<p1727_> Шарикоф, сейчас
<sharikoff> напиши там ifconfig -a
<sharikoff> выдели мышью типа копировать
<skrishi1> ох.. дево файлов бы ктонибудь мне кинул, я бы порыл..
<sharikoff> изапости на  paste.pro
<p1727_> что за пастепро?
<skrishi1> пойду рыть
<Lorgus> пойду спать
<skrishi1> =)
<sharikoff> p1727_: это там где текст большой показывают
<Lorgus> =0]
<sharikoff> чтоб на канал не флудить
<p1727_> парни, вот честное слово - дебилом себя чувствую(
<p1727_> я не понимаю что за paste.pro ))
<sharikoff> p1727_: да нормально все
<p1727_> Раздел на форуме?)
<sharikoff> не волнуйся
<Lorgus> p1727_, itpaste.ru
<sharikoff> набери в браузере http://paste.pro
<sharikoff> там увидишь формочку
<p1727_> афигеть. я даж не знал что домен .про есть!
<p1727_> сейчас сделаю
<sharikoff> вот все что выдаст тебе sudo ifconfig -a надо туда скопировать
<p1727_> кстати о судо
<sharikoff> чтоб папка пасмарел и тебе может помог
<p1727_> я так понимаю эту команду можно только под рутом делать?
<sharikoff> это переход в привелегированный режим
<sharikoff> как в cisco команда  enable
<sharikoff> или configure в junos
 * sharikoff понтанулся
<sharikoff> =))
<p1727_> щаз придумаю как запостить. а то сижу с персонального. ноут рядом. там естественно инета нет) перепечатывать можно но лень + вероятность ошибки
<sharikoff> p1727_: мы щас те там инет настроим
<sharikoff> небоись
<sharikoff> =)
<funky_punky> эх мне бы кто так помог с моей траблой
<sharikoff> funky_punky: жалуйся
<p1727_> небоюсь)
<sharikoff> p1727_: ну и праильно
<p1727_> как безопасно флешку вытащить ?)
<p1727_> или тут не заморачиваются за это)
<p1727_> *только что создал свой первый файл под линуксом)*
<Bitkovski> Люди, зайтите плиз, робит или нет: hardball-abatsk.ru
<funky_punky> да мне надо как-то настроить отображение раскладки в cairo-dock , в виде флажков а то вот так вот наводить все время чтоб увидеть это не удобно  http://itmages.ru/image/view/101349/d3f80e17
<sharikoff> p1727_: правой извлечь
<vova> странно, добавил в рипозиторий qutim а скачался 0.2я версия, но форуме уже 0.3 вроде бы как есть
<sharikoff> funky_punky: я в гуи ваще никак
<p1727_> http://paste.pro/389418
<funky_punky> а я в инглише никак, а рунет весь перерыл
<sharikoff> p1727_: у тя там 2 сетевухи?
<p1727_> ну по идее да. 1вай-фай. 2. sharikoff
<sharikoff> у тя показывает 2 сетевухи
<sharikoff> p1727_: а iwconfig
<sharikoff> p1727_: а sudo iwconfig -a
<p1727_> http://www.nix.ru/autocatalog/fujitsu_siemens_notebook/FujitsuSiemens_AMILO_M7440_RUS176100005_Pent_M740_1.73_DVDRW_WiFi_15_39898.html здесь описание ноута
<sharikoff> p1727_: ^^
<sharikoff> введи выложи
<p1727_> iwconfig пишет: Ноу сач девайс
<sharikoff>  хм..
<sharikoff> оригинально..
<p1727_> пичалька Т_Т
<sharikoff> ты точно на ноуте команду вводил?
<p1727_> )))
<p1727_> да
<sharikoff> не на десктопе?
<p1727_> так на десктопе то sharikoff
<p1727_> смд винды?
<sharikoff> ?
<p1727_> ну на десктопе винда стоит.
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> ну понятно
<sharikoff> ноут к сети подключен?
<p1727_> нет
<sharikoff> а подключить вариант?
<sharikoff> кроме вайфая
<p1727_> НО! что меня настараживает когда захожу в раздел СЕТЬ -там почему-то нарисованы 3 мониторчика на 1 иконке и надпись Сеть Windows
<Ilang> q all
<funky_punky> q
<p1727_> Шарикоф, вариант -но это для решения проблемы или на постояннку?
<funky_punky> во дает
<Offoffoff> Bitkovski: неа
<sharikoff> p1727_: интернет то как давать
<sharikoff> драйвера ставить
<sharikoff> и тд и тп
<funky_punky> p1727_:  а ты для винды драйвера тоже без инета ставишь?)
<p1727_> фанки, я рядом ставлю другой ноут с инетом и всё ок ставится (:
<funky_punky> омг
<p1727_> оуе
<Offoffoff> p1727_: продолжай делать также
<p1727_> я надеюсь вы не воспринимаете мои слова в серьёз+)
<funky_punky> неужели я единственный счастливый человек, у которого все железки  на нетбуке стареньком, поднялись из коробки..
<funky_punky> 10.10
<p1727_> фанки, возмонжо
<p1727_> но лично я себя сейчас ощущаю самым несчастным человеком)
<funky_punky> ты через роутер сидишь?
<sharikoff> p1727_:  у тя как с английским?
<sharikoff> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/61827
<sharikoff> на вот
<sharikoff> почитай
<p1727_> спасибо. сейчас гляну
<p1727_> блин(
<sharikoff> шо?
<xopek> пиля
<sharikoff> опять?
<xopek> бубунтоиды
<xopek> почему у меня putty видит только fixed шрифт?
<sharikoff> xopek: ибо консольный
<xopek> кто?
<xopek> sharikoff: кто консольный?
<sharikoff> шрифт
<xopek> ээ?
<xopek> PuTTY гуйная штуковина и всегда видела гуйные шрифты
<sharikoff> куриер и куриер нью тоже должен
<xopek> + у меня консольных толпа...
<xopek> должен. но не видит
<p1727_> Шарикофф, я созрел для нового очевидного тебе и тайного мне вопроса)
<p1727_> вот скачал я патч для модуля фсам7440
<p1727_> как его установить
<p1727_> есть в архиве несколько файлов, но интересны как мне кажутся два - makefile, fsam7440.c
<NoOova> мб make?
<p1727_> ппц) тыщу лет коды сишные не xopek
<p1727_> не видел.
<xopek> оО
<p1727_> откуда выплыло слово хорёк?
<p1727_> сам в шоке
<sharikoff> p1727_: прочитай чо там написано
<sharikoff> надо собрать модуль для ядра
<p1727_> в багтрекере?
<sharikoff> да
<NoOova> a2tech:  Хм вам ранк пустили?
<p1727_> я нифига не понял что там написано(
<sharikoff> http://translate.google.ru/#
<sharikoff> =)
<p1727_> из всех книжек по линуксу я прочитал только джаст фо фан) и команды\файлы\процессы\ядра плохо представляю. обещаю что изучу основы линукса. но сейчас хочется запустить вайфай
<sharikoff> нянек нету
<p1727_> ну. в принципе да. прав.
<p1727_> нет ручек-нет мультиков.
<p1727_> пойду читать) через год увидимся :D
<Nebulosa> все бы так
<sharikoff> ты себя недооцениваешь
<p1727_> полгода? :D
<sharikoff> p1727_: зато потом когда все заработает
<p1727_> экстаз+)
<sharikoff> будет ощущение круче огргазма
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> типа  того
<p1727_> хочется-то как? - всё и сразу))))))
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> это линукс
<sharikoff> =)
<funky_punky> тож хочу книшку по линю бумажную
<p1727_> пока время есть свободное - вот и занялся копательством. жалко последнии 2,5 дня отдать на разборку\сборку ядра
<sharikoff> это не долго
<sharikoff> глаза боятся  как говорится..
<sharikoff> а руки компилят
<sharikoff> p1727_: но ты это.. заходи
<sharikoff> если будет ваще трудно..
<p1727_> а краткий ликбез можешь устроить? что в принципе подразумевает под собой сборка?
<sharikoff> ликбез примерно такой
<sharikoff> в дистре есть ядро
<sharikoff> оно управляет всеми устройствами чере драйвера
<p1727_> фактически через файлы. так?
<sharikoff> драйвера в линуксе называются модклями
<p1727_> типа одно устройство - один файл.
<sharikoff> *модулями к ядру
<sharikoff> обычно имеют расширение *.ko
<funky_punky> не перебивай
<p1727_> ок. сорри.
<funky_punky> я тож слушаю
<sharikoff> вот тебе надо собрать (скомпилировать) этот самый модуль
<sharikoff> и подгрузить
<sharikoff> и все
<sharikoff> =)
<p1727_> хм. если мне не изменяют воспоминания по программированию - нужен значит компилятор. так?
<sharikoff> p1727_: а файл да.. это unix-way
<sharikoff> все есть файл
<p1727_> и всё есть процесс)
<sharikoff> процесс тоже файл
<sharikoff> p1727_:  ye dj,otv yflt.cm nt,t gjyhfdbncz
<sharikoff> надеюсь тебе понравится =)
<p1727_> понравится) я уверен)
<sharikoff> UNIX прост. Но надо быть гением, чтобы понять его простоту
<sharikoff> UNIX никогда не говорит „пожалуйста“
<sharikoff> UNIX не предназначен для ограждения своих пользователей от глупостей, поскольку это оградило бы их и от умных вещей»
<funky_punky> простоту юникса я одуплил в свое время на маке))
<sharikoff> @deop
<sharikoff> собачку отпущу погулять
<funky_punky>  на ногу ща кому нить написает
<ed> @op
<ed> ко мне не идёт
<Potz777> Äîáðîãî âðåìåíè ñóòîê
<ubuntuhelp> Potz777! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<sharikoff> эдик шалишь =)
<Potz777> Ку
<funky_punky> ку
<sharikoff> дароф
<Potz777> Доброго времени суток
<p1727_> доброго(
<Potz777> Парни,подскажите плиз,какой дистрибутив линукса выбрать
<sharikoff> Potz777: это ты на убунту ру зашел
<funky_punky> гы на убунту-ру советовать что-то другое наверное не камельфо
<sharikoff> и спрашиваешь какой дистрибьютив?
<ed> Potz777, а сколько РАМа?
<Potz777> )))э
<Potz777> чё за рама?
<ed> lubuntu тоже ubuntu
<sharikoff> ты на какой ответ надеешься?
<ed> Potz777, памяти сколько
<Potz777> на ответ специалистов)))
<Potz777> памяти 2 гига
<sharikoff> Potz777:  задачи какие будут
<ed> Potz777, ставь Ubuntu
<Potz777> простой пользователь,для изучения
<Potz777> а убунту,какую версию?
<ed> Potz777, 10.10
<sharikoff> последнюю
<p1727_> Потц, забудь про вайфай на ноутах)
<Potz777> у нас в селе EDGE недавно запустили,какой нафиг вай фай
<sharikoff> p1727_: ну если тебе повезло изучить заветные команды  другим может так не повезти
<p1727_> да уж) повезло))
<sharikoff> ну а как же
<Potz777> сколь дистрибутив примерно вешает?
<sharikoff> некоторые и умирают не узнав что в убунте по дефолту нету компилятора
<sharikoff> Potz777: качай двд имхо
<funky_punky> враки я прям ща сижу на ноуте через вайфай
<p1727_> надо GIT теперь брать
<sharikoff> я кстати тож..
<p1727_> и это похоже только 1ая ступень
<funky_punky> тебе помогали, а ты наговариваешь, не хорошо)))
<sharikoff> p1727_: ну для начала я бы прокинул инет на ноут
<sharikoff> и там бы уже все разгреб
<Potz777> не вкурсе?на линуксе есть проги типа гранд-сметы и т.д.?
<p1727_> я не хочу сверлить дырку в стенке под провод)
<sharikoff> Potz777: некоторые можно запустить
<p1727_> у меня тут флешка между компами ползает.
<p1727_> потерплю)
<sharikoff> под так называемым вайном
<p1727_> винду с дискет ставил - и не так намучался)
<Potz777> неее,вайн не надо
<funky_punky> омг... сходи с ноутом де провод, зачем сверлить, поставь все дрова автоматически
<sharikoff>   /itunes
<Potz777> зачем провод,куда провод?
<sharikoff> опс..
<p1727_> фанки, не понял - какие дрова?
 * sharikoff спалился
<sharikoff> p1727_: на вайфай твой
<sharikoff> обновишь дистр мож уже пофиксили
<p1727_> о. это интересно+)
<p1727_> а как дистр обновить)?
<sharikoff> но про git незабывай
<sharikoff> =))
<dima> привет всем
<p1727_> привет
<ed> а у меня вот на ноуте физически вайфая нет и простая сетевуха и то не определяется
<dima> не подскажите у меня косяк приобновление системы
<p1727_> да если заработает вай-фай. может про гит и не забуду. но всё же отодвину с пятого на шестой план+)
<p1727_> мне надо еклипс и яву покрутить+)
<sharikoff> p1727_: там есть менеджер обновлений
<dima> он ошибку выдает
<sharikoff> dima: с консоли пробовал?
<p1727_> ок. нашёл. протестирую.
<sharikoff> какую ошибку?
<sharikoff> нам догадаться?
<p1727_> так. а вот тоже провод воткну - врядли инет появится. опять наверное кучу настроек ставить.
<sharikoff> p1727_: появится
<p1727_> так инет у  меня раздаётся с роутера дир-320. дхцп поднят
<sharikoff> там все просто
<dima> я просто -1 в линуксах мне бы помощь в этом деле получить
<p1727_> пойду воткну+)
<sharikoff> dima: открываешь консоль
<Potz777> не воткну а вонзю
<sharikoff> там пишешь sudo aptitude update
<dima> installArchives() failed: Предварительная настройка пакетов ...
<dima> Предварительная настройка пакетов ...
<dima> Настраивается пакет dpkg (1.15.8.4ubuntu3.1) ...
<dima> /var/lib/dpkg/info/dpkg.postinst: 84: touch: not found
<alexandr> как передать снимок экрана ???
<dima> dpkg: не удалось обработать параметр dpkg (--configure):
<dima>  подпроцесс установлен сценарий post-installation возвратил код ошибки 127
<dima> No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<dima> При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:
<Guest23280> Люди помогите мне пожалуйста
<dima>  dpkg
<dima> sh: touch: not found
<dima> Настраивается пакет dpkg (1.15.8.4ubuntu3.1) ...
<dima> /var/lib/dpkg/info/dpkg.postinst: 84: touch: not found
<dima> dpkg: не удалось обработать параметр dpkg (--configure):
<dima>  подпроцесс установлен сценарий post-installation возвратил код ошибки 127
<sharikoff> @kick dima  читай правила канала
<sharikoff> Guest23280: ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ох уже тот exim4
<funky_punky> вот проблема один раз на прямую подрубиться без роутера, за то потом все норм, или не норм
<sharikoff> !q | Guest23280
<ubuntuhelp> Guest23280: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Guest23280> Стоит kubuntu 10.10 и KDE 4.5.1 как мне обновится до 4,5,4, я подключил все репо, в том числе и PPA и Backports, система не видит обновлений...
<p1727_> там 221 обновление. рекомендуете всё ставить?
<alexandr> sharikoff как передать снимок экрана через имидж?
<sharikoff> [v-8]_jupiter:  use postfix =))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привязка к панели управления)
<sharikoff> alexandr: itmages.ru
<alexandr> пасибо
<sharikoff> там загружаешь свой снимок
<sharikoff> и ссылку сюда
<sharikoff> Guest23280: мде..
<sharikoff> я не подскажу.. мож народ на канале чо скажет
<sharikoff> p1727_: ставь небоись
<p1727_> ок
<dima> простите совсем забыл что нужно большие ссылки через сайт кидать
<sharikoff> !pm | Guest23280
<ubuntuhelp> Guest23280: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<sharikoff> artus: q
<dima> sudo: aptitude: command not found не помогло
<artus> sharikoff: qq
<sharikoff> ты больше меня шаришь в убунте
<sharikoff> помогай давай
<artus> че тут?
<sharikoff> обновления сломались
<sharikoff> 2 раза
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> мдяяя))
<Guest23280> так что ктото поможет?
<Guest23280> кстате если подключаю реп ppa/beta то обновления видит, а в остальных нет
<artus> ну подключай бету
<Guest23280> та я и не обновляюсь с неё я просто проверял
<Guest23280> подключаю ppa/ppa видит несколько пакетов версии 4.5.4 но при попытке обновления удаляет kde
<Guest23280> почти полностью
<Guest23280> что делать
<Guest23280> как поставить 4.5.4 ?
<artus> найти репу, добавить, обновитцо
<artus> если не обновляет значет оно тебе не надо
<artus> или его нет )
<Guest23280> я уже все репо добавил которые знаю и нашёл в гугле
<Guest23280> ничего
<Guest23280> ни в бекпортах ни в ppa нигде не видно что есть обновления
<Guest23280> хотя у меня kde 4.5.1
<Guest23280> есть идеи?
<artus> подождать 26 января  и поставит 4.6
<Guest23280> :) я тоже об этом подумал, систему сносить впадлу, тем более я её токо вчера поставил
<Guest23280> но мож кто знает dx`v может быть проблема
<artus> мдя, как все запущено
<Guest23280> кста забыл сказать
<Guest23280> сразу обновления видны были, и я начал обновлятся, но при обновлении был удалён kdm, я с консоли восстановил прежние версии пакетов aptitude'ом и восстановил кеды, а после этого обновления и не видны, видно токо что в ppa/beta
<artus> оно тебя просило востанавливать?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Куда прописать строчки подскажите http://paste.pro/389638 пробовал в exim.conf.conf
<Guest23280> оно не хотела kdm устанавливать через apt-get кричало на несовпадение версий, а aptitude предложил восстановить прежние версии
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter: exim.conf.conf это сильно ) попробуй в exim.conf.conf.conf.conf мож поможет)
<artus> типа чем больше .conf тем конфигистей конфиг ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> смешго)
<Guest23280> он не совсем восстановил, просто дегрейд сделал
<Guest23280> да ещё apt-get писал ошибку "Е: испрченные пакеты"
<dima> /var/lib/dpkg/info/dpkg.postinst: 84: touch: not found не кто не подскажет почему при обновление появляется эта ошибка и как еёможно побороть
<artus> dima: а что о ней гугл говорит ?
<Guest23280> artus: так что?
<dima> я что то не нашел
<p1727_> Господа. посоветуйте книжку с которой лучше начать ознакомление с миром Линукс?
<Guest23280> google.com
<Guest23280> :)
<alexandr> люди есть кто живой???
<p1727_> Гуест, не хочу огорчать но гугл.ком - не книга
<p1727_> Александр, есть
<sharikoff> p1727_: http://ubuntologia.ru/
<alexandr> p1727_ слушай а ти не знаешь лампа жёлтая горит над c в принтере канон пиксма мп250    что это?
<p1727_> Александр, это чего-то не хватает или не работает.
<alexandr> p1727_   например?
<alexandr> чернилами всё печатает
<alexandr> наверно чернил каких нить?
<Nebulosa> alexandr: или бумагу зажувал
<alexandr> неа
<alexandr> Nebulosa посмотрел нет не зажувал
<Nebulosa> а он у тебя софтовый?
<Nebulosa> прошивку надо прогружать?
<p1727_> а что по этому поводу в руководстве написано?
<alexandr> нифига не написано!!!!!!!!!!!
<alexandr> Nebulosa диск был для мак ос и для винды,для линукс нет,сам искал в инете вывод делай сам
<Nebulosa> выключи и через 5 секунд включи
<alexandr> недавно печатал всё норма,но вдруг жёлтаЯя лампа зажгись над буквойй с
<artus> alexandr: причем здесь принтер? а темболее желтая лампочка ? и давай к поподробнее про отсутствие маркировки цветовой индикации )
<alexandr> кончается краско походу наверно артус
<alexandr> я прав артус?
<himik> у кого бывало, что работаете в двух разных браузерах, причем в одном много отрытых вкладок, а в другом просто дохрена, и остановиться невозможно?
<artus> да понятия не имею, ищи инструкцию к нему и читай
<artus> himik: ну и норм )
<alexandr> ак я бы рад почитать но там не сказано!!!!!!!!!!!
<black_cat> himik: блин, на работе постоянно такая хрень :)
<[koshka]> здрасте
<black_cat> мяв :)
<artus> [koshka]: мур)
 * [koshka] покрутила black_cat 
<himik> спасибо люди добрые, успокоили
<[koshka]> artus, мяууу :)
<artus> [koshka]: как самочуствие? )
<[koshka]> наманенько уж
<artus> ну и гуд)
<[koshka]> уже*
<[koshka]> блин, надо клаву купить )
<alexandr> [koshka] купи радио клаву
<alexandr> как мышу радио
<[koshka]> и нафиг она мне такая?:)
<[koshka]> на мышку на свою я пока не жалуюсь
<[koshka]> у меня новенькая
<alexandr> [koshka] пушистая?
<[koshka]> не
<alexandr> понятно
<[koshka]> http://www.a4tech.ru/products/mouse/game/xl-750bh/
<alexandr> [koshka] и нафига на мыше 6 кнопок то???????????
<[koshka]> ну так для задротов :D
<[koshka]> ой, для геймеров
<artus> [koshka]: 10ть кнопашек лутше )
<[koshka]> ну я конечно не фанат игр, но мне рисунок нравится :D
<[koshka]> мое детство начиналось в старкрафте :D :D :D
<jlewka> народ, подскажите, а с www.dll-files.com/ реально что нить скачать?)
<jlewka> ни что нить а dll'ку )
<sharikoff> artus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBQvDu59qaI
<black_cat> качал не раз, вопрос нафиг оно надо :)
<[koshka]> да, и я когда то качала
<artus> sharikoff: гг
<jlewka> black_cat, а как, а то мне все пытаются впихнуть какуюто фигню) или ты не мне?)
<black_cat> табе, табе :)
<alexandr> sharikoff скажи что нить прекрасное ;)
<p1727_> всем удачи.
<p1727_> спасибо за помощь+)
<sharikoff> alexandr: могу тока показать
<alexandr> сам такой
<alexandr> sharikoff это не те
<sharikoff> @mode -q alexandr
<artus> sharikoff: +q
<sharikoff> @mode +q alexandr
<artus> во)
<sharikoff> так?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> @mode -q alexandr
<jlewka> я это сделал ))))))))0
<alexandr> мя
<alexandr> это вы что со мной такое то сделали???
<odigem> у кого компиз?
<odigem> гляньте плиз как выглядит команда его запуска
<sharikoff> alexandr: желание со мной поговорить не пропало?
<alexandr> а что это было?
<alexandr> типа кика и бана+что то странное
<artus> alexandr: это чистилище ) все видиш но ничего не можеш )
<alexandr> ага
<alexandr> ты сам шарикофф это придумал?
<alexandr> кто знает прогу которая после сканирования можно редактировать документы?
<Offoffoff> alexandr: gimp
<alexandr> офофф ещё какая то есть,ну как то называется не помню как то на х
<Offoffoff> на x?
<alexandr> дааааааааа
<Offoffoff> плохое начало названия ^____^
<artus> alexandr: у тебя проблемы с залипанием клавиш ?
<alexandr> или по другому как то,не помню точно
<alexandr> xcing это не то?
<sharikoff> xsane
<alexandr> короче как то векторная печать
<TheThing> odigem: вспомнить бы еще, где ее смотреть
<TheThing> хе.
<TheThing> тормоз - тоже механизм.
<alexandr> а редактор векторной графики?
<artus> инскейп
<artus> или он для растра, не помню, вечно путаю эти понятия )
<alexandr> вооооооооо я про это и хотел спросить
<alexandr> векторная графика это фото
<artus> тады гимп
<alexandr> инскейп как по аангл пишется?мне надо и не только фото и документы с печатями обробатывать
<XuMuK> ку
<artus> re
<alexandr> кря
<odigem> гляньте плиз как выглядит команда запуска дисковой утилиты
<odigem> гляньте плиз как выглядит команда запуска дисковой утилиты
<Offoffoff> odigem: чего за дисковая утилиата7
<Offoffoff> odigem: fdisk?
<odigem> Offoffoff: система параметры дисковая утилита
<Offoffoff> odigem: mkfs?
<Offoffoff> odigem: ааааа
<Bitkovski> Offoffoff: hardball-abatsk.dyndns.org
<skai> тээээкс.скажите да или нет
<Offoffoff> Bitkovski: ооооо
<Offoffoff> мужик
<Offoffoff> Bitkovski: делал давно?
<Bitkovski> njrf xnj
<Bitkovski> тока что
<Offoffoff> ну вроде резво всё
<artus> skai: наверно )
<Bitkovski> делал чтобы робило нормально, остальное завтра
<skai> artus: да или нет
<Bitkovski> или
<artus> скорее да чем нет) а ты о чем ?
<skai> artus: окей:)удаляю
<Offoffoff> odigem: palimpsest
<Bitkovski> ГЫЫЫЫЫЫЫ
<Bitkovski> я про ИЛИ
<skai> artus: освобождаю хард от коллекции стартрека:)
<artus> хех)
<skai> 170гб
<skai> не мог решить оставить или удалить:)
<Bitkovski> бля, ребят, вопрос, точнее хз как сказать
<XuMuK> как нить без ля...
<alexandr> это что за мат????????Bitkovski
<skai> @kick Bitkovski
<skai> вот даж опа не постеснялся
<Bitkovski> если не лезу к другим хардам долго, то роби нормально, а если часто обращаюсь, то виснет
<skai> @kban --user Bitkovski 86400 вон из класса, и без родителей не появляйся
<alexandr> skai приветик
<skai> alexandr: ты еще скажи: "чмоке всем в этом чяти"
<skai> alexandr: тя культурно здороваться не учили?
<alexandr> здравствуй
<skai> alexandr: да можно и простое ку:)
<skai> главное - не гламурные приветики и чмоки
<alexandr> да я понял тебя
<XuMuK> гг
<alexandr> XuMuK а сам то как?
<XuMuK> ку
<alexandr> а я вот иногда кря говорю
<dima> мне может кто нибуть помочь
<alexandr> говори
<skai> !q | dima
<ubuntuhelp> dima: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<skai> artus: кстати я смирился:)
<artus> skai: паздравляю  )
<dima> я  создал скрипт для настройки тач скрина  и поместил его в бин теперь если его вэтой папке нет то при обновление ситемы мне пишет ошибку что не находи этот скрипт
<skai> artus: ставил кранч и работал в нем.ставил генту и работал в ней.и все равно из них обоих у меня получилась убунта:)я смирился и решил не мучать себя
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell alexandr about pm
<ubuntuhelp> alexandr, please see my private message
<artus> dima: а причем тут скрипт к обновлению ?
<artus> @deop
<skai> @devoice sharikoff
<skai> artus: я сказал - сиди со шляпой
<artus> skai: хватит страдать фигней  )
<artus> @deop
<Offoffoff> skai: ыыыы.... какая милая история.
<skai> пущай видят, что тут люди на службе.а то я сча пропаду - анархию разведешь
<dima> artus ошибка при обновление произошла после добовления его в бин
<artus> dima: в какой именно?
<artus> ибо бинов много )
<Offoffoff> dima: не туда укладывал
<skai> Offoffoff: а то:)как ни старайся, а убунта на моем ноуте работает без напильника:)это на десктопе моем  все работало без напильника, ибо там ничего особого не было:)
<Offoffoff> dima: самое надежное место - /home/$USER/Scripts
<artus> skai: че, неосилил собрать дрова на вайфаю ?
<skai> artus: почему?собрал.
<artus> ну и
<artus> че тебе в кранче не понравилось?
<skai> artus: просто знаешь посмотрел на то, что получилось...ведь тот же убунтейро с тем же софтом привычным.только добыт через жопу:)
<skai> artus: у мну каробка на убунте работает так же:)
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  тут ???
<skai> artus: те же показатели жрания проца и памяти.а гемора меньше
<dima> я просто в линуксах совсем ноль не давно с винды слез задолбало то что ставишь один драйвер перестает работать пульт управленя ставишь пульт слетает gps вообще задолбало что одно лечишь другое колечишь
<sharikoff> угу
<alexandr> skai скажи мне на линукс вирусы лезут?
<skai> artus: у мну на генте коробкас тем же софтом работала так же
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  покажи smb.conf на тему разрешить создание папок в директории
 * skai кто нибудь успокойте уже моих фанатов.ступить негде
<Offoffoff> alexandr: если ты сам сможешь их скомпилить
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  да ваще кусок покажи на какой нить рес
<sharikoff> @mode +q alexandr
<Offoffoff> dima: ты читай сначала.. А потом делай.
<skai> sharikoff: секурити мой?
<skai> :))
<sharikoff> угу
<Offoffoff> dima: и бекапы делай
<sharikoff> тельник
<sharikoff> =)
<dima> да я не чего не менял просто добавил файлик
<dima> в /bin
<artus> dima: а зачем ?
<sharikoff> Lorgus: http://www.rhd.ru/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-AS-2.1-Manual/custom-guide/configuring-samba.html
<skai> лан.я отвлекус ненадолго
<artus> dima: тебе /usr/local/bin/ или ~/bin недостаточно ?
<Lorgus> sharikoff, спс
<sharikoff> Lorgus: полные интернеты
<dima> хотел что бы настройки тач скрина автоматом подхватывало при загрузке
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  читал это
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  не понял create mask = 0765
<artus> dima: дык в автозагрузку скрипт положи
<sharikoff>  создание файлов в дире
<sharikoff> с такой маской будет
<Lorgus> аааа плин
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  не файлов а поддиректорий
<dima> а где автозагрузка
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  ???
<sharikoff> !!!
<sharikoff>  Lorgus http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/general/3525511
<sharikoff> нужно всего лишь поискать
<Troubadour> кто-нибудь играл в Космических рейнджеров 2: Доминаторы?
<Troubadour> эй, не спать!
<Troubadour> просто понравилась мне там мини игра Цитадели
<Troubadour> хочу такую же написать на питоне
<kolobok> а почему все молчат?
<Lorgus> sharikoff, http://itpaste.ru/390112 в чем ошибка ???
<sharikoff> незнаю
<sharikoff> я логи смотрю всегда
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  покажи smb.conf свой
<Lorgus> с расшареными ресами
<artus> sharikoff: холодными зимними вечерами,Ю уютненько устроившись в кресле перед камином с кружечкой горячего глинтвейна ты перечитываеш стопки логов в поисках загадочного и необяснимого )
<sharikoff> угу..
<sharikoff> вытянув ноги к огню
<sharikoff> и гладя свою черную кошку
<artus> эх, рамантика )
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  зажал ???
<ed> Добрый вечер! Прошу помощи. Я поставил lubuntu (с xubuntu таже история) на Compaq Armada M700. На нём нет вайфая и есть только одна сетевуха, которая не определилась. lspci её показывает, а ни одного eth0 не создалось
<artus> ed: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<ed> artus, no such device
<artus> а моделька какая ?
<ed> artus, 00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 (rev 09)
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  во не знал шо ты такой
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  ниче ниче.... вот приедешь .... гы
<ed> второй день гуглю
<sm1ly> раздва
<swine> sm1ly, ???... ????????
<artus> ed: dmesg | grep -e e100 -e eth что говорит ?
<artus> ed: на paste.pro
<sm1ly> подсобите пожалуйста. не могу со звуком подружиться. ubuntu 10.10. ноут асус n53jq. не играет динамик ноута. и разъем работает криво. если баланс уводишь в лево или право - работает, а если посередине - я даже не опишу. как будто кач-во звука на до ужаса
<sm1ly> затертой пластинке. звуковуха: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<Offoffoff> sm1ly: ищи нужный параметр model= к модулю звуковой карты.... Модуль - snd-hda-intel
<odigem> может здесь ктото знает чем гном монтирует флешки?
<artus> odigem: наутилусом )
<sm1ly> Offoffoff, так он же не совсем не работает
<swine> odigem, artus знает..
<Offoffoff> odigem: hal
<odigem> artus: стоит =(
<odigem> Offoffoff: и етот тоже
<Offoffoff> sm1ly: поэтому я и говорю про параметры к модулю
<ed> artus, http://paste.pro/390278
<artus> odigem:  gnome-volume-manager  во
<Lorgus> единственное, что мне не хватает в бубунте, что бы разные рабочие столы были с разным содержимым.... например Рабочи стол 1 , 2 ,3, 4
<sm1ly> Offoffoff, может лучше ссылочку дашь?\
<odigem> artus: такого пакета к меня нет
<artus> ed: ну у народа лечилось сменой IRQ
<Offoffoff> sm1ly: на что?
<artus> odigem: ну он есть в бубунте это точно )
<Offoffoff> odigem: man udev + hal
<odigem> ну я не в бубунте =(
<Offoffoff> odigem: вот так вот хитро и монтируется.
<odigem> Offoffoff: и юдеа есть
<Offoffoff> odigem: ССЗБ
<ed> artus, а можно вектор как поменять IRQ?
<odigem> собсна флешки монтируюца. но постояно чтото кричит
<artus> odigem: ну дык начнем с того что ты явно ошибся каналом )
<artus> ed: а поиграйся с прерываниями в биосе
<odigem> да там ничерта не знают
<artus> odigem: а здесь все решения под бубунту )
<ed> artus, у компака биос такой что там ничем не поиграешся
<Offoffoff> odigem: Убунту думает о нас.
<Offoffoff> odigem: нормальным людям нет необходимости задумываться, КАК монтируется флешка.
<Offoffoff> odigem: ТАК, как на то была воля Убунту.
<sm1ly> Offoffoff, на то куда б мне эту модель запихать?)
<odigem> Offoffoff: =)
<Offoffoff> sm1ly: Читай. Путь дан тебе. Узри Силу. И поимей Её.
<sm1ly> Offoffoff, ты мне предлагаешь к десктопу из каропки собрать ядро?))))
<sm1ly> вот мне больше делать нечего
<Offoffoff> sm1ly: нет
<Offoffoff> sm1ly: лишь тонкая настройка ALSA
<sm1ly> вообще у меня впервые проблема со звуком(
<sharikoff> тыц тыц
 * sharikoff не использует иксов и у него нкаких проблем
<sharikoff> ни со звуком ни с гномом ни с чем
<sm1ly> Card: HDA Intel                                                                                                            F1:  Help               │
<sm1ly> │ Chip: Realtek ALC269VB
<Offoffoff> sm1ly: в самой системе есть документация. Познай же её.
<Offoffoff> SQUID работает по TCP?
<Offoffoff> Ему больше же ничего не надо?
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> порт открытый
<Offoffoff> 3128
<sharikoff> да
<Offoffoff> ну UDP ему же не надо?
<sharikoff> нет
<Offoffoff> не хочу лишнего дава
<Offoffoff> ть
<sharikoff> ну если ты днс внутрь не написал
<Offoffoff> написал :-)
<GeLic> здрасте
<artus> ed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885847&page=75
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> а зачем?
<sharikoff> выпили
<sharikoff> =))
<sm1ly> мидам
<sharikoff> GeLic: q
<sm1ly> мдам
<sm1ly> т.е. прочитать ману сквида (а точнее подребнейший внутренний конфиг) слабо и не понятно, но звука гуру? лол
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: в Zentyal это по умолчанию
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: поэтому я подумал, что это так надо
<Offoffoff> sm1ly: се ля ви
<sharikoff> необязательно
<Offoffoff> sm1ly: я вообще не гуру
<Offoffoff> sm1ly:  а тупой проповедник Убунту.
<Offoffoff> sm1ly: и горло перегрызу тому, кто против Убунту. Не более.
<Tenshigo> как будто это мелочи...
<sm1ly> дите ты странное
<sm1ly> убунту - десктоп из каропки
<Offoffoff> 7 годиков
<sm1ly> но не более
<sm1ly> как сервак - дыркопомойко
<Offoffoff> может быть
<Offoffoff> но лучше той, о которой мы не говорим
<artus> Offoffoff: грозный то какой ) ты добавил в ман по разбивке винта на убунтологии что не стоит хомяк в ntfs форматировать? )
<Tenshigo> станно что за убунту, а не линукс, значит ты еретик -_-
<Offoffoff> artus: ыыыы..... А кто-то так творит?
<Tenshigo> или там unix
<sm1ly> генту - наше все.
<sm1ly> на серваки урлюлю
<sm1ly> но собирать ее на десктоп - лень
<sm1ly> а звук вот не пашет(
<_Over_> потому что лень
<Tenshigo> скорее не лень, а глупость.
<artus> Offoffoff: ды была тут личность одна ) у которой сплось все прям на глазах) только через 4ре часа диагностики удалось выпытать что ставил он по твоему ману но на ntfs )
<Artem> Здравствуйте, у меня вопрос, почему линукс не ставится параллельно с виндой???
<sharikoff> artus: как гнома выпилить с убунты?
<artus> Artem: ставитцо
<_Over_> только перпендикулярно?
<Offoffoff> Artem: ложь!
<artus> sharikoff: sudo aptitude purge gnom
<sm1ly> Tenshigo, ну почему же. если собирать генту под i7 - будет быстро достаточно.а система прекрасна
<Lorgus> Offoffoff, как в обозревателе подключается вторая панель ?
<_Over_> Достаточно бинхост собрать
<artus> sharikoff: sudo aptitude purge ~i~ngnome вот так будеть вообще красота )
<Offoffoff> F3
<Lorgus> cgc
<Lorgus> спс
<Tenshigo> она и так будет быстрее света. с компиляция системы не делает ее прекрасной
<Tenshigo> да и не вижу смысла в быстроте рабочего стола.
<Tenshigo> пнекоторых программ да. остальное того не тости
<_Over_> как же без быстрого стола вообще жить-то можно?
<Tenshigo> не стоит*
<Offoffoff> Tenshigo: а хвастаться чем?
<Artem> я поделил диск на 2 части по 320 гб установи сначала винду, затем начал пробовать ставить линукс, установка начинается, но не заканчивается, останавливается после копирования файлов, что с этим делать?
<artus> sm1ly: причем здесь гента ?
<Tenshigo> Offoffoff: ну разве что своей глупостью...
<sharikoff> artus: оо волшебная команда
<Tenshigo> не все и вся нужно оптимизировать.
<artus> sharikoff: ну дык )
<sharikoff> а чо там опции значат?
<Offoffoff> Artem: А куда ты ставишь Linux?
<artus> sharikoff: а оно ищет все что к гному относитцо и сносит его )
<Artem> на пк
<sharikoff> а поподробнее
<sharikoff> i 'nj xnj&
<Artem> поделил на с и на д, ставлю на д
<sharikoff> i это что?
<artus> sharikoff:  aptitude search ~i~ngnome введи
 * sharikoff приводит убунту в божеский вид
<artus> i это то что стоит
<sharikoff> а n
<MrZhigach> помогите настроить myth + dlna + tvPhilips
<sharikoff> name?
<artus> угу, типа того
<Offoffoff> Artem: на какой диск? есть ли у тебя интернет? Какая версия дистрибутива?
<sharikoff> artus:  завтра  vyatta буду ставить
<sharikoff> и мучать ее до посинения
<sharikoff> или солярку
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> sharikoff: ну ваяту я б пощупал
<sharikoff> ну я те прокину если надо
<sharikoff> на ssh
<artus> угу
<sharikoff> на тестовый стенд
<Artem> Offoffoff: на жесткий диск раздел д, на с винда, интернет есть, на винде, версия 10,10
<Offoffoff> Artem: интернет должен быть сразу из кабеля... без ОС
<Offoffoff> Artem: есть?
<Offoffoff> Artem: или надо отключить галку "Качать обновления"
<Artem> из кабеля есть, но только lan
<Artem> я убирал галочку
<Offoffoff> Artem: потом ...диски надо самому форматировать
<Offoffoff> Artem: чтобы сюрпризов не было
<Offoffoff> Artem: контрольную сумму диска проверял?
<Artem> все равно, я уже раз 8 пробовал ставить, 1 раз встала, но это если без винды
<Artem> ну это в меню диска из биоса?
<Offoffoff> Artem: нет.
<Offoffoff> Artem: во время установки Ubuntu
<GeLic> Artem:  всё ясно это  хроническая аллергия на винду
<Offoffoff> Artem: не парь моск и не ставь ту, о которой мы не говорим. Ставь только Ubuntu
<Artem> Offoffoff: я не могу там инет настроить!
<Artem> на сайте провайдера не написаны настройки
<Offoffoff> Artem: видимо твой комп предназначен только для Ubuntu
<Offoffoff> Artem: трепи моск провайдеру
<Offoffoff> Artem: чтобы научили
<Offoffoff> Artem: они обязаны выложить настройки для Ubuntu. Иначе в суд пойдут.
<kolobok> Господа простите за небольшой офтопик. Скажите пожалуйста сколько в долларах будет 18 гривень украинских? СПАСИБО
<Offoffoff> Artem: так им и скажи.
<artus> 1.9
<artus> dthytt 2.1
<artus> *вернее
<Artem> мне понравился Ubuntu но я сам пытался настраивать, и не получилось, а провайдер до 6 работает(((
<sharikoff> kolobok: http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=18+%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%BD+%D0%B2+%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BB%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%85
<kolobok> СПАСИБО ГОСПОДА
<Offoffoff> Artem: ну узнай как настраивается - и затем настрой.
<Offoffoff> Artem: в общем <censored> не нужна. Ubuntu ставь и всё.
<Artem> я тоже так думаю...
<MrZhigach> помогите настроить myth + dlna + TV philips
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  просил, получай... http://tcp.ru/index.php
<MrZhigach> ??
<Offoffoff> ээм?
<Offoffoff> Логос: чего просил
<Offoffoff> Логос: я уже забыл
<Offoffoff> Логос: ну зашёл
<Offoffoff> Логос: и?
<Offoffoff> ыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыы
<Lorgus> =0)))
<Offoffoff> "Не TCP моё IP!"
<Offoffoff> круто.
<Offoffoff> А чего это будет
<Offoffoff> Логос: а у вас там порнушка.
<Offoffoff> Логос: вам надо какого маскота.
<Offoffoff> Логос: возьмите что-то типо тасманийского дьявола
<Offoffoff> Логос: что-нибудь исчезающее.
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  да ... льют порнушку...  тока она трется легко
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  хм... он же страшный тасманский дьявол то
<Offoffoff> Логос: ну что-нибудь приличнее
<Offoffoff> Логос: какую-нибудь исчезающую букашку
<Offoffoff> Логос: и в WWF заявите
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  хех... божью коровку ?
<Offoffoff> Логос: будет бесплатная реклама
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  WWF эт что ?
<Offoffoff> Плюс на linux.org.ru можно заявить
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  лан.. включаю интструменты админа... глянем чо получится
<Offoffoff> Что проект такой-то поддерживает такое-то животное
<Offoffoff> Защищай природу, мать твою.
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  аааа... спонсор проекта... =0))
<Lorgus> дельфин
<Offoffoff> Логос: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCsQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wwf.ru%2F&ei=wVwnTf6SMsqdOsiPqcwC&usg=AFQjCNHP6faFa_HuklznT-db2K6H9INtpQ&sig2=5hc1LWeGomVTefEGTALBMA
<Offoffoff> блин...
<Offoffoff> что за уродские ссылки стали
<Offoffoff> у гугла
<Lorgus> дельфин не исчезающий... хм... кого бы влепить
<Offoffoff> Вон "Поможем белым мишкам вместе!"
<Offoffoff> там акция идёт на www.wwf.ru
<skrishi> всем привет
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  не знаю как мишкам... а вот собак у нас в деревне а особенно их хозяев перестрелял бы... у всех алабаи да кавказцы... и эти гады (хозяева) ворота иногда забывают закрыть
<Offoffoff> skrishi: и тебе не болеть
<Offoffoff> Логос: повешай такую фотку: http://avatar.wwf.ru
<Offoffoff> Логос: и тебя будут обходить стороной
<sm1ly> товарищи, подсобите, при сборке дров альсы ругается так: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/316699/
<MrZhigach> помогите настроить myth + dlna + TV philips
<Lorgus> долго грузится
<swine> sm1ly, зачем тебе самосборная альса?
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: как на мускул дев пакет называется?
<sharikoff> с хедерами
<sharikoff> ибо не компилиццо...
<Offoffoff> ээмм.. mysql-dev?
<sharikoff> нету говорит такого
<Lorgus> гы гы... кто выложил ? http://tcp.ru/v.php?id=5b96e23608824d3767de448fdef4db76.jpg
<MrZhigach> помогите настроить myth + dlna + TV philips
<MrZhigach> помогите настроить myth + dlna + TV philips
<Lorgus> MrZhigach, а по лбу ?
<Lorgus> MrZhigach, что за TV Philips ?
<sm1ly> swine, не хочет работать внешняя колонка, только наушники. и то как-то очень криво. alsaconf тоже нет.
<artus> @kick MrZhigach прекращаем флудить
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: libmysqlclient16-dev
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: спасип
<Lorgus> MrZhigach, у меня в тв карточке чип филипса... ниче ..пашет... вернее пахало
<Michael_> q
<swine> Michael_, q
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: или тебе сервер?
<Michael_> swine, как погода?
<sharikoff> сервер поставил
<Lorgus> artus, чпок... я и спросит то у него не успел
<swine> sm1ly, хидеры ядерные не те?/нету?
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: libmysqld-dev - вот для сервера
<swine> Michael_, -18
<sm1ly> swine, да вроде бы все стянул
<swine> sm1ly, что-то мне подсказывает, что убунта не для конпиляния сделана.
<sm1ly> swine, да мне кагбе тоже, но это единственное что я нагуглил
<Michael_> swine, Гусары, молчать. :)
<Offoffoff> sm1ly: build-essential поставь, если собрался компилить
<sm1ly> стоят
<Offoffoff> sm1ly: но на самом деле - ничего компилить не надо.
<Offoffoff> sm1ly: игрался с alsamixer?
<Offoffoff> sm1ly: или укажи правильный model= к модулю звуковухи
<sm1ly> Offoffoff, конечно да. он канал видит криво. и кстати. нет такого model
<damex> вопрос = начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлен <название дистрибутива>, <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. Что я делаю не
<damex> так?" [Bustеr]
<sm1ly> alc269vb
<Offoffoff> sm1ly: есть.
<sm1ly> ytn
<Offoffoff> sm1ly: параметр к модулю
<damex> MrZhigach:
<Offoffoff> sm1ly: modinfo snd-hda-intel
<Offoffoff> sm1ly: parm:           model:Use the given board model. (array of charp)
<sm1ly> да, точно таке
<sharikoff> кто придумал апт тому надо памятник поставить
<sharikoff> при жизни
<artus> sharikoff: гг ) че, понравилось? распробовал?
<sharikoff> шо то типа ports
<sharikoff> песня
<artus> ато)
<_Over_> emerge попробуйте
<sharikoff> там слишком думать надо =)) use флаги и тд и тп..
<sharikoff> я ленивый
<sharikoff> =)
<_Over_> Лень - путь к деградации
<sharikoff> путь к прогрессу
<sharikoff> ибо пишутся всяки скриптеги
<sharikoff> чтоб руками не делать
<_Over_> Если лениться то дело не делается. А значит и развития нету.
<sharikoff> дело делается
<sharikoff> иначе увольняют
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> но оно может само делаться а может и требовать контроля
<_Over_> Ну вот при таком подходе "лишь бы работало" и результат соотвествующий, и самоуважения нету.
<sharikoff> оно работает как надо ибо требования то никуда не делись
<sharikoff> _Over_: ты как юзера в систему добавляешь?
<_Over_> пинком
<swine> useradd наверное
<sharikoff> путем прописывания в /etc/shadow /etc/group /etc/passwd?
<sharikoff> вот
<sharikoff> и я о том же
<sharikoff> кому то было лень
<sharikoff> иначе б щас так и писали туда
<sharikoff> так еще б и хеш руками делали на пасс
<sharikoff> =)
<swine> в кедах гуйно можно
<_Over_> kuser
<sharikoff> гуйно -это не к нам
<sharikoff> pw еще скажи
<sharikoff> =)
 * sharikoff между тем собирает dc хаб
<swine> из чего собираешь?
<sharikoff> swine: из исходников
<artus> из лего )
<sharikoff> будет прову ультиатум
<sharikoff> или моя машинка в стойке на площадке
<sharikoff> + халявный инет
<sharikoff> и все рады новому хабу в сетке
<p1727> privet
<sharikoff> или всемогущий досс на вебморду к почте
<sharikoff> p1727: транслит = бан
<p1727> shaz naidu kak perekluchat'. alt+shift ne rabotaet(
<p1727> заработало+)
<p1727> Шарикофф, в общем установил кучу апдейтов
<sharikoff> щасте?
<p1727> но вот как узнать есть ли среди них драйвер. брр модули для ядра
<sharikoff> ну как.. заработал вайфай али нет
<p1727> ну как щасте. может и оно, но надо знать что было до этого
<p1727> нет(
<sharikoff> iwconfig
<skrishi> может его просто включить нужно? ))) я когда до 10.10 обновился, с ужасом понял, что у меня кнопочка включения вайфай заработала )))))
<p1727> так вот кнопочку нажимаю - а лапа на ноуте не загорается+0
<p1727> iwconfig -a= no such device
<skrishi> ну тогда это к фарикову.. я только простые решения знаю )
<p1727> Шарикофф
<p1727> как там ресурс назывался?
<p1727> пасте.про?
<nikonorr> привет всем , с праздником! Обратился друг после того как вылез у него порнобаннер в семерке венде. Попросил удалить. Я с live cd убунты решил загрузиться. А вот и не получилось! Сверху панель без значков появилась и все! интернет подключается через раз. и Ð
<artus> nikonorr: http://itmages.ru/image/view/101763/2ba6fa77
<artus> эть чего ?
<p1727> http://paste.pro/391093 во
<nikonorr> now I see my problem  =)
<p1727> а я никорра нормально читаю. пиджин.утф-8
<artus> nikonorr: ты сообщения то реж поменьше )
<nikonorr> меня видят ))
<nikonorr> да я сформулировать не мог короче
<|rapidsp|> че за... яндекс при открытии начинае мегабайты качать и все вешает...
<nikonorr> ну и что делать то? Убунта ставится а после перезагрузки бегунок не двигается.
<odigem> че за?
<odigem> Conky: Unable to load image
<skrishi> nikonorr: а ты архитиктуру соблюдаешь?
<vova> а у когонибудь с нвидиа драйверами после граба появляется сплешь?
<vova> как до установки драйверов
<nikonorr> skrishi: rjytxyj
<nikonorr> конечно
<vova> а не просто точки моргающие разными цветами
<nikonorr> так и винда с установочного диска тоже не идет! Винту крышка чтоли ?
<skrishi> nikonorr: ну тогда я не знать.. поп робуй другу версию лайфа.. 10.04, например
<vova> а после установки дров что нить делал?
<skrishi> ну так проверь тогда винт.. раз сомневаешься
<vova> у мня нетбук на ионе
<nikonorr> до порно баннера он работал отлично. Может баннер его убить так вот наповал?
<vova> ставил через параметры-дополнительные драйвера
<Lorgus> а трон или гаррик потный в хорошем качестве не появились где нить ?
<vova> чо у всех ати?
<skrishi> nikonorr: незнаю.. врятли.. он помоему как макрос ставиться ... или что-то в этом роде.. скорее либо винт просто от времени сдох, либо у когото руки о двух локтях
<nikonorr> просто наивные люди пользуются виндой , а потом убунту просят лечиться. А я че, я ниче
<sharikoff> artus: у тя дц клиент есть?
<artus> sharikoff: неа, а что, надо?
<skrishi> nikonorr: ты как лечить собрался?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> угу
<asker> ребят, подскажите плз откуда можно что-нить скачать на скорости 3-4 мега в секунду?Г связь проверить
<skrishi> :D
<artus> asker: спидтест
<nikonorr> да была задача загрузиться хоть какнибудь , никуда зайти невозможно из за банера
<vova> speedtest.net
<vova> сдесь мерят скорость
<nikonorr> коды не подходят. Винда не грузится, и убунта ставится только коряво
<artus> sharikoff: че там щас кошерного из дц клиентов есть?
<nikonorr> одна панель сверху , и на ней значок сети и все
<vova> коды для разблокировки вин-лока?
<nikonorr> не идут на этот номер коды
<nikonorr> новый какойто
<sharikoff> artus: linuxdcc
<vova> дай номер
<sharikoff> как то так
<vova> на который нужно смс слать
<vova> и текст
<vova> вообще эту дрянь нужно искать в папке документ анд ситингс
<nikonorr> текста не было, там надо перевести деньги на номер и все))
<vova> номер
<vova> скажи
<nikonorr> минутку, ищу. винт то уже вынут
<vova> там должен быть билайновский номер
<nikonorr> билайновский да, 8964 начинается
<vova> кстати, у дрвеба есть специальные бут образы для загрузки с лекарством
<vova> напиши номер
<nikonorr> да как бы вирус то уже не важен. Главное почему когда диск форматнут уже, не получается на него ничего загрузить
<vova> или под линуксом авастом прогнать папку докумен анд ситингс
<nikonorr> когда вин7 ставишь пишет что дисковод не может работать так как заpfyznjsb
<vova> в партричион маджиг смотрел файловую систему?
<nikonorr> занято юсб
<xtreitd> Всем привет!
<skrishi> привет
<vova> как дисковод и винт связаны у тебя?
<nikonorr> систему я отформатировал через убунтовский диск. ext4 и на нее поставил убунту. Только она не работает все равно
<vova> у тебя была эта хрень
<vova> ставится?
<vova> процесс установки завершается?
<nikonorr> завершается
<vova> а тру образ загружается
<vova> типа лайв который
<nikonorr> а после перезагрузки под словом убунту не двигаются точки
<xtreitd> А ты видекарту не ставил еще?!
<nikonorr> а консоль работает
<xtreitd> Я имею ввиду дрова?
<sharikoff> artus:
<vova> а в консоли иксы не пробывал запускать?
<vova> из консоли
<artus> sharikoff: чей то поставил
<nikonorr> пробовал
<vova> и
<sharikoff> artus: ну заходи
<nikonorr> запускается и рабочий стол без всяких панелей
<vova> короче попробуй открыть в патричион маджиг
<artus> sharikoff: куды хаходить то ? )
<nikonorr> просто пустая картинка убунтовская цветная
<vova> ВСЕ удалить
<sharikoff> dchub://home.sharikoff.me:4111
<vova> очисти загрузочный сектор
<vova> и попробуй поставить ось
<xtreitd> Народ а кто может посоветовать какой почтовик лучше всего ставить? Или стандартный Evolution тоже хорош?!
<skrishi> sharikoff: а там есть что интересное? ))
<vova> если будешь ставить убунту, поставь чтобы она сама винт пилила
<sharikoff> xtreitd: постфикс
<sharikoff> skrishi: там я
<sharikoff> тока поставил
<vova> thunderbird я поставил заместо еволюшина
<artus>  Ошибка: В соединении отказано...
<skrishi> хм.. блин, у меня dc щас попробую
<xtreitd> то есть опять же дело вкуса?!
<nikonorr> попробую , спасибо . Странно все это. Видно что-то неправильно все равно.
<vova> так в том то и дело
<vova> может пока винты доставал что то задел?
<vova> или настройки биоса сбились?
<sharikoff> artus: ну фик ее знает..
<sharikoff> artus: по телнету отдает снаружи
<artus> sharikoff: повырубай все ограничения
<nikonorr> Когда у него вылез банер, я хотел просто переставить винду. Но при установке вышла ошибка , что дисковод не может работать так как занят
<sharikoff> artus: нету
<nikonorr> потом уже убунту, тоже не получилось.
<xtreitd> А еще вопрос! Можно в Pidgin увеличить нижнее окошечко, там где свое сообщение пишешь?!
<vova> это после биоса вылазило?
<skrishi> провевь на юсби вирусы..
<artus> skrishi: все гуд
<skrishi> не, артус, я не тебе ))
<nikonorr> Да, после того как с дисковода загружается винда сразу же пишется ошибка 0x00000ce9   чтото типа того
<skrishi> nikonorr: проверь на usb-вирусы.. мож зверь сидит
<vova> всм юзб вирусы?
<vova> как это вы представляете?
<vova> который с биосом интегрируется?
<vova> и не дает винде работать
<sharikoff> artus: угу вижу
<vova> *загружается
<nikonorr> так даже после уничтожения жесткого через установку убунты тоже ничего не работает
<nikonorr> вот непонятно, где же тогда вирус
<vova> да какой блин вирус))
<vova> винты сата или ата?
<nikonorr> вот и я о том, что не вирус Это видать жесткий чегото
<nikonorr> сата
<vova> ата дисков нет в системе?
<nikonorr> ооооо, погоди. ата !!!!
<nikonorr> он один и как раз ата
<vova> там с перемычками
<nikonorr> да
<vova> мастер
<deimosmaker> зига всем
<vova> ставь
<vova> и если есть сд
<vova> его славе
<xtreitd> Можно в Pidgin увеличить нижнее окошечко, там где свое сообщение пишешь?!
<artus> sharikoff: вобщем от тебя нислова не видно
<sharikoff> а я пишу
<skrishi> я себе вирусы не представлял если честно с 98 года аж.. как закончил мед коледж.. а вот чернобль помню хорошо
<p1727> к стати о пиджине -как убрать чтоб контакт лист отображался по группам
<p1727> ?
<odigem> p1727: да
<p1727> что да?)
<xtreitd> А мои сообщения вообще видно?
<nikonorr> vova: сорри не понял последнее предложение
<artus> sharikoff: http://itmages.ru/image/view/101801/28d216e5
<vova> ну там короче джамперы
<sharikoff> artus: вижу
<vova> если кто то про нихъ еще помнит))
<sharikoff> а кодировка какая у тя?
<sharikoff> в чате
<vova> винт нужно в режим мастер
<artus> utf8
<artus> sharikoff: скричеса то я вижу )
<sharikoff> ясно
<odigem> Conky: Unable to load image м?
<vova> а если на шлейфе еще какое то устройство, то его в режим slave нужно ставить джамперы
<skrishi> p1727, в настройках смотри.. там вроде всё по русски
<vova> на втором устройстве
<nikonorr> аааа, понял я , блин как это давно все было
<skrishi> было такое, p1727
<p1727> излазил настройки. не нашёл(
<vova> :D
<p1727> продолжу поиски.
<sharikoff> artus:  сз1251 =)
<nikonorr> спасибо, за ретро
<sharikoff> cp1251
<vova> та незачто
<artus> нафиг тебе 1251? )
<vova> вообще было проще сначала код найти
<vova> а не всю систему удалять
<sharikoff> а у меня тока так
<vova> на сайте дрвеба есть спец раздел
<vova> посвященный винлокерам
<nikonorr> диск почти пустой, там беречь нечего. Проще было все удалить
<skrishi> p1727, ща покопаю
<vova> если там нет ключа, то идем на форум и через поиск ищем в теме номер
<sharikoff> artus: http://itmages.ru/image/view/101803/4798483b
<nikonorr> а вобще я не знаю как люди их ловят, я специально пытался ловить, не получилось, столько гавна излазил, один раз поймал и то после диспетчера задач он пропал
<vova> и когда ось будешь ставить, проверь чтобы все разгоны выключены и комп работал на своих штатных частотах
<vova> умудряются)))
<vova> причем в самых не ожиданых местах
<p17271> Скриши, это вот случаем не в настройках-проводник-настройки гнома?
<vova> хотя я сам не разу еще не ловил))
<nikonorr> спасибо еще раз, вот как раз про это я и забыл, время меняется быстро очень
<nikonorr> посмотрим
<skrishi> p17271, не помню.. щас посмотрел, не вижу так сразу ((((
<xtreitd> Pidgin увеличить нижнее окошко, там где свое сообщение пишешь можно?!
<skrishi> p17271, я вообще группами не пользуюсь, так что у меня они по алфовиту все..
<p17271> пичалька(
<p17271> слушай, а может ты знаешь как модули компилить под ядро?
<p17271> или как-то так этот процесс называется  :D
<nikonorr> не ну как же круто на линухе сидеть, можно зайти , поплакать , почитать . Ну ващеее
<nikonorr> :-D
<xtreitd> :'(
<artus> sharikoff: расшаривай шару , ато она не работаеть )
<nikonorr> а почему нам тут порнобаннеры не ставят???? дискриминация
<artus> @voice nikonorr
<artus> nikonorr: я вот чето нити твоего флуда уловить не могу
<nikonorr> не легко, согласен
<skrishi> nikonorr, слава богу они ещё не додумались лини заражать
<nikonorr> да тут порно без порно хватает видимо
<xtreitd> Так и не получил ответа на свой вопрос!
<nikonorr> ладно, не флудю больше ))) пошел я
<swine> xtreitd, почему вы не отвечаете на мой ответ! )
<xtreitd> потому что его не было )
<skrishi> xtreitd, у меня оно не увеличивалось.. на сайте пиджина есть очень подробные инструкции, практически по всему что можно )
<skrishi> http://www.pidgin.im/
<artus> sharikoff: так, порты у меня автоматом пробрасываютцо на роутере, так что в этом плане все пучком, а вот шары не показываеть , ану чини )
<xtreitd> а по русски как то все это есть?
<sharikoff> artus:  xby.
<sharikoff> чиню
<xtreitd> ггыыы.....нашел )))     Нет, Вы не можете вручную изменить размеры области ввода текста. Высота области ввода текста изменяется автоматически до половины высоты окна, потом появляется полоса прокрутки. Вы также не можете отключить автоматическое изменÐ
<skrishi> xtreitd, у тебя какой броузер?
<xtreitd> firefox
<xtreitd> skrishi: firefox
<skrishi> есть панегь гугл.. она переводит с кучи языков.. немного коряво, но понятно
<skrishi> панель*
<xtreitd> Ясно! Спасиб!
<artus> а есть бот en2ru@bot.talk.google.com ) и проще и быстрее )
<xtreitd> хех надо же настройках БЕседа в Pidgin есть такая графа как минимальная высота ввода! И все увеличивается ))
<xtreitd> *CRAZY*
<p1727> Господа. пара оргвопросов - вот тут есть 4 экрана. ну ладно. это хорошо - как между ними быстро переключаться? потыкал ctrl+alt+f1(2,3,4,5) в какой-то прекрасный момент на весь экран открылся терминал с запросом логина и пароля. каким-то подобным образом удалось выйт
<AbiGeuS> O_o
<p1727> сам в шоке
<GeLic> p1727: ты самто понял что написал?
<p1727> сам -да
<p1727> а вы как?
<GeLic> p1727:  а мы что то нет
<AbiGeuS> эт хитрозамаскиолванный мат))
<p1727> ок. переведу: как переключаться между рабочими столами с помощью сочетания клавиш?
<xtreitd> ctrl+alt+Стрелка проще будет?!
<xtreitd> ctrl+alt+Стрелка
<p1727> спасибо+)
<GeLic> p1727:  комзип настраивай
<xtreitd> пожалуйста )))
<p1727> и второй вопрос - допустим на 1 столе рабочем открыто какое-то приложение(тот же пиджин) я работаю на 2 столе. как мне без переключения между столами открыть приложение с 1 стола?
<GeLic> Compiz Fusion
<p1727> компиз фьюжн в центре приложений найти можно?
<xtreitd> просто так же кликни по пиджину в верхнем баре ив се!
<GeLic> а ты тыкни по приложению
<artus> p1727: ну как бе разрешить приложению быть на всех столах )
<xtreitd> угу
<p1727> если да то в каком разделе?
<xtreitd> просто в поиске вбей
<GeLic>  p1727:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid_ru читай там много всего интересного
<p1727> ок. спасибо
<xtreitd> всем пока!
<p1727> до встречи
<odigem> у кого коньки?
<odigem> че м можна слушать и записывать онлайн радио?
<NeKit> odigem: mplayer
<skai> таааак.если нет возможности запустить гдмсетап - где в каком конфиге автологин настроить?
<odigem> NeKit: а гуевое?
<NeKit> odigem: VLC
<odigem> ну ты вобще, зачем мне видеоплеер, поменьше чет
<odigem> я бы аудасиусом записывал ес либы он мог
<NeKit> odigem: использовать в нём Disk Writer
<odigem> а слушать тогда как?
<NeKit> ну первое, что приходит в голову - запустить второй
<garry-78> Всем здрасть
<garry-78> с дуру удалил в нетворк менеджере сетевое соединение, после ребута оно появилось но не доступно для редактирования, куда копать?
<admini> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<go8765_> срочно нужна помощь. поскажите пару программ для восстановления разделов и данных в них ?
<admini> testdisk и photorec
<admini> google.com
<go8765_> ладно, вроде что-то нашёл - пойду пробовать .
<TheThing> а сколько портов для IRC DCC передачи файлов надо? открыл на шлюзе и насроил проброс одного порта, прописал его в xchat как начальный и конечный, один файл прилетел, на второй ругается - "Failed to bind to any address or port"
<DarkMist> здрасти
<DarkMist> проверка связи!??
<DarkMist> ау??
<DarkMist> как кодировка??
<artus> DarkMist: че аукаеш, заблудилсо чтоль?
<DarkMist> z ghjdthzk tcnm rnj ;bdjq&
<DarkMist> упс
<DarkMist> проверяю качество связи
<DarkMist> вы молчите вот я и занервничал
<artus> мы наблюдаем )
 * artus пристально всматриваетцо в DarkMist
<admini> ))))))
<skrishi> )))
<DarkMist> подскажите где /bin/sh or bash  хранит последние команды??
<DarkMist> все перерыл в том числе и гугл((
<skrishi> у меня вопрос.. а можно иметь 2 лаколизации в одной системе?
<artus> а зачем лизать лак ?
<skrishi> это кому было? ))
<DarkMist> ))
<skrishi> походу никаму )
<barabashka> float maxim(int n, float uvih[]) {
<barabashka>     int max = uvih[0];
<barabashka>     for (int i = 0; i < n; i++)
<barabashka>         if (uvih[i] >= max) max = uvih[i];
<barabashka>     return max;
<barabashka> такое работать будет?
<skrishi> гуру видимо спят
<skrishi> а то бы получил бан )
<barabashka> сори вы мне ?
<skrishi> угу
<barabashka> я же без матов
<DarkMist> по логам подскажите а((
<DarkMist> пожалуста!!
<artus> .bash_history
<barabashka> за кусок кода банят?
<skrishi> угу.. флуд.. нужно на посткипт и ссылкой
<skrishi> не помню команду боту.. он умный а я нет.. он всё помнит, а я всё забываю (
<barabashka> посткипт что это?
<artus> barabashka: наверно кое то ругательство)
<fffars> привет всем. как в conkyrc вычленять кусок из строчки вывода команды?
<artus> fffars: sed awk
<go8765_> barabashka: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ и вообоще почитай правила :)
<fffars> спс
<go8765_> barabashka: http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<skrishi> о да.. оно.. я же сказал что забываю )
<barabashka> go8765_: я думал это для большого кода
<skrishi> от пяти строк подряд считается флуд.. вот
<skrishi> :P
<go8765_> barabashka: это правда - если б ты большой код вставил - бан уже бы пришол :)
<alexmlw> где можно прочитать как работать в BusyBox
<skrishi> причем именно так - жестко, через о =)))
<go8765_> а у тебя как раз 6 строк :)
<barabashka> go8765_: а если бы был только текст а не код ?
<go8765_> barabashka: а у тебя как раз 6 строк :)
<skrishi> alexmlw, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/BusyBox не?
<go8765_> barabashka: я тебе же говорю прочитай праила - там страничка a4 крупным шрифтом  (а то ты так до утра можешь задавать вопросы)
<go8765_> barabashka: 1.8. На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<alexmlw> skrishi: там был и на их сайта тоже
<barabashka> go8765_: учту , дык такой код будет работать ? я сам в программировании не понимаю , но тут по-моему нет ничего что проверяло бы максимум
<go8765_> barabashka: я тоже в програмировании не понимаю :(
<alexmlw> хотелось бы инструкции
<skrishi> alexmlw: http://www.busybox.net/FAQ.html не? мало?
<barabashka> а есть ирка по С но для русских , а то  весь фринод англоязычный удивляюсь почему тот убунту-ру держится =)
<alexmlw> skrishi: блин незаметил спс)))
<skrishi> нз
<Tenshigo> эх... что за глупости... С за 21 день не изучить. для понимани всех тонкостей С и С++ требуются годы.
<Tenshigo> питон вам в руки и балуйтесь сколько влезет.
<odigem> кто знает де в убунте лежит weather.ttf ?
<barabashka> Tenshigo: мне курсовик сдать нужно , язык не изучали а лабы по нему делаем , + курсовик ..... да это глупо , ну приходится что то думать , а по курсовику даже методички нет и не будет
<odigem> .otf
<Tenshigo> хорошая программа образования, сразу в огонь...
<Tenshigo> даже завидую...
<barabashka> Tenshigo: были бы мы хоть програмистами , дык нет ..эх
<Tenshigo> для быстрого введения в курс могу посоветовать "Как программировать на С++" Х. М. Дейтел, П. Дж. Дейтел. другого не читай... первоистоки сложны для понимания.
<Tenshigo> из множества других книг эта лучшая
<Tenshigo> только сквозь пальцы не читай, пожалеешь.
<barabashka> учту, только боюсь не успею я к сдачи ее прочитать и понять ...
<Tenshigo> она проста.
<Tenshigo> читаеться легко. но главное не в этом.
<Tenshigo> хорошие задачи в конце кажжой главы. выполнять все не нужно... парочку.
<skrishi> artistictextshape ктонибудь знает что это?
<Tenshigo> так как некоторые задачи требуеют пару недель времени.
<barabashka> Tenshigo: спасиб
<skrishi> угу.. нашел
<Tenshigo> да не за что. рад помочь тем кому это действительно необходимо, а не ради баловста.
<skrishi> блин.. спать значит наверное пора.. раз сначала спрашиваю а потом уже думаю (
<DrDe> Всем привет! подскажите, как настроить teamspaek 3 на убунту 10.10? кто -нибудь уже настраивал?
<skrishi> я не
<skrishi> всем спокойной ночи
<Sergey_IT> barabashka: а о чем курсовик?
<johnart> Доброй ночи! Не подскажете русскоговорящий канал с сисадминами? :)
<artus> #linuxtalks
<johnart> artus, спасибо
<barabashka> Sergey_IT:  Название "Расчет на ЭВМ характеристик выходных сигналов электрических цепей" на языке С
<Sergey_IT> barabashka: на чистом С? Без ++?
<barabashka> без
<Sergey_IT> barabashka: а как результаты представлять? Графически?
<barabashka> толком условий нет , просто табличкой
<Sergey_IT> barabashka: тогда С++-ом не заморачивайся
<barabashka> Sergey_IT: а разница что С что С++ толком то в програмировании не понимаю ничего (не изучал языков, а делать приходится работу)
<Sergey_IT> barabashka: никакого языка не изучал? А что за ВУЗ?
<barabashka> Бонч
<Tenshigo> Sergey_IT а толку? С++ это С с классами и все. даже не самостоятельный язык.
<Sergey_IT> barabashka: и у них с их распальцовкой в программирование не преподают языков? (
<barabashka> паскаль в колледже , и то только самое начало , даже программ толком не успели написать
<Tenshigo> кто знает С++ знает и простой С
<GeLic> даже ночью не отдыхаете))
<artus> флудеры они такие )
<Sergey_IT> Tenshigo, не совсем
<Tenshigo> да ну...
<Sergey_IT> Tenshigo, ну да ))
<barabashka> Sergey_IT:  я после колледжа , и нас по сокращенке гонят 1 курс , а многие вообще не с технических вузов , они вообще первый раз слышат о программировании
<GeLic> barabashka: а курсачь наверно к 10 января сдать надо?))
<barabashka> GeLic: верно , дык и сижу я с ним уже не одну неделю
<Tenshigo> Sergey_IT: вместо "да ну" и "ну да" давай ка факты.
<Sergey_IT> barabashka: а какой колледж?
<GeLic> barabashka: ну в общем как всегда)
<barabashka> телекоммуникаций от того же бонча
<Sergey_IT> barabashka: я о бонче был более высокого мнения (
<barabashka> да блин еслиб нам хотя бы синтаксис и основы рассказали , я бы что нибудь да придумал бы
<barabashka> разобрал одну работу вроде все просто , а свой вариан не могу
<barabashka> Sergey_IT: я тоеж был более высокого мнения (
<GeLic> barabashka: заочник?
<barabashka> очка
<Tenshigo> barabashka: книжку нашел? синтаксис за пару минут поймешь, а вот стандартную библиотеку...
<barabashka> нашел
<Tenshigo> в общем сложно С не в синтаксисе...
<GeLic>  GeLic: а что же ты по старой традиции не заказал курсачь до нового года?
<Tenshigo> сложность*
<Tenshigo> много подводных камней, но в основном это касается С++
<Sergey_IT> Tenshigo, С - легко, но после асма (
<barabashka> GeLic: не думал как то что вот так вот сложится все , в колледже было все просто и легко
<Tenshigo> а С довольно элегантный язык, С++ урод
<Tenshigo> Sergey_IT на чем только не кодил. включая модулу и оберон
<Sergey_IT> Tenshigo, так он элегантен так как ноги от асма растут
<Tenshigo> так что С простой язык даже с начала.
<romankrv> привет всем.
<Tenshigo> да и начинал я с С
<Sergey_IT> Tenshigo, а я с алгола )
<Tenshigo> Sergey_IT какой к черту асм
<Tenshigo> где ноги у С от асма?
<Sergey_IT> Tenshigo, обычный асм потом А, В и С
<odigem> куку
<odigem> как сделать пинг без выводв?
<Sergey_IT> Tenshigo, исторически так
<romankrv> вопрос по chroot когда я выполняю эту команду то я буду иметь печочницу только в том каталоге который указал. то есть при выходе из терминала sh печочница разрушится?
<Tenshigo> Sergey_IT ну я по другому понял твое высказывание -_-
<romankrv> реальная система не затронится
<Tenshigo> эх... С такой гибкий что асм требуеться очень редко, в основном для оптимизации некоторых алгоритмов. мне вот Object-C понравился -_-
<Tenshigo> вот только чет не видно его на линуксе...
<Tenshigo> как бы есть, но реальных програм так и не видел...
<DrDe> народ, кто настраивал teamspeak 3 на убунту?
<himik> odigem: перенаправь на /dev/null
<artus> DrDe: второй когдато ставил, 3й не пробовал, вернее проде пробовал но были кие то нюансы
<odigem> делал
<odigem> ping -c 1 ya.ru >> /dev/null && echo "интернет есть" ||  echo "интернета нет"
<odigem> куда мне там его втулить?
<DrDe> Artus: а не помнишь, какие нюансы?.. эта штуковина никак не хочет подсоединятся ни к кодному из серверов
<artus> DrDe: я сервер поднимал)
<DrDe> artus: ))
<artus> с клиентом игрался только в пределах локалки )
<artus> вроде конектилось, и даже звучало )
<DrDe> что ж  я такой криворукий.. =(
<GeLic> odigem: мда, ты красавец
<odigem> GeLic: че?
<himik> odigem: супер!
<odigem> ага
<himik> докладываю - выравнивание раздела на usb-флешке не дает вообще никакого преимущества при использовании ext2,3,4...
<himik> я даже стал тихонько ненавидеть ext за тормознутость
<Sergey_IT> himik, а ты чего ожидал?
<himik> Sergey_IT: конечно же чуда!
<Sergey_IT> himik, сколько флешек убил, экспериментируя?
<himik> Sergey_IT: нисколько, а разве их можно этим убить?
<himik> весь день мучил всего одну флешку
<himik> или она меня....
<himik> скорее второе, ибо я з...ся...
<Sergey_IT> himik, количество записей ограничено
#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-08
<himik> ну да у меня на домашнем серваке система с флешки грузится и пашет
<himik> хотя этот пример не в тему
<himik> кароче, флешка на гарантии 3 года, пофиг )
<himik> главное журналируемые фс не юзать на ней
<Sergey_IT> himik, по мне так флешка - это только для ношения инфы;)
<barabashka> Sergey_IT:  и вирусов для виндузятников )
<himik> Sergey_IT: сегодня я понял, что флешка это вообще бесполезная хрень. Я последние 4 года хожу с переносным хардом 2.5... да, он чуток побольше габаритами чем флешка, но выручал раз 100
<Sergey_IT> barabashka, а где их взять? ( У меня нет...
<himik> а с флешкой больше гемора, и ни туда, и ни сюда, ну разве что на сервачек под систему )
<Sergey_IT> himik, с нетбуком удобнее )
<himik> Sergey_IT: возможно... я пока не придумал зачем он мне нужен
<updoznak> Никто случаем не ставил медиацентр на убу с шарингом ?
<Tenshigo> facebook разве интернациональный?
<zoidoff> q all. заметил интересный факт. Ubuntu 10.04; Gnome.  Любые графические торрент-клиенты виснут насмерть при запуске. работает только rtorrent в терминале. Есть мысли, от чего может быть такая шляпа?
<updoznak> XuMuK: Не пользовался случаем шарингом в убу
<Lynk> прива народ, помогите плиз где находится стандартная папка с фоновыми рисунками, тля темы на S60 9.1 надо)
<black_cat> Lynk: /usr/share/backgrounds
<Lynk> black_cat: спс)) как доделаю кину сюда посмотрите кому интересно)
<Galaxy2000> ГДЕ SENDER OF SHIT ?
<Beizil> hi))
<kamyshovyy> ку олл!
<Lorgus> ппц.... мистика.... Цифры из "Остаться в живых" помогли американцу выиграть 190 миллионов
<Lorgus> привет страна
<Lorgus> страна, курить пойдем ?
<kamyshovyy> нее, сначала кофе ;) на тощак вредно :(
<inkvizitor68sl> утра усем
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, привет
<inkvizitor68sl> привет
<kamyshovyy> inkvizitor68sl: ты добрый :) Чё снилось?
<inkvizitor68sl> снилось?
<inkvizitor68sl> я сказал доброго утра) ?
<kamyshovyy> о_О
<Lorgus> гы
<Lorgus> че тебе снилось, крейсер Аврора....
<Lorgus> песня такая
<kamyshovyy> *снится
<rapidsp> гы... человек и крейсер :)
<Lorgus> человек и кошка (Ноль (с))
 * kamyshovyy Игры Богов - весч!
<kamyshovyy> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> kamyshovyy, Ну понг, и что?
<inkvizitor68sl> да я спал полтора часа, цыц
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, у тебя там как ?
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  номано... мечусь туда сюда....
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  сливаю, заливаю и т.д.
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  tcp.ru перенес уже
<inkvizitor68sl> аха
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, сайты нормально летают?
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  почтовик задолбал... все время требует добавить исключение безопасности
<Lorgus> номано вроде... тока сам глять как там пинг работает
<Lorgus> и сайт тока один пока
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, дык.
<inkvizitor68sl> покупай сертификат )
<inkvizitor68sl> или не ходи по SSL за почтой
<inkvizitor68sl> а вообще лучше почту на гугле йузай
<Lorgus> че.. еще и сертификат покупать... ппц
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  глянул.. я не по SSL хожу
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, в общем мой тебе совет  - переводи почту на гугл...  )
<inkvizitor68sl> я, конечно, не мудак в настройке почтовиков, но со своим почтовиком столько геморроя
<Lorgus> не не.. не доверяю я гуглу
<Lorgus> меня ваще настораживает монополия
<Lorgus> скоро гугл как газпром станет
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, у яндекса тоже почта есть
<inkvizitor68sl> для доменов
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, у гугла она просто лучше)
<inkvizitor68sl> намного
<Lorgus> ну да.... нашим ваще не доверяю....
<Galaxy2000> просто ты не патриот
<inkvizitor68sl> Galaxy2000, тут нет патриотов
<Lorgus> Galaxy2000, как раз тут ты не прав... я патриот... но у нас 2 понятия, Родина и Страна
<Lorgus> Страна это где Чубайс, Дерипаска Путин и другие... тут я не патриот... и поэтому у меня другая страна... СССР
<Lorgus> лан.. не будем о высоком... =0)
<Galaxy2000> Чубайс, Дерипаска Путин и другие... с этим согласен
<Lorgus> все время удивляло... почему меня на переподготовку не вызывали ( так называемые партизаны) ... потом дошло.. клятву то СССР давал в верности...
<Offoffoff> Йохохоххохохохохооо
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, не Родина и Страна
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  сам такой... =0) привет
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, а Страна и гОСУДАРСТВО
<Offoffoff> А Чубайс использует Ubuntu?
<inkvizitor68sl> специально с очень маленькой г =)
<Galaxy2000> чубайс использу баблобунту
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  у нас 2 государства...
<inkvizitor68sl> а второе ) ?
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  государство властьдержащих и народа и живут по принципу не мешать друг другу... НО .. иногда властьдержащие это равновесие нарушают
<Offoffoff> Логос: я тоже из СССР!
<rapidsp> Lorgus: пожалуй +1 :)
<Galaxy2000> уже несколько лет нарушают
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  ну да... и пойдем воевать... где война туда и пойдем.. тока непонятно на чьей стороне
<Galaxy2000> вот только , если чубайс останется все там же
<Lorgus> да... уже нарушают... и поэтому народ тоже начинает нарушать... тока народу от этого доставется больше...
<Lorgus> и ваще поражаюсь как будущего президента могут держать в тюрьме... хех
<rapidsp> ну а мандела же! :)
<Offoffoff> Логос: дык.. Ленин сидел. Сталин сидел.
<Lorgus> Galaxy2000,  Чубайс никуда не денется , сам посмотри, он всегда у гос кормушки
<Galaxy2000> аха
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  ну да... теперь очередь Ходорковсского
<Lorgus> ох как же они его боятся
<Offoffoff> Гитлер сидел
<Offoffoff> в общем так надо.
<Galaxy2000> в  бункере ?
<Offoffoff> нее
<Offoffoff> в тюряге
<Galaxy2000> чубайс сидит где то в кабинете
<Offoffoff> там и написал книжку свою
<Offoffoff> http://wikileaks4kids.blogspot.com - они сделали это!
<Galaxy2000> аа ну это до 2 мировой
<Galaxy2000> майнкапмпф он там писал
<Lorgus> ну кароч вы как хотите я на выборах за Ходорковского, тока приписку сделаю, ЗА глабу Юкоса такого то года рождения, место укажу и т.д.... а то найдут бомжа, сменять ФИО типа сам захотел и  будут прикалываться
<Galaxy2000> все же ничего не стоят
<Galaxy2000> а если кто то сунется в полтикиу то станет таким же гнилым
<Lorgus> хотя.... голосуя за Ходорковского, возможно подписываем ему смертный приговор... из тюрьмы ваще не выйдет
<Galaxy2000> хз даже за кого голосовать
<Galaxy2000> действительно у народа изначально вообще нет выбора
<Lorgus> Galaxy2000,  после долгих размышлений пришел к мнению что только за Ходорковского,... деньги и власть у него были... щас в тюрьме... думаю понял что деньги ничего не решают...
<Lorgus> да и ох как зол он на тех кто его держит
<Galaxy2000> по крайне мере те кто зомбирован зомбоящиком ходарковского будут ненавидеть
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, какое ещё государство власть народа?
<inkvizitor68sl> шутишь) ?
<Lorgus> я смотрел фильм как его посадили и за что... он на приеме у Путина попросил избавиться от продажных чиновников.. на след день сел
<Lorgus> не не.. какая власть народа ??? у нас КПСС до  сих пор у руля и силовики
<Galaxy2000> у народа власти нет - это пролы
<rapidsp> из одного вора святого делают только потому что других не посадили :)
<Galaxy2000> како профит для власти от чубайса ?
<Galaxy2000> есть варианты ?
<rapidsp> делится потому что
<rapidsp> грамотно пилит
<Lorgus> Galaxy2000,  не... всеж власть есть... просто они живут по соседству, народ и власть... вот моя деревня тому пример... власть возле озера с ценой за сотку = 1 000 000
<Galaxy2000> мну что то ничего не видит
<inkvizitor68sl> люди. давайте вспомним директора евросети, которого пытаются посадить за 2 мешка "украденных телефонов" и забьём на эту чушь.
<Lorgus> народ подальше с ценой за сотку = 100 000
<inkvizitor68sl> и собирайтесь вы уже в другие страны
<inkvizitor68sl> нечего тут делать
<inkvizitor68sl> говорю это вам как человек, который пытался открыть в России маленький бизнес.
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  мелкий собрался уже... щас доучится и к Фокси свалит... =0)
<Galaxy2000> дык , у мну занкомый тоже так говрит =) инки ты не первый =)
<inkvizitor68sl> не, просто это полная попа)
<Lorgus> мне понравилось как наш мужик не помню из какой деревни свалил в австралию , открыл фермерское хозяйство и щас в ус не дует...
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<Lorgus> по ТВ показали.. все у него и поддержка государства и коровник за гос счет и даж с прибыли построил рыбсовхоз типа того
<Galaxy2000> ну дык , там законы естьсоответствующие
<Galaxy2000> похоже
<Offoffoff> Ревизионисты!
<rapidsp> там нет геноцида своего народа
<Offoffoff> Ubuntu всех победит.
<Galaxy2000> австраия бывшая колония англичан
<Galaxy2000> автралия
<Lorgus> Galaxy2000,  у меня на Украине есть хороший знакомый... у него фирма была.... рассказывал что запарился под автоматами лежать.. как проверка так сначало их амон напол уложит а потом документы изымают... компы забирают и не возвращают..
<Offoffoff> Видимо в России готовят площадку свободную для инопланетян. Для новой расы.
<Galaxy2000> мда
<Galaxy2000> для рассы Жидоров
<Lorgus> плюнул он на все... взял кредит... купил землю в какой то глуши где колхоз разорился.. построил цикл по производству грибов... тока перед этим гражданство не помню какой страны получил...
<Galaxy2000> блин а ведь путин вообще казался спасением в 200x годах
<Lorgus> и вот уже несколько лет его не трогают т.к. гражданин другой страны ( не России естественно) и прибыль хорошую получает
<Galaxy2000> а ща  как все обернулось
<Lorgus> встречались за рюмкой чая, как сказал свою зарплату я чуть тем чаем не поперхнулся
<Offoffoff> Galaxy2000: Это все драконья кровь же.
<Offoffoff> Логос: знаем мы эти грибы.
<Offoffoff> Логос: закупался наверно у него.
<Offoffoff> Логос: я.
<Galaxy2000> логос владеет теплицами
<Lorgus> Offoffoff, ты че с украины ?
<Offoffoff> Логос: неееее.... я с Киритимати.
<Offoffoff> Чего-то дофига школьных проектов https://launchpad.net/schooltool
<rapidsp> он в инет=магазине опкупал грибы :))
<Galaxy2000> он , барон
<Lorgus> Galaxy2000,  ничем я не владею... вру... землю вот кое как в прошлом году получил.. а вот строиться денег нет... пошел на работу... назвали одну З.П. получил другую... =0( естественно меньшую
<Lorgus> шабашки тока и спасают
<Galaxy2000> >Lorgus мда уш эти работдатели задрали
<Galaxy2000> в наглусмотрят в глаза ks,zncz и платя меньше
<Offoffoff> Galaxy2000: а ты сам стань работодателем
<Galaxy2000> из можно конечно понять , ну там сокращени расходов , экономия
<Lorgus> Galaxy2000,  так я пока учился в МСК искал наш профсоюз... нашел, тока двери закрыты.. и сидит он в том же здании что и плин сама контора
<Offoffoff> Galaxy2000: поймешь, почему на тебя так смотрят
<Lorgus> хотелось очень у них спросить че за хрень...
<Galaxy2000> но мля , зачем сравнивать атишников с сантехниками ?
<Galaxy2000> они непонимают что сильно зависимы от IT
<Offoffoff> Galaxy2000: оооооо.... потому, что влияние одинаковое... и режим работы подобный
<Lorgus> щас вот на работе пытаюсь разузнать поподробнее получить профсоюзную книжку и начну капать им на мозх
<Galaxy2000> если что то упадёт то последствия будут катострофическими для их гребаного бизнеса
<rapidsp> как и прорыв канализации ))
<Offoffoff> Galaxy2000: если сантехник не починит туалет - вообще нельзя работать
<Galaxy2000> нее не одно и то же )
<Offoffoff> Galaxy2000: штраф будет :-)
<rapidsp> по сути одно и то же
<Galaxy2000> по крайне мере бабло эти комерсы непотеряют
<Offoffoff> rapidsp: поддерживаю
<Galaxy2000> а вот в случае с IT
<Offoffoff> Galaxy2000: еще как теряют. На сантехников хороших моляццо
<Offoffoff> Galaxy2000: и чаевые неплохие.
<Galaxy2000> ну ладно
<Galaxy2000> согласен
<rapidsp> Galaxy2000: отношение абсолютно идентичное
<Galaxy2000> it шнеги ничем еотличаются от сантехников
<rapidsp> не.. сантехников таки чуть больше уважают :)
<Galaxy2000> мы все сантехники
<Galaxy2000> во =)
<Galaxy2000> а все почему
<Galaxy2000> потому что они непонимают суть работы it шника
<rapidsp> потому что мы все безропотно делаем, а сантехник без бутылки работу не начнет :)
<Galaxy2000> они могут только наблюдать косвенно - пляится в мотнитор , лазиет под столом =)
<inkvizitor68sl> дыды
<inkvizitor68sl> при том им не понять, что за монитором мы делаем такое, чего они бы никогда не сделали бы
<Galaxy2000> на основе этого манагеры делают выводы
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, автомитино хде) ?
<Lorgus> вопрос не в тему... кто может оказать помощь в приобретении 1 стержня из вольфрама и одного из тантала
<Galaxy2000> но манагерам и в голову неприходит  что IT это нечто больше чем подсказать юзырю  нажать на нужную кнопку
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  те же траблы с базой.. им не могут поиск по запчастям номано сделать
<inkvizitor68sl> лолки
<inkvizitor68sl> я бы давно велосипед написал бы
<inkvizitor68sl> афотеха вон пусть наймут
<Lorgus> кто есть Афтех
<rapidsp> Lorgus: ядерный реактор решил замутить? ))
<Lorgus> rapidsp,  не... нашел схему, что Тесла на завод отправлял...
<Lorgus> rapidsp,  повторить хочу
<rapidsp> главноее в магатэ не запалиться :)
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, a4tech
<Lorgus> rapidsp,  с неодимовыми магнитами намаялся... так и не запустил... нигде не говорят какая полярность их расположения.. вот гады
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  он че программером стал ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus,  а итмагес кто писал?
<inkvizitor68sl> он на php же пишет)
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, пусть пришлют ТЗ краткое и циферку в рублях, с которой расстаться готовы
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  итмагес эт был готовый скрипт... дописана авторизация и некоторые мелочи... собственно тисипи я стого же скрипта курочить начал
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, лолШТО  ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, ты туда вообще давно заходил) ?
<Lorgus> так вспомни как начинался итмагес
<Lorgus> давно
<inkvizitor68sl> начинался.
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё когда у меня дома жил
<inkvizitor68sl> ты сейчас на него посмотри, там вообще всё переписано
<Lorgus> все с чего то начинается и все в жизни меняется... ты хотя бы mail.ru вспомни каким был
<Galaxy2000> он таким и остался =)
<Lorgus> ну глянул...
<Lorgus> не впечатлило если чессна
<Lorgus> большего ожидал
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, переливающихся формочек) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, он программер, а не дизайнер
<inkvizitor68sl> внутри всё сделано реально круто.
<Lorgus> ну спорить не буду...
<inkvizitor68sl> ну в общем ты ТЗ зареквестируй, а там пусть решают)
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  лан.. заеду на неделе, спрошу
<Lorgus> они уже боятся... там 180 000 содрали... там 30 000 и нихрена не сделали
<Lorgus> лан.. я поспать.. ибос температурой за компом не оч комфортно
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, ну пусть и в бущуем боятся работать с конторами)
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  ты бы разобрался чо фтп глючит... чует мое сердце запарюсь какашку переносить
<Lorgus> все... свалил на пару часикOFF
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, год пользуюсь - не глючит
<Galaxy2000> >inkvizitor68sl кот тут иепископ в чате
<Galaxy2000> а кто папа
<Galaxy2000> ?
<sima> ПРивет)
<sima> всем
<inkvizitor68sl> Gabi, чего чего оО
<sima> inkvizitor68sl: ку :)
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<sima> Люди,подскажите что делать,не стртует JACK (
<inkvizitor68sl> некрофил
<sima> gjx&
<Galaxy2000> фапать :D
<sima> поч?
<sima> или
<sima> чем вещать на icecast2 ?
<sima> чем вещать на icecast2 ?
<Offoffoff> sima: поиск cast сделай по synaptic
<sima> Если cast искать вообще игра какая-то :D
<johnart^> ,
<TheThing> Я правильно понимаю, что для авторизации по SSH по ключу RSA нужно, чтобы имя юзера на локальной и удаленной машине совпадало? а если разные?
<inkvizitor68sl> TheThing, user@host не катит?
<TheThing> inkvizitor68sl: а теперь для тех, кто в танке :)
<TheThing> в настройках сервера доступ разрешен
<inkvizitor68sl> ssh root@host -p22 блаблабла
<TheThing> неа. ключа не находит.
<TheThing> ssh myserver -p 1234 проходит, авторизуя по ключу
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<TheThing> ssh -l mylogin -p 1234 уже нет
<TheThing> или отклоняет, или требует пароль (в зависимости от настроек)
<TheThing> на сервере user1 и user2. на компе, с которого соединяюсь, user2. вот для user2-user2 настроилось без проблем, но хотелось бы по ключу и под user1 соединяться.
<inkvizitor68sl> ssh root@host -p22
<inkvizitor68sl> именно так.
<TheThing> ммм
<inkvizitor68sl> без -l
<TheThing> ну, во-первых, не рут, во-вторых, не тот порт, но все равно не хочет )
<inkvizitor68sl> ну поломалося тогда хД
<inkvizitor68sl> TheThing, погоди
<TheThing> синтаксис синонимичен )
<inkvizitor68sl> TheThing, RSA ключ - это обычный ключ в смысле) ?
<Lorgus> TheThing, если правильно понял то тебе надо  ssh -L имя того юзера ip
<TheThing> Lorgus: ну читай выше, тогда по ключу аутентификация не идет
<TheThing> либо на локальной машине тоже должен существовать user1
<Lorgus> TheThing, сотри его нафик
<TheThing> O_O
<Lorgus> TheThing,  в папке .ssh
<inkvizitor68sl> эм
<TheThing> зачем?
<inkvizitor68sl> TheThing, смари
<TheThing> может, я чего-то из матчасти SSH RSA не понимаю...
<Lorgus> получишь новый
<TheThing> старый работает для одного юзера. новый не будет работать для другого? )
<Lorgus> походу я тебя не понял или ты меня
<inkvizitor68sl> user1@inky-laptop:~$ ssh inky@ubuntu.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> Linux s2 2.6.32-27-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 00:51:09 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<inkvizitor68sl> Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<inkvizitor68sl> дальше спамить не буду
<TheThing> Еще раз. На сервере есть два юзера. user1 и user2. На клиенте есть user2. Это чтобы настроить доступ с RSA-авторизацией, пришлось на сервере user2 создавать. Иначе никак не хотел...
<inkvizitor68sl> ....
<TheThing> Ключи на сервере лежат в ~/.ssh/authorized_keys обоих пользователей
<inkvizitor68sl> TheThing, ещё раз повторить, как я от user1 законнектился на юзера inky ?
<inkvizitor68sl> без ввода пароля?
<TheThing> inkvizitor68sl: еще раз повторить, что у меня не заходит так? )
<inkvizitor68sl> TheThing, покажи ls ~/.ssh того юзера ОТ которого коннектишься
<TheThing> id_dsa, id_dsa.pub, know_hosts
<TheThing> *known
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<inkvizitor68sl> а юзер то какой?
<inkvizitor68sl> user2 ?
<TheThing> да
<inkvizitor68sl> покажи теперь чего происходит при вводе
<inkvizitor68sl> ssh user1@ip -p22
<inkvizitor68sl> ну только порт замени
<TheThing> пароль требует
<inkvizitor68sl> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> покажи cat /home/user1/.ssh/* на сервере
<TheThing> я не буду пастить сюда весь вывод - он стандартен )
<TheThing> cat /home/user1/.ssh/* не прокатит )
<inkvizitor68sl> TheThing, ага, а я папа римский
<TheThing> cat: /home/имя_юзера/.ssh/*: No such file or directory
<inkvizitor68sl> и что из этого следует?
<TheThing> что ты неправильно написал команду или я чего-то г знаю ))
<TheThing> там лежит один файл authorized_keys
<inkvizitor68sl> ты уверен?
<TheThing> ессно
<TheThing> у меня и mc есть, в конце концов )
<inkvizitor68sl> ls /home/user1/.ssh/ чего говорит?
<inkvizitor68sl> на сервере
<TheThing> блин, ты спроси по-русски, чего тебе надо )
<TheThing> мне проще через midnight глянуть )
<inkvizitor68sl> проверь, что ключ на месте.
<TheThing> да.
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что ключа у тебя нет.
<inkvizitor68sl> чего да?
<TheThing> скопирован из .ssh юзера2, с которым соединение проходит успешно
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@inky-laptop:~$ cat /home/inky/.ssh/* | wc -l
<inkvizitor68sl> 138
<inkvizitor68sl> Уууууууууууууууууууууууууу
<TheThing> ?
<TheThing> рассказывай )
<inkvizitor68sl> а пацаны то и не знали....
<inkvizitor68sl> TheThing, chown -R user1:user1 /home/user1/.ssh && chmod -R 750 /home/user1/.ssh
<inkvizitor68sl> хоть бы логи читали бы иногда
<inkvizitor68sl> и проверь, что файлы на месте всё же ;)
<TheThing> хехе
<TheThing> права доступа
<TheThing> я лох :)
<TheThing> мдэ. спасибо inkvizitor68sl =)
<inkvizitor68sl> не за чт
<TheThing> А как в консоли заставить несколько программ работать одновременно? Нужен DC-клиент и IRC-клиент. Только на разных tty? При запуске в фоне через & выполнение ведь приостанавливается
<TheThing> через screen?
<gaga_rin> утра всем
<skrishi> привет
<bogdan> Привет. Подскажите как удалить игру если она была установлена   -   ./xxxxxxxxxxx.sh
<skai> bogdan: rm -f ./xxxxxxxxxxx.sh
<bogdan> skai, Спасибо, но похоже просто удалился сам файл xxxxxxxxxxx.sh , а игра осталась
<skai> bogdan: что ты спросил - то я те и ответил
<Ilya21> добрый день
<skrishi> добрый
<Ilya21> помните я спрашивал про скачиване языка в файл
<skrishi> нет
<Ilya21> ну вот
<Ilya21> у меня проблема
<odigem> ping -c 1 ya.ru >> /dev/null 2> /dev/null && echo "интернет есть" || echo "интернета нет!"    че здесь не так?
<Ilya21> из-за глюков винды часто приходится переустонавливать убунту
<Ilya21> а инет очень медленный - русский полчаса качается
<odigem> пишу ето в консоли выплывают еще и флаги откудато
<Ilya21> да плюс проги дня два если повезёт
<Ilya21> ну как решить мою роблему
<Ilya21> ну как решить мою проблему
<skrishi> Ilya21: сделай себе DVD там помоему всего штук 5 нужно.. хотя я не понимаю как винда может сносить убунту
<Ilya21> да так
<Ilya21> у меня винда ломается
<skrishi> Ilya21, или поставь винду как виртуальную систему, если она так нужна, а ты не знаешь почему это происходит
<Ilya21> как начинаю её ставить пишет глобальная ошибка диска форатирование не поможет
<Ilya21> но как я сам  отфомаю раздел с виндой всё ОК
<pahan> hi,такой вопрос, я установил пакет (в нем только документация) как узнать путь куда он установился?
<Ilya21> а чё за пакет
<skrishi> В справочных страницах apt-get(8), sources.list(5) и apt.conf(5) содержится подробная информация и описание параметров. В APT есть коровья СУПЕРСИЛА.
<skrishi> =)
<Ilya21> обычный? тогда в /var/cache/apt/archives/ вроде
<Ilya21> ой в /var/cache/apt/
<Ilya21> не не знаю диск совсем новый
<Ilya21> ааа как виртуальную а как?
<odigem> кто знает как в наутилусе сделать папки скрытыми?
<odigem> точка не канает
<pahan> Установило эти доки в /usr/share/OGRE но как я должен был это понять?
<skai> Ilya21: осиль уже восстановление груб
<updoznak> как бы мне ядро в убу пересобрать , точнее где бы почитать об этом поподробнее и на родном языке
<skai> updoznak: в гугле
<Dr_Cat> Всем привет, кто-то знает как War3 запустить на убунте?? Ато в мануалах везде только установка с диска, а у меня установленный.
<updoznak> skai: уже наверное надо говорить иди в гугл , это сродни посылу на й*х . Вроде нелепые вопросы задаешь, иди учись.
<skai> Dr_Cat: берешь свой честно купленный диск с варкрафтом и ставишь
<Dr_Cat> skai: Да прям таки=) Что бы я покупал диск с вариком=) Разве нет другого способа? Без установки с СД или ВиртуалСД?
<skai> Dr_Cat: ты часто играешь в вар3?
<Dr_Cat> нуу...так, это важное условие для запуска?=)
<skai> Dr_Cat: это ажно, чтобы понять насколько ты нищий, что не можешь позволить купить любимую гру, которую гоняешь часто
<Dr_Cat> skai: Дело не в этом, я могу и 10 таких купить=) Я принципиален, я ещё ни за одну игру не заплатил денег=)
<himik> да, уж на любимую игру можно потратиться... наверно..... хотя с другой стороный...
<skai> Dr_Cat: ну ктож тебе, нищеброду, виноват
<Dr_Cat> и всё же? Другого способа нет?
<skai> Dr_Cat: нет
<Dr_Cat> skai: Та нее, как это нет?) Wow ведь новее игра и всё отлично работает=) А Вар3?)))
<skai> Dr_Cat: купи и все будет работать
<Dr_Cat> skai: а ты бы купил?=)
<skai> Dr_Cat: любимую игру - купил бы.я и покупаю то, что мне очень нравится
<Expert> Привет всем
<himik> skai: а венда нравится?
<skrishi> привет
<Expert> Разбаньбе Bitkovski
<Dr_Cat> skai: а я нет...поэтому и не ищу лёгких путей, а тем более малоли, куплю, а она ещё и не запустится...
<skai> Dr_Cat: лицензионное всегда запускалось
<skai> тем более, что всегда можно вернуть.
<Dr_Cat> на убунте?
<skai> Dr_Cat: а для кого плейонлинукс написан?седега для кого нарисована?
<Expert> Разбаньте Bitkovski, а то вчера забанили, а разбанить никто не удосужился
<Expert> кстати спасибо за бан, я хоть поспал нормально
<Dr_Cat> skai: ну кедегу ещё не пробовал...
<skai> Expert: родителей привел?
<Expert> skai: не, не канает, лучше WineGame
<Expert> я сам родитель
<Dr_Cat> Expert: А это что?=)
<Expert> ну дык поменять ник то не долго
<Expert> просто привык под родным заходить
<skai> забанить его снова тоже
<Expert> Dr_Cat: WineGame - это малость доработаная версия Wine, сталкер, EVE-online точно идут
<Expert> skai: нуну, хватит баловаться
<Dr_Cat> О) EVE я люблю=) Ща попробую...
<skai> @kban --user Expert битковски был забанен на сутки.терпи свое наказание и пока те сутки не пройдут - тут не появляйся
<Dr_Cat> где cedega взять?
<skrishi> 'v
<Ilya21> у кого-нибудь есть uTorrent и rutracker.org или dht-tracker.org
<Ilya21> если чё то u tracker.org - http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1576913
<Ilya21> если чё то rutracker.org - http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1576913
<L-Chymera> привет, вы знаете как можно использовать usb-modem мегафон 3g?
<Ilya21> или dht-tracker.org - http://dht-tracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28553
<Ilya21> z pyf.
<Ilya21> я знаю
<skrishi> круто.. во что поиск с людьми делает ))) теперь вообще винды у человека не будет )))))
<Ilya21> L-Chymera я знаю
<L-Chymera> Ilya21: ну скажи пожалуйста... как?
<Ilya21> у кого-нибудь есть uTorrent и rutracker.org или dht-tracker.org
<Ilya21> кликни по кнопке для подключений вверху
<L-Chymera> кликни по кнопке для подключений вверху - это для меня?
<Ilya21> да
<skai> Ilya21: еще раз услышу про текер-кикну как спамера
<black_cat> и вообще он обкурился... кнопка для подключения вверху модема :)))
<L-Chymera>  я говорю о драйвере
<black_cat> L-Chymera, ня: http://ubuntism.ru/2010/06/3g-usb-modem-ubuntu-lucid/
<Ilya21> ясно мне уже это не надо
<Lorgus> вопрос... в 2 папках вайлы... как сравнить равны ли они (включая подпапки)
<Lorgus> папки в разных местах естественно
<go8765> подскажите пожалуйста программу для восстановления инфы которая бы знала mkv формат - а то я уже обискался ?
<TheThing> Так. screen кто юзал?
<kamyshovyy> !ask > TheThing
<ubuntuhelp> TheThing, please see my private message
<TheThing> баян )
<Lorgus> Британские ученые доказали существование параллельных миров  ... ппц... фэнтези станет реальностью
<TheThing> как при старте системы запустить две программы в одной сессии screen?
<Lorgus> вопрос не в тему... кто может оказать помощь в приобретении 1 стержня из вольфрама и одного из тантала
<TheThing> Lorgus: для параллельного мира?
<Lorgus> TheThing, типа того
<Web-aptosid502> вот и я
<Web-aptosid502> не вижу шмпанского и цветов
<Web-aptosid502> встречал пост в инете, кто неистово желал перейти с Линукс на Венду, будучи с ней не знаком, и просил соответсвующих рекомендаций=)
<Web-aptosid502> наклюкался я пивка
<Web-aptosid502> потянуло на философию
<odigem> ээээ а че в наутилусе низя сделать иконку папки или фон в папке?
<TheThing> бгггг
<odigem> че?
<Web-aptosid502> сукотище
<Yanicus> +100500
<Lorgus> TheThing,  вот для чего они мне нужны http://tcp.ru/v.php?id=d04ac53858511a3c582a876d4da9a284.png
<TheThing> адронный коллайдер?
<Lorgus> TheThing,  генератор Тесла
<johnart^> Привет. Настраивал кто виланы на длинках?
<Lorgus> johnart^, да... тока не на всех
<johnart^> des-3828, собака, не хочет ипинтерфейсы виланам присваивать
<johnart^> хз что делать(
<Lorgus> тьфу ... прочитал : настраиваются ли
<johnart^> ^)
<Offoffoff> http://wikileaks4kids.blogspot.com/
<Offoffoff> Они сделали это!
<Offoffoff> Все тайны будут раскрыты!
<nekifirus> Ку бубнтоводам и прочим зависающим на этом канале!
<nekifirus> Народ, хочу вайфай на ноут кинуть. Роутер пока не потяну, думаю вайфай сетевушку. В магазине 2 штуки. PCI до 54мбс и усб до 124 мбс. Что взять? Цена одинаковая почти
<nekifirus> Как-то к pci веры больше, а юсб быстрее вроде. Конфигурить не замучаюсь?
<skai> и почем они?
<nekifirus> по 800р примерно
<nekifirus> Как бы на линуксе pci попроще будет конфигурить, мне кажется. Хотя мож и пофиг.
<skai> то есть роутер за 1200 не потянешь.но 1600 на две карточки-это нормально
<nekifirus> skai: мне не нужно 2 карточки. Мне нужна одна. А роутер за 1600 при использовании впн держит только до 5 мегабит.
<himik> nekifirus: ааа, ясно...
<nekifirus> ну а кто нить усб конфигурил карточку сетевую? Или уже техника дошла?)
<himik> nekifirus: обычную проводную usb или беспроводную?
<nekifirus> беспроводную
<himik> не
<nekifirus> в пользу усб говорит что она быстрее и универсальнее. Но мне кажется, что pci надежнее как-то. Вот и не знаю чо делать. А инет нужен в квартире)
<ACE`174> Ребят, как X server перезагрузить?)
<nekifirus> контрл-альт-бекспейс?
<himik> юсб усбе рознь как и pci... подходить к выбору надо аккуратно, иначе можно лохануться
<ACE`174> а если не работает?
<nekifirus> в терминале sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ACE`174> Блин там приложение весит, в строку ничего ввести нельзя)
<ilya21> dctv ghbdtn
<nekifirus> himik: да уж) где ж в нашем мухосранске то найти все это дело =)
<himik> nekifirus: ну да... если уж в главной деревне страны порой хрен найдешь то что нужно....
<nekifirus> himik: а консультантов спрашивать бестолку. Вчера просил ноут с линуксом врубить поглядеть. Он говорит - там винды нет, он не врубится
<himik> )))) ну да, они такие
<Lorgus> пойду на костре шашлычка замучу
<black_cat> ... и хорошо бы пару консультантов впридачу
<himik> от них мясу мало
<Lorgus> гы гы\
<black_cat> зато дымку-то! :)
<Offoffoff> nekifirus: в магазине проверяй
<Offoffoff> nekifirus: на глазах удивленной публики
<himik> точно, представьте только как они будут поражены! на повал
<GeLic> кто то сексшоп посещал?
<himik> кто-то? кто-нибудь?
<black_cat> опять соцопросы...
<himik> я иногда захожу в него... в дуалбуте, до сих пор не могу избавиться из-за кс
<himik> здесь можно произносить слова похожие на gentoo?
<himik> учитывая, что канал про убунту, рискну задать вопрос: кто-нибудь пробовал перейти на gentoo после ubuntu?!
<XuMuK>   да, но быстро вернулсо назад... сначала есть прикол, но потом, мягко говоря, надоедает...
<black_cat> знакомое ощущение, ага
<himik> понятненько... тогда просто попробую
<himik> на виртуалке
<Offoffoff> himik: если ты готов выбрать путь Джедая... то иди и это путь твой. Все с гордостью смотреть на тебя будут. Да и пребудет Сила с тобой.
<himik> Offoffoff: ugoontu
<Offoffoff> himik: Ugentoo
<Offoffoff> Ugoontu
<black_cat> Uж@$
<Offoffoff> Ugentu
<himik> это боевой клич юных джедаев
<black_cat> ужас,то бишь
<Offoffoff> Кстати...
<Offoffoff> В Убунту тоже можно все компилировать.
<Offoffoff> Кто хочет избрать путь Джедая?
<Offoffoff> Поднимите руки!
<Offoffoff> Я молвлю вам как
<himik> я не могу, у меня они на клаве, если я их подниму, то я потеряю контроль над миром
<himik> Даже если одну...
<Offoffoff> надо скачать диск netinstall.iso
<Offoffoff> с сайта releases.ubuntu.com
<himik> хм!!!!
<Offoffoff> и собирать свой мир.
<Offoffoff> Добрый мир Ubuntu.
<black_cat> не, я пожалуй пас... стопудово получится  что-то очень злое :)
<himik> да я люблю убунту, но вы же меня должны понять. хотца попробовать другую
<Offoffoff> В общем можно делать всё то, что в Gentoo... Только находясь в Ubuntu
<himik> т.е. другой
<himik> и это попробую
<skrishi> Ubuntu Light .. а сколько для неё нужно места на винте?
<Offoffoff> himik: дык если ты скачаешь netinstall.iso и будешь ставится с него - ты получишь СВОЙ дистрибутив. Это даже не Ubuntu будет...
<Offoffoff> А Himikuntu
<himik> Offoffoff: да ладно
<Offoffoff> skrishi: столько - сколько ты позволишь
<XuMuK> чо то в названии кеды слышацо
<Offoffoff> skrishi: netinstall.iso - 12 мегабайт.
<Offoffoff> XuMuK: это твой MiniMe?
<himik> Offoffoff: с каждым установленным пакетом это будет всё больше и больше ubuntu
<XuMuK> нее
<Offoffoff> XuMuK: два химика на канале... Это не спроста.
<black_cat> himik: размечтался.
<Offoffoff> himik: не факт... можешь другие дистрибутивы подключить... и ДАЖЕ...
<black_cat> убунту делает убунтой ее изначальная поставки и скопление пакетов в репах
<Offoffoff> himik: сменить систему управления пакетами!!!
<black_cat> что-то одно убери - и это не убунта
<himik> это уже формальности )
<Offoffoff> himik: ты можешь полностью пересобрать ядро... И это уже будет не Ubuntu - 100%
<himik> настройки идущие с пакетами будут те же что и в ubuntu
<black_cat> так из формальностей жизнь и состоит :)
<himik> Offoffoff: о да! еще! еще"
<Offoffoff> himik: ты можешь сделать СВОИ обои!
<himik> у меня уже свои обои
<black_cat> блин, не надо тут еще одного болгеноса, я вас умоляю :)
 * XuMuK отваливаецо... бекап заливаецо...
<XuMuK> [irc/freenode] 2:#ubuntu-ru(+cnpst){83} [Lag: 94.640]
<XuMuK> жесть
<himik> пойду запускать еще одну виртуалку с netinstall
<Offoffoff> Кстати!!!
<Offoffoff> Спасибо за вдохновение
<Offoffoff> "И возжелал он создать собственный дистрибутив..."
<sharikoff> немазашо
<Offoffoff> Пойду сотворю притчку.
<black_cat> И возжелало оно, я бы сказал
<Offoffoff> неее
<himik> Offoffoff: да, да и меня на забудь изобразить
<Offoffoff> в общем будет чел... живет нормально в Ubuntu.
<black_cat> а то как же "Не сотвори кумира окромя убунты твоей"? :)
<Offoffoff> Но у него батхерт
<Offoffoff> видит он генту
<Offoffoff> ну и начинает собирать свой дистр.
<Offoffoff> ну и терпит неудачу.
<Offoffoff> плакает
<black_cat> пфф, у нас у всех тут этот херт, иначе херт  бы мы тут сидели :)
<Offoffoff> и возвращается в Ubuntu
<skrishi> интересно, а насколько можно уменьшить место, сохранив иксы и оболочку.. ну какуюнибудь супер легкую
<himik> хороший сюжет
<sharikoff> оскар прямо..
<black_cat> skrishi: если ты сохранишь гном, считай что ничего не уменьшил :) ну софта повыкидать по мелочи, но это мелочи
<sharikoff> первый ряд рыдает
<Offoffoff> himik: ну и Убунту его благосклонно принимает и прощает за измену.
<himik> только после генту он еще пробует нетинсталл
<himik> Offoffoff: норм!
<skrishi> black_cat: не.. естественно без гнома
<skrishi> чтонибудь лёгкое выбрать
<Lorgus> такс... костер готов
<Offoffoff> himik: поставь openbox
<himik> Lorgus: консультантов наловили?
<Offoffoff> Логос: ээм?
<Offoffoff> Логос: шашлыки?
<himik> или они сами на костер-шашлык сбежались
<himik> и последний их вопрос был% а гед шашлык?
<Lorgus> не.... все разбежались
<black_cat> значит надо еретиков изыскивать...
<Lorgus> himik,  дрова пришлось пилить на веранде и бензопилой http://tcp.ru/v.php?id=2495bfbc47cfae3965bc665aa0478157.jpg
<black_cat> надеюсь хоть не веранда на пиломатериал пошла?...
<Lorgus> himik,  а эту площадку задолбался от снега расчищать http://tcp.ru/v.php?id=8c02a1d92e8fe3c241a6d96dd42fd109.jpg
<Lorgus> black_cat,  в точку... кусок дома отпилил ибо дрова сырые оказались
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  не... шашалык надоел.... куриные бедра
<black_cat> тоже вариант нямням, ага
<Lorgus> вопрос не в тему... кто может оказать помощь в приобретении 1 стержня из вольфрама и одного из тантала
<Lorgus> подойдет и титан
<Lorgus> нада Два стержня диаметром 0.625 мм. и около 7,5 см
<black_cat> экзоскелет для терминаторов клепать? (Хроники Сары Коннор)
<Lorgus> не... схему хочу собрать
<black_cat> схемка, думается, недешевой выйдет...
<Lorgus> black_cat,  ну если учесть что у меня кроме стержней все есть... вернее на работе старой валяется... вот схема http://tcp.ru/v.php?id=d04ac53858511a3c582a876d4da9a284.png
<Lorgus> ниче сложного
<black_cat> ох... а можно по-русски, что это? кроме имени Теслы, я не врубаюсь
<Lorgus> Укрепив коробочку сзади за сиденьем водителя он присоединил провода к безщёточному двигателю воздушного охлаждения. Тесла занял водительское место, выдвинул два стержня и заявил, "Теперь мы имеем энергию". Он нажал на педаль и автомобиль поехал! Это т
<Lorgus> ранспортное средство, приводимое в движение мотором переменного тока развивало до 150 км/ч
<Lorgus> а эта схема что выше с того завода у которого он эту коробку заказывал
<Lorgus> все.. пгошел мясо жарить
<diskmaster> hi all
<diskmaster> А что мертвая тишина?
<sharikoff> re
<sharikoff> чо сломал?
<diskmaster> Да впринципе ничо, так было пару вопросов
<diskmaster> lirc  !?
<sharikoff> ну так спрашивай
<diskmaster> То ли я тупой то ли лыжи не едут Aver305 сталкивался?
<sharikoff> тюнер?
<sharikoff> нет
<diskmaster> И FM тоже
<sharikoff> поищи дрова  какого то руского чувака с хитрой фамилией
<sharikoff> я када под скайстар компилил там много под че они
<diskmaster> Это прикол
<sharikoff> да нет вроде..
<diskmaster> Слушай была последовательность настройки это говна. Но я ее куда-то засунул.
<sharikoff> по запросу scan-s2 ищи
<sharikoff> в меркуриал они лежали
<diskmaster> Дякую!
<sharikoff> все вроде хвалят
<sharikoff> у меня три карты одновременно не заводились
<sharikoff> скомпилил и все гут
<sharikoff> 60 каналов со спутника
<Karloss> гаспода, TCP headers compression при VPN соединении нужно ли?
<san4o> diskmaster: на форумах ищи, убунтовских я когдато сталкивался с отличным  универсальным (для многих тюнеров )мануалом.
<diskmaster> san4o: А не наморщишь ум, хоть в каком районе искать, а то уже за все выходные задница запрела. (К стати с праздниками).
<go8765> у когото есть опыт использования r-studio. нужно посоветоваться ?
<sharikoff> посоветовались
<san4o> diskmaster: тужусь как могу =) единственное что помню у автора аватарка дядьки в возрасте ...
<sharikoff> опыта нет
<sharikoff> =)
<san4o> go8765: а если несовсем удачный опвт ? сойдет ? ))))
<diskmaster> прикол:)Ж)
<hookah> блин, после праздников не могу вспомнить, нафига насоздавал столько виртуалок
<sharikoff> для опытов
<hookah> скорее всего. вопрос - для каких опытов мне понадобилась 98я венда
<hookah> разве что для ностальгических
<san4o> hookah:  чтобы окна в компизе плавали =))))
<hookah> я не пользую компиз )
<diskmaster> А лучше в холодце :)
<hookah> у меня в этом ноуте старая кривая атищная видюшка, мне компиз будет большим гемором на много дней с попытками поднять кривые атишные дрова
<go8765> san4o: у меня такой вопрос - я когда уже просканировав диск выбираю http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0108/h_1294499711_42fe2b6022.jpeg
<go8765> и вижу сначала http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0108/h_1294499720_3e6ca6ada0.jpeg
<go8765> а потом http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0108/h_1294499813_a80e8e231a.jpeg
<go8765> с постоянно увеличивающимся временнем и не увеличивабщимся прогрессом ?
<dreamsoul> А зачем r-studio?
<san4o> go8765: диск очень тяжелый ?
<go8765> dreamsoul: установка ubuntu - мне внешний хард запорола - вот пытаюсь востановить фильмец на 16 gb - всё остальное уже востановил .
<sharikoff> хайлайтните меня
<sharikoff> кто нть
<hookah> sharikoff:
<dreamsoul> может раздел ext4 и прога просто не поддерживает эту фс?
<sharikoff> hookah: thnx
<go8765> san4o: в том то и всё дело - что все остальные подразделы кроме зелёненького- 9 открываютя вмог
<go8765> *вмиг
<hookah> блин как заставить вин98 в вирте видео больше чем 16 цветов выдавать?
<hookah> оракл ВБ у меня
<dreamsoul> Может gues addition поставить?
<san4o> go8765:  насчет фс dreamsoul: правильно подметил в r-studio поддержка ехт4 еще не была реализована когда я последний раз смотрел
<go8765> san4o: на оф сайте пишет что поддерживает ?
<go8765> san4o: ext4
<dreamsoul> go8765: а что, раздел с livecd той же убунты не открывается?
<hookah> dreamsoul: спс, попробую
<go8765> san4o: у меня хард на 300 гб - я 60 отдал для убунты - она началась устанавливаться - а остальное оставил в нтфс
<go8765> san4o: ...
<go8765> san4o: убунта начала устанавливаться и полезли ошибки - и всё остановилось и я был вынужден перезагрузиться - в итоге оказалось что у меня весть диск в ext4
<go8765> san4o: *весь
<go8765> san4o: кстати внешние hdd поддерживают наличие двух файловых систем ?
<XuMuK> руки у тя не оттуда растут
<dreamsoul> go8765: а с диска бубунты не пробовали грузиться, и в gparted посмотреть?
<XuMuK> ты не 60 убунте отдал, а, походу, весь диск
<dreamsoul> go8765: поддерживают, почему же нет
<go8765> XuMuK: это она взяла весть - а отдавал я вроде- как 60 ?
<artus> go8765: а какое дело винтам до количества файловых систем на нем ?
<dreamsoul> go8765: значит где то накосячил
<san4o> любопытно.  глюк на этапе разметки  не есть хорошо.  в любом случае если р-студио не помагает что нибуть другое смотри. для ext4 есть утилиты для востановления
<go8765> я вообщем -то всё восстановил кроме фильма на 16 гигов в формате mkv так что проблем кроме него нет - осталось его восстановить и всё - кроме к-studio я не смог найти прог которые находят mkv
<dreamsoul> + в этом rstudio ничего не понятно, вроде хард на 298, ext4 занимает 296 + откуда то еще куча разделов оО
<go8765> san4o^ testdisk ? :)
<dreamsoul> go8765: а разделы разве убиты?
<dreamsoul> нет что бы с лайвсд загрузиться и скопировать всё)
<go8765> я же говорю - что осталось только один большой ex4
<dreamsoul> и с диска он не монтируется что ли?
<go8765> а ntfs - гепнулся
<san4o> go8765:  возможно и testdisk поможет
<dreamsoul> наврятли он ему нтфс восстановит :)
<go8765> dreamsoul: монтируется - нота токо убунта и всё
<skrishi> sharikoff: у тебя в шаре так и будут сидеть одни боты?
<sharikoff> ну пока да
<san4o> dreamsoul:  мало ли. я так понял сють именно в повреждении структуры файловой системы а не просто случайло удаленного файла
<go8765> dreamsoul: - уже все 40 гигов кроме фильма на 16 гигов - восстановил :)
<dreamsoul> san4o: суть в том, что ntfs была отформатирована в ext4
<go8765> dreamsoul: хотелось бы и фильмец восстановить, ну да бог с ним - и так весь день на это угробил .
<dreamsoul> go8765: так может ну его, этот фильм? :)
<go8765> dreamsoul: именно это и пытаюсь написать :) .
<go8765> всем спасибо за ответы! пока !
<san4o> надеюсь его фильм стоит всех забот с ним связаных ....
<dreamsoul> Надо на главной ubuntu.ru огромным шрифтом ссылку на мануал по установке повесить :)
<skrishi> sharikoff: ну ты скажи если что, я подключусь )) а пока расшарю диск )
<sharikoff>  ок
<skrishi> ilya21, скачал?
<ilya21> chto
<ilya21> ya ne nastroil russkuyu klaviaturu
<diskmaster> lya21: так настраивай
<Lorgus> эххх  пойду спать.. опять температура...
<odigem> бай
 * himik ушел искать стержни
 * Aceler пришёл говорить за жизнь
<Aceler> Offoffoff: тут?
<Offoffoff> Аушки
<ilya21> добрый вечер
<Offoffoff> Aceler: превед
<ilya21> я где-то
<Offoffoff> ilya21: ты все равно с нами? Мужик!
<Aceler> По моему, после фразы «ну, вы поняли», вы таки не поняли :)
<Offoffoff> Aceler: да я тут на человек 10 разодран... тяжело думать.
<Aceler> ОК
<Offoffoff> Aceler: многие вещи на рефлексах.
<Aceler> Да, «вконтакте не нужен» — это уже до автоматизма :)
<ilya21> читал
<ilya21> на форуме
<ilya21> что там надо
<Offoffoff> Aceler: да... Это аксиома же ж.
<ilya21> скопировать папку LInux с модема Мегафон
<ilya21> и потом команду в терминале ввести
<skrishi> с какго фига мне Mplayer выдаёт: "Не удалось открыть VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"?
<ilya21> короче надо установить МегафонИнтернет На линукс
<skrishi> причем у меня видеокарта вообще интел
<Lorgus> хех... Второй подобный случай произошел с индийским крестьянином Балдевом. У него выросли новые зубы в 110 лет. Балдев — заядлый курильщик. Он жалуется на то, что давно привык держать трубку беззубым ртом и теперь ему неудобно зажимать ее зубами
<ilya21> ну я помню что у то у того кто ответил был авотар
<ilya21> оранжевая нога
<ilya21> ну там через терминал
<ilya21> ааа
<ilya21> как в терминале запустить сценарий Unix
<ilya21> очень надо
<ilya21> алё почему меня не кто не слышет?
<uvvtu> я
<uvvtu> слушаю
<skrishi> http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&newwindow=1&pwst=1&biw=1280&bih=573&&sa=X&ei=j44oTYSlJqGL4gahsLyMCg&ved=0CBcQvwUoAQ&q=%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA+%D0%B2+%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B5+%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C+%D1%81%D1%86%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B9+unix&spell=1
<GeLic> ilya21: да потому что на твой вопрос ты в состоянии сам найти ответ
<GeLic> ты ведь умеешь читать?
<uvvtu> а
<uvvtu> уга
<ilya21> да
<ilya21> я ничего не нашол
<ilya21> как установить программу МегафонИнтернет как рограмму?
<ilya21> так плохо конектит
<GeLic> ilya21: ссылку дай на программу
<ilya21> ну как ссылку
<dreamsoul> Через NM должно работать
<GeLic> GeLic: а зачем она
<GeLic> кстати
<GeLic> 3ж модемы и так работают
<ilya21> я могу написать содержимое каталога
<ilya21>  файла install
<ilya21> и файла install
<GeLic> зачем тебе эта прога?
<ilya21> чтобы конектить мегафон
<dreamsoul> http://m.habrahabr.ru/post/79166/
<ilya21> надо
<dreamsoul> просвящайся :)
<diskmaster> Повторюсь. Настройки LIRC под TVtime (aver305). Ребята киньте ссылку.
<GeLic> ilya21: можно и без нее "конектить " мегафон
<ilya21> какая команда используется у моего компютера
<ilya21> ну как его вызвать
<ilya21> из терминал
<ilya21> а
<dreamsoul> Не распарсил
<dreamsoul> Какая именно команда нужно
<artus> ilya21: с каком ухе у меня звенит?
<dreamsoul> нужна*
<artus> *в
<medvedev80> Dctv ghbdtn
<medvedev80> всем привет
<dreamsoul> Привет
<ilya21> ну както utilusok или как-то так
<dreamsoul> ilya21: вы о чем вообще?:)
<ilya21> как через терминал поставить MobilePartner
<ilya21> надо
<ilya21> или как поставить вапще
<ilya21> эту прогу
<artus> ilya21: читай инструкцию и не парь мозги окружающим
<dreamsoul> там же написано все
<ilya21> где написано
<dreamsoul> по ссылке
<dreamsoul> http://m.habrahabr.ru/post/79166/
<ilya21> ясно
<sharikoff> artus: q
<artus> sharikoff: дароф
<ilya21> но они не написали какую команду юзают
<dreamsoul> ты модем в системе нашел?
<dreamsoul> он вроде как флешка определяется
<xtreitd> Всем здрасьте!
<ilya21> пока
<ilya21> пока
<GeLic> ilya21: там запускать нечего , делаешь install исполняемым и запускаешь от root'а
<GeLic> и откуда их только берут? наверно  в ubuntu стали вербовать по объявлению
<dreamsoul> убунту - линукс для людей же
<dreamsoul> а не для красноглазиков :)
<skrishi> не.. просто сейчас за компом седят с 3 лет уже.. и к пяти они участьставить системы.. но мозги то ещё работают плохо
<skrishi> участся устанавливать
<GeLic>   ну книжку то можно открыть, почитать , перед тем как куда-то лезть
<pingwin_> привет всем
<dreamsoul> привет
<GeLic> ну или гугл
<GeLic> привет
<xtreitd> гггыыыы....
<dreamsoul> GeLic: большинство пользователей пк не могут отличить окно от программы :)
<GeLic> так нет дайте ему волшебную команду , копировать, вставить и всё хорошо
<artus> хех, энтот мегафоновский мобилпартнер даж утел настраивает)
<StetsyukIA> Доброго времени
<skrishi> доброго
<StetsyukIA> есть проблема в убунте КДЕшніе плеері не воспроизводят видео, показівает пустую рамку
<StetsyukIA> подскажите че над доставить
<artus> vlc )
<StetsyukIA> в гномовских плеерах все идет нормально
<StetsyukIA> ВЛС стоит и показывае
<artus> воотт ))) кде зло )
<StetsyukIA> а вот Кафеин или СМплеер не идет
<edgbla> StetsyukIA: там выбрать надо систему рендеринга другую.
<StetsyukIA> мне КДЕ тож не к душе но над кафеин для ДВБ
<StetsyukIA> edgbla а можно подробней
<XuMuK> а в гноме не судьба установить кафеин?
<StetsyukIA> он и стоит в гноме
<XuMuK> и не показывает?
<edgbla> StetsyukIA: да фиг знает, у меня в мплеере стаял гл в одно время, потом перестал показывать и дырка, по середине, рамки одни, я поменял и оно залабудилось, насчёт кафейна не знаю.
<StetsyukIA> а кто вкурсе нормального плеера для просмотра ДВБ
<StetsyukIA> видео
<sharikoff> artus: ты тут?
<artus> eue
<sharikoff> стукнись на home.sharikoff.me порт 2222
<sharikoff> ssh
<artus> нехотит
<sharikoff> угу..
<megaterminatorm> Каким способом можно быстро протянуть витуху над фальш-потолком?
<Offoffoff> megaterminatorm: кошка или такса
<Guest83961> Всем привет
<Guest83961> скажите плиз где скачать kde-devel? в репозиториях его нету
<XuMuK> подключить репозитории, где он есть...
<Guest83961> искал, ничего найти не могу... Я пытаюсь поставить прогу из исходников и у выдаёт такую ошибку: CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake
<Guest83961> кто знает то делать??
<ozan-1> Всем привет, кто в скайпе разбираеться, очень нужна помошь. Камера не работает при разговоре.
<Guest83961> отключи её и присоедини заново
<Guest83961> ау!!! никто не хочет мне помочь??
<pingwin_> чем?
<pingwin_> извини денег нет, помочь не могу
<Guest83961> <Guest83961> искал, ничего найти не могу... Я пытаюсь поставить прогу из исходников и у выдаёт такую ошибку: CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake
<Guest83961> что делать??
<pingwin_> +i Pingwin
<pingwin_> O_o
<DarkMist> народ?? ну будте людьми? где последние команды хранит
<DarkMist> rjvfylysq bynjhghbnfnjh&
<DarkMist> командный Интерпретатор
<tenshigo> то кто ищет да найдет -_-
<inkvizitor68sl> DarkMist, cat ~/.bash_history
<inkvizitor68sl> или просто history
<DarkMist> спасибо!!
<DarkMist> просто огромное!!!
<DarkMist> с праздинками вас  о великий инквизитор!!
<DarkMist> ))
<tenshigo> inkvizitor68sl: ну поспешил немного, не дал подогреть, интересно что бы он тогда выдал -_-
<DarkMist> Pkfltb ds dct!!
<DarkMist> dnjhjq ltym boe!!
<DarkMist> злодеи вы все!!
<DarkMist> второй день пытайюсь найди эту гадюку
<DarkMist> а вы подогреть!!
<DarkMist> пытаюсь написать скрипт чтоб чистил этот файлик
<DarkMist> подскажите команду а??
<DarkMist> спасибо заранее
<Bodia> rm ~/.bash_history ?
<inkvizitor68sl> DarkMist, history -c
<skrishi> блин, а мне тоже интерено, где теперь храняться логи =)
<skrishi> и зачем их чистить нужно )
<KeyMan1> ку
<pingwin_> ку
<KeyMan1> Кароч в центре приложений есть такой бок на страничке с описанием пакета отсутствует кнопка установить 9.10
<KeyMan1> в чем лажа может быть??
<Dreamer> привет
<Dreamer> можно вопрос?
<skrishi> привет
<skrishi> можно
<Dreamer> ладно, забей.
<Dreamer> расхотелось
<skrishi> молоток и гвозди, плиз )
<skrishi> блин, дремер.. эх.. раньше был такой хороший человек на канале Эзотерика на чатру.. прикольный чел
<KeyMan1> Люде кен ю хир ми?
<Dreamer> ай хир
<Dreamer> вот ю вонт?
<KeyMan1> >  в центре приложений есть такой бок на страничке с описанием пакета отсутствует кнопка установить 9.10
<skrishi> а я в 9.10 не сидул, так что ай донт хир )
<Dreamer> обновись
<Dreamer> появится
<Black1980> Всем привет
<KeyMan1> а я понел, пропавшая кнопка является мотиватором к обновлению...
<skrishi> привет
<Dreamer> шаттлворт хитрит
<KeyMan1> хетРун, млин
<Dreamer> Вот собираюсь написать на питоне текстовую игру бои комических кораблей. Логическая. Есть идеи?
<Dreamer> два корабля
<KeyMan1> в пиджине тут ктота есть ? :-D
<artus> @voice Dreamer
<Dreamer> челостность корпуса и щита
<Dreamer> зачем войс?
<artus> причем здесь игра?
<Dreamer> а причем здесь виндоус?
<artus> это все что ты можеш сказать?
<StetsyukIA> зачем в линуксе кнопки, есть консоль
<StetsyukIA> :)
<Dreamer> я вор, лжец и лицемер
<Dreamer> пойдет?
<Dreamer> огреть кого на пару сотен баксов?=)
<artus> @kban Dreamer 3600 а так же ты троль, вперед изучать правила
<KeyMan1> > зачем в линуксе кнопки, есть консоль
<KeyMan1> Для винд-мигрантов
<Offoffoff> KeyMan1: да... для мигрантов. И что?
<Offoffoff> KeyMan1: Ubuntu как C.А.С,Ш. в период молодости. Готова принять всех.
<Offoffoff> KeyMan1: лишь бы были.
<KeyMan1> это я к ...> (21:44:06) StetsyukIA: зачем в линуксе кнопки, есть консоль
<jlewka> скачал скайп с офф сайта, и при попытку поставить он мне говорит что в репах более новая версия...
<artus> ну ставь из реп
<jlewka> а чья сборка и ченнджлок, посмотреть где нить можно?
<Offoffoff> jlewka: Дык.... в synaptic
<Offoffoff> jlewka: всегда было можно
<jlewka> хм...
<StetsyukIA> а с sudo apt-get install skype не проще?
<Offoffoff> StetsyukIA: он не доверяет репам... хочет посмотреть, что внутри
<sharikoff> artus: ломанись туда же на 80
<skrishi> да, из репа прекрасно встаёт и работает нормально
<jlewka> чего то я не могу сменить аудио драйвер
<artus> sharikoff: неа )
<Offoffoff> jlewka: и не надо
<jlewka> стиот ток pulsa, точнее, он как бы меняется но на что изменил не  вижу..
<sharikoff> artus: браузером
<Offoffoff> jlewka: есть для этого pulse
<artus> я ж говорю, неа )
<Offoffoff> и забудь все остальное
<artus> sharikoff: днсы о тебе не знають)
<jlewka> Offoffoff, ну так, там не пульса уже, при нажатиее на нее, должен открыться вып. список, он открывается, как я думаю, но его не видно...
<sharikoff> artus: знают..
<jlewka> Offoffoff, но вроде как я ее чем то уже заменил
<Offoffoff> jlewka: ну тогда ССЗБ
<jlewka> там что то матное?)
<skrishi> а как можно сломать альт-таб? )
<Offoffoff> skrishi: молотком же ж
<pingwin_> пальцами
<Offoffoff> pingwin_: молотком безопасней
<pingwin_> хз у меня бук
<jlewka> Offoffoff, а в конфигах скайпа можно это подправить?
<pingwin_> если я начну молотком фигачить то...
<Offoffoff> jlewka: можно.
<hookah> можно пролить че-нить, желательно липкое или соленое
<pingwin_> пиво
<hookah> ъсладкий чай хорошо подходит
<hookah> кофе опять же
<pingwin_> пиво вернее
<hookah> я вот один раз воск расплавленный умудрился пролить. смерть клавы была очень медленная, но не менее верная
<pingwin_> :)
<pingwin_> откуда парафин?
<pingwin_> эротический сеанс в скайпе?
<hookah> свет в доме вырубили, свеча горела на столе. я ее взял, и случайно выплеснул на лежащий рядом ноут
<pingwin_> О_о
<pingwin_> Внезапно
<hookah> очень
<hookah> клаву почистил, но клавиши умирали медленно, по одной каждые несколько дней. через три недели я вводил пароль на биос из 6ти знаков минут по 10, но в один прекрасный момент не смог нажать ентер, ибо он умер
<pingwin_> :(
<pingwin_> грустно
<artus> hookah: скорбим  )
<hookah> artus: это не самый эпический провал по моему ноуту ) через полгода я сломал ему экран ))
<hookah> artus: ку тебе кстати. как оно? праздники пережил успешно? )
<artus> hookah: ога ) )
<korvin> qq
<markmx> приветстсвую, поставил тут кути креатор в надежде получить аналог вижуал с++ 6.0, проде бы все здорово хеловорлдится, однако есть определенны трабл с отладкой, что подскажете? отладка просто напросто не пашет, по коду не ходит, на cin не стопаетÑ
<jlewka> а чем можно проверить микрофон?
<markmx> скайпом )
<Offoffoff> jlewka: есть прога Аудиозапись
<jlewka> спасбо
<jlewka> накрылся( одни шумы
<Offoffoff> jlewka: опробуй alsamixer
<sharikoff> artus: ?
<artus> sharikoff: !
<sharikoff> фуричит?
<artus> sharikoff: 1111111111111111111
<sharikoff> ок
<sharikoff> рещил все на убунту перевесить
<sharikoff> а то стоит там крутится без дела
<markmx> а по моему вопросу что совсем нету вариаций?
<jlewka> Offoffoff, да не, проблемы резко начались в середине разгавора по скайпу...
<jlewka> да и пробывал)
<Offoffoff> jlewka: это чой-то аппратное
<KeyMan1> не подскажите...? Я юзаю (Pidgin 2.7.9 (libpurple 2.7.9)). Не получается обратится к кому-то на ник. Подвожу курсор к нику курсор реагирует на ник как на ссылку, а при клике просто появляется тестовый курсор внутри ника как в тексте.
<jlewka> Offoffoff, микрфон првод зажат был...
<Bitkovski> А вот и Я
<Bitkovski> в каком файле указана проверка переменной time_limit?
<Bitkovski> php.ini перекопал, пусто
<Bitkovski> АЛЕЕ
<vyazovoi> ОП!
<artus> Bitkovski: че але
<Bitkovski> в каком файле указана проверка переменной time_limit?
<artus> причем тут проверка переменных вообще к убунте в часности?
<Bitkovski> а к серверу есть отношение?
<artus> ты каналом не ошибся?
<Bitkovski> неа
<artus> а мне кажетцо да
<Bitkovski> почему?
<shattered> вопрос без начала и конца
<shattered> т.е. тупой
<artus>  я еще раз спрашиваю, причем тут проверка переменной time_limit, php.ini к убунту?
<Bitkovski> на Десктопе рервер поднят
<Bitkovski> *сервер
<artus> @voice Bitkovski
<artus> Bitkovski: до тебя суть вопроса не доходит или как ?
<vyazovoi> Bitkovski: php.ini во всех дистрибутивах работает одинаково, конкретно к Ubuntu вопрос отношения не имеет
<vyazovoi> всегда пожалуйста
<artus> если ты не можеш разобратцо с настройками php дык это никаким образом не корелируетцо с темой канала
<Bitkovski> ясно, будем рыть сами
<Bitkovski> спасибо за просвещение
<shattered> $5 в кассу
<Offoffoff> shattered: касса же здесь: http://www.ubuntology.ru ?
<KeyMan1> на счет пиджина мыслей нет?
<Offoffoff> KeyMan1: а чего  с ним
<skrishi> он подводит курсор к нику и нифига не пашет )
<Offoffoff> KeyMan1: а ты что желаешь?
<skrishi> наверное что бы пахало )
<Offoffoff> KeyMan1: ты нажимаешь на ник, а ничего не происходит?
<Bitkovski> А что за синий кружочек справа от ника?
<Bitkovski> был серый
<Offoffoff> Bitkovski: это как у пиратов - "Черная метка"...
<Offoffoff> Bitkovski: тебя посчитали.
<shattered> хм, кажется, меня тоже.
<Bitkovski> О_о, а жёлтая это чё тогда?
<skrishi> а это значит что они тебя и посчитали )
<Bitkovski> о, а чё бывает такое: сайт ставишь на русском, а через проксю смотришь-там английский
<rapidsp> цвета меток - это уже обсуждение действий опа ))
<Offoffoff1> Bitkovski: разумеется... Это специально так. Ты же с какой-то иностранной прокси заходишь?
<KeyMan1> Offoffoff: именно так
<Bitkovski> не знаю, через тор.
<Offoffoff1> Bitkovski: ССЗБ
<Bitkovski> Offoffoff1: зайди: http://hardball-abatsk.dyndns.org/
<Offoffoff1> Bitkovski: не работает
<Offoffoff1> Bitkovski: у тебя к локалхосту привязана CMS
<Bitkovski> ага
<Offoffoff1> а надо к http://hardball-abatsk.dyndns.org/
<Bitkovski> Offoffoff1: опа, пора спать
<Bitkovski> уже туплю
<Bitkovski> а до этого ставил также, и нормально шло
<Bitkovski> вот, ща подрубился
<Bitkovski> во, может кто подскажет: какой движок лучше для сайта поставить?
<Offoffoff1> Bitkovski: для Ubuntu - Drupal
<Bitkovski> Offoffoff1: он русский держит?
<Offoffoff1> Bitkovski: хуже того - i18n
<sharikoff> друпал -надо умным быть
<sharikoff> лучше вордпресс
<sharikoff> его допилить под чо хошь можно
<artus> да, вордпрес няшка )
<sharikoff> все.. нгинкс прикрутил
<sharikoff> тока зачем хз
<artus> гг
<sharikoff> нагрузки то никакой
<skai> ы
<Offoffoff1> sharikoff: ну вдруг
<skai> sharikoff: как всегда:)
<sharikoff> ну да..
<Bitkovski> sharikoff: вот чёчё, а вордпрес мне не надо, уже помаялся с ним
<Offoffoff1> sharikoff: набежит толпа спаммеров....
<sharikoff> все может быть
<MagicLover> Привет. Подключил DV камеру через кабель IEEE1394. Kino не видит камеру. Как мне это всё включить?
<artus> sharikoff: ты хабик почнинил ?
<Offoffoff1> sharikoff: а чего творишь?
<sharikoff> Offoffoff1: убунта в дмз все со шлюза перенес
<Offoffoff1> ЛюбительМагии: камера переведена в режим показа видео?
<sharikoff> шлюз тока шлюзит
<sharikoff> artus: не а
<sharikoff> его в инете надо делать
<MagicLover> Offoffoff1: Да, но стоит на паузе.
<Offoffoff1> sharikoff: это эксперимент какой-то жесткий?
<sharikoff> Offoffoff1: ну DMZ =))
<sharikoff> отдельный сегмент сети
<Offoffoff1> sharikoff: ну я и говорю, тестишь на хакероотпорность?
<MagicLover> В биосе всё включено. Проблем быть не должно, комп перезагрузил на всякий случай со включенной камерой.
<sharikoff> ну да..
<Offoffoff1> sharikoff: напиши в hostname SberBask
<Offoffoff1> SberBank
<MagicLover> Может какие-то библиотеки поставить надо? :)
<Alagos> Всем привет. Подскажите, почему у меня при загрузке системы не срабатывает альт+ф2? выбрасывает в основной терминал пир его нажатии. Начинает работать только после рестарта иксов(
<Offoffoff1> ну сделай поиск по 1394
<MagicLover> Так и делаю. :)
<MagicLover> Поставлю все. :)
<MagicLover> Потом отпишусь. :)
<Offoffoff1> ЛюбительМагии: нее.. ну ты смотри..
<Offoffoff1> ЛюбительМагии: чего попало не ставь
<Bitkovski> Offoffoff1: Файл settings.php        Файла настроек нет
<Bitkovski> где взять?
<Offoffoff1> Bitkovski: ну не у меня точно
<Offoffoff1> ЛюбительМагии: ffado-dbus-server
<Bitkovski> Offoffoff1: ГЫЫ, вот прикалываются
<Bitkovski> ./sites/default/default.settings.php переименовываю в ./sites/default/settings.php - угадай чё пишет
<MagicLover> No firewire adapters (ports) found - эээээ... В биосе включён, в камеру воткнут. А в камере надо устанавливать, куда отправлять поток? У меня Sony - всегда через USB порт в винде писали.
<MagicLover> Перезагружусь на всякий случай.
<Offoffoff1> ну если через usb
<Offoffoff1> то зачем 1394
<Bitkovski> Offoffoff1: спасибо за Drupal, почти установил
<Offoffoff1> Bitkovski: на нем ubuntuforums.org
<Alagos> У всех нормально работает альт+ф2?
<Offoffoff1> Alagos: у всех
<Offoffoff1> Alagos: это ты такой неправильный
<Alagos> Не выкидывает в основной терминал?
<Bitkovski> Offoffoff1: не не у всех, понится было пара тролей у которых консоли вообще не было
<Alagos> Та я не могу понять с какого перепугу так. Перезапускаю искы - все отлично. А просто при старте системы кидает в основной терминал и все
<Lorgus> filezilla   inkvizitor68sl  пашет с хостом без проблем... остальные у меня не пашут
<Bitkovski> Alagos: мож дрова переставить?
<Offoffoff1> Alagos: а что ты сделал для того, что бы получить сей эффект
<Alagos> Offoffoff1: в том то и дело, что ничего не делал...
<Offoffoff1> Alagos: "Пациенты всегда врут..." (c) Врач какой-то...
<Bitkovski> я вот тоже ни чего не делал, а у меня Firefox только под рутом запускается
<Alagos> Bitkovski: у меня джифорс 7600, в 10.10 у меня что то криво становятся дрова. Я думаю может вообще их снести нах... И видео с ними тормозит как никогда раньше...
<Offoffoff1> Bitkovski: ты просто запустил его под root как-то...
<Alagos> Offoffoff1: Доктор Лайтмен говорит что все врут)
<Offoffoff1> Bitkovski: удали ~/.mozilla - и полегчает
<Offoffoff1> Alagos: это другой доктор.
<Offoffoff1> Alagos: последний совсем разочаровался в людях, видимо.
<Bitkovski> Alagos: у меня 8600GT и нормально пашет
<Bitkovski> ооо
<Bitkovski> на 10.10 тоже тормоза
<Bitkovski> обратно 10.04 поставил
<Alagos> Bitkovski: Я вот думаю может и себе на 10.04 перелезть? У меня на ней и дрова стали нормально и все работало без косяков...
<skrishi> не наю.. у меня 10.10 нормально вроде работает
<Offoffoff1> skrishi: у тебя intel видео?
<skrishi> да
<Alagos> А тут на этой 10.10 не понятно. Она мне по своей нестабильности винду напоминает. Даже коньки с задержкой в 30 сек через раз запускаются
<Bitkovski> skrishi: я 10.10 тока обновлением поставил, на 35 ядре чёрный экран
<skrishi> ну я тоже обновлением ставил.. долго правда почемуто получилось, 3 часа обновлял мне всё.. но вроде всё хорошо работает
<Bitkovski> надо курнуть
<skrishi> скоро запретят фразу "курить мануалы" ))
<sharikoff> artus: зайди еще разок
<sharikoff> чо там
<artus> кая то вики
<sharikoff> угу..
<sharikoff> все гут
<kibitzer> все же ничего лучше f-spot`а для организации фотографий не нашел. все варианты испробовал, даже дижикам поставил, который почти весь КДЕ за собой притащил (ели очистился от него потом) :)
<Alagos> А чем тебе шотвел не понравился7
<Offoffoff1> kibitzer: gthumb
<Offoffoff1> kibitzer: идеально для обработки фоток для web
<Offoffoff1> kibitzer: когда у тебя их +100500
<kibitzer> ну прежде всего шотвел почти ничего не умеет, ну а во вторых там много ляпов в интерфейса, меня это раздражает
<MagicLover> А как посмотреть все устройства в системе?
<kibitzer> gthumb ставил, пробовал. лучше чем шотвел намного, но нет очень полезной штуки - это версионость снимка. есть у меня рав файл, потом из него я делаю jpeg и джепег для веба. почти везде они хранятся как три отдельных файла. это очень неудобно.
<Bitkovski> Парни, у меня Ubuntu переодически виснет
<XuMuK> бывает
<Bitkovski> винда не виснет, а убунта висне
<Offoffoff1> Bitkovski: Ересь!
<Offoffoff1> Bitkovski: изыди!
<kibitzer> )
<Offoffoff1> Bitkovski: В ад!
<Bitkovski> лучше бы подсказал что нибудь
 * Offoffoff1 постучал по деревянному столу и голове...
<kibitzer> бубен только поможет :)
<kibitzer> посмотри что в логах пишет, может успевает что-то вывести
<Offoffoff1> Bitkovski: отключи acpi
<Soft> плеер имеет блютус. подключил к компу. комп определил его как аудиодевайс. Blueman выдает кнопку connect Headset Servise... при всем этом определении пульсаудио не показывает никаких аудиоустройств. Плеер к кпк как хендсфри подключается
<Offoffoff1> Bitkovski: традиционно - из-за кривого биоса бывают проблемы
<Bitkovski> Offoffoff1: блин, гду-гду, а у Асуса я редко их встечаю
<Offoffoff1> Soft: крути pulse
<san4o> можна маленький опросик на ночь. буду веб камеру брать. отзовитесь у кого с пингвином сразу подружилась хотя бы производителя скажите
<Bitkovski> Offoffoff1: чёта Drupal долго импорт переводов проводит
<Offoffoff1> san4o: любая uvc камера
<Offoffoff1> san4o: или устрой представление - проверь прямо в магазине
<Offoffoff1> Bitkovski: а то....
<Offoffoff1> san4o: на котороых написано "Drivers Free"
<Bitkovski> странно, синий кружочек убрали
<san4o> Offoffoff1: можна немножко конкретизировать. скажи какая у тебя
<Offoffoff1> san4o: у меня нет камеры... у меня видеокамера.
<Offoffoff1> san4o: качество в разы лучше... и трансфокатор же.
<san4o> Offoffoff1: мужик =))
<go8765> есть мега вопрос =- как эту дрянь убить раз и навсегда ? http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0109/h_1294521033_6d2c0d3263.png
<kibitzer> san4o http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/#devices
<skrishi> san4o: у меня купленая за 300 рублей логичеч.. в скайпе сижу работает хорошо
<Offoffoff1> go8765: ыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыы
<Offoffoff1> go8765: дай мне
<go8765> чё дать ?
<Offoffoff1> go8765: ну такую фигнюшечку...
<Offoffoff1> go8765: я собираю.
<go8765> непонятно - обьясни
<Offoffoff1> go8765: наконец-то... научились.
<Offoffoff1> go8765: ну где взял.
<san4o> skrishi: kibitzer:  пасибо, то что нада
<Offoffoff1> go8765: в общем лечится так... firefox -safe-mode
<Offoffoff1> go8765: и очищаешь последние заходы
<go8765> если б я знал где подхватил - их так много было (сайтов)
<Offoffoff1> go8765: если не поможет - удаляй ~/.mozilla
<Offoffoff1> go8765: ну порно с доярками тема...
<go8765> Offoffoff1: спасибо
<Alagos> go8765: хочу себе такое! как ты это сделал?
<Offoffoff1> go8765: скажи где...
<Offoffoff1> go8765: хочу!
<go8765> Offoffoff1: х.з.
<Soft> с пульсой всё норм (по поводу прерывистого скайпа) ибо записал песенку в своем исполнении на рекорд проге
<go8765> Offoffoff1: скажи как узнать ,где посмотреть - я скажу где
<Offoffoff1> go8765: а вобще ставь noscript
<skrishi> =))) блин, дорвались.. нашли трояна под линуху )
<Offoffoff1> go8765: и adblock
<Offoffoff1> go8765: здорово предохраняет.
<skai> skrishi: 4.2
<go8765> Offoffoff1: он стоит :))))) - я его просто отрубил на время
<Offoffoff1> go8765: ыыыыыы
<Anatolysam> всем добрый вечер
<Offoffoff1> go8765: ССЗБ
<go8765> Offoffoff1: чё это 7
<go8765> ссзб ?
<go8765> Offoffoff1: чё это - ссэб ?
<skrishi> skai, это что значит?
<Offoffoff1> go8765: читай лучше интернеты... там есть. Это лучше, чем по порно лазить.
 * Offoffoff1 хмыкнул... "Доярки..."
<Bitkovski> Offoffoff1: ха, прикольно.
<go8765> Offoffoff1: так что такое  - ссэб ?
<Offoffoff1> go8765: читай
<go8765> Offoffoff1: что " читай" (жанр литературы всмысле ?
<Bitkovski> Offoffoff1: http://hardball-abatsk.dyndns.org/index.php
 * Alagos У тебя какие то предрассудки относительно бестселлера "Доярки"?
<Offoffoff1> go8765: Гугл... И книги не нужны.
<skrishi> go8765: http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&newwindow=1&biw=1280&bih=572&q=%D0%A1%D0%A1%D0%97%D0%91&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<Offoffoff1> Bitkovski: пароль логин не подходит
<skai> skrishi: это значит вызывающе неверная информация
<Bitkovski> Offoffoff1: завтра зделаю красату
<Offoffoff1> Bitkovski: молодца.
<skrishi> skai, прошу прожения, я в троянах и вирусах не разбераюсь, для меня это просто вредоносный скрипт, побарабану как работающий
<Offoffoff1> ААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААа! ЧТО это?????
<himik> что это он?
<skai> skrishi: ну тогда и не делай выводов,называя прстой скрипт,которому плевать на операционку, который блокирует только браузер и обходится за полсекунды, икоторый не троян-трояном
<Anatolysam> Друзья
<Anatolysam> а кто какую программу используют для html?
<kibitzer> я знаю я знаю
<pingwin_> браузер
<kibitzer> браузер!!!
<pingwin_> :)
<kibitzer> ааа, опередили )
<skrishi> skai, хорошо, не буду
<Anatolysam> )))))))))
<Anatolysam> да ну ))
<Anatolysam> я думал мож что повеселее )\
<Bitkovski> Нифига тут модулей, ну ничё удивительного что он так долго локализацию настраивал
<sharikoff> 2 браузера
<pingwin_> ну или gedit если редактор
 * pingwin_ задумался
<skai> Anatolysam: wget + nano
<sharikoff> home.sharikoff.me
<artus> skai: wget cat grep уже тогда )
<sharikoff> вот
<Anatolysam> далее вопросы )))
<skai> artus: less же
<Anatolysam> чтобы присоединиться к нашему рабочему Exchange, нужен сертификат который выдает админ и подключение через VPN с помощью E-token
<Anatolysam> на убунту это реально провернуть? )
<Anatolysam> я новобранец  если что )
<pingwin_> реально
<skrishi> lynx hekbn )
<skrishi> lynx рулит )
<kibitzer> и главный вопрос, при чем тут программа для html...
<pingwin_> :D
<pingwin_> ну...
<himik> kibitzer: это был вопрос на затравку
<pingwin_> это действительно сложный вопрос
<himik> теперь в ход пошли серьезные вещи )
<pingwin_> :)))
<kibitzer> смотря какой криптопровайдер используется.... если под гостовские алгоритмы, какой-нибудь криптопро, то скорее всего ничего не выйдет
<himik> крипто-про чтоб он сдох
<Anatolysam> нет, не крипто про точно )
<Anatolysam> ибо компания не русская )
<Anatolysam> алгоритмы не гостовские
<rapidsp> Anatolysam: для начала надо найти впн-клиент который бы поддерживал смаот-карты
<rapidsp> *смарт
<Anatolysam> PKI client
<rapidsp> это дрова :)
<pingwin_> это трава :(
<himik> дурь
<himik> в простонаречии
<pingwin_> а вообще cisco vpn client
<Anatolysam> хм..
<rapidsp> Anatolysam: в лучшем случае - через большой гемор, а так - невозможно
<pingwin_> %)
<kibitzer> смотря какой там впн
<rapidsp> да, cisco мона попробовать
<pingwin_> http://rascal.su/blog/2010/09/22/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0-cisco-vpn-client-%D0%B2-ubuntu-lucid-lynx/
<Anatolysam> то есть мне сейчас что нужно узнать, что за ВПН у нас такой волшебный и все?
<Anatolysam> потом от этого плясать?
<pingwin_> мне нравится эта статья
<pingwin_> С прескорбием могу резюмировать следующее:
<pingwin_> если вам нужно подключится к Cisco VPN по логину и паролю — достаточно vpnc,
<pingwin_> если требуется авторизация по сертификату, vpnc этого не умеет, нужен официальный клиент,
<pingwin_> если авторизация осуществляется через смарт-карту... ставьте windows.
<pingwin_> Рассмотрим установку Cisco VPN Client 4.8.02.0030 в Ubuntu Lucid Lynx.
<pingwin_> :(
<Anatolysam> чепез смарт карту USB которая
<sharikoff> алладин
<Anatolysam> самое поганое, что и чтобы зайти через owa надо ключ в бук вставлять (
<sharikoff> http://newsdesk.pcmag.ru/node/7036
<sharikoff> дальше сам рой
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> http://www.nikhef.nl/pub/projects/grid/gridwiki/index.php/Installing_the_Debian_eToken_package
<sharikoff> вот на дебе
<Anatolysam> спасибо
<sharikoff> разницы нет практически
<Anatolysam> последний вопрос )
<pingwin_> не говори так
<rapidsp> Anatolysam: для owa просто ФФ натроить надоЮ библиотеку ему показать
<Anatolysam> я когда вставил карту в комп, комп ее вообще ни как не распознал, имеет ли смысл что то рыть или забить?
<pingwin_> скажи лучше еще 1 вопром
<kibitzer> а что за ключ?
<rapidsp> Anatolysam: и да, pki client строго говоря для 10.04 не годится
<kibitzer> аладиновский етокен?
<Anatolysam> Etokhttp://www.google.ru/imglanding?q=e-token&um=1&hl=ru&newwindow=1&sa=N&biw=1280&bih=690&tbs=isch:1&tbnid=VY2uXbiyifTLlM:&imgrefurl=http://www.mssoft.ru/Makers/Aladdin/eToken/&imgurl=http://www.mssoft.ru/upload/iblock/271/eToken-Java-72K.jpg&zoom=1&w=800&h=485&iact=rc&ei=IdsoTar3OMiu8QOxz7iFBw&oei=IdsoTar3OMiu8QOxz7iFBw&esq=1&page=1&tbnh=133&tbnw=215&start=0&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:19,s:0
<Anatolysam> у меня 10.10 стоит
<rapidsp> тем более
<Anatolysam> хех ))
<Anatolysam> хорошо ))
<Anatolysam> похороню эту идею )
<rapidsp> Anatolysam: сама установка pki client прошла без ошибок?
<Anatolysam> я еще не пробовал
<Anatolysam> пока просто воткнул ключ в бук и увидел что тишина
<rapidsp> )
<kibitzer> вот здесь можешь посмотреть http://www.etokenonlinux.org/et/
<Bitkovski> Offoffoff1: почему по http://hardball-abatsk.dyndns.org/index.php пишет нет страницы, а http://hardball-abatsk.dyndns.org открывает?
<Anatolysam> всем спасибо за участие!
<pingwin_> это ток-шоу?
<pingwin_> эм...
<Anatolysam> )))))))))))))))))) ага )
<Anatolysam> самый умный )
<pingwin_> у меня сектор приз на барабане
<pingwin_> ГОНИ ПРИЗ!!!!
<pingwin_> :((((
<Anatolysam> получишь ссылку когда альбом запишем )
<pingwin_> jr)
<himik> pingwin_: тогда по правилам тебе придется покинуть игру
<pingwin_> ok)
<pingwin_> himik, главное чтобы был приз
<pingwin_> и желательно тачка
<himik> губа не дура! получи капусту
<Anatolysam> кстати, а тут есть музыканты?
<pingwin_> :(
<pingwin_> тогда тыщ 10 минимум
<rapidsp> только художники :))
<pingwin_> :)
<Anatolysam> логотипы рисуешь? )
<rapidsp> методом копипаст :)
<Anatolysam> )))))))))))))))))))))))
<Anatolysam> я кстати расстроен )
<skrishi> Bitkovski:\, он давно ушёл с канала
<Anatolysam> не нашел нормальную прогу чтобы видео редактировать (
<Anatolysam> все левота какая то (
<pingwin_> посмотри
<pingwin_> www.itshaman.ru
<pingwin_> там
<pingwin_> что-то видел насчет видеоредактора
<pingwin_> OpenShot
<pingwin_> Avidemux
<Anatolysam> Опен шот - это как )
<pingwin_> PiTiVi
<Anatolysam> кака )) хотел сказать )
<pingwin_> ну это всетаки не кам шот
<pingwin_> :)
<skrishi> хороший у них девиз ))
<Anatolysam> да ну...
<Anatolysam> это все проги аналоги виндового редактора )))
<Anatolysam> а хотел что то по типу GIMP, но для видео )
<skrishi> Anatolysam, ставь маю )
<pingwin_> :D
<pingwin_> MovieGimp?
<Anatolysam> )))))))))))))))))))
<Anatolysam> такой был бы в кайф )
<pingwin_> Гг
<pingwin_> ну ну
<artus> Anatolysam: kdenlive
<pingwin_> или всетаки преподчитаешь консоль?
<Anatolysam> ((( не ставится он у меня
<Anatolysam> писал на форуме, ноль эмоций (
<pingwin_> тогда noGUIMovieGimp
<kibitzer> http://www.cinepaint.org/more/ если типа гимп :)
<san4o> Anatolysam: все хорошие видео редакторы по типу sound force виндового (если встречал)
<kibitzer> но это не видеоредактор. это система для "ретуши" :)
<Anatolysam> угу )
<Anatolysam> сейчас покажу что kd говорит )
<Anatolysam> прошу камни не кидать
<Anatolysam> я пока только учусь
<Anatolysam> http://i13.fastpic.ru/big/2011/0109/6d/ecc82f476f3cd13f16552c167f28226d.png
<kibitzer> но использовался при создании спайдермэна, гарри поттера, последний самурай и другого )
<pingwin_> Anatolysam постаавь эти пакеты и все
<pingwin_> можешь вручную
<rapidsp> а если просто ОК нажать?
<pingwin_> ну
 * pingwin_ pokerface
<pingwin_> тогда позвольте вопрос
<pingwin_> Анатолийсэм
<pingwin_> вы нажимали "ок"?
<Anatolysam> да
<pingwin_> и ошибка возникала вновь
<pingwin_> ?
<Anatolysam> да
<pingwin_> тогда вручную
<Anatolysam> тоже самое выскакивает
<pingwin_> по отдельности ставьте пакеты
<Anatolysam> такс..
<Anatolysam> буду искать мануал как ставить руками )
<Anatolysam> спасибо )
<pingwin_> желательно через консольку
<pingwin_> :D
<Anatolysam> это я понял )
 * pingwin_ упал под стол
<Anatolysam> мужики )
<Anatolysam> я же сказал )
<Anatolysam> я тут не давно ))
<pingwin_> да ладно
<skai> sharikoff: тут?
<pingwin_> :)
<sharikoff> skai:
<Anatolysam> я для себя решил понять минусы и плюсы Пингвинаъ
<skai> sharikoff: еще раз картинку на структуру сети свою кинь
<pingwin_> <Anatolysam> всмысле?
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/100203/c5c54c5b
<Anatolysam> как бы это объяснить.... с виндой я знаком с детсва, с пингвином нет... решил поставить, посмотреть, покрутить и понять
<kibitzer> )
<pingwin_> <Anatolysam> о какая загогулина, понимаешь
<pingwin_> <Anatolysam> и как ощущения? :D
<Anatolysam> поставил на ноутбук
<Anatolysam> все нравится
<Anatolysam> Но
<kibitzer> а мне вот кде не нравится (
<Anatolysam> я понял, что например для записи, сведения и мастеринга он не канает (
<pingwin_> kibitzer +1
<pingwin_> <Anatolysam>  почему?
<pingwin_> <Anatolysam>  ты не встретил еще программу для себя
<pingwin_> :)
<pingwin_> (пафосно как-то звучит)
<Anatolysam> потому что нет той базы midi инструментов которые есть под винду или мак
<kibitzer> под линухом нет проф.программ для работы со звуком, видео и фотографиями.
<kibitzer> также как гимп далеко от фотошопа, так и все остальное не дотягивает до того же лайтворкса
<pingwin_> ну...
<kibitzer> но для любителя должно хватать, если для дома, для семьи
<pingwin_> с этим согласен
<pingwin_> для меня все есть
<pingwin_> и гимпа достаточно
<Anatolysam> да... вот ГИМП например очень мне понравился
<Anatolysam> но разработчиков UBUNTu я все равно решил поддержать ))) Заказал футболку и кепку )
<kibitzer> меня тоже устраивает, но профи он не устроит, хотя бы тем, что там пока "16битные каналы" по цветам никак не доделают. (gegl движок)
<pingwin_> <Anatolysam> ^_^
<pingwin_> я сейчас в такой сижу
<Anatolysam> )))))
<pingwin_> <kibitzer> все со временем
<pingwin_> доделают уж
<pingwin_> если не обленятся
<Anatolysam> поэтому решил для себя
<Anatolysam> ноут - UBUNTU
<Anatolysam> для работы и игр - Win
<kibitzer> надеюсь. сейчас как раз активизировались
<pingwin_> <Anatolysam> во что гамаешь?
<kibitzer> ого, в шопе на убунте прикольные товары появились
<pingwin_> <kibitzer> посмотрим
<skrishi> Adobe Reader под линь выпустили.. надоже.. винда сдаёт позиции?
<Anatolysam> Total Influence, Call od D Black Ops, Mafia 2
<pingwin_> <Anatolysam> хз я в урбан террор играю
<Anatolysam> Win не сдает позиции
<Anatolysam> ))
<Anatolysam> обороты растут )
<pingwin_> <Anatolysam>j,jhjns xtuj&
<pingwin_> <Anatolysam>обороты чего*
<Anatolysam> бабла )))
<pingwin_> <Anatolysam>ну...
<pingwin_> <Anatolysam>как тебе сказать
<pingwin_> <Anatolysam>они редко когда остаются на есте
<Anatolysam> был не большой спад в 2009
<Anatolysam> сейчас все вернулось на круги своя
<sshd> как в deluge-console
<sshd> посмотреть загружаемые файлы в данный момент?
<pingwin_> Народ
<pingwin_> где достать 35 фунтов :(
<skrishi> блин 63,4 мега весит
<Anatolysam> ))) а что это 35 фунтов? ))
<pingwin_> <Anatolysam>британская валюта
<pingwin_> <Anatolysam> хочу рюкзак и кружку :-[
<Anatolysam> ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<Anatolysam> да ))
<Anatolysam> рукзак зачетный )
<skrishi> ))))) какие?
<kibitzer> так он 62 фунта
<Anatolysam> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=796
<Anatolysam> про доставку не забудь )
<pingwin_> я про другое :)
<kibitzer> а мне сумка понравилась за 50
<Anatolysam> Обрабатываются триггеры для man-db ...
<Anatolysam> Настраивается пакет dvdauthor (0.6.18-1build1) ...
<Anatolysam> anatoly@Anatoly-Ubuntu:~$ dvdauthor kdenlive kdenlive-data recordmydesktop
<Anatolysam> DVDAuthor::dvdauthor, version 0.6.18.
<Anatolysam> Build options: gnugetopt imagemagick iconv freetype fribidi
<Anatolysam> Send bugs to <dvdauthor-users@lists.sourceforge.net>
<Anatolysam> ERR:  Must first specify -t, -m, or -x.
<pingwin_> а да
<Anatolysam> anatoly@Anatoly-Ubuntu:~$
<pingwin_> 62
<artus> @kick Anatolysam
<skrishi> а
<Alagos> Как узнать какая видеокарта у тебя стоит? Есть какая то команда в линуксе или только по коробке смотреть?
<pingwin_> эм...
<skrishi> как аутдорщик я холоден к такому ))))
<skrishi> фигня фигнёй ))) лучше от татонки серверпак )
<sshd> Alagos: lspci| grep VGA
<pingwin_> <sshd> опередил :(((((
<Alagos> sshd: Спасибо, удружил
<Bitkovski> Парни, есть смысл настройки FTP-сервера в роутере?
<pingwin_> Народ всем бб
<Bitkovski> по типу DynDNS
<himik> sshd: нифига не выводит по этой команде
<himik> пусто
<himik> ааа.... VGA.. сорри )
<sshd> =)
<himik> Bitkovski: смысл он у каждого свой, это скорее вопрос личного характера
<san4o> Bitkovski: не то спрашиваеш. спроси себя, нужел ли мне фтп ? =)
<kibitzer> :) поднял фтп
<himik> )))
<Lorgus> Денвер под лин ?
<Lorgus> у меня чет тока exe качается
<kibitzer> что более чем логично )
<artus> O_o
<artus> Lorgus: нафиг те денвер ?
<Lorgus> artus,  интересно стало
<artus> извращенец )
<Lorgus> artus,  куда не плюнь везде хвалят
<skrishi> денвер под линь?
<artus> кто? админы локалхостов и укозов ?
<skrishi> дану.. фуфло он
<Lorgus> artus,  да собственно пофик ... у мне на деб сервер стоит не жалуюсь
<skrishi> он и на форточка фуфло
<skrishi> ставь апач и не парься
<Lorgus> да стоит все и апач и пых и мускул
<skrishi> ну вот.. а денвер оставь девочкам из винды )
<Lorgus> говорю же... просто стало интересно...
<kibitzer> денверна нет под линуксом. а так это не продакшен решение. это сборка для разработчиков
<kibitzer> ленивых )
<Lorgus> хм... как ни странно но Filezilla оказалась лучшим ftp клиентом
<Lorgus> чет зря я ее раньше не долюбливал
<skrishi> блин, откопал штуку )))) http://itshaman.ru/articles/244/shablony-dokumentov-v-kontekstnom-menyu-gnome
<skrishi> круто, оно работает ))))
<kibitzer> под линухом мне нравится клиент gFTP
<GeLic>  а я тупо примонтирую их к фс
<Lorgus> kibitzer,  стоит он ... не тянет при глюках с сетью...
<Lorgus> оооо.... клевая штука ... http://itshaman.ru/it-programmy-dlya-linux/279/vstraivaem-terminal-v-nautilus
<go8765> Lorgus: мне больше нравится guake
<GeLic> go8765: tilda по мне лучше
<KeyMan1> Не могу разобраться, как обращаться по нику в конференции, если заходить на нее с Pidgin. Кто подскажет?
<GeLic> два щелчка по нику
<skrishi> он отводит в приват
<skrishi> KeyMan1, ручками набирай )
<KeyMan1> А еще варианты?
<skrishi> незнаю.. я пока не нашул
<skrishi> выделить, копировать, вставить )
<GeLic> а значит
<GeLic> напиши первые несколько знаков из ника и щёлкни таб
<skrishi> да работает )
<KeyMan1> skrishi: СУПЕР!!
<go8765> GeLic: спасиб - круто
<skrishi> GeLic, только по правилам нужно убирать двоеточие )))
<KeyMan1> skrishi: ток немного не удобно скакать с разкладки на разкладку..
<skrishi> в правилах канала сказано что за это можно получить мойс
<skrishi> войс
<skrishi> KeyMan1, привыкаешь со временем
<KeyMan1> skrishi я так понмаю такое только в пиджине...
<skrishi> http://itshaman.ru/articles/203/bolgenos-novaya-operatsionnaya-sistema
<go8765> skrishi: что такое войс ? и почему надо убирать двоеточие ?
<skrishi> посмеяться и поплакать )
<GeLic> KeyMan1 такое ещё и в терминале есть) )
<skrishi> go8765, в правилах канала так написано, вроде.. вчера специально рылся смотрел
<kibitzer> баян огромный, болгенос )
<KeyMan1> GeLic да? Отлично )))
<go8765> skrishi:
<GeLic> KeyMan1: а ты не \знал ?
<skrishi> kibitzer, ненаю, я только сейчас посмотрел.. прикольно он репортёров натянул ))) такой позор ))) о линухе не знать, там же даже в репортаже термины проскакивают ))
<go8765> skrishi: так что такое войс ?
<skrishi> go8765, предупреждение.. у тебя и так стоит уже )
<skrishi> ubuntuhelp !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<kibitzer> skrishi ну в принципе он начал делать дистрибутив на базе убунту, там были изменения в десктопной среде, какой-то его браузер на геко и еще что-то.
<skrishi> kibitzer, Aurora
<kibitzer> в презентациях на убунту точно также говорят, как в презентации болгенос. в целом он нигде в ней не сказал, что он написал гимп или еще что.
<kibitzer> т.е. не геко, а вебкит
<skrishi> kibitzer, в призентации да, а в интеравью сказано что он сам это всё сделал.. кроме того, убу постоянно говорит что написано на ядре линя, и является проработко деба
<kibitzer> убунту это не скрывает, но далеко не везде говорится про дебиановские корни. я думаю он тоже не скрывал, что на базе линукса
<kibitzer> так как в презентации говорится о каком-либо другом дистрибутиве линукса. значит боленос один из этих дистрибутивов
<go8765> skrishi, прочитал правила канало - интересно ... :) а как узнать за что у меня предупреждение (я кстати там не увидел ничего про двоеточие?) (придупреждение когда-то анулируется ?
<artus> @voice kibitzer
<artus> go8765: потому что ты с веба зашол )
<go8765> artus, а че низя с веба заходить что-ли ?
<skrishi> go8765, во, аурус оп, ему веднее )
<artus> go8765: че низя, можно )
<go8765> artus, про двоеточие - это правда (если да - то где это написано ?
<artus> go8765: про какое двоеточие?
<skrishi> kibitzer, ненаю.. и спорить не хочу.. но смешно.. покрайне мере как приподнесено )
<skrishi> artus, дай плиз ссылку на правила канала
<skrishi> я на форуме читал
<go8765> skrishi: [01:12] <skrishi> GeLic, только по правилам нужно убирать двоеточие )))
<artus> http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
 * [koshka] сходу помацала artus 
<artus> причем тут двоиточия? )
<artus> [koshka]: мяф котя )
 * artus помацал [koshka]
<[koshka]> няу
<artus> artus:
<artus> а , поняль о чем вы )
<uoincs> exit
<go8765> artus, выше просто писали что за двоеточие при обращении - предупреждение - это правда ?
<artus> go8765: да не )
<artus> go8765: а на тебя хайлайт срабатывает?
<[koshka]> Скай мб спит? :)
<skrishi> go8765, я с форумом перепутал просто.. там было такое.. в этой редакции нет )
<go8765> skrishi: <skrishi> go8765, во, аурус оп, ему веднее ) - сто такое во? и оп?
<[koshka]> !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<[koshka]> xD
<go8765> artus, что такое хайлайт ?
<artus> это когда при обращении бибикает и выделяет
<[koshka]> типа всплывающее окошко
<[koshka]> или еще че то
<skrishi> go8765: во - это восклицание (типа смотри кто пришёл) =))) а оп - это оператор =)
<go8765> artus, да вроде как - я из оперы - из встроенного ирс ..
<[koshka]> тем  кто оттуда заходит всем автоматом войс
<go8765> окошка нету ?
<go8765> за что войс -то я не могу понять ?
<kibitzer> go8765 да какая тебе разница :)
<go8765> где написано что это запрещено ?
<go8765> интересно
<go8765> ?
<go8765> 3 войса = бан ?
<artus> go8765 -> не обращай внимания )
<skrishi> go8765, успокойся.. это просто сделано, потому что из броузера флудилщики часто заваливают, что бы оп мог обратить быстро на тебя внимание
<vir0id> [koshka] привет
<[koshka]> vir0id, приветик
<kibitzer> реально канал какой-то фигней стал.... без обид
<skrishi> go8765, веди себя прилично и всё впорядке будет ))) хотя меня уже не понятно за что кикали ))
<go8765> artus, на это только я не должен обращять внимания - или все другие участники канала тоже :) ?
<skrishi> kibitzer, почему?
<artus> go8765, ну ты нууудный, по умолчанию все кто через вебшлюз с войсами, так понятно?
<go8765> artus, ладно - тему для себя закрываю .
<kibitzer> skrishi, ну посмотри на хистори, какая-то фигня. реально мало на какие вопросы отвечают. проще на английском форуме или канале спросить, если нужен ответ, а не просто поболтать.
 * artus ущипнул [koshka]
<kibitzer> или вот это, помацал, ущипнул... ну что это за фигня???
<artus> те тоже хочетцо?
<skrishi> kibitzer: ну.. бывает.. я например сегодня устал гугл рыть уже.. а потом вопросы одни и теже.. на форуме большенство уже описано
<skrishi> kibitzer: а то что старые друзья позволяют себе такое, так это нормально.. они давно другдруга знают и имеют свои отношения
<skrishi> kibitzer: не вижу тут ничего такого.. если на канале будут только обсуждать убу, то будет скукота, и тогда точно будет как на канале деба
<kibitzer> это на самом деле ненормально на техническом канале. пример англоговорящие форумы и каналы
<skrishi> kibitzer:  мы русские а не англы ) и в правилах канала сказано, что канал для общения и тех поддержки )
<skrishi> Данный канал поддерживается сообществом русскоязычных пользователей Ubuntu и предназначен для общения и получения помощи.
<kibitzer> да просто помню канал год назад, тоже было общение, но все же по теме, хотя бы никсов.
<skrishi> kibitzer: Обсуждение вопросов, напрямую не связанных с использованием систем на  базе Ubuntu. Другие дистрибутивы GNU/Linux и прочие операционные системы  следует обсуждать на иных, специализированных ресурсах.
<skrishi> тоже запрежено
<skrishi> kibitzer: http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc читай, полезно иногда
<kibitzer> противоречишь сам себе, только что можно было просто поболтать не об убунте :) я в курсе правил. )
<skrishi> я себе не противоречу )) нельзя обсуждать другие ОС ))) а болтать просто так можно )))
<skrishi> и есть ещё один пункт )) Данные правила могут корректироваться и изменяться владельцами и  операторами канала без предварительного уведомления всех пользователей.
<[koshka]> artus, ай
<artus> хех)
<kibitzer> ну поэтому канал в такое и превратился... мне оно как-то всеравно, если честно. есть вопросы - задам на английском ;) обидно за тех, кто приходит сюда получить ответ.
<artus> kibitzer, у тебя кроме пространственного флуда о том как все плохо еще есть вопросы ?
<updoznak> Какой вьювер VNC лучший для убу ?
<artus> да любой, они все неахти)
<updoznak> Хм , неужели что бы на масдай удаленно посмотреть надо будет ерминальный сервер на нем ставить ?
<artus> зачем, бери любой клиент и ходи )
<updoznak> Ясно
<updoznak> Спасибо
<kibitzer> винагре вроде нормально работает, который дефолтный
<updoznak> kibitzer: где бы его найти ?
<kibitzer> updoznak напиши в консоли vinagre, если что - через apt-get поставь
<updoznak> спасибо
<Lorgus> Ailurus прикольная штука
<Lorgus> че ее в оф пакет не включили... хм..
#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-09
<go8765> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0109/h_1294531310_e81509bc2c.png - кто-то расскажет как такое бывает ?
<artus> go8765, ты о чем ?
<artus> про ошибку?
<go8765> artus, посмотри на разме/закачано ?
<go8765> artus: и ошибка кстати тоже ?
<artus> аа , прикольно ) глюк )
<artus> libxmlrpc доставь просто
<skrishi> опера сделала встроеный торент клиент?
<artus> то руторент)
<artus> вебморда к рторенту
<go8765> artus: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0109/h_1294531534_70497979c1.png какой из них ставить ?
<skrishi> чото я себя всё тупее и тупее с каждым днём чувствою
<go8765> skrishi:
<artus> да походу стоит
<go8765> - торрент килиент - порвало в хлам :) (хотя дня три назад я бы тоже смог такое сморозить :) )
<kibitzer> go8765 клиент скомпилен для библиотеки той версии, которой нет в репозиториях
<skrishi> что за веб морда? и где её найти? )))
<go8765> kibitzer:  и как это лечить ?
<go8765> skrishi: rtorrent gui goole  :)
<kibitzer> воспользоваться другим клиентом :) а уверен, что глюк из-за этой либы? пробовал другие торренты качать?
<artus> go8765,  php5-xmlrpc ставил?
<artus> kibitzer, не, глюк точно не иза за этой либы, она лиш за связку с вебмордой отвечает
<artus> go8765, а вообще наверно лутше было б его собрать )
<kibitzer> глюк может быть из-за того, что какой-то кусок кто-то тебе с ошибкой отдает и ты постояно его скачиваешь повторно, вот и размер на закачку такойже. попробуй удалить торрент и еще раз начать закачку. может сидеры другие будут
<go8765> artus: так всё  и началось - я его собирал - токо потом он из репов не смог ставиться из-за неразрешонной зависимости с xmlrpc - и я её удалил ?
<artus> go8765, а нафиг его из реп ставить если ты и так самый свежий собрал
<go8765> artus:
<go8765> думаю будет неплохо всё что с ним связано - новое и старое снести и поставить заново
<artus> go8765, http://ubuntudays.ru/
<artus> тебе каакраз 5я часть нужна )
<skrishi> спасибо.. нашёл ))
<artus> а xmlrpc-c по ходу для всяких плагинов нужен )
<go8765> artus: спасибо - сейчас этим займусь !
<go8765> видели сие - http://fine-ubuntu.blogspot.com/2010/10/blog-post.html#more
<GeLic> go8765 это не вирус , это так детей пугать
<go8765> GeLic: я так и понял - работает один раз - до перезагрузки :)
<GeLic> go8765 так это кем надо быть что бы согласиться его поставить?
<skrishi> угу, я перезагружаю раз в 2 недели (
<skrishi> GeLic: это другой вопрос
<skrishi> пойду перезагружусь чтоли )
<GeLic> go8765 первый скрин http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/virus/107211/ , ты бы подтвердил?  развод для школьника
<go8765> поржать - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AknYkYdiZe4
<go8765> GeLic:
<GeLic> go8765 у меня девушка на винд7 в контакте что то подобное постоянно ловит
<go8765> думал всё серьёзней :)
<skrishi> блин.. не могу найти этот грёбаный рторент в меню.. или я что-то не понимаю?
<artus> а его в меню и нету )
<artus> он консольный )
<skrishi> =)
<skrishi> а фиглин он как форточка машет? )
<skrishi> эм.. а как тогда вебинтерфейс запустить?
<artus> skrishi, я ссылку выше давал)
<skrishi> сори, щас гляну
<go8765> artus:
<skrishi> блин, там кодить нуно (( лазать, править
<skrishi> ух
<go8765> artus: а это чё http://paste.ubuntu.com/551984/
<artus> skrishi, там копипастить надо )
<go8765> artus: (это я по ссылке делаю)
<skrishi> ох.. старый я стал.. ладно.. нужно попробовать сделать...
<artus> go8765, -- поставь
<skrishi> токо сначало вопрос который меня сильно интересует
<artus> парсер на страничке портит )
<skrishi> есть для Гимпа фильтр типа Потошопского Экстракта?
<go8765> artus: я чёт не понял - ни первое ни второе - если мона пошагово ? :(
<artus>  /autogen.sh && ./configure --with-xmlrpc-c --prefix=/usr && make && checkinstall -D
<artus> go8765, че непонятного то? )
<go8765> artus:
<go8765> artus:
<go8765> <artus> go8765, -- поставь - это чё значит
<go8765> сори - сори - сори
<artus> go8765, смотри, там в выхлопе когда пошло конфигуре написало пример синтаксиса, типа --host , и сказало что не понимает что есть -blabla , понял?
<artus> соответственно путем вычитания получаем разницу между рабочим -- и нерабочим -  ) вспоминаем что во всяких вордпресах на коих живут блоги есть всякие парсеры страшных символов и умной автоподстановки заменяющие -- на 1ну но
<artus> длинную и правим под себя )
<go8765> artus:  непонял я artus
<artus> перечитай 3 раза )
<go8765> вот что после твоего вышло http://paste.ubuntu.com/551988/
<go8765> artus:
<go8765> помоги мне плиз это до конца доставить
<artus> libtorrent11 поставь
<go8765> artus: поставил из синаптика - всё равно пишет http://paste.ubuntu.com/551990/
<artus> aptitude install libtorrent
<skrishi> apt-get?
<go8765> всё норм - у меня аптитут тоже стоит
<artus> ну лутше конечно аптитуд ) он в случае чего предложит поставить что нить другое но такое же да и зависимости разруливаеть )
<updoznak> Alternatively, you may set the environment variables libtorrent_CFLAGS
<go8765> artus: поставил  всё равно пишетhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/551992/
<artus> libtorrent-dev попробуй поставить
<skrishi> а apt-get нет чтоли?
<artus> go8765,перед конфигуре сделай  export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/lib/pkgconfig/
<go8765>  процесс пока и так пошёл :)
<artus> ну и гуд )
<go8765> artus: процесс пока и так пошёл :)
<go8765> а пока рекламная пауза - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnZO3-qYksM
<go8765> :) чё никто не смеётся с новости ? :)
<skrishi> =))) скоро они изобретут бсм ))))))
<skrishi> и калькулятол :DDDDD
<[koshka]> споки )
<[koshka]> я ушла спатки =))
<artus> [koshka], сноф котя
<go8765> artus: новая заминка - я чё-т не совсем понял что делать после mkdir /torrents/.rtorrent_session ?
<artus> ссылку дай на ман
<go8765> artus: http://ubuntudays.ru/ :)
<artus> ну и что тя там смущает то ?
<artus> cat >> /torrents/.rtorrent.rc <
<artus> а дальше по строчке копипастиш и ентер
<artus> или nano /torrents/.rtorrent.rc и забиваеш туда от port_range = 32001-32049 и до scgi_port = 127.0.0.1:5000
<artus> EOF в случае с нано не надо в конфиг писать )
<Lorgus> ндя... ночь была плодотворной... узнал много нового и много замутил... пора спать
<go8765> artus: мой уровень подготовки позволяет мне только копировать и вставлять :( - а при копировании после строчки mkdir /torrents/.rtorrent_session -
<go8765> root@go8765-G31MX-S2:~/soft/rtorrent-0.8.6# cat >> /torrents/.rtorrent.rc
<go8765> < -bash: ошибка синтаксиса около неожиданной лексемы `newline'
<go8765> сори за флуд
<artus> !toolbox | go8765
<ubuntuhelp> go8765: http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox
<skrishi> ты чего его нано мучаешь? )))
<artus> go8765, читай ) много для себя откроеш )
<skrishi> я когда первый раз в нано попал я думал я сума сойду )
<artus> а лутше распечатай )
<artus> и какого фига ты под рутом сидиш !?
<artus> skrishi, нано не вим ) там сойти сума невозможно )
<artus> и да, после первого запуска вима я ребутил машину )
<artus> правда я тогда был молодой и зеленый но всеж )
<skrishi> artus, угу )) низкоуровневый текстовый редактор.. хорошо что не нужно набирать знаки в шеснацетиричной системе ))))
<go8765> artus: я на время установки токо - там после go8765@go8765-G31MX-S2:~$ sudo cd /root/soft
<go8765> bash: cd: /root/soft: Отказано в доступе
<go8765> вот я зашел в рута и всё прокатило
<artus> go8765, ану вылезай из под рута, ибо твоим следущим вопросом будет почему торенты не качает )
<go8765> токо было без sudo
<artus> чего, какой рут.софт.. ты о чем ?
<artus> а , там типа все в корень, лана, фиг с ним, делай дальше )
<artus> проще согласитцо чем обяснить как переделать)
<go8765> artus: єто пункт из http://ubuntudays.ru/
<justas_> приветы. подскажите как мне поключаться к irq через weechat-curses. вечер бьюсь - ничего не выходит
<go8765> artus: так как дальше делать - то - после mkdir /torrents/.rtorrent_session ?
<artus> я тебе сказал как , смотри выше
<artus> justas_, я тебя огорчу но к irq через вичат подключитцо низя
<artus> только к irc
<justas_> ну да.
<artus> !weechat | justas_
<ubuntuhelp> justas_: WeeChat - консольный IRC-клиент с возможностью скриптования на C, Python, Perl, Ruby и LUA. http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.ru.html
<updoznak> justas_: http://the-bosha.ru/2009/10/07/weechat/
<go8765> artus: сори - уже вижу-делаю
<artus> weechat_quickstart.ru  как бе намикает )
<justas_> квикстарт читал уже.  чот там маловато написано
<artus> там как бе достаточно написано )
<artus> сам по нему учился ) поем и добави боту
<artus> *поэтому
<artus> хотя проще тупо забить настройки в irc.conf )
<updoznak> там все просто , /add /set  и тд
<go8765> artus: как в этом консольном текстовом редакторе сохранит изменения после вставленного текста - чё-то я не могу понять ?
<updoznak> или вообще help и читаешь
<artus> контрл+x y
<go8765> я таки дошёл до вопроса - почему не грузятся торренты ? :)
<skrishi> artus: а почему именно в нано? у негоже иксы стоят вроде
<artus> skrishi, потому что проще в нано 3 команды поправить чем открывать в гедите )
<artus> да и пусть учитцо) пригодитцо ) малоли что бываеть )
<go8765> artus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552001/ ?
<artus> go8765, sudo добавь
<skrishi> помоему тоже самое пишешь, просто вместо нано гетидит )) не?
<go8765> :)
<artus> go8765, и как бе все из /etc/init.d/ требует рута )
<artus> skrishi, не, потому что приходитцо отрыватцо от терминала на всякие всплывающие редакторы )
<artus> и вообще , чем тебе нано не угодил? я ж не в вим его послал)
<skrishi> =))) блин.. мне мышководу вас гуков не понять )
<artus> конечно ) ибо не трогая мышку можно сделать намного проще и быстрее )
<go8765> artus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552002/ ? :(
<artus> некоторые синаптик любят ) я его не осилил)
<skrishi> artus: да помню я нано, когда у меня иксы не запускались и я сеть настраивал.. хорошая вещь, понимаешь что любой блокнот - это гениальнейшее изобретение человечества ))
<updoznak> уважаемые , есть желание начать учить С++ , с какой бы книжки начать ?
<skrishi> с++
<updoznak> )))
<artus> skrishi, и притом все основные хоткеи тут же написаны ) чем то на joe похож )
<artus> updoznak, с гугла
<artus> go8765, и что ? запустилсо?
<updoznak> artus: оно понятно
<go8765> artus: при установки веб морды пишет http://paste.ubuntu.com/552003/
<skrishi> блин, вот вы сейчас доделаете.. а я потом логи себе сохраню и сделаю мануалчик на руском )) и потом уже буду ставить ))
<artus> go8765, норм, я просто на апаче это дело строил
<artus> skrishi, дык ссылка ж есть где расписано
<go8765> artus: то есть ничё страшного ?
<artus> норм
<go8765> artus: а как такое бывает http://paste.ubuntu.com/552005/ ?
<artus> патаму что судо echo напрямую не умеет )
<skrishi> блин.. а я помню собирал на дебе пхп.. помоему у меня это 6 часов заняло
<xopek> ребяяяя
<xopek> спасайте
<skrishi> пажар?
<xopek> ща. пишу)
<artus> надо или от рута , или опять же не выпендривайсо и sudo nano /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf и вконец добавь server.modules += ( "mod_scgi" )
<artus> skrishi, а нафига ты его собирал то?
<artus> да и у меня ядро на старом камне максимум 4.5 часа собиралось
<skrishi> а фиг знает.. глупый наверное был.. 6 лет назад, когда только начал учить дебиан
<xopek> как в баше оформить вот это: cat file.txt|sed -e 's/aa/bb/'|sed -e 's/cc\(.*\)dd/\1/' так чтобы sed1 был первой переменной а sed2 второй переменной?
<artus> чего ?
<xopek> гы
<xopek> ну блин как бы объяснить...
<skrishi> по русски )
<xopek> o
<xopek> var1=`cat file.txt|sed -e 's/aa/bb/'`
<xopek> var2=`sed -e 's/aa/bb/'|sed -e 's/cc\(.*\)dd/\1/'`
<artus> логично )
<xopek> мы имеем два вара в итоге но два прогона
<xopek> как сделать тоже самое за один прогон)
<xopek> тьфу
<xopek> var2=`cat file.txt|sed -e 's/cc/dd/'`
<artus> да ясно
<xopek> пусть вот так второе
<artus> а понятия не имею, чем тебя в 2 прогона не устраивает?
<xopek> тем что их будет не 2 а штук 40 :-)
<go8765> artus: а чё после этого делать echo 'server.modules += ( "mod_scgi" )' >> /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf - там у меня в nano открывается не пустой файл а http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0109/h_1294536813_82438602ff.png
<go8765> куда там добавлять остальное ?
<skrishi> в конец
<skrishi> писалиже вроде
<go8765> и вниз есчё прокрутка
<go8765> понял
<skrishi> go8765: artus: надо или от рута , или опять же не выпендривайсо и sudo nano /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf и вконец добавь server.modules += ( "mod_scgi" )
<xopek> хотя по сути если конвеер это же те же самые 40 получается...
<artus> xopek, if zz|xxx $1  ; then $1 |sed -e 's/cc/dd/; fi
<xopek> artus: zz xxx это шо?
<artus> ну первый твой сед
<go8765> skrishi: после скобок в конец ?
<artus> xopek, ну вобщем логика гдето рядом )
<xopek> artus: чесна? не понял...
<go8765> skrishi: оно там и так в конце есть -сейчас посмотрел
<artus> ну я особо тоже не понял но как то так , а , не не так и даже не радом
<artus> вобщем не парся , тебе ж прийдется необработаный текст другим седом обрабатывать?
<go8765> skrishi: а после этого добавлять строчки из описания ?
<artus> go8765, ну дык че ты еще то хочеш?
<go8765> artus: чё после этого делать echo 'server.modules += ( "mod_scgi" )' >> /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf - там у меня в nano открывается не пустой файл а http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0109/h_1294536813_82438602ff.png
<go8765> куда там добавлять остальное ?
<skrishi> go8765: не комне вопросы.. я просто внимательно пока читаю.. а потом ставить начну )))
<go8765>  в конец ? вместе со всеми скобочками в три ряда ?
<artus> и где там пустой файл ?
<go8765> наоборот - не пустой
<artus> кароче, читай 3 раза текст пока не дойдет
<go8765> :)
<skrishi> :D
<go8765> всё дошло - я просто не понял куда дописывать именно
<xopek> artus: лан. думаю погугл. мож чо интересного придумается)
<skrishi> усё.. она засыпает )))
<go8765> и чё это было ?
<skrishi> окно закрыл л)
<go8765> я думал меня убили за ? :)
<go8765> artus:  так куда добавлять ? то
<go8765> в конец самый ?
<go8765> и чё там за скобочки - они надо?
<artus>  >> дописывает в конец файла, сам догадайся
<go8765> скобки надо ?
<artus> скобочки чтоб читало его ехо, если писать руками то не надо
<go8765> это сильно сложный ответ :) - если из нано - надо или нет ?
<go8765> я даже так спрошу - навредят или нет ?
<go8765> artus:  если из нано - надо или нет скобочки ?
<justas> звиняйте, я снова помешаю. вобщем пытался соединится через этот weechat. вылазит такое:  irc: address "freenode.net not found.  посоветуйте как правильно подключится плз
<skrishi> irc.ubuntu.com
<Yuretsz> Товарищи, а чем в Ubuntu можно сделать USB реаниматор под XP ?
<skrishi> если есть исо, то любой прогой записывающей исо
<justas1> гы
<Yuretsz> Всмысле любой?
<skrishi> получилось?
<justas1> всё. догнал.  пасиб за ссылки и советы)
<skrishi> ну берёшь и записываешь исо на диск
<Yuretsz> Сидюка нет, есть флешка
<skrishi> как любое исо.. только не н адвд или сд, а на флеш
<Yuretsz> K3b может?
<skrishi> ненаю.. не юзал
<go8765> artus:  так насчёт скобок - они надо или нет в нано ?
<skrishi> Yuretsz: Furius ISO Mount Tool 0.11.2.1 у меня.. она помоему пишет вообще побарабану куда
<skrishi> она же может их просто мантировать
<skrishi> go8765: скинь скрипт файла.. аурус помоему устал от тебя ))
<skrishi> *артус
<Yuretsz> skrishi: А на шо мне монтировать? Мне бы флешку загрузочную создать.
<go8765> skrishi: что такое скрипт файла 7
<artus> Yuretsz, unetbootin же
<go8765> artus:  осталось три строчки :)
<artus> go8765, бываеть)
<Yuretsz> artus: Соседский комп с виндой надо починить. Поэтому и флешка нужна с виндой
<skrishi> то в который писать скобочки нужно )
<go8765> skrishi: что надо сделать скажи ещё раз (в пастебин вставить файл и дать ссылку ?
<skrishi> угу
<skrishi> кто-то из нас двоих спит )
<skrishi> артус точно спит )
<skrishi> artus|sleep: ты тут ещё?
<artus|sleep> неа
<skrishi> сервак всёравно какой ставить? апача подойдёт?
<go8765> skrishi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552015/ вот так заканчивается
<artus|sleep> угу)
<skrishi> спасибо, спокойно ночи
<go8765> artus:  спасибо :)
<go8765> artus|sleep: спасибо
<skrishi> go8765: ну всё правильно, если я ещё что-то понимаю
<artus|sleep> да незачто )
<skrishi> скобочки тут не нужны
<go8765> skrishi: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0109/h_1294538348_9379b20cbd.png - вот конечный вариант
<go8765> надо эти скобки или нет 7
<go8765> skrishi: последовательность беру отсюда http://ubuntudays.ru/
<skrishi> писалбы ты лучше скрипт.. удобнее считат скобки
<go8765> skrishi: скажи просто нужны эти скобки что на скрине или нет ?
<skrishi> ты не ставил в конце скобку дополнительную?
<go8765> какую дополнительную ?
<go8765> skrishi: какую дополнительную ?
<skrishi> у тебя в конце три закрывающих )) а открывающих только 2 ))
<skrishi> сохраняй, и посмотри.. если не правильно ошибку выдаст )
<go8765> короче оставить только 2 - да ?
<go8765> таки выдала ошибку с 3емя
<skrishi> да, две должно быть по идее
<go8765> да.2 прокатило
<skrishi> а ошибку в какой строке выдало? )))
<go8765> фух - вроде всё - буду проверять
<skrishi> давай ))
<go8765> bash: ошибка синтаксиса около неожиданной лексемы `newline'
<skrishi> блин, я ещё что-то помню оказывается ))))
<go8765> :)
<skrishi> щас
<go8765> 2011-01-09 04:05:34: (configfile.c.907) source: /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf line: 101 pos: 13 parser failed somehow near here: (
<skrishi> бу
<go8765> skrishi: скажи как мне последнее самое сделать из мануала?
<skrishi> шмотрю
<go8765> после echo 'server.modules += ( "mod_scgi" )' >> /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf
<go8765> я когда всё удалил что добавлял - то http://paste.ubuntu.com/552019/
<go8765> но я так понимаю что добавить надо всё-таки
<skrishi> погоди.... строчка echo 'server.modules += ( "mod_scgi" )' >> /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf вписывает в файл эту строчку в конец
<go8765> что дальше после echo ?
<go8765> там где cat начинается - ка это сделать ?
<go8765> skrishi: ну чё там 7
<skrishi> кат это команда
<skrishi> блин я уже сплю.. и в консоли не сидел уже года 3 как ))
<skrishi> нужно сервак поднять, тогда сказать смогу )
<skrishi> сидеть нифига не делая и понимать тяжело
<go8765> skrishi: та я так понял нужно в etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf добавит пару строк - но я не не могу понять куда именно их добавлять
<skrishi> в конец )
<go8765> skrishi: со скобками или без и надо ли в конце EOF ?
<skrishi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552025/
<skrishi> вот изначально как этот текст звучит ))
<go8765> skrishi:  я это на сайте тоже вижу - ты можешь сказать куда мне вставлять то что после строчки cat ?
<go8765> в конец или куда - если в конец - то оно потом пишет ошибку
<skrishi> cat >> /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf <<EOF
<skrishi> ты когда это пишешь тебе что выдаёт?
<go8765> skrishi:  -bash: ошибка синтаксиса около неожиданной лексемы `newline'
<skrishi> блин нет.. в терминал пиши
<go8765> аааа
<skrishi> только пиши тот код который я тебе написал.. он когда переписывал ошибся
<skrishi> он блин 2 строчки забыл добавить )))
<go8765> skrishi:  ты мне писал вместе с - теперь займёмся веб мордой ...
<skrishi> да, я тебюе написал исходный текст абзаца
<go8765> skrishi:  вот так правильно http://paste.ubuntu.com/552030/ ?
<skrishi> нет
<go8765> skrishi:  а вот так http://paste.ubuntu.com/552031/ ?
<skrishi> go8765: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552032/
<skrishi> вот так нужно
<skrishi> блин )) нахрена он тебя в нано отправил ))) моло того что он не удобный.. так ещё и путает, когда всё командами из терменала написано )))
<go8765> skrishi: слава .... - спасибо за помощь !!!
<lemont> эээ... всем доброй ночи)
<go8765> gthtpfuhepbkcz
<skrishi> доброй
<go8765> перезагрузился
<skrishi> работает?
<lemont> товарищи, мне нужно не спать) помогите)
<go8765> дя! уря !
<go8765> слава каналу ubuntu-ru :)
<go8765> пойду ставить плагины :)
<skrishi> пойду в апаче копаться ((
<skrishi> если что стучите
<medvedev80> Впем привет
<go8765> никто не знает как зайти в rtpg ?
<skrishi> я ещё не настроил ))
<skrishi> go8765: ну, вот.. я щас тоже самое что ты буду творить ))
<skrishi> привет
<skrishi> привет )
<go8765> не подскажите почему usb-creator-gtk - пишет - не удалось установить загрузчик ?
<The_MEk> быть может потому, что флешка занята?
<The_MEk> ну там папка или файл какой открыт
<The_MEk> или не от рута прогу запускаешь
<The_MEk> или ещё чё-нить в том же духе
<go8765> от рута - не помогает - флешка вроде как не занята ?
<go8765> если быть точней - то внешний хард
<The_MEk> ну попробуй прежде чем запускать креатор отмонтировать все разделы винта
<go8765> он тогда просто её не увидет ?
<go8765> пробовал уже
<go8765> что самое смешное - доходит до 13% и глохнет :) ?
<go8765> The_MEk: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0109/h_1294549400_936ec9af41.png
<go8765> есть какиенить альтернативы ?
<updoznak> Блин вот когда размер твоего экранчика меньше 15 дюймов , тогда понимаешь всю прелесть автоматически скрываемых панелей
<medvedev1980> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<go8765> такой вопрос - во что лучше форматнуть внешний hdd usb  в mbr или в guid(gpt) ?
<Lorgus> такс... у соседей береза на провода упала...
<Lorgus> эт тока начало
<Lorgus> привет страна
<rapidsp> да
<rapidsp> березовое утро?
<updoznak> 09:18:24          --> | skai (~skai@unaffiliated/skai) has joined #ubuntu-ru                                                                 │ Gabi
<sharikoff> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<sharikoff> !register
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Nebulosa> sharikoff: морозного приветца
<sharikoff> q
<go8765> подскажите как это вылечить ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/552073/
<Nebulosa> надо ему force сказать
<go8765> Nebulosa: так и так вроде говорю - http://paste.ubuntu.com/552076/
<stringhold>  /msg nickserv register lamelame lamelame@shitmail.me
<Odigem> Чих пых
<sharikoff> stringhold: http://home.sharikoff.me/как_зарегистрировать_ник
<sharikoff> тока вот тока написал
<sharikoff> =))
<TheThing> Тэкс. А как прописать программу в автозапуск, но чтобы при этом от имени пользователя? Я пихнул "screen blahblah.sh" в /etc/rc.local, но после логина в систему ни фига сессий не вижу соответственно.
<sharikoff> TheThing: su -m admin -c команда
<TheThing> Ммм... За попробуем
<TheThing> пардон, а по ману не ясно, что тут выступает в роли "admin"?
<TheThing> sharikoff: это не параметр -m, а имя пользователя, под которым выполнится?
<sharikoff> lf
<sharikoff> да
<TheThing> хех. а я торможу.
<sharikoff> =))
<TheThing> сейчас ребутемся, затестим.
<stringhold> sharikoff: home.sharikoff.me - ненайдено
<sharikoff> да ну..
<TheThing> sharikoff: так, сейчас еще один глупый вопрос. если команда с пробелами, ее в кавычки брать или пробелы экранировать слешем?
<sharikoff> я пишу в отдельный скрипт
<sharikoff> а потом с помощью su запускаю
<TheThing> ладно
<sharikoff> этот скрипт
<sharikoff> вообще в кавычки
<sharikoff> вот в такие '
<TheThing> ок
<sharikoff> TheThing: зайди на home.sharikoff.me
<sharikoff> веб есть?
<sharikoff>  плиз
<TheThing> пашет
<sharikoff> ок
<TheThing> su -m типаюзер -c 'screen -c /etc/screen.init -dmS progs'
<sharikoff> полные пути старайся
<TheThing> ну не к скрину же...
<TheThing> тогда и к su путь надо ))
<sharikoff> патч он такой патч...
<TheThing> ну-с, рискнем.
<sharikoff> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Nebulosa> TheThing: у тебя гном?
<Nebulosa> в автостарт запиши что тебе нужно и всё
<Nebulosa> скрин я именно так и запускал
<TheThing> Nebulosa: какой гном ))) на сервере иксы не грузятся ))
<Nebulosa> ну тогда в bashrc их
<TheThing> sharikoff: так, запускается и видится. теперь надо разобраться, почему запускаемые в скрине программы работают не так )) weechat свои настройки не видит... ща буду копать
<Nebulosa> при логине автоматом запустятся
<TheThing> мне не надо при логине. мне надо до логина.
<TheThing> если сервер ребутается (вдруг), мне что, бежать логиниться?
<Nebulosa> как это.. а от какого юзаера?
<TheThing> sharikoff: наверное, внутри для скрина тоже su -m надо прописывать...
<AndreX> всем ку
<sharikoff> есть параметр откуда брать конфиг имхо
<TheThing> не. думаю, тут не в этом дело
<sharikoff> su -l
<TheThing> из rc.local отлично срабатывает su -m типаюзер -c 'screen -c /etc/screen.init -dmS progs'
<sharikoff> подгружать окружение системное
<sharikoff> su -l admin -m admin -c команда
<TheThing> а вот в screen.init, в свою очередь, вызываются три проги. и вот они, видимо, не под юзером стартуют и для них так же прописать надо. не?
<Nebulosa> о боже.. столько гемора
<TheThing> или предлагаешь su -l -m типаюзер -c 'screen -c /etc/screen.init -dmS progs'?
<Nebulosa> уж лучше автовход запилить уже
<TheThing> Nebulosa: зачем?
<Nebulosa> и под этим юзером чо хочешь запускай
<Nebulosa> затем
<TheThing> так можно додуматься предложить и винду поставить
<Nebulosa> что не нужно будет для каждого приложения понижать права
<Nebulosa> да конечно, или автовход или винда!
<TheThing> :)
 * TheThing ушло тестить -l -m
<Nebulosa> если ты запускаешь приложения от юзера.. так почему не логиниться сразу под ним?..
<Nebulosa> не понимаю..
<TheThing> -l -m не канает
<TheThing> Nebulosa: а если юзер не один? гипотетически?
<Nebulosa> а что, нельзя делать несколько автовходов?..
 * TheThing не понимает, зачем входить, когда можно не входить )
<Nebulosa> если так рассудить то и root автоматически логинится при старте системы
<Nebulosa> а я не понимаю зачем не входить когда можно войти и не иметь гемора с понижением прав
<TheThing> Допустим. Как запилить автовход?
<xopek> sed по дефолту обрабатывает только строку. как ему сказать чтобы обрабатывал текст с переносами?
<xopek> http://pastebin.ru/316393
<xopek> вот про шо я
<TheThing> sharikoff: мдэ, ни один вариант не пашет ) ни -l ни -m для самих программ...
<TheThing> Nebulosa: так что там насчет автовхода? :)
<Nebulosa> http://www.i2r.ru/static/486/out_16174.shtml например
<TheThing> Nebulosa: омг... и это не "столько гемора"? ))) сишные программы...
<TheThing> я нашел такую страничку http://ri.idzaaus.org/blog/15
<Nebulosa> да, это второй вариант о котором я подумал
<pavel__> +
<Evpidokl> всем привет
<Evpidokl> надо же... разбанили... :)
<Evpidokl> И с праздничками! Ага :)
<go8765> подскажите пожалуста как это вылечить ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/552089/
<Evpidokl> go8765: df -h что говорит?
<sharikoff> секас?  home.sharikoff.me
<Evpidokl> go8765: место кончилось в /var ?
<go8765> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552090/
<Evpidokl> ой. тебя два?
<go8765> как его почистить ?
<Evpidokl> apt-get --help
<Evpidokl> clean - удалить загруженные файлы архивов
<go8765> apt-get --clean  ?
<Evpidokl> Ну... на самоме деле ты все старые deb-файлы, которые получал, так и хранишь. Удали
<Black1980> Привет
<go8765> Evpidokl: E: Не распознанный параметр командной строки --clean
<Evpidokl> go8765:  или уточни резче, что именно ты хочешь победить, а то я не факт что понил реально
<Evpidokl> apt-get clean
<go8765> понял
<Evpidokl> то есть два параметра командной строки, вызов программы и команда
<RULCIFER_NVRSK> Блин, все ники переробовал- ВСЕ заняты!
<Nebulosa> такое бывает если часто забуваешь пароли
<Nebulosa> ы*
<go8765> Evpidokl: не почистилось чё-то опять ту же ошибку пишет
<RULCIFER_NVRSK> Народ, помогите! Как это вылечить:The file '/home/pavel/Desktop/4game_zapuskatr_S8P5113716Z.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<RULCIFER_NVRSK> преводил, не хватает прав
<RULCIFER_NVRSK> выставил своему пользователю права на ВСЕ!
<Evpidokl> в случае apt все чето нчинается в MAN с '-' - это просто уточняющие дополнения к команде. Команда clean дополний не требует, а просто пгобит все, что есть в /var/cache/apt/archives/ но исключая подкаталоги. Там могут быть ещ частично докачанные deb-файлы
<vyazovoi> RULCIFER_NVRSK: chmod +x или поставить галочку "можно выполнять" где-то там в свойствах файла
<go8765> Evpidokl: и как их удалить ?
<RULCIFER_NVRSK> Арррррр! Я нуб!((((
<RULCIFER_NVRSK> как все оказываеццо просто
<Evpidokl> s not marked as executable == не сказано, что это можно выполнить
<Evpidokl> go8765: прости, я уже нить разговора потерял :(
<Evpidokl> кого? Сейчас выше почитаю, о чем речь?
<go8765> Evpidokl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552095/
<go8765> Evpidokl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552096/
<Evpidokl> go8765: o... печально
<Evpidokl> попытка перезаписать /usr/lib/libxmlrpc.so.3, который уже имеется в пакете xmlrpc c-1
<sharikoff> force
<Evpidokl> Evpidokl: uname -a уу тебя что говорит?
<Evpidokl> ну... force, вероятно
<go8765> Evpidokl: делал -f
<Evpidokl> go8765: ты не даунгрейдишься? Ты просто обновляешься?
<Evpidokl> go8765: нет -f не о том
<go8765> Evpidokl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552098/   это  uname -a
<Evpidokl> go8765: ты не даунгрейдишься? Ты просто обновляешься?
<Evpidokl> еще раз? :)
<go8765> Evpidokl: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -f
<go8765> Evpidokl: после него тоже пишет ошибку туже
<Evpidokl> go8765: у тебя uname -a выдает 10 строк текста?
<go8765> Evpidokl: там 1 строка вроде как
<Evpidokl> go8765: одну строку можно и прямо сказать, не лазя в уеб
<Evpidokl> go8765: давай, тогда по-простому все начни и по порядку.
<Evpidokl> go8765:  sudo -s
<Evpidokl> остаешься рутом вобще
<Evpidokl> apt-get update
<Evpidokl> но это, кажется проблем не вызывает
<go8765> да
<go8765> ..лее
<go8765> сделал
<go8765> Evpidokl: сделал
<go8765> дальше  ugrade - f ?
<Evpidokl> вызывает проблемы почитать про apt и выяснить, что ему можно сказать --force-* и --ignore, к сожалению что-то и игнорить приходится. Хотя, если уже до этого дело дошло, у меня есть подозрения, что ты менял ветки дистрибутива туда-сюда?
<Evpidokl> go8765: тогда скажи, наконец, по простому, одной строкой, что говорит uname -a
<Evpidokl> ?
<Evpidokl> ой!!
<Evpidokl> по-простому - через дефис пишется
<go8765> Evpidokl: Linux go8765-G31MX-S2 2.6.35-23-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 10:18:49 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Evpidokl> #41?
<Evpidokl> тогда все плохо. не знаю что толком сказать
<Evpidokl> go8765: прикол в том, что у тебя в базе apt живут несколько веток. И они друг друга видят и не любят
<Evpidokl> узнать как я этого добился пару раз я так и не смог, хотя я старался все делать правильно
<go8765> Evpidokl: а у кого спросить ? ( я так понимаю это после компиляции rtorrent что-то случилось)
<Offoffoff> go8765: зачем ты это делаешь?
<Offoffoff> go8765: зачем тебе компилировать rtorrent?
<Offoffoff> go8765: это не Gentoo
<Evpidokl> go8765: короче, потом у меня винт сгорел, не физически, гад, а электронным образом... Обидно. Ну, я обиделся и поставил Debian. И, скажу тебе, там ровно тот же геморрой может наступить, если шалить с ветками
<Offoffoff> go8765: надо правильно компилировать, создавая deb-пакет с программной
<go8765> Offoffoff: е не делаю - уже сделал и работает - делал по этому http://ubuntudays.ru/
<go8765> Offoffoff: можно сейчас что-то исправить ?
<Evpidokl> Offoffoff: то есть ты имеешь в виду, что он свою ветку должен делать?
<Offoffoff> go8765: подключил бы ppa
<go8765> Offoffoff: мне так на канале посоветовали сделать ?
<Offoffoff> go8765: а теперь чисть зависимости
<Evpidokl> Offoffoff: нет. не говори страшное! Там проблема в том, что у dpkg есть пакеты из разных раздач базы репозитория. Не знаю, как это можно еще назвать
<Offoffoff> go8765: и стоит ли смерть системы управления пакетов  xmlrpc
<go8765> Offoffoff: попожробней можна ? с этого места ?
<Evpidokl> Offoffoff: вот dpkg и не хочет, потому что не знает в каком месте надо менять шило на мыло
<Lorgus> ку
<Offoffoff> go8765: sudo apt-get install -f
<Lorgus> все встали или кого то будить нада ???
<go8765> Offoffoff: я имел ввиду насчёт зависимостей
<Offoffoff> Логос: !
<Evpidokl> go8765: короче, прочитай про APT, а уже и не вспомню, --force-чего там надо сказать
<go8765> Offoffoff: делал - не помогает
<Lorgus> Offoffoff, !
<Offoffoff> go8765: ну тогда вручную чисть
<Evpidokl> Lorgus: угу
<go8765> Offoffoff: а в ручную то как ?
<Lorgus> Evpidokl, вам того же
<Evpidokl> а мне-то за что?
<Offoffoff> go8765: лазить по кешу  и по системе
<Evpidokl> опять забанить хотите?
<Offoffoff> go8765: править файлы apt-get
<Lorgus> просто так
<Evpidokl> О!
<Offoffoff> go8765: это высший пилотаж.... Если чувствуешь в этом силы - вперед
<Evpidokl> А кстати, в свете этого всего.
<go8765> Offoffoff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552100/ - будет достаточно удалить эти два пакета ?
<Offoffoff> go8765: удали
<Evpidokl> Где-то опизано как убить все, что есть у апта, если оно взглючило или по другим причинам перестало меж собой дружить
<Offoffoff> go8765: а что эта функция делает?
<Evpidokl> И СДАЛЕТЬ НОВУЮ БАЗУ APT!
<go8765> Offoffoff: может удалённо кто-то по тим вьюверу поможет ?
<Evpidokl> как это сделать? Это - наверняка можно!
<Offoffoff> go8765: фуууу
<go8765> может удалённо кто-то по тим вьюверу поможет ?
<Offoffoff> go8765: тимвьютер
<Offoffoff> go8765: ssh учи
<Offoffoff> go8765: $30 в час
<go8765> Offoffoff: я другим не пользовался пока просто ... - не приходилось
<Lorgus> go8765,  не слушай Offoffoff  тим вьювер самое оно то для обучения
<Offoffoff> go8765: с округлением до часа
<go8765> Offoffoff: :) - не пасиб - я сам тогда буду пробовать
<Offoffoff> go8765: ну дерзай
<Evpidokl> на самом деле go8765 это и нужно сделать, в идеале
 * Evpidokl тупо дождался пока винт помрет, а то бы знал точно
<Evpidokl> Но тут есть один существенный нюанс, между прочим, я вспомнил
<Evpidokl> Все как раз нельзя прибивать. Надо оставить менеджеру пакетов инфу про то, что он уже еил счасть поставить в системе
<Offoffoff> Вот скажите.. зачем evince на сервере?
<TheThing> Тэкс. Из rc.local в screen грузится ирк-клиент с ботом (который в cp1251 общается), при этом в консоли при открытии сессии screen вместо кириллицы знаки вопроса. Однако в IRC все в порядке, значит, проблема только в отображении. Если же запустить тот же скрипт в scre
<TheThing> en, но после входа в систему од пользователем, кириллица отображается нормально. Это как?
<Offoffoff> А ведь целых 7 мегов
<TheThing> консоль была локализована console-cyrillic
<go8765> на самомо деле всё пока оказалось проще - нужно было повнимательней прочитать сообщения с ошибками и удалить  xmlrpc :) - уже всё работает :) !
<go8765> всем спасибо за помощь !
<go8765> сэкономил 30 $ :)
<Offoffoff> go8765: а зачем эта функция торренту?
<Offoffoff> go8765: открой тайну нам нубам?
<go8765> слишком умные для меня вопросы (я даже что такое нуб не знаю) :)
<go8765> Offoffoff: слишком умные для меня вопросы (я даже что такое нуб не знаю) :)
<Offoffoff> go8765: ну а зачем эту функцию хотел?
<Offoffoff> go8765: для чего ты все это делал? зачем компилил?
<go8765> Offoffoff: а не то что там функция.. торренту.. :)
<Offoffoff> go8765: мне например transmisson за глаза
<Offoffoff> go8765: а в репах еще куча торрентов... для чего?
<Offoffoff> go8765: есть же другие проги, которые действительно надо компилить, чтобы получить... Например, если их нет в репозитории.
<Evpidokl> go8765: нет. боюсь, чето есть повод насторожиться
<Evpidokl> попытка перезаписать /usr/lib/libxmlrpc.so.3, который уже имеется в пакете xmlrpc c-1
<Evpidokl> это - не к добру :(
<go8765> Offoffoff: моих знаний мне хватало только для того чтобы отсюда http://ubuntudays.ru/ копировать и вставлять в терминал - и если что спашивать на канале
<Offoffoff> go8765: зачем?
<Offoffoff> go8765: ты просто иди в synaptic и ставь ОБЫЧНЫЙ rtorrent
<Evpidokl> go8765: это как раз сложно формализуемые траблы в зависимостях...
<go8765> Offoffoff: зачем я поставил р-торрент?
<Offoffoff> и будешь иметть счастие
<go8765> Offoffoff: или почему не поставил из репов ?
<Offoffoff> go8765: зачем тебе самодельный торрент?
<go8765> Offoffoff: так я ж говорю что на канале то и посоветовали компи*** :)
<go8765> Offoffoff: ну ничё - это уже в прошлом :)
<Offoffoff> go8765: который отличается только xmlrpc-c - который тебе и не нужен наверно. Если ты не знаешь, для чего это.
<go8765> Offoffoff: опять какие-то умные слова (у меня кстати версия была xmlrpc-c-1 или что-то в этом роде)
<go8765> Offoffoff:1 там в конце было
<go8765> Offoffoff: в названии
<Offoffoff> go8765: блин.. что такое xmlrpc-c?
<Offoffoff> go8765: зачем тебе это надо было?
<go8765> Offoffoff: уже понял - xmlrpc-c мне на самом то деле не нужен и я не знаю что это :)
<Offoffoff> go8765: на будущее - не делай так.
<go8765> Offoffoff: это я так понимаю главное отличие от репозиторного рторрента и было :) ?
<go8765> Offoffoff: я уже понял :)
<Offoffoff> go8765: 1. Смотришь программу в репах. 2. Если не устраивает - смотришь в ppa 3. Если не устраивает - компилишь в deb пакет.
<Offoffoff> go8765: вот в таком порядке.
<Offoffoff> go8765:  и будешь иметь счастие.
<go8765> Offoffoff: спасибо за совет - понял (хорошо что хорошо закончилось (пока по крайней мере))
<go8765> Offoffoff: я видимо чё-то про BolgenOS пересмотрел наверное много сильно в ютубе  :)
<go8765> ни у кого нет случайно нормального линка про опенбокс в убунте ?
<Offoffoff> go8765: если ты чувствуешь в себе Силу и ты хочешь стать джедаем - мы только порадуемся за тебя.
<Cross>  /msg Cross register <f15c6a> <niper892@live.ru>
<UNIm95> go8765 так и хочется написать gnomelook.org
<Offoffoff> go8765: Но настоящие джедаи уходят в Gentoo, а затем в LFS.
<Offoffoff> Cross: спасибо за пароль же
<Cross> äà ïîôèã xD
<ubuntuhelp> Cross! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Offoffoff> Cross: он наверно на ящик подходит...
<Cross> íó ïðîâåðü ìîé ñïàì ÿùèê xD
<ubuntuhelp> Cross! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
 * Offoffoff ушёл проверять ящик Cross...
<Cross> íåæàëêî xD
<ubuntuhelp> Cross! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Offoffoff> Cross: Use UTF-8 or DIE! же ж.
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  руки вверх
<Offoffoff> Логос: ээм?
<go8765> так насчёт опенбокса - у кого-то есть -а то я всё что смог норм найти - так это http://ubuntologia.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=93&t=2347&start=0
<Offoffoff> go8765: google же
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  у тя скорость печати ппц ^^^ выше глянь, везде ты... вот и говорю, руки вверх, т.е. от клавы
<go8765> Offoffoff: может просто старые проверенные статейки у когото есть
<Offoffoff> Логос: что вы бы подумали, милостливый государь, однако... долгие годы тренировок... же ж.
<Offoffoff> go8765: нет ничего лучше, чем своя статья в блоге... Проверено.
<Cross>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help
 * Aceler сделал страшную рожу и показал её Cross
<go8765> Offoffoff: это намёк нато что у тебя есть блог ? :)
<Offoffoff> go8765: и да, и нет.
<Cross> 	/msg nickserv register f15c6a niper892@live.ru
<Cross> 	/msg nickserv register <f15c6a> <niper892@live.ru>
<Cross> äà åïò êàê çàðåãèòü íèê?
<Offoffoff> go8765: заведи себе блог на juick.com
<ubuntuhelp> Cross! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Offoffoff> go8765: как у меня.
<Offoffoff> Cross: UTF-8 or DIE!!!!!
<Offoffoff> go8765: Я к тому, что лучшее - это свой опыт.
<go8765> Offoffoff: так и сделаю когда высплысь :)
<go8765> всем спасибо и пока!
<xopek> гпартед поменяет в грабе\фстабе ууиды после изменения разделов?
<himik> xopek: вот еще...
<xopek> йасненько
<Cross>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<fen1x> Доброго времени суток
<fen1x> lubuntu юзает кто нибудь?
<Aceler> Cross: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/utf_8_irc
<Cross> у меня другой вопрос,как адаптировать Steam под Ubuntu,а именно CS1.6? через wine ппц лагает...
<Aceler> А
<Cross> Aceler поставил уже
<san4o> Cross: дрова на видео поставь
<Nebulosa> Cross: не знаю как CSS но халфы бегают очень бодро
<Nebulosa> любые
<Cross> san4o стаят...прикол в том что ubuntu зависат полностью через 10 мин игры
<shurings> test
<ubuntuhelp> shurings, Есть контакт.
<san4o> Cross: прикольно. вывод в опенжл попробовать установить в настройках. winetricks компонентов натянуть. вобщем контра в вайне не должна никак подвисать
<Aceler> Температуру измеряй и памятьпротестируй
<Nebulosa> даже машинариум бегает тока без аппаратного ускорения
<Nebulosa> но ничего 4 проца вывозят)
<Aceler> О, а не пойти ли мне погамать…
<Cross> если есть ссылка на полную настройку unix под игры Winodws кинь плз...
<Nebulosa> там всё работает
<san4o> Cross: такой ссылки в прикоде нет. под каждую игру могут быть свои особенности.
<Nebulosa> без особых настроек
<sharikoff> skai: home.sharikoff.me пашет? привет кстати
<san4o> Cross: http://www.google.com.ua/search?hl=ru&client=firefox&hs=sOs&rls=org.mozilla:ru:official&&sa=X&ei=HYApTbH9PMSh8QPTnbHpAg&ved=0CBcQvwUoAQ&q=wine+%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0+counter+strike&spell=1
<skai> sharikoff: ну пару часов назад пахал
<skai> а счас сеит.потом уборка урожаю будя
<sharikoff> за пару часов много воды утекло..
 * sharikoff щас буит соляру ставить..
<sharikoff> для опытов
<skai> sharikoff: опять?ты ужо ствил ведь
<sharikoff> на вритуалку
<sharikoff> щас охота на реальный
<sharikoff> охота пощупать их виртуализацию тсп стека..
<skai> sharikoff: веселая у тебя жизнь:)у меня проще.сча доготовлю завтракообедоужин, докачаю теорию 12 серию.напишу девушке, что она сволочь.и буду готовиться к экзамену:)
<sharikoff> хе хе
<skai> ну и ногти постригу.а то отрасли уже на полтора миллиметра.скребят по клаве.бесит
<Cross> san4o спс ща попробую...
<san4o> sharikoff: ставь. получается у тебя будет 2 раздела с /boot  ? груб интерестно все коректно определит
 * sharikoff сдал последний экзамен в виде госов 12 лет назад...
<sharikoff> san4o: я на отдельную машинку
<san4o> sharikoff: так не интерестно ) ...
<sharikoff> как раз интересно
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> sharikoff: ну тогда напиши жене, что она сволочь:)и ставь солярку
<fen1x> Кто нибудь lubuntu использует?
<sharikoff> skai: я развелся =)
<skai> sharikoff: ну так бывшей напиши:)
<sharikoff> не..
<skai> нет в те горенья творческого
<skai> хоть ногти то постриги:)
<sharikoff> уже
<sharikoff> седня
<sharikoff> =)
 * Evpidokl отвлекся на беседу в
<Evpidokl> ну, в одном из средтв общения... Не в ICQ - нет
<Evpidokl> в скайпе тупо
<sharikoff> скайп -для пижонов
<sharikoff> =)
<fen1x> Evpidokl: а что тупова в скайпе?
<Evpidokl> а тут были хорошие мысли, как привести выщедший из равноесия APT в нормальное чуйство?
<Evpidokl> изначально, как я пришел, разговор был - об этом\
<skai> лучшие собеседники - в блокноте(С)
<Evpidokl> fen1x: да то и тупова, шта я им пользоваюсь, а он работает... Прикинь?
<Evpidokl> Не то что это странное асько
<skai> вот я придуууууурок
<Bitkovski> Offoffoff:  ты был прав на счёт биоса. запускаю утилиту перепрошивки в биосе, а она вылетает. Ща более новый биос прошил, посмотрим
<skai> sharikoff: скачал серию.и вместо того, чтобы ее посмотреть - удалил
<skai> *СТЕНА*
<sharikoff> skai: красавчег
<Bitkovski> Парни, как залочить флэшку от записи
<san4o> Evpidokl: apt-get moo     все исправит =)))
<Evpidokl> skai: а твой ник похож не одно хорошо известное слово... :)
<skai> Evpidokl: че?
<Evpidokl> skai: я не имел в виду, что скайп тупой.... Боюсь он нифига не тупой, если его можно юзать сже столько времени
<skai> sharikoff: ну ладно:)еще раз скачать - дуло 7 минут
<Bitkovski> а чё со скайпом?
<Evpidokl> skai: ты как-то связан со skype? если да - спасибо... неплохо они сделали
<Evpidokl> хотя jabber все равно лучше!
<Evpidokl> Bitkovski: да ничо со скайпом. Нормально все
<Evpidokl> а jabber - лучше
<Bitkovski> как залочить флэшку?
<skai> Evpidokl: http://fan.lib.ru/l/lokhard_d/si_02.shtml
<Evpidokl> skai: ой. ты мне урлу прислал. Не хочу читать. Своими словами скажи, пожалуйста?
<skai> Evpidokl: RTFM
<san4o> Bitkovski: в fstab правила для монитирования прописать или вручную монтировать с нужными правами
<Bitkovski> не, я не про то, мне надо вообще её залочить, чтобы ни линукс ни винда не записывали на неё
<Evpidokl> skai: я после суток сегодня и пиан. Мне щас только стыкать где кто на черыте килобайта напишет с радостью то, что можно было сказать в десять строк
<san4o> Bitkovski: ну сотри фс  никто ниче не запишет )
<Evpidokl> echo 'стыкать' | sed 's/^s/v/'
<Evpidokl> ой
<Bitkovski> san4o: там XP установочная
<Evpidokl> так даже и vтыкать не получится :)
<Evpidokl> skai: ладно, скажи прямо, что ты имел в виду? Или обязательно надо прочесть по ссылке?
<san4o> Bitkovski: вполне логичный вопрос - зачем это нада ?
<Bitkovski> есть такой человек - Жена, дык ей слово установочная шлэшка, как зайцу Стоп-сигнал
<Bitkovski> форматнёт а я потом опять 2 часа маяться буду
<san4o> Bitkovski: если каждый день приходится пользоватся установочной флешкой с форточками, стоит задуматся чтобы полностью перейти на линь ))
<Sergey_IT> день
<Bitkovski> вово, тока винду держу из-зи Pinacle 14
<Bitkovski> а так снёс бы нафиг
<Evpidokl> san4o: я прочел. Неможко. К чему это?
<Evpidokl> san4o: извини, если что пропустил, но это про политику что-то, если я правильно осилел
<san4o> Evpidokl: да это маленькая шутка в apt не обращай внимания
<san4o> а по поводу вопроса. ты ничего конкретно не обьяснил что именно не так
 * Evpidokl все равно нифига не понял
<Evpidokl> да и и не мудрено.
<Evpidokl> я вобще сегодня после суток где-то минуты две вспоминал, как наш проект называется по сути
<san4o> Evpidokl: после ввода apt-get moo в консоли такой прикол появляется http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/bigJMuazQ.png
<Evpidokl> хотя и приложив невероятные усилия умищи, таки вспомнил, на глаза у удивленного коллеги ?_
<Evpidokl> san4o: ага :)
<Bitkovski> san4o: это чё такое?
<san4o> Bitkovski: шутка разработчиков
<Bitkovski> к разработку apt-get руку приложили русские
<Bitkovski> с коровой это ещё повезло, могли и по хлеще написать
<Evpidokl> Ну...
<Evpidokl> Куда ни ткни, а всюду русские
<Evpidokl> Bitkovski: are you American?
<Evpidokl> san4o: я тебя случайно ничем не обидел, ты скажи, если что?
<san4o> Evpidokl: да не, о чем ты ...
<Evpidokl> san4o: а то меня терзают смутные сомнения... к чему этот базар
<Evpidokl> san4o: но, если не обидел - то и правильно. Я вобще-то не злой
 * Evpidokl просто с детства туповат и если пьян, то не может следить за всеми линиями беседы
<san4o> Evpidokl: компьютерщики вообще люди своебразные, иногда друг-гдуго не понимаем или на своей волне )
<san4o> друг-друга
<Bitkovski> Ладно, пойду я винду ставить на 2 компа. Всётаки со сторона финансовой существование Винды оправдано
<Bitkovski> *стороны
<Evpidokl> Bitkovski: перверт!
<Evpidokl> Bitkovski: а....
<Evpidokl> Bitkovski: со стороны государства?
<Bitkovski> Evpidokl: ?
<Evpidokl> А чем оправданно? Что они только ее познать могут в качестве ОС?
<Bitkovski> Неа, тем что жить можно не на одну зарплату
<Bitkovski> ГЫ
<Bitkovski> нала, я попер
<Evpidokl> А M$ DOS уже не смогут? Хотя там и оно порыто, конечно
<Evpidokl> san4o: А!
<san4o> Evpidokl: ?
<Evpidokl> san4o: кажися, я понил, если я не понимал нашего внутреннего конфликта, происходящего прям минут 10, непонятно
<Evpidokl> san4o: ты про мычание намекнул, а я имею такую странную идею, что если проблема возникла и ее ПРОСТО ОБСУЖДАТЬ - она решится
<skai> помоему кому то надо проспаться
<san4o> Evpidokl: да ниче я не намекал. apt почемуто разрабы с коровой асоциируют. в пм лутше пиши
<Evpidokl> san4o: а еще, боюсь, некоторые вещи, которые я говорю, кому-то могут показаться мычанием, иногда могу даже сорваться на грубость по-собачьи, но лучшеб я мычал, наверно
<Evpidokl> san4o: а.... ну ладно. Тогда извини, пожалуйста. Просто я на какое-то время тут выпал из комнаты. Потом обратно впал и ничего не понял. Я думал, ты обо мне про коров :)
<Evpidokl> Мания величия, чо там? :)
<san4o> Evpidokl: все забыли ..
<Evpidokl> Коровы-то не маниачки какие.... Они звери сдержанные
<Evpidokl> san4o: в каком смысле что?
<Evpidokl> ну....
<san4o> Evpidokl: последние 10 мин
<skai> @kban --user Evpidokl 18000 иди проспись
 * skai дзен
<uvvtu> всем привет
<Sergey_IT> ку
<GeLic> здаров
<uvvtu> соединял кто нить компы с xp  и ubuntu по wifi
<uvvtu> Offoffoff: ну ты хоть сдесь?
<uvvtu> взываю
<ilya21> привет
<ilya21> да как
<ilya21> нет вроде
<Sergey_IT> uvvtu, через роутер - без проблем ;)
<uvvtu> тоесть опять все сводиться в покупке роутера
<Aceler> XP и AdHoc сети это довольно сильное кунг-фу
<Sergey_IT> uvvtu, удобно ведь )
<uvvtu> да хочеться просто с ноута на котором инет, дать инет нетбуку который надодиться в соседней комнате
<uvvtu> притом чтобы без проводов
<Aceler> Обгугли по ключевым словам XP,wifi, adhoc
<ilya21> а есть конверторы гаджетов между яху виста и гугла
<uvvtu> а что без роутера ни как
<ilya21> а то колекция маленькая
<ilya21> у гугла
<ilya21> уже норм конект
<ilya21> кто-нибудь сидит
<ilya21> ааа сидит
<ilya21> вот ещё поблема
<ilya21> надо будет
<ilya21> обращусь на форум
<skai> !enter | ilya21
<ubuntuhelp> ilya21: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<ilya21> ясно
<stringhold>  uvvtu: както соединял стационарник с XP  с ноутом на котором убунту. на стационарник вешал юсб вайвай свисток, от какого компа инет был уже не помню, но работало чуть ли не из коробки - настроек там мало. только у меня кажется не работало шифрованоÐ
<ilya21> надо будет ставить убунту важному человеку
<uvvtu> спасибо
<ilya21> и там надо будет копировать подключеие но я не знаю как его настроить
<ilya21> его можно скинуть в файл а потом востановить?
<ilya21> можно?
<korvin> что значит "копировать подключение"?
<ilya21> я вручную скопировать его не смогу
<Sergey_IT> ilya21, в топку "важных"
<ilya21> поможите?
<ilya21> плиз
<Offoffoff> ilya21: посмотри настройки и тупо на листик напиши
<ilya21> как понимать
<ilya21> та глупо-локальная сеть
<Sergey_IT> ilya21, для "важных" офтопик есть
<ilya21> очень сложная и запутаная
<Offoffoff> ilya21: запиши топологию
<updoznak> Никто случаем не подскажет название клиента для блоигнга на Livejournal
<korvin> firefox
<updoznak> )
<zx_lobster> или Drivel
<Aceler> updoznak: logjam, blogilo, Deepest Sender
<igor> Всем времени доброго!!!
<Lorgus> а доброе ли оно
<total> всем привет
<total> помогите плиз  с настройкой ldap, slapd, как добавить пользователя admin, для администрирования?
<skrishi> привет всем
<total> перерыл весь инет, и не могу настроить
<total> нашел что в 10.04 в отличии от предшествующих версий изменилось расположение конфигов, как это делать в 10 найти не могу
<total> slapd
<skrishi> total: а поиск slapd.conf не?
<total> не находится
<total> а там где он должен быть счас другое
<total> по сравнению с ранними версиями
<skrishi> щас поставлю гляну
<total> при устаноке ldap требует пароль и некие др настройки, но они не подходят
<skrishi> total: man slapd
<skrishi> там всё написано
<total> у мя с анг не очень хорошо
<markmx> приветсвую, недавно помогали мне сделать авторизацию по ключам... все было супер, но чота седня убунта каждый раз при попытке зассашиться каждый раз просит пароль от ключа... в чем лапша?
<skrishi> у меня с ним вообще ни как, но маны я понимаю
<skrishi> http://translate.google.ru/?hl=ru&tab=wT#
<total> спс
<total> странно он говорит что дефаул конфиг находтся здесь  /etc/ldap/slapd.conf, но там его точно нет
<skrishi> у меня он там есть
<skrishi> я проверял специально
<skrishi> поставил ради тебя и посмотрел
<total> а какой командой ставил
<total> и версия оси
<total> ?
<skrishi> 10.10
<total> у меня 10.04.1 на серве, а какой команой?
<skrishi> ставил командой sudo atp-get inctsll
<skrishi> блин.. ну ты понял
<total> да
<skrishi> он афтоматом ставит дефолтный конфиг
<total> нет а какие пакеты? я имел ввиду
<total> какие пакеты ? ставить-то
<skrishi> sudo apt-get install slapd
<skrishi> по дефолту
<total> ну я так и ставил
<total> нет конфига
<skrishi> у меня есть.. ни чем не могу помочь
<total> /etc/ldap  он здесь?
<skrishi> ну
<san4o> total: мож онфиг не сгенерировало попробуй dpkg-reconfigure slapd или ldap както так. ну должен гдето в /etc   быть конфиг
<total> пробывал не помогло
<skrishi> вообще может быть какая-нибудь офигенно простоя вещь... я вчера собирал прогу.. часа полтора себе голову ломал почему ошибка выдаёться.. а сегодня с утра понял что судо забыл просто поставить )
<^DEMOSS^> привет чертята )
<resurection> перепутал с #freeBSD ?
<resurection> )
<total> да нет все правильно делал все поставлено
<total> slapd-dbg, что за пакет?
<^DEMOSS^> ckfgfnm dct[
<^DEMOSS^> слапать всех
<^DEMOSS^> демон слапа )
<User595[web]> всем приает
<total> прив
<markmx> блин ну каждый раз просит пароль в чем прикол? ключи же сделаны
<total> взгляни логи
<^DEMOSS^> он тебе не верит )
<User595[web]> Поставил Ubuntu NetBook edition. Объясните чем она лучше для нэтбуков чем обычный Ubuntu. Пишу по тому-что не доволен не имением стандартных приложений
<total> ну вроде у неё облегченный интерфейс
<Sergey_IT> User595[web], так поставь десктоп
<User595[web]> неа, недоделка тормознувшая.
<Sergey_IT> User595[web], у меня работает )
<User595[web]> чё поставить?
<resurection> Мой старый ноут на котором я изучаю убунту можно сравнить с современными нэтбуками (2 года назад за 17 т.р.). Так я тут все спецэффекты по максимому врубаю! И ничего не тормозит
<Sergey_IT> User595[web], 10.04 десктоп
<markmx> и все таки... какие логи смареть?
<resurection> в XP наоборот всё вырубал по максимому, а тут прямо красотища: пламя, водянистые, прозрачные окна - и ничего не тормозит
<User595[web]> ну так я к этому и склоняюсь чтобы поставить дэсктоп, но хочу узнать чем этот netbook edition круче дэсктопа...
<skrishi> resurection: бывает подвисает.. но не чато )
<resurection> да. Глючное тут всё :( поглючнее ХР будет
<User595[web]> ПОДВИСАЕТ!!!
<User595[web]> на дэсктопе токого небыло
<AbiGeuS> по netbook edition должна быть легкой в интерфейсе. иметь меньшее время загрузки.
<AbiGeuS> плюс учитывать маленький размер экрана
<AbiGeuS> unity под это и заточен
<Sergey_IT> User595[web], а какой бук?
<User595[web]> emashines
<User595[web]> 350
<sharikoff> бу
<resurection> Как можно назначит одному действию два хот-кеев? Хочу закрытие окна сделать стандартным ALT+F4 и ещё RIGHT_CTRL+/
<sharikoff> выяснилось что никто такой хней не страдает...
<funky_punky> то что нет бук едишын в 10.10 работает быстрее чем десктоп едишин, не поверю низа что
<AbiGeuS> а как ты объективно проверишь?)
<sharikoff> Lorgus: ты тут?
<sharikoff> шашлычник
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  да
<sharikoff> я тя пингую
<sharikoff> соскучился че то..
<funky_punky> AbiGeuS: он заточен ток под разрешение, ставил на нет бук, сырой и тормознутый
<Lorgus> гы
<Lorgus> садись в самолет и сюда
<Lorgus> щас шашлык поставлю мариновать
<sharikoff> я пенсионер
<sharikoff> откуда у мя на самолет то
<sharikoff> =)
<funky_punky> а ты не покупай самолт, ты так по билетику
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  шашлык есть... самогона нет... поляк - мэн приезжал... ну мы так ... хех ... клева посидели...
<markmx> ну так что с ссш ключиками подскажете почему стал каждый раз просить пароль для ключа?
<AbiGeuS> funky_punky: у меня и десктоп довольно не слабо тормозит) вообще все от задач зависит
<sharikoff> тя порутали
<markmx> серьезно?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> пропатчили ssh
<markmx> хм... домашний комп?
<markmx> он же за натами и все такое
<sharikoff> а эт не страшно
<sharikoff> с нашим то уровнем =))
<total> кто на сервере с ubuntu 10.04 настраивал ldap, slapd&
<total> &
<total> ?
<markmx> ну и как исправить?
<romankrv> привет всем.  вопрос по сетям. когда на маршрутизатор приходит пакет с адресом назначения (ip destanation) то маршрутизатор построчно проходит по своей таблице маршрутизации и накладывает маску на ip destanation. Вопрос эта маска берется из той же таблицы и т
<inkvizitor68sl> что нам стоит нат построить..
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу
<inkvizitor68sl> что нам стоит через нат по ssh подрубиццо
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> rdr on $ext_if да и все =))
<markmx> счас протестим кажись понял в чем лажа
<sharikoff> romankrv:  давай в контексте
<sharikoff> я сидел пил чай никого не трогал
<sharikoff> тут приходит на маршрутизатор пакет
<sharikoff> я самрю.. а у него гада destination такой то
<Lorgus> sharikoff, про айтишникоFF http://kakashka.info/content/%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%BD%D0%BE
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, цыц.
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, убивать тебя за такие посты нужно)
<markmx> рутальщики блин емае, лижь бы постебаться =)
<markmx> все пашет
<romankrv> и если в таблице будут одинаковые маски например 255.255.255 то маршрутизатор поймав первое совпадение перекинет пакет на айпи того gateway а про другую маску забудет
<romankrv> правильно?
<sharikoff> http://zapteh.ru/servers/13-kak-rabotaet-marshrutizator..html
<romankrv> thx
<semibug> сборка дистрибутива для встраиваемой системы (read-only носитель, приложение SDL), стоит смотреть в сторону from scratch или сделать снимок  с рабочей системы?
<uvvtu> ну всем чтоли привет
<Sergey_IT> ну ку
<Alagos> alt-F2 не работало из-за пакета console-cyryllic О_о
<san4o|2> semibug: посмотри в сторону SquashFS
<semibug> san4o|2: гуд, спасибо
<total> почему при конфигурировании slapd задает только 3 вопроса, а где вопросы про администратора и его пароль
<total> ?
<total> помогите плиз
<total> и нет фаила /etc/ldap/slapd.conf
<total> ау ,help!!!
<total> help
<sharikoff> @mode +q total
<himik> total: Система -> Справка и поддержка -> Темы повышенной сложности -> Ubuntu Server Guide
<himik> ну и там про ldap есть
<sharikoff> @mode -q total
<skrishi> почему может быть занят 80 порт?
<resurection> А как сделать что CTRL+D реально сворачивала все окна, а не чередовала свернуть/развернуть?
<black_cat> апач/нгинх/скайп
<skrishi> а если прописать 8081 он буде равнозначен 80 при работе?
<black_cat> при условии указания порта в URL, вполне.
<skrishi> блин.. сколько раз ставил сервак не разу этой ошибки не было.. теперь нужно мозговать ))
<skrishi> спасибо
<skrishi> о.. сработало.. спасибо )))))
<Bitkovski> Статус:	Соединение установлено, ожидание приглашения...
<Bitkovski> Ошибка:	Превышено время ожидания соединения
<Bitkovski> Ошибка:	Невозможно подключиться к серверу
<Bitkovski> x` pf venm
<Bitkovski> чё за муть
<Gerard1> Всем здрасте
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: и тебе не болеть
<Gerard1> Мну всё равно волнует тот факт, как же всё таки мне перевернуть изображение с вэбкамеры на N61VG?
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: ну modinfo имямодулятвоейкамеры
<Gerard1> То есть у меня во всех приложениях в системе изображение как положено
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: у тебя Asus k50b?
<Gerard1> Нормально всё работает...
<Offoffoff> или что-то такое?
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: я знаю.
<Gerard1> Нет у меня Asus N61VG
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: просто надо параметр выбрать.
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: ну я и говорю... из той серии
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: сделай lsusb | grep cam
<Gerard1> Дело в том, чтоя хочу заходит в систему по физиономии своей...
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: ну или без грепа
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: просто покажи камеру свою.
<uvvtu> Offoffoff: здорово
<Offoffoff> uvvtu:
<Gerard1> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04f2:b071 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 2.0M UVC Webcam / CNF7129
<uvvtu> есть мануал хороший по соединению по вафле xp  и ubuntu
<Offoffoff> Опа... вроде uvc
 * sharikoff бы побоялся авторизацию по роже делать ибо после праздников вся работа бы стояля
<uvvtu> sharikoff: здорово
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: пусть будет... фан
<sharikoff> uvvtu: q
<uvvtu> sharikoff: что нового
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: ну пусть будет..
<sharikoff> да все по старому
<Gerard1> Offoffoff я не пью просто))
<sharikoff> Gerard1: маладетс
<sharikoff> а я пью
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: да я поддерживаю...
<sharikoff> поэтому опасаюсь
<uvvtu> военные все синяки
<korvin> sharikoff, че пьешь?
<uvvtu> коня
<sharikoff> все
<sharikoff> водку
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=79473.0
<korvin> ракетное топливо?
<uvvtu> Мелланж
<Gerard1> Offoffoff не помогает...
<sharikoff> korvin: несиметричный диметилгидразин
<uvvtu> гептил
<Gerard1> Offoffoff подожди, я опишу что мне нужно...
<Offoffoff> я помню
<Offoffoff> перевернутая камера
<sharikoff> Gerard1: ты голову набок наклоняй када авторизуешься
<sharikoff> =)
<Gerard1> Offoffoff находясь уже в системе у меня камера работает правильно, сама прога при настройке фоткает мою рожу нормально...
<sharikoff> artus: дароф
<artus> sharikoff, q
<Gerard1> Offoffoff но когда делаю выход из системы, и нажимаю войти, он мне показывает окошко с изображением с вэб камеры, но перевёрнуто... то есть мою же рожу но перевёрнутую...
<sharikoff> удивительно было бы если б не твою
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: надо программе, которая работает с камерой в этот момент, сказать использовать нужную библиотеку.
<Offoffoff> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<Offoffoff> вот так вот
<Gerard1> Offoffoff Первое время подумал, пусть это будет мой маленький секрет, буду переворачивать ноут чтобы зайти в систему... но за 2 месяца я уже качком стал, тягать его постоянно, ибо у меня стоит 10 минут и блокирофка ноута...
<Gerard1> потому что на работе волков много((
<Gerard1> Я ей сказал...
<Gerard1> онас сама работает нормально...
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: ROFL
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: нее... не камере.
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: а той проге, которая обрабатывает авторизацию
<Gerard1> я не знаю какой именно модуль мне отображает видео с вэбкамеры по ту сторону ворот...
<Offoffoff> она просто не подватывает ту, нужную, библиотеку
<Gerard1> проге я понял
<sharikoff> artus: зацени home.sharikoff.me
<artus> ога
<sharikoff> песня?
<Gerard1> Offoffoff при настройке этой же программы видео нормально показывает то есть не перевёрнуто... а когда хочешь войти в систему у мну открывается тупо квадратик с изображением видео с вэбкамуры но перевёрнуто
 * sharikoff седня еще один системник собрал и включил в домашнюю локалку
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: своя маленькая ферма?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> 3 системника 2 десктопа 2 циски + ноут и яфон
<sharikoff> могу обслуживать маленького прова =)
<Gerard1> Offoffoff есть идеи?
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: ну я же сказал
<Gerard1> Offoffoff можно ли как нибудь скачать драва на вэбку отдельно, отредактировать, скомпилировать и вшить в ядро?
<Offoffoff> зачем
<Offoffoff> но можно
<Offoffoff> тут требуется тонкая настройка
<Offoffoff> при чем тут дрова
<Gerard1> Offoffoff что бы по умолчанию в системе изображение с вэбки шло rotate 180
<Offoffoff> это дровами не вылечишь
<Gerard1> Offoffoff блин... ASUS... чтобы у них дети рождались так как ини вэбки ставят, и что бы им всегда так было!
<Offoffoff> ты просто посмотри параметры модуля
<Gerard1> лдпрелоад?
<Yandzee> Привет всем!
<Offoffoff> ннеее
<Yandzee> Как можно посмотреть сколько еще будет рабоать аккумулятор из консоли?
<Gerard1> Привет и тебе Yandzee!
<korvin> Yandzee, acpi -b
<Yandzee> щас проверб
<Yandzee> проверю*
<Yandzee> во, спасибо
<Gerard1> Battery 0: Unknown, 98%
<Gerard1> ^)
<Gerard1> :)
<Alagos> Установка явы в браузер может как то повлиять на скорость воспроизведения онлайн видео?
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: покажи, что знает modinfo о модуле камеры
<Gerard1> эммм... сайт куда можно выложить большой текст... не подскажите?
<Offoffoff> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<Offoffoff> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<Gerard1> спасибо
<Gerard1> http://paste.org.ru/?ffva7s
<Gerard1> Offoffoff вот что говорит modinfo http://paste.org.ru/?ffva7s
<^DEMOSS^> эй
<^DEMOSS^> кто там говорил - как называется метод удаленной установки линукс
<^DEMOSS^> чото типа bootstrap или в этом роде
<Gerard1> Offoffoff и ещё можно вопрос?
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: а чего за quirks:Forced device quirks (uint)
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: мне кажется это нужный параметр
<Gerard1> блин у мну после обновления ядра не грузится ось... в чём может быть проблема, как посмотреть
<Gerard1> Эммм... я ваще не вкуриваю что это...
<^DEMOSS^> Offoffoff не помнишь название ?
<^DEMOSS^> ink|off|ZNC,  sharikoff  вы помните как называется эта удаленная установка ?
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: это из-за видеокарты
<Offoffoff> ^DEMOSS^: какое
<Offoffoff> ^DEMOSS^: pxe?
<^DEMOSS^> bootstrap \ bootst  или как то так
<^DEMOSS^> для линукса
<Gerard1> тмшвшф
<Offoffoff> ^DEMOSS^: netistalll.iso + pxe + dhcp + tfp + nfs
<Gerard1> nvidia тоже туда же куда и ASUS
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: надо после обновления ядра видеодрайвер накатывать по новой
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: это происки проприетарщиков.
<^DEMOSS^> Offoffoff debootstrap
<Gerard1> а когда проприетарные дрова буду до ума доведённые?
<Gerard1> иль никогда?
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: никогда
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: поэтому я всегда выбираю intel
<Gerard1> так и знал...
<Offoffoff> мне суперскоростей не надо
<Sergey_IT> +1
<artus> а чем это вам проприетарные дрова то не угодили ?
<Offoffoff> тем более в ноуте
<Offoffoff> artus: своей проприетарностью...
<Gerard1> Мне всегда невезёт... то кекстов для мака нет... то дрова неровные...
<Offoffoff> artus: из них так и льётся...
<Sergey_IT> Gerard1, это не проблема везения..
<Vinil> Ðåáÿò ïðèâåò. êòî ìîæåò ïîìî÷ü ñ óñòàíîâêîé Ubuntu íà íåòáóê?
<ubuntuhelp> Vinil! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Gerard1> криворукость? или рукожопость?
<Sergey_IT> Vinil, на какой, какую версию.....
<Vinil> ÿ äóìàþ ðóêîæîïîñòü:)
<Vinil> Íåòáóê Packard bell dot s2 /300
<ubuntuhelp> Vinil! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> @kick Vinil чини кодировку
<Gerard1> гыыыы...
<black_cat> с кирилицей в ризоне :)
<Sergey_IT> Gerard1, чего гыгыкаешь? Многие с этого начинали....
<Gerard1> меня просто так же швырнули поначалу))) сам такой, вот и гыгыкаю))
<Vinil> извините. все ли нормально?
<artus> теперь да
<Gerard1> Привет Винил!
<Vinil> коротко нетбук Packard bell dot s2 /300. скачал Ubuntu 10.10. Порылся в гугле и понял что чтобы записать на флешку надо воспольщоваться утилитой unetbootin. Записал на флешку. В нетбуке,в биосе выставил чтобы сначала читалась флешка. запустилось. пояилось окÐ
<Vinil> in
<artus> вот жеш, он еще и не пиджине (
<black_cat> перед этим была опера, неизвестно шо хуже :)
<Vinil> Опера и сейчас)не стал пока качать:)
<Gerard1> я тоже на пиджине артус...
<Gerard1> а что это считается западло?
<artus> Gerard1, сочуствую )
<gavaets> Парни, подскажите, куда шрифты копировать
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: неа... просто там utf-8 по умолчанию
<gavaets> Ща варианты напишу
<Vinil> проблема такая:в один момент он мну пишет : "Стандартый CD-rom не обнаружен
<Vinil> как исправить?:(
<romankrv> для каких целей используются сети с адресами начинающиеся на 10.X.X.X ?
<Offoffoff> gavaets: zalil.ru
<artus> Gerard1, западло вот http://itmages.ru/image/view/102512/06e613df
<Offoffoff> gavaets: сам сделал? или передрал?
<gavaets> 1) usr/share/fonts или 2) usr/share/fonts/truetype
<Gerard1> Offoffoff просто по привычке при настройке все ставят CP1251.... в этом всё и дело...
<gavaets> Offoffoff в смысле?э
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: не здоровая привычка... в наш 21ый век, когда космические корабли...
<Gerard1> Мне на пиджине просто удобнее у мну тут ICQ, Mail Agent, и IRC
<Vinil> народ.помогите пжта))
<Offoffoff> Vinil: внешний есть?
<Vinil> неа:(
<gavaets> есть какие-то идеи?
<Offoffoff> Vinil: запишись на болванку - загрузись с неё
<Offoffoff> Vinil: создай в ней флешку.
<Vinil> спасибо! попробую!
<Offoffoff> Vinil: unibootin чего-то испортил
<gavaets> Или может быть в ~/.fons ???
<Offoffoff> Vinil: еще вариант - можно в виртуальной машине загрузиться
<Offoffoff> Vinil: в virtualbox с usb
<Offoffoff> и создать там флеху.
<Gerard1> пипец артус... а мой текст водно, почему?
<Gerard1> А я его текст вижу...
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: потому, что он не на pidgin
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: вот так вот.
<Offoffoff> Gerard1: У тебя преимущество.. двойное же.
<Gerard1> Ну артус то мой текст видит, я на пиджине... а его текст не видит, тот тоже на пиджине...
<Offoffoff> gavaets: да.. в ~/.fonts
<artus> Gerard1, потому что унылый пиджин не умеет резать сообщения , которые больше 256 символов , и видят его только такие же унылые пиджины )
<gavaets> Offoffoff cgfcb,j
<gavaets> *спасибо :)
<Offoffoff> gavaets: и они будут доступы твоему пользователю.. Во всех прогах
<SUFLEX_> что такое "Ваше хранилище Ubuntu One заполнено. Надо улучшить подписку" ?
<gavaets> А потом fc-cache -fv
<gavaets> да?
<artus> SUFLEX_, это значит что пора выбирать дропбокс у которого 10ть гигоф хранилище )
<SUFLEX_> artus  а в чем ваще проблема то. я ж никуда не подписывался. же.
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: ыыыы... значит кто-то подписался вместо тебя.
<gavaets> SUFLEX_ лол
<artus> SUFLEX_, дык тебя ж даже не спрашивали )
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: кто еще, кроме тебя пользуется логином?
<gavaets> SUFLEX_ или от ланчпада может кому-то давал логин свой
<Offoffoff> artus: а по новому, что ли на автомате?
<artus> Offoffoff, ну да )
<SUFLEX_> да никто не может. а что это за хранилище. что там. есть что интересно?
<Vinil> эм.ребят.сори за тупой вопрос, но образ который весит 700 метров никак на DVD не записать чтоль?
<Offoffoff> artus: я просто давно ставил.
<Soft> Привет всем. С блютусом (ЮСБ хренка) кто хорошо общается?
<gavaets> artus нет. Там всеравно логиниться надо
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: ну так загляни туда
<Offoffoff> Soft: какая блутузина
<SUFLEX_> Offoffoff  скажи навскидку. что там ваще
<Offoffoff> Soft: возьми в магазине и проверь
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: почти уверен, что порнуха
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: 80% контента в интернете - порнография.
<artus> gavaets, бубунтован ставитцо по дефолту с 10.04, и автоматом чето гдето синхронизируеть причем никому ничего не говоря )
<SUFLEX_> )). этого точно не может быть
<gavaets> Vinil я меньше 1.35 ГБ dvd не видел
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: зря надеешься, учитывая, что ты даже не знал про хранилище
<SUFLEX_> Offoffoff  ну щас посмотрим
<Soft> Offoffoff: да взял работает.... вот блютус микрофон сделал... микрофон тот не очень. хочу МП3 плеер подключить он с блутузом... а он зараза не определяется как хендсфри
<gavaets> artus после покупки нового винта поставил 10.10. И пока не залогинился не работал сервис этот
<Offoffoff> Soft: надо тогда колдунство привлекать для создания профилей устройства твоего.
<Offoffoff> Soft: напиши на launchpad.net проблему эту.
<Soft> эм... где найти заклинания?
<Offoffoff> Soft: может в следующем релизе сделают.
<Soft> на английском?
<artus> в великой книге заклинаний
<Offoffoff> Soft: а так видел, где-то такое... Но там сложно для новичка.
<Vinil> Offoffoff		чувак, можешь в icq постучатся пож-та? 386-666-589
<Offoffoff> Soft: и на форум forum.ubuntu.ru
<Offoffoff> Soft: там есть раздел специальный для передачи запросов в ubuntu.com, для тех, кто не знает языка
<Offoffoff> Vinil: изыди неверный
<Vinil> Offoffoff		будь человеком!:)))
<Offoffoff> Vinil: Как мне ты можешь сметь просить зайти в ICQ, которое умерло еще несколько лет назад?
<Offoffoff> Vinil: ICQ - не существует. Это игра твоего разума.
<Soft> Offoffoff: где этот раздел на форуме.убунты.ру?
<Vinil> Offoffoff	согласен:)
<Offoffoff> Soft: ну поищи же. Я дал направление.
<Offoffoff> Vinil: ну а в jabber ты меня быстро найдешь, если имеешь моск.
<gavaets> Offoffoff :D
<Vinil> Короче пох. все уже поняли что я в этой теме я нубяра полнейший)
<artus> @kick Vinil еще 1н мат и получиш бан
<Offoffoff> Vinil: я тоже..
<Offoffoff> Volkodav: тут все нубы... И не комплексуют по этому поводу.
<Offoffoff> Volkodav: тут все нубы... И не комплексуют по этому поводу.
<Offoffoff> Vinil: ^
<Vinil> Offoffoff		спрошу так и в наглую) Записать ubuntг на диск, потом тыркнуть запустить Ubuntu.а дальше что,не подскажешь?
<Offoffoff> Vinil: неее...
<_GerarD_> Одолели...
<Offoffoff> перезагрузить комп
<Vinil> Offoffoff	просто на этом компе у мну виндовоз xp
<Offoffoff> Vinil: в BIOS выбрать загружаться с CD
<Offoffoff> Vinil: и чо?
<Vinil> ну перезагрузить,и потом в менюшке выбрать запустить ubunte
<Vinil> выставить топонятно)
<Offoffoff> Vinil: ты же лайвCD будешь выбирать
<_GerarD_> артус а xchat не западло?
<Offoffoff> Vinil: и там уже - создать флешку
<Vinil> Offoffoff спасибо! Попробую! сейчаспопробую через мобилку зайти сюда)
<Offoffoff> Vinil: Система/Администрирование/Создание загрузочного диска
<Offoffoff> Vinil: зачем через мобилку?
<Offoffoff> Vinil: в лайв сиди есть empathy
<Sergey_IT> Vinil, а лучше копм. ликбез пройти
<Offoffoff> Vinil: вот тут: www.ubuntologia.ru
<_GerarD_> У тебя инсталл может идти и ты можешь сидеть здесь
<Offoffoff> Vinil: ну и советоваться даже при установке... из этого же дистрибутива.
<SUFLEX_> Если я ваще снесу этот UbutuOne. ниче ассссобо плохого не будет?
<SUFLEX_> Ubuntu One
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: неа...
<Vinil> спасибо ребят за советы! пойду перезагружатся:)
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: раньше это было дополнительное приложение
<SUFLEX_> Offoffoff  ясно. спасибо. я так и не смог туда зайти.
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: ну меня бы мучало любопытство...
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: я бы спать не мог бы.
<SUFLEX_> да мне тоже интересно стало. но я не знаю ни логина ни пароля
<SUFLEX_> мои не подходят
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_: он обычно совпадает с логином в систему
<Offoffoff> плюс есть система вспоминания же
<SUFLEX_> там ящик нужен твой
<SUFLEX_> а моего там нету ваще
<Offoffoff> Если уведомления приходят тебе
<Offoffoff> значит в системе пароль и ящик есть
<Offoffoff> узри
<Offoffoff> Система/Параметры/Ubuntu One
<Offoffoff> SUFLEX_:
<SUFLEX_> Offoffoff  не. ничего нету. требуется ввести. не подходит ничего.
<ucantkickme> привет. че делаете?
<SUFLEX_> ucantkickme  а ты девушка что ли?
<ucantkickme> парень
<ucantkickme> скучно
<ucantkickme> :)
<Offoffoff> ucantkickme: Поставь Ubuntu в своей школе. Незаметно. Везде.
<Offoffoff> ucantkickme: Будет весело.
<Offoffoff> ucantkickme: В газеты попадёшь.
<ucantkickme> школу уже как 8 лет закончил
<Offoffoff> ucantkickme: оооо... тем более! На работе!
<Offoffoff> ucantkickme: тогда вообще будет не скучно.
<ucantkickme> У нас тут деревня никто о СПО и не слыхал
<ucantkickme> город-миллионник, а как деревня
<Vinil> эм.Народ. перезагрузил виндовс. выставилвбиосечтобсначалапрочитался диск. и потом вижу менюшку Ubuntu. Там пункты Установка,проверить CD ,загрузиться с первого жесткого диска, проверить память, восстановить. что нажать чтоб просто ее отерÐ
<Vinil> сделать флешку?
<ucantkickme> в магазинах ничего не достать
<[Raiden]> мда, рекламы слегка нехватает линю, пуст ьв нем ест ьтонны недостатков, помимо плюсов, но всеравно реклама бы не помешала и правильный маркетинг если угодно
<SUFLEX_> Vinil WTF
<[Raiden]> что бы так сказать... Каждая деревня знала об спо, даже кому не надо.
<[Raiden]> :)
<SUFLEX_> 	
<SUFLEX_> [Raiden]  не. не . рекламы не надо здесь.
<Vinil> пункта зпустить Ubuntu без установки нет.
<SUFLEX_> Vinil  есть
<Vinil> SUFLEX_ только что запускался нету.
<SUFLEX_> Vinil  попробовать...
<Vinil> есть тока установка
<Sergey_IT> Vinil, что за дистр скачал?
<Vinil> ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Sergey_IT> Vinil, а надо было *-desktop
<Vinil> блиииин
<Vinil> ладно)спасибо)
<Vinil> перекачиваю)
<Sergey_IT> Vinil  и возможно 10.04 для начала (посмотри на форумах проблемы 10.10 с твоим ноутом)
<SUFLEX_> Vinil  а время уходит. стареешь с каждой секундой.
<Sergey_IT> SUFLEX_, чего пугаешь! У него еще года 2 до 100 лет есть
<_GerarD_> ns nen&
<_GerarD_> Ты тут?
<_GerarD_> упс
<Lorgus> инквизитор всеж  маладца... панель лучше чем у многих провов работает
<SUFLEX_> Sergey_IT   )). еще пацан да?
<_GerarD_> сорри ребят))
<SUFLEX_> _GerarD_  я тебя извиняю
<SUFLEX_> теперь опять моя очередь. как мне исправить шрифты в браузерах. в системе они нормальныею но в обоих браузерах одинаково гавнистые
<SUFLEX_> ?
<SUFLEX_> это случилось после установки и удаления KDE
<Sergey_IT> SUFLEX_, а настройки в браузерах?
<[Raiden]> Я предпочитаю делать так в фф , вместо шрифта в статье можно либерейшены, хотя у меня именно тот
<SUFLEX_> Sergey_IT  что бы не поставлю они не меняются. почему то
<[Raiden]> http://www.shatlovsky.ru/2008/09/21/firefox-linux-idealnye-shrifty/
<_GerarD_> Offoffoff http://itmages.ru/image/view/102541/c04138cb  воть моя убунту
<[Raiden]> почему изменились из-за кде - не могу сказать - не встречался.
<SUFLEX_> [Raiden]  ну я становил и удалил KDE сразу. после они стали такие
<SUFLEX_> гавным гавно карочи
<[Raiden]> Ну я незнаю почему, поэтому и испрвить незнаю как. Скорее всего произошло то, что вместо альясов на шрифты  ,поставились реальные :) Если узнат ькакие ,т оможно было бы вернуть как было.
<[Raiden]> или я вообще незнаю.
<[Raiden]> тема альясов, вместо шрифтов по линку выше есть.
<SUFLEX_> [Raiden]   спасибо как бы за линк
<SUFLEX_> над опосмотреть
<[Raiden]> в фф скорее всег опо умолчанию Sans , или что-то ещё что является реально другим шрифтом. И видимо это в твоей системе изменилось.
<[Raiden]> это единственная идея и копат ькуда-то сюда ) или прост о вбраузерах выбрать другие шрифты
<SUFLEX_> [Raiden]  а я ж пробую другие. ничего не меняется. главное шрифт заголовка окна и панелей инструментов нормальные. а сам контент ваще гавно
<_GerarD_> Вернусь в свой любимый пиджин... ибо иксчат это неудобно +1 ненужное окно открыто!
<[Raiden]> что бы понять  , что в лине есть альясы на шрифты\подмена, можете набрать fc-match Sans
<SUFLEX_> ща попроьую
<^DEMOSS^> у меня есть исо образ и физ доступ к тачке, 2 машины с дебианом, исошник от мандривы - можно его как то прикрутить и стартовать установку с него 7
<[Raiden]> SUFLEX_: Хм, незнаю тогда :) писани на форум.
<SUFLEX_> [Raiden]  мб
<partyzan> trastia vsem
<Gerard1> И вот я снова тут! ))
<SUFLEX_> [Raiden] DejaVuSans стоит. это нормально?
<Lorgus> мож у кого завалялась... нужна музыка из игрухи Дьяболо... ищу одну весЧЬ
<[Raiden]> SUFLEX_: есть мысль ещё. Создай нового юзера, если там ок, то проблема не глобальная , а в юзерских настройках и надо что-то грохнут ьв хомпапке.
<[Raiden]> SUFLEX_: в этом случае нормально ) Это просто пример подмены
<SUFLEX_> [Raiden]  вот это ваще супер идею. спасибо светлпая голова.
<[Raiden]> SUFLEX_: посмотри ещё это http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1556849
<SUFLEX_> [Raiden]  у другого пользователя все идеально )
<[Raiden]> Если верить линку выше mv ~/.fonts.conf ~/.fonts.conf.bak поможет.
<Yandzee> Где можно достать emerald версии 0.8.4 для бубунты?
<Black1980> А в репах нема???
<Black1980> И для чего именно эта версия???
<Yandzee> в моей теме черную дырку отображает
<Yandzee> 0.7.2
<Yandzee> это которая сейчас
<Yandzee> а на 0.8.4 такого нет
<Black1980> Проблема в теме
<SUFLEX_> [Raiden]  ты парень реально крут). спасибо. ваще помог.
<Yandzee> нет
<Yandzee> создавал тему на 0.8.
<Yandzee> 0.8.4
<Yandzee> все нормально было
<Black1980> Ну а ты как хотел, чтобы в старой версии нормально работала твоя тема???
<Black1980> Пробовал гуглить???
<Black1980> Ща ссылку одну дам...
<^DEMOSS^> у меня есть исо образ и физ доступ к тачке, 2 машины с дебианом, исошник от мандривы - можно его как то прикрутить и стартовать установку с него ?
<black_cat> ты на канале убунты спрашиваешь про установку мандривы, что ли?
<Black1980> Вобщем так, вот ссылка http://ubuntism.ru и вторая http://retimer.ru/ где то на этих сайтах обсуждалось что не надо искать репозиторий для многих прог, покопай, может поможет...
<Black1980> Как говорится, чем могу...
<Black1980> Уху понимаешь готовлю... ;)
<Yandzee> блин ппц на всех дистрах emerald 0.8.4, только на убунте 0.7.2
<Yandzee> http://pkgs.org/package/emerald
<Black1980> Я не понял, а ты тему под каким дистром делал что у тебя 8.4???
<Gerard1> Есть кто живой?
<Black1980> Конечно есть
<Gerard1> Где все? что тут такая тишина?
<Gerard1> Поучиться нечему((
<semibug> тут между строк общение
<SUFLEX_> Gerard1  вот вопрос. почему система не встает после сна?
<SUFLEX_> после установки nvidia
<^DEMOSS^> я тут высрал такой  большой слиток чугуния, что получил over9000  экспы
<^DEMOSS^> ой
<^DEMOSS^> нетуда *(
<semibug> по всей видимости глюк в nvidia (капитан боян tm)
<SUFLEX_> semibug  у всех норм. а у меня  глюк да?
<semibug> SUFLEX_: не уверен, но как вариант
<Gerard1> эммм... я незнаю, я поэтому говори что все молчат, когда кто то что то спрашивает и ему отвечают я тоже читаю, и наматываю на ус
<SUFLEX_> Gerard1  но нельзя же всегда мотать )
<SUFLEX_> semibug  ну и как решить
<Gerard1> На Хакинтоше не просыпается система из за неправильно подобранного Kernel'а
<semibug> я тут выссал большой объем ртути.. упс, не туда..
<total> всем привет, и кто знает как настроить  slapd, а то при устанавке не появляется slapd.conf в /etc/ldap
<artus> @voice semibug
<semibug> эээ, voice это что бы такое значило?
<artus> !v | semibug
<ubuntuhelp> semibug: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<^DEMOSS^> artus кстати прикинь, а ведь mariaDB лучше мускула работает
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, кито такая мария? )
<Gerard1> всмысле лучше?
<Gerard1> А OracleDB надёжнее и стабильнее :)
<^DEMOSS^> разрабы во главе с михаэлем свалили из сана, когда оракля купила его и создали свою тусовку, где пилят марияДБ ( ариа)
<SUFLEX_> ^DEMOSS^  maria вроде ж ветка Мускла. нет?
<^DEMOSS^> совместимость почти 100% багов меньше, релиз недавно был
<SUFLEX_> ^DEMOSS^  её название убьет её
<SUFLEX_> ^DEMOSS^  кто девачкой называет вещи
<^DEMOSS^> меньше багов ( выпелены баги из 5.1 по сути и оптимизированы настройки )
<^DEMOSS^> соответственно стаба выше
<Gerard1> Жвачкой "Турбо" еслиб назвали, ито красивее былоб! ))
<SUFLEX_> )) ваще . или ваще подоконник например
<Gerard1> Шо такое Линукс Минт?
<SUFLEX_> Ну будь честен. набери в поиске да )
<Gerard1> скучняк))
<Gerard1> людей послушать приятнее
<total> тоже самое что ubuntu, но немного допиленое
<Gerard1> чем гугля
<total> а гугль иногда и не по теме несет
<SUFLEX_> Gerard1  поробуй тогда в лукоморье поискать
<^DEMOSS^> я просто заменил мускул нехитро на марию с сохранением всего - и  получил 100% доступность, меньший разброс задержек при тесте  старници DLE ( console# siege test.ru/index.php -b -r20 - c350 )
<Gerard1> Ну эт зависит от от правильности гугления))
<Gerard1> ДЛЕ Дата Лайф Энджин??
<^DEMOSS^> lf
<^DEMOSS^> да
<SUFLEX_> ^DEMOSS^  с ним работешь?
<^DEMOSS^> да
<SUFLEX_> ^DEMOSS^  почему
<Gerard1> А все параметры Мускула у марии?
<^DEMOSS^> seinfo.ru  - он мне приятнее и распространенный
<^DEMOSS^> нуллить его - как 2 пальца
<SUFLEX_> ^DEMOSS^  мм. может быть
<Gerard1> Кадат я даже сидел на сеинфо))
<Gerard1> DEMOSS ты его админишь? этот сеинфо?
<^DEMOSS^> да
<Vinil> Народ,вы не знаете в чем может быть косяк. при установке ubuntu пишет syslinux 4.01 debian-20100714 edd copyright и т.д
<Vinil> и ничего не происходит дальше:(
<^DEMOSS^> раньше было клуб-нн - теперь сеинфо
<Gerard1> Эммм пару годиков назад я пропадал не сеинфо...
<Gerard1> тада у мну был к770 ... а сейчас у меня нокиа 1100 и пропадать негде))
<Fox_Black> День добрый. Нужна помощь по настройке камеры в нет буке на общение через skype. Конкретно проблема, что в место видео черный квадрат, решил проверить на  cheese, на выводе идет черный квадрат, но при снятие фотки изображение нормальное. Вопрос, как можно реш
<Fox_Black> ить проблему?
<Black1980> На нашем форуме все обсуждалось... Попробуй в поиске web камера для skype
<Gerard1> v4l2 попробуй поставь...
<Black1980> Смотря какая камера, а то может и не помочь
<Gerard1> Fox_Black покажи что пишет на это sudo lsusb | grep cam
<Fox_Black> Нет бук ASUS 1201HA, камера встроенная. с v4l2 skype уже пробовал команды (не прокатывает).
<Black1980> Fox_Black может сможет помочь из консоли LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Fox_Black> Black1980, пробовал не помогает.
<Fox_Black> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Fox_Black> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Fox_Black> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Fox_Black> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 13d3:5111 IMC Networks Integrated Webcam
<Fox_Black> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<artus> @kick Fox_Black
<artus> !paste | Fox_Black
<ubuntuhelp> Fox_Black: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<Gerard1> надо б предупредить...
<Gerard1> Оооо...
<Gerard1> спс
<Black1980> А VLC Player не пробовали захват с камеры сделать???
<Fox_Black> ubuntuhelp уважаемый (авто пилот или кто вы там) извиняюсь, но хоть бы правила гдеб прописали для новечков.
<Gerard1> Fox_Black modinfo в студию...
<artus> Fox_Black, http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<Fox_Black> Black1980 да пробовал, видео видит нормально
<Gerard1> артус а ты злющий))
<Black1980> Хех, дорогой, настройки скайпа копай, это полюбому...
<Black1980> Если в влц пашет, то скайп виноват...
<Fox_Black> Ну да, а cheese тогда почему видео не выводит?
<Gerard1> Эммм а на приёме видео собеседника в скайпе показывает?
<Fox_Black> Gerard1 да показывает
<Black1980> Такс, а вот это ужо другой вопрос...
<Black1980> Ну показывает то сам скайп, камера ту не причем...
<Fox_Black> Ну смешно будет ради скайпа брать камеру отдельно, когда встроенная есть...
<GeLic> посоветуйте принтер (лазерный ч\б)
<Fox_Black> Видео обычное avi и т.д. тоже показывет, предпологаю что дело тут не в кодеках.
<Black1980> Не, обсуждалось это все, я просто сейчас не помню, даже на канале перед новым годом обсуждали...
<Black1980> Кодеки ни причем
<Sergey_IT> GeLic, на форуме обсуждение есть
<Fox_Black> Black1980 тогда остаются дровишки для камеры. За ubuntu я не давно пересел, потому как его по честям разбирать я без малейшего понятия.
<Black1980> Sergey_IT: привет
<Black1980> Мы с тобой ведку обсуждали до нг, помоги человеку
<jillsmitt> Black1980: что там с захватом?
<Black1980> А на диске случаем для линуха нету дров для веб камеры???
<Black1980> jillsmitt: Чел говорит захват в влц идет
<Fox_Black> диска к нет буку не прилагалось. на нем стоят windows 7 starter (за что такое наказание людям).
<Fox_Black> windows убил, поставил ubuntu 10.10
<Black1980> Мдя... Вообще правильно конечно сделал
<Black1980> Шевелю мозгами
<vova> дрова на видео поставил?
<Black1980> А как бы у него захват был бы...
<Black1980> без дров
<vova> не у меня просто и без дров работает норм, тоже нетбук ремикс
<Black1980> Без дров на видяху??? Как же ты работаешь???
<Black1980> :-(
<vova> пошевели мозгами)) из штатного набора убунту
<Fox_Black> дрова на видео карту поставил (с большим трудом). без них разрешение экрана было минимальным.
<vova> через панель администрирования там есть установка доп дров
<vova> на нвидиа сама качает и ставит
<Black1980> проприетарные... Значит у тя дрова уже стоят, а ты говоришь не ставил... Или я тя не понял???
<vova> система-администрирование=дополнительные драйвера
<vova> попробуй запустить
<Black1980> Курс молодого бойца!!! :)
<vova> быть может, но работает
<Black1980> В доп дровах только для видяхи... Камера тут не причем...
<maxpayne> всем привет. на форе ответа не получил... можт тут помогут?
<vova> а модель нетбука какая
<Fox_Black> asus 1201ha
<vova> плин у 1201n
<vova> все нормально работает
<vova> убунту 10.10
<vova> ???
<maxpayne> fluxbox кто юзает?
<vova> а обновления есть в диспетчере обновлений?
<Black1980> Есть пакет для вебки... Хотя врядли поможет
<Black1980> Погоди
<vova> ставь все
<Black1980> Да ты че, потом систему перегрузит
<vova> и в чем проблема?
<vova> кстати у тебя на усусе после перезагрузки убунту просит Ф2 нажать при загрузке биоса7
<Fox_Black> Нет, сначала заставка eee PC потом сразу UBUNTU. Что бы перейти в bios требуется нажать другую комбинацию (точно не помню какую, но нашел по yandex)
<Black1980> vova: и в чем проблема? А к чему лишние пакеты???
<vova> та плин, у меня после каждой перезагрузки убунту, при загрузку биоса просит Ф2 нажать, для дальней загрузки
<[Raiden]> что-то ест ьсомнение что это убунта просит
<Fox_Black> F2 лечится в самом биусе. Конкретно нужно выбрать диск по умолчанию с какого грузится и ... в биусе есть стрчка которая убирает запрос о действиях (у меня на домашнем компе было такое)
<ucantkickme> Как в Линукс с поддержкой резиновых клавиатур?
<artus> убунта, да еще при загрузке биоса... это вирус, полюбому
<Black1980> artus: Это ты к чему???
 * artus вручил ucantkickme медаль за самый екстравагантный вопрос
<Fox_Black> )) вирус под ubuntu? Это реально разве?
<artus> Black1980, а причем тут убунта к биосу и его f2 ?
<ucantkickme> рад что тебе понравилось
<[Raiden]> скорее в голове вирус, и нежелание читат ьчто пишут на экран перед ф2
<maxpayne> кстати, отдельные проги для чата фэйсбука есть?
<artus> Fox_Black, неально все
<artus> maxpayne, жабир)
<Gerard1> На линукс существут только 3 вируса...
<Gerard1> И то чтобы активировать хоть один из них... нужно выкурить мануал в 5 листов ребят!
<maxpayne> артус, не катит. что т у меня сним отношения не ладятся. пытался траспорт аськи кинуть и шо та не оч пошло...
<Fox_Black> Сначала на ПК грузится bius, потом сама ОС. Изначально ubuntu грузится ни как не может. f2 встречается на некоторых компьютерах (особенно если аккумулятор в материнке накрылся)
<artus> maxpayne, значит такой транспорт пользовал )
<artus> maxpayne, user@chat.facebook.com и все у тя работаеть )
<Gerard1> Ф2 это однозначно биос...
<maxpayne> артус, ясн. сча опробую...
<artus> maxpayne, тама у фейсбука даж мануал есть по настройке )
<Fox_Black> А можно к вопросу о web камере вернутся? А то без видео телефона совсем таскливо.
<[Raiden]> можно )
<artus> а что тут возвращатся, в влс вещает? вещает, посему на убунтуфорум.ком искаьт описание бага )
<maxpayne> артус, ссыль не кинешь?
<Black1980> artus: А если чел не дружит с англицким??? ubuntu.ru такой же вопрос решает...
<artus> maxpayne, http://www.facebook.com/help/?page=1164
<Gerard1> Fox_Black утройство камеры скажи мне
<artus> Black1980, ну не сказал бы что всегда решает )
<Fox_Black> artus ubuntu форум это вообще что? Там разработчики сидят или просто сообщество?
<Gerard1> сообщество это
<Black1980> artus: зря, все свои вопросы все там нашол и ответы иже с ними... ;)
<Gerard1> Fox_Black ты ваще хочешь проблему решить?
<Fox_Black> Gerard1 встроенная камера в нет бук, модель не знаю (не указанна). Нет бук asus 1201ha IMC Networks Integrated Webcam
<artus> ubuntuforums.org вернее
<Gerard1> Fox_Black само устройство  /dev/video1 bkb  /dev/video0
<Gerard1> или*
<artus> Gerard1, 13d3:5111 вот его камера
<Fox_Black>  Bus 001 Device 002: ID 13d3:5111 IMC Networks Integrated Webcam
<maxpayne> блин, шо та нфига понять не могу там...
<Fox_Black> Gerard1 или не правильно вас понял?
<Gerard1> мдя... открой скайп, в настройки - видеоустройства, там что написано в строчке "выберите камеру"
<artus> Fox_Black, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1403894
<maxpayne> усе)))
<Gerard1> Fox_Black мдя... открой скайп, в настройки - видеоустройства, там что написано в строчке "выберите камеру"
<maxpayne> хороший траспорт работающий на аську кто подгонит?))))
<ucantkickme> для секса с линукс нужно предохранятся?
<ucantkickme> внутрематочная спираль там
<maxpayne> не поможет :D
<ucantkickme> а? :)
<artus> @voice ucantkickme
<ucantkickme> суки
<skrishi> тяжелый день сегодня
<skrishi> всем привет
<User787[web]> ребят, привет, кто подскажет как настроить вайфай на нетбуке, поставил 10,10 нетбук версию
<User787[web]> точка доступа есть но к ней неконектится
<werewolf> люди помогите
<skrishi> User787[web] ты точку настроил?
<artus> @mode +b *!*mr.trolol@*
<User787[web]> на компе стоит семерка точка на нем
<User787[web]> на нетбуке стояла семерка все работало
<skrishi> ubuntuhelp: !b
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='b'
<werewolf> пытаюсь установить что то
<Fox_Black> artus ура! Заработало!!! Правда сильные тормоза у камеры... ))
<AbiGeuS> точка точка?
<werewolf> при помощи компандой строки
<artus> Fox_Black, ))
<AbiGeuS> <User787[web]> точка-точка?
<User787[web]> стоит точка на пароле для всех
<skrishi> User787[web]: эм.. ну тогда просто вводишь ключь и всё работает
<werewolf> apt-get install openvpn
<Fox_Black> User787[web] там d-link?
<maxpayne> люди, помогите с траспортом аськи в жабе))))) :D
<User787[web]> так вот в чем проблема нетбук включаю и значек сразу показывает чо сети нет
<User787[web]> адаптер не делинк
<User787[web]> акорп
<artus> maxpayne, чем тебе на жабир.ру не устраивает?
<User787[web]> мне интересно что сделать чтоб на нетбуке включить поиск сети хотябы)
<Gerard1> Fox_Black всё дело однако оказалось в gstreamer-properties??
<Fox_Black> Так, то бишь сеть такая точка доступа и просто адаптер. Адаптер не видит wi-fi. Так?
<^DEMOSS^> как запустить установку линукса с расшаренного исо образа ( http\ftp\smb)
<maxpayne> артус. как там должно быть? юзернэйм@icq.jabber.ru чтолль? или я не так тебя понял?
<User787[web]> на винде 7 на стационарном компе стоит вайфай плата, которая транслирует интернет, как точка доступа( типа сервера) мне нужно на нетбуке найти интернет
<User787[web]> с помошью вайфая
<artus> maxpayne, никак ) просто добавляеш транспорт )
<User787[web]> но нетбук в упор невидет сети
<maxpayne> артус, дык яего я и хочу узнать)))) типа как?
<artus> типа читай мануалы на сайте
<Fox_Black> User787[web] уууууууууууу... уважаемый, сразу говорю геморой тот еще... лучше точку доступа установите тдельную. Маразмом разачей интернета по адаптерам занимался, частые пропадания сети наблюдались.
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, pxe чтоль?
<^DEMOSS^> блиа нету пхе
<^DEMOSS^> нету пхе \ усб\ двд\сд
<artus> @kick ^DEMOSS^ не матерись
<Gerard1> User787[web] ибо самое надёжное это МЕДЬ!
<skai> кто нить юзает ластфм клиент?
<^DEMOSS^> ok, and what about my question ?
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, а вообще груб вроде должен уметь грузить исошки
<^DEMOSS^> как заставить 7
<Fox_Black> Gerard1 ну UTP оно и в африке UTP тут уж без вариантов (разве что оптика)
<User787[web]> раздача то нормально идет, телефоны, псп, и другие нетбуки на винде все видят и подключаются
<^DEMOSS^> artus как заставить исошку загрузить ?
<maxpayne> артус, найти б еще))) сайт то скромный))))
<^DEMOSS^> в компе второй хард есть
<Gerard1> Fox_Black оптика дороговато для офиса))
<User787[web]> невидит сети тоу убунту 10,10 нетбук эдишн
<skai> ^DEMOSS^: раз артус тебя помиловал - я на будущее намекну.если я тебя кикну за маты - входя лучше извиниться,или забаню на сутки:)
<Vinil> Ребята , всем огромное за советы! Все работает!:)
<skai> ^DEMOSS^: исо через запись loop грузить
<^DEMOSS^> поточнее , если можно 7
<Gerard1> Бывай Vinil!
<Fox_Black> Gerard1 Не столько дороговато, сколько абсурдно... ))
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, да я давно сдавил таким способом, юзал правдо grub4dos , тупо прописывал исошку даже не распаковывая ее
<Gerard1> Fox_Black эммм ... вот мне нужно, но мне дорого)
<^DEMOSS^> у меня на втором харде /var каталог - могу туда исошку скопировать
<^DEMOSS^> только как в груб ее прописать 7
<Gerard1> Fox_Black Но в моём случае это отдельный и тяжёлый случай...
<skai> ^DEMOSS^: http://tinyurl.com/23l2xle
<skai> artus: ти ластьэфьэмь не слушаешь?
<^DEMOSS^> о
<^DEMOSS^> ща попробую
<artus> skai, неа, а че там такое ?
<User787[web]> ребят 1 вопрос еще, у меня интернет приходит просто по кабелю, никаких подключений делать ненужно, втыкаю кабель в нетбук убунту 10,10 и инета нет
<skai> artus: да вот ну не пойму.в нете на скринах клиент нативно выглядит.а у мну - нет.облом.конечно я его слушаю в основном в трее, но все равно же
<User787[web]> пишет кабель не подключен что делать?
<maxpayne> в жабере можно удалить локальную учетку?
<skai> User787[web]: инет без логина?
<User787[web]> да
<skai> User787[web]: в винде работает?
<skai> User787[web]: на том же железе?
<User787[web]> да
<skai> User787[web]: на том же нетбуке?
<User787[web]> да
<User787[web]> на нетбуке видел и вайфай и просто интернет через кабель
<skai> User787[web]: а мак в венде не менял случаем?или мож ктото менял тебе там давно, а ты и забыл.
<User787[web]> не, не менял
<Gerard1> Эммм... попробуй в Нетворк мэнеджере вручную создать проводное соединение...
<Gerard1> Нет у него не то чтоб просто инет не шёл, он у него говорит кабель не подключён
<skai> Gerard1: ааа.ifconfig выхлоп пусть покажет
<uvvtu>  и снова я
<uvvtu> мастера по самбе есть кто нить
<Gerard1> Xnj ckexbkjcm&
<uvvtu> самба не борьба
<Gerard1> Что случилось?
<Gerard1> uvvtu d x`v ghj,ktve&
<Gerard1> uvvtu ,kby/// d x`v ghj,ktvs&
<Gerard1> uvvtu аааа.... блин, в чём собственно проблемы?
<uvvtu> пакеты проходят .все пингуеться  - но не видят друг друга
<Gerard1> Артус, тока мну не кикай...
<Gerard1> А то твой кик на меня пагубно повлияет и я установлю какой нить аналог пунто свичер... ибо это первый шаг к дигородации
<maxpayne> народ, в какую сторону пилить, блин: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0109/h_1294596910_e37e0905f4.png
<skai> maxpayne: пили в сторону леса
<maxpayne> я серьезно... прост понять не могу...
<korvin> я тоже понять не могу, что за хрень ты там понаделал
<maxpayne> дык просил помощи))) я в этих транспортах нифига толком не понимаю...
<skai> maxpayne: я те грю пили в сторону леса
<maxpayne> какого? химкинуского чтоль? ладн, шутки шутками, но лучше серьезно. что и где прописать надо...
<skai> !q | maxpayne
<ubuntuhelp> maxpayne: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<skai> а теперь я тебе принципиально помогать не стану
<korvin> !jabber
<ubuntuhelp> Jabber — система обмена сообщениями на основе открытого протокола XMPP. Клиенты под Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin (GNOME). Cм.: http://www.jabber.org, http://jabberworld.info
<maxpayne> пойду по шаблону)))) Gajim 0.13.4 надо сделать транспорт ICQ, ничего не получается. скрин прилагался. / извиняюсь за тупые шутки, прост личные проблемы решил и теперь мне не плохо))))
<artus> maxpayne, ну и где там на скрине твоем транспорты?
<maxpayne> артус, ну емое... я их в глаза то толком не видел ни разу...
<artus> maxpayne, ты б хоть сервисы предоставляемые посмотрель )
<artus> maxpayne, действия, просмотреть сервисы
<Magik> кто подскажет, куда sfv манагер файл генерит ?
<maxpayne> артус, жму, там выводится черз шо смотреть. выдает только толком ФБ...
<User653[web]> ребят, в чем проблема может быть, комп раздает интернет а нетбук невидит вайфай сети
<User653[web]> все видит а а нетбук10,10 невидит
<artus> User653[web], поставь wicd и не парся
<Magik> User653[web]: драйвер установлен ?
<maxpayne> доступ к сетям есть? т.е. Wireless Enable...
<User653[web]> wicd что такое, можно подробнее пожадуйста
<User653[web]> и какой драйвер
<User653[web]> на нетбук на вайфай?
<Magik> User653[web]:  система/администрирование/дополнительные драйвера
<Magik> попробуйте
<artus> поподробнее в гугл
<artus> там и почитаеш, и картинки посмотриш
<Lorgus> вопрос.... как в мазиле заблокировать гребаный БЕГУН (реклама такая)
<Magik> грёбаный бегун?Первый раз слышу.
<maxpayne> Лоргус, адблок ставь
<maxpayne> или абблок... фиг знает
<Gerard1> User653[web] включи пожалуйста переключатель на нетбуке, включи вафлю в системе  и перезагрузись...
<Magik> Нет
<Magik> ноускрипт
<Gerard1> Ибо 7 бед 1 ресет!
<Magik> ресет не нужен
<Magik> ресет для винды
<Gerard1> Magik дополнительные драйвера это для видюх парень!
<User653[web]> Gerard1 переключатель на нетбуке молчит
<User653[web]> при нажатии
<User653[web]> но лапочка горит постоянно что вайфай включен
<Magik> Gerard1: не только
<User653[web]> кто скажет где можно скачать wicd
<User653[web]> f nj dtplt njkmrj xthtp htgjpbnjhbb
<Magik> Ох
<artus> User653[web], дык в репах
<artus> sudo aptitude install wicd
<Magik> artus: угу
<artus> не, ну для любителей форточек мона и на торентах поспрашивать)
<Magik> следующий вопрос будет"Откуда скачать aptitude"
<maxpayne> О_О
<Gerard1> User653[web] смотри первую ссылку http://lmgtfy.com/?q=NDISwrapper+%E2%80%94+%D0%92%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%BF%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B8%D1%8F
<User653[web]> дык инета нет artus
<skrishi> и install =)
<artus> User653[web], дык шнурок возми
<User653[web]> блин, нетбук вообще инета невидит) не через вайфай не через шнур
<artus> с этого и начинай )
<User653[web]> я уже говорил)
<Gerard1> artus он с этого и начал... Дядя ты пол темы упустил))
<artus> Gerard1, дык причем тут тогда траблы того что не подхватывает вафлю с семерки?
<User653[web]> система такя щас вокруг меня есть вайфай сеть я прям кожей ощущаю))) псп , сотовые видят и конектятся, а нетбук (убунту 10,10 нетбук эдишн) невидит сети
<Gerard1> User653[web] Форточные дрова есть для вафли на нетбук твой?
<User653[web]> нет
<artus> а что за нетбук то такой?
<GeLic> как это нет должны быть
<User653[web]> асус
<artus> че асус
<User653[web]> еееpc
<artus> ты еще цвет скажи
<artus> типа квадратненький беленький
<User653[web]> ))
<User653[web]> ctqxfc crf;e
<User653[web]> сейчас скажу
<User653[web]> asus eee pc 1015ped
<Ardavul> Салам аллейкум всем!
<artus> бред кой то , сетевая должна работать
<Ardavul> Хотел спросить вот у меня есть вафля dwa 131 никак нигде драва на него не могу найти на диске только под винду а в минете единственное что работающее нашёл то RTL8191SU_usb_linux_v2.6.0006.20100625 но никак не устанавливается
<Ardavul> может кто то сталкивался с подобным?
<artus> @voice Ardavul
<inkvizitor68sl> в минете оО
<artus> в чем в чем ?
<inkvizitor68sl> сталкивался хД
<Ardavul> инет*
<Gerard1> User653[web] lspci - результат пожалуйста через paste
<artus> какая то совсем уж по фрейду оговорочка )
<User653[web]> <artus> так мне на нетбук еще дрова какието нужно ставить?
<artus> User653[web], нет) он и так работать должен, искаропки
<inkvizitor68sl> Ardavul, http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=21&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<artus> User653[web], ибо у всех тупо работает эта модель, единственные траблы с тачпадом бывають
<Gerard1> !paste | User653[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User653[web]: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<User653[web]> <artus> ну смотри нетбук невидит вайфая, всавляю штырь с инетом пишет штырь невоткнут
<Ardavul> inkvizitor68sl: спасибо щас посмотрю
<inkvizitor68sl> Ardavul, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457505
<Gerard1> User653[web] lspci - результат пожалуйста через paste
<User653[web]> как
<inkvizitor68sl> смотри пост от August 7th, 2010
<User653[web]> я сижу с другого компа
<inkvizitor68sl> там мануал
<Gerard1> User653[web]  ,kby
 * skai 5 минут и ласт.фм бесплатно:)
<Ardavul> Хорошо
<Gerard1> Ardavul Ваалейкум ассалам! Качай ndiswrapper и ставь на вафлю свои форточные дрова....
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а нтот DWA-131 адекватный? я в плане стоит брать такой?
<Ardavul> Саул  Gerard1
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, нет, не стоит)(
<User653[web]> Gerard1 как мне тебе скинуть то
<User653[web]> интернета нет
<artus> эх...
<Gerard1> User653[web] найди что нибудь подобное
<Gerard1> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100
<Gerard1> 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8131 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)
<Gerard1> Всё же меньше печатать
<Ardavul>  Gerard1 ты сам откуда?
<Gerard1> Ardavul из Туркменистана...
<Gerard1> Ardavul Лакец
<Ardavul> Ооо Свой) Я Лезгин)
<Gerard1> User653[web] Eeebuntu 3.0 Standard - это типо версия спецом для eeepc...
<skai> Gerard1: не советую.она рип
<skai> Gerard1: ставь лубунту.тот же еффект
<Gerard1> А ваще сиди на фарточках...
<Gerard1> Кто сказал что линукс это Хорошо?
<maxpayne> а плохо разве?))))
<maxpayne> завтра у меня знакомая хорошая поставит Линукс))) поздравил уже))))
<skai> никто.это ужасно.тут надо думать.
<artus> maxpayne, а мозг она тебе выносить вопросами будет или кому ?
<maxpayne> Артус, а кому еще то? какие никакие знания у меня есть все же... ей другая девушка будет ставить)))
<artus> пичально )
<Gerard1> maxpayne ты ей сказал,что лучший подарок себе - правильно установленный своими руками Линукс?
<Gerard1> А пилить она будет не линукс, поврь мне на слово, а твой мозг!
<skai> artus: меня видно?
<artus> skai, неа
<maxpayne> Артус, Гер, ну как она про нее написала, цитата, "А вот девушка, которая будет мне его ставить... Мечта программиста))) В компах шарит, готовит-убирает, сисадмином-копирайтером-разработчиком сайтов работает))) Жаль, занята уже)))"
<skai> ^_^
 * skai жопой чует месть
<artus> @kick skai не смешно
<skai> моя жопа оказалась права:)
<skai> artus: ты ластфм слушаешь?
<artus> skai, неа
<skai> artus: а че так?
<artus> skai, а зачем ?
<skai> ну своя коллекция музыки надоедает:)хотца чегонить нового:)
<maxpayne> скай, а шо слухаешь вообще?
<skai> в основном разные подвиды метала
<artus> латунь, медь, сталь, чугун )
<skai> тип того:)иногда даж жесть:)
<User661[web]> ребят, а йота работает на убунту 10,10?
<Sergey_IT>  User661[web], на форуме было про йоту
<skai> artus: тем более, что через ласт я ченить новое могу послушать.авось понравится
<go8765> у кого-то стоит опенбокс ?
<skai> у меня
<korvin> у кого-то стоит
<artus> угу
<Volkodav> странно что-то никто не написал расширения в лису для перезагрузки страниц с заданным интервалом как в опере
<skrishi> как может существовать прцес без программы?
<Volkodav> непорядок
<artus> Volkodav, а нафига ?
<Volkodav> а потому реально нужен
<cyberdevil> всем qq
<go8765> дайте плиз линк - как его норм настроить ?
<skai> Volkodav: странно, что ты не научился пользоваться поиском расширений
<korvin> =)
<Volkodav> действительно странно
<cyberdevil> народ!
<skai> go8765: openbox wiki в гугл введи
<Volkodav> он наверное есть для стабильной ветки
<cyberdevil> эй!
<artus> go8765, http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&biw=1255&bih=823&q=openbox+ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=g6&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<skai> go8765: годные подсказки по софту и прочему - в арчвики
<cyberdevil> эгэгэгэгэ!
<cyberdevil> народ
<skai> Volkodav: странно, что ты не научился читать оффсайты мозиллы, где про аддон компатибилити репортер написали, что позволяет запускать аддоны в бета версиях
<zooleen> Привет всем. Не напорол с кодировкой?
<cyberdevil> нет
<cyberdevil> net
<artus> cyberdevil, че ореш?
<skrishi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552252/
<Offoffoff> Когда в Убунту сделают настраиваемую систему уведомлений?
<cyberdevil> у меня сложилось впечатление , что я напорол не с кодировкой ...
<Offoffoff> или может есть ppa?
<skai> Offoffoff: ну думаю в версии этак 9.04 :)
<skrishi> но у меня нет апача.. я его снёс  и перезагрузился
<Offoffoff> skai: нее... я про пузыри
<zooleen> Не подскажите, когда захожу через weechat-curses, при авторизации пишет (+b) you are banned. Через оперу работает.
<cyberdevil> Народ , чё делать , у меня nvidia gtx 460 768 mb , а дрова кривые
<skai> Offoffoff: ну так:)этож политика така.минимум настроек:)чтоб даж дисаблед поняли все
<artus> cyberdevil, смиритцо
<cyberdevil> разрешение 640.320
<Lorgus> принимаю ставки.... бабахнет не бабахнет.... от нефик делать вроде как лампочку экономичную отремонтировал
<Lorgus> оплата через яндекс мани или веб мани
<skai> Lorgus: ставлю 19 копеек на не бабахнет в течении суток:)
<skai> Lorgus: ставки какие?
<Lorgus> нууууууу.....
<[Raiden]> афигеть , clementine научился с дерева папок играть cue , из базы вроде пока нет.
<skai> Lorgus: не менее 1000 к 1 хочу:)
<go8765> я есщё - насчёт опенбокса хотел спросить - как вы его юзаете - гном/опенбокс или просто опенбокс ?
<Lorgus> skai,  а эт от тя зависит... собственно наверное 5 к 2 что не бабахнет
<Lorgus> даже 5 к 1
<skai> Lorgus: то есть ты мне выплатишь рубль?:)
<zooleen> Ныть конечно не хорошо, но вичат при входе в комнату выдает: #Ubuntu-ru: Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned. Кто-то может подсказать? :'-(
<Lorgus> skai,  1000 что бабахнет ???
<inkvizitor68sl> zooleen, от рута его не запускай
<skai> zooleen: а покажи ка irc.conf на paste.ubuntu.com
<skai> Lorgus: не:)я ж ставлю на то, что не бахнет:)
<Lorgus> skai,  эт что ж получается... если я приму твою ставку то выиграю рубль если не бабахнет.. а ты 1000 если бабахнет
<Sergey_IT> zooleen, а может #ubuntu-ru?
<Lorgus> skai,  ну я тож ставлю что не бабахнет
<zooleen> inkvizitor68sl: Thanks
<Lorgus> лан.. пробую
<zooleen> zarabotalo
<skai> Lorgus: не:)я ставлю 19 копеек и рискую только ими:)а при выигрыше получаю рубль от тебя:)а если проиграю - ты получаешь 19 копеек:)
<skai> даж готов 68 копеек поставить:)
<skai> все что есть на вебманях
<zooleen> Вот, действительно под рутом не пускала адская машина.
<Lorgus> не бабахнуло
<go8765> skai: ты юзаешь просто опенбокс или гном/опенбокс ?
<Lorgus> хотел седня катушку теслы собрать... провод не нашел... куда то замылил
<skai> опенбокс+некоторый софт гномовский
<artus> go8765, гном не нужен
<zooleen> Offoffoff: привет тебе, о премудрый Выклвыклвыкл.
<skai> гном уже не торт:)
<Offoffoff> жульен: ыыы...
<Offoffoff> жульен: и тебе предед!
<go8765> skai: какие там панельки к нему есть - а то я чё-то нормальный ман со скринами никак не могу найти ?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: инкиии:)ты то стопудово слушаешь ластфм:)
<skai> go8765: грю же.иди на арчвики
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, prostopleer.com
<Lorgus> первая лампочка бабахнула в руках... даж невключенная.. пришлось стекла вытаскивать
<skai> там про софт в боксе понятно и с примерами описано
<Offoffoff> Логос: из рук?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: чорд.неужто никто не слушает ласт?
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  у тя панель на хосте отлично пашет.... тьфу тьфу тьфу
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, я старался =)
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  нет... из задницы
<zooleen> Дайте сцылочку на что-нибудь духовное. Ибо игры вернули меня в масдай. Пичаль. :-)
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  да уж... редкий случай.. мне оч понравилось.. на рашинских хостах такой работы не видел
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: неплохой сайтец, но ласт все же тож неплохо:)
<Lorgus> zooleen,  на http://kakashka.info/content/%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%82-%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%B4%D1%83%D0%BC%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%8C%D1%81%D1%8F
<Lorgus> zooleen,  получите что просили, тока потом не плачтесь
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, я не раша ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, для меня важно качество, а не деньги)
<inkvizitor68sl> пока что* хДД
<zooleen> как через putty в винде скопировать текст из weechat'а? :-D
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, кхы кхы)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ку, чо за панель? а то я второй день дифиамбры слушаю))*
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  угу.... нада валить
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, да ispmgr на моей vds
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  тока в моем возрасте поздновато
<inkvizitor68sl> установленный мной
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: просто никак не пойму как заставить клиент юзать гтк тему в коробке
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, http://lukeplant.me.uk/blog/posts/moc-and-last-fm/ вот так
<Lorgus> лан... пойду еще одну лампочку покурочу, пока файлы льются неспеша, тихо шифером шурша
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: пасибо конечно, но мне б их клиент заставить выглядеть нативно:)
<skai> в нете скрины нативные.а у мну он тему рейлаг походу ловит,а не гтк
<zooleen> Давайте похоливарим на тему "KDE vs GNOME"
<artus> zooleen, а давай не будем холиварить
<inkvizitor68sl> zooleen, давай. ion3 рулит.
<skai> zooleen: а давайте побаним холиваршиков?
<skai> коробка наше всьё
<artus> ибо коробка наше все ) и кде с гномом нафиг не нужны )
<zooleen> skai: не-не-не-не-не, я протестую
<artus> zooleen, безполезно) ты в меншинстве )
<jillsmitt> пользователи kubuntu есть?
<zooleen> artus, skai, а чем коробки лучше?
<skai> zooleen: всем
<Lorgus> Offoffoff,  в стекле трещина была ,не заметил... взял в руки чуть силу приложил она и лопнула
<artus> дада
<skai> artus: кстати.xcompmgr лучше каиры:)жрет в два раза меньше,а эффект тот же.и нет надоедливой иконки в трее
<artus> skai, эм... у мну каира пользет опенгл, и к томуж я юзаю док ее , какая нафиг  иконка  в трее ? нет ее там )
<skai> artus: у cairo-compmgr иконка в виде паука
<skai> в трее висит цуко
<artus> нима у меня такого )
<skai> а ты каиру пускаешь?
<artus> канечно )
<skai> мож у тя трея нема?
<skai> на каиродоке его ж отдельно включать надо
<User661[web]> ребят как в убунту нетбук врубить поис вайфай сетей
<skai> и ваще авн наше всьё:)
<artus> cairo-dock -c & (sleep 10s && cb-compmgr --cairo-compmgr) &
<User661[web]> я никак догнать немагу(((
<skai> artus: ага.cb-compmgr --cairo-compmgr
<artus> skai, http://itmages.ru/image/view/102697/4cb8a14e
<skai> а я просто cairo-compmgr
<artus> воть что у меня в трее есть
<skai> я просто не так его пускал:)
<skai> ну и фиг.все равно он два-три процента проца жрет:)
<Lorgus> не... чет стекол в руку мне больше не хочется.. не разбирается зараза
<plastical> народ кто нить использует curlftpfs?
<Sergey_IT> Lorgus, что разбираешь?
<skai> !ask | plastical
<ubuntuhelp> plastical: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<maxpayne> так, centerim есть. при подключении к icq выдает: + [icq] connecting to the server                    │
<maxpayne> │                        │ + [icq] cannot connect: socket problems
<Offoffoff> maxpayne: ну написано же
<Lorgus> Sergey_IT,  да лампочки экономичные ремонтирую... хотел седня от нечего делать катушку Теслы собрать да провод не нашел... куда то положил и не найду... эххх
<maxpayne> эт понятно. как исправить то?
<Offoffoff> maxpayne: дать доступ проге к серверу... Но он не существует
<Offoffoff> maxpayne: так как icq - умер несколько лет назад
<Sergey_IT> Lorgus, а какой смысл в их ремонте
<Offoffoff> Все на этом канале знают это.
<plastical> вобщем проблема такая: маунчу директорию скриптом: curlftpfs ftp://192.168.1.1/part0/share /media/rmedia/ -o allow_other,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0022, все нормально заливается а на файлы с русскими названиями ругается: Operation not permitted (1). Есть мысли как пофиксить?
<Lorgus> Sergey_IT, а какой смысл выбрасывать если сделать мона ???
<Sergey_IT> Lorgus, да я видимо ленивый стал (
<Lorgus> Sergey_IT,  просто у тя времени нет... а у мну появилось немного... файлы вот переливаю... лить еще долго... вот и захотелось чем нить заняться
<inkvizitor68sl> машу вать
<inkvizitor68sl> !ctrl
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ctrl'
<[Raiden]> plastical: я так маунтил curlftpfs -o codepage=CP1251,direct_io ftp://music.znet /mnt/ftp
<inkvizitor68sl> !ctrl is <reply> Копируйте в консоли текст зажимая CTRL!!!!!!!!!!111111111111
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> !ctrl | MagicLover
<ubuntuhelp> MagicLover: Копируйте в консоли текст зажимая CTRL!!!!!!!!!!111111111111
<inkvizitor68sl> !ctrl | maxpayne
<ubuntuhelp> maxpayne: Копируйте в консоли текст зажимая CTRL!!!!!!!!!!111111111111
<Lorgus> Sergey_IT,  хотел такую хрень замутить да провод не нашел... http://www.radiokot.ru/circuit/analog/games/05/
<inkvizitor68sl> f[ lf
<inkvizitor68sl> ах да
<inkvizitor68sl> !ctrl | artus
<ubuntuhelp> artus: Копируйте в консоли текст зажимая CTRL!!!!!!!!!!111111111111
<plastical> <[Raiden] пробовал, там серв - роутер мой, он под линем
<inkvizitor68sl> !tab | plastical
<ubuntuhelp> plastical: Вы можете использовать <TAB> для автозавершения ников в IRC, а также для завершения имен файлов и программ в командной строке.
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ты чего?
<inkvizitor68sl> !tab | plastical
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, чтобы ты запомнил
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, у меня не сработаеть) у меня сонтрл+альт надо )
<inkvizitor68sl> буду сегодня всех карать за кривое использование возможностей клавиатуры
<[Raiden]> plastical: Тогда незнаю, но проблем с русским не помню. Юзай mc , не обязательно же маунтить
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, я про то, чтобы люлей вешал вот за такие копипасты как у макспейна
<[Raiden]> или если ест ьгуй, то файлзиллу
<plastical> Raiden: в mc тоже самое
<skai> [Raiden]: а ты ластфм не слушаешь?
<artus> а , само собой )
<[Raiden]> plastical: тогда подозреваю , что это проблема фтп сервера
<plastical> [Raiden], ок пасиб
<[Raiden]> skai: регался вроде там, но нет, я слушаю в основном локальную колекцию.
<skai> [Raiden]: блин:)да чтож такое то:)
<User661[web]> люди почему нетбук невидит кабель сетевой
<User661[web]> по кабелю инет приходит
<User661[web]> убунту10,10 нетбук
<inkvizitor68sl> !q | User661[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User661[web]: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<inkvizitor68sl> !logs | User661[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User661[web]: Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<inkvizitor68sl> ой блин
<inkvizitor68sl> надо что то про логи написать
<artus> а де графики? )
<inkvizitor68sl> not found xD
<go8765> skai: такой ещё вопрос - если в опенбоксе использовать панельку гнома - это норм ?
<artus> go8765, зачем она там нужна?
<skai> go8765: это извращение
<User661[web]> здравствуйте, у меня стоит на стационарном компьютере виндовс 7 и точка доступа вайфай, поставил на нетбук убунту 10,10 нетбук, но он невидит сети, также если воткнуть в нетбук кабель то он его тоже не видит, пишет кабель невоткнут, нетбук 
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: а зачем ctril?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: logs.ubuntu.ru/graph 404рнулся
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, да задолбали копипастить)
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: так надо вообще не копипастить
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<User661[web]> я просто незнаю что делать(
<Offoffoff> User661[web]: ifconfig
<Offoffoff> User661[web]: здесь был: http://www.ubuntologia.ru
<Offoffoff> User661[web]: не видел подобных проблем там?
<go8765> а что использовать ? я нормальную панельку настраиваимую чё-то не смог найти  (fbpanel и tint2 и не очень красивая perl panel - вот и всё что я смог найти )
<plastical> [Raiden], спасибо! пошарился в настройках роутера(на нем и крутится фтп) снял галку на языке и начало работать!)
<[Raiden]> гуд )
<Offoffoff> go8765: весь сок теряется у OpenBox, если использовать лишь толику тела GNOME... Подумай об этом.
<artus> go8765, http://itmages.ru/image/view/101342/14757b0c
<go8765> artus: а что использовать в опенбоксе? я нормальную панельку настраиваимую чё-то не смог найти (fbpanel и tint2 и не очень красивая perl panel - вот и всё что я смог найти )
<Offoffoff> artus: это awn?
<artus> каиро
<go8765> artus: каиро док ?
<artus> угу
<go8765> artus: оно же жрёт ресурсы
<artus> где?
<go8765> artus: в гноме у меня жрао
<go8765> artus: и немало
<artus> ну то у тебя и в гноме )
<skai> go http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0109/h_1294603108_d06145f800.png
<User661[web]> Offoffoff там везде пишут банальные истины, такой проблемы там невидел
<User661[web]> я как только включаю нетбук он сразу бишет вайфай дисконект
<[Raiden]> User661[web]: если не гуглится, создай тему на русском форуме
<User661[web]> он даже сеть не ищет
<go8765> skai: а это чё за панелька ? (кстати мона сделать чтоб в менюшке опенбокса иконки были ?
<Offoffoff> User661[web]: я же тебе написал ifconfig
<artus> skai, че у тя в гамезах прикольного есть ?
<skai> go8765: авн же:)
<Offoffoff> go8765: можно... в tint2 можно
<User661[web]> Offoffoff и что он мне даст
<Offoffoff> User661[web]: ты нам покажи.
<User661[web]> как
<Offoffoff> User661[web]: !paste
<[Raiden]> мне docky нравится больше всего, из доков.
<User661[web]> я сижу с другого компа
<inkvizitor68sl> вот вы место на всякую ересь тратите
<Offoffoff> User661[web]: и?
<Offoffoff> User661[web]: ну сделай что-нибудь
<Offoffoff> User661[web]: на флешку запиши
<[Raiden]> у меня он с автоскрытием при перекрытии активным окном. Так что место не тратится.
<Offoffoff> User661[web]: без фантазии тяжело в linux
<skai> artus: http://itmages.ru/image/view/102712/7651d3fb
<skai> http://itmages.ru/image/view/102713/0a5b9495 а еще я привык к этой штучке
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], а с двумя мониторами оно как?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, чего за   ?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: у мну тож автоскрытие:)на задний план
<[Raiden]> Эм, незнаю, вроде на ведущем остается.
<[Raiden]> склероз )
<artus> а у меня можно двигать )
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, что за штука на скрине последнем то?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: последнее - это замена gmrun с кучей плагинов разных:)включая поиск локально и по сети, самоподстановку популярных результатов, управление плеероми, шатдаун и прочее
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: зовется synapse
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<skai> я уж привык ее вызывать по super+space
<artus> skai, а тапочки приносит? )
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, в репах нету чтоли?
<skai> пара букв - и уже практически сразу дает нужную мне прогу:)чтобы меню опенбокса не захламлять
<[Raiden]> для запуска у меня gmrun , а ищу я очень редко чего-нить. Хотя надо будет глянуть
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: на ппа есть
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, линк?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl:     sudo add-apt-repository ppa:synapse-core/ppa
<skai>     sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install synapse
<inkvizitor68sl> пасиб
<go8765> Offoffoff: гуевая настройка tint2 существует ?
<skai> самый удобный хоткей с ней получается:)имхо мне проще нажать super+space (можно свой хоткей задать) и ввести то, что надо парой букв
<Offoffoff> go8765: разумеется
<Offoffoff> skai: когда есть моск...
<Offoffoff> skai: и когда знаешь, что запускать, а не действуешь по образам
<artus> tintwizard.py )
<inkvizitor68sl> а на alt-f2 её повесить в гноме нельщя
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: разве?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: почему низя?можно:)
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: отключи привязку
<inkvizitor68sl> где ?
<skai> просто мне иногда до альтф2 расставлять пальцы недобно
<NYPD> есть люди, кто с коньками дружит?
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl:  и подвязывай
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: в гконфе
<XuMuK>                               \\
<inkvizitor68sl> аа
<inkvizitor68sl> в лом )
<go8765> Offoffoff: я чёт не могу ейё найти - не подскажешь где она ?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: или не запускай гномпанель:)
<go8765> Offoffoff: настройка гуевая всмысле
<Offoffoff> go8765: поиск сделай по synaptic
<Offoffoff> go8765: это же очевидно
<go8765> Offoffoff: ок.спс
<NYPD> может скажет кто как оных на одном столе пускать?
<artus> как настроиш так и запустиш
<artus> на форуме в вики читай
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: в гконфе - аппс\панел\глобал\ран_кей
<skai> чтобы запретить по альф2 запускать гноморан
<NYPD> там чушь какая-то - не силен я в инглише
<Offoffoff> NYPD: просто несколько conky со своими конфигами через -c /путь/до/конфига
<Offoffoff> NYPD: в мане все есть
<[Raiden]> хоткеи меняются,  но я привык именно к альтф2 , гмран туда же повесил
<Offoffoff> NYPD: куча хауту в блогах...
<NYPD> Offoffoff: спс попробую
<go8765> Offoffoff: а гуевина для добаления в автозагрузку в опенбоксе есть ?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, а как выбрать дефолтную вкладку?
<go8765> Offoffoff: или только через  ~/ .config/openbox/autostart.sh ?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: смисли?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ну что бы по дефолту открывалась вкладка apps
<inkvizitor68sl> а не all
<NYPD> Offoffoff: не все равно на всех столах
<Offoffoff> go8765: зачем? зачем gui настройка для такой проги?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну вообще то а разницы?сча гляну в конфигах
<inkvizitor68sl> j ,kby
<inkvizitor68sl> о блин
<User661[web]> Offoffoff напиши плиз через что вставить
<inkvizitor68sl> а у неё и конфиги есть хД
<skai> как у всего:)
<Offoffoff> User661[web]: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=36897.0
<User661[web]> Offoffoff не, я про конфиг
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: там же и гткрц можно написать свое, чтобы цвета были другие:)
<Offoffoff> User661[web]: http://www.buntu.ru/wiki/index.php?title=OpenBox
<go8765> Offoffoff: всмысле зачем ? а зачем она в гноме ?
<inkvizitor68sl> usu
<Offoffoff> go8765: в гноме - для обычных людей
<User661[web]> через что вставить чтоб ты посмотрел
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<Offoffoff> go8765: а опенбокс - для илиды...
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> офигенная тема оо
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> а каталоги оно искать умеет? )
<go8765> да уж . с вами не соскучишся :)
<User661[web]> ifconfig через что сюда вставить?
<[Raiden]> посмотрел synapse вроде хорошая вещь. Ещё незнаю оставлю или нет.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ага.локейт точно умеет
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, как из неё папку открыть?
<go8765> Offoffoff: ещё такой вопрос - tint2 в меню есть - я её чё-то там не вижу ?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: мож ввести название.мож ввести nautilus /папка
<inkvizitor68sl> много (
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну так если папка в хомяке - он же ее может по нескольким символам угадать и подставить:)тем более, что он учится
<NYPD> Offoffoff: я так понял у тебя коробка?
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> действительно
<inkvizitor68sl> как то подозрительно выглядит...
<Offoffoff> NYPD: ээм? Куб.
<NYPD> опенбокс?
<skai> если нажать вниз - можно посмотреть схожие действия.вплоть до открыть папку с фаилом, который предлагает запустить
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: прога всего ничего назад написана всего,а какой потенциал
<inkvizitor68sl> угу оО
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0109/h_1294604458_5def73bb89.png
<[Raiden]> ой
<Yuretsz> Кто нибудь знает как превратить lubuntu во что-то менее вырвиглазное?
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], а это у меня по дефолту)
<[Raiden]> ну ды ладно, мыло светанул )
<skai> [Raiden]: гуглопоиск:)
<NYPD> Yuretsz: ставь опенбокс
<go8765> у tint2  меню есть - ели да - то как его добавить ( и почему tint2conf не меняет положение панели - на заданное ?
<skai> мне для запуска приложений зачастую больше трех нот нажимать там не надо.для частых - 1 клавиша
<skai> это если лень жать а+ф1 или тянуться к мыши и меню коробкино пускать
<Yuretsz> NYPD: А есть готовый легкий дистр с опенбоксом? Есть в наличии 256 рам
<inkvizitor68sl> Yuretsz, кранч
<[Raiden]> есть, сча скажу какой
<Yuretsz> inkvizitor68sl: Страшен на внешний вид
<skai>  inkvizitor68sl причем название проги не обязательно писать с первой буквы.он начинает искать фаилы и прочее уже по одной из букв в составе
<inkvizitor68sl> Yuretsz, так сделай нормальным, в чем проблема то
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, я заметил)
<go8765> skai:  gmrun по альт + ф2 запускается ?
<skai> go8765: если настроишь
<skai> но я гмран не юзаю:)
<Yuretsz> inkvizitor68sl: Надо чтобы смотрелось как  radience или elementary.
<go8765> skai:  а как его настроить ?
<[Raiden]> я не фанат всяких лайт версий и т.д. Н омне вот эта сборка понравилась , на основе опенбокса
<[Raiden]> http://madbox.tuxfamily.org/
<inkvizitor68sl> Yuretsz, шутник, ага.
<inkvizitor68sl> Yuretsz, может тебе ещё на 256 аэро изобразить?
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя каюсь, я на 128 такую красотищу разводил.... эээх..
<go8765> skai:  через хот кей мэнэджера ?
<Yuretsz> inkvizitor68sl: Ну блин, а что там такого? Просто грамотно подобранные цвета.
<inkvizitor68sl> Yuretsz, так в коробке подбери такие де
<Yuretsz> inkvizitor68sl: Та не могу найти, самое пока нормальное это лубунта была, а самому тему\цвета кастомайзить у меня только хуже выходит
<artus> !mode -q  alexandr
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: с
<inkvizitor68sl> а?
<artus> @voice alexandr
<skai> Yuretsz: ставишь годные гтк тему.тему коробки.и все
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: случайно нажал
<artus> alexandr, а так ?
<alexandr> вот норма!!!
<alexandr> ку всем
<artus> @mode -q  alexandr
 * skai снова качает на скорости 100 мегабит с глобальных торрентов:)обожаю свово провайдера и его кривой биллинг
<artus> @devoice alexandr
<skai> *шейпинг
<artus> alexandr, а так ?
<inkvizitor68sl> лоло
<alexandr> у меня и ничего и не было
<NYPD> тема коробки очень понятна впринципе если еще и пакетик obtheme поставить вообще класс
<alexandr> войса то есть
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0109/h_1294605081_0c76b95390.png , http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0109/h_1294605096_5e164c34d8.png
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё бы альт-табалку найти прикольную
<alexandr> подскажите мне как поставить доки и коньки на убунту?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: смисли?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, чтобы я нажимал на альт таб и было клёво хД
<inkvizitor68sl> в ion3 была иидеальная..
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: чем бекапы делаешь? и где хранишь?)
<[Raiden]> таром , на другом хдд
<skai> http://itmages.com/image/view/102732/e1a00e09 кстати вот еще фича для тех, кто юзает индикатор апплет:)а именно индикатор мессаджес:)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: композитинг у тя чей?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, компыз
<[Raiden]> иногда делаю бекап раздела дд, но редко ) с 10.04 ещё валяется, делал перед установкой 10.10
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/102735/764bc292
<inkvizitor68sl>  так лучше )
<RULCIFER_NVRSK> Ктонить, подскажите какой нить самоучитель по С++ (Вменяемый)
<go8765> да - опенбоксе красиво конечно всё - :)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, на скрин мой глянь ;Р
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну так выбирай плагин в компизе и настрой его
<inkvizitor68sl> да он всё равно убогий
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну это то только при включенном браузере:)а мой проверяет просто так:)
<inkvizitor68sl> я хочу жмакать на альт-таб, а потом хоткеями выбирать
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ты когда нибудь выключаешь браузер оО
<skai> inkvizitor68sl:я иногда на другом воркспейсе нахожусь:)
<[Raiden]> alexandr: conky есть врепах, доки - вбей в гугл docky ppa
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ну почта во всплывающем окошке приходит
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: удобные нотифи.возможность звукового нотифа.да и взглянув на панельку - понимаю, что чтото есть:)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, а ридер я не так часто смотрю)
<alexandr> [Raiden] понял
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: почта от гугла или просто поп3 или имап настройти свой.рсс от гугла и или просто рсс.идентику умеет.твитер умел, но пока новые оатх не прикрутили
<skai> и все это пряется в конвертик:)
<inkvizitor68sl> в топку
<skai> как говорится - карман не тянет
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня удобнее в общшем
<skai> яя им тока гмыло и гуглоридер мониторю
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/102739/c620b678
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, вот такая штука у меня, когда письмо приходит
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: у мну примерно также.тока через нотиви-сенд:)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, прям оттуда можно пометить как прочитанное, в спам отправить, открыть его или там переслать
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, а у тебя так нельзя ;Р
<inkvizitor68sl> пришло письмо, увидел заголовок краем глаза - и выкинул)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а у меня не зависит от браузера:)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ну у меня браузер открыт абсодлютно всегда.
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще никогда не закрываю
<inkvizitor68sl> плеер там, видео там...
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: у мну фф.иногда закрываю.плеер у мну в трее висит если надо.влц тож оконцем он топ:)
<skai> кстати ни у кого не появилось в последнее время такая фича, что гуглопоиск в фф начинает работать на кком то арабском языке?
<markmx> хм.. .а вам показывается сообщение что я вошел в комнату и все такое?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> markmx, да
<markmx> скопипасть плиз
<[Raiden]> у меня к сожалению почта не только на гмыле. Н ок счастью не на столько важна что бы мониторить постоянно )
<skai> markmx: 2ip.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], у меня тоже ;)
<skrishi> skai, не
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], гмыло за ней само ходит
<skai> markmx: там смотри свой айпишник
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: пересылка типа?
<markmx> да нет, мне в каом виде оно вам показывается, прсото раньше мне тоже показывалось, но вроде пиджин не обновлялся
<skai> [Raiden]: дак моя утилитка не только на гмыле умеет:)
<[Raiden]> skai: как зовется?
<skai> [Raiden]: cloudsn
<skai> cloud service notifications
<[Raiden]> спс, посмотрим
<skai> [Raiden]: в месаджинг меню отлично интегрируется:)
<markmx> вот ололоф показывает откуда пришел... ка вернуть чтобы мне показывало?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, есть такой же плагин в хроме, но для IMAP/POP3
<go8765> подскажите плиз почему у меня tint2conf не хочет норм настраивать tint2 ? (точнее никак не хочет её настраивать) ?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну и нафига триста плагинов?:)а если у него не хром?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, просто этот пушем работает, быстрее про почту мне говорит только gajim
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: мне пиджин говорил, пока я не отучил его.неча плодить сущности:)
<inkvizitor68sl> лоло
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вобщем не переспоришь
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот альт табалку хочу!
<skai> настроил чтобы раз в 5 минут чекал и мне хватает:)
<inkvizitor68sl> не, 5 минут много
<inkvizitor68sl> за 5 минут меня телефон задолбает
<go8765> skai: подскажи плиз почему у меня tint2conf не хочет норм настраивать tint2 ? (точнее никак не хочет её настраивать) ?
<[Raiden]> cloud service notifications - она никуда ничего не шлёт и онлайн не хранит?  Слово cloud смущает
<[Raiden]> :)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: http://weichen.wordpress.com/2007/01/05/superswitcher-a-nice-alttab-alternative/
<skai> inkvizitor68sl:  ну настрой минуту:)
<inkvizitor68sl> жм
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<skai> [Raiden]: не.клауд от того, что в разных сервисах нетовских нотифит.ключи хранит в гном кейринге,или в бейз64 или в плейнтексте(как настроишь)
<skai> все локально
<[Raiden]> ок )
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: такой альт таб пойдет?
<inkvizitor68sl> а черт знает)
<inkvizitor68sl> я где то видел - открывается маленький список
<inkvizitor68sl> и там каждый пункт списка - буква
<[Raiden]> у меня помимо альт+таб и дока, вин+таб с шифт свитч , скале в верхнем правом углу и ещё выпадающий список со всем открытым на верхней панели
<inkvizitor68sl> жмешь букву - и переходишь)
<[Raiden]> переборщил мб )
<inkvizitor68sl> Уверены, что у вас именно Nokia N98? Может стоит сообщить об этом в Nokia, они наверное не в курсе :) (с) хабр
<skai> а я компиз снес и радуюсь тихому и красивому непритязательному и нетребовательному xcompmgr
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, он глючит на интелях (
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: кто?безбожно врут
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, да я сам видел
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, артефакты
<skai> хммм...(посмотрел на свой напичканный интелами ноут)...хммм....чтото я такого не вижу:)ну если что - велючу каирокмопмгр
<skai> artus: нук еще раз строку из автостарта дай на каиру
<inkvizitor68sl> не пойдёт в общем та замена
<artus> skai,  cairo-dock -c & (sleep 10s && cb-compmgr --cairo-compmgr) &
<rast62> Ubuntu и Debian Linux для продвинутых
<rast62> есть такая в электронке у кого? или хотя бы в бумажном виде
<inkvizitor68sl> http://books.tr200.net/f.php?f=%22ubuntu+%E8+debian+linux+%E4%EB%FF+%EF%F0%EE%E4%E2%E8%ED%F3%F2%FB%F5%22
<inkvizitor68sl> rapidsp,
<inkvizitor68sl> ой
<inkvizitor68sl> rast62,
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> какой же в хчате неудобный автокомплит (
<Sergey_IT> rast62, для продвинутых таких не может быть
<skai> artus: у тя какая верси каиры?
<rast62> Ubuntu и Debian Linux для продвинутых. Более 1000 незаменимых команд
<rast62> вот полное название
<artus> 2.1.3-10
<rast62> интересно с ней ознаомиться перед покупкой
<skai> artus: точно?
<skai> artus: как узнал?
<artus> угу
<artus> паматрел "о програме"
<skai> artus: а через синаптик?
<artus> вот жеш нудный
<skai> artus: источник у нее какой?
<artus> Версия: 2.1.3.10-4
<skai> artus: это у дока или у каиро-компмгр?
<artus> Версия: 0.3.0-2
<artus> эть про мормрм
<skai> ясно.у меня -1.там нет -n опции, чтобы ноу трай икон был.сча поищу обнову
<SUFLEX_> как удалить firefox полностью.
<SUFLEX_> чтобы с настройками
<SUFLEX_> aptitude purge firefox
<SUFLEX_> не удаляет
<SUFLEX_> полностью
<SUFLEX_> настройки остаются
<artus> purge
<SUFLEX_> что purge
<skai> artus: глянь какой источник?где лежат пакеты
<SUFLEX_> ну он вместе с ним был
<SUFLEX_> с ubuntu
<SUFLEX_> я его из Центра приложений устанавливал
<artus> skai, де посмотреть то  ?
<andreylosev> есть вопрос. Я хочу скопировать все .epub файлы на жестком диске в конкретный директорий, но я не понимаю, как это сделать. locate .epub | ???
<Yuretsz> Подскажите где достать переключатель языков на лубунту
<skai> artus: поздно:)
<andreylosev> Yuretsz: setxkbmap
<artus> Yuretsz, fbxkb
<NYPD> Yuretsz: можно и через ксорг
<andreylosev> setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle us,ru
<andreylosev> работает на ура
<NYPD> философия KISS)
<andreylosev> так никто не знает, как скопировать мои файлы?
<andreylosev> или файлы вообще?
<toxa> привет всем :)
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<san4o> andreylosev: cp *.epub /тудато
<toxa> а как-то можно получить список в ubuntu для всеч пакетов, которые были доустановлены в систему после установки?
<inkvizitor68sl> san4o, это будет только из текущей директории
<inkvizitor68sl> andreylosev, сча, погоди
<inkvizitor68sl> andreylosev, find / -name "*.epub" -exec cp /123 {} \;  -print  попробуй
<san4o> inkvizitor68sl:ну так условие он говорит что все файлы в 1й директории. ну а что сделать чтобы перейти думаю придумает
<skai> artus: пришлось статлеровский пакет качать:)и сидовский вала0
<inkvizitor68sl> andreylosev, а ещё проще - в наутилусе поиск по шаблону от корня, выбрать все файлы и скопировать куда надо)
<artus> skai, ну я люсидовское ппа вроде подключал )
<skai> artus: не.этот компмгр стоит в статлеровском ппа
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: кстати в каирском композитинге можно по сочетанию альтаба(если выбрать такой хоткей) выстроить окна в кладку и стрелками выбрать нужеое,а ентером переключить:)не то, что ты искал?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, не
<inkvizitor68sl> я ошалею мотать 30 окон ))
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: зачем мотать?оно ж плиткой выстроится:)
<artus> вин+таб )
<skai> artus: там поле для выбора комбинации есть:)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, у меня бывает ОЧЕНЬ много окон)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну тогда ссзб:)ищи сам в плагинах к компизу чтото подходящее:)
<go8765>  скажите как сделать чтобы tint2 был топ ?
<go8765> настройки конфигурационного файла не помогают
<go8765> из отсюда http://code.google.com/p/tint2/wiki/Configure
<skai> лан.ьросаю я вас.спать пора.4 утра как никак
<andreylosev> я ПОНЯЛ. надо в таких случаях использовать xargs.
<go8765> так чё насчёт панели 0 кто0нить подсказать может ?
<inkvizitor68sl> andreylosev, да пофигу что использовать)(
<denny1> hi all
<san4o> go8765: если настройки в конфиге поменял правильно. то выключай комп и со спокойной душой ложись спать. наутро все будет как нада ... =))))
<[Raiden]> или как ненадо ) хехе
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: вопрос имеецо))
<plastical> при монтировании самбы скриптом:sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.1/part0 /media/rsmb -o uid=1000,gid=1000,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,guest,rw,iocharset=utf8,directio монтирование проходит, но после копирования файла вылазит ошибка Permission denied (13), а файл полностью копируется и запускается. Кто ни
<plastical> ть знает что за фигня?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: там сохранность данных гарантируецо?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: я в плане бекап если там хранить, как?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, RAID1
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, не гарантируем-с на случаи атомной войны, пожара и прочего хД
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ясно)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: тада пришли мне реквезиты)
<inkvizitor68sl> эээ...
<inkvizitor68sl> кхе-кхе )
<inkvizitor68sl> вот вечно ты невоврямя)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ну мне то пофиг) я могу и ещё месяц пожождать))
<inkvizitor68sl> да не, не месяц))
<XuMuK> *д
<XuMuK> а сколько?)
<XuMuK> просто завтра капуста будет) а вот через 2-3 недели уже не факт))
<inkvizitor68sl> ну завтра-послезавтра напомни
<inkvizitor68sl> я дома буду
<XuMuK> ещё то через месяц она конешно опять будет)
<XuMuK> ок)
<Yuretsz> andreylosev: artus: NYPD: ну переключаться оно переключается и так, индикатор нужен
<Odigem> Питонщики есть?
<Evpidokl> Odigem: вряд ли. Это канал юзеров Ububntu а не тех, кто пользуется Python
<Evpidokl> :)
<Odigem> Ну да ну да
<inkvizitor68sl> а убунтовцы юзают питон)
<[Raiden]> )
<Evpidokl> убунтовцы даже Ubuntu толком заюзать не могут..... какой там Pithon? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> убунтовцы питон даже по аглицки написать не могут...
<Evpidokl> ой :)
<Evpidokl> Python!
<Evpidokl> inkvizitor68sl: правда ваша :)
<Odigem|go> Адин чел написал кадат pyhton ,долго ржали
<Odigem|go> Прозвали его пихтоновцем :D
<Evpidokl> убунтовцы и по-русски то с трудом пишут :(
<Odigem|go> Ага
<[Raiden]> меня особенно бесит когда пишут убанту , а питон можете называт ькак хотите
<[Raiden]> :)
<Evpidokl> кстати, а УБУНТУВЦЫ - не правильней будет?
<inkvizitor68sl> ytn
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<Evpidokl> УБУНТУВЦЫ - ЕСТЬ ТАКАЯ ПАРТИЯ! (с)
<artus> Evpidokl, вырви капс
<Evpidokl> да... это же лознуг. его всегда большими буквами сканируют
<artus> скандировать на улице будеш
<Evpidokl> скандируют, even :)
<Evpidokl> да ладно. тут - тоже улица
<inkvizitor68sl> УБУНТУ! УБУНТУ! УБУНТУ! УБУНТУ! УБУНТУ! УБУНТУ! УБУНТУ! УБУНТУ! УБУНТУ! УБУНТУ!
 * [Raiden] надул inkvizitor68sl насосом и INKVIZITOR68SL улетело высоко в небеса!
<artus> фсе, инк убунтонулсо)
<Evpidokl> гы
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу
<inkvizitor68sl> извините, опечатался
<inkvizitor68sl> FreeBSD!!! FreeBSD!!! FreeBSD!!! FreeBSD!!! FreeBSD!!! FreeBSD!!! FreeBSD!!! FreeBSD!!!
 * Evpidokl ржот
<Evpidokl> :))))))))
<[Raiden]> девелоперс девелоперс
<eubicor> Arch!!!Arch!!!Arch!!!Arch!!!
<artus>   
<inkvizitor68sl> !holywars
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='holywars'
<inkvizitor68sl> !holywar
<ubuntuhelp> Все свободные проекты равны! Холивары на канале разрешены только между свободным и несвободным ПО, причём должны обязательно заканчиваться победой свободного ПО.
<ubuntuhelp> Все остальные холивары на канале запрещены и будут жестоко караться.
<eubicor> есть ли тут счатливые пользователи deluge?  мне бы совета..
<inkvizitor68sl> eubicor, чего надобно ?
<Evpidokl> о! Хелпд дело говорит! :)
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<inkvizitor68sl> и тишина
<eubicor> вобщем из-за deluge при выключении\перезагрузке не отмонтирывается раздел на котором торренты. наверно поэтому при следующем включении дэлюга заново проверяет все торрнты.  а это оч долго.   файлы на ntfs
<inkvizitor68sl> убери галочку "переиндексировать торренты при старте"
<artus> нафиг те ntfs&
<artus> темболее торенты на него лить
<eubicor> artus: виндой бывает пользуюсь
<artus> и че
<artus> ext3 под вендой ой как летает
<eubicor> inkvizitor68sl: никаких галочек нет.  если сам делюг выключаю.  потом все норм бывает
<artus> и пишет и читает и вообще красота )
<eubicor> artus: какую прогу для этого надо?
<artus>  Ext2Fsd-0.48.exe
<inkvizitor68sl> гм... сурово
<amigo> artus: а ext4?
<inkvizitor68sl> eubicor, когда именно пишет?
<artus> amigo, а нафиг те екст 4й?
<eubicor> inkvizitor68sl: не понял) что пишет?
<inkvizitor68sl> eubicor, что отмонтировать не может
<eubicor> inkvizitor68sl: раздел на котором файлы торрентов, он нтфсный
<[Raiden]> есть ещё 1 изврат, по поводу носителей, но сам не делал. Создать на флешке UDF фс. читается и в винде (в вин7 без доп софта) и в лине.
<[Raiden]> и нету ограничения в 4гб на файл
<inkvizitor68sl> eubicor, сообщение ты когда видишь это?
<artus> [Raiden],  но есть ограничения на xp )
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], почему извращение то?
<[Raiden]> Ну , незнаю )
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня вон всё в UDF )
<[Raiden]> нтфс пожалуй тоже извращение, т.к. есть журнал, что для флэша не хорошо. И фат извращение ,т.к. устарело ещё до появления флэшек
<[Raiden]> ещё есть exfat , но это потребует доустановки модулей фусе в линуксе
<eubicor> inkvizitor68sl: сообщений нет.  демон deluged грузится автоматом. deluge-gtk тоже запускается через 5сек. и начинает cheking все торрентовые файлы.
<eubicor> только если до этого сам не вышел из делюггтк и не отгрузил его демон
<inkvizitor68sl> ёпрст
<inkvizitor68sl> eubicor, говорю ж тебе в настройках выключи принудительную проверку торрентов
<inkvizitor68sl> а то я сейчас полезу ставить deluge
<artus> на нтфс )
<[Raiden]> а.. вы не про флэшки. хехе. Отвлекся.
<inkvizitor68sl> опять у  нас инет в офисе шустрее стал оО
<inkvizitor68sl> в 2 раза
<inkvizitor68sl> жесть
<resurection> Как сделать, что бы CTRL+D реально сворачивала все окна, а не чередовала действия свернуть
<inkvizitor68sl> в москве. в центре. 8 мегабит.
<resurection> свернуть/развернуть?
<eubicor> inkvizitor68sl: ) нет там такой настройки. только есть "форсированная перепроверка", но это вручную делается а не при запуске
<[Raiden]> resurection: а у тебя сворачивает не все?
<resurection> сначала сворачивает, а при повторном нажатии разворачивает
<resurection> причем, ей пофигу, что к моменту второго нажатия, у меня уже куча других окон открыто. И эти другие окна я хочу свернуть, а она старые разворачивает
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем чушь какая то)
<[Raiden]> как убрат ьвторое незнаю. Может быть тебе стоит попробовать рабоие столы, вместо сворачивания просто переключайся на другой стол.
<[Raiden]> зачем их ваще сворачивать
<resurection> Не хочу пока от винды отвыкать. Убунту пока только на ноуте.
<resurection> да и просто тупо как-то
<[Raiden]> а вопрос по винде походу )
<[Raiden]> это не к нам
<resurection> В винде то всё правильно работает
<resurection> Ещё хочу на "закрыть окно" повесить два хоткея. Стандарт ALT+F4 и RIGHT_CTRL+/ - что бы и правой и левой рукой их рубить :)
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще так себя вести любой торрент клиент должен
<artus> нафиг их сворачивать вообще ? разкидай по вирт столам и будет те щастье
<inkvizitor68sl> а то накачают ересь какую то
<inkvizitor68sl> половина файлов перебита
<resurection> видимо, придётся привыкать к рабочим столам...
<resurection> А как два хот-кея на одно действие? Или как создать второе дублирующее, что бы повесить ещё один хот-кей?
<resurection> ... на "закрыть окно" - то что обычно ALT+F4
<go8765> rcnкстати я ввинде на сайте майкрософта видел фичю - виртуальные столы на винду ставит :)
<[Raiden]> не хочешь отвыкать - не отвыкай ) Мне больше нечего добавить. Тут будет всё работать так, как работает, а не как ты привык.
<inkvizitor68sl> go8765, а толку от них)_ ?
<inkvizitor68sl> работает криво
<resurection> [Raiden]: буду привыкать
<inkvizitor68sl> а уж с 2мя мониторами то как )
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: смешной плагиат :0
<inkvizitor68sl> дыды
<GeLic> здрасте
<GeLic> всё лясы точите?
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl: я почему то уверен что они эту байду сделали себе только для того что бы если - чё сказать - а у нас тоже такое есть :)
<inkvizitor68sl> трололо
<inkvizitor68sl> у них фреймов нет
<eubicor> resurection: теоретически можно назначить на клавиши и сворачивание всех окон и второе "закрыть" то надо найти файл, который за это отвечает. у тебя gnome?
<[Raiden]> Я могу предложить альтернативу. С помощью компиза. Вешаешь на 1 из углов эффект scale , и если тыркнуть не на окно , а на стол, то все скроются.
<[Raiden]> получается типа жест в угол и 1 клик
<resurection> eubicor: ага
<eubicor> resurection: тогда не знаю))  вот если б опенбокс был, тогда..    но файл такой должен быть
<resurection> [Raiden]: не люблю мыш (у меня её нет), мне хот-кеи нужны.
<inkvizitor68sl> resurection, браузер какой?
<skrishi> чото у меня алт+принт не работает (
<resurection> нуууу в браузере приходится тачпадом елозить
<inkvizitor68sl> мда уж...
<inkvizitor68sl> мышки у него нету
<resurection> в любом случае мыша - это долго. Но в браузере без неё никак...
<inkvizitor68sl> resurection, ну да ну да
<inkvizitor68sl> vim не осилили
<inkvizitor68sl> vimperator тем более
<[Raiden]> мышь где-то долго, где-то быстро. + хоткеи надо помнить
<[Raiden]> мой выбор клава+ мышь. Не вижу зачем выделят ьто-то одно
<[Raiden]> Хотя к вопросу это не относится )
<resurection> Печатаешь однойрукой? А второй мыш елозиш?
<resurection> за мышой надо тянутся и потом е надо целится. Когда весь день за компом работаешь, запомнить хот-кеи - это ваще не проблема.
<Evpidokl> resurection: за то у мышы кнобки крупней!
<Evpidokl> хотя их и не так много, конечно
<resurection> зато на клаве их больше
<Evpidokl> дак ясное дело, больше
<Evpidokl> не хотел бы я такую мышь
<Evpidokl> а....
<Evpidokl> хотя, если подумать....
<Evpidokl> а что если сделать клаву, которой можно елозить по столу тоже?
<BOPOHA> привет всем. есть кто с ноутом и видухой интел?
<Evpidokl> Сидишь, дико программируешь на Python, а при этом клавой по столу возишь, в качестве графического манипулятора
<resurection> основное в мыше это почти аналоговое перемещение по двухмерной плоскости. С одной стороны это даёт больше возможностей, но с другой усложняет работу. Приходится по кнопкам целится.
<resurection> Всё равно же мышой по кнопкам целишся. Ну что бы рабочий стол переключить или окно свернуть - целится всё равно приходится же.
<Evpidokl> resurection: я и говорю! Клавиатура-то крупней, в нее легче попасть. :)
<BOPOHA> мое ядро  терзают такие сообщение Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
<sonorus> доброй ночи всем
<resurection> BOPOHA: У меня интел, а где эти сообщения смотреть вообще?
<Evpidokl> BOPOHA: и что за ноут, уж сразу говори
<BOPOHA> в общем я закрываю крыщку ноута...  потом через некоторое время открываю
<sonorus> помогите пожалуста, суть проблемы
<BOPOHA> поэсле этого экран мерцает
<sonorus> есть листовка http://zalil.ru/30301489 я на фоне вижу изображение ввиде круга а 2 взрослых человек ане видят
<sonorus> ктонибудь еще видит бледный серый круг
<BOPOHA> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/531590   вот кажется вот это
<sonorus> ?
<BOPOHA> но я в английском не силен
<BOPOHA> помогает только перезагрузка
<eubicor> BOPOHA: у меня как-то были похожие проблемы с интел-видюхой. помог откат ядра. конкретнее - до 2.6.33.4. попробуй может и тебе помогёт
<[Raiden]> .
<Evpidokl> [Raiden]: wb
<skrishi> sonorus: пить нужно меньше )
<[Raiden]> могло не долететь ) http://paste.org.ru/?e5gpsg  квирк не сразу отваливается и иногда пишешь когда уже дисконект
<BOPOHA>  eubicor: не вариант (
<eubicor> BOPOHA: уже пробовал?
<BOPOHA> eubicor: эта проблема у меня с самого начала пользования убунты10.10
<BOPOHA> обновился... с 9.04 ... и чувствую назад вернусь
<BOPOHA> п.с. хоткеи не работают
<Evpidokl> BOPOHA: не возвращайся! Лучше разберись, что в 10 не так в твоем случае
<Evpidokl> всем поможет
<Evpidokl> Evpidokl: или хотя бы четко локализуй проблему и сообщи разработчикам
<Evpidokl> тоже может помочь
<Saymon21> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Saymon21> !nick Saymon
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick Saymon'
<eubicor> в 10.10 новое ядро.  просто рядом поставь какоенибудь старенькое. 2.6.32+ и посмотри на эффект. 9.04бунта уже древность)
<go8765>  ![ls/mc/man/fdisk]  :)
<go8765>  ![ls/mc/man/fdisk]
<[Raiden]> а что у вас там с интелами?
<[Raiden]> в 10.10
<Evpidokl> !top10
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='top10'
<BOPOHA> eubicor: спасибо... но это я перевести могу.
<BOPOHA> >>NOTE: there is no package wacom-tools in Ubuntu 10.04 any more, so you'll have to use your tablet without it.
<BOPOHA> пока что не смог настроить все то что работало в 9ке
<BOPOHA> это так.
<Evpidokl> BOPOHA: о, йо
<Evpidokl> при чем тут вобще wacom-tools?
<BOPOHA> [Raiden]:  мецает экран... как-бы обновляется, или как будто меняется расширение
<BOPOHA> каждые 30 секунд
<Evpidokl> BOPOHA: у тебя же с дисплеем проблема?
<BOPOHA> )))
<[Raiden]> хороший вопрос, посмотри все ли ок из другой ос
<BOPOHA> дисплей - помогает поправить только ребут
<BOPOHA> в какой?
<BOPOHA> ))
<[Raiden]> в любой другой
<[Raiden]> с лайва например
<[Raiden]> может с экраном что
<BOPOHA> другой нет
<BOPOHA> Jan 10 01:57:18 hp-bird kernel: [12561.588344] Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
<BOPOHA> Jan 10 01:57:18 hp-bird kernel: [12562.360385] Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
<BOPOHA> Jan 10 01:57:23 hp-bird kernel: [12567.356258] Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
<BOPOHA> Jan 10 01:57:24 hp-bird kernel: [12568.136318] Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
<BOPOHA> Jan 10 01:57:33 hp-bird kernel: [12576.648314] Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
<BOPOHA> Jan 10 01:57:34 hp-bird kernel: [12577.452260] Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
<BOPOHA> Jan 10 01:57:38 hp-bird kernel: [12581.400455] Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
<BOPOHA> Jan 10 01:57:38 hp-bird kernel: [12582.204355] Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
<BOPOHA> Jan 10 01:57:42 hp-bird kernel: [12585.420486] Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
<BOPOHA> Jan 10 01:57:42 hp-bird kernel: [12586.200441] Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
<BOPOHA> сорри... промазал
<artus> @kick BOPOHA flood
<Evpidokl> э.... странно, не кикнули?
<Evpidokl> а
<Evpidokl> кикнули :)
<Evpidokl> BOPOHA: короче, у тебя HP ноут?
<BOPOHA> да tc4200
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-02
<shenmue> !psp
<ubuntuhelp> За информацией об использовании PSP в Ubuntu обращаться сюда: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PSP
<shenmue> картинок мало в факе ><
<shenmue> ничерта ни понятно
<User554[web]> есть кто?
<skai-falkorr> чектотут?
<sharikoff> роллы ... гут...
<himik> люди, посоветуйте лучшую программу для редактирования тегов mp3
<himik> а то как обычно неожиданно появилась необходимость...
<amigo> himik: easytag
<arinov> у меня стоит 10.10, есть способ обновить дистрибутив или надо устанавливать новый?
<arinov> о, обнаружил сам
<arinov> жаль только придется сначала 11.04 пройти
<dmay> чочоктотут?
<arinov> dmay: ты еще жив...
<dmay> arinov: лучше с нуля последнюю версию поставь, distr-upgrade умеет только показывать прогресс и всё портить
<arinov> dmay: ну вот и проверим
<arinov> у меня система мало отличается от нативно установленной
<arinov> есть вероятность мягкого апгрейда
<arinov> через 40 минут узнаем
<Irvingel> Привет всем!
<Irvingel> с новым годом)
<Vlad___> Добрый день. Коллеги, если у кого-то есть минутка, поглядите, пожалуйста, мой конф.файл 20-monitor(Xorg). http://pastebin.com/6vamRJkm
<Vlad___> Ошибку выдаёт, что-то связанное с расхождением количества девайсов
<Vlad___> да. во время X -configure: "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices."
<Vlad___> если файл удалить(его раньше не было) - всё ок.
<MILLIONER> Скажите как отключить в панели допольнительную строку "Загружаеться" или "Отрывется.." ? убунта 11.10 гном 3 классик
<yurau> arinov: ты уверен что хочешь 11.10? я на 11.04 гном2 сижу.
<arinov> сейчас ставится 11.04 - посмотрим как работает, может останусь
<arinov> а что с 11.10 не так?
<arinov> yurau: технически и 10.10 работает стабильно
<arinov> за исключением редких глюков на панелях
<yurau> arinov: на 11.10 гнома2 нету
<arinov> а что есть?
<yurau> гном3 неюзабельный и юнити. придется сначала помучиться
<arinov> в чем основной недостаток?
<yurau> я особо не работал. там все по другому. читай литературу
<yurau> неудобно и все
<arinov> первый апгрейд с 10.10 до 11.04 прошел гладко
<arinov> захожу на второй круг 11.04 до 11.10
<TNH> ыыы
<TNH> проще было сразу поставить 11.10
<User007[web]> здраствуйте
<User007[web]> кто может помочь с запуском файлов
<arinov> TNH: для кого как, я думаю пару раз кнопочку нажать это не сложно
<arinov> да и репозитории асус экспортировать вломы
<TNH> :)
<baronos> хмм, раньше было 670 примерно метров при установки гнома на убнту 12,04 без гуя, а с сегодняшним образом 417 метров. (есть подозрение, что гш починили на 12,04 :D)
<arinov> а можно мне две панели одну справа, вторую слева?
<baronos> в юнити чтоль?
<arinov> да
<baronos> если ты про юнити панель, то она только одна, и её можно установить только в низ. а если на 11,10 хочешь по типу гном 2 то установи gnome fallback
<arinov> а как вниз?
<baronos> а управление панелями в фаллбек alt+ПКМ, если надо сделать прям как г2 то можно использовать этот гайд http://mandriver.users.sourceforge.net/classic-gnome-guide.html
<arinov> не, не буду заставлять оживший труп ходить
<baronos> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-unity-launcher-down.html
<Vlad___> При установке убунты как узнать какой из драйверов для рейда выбрать? 3x-9xxx, 3w-xxxx, BusLogic, DAC960, a100u2w, aacraid, advansys, aec62xx, aic62xx, aic79xx, aic7xxx, aic94xx, alim15x3, aoe, arcmsr, aten, atiixp, atp870u, bpck, cciss, ch, cmd64x, comm, cpqarray....
<Vlad___> рейд на чипсете. H67
<baronos> arinov: я тоже считаю надо привыкать к тому что предлагают по дефолту, в твоём случаи юнити)))
<arinov>  у убунты этот дефолт вырубает иногда
<arinov> благо с железом проблем нет
<Vlad___> никто не знает?
<arinov> Vlad___: терпение
<baronos> пока нет того кто знает
<baronos> юнити один раз падал и то в определенном смысле как только вышел 11,10, гном 3 падал на версии 3,2,0 сейчас очень хорошо работает, и даже нестабильный 3,3,3 пашел как надо)
<arinov> еще 500 пакетов...
<arinov> юнити это планшетный вариант
<arinov> технически устраивает, функции выполняются
<Mikki> Hi
<Mikki> Всем привет!!!
<UA1000> a
<UA1000> .
<Warlock_29A> Подскажите пожайлуста решение проблемы с nvidea. Устанавливаю драйвера через Настройка Системы-Драйверы Устройств. Захожу в NVIDEA X Server Settings, выдается сообщение: 'You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Warlock_29A> ' . Выполняю команду про которую он говорит, перезагружаюсь DM не загружается :). Удаляю из /etc/X11 xort.config работа востанавливается. Пробывал устанавливать оба предложенных драйвера.
<Warlock_29A> Ubuntu 11.10
<Warlock_29A> Видеокарта GeForce 310M
<UA1000> .
<Denel_Manilov> привет всем
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<Denel_Manilov> что то сломал?
<[v-8]_jupiter> У меня все работает) Я же пользуюсь самой надежной и дружественной OS windows
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<Denel_Manilov> а.... я тоже так говорил.....
<[v-8]_jupiter> И что случилось?
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<Denel_Manilov> поставил Ubuntu ))
<Denel_Manilov> и попал в рай
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та ладно?
<Denel_Manilov> ага
<Denel_Manilov> у тя 7ка?
<Denel_Manilov> винда
<[v-8]_jupiter> смотря где?
<Denel_Manilov> на буке
<[v-8]_jupiter> На работе (desktop) debian 6 с fluxbox , на ноуте ubuntu 11.04 c xfce4 , надомашнем desktop windows 7 и ubuntu 11.10 (Xfce4), планшет android 3.2.1
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот как то так)
<sharikoff> меряетесь?
<Denel_Manilov> не долго на домашнем винде плясать осталось)))
<sharikoff> =)
<arinov> на работе три компа под управлением линукс, дома два
<Denel_Manilov> не! у мя меньше )))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Denel_Manilov: долго. меня вполне устраивает как там винда работет) Я даже скажу что она в хравике заметно лучше ведет на моем железе чем убунта. Если бы в windows было удобно администь стояла бы винда одна
<arinov> со времен появления HoN винда не нужна :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Игры зло
<Denel_Manilov> винда понятная.... легкаяюююю спору нет
<arinov> вечно зла не хватает
<Denel_Manilov> игры? не.... не слышал
<[v-8]_jupiter> Denel_Manilov: я бы не сказал что 7-я винда супер легкая) Но дрова под видео у нее лучше работают
<[v-8]_jupiter> И фильмы смотреть приятней
<arinov> чушь
<sharikoff> =)
<Denel_Manilov> у семерки по глупому все сделанно!
<arinov> сижу на убунту-сертифайд компе и чихал на проблемы с железами и дровами
<Denel_Manilov> arinov: +1
<sharikoff> arinov: а когда надо 1000 компов?
<[v-8]_jupiter> arinov: ну так и сиди) мне нужно что бы я еще с помощью флеша мог смотреть фмльмы без тормозов
<[v-8]_jupiter> и тут супер мега флеш лучше юзать на windows
<arinov> sharikoff: в данный момент осуществляю миграцию, кое-что придется заменить конечно
<[v-8]_jupiter> и дрова как ни странно intel лучше работают
<sharikoff> а когда надо 1 с без бубна
<arinov> блин о чем тут рассуждать, новый компик для офиса стоит в два раза дешевле полноценного офисного пакета от мс
<Denel_Manilov> у меня все интел на буке
<Denel_Manilov> разницы не замечаю
<[v-8]_jupiter> Denel_Manilov: какя версия карточки?
<arinov> у семерки все окей, она нужна для задач лютого масштаба
<sharikoff> а когда надо домен хотя бы полноценный ибо ты например со своей конторой - часть поддомена
<arinov> для дорогих инф. систем, а для дома и офиса это излишек дорогой
<Denel_Manilov> lenovo g560
<[v-8]_jupiter> arinov: хватит быть фанатиком)
<arinov> никакого фанатизма
<arinov> практичность
<sharikoff> вот для дома да.. убунту рулит
<Denel_Manilov> посмотри я не гонюсь на видео
<sharikoff> и то как сказать
<[v-8]_jupiter> sharikoff: я уже выше про флеш писал
<sharikoff> [v-8]_jupiter: я верю верю
<sharikoff> =)
<arinov> sharikoff: да и для секретарши тоже
<baronos> убунту гад, там и не сделал гном на 12.04((
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот на работе мне нужно работать, так там linux стоит и я его не собираюсь менять ни на что другое
<baronos> так*
<sharikoff> [v-8]_jupiter: именно так
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/377704/9cfa732a
<sharikoff> это треть под моим началом =)
<Denel_Manilov> )))
<Denel_Manilov> кросота
<[v-8]_jupiter> sharikoff: ))) Не вот админить под Linux намного удобней
<[v-8]_jupiter> и быдлокодить на python
<User917[web]> всем привет
<baronos> хао
<sharikoff> я максимум баш
<sharikoff> и то потому что иногда лень руками
<Denel_Manilov>  User917[web]: че сломал?
<User917[web]> как установить драйвер nvidia, скачанный с их сайта
<User917[web]> он имеет расширение run
<User917[web]> а не deb
<User917[web]> что к чему никак не вьеду
<sharikoff> о боже
<[v-8]_jupiter> ппц
<[v-8]_jupiter> )))
<Denel_Manilov> фак читал?
<sharikoff> кто ж тя так обманул?
<User917[web]> :(
<baronos> а установить из под jockey не позволяет религия?
<[v-8]_jupiter> уже запустить с консоли не могут
<User917[web]> что в терминал вбить, по шагам пожалуйста
<User917[web]> я просто совсем не давно сел
<sharikoff> по шагам на сайте
<User917[web]> на ubuntu
<User917[web]> ссылку
<User917[web]> будте добры
<sharikoff> на нвидиа
<baronos> jockey-gtk в терминале и там устанавливай
<[v-8]_jupiter> sharikoff: а ты из putty админишь?
<sharikoff> [v-8]_jupiter: угу
<User917[web]> большое спасибо. пошел пробывать
<sharikoff> [v-8]_jupiter: привычка
<[v-8]_jupiter> Как там сделать что бы цыфровая клавиатура работала? и alt_entr вставку из mc делало
<[v-8]_jupiter> А то я бы тогда дома и не перегружался)
<User917[web]> ребят, так как бы 173 версия. а у меня 290.10 скачана
<sharikoff> [v-8]_jupiter: я незнаю =) цифровой клавой никогда не пользовался
<Denel_Manilov> --resetver 173 - 290.10
<Denel_Manilov> ))))
<User917[web]> угум, щас попробую
<[v-8]_jupiter> sharikoff: а ты же вроде на мак ос вроде использовал)
<arinov> я б пользовался клавой, у которой в два раза больше кнопок, чем у стандатной
<Denel_Manilov> z gjienbk ))
<Denel_Manilov> я пошутил
<arinov> чтобы шифт не нажимать
<Denel_Manilov> !
<User917[web]> злой чувак :)
<User917[web]> я не успел еще набрать
<[v-8]_jupiter> arinov: лентяй)
<User917[web]> так как воткнуть то что в формате run
<sharikoff> [v-8]_jupiter: ну у меня клава с цифровой клавой но я ее не юзаю. нужны были пейд ап пейдж даун и делит полноценный
<sharikoff> на маке его нету
<[v-8]_jupiter> ты винду поставил на мак?
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<User917[web]> я так понял это скрипт
<sharikoff> да ты што
<User917[web]> да?
<sharikoff> окстись
<[v-8]_jupiter> sharikoff: а что используешь?
<User917[web]> как из терминала команда чтения?
<User917[web]> щас мы его исполняемым запилим
<User917[web]> и запустим
<User917[web]> подскажите плз
<sharikoff> [v-8]_jupiter: мак ос же
<baronos> !nvidia | User917[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User917[web]: Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<sharikoff> просто на стандартной клаве той что в комплекте шла нету делита
<sharikoff> короткая она
<sharikoff> я взял подлинее
<[v-8]_jupiter> Понятно.
<[v-8]_jupiter> И как мак стоит  своих денег?
<sharikoff> ну он скучен
<sharikoff> потому что никогда ничего за 3 года я так и не смог сломать
<sharikoff> и само ниче не сломалось
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та наоброт нужно что бы работал и все
<sharikoff> вот он работает и все
<[v-8]_jupiter> А время можно и на интересней ещи потратить)
<sharikoff> делает то что нажал
<sharikoff> а не так  что типа хочу послушать мп3
<sharikoff> оба кодаки надо скомпилить
<sharikoff> кодаки потянули пол гига либ
<User917[web]> а кстати. ребят, как лечится то, что звук в ubunte не такой мягкий как в windows
<sharikoff> либы икоф пчку притянули и тд
<User917[web]> эквалайзеры крутил
<User917[web]> все равно не такой выразительный) с чем связанно?
<baronos> !win
<ubuntuhelp> Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<User917[web]> ам.
<User917[web]> значит никак не добиться
<[v-8]_jupiter> sharikoff:  заменить мож свой зоопарк на мак бук))
<baronos> и вообще звук в бубне не считая всяких порффесиональных карт работает лучше чем в винде
<User917[web]> хм.
<sharikoff> [v-8]_jupiter: нельзя тебе..
<User917[web]> может на столько привык в оконному
<Denel_Manilov> User917[web]: ты привык просто
<sharikoff> привыкнешь потом не променяешь ни на че
<Denel_Manilov> )))
<User917[web]> :) я так и понял.
<User917[web]> щас кручу с видеокартой
<[v-8]_jupiter> sharikoff: ))
<User917[web]> еще бы удачно пустить стим и тф и все. жизнь удалась
<Denel_Manilov> че стандартно не подцепились?
<User917[web]> стандартно старая. на ней что то флеш тормозит на сайтах
<User917[web]> хотя карта не дурная..
<Denel_Manilov> User917[web]: ты еще и играть на бубне собрался???
<User917[web]> маленько... и только в те игрульки, который 99% идут без проблем
<User917[web]> стим же крутится стабильно
<baronos> 1) канал #winehq 2) http://www.winehq.org/
<User917[web]> ай не пойду туда
<User917[web]> там отмороженные ребята
<User917[web]> я не слова не понимаю что они говорят
<User917[web]> а на вайне читао
<User917[web]> ситал
<User917[web]> тьфу. читал*
<Denel_Manilov> купи 2й ХДД поставь туда бубна, а на 1й мастдай
<Denel_Manilov> и радуйся
<User917[web]> мастдай?
<Denel_Manilov> windows
<baronos> ну а тут не канал вайна, многие ответы есть на форуме убунту, и запуск приложнеий через вайн не вяжится с правилами канала.
<User917[web]> а.
<User917[web]> так в дуал буте
<User917[web]> я и не спрашивал же о запуске стима и тф. мой вопрос заключается в установке драйвера
<baronos> акстись тут нет понятия дров на всё что можно как в винде
<User917[web]> я понимаю
<User917[web]> так что меня интересует только обновление видива
<User917[web]> в терминале влупил ошибку.
<User917[web]> как я понял драйвер подрублен и крутится
<baronos> я тебе дал ссылки в чем проблема? или ты хочешь гемором стардать то тебе sh в помощь или ./NVIDIA.....
<dmay> чочоктотут?
<User917[web]> я еще раз говорю...
<User917[web]> что драйвер старый
<User917[web]> 173 версии
<baronos> dmay: выходцы винды)
<Denel_Manilov> система - дайверы устройств
<User917[web]> на сайте торчит 290.10
<User917[web]> скачал
<User917[web]> он в виде скрипта
<User917[web]> скрин щас залью, покажу
<baronos> ну и выполни его по гайду
<Denel_Manilov> удали, обновись, пусть еще раз позцепит
<dmay> baronos: не примешивай к славному имени оффтопика этих мерзких вайнофагв :/
<arinov> ну что, апгрейд произошел
<arinov> 10.10 - 11.04 - 11.10
<Denel_Manilov> курящие есть?
<arinov> есть
<dmay> есть, но не на долго
<Denel_Manilov> го курить!
<dmay> ибо курение - яд
<baronos> воо а че убунту.ру лежит?
<dmay> Denel_Manilov: призываешь к акту самоуничтожения? и не стыдно?
<Denel_Manilov> стыдно
<Denel_Manilov> но одному скучно
<dmay> а так типа совесть будет чиста? не беспокойся, на этой планете одновременно травится пара миллиоов человек
<Denel_Manilov> мне легче))
<dmay> baronos: вроде живой же
<baronos> ппц, у меня не открывает страници(
<Denel_Manilov> baronos: какой браузер
<baronos> все браузеры
<Denel_Manilov> ууууу..
<User917[web]> http://itmag.es/1Xu3K
<baronos> походу что то в дебианоподобной ОС не так
<User917[web]> вот как бы
<dmay> baronos: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<User917[web]> что я увидел в терминале при начале выполнения скрипта
<Denel_Manilov> учи инглишь!
<User917[web]> уже стоит
<User917[web]> я вижу
<dmay> User917[web]: лерн зе дамнед ленгвейдж!
<User917[web]> как убить
<Denel_Manilov> User917[web]: от рута запускай!!!
<Denel_Manilov> ни кого убивать не надо
<User917[web]> как добраться до раздела?
<baronos> дык надо перейти в консоль вырубить ДМ, и вообще иди в сторону sgfxi
<User917[web]> cd
<User917[web]> так?
<Denel_Manilov> пользователь рут, а не раздел
<baronos> качай скрипт sgfxi и ставь через него раз так трудно воспользоватся jockey-gtk
<User917[web]> да через jockey-gtk там стоит 173й
<User917[web]> как че крутитть там. я хз, кнопок не нашел
<dmay> в общем, это страшное слово - каникулы... :\
<User917[web]> так. я не школьник тупорогий, просто времени листать форум нет щас
<baronos> какая ОС у тебя вообще стоит?
<User917[web]> ubuntu 11.10
<User917[web]> онеретик который)
<Denel_Manilov> dmay: каникулы? не, не слышал...
<User917[web]> о каникулах еще рано думать, зачетную неделю только закрыли..
<baronos> ну а в чем проблема? работает графика сейчас в бубне?
<dmay> хм... как правило, каникулы отвергают в первую очередь и аиболее яростно именно те, кто на каникулах...
<User917[web]> пашет, но на старом драйвере тормозит флеш
 * arinov скучает по каникулам
<Denel_Manilov> :'( пичалька
<baronos> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/search/?q=flash
<baronos> ппц мтр говорит что активность убунту.ру отличная потерь нет, пинг идет, надо наверно курить в сторону инет соединения?
<Denel_Manilov> а другие сайты?
<User917[web]> http://itmag.es/3vrTv    вот что я вижу в  jockey-gtk
<baronos> ставь current
<User917[web]> а... а я дупел не дошел)
<baronos> написанно же рекомендуемый, и вообще там драйвер будет 285, если надо 290 то используй xswat ppa
<User917[web]> я просто боюсь доверять надписям рекоменд и тд
<User917[web]> был нехороший опыт в окнах
<User917[web]> спасибо вам ребята, что ткнули носом куда надо.
<User917[web]> всех с новым годом же :) всего доброго
<Denel_Manilov> не торопись)))
<User917[web]> в смысле
<Denel_Manilov> попробуй как работает
<User917[web]> щас рр сделаю
<User917[web]> и посмотрю
<Denel_Manilov> давай
<User294[web]> Ребят, все крутится. спасибо
<User294[web]> пойду бороть стим, и нагружать недостающим софтом)
<User294[web]> кстати. порекомендуйте видео и аудио проигрыватели
<Denel_Manilov> vls
<User294[web]> видео. а аудио?
<Denel_Manilov> и banshe
<Denel_Manilov> vls -dbltj
<User294[web]> банши стандартный
<Denel_Manilov> да
<User294[web]> все, понял
<User294[web]> спасибо еще раз :)
<Denel_Manilov> где качать собрался?
<User294[web]> из центра приложений
<User294[web]> там вроде вменяемый репозиторий
<Denel_Manilov> молодец)
<User294[web]> так ведь?)
<Denel_Manilov> да) не придумывай велосипед!
<User294[web]> ладно, помучал я вас =D пойду дальше смотреть. Пока куда больше нравится чем в7
<User294[web]> всем всего доброго, спасииибо :)
<Denel_Manilov> ))
<arinov> ну вот я и нашел, что искал - после обновления отвалилось три функциональных кнопки :)
<dmay> arinov: поздравляю. крайне легко отделался )
<arinov> да
<arinov> ждал большего
<Irvingel> Ку всем
<Irvingel> кто нибудь настраивал wifi на d-link 2640 г
<Irvingel> &
<UA1000> всё должно само настроиться
<UA1000> в чём проблема ?
<User267[web]> ребят, это снова я... Подскажите как обновлять ПО через терминал, допустим wine-1.3.26 до wine-1.3.33
<User267[web]> и вообще в целом как обновляться
<User267[web]> репозитории нужные добавил
<Warlock_29A> <User267[web]> http://www.user.su/%D0%A0%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B0_%D1%81_%D0%BF%D0%B0%D0%BA%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%B8_%D0%B2_Ubuntu . Смотри опции apt-get
<User267[web]> ой благадарю :)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai|offline: да ты офигел банить таких же, как я) ?
<User267[web]> чуваки, проблемс
<User267[web]> $ wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/wine/wine_gecko-1.2.0-x86.msi
<User267[web]> есть реакция
<User267[web]> а далее
<User267[web]> $ sudo mkdir -p /usr/share/wine/gecko
<User267[web]> $ sudo mv wine_gecko-1.4-x86.msi /usr/share/wine/gecko/
<User267[web]> терминал молчит
<User267[web]> не просит даже пароля
<User267[web]> и никаких признаков деланья чего либо
<inkvizitor68sl> sudo su
<inkvizitor68sl> и делай всё
<Hariec> Какой пароль
<Hariec> Если ты его ввел уже
<User267[web]> >_<
<User267[web]> при дерганье sudo всегда просит ввести
<Denel_Manilov> ребята хоткей-вставить в терминале какой?
<inkvizitor68sl> не всегда
<Hariec> sudo mkdir
<User267[web]> вот тут он не попросил
<inkvizitor68sl> Denel_Manilov: ctrl-shift-v, если ты про гном
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<User267[web]> и не показывает вообще че работает
<Hariec> И при mv фанфары с феерверком не происходят
<inkvizitor68sl> что то тут сильно поменялось за время моего отсутствия
<inkvizitor68sl> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<inkvizitor68sl> @op
<Denel_Manilov> inkvizitor68sl: ок! спасибо
<User267[web]> о_О я ниче не нарушал
<User023[web]> Всем привет. Подсткажите кто сталкивался пр иустановке Java JDK + NetBeans вылетает ошибка Exception: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError thrown from the UncaughtExceptionHandler in thread "main"
<User267[web]> так как лечить эту беду?
<User267[web]> я хз гекко поставился или нет
<Hariec> ls /usr/share/wine/gecko
<inkvizitor68sl> какие то они все одинаковые
<User267[web]> wine_gecko-1.1.0-x86.cab  wine_gecko-1.2.0-x86.msi  wine_gecko-1.3-x86.msi
<User267[web]> вот что ответил
<User267[web]> там дистры лежат
<User267[web]> мне вот второй завести нужно
<User023[web]> Что никто не сталкивался с проблемой с явой и нетбинсом?
<User267[web]> mv: невозможно выполнить stat для «wine_gecko-1.1.0-x86.cab»: Нет такого файла или каталога
<User267[web]> он есть, ска >_<
<Irvingel> UA1000: сеть видит, но ip не получает
<Irvingel> при настройке вручную подключается
<Irvingel> но в инет не пускает
<Irvingel> MAC                       Связанный  Авторизованный  SSID Интерфейс
<Irvingel> 8C:64:22:B5:43:37    Да                                                       Irvin         wl0
<MILLIONER> Скажите как отключить в панели допольнительную строку "Загружаеться" или "Отрывется.." ? убунта 11.10 гном 3 классик
<Hariec> У кого нибудь дергаются окна при перемещении? 11.04 nvidia закрытые
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: таааак
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: ты вообще о чем?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr: да ты тут кого то забанил, кто предлагал помощь за 20$
<skai-falkorr> я?Оо
<skai-falkorr> когда?
<inkvizitor68sl> не знаю)
<inkvizitor68sl> давно =)
<skai-falkorr> иии?ты решил комерциализировать помощь?
<inkvizitor68sl> эээ... а когда это я кому то бесплатно по серверам помогал =)
<skai-falkorr> кстать напиши маламуту.пусть мне мыло напишет наконец.и агафонов.чтобы я их в г+ в локостраницу модераторами мог добавить
<Denel_Manilov> как зайти с супер юзера
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr: так на loco@ спроси )
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: а они уже туда вернулись.фичу с модераторами врубили под рождество,а их с тех пор на локо не было
<inkvizitor68sl> оу
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<Vlad___> Подскажите, что лучше - линуксовый софтварный рейд или рейд на чипсете?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну гмылы я их тоже не знаю
<inkvizitor68sl> Vlad___: софтварный
<inkvizitor68sl> если у тебя не P-II, конечно
<skai-falkorr> дык напиши им.чай в жабе наверняка есть
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr: маламута точно нет
<Vlad___> спасиб
<inkvizitor68sl> а агафонов потерялся
<skai-falkorr> кстать по поводу бана.если было давно - тут было много амнистий чтобы почистить банлист
<arinov> эмпати когда много сообщений накапливается начинаются проблемы с производительностью
<artus> ии?? не пользуйся)
<artus> baronos, видео давай ) гш ) с клацаньем всего и вся)
<arinov> artus: а вариант переконфигурации? вот тебе отстой, но ты не пользуйся, юзай наш значок и ядро, остальное делай сам
<skai-falkorr> arinov: а ты их прочти
<arinov> прочел - производительность восстановилась
<baronos> artus: ща погоди)
<artus> arinov, кого переконфигурации? унылого мусора который непонятно как протянули в дефолт ?
<skai-falkorr> artus: это часть гнома
<arinov> ну тут такого мусора полно
<artus> arinov, ну дык чего тогда возмущатся) оно работает может быть хорошо на 3-5ти сообщениях в день и если нужно по стольку по скольку)
<artus> большего от него ждать не приходится)
<arinov> да я не возмущаюсь, я люблю этот отстой
<artus> хотя некоторым он и в качестве irc клиента нравится)) бывает )
<skai-falkorr> artus: я в нем активно жаблюсь.и ниче.не тормозит.а уж скудость возможностей моего железа те известна
<artus> skai-falkorr, я про irc говорил) и про все полторы команды которые он знает)
<skai-falkorr> а он про ирк?он ирк в эмпати заводит?зачем?Оо
<artus> skai-falkorr, а жабится много то и не надо ))
<arinov> skai-falkorr: ирк
<skai-falkorr> оужас
<artus> skai-falkorr, вот и я о том же )))
<skai-falkorr> где моя склянка со святой водой?
<arinov> как зачем, раз уж эта шняга тут есть, я решил попробовать
<baronos> artus: истинно заявляю, гном 3,2,1 версии самы ужасный, но к сожалению ппа нет под д7 на тестовую, есть только jhbuild((
<arinov> да гном вообще ужасен
<artus> baronos, ты ж сказал что он няшный )
<skai-falkorr> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3?field.series_filter=oneiric
<skai-falkorr> baronos: на те ппа
<baronos> arinov: если твой мозг не смог подстроится под другой алгоритм действий то это уже другая проблема.
<artus> skai-falkorr, да там тот же 3.2
<arinov> baronos: с моим мозгом полный порядок
<skai-falkorr> написано же.пакеты с 3.4 будут скоро
<skai-falkorr> 3.4 еще не вышел
<skai-falkorr> что ты ждешь то
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ты это артусу скажи
<arinov> baronos: переход на личные недостатки не затмевает недостатков унылых де
<Vlad___> Подскажите, а что с этим делать? http://www.ipic.lv/i5/18ff0eab/17defdb50f2e1a0.jpg http://www.ipic.lv/i2/07dbef8a/a839efc992677f8.jpg В биосе рейд отключил, поставил AHCI.
<baronos> я юзаю на убнуту 3,3,3 тестовую. https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing
<skai-falkorr> Vlad___: ответить на вопросы
<Vlad___> :)) на второй как ответить?
<artus> baronos, так ты того, определись, оно таки да или нет ? или еще ждать ? ))
<skai-falkorr> baronos: кстати этот же чел и в гном3 ппа пакеты заливает
<baronos> skai-falkorr: я про то что гном стабл 3,2,1 не арбайтен как следует свое рабочей ветке.
<Vlad___> если на первый отвечаю "ДА" - выдаёт список драйверов(перепробовал все - ничто не подошло)
<baronos> artus: оно работает, слов нет, но есть мелочи которые уже в 3,3,3 версии сделаны особенно в работе нотифи)
<artus> baronos, вобщем если нотифи не нужны то все прекрасно ? )))
<baronos> skai-falkorr: с этим челом я на канале гш и элементари общаюсь частенько
<Vlad___> На втором вопросе ничего нельзя выбрать кроме первого ответа. Если выбрать последний - выдаёт ошибку про отсутствие корневой системы
<skai-falkorr> baronos: жди марта
<baronos> artus: ну проблема как мне показалась взбесительно, это смена тем в гш, так как гном-шелл-юзер-тема в 3,2,1 не работает (и даже не поменять через dconf на д7) хотя на ф16 3,2,1 все с этим норм
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а в убунте работало.ты гш перезапускал после включения расширения?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: я не спорю, и я жду, но я не от того ною что что то не работает
<baronos> skai-falkorr: в 11
<baronos> ой
<baronos> в 11,10 он работает нормуль, но в 12,04 он не работает((
<skai-falkorr> дык там еще пока собирают франкенгуфа
<baronos> skai-falkorr: кстати, я против создания образа с гш для убунту.
<skai-falkorr> ведьpýíw §ÑƒÆYõÔ»Ã	f€å:Y£Î=MbξjeV›}®–ïøa
<skai-falkorr> мне пофиг у меня диплом
<skai-falkorr> 23:09:09 freenode -- | m]¢ÎHZb[ ÷Ic CÐÓÐPING: Unknown command
<skai-falkorr> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<skai-falkorr> хммм...вичат сломался
<skai-falkorr> лаосчетчик барахлит
<skai-falkorr> *лаго
<baronos> мой 3,6 работает без сбоев)
<skai-falkorr> отож
<skai-falkorr> блин
<skai-falkorr> я не помню зачем я хотел перезагрузиться
<skai-falkorr> хммм...хочу научиться играть на губной гармошке
<skai-falkorr> чтобы блюзаку гнать
<UA1000> .
<baronos> artus: гыыыы)))
<baronos> artus: аптитуде мой самый лучший и счастливый друг))
<artus> baronos, стало? )))
<qwasgen> Доброго времени суток. Подскажите пожалуйста установил пакет LAMP, сайт на php, графические элементы на сайте не отображаются ни одним браузером.
<artus> qwasgen, /join #php , читаем мануалы по пхп , апачу и тд
<baronos> кстати как в консоли поменять разрешение экрана?
<baronos> пилить хорг?
<artus> xrandr вроде как
<qwasgen> atus понял. спасибо.
<qwasgen> artus понял, спасибо.
<skai-falkorr> этис атус аниматус
<User402[web]> ha
<dmay> чочоктотут?
<Sergey_IT> ку
<dmay> artus: если вы так будете разгонять всех даже с самыми левыми вопросами, то канал окончательно скатится сам знаешь куда :\
<dmay> Sergey_IT: кря
<Sergey_IT> куда, уточни ;)
<artus> dmay, и че ? )))
<dmay> artus: а не стыдно тебе будет быть опом унылого и тоскливого канала? засмеют же ;)
<artus> dmay, да мне как то пофигу) тишина должна быть в библиотеке )))
<dmay> не ну а чо тогда не поставить автобан всем кто сюда заходит? концептуальненько же будет )
<Sergey_IT> о чем сегодня тишина? )
<skai-falkorr> dmay: и начать с тебя?
<dmay> skai-falkorr: с [Assa], он первый по алфавиту же
<skai-falkorr> dmay: а мы те честь дадим
<fyt> тут есть кто
<artus> !ask | fyt
<ubuntuhelp> fyt: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> вообще должны спрашивать "где я" "кто я" "какой сегодня год" "где рассол"
<baronos> shenmue: тыщ
<TNH> ыыы
<shenmue> пыщ
<dmay> TNH: правильно писать "гыгыгы"
<shenmue> гыгыгы где рассоол?
<baronos> гыгыгы какой сейчас год?
<shenmue> последний =(
<dmay> baronos: следующий
<baronos> последний звучит интересней) так как он последний)
<dmay> я ещё минимум три последних помню.... и хоть бы с одним, заразы, не обманули :/
<baronos> я только за уничтожение людской расы
 * skai-falkorr слегка намекает на @voice
 * baronos ушел от всех намеков
<skai-falkorr> !pm | baronos
<ubuntuhelp> baronos: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<baronos> ну понятно
<Sergey_IT> так забань его, чай он не первый раз здесь )
<skai-falkorr> он просто не знает наверное, что я никада никому не отвечаю в пм
<fyt> устоновил последнию убунту, пока стояла старенькая GeForce нормально работала, как только поставил radeon hd 6790 запускается меню выбора что загружать(паралельно винда стоит) как только выбираю убунту проподает сигнал,
<Sergey_IT> и правильно, без третьего даже обсуждение не идет )
<fyt> инет вылетел, только что вернулся
<Sergey_IT> fyt, для начала http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=174551.0
<fyt> к сожалению у меня нет встроенной видеокарты в материнке, а что такое альтернейт версия устоновочного диска, и что делает параметр nomodeset
<skai-falkorr> @kick fyt выучи уже русский язык. не мучь нас
<stolzus> русскоязычных каналов нет по многим темам. в том числе и по php. вот сюда и идут
<skai-falkorr> stolzus: но чтож он так букву А невзлюбил то
<stolzus> плохо русский учил :)
<fyt> Понял свою ошибку, больше не буду. Вопрос тот же, кто-то с этим сталкивался?
<artus> все пользователи радеонов
<skai-falkorr> любой "гений", заменивший нормальный нвидиа на кривой ати
<artus> и уже обсосали раз 40 на форуме , тебы ссылку на форум дать?
<baronos> да вы на форум не давайте в этом плане, все темы обсосанные есть на хелп.убунту.ру там хелп расписан более интуитивно понятней.
<shenmue> ати такая ати
<Vlad___> Какая таблица разделов лучше для убунты? гпт или досовская?
<skai-falkorr> если хард овер3тб и хош раздел в 3тб - ставь гпт
<skai-falkorr> если не собираешься ставить венду рядом - ставь гпт
<Vlad___> не. два по 120гигов. рейд1
<skai-falkorr> если хош нормальной таблицы, а не мертвого осла - ставь гпт
<Vlad___> чисто под убунту
<Vlad___> спасиб
<skai-falkorr> если хошь мамонта - ставь мсдос таблетс
<Vlad___> ))
<User761[web]> всем привет, помогите плиз настроить инет на линухе, провайдер раздает по л2тп и по впн, пробовал и так и так , оба интерфейса поднимались но выхода в инет не было подскажите что не так
<User761[web]> сразу говоря я новичек и все уже перепробовал что нашел
<fyt> под какими современными видюхами убунта нормально идет(кто каке юзает)?
<artus> User761[web], сразу говорю, то что ты новичек это твои проблемы) а читать тебе про поднятие билайновкого l2tp под бубунту) расписано на любой лад и любым слогом
<artus> fyt, любая невидия
<skai-falkorr> artus: любой штеуд
<skai-falkorr> с ним меньше проблем
<artus> skai-falkorr, дододоооо
<stolzus> fyt: на сайте каноникал были списки одобренного железа, вроде бы
<Sergey_IT>  fyt, у меня на всех
<skai-falkorr> а буш спорить - заставлю на 7200 ставить 10.10 и старше
<User761[web]> я уже перепробовал все что только мона,, проблема в том что в логах говорит что соединение есть авыхода в инет в реале нету
<artus> User761[web], иии? у тя супорт есть провайдера , ему и стучи
<User761[web]> подскажите хоть куда примемрно копать
<User761[web]> провайдеру я звонил, он отказался мне помочь в данной ситуации
<Sergey_IT> 30 метров до угла, там люк и кабель провайдера
<artus> User761[web], http://forum.beezone.info/beeline/faq/16500.html
<artus>  и вообще сам себе злобный буратина если покупаеш инет по впнке )
<skai-falkorr> хосспаде
<skai-falkorr> 3жи лучше в сто раз
<User761[web]> я конечно понимаю что злобный но кудаж деваться то другие дороже и связь хуже
<User761[web]> а ту статью я уже пробовал
<artus> и никаких впнов http://www.speedtest.net/result/1682092265.png :D
<User761[web]> это что за связь такая?
<artus> а за 1001 рупь русский можно вообще гигабит взять :D
<artus> User761[web], шнурочек ))) за 400 р русских )
<User761[web]> это что за провайдер
<artus> бест )
<baronos> artus: вообщем с ппа не пашет)) гыы за то у аптитуде работает как сумашедший)
<User761[web]> а название
<artus> User761[web], бест ) название прова )
<User761[web]> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1682097550.png
<User761[web]> вот мои данные
<User761[web]> я просто понять не могу почему инета нет, т.к. ппп поднимает айпишники внешних ресурсов он получает а выход не производит
<artus> User761[web], пинги идут? роуты прописываются?
<Vlad___> dns?
<artus> User761[web], если пинги идут то днс )
<User761[web]> пинги не идут но роуты прописываються
<artus> User761[web], шлюз пингуется?
<User761[web]> да
<User761[web]> если соединение выключено
<artus> ну тогда к провайдеру )
<artus> Oo
<User761[web]> а если вкл то не пингуется
<skai-falkorr> artus: хитро, да?
<skai-falkorr> а теперь внимание вопрос
<skai-falkorr> User761[web]: а ты инет оплатил в новом месяце?
<artus> ггг
<Vlad___> мак адрес не менялся?
<User761[web]> а ты думаешь через что я щас сижу
<User761[web]> у нас нет зависимости от мака
<artus> User761[web], ну тогда тебе мнооого читать этого http://www.google.ru/search?q=l2tp&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru ))))
<User761[web]> спс за занятие на всю ночь
<User761[web]> а то я не знал чем себя занять
<Vlad___> Блин, ну что за хрень: http://www.ipic.lv/i2/a5bc4db7/2b97d9b11969efc.jpg ? :(( Не создаётся рейд1
<artus> Vlad___, ну дык ресурс то бази , чего не понятно то)
<Vlad___> и дальше несколько [!!] на тему "не удаётся создать ф.систему на разделе 1"
<Vlad___> как мне его фри в процессе установки?
<User761[web]> народ поздравьте нашел проблему она оказалась в длинковской сетевухе
<artus> Vlad___, а ты в чего форматил винты то?
<Vlad___> поздравляю)
<Vlad___> http://www.ipic.lv/i2/d5091d5a/db3a5e6a199816d.jpg вот так разбито
<artus> Vlad___, https://debian.pro/341
<Vlad___> текст не читал, но судя по картинкам делал точно также до момента создания раздела на рейде, выбрал "автоматически(для новичков), всё в 1 раздел"
<Vlad___> в инструкции он сначала бьёт диски на разделы, чтобы несколько софтварных рейдов создать.
<Vlad___> и своп на отдельном рейде
<Vlad___> Спасибо, Артус
<artus> Vlad___, чего было?
<Sergey_IT> что за паника:?
<Vlad___> Хз. Сделал 1 в 1 как у автора. Т.е. два рейда - один под систему, корень, второй - под свап(а не как у меня один под вс)
<Vlad___> под всё. Не указывал чтобы всё пространство занималось.
<Vlad___> Возможно ошибка из-за того, что весь диск сразу под рейд отдавал во время установки. Или из-за того, что свап не вынес в отдельный софтварный рейд диск
<Vlad___> Было: http://www.ipic.lv/i2/d5091d5a/db3a5e6a199816d.jpg Стало: http://www.ipic.lv/i5/27dbf8a7/e5fe4a48b850b7d.jpg
<Vlad___> Ух, скоро буду тёлочек клеить своей убунтой
<Sergey_IT> Vlad___, самэц не убутной выделяется ))
<Vlad___> Зайдём в магазин, спросим у продавца есть-ли у них убунта, и я ей так уверенно и немного небрежно: "Зато убунта есть у меня дома..."
<skai-falkorr> а хочешь посмотреть мою убунту?
<skai-falkorr> и так бровями вверх вниз
<Sergey_IT> Vlad___, пошлет она тебя к твоей убунте )
<Sergey_IT> есть у меня коллега по работе, институт кончила ей ноут подарили, она убунту 8.04 поставила без проблем, потом ноут родителям отдала. Вопросов даже по использованию не было )
<Sergey_IT> сейчас дисер пишет
<Vlad___> Мало кто не потеряет самообладание и дар речи после предложения посмотреть хорошо отлаженную убунту. Поверь, уж я то знаю женщин
<Sergey_IT> Vlad___, так что у нормальных реакция будет не в твою пользу, а другие ... и не нужны
<Vlad___> =)
<Vlad___> А своп обязательно создавать?
<Vlad___> я пытаюсь понять почему ошибка была. заново установку запустил
<Vlad___> А вот если после тех мучений запустить установку в эксперт режиме и ответить "Да" на вопрос об использовании рейда, то при разбиении покажется не всё
<Vlad___> Было до перезагрузки(создавал в обычном режиме): http://www.ipic.lv/i5/27dbf8a7/e5fe4a48b850b7d.jpg После перезагрузки(установка в режиме эксперт): http://www.ipic.lv/i3/67244296/97c6127c6c3f0d9.jpg
<Vlad___> физические устройства пропали
<Sergey_IT> шаман :/
<User764[web]> ребят, ~/.wine/drive_c/ эт что за папка , если через проводник смотреть
<User764[web]> мне ее надо так найти, а не терминалом :)
<Vlad___> ммм
<Sergey_IT> /home/твое_имя/.wine/drive_c/
<Vlad___> в убунте есть возможность в проводнике переходить по адресу напрямую? она скрыта, в хоум
<artus> ну это ж надо осилить ацкую комбинацию ctrl+h в наутилусе то)
<artus> Vlad___, причем тут лубунта? наутилус если че тоже умеет)
<User764[web]> осилил, буду знать, спасибо
<artus> Vlad___, http://itmages.ru/image/view/377982/e7177351
<User764[web]> о, а как включить переход по адресу?
<Vlad___> хз. я просто с мака. в осх такие штуки делаются через +shift+G или какой-то командой отменить скрытые папки в файловом менеджере
<artus> d vty. вид лень зайти посмотреть? )
<artus> *в меню
<Vlad___> open ~/.wine/drive_c в терминале?
<User764[web]> хы. все, усвоил, спасибо
<Vlad___> artus, я про горячие клавиши, а не адресную строку.
<artus> Vlad___, про хоткей я раньше сказал , а про строку касательну лубунты
<Vlad___> а
<Vlad___> а open в терминале есть?
<Vlad___> Спап раздел нужен в 2х случаях: 1)если оперативки меньше чем 1 гиг(для убунты нужно 256) 2)для режима хибернации(правильно написал?) нужен свап равный размеру оперативки- чтобы сохранить всё на хард
<artus> Vlad___, а зачем этот изврат ? я про open
<Vlad___> во как
<avas> Всем ...........добрый
<Vlad___> artus, не знаю) полезно иногда открыть папку в гуи-файловом менеджере из терминала. Это как редактор внешний запустить вместо ВИ
<Vlad___> avas: Добрый вечер
<avas> Скажите а есть тут ктонть из тех кто умеет подружить навигатор с Убунтой 10:04?
<artus> Vlad___, это чем такой изврат то полезен?? )))
<Hariec> А как их подружить то?
<avas> Вот и я щас весь в думках
<Sergey_IT> avas, у меня дружат, лежат рядышком на столе
<avas> Ну у меня они сейчас примерно так же дружат :-D
<Sergey_IT> а чего еще надо?
<Hariec> Нифига не пойму вы заблудились в доме с ПК на борту с ubuntu ?
<artus> компас)
<Vlad___> artus, я не могу прямо сейчас вспомнить когда это пригодилось) чаще open-ом открываются программы с интерфейсом, в параметрах которых указан файл который нужно открыть
<avas> ну просто есть желание не грузить софтину виндовую для того чтобы вытащить из навигатора инфу или вогнать туда маршрут
<avas> А то как то как только в поход идти так винду грузить приходится :-(
<Vlad___> как в irc указывать ники, при обращении к кому-то, чтобы тот видел что к нему обращаются?
<Hariec> avas: А ясно
<artus> табом
<Hariec> Ну там наверное слот для SD карты
<avas> нету
<avas> модель простейшая
<Vlad___> у меня на tab вылетает avas, не меняется
<avas> с чёрнобелым экраном
<artus> avas, ну добавь буковку и табай )
<Sergey_IT> avas: купи навороченную
<Vlad___> Sergey_IT: тест!
<artus> Vlad___, тебе
<Vlad___> во) спасибо)
<Vlad___> artus: вижу) спасибо
<Sergey_IT> avas, на навигаторе нормально маршрут набрать можно
<avas> Sergey_IT  средства не позволяют :-(
<avas> модель etrex 10 там всё тыкать джёстиком приходится
<avas> А так дома забил маршруты и тока тыкай да ходи :-)
<artus> avas, ну а того, пошарится по форуму производителя на предмет дружит оно с линуксом не?
<avas> шарился про Линукс народ в принципе молчит - да и модель новая пока мало обсуждается :-(
<avas> Ладно пошёл отдыхать. Спасибо за мысли :-)
<Vlad___> Эээ. Какое ядро выбирать при установке? linux-generic?
<Sergey_IT> при установке чего?
<Vlad___> Sergey_IT: всё тоже самое... Ubuntu 11.10 с minimal CD.
<Vlad___> есть ещё возможность выбрать linux-image-extra, linux-image-generic, l-i-server, l-i-virtual и по версиям
<Sergey_IT> минималист ) ... значит и ядро минимальное ставь
<Vlad___> )) дженерик?
<Vlad___> там нет linux-minimal-only-for-you )
<Sergey_IT> сам собирай
<Vlad___> я пока глуп. это на потом
<Sergey_IT> а я уже глуп ) И потом не будет (
<Vlad___> этого вопроса не было в "не expert" установке
<Vlad___> по умолчанию в обычной установке какое устанавливается ядро? мне такое же нужно, 1 шт
<Vlad___> как там
<shenmue> оО
<shenmue> топик "Груб стал голубым..." оО
<Vlad___> не знаете? мне нужно ядро, которое по умолчанию устанавливается во время обычной установки(на скрине - первый выбор): http://osarena.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Ubuntu-minimal-first-screen.jpg
<Vlad___> я сейчас выбрал эксперт установку, чтобы поиграться с рейдом и разделами. а к вопросу про ядро совсем не был готов
<shenmue> кажется там в будущем мелькает вопрос как востановить разделы, где вся инфа и почему груб голубой
<artus> ))
<Denel_Manilov> 42
<Vlad___> shenmue: дада
<Vlad___> shenmue: для тебя включили этот вопрос
<Vlad___> shenmue: эпик фейл, похоже голубой груб только для избранных: http://www.ipic.lv/i5/86f80cb7/f008442af8300a1.jpg
<Vlad___> нахрена там по-умолчанию /dev/sda?
<artus> патаму что гладиулос
<Vlad___> звиздец какой-то. ааа... пока лазил в предыдущий пункт, чтобы посмотреть наименования раздела рейда, установка груба заглючила и теперь не закрывает окно с ошибкой
<artus> @kban Vlad___ 3600 иди проветрись
<shenmue> а я говорил про будущие вопросы
<shenmue> artus а бан в секундах?
<stolzus> глупее, чем матершина, только неявное её использование
<shenmue> stolzus +1
<baronos> гыы, вот наверно это бубно-болезнь. Вот хочется чтоб 12.04 с гномом работала, поставил 11,10 ща апгредю до 12.04 и если не будет работать.....
<artus> shenmue, угу
<shenmue>  baronos поставь ось качай аниме и смотри. зачем себе мозг парить лишний раз?
<Sergey_IT> baronos, работает ). Только обновляй через терминал
<baronos> shenmue: да ОСи стоят и все работают) кроме 12,04((
<baronos> только я не понимаю аниме( и кстати новых серий сериалов нет вот видать и скучно))
<artus> baronos, http://fs.ua/view/i99053?play&vfolder=1683
<baronos> Sergey_IT: он то работает по сути, но не отображает приложения, то бишь превью сломан(
<shenmue> ставь pcsxr и гамай тогда
<baronos> artus: гыыы, оказалось я не мог поглядеть на этом сайте из-за адблока))) ща эпифани без плагинов показывает а хром и мозя с адблокам не отображают)
<shenmue> тоже заметил что эдблок много нужного режет. по крайне мере в опере
<shenmue> на гном экстешене к примеру все превьюшки расширений режет. в этом плане url filter в опере более грамотный
<baronos> мозя на гш сайте нормуль)
<baronos> да что за беда то такая, не открывается убунту.ру((
<shenmue> все пашет
<shenmue> опра на гш =)
<baronos> да эт что то смоим инетом, 1 января я в тех.службу звонил и мне они пренастраивали инет, правда локальная скорость до 8мб\с выросла хотя качает максимум 4.5мб\с
<baronos> может днс поменять?
<shenmue> трасировку глянь. а вообще нашел время до тех поддержки докапыватся. они там тебе понастроят 1 числа
<baronos> ну за то инет падать перестал)
<shenmue> зато ничо не открывает =) тоже хорошо. воображение лучше
<baronos> ну почему то только убунту.ру мтр потерю не показывает
<Sergey_IT> baronos, значит не судьба... иди на дебиан )
<baronos> Sergey_IT: к сожалению везде так и на винде тоже(
<shenmue> ты через яндекс смотри =)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, я про сайт
<shenmue> или по кэшу лазий
<baronos> попробую наверно старый дедовский способ) обнулю настройки роутера, и настрою заного)
<Vlad___> Добрый вечер
<Hariec> Добрый
<dmay> чочокомутутнеспится?
<Sergey_IT> тебе )
<dmay> спасибо, Кэп )
<Tenzor> Доброй ночи.
<Tenzor> Если есть возможность - прошу помочь с настройкой тв-тюнера.
<Tenzor> Вкратце - вчера переустановил линукс (был 10ю10, поставил 11.10). Файлы настроек тв-тюнера из домашней папки сохранил и перенёс.
<Sergey_IT> tvtime
<Tenzor> Установил tvtime, скопировал сохранённые настройки.
<Tenzor> Видео настроил, со звуком борюсь пару часов (опыт в линуксе в принципе есть, но недостаточен).
<dPaKoH4uK> тюнер откуда звук берет?
<Tenzor> Подключение звука - линейный выход тюнера на линейный вход звуковухи. На данный момент для простоты в линейный выход включил наушники.
<Tenzor> При просмотре каналов есть характерное шипение на 2-х каналах, где нет изображения. На остальных - звука нет (вне зависимости есть изображение или нет)
<gPaKoH4uK> Tenzor: ну дык оно и не должно работать
<gPaKoH4uK> 10.10 обновлением небось с 10.04 ставили?
<Sergey_IT> он 11.10 поставил
<Tenzor> gPaKoH4uK: 1. Почему? 2. Нет, тоже заново ставил (хотя могу и ошибаться). Но проблема с алсамиксером предыдущий раз была
<gPaKoH4uK> Tenzor: потому что в последних версиях убутны в ядре отключен oss, а tvtime через него работает
<Tenzor> По интернету покопался. Основное, что нашёл (для себя): http://archlinux.org.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=6543#p54057
<Tenzor> Пытаюсь сделать именно такой вариант, однако (как говорил) есть только 2 непоказываемых канала, где слышен шум.
<gPaKoH4uK> Tenzor: чтоб сделать как тут, нужно пересобрать tvtime с патчем для alsa
<Tenzor> На всякий случай: тюнер определяется нормально (videoinput: Using video4linux2 driver 'saa7134', card 'LifeView/Typhoon FlyVIDEO2000' (bus PCI:0000:04:06.0). ) старые частоты работают..
<gPaKoH4uK> Tenzor: на форуме есть тема с обсуждением этой проблемы
<Tenzor> gPaKoH4uK: видел даже где-то сорцы, однако предполагал, что пересобирать необходимо только в том случае, если необходимо передавать звук по PCI. Я не прав?
<Sergey_IT> да пересобирается элементарно
<gPaKoH4uK> Tenzor: по pci и так с костылем можно передать звук, но патч там именно для использования алсы
<Tenzor> Просто пытаюсь разобраться в проблеме (день потерять, за пол-часа долететь :) ). Сейчас попробую.
<Tenzor> Нынешнюю версию нужно предварительно снести?
<gPaKoH4uK> не обязательно
<gPaKoH4uK> если правильно пересоберете пакет, то он заменит существующий
<Tenzor> Да, ещё уточнение: а почему же есть звук на 2-х каналах? От чего это зависит?
<Tenzor> 1. Все ссылки, которые я нашёл, ведут сюда: http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=40132&detail=1
<Tenzor> 2. На http://tvtime.sourceforge.net информации нет.
<Tenzor> 3. Почему звук в 10.10 работал, если уже тогда OSS был отключён, а сейчас на линейном выходе иногда есть звук?
<Tenzor> Ушёл собирать новый твтайм
<gPaKoH4uK> Tenzor: правильно ведут - патч не оффициальный, работал потому что когда с 10.04 на 10.10 обновляешься oss остается включенным
<Tenzor> gPaKoH4uK: если я ещё не надоел: ещё раз просмотрел содержимое архива и статьи... Озадачивает то, что в архиве патчей как бы нет..
<Tenzor> Ну вот хотябы тут: http://forum.fregat.com/showpost.php?s=d1e23781fa96f2482d89d149ce503935&p=368249&postcount=10 - первое, что написано - patch...
<Tenzor> В своё время Вайн пересобирал - были файлы с расширением patch... Тут нет... Либо в архиве уже "всё готово", либо патчи надо искать отдельно...
<gPaKoH4uK> Tenzor: нажмите на Tarball там патчи внутри
<Tenzor> gPaKoH4uK: к сожалению абсолютно не разбираюсь, что такое "Tarball"
<Tenzor> Хотя если верить инету - этот тот архив, который я скачал
<gPaKoH4uK> Tenzor: там по вашей ссылке есть Tarball :: PKGBUILD
<gPaKoH4uK> Tenzor: прямая ссылка http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/tv/tvtime-alsa/tvtime-alsa.tar.gz
<Tenzor> gPaKoH4uK Спасибо! До сих пор не вижу её!
<Tenzor> gPaKoH4uK Нашёл!
<Vlad___> Ад. Опять фейл, до перезагрузки тут: http://www.ipic.lv/i5/18ff0eab/85f3eddf583409c.jpg После(думал отвалилось зеркало с дистром), тут: http://www.ipic.lv/i4/aa9592a0/ac6e5da0b878996.jpg
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-03
<SAPetrovich> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Fail!
<alexmlw> как это обойти? /usr/sbin/grub-setup: ошибка: встраивание невозможно, но оно необходимо для междисковой установки
<NoOova> Господа, всех с наступившим Новым Годом!
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: очнулся?
<FredyBackSlash> Доброго всем
<NoOova> skai-falkorr: не. я просто уже на работе
<User950[web]> приветствую
<Sergey_IT> ку
<User950[web]> можно узнать причину бана для markmx?
<skai-falkorr> artus: приди
<Vlad___> Добрый день. Подскажите, пожалуйста, при установке убунты, как разбить диски при условии что нужен софтварный рейд 1 и на хардах таблица разделов - гпт. Как правильно создать раздел для biosgrub(тот что около мегабайта)? На каждом из хардов и
<Vlad___> спользуемых в рейде? Или уже на самом программном рейд разделе?
<baronos> NVIDIA Linux Display Driver 295.09 воо)
<User950[web]> а теперь то же самое тока оптимус =)
<Vlad___> Никто походу не знает. Даж на английском канале не уверены что делать
<sharikoff> Vlad___: просто очень обширный ответ получается
<Vlad___> sharikoff: :) "На каждом из хардов образующих рейд создавать раздел по 1 мегу и не объединять их в рейд, делая один из разделов загрузочным" или "объединить эти разделы в рейд и потом через лайвсиди пихать grub в объединённый"
<sharikoff> http://blog.scurker.com/2010/09/installing-ubuntu-10-04-w-raid-1-and-gpt
<Vlad___> sharikoff: "After spending several days of pain and frustration" гг
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> вот я и говорю
<Vlad___> читаю. я много таких тем видел. в большинстве описываются мучения через консоль уже на лайвсиди
<sharikoff> Vlad___: тебе зачем стока и куда?
<Vlad___> или установке на 1 хард и впоследствии создании рейда mdadm
<Vlad___> sharikoff: столько чего?
<sharikoff> места
<sharikoff> http://nwel.ru/?p=107
<Sergey_IT> главное - запутать противника
<Vlad___> sharikoff: у меня не много места. Два старых харда по 120 гигов. Под NAS. Не хочу заморачиваться с резервным копированием и сделать "бекап" средствами рейда
<sharikoff> не ну задал вопрос - получил ответ..
<sharikoff> Vlad___: а гпт зачем
<sharikoff> Vlad___:  freenas тебя спасет
<sharikoff> там zfs =)
<sharikoff> у меня стоит на нем 2 диска по 500 в рейде зеркале и ниче.. фурычит
<Sergey_IT> Vlad___, проще резервное копирование, чем так мучатся
<Vlad___> sharikoff: он побыстрее, плюс материнка uefi, они вроде как тоже лучше работают чем mbr
<sharikoff> ну да.. ну да.. может быть в качестве эксперимента только..
<sharikoff> я помню цент ставил на 10 тб..
<Vlad___> sharikoff: freenas не подойдёт. второе что нужно - медиасервер на xmbc. он вроде не держит фринас. А убунту и убунту минимал очень хорошо держит, много документации
<Vlad___> Sergey_IT: ввиду моей длительности и опыта работы с убунтой я думаю, что дело в моих знаниях, нежели в сложности решения
<sharikoff> http://www.homemultimedianetwork.com/Guides/Setting-up-the-UPnP-Server-on-FreeNAS-for-streaming-Media-to-the-XBox.php
<Vlad___> sharikoff: мне нужен именно xmbc. У меня пульт уже для него, и очень нравится
<Vlad___> Позавчера всё работало. Только на одном харде. Я решил всё снести и поставить с нуля, не по быстрому, а по уму) С рейдом)
<amigo> gpt быстрее mbr >.< какой ужас
<Vlad___> Похоже, что всё же придётся на каждом из хдд создавать bios_grub. Объединить их в один нельзя
<Vlad___> Видимо корень зла лежит в том, что на рейде нельзя сделать загрузочную область
<inkvizitor68sl> Vlad___: можно
<NoOova> Vlad___: всмысле нельзя
<NoOova> загрузочную областтть партиции? ожалуйста
<NoOova> мбр - хз
<inkvizitor68sl> всё там можно
<inkvizitor68sl> граб2 прекрасно взлетает с рейдов
<NoOova> рейд просто надо собрать же до загрузки
<NoOova> наверное надо чтобы загрузчик умел собирать рейд
<Vlad___> http://nwel.ru/?p=107 http://blog.scurker.com/2010/09/installing-ubuntu-10-04-w-raid-1-and-gpt по обоим советам - нельзя объединять bios_grub в рейд
<Vlad___> я так понял grub это не тоже самое что bios_grub
<Vlad___> а не
<NoOova> а что такое bios_grub =)
<Vlad___> дада. верно. груб они устанавливают в те разделы оставленные на хардах
<Vlad___> Можно раздел рейда сделать загрузочным? Как? Через лайвсиди?
<NoOova> мне кажется / надо делать в рейд до установки системы
<NoOova> либо через лайв сиди и с напильником
<NoOova> либо вообще не делать
<NoOova> т.е. копируем данные с / куда нибудь
<NoOova> создаем md0 на 2-х винтах
<NoOova> обьединяем их
<NoOova> fdisk-ом форматируем в ext4 и закидываем данные
<NoOova> потом в грабе прописываем собирать / при загрузке а потом стартовать с него
<NoOova> нет?
<sharikoff> даа
<NoOova> правда непоняетно что будет после заггрузки initrd
<Vlad___> Вот я сейчас устанавливаю. Если без рейда, то указывая на харде "gpt", а потом разбиваем его "для новичков"(ради теста) - получаем разделы, один из которых "biosgrub" размером 1 мб. В информации об этом разделе сказано, что он "Резервная загрузочна
<Vlad___> я область Bios"
<NoOova> т.к. вроде там фс переинициализируется
<Vlad___> А если тоже самое, только не эти логические диски пометить как "физический том для raid" а потом объединить, то уже хрен - нельзя будет указать "резервн. загр. обл BIOS"
<NoOova> Vlad___: для этих целей, по феншую нужно купить специальный старый хдд обьемом 2 мбайта
<NoOova> :-D
<Vlad___> да, видел такие советы. люди на флешки устанавливают)
<oles> hi
<Vlad___> hallo
<oles> как узнать какой драйвер обслуживает данную файловую систему?
<NoOova> oles: mount && lsmod |grep fstype
<NoOova> ?
<NoOova> тока встроенные драйверы не покажет
<Vlad___> ага
<oles> а как определить встраенные?
<User950[web]> так что насчет markmx?
<Vlad___> Всё, установил с рейдом
<artus> skai|offline, куды?
<User769[web]> Добрый день
<User769[web]> Не могли бы вы мне помочь
<tolik_byr> Есть кто???
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User769[web]> забываю)
<User769[web]> Не загружается вайн
<tolik_byr> Люди, необходима помошь по настройке двух АДСЛ модемов в убунту!!!! Кто может помочь?
<artus> User769[web], /join #winehq
<User769[web]> понимаю что есть такой канал
<User769[web]> но дело в убунту
<User769[web]> не первая прога не грузится
<User769[web]> в цикле
<User769[web]> скачало 11 метров и заново
<User769[web]> и так раз 50
<User769[web]> уже
<User769[web]> через синаптик через Приложения убунту и через консоль тоже самое
<artus> User769[web], sudo apt-get install wine , на этом все касательно убунты закончилось) и да, в одну строку пиши, или за флуд выгонят )
<tolik_byr> есть кто может помочь с подключением АДСЛ модемов к Убунту????
<artus> нету
<artus> User769[web], http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine
<tolik_byr> а где хоть можно порыть???
<artus> tolik_byr, а на форуме религия запрещает поиском воспользоватся?
<useall> политические убеждения...
<User769[web]> там нечего не помогло
<tolik_byr> да нет, просто уже копал, даже примерно не могу понять как реализовать поставленную задачу
<User769[web]> Убунту просто качает пакет какой то там 11 метров, докачивает и начинает его заново тянуть, и так раз 50, в консоле явно видно что это один и тот же файл
<Sergey_IT> artus: тебе вопрос был - User950[web]: можно узнать причину бана для markmx?
<baronos> а разве он  не сам попросил его забанить чтоб спать пойти?
<artus> Sergey_IT, градус адекватности ниже 0 и маты  таакие маты ))
<Sergey_IT> не знаю )
<Sergey_IT> от усталости, наверно )
<artus> User769[web], на paste.pro паказывай чего оно там у тебя качает )
<tolik_byr> Подскажите ПО, для конф. сети, чтобы можно было  в нем управлять 4 каналами с инетом
<artus> уже 4ре, растеш )
<artus> tolik_byr, bash )
<tolik_byr> ))))
<User769[web]> ок ща только пару раз скачает дам ссылку
<artus> Vlad___, кстати, ты извращенец, нафига тебе систему на рейд то ставить ? нет чтоб собрать рейд уже из системы для самой помойки
<Vlad___> artus: и не включать систему в рейд? чем так лучше? скоростью?
<User769[web]> кста как скопировать текст с терминала
<User769[web]> илиможет лучше скриншот сделать и залить
<artus> Vlad___, эмммм, а нафига тебе корень в рейде ?
<artus> Vlad___, если что он у тебя вообще на флешке в ro жить может )))
<Vlad___> artus: я думаю так надёжней, на случай если хард полетит.
<Vlad___> artus: к сожалению, я не нашел нормальных советов с объяснением почему и как лучше устанавливать для моих задач
<artus> Vlad___, дааа ??? если у тя полетит хард то у тебя полетит все) а так будет возможность собрать все в кучу не заморачиваясь на ливсвд и тд
<artus> Vlad___, хотя тебе ж виднее полюбому ))
<Vlad___> artus: почему полетит всё? рейд 1. вылетит 1 хард - загружусь со второго и заменю
<artus> Vlad___, смотри, системе на рейд плевать , у тебя всеравно как я понял файлопомойка с видеоигралкой , так ?
<artus> тебе главное скорость доступа к или резервирование самого контента
<Vlad___> artus: верно. почему системе всёравно на рейд?
<artus> Vlad___, а чего ты хочеш то от системы на рейде ?
<Vlad___> ты предлагаешь /home в рейд запихнуть а систему на флеш или на один из разделов не включенных в рейд на одном из двух хардов поставить?
<artus> Vlad___, я предлагаю для контента рейд, его хоть в /data монтируй, а под систему отрезать 10ть гигов , с головой будет и на хойм и на корень, при условии что ты все отправиш жить в /data
<artus> и в случае чего у тебя максимум отвалится /data
<artus> при этом система будет работать как работала , и тебе только винт поменять и тд и тп приудется сделать
<Vlad___> artus: я разбил харды по 3 части: под корень(10гиг), под свап(4.5) и под /home(туда контент буду пихать). Каждую часть объединил с аналогичной частью другого харда в рейд.
<artus> Vlad___, и того у тебя на хардах по 3 раздела ?
<Sergey_IT> Vlad___, зачем тебе такой монстр?
<Vlad___> artus: твоего решения я не понял. Если я отрежу 10 гиг на одном харде и не объединю их с десятью гигами на другом харде в рейд, то на этом другом харде эти 10 гиг повиснут. Харды то одинаковые.
<tolik_byr> Ребят, а как понять pppoe соединение если в сети 4 модема (бриджи)?
<artus> Vlad___, а так отрезал на одном 10 под систему, 2 под свап , остальное под дату, поставил систему, и собрал уже из под системы себе из оставшегося свободного места на винте и второго винта целиком рейд
<Vlad___> artus: м. возможно я заблуждаюсь, но мне кажется, что в рейд лучше объединять одинаковые по размеру объемы(и соответственно диски)
<User769[web]> http://i28.fastpic.ru/big/2012/0103/cf/b6749e32573e0fa2eeba05812202dbcf.png
<User769[web]> вот ссылка
<artus> Vlad___, у тебя не апаратный рейд то )
<Vlad___> artus: такие тонкости мне неизвестны
<artus> User769[web], ну дык того, оно просто части тянет ) все нормально )
<User769[web]> нее))
<Vlad___> artus: если система не в рейде, то скорость конечно выше, но надёжность в случае поломки харда...
<artus> Vlad___, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mdadm
<User769[web]> не могут же 50 частей одинаковых быть
<artus> User769[web], ты не понял, оно тянет 50ть частей одного и того же )) разбитого на эти самые части)
<artus> вобщем дай ему поставится нормально )
<artus> Vlad___, Желательно, чтобы разделы, из которых создается массив, имели одинаковый размер (хотя они могут располагаться на физических дисках разного размера и даже разного типа)
<User769[web]> ну ладно сейчас проверим
<artus> Vlad___, вобщем фигней ты маешся)
<Vlad___> artus: да, у меня рейд через mdadm, софтварный
<Vlad___> artus: вопрос в том почему саму систему не запихнуть в рейд, так же как это сделано с контентом.
<User769[web]> если смотреть на размер общего вайна то там 80 метров качать и установка.а если посчитать 50х11,4м=570мб а тут пол гига качать:)
<artus> Vlad___, потому что смысл резервировать систему ? sudo tar cvpzf /data/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/data --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys / вот бекап системы, разварачивается за 5ть минут
<User769[web]> Пробовал через Установка приложений убунту, так там постоянно доходит до 11метров и опять с нуля качает
<Vlad___> artus: :)) это 5. если бы я знал раньше
<artus> User769[web], добавт репу с 1.3.5 и ставь его
<User769[web]> он бета=\
<artus> User769[web], он стабильный )
<User769[web]> у  меня и так убунту через разработает
<User769[web]> в гноме лаги
<artus> Vlad___, а ты рейд 1й чтоль строиш? на винтах по 160т гигов ?
<Vlad___> artus: рейд 1 на винтах 120 гиг
<artus> Vlad___, извращенец ты )
<Vlad___> винты очень старые и многое пережили
<Sergey_IT>  Vlad___, выброси
<Vlad___> :)
<Vlad___> Скажите, а своп обязательно? 8 гиг оперативки(на перспективу, чтобы потом не выкидывать). Установка минимал, гуи нет. Просто в свопе нечего хранить получается
<User769[web]> 1,3 не ставится) сейчас попробую 10 раз скачает эти части
<artus> Vlad___, ну гиг пусть будет , мало ли  )
<tolik_byr> как понять pppoe соединение если в сети 4 модема (бриджи)?
<artus> tolik_byr, ман pptp
<artus> tolik_byr, и да, нафиг тебе бриджи? или мазохист? или партия отменила роутер?
<artus> tolik_byr, http://goo.gl/9AVVi
<Vlad___> спасибо. А 10 гиг под систему не много?
<artus> Vlad___, ну 8м под корень с бутом, 2 под конфиги в /home с головой )
<Vlad___> artus: в /home/xbmc(например) неправильно хранить контент?
<artus> Vlad___, опть же, для удобства можно будет смаунтить папочку из рейда в хоум )
<artus> Vlad___, мне так удобно http://paste.ubuntu.com/791608/ )))
<Vlad___> artus: /dev/sdb1 не в рейде?
<artus> можно было свободное место из /home в lvm и собрать в кусу с /data , но как то пока нехватки места не ощущаю )
<artus> Vlad___, не, винт отдельный под помойку
<Vlad___> artus: зачем boot в отдельный раздел?
<artus> Vlad___, да по старой привычке ) на автомате ) в следуйший раз не буду выносить )
<artus> @mode -b markmx*!*@*
<Vlad___> artus: в старых версиях убунты это было обязательно?
<artus> да не, это мои заморочки )
<Vlad___> artus: у тебя ведь есть графическая оболочка какая-то, да? помимо иксов
<artus> Vlad___, дефолтная 11.04 стоит ) совсем дефолтная )
<Vlad___> просто смотрю корень 20гиг
<artus> ну и глянь сколько заюзано )
<User769[web]> должно было скачать 86 метров скачало примерно 150-154м
<Vlad___> 12
<artus> я ж говорю, этот раз разбивал по причине того что винт добавил на 2 тера, а до этого жил на 9 гигах корня и не парился
<artus> Vlad___, использовано 5.8 доступно 12, а если почистить кеши то 5.5 )
<User769[web]> кто то подскажет ещё почему устанавливая в терминале прогу,убунту качает по 50 раз 1 и тот же файл
<artus> User769[web], sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade сделай ему
<User769[web]> уже делал
<artus> User769[web], кстати, ты через apt-get или aptitude ставил?
<User769[web]> ноль емоций
<User769[web]> апт-ет
<artus> просто я только аптитудом пользуюсь)
<artus> и проблем отродясь не имел )
<User769[web]> везде написано что апт-гет
<User769[web]> ну понятно что в консоле
<artus> и сделай sudo apt-get clean
<User769[web]> а вот он даже через Установщик убунту не может установить,и даже через синаптик
<User769[web]> таже история
<User769[web]> Консоль  использую как последнюю надежду
<Vlad___> artus: /home всё же выносить в отдельный раздел и включать его в рейд? чтобы отдельно от системы хранить конфиги? или лучше оставить, а конфиги сбрасывать в /data(raid), смонтированный в /home?
<User769[web]> есть кто?
<Sergey_IT> никого
<User769[web]> то то подскажет ещё почему устанавливая в терминале прогу,убунту качает по 50 раз 1 и тот же файл.Та же история в Синаптике и Установщик убунту
<Sergey_IT> с первого раза убунта не понимает
<baronos> проверь ппа, измени сервер обновления
<User769[web]> ппа?
<User769[web]> Менял сервера с русского на укр, и на основной ничего не изменилось
<baronos> добавь ppa от wine c  их оф сайта
<baronos> http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<User769[web]> а это
<User769[web]> тоже не помогло
<markmx> артус, не мог бы ты в личку логи показать где яругался и просил меня забанить?
<artus> markmx, забанить ты не просил) ты бан за матерщину получил )
<markmx> матершину?
<skai-falkorr> !rules > markmx
<ubuntuhelp> markmx, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> @voice markmx
<Sergey_IT> markmx:  гляди, опять забанят )
<skai-falkorr> !logs > markmx
<ubuntuhelp> markmx, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> эни квешченс?
<Vlad___> artus: я вчера бан получил за "звез***ться"?
<artus> ахха
<Vlad___> artus: м? )
<no_NICK> для чего перед vesafb добавляется "u"?
<An4a> всем привет
<Vlad___> добрый вечер
<no_NICK> hi
<An4a> с новым годом :)
<Vlad___> artus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/791683/ теперь так
<Vlad___> ран какой-то появился
<no_NICK> ну и гемор с фреймбуфером, ох и нафига же я 290 драйвер поставил((((((((((((
<artus> no_NICK, зачем тебе весафб ? если есть невидияфб )
<artus> no_NICK, у меня 290й, и с фреймбуфером все прекрасно )
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<baronos> artus: ставь 295))
<artus> baronos, чего, уже чтоль ?
<artus> sharikoff, пинг
<artus> ой, понг )
<no_NICK> как его прописать в /etc/initramfs-tools/modules и /etc/default/grub?
<no_NICK> я имею ввиду nvidiafb или там unvidiafb
<artus> no_NICK, эмм, зачем? оно у меня автоматом выставляет разрешение как в иксах , вообще в груб не писал ничего )
<no_NICK> по аналогии с vesafb
<no_NICK> это чтобы видео в консоли крутить)
<baronos> artus: на бубну правда нет еще http://pkgs.org/nvidia-driver-rpm-deb-linux-free-download/ (((
<artus> baronos, эмм, я через sgfxi всеравно ставлю  )
<no_NICK> сейчас консоль - черный экран, без букоф
<artus> baronos, а так как конфиг у меня рабочий и провереный то проблем небыло отродясь)
<baronos> artus: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/295.09/ надыбал)) ща пойду попробую воткнуть)
<no_NICK> baronos, я не виноват если что)
<Vlad___> artus: после переустановки в новой конфигурации разделов и рейда стал тормозить ssh. просто адски
<artus> Vlad___, а ссх то тут причем ? )
<Vlad___> я думаю система тормозит
<Vlad___> секунд 30 жду реакцию на man
<artus> htop? iotop?
<Sergey_IT> Vlad___, ссзб
<Vlad___> Sergey_IT: ? sszb?
<Vlad___> artus: устанавливаются. "Reading state information... 0%"
<Vlad___> минуту уже висит сообщение это
<artus> а нужен ли был рейд то спрашивается)
<Vlad___> может из-за того что рейд "синхранизируется".
<Vlad___> artus: :))
<Vlad___> ура. установилось
<Vlad___> реакция на htop ... нулевая
<Vlad___> artus: а что в htop интересует? памяти 168мб, проц не загружен, свап 0
<artus> Vlad___, ну смотри чего тупит , да и в логи посмотри , в сислог, может там чего интересного есть
<Vlad___> в iotop всё по нулям
<Vlad___> будто никакой активности. вообще всё в ноль
<Vlad___> ERROR: pdc: wrong # of devices in RAID set "pdc_dhhbcafbdj" [1/2] on /dev/sdb
<Vlad___> ERROR: removing inconsistent RAID set "pdc_dhhbcafbdj"
<Vlad___> update-grub выдал
<artus> ну вот те уже ероры какие то есть )
<Vlad___> md0 : active raid1 sda3[0] sdb1[1]
<Vlad___>       105500600 blocks super 1.2 [2/2] [UU]
<artus> Vlad___, dd if=/dev/zero of=testfile bs=4k count=262144 чего у теяб выдает? на твоем рейде
<Vlad___> эт не убийство устройства?
<artus> это запись файла на гиг размером
<Vlad___> :))
<artus> скопировано 1073741824 байта (1,1 GB), 15,3339 c, 70,0 MB/c запись, скопировано 1073741824 байта (1,1 GB), 0,696479 c, 1,9 GB/c чтение ))
<Vlad___> 1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 0.575341 s, 1.9 GB/s
<Vlad___> 262144+0 records in 262144+0 records out 1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 0.441841 s, 2.4 GB/s
<Vlad___> второй раз
<artus> это точно не чтение ?
<gPaKoH4uK> что-то как-то многовато
<Vlad___> команда выглядела так: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/md0 bs=4k count=262144
<artus> Vlad___, ты того, видел чего я просил сделать?
<artus> я не просил по шине гонять ))
<Vlad___> А как сделать это?
<artus> Vlad___, dd if=/dev/zero of=testfile bs=4k count=262144
<gPaKoH4uK> Vlad___: тупо копи-пасте
<Vlad___> а. я думал of это куда нули закинуть
<artus> cd /home/data или куда там у тя смонтирован рейд
<artus> и там уже это запустить
<Vlad___> Фейл. dd: opening `testfile': Read-only file system. Mount: /dev/md0 on /home/data type ext4 (rw)
<Vlad___> (Mount это я уже следующую команду запустил)
<artus> [/home/artus]% dd if=/dev/zero of=testfile bs=4k count=262144
<artus> 262144+0 записей считано
<artus> 262144+0 записей написано
<artus>  скопировано 1073741824 байта (1,1 GB), 2,85074 c, 377 MB/c
<artus> :D
<Vlad___> О, НЕЕЕЕЕЕЕТ!
<Vlad___> :) почему я такой лузер
<gPaKoH4uK> dd if=/dev/zero of=testfile bs=4k count=262144
<gPaKoH4uK> 262144+0 записей считано
<artus> не капси )
<gPaKoH4uK> 262144+0 записей написано
<gPaKoH4uK>  скопировано 1073741824 байта (1,1 GB), 2,10269 c, 511 MB/c
<Vlad___> "type ext4 (rw)" rw это ведь read-write?
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: это у Вас на чем?
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, виртуалка в вмваре, рейд 1+0
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: аппаратный?
<artus> софтварный, на обычных винтах )
<gPaKoH4uK> кстати, правильно 0+1
<Vlad___> gPaKoH4uK: так 511mb/s лучже же?
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, ну ты понял )
<Vlad___> artus: куда копать почему рейд недоступен?
<artus> Vlad___, смотри в логи , гугли ошибки )
<Vlad___> mdadm выдаёт что всё ок, два устройства без ошибок
<gPaKoH4uK> уху, только вот один умный товарисч занулил гиг на md0
<artus> )))
<Vlad___> =)
<Vlad___> убил. похоже надо форматить теперь. не ребутится, пишет что "is not ready"
<Vlad___> Как восстановить /dev/md0? переконфигурировать рейд или формат?
<copyerfiled> Всем привет! Кто знает можно ли поставить тему рабочего стола в стиле mac на ubuntu 11.10? и как это сделать?
<Vlad___> ура)  mkfs.ext4 меня спас!
<Vlad___> copyerfiled: как-то можно
<Vlad___> copyerfiled: http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23 http://www.stchman.com/transform_osx.html
<copyerfiled> вот я тоже думаю :)
<Vlad___> copyerfiled: я сам не пробовал, но недавно находил на форумах и в гугле подобные темы
<copyerfiled> спасибо :_
<markmx> робят, а помогите оптимуса в минте.. .все таки родно же оно убунте
<copyerfiled> :)
<artus> markmx, ищи чатик минта
<markmx> да вот там :) там два чувака
<markmx> причем один из них я :)
<artus> ну будеш 3м )
<artus> markmx, http://mintlinux.ru/ тебе сюда )
<Vlad___> artus: будь добр, подскажи, пожалуйста, как восстановить? после mkfs.ext4, mount сработал. но после перезагрузки опять та же ерунда: "устройство не готово"
<artus> Vlad___, я ж давал ссылку на debian.pro, там манов по рейду достаточно )
<Vlad___> mdadm.conf не менялся. автоматически должен подцепляться
<Vlad___> "The disk drive for /home/data is not ready yet or not present. Continue to wait..."
<markmx> отмонтировал бы
<markmx> может занято
<Vlad___> Я угробил раздел. Он был отмантирован. Создал по новой. Смонтировал. Перезагрузился.
<Vlad___> может UUID  поменялся? /etc/fstab ?
<Vlad___> монтируется вручную. а автоматически нет. попробую проверить
<artus> sudo blkid и смотри в fstab
<Vlad___> да, поменялся UUID. artus, спасибо
<Vlad___> черный экран после перезагрузки. пффф. легче с нуля поставить
<Vlad___> после хардресета и новой попытки загрузиться  - ОК
<Vlad___> и рейд подцепился автоматом.
<shenmue> всем пыщь
<baronos> тыщ
<Vlad___> трямс
<UA1000>  как в MIRC сделать автоматичскую идентификацию пользователя ?
<UA1000>  в автовыполнение прописал, а оно с задержкой срабатывает, каналы раньше конектятся
<TomFarr> inkvizitor68sl, КУ!
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<Tenzor> Добрый вечер. Я уже вчера обращася сюда с проблемой тв-тюнера. Возможно сейчас есть кто-то, кто сможет помочь в настройке...
<Tenzor> Вкратце ситуация такая: после переустановки Убунты с 10.10 (возможно был апдейт с 10.04) на 11.10 явные нелады с звуком тв-тюнера: на большинстве каналов отсутствует звук на линейном выходе тюнера.
<Tenzor> Присутствует на 3-х каналах в виде шума, однако на них нет изображения.
<Tenzor> Ещё 2 канала отображают просто чёрный экран без звука.
<Tenzor> Все настройки каналов были скопированы с предыдущей версии линукса, все были рабочими.
<Tenzor> Тюнер - TVTime Prime 30
<Tenzor> Ошибся - тюнер LifeView FlyTV Prime 30, просмотр - пропатченный tvtime
<markmx> кто нить юзает курл для аплоада файлов?
<markmx> в консольке
<IchEsseDichAuf> я думал, что он только в другом направлении работает
<markmx> вот мне надо узнать курл при скачивании показывает прогресс, а при аплоаде нет, как бы нехорошо быть silent
<arinov> тормозной юнити
<Sergey_IT> так праздники
<markmx> а в файнде мона юзать такую конструкцию в экзеке
<markmx> find . -name "*" -exec echo {}; curl {} http://blablabla \; ?
<markmx> то бишь две команды выполнить а не одну
<markmx> оу что тут творится
<markmx> подскажите как обрабоать результат работы курла?
<Sergey_IT> markmx, может поможет ?  http://web.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/bash_scripting_guide/
<markmx> ненашел что мне надо =( лан просто впилил курлу 30 попыток с таймом в 5 секунд :) думаю таким образом обойдем ошибки
<markmx> ибо там серваки с 5-10 срабатывают :)
<baronos> как у апт-гет будет реинстал??
<baronos> всё спс нашел)
<artus> baronos, мыслями подпитываешся ? ))))
<baronos> artus: тип того) у меня сейчас такая забавная установка д7 была) кроме как установка для инвалидов больше ни как не смог поставить) всю установку он мне в уши вату пихал)
<artus> baronos, а нефиг дейли билды брать) смысла в них вроде как не особо то и много )
<baronos> нормуль, я не переживаю))) пока новых серий нет у сериалов я дурью маюсь)
<artus> а я вот ищу снпч для hp c4283
<baronos> ясно, у меня до сих струйный hp валяется с 2003 года вроде, картриджи закончились, а я как вспомню цветной на него около 1500т.р. стоил тогда, ну вот и валяется до сих пор)
<artus> вот я с теми же мыслями )
<baronos> я пока не переживаю у меня отчима стоит принтер лазерный))
<artus> а на моем лазернике картридж умер , а менять его , можно взять снпч, бумаги и чернил всю совецкую энциклопедию перепичатать)
<baronos> хехе))
<Zogar> а я для опытным путем выяснил что дома рулит только чб лазерник
<Zogar> типо сверхнадежного HP LaserJet 1300
<Zogar> были у меня принтеры струйники и с СНПЧ наигрался вволюшку
<Zogar> нуевонах
<artus> @kban Zogar 3600 и не говори, курим правила
<stolzus> артус бдит
<adjtimex> что-то artus не щедр на предупредительные плюсики :)
<artus> sig_wall, дык кончились плюсики )
<sig_wall> artus: не верю
<sig_wall> artus: ты их заныкал куда-то
<artus> sig_wall, на елку в качестве украшений ушли)
<sig_wall> +(
<stolzus> artus: а можно закрыть логи от индексации
<stolzus> от гугла и прочих
<artus> stolzus, в смысле?
<stolzus> да гугл выводит по поиску
<stolzus> если по нику искать
<stolzus> стопицот ссылок на логи канала
<Sergey_IT> stolzus, и правильно, родина должна знать своих героев
<artus> ааа ) ну исключай в поиске
<stolzus> да я то чего :)
<artus> ну говори всем пусть исключают )
<stolzus> я с точки зрения параноика спросил
<stolzus> :)
<artus> с точки зрения параноика выбрасываеш паспорт и в сибирь)
<stolzus> ну а что мог ответить ещё линуксоид :)
<artus> эх, извечный вопрос, чего б посмотреть то )
<go8765> stolzus, меняй ник/пользуйся разными
<stolzus> эх
<artus> stolzus, сиди на диалапе) меньше наследиш)
<stolzus> не, я на самом деле думал об ответе: "ууу, непорядок. надо срочно закрыть доступ"
<stolzus> :)
<go8765> artus, ты смеёшься, а у меня уже даже скайп нормально работает на диалапе
<go8765> stolzus, интернет стремиться к открытости(или контролю) :)
 * artus хлопает в ладоши радуясь за go8765, что у него даже скайп заработал
<artus> :D
<go8765> яда что там скайп - я даже торенты уже качать начал :)
<artus> ужссс ))
<go8765> ничё не ужас. уже скачал оркестровые перепевки нирваны. и пару сканов книжек. щя собираюсь оркестровые перепевки evanescence найти. вот только до обновления убунты руки не доходят. больно уж много качать - 800 метров. это может на неделю растянуться . так ч
<go8765> то пока что сижу на 10.04
<artus> 01/03/12     40.53 GiB |    5.04 GiB |   45.57 GiB |    4.47 Mbit/s :D
<artus> go8765, давай на гш переползай )
<artus> 10.04 это не весело же )
<go8765> у меня кроме диалапа ещё и слабый комп, так что гш мне не светит всё-равно :)
<go8765> опенбокс-моё всё
<go8765> максисмум- с псевдопрозрачностью
<Sergey_IT> go8765, у меня тоже не сильные, но на 12.04 юнити2д хватает
<go8765> Sergey_IT, ну и по сколько раз на день оно крэшится? :)))))
<Sergey_IT> еще ни разу
<go8765> ну у меня оно падало регулярно, когда я его смотрел
<Sergey_IT> go8765, ты его не умеешь готовить )
<artus> у кого то и звук месяц настраивался :D
<go8765> да и юнити мне не оч. мне больше опенбокс нра
<go8765> artus, как помогали-так и настраивал :)
<go8765> artus, хотя по большому счёту я каналу конечно благодарен. ибо здесь черпалось много интересной иформации и если бы не канал, то убунту я бы забил скорее всего :)
<artus> ))
<go8765> кстати, вопрос- если я не ошибаюсь, то можно скачать образ убунты, примонтировать его и обновиться с него, да?
<artus> Oo
<artus> go8765, срез реп сделай , и с него обновляйся
<artus> в образе старье
<go8765> нет?
<go8765> ок.попробую потом погуглить про это. спс
<artus> хмм, делюга как торент не адекват
<artus> [#1 SIZE:346.7MiB/6,756.2MiB(5%) CN:37 SEED:28 SPD:11.1MiBs ETA:09m35s] это качает aria2c , а делюга чего то больше чем 3 метра в секунду не хочет :D
<artus> я к тому что ненадо ныть что под убунтой торенты не качают ) клиенты просто непонятные )
<Sergey_IT> go8765, другие, в отличие от тебя, приходят на канал, когда у них уже все работает
 * baronos со своим дневным 1мб\с, ночным 2мб\с и локалкой в 5мб\с сидит и не жалуется))
 * gPaKoH4uK думает, тоже чтоль помериться тем самым органом
<go8765> Sergey_IT, все да не все :)
<Sergey_IT> go8765, ну это, кому что надо )
<baronos> и торрент выше локальной скорости не поднимается))
<artus> такс, каакой вы говорите торентокиент еще попробовать можно ? окромя трансмисии, делюги и рторента
<baronos> qbittorent
<baronos> мне там поиск торрентов нравится)
<go8765> Sergey_IT, эт точно. для меня уюунта была как хобби. с элементами конструктора-лего :)
<go8765> baronos, мне в нём нравиться что есть последовательное скачивание
<Sergey_IT> go8765, а для меня - для работы )
<go8765> а не нравится, то что он грузит ц.п при проверке торрентов после перезапуска (по крайней мере раньше так у меня было )
<baronos> мне посоветовали как то клиенту приоритет минимальный поставить дак вообще проблем не стало)
<go8765> artus, я советую flush-если минимум, vuze-если максисмум
<go8765> а чем рторрент, не?
<artus> go8765, ну в ресурсах то проблем нет, главное чтоб на всю ширину канала тянуло )
<go8765> Sergey_IT, а что за работа? :)
<artus> хотя и делюга тянула , а тут чето поломалась)
<Sergey_IT> go8765, да всякое...
<Sergey_IT> go8765, посчитать, нарисовать, измерить, раздать...
<go8765> artus, ну и тот и тот вроде хорош. просто вузя-на яве и пржорливее, но он старый конь с кучеё настроек. флюш-новое веянье с возрастом в 1 год и минимумом настроек, но тоже ничё вроде. похоже на уторрент старыый чем-то(наверное минималистичтонстью)
<artus> не, яву нафиг
<go8765> artus, а офисом ты не явошным пользуешься? :)
<artus> go8765, эммм, не пользуюсь я офисом )
<go8765> и вузя-хороша, она старая и отого по-идеи надёжная. особенно если выставить не опен-яву. вузя торт и комбайн
<Zogar> artus, в приват написал
<go8765> хотя. попробуй флюш-может понравится, а может кьюторрент будет норм
<artus> Zogar, нима у меня привата ) а ругатцо не хорошо )
<go8765> иа чер рторрент не? гуя захотелось? :)
<go8765> *чем
<Zogar> artus: я тоже могу сказать, что нехорошо. Например, стрелять вголову без предупреждения
<artus> Zogar, правила читать надо ) на топик посмотри ))
<Zogar> Роль модера - не карать, а предупреждать
<Zogar> а кое кто увлекается
<go8765> ты щяс будешь что-то пробовать?
<Sergey_IT> Zogar, а обсуждать модеров запрещено )
<artus> добавил ппа с qbittorrent, его и буду )
<Zogar> Sergey_IT: модеров без привата?
<artus> Sergey_IT, ну потом опять будет жаловатся)
<go8765> ну тода я спать
<Sergey_IT> Zogar, забудь о демократии - это убунту-ру
<go8765> а чем рторрент не?
<artus> go8765, да он то да, но лень собирать )
<artus> и не помню где мой конфиг от него
<go8765> ясн
<baronos> ну вообще мат в общественном месте это не этично)
<go8765> *не прилично и не симпатично:)
<go8765> есть такая песня
<Sergey_IT> это почти также как пользоваться виндоуз
<Zogar> Мат это неотъемлемая часть языка, глупо это отрицать. Вопрос только в том, как мат применяют - для усиления предложений или для оскорблений. Если нет оскорбления - то что в этом страшного? Во-вторых, я не матерился.
<go8765> Sergey_IT, можно подумать у тебя нет виртуалки :)
<artus> @voice Zogar
<artus> Zogar, еще вопросы будут?
<Sergey_IT> go8765, нет, а зачем?
<Zogar> Вопросов нет
<go8765> а5-убил :)
<Sergey_IT> go8765, у жены есть )
<baronos> Sergey_IT: мощные обновления были?
<Sergey_IT> хватает
<baronos> Sergey_IT: гном пашет только если обновится с 11,10 на 12,04)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, так они больше внимание уделяют юнити, а не гному, поэтому накладки могут быть
<baronos> Не хватает тяму вычеслить какие либы нужны для отображения, спрашивал на канале гном там молчат как партизаны(
<baronos> artus: слушай и прямь подпитка какая то идет с канала в мозг))
<Sergey_IT> это самообман
<artus> угу, бубунта животворящая )
<artus> Sergey_IT, не, это он вампирит сидит тут) вот после него и залетают с криком ааааа, интернет не работает )
<artus> мм, второй портал в вайне летает )
<User251[web]> ?
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User251[web]> Надо и себе настроить чат через клиент )
<Sergey_IT> User251[web], у тебя ночь впереди
<artus> qbittorrent таки няшен )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-04
<SAPetrovich> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Есть контакт.
<Ilshat> привет всем. а не может кто нибудь посоветовать онлайн проект типа диспетчер задач. для ведения дел. как то хороший попался, но забыл сайт
<rapidsp> google tasks?
<Ilshat> rapidsp: не совсем то ) надо чтобы несколько человек вели дело
<nF0rc3r> Всем хай! Подскажите один нюанс: как убрать подпись типа файла на рабочем столе (к примеру создаю файл *.txt, а под названием файла еще надпись добавляется "тектовый документ") ?
<nF0rc3r> ubuntu 10.04
<Lorgus> hi all
<Lorgus> с новым годом
<Lorgus> есть команда iptraf а анаогичная ??? забыл =0(((
<arinov> у меня /boot вскрылся, в наутилусе отображается как раздел 1.3 гигабайт с возможностью записывать и удалять оттуда файлы
<arinov> че за фигня?
<arinov> при этом это фат32
<arinov> ну понятно, файловая система не могла поменяться, просто бут отмонтировался после запуска, а сейчас монируется, что-то переписало fstab и mtab
<arinov> как обезопасить его легально?
<Stefan__> Привет всем
<Stefan__> У меня на компе ubuntu 11.10, перестали автоматически подключаться флешки, как устройство видны, приходится вручную маунтить, какая программа отвечает за автоматическое подключение, это не fstab.
<Stefan__> какую программу я мог снести?
<Stefan__> и чем
<Stefan__> точнее можно через fstab, но не для каждой же флешки прописывать строку, и родные лейблы флешек не будут видны
<portos> Всем доброго утра!
<An4a> вам тоже
<Ilshat> напомните пожалуйста ссылку к блоку skai'a?
<Ilshat> блогу*
<portos> Ребята помогите с очередной проблемой -)
<portos> Жил-Был себе сервачек и было у него все хорошо. Подключен он был к интернету через аДСЛ модем и раздавал интернет в локальную сеть. Сгорел модем и пришлось новый поставить. И начались проблемы... Причина думаю в том, что у сгоревшего модема адÑ
<portos> Ну я подправил таблицу маршрутизации но не помогло
<portos> не пускает локальных юзеров в сеть теперь
<Ilshat> а че за сообщение после "ребята помогите". сбилась кодировка.
<portos> че не видно что написал?
<Ilshat> portos: видно. но сооющение в другой кодировке )
<Ilshat> крякозябрики
<Ilshat> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<portos> Жил-Был себе сервачек и было у него все хорошо. Подключен он был к интернету через аДСЛ модем и раздавал интернет в локальную сеть.
<portos> Сгорел модем и пришлось новый поставить. И начались проблемы... Причина думаю в том, что у сгоревшего модема адрес был 192.168.1.1 а в новом 192.168.1.254
<Ilshat> какие именно проблемы
<portos> так нормально?
<Ilshat> нормально
<portos> не пускает в интернет локальных юзеров
<portos> на сервере также есть DHCP, SAMBA (простая файлопомойка), SQUID (прозрачный прокси)
<portos> что делать....
<Ilshat> а у самого сервака есть инет?
<portos> нету
<portos> с самого сервера пинг не идет
<Ilshat> арп что показывает?
<dmay> эм... а модем прям такой упорный, что в нем свой адрес сменить нельзя? о_о
<portos> dmay : да не то что упорный хочется в проблеме разобратся
<portos> проще конечно адрес сменить
<dmay> а чего разбираться? если на серваке были статические маршруты(фи, канешн, но так проще) то понятно что "весь интернет" уходит на .1.1 где нет никто
<portos> Ilshat : http://paste.pro/5139358
<portos> я это понимаю) как исправить?
<portos> и как лучше сделать?
<dmay> адрес модема сменить
<dmay> так как уже понятно, что это не ты сервер настраивал :/
<dmay> работает - не трожь
<portos> не я настравивал
<portos> поэтому и хочу разобратся
<dmay> и оставить контору ещё на месяц без инета? там люди сидят страдают, а он ту разбирается... :\
<portos> контора с интернетом
<portos> никаких идей?  (кроме как смены адреса модема)
<sharikoff> portos: чо случилось
<sharikoff> поподробнее и посжатее
<sharikoff> щас победим
<portos> команда arp показывает http://paste.pro/5139358 - 192.168.1.1 адрес дсл модема который вышел из строя.
<portos> поставил новый модем у которого адрес 192.168.1.254 - интернета у локальных пользователей нет.
<portos> можно сменить адрес модема но хочу что бы заработало без изменения адреса
<sharikoff> а как пользователи выходят в инет?
<skai-falkorr> есть кто в хтмл разбирается?
<portos> сейчас никак не выходят
<portos> это и есть проблема
<sharikoff> portos: ну не тупи емае.. выходили как?
<skai-falkorr> portos: тя о технологии выхота спрашивают
<skai-falkorr> через как и куда
<skai-falkorr> а не о том, что с улыбкой и проном
<portos> eth1 - локальная сеть eth0 - подключен к модему
<sharikoff> это я понял
<sharikoff> а пользователи как выходили
<portos> eth1  подключен к свичу
<sharikoff> был нат или был прокси
<portos> прокси
<sharikoff> так..
<portos> настроен squid
<sharikoff> прокси на шлюзе на котором пропал инет
<sharikoff> ясно
<sharikoff> доступ на шлюз есть?
<portos> да есть
<sharikoff> покажи ifconfig
<sharikoff> покажи route -n
<sharikoff> a arp -a это конечно круто но нафик не надо
<portos> http://paste.pro/5139361 - ifconfig
<portos> http://paste.pro/5139362 - route -n
<sharikoff> такс..
<sharikoff> теперь покажи  /etc/resolv.conf
<portos> http://paste.pro/5139363 - упс...
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> порядок действий ясен?
<portos> sharikoff : интернет заработал! Спасибо тебе!
<sharikoff> внимательнее надо быть.незачто
<sharikoff> =)
<portos> а как то можно сделать подстраховку на тот случай если снова модем адрес поменяет?
<portos> мало ли)
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> вписать туда второй строчкой nameserver 8.8.8.8
<portos> а как?
<portos> и что даст?
<sharikoff> это даст инетовский днс
<sharikoff> кторый не зависит от адреса модема
<portos> да но на самом сервере не было интернета
<portos> пинга не было не по имени и по адресу
<sharikoff> для того чтоб был инет нужно
<sharikoff> 1. указать верный шлюз
<sharikoff> 2. указать верный адрес на интерфейсе смотрящем на шлюз
<sharikoff> 3. указать верный днс
<sharikoff> все
<sharikoff> шлюз у тя верный смотрит на модем
<sharikoff> адрес из этой эе подсети тоесть правильный
<sharikoff> осталось днс посмотреть
<sharikoff> он оказался неверным
<portos> sharikoff : сори ходил перетыкал патч корд
<Ilshat> фигня какая-то. апач забивает всю память. без него 40мб ОЗУ забито, с ним все 256мб
<copyerfiled> всем привет! поставил cairo-dock (панель под mac os), как можно отключить панель unity (слева) не отключая при этом верхнюю панель, где отображается значки состояния (язык, wi-fi, батарея и т.д.) ??
<dmay> поставить древний устаревший и никому не нужный гном2
<dmay> макозакосерам нравится
<copyerfiled> dmay: нет не вариант (
<dmay> тогда зачем каиро-док? не менее, смею заметить, устаревший и ненужный, чем гном2
<copyerfiled> dmay: просто больше нравится
<dmay> нет. разработчики так не считают, а им надо верить.
<dmay> ну или самому пилить.
<copyerfiled> эх одни расстройства
<copyerfiled> а отдельно эту верхнюю панельку можно поставить?
<markmx> хола... а как сделать чтобы греп вывел не разукрашенный вывод, а только вхъождение?
<Ilshat> -o
<himik> срочно нужен доктор
<himik> вылечить от мании обновления ради обновления
<markmx> так... помогите отгрепить строчку плиз :)
<markmx> {"id":"1441326","name":"files01","unique_str":"2PHGKUG7M","files_cnt":"10","fmh":"93ae212c254c0d8c34c28152aca220a1"} - допустим есть такое, надо вынуть id и name  чота у меня греп на кавычки реагирует плохо
<skai-falkorr> | grep id
<skai-falkorr> | grep id | cut -c 7-14
<sharikoff> markmx: awk -F ","
<skai-falkorr> так навена
<sharikoff> ну и принт чо те надо соответственно
<markmx> name":"files01" может быть любой длины так что не катит
<markmx> счас сек есть идея кажись
<sharikoff> он те покажет то что между запятыми
<sharikoff> awk -F "," '{ print $1 }' файлег
<sharikoff> awk -F "," '{ print $1, $2 }' файлег
<sharikoff> id и name
<markmx> :) костыль показать который я в итоге сделал?
<sharikoff> мачи
<markmx> egrep -ioe '(\"id\":\"[0-9]+\",\"name\":\"test\")' | egrep -ioe '([0-9]+)' - все как в лучших домах парижа :)
<markmx> в общем :)) идея прсота и ясна
<sharikoff> тебе тока цифры надо было вынуть?
<markmx> ну мне надо вынуть цыфры к конкретной найме
<markmx> как бы
<markmx> а как бы вот его заставить отдавать не все вхождение а только внутреннее '\"[0-9]+\"' - вернет вместе с кавычками
<dmay> *вброс* и эти люди ругают powershell? Get-Content file | ConvertFrom-JSON | profit >_>
<markmx> лан, закостылим седом до кучи :)))
<dmay> markmx: use positive look-ahead/behind же <_<
<dmay> если grep такое может
<markmx> позна, сед уже сделал свое черное дело
<dmay> (?<=\"id\":").*?(?=")
<dmay> фи, какое неЪ )
<markmx> так усложняем задачу :)
<markmx> в одной из регулярок должна быть переменная
<dmay> группа чтоль?
<dmay> или из окружения переменная?
<markmx> fn=`date +%j`; egrep -ioe '(\"id\":\"[0-9]+\",\"name\":\"folder$fn\")' - вот примерно такая конструкция
<markmx> не срабатывает
<markmx> хотя вхождение стопроцентно есть
<markmx> гдето накосячил с экранированием
<markmx> rx="te"; echo "test" | egrep -ioe '($rx)' - вот таку задачу решить надо счас
<User272[web]> с новым годом, всеъ кто его пережил)
<markmx> ап?
<markmx> задачу решил, чертовы двойные кавычки :)
<markmx> всегда забываю
<RfAFdlS> Хочу что бы команды выключения не запрашивали пароль. Добавил в /etc/sudoers Cmnd_Alias	OFF_CMDS = /usr/sbin/pm-suspend,/sbin/reboot,/sbin/poweroff и %admin ALL=NOPASSWD:OFF_CMDS Почему оно не работает!? Я в группе admin.
<skai-falkorr> RfAFdlS: предположу, что ты добавил куда нить в середину.а файл читается последовательно и последующие правила имеют приоритет.хош чтоб работало - добавляй в конец.это раз
<skai-falkorr> второе
<skai-falkorr> %admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/pm-suspend,/sbin/reboot,/sbin/poweroff
<skai-falkorr> зачем плодить сущности
<skai-falkorr> с алиасами
<skai-falkorr> кстати не работать могло и изза того, что ты ни одного хоста не указывал, де выполнять мона
<skai-falkorr> и не юзай !?. во первых правильно ?!. во вторых напоминает разгневанную школьницу, которой под фоткой в социалке комент оставили негодный
<RfAFdlS> skai-falkorr: лучше несколько раз написать %admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: COMMAND ?
<skai-falkorr> зачем несколько?тебе одного не хватает?
<skai-falkorr> или ты по одной команде решил за раз?
<skai-falkorr> их можно перечислять
<skai-falkorr> как бы NOPASSWD: COMMAND1,COMMAND2,COMMAND3
<skai-falkorr> вплоть до COMMANDn
<RfAFdlS> skai-falkorr: в конец дописал user ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/pm-suspend не работает. Если без алиасов, хост надо указывать?
<skai-falkorr> RfAFdlS: а теперь надень очки и посмотри на мою строку ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/pm-suspend,/sbin/reboot,/sbin/poweroff  и свою ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/pm-suspend
<skai-falkorr> разницу видишь?
<skai-falkorr> ну и конечно не забудь о пробелах
<skai-falkorr> ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/pm-suspend, /sbin/reboot, /sbin/poweroff
<RfAFdlS> skai-falkorr: не гневись. Разницу вижу, сейчас попробую. В моем же случае visudo не ругалось, значит синтаксис правильный.
<artus> skai-falkorr, книжки в минусе
<skai-falkorr> artus: окей.а в плюсе бабло за проданную мукулатуру?
<artus> skai-falkorr, а в плюсе пиченьки )
<skai-falkorr> удобно минусом шарить, да?:)
<artus> есть нюансы как говорится)
<artus> не всегда от него адекватного прямого линка на слив получиш
<artus> а так в последнее время поадекватнее вроде
<skai-falkorr> а слабо накрутить рефов?
<skai-falkorr> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-lpeovjaYUIo/TwQUqbxSoTI/AAAAAAAABio/R8trMcqcSU8/s1600/Screenshot+at+2012-01-04+15%253A53%253A42.png
<artus> да не, надыть будет посмотреть как оно рефералов регает да засунуть в скриптик )
<skai-falkorr> а то cap в 50 гигов - неплохо же занахаляву
<skai-falkorr> и возможность проссмотра конткнта
<skai-falkorr> текст,музыка, видео, картинки
<RfAFdlS> skai-falkorr: %admin ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/pm-suspend не суспендит : (
<skai-falkorr> скинь ка на пасту судоерсов
<RfAFdlS> skai-falkorr:  http://paste.pro/5139376
<skai-falkorr> не работает тока суспенж?
<skai-falkorr> попробуй добавить pm-action
<RfAFdlS> skai-falkorr:  Всё что NOPASSWD
<skai-falkorr> да чтож так то
<skai-falkorr> а что за ~ четыре в конце?
<artus> skai-falkorr, эммм, скаай, а скайй, а того, каакая нафиг накрутка то в минусе) тут даже мыло не надо ))) ничего не надо) тупо по рефф ссылке забил абракадабру в логин пас, вход, выход и по новой )))
<RfAFdlS> skai-falkorr:  ~ скопипастилось из редактора
<skai-falkorr> username ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate,/usr/sbin/pm-suspend,/sbin/shutdown,/sbin/halt,/sbin/reboot
<artus> RfAFdlS, ты ж sudo pm-суспенд командуеш? ))
<RfAFdlS> artus: да. Полный путь тоже пробовал
<skai-falkorr> ммммм
<skai-falkorr> чай
<artus> skai-falkorr, можно конечно и регу в минусе автоматизировать) ток быстрее будет ручками ) с таким то отсутствием вообще защиты от накруток )
<RfAFdlS> что не так? http://paste.pro/5139377
<artus> те ж сказали, sudo
<artus> тупо sudo pm-zzzz
<skai-falkorr> artus: а нахрена я ж сча кручу?у мну там занято 17 мметров пока тока:)
<RfAFdlS> artus:  skai-falkorr: Спасибо.
<artus> skai-falkorr, ну вот по факту потом по мере надобности просто добавил и все ) а так да, вкусно то)
<artus> RfAFdlS, неужто сработало? ))) внимательнее надо быть)
<artus> 13:37          artus | RfAFdlS, ты ж sudo pm-суспенд командуеш? )) 13:37        RfAFdlS | artus: да. Полный путь тоже пробовал  и обманывать не надо ))
<RfAFdlS> artus:  ага. Стыдно, каюсь.
<artus> а если не хочеш судо вводить то в файлик /usr/local/bin/suspend  #!/bin/sh sudo /usr/sbin/pm-suspend
<artus> если только для себя то достаточно в ~/bin
<skai-falkorr> тааак.знач он просто не так вызывал команду?Оо
<artus> ну да )
<artus> не прошу пароль, не значит что не надо мне командовать судо ) но читать то надо паралельно с думать )
<skai-falkorr> от жеж блин
<skai-falkorr> я тут думаю почему не работает
<skai-falkorr> а он не звал судо, редактируя правило для судо
<artus> :)
 * skai-falkorr снова поставил на стол табличку: "никогда не думай, что люди достаточно умны, чтобы им не объяснять простые действия"
<Denel_Manilov> привет всем
<User979[web]> hf
<Ilshat> может кому известно. почему апач идущий с ISPManager намного оптимизирован в плане ОЗУ? запускается на 64 мб. а если так ставлю. то и 256 мб забивать умудряется
<artus> ну дык оптимизированый видать)
<artus> Ilshat, ставиш манагер, вытягиваеш конфиги и читаеш)
<skai-falkorr> или резанный
<skai-falkorr> вырезано все лишнее
<Ilshat> artus: да особой разницы нету
<go8765-off> а есть терминал с отметками времени?
<Ilshat> также и с мускулом
<skai-falkorr> почему линукс идуий на прошивках в роутерах занимает пару метров,а у меня 3.5 гб?
<skai-falkorr> go8765-off: man PS1
<artus> Ilshat, isp преекрасно ставится в виртуалку, вот ставиш и стравниваеш)
<Ilshat> хм. можно попробовать
<artus> Ilshat, это он у тебя со старта чтоль забивает?
<artus> у меня апач 56 метров кушает на данный момент, и висит на нем пяток сайтов вроде
<Ilshat> после установки. без хостов. правда это на вдс. если верить аштопу, то все 256 юзает.
<skai-falkorr> дык кеш и юз - жве большие разницы
<skai-falkorr> тыж небось вместе с кешем смотришь
<Ilshat> и как отдельно смотреть
<artus> Ilshat, незнаю чего у тя там , у меня с нафешеной кучкой маленькой всякого сисема вся сьела 200 метров памяти )
<Ilshat> artus: ну дефольтный пакет для 10.04 с репа ) если ставить ispmanager, то куча предустановленного софта + прожорливый redmine занимают всего то 170мб
<artus> Ilshat, ты апач то как ставил ?
<artus> типа lamp сетапил?
<Ilshat> apt-get install apache2
<ppshah> что бы сломать? чтоб потом на вечер было себя чем занять?
<Ilshat> делать нечего
<artus> ppshah, мм , есть в принципе одна вещь ) но это если совсем скучно )
<ppshah> в принципе если дело можно будет вернуть в обратное русло, то говори
<artus> chmod -x chmod же )
<artus> вернуть если что можно ) потом )
<artus> с плясками)
<ppshah> ))
<skai-falkorr> sudo chmod 777 /*
<artus> -R забыл)
<skai-falkorr> я знаю.я его стер, на случай, если он применить решит
<Ilshat> chown -R root:root /*
<artus> ppshah, заморочся сначала бекапами)
<skai-falkorr> Ilshat: не.эт слабовато
<skai-falkorr> http://t.co/X13HVLL4
<skai-falkorr> третий ролик озвучен офигенно
<skai-falkorr> "иду я тут идуу.....вертел я вас, казлины :-Р"
<Ilshat> алкоголики не пъют
<skai-falkorr> а ты не знал?
<artus> skai-falkorr, школьный футбол доставил )
<skai-falkorr> вот я про него и говорю:))
<skai-falkorr> трюк неожиданный, но ведь нарушений нет:)
<skai-falkorr> поимел вражину
<skai-falkorr> так я не понял. html тут кто нить знает?
<Ilshat> skai-falkorr: а че ты хочешь
<skai-falkorr> да чтобы глянули поглянули на мой быдло код.да и пару советов дали бы
<skai-falkorr> ибо страшное там наверное страсть
<skai-falkorr> внешне мож и неплохо, но татьяныч бы на код налепил свою лычку
<BlancoD> подскажите можно ли как нибудь открыть по FTP раздел который находится на ntfs?
<skai-falkorr> да
<BlancoD> а как? у меня не получается. Причём линуксовый раздел открывается нормально
<BlancoD> как только пытаюсь открыть ntfs по FTP начинает просить пользователя и пароль
<skai-falkorr> дык заставь того вантузятнега настроить фтп, чтобы не просило.
<BlancoD> в смысле FTP поднять не на линуксе а на винде?
<skai-falkorr> кстати уточню сразу.точно фтп?не smb?
<BlancoD> да, фтп
<BlancoD> в настройках фтп указываю дерикторию которая находится на линуксовой файловой системе - всё работает, стоит только открыть виндовый раздел, как начинает пароль просить
<BlancoD> то есть, фтп работает отлично, но расшарить можно только линуксовые файловые системы
<BlancoD> при попытке по фтп войти в папку которая находится на ntfs начинает просить пользователя и пароль
<Ilshat> как в 10.04 (гном) изменить время блокировки?
<Ilshat> а вроде нашел. хранитель экрана. если не ошибаюсь
<go8765-off> как обновлять в убунте vuze без постоянного скачивания нового релиза?
<User157[web]> эммм, скажите а можно как-то узнать почему адрес забанен и как это поправить чтоб клиент конектился ?
<useall> на канале просто коллекция банов.
<User469[web]> 123
<User469[web]> Прив всем. Может кто-либо подсказать как раздать pppoe по wifi.Погуглив нашел только без dhcp но у меня именно с ним
<artus> User469[web], а чем отличается раздать ppp от eth ? как по мне пофигу чего раздавать то по вайвай
<go8765-off> artus, хош прикол-угет поддерживает торренты :)
<artus> go8765-off, какой такой угет?
<go8765-off> 8нежданно негаданно
<go8765-off> uget
<artus> go8765-off, это чего за зверь?
<go8765-off> гуя wget и походу уже и aria2
<go8765-off> *который ты как-то хвалил за святую простоту
<artus> ммм, а нафиг гуй там ?
<artus> а по сравнению я арией вгет уныл чуть более чем полностью
<artus> go8765, Скачивать торренты (необходимо в настройках активировать плагин aria2) ага , ага )))
<go8765> да-да
<go8765> ария норм тореннты качает?
<artus> ну дык я и так арией качаю )
<artus> ну 11.6 метра в секунду тянет)
<artus> причем сходу, в отличии от торенов которые покааа раскачаются )
<go8765> а зачем тогда qbittorent?
<artus> go8765, кстити кубитторент как по мне сказка )
<artus> go8765, ну если приспичит посидить)
<go8765> aria не умеет сидировать?
<artus> умеет, пока не  прервеш
<go8765> а у меня вузя начала вылетать куда-то, зараза
<User469[web]> Нашел http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/88281/ но как определить ip для ifconfig wlan0 10.42.43.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up — IP адрес компьютера и маска подсети ? у меня динамический
<artus> User469[web], а нат включить не ?
<User469[web]> динамичный*
<artus> и че ?
<User469[web]> епт))) спс
<artus> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<artus> и фсеее
<artus> [Raiden], с празничками рсска)
<artus> :D
<[Raiden]> хаха
<[Raiden]> с новым годом
<artus> [Raiden], в игры играл? ))
<[Raiden]> Нг отмечал, в игры в этом году ещё нет
<artus> кстати, я ж вчера портал2 поставил ) забыл совсем )
<go8765> гляньте одним глазком плиз http://paste.ubuntu.com/792696/
<stolzus> [Raiden]: с ним самым. долго же ты отмечал :)
<[Raiden]> 4 число только )
<go8765> подключение официально не поддерживаемых обновлений чем-то чревато?
<go8765> [Raiden], быстро ты отвечаешь :) судя по скорости ответа-праздновал ты хорошо.
<[Raiden]> ))
<go8765> )
<go8765> подключение официально не поддерживаемых обновлений чем-то чревато?
<[Raiden]> а фиг знает. Да ничем.
<[Raiden]> Вот ппа можт быть чрвато , не всегда прямые пакты, надо уметь решить\сносить
<stolzus> да разница только в том, что поддерживаемые проверяют разрабы дистра
<stolzus> т.е. косяки могут и там быть. но дистростроители за них в ответе
<stolzus> а за остальные косяки они не отвечают :)
<go8765> ясн. спс
<go8765> щя подключил и думаю посмотреть, чтом такое. вот и решил спросить заранее, что бы потом поздно не было :)
<stolzus> я использую. и ещё кучу ppa :)
<stolzus> не стерпел - гимп поставил нестабильный. слишком уж хотелось однооконный
<artus> stolzus, он однооконный уже фиг знает сколько времени то
<artus> а нестабильный это у тебя  2.7.4 чтоль?
<stolzus> врёшь
<stolzus> 2.8 будет первый однооконный
<stolzus> да, он
<artus> stolzus, http://itmages.ru/image/view/379309/c608df3f
<stolzus> да
<artus> stolzus, он у меня однооконный был с 2.7.1
<stolzus> ну блин, artus :)
<stolzus> я про стабильные ветки же
<stolzus> 2.6 2.8 3.0
<artus> stolzus, ты сам в эти циферки и ромашку аля стабильный-нестабильный вериш? )
<stolzus> так то понятное дело, что с 2.7 он. который и я поставил
<stolzus> да не особо :)
<stolzus> но всё же :)
<artus> а вдруг они подумают подумают и сразу пойдут 3-4-5-6... )))
<stolzus> не, это не гугл-хром
<stolzus> главное, чтобы голоса в голове ничего не нашептали. как Линусу
<dmay> о, срачик?
<User259[web]> Обновил ядро с 3,0,0-12 до 14 и система не грузится. морозится на kubuntu и все. нужно переустановить видео драйвер под этим ядром или есть другой выход?
<stolzus> зайди со старым ядром
<User259[web]> ну я с него сижу щас. гуглю...
<baronos> на форуме было, там headers вроде переустановить надо
<User259[web]> попробую. спс
<go8765> Libre Office с 1.7 java работает?
<[Raiden]> хидеры на загрузку уж точно не влияют
<[Raiden]> на устанвоку дров не из пакетов - да
<User259[web]> дрова ставил вручную с сайта нвидии.
<[Raiden]> переставляй их, если не стоят хидеры надо доставить
<[Raiden]> http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2010/12/nvidia.html
<[Raiden]> можно так сделать, когда руками надоест
<baronos> sgfxi можно заюзать
<go8765> чё-то после добавления бэкпортс, а обновлений так и не прибавилось о_О. libreoffice работает с новой явой?
<userubuntu234> здравствуйте. почему звук пропадает и появляется после перезагрузки?
<userubuntu234> проигрыватель пишет произошла ошибка Failed to connect stream: Слишком большой
<dmay> http://i.imgur.com/wKMaN.jpg
<[Raiden]> У меня недавн оиз рук вылетела (
<[Raiden]> покоцал немного железынй ободок
<skai-falkorr> обменяю нокию, которую не жалко уронить на галакси с 2
<dmay> и мак прикупить не забудь :3
<dmay> http://virtualshacklesimagestest.appspot.com/serve/new_years.jpg
<Sergey_IT> ку
<skai-falkorr> кто нить замечал, что если долго общаться с буржуями на инглише - начинаешь думать по английски
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr, зачем ты так с галакси то?)
<[koshka]> я свой на пол роняла раз 5 уже
<[koshka]> и ничего вроде
<[koshka]> живой
<[koshka]> Sergey_IT, ку ку
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: внимательней будь.я меняю нокию на галакси
<skai-falkorr> подари мне
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], с Новым тебя!
<[koshka]> ^_^
<[koshka]> Sergey_IT, спасибо,  и тебя тоже :)
<[koshka]> gPaKoH4uK, что такое?)
<gPaKoH4uK> [koshka]: ничего ;)
<[koshka]> версию клиента чекать не хорошо )
<skai-falkorr> гпакохфорюк
<gPaKoH4uK> чем это? )
<skai-falkorr> странный ник
<[koshka]> gPaKoH4uK, ну чем  то Вас значит заинтересовало )
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: дык. СПВПf
<gPaKoH4uK> [koshka]: а чем может заинтересовать версия?)
<[koshka]> ну я вот и спрашиваю) чего там интересного такого?
<[koshka]> вот, теперьй и Дэмэй туда же
<Sergey_IT> цифирьки, нумерология...
<gPaKoH4uK> [koshka]: не знаю вам видней, вы же решили, что она меня интересует :P
<[koshka]> ща приду
<dmay> так я думал коль так взъелась, то там может интересное чего... фоточки какие нить, или хотя-б парли к мылу... (
<gPaKoH4uK> хех, сбежала :)
<Sergey_IT> в кустики... )
<gPaKoH4uK> мне отсюда не видно куда
<skai-falkorr> а ктоб от гпакохфорюка не сбежал бы
<gPaKoH4uK> skai-falkorr: а чего мы еще тут?
<andrex> скорее на оборот)
<skai-falkorr> gPaKoH4uK: а тя много?или шизофрения в твоей голове поет на несколько голосов?
<gPaKoH4uK> skai-falkorr: вежливости не учили родители в детстве?
<skai-falkorr> учили.поэтому я вежливо спрашиваю.а тебя это обижает? это задевает твои комплексы?
<gPaKoH4uK> skai-falkorr: хамите, батенька, неприкрыто
<skai-falkorr> точно задевает:)
<skai-falkorr> чтож ты так.надо крепче быть:)
<dmay> skai-falkorr: фи, ну действительно же хамишь :/
<openvoid> а все из-за этого http://lurkmore.to/%D0%A1%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BC_%D0%BF%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%B4%D1%8B_%D0%B2_%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B5_%D1%84%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BC :)
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: красиво, но ссылка разорвалась на две строки
<skai-falkorr> ты про goo.gl или is.gd слышал?
<skai-falkorr> а то я даж оценить всю глубину твоего чувства юмора не могу
<artus> [AKA] http://tinyurl.com/88hltlg (lurkmore.to)
<artus> осиль уже тинурл наконец то )
<openvoid> http://goo.gl/UgdaQ
<skai-falkorr> artus: мне лень перезапускать
<skai-falkorr> када я помню про плагин
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: аааа.и причем тут это?
<openvoid> это все с кошки вроде началось :)
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: а на канале пункт 2.2 уже не в ходу?
<skai-falkorr> gPaKoH4uK: твои комплексы принижают твое достоинство?странно....ооочень странно
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, а чего ему сделаеш то, чсв у него зашкаливает  ) наказать не накажеш) в ответку начнет пулять по причине смотри пункт первый)
<skai-falkorr> хммм.чсв?странно...ооочень странно
<skai-falkorr> artus: я всегда думал, что независимо от собеседника я его ненавижу.а тут оказывается ЧСВ...у вас, батенька, лурчанка:)
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: понятно, значит отменили пунктик-то
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, пунктик то не отменяли) просто на данного конкретного персонажа управы нет)
<skai-falkorr> artus: сложно у него с пониманием длинных фраз:)
<skai-falkorr> gPaKoH4uK: я тя второй раз могу спросить.как осознание твоих комплексов мной принижает тебя?
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: управа, есть на любого, вопрос в том сколько усилий приложить нужно
<skai-falkorr> этож твои комплексы. если они есть - они есть:)не я их сохдаю
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, ну тады лови грина ) че я могу тебе еще сказать то :D
<skai-falkorr> грин спросит у него тоже самое:)
<artus> skai-falkorr, а потом спросит у меня, у рейдена ) посмотрит логи и подумает ;)
<skai-falkorr> artus: и все равно спросит у него:)вопрос то животрепещущий:)
<skai-falkorr> мож ему он ответит:)
<artus> skai-falkorr, вопрос будет в другом уже
<skai-falkorr> artus: ай да ладно:)
<skai-falkorr> и в чем же?
<skai-falkorr> удиви меня:)
<Denel_Manilov> ребят! хватит холивар устраивать! ))) подскажите почему ссылка на HDD после перезагрузки считается не правильной пока вручную не дойдешь до каталога?
<skai-falkorr> useall: че хотел то?
<skai-falkorr> Denel_Manilov: потому что он не примонтирован
<skai-falkorr> man fstab
<skai-falkorr> useall: а тут слабо?
<Denel_Manilov> skai-falkorr: нет. все норм! он монтирован..
<stolzus> скай разбушевался
<useall> нервный типок )
<skai-falkorr> Denel_Manilov: тада симлинк криво создан
<skai-falkorr> useall: о.а я думаю че ты долбишься.мож писать в общий не можешь.
<skai-falkorr> useall: че хотел то?
<useall> посмотреть твою версию ядра
<useall> =(
<useall> прости за мою слабость :'(
<skai-falkorr> стандартное 3. я не перезагружался с тех пор, как поставил 3.2 рц5
<Denel_Manilov> skai-falkorr: gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new ~/Рабочий\ стол/   --nfr b ltkf.
<stolzus> Denel_Manilov: проследи за тем, чтобы он у тебя после перезагрузки понтировался. наверняка не монтируется
<skai-falkorr> да и не стану до версии 3.2 наверное уже.она скоро выйдет
<skai-falkorr> Denel_Manilov: и куда ты ссылку на рабочий стол отправляешь?
<Denel_Manilov> skai-falkorr:  да
<skai-falkorr> artus: на вопрос "куда" ответ "да"...а я думал они не ставят линукс:)
<Sergey_IT> скай, ты чего то ворчливый сегодня )
<Denel_Manilov> skai-falkorr:  ой! сслылку на раб.стол. а ссылается на каталог на основном ХДД (Бубен с внешнего  ХДД)
<skai-falkorr> Denel_Manilov: он точно монтируется?в фстаб прописан?
<skai-falkorr> Sergey_IT: я тут точно давно не был:)если мое доброе и человеколюбивое состояние за ворчание принимают:)
<skai-falkorr> кто видел новую полоску гугла?
<Sergey_IT> скай, физику помнишь? Энтропия растет
<skai-falkorr> Sergey_IT: ага.так до тепловой смерти вселенной скоро:)скорее бы
<stolzus> а чего в ней нового? с утра заходил
<Denel_Manilov> skai-falkorr:  cпасибо! )) разобрался!
<Denel_Manilov> А чего там с гуглом?
<skai-falkorr> stolzus: ну там наводящаяся полоска.http://itmag.es/5p6dz
<skai-falkorr> наводишь - выскакивает меню.наводишь еще раз - еще подменю
<stolzus> скай, у тебя только один явный недостаток. это отсутствие пробелов после точки :)
<stolzus> ладно, сейчас скопипастю
<skai-falkorr> stolzus: я копипастил мышой
<openvoid> на google.com - такой фигни нету
<skai-falkorr> если бы я нажал на экран сначала тчобы вставить пробел - буфер бы потерялся
<stolzus> ааа, эту видел. недели полторы назад ещё. только она то появляется, то пропадает
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: а вот это меня и удивило. обычно новинки на ком выходят.на ру даж страницу настройки поиска еще не заменили на нормальную.а тут новая полоска, которую они анонсировали - и на ру
<andrex> skai-falkorr: у тебя скорее всего, тестовая фича какаянить включена
<skai-falkorr> она появляется на .ru домене при выбранном английском языке интерфейса
<Denel_Manilov> у меня гугл стандартен..
<Sergey_IT> http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.shtml?2012/01/04/471454
<openvoid> на google.ru у меня тоже нету - интерфейс англ
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: зайди на страницы результатов поиск
<skai-falkorr> главная на ру пока без изменений
<skai-falkorr> а вот рещультаты - да
<User245[web]> Кто нить сталкивался с тем что X сервер не воспринимает команды? не могу установить дрова нвидии. kdm\gdm stop и service ... stop command not found и все ...
<skai-falkorr> знач не так стопаешь
<User245[web]> как минимум все по вики делаю
<User245[web]> gdm: unrecognized service на sudo service gdm stop
<[Raiden]> lightdm ?
<skai-falkorr> а ниче что gdm выпилили?
<skai-falkorr> лайтдм пока рулит
<User245[web]> ну собсна я на кубунте был и юзал kdm. про лайт не в курсах был. спс)
<develop7> hi all.
<develop7> господа товарищи пользователи Rhythmbox, а вот проголосуйте пжлст за https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/900948/+affectsmetoo
<develop7> бага о том, что RB падает, если задано несколько каталогов с музыкой. крайне полезная фича, жаль только сломана.
<go8765> эможно как-то победить swapoff: /var/swap: swapoff failed: Невозможно выделить память ?
<[Raiden]> go8765: наверное не умещается в память
<[Raiden]> соотв победить можно доставив памяти
<[Raiden]> либо исполняешь не от рута, а у текущего юзера нет прав
<andrex> скорее первое
<go8765> если я доставлю память, то мне не надо будет чистить свап :)
<go8765> исполняю с судой
<go8765> и памяти таки не хватает
<artus> зачем свап чистить?
<go8765> а затем чот он забивается почти до конца и при использовании 90% рам начинаются невыносимые глюки
<[Raiden]> можно слегонца память от кэша почистить и буферов. Сек
<[koshka]> вот неудача то
<go8765> *чот=что
<[koshka]> инет выключили мне))
<[Raiden]> sudo -i
<[Raiden]> sync; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches ; swapoff -a ; swapon -a
<go8765> [Raiden], я уже какую-то фичу нашёл с динамическим свапои, но походу сначало надо отмонтировать раздел свапа :(
<[Raiden]> может влезит
<artus> а прибить то что засвапило не ? ))
<[Raiden]> artus: а из свопа не всегда выгружается кстати. Как бы зачем.
<[Raiden]> можно переписат ьпри необходимости
<go8765> artus, ну так и пришлось сделать, но потом с диалапом ждать пока востановятся 53 вкладки фаерфокса-как-то не прикольно
<artus> [Raiden], че значит не выгружается, выгрузил, прибил, кто не успел дык выкинет)
<go8765> [Raiden], что за команды выше?
<go8765> [Raiden],  не проконало. а есть опыт использования динамического свапа?
<openvoid> go8765, добавь еще один свап - файловый, выруби дисковый - потом наоборот - так почистишься, только имхо толку мало
<[Raiden]> go8765: неа. Команды выше сбрасывают на хдд открытые блоки как бы и кэш чистят в рам
<[Raiden]> хотя освобождает это её не сильно
<artus> ммм, а зачем все эти пляски? тяжело для свапа место выделить?
<[Raiden]> нужно избавляться от того что течет, либ опамять доставлять
<[Raiden]> artus: Ну, я подумал, что может уместится , то что он хочет выгрузить
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> можно сделать свойп в файл, что бы место не переразбивать
<[Raiden]> можно и налету, в смысле ребут не нужен
<go8765> можно по-подробнее пожалуйста про файловый свап?
<artus> [Raiden], смысл делать свопфайл? ) или отрезать гиг-2 соовсем так тяжко? ))
<artus> go8765, тебе носом ткнуть в вики бубунтовскую? ))
<artus> go8765, или ты принципиально ничего не читаеш )
<[Raiden]> Ну, кому что проще.
<artus> go8765,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq не ? )))
<Sergey_IT> go8765, сколько же памяти у тебя и свопа?
<[Raiden]> да, интересно
<go8765> щя посмотрю
<[Raiden]> free -m покаж
<go8765> раздел-на 1.5 а вместе с динамическим сейчас-3.5 но походу оно или динамичесмкий не использует пока не отмонтировать раздел. и он вроде медленее
<go8765> http://paste.ubuntu.com/793010/
<go8765> динамический медленее я имел ввиду
<go8765> artus, как я люблю такие факи. мне  к их выполнению недельку только морально готовиться надо
<artus> go8765, ну дык готовся)
<go8765> а про файловый свап можно поподробнее
<openvoid> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/512MiB.swap bs=1024 count=524288
<openvoid> sudo chmod 600 /mnt/512MiB.swap
<openvoid> sudo mkswap /mnt/512MiB.swap
<openvoid> sudo swapon /mnt/512MiB.swap
<[Raiden]> угу, можно и в фстаб прописать
<[Raiden]> тут такие добрые , что копипастят тебе из статьи которую выше дали
<go8765> да я вижу
<go8765> я хочу такую-же, только на великом-могучем найти
<go8765> но судя по всему-не судьба
<artus> и это говорит человек , по мнению пасушийся на #ubuntu ? толи я чего то в этой жизни не понимаю ...
<baronos> хром c транслитом и логикой иногда помогает понять;)
<artus> *постоянно
<[Raiden]> http://mydebianblog.blogspot.com/2010/05/swap-swap-linux.html
<[Raiden]> первое что попалось
<artus> baronos, там и гуглотранслита не надо, там по диагонали читая понятно все
<baronos> гыы надо статьи писать на английском с гуглтранслита и разбросом выполнения команд)
<go8765> а есть разница в быстродействии при использовании файлового свапа и свапа-как раздел?
<openvoid> как повезет - файловый своп может быть фрагментирован, но с другой стороны до него меньше бегать головам чем до раздела
<artus> openvoid, меньше ли? ))
<openvoid> самая клевая фишка - своп на внешнем диске который не ссд а рам с батарейкой
<openvoid> недавно такие появились - очень помогают если в мать рамы уже не добавить а памяти все равно мало
<artus> если памяти мало то это болезнь )
<andrex> вау это чем таким надо занимацо, чтобы памяти не хватало, у меня в мамку можно 32 гига воткнуть, это уже винт получается а не память
<openvoid> у меня генерация openstreetmap на некоторых титлах гиг 20 отъедала
<artus> andrex, как бе того, прототип что то около тера есть уже )
<openvoid> когда на мать 8 гиг стояло из 16 возможных
<artus> и суетцо кажись в pci
<[Raiden]> видели такую морду к мплейеру? http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0104/h_1325706062_3714921_a44ace7ea0.png
<dmay> а PCI не медленноватый будет для этого? о_о
<go8765> это http://paste.ubuntu.com/793033/ не помеха для использования этих рекомендаций http://mydebianblog.blogspot.com/2010/05/swap-swap-linux.html ?
<dmay> [Raiden]: лучшая морда к плееру - это её полное отсутствие
<go8765> * я имею ввиду наличие в /var/ второго свапа?
<artus> dmay, експрес который , а у него там на x16 от 32  Гбит/с )
<openvoid> go8765, хоть миллион свопов можно
<openvoid> все равно рама лучше
<Sergey_IT> go8765, меняй комп и ставь макс. памяти
<artus> Sergey_IT, ты о чем? он же на диалапе) куда там менять)
<go8765> что значит в  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq фраза 'INFO: This will not work on btrfs-filesystems at the moment ?
<artus> go8765, btrfs пользуеш? нет. так что не парся
<artus> openvoid, это ты про такое http://www.acard.com/english/fb01-product.jsp?idno_no=271&prod_no=ANS-9010B&type1_title=%20Solid%20State%20Drive&type1_idno=13 говорил ?
<openvoid> artus, точно
<go8765> а что значит - Приоритет является целым числом от 0 до 32767.  у меня -1 и -2 пишет
<go8765> это из http://mydebianblog.blogspot.com/2010/05/swap-swap-linux.html
<artus> openvoid, http://www.overclockers.ru/hardnews/19548.shtml уж лучше это тогда )
<openvoid> artus, про такие еще не знал
<artus> openvoid, это из новостей еще 6го года )))
<openvoid> artus, ну значит пропустил, да и по статье старое оно действительно
<go8765> [Raiden], его из гита ставить? Xt7-Player
<openvoid> но у меня в серваке 5.25 отсеков нету
<[Raiden]> https://launchpad.net/~eloaders/+archive/xt7-player
<[Raiden]> ppa
<artus> [Raiden], это кто ? что то вкусное?
<go8765> спс. а то у меня пока на моем грёбаном диалапе ланчпад откроется, можно выспаться
<[Raiden]> artus: ну, морда на qt, много опций реализовано которые мплейер умеет.
<[Raiden]> понравится или нет - сами разбирайтесь
<[Raiden]> вроде даже на питон+qt
<artus> go8765, мучайся)
<andrex> go8765: я тебе уже когдато писал, чтоб нет сменил, на 3g даже дешевле будет чем этот твой диалап
<go8765> andrex, не дешевле
<andrex> с чего бы это, если сравнивать по скоростям то дешевле
<artus> andrex, мыши, кактусы, не знаеш чтоль ? )) )
<andrex> а хаха
<baltazor> Здравствуйте, вопрос по NAT iptables , есть правило: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE , имеет ли значение что форвардить мультикастовые пакеты или тсп?
<go8765> andrex, вмысле сравнивать по скоростям?
<andrex> ну а ты как думаешь 5 кб или 3мб, плюс ты всем на мозг капаеш что у тебя диалап
<artus> ой, как жеш я раньше то не вспомнил то
<artus> go8765, тебе в фидо))) там еще мицгол жив )
<go8765> artus, твой снобизм не уместен
<baltazor> artus: привет, не в курсе по моему вопросу?
<artus> go8765, ну дык все нормально то, раз в день те прийдет ответ, пока дотянеш необходимые пакетики второй прийдет)
<artus> baltazor, да вроде как оно натит тупо все , а тебе мультикаст нужен?
<baltazor> artus: ага , ну вообще задача с eth1 на eth0 передавать мультикаст пакеты
<baltazor> artus: думаю как раз NAT это таки сможет :)
<artus> baltazor, http://forum.westhome.spb.ru/index.php?showtopic=12752
<artus> там сказано где врубить форвардинг
<baltazor> ок, спасибо
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/01/04/warlock/
<artus> [Raiden], ты нафига все планы ломаеш то колдунами  (((
<[Raiden]> )
<User551[web]> ?
<User551[web]> a
<artus> [Raiden], колдуны со своими сайтами шаарлатаны , я майям верю )
<baronos> artus: живая сталь стоит смотреть?
<artus> да
<[Raiden]> можно
<User821[web]> rabotetk?
<User618[web]> grub rescue
<andrex> !grub > User618[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User618[web], please see my private message
<andrex> эсли про это конечно)
<[Raiden]> artus: на самом деле у них календарь не кончается, там какой-то новый цикл наступает
<MILLIONER> все капець:)))
<MILLIONER> Доброй ночи всех
<andrex> [Raiden]: да просто устали они календарь делать)
<[Raiden]> )
<MILLIONER> у меня вопрос.. кто может зайти в копм и натроить найтилюс
<andrex> rm -rf ~/.nautilus
<[Raiden]> скорее всего третий не юзает ту папку
<andrex> ну значит гдето в .config или .gconf
<Sergey_IT> есть здесь ~/.config/nautilus
<Sergey_IT> и здесь ~/.gconf/apps/nautilus
<baltazor> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=179338.msg1329158#msg1329158
<dmay> купи плазму, подключи кабельное же
<baltazor> dmay: раздача будет вестить не только на меня :)
<dmay> а остальных спасёшь от зомбоящика же :3
<MILLIONER> так как друзья решить вопрос? У меня он не запускается через Переход
<artus> baltazor, а ты по udp стримить будеш? стримь по http , и будет те щастье
<baltazor> artus: udpxy берется мультикаст и отдает его по http и так :)
<artus> нуу
<baronos> MILLIONER: ты поди менял по дефолту файловыцй менеджер?
<baltazor> artus: просто мне надо не палить IP провайдера и плюс он идет только на определенную страну, а тот ип на весь мир :)
<andrex> MILLIONER: а с чего ты взял что это наутилус, а не права в хомяке к примеру?
<[Raiden]> по ходу да.
<[Raiden]> Кстати 1 прикол, в наутилус 2, в свойствах папки есть опция выбора чем открыть
<[Raiden]> а в 3 нема
<MILLIONER> я ставил другую граф оболочку.. но как оказалось что он сменил все натройки.. удалил ее.. но наутилюс так и не смог вернут:(( а как хочеться его вернуть ..
<MILLIONER> да точно у 3го нету
<MILLIONER> у меня гном 3
<MILLIONER> класиик
<[Raiden]> я незнаю как в 3, гуглить надо. Или может вспомнит кто.
<gPaKoH4uK> baltazor: а при чем тут ip прова?
<baltazor> gPaKoH4uK: в плане "причем тут?"
<gPaKoH4uK> baltazor: в плане как Вы его палить собрались?
<baltazor> gPaKoH4uK: ну в плане что бы раздавать не по IP 88 , а по IP 193
<baronos> MILLIONER: http://paste.ubuntu.com/793133/ так попробуй
<gPaKoH4uK> baltazor: в плейлисте будет ip 133 и адреса мульткаст
<baltazor> gPaKoH4uK: в удпкси идет же http://ip_server(вот тут должен быть не 88, а 193)
<baltazor> gPaKoH4uK: мультикаст раздает провайдер со своими внутринними IP (типа 234 и 235)
<baltazor> gPaKoH4uK: т.е. надо что бы шел запрос с 193 на 88 , и ответ с 88 на 193
<gPaKoH4uK> baltazor: 234 и 235 это адреса мульткаст-сети
<baltazor> gPaKoH4uK: да
<gPaKoH4uK> ну так в адрес будет http://х.х.х.133:1234/udp/239.255.1.1:1234
<gPaKoH4uK> и где тут палево?
<artus> ))
<MILLIONER> baronos: а потом закинуть в автозагрузку
<baltazor> gPaKoH4uK: "рукалицо".... IP сети с мультикастом 88...... , IP раздачи 193 , надо не http://88.....:1234/udp/234.... а http://193.....:1234/udp/234....
<baronos> запихал туда, сделай его исполняемый chmod +x nautilus , и пробуй запустить через переход
<baltazor> gPaKoH4uK: на 193 мультикаста нету
<gPaKoH4uK> baltazor: ну и не нужен он там
<MILLIONER> я даже понятие не имею как его сделать испольняемым:)
<Vlad___> artus: доброй ночи. можешь подсказать, что делать с ошибкой: "ERROR: pdc: wrong # of devices in RAID set "pdc_dhhbcafbdj" [1/2] on /dev/sdb"? Перерыл инет, нашел что летом была найдена бага с похожей ошибкой. Не знаю она ли
<baltazor> gPaKoH4uK: и откуда же брать 193 мультикаст?
<baltazor> gPaKoH4uK: для ясности , разные шнуры для разных сетей
<gPaKoH4uK> когда вы будете обращаться http://193.....:1234/udp/234.... сервер будет отсылать запрос через 88 ip
<baltazor> gPaKoH4uK: вот мне и надо понять как сделать что бы сервер с 193 отправлял запрос на 88 и что бы 88 отвечал на запрос 193
<artus> Vlad___, http://goo.gl/93cfk
<artus> ошибок как грязи)
<gPaKoH4uK> baltazor: ну так и сделать
<Vlad___> artus: именно так и искал
<artus> и обсуждений соответственно)
<baltazor> gPaKoH4uK: как?
<Vlad___> только в ковычках мою ошибку
<artus> Vlad___, только без кавычек надо )))
<gPaKoH4uK> udpxy -a eth_для_запросов -m eth_с мультикастом(88) -p 1234
<artus> кавычки в гугле это строгий поиск) а ошибка у тя по факту таже что и у народа по моей ссылке )
<Vlad___> artus: :) естественно без "pdc_dhh...". тлько начало
<Vlad___> artus: "ERROR: pdc: wrong # of devices in RAID set". Вот так искал. Летом какой-то чувак так же столкнулся и написал разработчикам о баге. Тикет закрыли со временем
<baronos> MILLIONER: установи если еще нет dconf-tools, если стоит то запусти dconf-editor. иди по пути org.gnome.nautilus.desktop и дай скрин че у тебя там справа.
<artus> Vlad___, нельзя так искать) потому что это очень строгий поиск) на 100% совпадение фразы)
<artus> Vlad___, http://redmine.kembl.ru/projects/instructions/wiki/Centos_howto
<Vlad___> да
<gPaKoH4uK> ну и прописать маршрут на мультикаст, если его нет
<Vlad___> видел. там всё закончилось убийством рейда. мне эт не нужно
<artus> Vlad___, хе, а нафиг тебе мертвый рейд ? данных то нанем всеравно нифига нет)
<Vlad___> artus: предлагаешь убить и пересобрать?
<baltazor> gPaKoH4uK: так не работает, ошибка: read_buf: read: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Vlad___> artus: по ссылке у парня другая проблема - перестал монтироваться хард, он наугад проверил - оказалось что хард в рейд залез. рейд убил и получил отдельный монтируемый хард
<artus> Vlad___, предлагаю убить и не парится ) и не собирать даже ) нафиг те рейд на 2х 120ках то ?
<Vlad___> artus: ... Эх. Ну вот нужно.
<gPaKoH4uK> baltazor: трабла скорее всего в роутинге
<Denel_Manilov> ютьюб сгорел по ходу))
<MILLIONER> baronos, у меня гном 3 класик потому  org нету есть только apps desktop schemas system
<artus> Vlad___, если тебе надо бекапить то проже подцепить винт , не маунтить его автоматом, а скриптом, по крону раз в сутки подмаунтил, бекап сделал , отмаунтил, и все )
<baltazor> Denel_Manilov: фига, внатуре не пашет, первый раз такое вижу)
<baronos> MILLIONER: ты gconf запустил или dconf ?
<Denel_Manilov> уже починили ((
<Denel_Manilov> ** ))
<Vlad___> artus: это вс
<artus> Vlad___, ибо собирать на непонатно как на ладан дышашем железе рейд изврат)
<Vlad___> artus: это всёравно что сдаться и выбрать другое решение.
<MILLIONER> baronos,  gconf они же одинаковие на сколько я знаю
<artus> Vlad___, ну так на кошках тренируйся, в виртуалке то , пока не будет работать, нафиг тебе железо дергать? )))
<artus> Vlad___, снапшоты в процесе делаеш и ломаеш на право и на лево)
<Vlad___> artus: рейд собирается же. пишет ОК. ошибка только в os-prober и другой
<artus> Vlad___, ога, вторые стки собирается собирается, никак не собирется)
<Vlad___> artus: mdadm ведь пишет что ОК и без ошибок в логах
<artus> Vlad___, http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BC%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9_raid читай
<baronos> MILLIONER: некоторые расположение не там как в gconf, г3 переезжает на dconf
<MILLIONER> baronos, взял на заметку.. минутку
<Vlad___> artus: да видел уже. у меня OK конфигурация. и mdstat: "md0 : ACTIVE raid1 sdb1[1] sda3[0]"
<baronos> MILLIONER: типа сейчас не все приложение могут настраиватся через gconf, тот же гномовский наутилус сейчас вроде как настраивается на dconf
<Vlad___> artus: что-то новое. "mdadm: No md superblock detected on /dev/sdb." после sudo mdadm -E /dev/sdb. А хард участвует в рейде. Может это зацепка
<gPaKoH4uK> Vlad___: а может просто дискам время пришло?)
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, дык они у него оба два на ладан дышат)
<artus> я ж че и говорю что он фигней мается)
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: я так и подумал)
<Vlad___> gPaKoH4uK: artus, как проверить?
<gPaKoH4uK> mhdd для начала
<Vlad___> gPaKoH4uK:  "sudo apt-get install mhdd" -> "E: Unable to locate package mhdd"
 * gPaKoH4uK лично видел диски, которые по smart, mhdd, fsck были в порядке, но не работали - глючили
<gPaKoH4uK> Vlad___: это сторонняя утилита, под дос работает
<Vlad___> gPaKoH4uK: или её wget-ом с сайта разработчка?
<artus> Vlad___, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man8/badblocks.8.html
<gPaKoH4uK> Vlad___: образ CD с сайта скачиваешь, записываешь на болванку и грузишься с него
<MILLIONER> baronos, http://s1.ipicture.ru/uploads/20120105/rcutk0Bq.png
<Vlad___> artus: это уже ближе к мёртвому телу. запустил
<Vlad___> gPaKoH4uK: спасибо. завтра попробую
<artus> Vlad___, ну это так, на скорую руку )
<Vlad___> что-то HTPC в копейку влетает если харды дохлые
<gPaKoH4uK> а с учетом разрушенных заводов...
<baronos> MILLIONER: скрипт запихал, пытался запустить с перехода?
<artus> Vlad___, хтпс на 120ть гигов это извращение )
<Vlad___> если бедов не очень много, можно будет попробовать исправить
<Vlad___> artus: это на первое время. потом планировал заменить. всё железо покупать не потянул бы. у меня даже корпуса пока нет
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, ну бу без бедов до сих пор можно взять гдето за 25$ за 200ку
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: бу - это лотерея
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, с манибеком в день и mhdd пойдет)
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, а еще если поискай всегда можно выйти на завскладом )) который по первому зову готов ощасливить)
<gPaKoH4uK> 4 250 есть - кому нуна - отдам, за денежку :)
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: сейчас со складами сложно стало
<artus> хотя с этими потопами да, жесть с ценами
<MILLIONER> baronos, не работает http://s2.ipicture.ru/uploads/20120105/qqTKVHUu.png
<gPaKoH4uK> у меня в одной конторе диски сразу после потопа на серве один за одним повылетали...
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, кармическая связь )
<gPaKoH4uK> я уже готов был с этой самой "кармой" расстаться :D
<dmay> 1) htpc няшная няка, особенно если вай-фай умеет, 2)покупать диски меньше терабайта? в 2012 году? лолшто?
 * dmay ушёл дальше работать
<Vlad___> artus: Pass completed, 0 bad blocks found.
<Vlad___> artus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+bug/602595 вот эта бага прошлогодняя. только у меня находит рейдсет
<baronos> artus: ппц, открыл локальный фтп там фильмов мама не горюй с отл качеством) правда странно, клипы короткие тормозят, а фильмы 2-х часовые нет О_о
<artus> baronos, )))
<artus> baronos, да я вот думаю, надо будет прова знакомого дернуть, пусть даст мне доступ к фтпшнику с видео на сервере у себя, там у него тера 4ре вроде как лежит )))
<baronos> artus: классно)) но тут все 2тера но и хлама всякого много, правда че то vlc мена раздражает при просмотре)
<artus> baronos, smplayer )
<artus> baronos, мне тут инк вчера финт ушами подсказал ) и теперь у меня нгинкс таак кошерно отдает фильмы из папочки с торентами) сказка просто) и перемотка работает и вообще красота ) теперь можно с планшетки смотреть и не парится)
<baronos> artus: прикольно, кстати, мануал толковый не встречал чтоб vlc+torrent смотреть чтоб, я пытался сделать мо хабру не получилось, ну или не влц че нить такое
<artus> baronos, aria2c --stream-piece-selector=inorder торент и можеш сразу смотреть)
<artus> При указании этой опции aria2 скачивает в несколько потоков не все куски сразу, а по очереди.
<Vlad___> dmraid -rE. завтра буду копаться. Есть подозрение, что убунта во время установки и настройки рейда не убила метаданные оставшиеся на харде от предыдущего рейда
<baronos> artus: а плеер она откроет тот который по умолчанию или в терминалде глядеть?)
<artus> ну ставь закачку и открывай фильм плеером, можеш все это в скрипт завернуть
<artus> или алиас ) как те удобно )
<baronos> c алиасами у меня вообще контры))
<Vlad___> shutdown -P 0. бб, до завтра
<baronos> artus: не показывает(
<baronos> какая няшка SPD:504.8KiBs :D
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-05
<go8765> aria умеет докачивать торренты?
<frozen> всем привет, народ
<sharikoff> q
<[Green]> sharikoff: привет
<sharikoff> дароф
<sharikoff> как сам?
<[Green]> да по тихому, работаю
<User281[web]> Помогите отключить звуковые уведомления в убунту 10.04
<User281[web]> нашол на форуме что ето можно через система-параметры-звук, но значка звук у меня нет
<User281[web]> как ето сделать?
<User281[web]> кто нибуть!
<User281[web]> Помогите отключить звуковые уведомления в убунту, нашол на форуме что ето можно через система-параметры-звук, но значка звук у меня нет
<User281[web]> Усть кто тут???
<Onkeltem> Ку
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Onkeltem> У меня после апгрейда на 11-ю Убунту исчезли пункты контекстного меню в Наутилуса - Зашифровать/Расшифровать
<Onkeltem> Есть идеи как это вернуть?
<mva> <troll>да, поставить KDE</troll>
<mva> а вообще, видимо таки поставить/Обновить модуль криптографии, с которым работает наутилус
<Onkeltem> Блин, у меня порнуха зашифрованная лежит, и никак не посмотреть
<mva> man gpg2
<Onkeltem> mva: ну а из интерфейса Наутилуса то как это сделать?
<Onkeltem> mva: я просто не могу понять безалаберности мейнтейнеров - вот была у человека на 10-ке в Наутилусе эта шифровалка. Ок да? Апгрейдим до 11. Шифровалки нет! Руки бы оторвал
<Onkeltem> apt-cache search gnupg2 - 1 пакет, ни слова о наутилусе
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, апгрейд порнухе сделай ;)
<frozen> привет всем
<frozen> народ, помогите, плиз\
<Sergey_IT> поможите, люди добрые )
<TNH> так ты пиши проблему  :)
<frozen> о
<TNH> роблема похмелья ? :)
<TNH> проблема*
<frozen> вообщем....установил ubuntu 10.04...настроил pptp интернет, но чувствовалось, что скорость чем-то ограниченна
<frozen> на одном сайте увидил статью где это ограничение убирают
<frozen> http://tuksik.ru/max-pptp/ вот он
<frozen> но видимо одной буквой ошибся где-то...и соединение вообще пропало :D
<frozen> как мне его обратно вернуть?)
<baronos> сделать снова все по инструкции и в этот раз внимательней, не?
<frozen> попытался еще раз это проделать
<frozen> все правильно сделал, но никак
<frozen> на данный момент у меня в папке /usr/sbin/ 3 файла настройки: ppto, pptp и pptpo
<Sergey_IT> как я понимаю в pptpo проверить символы оОoO или 0
<frozen> 2 тестовых и один вроде как исполняемый....
<frozen> текстовых*
<frozen> как их можно удалить?
<Sergey_IT> или сделать sudo mv pptpo pptp
<frozen> хм....
<frozen> делал вроде...
<frozen> ща проверим
<frozen> вот)) спасиб, народ, все заработало)
<TNH> что удалил ?
<TNH> что оставил ?
<frozen> да фиг его....сделал как sergey-it сказал, sudo mv ppto pptp
<frozen> но все равно интернет ограничен будет походу
<frozen> mv команда что делает?
<gPaKoH4uK> перемещает
<frozen> понятно) у меня куда-то файлы ppto и pptpo исчезли)
<gPaKoH4uK> frozen: а конкретно в вашем случае - переименовывает
<baronos> они заменились
<frozen> а, то есть все нормально теперь?)
<frozen> а, народ, вот такая еще проблема..параллельно у меня 7-ка стоит...и когда захожу в ubuntu, мне пишет "диск для /media/data еще не готов или не существует "
<frozen> всегда жму S
<frozen> как это убрать?
<baronos> автомонтирование через UUID сделай
<frozen> как?
<Anton2d> frozen, http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/fstab
<Anton2d> Придётся изучать. Мне пришлось, помогло.
<baronos> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab
<Anton2d> ага и тут
<baronos> frozen: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=121538.0
<baronos> узнай UUID и запихай его в fstab для каждого раздела нтфс свой ууид как в мануалах, и всё, хотя с 11,10 я забыл про это и так всё работает)
<Anton2d> один фиг первые две ссылки надо изучить, они нужны для понимание вообще файловых систем и монтирования
<frozen> как много букв....вчера ток поствил систему...уже страшно
<frozen> :D
<Anton2d> и увы, дальше будет нужда еще больше и больше букв. И чем большего функционала захочешь от линукса, тем больше и страшнее мануалы.
<frozen> ))
<frozen> какой командой пароль root сделать?
<artus> frozen, а тебе он зачем ?
<artus> frozen, запомни, пароль рута тебе нафиг не нужен
<artus> и рут тебе нафиг не нужен
<artus> frozen, читай про sudo
<frozen> а, ну хорошо)
<frozen> читал....
<artus> откуууда они все набигают, то всем в первый же день срочно рут нужен то ?
<frozen> ))
<frozen> failed to access mountpoint /media/D4CEF61DCEF5F796: Нет такого файла или каталога
<frozen> вот что пишет
<artus> иии?
<frozen> ну я так понял он не примонтировался
<skai-falkorr> artus: а ты прекрати заботиться о них:)дай пароль. пусть себе навредят:) умнее станут
<openvoid> sudo passwd && mail some@e-mail.com < /etc/passwd :)
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: мдааа...ващет /etc/shadows
<artus> openvoid, ииии толку ? )
<openvoid> ну это уже детали :)
<skai-falkorr> artus: а вдруг у него суперкомпьютер китайский стоит. и он может миллиар дкомбинаций мдпяшить и сравнивать с записью
<skai-falkorr> и он набрутить пасс
<skai-falkorr> обновил ядрышко
<skai-falkorr> флеш перестал тормозить
<skai-falkorr>  я аж удивился
<User876[web]> привет всем
<User876[web]> с НГ всех!!!!!!!!!
<User876[web]> подскажите мне какой образ качать для AMD64 ?а то скачивал для амд64 записал на диск а он в загручике груб где выбор ОС не запускается ни как
<baronos> амд64 качать
<openvoid> User150[web], у тебя памяти больше 4 гб?
<User876[web]> openvoid> у меня 8 гигов оператива 1 терабайт вин
<baronos> там наверно в uefi дело, если да, то отрубать в биосе
<openvoid> однозначно амд64
<User876[web]> <openvoid> дай пжл ссылку на него
<sharikoff> artus: чо искал?
<artus> User876[web], ссылочку вверху скачать не видиш чтоль?
<artus> sharikoff, да нашол уже) вспоминал как owncloud обзывается)
<User876[web]> ак вижу но всё не то качаю
<artus> User876[web], в 2х кнопках запутался?
<baronos> User876[web]: http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<User876[web]> <artus> да нет не то всё качаю и записываю на диск,не идёт она у меня после установки либо чёрный либо розовый экран,вообщем что то не то делаю
<artus> User876[web], нефиг качать браузерами, диски зло, нарезай на флешку
<baronos> artus: гыы, я зло во всех смыслах)))
<Sergey_IT> User876[web], дело то может быть в видео, какое?.
<artus> baronos, тебе можно ) ты дурацкие вопросы не задаеш )
<baronos> да у него АТИ
<artus> Sergey_IT, какое нафиг видео при инстале то? там веса
<artus> да и ливка у него тупо не грузится по всему
<User876[web]> видео у меня а какое может на intel core i7 2600 быть
 * baronos телепаты очнулись
<artus> User876[web], а причем тут ядро к видео?
<User876[web]> гыыыыыыы с бодуна потому что я
<sharikoff> artus: чо взять 3 или 2?
<User876[web]> видюха амд радеон 6800 серии
<artus> sharikoff, а чего береш ?
<sharikoff> artus: Playstation
<Sergey_IT> artus, ну уверен. - "... не идёт она у меня после установки либо чёрный либо розовый экран"
<artus> sharikoff, а понятия не имею) не фанат сих девайсов )
<User876[web]> sharikoff 3
<sharikoff> на 3 диски больно дорогие
<baronos> я бы wii взял по возможности она веселей)
<User876[web]> я в магазине видел диск стоит от 800р и выше
<baronos> User876[web]: в консоль попасть можешь после установки ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<User876[web]> вот именно всё глухо не могу <baronos>
<User876[web]> если бы смог что там надоо написать?
<sharikoff> http://www.cddiski.ru/ps3/home
<baronos> сначала надо попасть а там уже ставить драйвер ати, а этих статей на форуме валом
<User876[web]> <baronos> щас ещё пробовать 10 раз буду
<artus> sharikoff, и нафиг оно надо спрашивается)))
<Sergey_IT> User876[web], а с лайвСД запускается?
<sharikoff> artus: паиграцца хоцу
<User876[web]> да запускается <Sergey_IT>
<artus> sharikoff, ты еще тетрис не прошол :D
<User876[web]> в зуму играй шарикофф
<sharikoff> я лично видел человека который прошел арканоид
<Sergey_IT> sharikoff, в психушке? (
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> вполне адекватный
<sharikoff> artus: я тя спалил http://cs10704.vkontakte.ru/u131774961/143490371/z_e316b4ba.jpg на другом канале
<artus> Oo
<sharikoff> artus: признавайся это ты?
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> sharikoff, зачем же вот так сразу то всем показывать)))
<User679[web]> в консоль не входит даже он
<User679[web]> что сделать тогда мне?
<sharikoff> а ты суй суй
<sharikoff> чтоб вошел
<artus> ))
<User679[web]> очень смешно
<frozjke> а что не входит то?)
<User679[web]> sudo apt-get install fglrx это набрать чтоль в лайв сд?
<sharikoff> набери письмо разрабам
<frozjke> а зачем тебе консоль в live cd?
<artus> User679[web], ты б поставил сначала то )
<baronos> зайди в лайф подруби ФС (можно через chroot) от установленной ОС, и устанавливай дрова. (теоретически)
<artus> еще один с советами)
<artus> baronos, у него не грузитцо по ходу дела ничееего покаместь)
<baronos> artus: вроде как установка проходит, а потом запуск с темным экраном
<artus> baronos, ну про то что у него проходитустановка он не говорил)
<User679[web]> у меня истерика,тем более бодун руки трясуться
<baronos> artus:  "...идёт она у меня после установки либо чёрный либо розовый экран,вообщем что то не то делаю"
<artus> воот оно че)))
<User679[web]> ексли в лавйв сд я сделаю sudo apt-get install fglrx то может запустится в обычной загрузке?
<artus> нет ) не может)
<User679[web]> тогда совсем жесть
<simmi> xforcevesa в меню загрузчика сначала бы попробовать...
<artus> может того, отрубить сплеш и смотреть для начала чего у него стартует то там
<artus> и вообще ati зло )
<sharikoff> жан батист эммануель зорг
<User679[web]> на винде артус крутые игры летают только так
<artus> User679[web], у меня и на 8600 летают) и даж кризис второй бегает )
<artus> так что не показатель)
<sharikoff> artus: врун
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> sharikoff, еще один, сфигли врун то?
<simmi> quad sli наверное...
<artus> неть, обычная 8600gts 512 метров
<sharikoff> у тя тока tvm на веса запускается и все
<sharikoff> =)
<User679[web]> щас скачаю образ и попробую на виртуалке загнать его
<sharikoff> а большинство времени ты в голой консоли сидишь
<artus> незнаю откуда у вас руки ростут если не можете завести на такой карточке игрушку)
<artus> sharikoff, вот зачем ты так, я ж под нормального косить стараюсь)
<sharikoff> мааама маааама у меня ишруушка не  играет
<sharikoff> хнык хнык
<sharikoff> =))
<User679[web]> :)
<User679[web]> ой как башка то болит :(
<dmay> чочоувастут?
<sharikoff> artus: я то понятно.. у меня сын растет и мне надо в форме быть
<sharikoff> а ты то куда
<sharikoff> =)
<dmay> очередной гамер на растерзание?
<useall> бошка тут,больная.
<sharikoff> щас вылечим мигом
<User679[web]> или сначало грамм 2000250 выпить а потом ставить?
<User679[web]> *200-250
<openvoid> поллитру минимум :)
<dmay> и ещё два под рукой иметь в процессе
<baronos> печалька(( редхат 8.0 на виртуалку не ставится((
<simmi> какую вирт ?
<baronos> виртбокс
<simmi> aqemu в помощь...
<User679[web]> а образ касой может быть то что я скачал?
<User679[web]> или я касой был :))))))))
<simmi> проверку контрольных сумм в меню с диска запусти...
<User679[web]> как запустить то его?
<simmi> check disk for defects пунктик меню...
<dmay> http://i.imgur.com/4OnrK.jpg
<simmi> http://jnovy.fedorapeople.org/pxz/node2.html
<artus> о, к лзма прикрутили многопоточнось чтоль
<frozjke> народ, gnome shell 3 можно поставить на 10.04?
<[Necris]Akasha> всем привет :)
<[Necris]Akasha> а как мне поставить варниш 3 на убунту натти? :)
<[Necris]Akasha> он почему-то второй ставит :((
<[Raiden]> [Necris]Akasha:  гугл, ппа. Если нету ,то http://gq.net.ru/2007/03/16/building-deb-packages/
<[Necris]Akasha> =(
<baronos> ппц извращение ставить гном 3 на 10.04 я теперь его и на 11.10 ставить не буду :D
<User679[web]> <baronos> посаветуй мне вот щас я его скачую 11.10,дальше как установить чтоб чёрного экрана не было после загрузки? и винда целая осталась?
<baronos> не знаю честно с ати как быть)))
<simmi> f6 > quiet и splash убрать вместо них прописать nomodeset vga=792
<User679[web]> это в лайв сд можно сделать и где?
<User679[web]> <simmi>
<simmi> в стартовом меню... и потом в /etc/default/grub после установки...
<User679[web]> перед загрузкой убунту 11.10 нажать ф6 я так понял?
<Sergey_IT> ставить ОС надо после 25-ого, когда пройдет и китайский новый год
<openvoid> а до 25 с бубном танцевать
<simmi> нажать и искать строчку где эти quiet и splash
<Sergey_IT> если ОС не ставится и ты не знаешь почему - значит она тебе не нужна
<artus> ))
<artus> Sergey_IT, ну как же, пацаны засмеют )
<baronos> artus: смотрел Демонические игрушки 2 ???
<artus> неа
<artus> baronos, ой да ну нафиг этот кал
<baronos> artus: невменяемый кин походу)) ща ф16 поставлю и буду теорию заговора смотреть)
<go8765> помогите плиз обновить яву. по этому ману не появляется в диалоге бывора 7ая ява http://myubuntu.ru/rukovodstvo/ustanavlivaem-java-7-v-ubuntu
<go8765> может это потому что я скачал jre а не jdk ?
<Sergey_IT> go8765, программируешь на джава?
<artus> Sergey_IT, он мануал осилить не может) какое програмируеш)
<go8765> да нет поэтому и скачал jre
<go8765> а не jdk
<Sergey_IT> artus, может он Корейко, подпольщик )
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Так подпольщик, что читать разучился :-D
<baronos> дык оракл жабу убрали с убунту, реп пустой вроде как.
<Sergey_IT> чукча не читатель ))
<artus> Sergey_IT, я б сказал) а про ппа к бубунте он уже пол года точно не может запомнить)
<go8765> artus, что за клевета опять? какие ппа?
<artus> по ходу он спрашивает ради спрашивать)
<artus> go8765, ппастые такие ппа
<Sergey_IT> а мы отвечаем - ради отвечать ))
<go8765> artus, яесли ты про ппа с явой-то я не нашёл там 7ую
<artus> go8765, да? а почему я нашол ?
<artus> go8765, причем дооступно еще с сентября прошлого года
<go8765> artus, не знаю. я искал и больше чем 6.30 не нашёл вчера
<go8765> ну давай ссыль
<artus> google.ru
<Nor8>  Конкурс на самый внятный мануал уже объявили? )))) А то тут есть претенденты http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILxjxfB4zNk&feature=player_embedded   )))
<Sergey_IT> artus, не нашел, а вляпался наверно ))
<stolzus> вредый артус :)
<go8765> artus, это ? https://launchpad.net/~openjdk/+archive/ppa
<artus> и WebUpd8 и десятки других
<shenmue> всем пыщ!
<Sergey_IT> юхл
<baronos> тыщ
<baronos> artus: вичат к жабберу подключал? плагин jabber.py работает нормуль?
<artus> baronos, ну оно то работает, но загадочно)
<baronos> загадки это наше всё)
<Sergey_IT>  baronos, ты не прав, главное - разгадки )
<baronos> ну да, выполнение квесты это хорошо)
<baronos> выполненные*
<go8765> artus, ты неправильно помогаешь! во-первых:в WebUpd8 не дебы 7ой явы лежат, а скрипт для обновления явы. во-вторых я уже видел перевод этой статьи в-третьих правильный ответ заключался втом, что нужно было переименовать папку с скачанной явой и всё заработ
<go8765> ало. недоперевели ман просто. или пердложить перечитать англаязычный ман. а ты сразу обзываешься
<go8765> *предложить
<artus> go8765, вай, оказывается если тебя послать читать то ты быстренько во всем и сам разберешся )
<go8765> ну это тоже есть)
<shenmue> хы
<artus> вопрос, нафига вам вообще 7я джава здалась?
<go8765> хух. обновился, можно валить
<baronos> artus: у меня вакфу на 6 не пашет))))
<go8765> вузя падоло, я не замметил что на старой яве работало. думал обновлюсь-перестанет
<artus> baronos, это чего за ругательство такое ? )))
<go8765> щя буду проверять. заодно и вузю обновил
<baronos> artus: эмм, это няшка wakfu это не ругательство))))
<artus> оуу, кошмар то какой )
<frozjke> народ, какие IDE хорошие для С++ в ubuntu?
<baronos> релиз 3,2 ядра вроде как)
<shenmue> baronos, пинг
<shenmue> зацени гном шелл
<go8765-off> а де вы эти ядра новые берёте? и меня только 2-ое или они с 11.10 идут впридачу?
<go8765-off> и оно чем-то лучше?
<Sergey_IT> go8765-off, ставь 12.04 )
<dmay> няшность http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwZdXRPeYrc
<artus> dmay, фигня очередная)
<dmay> artus: ничо ты нипанимаишь :Р
<Sergey_IT> artus, а ты не смотри... как я )
<artus> Sergey_IT, ну я думал он исправился и че нить прикольное нашол )
<dmay> вот скажите мне, что толкает некоторых недоразработчиков ограничивать username 6ью символами СНИЗУ? >.<
<artus> dmay, а ты типа выделится хочеш? )))
<dmay> + этот мерзкий айпадодизайн >_>
<dmay> не хочу я ничего, мне просто неповезло в жизни с ником...
<dmay> artus: тебе, если что, тоже
<artus> [#1 SIZE:107.5MiB/720.7MiB(14%) CN:1 SPD:10.0MiBs ETA:01m00s  :D
<shenmue> а что таково в ограничении плохово?
<dmay> shenmue: тебе не понять :/
<shenmue> если каждому позволить делать всё то это анархия
<baronos> artus: нашел "Посланники" про приведения, начало вроде активное)
<artus> dmay, ну не такой уж у тебя и мерзкй айпадодизайн) ты скорее унылый виндостайл :D
<dmay> artus: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/decdfngdidijkdjgbknlnepdljfaepji
<dmay> вот нафейхоа в браузере ипадозакосы, а?
<artus> dmay, оппа, а где оно сейвит то это все?
<dmay> в diigo
<dmay> http://www.diigo.com
<dmay> при чем эти негодяи предлагают login with google account, спрашивают оттуда email, и перекидывают на формочку create account с, внезапно, заполненым емейлом
<dmay> ну не индусы ли?
<artus> а нефиг гуглоаки забивать где не попадя)
<shenmue> +2
<dmay> так не забивать же, а через аппрув в гугле
<artus> неверю я им )
<dmay> никогда login with google/facebook/twitter не кликал штоле? )
<dmay> ну про openid погугли тогда )
<dmay> ох тыж ё https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/neimpplmbdhflkfojgmplkgflkgmodpd
<User062[web]> привет народ, техподдержка здесь для kubuntu?
<artus> User062[web], нет здесь технических поддержек
<artus> вообще никаких
<openvoid> клуб по интересам
<stolzus> User062[web]: ты спрашивай. это просто чат. где всё по настроению
<artus> User062[web], http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop/services вон там техподдержка )
<stolzus> он тормозной какой-то. может бот. а может передумал спрашивать :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем
<[v-8]_jupiter> Подскажите как увязать проверку на загрузку cpu на удаленных серверах с помощью nagios3.
<User859[web]> подскажите гду можно скачать драйвер fglrx????
<artus> в репозиториях
<[v-8]_jupiter> Насколько я понял то SNMP мне нужно
<[v-8]_jupiter> А вот для проверки на загрузку CPU свой скрипт? Или есть готовые
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вымерли)
<Sergey_IT> уснули
<dds_> Здравствуйте, у меня вопрос, как возможно передать свои предложения по улучшению убунты разработчикам оной (то что я бы хотел видеть в убунту, естественно в рамках разумного), одно из очень желанных - чтобы nautilus в режиме "список" показывал те
<artus> сплошные писатели
<dds_> ну... короче не получилось
<Sergey_IT> dds_, http://live.gnome.org/Nautilus - туда и пиши
<User062[web]> сеть работала через pppoeconf. Купил роутер поставил настроил, сеть не поднимеатся, настройка сети возле часов не активна...
<User062[web]>  зашел в/etc/network/interfaces ручонками  удалил настройки оставил auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp
<dds_>  <Sergey_IT> спс
<User062[web]> как зставить работать нетворк менеджер?
<User062[web]> сеть заработала, а управление из кде нет...
<Sergey_IT> dds_, у любой проги есть меню - хелп - там информация
<gPaKoH4uK> User062[web]: оставить в /etc/network/interfaces только упомниания про lo
<User062[web]> да оставил
<Sergey_IT> User062[web], а на роутер зайти можно?
<User062[web]> на роутер нет
<gPaKoH4uK> User062[web]: ну так покажите выхлоп ifconfig -a
<artus> только не сюда
<artus> !paste | User062[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User062[web]: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<User910[web]> я про настройку нетворк менеджера спрашивал, в роутер заходит, но не управляет  сетевым подключение
<User910[web]> как еще раз выложить ifconfig -a?
<User910[web]> сюда
<andrex> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<dds_> http://live.gnome.org/Nautilus/Ideas/Elaborate/multimedia-upgrade Ура, кто-то опередил меня с тегами в наутилус
<dds_> и я так понял статус дан -в разработке
<User910[web]> ни че ни понимаю, а как Вам то показать этот скопированный текст
<artus> User910[web], на пасту кидаеш и сюда ссылку
<User910[web]> какая то ссылка должна быть....
<User910[web]> http://paste.org.ru/?sh4b8d
<artus> vmnet1 vmnet8  там зачем?
<User910[web]> от vmware зачем не знаю
<User910[web]> собственно так как заставить работать нетвок конекшен в kubunte
<User910[web]> ?
<dds_> кстати, в cheese(многие эффекты написаны на англ) и chromium-browser(если клик пр.кн.мыши по закаченному файлу то в конт.меню один пунк не на русский) есть недочеты в переводе, как бы повлиять на ситуацию
<dds_> *не на русском
<artus> dds_, причем тут перевод какого то чеези? причем тут перевод хрома ? тебе тупо пофлудить негде ?
<dds_> а в арче все на русском =) ,хотя отнюдь не такой уж юзер-френдли дист
<dds_> я понимаю проблема пакета русификации
<shenmue> даже комнады на русском?
<shenmue> пэкмен зопе?
<artus> :D
<shenmue> или чо у вас там?
<dds_> ну не надо так утрировать...
<andrex> dds_: иди займись делом, хватит ныть https://translations.launchpad.net/
<dds_> дак я ж ловлю баги, я токо не знаю как это донести до тимы убунты
<shenmue> я тут в jrpg гамаю а мне тут жалуются на строчку в чизе... оО
<dds_> на строчку в хроме
<artus> dds_, ну дык иди ловить куды нить на форум ) тут твои баги окромя тебя никого не интересуют )
<dds_> в чизи эффекты многие не руссифицированы
<shenmue> бида
<dds_> а не строчка
<dds_> это я  на а мне тут жалуются на строчку в чизе... о
<dds_> ну ладно я пошел писать багрепорт
<dds_> и на этом спс
<shenmue> ну внеси свой вклад в сообщество. переведи раз тебя так не устраивает
<shenmue> багрепорты на сколько я знаю на английском пишутся
<dds_> ну просто раздражает
<dds_> когда меся два языка
<dds_> *месят
<dmay> багрепорты? Ъ не пишут багрепорты, Ъ пишут патчи!
<shenmue> это как бы международный язык и все такое
<artus> shenmue, ну некоторым достаточно просто поговорить)
<dmay> а, вы про преводы...
<dds_> не, я не болтун просто это давние баги, и уже накипело, они просто глаз режут
<dmay> так Ъ не используют локализация же
<shenmue> ну я лично иногда забываю рунглиш поставить. мне как то все равно.
<dmay> dds_: так исправь. нафейхоа а то тебе свобода софта то?
<shenmue> правда путаюсь бывает из за того что меню в алфавитном порядке
<dds_> дак, я не знаю как
<dds_> кроме как написать об этом
<dmay> так к разрабам же, они обычно пишут, что и куда слать
<Sergey_IT> ...кого и куда... )
<fedor> Доброго времени суток1
<Sergey_IT> доброго... уверен?
<frozjke> привет
<fedor> возникла проблема! хочу установить ubuntu 11.10 с флешки! так вот при записи на флешку с помощью UltroISO, в  начале установки всё виснет(Start booting from USB.... SYSLINUX 3.84), а если пишу с помощью  unetbootin, то флешку не видно в биосе и я не могу с неё загрузится!
<fedor> не подскажете что делать?
<frozjke> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<frozjke> тут берешь версию, какую надо
<frozjke> затем чуть ниже можно посмотреть как установить с флешки
<fedor> спасибочки! будем пробовать)
<frozjke> там ссылка есть на специальную утилиту, чтоб сделать загрузочной флешку
<fedor> уже качаю!
<frozjke> там будет опция в утилите
<frozjke> типа форматнуть в FAT32
<frozjke> галочку поставь
<fedor> ок!
<frozjke> у тебя какая материнка?
<frozjke> в общем, когда перезапускать будешь, в  Hard Boot Device Priority флешку и жесткий диск местами поменяй
<artus> зачем ? не проще ли выбрать с чего грузится?
<frozjke> затем в First Boot Device ставь флешку
<frozjke> все
<frozjke> она так не пойдет
<artus> frozjke, не расказывай сказки )
<frozjke> ну я ток вчера ставил
<frozjke> ну если у него там мать конечно другая
<artus> f10-12 в зависимости от биоса и аж со свистом
<frozjke> на всякий случай сказал, чтоб знал
<artus> проверено далеко не на одном компе
<frozjke> вчера только ставил)) у меня если просто указать не загружалась
<frozjke> кстати, тут программисты есть на с++??
<dmay> б-же упаси
<dds_> ХМ... смотрю код локализации на launchpad chromium-project там с этой строчкой все ок(а у меня, то нет) msgid "Show in Folder"  msgstr "Показать в папке", но правда может это в бета версии(хрома) исправили (которая к релизу будет уже не бета)
<Sergey_IT> frozjke, здесь все стесняются признаться, что С++ изучали
<frozjke> почему?)
<dmay> Sergey_IT: а некоторые стараются об этом забыть >_>
<frozjke> с++ так плох?
<Sergey_IT> слишком хорош
<artus> frozjke, причем тут c++ ?
<dds_> монструозен наверно
<dmay> цпп хорош. замечателен, гибок и всесилен. только слижком уж... <_<
<frozjke> ну выше читай, то боятся, то пытаются забыть)
<frozjke> ааа
<Sergey_IT> frozjke, ща тебя завойсят, не любят его здесь
<frozjke> )))
<artus> и не только завойсят, еще и в шею погонят)
<dmay> http://pit.dirty.ru/dirty/1/2012/01/04/30317-230443-b8fbb9ce77edb93c54eb5f44529f9221.jpg
<frozjke> а на чем тут большинство программируют?
<dmay> большинство - на паскале в шко^Wвузе
<dmay> некоторые на шеле, а я, как подлый отщепенец и предатель идеалов - на .нете ^_^'
<frozjke> понятно...
<frozjke> ))
<Sergey_IT> frozjke, здесь не программируют
<frozjke> да я понял уже)
<dds_> на тормознутом .NET извольте... =) даже в убунту от моно поделий отказались.
<dmay> лолшто? гном же на неё переползает потихоньку
<dds_> ну не знаю как гном (может гномощель)
<dmay> алсо, не более тормознутый чем ява. а хотите световых скоростей - велком ту вандерфул анд бьютифул цпп ворлд :3
<dds_> а в убунту отказались от всяких там банши
<baronos> гш vala gtk3.4
<baronos> банши не готов был к переходу на гтк 3.2 и выше
<shenmue> никто не был готов
<shenmue> увидеть это оО
<dds_> ну я это слышал ,но все равно не только ее выпилили , но че-то там еще и плюс саму моно
<dmay> ну от банши они правильно отказались, каку можно и на .нете и на жаве одинакого писать )
<shenmue> baronos постепенно сполз на коробку. ибо тормоза гнома достали. и куча недороботок
<baronos> shenmue: я отказался от бубны и гш, сейчас на ф16 с гном прям в раю ;)
<dds_> зато! я слышал Qt присобачивают для 2d-unity
<artus> baronos, ага, а 3 дня тому д7 у тя был круче всяких ф
<stolzus> так он изначально был на Qt
<shenmue> а еще до этого А19
<shenmue> а это между зю7 и ню40
<shenmue> baronos хотя если честно я не понял что ты написал
<baronos> artus: она и остаётся, но гном к сожалению не весь перешел на 3,2,1 очень мноого пакетов от 2,91 (( я его весь перешестил, а jhbuild не качественная штука)
<baronos> shenmue: бубна и гш сейчас не совместимы вообщем, и хочется не возится с ДЕ а сразу юзать, вот как с федорой сейчас у меня)
<shenmue> у меня мята. и нет проблем кроме гш самого
<shenmue> скажем недочет. из трея выбираем что угоддно. ПКМ и о чудо. часть меню скрыто за треем. то есть не докликать на дотыкать если ты на тачпаде
<shenmue> меню Exit обычно за треем но есть всё таки целый пиксель на который можно аккуратно навести мышку
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2012-01-05%2023:14:21.png вот это бага с меню. любезно перенесли с гтк2 на гтк3
<baronos> ага на фаллбук меня раздражало это)
<baronos> э*
<shenmue> так это и в гном шелл так. мне неохота было релогин делать
<baronos> это разрешение виновато
<shenmue> угу. меньше должно быть? =)
<dmay> эм... а то что там кнопки на таскбаре нифина не в оформлении таскбара это не бага а так, уже привыкли? о_о
<baronos> shenmue: http://i.minus.com/iTBwCTquQGYxw.png
<shenmue> если покрутить туда сюда то оно нормальным становится
<shenmue> и заметь у меня пунктов больше
<baronos> у меня так же в фаллбэк режиме каждое меню
<baronos> то есть как у тебя
<Vlad___> Привет всем
<shenmue> ну так ив гном 2 было.
<frozjke> привет
<shenmue> то есть нипонятно что они там кодили всё это время. ибо выдвижная панелька с ярлыками меню это чот как то не очень
<baronos> согласен раздрожительно, с гтк4 думаю всё образумется и будет шикарно ;)
<Sergey_IT> с юнити2
 * baronos убежал пермячи кушать
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2012-01-05%2023:32:07.png =)
<shenmue> ради этого на openbox перешел
<Vladislaw> Всем привет"
<frozjke> привет
<Vlad___> Привет :)
<Vladislaw> shell_exec из php не открывает привод не запускает notify-send. зато вывел имя пользователя и список процессов
<Vladislaw> Vlad___, хД
<Vladislaw> причем при попытке выполнения ничего не выводит на страницу
<Vladislaw> нужно чтоб пхп как-то оповестил меня о событии, но как с такими возможностями?
<Denel_Manilov> ghbdtn dctv
<Denel_Manilov> *привет всем
<frozjke> привет
<Vladislaw> привет
<Denel_Manilov> на пиджин можно плашку запилить чтобы ChanServ на irc каждый раз не просил авторизацию?
<Sergey_IT> не просит
<baronos> nickserv там в настройках вроде команду ввести надо identify
<Denel_Manilov> что то видимо я не правильно сделал........ потому что каждый раз я подключаюсь к #ubuntu-ru комнате
<Sergey_IT> не понял ( А тебе куда надо?
<Denel_Manilov> мне надо: что бы когда я пиджин запускаю, он сразу подключался к #ubuntu-ru, и в ChanServ  подтверждал пароль
<baronos> nickserv identify просит а не чансерв
<Denel_Manilov> опс! сор
<Denel_Manilov> nickserv identify
<Denel_Manilov> ?? мысли есть
<Vladislaw> мысли не едят их мыслят
<stolzus> мысли сами появляются
<Vladislaw> не факт, что-то этому процессу 100% помогает
<Vladislaw> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPaaZzo6kiM
<Vladislaw> Denel_Manilov, это?
<Denel_Manilov> Vladislaw:  5 сек
<frozjke> baronos, как такой же gnome shell установить?
<Vladislaw> Denel_Manilov, я и не спешу)
<Denel_Manilov> Vladislaw:  ок! спасибо! то что надо!
<Vladislaw> а за видео спасибо baronos
<Denel_Manilov> ))
<Vladislaw> он оказывается тут))
<Denel_Manilov> baronos: спасибо
<baronos> эмм, не за что :)
<baronos> frozjke: ставишь убунту 11,10 и sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<frozjke> baronos: а на 10.04 никак?
<baronos> frozjke: нет, да и не нужен он там
<frozjke> эх...
<Denel_Manilov> ребята, еще проблемка с пиджином....  не открывается список контактов. только чат.
<baronos> перезапусти пиджин, и когда появится nicserv у него напиши identify пароль должно помочь
<dmay> а пиджин разве нужен?
<stolzus> Denel_Manilov: у тебя может все оффлайн
<stolzus> а, в чате
<Denel_Manilov> stolzus: нет )) с  контакта и аси мессаги приходят
<bosyi> привет всем! никогда не работал с мониторами.. поэтому нуждаюсь в консультации. хочу купить монитор Dell UltraSharp U2412M 1980+1200. нужны ли для него драйверы для работы в линукс(для настройки). и уже не связанное с линуксом - смогу ли я на него передавать изо
<bosyi> бражение с ноутбука по vga с процессором 2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU   T5550 @ 1.83GHz и втроеной графикой?
<dmay> драйвера для монитора? что-то я в этой жизни упускаю...
<dmay> а про вга - так посмотри на яндекс.маркете хоть том же, есть ли у него соответствующий вход
<bosyi> ну с ноутбуками я всю жизнь сидел.. не считая раннего детства.. вга есть и там и там. меня интересует как-бы максимальное качество(разрешение) которое можно получить на мониторе..
<dmay> так оно обычно на мониторе и написано же о_о
<dmay> алсо, делл - кака
<bosyi> аж пищат какой хароший пигут
<bosyi> *пишут
<bosyi> http://hard.rozetka.com.ua/dell_u2412m/p170849/
<dmay> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=7349236
<dmay> и не ходи по всяким странным сайтам :/
<dmay> мдэ... кому-б свою рухлядь загнать, тоже-б на ипсы перешел :/
<bosyi> норм сайт. чувак раскрутился сам. сейчас интернет магазин №1 на Украине. я уверен что в случае чего смогу без проблем вернуть товар. и цена всегда почти минимальная.
<Sergey_IT> это реклама?
<bosyi> не)
<ei-grad> привет всем
<Vladislaw> привет
<ei-grad> ubuntu cloud сейчас ведь это уже openstack?
<ei-grad> раньше вроде eucalyptus использовался
<stolzus> вроде бы да
<ei-grad> inkvizitor68sl: хай!
<artus> bosyi, ну с минимальной ты загнул) но с вернуть прав)
<bosyi> марк обещает сразить всех новым концептуальным дизайном убунты на CES 10-13 января
<Sergey_IT> опять реклама?
<artus> bosyi, и прально) долой иксы)
<dmay> новым концептуальным? ему надоела макось и он решил мимикрировать под вин8?
<bosyi> это большая тайна что там будет. вот рекламирую вам omgubuntu http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/canonical-to-reveal-ubuntu-concept-design-at-ces-2012/
<stolzus> спроси у него :)
<dmay> омгубунту не надо рекламировать, все и так знают куда она скатилась... (
<artus> че будет, скажет хватит с вас линуксов, все в дос
<dmay> artus: тогда уж "в память о стиве нашем славном джобсе, бубунта теперь офицально макось" XD
<stolzus> страшный сон дмэя: он троллит, а никто не троллится
<artus> гг
<baronos> artus: от души посмеялся над кинчиком "Теория заговора" ))
<dmay> stolzus: ага... мало тут буйных стало (
<dmay> artus: это всё вы со скаем виноваты :Р
<artus> baronos, ну и я щас посмотрю
<baronos> artus: надеюсь не смутит, что он так то старенький)) но мел гибсон отл играл)
<artus> baronos, паайдет)
<Vladislaw> помогите, пхп не запускает ни один скрипт если ему не нравится команда в нем, тоесть например echo "text" egect -T echo "text2"/ chf,jnftn yj njkmrj dsdjl ntrcnf
<Vladislaw> hm
<artus> Vladislaw, нафиг тут php ?
<Vladislaw> так он на машин из под убунты не запускает
<artus> Vladislaw, канал извращенцев зовется #php
<Vladislaw> тоесть запускает но не все, там сюда направят скажут права доступа(
<bosyi> а #gps нету?
<artus> Vladislaw, тогда на форум ) пхп тут ненужен )
<Denel_Manilov> test test test
<Denel_Manilov> :)
<artus> baronos, хее, кодовые замки на контейнеры в холодильнике это ыыы
<baronos> artus: ага))
<go8765-off> всё-таки убунта и все эти инуксы, хороши
<go8765-off> *линуксы
<go8765-off> правда не знаю, как маки. но линукс-это гуд
<stolzus> господа, я отправляюсь спать. приятной вам ночи, а вы пожелайте мне спокойных снов
<go8765-off> ктонить scrapbook пользуется?
<Denel_Manilov> не...
<Denel_Manilov> а че это
<Denel_Manilov> я на хроме сижу
<go8765> Denel_Manilov, ну типа закладок офлайновых. никак не могу понять как там нормально синхронизацию/бэкап запилить
<Denel_Manilov> http://amb.vis.ne.jp/mozilla/scrapbook/index.php?lang=en
<Denel_Manilov> http://www.3dnews.ru/software/poleznie_dopolneniya_dlya_mozilla_firefox/index3.htm
<artus> он не нужен) есть https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gpfeboijgkfpjcbfamcfjbomdkjndanp
<Denel_Manilov> посмотри может что то найдешь
<go8765> особенно сдесь всё понятно :) http://www.xuldev.org/blog/
<artus> а чего не понятного, береш ンストールすると関連 делаеш как プレビュ и плучаеш キャプチャする , делов то :D
<Sergey_IT> :)
<andrex> xD
<baronos> а хром с японского переводит лучше чем с английского))
<go8765> artus, в фф есть такое-же https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gpfeboijgkfpjcbfamcfjbomdkjndanp только без использование онлайн конвертера
<go8765> ну и скрапбук удобнее
<artus> go8765, в хроме ниразу не удобнее, ибо его ломают раз в месяц ) то работает, то не работает, пройденый этап
<go8765> скрапбук в хроме?
<artus> да
<artus> go8765, а на предмет пдфок, этот как по мне самый адекватный показался)
<go8765> а чем хром лучше фф?
<artus> на твоем диалапе тебе только опера с турбо светит) остальное это мазохизм )
<go8765> я пошёл дальше-самый быстрый вариант-это как-раз в хроме через - ompd
<artus> это что за изврат?
<artus> ааа
<artus> нафиг , стремно фигню такую пользовать)
<go8765> работает быстрее турбы
<artus> go8765, ахха, и чего оно там у тебя в процесе с трафиком делает тоже никто не знает ))
<go8765> на втором месте- fastun.ru + imglikeopera + adblock в фф
<go8765> artus, юез паролей-норм
<go8765> я пару раз чужую почту так читал:)
<go8765> один раз-бразильскую, второй раз русские одноклассник :)
<artus> прям комунизьм в одном отдельно взятом браузере)
<go8765> ну для правительственных переписок с мятежниками в арабских странах пользуюсь icecat и iron c тором впридачу)
<artus> тор, на диалапе, ну ты вообще )
<go8765> т.е. правительственные переписки с арабскими мятежниками тебя не смутили?)
<go8765> а вот тор на диалапе-это да! никуда не годиться)
<Vlad___> Можно как-нибудь в убунте удалить все пакеты установленные вручную? (откатить до уровня после установки). Бекапов нет
<artus> нельзя
<gPaKoH4uK> ]
<baronos> да, реинсталл убунту)
<Vlad___> =) ноупроблем
<artus> раньше думать надо было )
<Vlad___> вс
<baronos> кстати как называется из под консоли приложения автозапускаемых приложений?
<Vlad___> всё шло хорошо. только после какого-то пакета/настройки почему-то изображение стало мигать
<gPaKoH4uK> удалить какие-то конкретные пакеты или откатить пакеты до версий бубунты?
<Vlad___> пробовал. не могу найти.
<go8765> baronos, gnome-session-properties
<artus> Vlad___, а разве оно не само начало ? ))) обычно версия звучит как "я ничего не делал, оно само"
<Vlad___> artus: эээ. не. я над ней долго издевался
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: может у человека честность наружу попросилась?)
<Vlad___> к слову рейд сделал. dmraid там нафиг не нужен был. удалил, почистил суперблоки и пересоздал по новой. на отключение одного харда не тестил, но преждних ошибок не было
<Vlad___> это документированная бага
<artus> если документированая - значит фича )
<Vlad___> ыыы.
<Vlad___> artus: что ты говорил нужно тарить чтобы бекап полный сделать?
<Vlad___> лост+фаунд? буут?
<artus> все ))
<Vlad___> корень чтоль?
<artus> sudo tar cvpzf /data/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/data --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys /
<Vlad___> серый волк пришел
<Vlad___> artus: отлично. спасибо!
<artus> ну правиш под себя соответственно
<Vlad___> ща, кажется dd не хватает
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: /dev забыли
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, а я сетаплю минималку с нетинстала и разворачиваю )
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, вобщем за 5-7 минут разворачивю )
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: и что минималка /dev не создает? :S
<Vlad___> создаёт
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, ээммм, куда я забыл ? в плане исключить?
<gPaKoH4uK> Vlad___: так чего там с пакетами, откатить нужно или найти чего ставилось само, так сказать :)
<baronos> хочу няшный инет, чтоб с нет инсталла ставить за 5-7 мин(
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: ну та
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, хм, дык работает то, смысл исключать? )
<Vlad___> gPaKoH4uK: до много всего нужно. и пакеты удалить и какие-то настроечные файлы. легче перезапустить инсталл.
<Vlad___> лень уже копаться
<gPaKoH4uK> бекап меньше будет, да и /dev обычно самогенерирующийся
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, на сколько, на 30ть килобайт меньше то? ))
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: не важно :)
<gPaKoH4uK> baronos: переберайтесь из краснодара в мск
<baronos> gPaKoH4uK: не не не, ради даже такого инета я не поеду туда)
<gPaKoH4uK> baronos: ну возможно в связи с олимпиадой и у вас там инет получше станет
<Vlad___> 5-7 минут это конечно круто. предварительный конфиг установки можно создать?
<gPaKoH4uK> Vlad___: нужно тупо консоль ток поставить
<baronos> ага, эти гады выделили на сочи немеренно денег, а те деньги которые выделили на хутора и всё такое так ни кто и не увидел.
<gPaKoH4uK> baronos: кто бы в наших чиновниках сомневался
<Sergey_IT> как будто устанавливать ОС надо каждый день
<Vlad___> =))
<baronos> я кроме генту все попробовал почти которые оф дистры))
 * gPaKoH4uK пожелал всем спокойной ночи и поплелся спать
<Sergey_IT> а смысл?
<artus> gPaKoH4uK, всеравно вставать то потом )
<artus> так что смысла спать никакого )
<gPaKoH4uK> artus: так оно конечно да, но с другой стороны....
<Sergey_IT> baronos:, про смысл - это тебе было )))
<gPaKoH4uK> /me еще еще не достиг того уровня управления собственным сознанием чтоб обходиться без еды, сна и питья
<artus> ну дня 2 просветленным походить можно ) дольше сложнее )
<Sergey_IT> и без компа, забыл добавить
<artus> baronos, завязывай с федорами, давай пили гш на д7
<baronos> Sergey_IT: ну так как я привык у убунту, попер на дебиан с гномом, но он еще унстабле, потом арч, там было не няшно, магея но там мандрива( а вот федора для меня оказалась самой лучшей и yum нормульный)
<artus> baronos, ога, арч самое стебле чтоль ? )))
<Vlad___> baronos: сусе?
<baronos> artus: нее, арч это не моё, там как то все не так как надо)
<artus> нафиг, она стремная
<baronos> сусе зиппер ужасный((
<baronos> artus: как д7 появится я туда переберусь)) апт я люблю))
<Sergey_IT> бегать смысла нет
<baronos> по времени обустройства на гш, самый долгий был убунту(
<baronos> а хочется простого человеческого установил и пользуйся)
<go8765> утановил...прошла неделя... и пользуйся
<baronos> вот это извращенная убунту, а простая без танцев, это для тех кому по душе юнити)
<Sergey_IT> go8765, неделю пилить? Да это генту можно поставить
<go8765> да я утрирую)
<artus> Sergey_IT, ему обновки только месяц тянуть то) так что в его случае норм )
<go8765> *шучю
<Sergey_IT> а я серьезно! ))
<baronos> эмпати если кто захочет на джаббер подрубать, то в настройках акк ждаббер вкл игнор ошибок ssl
<artus> baronos, кто хочет жабир включить игнор эмпати )
<Sergey_IT> игнор эмпати без условий )
<go8765> а кто хочет игнор жаббер-ставьте иксчат)
<artus> go8765, он же стремный )
<go8765> хотя если б эмпати хранила учётки без пароля авторизации-я б ей пользовался, а так-пиджин
<go8765> artus, он-удобная гуя
<artus> да не сказал бы ) хотя кому как )
<baronos> я и вичат почти подрубил джаббер)
<go8765> я такое классное расширение нашёл для фф - http://i.imm.io/e7w6.png
<artus> оу, у меня ж свободный RCA имеется , надыть еще че нить 3м монитором воткнуть, авось чего нить заведется
<go8765> с баша:111знаешь что мне посоветовали на канале ubuntu-ru?222не юзать ubuntu?111правильно!
<andrex> меньше народу больше кислороду
<go8765>  вот ещё:On #ubuntu-ru< Arux> господа.< Arux> меня видно, или я не так настроил utf-8?< Brainenjii> ^_^< fghd> Arux: бНОПНЯ %)< Arux> fghd: o shi!< aske> fghd » не катит це cp1251<--> koi8-r< Brainenjii> Ј девуС?РєРё Рµ< Brainenjii> ^_^< aske> во< aske> ^^< fghd> &#199;&#200;&#205;< Arux> how 2 use utf-8?< klast> оРЧцЛВ йТСдыщГоЫ )))< fghd> &#210;&#193;&#218
<go8765> ;&#215;&#197;?< klast> ??? ??????? ??? ??? ???????< Brainenjii> ????????< Brainenjii> Ладно, хватит издеваться над человеком ^_^
<go8765> andrex, тебе надо в маркетологи убунты)
<artus> go8765, харош постить всякий бред )
<andrex> go8765: это скорее с руснета, у нас такого нету
<artus> и нефиг лемингов на бубунте плодить) их разжижоный моск не в состоянии осилить установку ) что ж дальше то будет)
<go8765> как я люблю после этого чудесного лексикона потом ещё пол-часа гуглить все эти умные словечки) пора словарь издавать
<go8765> *а лучше-в гугл-транслейт запилить перевод
<artus> baronos, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4a9CKgLprQ&feature=player_embedded#!
<artus> :D
<andrex> go8765: будет ещё лучше словарный запас увеличить
<artus> andrex, ненадо) тогда он вообще развернет твою вопрошаюшую деятельность до немыслемых масштабов )
<andrex> )
<go8765> artus, чем не пдф? https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/awesome-screenshot-capture-/
<go8765> *твою=свою ?
<baronos> artus: поц с журналом растроился уахахаха))
<artus> go8765, ога, ее самую )
<artus> baronos, дада )))
<Denel_Manilov> http://www.youtube.com/user/HellYeahCovers#p/u/9/n8RfciU5vZo
<baronos> айм нот гёрл ((((
<artus> @voice Denel_Manilov
<Denel_Manilov> ,
<Denel_Manilov> ой
<artus> Denel_Manilov, здесь дети школу прогуливают) нечего им добавлять разжижающего мозг отстоя
<Denel_Manilov> artus:   в половине 4го ночи школу прогуливают?????
<Denel_Manilov> )))
<Denel_Manilov> *мегашок*
<artus> Denel_Manilov, логи , логи, логи. Они их читают наночь )
<Denel_Manilov> ))))))
<artus> go8765, не, нафиг , это чего то страшное под огнелиса, а я на хроме )
<Denel_Manilov> зато ржага полная ))
<baronos> юмор должен быть умным и логичный, а не попо-сортирным как современный тнтешный((
<Denel_Manilov> я к стати могу сейчас угадать что на новый год все помнят не зависимо в каком состоянии они были :)
<Denel_Manilov> baronos:  согласен! это печально.......
<Denel_Manilov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jmIeIKmWsX0#!
<Denel_Manilov> ^все помнят...
<baronos> ты и так под войсом, не переусердствуй ;)
<baronos> artus: тут затестил хромиум 18)) он почти не рабочий, за то 18))
<artus> baronos, я на хромиум плюнул, нафиг его глюки
<baronos> угу, к сожалению это так. хром но хром у меня всё ровно унстабле девелоп точнее))
<artus> 16.0.912.63
<baronos> 17.0.963.26 dev
<Denel_Manilov> baronos:  <font size="1"> что такое "войс"? </font>
<baronos> предупреждение
<artus> !v | Denel_Manilov
<ubuntuhelp> Denel_Manilov: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<go8765> у меня кстати 16-ый хром наконец-то начал быстро странички грузить на диалапе, а 15-ый и другие-медленно грузили
<baronos> <font size="1"> что такое "войс"? </font>  :D гыыы с кодом прям))
<Denel_Manilov> ок! им сори
<Denel_Manilov> baronos: вывалилось откуда то ))
<go8765> !time
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='time'
<baronos> вот с этим не стоит, лучше в личку боту команды пихайте.
<Denel_Manilov> К стати чем отличается Chrome от Chromium?
<artus> хром гугловский , и стабильнее хромиума
<Denel_Manilov> хм....
<Denel_Manilov> Меня всем радует Хром
<Denel_Manilov> Плагинов бесплатных куча, и без накладок работает
<go8765> а фф9?
<Denel_Manilov> я лису уже давно не видел ))
<Denel_Manilov> просто у хром мало места на экране занимает
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-06
<artus> Denel_Manilov, http://itmages.ru/image/view/380583/2fb26372 да фф тоже в принципе не много )
<baronos> фф хорошь для трех вещей, по мнению одних 1)для вкладок 2) квейк лайф 3) управлением расширений гш
<baronos> по моему мнение это только 2 и 3))
<Denel_Manilov> пофиг какой главно что бы не IE
<baronos> artus: вот такое встречал python: function "register" not found (or failed) in file "/home/fedora/.weechat/python/jabber.py" только не смотри что федора :D )
<artus> baronos, неа, мож глюк какой
<baronos> на 11,10 так же было(
<artus> ну может питон сломали
<baronos> кстати да, питону голову отрубили походу что то он работает не кошерно ни где(
<baronos> нашел себе няшку консольную http://mcabber.com/ ))
<artus> ннафиг , он же страшен )
<baronos> да ладно за то консольный)
<artus> а толку? зачем он ? ))
<artus> вичат я понимаю, он удобный) а вот всякие жабиры зачем в консоль то совать? )
<baronos> это какая то страннотсь у меня))
<go8765> и чем вичат удобный ? хоткеями и командами которые нужно запоминать7
<artus> go8765, эммм, чего запоминать тут нужно ?
<artus> все чего надо запоминать вешается на алиасы)
<go8765> переключение табов. автоконнект к каналу и к сети
<go8765> ищё и алиасы писать к нему
<artus> ну, табы переключаютцо, все автоконектится
<artus> причем без алиасов
<go8765> нет уж - пусть немного глючный иксчат рулит
<artus> можно писать  /buffer move 9 чтоб сбросить таб в низ , а я пишу просто /9 ))) да и остальное в принципе просто и понятно )
<artus> всей настройки аж 3 минуты )
<go8765> в 21ом веке можно и интуитивно-понятный интерфейсы пилить
<go8765> *до этого надо ман выкурить
<artus> go8765, я б сказал , про 21й век , да не хочется словами матерными диалап вспоминать) так что не мычи )
<baronos> гы, я скопировал папку с настройками .weechat и после переустановки ОС кидаю в хом запускаю и всё работает)
<artus> go8765, че там курить? там полторы настройки ) если лень ман курить то тупо в конфиг забил и все )
<artus> baronos, дада)) кочует с логами и совсем уже который год )
<go8765> мен оно(интернет) не надо. это я сегодня понял
<artus> ну такой то конечно ненадо )
<artus> и даром )
<artus> baronos, [/home/artus/.weechat]% dud
<artus> 138Mlogs
<artus> :D
<baronos> у меня скомно 2,1 МБ ))
<baronos> скромно*
<baronos> ппц 4.30 О_о а я еще не спал и не принимал никотин, и кота не запустил,и посуду не спустил ((
 * baronos ушел спать
<andrex> хм у меня 26 м логи вичата, и это я ещё их сносил) в сентябре
<Tenzor> Доброй ночи!
<Tenzor> Если есть возможность - подскажите, что нужно сделать для работы.
<go8765> ну ты и пичатаешь медленно
<andrex> Tenzor: что начальник скажет то и делай
<Tenzor> На ПК стоит 2 оси: Убунту и ХР. Один из разделов ntfs подключил к системе через fstab : UUID=05AF479F55967D36	/mnt/win	  ntfs-3g users,defaults,rw,umask=0 0 0
<go8765> я щяс усну от этой скорости
<Tenzor> Тут всё нормально - при загрузке замечательно подключается. Но вот Вайн ругается! Говорит - владелец рут...
<Tenzor> chown применяю - авладелец всё-равно рут...
<andrex> почитать man fstab
<mezar> а зачем прописывать users, rw и при этом указывать defaults???
<Tenzor> andrex: да вот пытаюсь понять... Уже утро скоро - информация в мозгу не задерживается...
 * andrex понял кому дать, перепечатать мировую энциклопедию)
<Tenzor> mezar: как разх по причине потери информации взял несколько статей и скомпоновал из них нечто среднее. Вроде работает, хотя наверно есть излишки
<Tenzor> создал рядом с той папкой ещё одну... Поменял владельца. Сменился... Предполагаю, что скорее надо читать мануал по chown - кажись пока папка занята - я не поменяю... Я прав?
<mezar> Tenzor: так набудущее https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fstab
<mezar> ls -l не?
<mezar> любители регулярок есть?)))
<Tenzor> drwxrwxrwx 1 root   root 4096 2012-01-01 22:06 win
<Tenzor> Кстати - по поводу файловой системы. man mount имеет список файловых систем. там прописано "ntfs". В статье нашёл ntfs-3g. Чем отличаются?
<mezar> ничем
<mezar> просто драйвер так назвали
<Tenzor> Понятно... немного...
<mezar> так с маунтом ntfs разобрался?
<Guest65960> Всем доброе утро! Тут заметил странное поведение гугла хрома. любой файл начинает скачивается и тут же закачка препывается. В статусе пишет прервано. Переустанавливал с удалением папки настроек. В консоль вывода нету. Че за фигня воо
<Guest65960> бще не пойму
<mezar> с любых сайтов или конкретно с какого-то?
<Tenzor> mezar: Честно? Нет... Голова не варит...
<Guest65960> С любых сайтов. Вне зависимости от содержимого. Минт 12 х86, хром 16. По гуглу пока ни чего дельного ненашел.
<Guest65960> chromum такая же фигня. Папку для загрузки менял и на ext и на ntfs
<mezar> Tenzor: UUID=05AF479F55967D36 /mnt/win ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<mezar> пока сделай так
<Tenzor> mezar - сейчас сделаю, перезагружусь.
<Guest65960> а как на предыдущие версии программы откатиться через aptitude ни кто не подскажет пожалуйста?
<mezar> ща порыщем
<mezar> а вообще прост слить деб пакетик и dpkg -i не устраивает?
<Guest65960> Сейчас поищу попробую. Есть такая мысль что это на 16 хроме такая фигня. Попробывать 14 хочу
<Tenzor_> mezar - не помогло...
<mezar> такс погоди, что те нун сделать?
<Tenzor_> Ладно... Наверно на завтра отложу, а то уже вставать пора, а я ещё не ложился. Спасибо за помощь.
<Tenzor_> WINEPREFIX=/mnt/win/mule wine winecfg
<andrex> Guest65960: лучше юзай качалку какуюнибудь, может у тебя нет тупит
<Tenzor_> Из-под судо запускать не хочу... Хотя фиг его знает - может нужно...
<mezar> скорее всего стартанет
<mezar> Guest65960: wget ;)
<Guest65960> andrex да я дополнения для хрома хотел установить. Так то мозилой пользуюсь. Хочу поюзать google docs. сейчас поищу как версию откатить. А то на официальном только последняя версия.
<Tenzor_> mezar: после настройки будут ли стартовать в вайне проги без Судо? Уж очень не хочу я давать им права...
<andrex> Guest65960: удали текущюю и поставь с указанием версии
<andrex> если она в ппа есть конечно
<mezar> Tenzor_: если ща не стартует как оно потом сможет?
<Guest65960> andrex Не дает гугл старые версии ставить. Только последнюю. В synaptic в свойствах версии смотрю доступна только 16. а у хромума 15
<mezar> Tenzor_: а на что т ругается?
<mezar> Guest65960: ты именно хром ставил? или хромиум?
<mezar> т.к. у мну хроми 18
<mezar> тьфу девелопер билд
<Guest65960> Ну в начале хром. А потом уж хромум решил попробывать. Сейчас на хромум 14 откатит попробую чего нить скачать. Не получится и ладно
<Guest65960> А четырнадцатая качает как ни старнно. Значит при обновлении на 15 чего то накосячили.
<Vladislaw> Ребят подскажите как работать с кроном, я создал задание '* * * * * root /home/user/path/script' командой cronteb -e, сохранил а скрипт не показывает следов работы
<Vladislaw> Запустилось, но не от рута всеравно
<User544[web]> привет всем - буду благодарен если кто не пожалеет времени - проблему здесь описал: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=179437.msg1329915#msg1329915
<Vladislaw> Запустил даже от рута крон, но notify-send не отображает все остальное делет, проверял создавая файлы
<User629[web]> Привет! Поставил Амарок, а он чего-то не играет. Подскажите, пожалуйста, что делать.
<Vladislaw> в настройках глянь на что звук выводит
<User629[web]> да он файл не хочет играть, "выплевывает" :) его как-бы
<Vladislaw> и что говорит при этом?
<User629[web]> пытается играть файл и тут же говорит "no file played"
<Vladislaw> хм, странно
<User629[web]> слушай, а зачем там SQL, может быть дело в нем?
<Vladislaw> даж не знаю, чесно говоря и не видел его вообще
<Anton2d> Vladislaw, была похожая проблема
<Anton2d> крон не знает на какое устройство графику отображать
<Vladislaw> тоесть импорт дисплея?
<Anton2d> Я-я, я топорно победил прописав дисплай=
<Anton2d> DISPLAY=:0
<Anton2d> Но я это сделал в скрипте, а не в кроне
<Vladislaw> щас проверим
<Anton2d> перед командой
<Vladislaw> я понял, просто джу таймера
<Vladislaw> крон не принял конфиг, щас пересмотрю
<Anton2d> у меня был скрипт на баше, который запускался кроном, а там перед командой которой выводишь графику и пишешь дисплэй=
<Anton2d> Номер дисплея только уточни своего.
<Vladislaw> хм, а в ответ тишина, как уточнить?
<Anton2d> echo $DISPLAY  вестимо
<Vladislaw> :0.0 , тогда все норм, угадал)
<Anton2d> Покажи скрипт и задание может чего увижу еще.
<Anton2d> или заработало уже ?
<Vladislaw> пробую
<Vladislaw> нет(
<Vladislaw> 47 * * * * sh /home/vlad4/myscripts/cs_cron_.sh - задание
<Vladislaw> sudo /home/vlad4/myscripts/cs_cron -- содержимое cs_cron_.sh
<Vladislaw> и щас сам скрипт
<Vladislaw> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=E6z466mC
<Vladislaw> немного по дикому, но как могу :)
<Anton2d> попробуй проще DISPLAY=:0 notify-send "Checking!"  в одной строке.
<Anton2d> экспорт н енужен в данном случае имхо.
<Anton2d> Файлы создаются, в них пишется, тоесть скрипт сам по себе работает ?
<Vladislaw> да, вывод только для проверки, тоестьнет оповещения, которое мне и нужно
<Anton2d> На мой взгляд тут нужен не экспорт, а указание дисплея как раз в твойм уокружении.
<Anton2d> *в твоймо (скрипта) окружении.
<Anton2d> Попробуй как я говорю.
<Vladislaw> я и так и так пробовал, просто последний раз пробовал с экспортом
<Anton2d> Блин.
<Anton2d> А это у тебя чё такое???
<Anton2d> notify-send "Checking!"
<Anton2d> bash: !": event not found
<Vladislaw> о_О
<Vladislaw> у меня выводит (если с консоли запускать) стандартное судовское опповещение
<Anton2d> у меня работает только без "!"
<Vladislaw> http://xmages.net/storage/10/1/0/5/a/upload/d6bdf8ab.png
<Vladislaw> вот
<Anton2d> Да, не оно значит.
<Anton2d> а в крон вносил через crontab -e ?
<Vladislaw> да
<Anton2d> да шош, за фигня то... уже интересно. ;)
<Vladislaw> мне еще со вчера интересно)
<Anton2d> щаз у себя попробую.
<Anton2d> работает у меня.
<Vladislaw> круто
<Vladislaw> значит я один такой(
<Anton2d> DISPLAY=:0 notify-send "Checking!"
<Anton2d> Прямо в скрипт в свой внёс, который по крону вто так запускается :
<Anton2d> */1     *       *       *       *      /home/a3d/bin/delugetest.sh
<Vladislaw> так я еще скрипт от судо запускаю
<Anton2d> что то с правами на файл, аттрибутами и юзерами может быть...
<Anton2d> А оно надо от судо ?
<Vladislaw> через другой скрипт
<Anton2d> ааа... ууу...
<Vladislaw> да, удаление файлов
<Vladislaw> которые пишет www-data
<Anton2d> понял, но чую в этом и проблема.
<Anton2d> А если впихнуть это всё в системный кронтаб ?
<Anton2d> напрямую
<Vladislaw> хм
<Vladislaw> и вот обрезал пол скрипта, оповещение без судо работает
<Anton2d> во во
<Anton2d> и я о том же ;)
<Vladislaw> тогда сейчас попробую в sudo crontab -e
<Vladislaw> http://sudormrf.wordpress.com/2009/03/11/gnome-notify-send-%D0%B8%D0%B7-%D0%BB%D1%8E%D0%B1%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE-bash-%D1%81%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BF%D1%82%D0%B0/
<Vladislaw> интересно
<Anton2d> мда... пассатижночерезжопно то как. ;)
<Vladislaw> потому и интересно)
<Anton2d> <Vladislaw> тогда сейчас попробую в sudo crontab -e  - не вышло так ?
<Vladislaw> тогда вообще не выводит, походу не нравится как сказано в этой статье
<Vladislaw> а скрипт не выводит от судо
<Vladislaw> может сдаться и пойти другим путем, например сд открывать, или ребут))
<Vladislaw> чтоб наверняка заметно
<Anton2d> а 2 скрипта, в одном оповещение, в другом действие ?
<Anton2d> Тоже пассатижно но работать будет ;)
<Vladislaw> счас гляну
<Vladislaw> тоже нет, скрипт вызывающий оповещающий скрипт запускает его от рута
<Vladislaw> есть еще идея создать скрипт для удаления)))
<Anton2d> я имел ввиду 2 задания для крона, оповещение от юзера, удаление от рута
<Vladislaw> так мне нужно знать когда все это отработает, это не весь скрипт, пока не дописал, там не один раз
<Vladislaw> просто остановился на этом, так как дальше не было смысла идти
<Anton2d> мда, передавать переменные между скриптами через файлы... но это уж совсем криво будет.
<Vladislaw> так я не передаю ничего, это флажки :( от пхп скрипта
<Anton2d> Чую придется разбираться тебе с той ссылкой, которую ты нашёл.
<Vladislaw> только в одном файле число, но в нем нет необходимости
<Vladislaw> вот и опопвещение работает сделал его критическим на всякий случай
<HarryShprottey> привет всем
<HarryShprottey> недав
<HarryShprottey>  недавно открыл для себя программу conky, всё делал по многочисленным мануалам.  Прописываю в терминале conky, мне пишет http://paste.pro/5139547 и ничего не появляется, никакого окна. Стоит юнити. В чём может быть проблема?
<Sergey_IT> HarryShprottey, откуда конфиг взял?
<HarryShprottey> на форуме канала,  в какой то ветки делились конфигами и скринами. Вот сам конфиг http://paste.pro/5139549
<artus> HarryShprottey, а смысл тебе совать чужие конфиги которые кстати надо под себя подгонять если ты не хочеш разобрать как собственно коньки то работают ?
<artus> хм, да и конфиг как то не о чем )))
<Sergey_IT> HarryShprottey, запусти дефолтный и правь его
<Sergey_IT> HarryShprottey, а из чужих конфигов бери куски с умом
<HarryShprottey> да я хотел сначала в общих чертах посмотреть что и как, а после уже подстраивать. Интерфейс стоит юнити, я конечно не придирчив, но чего то не хватает, поэтому решил что нужно как-то его украсить.  С гномом проблема. Карточка ати. Проприетарные драйвера
<artus> HarryShprottey, раслабся) конфиг у тебя не рабочий )
<Sergey_IT> HarryShprottey, абсолютно )
<HarryShprottey> ясно, спасибо) а если по дефолту в conkyrc ничего не будет, он запуститься?
<artus> HarryShprottey, http://itmages.ru/image/view/380867/331b74b3
<artus> вот чего будет если после текста оставить только DOWN
<artus> только толку то , оно и до текста как то неадекватно все )
<Sergey_IT> HarryShprottey, вроде должен... man conky почитай
<HarryShprottey> Извините конечно, но позволю себе ещё раз к вам обратиться, http://itmages.ru/image/view/379728/8ee9bcde правую конки панель тяжело настроить?
<artus> такие коньки уже не в моде ) сейчас lua правит балом )
<artus> HarryShprottey, http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_bEV68MpI_n4/TFTjvVhP-ZI/AAAAAAAAAKE/c3iARN3pooI/s1600/aaaanewconky.png  или http://customize.org/thumbnails/larger/78804.jpg )))
<artus> хотя на последнем богомерзкая в7
<artus> HarryShprottey, http://searchone.de/conky4-5.png вот ниче так
<HarryShprottey> а их тяжело сделать? lua
<artus> да не особоо то
<artus> ищеш конфиг, читаеш коментарии, гуглиш если чего не понятно
<HarryShprottey> спасибо. Блин, как же я жалею что у меня карточка - ati... так хочется gnome. А можно ли как то настроить нормально свободные драйвера?
<artus> пошарся по форуму, авось чего и найдеш )
<Sergey_IT> HarryShprottey, у меня свободные на радеоне 9600, работают в юнити2д более-менее
<HarryShprottey> да вроде бы работает всё нормально, Но очень греется нетбук. Прям очень заметно. И постоянно на повышенных оборотаз вентилятор работает
<HarryShprottey> как бы это исправить...
<artus> как, пылесос купить , вот как
<Sergey_IT> HarryShprottey, какой нетбук?
<artus> Sergey_IT, пыльный)
<Sergey_IT> не в пыли дело думаю, а в ати
<baronos> хола хола)
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Infra_HDC> ATI, покрытое пылью -- Антипа (ц) Петросян
<Infra_HDC> ку
<bosyi> привет
<bosyi> как настроить монитор на правильное разрешение?((
<Infra_HDC> отвёртко в руки и настроить?
<Infra_HDC> bosyi, нажми кнопу AUTO
<Infra_HDC> на морде того монитора, который надо настроить на правильное разрешение ((
<Sergey_IT> bosyi, а что значит настроить?
<bosyi> нажал. разрешение монитора 800+600 автоматом настроилось, хотя максимальное 1920+1080. подключаю к небуку 1024+600
<bosyi> на нетбуке тоже стало 800+600
<Infra_HDC> bosyi, монитор как всегда виноват *(
<bosyi> ну так что?
<bosyi> ксорг.конф нужно создавать?
<Infra_HDC> bosyi, чтобы монитор настроить на правильное разрешение, необходимо, как минимум, чтоб это разрешение было на входе этого монитора, правильно?
<Sergey_IT> а в описании нетбука что сказано о внешнем мониторе?
<bosyi> правильно. монитор пишет: текущее разрешение 800+600, максимальное 1920+1080
<artus> причем здесь монитор то? )
<shenmue> blat.exe — консольный мейлер хы
<shenmue> это ж надо так назвать =)
<bosyi> artus, а в чем дело?
<bosyi> у меня щас кот сожрет коробку от него у неуспею здать) lol
<artus> bosyi, может имеет смысл для начала ксорг настроить? а ?
<bosyi> я на вики искал про ксорг но не нашел. ткнете?
<Sergey_IT> bosyi, а в системных установках дисплея что говорится?
<artus> что драфера на видео можно не ставить и вообще разрешение кнопочками на мониторе настраивается)
<bosyi> вам весело..
<Sergey_IT> нет, грустно (
<shenmue>  bosyi а что за беда?
<artus> shenmue, ждем телепатов ) которые прийдут и раскажут какое видио то у босого
<baronos> ATI
<shenmue> тогда я дальше гамать
<artus> baronos, ну к чему такие подробности то )
<baronos> artus: накипело)
<shenmue> надо бы тут вообще спецов держать по каждому пакету . будет удобно
<bosyi> intel gma 3150
<shenmue> я вот лично буду отвечать за дроид ттф пакет. если с ним проблемы то зовите
<artus> baronos, виговый у него какой то ати то )
<baronos> artus: у меня няшка нвидиа) а тут битва экстрасенсов настрой сбила ;)
<artus> ))
<Sergey_IT> bosyi, зайди на forum.ubuntu.ru и в поле поиск вбей - подключение внешнего монитора ati
<artus> Sergey_IT, а пока он будет искать ты мне раскажеш прицинно следственные взаимосвязи между ати и intel gma 3150 ))
<Sergey_IT> artus, думаешь не догадается ати на гма заменить? )
<artus> Sergey_IT, ну если он настраивал разрешение на мониторе пока его кот не сьел и под пытками карточку сдал, то да , не догадается)
<artus> bosyi, http://goo.gl/XhMQV  просвещайся
<dmay> чего у вас тут интересного?
<artus> развлекаемся )
<dmay> а, обычные унижения нубов...
<baronos> dmay: подключение гма на ати через нвидиа)
<dmay> да вы модные парни
<dmay> java-фаги есть? а то я тут боянчик конца года вспомнил http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/java-to-be-removed-from-ubuntu-uninstalled-from-user-machines/
<dmay> ех, несеръёзные вы... (
<shenmue> dmay эта там где дыра что ли в яве и мол все дистры ее быстренько выпилили?
<Infra_HDC> а если у меня там хеловорды?
<dmay> shenmue: не, это где оракл сказал что усё, лавочка прикрыта
<artus> dmay, оракл перестал выпускать новые версии дыр?
<dmay> Infra_HDC: ставь openjdk, хеловорды в нём работают
<dmay> artus: не, он запретил их распространять из коробки
<Infra_HDC> мм
<bosyi> гребаный юзер френдли. ни фига не работает
<dmay> велком ту вандефул энд инспайрабл линукс ворлд!
<artus> зато скай распинается что невидиа няшка ))) ога)) оно заметно )
<artus> ати то хоть как то работает, хоть без компизов но заводится )
<baronos> у меня нвидиа на гальюме пашет так же как на дровах своих)
<dmay> artus: эм? ати-ж всю жизнь была Главным Непререкаемым Злом В Линуксах, нэ?
<dmay> а нвидия няшка... только асусы перестали на них нормальные карточки делатьс поддержкой трех мониторов :(
<dmay> тибо 30тр, либо 700МБ
<TNH> поздраляю всех с Рождеством
<dmay> Ъ - атеисты
<baronos> рождество в ночь в 00.00 начсинается
<TNH> ну оталось ждать то недолго
<TNH> осталось*
<HarryShprottey> Это опять я. Нашёл хороший конфиг, всё как надо. Но. Можно ли сделать чтобы коньки были "за рабочим столом" а то в ту область где информер конки, а не могу туда ничего перетащить. И как сделать чтобы этот информер не был по вверх всех окон? Открыт бразуер, 
<artus> можно ) читай хелп в вики бубунтыру
<baronos> backgroung в конвиге надо сделать
<dmay> если купить дисков на пяток ТБ, хорошее охлаждение и побольше памяти, то эти ваши коньки становятся автоматически не нужны 8]
<baronos> own_window_type background должен быть, и кстати это в 11,10 надо делать ранние версии бубны override норм было)
<baronos> dmay: да они уже не нужны)) это остаточное явление от 386 осталось наверно)
<dmay> baronos: не, ну если у человека диск на пять ГБ, то ему надо оперативно видеть, когда пора свежескачаные киношки удалять )
<baronos> dmay: сейчас уже время такое, что таких и нет практически) )
<HarryShprottey> сделал background yes
<HarryShprottey> всё также соталось,  даже сейчас, по верх окна чата висит этот conky
<baronos> HarryShprottey: own_window_type background
<dmay> baronos: но люди же зачем-то ставят :\
<artus> dmay, некоторые индавиды до сих пор кубик в компизе строят )
<artus> *и
<bosyi> причина была в юнити. в юнити 2д разрешение подхватилось
<dmay> ну это да...
<HarryShprottey> baronos, спасибо.  Сейчас попробую
<baronos> на 10.10 я без эффектов сидел, так как мне нравилось прилипание окон к краям, а с этим компизом и жидкими окнами ужас)
<dmay> но ведь так хочется иногда верить, что всё таки они все действуют с хоть сколь нибудь логически обосноваными мотивами :(
<dmay> baronos: ну в компизе есть пара б-м полезных эффектов. из тонн свистоперделок, да...
<baronos> может быть)
<HarryShprottey> baronos, к сожалению не помогло
<baronos> HarryShprottey: background yes это верни как было
<baronos> и нафига перезаходить в ось, выруби коньки и вкючи их
<HarryShprottey> а я пробую убивать процесс, но эта штука висеть продолжает
<HarryShprottey> вот что за проблема http://radikal.ru/F/s002.radikal.ru/i200/1201/4d/10f4bb87ee6b.jpg.html
<baronos> и поставь в атозапуск conky -p 8
<HarryShprottey> автозапуск стоит, в .conkyrc написал background yes и то что вы ещё писали, тоже прописал
<baronos> -p 8 это тоже стоит?
<baronos> background no вроде должен быть
<dmay> HarryShprottey: а чего на экране всего двое часов? у чотких поцанов должно быть не меньше пяти!
<shenmue> у нас же медвепут сократил время
<shenmue> теперь тока двое часов нуна
<HarryShprottey> dmay, я не знаю как убрать с верхней панели, baronos,  а -p 8 это куда писать?
<dmay> shenmue: не, он же только два перехода отменил. значит всё равно не меньше трех
<baronos> HarryShprottey: там где в автозапуске вторая строка выполнения запуска приложения дописать -p 8
<HarryShprottey> baronos, сделал. Теперь, по идеи я могу завершить процесс и запустить заного, верно?
<shenmue> Копимисты (copy me) верят, что обмен информацией является священным и что ценность информации умножается, когда она распространяется.
<shenmue> кажется я уже не агностик =) пора принять новую веру
<baronos> HarryShprottey: killall conky и потом запускай conky
<baronos> shenmue: вступай ко мне, к очевидцам кассиопеи)
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: переходи к верующим в единение
<skai-falkorr> церковь юнити великой
<shenmue> на хабре последнее прочитай =) у нас же все что разрещает религия то и можно
<HarryShprottey> baronos, спасибо. Помогло. А как сделать, что бы я мог продлевать окно(когда нажимаешь лкм и тянешь, по всей области? А то опять, мышка доходит до конки и дальнеде идёт,  это примерно 5/6 экрана
<HarryShprottey> точнее указатель мыши идёт, а  окно оранжевее нет
<baronos> я нифига не понял
<shenmue> вера в ктулху угасает
<skai-falkorr> а книга то была интересная
<dmay> baronos: у наго коньки отхавали себе кусок рабстола, и никого туда непущают. ваш КО )
<HarryShprottey> dmay, да, я не мог обьяснить)
<baronos> aaa
<artus> dmay, потом они поработят его рабочий стол и вообще )
<dmay> skai-falkorr: на 4ку, не более
<dmay> artus: а я всегда говорил, что коньки зло
<Sergey_IT> HarryShprottey, как добился такого?
<skai-falkorr> ой не строй из себя  чупакабру
<skai-falkorr> вот история про чувака на велосипеде, остановившегося на ночь в доме с людоедой - няяя
<HarryShprottey> Sergay_IT, скачал готовый конфиг . Нашёл в гугле по кею типа best conky config
<dmay> skai-falkorr: ну не ценитель я такого )
<HarryShprottey> только чёт с погодой намудрил, не работает
<baronos> HarryShprottey: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/conky  own_window_type c этим поиграйся я щас не могу поставить коньки и на примере сделать, на память точно не скажу(
<artus> baronos, это типпа ты так мягко послал на сам гугли? ))
<Sergey_IT> HarryShprottey, чтобы нормально работало, разберись с каждой строкой в конфиге
<baronos> artus: я бы поставил бы коньки если бы не дикий огромный  апгрейд))
<HarryShprottey> Спасибо, надеюсь получится)
<shenmue> о 3.2 ядро
<Sergey_IT> почему о?
<andrex|off> тык в рифму
<shenmue> да думал чем занятся.
<shenmue> а потом сразу стало влом что либо делать
<dmay> в стране заводы стоят, а они думают че занятся...
<dmay> *чем заняться
<Sergey_IT> так праздники )
<dmay> вот, вот, как обычно - отмазки :/
<shenmue> у дмэя видать свой завод
<shenmue> вот и переживает
<dmay> не, у меня плантация, и мне стремно на ней одному пахать :\
<skai-falkorr> dmay: так забей на нее и иди завод поднимай
<dmay> skai-falkorr: а чем плантация не завод? по производству тростника же
<skai-falkorr> dmay: какой тростник в средней полосе роисси
<dmay> skai-falkorr: так я мсофаг же, у нас и не такое бывает 8]
<artus> кончервированый
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ага.разводите сяку шнягу. а потом люди кактусы жрут
<dmay> skai-falkorr: у нас - тростник. кактусы это в 1С.
<skai-falkorr> dmay: у вас кактусы на тростниках растут
<HarryShprottey> как вам? http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_UqUwVPikChs/Sq9Pf7WO8xI/AAAAAAAAKjU/mBRLD9x_bEU/s1600-h/hungarian.jpg
<artus> ужс
<dmay> HarryShprottey: теперь я тебя просто ненавижу
<artus> HarryShprottey, а кусочек с парсилкой программ в студию
<artus> в закрома спрячу
<HarryShprottey> это ж не мое
<dmay> skai-falkorr: поклёп и навет. наш тростник - самый экологически чистый. в него всё надо добавлять после выращивания самостоятельно 8]
<artus> HarryShprottey, ну там где ты это взял скрипты ж прилагаются?
<HarryShprottey> да
<dmay> HarryShprottey: но из-за тебя я ЭТО увидел
<HarryShprottey> ща доставлю
<artus> ну дык чего не понятного в фразе  а кусочек с парсилкой программ в студию
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ага.в вашем тростнике даж сахара нет своего
<dmay> skai-falkorr: завто он растёт на 95% почв
<HarryShprottey> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Hungarian+conky?content=108820
<dmay> слушайте. я понимаю часы в коньках. ну место на диске, память итп. но ядро и ос туда зачем выводить?
<artus> а, там рсска, не интересно
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ага.но ему нужна позолоченная почва с 4километровым слоем чернозема и 15 гектарами посевных на одну штучку
<dmay> они типа так хоп и посреди работы изменились? о_о
<artus> dmay, все побежали и он побежал)
<dmay> skai-falkorr: это ты наш тростник с яблонями путаешь
<artus> dmay, надо ж чегото показыть то пацанам )
<skai-falkorr> dmay: дык на случай, если он постоянно собирает, или везде одинаковый гном и несколько осей
<skai-falkorr> или просто чтобы на скринах понтоваться, бо полезности нима
<dmay> хотя PROCESSZOROK это ня :3
<skai-falkorr> dmay: не.яблоням много не надо.но растут они тока на особой почве и с разрешения
<HarryShprottey> а это как вам? http://blog.brixandersen.dk/images/conky.png
<artus> HarryShprottey, фигня
<skai-falkorr> dmay: а вашему тростнику дофига надо, да и черви его жрут сразу, никаких пестицидов не напасешься
<HarryShprottey> artus, вы за 1 секунду успели посмотреть и отписать? =))
<dmay> skai-falkorr: так вот эта почва и стоит как раз... а у тростника тупо семена денег стоят. но на то он и тростник же
<dmay> не то что всякие дикорастущие...
<artus> HarryShprottey, да, что там смотреть?
<skai-falkorr> не тока семена, но и земля тож.ибо ее все больше и больше надо.а растет криво, требует пестицидов, обновлять кисточкой краску каждый день надо, чтобы не выцветал на солнце
<skai-falkorr> а наша пшеница рстет не везде, но из нее мона наделать муки, заделать хлебушек и собрать троллейбус
<skai-falkorr> а из вашего тростника даж сахара не добыть, бо его там нет
<HarryShprottey> а чтобы удалить все мои косяки с conky, нужно переустановить командой sudo apt-get replace conky?
<artus> HarryShprottey, http://www.purelypcs.co.uk/BAsite/Julia.jpg
<artus> HarryShprottey, просто rm ~/.conkyrc
<HarryShprottey> спасибо, на вкус и цвет как говорится... но как вам http://www.quicktweaks.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/screenshot-1.png ?
<artus> HarryShprottey, все теже унылые коньки в дефолте но с загадочным шрифтом )))
<dmay> HarryShprottey: коньки быть хорошими не могут. по определению. смирись.
<dmay> skai-falkorr: ну это всё пропоганда этих мерзких зеленых, из одного разряда со страшилками про ГМО
<artus> dmay, http://s013.radikal.ru/i324/1012/11/eae89571d686.png ну че, вроде в тему так )
<HarryShprottey> не плохо
<artus> HarryShprottey, http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1214/h_1323853691_1547905_24b50c820f.png вот еще как вариант )
<dmay> artus: блок с CPU наезжает на Понедельник, AC adapter - на сектор, место на дисках как то сиротливо приткнулось, убогие тени вокруг блоков с CPU and RAM
<dmay> ну и Ш, естественно, Г )
<artus> dmay, ну того, чуток шлифануть и будет норм ) в целом выдержано )
<dmay> artus: что выдержано? дважды часы советского союза? или непонятная полоска с куском графика?
<HarryShprottey> http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/4716/screenshotzs.png
<artus> ужс)
<artus> dmay, ну тематика общего маразма то  просматривается)
<skai-falkorr> эхххх
<go8765> скажите ктонить откуда убунта берёт вывод команды locale ?
<skai-falkorr> потомство марат люсьеныча
<skai-falkorr> go8765: /etc/locale
<skai-falkorr> *locale.alias
<go8765> skai-falkorr, где мне там найти строчку LC_ALL= ?
<openvoid> go8765, ~/.bashrc
<go8765> openvoid, спс. щя перелогинюсь -проверю)
<openvoid> go8765, но это даст эффект только в консоли
<go8765>  а как что бы во всей системе?
<openvoid> go8765, /etc/default/locale
<go8765> openvoid, там нет этой строчки
<go8765> LANG="ru_UA.UTF-8" LANGUAGE="ru_UA:ru"
<go8765> или её просто добавить?
<openvoid> добавь ее
<openvoid> и эти поменяй
<artus> locale-gen  ru_UA.UTF-8 а потом dpkg-reconfigure locales не ? к чему извраты то ?
<go8765> artus, мне надо, что бы в последней строке вывода locale не было пусто. а это пока не помогает
<artus> go8765, http://paste.ubuntu.com/794916/
<artus> и не мешает? проблема в чем ? )))
<go8765> в ratfat. он настроки берёт вроде из неё
<artus> go8765, вобщем ты придумал очередной геморой и незная чего делать пытаешся хоть чего то крутить для видимости)
<go8765> artus, ну давай, запусти ratfat с русской мордой
<artus> go8765, это что за нафиг такой то ? )))
<go8765> artus, с этого бы и начал http://zenway.ru/page/fatrat
<go8765> )
<artus> go8765, ужс какой )
<go8765> а по делу есть что сказать ?)
<Infra_HDC> сам написАл?
<artus> go8765, клент который настолько коряв что без костылей не может включить русификафию ненужен)  а судя по последнему отзыву на страничке он и даром не нужен)
<artus> go8765, а по делу пиши багрепорты ) или патчи) а не ломать локали по прихоти непонятно каких недоклиентов )
<go8765> какой патч, если нужно бовавитьпросто строчку в конфиг судя по всему
<artus> go8765, строчку в конфиг системы? чтоб заработал какой то манагер докачек? а не слишком ли? ))
<brestows> народ тут есть кто из россии и кто оплачивает покупки через paypal
<Anton2d> мда, логотип фатрата, про сыр в мышеловке как бы намекает, что ставить это в систему не стоит ;)
<go8765> а как запустить терминал с 2мя последовательными командами? gnome-terminal --command "cd /home/" и ещё одна потом надо
<artus> &&
<go8765> artus, спс. я забыл, что надо 2&. а чё оно пишет:Не удалось выполнить процесс-потомок «cd» (Нет такого файла или каталога) ? путь правильный, проверял
<go8765> *проехали-заработало
<dmay> brestows: есть, но зобанют )
<go8765> а есть какая-то разница между gnome-terminal --command /home/go8765432/.jdownloader/downloads/azureus/azureus и  gnome-terminal --command cd ~/.jdownloader/downloads/azureus && ./azureus ?
<brestows> dmay: почему?
<brestows> dmay: они же официально работают c россией
<dmay> тут даже за вопросы по пхп на #php посылают )
<dmay> не в палке забанют, тут забанют )
<brestows> dmay:
<brestows> я уже понял
<HugeFishh> Здравствуйте
<go8765> скажите пожалуйста - есть  какая-то разница между gnome-terminal --command /home/go8765432/.jdownloader/downloads/azureus/azureus и  gnome-terminal --command cd ~/.jdownloader/downloads/azureus && ./azureus ?
<artus> go8765, а зачем эти жуткие конструкции?
<artus> go8765, и повторятся не надо
<go8765> artus, что бы кнопку запуска сделать
<artus> --command cd ~/.jdownloader/downloads/azureus ?
<artus> go8765, зачем это ?
<HugeFishh> скажите пожалуйста меня видно?
<dmay> HugeFishh: нет, а что?
<artus> go8765, и ты разницу между выполнением 2х последовательных коменд в терминале и кнопкой запуска чуствуеш ?
<go8765> artus, а как?
<go8765> artus, это будет в кнопке запуска- запуск команд в терминале
<HugeFishh> а кто-нибудь сталкивался с такой игрой как скайрим?
<artus> HugeFishh, причем тут скайрим?
<dmay> я сталкивался. после 30го уровня там делать нечего :/
<dmay> artus: ну очевидно же что очередной вайнофаг :3
<HugeFishh> есть небольшой вопрос он плохо работает, а точнее после нажатия новая игра ничего не происходит =(
<artus> HugeFishh, в убунте скайрим не встречается , /join #winehq
<artus> HugeFishh, где он не работает?
<HugeFishh> я понимаю что через вайн, я не до такой степени нуп
<artus> до такой
<artus> если не можеш понять что эти вопросы надо задавать на канале вайна
<HugeFishh> я предпочитаю нативные игры и приложения но это исключение
<HugeFishh> а я незнаю канала вайна(
<artus> тогда к доктору, окулисту
<artus> 17:45          artus | HugeFishh, в убунте скайрим не встречается , /join #winehq
<HugeFishh> ой, извиняюсь незаметил выше
<artus> :D
<HugeFishh> чёт я сегодня медленен...
<HugeFishh> и ещё, вопрос к тем кто перешёл на 11.10
<HugeFishh> на убунту
<dmay> HugeFishh: забей на скайрим! спаси себе месяц жизни!
<go8765> artus, так есть разница или нет?)
<HugeFishh> стоит ли обновляться с 10.10 ? а то мне юнити неочень нравится, отключить то вроде можно но стоит ли это всех телодвижений?
<HugeFishh> dmay, я или быстрее прохожу или надоедает
<HugeFishh> единственная игра в которую я играю на протяжение 1.5 месяца это майнкрафт
<HugeFishh> так скажите стоит ли обновляться до 11.10?
<openvoid> я обновился - сначала было неудобно потом привык
<HugeFishh> ясно, надо пробовать, потом если не понравится попродую ко гному 2-му вернуться
<go8765> HugeFishh, я не обновился, не знаю. но думаю, даже моё лбновления вряд-ли повлияет на мой openbox
<HugeFishh> ничего не скажу, я не знаю таких...
<HugeFishh> странно... на вайне никто не отзывается...
<HugeFishh> все входят и выходят но молчат
<HugeFishh> проверка
<HugeFishh> проверка
<HugeFishh> ничего не понимаю, я вроде же зарегился а этот гадский плюсик никак не уходит!
<HugeFishh> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<copyerfiled> всем привет! у меня скайп нехочет воспроизводить звуки (сообщений и прочего), даже не пытается, в устройствах числится PulseAudio server (local), в чем может быть дело?
<[v-8]_jupiter> hi
<HugeFishh> попробуй в терминале pulceaudio --kill
<HugeFishh> если заработает сноси пульсу
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кто пользуется nagios3+nagiosgraph+snmp для сбора статистики по cpu и памяти?
<copyerfiled> HugeFishh: не нехочет работать :(
<HugeFishh> я походу неправильно написал pulseaudio --kill
<copyerfiled> да эт я понел
<copyerfiled> всеравно не работаит :(
<HugeFishh> а версия скайпа какая?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Да что тут только десктоп пользователи сидят)
<copyerfiled> beta 2.2.0.35
<HugeFishh> а так музыка играет, да?
<copyerfiled> [v-8]_jupiter: нет не только :)
<copyerfiled> HugeFishh: в самой убунте да
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: так бубунта для домохозяек же )
<copyerfiled> чтоб не соврать половина рамблеровских серверов переведена на убунту
<HugeFishh> а сменить в настройка скайпа нельзя пульсу на что другое?
<copyerfiled> какт отак
<copyerfiled> HugeFishh: нет в том то и дело :(
<copyerfiled> может гдетоо чтото покрутить надо
<HugeFishh> у меня тоже но мало ли...
<[v-8]_jupiter> Админы отзовитесь)
<HugeFishh> а аудио какая карта?
<copyerfiled> уххх
<copyerfiled> а как посмореть ? )
<HugeFishh> встроенная или как?
<copyerfiled> ну какбе да, ноут это
<HugeFishh> ноут.. ноут хз может скайп аудио не понимает? а бульканья когдаа он стартует слышны?
<copyerfiled> HugeFishh: неа
<HugeFishh> не сталкивался с этим было дело что аццке хрипел, я гдето что-то снизил и всё прошло)))))
<HugeFishh> а собсно говоря гуглить пробовал? (мало ли)
<copyerfiled> да пробовал, чета все на проблемы со звуком михрофона или хрипы и прочее
<HugeFishh> ну я хз я не ссильно прошарен
<copyerfiled> ну всеравно спасибо!
<[v-8]_jupiter> Г толи я чтото не так собираю статистику  по snmp. Но если OS находится в виртуалке kvm то показывает загрузку cpu не с виртуалки
<[v-8]_jupiter> а с хост машины\
<artus> ну да , а чего оно должно то показывать тебе ?
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, ты отдал ядро в виртуалку, и снимаеш с него нагрузку
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> там ядро не привязанно
<[v-8]_jupiter> и оно должно быть изолированно
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот есл бы привзяка была то да согласен
<[v-8]_jupiter> Но память и диски правильно собирает
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, ну дык , если привязал ядро, то ты снимаеш только с этого ядра которое отдано виртуалке, если нет то + хост
<[v-8]_jupiter> неа
<[v-8]_jupiter> процессор виртуализируется
<artus> иии
<[v-8]_jupiter> и htop и top показывают загрузку в виртуальной машине
<artus> ну
<[v-8]_jupiter> Значит должно показывать только виртуалку
<[v-8]_jupiter> а не хз какой параметр
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: активность виртуалок надо снимать с гипервизора, а не изнутри виртуалок же
<dmay> процесор не память )
<artus> )))
<[v-8]_jupiter> dmay: ну htop и top то правильно показывают
<[v-8]_jupiter> чего по snmp не должно
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Они же с одного места должны брать эти данные
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я кажется понял чего показание разные))))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Пойду ка я уже наверно домой)))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Время за которое считается нагрузка разное) Вот с htop у меня и не сходится
<[v-8]_jupiter> Все всем пока
<go8765> почему в убунте нет общей системы обновления и под каждую программу нужно искать ппа?
<artus> тебе чего, 18+к пакетов мало в обших репозитариях ?
<go8765> а как насчёт их свежести?
<go8765> я ж не о количестве, а о качества
<artus> вот для таких нудных как ты которым надо всесамоесвежее прям вот всера написаное и есть ппа
<artus> go8765, ну тебе ж 2 месяца уже безнадежно устаревшее )
<ei-grad> что за хрень, скачал ubuntustudio-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso и оно мне говорит при попытке установки что у меня не 64х-битный процессор
<ei-grad> при этом на данной машине прекрасно работает 64х-битный арч
<ei-grad> магия %(
<artus> и крутится это все на кактом то целерончике 1.7 ))
<ei-grad> Linux home.ei-grad.ru 3.1.7-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jan 4 08:11:16 CET 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7200 @ 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<go8765> ei-grad, это он не тебе
<ei-grad> а
<go8765> artus,  а какая разница? у меня же не сервер гугла дома
<Denel_Manilov> привет всем
<go8765> !привет
<User257[web]> здраствуйте
<gPaKoH4uK> и Вам не болеть
<Denel_Manilov> Ребят!  как в гноме настроить цветовое оформление?
<User257[web]> ребят, в убунту 11.10 7zip установил, а его нигде нет, ни через терминал ни через даш, как его найти? в центре приложений написано установлен, помогите а))
<go8765> Denel_Manilov, gnome-appearance-properties %F
<go8765> User257[web], а думаю-он консольный
<go8765> *7z
<gPaKoH4uK> User257[web]: в консоли утилита 7z или в файл-роллере должен быть доступен
<Denel_Manilov> User257[web]: проверь как установил.
<Denel_Manilov> вроде все цепляется без проблем
<Denel_Manilov> sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<User257[web]> может переустановить ещё раз?
<go8765> Denel_Manilov, ты ищешь гуй как в винде?
<Denel_Manilov> go8765:  что ищу?
<go8765> User257[web], он ищет гуй, которго нету, я думаю
<go8765> !gui
<ubuntuhelp> Графический интерфейс пользователя (GUI — Graphical User Interface) в Ubuntu состоит из множества элементов, включающего в себя систему !X, оконный менеджер и среду рабочего стола, такую как !GNOME или !KDE.
<go8765> !gui | Denel_Manilov
<ubuntuhelp> Denel_Manilov: please see above
<Denel_Manilov> go8765:  ага. мне цвет выделения сменить надо....
<go8765> я вас перепутал :)
<User257[web]> в принципе, пункт с 7zip открывается в контекстном меню если свойства файла нажать, не буду ничего делать, спасибо!!
<go8765> User257[web], ты ищешь гуй, которго нету, я думаю
<go8765> Denel_Manilov, gnome-appearance-properties %F не?
<Denel_Manilov> go8765:  не хочет
<Denel_Manilov> go8765:   в термиал?
<Denel_Manilov> **терминал
<go8765> Denel_Manilov, попробуй другую тему
<Denel_Manilov> go8765:   нет. тема меня радует, вот рыжый цвет выделения....... не могу с ним
<go8765> Denel_Manilov, что ты хочешь сделать?
<go8765> Denel_Manilov, ну есть похожие темы без рыжего цыета
<go8765> посмотри
<Denel_Manilov> go8765: не хочу тему трогать....  цвет сменить и все...... ладно буду лопатить
<Denel_Manilov> Список разделов как посмотреть?
<openvoid> Denel_Manilov, http://askubuntu.com/questions/63126/how-do-i-change-the-selected-items-color
<Denel_Manilov> openvoid:  оу! спасибо! то что нужно
<go8765> Denel_Manilov, у меня поменялась. ambiance?
<go8765> Denel_Manilov, mm
<Denel_Manilov> go8765:   не..  ща цвет просто запилю
<go8765> у тебя наверное 11.10
<go8765> у меня гтк-2 работает, а там гтк-3
<Denel_Manilov> да да 11.10
<go8765> Denel_Manilov, mm для разделов
<Denel_Manilov> go8765:  ой)) Спс
<Denel_Manilov> так.... как ресетнуть гнома?
<go8765> я не помню. попробуй в гугле посмотреть или перелогинься
<m3v> Всем привет. Нужна помощь. ubuntu 11.10 на ноутбуке, обнаружилась маленькая проблема. После перезагрузки яркость экрана устанавливается на максимум. Было такое решение http://paste.ubuntu.com/795099/ запихал в /etc/init.d зарегистрировал его через update-rc.d
<m3v> и не работает. =(
<go8765> блин. уже 2 года не могу найти один какнал то-ли на ютубе, то ли на похожем сайте :(
<openvoid> m3v, /etc/brightness создается?
<m3v> openvoid да создаётся
<openvoid> что нибудь в нем есть?
<m3v> openvoid да в него значения записываются при выходе сейчас в нём 4
<openvoid> вот ещё что об этом пишут
<openvoid> I have found that disabling the "Varibright" option under power management in the AMD Control Center fixes the brightness problem. I've never really measured what effect turning it off has on batter life, but I still get great battery life so I'm thinking the effect is minimal.
<openvoid> или запихать echo n > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness, в /etc/rc.local где n - требуемая яркость
<m3v> Понял. Пошел проверять. Спасибо за помощь.
<markmx> здоров
<markmx> обисните мне штучку
<shenmue> man google
<markmx> в регулярках мы пишем 's/.+/_/g' - например, ну про флажки я понял, а вот буква s что значит?
<markmx> все изучил :)))
<openvoid> markmx, $string =~ m/sought_text/;    # m before the first slash is the "match" operator.
<openvoid> $string =~ s/originaltext/newtext/;    # s before first slash is "substitute" operator.
<markmx> (11:31:03 PM) - все уже изучено :)
<markmx> единственно не понял разщницу между s и tr
<artus> markmx, а man sed сделать слабо? там же расписано все
<markmx> там тока про s
<artus> markmx, учитывая что вопрос звучал а вот буква s что значит?, то причем тут tr вообе ? ))
<artus> причем причем тут tr к седу ? на него тоже если что есть ман ))) tr - translate or delete characters
<markmx> так что значит транслировать то ? в мане пример банального субстракшена на tr
<markmx> s/pol/tod/ == tr/pol/tod/
<artus> markmx, man sed |grep tr , нет там таких примеров , а со своими примерами разбирайся с тем кто писал ман )
<markmx> да я про регулярки а не про сед
<markmx> в седе нету
<markmx> там тока пример с s
<openvoid> Interpolates s{}{}	    Substitution	  yes* | tr{}{}	  Transliteration	  no (but see below)
<markmx> мне надо было понять какие есть еще варианты и нашел лан перловщиков пойду помучаю, их тема вроде как
<openvoid> markmx, таже разница что между "" и '' походу
<markmx> ну лан :) эт я так, фенотропил просто не дает расслабится :) шторит с него, я даже умудрился марбелс на брейнфак режиме пройти и на самом сложном левеле у меня даже в запасе еще 12 ходов осталось
<shenmue> а я doom на nightmare проходил... жалко что посложней низя
<markmx> :) дум алогичен
<go8765> почему они пишут gtm хорош для диалапа http://zenway.ru/page/gtm-gnome-transfer-manager ?
<go8765> в убунте есть паке sextractor гы
<shenmue> наверное видеоролик какой нибуть
<go8765> нет. расшифровывается как source extractor for astronomical images :)
<shenmue> go8765 я тебе могу другое посоветовать
<shenmue> поставь себе memaker
<go8765> и чё с ним делать? :) я вместо аватаров ставлю себе дефолтные обои убунты :)
<go8765> eatmonkey в виде дэба есть?
<artus> есть
<Sergey_IT> go8765, а поискать...
<artus> все есть , если ты думаеш что здесь гугл
 * Sergey_IT проверил батарею на нетбуке - осталась половина емкости (
<go8765> Sergey_IT, на офсайте смотрел, в гугле смотрел, на лаунчпаде смотрел, а синаптике-смотрел. нигде не нашёл
<go8765> решил сдесь спросить
<artus> go8765, значит  ланчпад, оффсайт и гугл не авторитетны?
<go8765> вот только что нашёл https://launchpad.net/~lainme/+archive/ppa/+build/2159096
<go8765> так выж говорите, что есть о_О
<artus> go8765, да потому что на твои вопросы можно отвечать от фонаря)) тыж только после этого начинаеш включать голову и искать)
<go8765> неправда
<go8765> я ж написал
<go8765> хотя иногда-правда
<artus> и находиш же ))) почему сразу же, без промежутков искать )
<go8765> в этот раз не нашёл
<staff_nowa> всем привет, есть такой вопрос если по wi-fi идёт ping с высокими прыжками, есть ли возможность, что кто-то пытается словить пакеты?
<go8765> только упоминание о фэйлд-билде
<artus> ну наверно потому что нет? такое не приходило в голову ? ))
<staff_nowa> но по проводу идёт нормальный пинг
<artus> staff_nowa, есть возможность что это вайфай )
<staff_nowa> <artus> т.е. роутеру хана?
<artus> а ктож его знает то)
<staff_nowa> идёт 2.12 ms потом 100 ms
<staff_nowa> и ни один файл не могу докачать по wi-fi
<artus> staff_nowa, соседи, микроволновка, мало ли )
<staff_nowa> сейчас пойду соседей обрублю :D
<staff_nowa> я к ним подход знаю хороший :D
<staff_nowa> сейчас опять нормальный пинг
<staff_nowa> странно
 * baronos ппц с такой скоростью только в космос  1 255 Б\с
<artus> baronos, ну го ж сидит то) и не жалуется)
<baronos> artus: ну я когда на спутнике халявном сидел, я тоже не жаловался 128 кб\с ))
<artus> baronos, фигасе , это еще терпимо )
<staff_nowa> да 128 кб/c это круто
<go8765> я не только не жалуюсь, я почти что доволен
<staff_nowa> по сравнению с 20 kb/s
<staff_nowa> :D
<baronos> artus: дык конечно когда раздают на халяву (точнее раздавали) ))
<go8765> чем 3-ее ядро лучше?
<artus> go8765, скачай, собери) проверь :D
<artus> какраз 3 дня скачивать, сутки собирать)
<go8765> artus, так есть в ппа. вот я думаю - обновляться или нет
<baronos> О_о
<go8765> есть приемущества?
<baronos> оно ж для преспика
<staff_nowa> да конечно есть
<staff_nowa> попробуй и узнаешь :D
<go8765> это оно ж Linux kernel headers for version 3.0.0 on x86/x86_64 ?
<artus> go8765, как бы тебе сказать, даже если есть толку то тебе ? выигрыша на своем железе ты ниразу не получиш
<baronos>  artus гыыыы "1 546 Б/с – 388 КБ из 628 КБ, 2 мин." :D ппц
<go8765> artus, т.е. можно не тратить время на скачивание/обновление...?
<artus> baronos, та да, это вам не 700м за минуту тянуть, здеть нервы должны быть)
<artus> go8765, смысла ниикакого
<go8765> это тоже: да потому что на твои вопросы можно отвечать от фонаря)) тыж только после этого начинаеш включать голову и искать) ?
<artus> go8765, нет, потому что толку тебе от новых плюшек никакого
<go8765> ну хоть расскажи что за плюшки, может я захочу себе железо поменять аж. многозадачность ?
<baronos> go8765:  к примеру почитай что в 3,2 ну и примерно тоже самое в 3,0 http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32727
<athlon3d> hi
<baronos> !hi | athlon3d
<ubuntuhelp> athlon3d: Привет! Добро пожаловать на канал #ubuntu-ru
<athlon3d> Ребят! Не у кого не было проблем с timidity - это миди плеер. Он у меня трещит при запуске
<artus> baronos, надо добавить "проходите мимо, не задерживайтесь" :D
<athlon3d> Я gnu solfege поставил, плеер внешний (timidity) и как начинает играть
<baronos> artus: :D
<artus> athlon3d, пульс симу виной, ибо зло он непомерное
<athlon3d> Бля Вы ебанулись чтоли?
<artus> @kban athlon3d пшол вон
<baronos> хмм, и к чему это было...
<artus> к раковой опухоли в мозку, вытиснившей оный
<Sergey_IT> baronos, ядро, кстати, уже *-08
<staff_nowa> за чего его послали спать :D
<baronos> Sergey_IT: я знаю, у меня сейчас печалька со скоростью((
<Sergey_IT> baronos, штрафанули за превышение?
<go8765> дайте ппа для ядер
<baronos> Sergey_IT: наверно, 1 546 Б/с – 388 КБ из 628 КБ, 2 мин. это ж ппц как грустно))
<go8765> *хотя я уже гуглю
<baronos> go8765: /me текст  и тогда получится со звездочкой)
 * go8765 хотя я уже гуглю
 * go8765 точно
<go8765> мне вот интересно, что за автоматическая дефрагментация, если ext вроде не фрагментируется... ?
<artus> фрагментируется, но ооооочень незначительно
<Sergey_IT> ну это от нагрузки зависит все-таки - все можно загадить )
<baronos> artus: смотрел Шпион выйди вон?
<artus> не
<baronos> новый кин, нашел у себя на трекере буду качать так как только локалка в 200кб\с работает((
<go8765> я кажется нашёл своё призвание. меняешь ник на - катя и вперёд за эмоциями :)
<baronos> странное призвание
<Sergey_IT> точнее - извращение )
<Sergey_IT> go8765, поменяй ник на baronOS )
<go8765> Sergey_IT: ты имел ввиду- balgenOS
<go8765> ?
<go8765> в убунте есть качалка, качающая последовательно?
<go8765> или если указать один сегмент в разбивке, будет оно?
<Denel_Manilov> fatRat?
<Denel_Manilov> kget
<go8765> kget чё-то не хочет запускаться
<go8765> а в фатрате я как-то не увидел
<go8765> ничё такого
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-07
<go8765> ping
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, Понг.
<Tenzor> Доброй ночи!
<go8765> все спят
<Tenzor> Вчера обращался по поводу монтирования ntfs раздела.
<go8765> уже
<Tenzor> Вобщем - мне помогли: прописал в fstabs в опциях uid=1000, gid=1000
<Tenzor> Работает.
<Tenzor> go8765: Это правильно, что спят... Ночь всё-таки!
<go8765> ты ослика из под вайна запускаешь?
<go8765> artus, и фатрат хорош
<Tenzor> go8765: уже запустил... Теперь качаю ЛоЛ,  завтра потестю - апуститься или нет..
<Tenzor> Хотя чувствую, Юнити не для меня: неудобно переключаться между задачами, не все программы нормально отображаются (flush, например)...
<go8765> чё-то fatrat не качает последовательно. а wget интересно, качает?
<User590[web]> help
<User590[web]> pls
<User590[web]> помогите с интернетом на убунту\
<yurau> на tegra 3 убунту пойдет?
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<athlon3d> Привет всем!
<athlon3d> У меня проблема со звуком в gnu solfege
<athlon3d> При проигрывании слышен треск при старте. Играю через timidity. Там нет каких-то настроек, чтоб этого избежать.
<athlon3d> ?
<User683[web]> zdrastvuyte
<User683[web]> umenya est voprossi
<User683[web]> ya noob v ubuntu
<User683[web]> mojete pomoch?
<User683[web]> lyudi
<User683[web]> ayyy
<User683[web]> pomogite pls
<User683[web]> lyudi kto v seti?
<User683[web]> pomogite pojaluysta
<User683[web]> est kto?
<Zogar> вот так и появляются разочаровавшиеся в линуксе пользователи
<Zogar> и байки о недружелюбных красноглазых линуксоидах
<Sergey_IT> линуксоид - самое терпеливое существо на Земле. Естественный отбор, однако
<markmx> а в шелле есть аналог for I=0; i<10; I++ ?? прсото я то выкрутился while но мало ли, мож лиспаед сочнил :)
<Sergey_IT> markmx, http://web.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/bash_scripting_guide/
<markmx> да уже нашел :)
<markmx> заметил такую особенность, если задан вопрос и прошло более минуты - значит ответ уже найден :)
<Sergey_IT> а чего спрашиваешь? Если ответ можно найти за минуту, проще не спрашивать )
<markmx> ну я пока писал вопрос, во втором потоке искал ответ в гугле :)
<markmx> ну а дальше .. .просто забыл терминировать первый поток :)
<toxa> всем привет, что лучше для десктоп с 4Гб оперативы..... 32bit PAE или 64bit систему?
<Sergey_IT> как я понимаю - самому решать, пограничный случай )
<toxa> интересует вопрос стабильности
<openvoid> насчет стабильности скорее всего монопенисуально
<antarale> hi
<antarale> есть ли чтото типо google translate client под kubuntu?
<antarale> Vertaler фурычит через раз
<User295[web]> Возникла проблема при установке Убунты 11.04. На материнка с интегрированным видео, но установлена и видеокарта. Монитор подключен через видеокарту.
<Sergey_IT> отключи в биосе интегрированную
<Sergey_IT> и какая карта?
<User295[web]> GeForce 8800
<Sergey_IT> нормально должна завестись
<User295[web]> Спасибо за совет, так и сделаю.
<Sergey_IT> !nvidia | User295[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User295[web]: Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<ambal> q2all)
<ambal> такой вопрос, скачиваю все сезоны south park с торрента qBittorent'ом , было скачано 83%, после чего выключили свет, включаю и он перепроверяет и показывает, что скачано 10.1% , а по размеру папки уже 51гб, т.е. сколько всё и весить должно... не пойму в чём про
<go8765> ambal: здравтвуй. тебя приветствует qbittorent. это мои баги, знакомься. Если захочешь пользоваться нормальным клиентом, то установи его
<Sergey_IT> ambal, может это зарезервированное место
<ambal> Sergey_IT: хм... возможно
<ambal> Sergey_IT: но всё-ровно, почему было 83% и стало 10.1% ?
<go8765> ambal: по тому что у кьюбитторента бывают такие глюки. бывает даже что в один прекрасный день ты его запустишь, а он не увидит ранее скачанные фильмы и начнёт их качать заново, так что привыкай :)
<Sergey_IT> ambal, так может и скачалось, но последняя таблица раположения кусков не сохранилась
<go8765> *ты их тоже потом не увидишь, сразу после того как он начнёт их заново качать(пока не докачает, разумеется)
<ambal> go8765: ясно... спасибо..
<ambal> Sergey_IT: т.е. что мне делать?)
<go8765> ambal: такое же бывает и у делюги и у трансмиссии
<Arsen_> Добрый день! Нужна подмога по настройке мышки. Чтобы при нажатии левой +правой кнопки была эмуляция средней кнопки.. Мышь беспроводная Logitech MX AIR (средней кнопки нет)
<Arsen_> ubuntu 11.10
<ambal> go8765: что посоветуете делать?) не хотелось бы заново качать 51гб (
<Arsen_> xorg.conf крутил - никак не получается.. пробовал разные конфигурации
<go8765> ambal: это и посоветую - заново качать :) но уже нормальным клиентом :) (как вариант - дать скушать торрент файл вузе или флюшу и указать правильно папку и посмотреть, что будет)
<go8765> *флюшу
<ambal> go8765: что за вузе или флюша?) клиенты такие?) как название полностью?)
<Anton2d> Кто-нибудь замечал в 10.10, что при убирании галочки в контекстном меню десктопа "киип алигнед", она после перезагрузки восстанавливается ?
<Anton2d> Баг или фича ?
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<Sergey_IT> ку
<skai-falkorr> бубенцы бубенцы радостно звенят
<Irvingel> Привет всем
<Sergey_IT> скай, и чего у тебя там звенит? Поподробнее
<skai-falkorr> бубенчики:) рождество же
<skai-falkorr> иль эт тока буржуи могут праздновать рождество?
<Sergey_IT> скай, тогда со святками тебя )
<skai-falkorr> надо ребутнуть
<UA1000> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/DIY/135764/
<Irvingel> кто нибудь настраивал wi-fi на d-link 2640 NRU ?
<Irvingel> странности какие-то происходят, DHCP не хочет давать адреса
<Irvingel> вручную коннектится, но в инет доступа нет
<Irvingel> сам модем не пингуется, но другие устройства в сети пингуются на ура
<Irvingel> проблема решена перепрошивкой)
<UA1000> ...
<Vlad___> Добрый день. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как в терминале можно поглядеть что transmission-daemon делает?
<Vlad___> в текстовом виде можно какую-то статистику получить от него?
<skai-falkorr> Vlad___: это демон же. чтобы чтото получить - нужен клиент. хоть transmission-cli
<Zogar> вроде нет, можно через веб к нему цепляться, например
<Zogar> с клиентского компа браузером
<Zogar> и им рулить, соответственно
<Vlad___> skai-falkorr: ну а от mdadm я ведь могу что-то получать, читая /proc/mdstat. это вроде тоже демон
<skai-falkorr> Vlad___: ну так читай /proc
<skai-falkorr> для трансмишшена
<Vlad___> skai-falkorr: я не могу найти проц для трансмишна
<skai-falkorr> ps -aux | grep trans
<Vlad___> Zogar: так и делаю сейчас, но хочется через терминал по ssh
<skai-falkorr> узнай номер проца
<skai-falkorr> потом кат/проц/4324324235й252345
<Zogar> Vlad___: хз, мне проще в браузере кнопку на панели тыркнуть
<Vlad___> skai-falkorr: там дофига всего
<skai-falkorr> дык это проц
<skai-falkorr> ты сам хотел ковырять его, вместо кли
<Vlad___> attr/            cmdline          environ          latency          mountinfo        numa_maps        personality      sessionid        status autogroup        comm             exe              limits           mounts           oom_adj
<Vlad___> и тд
<Vlad___> а в кли как?
<Vlad___> параметры запуска
<Vlad___> если просто $transmission-cli то он мне выводит список опций для настройки
<Vlad___> ща
<Vlad___> да, в man тоже пусто
<Vlad___> пишут в нете "transmissioncli можно использовать для создания новых торрент-файлов, просмотра доп. информации о торрент-файле (трекер, личеры, сидеры), проверки целостности данных.
<Vlad___> skai-falkorr: вы уверены, что он может показать какую-то статистику по текущим раздачам/скачке? скорость там пиры сиды и тд?
<skai-falkorr> http://www.transmissionbt.com/images/screenshots/Curses-Large.jpg
<Vlad___> skai-falkorr: o_O как?
<skai-falkorr> ага
<Vlad___> skai-falkorr: это https://github.com/fagga/transmission-remote-cli#readme
<baronos> хола хола)
<zabadzzzz> добрый вечер. Гном 3. http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/20120107173434.png - взгляните,пожалуйста, на иконки и текст. Если поменять иконки и шрифт, а потом вернуть на исходное значение, то все норм, но делать так при каждом запуске ОС - лень. Никто не стыкалс
<zabadzzzz> я? (ATI Radeon HD 6470M, ноут Acer 5253G)
<baronos> это ати виновата
<baronos> zabadzzzz: попробуй открытые дрова, но не факт что гном 3 будет так же хорошо работать как на нвидиа
<baronos> ну или сделай скрипт который будет при запуске менять и ставить образто шрифт и иконки
<zabadzzzz> тут с дровами уйма проблем.
<zabadzzzz> Что я только не делала (с)
<baronos> ну это ати
<zabadzzzz> я когда сносил-ставил драйвера, по 15и мануалам прошелся,наверное
<zabadzzzz> я уже даже не помню что и как я сделал
<zabadzzzz> "apt-get install fglrx"
<zabadzzzz> последняя команда,после которой ничего не тормозит,но лажа с шрифтами и иконками
<skai-falkorr> ты поставил открытые дрова
<skai-falkorr> просто
<skai-falkorr> попробуй опставить патченные с ппа
<zabadzzzz> уже боюсь лезть, если честно :D
<zabadzzzz> на десктопе нвидия, так вообще все супер, а тут ноут со АТI
<zabadzzzz> ухх
<zabadzzzz> а вообще юзает кто гномшелл?
<baronos> zabadzzzz: я
<zabadzzzz> baronos, у меня вот в gnome-shell-tweak вид оформления окна не применяется. Остается с сис.параметров
<skai-falkorr> https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers
<baronos> zabadzzzz: тема окон и тема GTK в версии гш 3,2,1 надо перезапустить гш alt+f2 'r' enter
<zabadzzzz> что интересно - alt+f2 не работает
<baronos> zabadzzzz: зайди в сис параметры - клавиатура - комб клав - система - Показать диалог запуска команды поставь Alt+F2
<baronos> не пугайся если гном слетит))) при перезапуске это версия 3,2,1 ))
<zabadzzzz> ух,шайтан-машина
<zabadzzzz> и опять иконки,что же за...
<skai-falkorr> я те дал ппа с дровами открытыми пропатченными
<zabadzzzz> skai-falkorr, ага,вижу
<zabadzzzz> E: Не удалось найти пакет libg3dvl-mesa
<zabadzzzz> я же добавил ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers
<zabadzzzz> ммммм
<skai-falkorr> а apt-get update ты сделал?
<zabadzzzz> да,все так же
<zabadzzzz> все, качает, там лажа в /etc/apt/sources.list.d/oibaf-graphics-drivers-oneiric.list была
<zabadzzzz> какой-то ain в конце файла
<polat> привет всем
<go8765> jdownloader вроде плохо работаетс 7ой явой :(
<polat> Если я переделаю свой комп на почтовой сервер, могу я отправлят писмо от своего комп
<polat> ????
<brestows> а почему нет?
<polat> brestows вы мне сказали
<polat> ??
<polat> ало
<polat> люди
<shenmue> алло
<shenmue> вам кого?
<go8765> алло
<polat> lда
<polat> Если я переделаю свой комп на почтовой сервер, могу я отправлят писмо от своего комп
<polat> у меня вопрос
<go8765> мне пожалуйста ambala
<go8765> ...а ... его нет. ну пусть тогда перезвонит, когда прийдёт
<shooreek> повесьте трубку , не балуйтесь. здесь все серьезно
<go8765> я не знаю. но судя по вопросу выше, то да
<go8765> 9:13:17      b*restows | а почему нет?
<shooreek> во дела! дропбокс в консоли работает оказывается,ну  ваще.век живи - век учись
<stolzus> голденбой прям :)
<useall> go8765: алло,а амбала нету.он с ребятами во дворе в дропбокс играет.что-что? в консоли?ах да,конечно в консоли!
<stolzus> :)))
<shooreek> сейчас изза тебя ктото помощи неполучит , не занимай линию
<go8765> ошибочка то. а линия многоканальная оказалась...
<shooreek> ты на венде наверно. везунчекЪ  а у меня финч в одну строку
<romanshevelev> ынтфзешс
<shooreek> у вас 2 ошибки
<romanshevelev> угу. судо и мимо
<romanshevelev> у меня проблема с настройкой принтера. я, конечно прочитаю, что можно. но если кто готов помочь новичку  - буду благодарен
<shooreek> я сам новичек. первый раз без десктопа поставил зачем-то гольную консоль и так все интересно.
<baronos> установи десктоп
<openvoid> не искушай зарождающегося Ъ :)
<shooreek> а в чем прикол тогда? дестоп у меня на соседнем компе есть. Семерка. А я так , полазить от нечего делать поставил.
<shooreek> все равно я даже хп не соберу из убунты что на нее ни ставь)))))
<romanshevelev> эт точно. наверняка гуру умеют. но пока нигде не нашел описания, как заставить по человечьи показать тв с тюнера. в винде - я даже не задумывался. таймшифт - тут вообще диковинка
<romanshevelev> принтер не работает. установил hplips. не катит
<shooreek> люди из мегаполиса едут в деревню именно по той же причине почему я из семерки зашел в консоль
<himik> да, я тоже хочу уехать жить из этих сраных химок
<Zogar> и я, и я не хочу в МСК жить
<romanshevelev> приезжай к нам в Березники
<Zogar> это где? )
<go8765> himik=XuMuK ?
<romanshevelev> пермский край
<himik> нет
<himik> himik=himik
<shooreek> если лазить в консоли пофигу что за окном химки или березники.
<romanshevelev> f ghbynth jlby abr yt hf,jntn
<useall> =))
<romanshevelev> принтер один фик не работает
<himik> romanshevelev: а он есть в списке поддерживаемых устройств в hplip?
<romanshevelev> lf
<romanshevelev> да
<go8765> !printer
<ubuntuhelp> настроить печать в Ubuntu см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers и http://linuxprinting.org . Список поддерживаемого оборудования: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters Как расшарить см. !printer-sharing ps: !hp-laserjet10xx !canon
<romanshevelev> ь1132
<himik> я на работе и у знакомых ставил на разные МФУ и принтеры, и всё работало
<himik> 1132 работает
<himik> в офисе
<shooreek> а че тебе обязательно вот нужен этот принтер чтоли?
<himik> только там убубном надо
<go8765> !printer | romanshevelev
<ubuntuhelp> romanshevelev: настроить печать в Ubuntu см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers и http://linuxprinting.org . Список поддерживаемого оборудования: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters Как расшарить см. !printer-sharing ps: !hp-laserjet10xx !canon
<himik> и документации всё есть
<romanshevelev> вот у меня пока как раз "расшарить" видимо не получалось...
<shooreek> zgv поставил для просмотра картинок из mc.Это как ? тру? или не тру? или  есть что-то лучше
<shooreek> жпг открывает - значит тру,сам догадался
 * baronos пошел ставить dvb карту и рыбачить
<baronos> Во, кстати, кто толковый сортировщик файлов в каталогах знает под линукс?
<artus> baronos, bash ))) сортирует как захочеш )
<artus> если заставиш конечно)
<trizer> всем привет, у меня задача такая встала, мне нужно для отладочной платы (с ARM) скомпилировать модуль uvcvideo. не знаю с какой стороны подступиться
<artus> с чтения мануалов на предмет - а как же оно компилится то
<artus> хотя вобщето в ядре уже должно быть включено
<trizer> ну читал кончено
<baronos> artus: кстати, просил, вот те видео http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pm5jZxe4_XU :D пашет как ласточка ;)
<trizer> дело в том что к плате доступа не имею, хотелось бы понять как а общем случае компилятся модули (пусть модуль минимальный и без Make файла)
<artus> baronos, это ты там с чернобелой авой в минусе?
<trizer> как я понял нужны исходники ядра или я заблуждаюсь?
<baronos> artus: угу)
<romanshevelev> утвердлает, что для моего принтера требуется проприетарный драйвер - предлагает запустить hp-plugin. а он ругается на отсутствие моделя zlib  у питона
<artus> baronos, ну так что, можно таки ставить или нет? ато ты своим убиганием на федору как то с толку сбиваеш)
<baronos> artus: можно, я тут сделал немного по другому, я оставил реп старый и добавил сид, обновился и теперь вообще гуд, дрова встали правда не сразу. Сейчас темы напихал, комбинации воткнул и гуууд))
<baronos> artus: мой вердикт: -можно юзать) ща приготовил статью как тут тему ставить самого гном-шелла)
<artus> baronos, ты вообще распиши как его все ставить так чтоб сразу )
<dantess> всем добрый вечер и с Рождеством
<baronos> artus: правда я столкнулся с такой штукой, если ctrl+shift на смену раскладки, то в терминале ctrl+shift+c/v не работают, пришлось капс сделать на смену(
<artus> baronos, а я по капсу и переключаю )
<baronos> гыы
<knz_> Добрый вечер
<knz_> Кно нибудь знает адрес репозитория grdit?
<knz_> Кто-нибудь*
<angry_> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<baronos> knz_: sudo apt-get install gedit
<artus> а учитывая что он дефолтный то нафига к нему ппа?
<knz_> в репах ubuntu 2.30.4 а последняя версия 3.2.3
<baronos> у тебя какая убунту то ?
<artus> что в нем такого кардинального ? навые цвета добавили чтоль ? )))
<baronos> artus: да ладно О_о )))
<artus> baronos, у меня тож 2.3)
<artus> knz_, The latest stable release is 2.30.2 (what's new). бросай курить веники )
<baronos> 3.2.6
<artus> baronos, и ты тоже ))
<artus> baronos, http://projects.gnome.org/gedit/
<knz_> https://launchpad.net/gedit
<artus> если на оффсайте последний релиз 2.3, то 3.2 с ланчпада мне нафиг не нужен)))
<baronos> artus: дык это на 11,04 он типа посл стабильный такой))
<baronos> начиная с 3,2,0 пошел новый стабильный. так как гном 2 мертв))
<artus> ааа, вот оно че ))) а толку ? )))
 * Sergey_IT батарея нетбука восстановилась - емкость 90% от номинала
<baronos> да ни какого, тупо на гтк3 ))
<artus> baronos, я вот чето смотрю сюда http://git.gnome.org/browse/gedit/tree/NEWS и никак не пойму нафиг вообще заморачиватся обновлениями гедита)
<baronos> гыы, ну по всей видимости они его портируют чтоб в будущем на гтк4 пересесть) ну это мне кажется так)
<artus> это ж не среда разработки чтоб с ней носится) так, раз в пятилетку чего то вписать если лень в нано или ви лезть )
<artus> geany ито адекватнее как редактор )
<baronos> knz_: если уж так сильно хочется, ставь 11,10 убунту + ппа тест гном 3,3,3 и будет тебе мега последний не стабильный... А так если не лень собирай из исходников)
<baronos> хотя то и то на убунту так в лень делать((
<knz_> ставить 11.10 лень. надоело уже.
<Sergey_IT> baronos, тебе в рекламные агенты пора идти
<baronos> надо бы)
<artus> baronos, ты там мануал давай пиши )
<baronos> artus: пишу, пишу))
<Sergey_IT> baronos, как Задорнов?
<baronos> Sergey_IT: Я так не умею, я скромно)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, скромное никто читать не будет ))
<baronos> Sergey_IT: ну, я видео пихаю туда свои) типа фишка такая)
<go8765> а есть какой-то гедит с закладками?
<baronos> а он разве без закладок?
<baronos> http://i.min.us/ibzWVIDhlOP2lM.png соответственно в первой закладке написанно ЗАКЛАДКА 1 :D
<Sergey_IT> все Похабыча смотрят,что ли?
<baronos> Я мороженно кушаю, и думаю что написать еще)
<baronos> artus: ну как бы лайт версия готова :D
<artus> baronos, паказывай) и готовь хард версию)
<aleksei`> всем ку
<baronos> artus: http://baronos-gs.blogspot.com/2012/01/debian-7-unstable-gnome-321.html
 * baronos убежал нервно курить, и ждать суда...
<artus> baronos, первое, репы впиши которые в сорс лист совал) чтоб не бегать по генераторам
<artus> тег code вроде как есть на блогспоте
<baronos> ща попробую, я просто в хтмл 0))
<go8765> baronos: your file didnt exist or unavailable. http://i.minus.com/ibzWVIDhlOP2lM.png
<baronos> какой браузер?
<artus> baronos, http://dotrb.blogspot.com/2009/02/16-advanced-html-tags.html
 * Sergey_IT нетбук теперь как новый - 6 часов от батареи работать может )
<baronos> artus: ппц я аж спотел, пока не понял что это просто уменьшение размера на кнопках))
<sig_wall> baronos: debian sid != 7
<sig_wall> 7 это wheezy :)
<baronos> обновление сид чтоб гном 321 был, так как на визи 3,0
<baronos> artus: эт ты на виртуалке решил протестить?))
<go8765> baronos: iron
<baronos> go8765: а так http://i.minus.com/ibsSgi5YDv5KZX.png
<go8765> почему когда я пользуюсь dooble  у меня запускается Libre Office?
<go8765> baronos: щя посмотрю
<User766[web]> Товарищи, кто может помочь, советом. Устанавливаю Ubuntu 11, на диск нарезал RW, перезагрузился, выбрал язык, нажал "Установить Ubuntu", появился черный экран с мигающим курсором
<User766[web]> выбираю другие пункты меню, тот же самый эффект
<Sergey_IT> проверить диск и мд5
<baronos> писал через неро?
<Sergey_IT> baronos, язык то спрашивает, значит загрузчик распознало
<baronos> Sergey_IT: Я тут писал несколько раз убунту 11,10 исо манагером типа, и у меня альтернейт дальше курсором мигал после выбора пункта меню любова (
<Sergey_IT> baronos, у меня такого никогда не было. Все пишу бразеро на минимальной скорости на CDR, и качаю только с официального сайта
<Sergey_IT> правда, последнее время больше флешкой пользуюсь
<baronos> Sergey_IT: в лине у меня тоже не было такого, это винда че то мутит)) прости не уточнил, я в винде нарезал..
<Sergey_IT> baronos, я вин не пользуюсь ))
<baronos> хехе, ну вот бывают и такие чудеса там))
<Sergey_IT> baronos, 3 года назад не замечал )
<Sergey_IT> нее - 4 года )
<baronos> хехе))
<jazzok> ну вы даете! у меня тут 4 утра или здесь все гики недобитые остались?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-08
<go8765> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<go8765> !rules | jazzok
<ubuntuhelp> jazzok: please see above
<go8765> !respect
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='respect'
<andrex> !askthebot > go8765
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, please see my private message
<jazzok> go8765 чего сума сошел, кого я оскорбил или что то нарушил?
<go8765> jazzok: "или здесь все гики недобитые остались?" ?
<jazzok> блин да ты чего чувак надо иметь чувство юмора))) я же пошутил
<go8765> ну тогда ставь ")" вконце, а то непонятно как-то
<jazzok> я даже не знаю, что сказать )
<go8765> jazzok: хорошо, что ты пошутил )
<shenmue> gso
<shenmue> пыщ*
<andrex> gso прикольней было)
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг.
<go8765> можно как-то запускать явовое приложение на определённой версии явы, а не той что по умолчанию?
<go8765> у меня гномпанель не видит кгета, что делать?
<andrex> если тока поставил, то перелогинься
<go8765> да нет вроде нетолько
<go8765> и ещё - какой формат видео меньше всего весит? webm 3gp или ещё какой-то?
<Anton2d> Есть ли возможность командой из консоли заставить определенный процесс "заснуть"
<Anton2d> nice не совсем то что мне надо.
<Anton2d> То есть нужно не приоритет задать, а поставить процесс как бы на паузу.
<Ilshat> привет всем. скажите, как правильно настроить маршрутизацию. подсеть роутера 192.168.1.0/24, но чтобы был прямой доступ (без впн) к локальной сети, надо добавить 192.168.0.0/16, что вроде как конфликтует с сеткой роутера
<Ilshat> к локальной сети провайдера*
<Anton2d> Ведь есть же возможность сказать процессу "stop" а потом "continue"
<Anton2d> из скрипта ?
<Ilshat> Anton2d: kill -s SIGCONT processid
<Ilshat> Anton2d: kill -s SIGSTOP processid
<Anton2d> Вот спасибо!
<Anton2d> processid=PID ? по имени сразу никак ?
<Ilshat> можно через pidof получить PID
<Anton2d> это я умею, понял
<Ilshat> по имени
<Anton2d> получилось вот так kill -s SIGSTOP `pidof firefox-bin` , Спасибо еще раз.
<ei-grad> Anton2d: man pkill
<Anton2d> ;) да, так однако красивей и проще.
<nicloay> Здоров народ, может ктонибудь объяснить как почту настроить, есть 2 сервера - один должен отсылать почту через другой, уперся в postfix relay
<nicloay> можно за какойнибудь бенефит )
<moonsnake> всем здравствуйте! народ помогите в чем может быть проблема, устанавливаю ubuntu 11.10? ставиться нормально, загружается grub? при старте черный экран и все, что может быть?
<brestows> в драйверах на видео
<brestows> может быть
<moonsnake> да видео не причем, он самого начала не стартует
<nicloay> moonsnake: стартани в консоль моде, и смотри логи
<moonsnake> в том то и дело что он не цепляет загрузку
<moonsnake> вообще
<brestows> в граб отредактируй строку запуска что бы splash убрать и тогда вместо черного экрана будет идти лог загрузки и смотри на чем тормозит
<moonsnake> ubuntu стартует в initramfs, что может быть?
<andrex> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=123281.0 тут посмотри
<Vlad___> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=175691.0 У меня убунта тож батарейку нашла на десктопе
<Vlad___> наверное cmos
<Vlad___> как при загрузке зайти в терминал? кнтрл+альт+ф(1-12) не срабатывают, при нажатии выводится ^@
<andrex> Vlad___: батарейеа не сдохщая, и может дата не правильная, или какие нибудь настройки биос не нравятся
<Vlad___> andrex: бред
<andrex> Vlad___: шифт и в груб выбираеш режим востановления или чёто типа того
<Vlad___> andrex: спасиб, ща попробую
<Vlad___> зараза. а в грубе Ф10 срабатывает.
<Vlad___> а при загрузке пишет ^[[25~
<andrex> acpi=no или noacpi попробуй в параметры загрузки воткнуть
<andrex> или даже ACPI=off, чёт забыл..
<Vlad___> да уж, логика. зашел по ssh, попробовал запустить иксы. выдало много разных ошибок, одна из которых заключалась в отсутствии места
<Vlad___> удалил пару гигов торрентов, попробовал заново запустить иксы. получилось.
<Vlad___> перезагрузился и всё ОК
<Melkor> Здарова други! Есть трабл с Creative X-Fi Fatal1ty FPS... она конечно определилась в убунте 11.10, но не работает передняя панель (5 дюймовая), а именно наушники... микрофон не пробовал, но думаю, что и он тоже... Как подружить?
<Vlad___> пробовал переустанавливать систему?
<Melkor> а больше никак?
<Vlad___> я с таким сталкивался на винде(самая первая креатив с внешней панелькой, платинум кажется называлась). с драйверами под них какая-то жесть
<Melkor> у меня лично титаниум чемпион, и заводилась легко и сама... а тут...
<Melkor> хм.... да они типа того и есть, тока с приставкой  геймера
<Vlad___> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1831094 ?
<shooreek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1831094 ▒│
<Melkor> как писали во многих сайтах, креатив уже поддерживает все карты...
<Melkor> ага ща смотрю
<Vlad___> Melkor: у меня инет тормозит. не грузятся страницы. это гугл выдал, посмотри, пожалуйста http://www.google.ru/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=creative+panel+ubuntu&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&ei=I2IJT5HkFMLrOeHyufcL
<Vlad___> там что-то есть похожее на твою проблему
<Melkor> да там полно))) и ограничивается в основном "у меня не работает"))) ща ищу дальше) спасибо за наводку)
<Vlad___> А как можно узнать сколько аудио каналов заложено в видео файле?
<Melkor> в vlc можно правой кнопкой, аудио и каналы...
<Melkor> там более чем возможно не высветит
<Melkor> ну или ctrl+i
<Vlad___> я наверное не то спросил. мне интересно идёт ли дорожка в формате 2/5.1/7.1
<Melkor> там инфа
<Melkor> ну если дорожка поддерживает эти форматы то да.
<Vlad___> "A52 Audio (aka AC3) (a52 )" а на ресивер идёт не многоканальный. вот и думаю в видео проблема или в ресивере.
<Melkor> это 2-х канальное стерио
<Melkor> ща файл как раз открыл с стерио и там аналогичный кодек
<Vlad___> понятно. значит бесполезно выжимать 5.1 из него
<Melkor> ну скорее всего да
<Melkor> скачай какой-нить фильм с 5.1 каналом... включай на саунде 5 1 и вперед...
<Melkor> плеер автоматом переведет кодек и будет гнать в нужном
<Vlad___> спасибо, сейчас поищу
<m3v> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) Daily Build кто нить уже ставил?
<m3v> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<WEB800> привет. может кто подсказать http://pastebin.ru/4Nkmccyg
<shooreek> Irssi осваиваю , кажется получилось =) теперь буду жить в консоли ,как в монастыре
<artus> зачем ирси если есть weechat же ? )
<shooreek> ну и его попробую , я все проги ставлю какие есть ))
<shooreek> еще торенты надо врубить , ну и для просмотра картинок вместо zgv чегонибудь поискать. может получше есть
<User185[web]> Скажите, можно ли как нибудь запустить 5 корел на убунту?
<sined228> привет всем, есть кто тут?
<User185[web]> Привет
<sined228> подскажите пожалуйста, реально ли установить убунту с флешки?
<Sergey_IT>  sined228, легко, смотри на официальном сайте
<sined228> спасибо
<User185[web]> Подскажите кто нибудь как можно запустить 5 корел на убунту?
<artus> User185[web], почем брал?
<shooreek> weechat да, поудобней будет.
<User185[web]> $410
<User185[web]> 408 точнее
<sined228> нашел....делаю через какую то UNetbootin - все встало на 4%
<artus> User185[web], и зачем тогда такой изврат ? спроси на канале вайна , авось заводили его таки
<sined228> все готово..пошел ставить с флешки
<User185[web]> Просто установлена убунту и семерка. На семерке ваяю в кореле. Хотелось бы полность перескочить на убунту, а без корела мне никак...
<sharikoff> а без убунту?
<andrey_> :)
<User185[web]> Если сделать ничего не получится, останусь на убунту и семерке сразу..:)
<sharikoff> ну вот
<sharikoff> сам все придумал
<sharikoff> молодец
<User185[web]> так это ж неудобно!!
<User185[web]> :)
<sharikoff> я повторюсь
<User185[web]> Тогда прийдеться второй комп брать
<sharikoff> никогда под вайном
<sharikoff> ни ког да
<User185[web]> один рабочий, второй развлекательный60
<sharikoff> ничего не будет работать так как в винде
<sharikoff> можно поставить виртуалку
<shooreek> поставь убунту в виртуалку
<sharikoff> если памяти много
<User185[web]> Смысл тогда ставить линукс пропадает...
<artus> о чем тебе и говорили)
<shooreek> а вот и ответ)) не ставь линукс
<sharikoff> а он ваще на десктопе бесмысленный
<andrey_> да гестадишн поставь и будент как родная
<artus> sharikoff, ой да ладно )
<User185[web]> если не решу проблему, куплю второй комп
<sharikoff> artus: я старый солдат и мое мнение уже не изменить
<sharikoff> =)
<User185[web]> Спасибо всем!
<shooreek> а под кубунту третий комп надо брать, там красивые панели
<sharikoff> да я конечно признаю что убунта ближе всех к идеалу
<sharikoff> но по сравненнию с виндой ой ой как далеко еще
<sharikoff> естественно речь идет за десктоп
<artus> sharikoff, главное что, главное понимать для чего оно тебе надо)
<artus> и не пытатся родить ежиков с вайном )
<sharikoff> artus: ну реально линь так о остался для гиков
<sharikoff> не для повседневных задач
<artus> sharikoff, ну он у меня делает все тоже саме что и твой уютненький мак, в повседневных задачах, так смысл то? )))
<andrey_> так было и так будет всегда :D
<sharikoff> да да я слышал тысячи счастливх историй про мою маму и как ей понравилось на убунте
<sharikoff> про пересаженные отделы бухов и тд
<andrey_> скорее даже андройд на десктопах обгонит линукс)))
<shooreek> а это канал антилинукс ру ?
<andrey_> учитывая тенденции гноме3 и юнити
<sharikoff> artus: но факты упрямая вещь
<andrey_> shooreek ~ нет, антилинукс.рф
<sharikoff> с 70 х годов развивается юникс
<sharikoff> и 1 %
<sharikoff> или винда с 90 стых
<sharikoff> пользователь выбрал сам
<artus> sharikoff, может разница в том что я не сажу на него бабушек ради попонтовацо перед пацанами с лесничной площадки и знаю чего мне надо и как это получить минимальными телодвижениями? )
<sharikoff> даже не смотря на то что винда за деньги
<sharikoff> artus: признай что ты знаешь гораздо больше чем среднестатистический виндоюзер
<sharikoff> отсюда вывод - винда это скучно
<shooreek> ну а если человеку не нужна ни одна программа которая не идет в лине? тогда разницы нет , даже могутт быть плюсы
<artus> sharikoff, я просто умею формулировать задачу и искать ответ на поставленный вопрос) это же если подумать не так сложно )
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<andrey_> попячсо
<sharikoff> artus: я взял се пс3
<sharikoff> =)
<shooreek> а че в семерке консоль не сделают в противовес? чтобы запускать консольный винамп или консольный ие
<artus> sharikoff, ))) я не фанат игрушек )
<sharikoff> shooreek: есть слабая попытка типа powershell
<sharikoff> там даже ls есть
<Sergey_IT> shooreek, а оно надо?
<shooreek> ну чтобы те кому нужна убуна могли красноглазить не отзодя от винды
<Sergey_IT> shooreek, а оно надо?
<shooreek> ну кто не знает зачем поставил убунту а хочется, тем надо
<andrey_> cygwin рулит в винде
<shooreek> вобще убунта самое то, когда она в виртуалке в интегрированном виде
<artus> andrey_, ну у извращенцев может и рулит)
<sharikoff> удаленный шелл
<shooreek> панелька от нее а вокруг винда. Тогда однодругому не мешает совсем
<shooreek> и проги пашут и игрушки , и убунта более менее живет себе
<shooreek> надо бы ее в виде приложения в аппсторе продавать
<shenmue> мда... толку много от убунту в виртуалке
<shooreek> это вот точно, даже ответить нечего)))
<andrey_> http://217.25.228.35:1234/cygwin.png
<shooreek> все намного проще. Какие задачи - такая система. А так от нечего делать - смысла конечно никакого нет.
<openvoid> как для чего... для того чтобы иметь островок привычного юникса в этой незнакомой виндовс среде :)
<shenmue> оО
<shenmue> ****** стыд
<Sergey_IT> ОС значения не имеет... кому что надо, тот то и использует
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2012-01-08%2016:12:47.png
<shenmue> =) кстати в гш еле работает интеграция
<andrey_> и так со всем
<andrey_> всё еле работает ))
<baronos> хола хола)
<andrey_> алоха
<shenmue> консольный калькулятор как вызвать?
<andrey_> зачем консольный?
<andrey_> а так python
<shenmue> ноль в степени ноль на винде равно 1
<shenmue> на лине равно нулю
<andrey_> да
<andrey_> >>> pow(0,0)
<andrey_> 1
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, на бумажке сосчитай )
<shenmue> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=149142.0
<shenmue> Я думаю начать судебную компанию против производителей калькуляторов с этим справочником в руках.
<shenmue> хы =) комент =)
<go8765> baronos: про gedit:я имел ввиду не вкладки, а закладки
<baronos> в старом гедите есть обозреватель файлов?
<baronos> http://i.minus.com/iTzmqrjkxzGqc.png вот такой есть в gedit 2,30 ?
<shenmue> baronos, у тя ос виснет если сделать линк1 на линк2 ведущий на линк1
<shenmue> ?
<artus> baronos, http://itmages.ru/image/view/383148/dfe6816c
<flyz> baronos: есть
<baronos> shenmue: я не понял что ты имеешь ввиду О_о ))
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, где то на форуме об этом было
<shenmue> baronos ну сделай ярлык1 на ярлык2
<shenmue> а ярлык2 на ярлык1
<shenmue> и покликай на них
<Sergey_IT> клуб самоубийц? )
<go8765> baronos: да.есть
<baronos> go8765: это имел ввиду чтоли? дык это модуль включается http://i.minus.com/iVdcGEdriVXTx.png
<baronos> я поймал себя на мысли что линки делать не умею )
<go8765> baronos: млин. мне нужны простые закладки, как в ФФ для ссылок) впринцыпе, если в ФФ можно сделать редактирование и подсветку, то даже он подойдёт :)
<go8765> *ну и автораспознавание кодировки
<amigo> у кого есть рабочий dvb-t тюнер?
<amigo> никто цифру на тюнер не ловит?
<openvoid> я
<amigo> что за модель тбнера?
<amigo> *ю
<openvoid> avermedia tv volar hx
<openvoid> правда они суки бросили обновлять драйвера для новых ядер
<openvoid> есть советы как пропатчить их бинарные драйвера под некоторые ядра
<openvoid> но у меня не получилось
<amigo> у них поддержка линукса официально есть, хмм
<openvoid> но на 10.04 LTS работает отлично
<amigo> а цифровой сигнал ткуда берешь?
<amigo> *откуда
<baronos> ну со спутниковой картой и приёмом тв вообще проблем не выло на твинхан
<openvoid> с эфира - первый мультиплекс
<amigo> отлично
 * amigo обнял openvoid 
<openvoid> ну-ну :)
<openvoid> amigo, http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/AVerMedia_AverTV_Hybrid_Volar_HX_(A827)
<amigo> ох нет, надо ядро пересобирать
<openvoid> ядро не надо, только драйвера патчить и компилить модуль
<go8765> а в чём прикол, ловить чужие пакеты?
<amigo> go8765: телевизор смотреть
<go8765> а. спутниковое ти-ви. понял)
<amigo> обычное цифровое эфирное
<openvoid> большая проблема с уверенным приемом первого мультиплекса если далеко от останкинской телебашни
<go8765> у меня провайдер кабельного телевиденья просто на чердаке вытащил из соеденители один кабель и было достаточно потом засунуть его назад самому, что бы смотреть уже 2ой год нашарик 80 каналов)
<openvoid> так может там dvb-c
<openvoid> а это не будет ловится
<amigo> beholder вообще нет на linuxtv
 * amigo хочел X7 взять
<amigo> но, судя по отзывам, там dvb-t не работает
<openvoid> dvb-t это только эфирное, кабельное должно быть dvb-c
<User827[web]> народ, привет
<User827[web]> помогите, плиз
<User827[web]> как настроить l2tp на Ubuntu?
<shenmue> User827[web] http://code.google.com/p/vpnpptp/
<shenmue> хм... у меня пчелайн только через это и работает
<psyhitus> omg, what is encode for this room?
<flyz> utf8
<psyhitus> k
<shenmue> прально
<shenmue> канал не резиновый
<baronos> ща из вредности на 12,04 с нуля через jhbuild сделаю гном, и вот знаю что работать не будет))
<baronos> гыы 2,32 собрать там))
<no_NICK> .
<kyshtynbai> Мужики, а как для гноме2 называлась софтина, которая обои автоматически меняла через задаваемый промежуток времени? На "D", кажется, называлась, но не уверен.
<baronos> Desktop Drapes наверно?
<baronos> просто гугл вторую ссылку с форума дал
<baronos> kyshtynbai: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=60435.0
<kyshtynbai> barons: спасибо!
<User626[web]> кто нибудь может помочь с маршрутизацией в сети?
<User626[web]> а то добавляю маршруты, чет не помогает
<User626[web]> тест
<ubuntuhelp> User626[web], Failed!
<sharikoff> User626[web]: жалуйся
<sharikoff> схема сети нужна желательно картинкой
<sharikoff> на которой обозначены компы интерфейсы и адреса
<sharikoff> глянешь и сам все поймеш 90%
<Sergey_IT> и пароли )
<sharikoff> *поймешь
<skai-falkorr> пущпущпущ
<skai-falkorr> baronos: я вот думаю гш поставить.но там надо проверить сначала
<skai-falkorr>  как мутер бдружить с флешем
<skai-falkorr> на маломощных машинках
<baronos> skai-falkorr: скажу так, я тестил с gnash, у меня тормозило все и перетаскивание окон, я не знаю почему, а вот с адобе флешем всё отлично
<skai-falkorr> гнаш будет тормозить даж на суперкомпьютерах
<baronos> на нвидиа тормозов скорее всего не будет, про ати и так все знают что артефакты, а вот с другими картами я не вкурсе
<skai-falkorr> нууу у меня штеуд
<skai-falkorr> 1080р видео на ютюбе не тормозит.а вот игрушка одна стала тормозить, после обновления
<skai-falkorr> криволапые индусы кодили
<baronos> штеуд я даж не слышал о таком (, и когда надумаешь гш 3,2,1 поставить при смене тем делай альт+ф2 'r'
<skai-falkorr> вот ты меня удивляешь
<skai-falkorr> думаешь я не знаю про гш?
<skai-falkorr> я сидел на нем.но юнити удобственней
<skai-falkorr> думаю на бложике переделать шаблон
<skai-falkorr> избавиться от быдлокода.поправить
<baronos> кстати, надо муттер установить)
<skai-falkorr> он ващет стоит
<skai-falkorr> он в гш как вм идет
<baronos> стоят common файлы а самого муттера нет
<vazcore-ru> У меня такой вопрос. Как при установки системы указать определение видеокарты и разрешения,  а то во время загрузки с live cd виснет система
<Sergey_IT> а ты уверен, что дело в видеокарте?
<vazcore-ru> у меня не догадок в чем еще может быть проблема
<vazcore-ru> на экране при зависании - разноцветные полосы
<vazcore-ru> скорее всего нет автоопределения карты
<baronos> попробуй установку с альтернейт образа
<vazcore-ru> этот образ поддерживает настройку только в консольном виде или графическом?
<baronos> консольная установка ОС будет
<baronos> лайф режима не будет
<only_you> http://cs305509.vkontakte.ru/u2632499/144727247/x_727c2697.jpg
<vazcore-ru> можете дать ссылку на документацию о консольной установке?
 * baronos думает записать видео мануал по консольной устаноки.
<vazcore-ru> удачи ему)
<vazcore-ru> но все же я волнуюсь об одном, я когда то обновился с версии 10.10 до 11.04 и при загрузки - зависание(нет сигнала и полосы на экране)
<vazcore-ru> кто нибудь сталкивался с этим или обладает инфой?
<Sergey_IT> vazcore-ru, таких тем полно на форуме
<useall> жертвой пал он dist-upgrad'a ,славный воин-убунтолог..
<Sergey_IT> useall, роман пишешь? )
<useall> поэма,мой друг,зарождается прям на твоих глазах )
<useall> сколь много разных другов,объединяет нас,в порыве преданном и страстном,таинственных команд полна,о ты,что имя так волнительно-прекрасно,Ubuntu-ты Богиня бытия!
<useall> alpha версия.
<openvoid> загружай в git
<useall> :)
<Denel_Manilov> привет всем
<Denel_Manilov> Ребят.  У пиджина не открывается основное окно
<baronos> перезапусти
<go8765> baronos: так чо на счёт закладок гедита или ему подобного?)
<Denel_Manilov> лечит такая процедура буквально на 15-20 минут, а то бывает совсем не лечит
<go8765> Denel_Manilov: как на счёт попробовать аналоги пиджина?
<baronos> go8765: в гедит есть модуль его вкл надо там закладки добавляет. другие не юзал и такой проблемой не страдал)))
<XBMC> Доброго времини суток. Есть люди готовык помочь с UbuntuMini?
<go8765> baronos: там закладке внутри документа можно делать, а я имею ввиду, что-то на подобие  "недавно открытые"
<Denel_Manilov> go8765:  привык к нему.... он в области уведомлений сидит в кнопке почта, и облачками выводит сообщения на раб стол
<baronos> go8765: хз, если файл нажать то там будут последние док которые ты юзал, другого предложить не могу)) по гугли на счет текстовых альтернативных редакторах))
<go8765> Denel_Manilov: ну не знаю тогда
<go8765> что значит облачками?
<baronos> XBMC: установка ubuntu minimal (netinstall типа) ?
<go8765> baronos: я подумал, если бы в ФФ можно было не только открывать, но и редактировать и подсвечивать синтаксис, то было бы норм...
<artus> зачем?
<Denel_Manilov> ша скрин пришлю
<go8765> artus: закладки.
<artus> зачем тебе закладки ? тебе в гедите не зватает?
<go8765> что бы не открывать и не искать каждый раз conkyrc, autostart, bashrc и другие
<go8765> artus: закладки не внутри докуметка, а закладки документов
<go8765> там развве есть?
<go8765> *без к
<artus> открыть быстро
<go8765> Denel_Manilov: что значит облачками?
<go8765> artus: открыть быстро, это интересно :) а медленно это как?)
<artus> а медленно это тупить и пытатся превратить браузер в редактор , лиш по тому что у него видители есть закладки)
<go8765> медленно подводим курсор мышки к нужному файлу, потом неторопясь делаем один клик левой кнопкой мыши, потом так же неспеша-второй. главное расслабиться и не торопиться... :) :)
<Denel_Manilov> go8765: http://smotr.im/2e0w
<artus> go8765, по менюшке пощелкать лень чтоль ?
<artus> Denel_Manilov, а облачка там причем ?
<Denel_Manilov> ну не придумал как назвать это
<go8765> artus: я понимаю, что это не критично, просто мне было бы удобнее с закладками)
<artus> ))) или серый прямоугольник прямая асоциация с облачкми? )
<Denel_Manilov> ))))
<artus> Denel_Manilov, выскакивающая фигня с сообшениями всяко адекватнее идентифицируется по сравнению с облачками)
<Sergey_IT> Denel_Manilov: а что значит главное окно не открывается?
<artus> Sergey_IT, заклеил назиму) вот и не открывается)
<XBMC> <baronos> Я так понемаю что ubuntu minimal это некое подобие windows Enbildet (или как то так) Встраевоемой вообщем. в которой GUI нету и заточена под запуск одного приложение. [00:00] <XBMC> Суть такова. Есть компьютер AMD Semptron 140 (ибо кушает ало эллектричества.) 2 ГБ рам 
<Sergey_IT> артус, зимы то в этом году нет (
<Denel_Manilov> Sergey_IT:  чат открывается, а список собеседников нет
<artus> XBMC, где ты такое нашол на ubuntu.com ?
<Sergey_IT> Denel_Manilov, а если в меню кликнуть?
<Sergey_IT> Denel_Manilov, 11.10?
<Denel_Manilov> Sergey_IT:  без толку! да 11 10
<XBMC> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<artus> XBMC, это просто нетинстал , какое нафиг подобие чего то там ))) читать не ?
<go8765> Denel_Manilov: ну если тебе только для ирки, то можно иксчатом спокойно пользоваться как по мне
<Denel_Manilov> go8765:  нет...... аська, ВК, должно обязательно быть....
<Sergey_IT> Denel_Manilov, а если в терминале pidgin?
<go8765> XBMC:  а в чём собственно вопрос?
<Denel_Manilov> и выскакивающая фигня с сообшениями )))
<go8765> Denel_Manilov: а всеми нелюбимая эмпати?
<Denel_Manilov> go8765:  сейчас попробую
<Denel_Manilov> Sergey_IT:  Выхожу, потому что уже запущен другой клиент libpurple.
<Denel_Manilov> Это нормально??
<Sergey_IT> Denel_Manilov, да, но должно появится главное окно, уже запущенное
<XBMC> хм... вопрос отпал сам с собой. Понял что 2-3 недели секса с бубном мне не к чему.
<Denel_Manilov> Sergey_IT:  нет.... в меню просигналил значек, и тишина
<XBMC> Видемо дружелюбная она тольок для домохозяек.... (((
<Sergey_IT> Denel_Manilov, а альт-таб посмотреть
<go8765> XBMC: а чем обычная неподходит ?
<Denel_Manilov> Sergey_IT:  нет...... чат выводит
<go8765> зачем нетинстал?
<Denel_Manilov> Sergey_IT:  хотя стрелка что 2 окна у этой программы горит
<XBMC> Дело в том что Хочу сделать компьютер без HDD только с флешкой или microSD для компьютера в спалью с XBMC установленным. есть уже готовый образ UbuntiMini+XBMC но там 2 проблеммы. 1 - звук даже на колонках 5.1 Еле слышно. не могу подключить WiFi 300Mbit
<XBMC> Все файлы лежат на комптютере с freeBSD
<Sergey_IT> Denel_Manilov, ну так кликни 2 раза на картинку
<Denel_Manilov> Sergey_IT:  0 реакции.....
<XBMC> "    GeeXBoX embedded Linux - это встраиваемая мини система Linux, объёмом менее 100мБ, в уже имеющуюся линукс OS, например Ubuntu mini, c последующим выбором загрузки Ubuntu или GeeXBoX .     Рекомендации разработчиков по установке на HDD здесь . " Вот откуда не правельное пÑ
<go8765> XBMC: есть такая приблуда, puppy linux кажись, так она из 70-ти метров оперативки работает, да ещё и сгуем
<Sergey_IT> Denel_Manilov, странно (. (но у меня 12.04)
<Denel_Manilov> попробую еще раз убить процесс
<artus> XBMC, причем тут GeeXBoX ? )
<go8765> XBMC: в моследнем сообщении-проблемы с кодировкой
<Denel_Manilov> Sergey_IT:   12,04???
<Denel_Manilov> я думал 11,10 последняя
<go8765> Denel_Manilov: Ошибка: Запрашиваемое Вами изображение не существует или удалено.
<Sergey_IT> Denel_Manilov, это следующая )
<XBMC> Все файлы лежат на комптютере с freeBSD
<Denel_Manilov> go8765:  http://smotr.im/2e1o
<go8765> XBMC: попробуй puppy, может с гуём будет легче, там опенбокс кажись
<Denel_Manilov> Sergey_IT:  хм....... охотно взглянул бы )
<XBMC> Можно попробовать но встанет ли на него XBMC ?
<baronos> Denel_Manilov: libnotify-bin установлен?
<baronos> XBMC: http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO:Install_XBMC_on_Ubuntu
<Sergey_IT> Denel_Manilov, это экстремально ) - и внешне все как в 11.10
<go8765> XBMC: туда по идеи всё чтоесть в убунте должно стать. и какая необходимость в этом торте?
<Denel_Manilov> baronos: да
<Denel_Manilov> Sergey_IT:  что нового? какие примочки?
<baronos> artus: забавный кин посматрел "сколько у тебя" ))
<go8765> Denel_Manilov: зачем тебе бэта?) ты ж не тестер. на крайняк-ставь в виртуалку, а то потом можешь замучаться
<baronos> go8765: что там мучатся? это ж еще 11,10 с новым ядром и ритмбоксом + удаленным моно и томбой :D
<go8765> Denel_Manilov: это и есть облачко?) я уже размечтался, что там что-то красивое :)
<Denel_Manilov> go8765:  у меня стационарный комп "полигон испытаний" ))
<Denel_Manilov> go8765:  по моему очень даже красиво.....
<baronos> Denel_Manilov: хочешь лютое испытание, поставь федора rawhide с гном 3,3,3 вот полет будет))
<Denel_Manilov> go8765:  главное удобно! ))
<go8765> Denel_Manilov: ну не знаю, наверное я уже старею. я бу не рисковал на пустом месте..
<go8765> Denel_Manilov: ну такие же уведомления для ирки можно в иксчате настроить
<go8765> да что там в иксчате, говрят - даже в вичате можно)
<Denel_Manilov> baronos:  ой! не надо федору!  я отсюда http://fedoraproject.org уже пробывал ставить.......  лучше убунты не нашел
<baronos> а в пиджине смотрел уведомление в настройках?
<baronos> или плагины какие нить нотифи типа
<Denel_Manilov> go8765:  мне асю, и ВК еще нужно
<Denel_Manilov> baronos: нет...
<go8765> Denel_Manilov: может в гаджиме можно через транспорт. но я не уверен
<Denel_Manilov> baronos:  я бы посмотрел...... я окно не могу открыть....
<baronos> Denel_Manilov: killall pidgin
<go8765> *на счёт уведомлений не уверен
<Denel_Manilov> go8765:  уж мне очень понравился пиджин....
<go8765> Denel_Manilov: у меня с ним тоже глюки были и я забил(первое окно ввода было очень маленьким и не растягивалось)
<Denel_Manilov> так так...... ребята killall pidgin сейчас перезайду
<baronos> Denel_Manilov: такая либа есть Pidgin-libnotify ?
<Denel_Manilov> нету
<Denel_Manilov> а! есть
<Denel_Manilov> есть
<Denel_Manilov> Pidgin-libnotify
<XBMC> <go8765> что вы имеите в виду? а какие есть предложения?
<go8765> XBMC: да простит меня убунта http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puppy_Linux
<XBMC> <go8765> я думал вы про пути лнукс и сказали "торт" ну я попробую его. надеюсь на него всё установиться. так его кстати можно ставить на USB ?
<Denel_Manilov> ура! )
<artus> XBMC, слушай, а ты часом не заблудился?
<artus> XBMC, причем тут всякие пути и остальное ?
<Sergey_IT> Denel_Manilov, чего кричишь?
<XBMC> только для go8765 http://natribu.org/
<artus> @kick XBMC пшло вон
<Denel_Manilov> Sergey_IT:  2 запуска пиджина и оба удачных......
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кто пользуется ubuntu+adndroid 3.2  Как их подружить? Или только через fuse монтировать?
<Sergey_IT> Denel_Manilov, у меня с ним вообще проблем не было
<Denel_Manilov> Sergey_IT:  у меня по моему вся среда графисеская тупит
<baronos> Sergey_IT: он про 12,04 что ли говорит?)
<Sergey_IT> Denel_Manilov, я юнити2д использую
<Denel_Manilov> Sergey_IT:   хвалишь о юнити?
<Sergey_IT> Denel_Manilov, не хвалю - но на альфе весии ОС лучше дефолт использовать.
<Denel_Manilov> Sergey_IT:  как в мастдае7 окна к левому и правому боку липнут?
<go8765> Denel_Manilov: это от компиза вроде зависит
<Sergey_IT> Denel_Manilov, не знаю, вин7 не видел
<Denel_Manilov> http://smotr.im/2e1M
<Denel_Manilov> вот результат киллалл пиджин
<openvoid> группировка интересная - девки, иностанки :)
<Denel_Manilov> openvoid:   удобно так
<Denel_Manilov> )))
<openvoid> кто спорит что удобно :)
<openvoid> надо у себя так сделать
<Denel_Manilov> |                    \ o_O/
<Denel_Manilov> блин! еще трабла появилась....
<Denel_Manilov> http://smotr.im/2e25
<Denel_Manilov> плеер banshee
<artus> кторый не умеет cp1251
<rekcuFniarB> cp1251 не нужен
<artus> да кто ж спорит то)
<openvoid> кодируйте в огг с тегами в кодировке утф-8
<openvoid> мп3 маст дай
 * rekcuFniarB все лососи кодирует в ogg
 * baronos ппц в бешенстве когда bashrc ломается
<artus> baronos, юзай zsh )
<baronos> artus: гыыы чумовая вещь))
<artus> ато)
<baronos> как мало надо для жизни в линукс, это автодополнение в терминале)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Все подмонтировал asus transformer) Сам себе помог
<baronos> ну вот, хоть веселей стало, что то начинает ломатся)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Unity еще быстрей не заставили работать?
<[v-8]_jupiter> до скорост xfce?
<baronos> Sergey_IT: autohide launcher panel еще не появилась там для юнити?
<Sergey_IT> [v-8]_jupiter, н скажу, использую 2д, а хфсе не видел
<Sergey_IT> baronos, где она должна появиться?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Sergey_IT: а в unity2d панель что в вверху убрать можно?
<baronos> Sergey_IT: возможно тут появится http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/unity-global-menu-to-become-optional/
<Sergey_IT> [v-8]_jupiter, не пробовал, может и можно, только зачем?
 * go8765 думат как хорошо, что ему когда-то расказали про openbox
<[v-8]_jupiter> В нее же список запущенных програм не повесишь.
<baronos> go8765: а про гном 3 рассказывали?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Как я рад что есть xfce4)))
<baronos> artus: хехе, второй день обновления идут ритмбокса и иксов, ладно иксы, но ритмбокс ппц как важен)
<artus> ))
<go8765> baronos: ещё до опенбокса. как ни странно(gnome-shell ты имеешь ввиду?)
<go8765> [v-8]_jupiter: в опенбокс не повесишь? о_О
<baronos> go8765: гном-шелл это просто оболочка, а вот настоящий гном 3 это не глючное, приятное, удобное, и быстрое создание :D
<artus> baronos, а в д7 оно такое и есть? )
<[v-8]_jupiter> go8765: в unity
<baronos> artus: в д7 оно такое и есть, настоящее, полное, приятное не глючное, у меня ни  разу за два дня перезагрузка гш не вызвала сбой, как это было на у-11,10
<artus> вот и чудненько)
<go8765> baronos: а что значит перезагрузка гш?)
<baronos> artus: правда д7 немного глючненький, но это легко решается, он няшка)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, у меня ю.. с ноября без проблем )
<baronos> go8765: типа --replace
<baronos> Sergey_IT: у меня она тоже ни разу не глючила, это ведь родная ДЕ под убунту)) И я искал родную ОС с родной ДЕ, и вот, нашел))
<go8765> baronos: что значит типа?) перезагружает среду, когда она глючит или я не понимаю что-то..
<baronos> go8765: к рпимеру поменял тему оформления гтк3 темы и темы окна(рамки), а рамка не поменялась, для этого есть ресет гш, alt+f2 'r' он перезапустится и тема будет как влитая)
<baronos> правда есть еще 'rt' но оно у меня не хочет работать(
<go8765> а д7 что такое?
<go8765> версия федры?
<go8765> *о
<baronos> дебиан
<baronos> artus: смотрел "мой парень из зоопарка" ?))
<artus> не
<go8765> то гш перезапускать надо, то д7 немного глючненький) звучит протеворечиво с настоящее, полное, приятное не глючное,:)
 * go8765 ещё раз обрадовался своему openboxу :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> ))
<[v-8]_jupiter> * в
<baronos> go8765: это на убунту надо перезапускать гш, и там он слетает постоянно. вот поэтому и негодуэ те кто юзает его на бубне, а на других дистрах я ничего плохого не слышал.
<go8765> baronos: у меня ни         │ baronos
<go8765>                        | разу за два дня перезагрузка гш не вызвала сбой,
<artus> go8765, а по твоему перезапуск иксов при накатке нового драйвера это проблемы и сбой? не тупи
<artus> тебе же сказали что для того тчоб применить тему надо рестартануть окружение, или ты только ресет компу умееш на каждый чих делать?
<baronos> go8765: для смены тем не вызвала падения, а на убунту попробуй это сделать, и тем более перезапуск не всех иксов а просто оболочки.
<go8765> нашёл вроде неплохой текстовый редактор. скачать нужно 31 метр. будет занято-79. прикольно :)
<baronos> это от кде наверно
<[v-8]_jupiter> текстоый редактор 1-ин vim)
<go8765> uex
<go8765> artus: новая тема-это новый драйвер?)
<baronos> artus: хех, чем то ночь в музее напоминает, только про зоопарк))
<go8765> baronos: uex
<baronos> ой
<artus> go8765, иди в браузерах редакторы ищи )))
<go8765> artus: я уже поиска и не нашёл щяс просто ищу с закладками
<go8765> нашёл закладки, но только для 3го гедита https://github.com/Quixotix/gedit-favorites :(
<baronos> угу работает)
<go8765> да. но только у меня 2ой пока гедит :(
<go8765> может для kwrite что-то найду...
<baronos> http://i.minus.com/ibwMEIMgJ5FqQL.png
<go8765> я правильно понимаю, что одновременно гном2 и гном3 не живут?
<baronos> в гном 3 есть фаллбэк типа гном 2
<go8765> baronos: да мне только панель кномовская из гнома нужна, а так опенбокс же
<Sergey_IT> напиши сам
<baronos> проблема чтоли опенбокс на 11,10 поставить
<go8765> Sergey_IT: плачин что-ли?)
<baronos> и не проблема будет из под коробки юзать гедит 3,2,1
<go8765> *г
<go8765> baronos: как дотянусь до интернета, так наверное и сделаю)
<go8765> baronos: а панель гнома, тоже?
<baronos> мате если поставишь то думаю будет тебе панель
<go8765> Sergey_IT: у тебя вроде кеды? были или это у рэдена...
<go8765> почему пишут http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KWrite что оно поддеживает закладки а я их не могу найти о_О
<go8765> baronos: мату это что?
<go8765> *е
<baronos> go8765: фолк гном2, теоретически можно поставить мате опенбокс, загрузится в *бокс и там запустить панель мате и напихать на неё апплетов.
<baronos> мне кажется что всё это лишнее, или юзать гном2 на старых версиях ОС, или привыкать (точнее затачивать мозг на новый алгоритм действий) к новым ДЕ от которых ни куда не деться.
<go8765> baronos: да я не против новых алгоритмов, но боюсь мой старенький  целерон со встроенной видеокартой будет сильно кашлять :)
<baronos> юнити д2 нормуль, или гном фаллбэк, и скорее всего в будущем от фаллбэк откажутся и будет гш без эффектов, уже есть расширения откл эффекты
<baronos> с 12,04 будет всё видно, она сейчас грузится быстрей, в отличии от 11,10
<go8765> baronos: ну я когда сравниваю юнити 2д и свой запиленный опенбокс с гном-панелью, то мне оно как-то совсем не сравнивается)
<Sergey_IT> go8765, у меня гном2 и юнити2д, а кеды у райдена
<go8765> Sergey_IT: ясн. перепутал
<Sergey_IT> go8765, память развивай )
<baronos> че то у меня в гедит перестал работать ctrl+a (выделение всего) О_о
<go8765> у меня вообще всё только что перестало работать)
<go8765> один сплошной артефакт вместо рабочего стола
<go8765> как, кстати, прибить процесс rox --session ?
<Sergey_IT> go8765, ставь 12.04 )
<go8765> Sergey_IT: пока не могу. на диалапе 800метров обновлений я неделю качать буду :(
<Sergey_IT> go8765, в таком случае я бы на 10.04 сидел бы и не мучался
<go8765> подскажите как прибить rox -S. я его в htop не вижу...
<go8765> Sergey_IT: а какая разница?
<Sergey_IT> стабильность
<go8765> Sergey_IT: ой я перепутал. я на нём иесть сейчас
<baronos> тогда ставь 10,10
<go8765> меня пока больше интересует как прибить rox -S :)
<go8765> и мне кажется,  всё-таки тупо сделали, что не оставили совместимости между гтк2 и 3 :(
<Sergey_IT> все меняется
<go8765> Sergey_IT: ну пусть бы меняли, но с совместимостью и по желанию, а не добровольно-принудительно)
<andrex> go8765: ну а ты сам подумай как, это будет выглядеть гном 2 и следующая версия онного на одном компе которая юзает такиеже файлы, это всёравно что пытаться поставить 2.00 2.01 в месте
<go8765> а то я захотел наза себе гном-3, так всё юнити надо сначала удалить. захотел юнити-удаляй опять гном-3
<Sergey_IT> да что ты привязался к ДЕ - главное, чтобы нужные проги работали
<go8765> andrex: ну тогда поддержку обычной второй панели можно было бы оставить. и выбирать - юнити, гном-3 или старая панель, я это имею ввиду
<Sergey_IT> Будет релиз, будет и выбор
<andrex> go8765: а ты определись чё ты хочеш, и ставь, а не скочи туда-сюда, как ёжик ошпареный
<go8765> andrex: ну не все консерваторы, кому-то хочется сначала одно, потом другое, потом опять одно, потом третье, а ток придётся только в виртуалках это всё
<go8765> *о=а
<andrex> ну консервативность тут вабще не причём
<baronos> как шрифт самый нормальный чтоб и для кириллицы и для латиницы был? убунту шрифт отпадает
<andrex> go8765: ты и работу также меняеш, захотел дворником поработал захотел юристом
<go8765> andrex: ладн. мне всё-равно кажется,что старую панель для выбора - было бы адекватнее оставить
<andrex> ну ставь 10.4 или д6 если тебе эта панель так нравится
<baronos> Господи, погоди до 12,04 там будет елементари с lxde панелью. её можно будет хоть в попу засунуть
<go8765> andrex: в 11.04 оно же пока что)
<andrex> в 11.4 есть такая большая опухоль в виде унити
<go8765> как получить пид программы если её нет ни в top ни в htop?
<go8765> чувствую придётся ребутиться(
<andrex> pidof
<go8765> andrex: спс. уже на англ.канале подсказали как)
<go8765> оказывается он не rox называется, а ROX-Filer  :)
<baronos> вроде нормуль шрифт http://i.min.us/iEnNhuBS3vlDZ.png
<go8765> н*фиг рокс и вичат туда же. да здравструет иксчат и гтк. ещё бы  редактор с закладками и было бы счастье)
<go8765> ещё и видио куда-то поломалось...
#ubuntu-ru 2012-12-31
<maccoffee> (--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x6760) found
<maccoffee> (II) fglrx: intel VGA device detected, load intel driver.
<maccoffee> (II) LoadModule: "intel"
<maccoffee> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
<maccoffee> (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
<maccoffee> 	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.11.0
<maccoffee> 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
<maccoffee> 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
<maccoffee> (II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release
<maccoffee> (II) AMD Video driver is signed
<maccoffee> (II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x9e61e90
<maccoffee> (EE) fglrx(0): Unspported by intel driver! vendor id 0x8086, device id 0x116
<maccoffee> as result - Segmentation fault at address 0xd2
<maccoffee> Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
<maccoffee> What should I do? Except the barell roll
<shenmue> а что две видюхи одновременно работают?
<shenmue> и вообще зачем их две в буки ставят? я не втыкаю
<maccoffee> shenmue: одна то в самом i3
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<baronos> С наступающЫм гходом новым :)
<bane> еще часов 10-12 качать тф2
<baronos> ну вотть, завтра дома буду и поиграем)
<baronos> гы, весь праздничный день по 1-му не будет рекламы :)
<bane> чечектотут?
<bane> готовите?
<baronos> угу
<bane> пральна
<bane> а я в стиме игрушки покупаю:)
<baronos> гыы
<bane> купил один пак:)
<baronos> ну, тоже прально. вот если бы терминал был рядом, то тоже ченить приобрел. а то закинуть негде(
<baronos> там скидки няшные)
<bane> ну я для теста купил фоллаут пак:)
<bane> 1, 2 и тактикс:)мои любимые:)
<baronos> ага, сколько он там 99р вроде?
<bane> 101
<bane> и уже 20% тф2 скачано
<baronos> гуууд)
<andrex> bane, ifalkorr эт ты?
<bane> а как ты догадался?:)что меня выдало?))
<baronos> приставка i )
<andrex> да както так воть, догадался
<andrex> да фалькоров всяких куча в стиме да и в нете, но тут какбе 1 вроде)
<bane> ну ifalkorr'ов мало:)
<andrex> афишеть у мну 61 игра в стиме, я игроман(
<andrex> можно былобы не меняясь с 2х акаунтов все в 1 перетащить былоб круто
<bane> у архимагов в кингс баунти легионс есть одно умение - очуитительность. понимая свою очуитительность, они наносят на 15% больше урона
<bane> :)
 * baronos качает умение очуитительность
 * baronos заточил осиновый кол
 * baronos использовал очуитительность в связке осиновый кол
<bane> 30% уже скачалось
<baronos> в час по 10% нормуль)
<bane> http://a-comics.ru/users/kaita/cad/2012/12/20121224ru.jpg baronos andrex
<baronos> ахаха))
<andrex> ))
<andrex> ща ка 350к закину и закуплюсь))
<bane> а потом проснешься
<baronos> в сиднее на берегу развалились и ждут нг, загарают гады)
<andrex> угу, и офигею
<baronos> купи переднеприводный ланцер на лето))
<andrex> не он не интересный тот турбовый а этот тухлый
<baronos> о да)
<andrex> 8 еволюшен вобще зверь тока он для ралийных контор доступен, был, а для простых смертных нет
<andrex> 81 % у меня скачалось, я состарюсь и умру пока закачаю
 * baronos ...трубку курит бабушка моя...
<andrex> совсякой станной зеленью...)
<baronos> иван царевич и волк гуд?
<andrex> фз, я жду Три богатыря на дальних берегах)
<andrex> в детство впадаю потихоньку...
<baronos> че то не фантан про серого волка
<baronos> надо в 23.59 рандомно набрать цифры и позвонить
<only_you> так вот, ска, кто мне звонит с рандомніх номеров..
<andrex> ало, а Вася дома?
<Scrimmer> хух, ребятки, звиняйте
<Scrimmer> andrex, у тя скоро новый год уже да ?)
<andrex> ну нет ещё, через 7 часов тока
<andrex> ну почти 6
<baronos> а ускоритель времени еще не принимал?
<only_you> 14 часов еще. у нас со вчерашнего дня половина города приняла)
<andrex> ускоритель времени это прилететь на часов 5 в передё в какойнить город
<baronos> это читерский и дорогой)
<andrex> ну с дешовым можно вобще пролететь весь новый год
<bane_> пока 41%
<andrex> а мне доту пологнали 0_0
<baronos> попросил бы я бы инвайт дал)
<andrex> а мне её бесплатно подогнали
<baronos> ну и я бы бсплатный инвайт на неё дал)
<baronos> но она мне не нравится
<andrex> а ты откуда их набрал инвайтов
<andrex> 9 процентов осталось
<baronos> есть задроты знакомые, они там по 100500 инвайтов получили уже)
<Scrimmer> пф
<Scrimmer> щас эти инвайты раздают ...
<andrex> а фз не понравится поменяюсь с кемнить) из своих любителей погамать в что то такое или будет пылицо
<Scrimmer> фз ?
<baronos> синхрофазатрон
<Scrimmer> баронос привет
<bane_> о.а мне доту подарили:)
<andrex> баронос наверно
<baronos> хыхы)
<baronos> скрим дарова)
<Scrimmer> дарова
<Scrimmer> люблю холодец
<andrex> чуть чуть осталось целый час, и я её скачаю наконец то
<Scrimmer> кого ?
<andrex> team fortress 2
<andrex> почти весь день качаю
<Scrimmer> а у нас в Севастополе на НГ низя взрывать фейерверки
<baronos> чтоб видно было залпы с кораблей?
<Scrimmer> их нет
<Scrimmer> на нг у нас не стреляют с кораблей
<skai-falkorr> 6 hours till deadline
<andrex> 4
<skai-falkorr> ну у тя ыркутск. тебе можно
<skai-falkorr> а я в сибири
<skai-falkorr> у вас там на дальнем востоке все не как у людей:)
<andrex> гг
<skai-falkorr> а вообще. в стиме можно играми меняться или передавать?
<flintstone> с наступающим :)
<andrex> менятся мона
<Sergey_IT> скоро и компами меняться можно будет
<skai-falkorr> andrex: даже если у донора уже есть игра, редлагаемая реципиентом?
<baronos> если она в инвентаре как типа подарочный лежит, можно просто передать.
<andrex> а вот это фз
<skai-falkorr> baronos: просто думаю, а можно будет у тебя летом отжать модерн варфар на поиграть:)
<baronos> skai-falkorr ну могу акк просто дать, качай да играй :)
<skai-falkorr> неее:) так не интересно:)хотя идея интересная. но ить ачивки будут не у меня:)а смысл без ачивок?я могу и пиратку так поиграть:)
<baronos> skai-falkorr а вот передать игру вроде низя уже, но можно попробовать ключик просто дать друг прокатит
<baronos> хотя не
<baronos> он вроде однораазовый
<baronos> skai-falkorr я такими темпами к лету нахаляву приобрету колду тебе. через инвайтный акк юплее через который мне на основной идет +5% от покупок со второго))
<skai-falkorr> я нифига не понял
<baronos> вообщем у меня два акк yuplay через который я покупал колду за 399р, вот второй акк сделаный через инвайт. с него если я продолжу покупать игры мне на первый +5% от стоимости  придет денег
<baronos> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<baronos> skai-falkorr если надумаешь что то покупать из игр для стима. спрашивай. мы через юплей купим)
<skai-falkorr>   окей
<DEAD_MOPO3> @op
<DEAD_MOPO3> вот теперь у нас новогоднее настроение
<Sergey_IT> с мертвым морозом (
<DEAD_MOPO3> ага:)
<DEAD_MOPO3> а что, хладное тело - это чтото живое?
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/9/2/4/4/5/e0f9c845b1c20c3932585262c9f.jpg
<DEAD_MOPO3> white trash?
<baronos> хех)
<DEAD_MOPO3> дэд мопо-три
<baronos> фри
<DEAD_MOPO3> фри энд опен сурц софтвар?
<baronos> йес оф кос
<Scrimmer> дед мороз
<shenmue> грендфазер фриз?
<shenmue> кстати он отце сабзиро
<shenmue> отец*
<DEAD_MOPO3> не. отце сабзире :)
<DEAD_MOPO3> отце сабзире попячит суперменэ
 * DEAD_MOPO3 удивился, откуда он знает этот язык
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/0/d/e/7/e/a14870e06f93b0a5a45af000309.jpg
<Scrimmer> дед мороз, а дед мороз, подари мне подарочек на новый год
<DEAD_MOPO3> хочешь я подарю тебе свободное от этого канала ремя на праздник?:)или плюсик. все, что есть в моем мешке с подарками
<Scrimmer> правда я плохо себя вел, сессия не закрыта, долгов дофигища
<Scrimmer> но я обещаю в следующем году себя хорошо вести
<DEAD_MOPO3> дада. все студенты обещают это себе
<[Raiden]> ой, вместо первой картинки я хотел эту кинуть http://img11.nnm.ru/3/a/a/6/7/cc9666732423e82b6e4922fcd08.jpg
<DEAD_MOPO3> тот я думаю, чет там не то было
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35728
<shenmue> наверное имеют ввиду x64
<shenmue> в дебиане ядро с пае?
 * baronos подумал и решил. Как только Райден будет заходитьна канал, baronos будет запускать браузер, чтоб ссылки открывались быстрее.
<shenmue> а у меня всегда браузер открыт
<baronos> на нетбуке тяжко держать  его открытым
<DEAD_MOPO3> shenmue: ты о чем?
<shenmue> [Raiden] наверное только из за оперативки и берут
<artus> тыдыщщ
<shenmue> в мате теперь ядро по дефолту с пае идет
<shenmue> мяте*
<baronos> че то как то не привычно, +9 погода, солнце... и новый год...
 * artus раздал мандаринки shenmue baronos Scrimmer DEAD_MOPO3 Sergey_IT
<baronos> хехе, спасибо artus :)
<shenmue> отравленны?
<[Raiden]> baronos: А обычно у вас сколько в это время?
<artus> shenmue, ну могу яду отдельно насыпать, а ты по вкусу там себе мешай :)
<[Raiden]> +10?
<[Raiden]> )
<DEAD_MOPO3> shenmue: пофиг.я вже мертв
<DEAD_MOPO3> и ваще. у мя -13 и снег хлопушками выпал
<baronos> [Raiden] первый раз справлял нг тут был жуткий ветер с градом. второй нг был со снегом. а вот этот теплый. а то за 20лет в сибири привык к снегу :)
<artus> не, у мну +2 и чето капаеть за окном
<[Raiden]> baronos: а.. Ты переехал. Понятно
<rapidsp> чет обновлений навалило под НГ ))
<Scrimmer> artus, воцап
<DEAD_MOPO3> чет на 3жи уже сигнала нехватат
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/7/7/5/c/e/7f5f6929014bec77fdd2560a178.jpg
<DEAD_MOPO3> они на ннм тащат бойаны с 9гаг
<Scrimmer> 1
<Scrimmer> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Failed!
<Scrimmer> на дальнем востоке уже нг
<artus> Scrimmer, можно начинать пить? ))
<baronos> я буду трезвый в нг :(
<artus> baronos, ой да лааадно, дерябни под елочкой )) чай не рстреляют
<baronos> artus нее, надо встретить трезвым и потом весь год непить)
<artus> слабак, если для того чтоб непить те надо встречать новый год трезвым :)
<baronos> 2009г я в туалете встретил, вот так потом просрал весь год :D
<artus> гг
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Хорошего шампанского или вина выпейте ) Будет приятный год ))
<[Raiden]> И лучше не в туалете
<DEAD_MOPO3> лучше сок:)
<DEAD_MOPO3> и новый год в салате
<[Raiden]> Можно брют или сухое. Почти сок.
<baronos> брют радость диабетика
<artus> вечелее народ,  массовые гулянки же
<DEAD_MOPO3> смотрели фильм "заряженное оружие"?
<baronos> artus страшно, вбруг по традициив "баню" отправите?))
<artus> нее, сене празничный флуд ) ток не ругатцо ))
<artus> можно передать приветы родным и близким :D заказать мзыку :D
<DEAD_MOPO3> я вот ток сейчас понял, в чем смысл появления бобра в момент пародии на осноной инстинкт в фильме:)
<baronos> и мне и мне мзыку))
<artus> кстати чего бы такого веселенького врубить на послушать
<DEAD_MOPO3> papa roach
<DEAD_MOPO3> последний альбомчик живой так то:
<DEAD_MOPO3> )
<baronos> дискотеку авария - новый год))
<DEAD_MOPO3> artus: а де твой костюм снегурочки?
<DEAD_MOPO3> костюм snow_Guro_chka
<artus> Oo
<YoLkO> DEAD_MOPO3, пайдеть?
<DEAD_MOPO3> Yolo
<DEAD_MOPO3> Abbreviation for: you only live once
<DEAD_MOPO3> The dumbass's excuse for something stupid that they did
<DEAD_MOPO3> baronos: ну а ты?
<Snegovik> DEAD_MOPO3 нормуль выгляжу?
<DEAD_MOPO3> Snegovik: а де морковка?
<DEAD_MOPO3> перестань льстить себе и переставь ее на нос
<Snegovik> DEAD_MOPO3 тиха, не пали контору :)
<YoLkO> и все остальные в Snegovik[1-9] Snegovik1[1-9] мереименовываютцо
<Snegovik> от и началась синька литься в корпусе у меня :)
<shenmue> http://cs316824.userapi.com/v316824976/6cf2/r25FZDujG0s.jpg
<Snegovik> shenmue шо то как то печально
<Snegovik> фасебук думает что я знаком с Шончалай Чечен-оол
<shenmue> а ты знаком с ним?
<Snegovik> это девушка :) у меня был знакомый Сылдыс Тосс-оол :)
<DEAD_MOPO3> sell this tosol
<DEAD_MOPO3> компания по продаже тосола и масла
<[Raiden]> http://vsetke.ru/thumbnails/8ae/5f08f82781f314eba8eb7872542920de.jpg
<[Raiden]> У картины очень романтичное название – «Ромео с короной из винограда, играющий на гитаре и танцующий с морем и солнцем».
<[Raiden]> Этот шедевр остался на страницах Книги рекордов в графе «Самая большая мозаика из винных пробок»
<Snegovik> прикольно)
<Snegovik> может тоже чезамутить
<shenmue> ты стоко пьешь?
<Snegovik> ну если закроют на заводе Аюрау-Дюрсо, то придеться :)\
<Snegovik> Абрау*
<[Raiden]> У тебя он рядом?
<Snegovik> в 40км
<Snegovik> мне там на море берег нравится с смаской плавать)
<Snegovik> хмм
<Snegovik> без второй буквы с))
<[Raiden]> И чего там у них виноградники есть?
<[Raiden]> или из привозного бодяжат?
<Snegovik> имено там нет, там горы. он месный, но привозной
<[Raiden]> Понятно
<Snegovik> люблю красное игристое шампанское у них)
<[Raiden]> Я только белое пробовал, в прошлом году
<[Raiden]> увижу красное - попробую )
<DEAD_MOPO3> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/12/31/happynewyear/
<[Raiden]> У нас по ходу кроме краснодара есть ещё дербент на кавказе и цимлянск. Где есть свой виногдад и вино ) Хотя может ещё где-то есть, не сильно интересовался местами произрастания.
<[Raiden]> В ставрополье вроде ещё
<aleksei`> всех с наступающим
<[Raiden]> спс и тебя
<Scrimmer> спс
<Scrimmer> у нас в Севастополе очень много виноградников
<[Raiden]> В крыму ещё было, пока украине не отдали )
<Scrimmer> и делают очень хорошее вино
<Scrimmer> вот
<Scrimmer> завод Массандра перед концом света объявили. что в их бункер может залезть ~ 400 человек(де хранится весь алкоголь)
<Snegovik> тут много винограда вкрае)
<Scrimmer> и 21 декабря пустили туда людей и там народ ужирался до посинения
<[Raiden]> Ну это уже соседнее государство. У меня кстати есть 1 масандровская бутылка. Знакомые ездили в Судак отдыхать и привезли )
<Scrimmer> пил?
<[Raiden]> Ну, 1 выпил , 1 стоит )
<Scrimmer> и как тебе?
<Scrimmer> Инкерман у нас еще хорош
<Scrimmer> мне он больше нравится
<[Raiden]> Ну , вполне. Полусладкое правда привезли и излишки сахара как бы ощущаются )
<[Raiden]> а так нормальное
<YoLkO> Scrimmer, а ты че, крымской чтоль?
<Scrimmer> угумсь
<DEAD_MOPO3> на изюмском шляхе?
<YoLkO> YoLkO, хе, я вот ток вчерась оттель товарища с поезда встречал )
<DEAD_MOPO3> YoLkO: ууу.упился уже. сам с собой говоришь
<DEAD_MOPO3> ёлочку больше не поливаем
<YoLkO> Sыы
<Scrimmer> Дед мороз
<YoLkO> DEAD_MOPO3, не. я ешо трезв как стеклышко
<DEAD_MOPO3> YoLkO: *тверез как стеклушко
<YoLkO> тип того
<Scrimmer> время пить чай
<Scrimmer> де мой монокль с цилиндром
<Snegovik> ихаа 6 супер чаззлов взорвал, большой бада-бум сделал :D
<DEAD_MOPO3> https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/4408694272/h1B3ED7EC/
<YoLkO> ммм, а какой альбом киша содержит фокусник и марианетки? а то я четь как то потерялся
<DEAD_MOPO3> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ
<shenmue> хы
<shenmue> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1231/h_1356964268_1446062_e007f3cda6.png
<shenmue> чот у меня не грузит
<artus> чето ни у кого не грузитцо
<shenmue> а енто хостинг тупит
<[Raiden]> Марионетке есть в продавец кошмаров 2006
<andrex> фокусника и марионеток чет я в 1 альбоме не видел в месте
<andrex> Тетрадь демона там фокусник
<artus> огаа
<andrex> война началась
<DEAD_MOPO3> andrex: ну как там, в будущем?
<DEAD_MOPO3> andrex: путин все еще президент?
<andrex> угу
<DEAD_MOPO3> а как же революция?
<andrex> а революция наверно в другом будущем
<DEAD_MOPO3> а дороги починили?
<andrex> нет
<DEAD_MOPO3> да чтож так то.ниче не сделали
<Sergey_IT> DEAD_MOPO3, как ничего? Все вывезли
<Scrimmer> 1
<artus> 2
<Snegovik> !op | хочу чтоб в новом году вы был суровы как Сталин, справедливы как Бэтмен, быстрые как Али, и прикольный как мишки гамми :D
<ubuntuhelp> хочу чтоб в новом году вы был суровы как Сталин, справедливы как Бэтмен, быстрые как Али, и прикольный как мишки гамми :D: Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов по
<[Raiden]> ))
 * mva пыщпыщ Snegovik из плюсомёта
<shenmue> http://cs316824.userapi.com/v316824976/6cf2/r25FZDujG0s.jpg а что за шрифт кстати? никому не знаком?
<Scrimmer> 1
<shenmue> 2
<Scrimmer> ребятки, расскажите мне
<Scrimmer> а почему ниукого нет новогоднего настроения ?
<shenmue> у меня оно подавленно литром пыва
<shenmue> щас отрублюсь
<Scrimmer> да у мну тоже пивко лежит, да вот пить не хотца
<Scrimmer> artus, это все ты
<Scrimmer> 1
<shenmue> 2
<Scrimmer> 3
<Scrimmer> неожидал ?
<shenmue> http://cs316824.userapi.com/v316824102/5ebe/0ov9MxUUE0Y.jpg
<shenmue> скример ктулху испугался
<baronos> ага, а мне теперь он мерещится в игре)
<Scrimmer> разбирал кто роутер tplink?
<baronos> нашел когда спрашивать)
<Scrimmer> дак я уже пяный
<Scrimmer> shenmue, ты меня уважаешь ?
<baronos> тогда определенно это не тема для разговора)
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> пвп?
<Scrimmer> или зассал?
<Scrimmer> нуб
<shenmue> ты погоди 2375 часов потом поговрим
<shenmue> кто нупь
<Scrimmer> 98 дней? о_0
<Scrimmer> типа в качалку пошел ?
<DEAD_MOPO3> так. пипихоны в штаны убрали и перестали меряться ими тут
<Scrimmer> у меня больше
<DEAD_MOPO3> Scrimmer: спрячь миллиметровку, не позорься:)
<Scrimmer> дядя
<Scrimmer> а ты злой
<Scrimmer> я думал мы друзья
<shenmue> Scrimmer а ты в кусре что микроскоп увиличивает расматриваемые объекты? =)
<mva> с новым годом :)
<Scrimmer> ой засранцы а
<Scrimmer> вот засранцы
<baronos> Scrimmer не так надо было начинать))
<DEAD_MOPO3> kwah: ооооо. сам квах. long time no see
<LinuxMint> shenmue ты меня уважаешь?
<shenmue> lf
<shenmue> да
<DEAD_MOPO3> ну вот. кваха напугали:(
<Scrimmer> хто такой квах
<DEAD_MOPO3> единственный человек, который мог бы спасти форум, если бы вернулся
<Scrimmer> спасти от чего ?
<baronos> конца света
<DEAD_MOPO3> artus: расскажи им
<Scrimmer> а еще вот желе люблю
<ifalkorr> @deop
<Scrimmer> андрекс, ты уже пьяный?
<andrex> нет :P
<shenmue> вот анахал
<Scrimmer> ну как так млжно?
<andrex> я рулевой
<andrex> может завтра и нажручь ло поросячего визна
<andrex> с*
<andrex> д
<baronos> г*
<shenmue> м*
<shenmue> а*
<andrex> shenmue, молодец! возми с полки пирожок
<baronos> пирожок с вермишелью мой)
<shenmue> =(
<shenmue> baronos пып?
<shenmue> пвп?
<andrex> шенму попался с кошкой наверно, пирожок)
 * baronos встал в стоюку тигра
<baronos> ifalkorr сколько еще качать?)
<baronos> shenmue а вообше в нг надо жить дружно :)
<shenmue> ну да =)
<shenmue> дружеское биение морд =)
<baronos> ))
 * baronos ...и снова седая ночь...
<shenmue> http://cs316824.userapi.com/v316824976/6d02/06MicwuLTHU.jpg для детишек в группе сделал =)
<baronos> хех)
<baronos> хмм, прошлый нг я встретил тут. и весь год провел тут. щас я на работе и тут и весь год буду тут работать и тут сидеть жесть
<shenmue> тутут
<shenmue> пыщ тут пыщ тут пыщ пыщ пыщ тут
<baronos> ударился по музыки 80-90, они как то больше новогодние чем посятина и дабстеп)
<shenmue> два часа до дииииииииииинь доооооооонь *12
<baronos> эх) вот еще один конец света пережили. все таки человек живучий.
<artus> сновым годом вас
<baronos> рано еще)
<artus> эммм ,я  ток что смотрел как вас путен поздравлял
<baronos> тепреь ты зомбирован)
<shenmue> это авка для группы в секте была
<artus> baronos, так, а когда тогда у вас ? вернее через сколько?
<baronos> в 23 по вашему)
<artus> ага, знать была провокация, пойду тогда бетон готовить :D
<baronos> гыы)
<baronos> у меня бабоньки напились, с балкона орут)
<andrex> ну молодцы же
<baronos> нуда, они меня тортиком угостилил :)
<andrex> один я такой неправильный, трезвый в НГ
<baronos> andrex не один ;)
<andrex> аче с бабульки не делятся? типо маленький еще
<baronos> ну, я принципиально не рпинимаю алкоголь на работе. так что я отказался)
<andrex> у меня както было что я пьяный приперся на работу, после днюхи, ниче так, никто ничего не сказал)
<baronos> ну тут военные, и зам начальника по режиму полковник сегодня пасёт особенно)
<andrex> аа ну я когда в плишкино работал также было
<baronos> вот если бы бабы дали 30к (зарплату) денег как страховку , то тогда бы я выпил))
<andrex> о тырнет тупанул, провайдер уже в стельку походу
<andrex> baronos, а что тебе 30 к помогут както чтоль)
<andrex> или ты всю зарплату за раз пропиваеш, чтоб наверника))
<baronos> ну на случай если бы спалили и уволили я бы при зарплате за месяц осталяся за тот который не доработал.
<baronos> ))
<andrex> ping
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг.
<andrex> вроде всё)
<[koshka]> С Новым Годом! =)
<andrex> опа
<[koshka]> опаопа)
<shenmue> рано
<shenmue> кстати салюты из космоса видны?
<artus> ешо раз всех с новым годом
<baronos> С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ :D
<[koshka]> С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ МУЖИКИ
<[koshka]> я люблю вас
<[koshka]> :*
<baronos> ихааа)
<shenmue> С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ
<baronos> хехе)
<andrex> пров тупит, пинги по 30 сек
<andrex> ща даже в шелл попать немогу чтоб пребить навремя знцу
<baronos> мне пришлось edge включить, ибо 3g не вывозит, падает(
<andrex> умритупое
<UNIm95> с НОВЫМ ГОДОМ ИЗ рб
<shenmue> хы лимита =)
<baronos> чую завтра буду спать, и выпить получится за нг только вечером или 2-го утром, когда как 3-го на работу :)
<[Raiden]> Вот оно и наступило. С новым годом!
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> райден с новым годом
<andrex> andrex|off: упадеш убью
<Scrimmer> с новым годом
<Scrimmer> по украине
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-01
<Scrimmer> утрчеко всем доброе
<Scrimmer> andrex, а тебе вечерок
<andrex> гг
<andrex> у каво ещё вечер?
<andrex> кого
<Scrimmer> где
<andrex> я один китаец чтоль)
<Scrimmer> как дела?
<andrex> норм
<Scrimmer> все друзья дрыхнут, никого онлайн нет
<Scrimmer> так одиноко
<bane> так первое января жеж
<bane> мне еще два гига качать
<andrex> в тф погамал, посап до 2 дня, проснулся поел, на машине погонял. весело)
<andrex> тока порядок другой)
<Scrimmer> а я вчера думал, что лягу дето в 0:30 - 1:00
<Scrimmer> ага, фиг там, в 0:45 установилась игра и играл до 4х
<andrex> ну я в 6 упал
<Scrimmer> ппц роутер, от проброса 80 порта с сервака падает нафиг
<Scrimmer> пинги до яндекса по 2-3к
<bane> 1гб еще качать
<bane> надеюсь, качаю не зря
<Scrimmer> а че качаешь то?
<bane> тф2
<andrex> у нас тут все качают тф 2 а скрим не вкурсе досих пор)
<Scrimmer> чо думаешь я щас возьму и не скачаю тф ?
<Scrimmer> щас я вам жопки то надеру в тф
<bane> только не долго, а то тебя мамочка заругает, что ты не поел кашку:-Р
<Scrimmer> уже поел...
<bane> и заслужил конфетку к чаю?:)
<Scrimmer> и мандаринку
<Scrimmer> 4 мб, неплохая скорость
<Scrimmer> пользуется кто саблимом ?
<andrex> янет мне вим
<andrex> хватает
<Scrimmer> просто как сделать так http://drupal.org/files/sublime.png
<Scrimmer> очень интересно
<Scrimmer> о, сделал
<Scrimmer> жизнь прекрасна
<Scrimmer> Ребят, а как при помощи команды cd перемести на 1 каталог назад?
<Scrimmer> допустим, /home/scrimmer/1/2/3, мне из 3 нужно попасть в 2
<Scrimmer> не прописывав заного cd /home/scrimmer/1/2
<Scrimmer> я дурак, уже понял
<Scrimmer> andrex, ты сча играешь ?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> конверчю теги сижу
<bane> ну чтож. еще 300 метров и узнаем, зря или нет
<shenmue> доброе утро
<andrex> shenmue, ку
<Scrimmer> http://f3.s.qip.ru/7FlHWtIM.png
<shenmue> нашел 47 отличий
<Scrimmer> привет шенму
<Scrimmer> как оно ? )
<shenmue> всё норм
<shenmue> какать хочу
<Scrimmer> <3
<shenmue> http://cs316824.userapi.com/v316824976/6d8c/vtskJOs4PqE.jpg
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> а че за аниме?
<shenmue> эм
<shenmue> дюрарара
<Scrimmer> ты смотрел ?
<shenmue> неа
<Romul> всех с новым годом!
<shenmue> я тут какую то расширеную версию тетради смерти нашел
<aleksei`> всем ку
<bane> andrex: чет я мешковат в тф2
<andrex> ну я тоже както тоже успехами не блещу)
<Scrimmer> снипа сложная
<bane> ещеб не лагало. все по минимуму уже
<Scrimmer> а че за железо у тя ?
<bane> у меня встроенная интелюшка на ноуте
<andrex> аналогично
<andrex> я памяти доавил вчера, чють получше стало
<bane> ну памяти то у мну 4гб
<bane> а вот интеллюшка жопошная
<andrex> у меня пока шпионом и пулеметчиком хорошо получается, тока пулеметчик медленный до жути а шпион быстро тухнет
<[Raiden]> всем  привет. С новым годом ещё раз
<[Raiden]> на http://www.ubuntu.com/ какой-то отсчет времени
<shenmue> так а чо будет?
<[Raiden]> а вот вас хотел спросить
<Scrimmer> пулеметчик жирный
<Scrimmer> в толпу влез с хилом и ты всегд в топе
<Scrimmer> райден а че за отсчет времени ?
<[Raiden]> не знаю, но что-то произойдёт )
<Romul> отмена поддержки 386
<Scrimmer> олол будет
<bane> andrex: нук давай игру создавай
<andrex> гг нужно для совместного прохождения ещё покупать вещички))
<andrex> а учения не интересно(
<bane> дык я создам
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> у кого то есть возвожность шустро создать какой нибуть стимлинукс ру
<Scrimmer> задроты
<andrex> ыы
<bane> andrex: ну де ты?
<andrex> а я чет прощелкал когда ты меня пригласил))
<bane> ну вот снова пригласил
<andrex> сервер не отвечает))
<andrex> хм ты ко мне можеш я к тебе нет чтранно
<andrex> с*
<bane> ахз. у мнуж 3жи
<andrex> baronos, тут?
<andrex> а чорд, он же нажратся седня собирался...
<[Raiden]> Судя по всему после таймера анонсируется новый продукт
<[Raiden]> может тв или телефон
<Scrimmer> какой таймер ?
<shenmue> ты не знаешь про таймер? оО
<Scrimmer> аа
<Scrimmer> на бунта.ком
<shenmue> наверное фокус выкинуть какой нить
<shenmue> http://cs5860.userapi.com/u157002796/-14/x_8efc12f4.jpg
<bane> да емае
<bane> этот таймер уже два дн обсудили все
<bane> и даж сказали, что могут презентовать
<shenmue> встроенный в мозг компутер?
<andrex> 128 бтную убунту сделають xD
<Scrimmer> а, дурара
<Scrimmer> дурарара, депрессивный малость аниме
<andrex> дюрарара уж тогда
<Scrimmer> дюрарара*
<[Raiden]> Тут на другом сервере чел пошутил. Предположил что после таймера убунта станет платной
<[Raiden]> :)
<andrex> её будут встраивать в мозг, а для тех кто не встроит будет платной)
<Scrimmer> http://goo.gl/XQ3JH <- забавно
<skai-falkorr> все. хватит с меня венды
<only_you> l;;lmj
<artus> тутууууу
<andrex> паровоз приехал
<[Raiden]> праздник к нам приходит (с)
<skai-falkorr> а вот и фкегы
<[Raiden]> посмотрите примерно пару минут http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=zcuy9p6gV4Q#t=189s
<artus> дя, вот и фкегы
<[Raiden]> и ваще этот сериал неплохой
<Scrimmer> http://habrahabr.ru/post/164527/
<Scrimmer> даже на хабре было
<Scrimmer> artus, чо как?
<skai-falkorr> Scrimmer: покиньте криокамеру
<Scrimmer> ребят с новым годом
<artus> Scrimmer, жуть :D
<skai-falkorr> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/12/all-new-ubuntu-product-to-launch-jan-2nd-but-what-is-it
<Scrimmer> напился ? )
<[Raiden]> Скорее всего версия для планшетов, судя по «touch it»  - Самая интересная догадка. Хотя как это возможно если в репах софт для дескопа - я не знаю )  Остальыне фирмы , лидеры рынка, делают несколько иначе.
<artus> не :) практически)
<Scrimmer> ето ты щаст олько отошел ? )
<artus> аха
<skai-falkorr> artus: поставил я тф2
<skai-falkorr> ну так гдет 15-18 фепесов выдает
<skai-falkorr> при 16 игроках
<artus> skai-falkorr, намано
<[Raiden]> нормально всетаки 25+ А для фпс и побольше не будет лишним )
<Scrimmer> артус
<Scrimmer> хочешь покажу коиче?
<artus> а пакажи
<Scrimmer> http://f1.s.qip.ru/7FlHWtIN.png
<Scrimmer> пвп?
<artus> о, круть
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: видяха древняя?
<skai-falkorr> достаточно древняя. x4500mhd
<vladgobelen> понятно.. амд
<[Raiden]> не это интел
<artus> Scrimmer, добавь мну туды
<vladgobelen> аа.. еще хуже тогда)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: ее от пульса никак отучить нельзя?
<[Raiden]> да, не растёт у них 3д кокос. Аднака для офиса\3д ифейса и пасьянсов должно хватать. И для игр типа урбана )
<Scrimmer> artus, логин дай то
<skai-falkorr> какого пульса?
<artus> Scrimmer, artusadm
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: а их много?
<skai-falkorr> artus: меня не забудь добавить
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну на руках можно пульс считать
<Scrimmer> у мну подготовка к запуску идет уже 3 минуты
<artus> skai-falkorr, эть ты мну добавляй, я не могу ))
<Scrimmer> к чему бы это
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Jr
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Ок
<skai-falkorr> artus: я тя пытался
<skai-falkorr> artus: отправил заявку
<Scrimmer> мне кажется он тебе чтото недоговаривает
<artus> skai-falkorr, ша посмотримс
<artus> добавил
<Scrimmer> артус, заяву накатал
<artus> етсь
<Scrimmer> andrex, тебе тоже
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], давай дружить?
<[Raiden]> У меня нету стима и пока не планируется. Может быть после релиза.
<[Raiden]> постарел наверное. ) Не так тянет играть и смотреть беты.
<Scrimmer> игры зло
<Scrimmer> хотя макс пейн 3 вчера затянул )
<Scrimmer> думал лягу дето в 0:30 или в часик
<Scrimmer> я был так наивен
<[Raiden]> играть на нг это да..
<Scrimmer> а что еще делать ?
<[Raiden]> Следуйщий попробуй где-нить с людьми встретить. )
<Scrimmer> не
<Scrimmer> хватило прошлого
<Scrimmer> и 21 декабря
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> а ты как нг провел ?
<[Raiden]> Ну , у меня классически вышло, всемье за столом
<[Raiden]> В 3 часа звали в гости, но я уже наелся и выпил и никуда не хотел :)
<[Raiden]> Хотя больше лень наверное и понимание что там надо будет тоже пить, причем не вино )
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем, стол, тв с огоньком, проводы старого , встерча нового с шампанским. Классика жанра.
<Scrimmer> ну, у меня тоже самое
<Scrimmer> семья + веселая подруга сестры, после стола позвали с собой на машине покатаца, сказал нене и сидел в макса играл)
<Scrimmer> кто такой ifalkor ?
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: понятно )
<[Raiden]> Я чаще не дома отмечал. По крайней мере те годы что могу вспомнить
<[Raiden]> 1 раз на крансую площадь ездил и на обратным пути меня на 3 вокзалах с друганом приняли как понятых. А мы бухие что ппц. И пока милиция шмонала мужика и составляла опись, мой друган уснул  )
<[Raiden]> У него ещё гитара была, он её обнял и голову на неё положил. Бумажку сунули и он тоже подписал. А мужик всё волновался что бы мы опись проверили )
<[Raiden]> Такой вот случай.
<Scrimmer> ))
<Scrimmer> http://pikabu.ru/story/ispaniya_prosto_zametki_za_tri_mesyatsa_909541
<markmx> приветствую, юзаете ли вы sqliteman так как юзаю его я?
<markmx> ато мне бы порегекспить, а он ругаеься
<[Raiden]> А мне найдите новогоднюю комедию которую я не видел.
<markmx> бетман возрождение
<markmx> так давайте скулить
<markmx> очень надо :)
<[Raiden]> Картинка с твтюнера купленного в 2001 году http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0101/h_1357060138_6713321_738719cf82.png
<[Raiden]> это ему 12-й год пошел.
<Scrimmer> о, у тя панелька белая
<Scrimmer> боже, ну какой же алкоголь мерзкий
<andrex> надо тоже тюнер взять pcie, хоть телик иногда позыркать)
<[Raiden]> на самом деле крайне редко смотрел. )
<[Raiden]> но иногда случалось
<andrex> у меня раньше то был avermedia pro 007 а щас 1 pce порт и то вафлей занят, а експрески 2 осталось, либо usb брать..
<[Raiden]> это я не знаю. Даже не знаю какие сча есть. В случае с линем если брать, то лучше сначала гугльнуть заведется ли.
<andrex> да поддерживаемые позыркаю потом
<andrex> !hardware
<ubuntuhelp> Список поддерживаемого в Ubuntu оборудования: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport . Если Вы хотите помочь в улучшении поддержки оборудования, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<shenmue> хрена се сигареты подорожали
<[Raiden]> назови марки и цены. Я не ходил по магазинам ещё
<shenmue> бонд на 10 р дороже стал
<[Raiden]> а сколько он у вас стоил?
<shenmue> 34
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> 8р = 1$ ?
<[Raiden]> хорошо что я бросил в 2011 году
<Scrimmer> у нас подорожал табак для самокруток и для кальянов
<[Raiden]> У вас там тепло, можете сами табак растить. Как в фильме джек восьмеркин :)
<Scrimmer> :D
<Scrimmer> у нас тут киви выращивают
<shenmue> электронные бабки что ли?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: фрукты )
<[Raiden]> на самом деле это ягода
<[Raiden]> вроде
<[Raiden]> Я слышал они как декоративные были. А большие которые можно есть искуственно вывели.
<Scrimmer> кисленькие такие, вкусные
<Scrimmer> у вас их продают?
<[Raiden]> да, много, но италия, испания - оттуда
<[Raiden]> что бы ваши не видел
<[Raiden]> а может и попадались но я не знал )
<Scrimmer> не, у нас выращивают так
<Scrimmer> чисто как вишню или тот же лимон в домашних условиях
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Scrimmer> на экспорт нету :)
<[Raiden]> Я летом в калужской области был на 1 даче. У них там виноград растёт, но не дозревает. Чиста как декоративный вьюнок.
<[Raiden]> зато там у них завал кабачков. Совершенно чужие люди нагрузили мне мешок )
<Scrimmer> да у нас так же
<Scrimmer> у нас навалом всего добра
<Scrimmer> у мну батя автомеханик, работает на дому в своем гараже, клиентская база большая
<Scrimmer> дак вот, все, кто к нему летом приезжают, он всем раздает овощи/фрукты
<[Raiden]> ясно )
<Scrimmer> виноград уже 5 лет продаем винодельнику, дето по 150 кг в год
<Scrimmer> 200кг абрикосов обычных и 50 кг персиковых тоже на продажу через соседей, они овощами торгуют
<Scrimmer> в общем. шики :)
<[Raiden]> молодцы )
<Scrimmer> да это батя молодец, мну в огород не затащить
<Scrimmer> блин, вот это я тащусь от саблима
<Scrimmer> http://f1.s.qip.ru/7FlHWtIR.png самое крутое, что такой редактор работает и на линухе
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0101/h_1357064190_1472921_99d9fd51da.png
<[Raiden]> вот так поинтересней http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0101/h_1357064780_4870461_df64af116c.png
<Scrimmer> :D
<[Raiden]> на древесном газе машина http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hG3mWOK6j9c
<Scrimmer> помню смотрел серию, как они электричество вырабатывали для домика в горах
<Scrimmer> ветряк построили и генератор на речку поставили
<[Raiden]> ага , я с  той серии начал.
<shenmue> http://cs309923.userapi.com/v309923153/7691/Nz_2lAk9Rk0.jpg
<shenmue> http://cs5341.userapi.com/v5341003/2b1/tI1QSdYnJII.jpg хы
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> Асус и Асер прекратили выпуск нетбуков
<shenmue> горе то какое
<Scrimmer> а я так хотел планшетик купить
<Scrimmer> теперь наверное придется планшет купить
<[Raiden]> Да туда им и дорога. Я не любил продукцию на атомах.
<[Raiden]> может они и были бы ок, если бы их люди по назначению использовали. Но в итоге всех захотелось юзать их как полноценные компы )
<Scrimmer> а надо как ?
<[Raiden]> что родило кучу терок про кучу софта, что слишком тяжелый.
<[Raiden]> А надо как было задумано слово нет в названии как бы намекает что это девайс что бы зайти в сеть почту почитать.
<[Raiden]> или там в чате повисеть
<[Raiden]> и всё
<Scrimmer> а я хотел се нетбук чисто что б поставить туда убунту и ходить такой весь крутой с линуксом
<Sergey_IT> да и програмить нормально
<Scrimmer> что б все думали что я супер крутой парень с линуксом и что я бошковитый :D
<Scrimmer> а на самом деле хотел нетбук чисто что бы сайты клепать
<artus> ))
<Scrimmer> о, артус, доров
<artus> re
<[Raiden]> программить - печатать текст. Если так рассматривать, то для этого производительность тоже достаточно, тут я спорить не буду.
<[Raiden]> Хотя конкретно печатать много и читать на таком устройстве ипри всём богастве выбора - это скорее ссзб
<Sergey_IT> а чем плохо? Нормальный девайс.
<andrex> Scrimmer, íàäî áûëî òîñêàòü ñèñòåìíèê ñ ëèíóõîì, ÷òîáû äóìàëè âñå êàêîéòû ñèëüíûé, è áîøêàâèòûé) èëè íàîáîðîò...
<ubuntuhelp> andrex! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> мелковат просто, для постоянной работы в качестве читалки или печатнйо машинки )
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Failed!
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Failed!
<andrex> Scrimmer, надо было тоскать системник с линухом, чтобы думали все какойты сильный, и бошкавитый) или наоборот...
<[Raiden]> Что бы долго не спорить, я просто скопирую определение с википедии
<[Raiden]> Нетбук (англ. Netbook) — субноутбук с относительно невысокой производительностью, предназначенный в основном для выхода в Интернет и работы с офисными приложениями.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], чем мелковат то - все видно
<Sergey_IT> вот с офисными неудобно
<[Raiden]> Тут я думаю авторы имели в виду не работу в офисе
<[Raiden]> а просмотр
<[Raiden]> прайс в экселе посмотреть по быстрому - например
<Scrimmer> а я еще хотел ядра компилить...
<[Raiden]> Из них ещё скайпозвонилки ок. Знакомая одна с родственниками болтает по нетбуку )
<Scrimmer> чисто так запустил с утра, и на следующий день ничего не произошло
<Sergey_IT> да не - нормальный комп, но с маленьким экраном
<andrex> атомные
<[Raiden]> такой мини-видеотелефон
<shadow_prince> нормальный комп
<andrex> такой гигантский мобильник
<shadow_prince> если вы о нетбуке
<Sergey_IT> о нем )
<shadow_prince> сам полгода юзаю для всего кроме игорей
<andrex> для всего кроме mkv
<shadow_prince> с арчем включается быстро, батарею держит 7 часов, кинцо в hd показывает
<Scrimmer> попробуйте какнить маринованый перец чили
<Scrimmer> вот ето шибает
<andrex> зачем hd на 7" экранчике..., а подрубать норм мониор к нему неохота ибо тоскать надо иногда)
<[Raiden]> Кстати о гигантских мобильниках. Я тут в 1 обзори 6 дюймового телефона увидел слово планшетофон. - видимо это то что будет в итоге вместо 7 дюймовых планшетов.
<[Raiden]> т.е. 6 дюймов телефонами уже не удивить и в 2014 выйдут 7дюймовки :)
<shadow_prince> ну качаешь все равно не только для себя
<Scrimmer> да щас самсунги вообще долбанулись
<Scrimmer> чисто лопаты
<[Raiden]> А вот это я не знал
<[Raiden]> Изначально термин «нетбук» был использован в 1999 году компанией Psion для обозначения карманных персональных компьютеров собственного производства.
<andrex> ну просто толстым китайцам неудобно в экран тыкать
<Sergey_IT> название не имеет значения
<[Raiden]> женщинам с сумочками ок в общем-то. Или надо спецкарманы под 6-7 дюймов )
<andrex> кпк это кпк, мне так легче и привычней)
<[Raiden]> армейские штаны с карманами на бедре
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> посмотрим что после таймера покажет каноникал
<[Raiden]> может как раз лопату
<[Raiden]> )
<shadow_prince> touch it, ага
<andrex> надгробие с надписью rip и в се узнают что убунты больше не будет(
<[Raiden]> Марк улетел на Марс но обещал вернуться :)
<andrex> без скафандра
<Scrimmer> и без ракеты
<andrex> катапультой пустили
<Scrimmer> хотя ето не реально
<Scrimmer> вот без скафандра да
<[Raiden]> в фантастике кстати так делают. В стартреке  есть лифты разгоняющие грузы на орбиту. А у Лазаревича  в книжке технокосм инопланетянин говорит фразу:
<[Raiden]> Только идиоты запускают ракеты, все остальные пользуются трамваями.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Scrimmer> телепорт
<andrex> ну ракеты и так идиоты запускают, ибо топлива больше чем груза
<andrex> нужно какуюто антигравитационную плошадку делать для таких дел
<andrex> или двигатель
<Scrimmer> большую рогатку
<[Raiden]> можно было бы поднимать в 2 этапа. Старт с самолета. Или как в суперпрыжке чувака на шаре подняли, а там уже двигатели включать. За одно эклогичней.
<[Raiden]> наверное можно )
<Scrimmer> хм, с воздуха сложно имхо запустить будет
<Scrimmer> представь какой шар должен быть
<andrex> тогда уж в космосе собирать и пускать, но это еще затратнее
<Scrimmer> а если с самолета - столько же топлива потратиться
<Scrimmer> аля гентушник ?
<Scrimmer> корабль от икеи для гентушника
<[Raiden]> Ну не знаю , это зависит от веса и от газа в шаре. Сами спутники не большие. И  для разгона из стратосферы уже не надо много топлива.
<[Raiden]> а может и надо )
<shadow_prince> вроде не надо
<[Raiden]> Если газ горючий, то его же можно и использовать для разгона.
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> из шара?
<[Raiden]> ну да )
<andrex> нужно луну освоить и с неё все пулять
<Scrimmer> и как ты себе ето представляешь ?
<Scrimmer> кстати, а почему кстати есть космические станции больше уже, де люди живут долга долга
<[Raiden]> да вот луна вариант. Я кстати никак не могу понять почему никто после подвига или обмана америкацев туда не полетел.
<Scrimmer> но на луне еще ниче не построили?
<Scrimmer> и там и там гравитации нет
<Scrimmer> вот
<[Raiden]> Некоторые уфологи\конспирологи считают что их оттуда прогнали инопланетяне.
<[Raiden]> ))
<shadow_prince> походу там просто ничего нет
<shadow_prince> а транспортировка всего необходимого - деньги
<shadow_prince> походу проще с земли пускать
<andrex> духи предков их там прогнали, и сказали что в к психиатру надо сходить..
<Scrimmer> а, ну хотя да
<[Raiden]> Там есть вода и гелий3 , судя по слухам. А для жизни можно завозить сначала, потом там производить растения\кислород
<[Raiden]> Можно робототехнику ещё юзать. Даже управляемую с земли. Накидать на луну стройматерьяла и армию роботов.
<Scrimmer> на луне вода?
<[Raiden]> и пусть город строят
<shadow_prince> ох, кажется мне что произвести растения и кислород еще дороже, чем запускать ракеты с луны
<andrex> проще 1 раз сильно затратится, а потом легче жить. чем пускать с земли
<Scrimmer> но ведь действительно, можно построить комлепкс и отправить на луну
<Scrimmer> и там начать выращивать/отстраивать здания
<Scrimmer> выращивать зелень
<[Raiden]> shadow_prince: Да не, не думаю что дороже, немного удобрений, немног оультрафиолета... Можно же не коноплю выращивать, а водоросли например )
<Sergey_IT> и все заводы для производства?
<andrex> уже столько всякой фигни по запускали что на луне моглибы уже 2 землю создать
<Scrimmer> хотя нам то легче грить
<shadow_prince> одно дело вывести что-то на орбиту, иное - на луну
<Scrimmer> ну да. не стоит забывать про посадку
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: про воду вот http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Лёд_на_Луне
<[Raiden]> из воды кстати тоже можно получать кислород и топливо - водород.
<shenmue> и пиво
<[Raiden]> но это возможно не просто
<shadow_prince> о да
<shadow_prince> пиво чертовски не просто
<shadow_prince> даже на земле :)
<Scrimmer> хотя, мне тут кореш подсказал
<Scrimmer> на луне то нет атмосферы
<shenmue> и пива
<Scrimmer> а тараньки
<Scrimmer> и*
<[Raiden]> shenmue: Нужно выращивать водоросли которые могут бродить. Тогда вода дасть воздух, топливо и алкоголь :)
<Scrimmer> shenmue а вообще я люблю креветок
<shenmue> вот и займись
<andrex> а её там и быть не должно ибо масса луны маленькая, там атмосфера наверно максимум см2 от поврхности может быть
<shenmue> там есть атмосфера
<[Raiden]> на луне вроде нет
<shenmue> есть
<[Raiden]> на марсе да.
<shenmue> она есть на любой планете или спутнике
<[Raiden]> кстати на калыме нашли бактерии котоыре могут жить в марсианских услвоиях - я постил недавно.
<Scrimmer> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%D1%82%D0%BC%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%84%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_%D0%9B%D1%83%D0%BD%D1%8B
<shenmue> ес-но не такая как на земле
<Scrimmer> есть, но чень очень маленькая
<Sergey_IT> andrex, про 2 см - это смело )
<Scrimmer> в десять триллионов раз менее плотная
<shenmue> да но есть же
<andrex> ща артус из тф2 придет и всех отправит на плутон загорать
<[Raiden]> shenmue: да сомневаюсь. Хотя может дело в размерах и при определенных размерах гравитация притягивает газ )
<andrex> Sergey_IT, это я так примерно
<[Raiden]> если так подумать то наверное какая-то есть
<shadow_prince> мне кажется самое вероятное - сделают колпак, куда завезут все земное
<shenmue> ты кратеры видел на луне?
<[Raiden]> да, вот пишут что есть. shenmueправ ) http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Атмосфера_Луны
<shenmue> какой такой колпак? рыть нужно внутрь
<shadow_prince> ну или подземный
<[Raiden]> первые станции будут наземными я думаю в 1 этаж ) Минимум помещений и т.д.
<shenmue> [Raiden] немного увлекаюсь. даже у камет есть атмосфера своя
<shadow_prince> суть в том, что бы сделать закрытое пространство, где можно будет легче поддерживать необходимые условия
<[Raiden]> А может найдут где можно окопаться, те же кратеры или пещеры.
<shenmue> а суть в базе на луне?
<Scrimmer> http://s.pikabu.ru/post_img/2013-01_1/1357012924_1964000825.gif
<andrex> пулять ракетами в марс с луны
<[Raiden]> Ну, исследование, постройка более большой базы и космопорта и т.д.
<[Raiden]> гелий3 опять же
<andrex> атомные бомбы испытывать
<Scrimmer> andrex, но бида в том, что нужно еще это топливо доставить на луну
<shenmue> в базе на орбите земли есть смысл
<[Raiden]> если там покопаться может ещё чег онароют ) Какую-нить надпись: Здесь был вир котто с альфацентавры.
<[Raiden]> :)
<shenmue> а вот на луне....
<andrex> верните пепелац гады
<[Raiden]> есть ещё 1 применение, можно строить различные  осерватории там.
<shenmue> [Raiden] надпись "айфон шняга тролололо" =)
<Scrimmer> http://pikabu.ru/story/odna_iz_samyikh_strashnyikh_videoigr_909488
<[Raiden]> shenmue: ))
<[Raiden]> много текста, я прочел первые несколько строк и последнюю )
<Scrimmer> :D
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> я тут с вами засиделся, уже час хаваю
<Scrimmer> http://cs309229.userapi.com/v309229502/50c7/MuwlGFQ_3L4.jpg
<Scrimmer> мне пожалста пару чик
<shenmue> шг
<artus> Scrimmer, ась чагой ?
<Scrimmer> а быстро ты :D
<Scrimmer> самое интересное пропустил
<artus> а я просто замучалсо уже в мясе участвовать))
<[Raiden]> http://s.pikabu.ru/post_img/2013-01_1/1357040865_983599639.jpg
<andrex> я не поверю, ибо пылесос, влюченый в розетку. брошенный в ванну с водой, творит чудеса)
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> у мну батя в огороде выращивает червяков. кормит постоянно, вольер красивый сделал :D
<Scrimmer> причем так, что б туда птицы не залетали
<shenmue> для рыбалки? или для почвы?
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> и туда и туда
<shenmue> и что червяки жрут?
<Scrimmer> а все объедки из дома + трава всякая, перегной
<Scrimmer> а на рыбалку на этих черверй брать 1 удовольствие
<Scrimmer> У нас в Севастополе есть дельфинарий, и вот на новый год сделали елку в бухте и подписали красивенько
<Scrimmer> http://cs405731.userapi.com/v405731304/6885/H1Xkv2bc4bo.jpg
<Scrimmer> А как площадь украшена, просто слов нет - дожди везде(белая такая лента вниз, и там лампы зажигаются по очереди в низ, как будто дождь капает) и елка большая большая
<Scrimmer> http://www.1sev.tv/story/id/2187/ вот даже посмотреть можно
<Scrimmer> не?
<[Raiden]> фотка ок. А видео не пошло
<Scrimmer> https://vimeo.com/33923509
<[Raiden]> неплохо )
<[Raiden]> Я как-то был в Питере после нг сразу. Там было тоже красиво. Всё горело\сверкало и всякая старая архитектура ...
<[Raiden]> и темные дворы как в фильмах про бандитов
<[Raiden]> там где старые здания
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> )
<Scrimmer> в России ваще походу страшно
<Scrimmer> гопнегов тьма
<[Raiden]> В 1 таком в столовой поели, находились, проголодались. А двор зактывают на ночь. И повар нас вывел через свою кухню в какую-то фирму и там уже на улицу :) И там в этой фирме оказалась такая крутая отделка и высочайший потолок. Там наверное до рево
<[Raiden]> люции кто-то крутой жил.
<[Raiden]> под старину в обещм всё.
<[Raiden]> А оказался я там благодаря фильму с легким паром.
<[Raiden]> Компания разъезжалась. И кто-то пошутил , давайте типа отправим как в фильме в Питер. А я сказал чт о1 не поеду. И  мы доехали до вокзала взяли билеты и ящик пива и туту до питера :)
<Scrimmer> норм так
<Scrimmer> ладно райден, бувай
<Scrimmer> всем бувайте
<[Raiden]> бб
<shenmue> блин чот не втыкаю как гугля хром работает
<Scrimmer> ?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: как-то так http://img5.joyreactor.cc/pics/post/bill-gates-windows-%D1%85%D1%83%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B0-%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%86%D0%B0-112655.jpeg
<shenmue> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0102/h_1357076568_9514412_71b7f4724c.png вот что ему надо?
<shenmue> я ввел логин и пароль почты
<shenmue> теперь просит пароь приложения. какого?
<[Raiden]> для браузера )
<shenmue> то есть создать его?
<[Raiden]> наверное так для каждой фигни отдельно, котоыре могут синхрониться
<[Raiden]> а хрен знает
<shenmue> я ввожу все подряд . пишет не подходит
<shenmue> это как так?
<[Raiden]> хз
<[Raiden]> xmarks for chrome в гугл вбей.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> рекомендую фф.  Он медленней в тестах, но удобней имхо и меньше кушает рам обычно.
<shenmue> блин
<shenmue> не знаю как на гугле пароль сменить. я его не помню а захожу через куки и менеджер паролей
<[Raiden]> ищи как просмотреть пароли в браузере
<[Raiden]> Я большую часть помню, т.к. у меня есть keepassx
<[Raiden]> Причем и на мобиле тоже
<shenmue> мда
<shenmue> зашел с другой вкладки на сайте а там уже создать пароль приложению
<shenmue> мне вот первая бетка хрома очень понравилась
<shenmue> и тогда ихния идея что браузер будет только для сайтов. а не для всегоо этого что щас в нем
<shenmue> теперь кодовую фразу просит... вообще больные какие то
<[Raiden]> не боись, в конце должно попросить ввести телефон
<shenmue> дальше еще смешнее
<shenmue> просит ввести пароль который до этого говорило что запоминать не нужно
<shenmue> и пароль для синхронизации
<[Raiden]> @kban ProMax
<shenmue> мне просто не понятно где тут браузер а где уже сам гугол
<shenmue> вооо... вроде все работает
<shenmue> [Raiden][Raiden] d ueujk + есть?
<shenmue> в гугол+
<[Raiden]> Да, есть, но не пользуюсь реально
<[Raiden]> хватает чатов, без соцсетей
<[Raiden]> shenmue: под этим ником нет.
<[Raiden]> shenmue там дофига )
<[Raiden]> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-zVXVadyUUbo/UNohTZ8nM2I/AAAAAAAAAuk/kyh1I4FBJEM/s1440/animwallpaper.png
<shenmue> чот не пойму как блог свой удалить
<shenmue> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-AIZRA8wtQ0c/ThGDrYI7lPI/AAAAAAAAAIM/fDgxg0xd79w/s625/1268901272_1268863511_nlos.jpg
<ubuntuawp> qq all
<ubuntuawp> всем привет ребят я первый раз в irc (xchat + ubuntu unity precise + doxy9 applet'ov):DDD
<shenmue> круто
<ubuntuawp> :DD
<ubuntuawp> а тут вообще народ общается?:DDD или тут тихо?
<shenmue> правило для ирц: мат офф,  уважение других, соблюдения темы в топике
<shenmue> нов год и 3 часа ночи
<shenmue> ес-но что тут никого нет
<ubuntuawp> хах сорри что нарушил
<ubuntuawp> и я не матерсь:DDD
<ubuntuawp> а топик акаой сорри я нуб
<shenmue> ну щас то можно немного флуда так как праздниг
<shenmue> остальное неизменно
<[Raiden]> /topic
<shenmue> ничо так г+ разрося
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-02
<ubuntuawp> всем привет с новым годом всех
<[Raiden]> Привет и тебя.
<[Raiden]> спать пора )
<ubuntuawp> блин я пойду посплю чели)
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> а в убунте уже есть веб приложения? или что они там мутили то?
<shenmue> про zoho я знаю
<skai-falkorr> есть
<skai-falkorr> давно уже
<shenmue> http://cs407027.userapi.com/v407027210/4f69/v4CwbZdpAzY.jpg ыыы
<skai-falkorr> сколько интеллекта в одном коротком ыыы
<shenmue> эээ....
<shenmue> был бы рядом дал бы в челюсть =)
<shenmue> skai-falkorr в г+ ты есть?
<skai-falkorr> юнный падаван
<skai-falkorr> именно с двумя Н
<skai-falkorr> это символ силы
<skai-falkorr> у вейдеры было 7 Н
<shenmue> скаю больше не наливать
<skai-falkorr> я тверез как стеклушко
<skai-falkorr> к сожалению
<skai-falkorr> <sad_face />
<skai-falkorr> oh shi...
<skai-falkorr> хоббит в скринере вышел
<skai-falkorr> смотреть или терпеть до блюрейки?
<shenmue> я не в восторге от трилоггии так что смотреть буду когда смотреть будет нечего
<shenmue> не знаю что там в книге а по фильму тупизма очень много
<aleksei`> всем ку
<andrex> хоббита вышла тока 1 чатсть, все остальные будут в течении года выходить, хотя уже сняты, вот такой ход) а фильм ниче так судя по отзывам
<andrex> aleksei`, q
<aleksei`> всех с нг ))
<Scrimmer> ребята я установил убунту памагите
<andrex> удали обратно
<baronos> ping
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<Adeptus> Понг! Понг!
<Scrimmer> тихо тут
<Adeptus> Люди спят еще :-)
<skai-falkorr> поставлю 12.04 и посмотрю, насколько больше фепесов у стима  хваленной убунте
<Adeptus> На сколько больше, чем у чего?
<skai-falkorr> чем у виндовса
<skai-falkorr> помним же вальвовские восторженные посты о большем фепесе
<andrex> хм ну у меня фпс не 16 , больше, отя наверно из за видяхи лучшей, у мну hd3000
<skai-falkorr> ну да.она лучше
<Adeptus> У меня на ноутбуке тоже HD3000, Killing Floor'е лучше всех адаптированна
<Adeptus> Амнезия все сильно греет. Team Fortress вроде не плохо работает, сравнить не могу, не помню, как на винде было
<andrex> ну и проц i5 2500m както так а вот винт мне не нра, медленный, надо ссд брать
<Scrimmer> ставь 12.10
<Scrimmer> она красивше
<Adeptus> Самый сок начался, когда на стационарнике собрал и поставил дрова с офф. сайта на свой Radeon HD 5770. С закрытыми из репозитория xorg-edger почему-то фпс в тестах очень низкий был и все тормозило
<Adeptus> Тоже хочу 12.10, но у меня на ней что-то все крашится :-) Думал руки из жопы, но система чистая, с нуля была поставлена :-)
<bane> чечектотут?
<baronos> bane: сильно тормозит тф2?_
<bane> f[p
<bane> ахз
<bane> я музыку слушаю
<bane> а бунту 12.04 я еще не ставил
<bane> baronos: а дававй серверок мвм и вдвоем помочим вражин
<vladgobelen> наконец то будет реализован план инопланетян под предводительством Шатлврота.. Через 7 часов все компы с убунту захавоют душу юзеров и взорвутся
<[Raiden]> ахаха
<[Raiden]> это дата вторжения. Его подменили когда он летал в космос.
<vladgobelen> вот и я об этом подумал)
<bane> ну хоть чтото оригинально придумали. а не тот маразм с лора и опеннета
<ubuntuawp> всем привет
<[Raiden]> таймер конечно интересная штука. Главное что бы он не затмил сам анонс :)
<ubuntuawp> а что такое linux-next
<ubuntuawp> ??
<[Raiden]> разрабатываемая версия
<ubuntuawp> а с гитом чем отличается
<andrex> тем что с гита
<[Raiden]> оно наверное с изменениями которые не анонсировали. т.е. новее чем 3.8-rc1
<ubuntuawp> спс
<Scrimmer> райден привет
<Scrimmer> ну так всегда
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> 2 января было др у Айзека Азимова http://s008.radikal.ru/i306/1012/ba/90e9a9bde7fe.jpg
<Vlad__> Здравствуйте. При подключении по ssh консоль не стразу появляется. Сначала приглашение и всё. Опытном путём догадался нажать ctrl+c. По всей видимости какая-то прога работала и после её стопа появилась консоль. Подскажите, как найти то, что
<Vlad__> стопит?
<Vlad__> *экспериментальным путём)
<[Raiden]> к машине физический доступ есть?
<[Raiden]> залогинись локально с консоли
<Vlad__> и потом?
<[Raiden]> если ок, сделай список процессов, и потом ломанись на ссш и снова сделай список процессов.  А если не ок...
<Vlad__> если не ок, то логи? или как?
<[Raiden]> то не знаю )
<[Raiden]> тогда надо знать как грузится, проверять profile и bashrc как минимум
<[Raiden]> если баш
<Vlad__> мне кажется после обновления такая штука начала возникать. раньше не было. и сам изменения не вносил в конфиг уже несколько месяцев
<[Raiden]> Ну обычно после логина выполняется прописанный шелл
<[Raiden]> и если он сразу не стартует, то есть вероятность что что-то с конфигами не так. Если после обновления значит глобальные в /etc
<[Raiden]> Но может быть я что-то упустил и ошибаюсь
<Vlad__> кажется совет помог. залез в profile и закомментил то, что сам добавил(раньше с этим работало)
<Vlad__> теперь логинится без этой траблы. ща буду тестить
<[Raiden]> очень хорошо )
 * [Raiden] думает что кашпировский отдыхает
<Vlad__> :-))
<Vlad__> export DISPLAY=:0.0
<Vlad__> xset s off
<Vlad__> xset -dpms
<Vlad__> Раньше с этим работало. А после обновления какого-то - перестало
<[Raiden]> xset врятли будет работать до запуска иксов
<[Raiden]> Если это сувать конкретно в шелл, то надо проверку какую-то делать на запущен оили нет
<[Raiden]> услвоие if
<Vlad__> Машина выполняет некоторые серверные функции и одновременно служит HTPC - подключена к телеку, проигрывает фильмы. Нужно было заставку отключить при загрузке иксов(они грузятся от этого пользователя)
<[Raiden]> типа if
<Vlad__> ничего лучше не придумал - забил это в профайл пользователя от которого грузится оболочка для просмотра фильмов
<Vlad__> *заставку и слип
<Vlad__> В общем если лучше способа нет - надо сделать отдельного пользователя под ssh. А того(с соответствующими правами) оставить только для оболочки XBMC(HTPC)
<Vlad__> правильно? подскажите, пожалуйста
<Vlad__> почему раньше работало непонятно только.
<[Raiden]> Можешь и так. Хотя всеравно не очень правильно в шелл впихивать команды для xorg без условий.
<[Raiden]> Есть ещё другой вариант.  Почитать как настраивается Х чере xorg.conf и вбить отключение дпмс туда
<[Raiden]> это можно сделать.
<Vlad__> какое условие? if (pidof X) ?
<Vlad__> ps -A|grep Xorg|wc -l
<Vlad__> лан) спасибо ещё раз
<ubuntuawp> ирк уже не тот
<[Raiden]> Vlad__: Ну да, вроде того.
<[Raiden]> только у баша условия вроде в [ ]  , а не в ()
<Adeptus> Время идет, все меняется
<Sergey_IT> а что в ирке не так?
<ubuntuawp> да народа мало
<ubuntuawp> а квире тянет кедв???
<andrex> ирк тодже, люди другие, больше шас в вк и прочих социалках дебильныж сидят
<ubuntuawp> ага вк зло для быдла
<lightdiver> ubuntuawp: квирк на qt, а не на кде-либс.. не тянет
<ubuntuawp> спс
<artus> он не тянет ток если собирать самому
<Vlad__> [Raiden]: это псевдокод я написал, без синтаксиса)) спасибо)
<ubuntuawp> спс
<ubuntuawp> а на каком сервере  есьь канал лурки и лора в гугл плз нн слать
<[Raiden]> ubuntuawp: Используй синаптик или почитай как получать в консоли инфу о пакете. И сам посмотри зависимости пакета
<[Raiden]> или muon если kubuntu )
<Vlad__> ничего не меняется. если хочешь виртуально пообщаться с толпой профессионалов - идёшь на форум или в ирку. а тет-а-тет - аськи, скайпы и вк
<ubuntuawp> блин да лоо наскучил
<ubuntuawp> *лор
<ubuntuawp> ладно пока всем
<[Raiden]> Квирк собранный в убунте зависит от kde-runtime , что притянет часть кде. Вы можете собрать ег обез поддержки кда - так можно сделать.
<Sergey_IT> и чего он приходил, спрашивается
<[Raiden]> Не умеете собирать - рано или поздно всеравн опридется учиться , если вам важен линукс.
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: помню в 2006 я даже и не зна что есть пакеты) конфигур, мэйк, мэйк инсталл это было обычно и круто
<[Raiden]> по хорошему надо уметь собирать и пакеты. И использовать уже готовые исходники пакетов , что бы не описывать то что уже сделано ) Я сам правда особо не морочусь сборкой пакетов )
<[Raiden]> но немножко в курсе как.
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: лучше сразу делать правильно, чтобы и обновлялось само вместе с обновлением системы.. а то насобираешь вручную и висит оно потом пару лет непонять где
<[Raiden]> квирк в убунте кстати не последний. Вполне повод для сборки )
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: а там разве нет веток как в том же дебиане? ну, стэйбл, тестинг, анстейбл?
<[Raiden]> Vlad__:  Мне тут подумалось что Х может быт ьв процессах если используется kdm \ gdm и т.д. Так что может быть лучше проверять запуск конкретной оболочки
<[Raiden]> ещё правильней , выкинуть эти костыли из шелла и использовать настройки иксов.
<[Raiden]> lightdiver: у нас нету. есть релизы и разрабатываемая версия и ппа
<[Raiden]> можно брать из неготовой версии пакеты в общем-то. Хотя там тоже не всегда новые
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: ппа это вроде просто сторонний софт не от разработчиков. А новые версии или более старые как же?
<[Raiden]> кстати как и в дебиане. В тестинге \ анстейбле тоже не всегда последний релиз  программы.
<[Raiden]> не от разработчиков чего? :) Дистра если - то да.
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: угу.. дистрибутива
<[Raiden]> с другйо стороны если тебе нужна определенная версия и ты сам соберешь - это тоже будет не от разработчиков )
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: а с обновлениями как быть?
<[Raiden]> и ппа иногда позволяет этого не делать
<[Raiden]> в смысле?
<lightdiver> насколько я помню, можно даже пакет собрать с нужными тебе настройками. Но автоматизировать это можно?
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: ну, чтобы при обновлении само к примеру брало версию их гита софтины, собирало, упаковывало ее и ставило в систему
<[Raiden]> автоматизировать всё можно. МОжно собирать на том же ппа.
<lightdiver> из*
<[Raiden]> под несколько версий дистра
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: ну тогда совсем никаких проблем.. привязан квирк или нет - не важно..
<lightdiver> собираем пакет как нужно и все
<[Raiden]> в теории даже можно стырить пакет из 13.04, если он там есть и сунуть его в свой ппа что бы собрало под твою версию )
<[Raiden]> Я правда собираю у себя.
<ubuntuawp> ох еще обсуждаете квирк))
<[Raiden]> небыло времени поиграть с ппа. Немного играл с опенсусе билд сервисом. Там проще всё.
<[Raiden]> ubuntuawp: Мы обсуждаем сборку, а  ты увидел то что хотел )
<ubuntuawp> блин тему создал))) из вопрлса растет ппц)))
<ubuntuawp> а ругатся можно???
<[Raiden]> неа
<ubuntuawp> *ь
<ubuntuawp> жаль((
<[Raiden]> )
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: мне в этом плане больше калька понравилась, чем суза. Но там конечно все проще из-за сорц-бэйзед..
<artus> можно, 1н раз :) как и на солнце смотреть в биноклю
<ubuntuawp> ох и на дистры перешли
<[Raiden]> ubuntuawp: на системы сборки софта
<[Raiden]> )
<ubuntuawp> линуксоиды такие линуксоиды *rofl*
<[Raiden]> в общем у меня была задача в обс собрать два пакета от магеи под опенсусе. С минимальной правкой спеков  собралось. И мануал русский что забавно на их ресурсах.
<ubuntuawp>  лучшая система сборки софьа make install))
<[Raiden]> Т.е. у нас разделен овсё. ubuntu.ru фактически не проект каноникал.
<lightdiver> ubuntuawp: а обновлять будешь вручную потом?) а удалять?
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: раньше убунту.ру был вообще левой вещью, но потом договорились с канониклом и стали официальным русскоязычным представительством.. ну, что-то вроде)
<[Raiden]> В общем мне там очень всё нравится. Но некотоыре привычки к деб-базед и наличие ппа не дали перейти )
<ubuntuawp> make uninstall и wget спасет отца русской демократии +chekinstall и debhelper))
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: у них там слишком много привязок на свои левые фичи, от которых невозможно отказаться.. И они не дают работать стандартными методами.. это основной недостаток сузы
<ubuntuawp> рпм это сложно дебиан простой
<[Raiden]> Да и не нужно. Я  нахожу что в опенсусе хорошие фичи )
<lightdiver> ubuntuawp: вручную каждый установленный пакет?
<ubuntuawp> но autoremove нелюбит гнои
<[Raiden]> Что за манеры такие, сразу всё рушить и отвязываться. )
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: фичи это хорошо. А отсутствие выбора - плохо
<[Raiden]> Я ваще не минималист и если фича есть и моё железо её тянет - значит она уменя должна быть.
<[Raiden]> :)
<ubuntuawp> в сузе есть 1клтк инсталл сразу все драва так поставид есяе яст рулиь
<ubuntuawp> привет деб
<[Raiden]> 1 клик тоже хорошая штука
<ubuntuawp> вот в бубунту такую фичу и неглючный юнити и все вендекапец)))
<[Raiden]> у нас можно деб пакеты ставить кликом  через гдеби или qapt , но зависимости притянутся только из уже подключенных реп. А сусешный кликинсталл подключит то что надо.
<[Raiden]> вот такая разница.
<ubuntuawp> но 1 клик ето целые скрипты и яст настройка
<[Raiden]> да
<lightdiver> так никто же не мешает их юзать в убунту
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну в целом никто. ту тваще никто не мешает реализовать всё что угодно - садись и пиши , хехе
<ubuntuawp> но ты попробуй яст в убу поставить
<[Raiden]> :)
<ubuntuawp> блин логично)))
<lightdiver> это такая проблема? он без исходников чтоли?
<ubuntuawp> пойду питон учить)))
<[Raiden]> Но, хотелось бы что бы уже было реализовано максимум. И некотоыре дистры в общем уже имеют некоторые элементы которые в убунте не реализованы.
<ubuntuawp> да не у сузи свои костыли
<[Raiden]> Я бы даже сказал имели ещё до появления каноникал.
<[Raiden]> доболтался до антирекламы ))
<ubuntuawp> каноникал просто партнер вендекапеца
<[Raiden]> всё , я ушел от клавы )
<ubuntuawp> хах)
<Scrimmer> еще 5 часов
<ubuntuawp> юзай онбоард
<lightdiver> ubuntuawp: еще бы.. каноникал организация коммерческая.. им выгодно выпиливание конкурентов. Особенно таких
<ubuntuawp> а как сделать кукушку на баш с циклом 3 раза и rhvoice
<ubuntuawp> я взхил не осилил
<ubuntuawp> *while
<lightdiver> ubuntuawp: я могу ее сделать намного проще)
<ubuntuawp> блин с дроида пишк галакси покет все мелко
<ubuntuawp> да не я с цикоом хочу 3 раза
<lightdiver> ubuntuawp: крон рулит, когда дело заходит о циклах и времени...*дальше неразборчиво что-то о костылях и велосипедах...*
<ubuntuawp> да не мне в срипте надо чтобы типа вхаил 3 раза открыть ср0 рхвоисе тайм клозе ср0и так далее))
<ubuntuawp> ну не знаю както так
<[Raiden]> x=3 ;while [ "$x" != "0" ];do echo $x ; let x=$x-1 ;done
<ubuntuawp> спс
<ubuntuawp> а после лет свой срипт писать??
<ubuntuawp> а просто есче новичек в шелах
<[Raiden]> вместо  echo $x
<[Raiden]> можешь 1 скриптом оформить. всё что ты написал оформи как функцию, а тут в цикле её просто вызывай.
<ubuntuawp> а понятно)) но мой код покрасивее будет)))
<[Raiden]> домашнее задание )
<ubuntuawp> ага)))
<ubuntuawp> а скоко тебе лет??? мнн 14
<[Raiden]> мне ощутимо больше
<ubuntuawp> *мне
<Scrimmer> лол
<Scrimmer> кто тут письками меряться собрался ? )
<ubuntuawp> ну впринципе может быть такое)))
<ubuntuawp> яяя)))
<ubuntuawp> залупка от гениталий)))
<Scrimmer> и что ты пытался показать тем, что тебе 14 ?
<ubuntuawp> просто
<ubuntuawp> на крайняк)
<Scrimmer> artus, пвп или боишься ?
<ubuntuawp> все равно я щкололо)
<Scrimmer> не флуди
<ubuntuawp> ладнл
<Scrimmer> а то злой дядька артус или скай тя накажуть
<ubuntuawp> )
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], а правда, сколько тебе лет ?
<ubuntuawp> стесняется
<artus> @voice ubuntuawp
<[Raiden]> Ну да, хотелось бы скрыть ) Так загадочней.
<[Raiden]> ))
<ubuntuawp> артус не надо плз
<Scrimmer> artus, я серьезно, вечером бой сыграем?
<artus> Scrimmer, да я и ща не против )
<[Raiden]> Мне тут звездынй десант японский фильм понравился. Хорошо передаёт атмосферу первого оригинального фильма.
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3823VO9gG8
<Scrimmer> не, ща занят буду
<[Raiden]> *мульт
<Scrimmer> аниме?
<artus> ну стукнеш тогда , и андрюху пинай до кучи
<artus> baronos, неспать!
<ubuntuawp> а что такое моде + ???
<baronos> artus: та я смотрю "Я, робот" и попиваю внцо)
<baronos> винцо*
<artus> baronos, хад )
<artus> давай в тф )
<baronos> можно)
<Scrimmer> ubuntuawp, предупреждение
<ubuntuawp> а спс
<Scrimmer> artus, никакого ТФ
<artus> ))
<Scrimmer> ve[f[f
<Scrimmer> Напомните, ubuntu-server от ubuntu-desktop отличается только наличием оболочки во втором варианте?
<[Raiden]> да и ещё опциями ядра при сборке. Другйо планировщик ио по умолчанию и т.д.
<[Raiden]> т.е. надо ещё ядро переставить что бы получился десктоп. Кстати в последенй убунте есть ещё
<[Raiden]> linux-image-lowlatency
<[Raiden]> там таймер прерываний повышен и включено preempt
<Scrimmer> кстати, я заметил 1 особенность, и не знаю в чем зависимость, может расскажете:
<[Raiden]> и linux-image-virtual где наоборот понижено
<Scrimmer> есть 3 тачки, 1 - i5, 4 гб памяти, хард более-менее, 2 - q6600, 2 гб памяти, хард более менее, 3 - amd athlon 5200+ 2 гб оперы хард ужасный
<Scrimmer> на всех 3х тачках стоит по своему веб серверу, почему, когда каждый запускает свой сайт на апаче - у всех сайт тупит некоторое время. а потом в секунду открывается
<Scrimmer> в то время, как на тачках, на которых стоит железо 3 машины, которую я привел, но уже от различных хостинг компаний де дают выделенные серваки
<Scrimmer> все грузится в секунду ?
<Scrimmer> от чего все это зависит? время отклика и т.п.
<Scrimmer> от проца? памяти? харда? файловой системы? правильной настройки ос(линух)? особенность сборки ядра?
<[Raiden]> я не знаю, не пользуюсь апачем.
<[Raiden]> и серверами
<[Raiden]> наверное над опридумать запрос типа как ускорит ьсервер или как отмониторить то что может давать задержки и т.д.
<lightdiver> Scrimmer: а ты склонируй систему с третьего и попробуй на первых двух
<Scrimmer> да не
<Scrimmer> на 3ей - стоит обычная убунта desktop, просто грузится без видяшки она
<Scrimmer> а то что я говорил, мол быстрее, это я приводил пример того, что я как то пользовался выделенным сервером с таким же железом, почти точь в точь, и там работало все шустро
<lightdiver> Scrimmer: берешь ту, где все работает нормально и переносишь на другие компы. Если тормоза остаются - виновато железо. Если нет - ось
<Scrimmer> уже нету той, это было год назад
<Scrimmer> и то у меня доступ был по фтп к сайту :D
<Leagnus> ребята, нужна пара: лончер и ФМ (файловый менеджер), которые могли бы общаться друг с другом
<Leagnus> это пока на уровне идеи:
<Leagnus> иконки лончера:
<Leagnus> - левой кнопкой - можно передать программе, которая представляет иконку, файл или файлы, которые выделены в ФМ, в качестве параметров ком.строки
<Leagnus> - средней - в ФМ открывается нов. вкладка с ядром вышеуказанной программы
<Leagnus> - правой - открывается нов. вкладка с профилем программы
<lightdiver> Leagnus: а что такое лончер?
<Leagnus> панель запуска программ с их иконками
<aleksei`> Scrimmer, как-то была похожая байда у знакомого админа, оказалось что у него всё это на 80 порту висит и тупит соответственно ... но это всё на 1 айпишке выделенной было
<Scrimmer> aleksei', просто 3 разных машины, 3 разных владельца, 3 разных веб-сервера
<Scrimmer> и везде одно и то же
<aleksei`> Scrimmer, а с настройками самого апача колдовать пробовал?
<skai-falkorr> !python-slow
<ubuntuhelp> Прежде, чем говорить, что питон медленен - прочитай - http://blog.dzinko.org/2011/02/python.html , дабы не получить по лицу.
<shenmue> питон медленен
<andrex> shenmue, на по лицу xD
<Scrimmer> artus, andrex, го пывыпэ
<Scrimmer> или зосцале?
<Scrimmer> skai и ты го :)
<Scrimmer> baronos и ты го)
<andrex> я боюся
<Scrimmer> нуб штоле ?
 * shenmue ударил Scrimmer мечом тысячи истин и сжег его ману и дом
<shenmue> я выиграл
<lightdiver> питон может и быстрый, но запуск приложений на нем по 10 секунд напрягает.. учитывая что все остальное запускается в районе секунды
<Scrimmer> мне сначала показалось. что ты сжег мою маму
<Scrimmer> я испугался
<Scrimmer> дак шо мы играть будем или мне в доту?
<skai-falkorr> да пошел ты... в доту
<andrex> давай, тока ты поставиш все на минималку и разрешение 800 на 600 чтоб ровно все было)
<temp> df
<shenmue> господа
<shenmue> и дамы
<shenmue> чуть больше часа осталось до отлёта марка на луну
<vladgobelen> не отлета, а вторжения.. как раз таки наоборот на Землю
<Scrimmer> artus, давай в другую карту
<Leagnus> а что, ни у кого не возникала необходимость скормить скрипту кучу файлов? все копируют их имена в комстроку?
<Scrimmer> как дела ?
<skai-falkorr> http://bit.ly/VvMx17
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: shenmue вот и настало время
<Scrimmer> обоже
<Scrimmer> даже домен зарегали
<lightdiver> Scrimmer: угу
<Leagnus> помогите
<Scrimmer> спасите помогите
<andrex> спасение утопающего дело рук самого утопающего :D
<Leagnus> та я блин на винде кучу скриптов написал, и жалко стало, что всё для коммерческой платформы
<Leagnus> хочу программировать под Tux, но не знаю, куда ткнуться
<Leagnus> тупые лончеры везде, а мне нужно выбранные файлы передавать пачками программам
<Scrimmer> надо - передавай
<Scrimmer> artus, тут ?
<artus> Scrimmer, огай
<Scrimmer> а че ет за карта была такая ?)
<artus> Scrimmer, мясо же ))) круть)
<Scrimmer> фигасе http://s.pikabu.ru/post_img/2013-01_1/1357142679_21837646.jpg
<Scrimmer> artus, да я там нифига не понял. появился и сразу убивать
<artus> Scrimmer, ну дык круть же )
<Scrimmer> самая вкусная уха - на рыбалке
<shenmue> осталось 18 минут
<baronos> до чего?
<skai-falkorr> 17 с половиной
<skai-falkorr> ubuntu.com
<baronos> у меня ограничение скорости, страница не открывается :(
<baronos> к чему прикоснуться там?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: лизни экран:)
<baronos> хыхы))
<Scrimmer> буквально неделб назад сдавал лабы на паре, и у меня чето на компе не хотела запускаться прога на яве
<Scrimmer> я грустил, менял код, не помогало
<Scrimmer> а потом ян ежно провел рукой по экране, и оно сразу заработало..
<skai-falkorr> мы как яблочники
<skai-falkorr> сидим и ждем анонса нового продукта
<Scrimmer> почему как...
<baronos> uPhone?
<Scrimmer> 8 минут
<markmx> приветствую, ткните носом в какую нить распознавалку текста, буду благодарен
<Scrimmer> пф
<rekcuFniarB> markmx: Fire Reader
<rekcuFniarB> *Fine Reader
<skai-falkorr> хммм... markmx если я ткну тебя носом в глаз - ты не будешь благодарен. ты будешь материться и попытаешься стукнуть меня
<markmx> дядь, мне для фри...
<shenmue> ну что ? делаем ставки?
<Scrimmer> 4.30
<andrex> markmx, go #freebsd
<shenmue> наверное девайс какой нить
<shenmue> так как звучит обобщенно думаю что планшет какой то
<markmx> :)))
<Adeptus> Очень надеюсь на развитие Ubuntu for Andorid
<Adeptus> Либо планшет на бубунте
<markmx> шуткую, файн под винду а мне под линупз
<rekcuFniarB> markmx: а вайна у вас нет?
<skai-falkorr> андорид? чет новое
<markmx> есть но нежелательно
<Scrimmer> тогда товарищ гугл тебе в помосчь
<Scrimmer> или #freebsd
<rekcuFniarB> markmx: ну есть всякие Tesseract и тому подобное, но оно убого всё работает.
<skai-falkorr> markmx: use googel drive, young padavan
<markmx> счас затестим уже ставлю
<rekcuFniarB> На Швабрашвабре недавно был обзор свободных распознавалок.
<markmx> что гугла умеет распозщнавать чеки?
<Scrimmer> гугл умеет искать
<Scrimmer> а, ет не мне
<Scrimmer> чувак ты не прав
<skai-falkorr> у гугля есть в драйве ocr dcnhjtyysq
<andrex> есть онлайн распознавалки ещё
<skai-falkorr> *встроенный
<skai-falkorr> минута
<skai-falkorr> отсчет пошел
<andrex> ща как убунту ком упадет
<shenmue> 20 секунд
<Scrimmer> лол
<Scrimmer> сайт падает о_0
<Adeptus> Ололо
<Scrimmer> ща шото будет
<Scrimmer> лол сайт пашет
<Adeptus> 404 ща будет :)
<Scrimmer> э
<rekcuFniarB> Эта вращающаяся штука не гипнотизирует?
<Scrimmer> упал)
<rekcuFniarB> Нас хотят запрограммировать.
<Adeptus> Ыхыхы, опять таймер загрузился :-)
<shenmue> сайт лёг что ли?
<Scrimmer> угу
<Adeptus> Да не, пашет
<Leagnus> а я Zodiac слушаю...
<Adeptus> Или кеш у меня пашет...
<skai-falkorr> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/ubuntu-phone-os-unveiled-by-canonical
<shenmue> марк троль
<skai-falkorr> phone os
<shenmue> 504 Gateway Time-out
<Scrimmer> лол
<baronos> я выйграл)
<skai-falkorr> An Ubuntu-powered phone has been unveiled by Mark Shuttleworth in London, today. Calling the product launch a “significant next step in our history”, Shuttleworth demoed the device and spoke of Canonical’s plans for taking the device to an already saturated mobile market. And the interface of the OS is, possibly more than the brand-name behind it
<andrex> по нулям и ничего пока
<skai-falkorr> везде таймаут
<Adeptus> Фон ос?
<Adeptus> В принципе интересно. Но как Меего интересно
<skai-falkorr> http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/2/3827922/ubuntu-phone-os-announcement
<skai-falkorr> mobile version of Ubuntu, which is built around the existing Android kernel and drivers, but doesn't use a Java Virtual Machine and promises to use "the full power of the phone." Supporting both ARM and x86 processors, the Ubuntu phone OS will be compatible enough to let Android phone makers run it on their devices with minimal adaptation.
<skai-falkorr> нууу посмотрим
<Scrimmer> интересно
<Scrimmer> сколько у нас стоить будет
<Scrimmer> а он круче айфона?
<shenmue> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpWHJDLsqTU
<Scrimmer> а шо ето за мужик?
<Scrimmer> а кде будет под телефон?
<rekcuFniarB> Scrimmer: у кед давно версия плазмы под смартфоны есть.
<Scrimmer> а ты кто?
<rekcuFniarB> Хз насколько оно рабочее, но уже пару лет как существует проект.
<Scrimmer> я тебя тут раньше не видел
<rekcuFniarB> Я давно тут, просто мало обычно говорю.
<rekcuFniarB> Овнер kubuntu@
<skai-falkorr> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone
<Scrimmer> а де купить то
<Scrimmer> или можно бесплатно взять?
<skai-falkorr> ну ты погуляй по сайту
<skai-falkorr> там все рассказано
<shenmue> хотеть
<baronos> минтофон ждешь?
<shenmue> мята зависит от убунту
<shenmue> так что хотеть
<baronos> вот его надо на нетбук ставить)
<lightdiver> так что было то?
<lightdiver> http://ompldr.org/vZ3gxOQ втф?
<rekcuFniarB> lightdiver: f5
<lightdiver> http://ompldr.org/vZ3gxYw
<rekcuFniarB> Вобщем, всего лишь пиар без наличия девайсов. Нацелено на производителей, в надежде что найдётся какой нибудь HTC, который захочет выпустить девайс с этой Убунтой.
<lightdiver> да хоть ф6
<lightdiver> я только ноут врубил)
<rekcuFniarB> lightdiver: УМВР http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0102/h_1357151837_9506320_ae09cdf6c9.png
<lightdiver> странно
<lightdiver> наверное только на убунту работает
<lightdiver> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone
<lightdiver> по этому адресу работает.. а на главной счетчик обнуленный
<lightdiver> rekcuFniarB: Марк кто по национальности?
<rekcuFniarB> Хз, глянь в википедии.
<lightdiver> просто он очень хорошо по-английски говорит - все понятно
<lightdiver> впервые такое
<lightdiver> обычно у них очень плохое произношение..
<lightdiver> никогда до этого разговорную речь не понимал
<rekcuFniarB> Ну обычно у кого английский не родной, они говорят попроще, так что неанглоязычным легче понимать их.
<rekcuFniarB> А англоязычных сложно понимать неанглоязычным.
<rekcuFniarB> У них всё сливается, хрен разберёшь.
<lightdiver> у него все четко. Аж слушать приятно
<Scrimmer> всех с новым годом
<artus> шо, опять? )))
<Scrimmer> продолжаем веселье
<andrex> хм чет стим по скорости загнулся гад 40 50 кб даже не половина того что могу
<artus> andrex, го фанитцо
<andrex> лень пока, я кушать пошел
<andrex> в 4 утра))
<lightdiver> andrex: попробуй другой регион указать)
<Scrimmer> artus, это ты щас отрываешься, гэмкаешь в тф2
<Scrimmer> ввиду того что раньше небыло такой возможности ? )
<Scrimmer> отвечай
<Scrimmer> быстро
<Scrimmer> мне так одиноко, поговорите со мной ктонить...
<lightdiver> Scrimmer: поиграй в  игры
<Sergey_IT> или поешь, глядишь - заснешь
<ubuntuawp>  ку народ
<andrex> Scrimmer, скакого момента это началось? нету ли порывов суицида? кто в этом виноват? наблюдаетесь ли у психиатра?
<andrex> сам хотел поговорить xD
<andrex> ubuntuawp, re
<Scrimmer> это все ubuntuawp
<Scrimmer> я жил нормальной жизнью, но сегодня увидел его, и тут понеслась
<andrex> бейте го)
<andrex> е*
<Scrimmer> я за камерой
<andrex> я думаю артусу ща хорошо игратся, стим сервера на профилактику ушли
 * andrex думает кто его запихал на фринод-анрег....
<Scrimmer> куды ?
<andrex>  #freenode-unreg
<andrex> я туда никогда неходил а тут бац и там скакогото перепугу
<Scrimmer> это все артус
<Scrimmer> отвечаю
<andrex> хы, в тф я нехочу он на мне тут отыгрываетя)
<Scrimmer> коварный артус такой коварный
<Scrimmer> andrex, а мне вот интересно, как тебя зовут?
<andrex> Андрюха
<Scrimmer> удивительно
<Scrimmer> а это совпадение, что у тебя ник похож на имя?
<Scrimmer> или ето все артус?
<andrex> да не это я туалетную бумагу рекламирую)
<Scrimmer> а такая бывает? о_0
<andrex> ну загугли, мне на фриноде индусы сказали что есть
<artus> Scrimmer, как ьама скриншот делать? ))
<Scrimmer> f12 помоему
<andrex> скирем приколист емае
<Scrimmer> ?)
<andrex> скрим
<andrex> иди на ##russian про огневодоу и медведей говори
<andrex> я толька что узнал что скрим троль)
<Scrimmer> мине 13
<andrex> Scrimmer, это они тебе так сказали?
<Scrimmer> это я всем так говорю
<tagezi> всем привет
<Scrimmer> привет
<Scrimmer> давно тя не видно было
<Scrimmer> с новым годом
<Scrimmer> как отметил ?
<tagezi> эм.. ну.. обожрался салатиками и лёг спать, а как-то по другому можно? ))
<Scrimmer> а я еще тортика поел
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], райден
<Scrimmer> срочно срочно
<tagezi> не, тортик не влазил )
<Scrimmer> как райдена зовут?
<Scrimmer> что, общаетесь с человеком и даже не знаете его имени?
<Scrimmer> у как так можно а
<tagezi> эм.. а какая разница кого тут как зовут?
<Scrimmer> да ну прост, интересно же...
<artus> tagezi, во, ты там печалился что музеюра не даст скачивать?
<tagezi> да все тут лёши, ильи, васи ))
<tagezi> artus: да
<tagezi> что, решили давать качать?
<artus> tagezi, а там хоть цент переведи им - они прем пакет дадуть, скачка и все ништяки)
<tagezi> artus: ну, значит сделаем падарок доче )
<tagezi> artus: кстати, пока вроде скачивается
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ты свой сайт когда запустишь?
<Scrimmer> пф
<Scrimmer> я уже с другом админку клепаю
<Scrimmer> работы тьма)
<Scrimmer> 3/5 сделано
<Scrimmer> tagezi, или ты про варезник)
<Scrimmer> ?)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: я про сайтостойку )
<Scrimmer> сайто че?)
<Scrimmer> я тут в консоль влюбился
<Scrimmer> putty/терминал не закрываю почти никада
<Scrimmer> кстати, а как узнать, в каком режиме щсс работает сетевушка через консоль? ну скорость 10/100 mb, а то у меня роутер любит баловаться
<tagezi> нужно было поставить кде что бы оценить пользу консоли ))))))
<Scrimmer> не, нужно было поставить рядом комп с убунтой без монитора с доступом лишь по ssh
<tagezi> а у меня руки кривые... вечно половина отваливается кудато
<Scrimmer> sudo ethtool eth0
<Scrimmer> andrex, вот как оно бывает
<Scrimmer> хотел потролить, а оказались норм ребята :D
<ubuntuawp> скоро будкт смарт на убунтц на генту.канале обсуждают
<andrex> Scrimmer, угу, ну тыб на канал истории ии ещё какой науки зашол и потролил)
<andrex> л*
<Leagnus> что же мне делать...
<ubuntuawp> leagnus man apt-build
<ubuntuawp> подскажите плиз роутер 128 рам linux вифи 5ггц 2 антены
<Scrimmer> щас придет злой дядька скай и накажет
<tagezi> я вот думаю, стоит внешний винт перечерчивать в ext4 или нет?
<astrobeglec> Прив
<tagezi> ку
<ubuntuawp> астро ку
<ubuntuawp> как завел
<ubuntuawp> бубен помог?)
<astrobeglec> tagezi: я переформатировал. Единственный минус - если надо что на винду у друзей скинуть - проблематично. Ага, бубен и мануалы...
<astrobeglec> Меня NickServ забанил, но потом извинился
<ubuntuawp> лол
<ubuntuawp> ехт2фсд и нопроблемс с друзьями
<Scrimmer> надо покушать
<tagezi> а что быстрее ntfs или ext4?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: хватит жрать!
<Scrimmer> да я худой ваще
<Scrimmer> шучу, буду худеть
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, проверь, не?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну можно, конечно... а по надёжности?
<mokujin> теперь то я могу писать тут ?
<mokujin> О !
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, по опыту - надежность дисков важнее
<mokujin> могу
<mokujin> Здравствуйте !
<astrobeglec> IMHO ext4 шустрее будет.
<astrobeglec> mokujin: Прив
<mokujin> есть кто-нибудь, кто знает убунту 12,04 как свои пять пальцев ?
<astrobeglec> mokujin: Думаю это принципиально невозможно. В чем проблема?
<mokujin> я абсолютный нуб в убунту и неочень шарю в линуксе в целом, но представление имею... мне нужна помощь с настройкой интерфейса, а именно как передвинуть лаунчер слева, вниз, наверное вопрос весьма растпространенный ...
<tagezi> astrobeglec: а тестов не видел? с примерами на усб 3?
<mokujin> все то что дал гугл - неработает (
<Sergey_IT> mokujin, и не заморачивайся
<tagezi> mokujin: мог написать только последнюю фразу )
<mokujin> и все же, на 11,04 или 11,10 у людей все нормально, пытаюсь сделать по инструкции - неработает (
<tagezi> mokujin: а для тебя юнитии настолько необходима что прямо аж "немогу хочу"?
<tagezi> mokujin: там юнити другие
<astrobeglec> тестов не видел, а с усб3 пока познакомится не довелось.
<ubuntuawp> юнити не очень настраиваетсч)))
<mokujin> ну да, мне понравился этот лаунчер, но у меня и так маленький монитор, и получается что он занимает прилично от развернутого окна, вот еслиб он был внизу и прятался - другое  дело
<tagezi> astrobeglec: ну, мне вот подарили 2 тб диск, я теперь знакомлюсь... усб 3 шустрый, прям не знаю как
<ubuntuawp> не мучац ньюбие он не знает что такое еомпиз и гномощель с юнити
<astrobeglec> поэтому я до настоящего времени на серверной 10.04 Каноникал начиная с 10.10 с пути свернул не туда
<tagezi> mokujin: так там иконки сожно уменьшить
<ubuntuawp> в настройкпх обой есть подзунок размера хначков на лончере)
<Scrimmer> http://s.pikabu.ru/post_img/2013-01_1/1357146428_200215517.png
<Scrimmer> качественно
<Sergey_IT> mokujin, сделай, чтобы он прятался
<ubuntuawp> да какнон загнул с юнити
<mokujin> да, но всеравно - слева неудобно, хочу как на макбуке - внизу - все рационально и удобно
<ubuntuawp> скачай хакинтош как на макбуке)))
<Sergey_IT> mokujin, напиши сам, делов-то
<astrobeglec> tagezi: ты с диском к форточкам цеплятся будешь?
<mokujin> хакинтош пробовал - не нравится - лагает и тормозит на моем "динозавре"
<tagezi> mokujin: поставь гном с кайро-док
<astrobeglec> mokujin: Есть такая вещь Macbuntu
<tagezi> там реально как мак можно сделать
<ubuntuawp> оор свои дюди заюзай кде
<ubuntuawp> забей это 10.04
<ubuntuawp> лучше уш синклаирос
<ubuntuawp> а лкчшн маком))
<ubuntuawp> *макос
<Scrimmer> а вы замечали, какие попугаи забавные ?
<tagezi> ща artus проснёться, и за макос накажет )
<Scrimmer> а он и не спит
<Scrimmer> задротит жостко
 * artus бдит
<Scrimmer> хватит бдеть )
<artus> я доктора смотрю
<tagezi> хауса?
<artus> кто
<Scrimmer> кто?
<Scrimmer> во
<tagezi> жесть
<ubuntuawp> ))
<tagezi> как можно сериалы смотреть? научите
<ubuntuawp> учу  рутракер.орг
<ubuntuawp> )
<artus> садишся в кресло, открываеш глаза, и минут 40 смотриш в направлении центра монитора
<tagezi> что нужно написать в командной строке, что бы от них не тошнило? )
<ubuntuawp>  рм фр рут))
<artus> tagezi, не смотреть тошнотворных хаусов ))
<tagezi> да я их не смотрю )))
<ubuntuawp> верно и даже не думай а них)))
<tagezi> "обмани меня" пробывал, но чаще чем раз в месяц по серии не получилось
<Scrimmer> артус
<Scrimmer> а ты в адекватные карты играешь ?
<artus> Scrimmer, адекватные это типа топографические?
<tagezi> ))))
<ubuntuawp> а у кого тут есть гадакси покет???
<Scrimmer> ну дефолтные, сопровождение и т.п. ?
<ubuntuawp> андроиж 240х320 и андроид ирк)))
<Sergey_IT> таро?
<astrobeglec> Что за зверь?
<ubuntuawp> гугли минтатюрный армв6 сиарт андроид с него пищу)))
<ubuntuawp> клава мелкая не удобнл
<ubuntuawp> блиг ппц просто
<astrobeglec> неудобно? Вот первые пару часов с weechat в консоли это неудобно...
<Scrimmer> нифига
<tagezi> первые минут 5
<Scrimmer> tagezi, вот что за люди да ?
<tagezi> может быть... пару часов если только ничего кроме msn не видел
<ubuntuawp> не привык на мащигке пк гентк чистая консольгая там мплаер царит да ирсси связывает а елинкс тоже хорош с жабасриптом и вкладками
<astrobeglec> Видел. Хоткеями избалован...
<ubuntuawp> гента хороша в кончоди)))
<ubuntuawp> *консоли
<artus> ubuntuawp, так, прекращай тут шифровками спамить
<astrobeglec> Елинкс хорош... w3m тож неплох, mutt вообще зашибись.
<ubuntuawp> уж лучше в консоди чем 320*240 клаву тыквт
<astrobeglec> А вот sendemail это вообще сказка...
<ubuntuawp> у мя клава мелкая мне неудобнл артус не ругайся
<ubuntuawp> сендмайл для апача хорош
<astrobeglec> А в консоли всегда лучше. Даже при двух ядрах и 6 гигах оперативы. У тебя диагональ на дройде какая?
<artus> твои проблемы)) ставь большую ) или печатай медленнее , очепятки еще понятно, но не бред флудом
<ubuntuawp> 240х320
<ubuntuawp> 2.7 дюйма
<ubuntuawp> )))
<astrobeglec> "Сам виноват"(с)
<ubuntuawp> галакси покет
<artus> ставь свайп, там говорят автодополнялка умная
<ubuntuawp> да не свай на под экрана не удобнл нихера не видать
<astrobeglec> У меня был 3-х дюймовый. Сочуствую... Искренне...
<ubuntuawp> спасибо)
<artus> @kban ubuntuawp 3600 ну тады иди кури правила
<astrobeglec> artus: Вопрос на засыпку (от зеленого новичка) - сообщение с @kban это сообщение роботу на бан пользователя на час?
<artus> тип того
<Scrimmer> :D
<Scrimmer> разве на час?
<artus> угу, в секундах
<astrobeglec> Ясно. Кстати русскоязычных каналов на фриноде много?
<Scrimmer> много
<artus> да вполне хватает, но на руснете вестимо более
<Scrimmer> artus, завтра с утра играть будешь ? в норм карты ?
<Scrimmer> могли бы хилл+танк
<artus> Scrimmer, я ж говорю, создавай и бросай преглашение, мне то фсеравно где играть)
<Scrimmer> а за хила ты как, играешь ?
<artus> ну народ агитируй, дабы веселее было )
<artus> Scrimmer, да мне всеравно за кого
<Scrimmer> я за пулеметчика, ты за хила
<artus> astrobeglec, ставь стим и дава на завтра с нами гамать
<tagezi> artus: linux можно научить работать с exFAT ?
<artus> эммм, наверно
<astrobeglec> а стим на 4-6кб/сек пойдет? Канал у меня оччень слабый...
<Scrimmer> хм, нет)
<Scrimmer> ты его даже не запустишь
<Scrimmer> tagezi, а на сколько ты хард покупать собрался ?
<artus> tagezi, ext2 + 2 гига в фате для драйвера под венду, и будет тебе счастье
<tagezi> artus: не, жене флешку подарили на 128 гигов
<artus> tagezi, я на внешнем винте ext3 тасакал, под форточками писалка на нее была под 60 метров , торенты и тд
<tagezi> на неё эта мелкомягковская фс стоит
<Scrimmer> дак и оставь такую
<artus> tagezi, о, на флешки народ ставит udf
<artus> а так как 7ка ща почти везде то траблов быть не должно нигде
<tagezi> флешку переформатировать?
<artus> @mode -b *!~ubuntuawp@31.130.83.193
<Leagnus> http://putinportal.ru/novosti-o-vvputine/novyj-ministr-svjazi.html
<Leagnus> "MS Windows тоже является свободным программным обеспечением, так как эту программу можно свободно приобрести." Путин
<artus> гг
<astrobeglec> борода. На форуме уже давно обсуждали
<artus> угу, альт неосилили, решили догнатцо слакой, удачи им )
<artus>  у нас имеются прямые интересы, связанные с внедрением Slackware Linux как приоритетного решения для автоматизации государственных структур - следует читать как "под ней фиг кто че запустит, и на распиле бабла по сапорту мы поимеем
<artus> мильярды"
<astrobeglec> Со слакой окончательно в лужу сядут. Ну почему нельзя "запилить" на убунте? Гугл не совсем же слабоумный... А на слаке действительно все работает специфично...
<artus> astrobeglec, потому что на бубунте 100$ в год отдай - и сам каноникл те настроит все что надо, где ж профит от распила то
<artus> а на особокрупных заказах так вааще выйдет копейки
<astrobeglec> вот то-то и оно :((
<tagezi> ладно вам пермывать кости прывительству ) всё равно ничего не измениться
<Scrimmer> а ет самое обидное :)
<tagezi> да ну их.. нервная система дороже
<tagezi> exfat есть репы на дрова )
<Leagnus> как список выбранных файлов из файлового менеджера передать программе?
<artus> а зачем тебе exfat ?
<Scrimmer> tagezi, сессию закрыл ?
<tagezi> http://ubuntovod.ru/instructions/exfat-ubuntu-linux.html
<tagezi> artus: ну, она не плоха по разговорам... ну и это флешка жены а не моя
<Scrimmer> а у тебя жена и дочка тоже на бунте сидит ?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: жена на вин7 дочас на кубунте
<Scrimmer> доча молодец
<tagezi> доче всёравно
<Scrimmer> где сидеть или то что молодец ? )
<Scrimmer> завтра буду ставить себе kde 4.10
<tagezi> у неё виндовс от линукса отличается внешним видом
<Scrimmer> сеня rc-2 вышла
<artus> tagezi, потестиш фс скажеш как оно
<Leagnus> ну не было жеж разрывов...  :-)
<tagezi> artus: ну, пишет быстро очень... но это усб 3, он вообще шустрый дико
<Scrimmer> всем бувайте
<Scrimmer> artus, завтра пывыпэ бум
<ubuntuawp> ку алл
<artus> ubuntuawp, не ругайся, чревато :)
<ubuntuawp> окай
<ubuntuawp> )))
<Leagnus> письмо от хрона пришло с темой "wget -O - -q -t 1 мой_сайт" - что бы это значило?
<ubuntuawp> и тебе) сладких снов
<ubuntuawp> ))
<shenmue> http://cs6277.userapi.com/u73074407/docs/48b1cb3dac40/tumblr_m8dcs0C9wZ1qf21pgo1_r2_500.gif как артус нарушителя канала забанил
<Leagnus> http://www.engadget.com/2006/09/22/another-thinkpad-battery-explodes/
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-03
<stezko> Добрый день, есть кто живой?)
<stezko> Хм. а как иксы убить /etc/init.d/gdm stop не находит команду, или я отстал от жизни
<stezko> хочу xorg пересоздать, но даже из рута в востоновлении не получаеться..
<vladgobelen> stezko: killall gdm
<stezko> и ты тут
<baronos> Если убунту из последних, то там lightdm, а gdm.
<shenmue> перезаписыаем ксорг и всё
<shenmue> зачем иксы убивать то?
<nicloay> ктонить сталкивался с проблемой что pptpd сервер не шлет dns для клиентов, из за этого клиенты могут работать лишь с ip в /etc/pptpd.conf ms-dns и ms-wins  pflfys
<shenmue> я
<shenmue> правда решил необычно. в резолв конф написал search beeline и всё
<nicloay> это на клиенте, я так понимаю ?
<shenmue> хотя еще помогало отключение ipv6
<shenmue> или как там эти ипешниги называются
<nicloay> на телефоне. resolveconf точно не поменять или на айпаде
<shenmue> nicloay а ну это не знаю
<shenmue> тем более сорри. у мена как раз днс не ловило. а  у тя наоборот
<nicloay> не.. у меня как раз днс не ловит, в смысле айпи доступны
<shenmue> не шлет dns или не принимает их?
<nicloay> я думаю шлет. но не принимает, потому как в конфигах все стандартно указано
<nicloay> может проблема только на маках и на ифоне
<stezko> ping
<ubuntuhelp> stezko, Fail!
<aleksei`> всем ку
<andrex> re
<vladgobelen> "У Каноникал очень хорошие дизайнеры.. но как же хреново они программируют!"
<andrex> моге лучше?
<andrex> ш*
<vladgobelen> andrex: шутка.. дядя хороший, не кусай дядю..
<astrobeglec> есть кто?
<Scrimmer> естт
<andrex> не неесть никто
<nicloay> ктонить натыкался на статью как андроид телефон превратить в wifi репликатор ?
<andrex> всмыле повтортель чтоле?
<Scrimmer> андрех го тролить рибят
<andrex> нара ##рашка ?
<andrex> -ра
<Scrimmer> http://s.pikabu.ru/post_img/2013-01_1/1357183223_1469704260.jpg
<Scrimmer> норм так бомжи
<andrex> проще мне кажется купить какой нить asus n53
<andrex> или вобще дир 300 если вафли на компе нет
<tagezi> всем привет )
<andrex> ку
<Scrimmer> прива
<artus> re
<Scrimmer> пипец
<Scrimmer> зайди на тот канал) ото тема)
<andrex> какой это канал ты тут рекламиш)
<artus> ату его, ату
<Scrimmer> я не рекламлю никаких каналов
<Scrimmer> канал #ubuntu-ru самый лучший канал в мире
<artus> слабак :D
<bane> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6232130_460s.jpg smooth ^_^
<astrobeglec> и подхалим
<vladgobelen> так еще и лжец..
<Scrimmer> а еще и на винде сидит
<astrobeglec> На хабре проскользнула новость о том, что к 2014 году Убунту, возможно, заменит Андройд на смартфонах
<artus> замучается заменять
<Scrimmer> а че, я бы пожмякал
<vladgobelen> astrobeglec: они просто свою ОС на основе ядра андроидского запиливают
<vladgobelen> astrobeglec: чем хорошо - без явы, а значит быстрее, чем чистый андроид
<vladgobelen> что плохо - программируют дизайнеры, а значит медленнее.. Посмотрим
<astrobeglec> Я в андройде ковырялся - он на убунте оснван, а значит нужно просто яву выпилить и все.
<artus> vladgobelen, чето юнитя без явы, но как то нафиг :D
<artus> astrobeglec, эммм, чегой ?
<Scrimmer> э
<Scrimmer> лол сказанул
<astrobeglec> ИМХО - планшеты имеют крайне неприятный недостаток - отсутствие клавиатуры.
<artus> astrobeglec, ану покажи в каком он месте там на убунту
<artus> astrobeglec, хардкаливы никто не отменял
<astrobeglec> artus: Мне попалась версия Андройд x86, так вот ковыряние в ней очень напоминает ковыряние в однопользовательской убунте.
<vladgobelen> astrobeglec: Вот и будет ос для арм и х86
<andrex> через усб спокойно клава втыкается
<artus> astrobeglec, ты не про напоминает, ты про "Я в андройде ковырялся - он на убунте оснван,"
<artus> как то слишком пафосная заява то
<vladgobelen> artus: я не думаю что будет чистая убунту. Скорее всего оно вообще без иксов будет.
<Scrimmer> я ваще нить потерялб
<artus> vladgobelen, ну где магеи и остальные линуксы которые так хотят поработить мир телефонок? уже лет 5 все порабощают то
<astrobeglec> Эмулятор терминала под андройд, так же как и ssh доступ дают работу от имени app_52@android
<artus> ии ?
<vladgobelen> artus: так они вроде на линукс и не тянулись.. А те кто тянулись, тех прикрыли уже
<artus> astrobeglec, выдыхай, твоя логика непостижима ))
<vladgobelen> artus: тьфу.. на телефону то есть
<Scrimmer> а я считаю, что актер, который сыграл Бильбо в Хоббите, сыграл хоббита ваще лучше даже самого Фродо
<Scrimmer> хороший актер
<artus> vladgobelen, я про магеи и мееги и остальных
<artus> vladgobelen, я только за, но губу пока не раскатываю) обломают же, или со сроками, или с реализацией
<astrobeglec> artus: не непостижима. Ковырялся давно, сейчас гляну архивы. Перепроверю
<vladgobelen> artus: да я тоже не тороплюсь.. изучаю. Мне моего к510i хватало 6 лет и еще столько же хватит
<nicloay> репликатор подразумевалось что уже есть роутер, просто у меня два телефона на armv6 просто так воляются htc desirez и motorola какаято то, тоже с выдвижной клавиаторуой
<nicloay> вот думаю что с ними можно сделать, кроме как использовать как пылесборник
<artus> vladgobelen, та ж фигня, 750 с родной батареей уже 6й год радует работой и временем ))
<artus> nicloay, можно сделать 2 бомбы )
<andrex> )
<nicloay> artus: не мой случай :)
<nicloay> да и для бомбы подойдет и нокио 3310 =)
<vladgobelen> artus: ну.. у меня батарея как раз от 750)) С трудом, но влезла
<andrex> не бомбы лучше с пейджера, он поменьше) правда я уже не помню когда они работали последний раз)
<Scrimmer> artus, го сыграем
<Scrimmer> andrex, будешь ?
<artus> мона
<Scrimmer> только сек, опока игра прогрузится
<Scrimmer> а то всякой фигни запущено сча, комп не вырубался
<Scrimmer> baronos, в тф будешь ?
<andrex> у меня тф чет не форкает, в менюхе кнопки не робят))
<astrobeglec> Извинюсь за поспешные вывод и остановлюсь на том, что Андройд=Недолинукс+Java
<Scrimmer> кэп
<Scrimmer> andrex, все у тя не так
<andrex> угу
<andrex> как сказал скай у нас на дальнем востоке все не как у людей...
<artus> astrobeglec, ммм, почему недо? ядро там как ядро :D или ща еще и определение линукса перечитывать захочется?
<Scrimmer> артус ща инвайт кину
<andrex> !linux
<ubuntuhelp> Linux - это ядро операционной системы Ubuntu. Многие операционные системы используют ядро Linux. См. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_(ядро) и http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<vladgobelen> astrobeglec: Ну вот. А убунту будет=недолинукс, но без явы
<astrobeglec> Сейчас расковырял исходники. По факту Андройд Ядро(урезанное)+Java-машина и все, краткость сестра таланта. Добавлены некоторые кроссдистрибутивные бинарники
<nicloay> что значит ядро урезаное ?, нафига  в ядро включать ненужные функции.
<astrobeglec> Кстати "маму" или "папу" андройда уже не установить. Ни одной "черты" присущей какому-либо дистру не обнаружилось.
<artus> патаму что андроед это убунта :D
<nicloay> ипануста
<artus> astrobeglec, эмм, задам еще раз, причем тут дистр к линуксу?
<artus> @voice nicloay
<artus> не ругайсо
<nicloay> да я не ругался веть :)
<astrobeglec> Урезанное ядро - если ядро с kernel.org весит более 70 метров, то андройдовское - всего 2
<nicloay> если ядро весит 70 метров это не значит что тебе нужна поддержка i386 и прочих вещей.
<vladgobelen> astrobeglec: эм.. твое тоже будет весить меньше, если ты его сам будешь собирать
<nicloay> девайсов типа принтеров сканеров и т.п.
<artus> astrobeglec, ммм, ядро которое тебя удовлетворит весит пол метра. дальше что?
<vladgobelen> astrobeglec: Попробуй как-нибудь собрать сам ядро
<bane> а девушка, которая удовлетворит - весит полцентнера
<astrobeglec> ИМХО дело не в сборке - ядро содержит драйвера, при этом врят ли мобильное устройство будет подключено к VGA например... Понимаю.
<astrobeglec> artus: "недолинукс" - потому как делать минимально возможную сборку линукса для запуска тяжеловесной явы - извращение.
<vladgobelen> astrobeglec: а как ядро с явой то связано?
<vladgobelen> ява вообще может и без линукса неплохо жить
<vladgobelen> Да и не ява там вовсе по сути. Тоже перепиленное свое
<astrobeglec> ядро обеспечивает связку железа с ява-машиной. Машина, кстати, тоже специфичная...
<vladgobelen> astrobeglec: ну и зачем тебе тогда минимально возможная сборка ядра?
<vladgobelen> точнее больше, чем минимально возможная
<astrobeglec> Мне не надо. Кстати ребята разработка ГранитОС (кто в курсе) остановлена. Еще один дистр плодить ИМХО не стоит.
<astrobeglec> Кто желает резко ускорить Линукс - делаете сборку объемом <(ОЗУ-1Гб) т.е. при 6 Гб сборка должна быть не более 5 Гб, далее
<astrobeglec> создаете ФС в ОЗУ копируете через cp -a туда /usr
<andrex> ну и музон в меню тф
<vladgobelen> не обязательно весь линукс в тмпфс держать)
<astrobeglec> и перемонтируете каталог /usr в виртуалку. Скорость работы приложений впечатляет.
<astrobeglec> Достаточно держать /usr файлы там статичные
<Scrimmer> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Понг.
<astrobeglec> Кстати при этом нельзя удалять/устанавливать пакеты
<tester_tester> qq меня видно?
<astrobeglec> тестер - тебя видно
<baronos> ping
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<artus> bane, я не понял, ты где там играеш отдельно?
<astrobeglec> У меня при тестировании odt документ объемом 400 кб открывался за 0,9 сек
<astrobeglec> Кстати, тут есть те кто в Perl соображает?
<baronos> artus: bane играете хады? ))
<artus> baronos, давай
<vladgobelen> astrobeglec: сейчас для интереса глянул размер моего /usr
<tester_tester> Ребят, есть вопрос: вот я смотрю IPTV на компе, например через VLC. В консоли можно как-нибудь проверить, идет видео-поток на комп, или нет?
<vladgobelen> astrobeglec: http://ompldr.org/vZ3hjdw
<astrobeglec> vladgobelen: мой имеет размер 12 Гб. Пришлось порезать немного...
<baronos> artus: неможу, я на работе с телефону :(
<vladgobelen> astrobeglec: не.. я стараюсь лишнего не ставить.. Держу лимит в 666 пакетов
<vladgobelen> но всеравно как-то разраслось
<andrex> Scrimmer, ты ещё раз 100 пригласи для верности)
<andrex> я щас в магаз с гоняю и припрусь к вам
<astrobeglec> у меня в 3 раза больше. Большинство - для тестирования и на всякий случай...
<vladgobelen> astrobeglec: я пока натестировался.. Система довольно старая уже. Последнее - е17 тестировал. Но как-то пока не айс
<astrobeglec> Кстати вопрос: может ли на 20 Гб винте иметься папка /usr объемом 17 Гб и папка /home объемом 217 Гб?
<astrobeglec> ping
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Ну понг, и что?
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Fail!
<[Raiden]> Прогулял я вчера счетчик, квасил в баре. Оказалось для мобилок )
<astrobeglec> А @ubuntuhelp это точно бот?
<[Raiden]> astrobeglec: да
<[Raiden]> !ubuntu |astrobeglec
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec: Дистрибутив GNU/Linux на основе проекта Debian GNU/Linux. Он разрабатывается огромным комьюнити:  http://www.ubuntu.ru анг. http://www.ubuntu.com ps: !ubuntu-install !ubuntu-rus !ubuntu-netinst !ubuntu-test !ubuntu-speedup !ubuntu-build !ubuntu-sharing
<[Raiden]> )
<tester_tester> ребят, а на линуксовых сетевых интерфейсах есть счетчики с фильтром по мультикасту?
<astrobeglec> Так все таки как сделать на 20 Гб винте папку /usr 17 Гб и папку /home 217 Гб? Это реальные данные одного сервера.
<astrobeglec> Кто догадается?
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], привет
<Scrimmer> ты не ставил KDE 4.10 ? )
<astrobeglec> tester: можешь делать дамп и парсить что тебе нужно. man tcpdump
<Scrimmer> грусть
<[Raiden]> Да, поставил. Косячки есть. Лучше релиза ждать
<Scrimmer> (
<[Raiden]> большая часть работает. Но индекс пришлось отключить, его заново пишут, он глючит. И при логауте что-то валится )
<tester_tester> Там поток данных может быть размером в гигабит в секунду. Боливар вывезет?
<artus> tester_tester, ну ляпнуть же ето надо ))
<artus> *ч
<tester_tester> artus, мм?
<artus> я к тому что врятли те дамп то поможет, хотя кто ж его знает какие счестчики и чего ты ищеш
<tester_tester> цель такая: есть роутер, и я его тестирую. Прошивка на нем обновляется по 5 раз в день. Я хочу автоматизировать тестирование прохождения видео-потока через этот роутер
<tester_tester> Т.е. при каждом обновлении прошивки скрипт через VLC запрашивает канал и ожидает появления видео-потока
<tester_tester> Я не хочу каждый раз бегать и сам смотреть идет ли картинка. Хочу, чтобы это делал скрипт
<artus> тяни через мплеер, там тебе циферки в процесе будут писать) как тянетцо, какие потери
<Scrimmer> ох уж этот макс пейн 3
<Scrimmer> за 2 дня раздал 80 гб
<Scrimmer> люблю делиться
<artus> Scrimmer, тебя можно банить как пЕрата ? )))
<Scrimmer> ща, только повязку на глаз одену и крюк
<Scrimmer> а хотя, не люблю делиться едой
<artus> крюк на глаз одень :D
<Scrimmer> особенно когда себе чтото готовишь, и ты уже настроен на ету порцию, приходит ктонеть и просит пожрать
<Scrimmer> а потом есчо осуждает, что хринова пригатовлена
<Scrimmer> artus, убить таких мало да ?
<[Raiden]> ну и гадость эта ваша заливная...
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], а какие баги заметил то ?
<[Raiden]> Ну я выше описал
<[Raiden]> Остальное вроде работает. Хотя я не щупал всё что можно.
<[Raiden]> квин ещё 1 раз валился
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0103/h_1357212821_6821743_08fd1a447e.png
<[Raiden]> Тему иконок нашел интересную )  Значек дельфина с дельфином.
<Scrimmer> выше?
<Scrimmer> де выше ? )
<[Raiden]> [15:13:37] [[Raiden]]большая часть работает. Но индекс пришлось отключить, его заново пишут, он глючит. И при логауте что-то валится )
<Scrimmer> значит ждемс
<Scrimmer> http://www.yaplakal.com/forum1/topic522721.html
<Scrimmer> зачем?
<ubuntuawp> всем привет
<Leagnus> кто-нить пробовал D-Bus юзать?
<brestows> Leagnus: для чего и каким образом ? Я юзал в Qt/C++
<Leagnus> для интеракции между прогами
<Leagnus> мне бы примерчиков/исходничков побольше
<brestows> на чем пишешь ?
<Leagnus> а что, есть альтернатива?
<brestows> я спросил на чем пишешь, если на Qt то у него есть классы для работы с dbus
<tester_tester> тут кто-нибудь на tcl пишет?
<Scrimmer> не, тут кодяк на html и css
<tagezi> tester_tester: на сайте вроде достаточно документации, не?
<tagezi> tester_tester: а в википедии дофина ссылок на источники, где можно ещё глянуть
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Fail!
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Fail!
<astrobeglec> @ubuntuhelp, Fail!
<tester_tester> tagezi, есть нюансы
<tagezi> tester_tester: нюансы есть везде... смотри на форумах посвящённым этому языку
<astrobeglec> artus: ты меня не банил?
<artus> astrobeglec, а должен был?
<Scrimmer> он как бэ с намеком прост
<Scrimmer> просит*
<baronos> artus: в бан всех. Раскулачивай давай. Революция емае :)
<artus> baronos, го в тф
<baronos> artus: я на работе два дня :(
<astrobeglec> за час в клиенте ни одного сообщения не появилось. Вот и подумал...
<astrobeglec> baronos: Может с тебя и начнем?
<baronos> astrobeglec: начинай :)
<astrobeglec> А я был на работе с 12 по 26 декабря, но это еще повезло...
<tester_tester> ребят, а в убунте нет аналога Secure Crt?
<astrobeglec> 2 года назад я ушел на работу... на 114 суток... После этого я понял, что есть предел когда любые деньги уже ничего не значат.
<brestows> astrobeglec: кем работал ?
<astrobeglec> совмещал 4 работы. Очень разнопрофильные.
<astrobeglec> tester: В консоли ssh user@host и вперед, безо всяких SC
<astrobeglec> Кстати сама программа проприетарная, и есть версия под Linux.
<tester_tester> Я возможно еретик... но мне почему-то не нравится линуксячий терминал... и виндавозный кстати тоже). Есть альтернатива?
<baronos> О_о
<baronos> Чем не нравиться?
<astrobeglec> tester: А какой именно терминал Вам не нравиться? xterm, konsole, gnome-terminal...
<Scrimmer> а что в терминале должно быть ?
<tester_tester> Нету кнопки "Копировать и вставить", нету бинокля, чтоб текст искать. Чтобы в ком-порт залезть, надо в /dev шариться, чтоб его найти... нету списка уже сохраненных подключений telnet или ssh
<Scrimmer> ну, такого, что бы отличался от обычного окна с черным фоном
<tester_tester> гномиковый терминал в частности
<Scrimmer> о народ пошел
<baronos> Выделил и ктрл +шифт +ц скопировал, на скролл-кнопку вставил. Поиск по тексту терминала тоже есть
<Scrimmer> или ctrl + shift + v
<Scrimmer> а вот поиск как ?
<baronos> Та и вообще, в топку, лень
<Scrimmer>  а меня вот консоль винды раздражает
<tester_tester> консоль винды я вобще ненавижу...
<Scrimmer> на то она и винда
<tester_tester> но в плане эргономичности за счет различных утилит под виндой мне сейчас кажется работать удобнее..
<baronos> Хз хз
<baronos> Нет ничего приятней красивой девушки у тебя в постели
<Scrimmer> а ето как?
<Scrimmer> а блин, ты ж не andrex
<tester_tester> Вот если надо севак поднять, то спору нет, линух рулит... но в плане организации и управления рабочим местом винда приятней имхо. Поэтому основной комп с почтой и SecureCrt + uLTRAeDIT  у меня на винде и + 2 убунтовых сервака под боком
<Scrimmer> поясни про управление
<andrex> чаго чаго?
<baronos> Угу приятно с одним столом и десятками окон
<tester_tester> Я под плюсами винды имею ввиду даже не саму винду, а софт под нее написанный. Например те же вкладки в SequreCRT, сохраненные под каждое соединение... И почему-то, правда бездоказательно, но GUI в винде мне кажется гораздо приятней)
<baronos> Хехе))
<tester_tester> baronos, у меня 3 монитора на рабочем столе)
<tagezi> помоему винда плоха тем что у неё тольуо гуи, и этого достаточно...линух рулит
<andrex> у винды ифейс отстает от никсового, мне даже иногда кажется что в мс тащят наработки с никсов
<tagezi> +1
<tagezi> =))) но это имхо )
<andrex> ещё у вин графика не отделима от ядра, и сервера тоже с графоном, и это такой здоровый -
<tester_tester> Вот смотрите. Прям ща у меня на панели с вкладками запущенных окон стало много вкладок. Вот в винде я бы навел мышкой на край этой панели и вытянул ее чуть вверх, чтобы вкладки в стали в 2 ряда. А вот в гноме фиг так сделаешь... Мелочь, а уже неприятно.
<tester_tester> И таких мелочей куча, и они время отнимают
<lightdiver> tester_tester: ну так не юзай гном..
<tester_tester> а шо, где-то по-другому?
<lightdiver> tester_tester: в кедах
<lightdiver> tester_tester: а то же fvwm, если я не ошибаюсь, вообще затачивается как тебе нужно.. хоть кондибобриком
<lightdiver> вариантов море
<tester_tester> Да, и еще постоянные фокусы с дровами...
<lightdiver> tester_tester: например?)
<tagezi> фокусы с дровами? )))
<tester_tester> Я вот на ноуте, с которого ща сижу, так пока и не сумел на видюху дрова поставить..
<tagezi> tester_tester: напиши ман, как фокусы с дровами делать )))
<lightdiver> tester_tester: на какую?
<astrobeglec> в gnome-terminal сочетание клавишь Shift+Ctrl+T, а в xterm запуск byoby делают интерфейс "многооконым"
<andrex> хоп, палено, хоп нет палена)
<tagezi> )))
<lightdiver> tester_tester: я недавно тыкал одну из последних версий винды на спор.. Например там ты не можешь задать параметры любому окну какие хочешь.. ну вот вообще никак
<lightdiver> tester_tester: хочешь повесить его поверх всех - нельзя.. задать геометрию... опа, а тоже нельзя
<lightdiver> tester_tester: даже привязать к краю экрана
<lightdiver> tester_tester: а еще фокусы с драйверами такие, какие линуксу и не снились
<lightdiver> после установки не видно угадай какое устройство? Правильно - сетевая карта. Это та самая, при помощи которой эти драйвера нужно получить
<tester_tester> lspci | grep VGA
<tester_tester> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 0116 (rev 09)
<lightdiver> tester_tester: это так, мелочи видные при начальной установке.. и их тысячи
<lightdiver> tester_tester: и они не решаемы в принципе, насколько я понял.. а двухстрочную панель сделать как нефиг делать
<lightdiver> и уж тем более поставить драйвер на интеловскую карту
<tester_tester> ну смотри, вот на этом ноуте, с которого я пишу, при первом запуске не работала тоже сетевуха, не было видно eth0
<lightdiver> tester_tester: ну так подключаешь ее и все.. без всякого интернета
<tester_tester> пока я в rc.local не прописал:
<tagezi> это как нужно ставить ситему что бы eth0 не поднялся? руки не кривоваты?
<tester_tester> modprobe atl1c
<tester_tester> sleep 1
<tester_tester> echo "1969 1083" | tee /sys/bus/pci/drivers/atl1c/new_id
<tester_tester> sleep 3
<tester_tester> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<lightdiver> tester_tester: правильно.. просто активировал модуль
<lightdiver> без всякого интернета.. потому что драйвера уже есть
<tester_tester> Не, это вот такой вот почти официальный был косяк...
<lightdiver> а что бы ты делал, если бы их не было?
<tester_tester> Ниче не делал, начисто поставил убунту
<lightdiver> tagezi: атерос карты обычно изначально не активны в ядре
<tagezi> tester_tester: у меня было возни на 5 минут с драйвером etfat , и это за фиг знает чколько машин
<lightdiver> tester_tester: ну представь.. загружаешь ты ОСь, а дров нету на карту
<tester_tester> Правда сейчас эта карта все равно не совсем корректно работает
<tagezi> exfat*
<tester_tester> Например VLC показывает мультикастовый поток только после запуска wireshark на этот сетевой интерфейс)
<tagezi> tester_tester: обычно, в 99% ставиться всё само  и работает отменно.. пляски помоему только с очень старым железом есть, и то .. ну не разу с сетевыми картами
<tester_tester> Т.е. wireshark видимо переводит ее в какое-то состояние, но я так и не понял пока в какое)
<tagezi> у тебя карма плохая
<tester_tester> Да черт с ней с сетевухой... как дрова поставить?))
<tester_tester> Я уже кучу гугла перелопатил)
<tagezi> в лине ты даже виндузятные дрова можешь приткнуть
<tester_tester> на видюху..
<lightdiver> tester_tester: через пакетный менеджер, вероятно
<tester_tester> Вот в вине, я скачиваю дрова, некст, некст, некст, финиш. Алес! =)
<andrex> на интел есть дрова из коробки
<tester_tester> Я уже читал, что на интел они из коробки)
<lightdiver> tester_tester: а мне в линуксе даже тыкать не нужно.. просто пишу emerge x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel и драйвера стоят
<lightdiver> tester_tester: но как ты скачаешь драйвера без интернета?
<tester_tester> с компом идет в комплекте диск с сетевыми дровами под винду)
<lightdiver> нету у меня никаких дисков
<tagezi> tester_tester: маленькая тайна, у меня стоят из коробки )))
<lightdiver> компу полтора года
<tagezi> tester_tester: есть ещё стороний реп, но там стабильностью не отличаются
<tester_tester> Если у меня интеловские дрова из коробки, то почему не врубаются визуальные эффекты и нет ни одного альтернативного разрешения экрана на выбор?
<tagezi> tester_tester: ну, это у тебя нужно спросить
<tagezi> у всех есть а у тебя нет, наверное потому же почему сетевуха не поднялась
<lightdiver> tagezi: у него скорее всего атерос, я же говорил.. у них свои особенности
<lightdiver> на них драйвера есть, но не подключены изначально
<tester_tester> дык вот винда на этом буке работает замечательно... а с убунтой приходится маяться..
<tagezi> карма плохая
<lightdiver> tester_tester: ты линукс на компе работает замечательно, а винда даже сеть не увидела
<tester_tester> так точно, атерос
<lightdiver> tester_tester: мало того сеть.. каждые пол часа вырубается звук.. круто да? чтобы починить можно сделать две вещи
<lightdiver> tester_tester: 1) 10-15 раз вытащить и вставить наушники (работает не всегда) 2) ребут
<lightdiver> а в линуксе со звуком идеально все
<andrex> !win
<ubuntuhelp> Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<tester_tester> так, хорош троллить, давайте мне поможем дрова включить, и я скажу, что убунта круче винды..
<lightdiver> tester_tester: я не троллю.. это реальный тест всего неделю назад был
<lightdiver> я вообще в шоке.. последний раз ее юзал в году этак 2006.. Но даже тогда все было лучше
<lightdiver> tester_tester: попробуй установить через официальный пакетный менеджер дистрибутива
<lightdiver> tester_tester: это проблема?
<andrex> !xswat | tester_tester отсюда обновись
<ubuntuhelp> tester_tester отсюда обновись: Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<lightdiver> andrex: да зачем ему свежие то.. ему бы поставить обычные
<lightdiver> у него же веса небось
<andrex> tester_tester, видяха какая?, именно маодель
<lightdiver> andrex: lspci -nn
<andrex> а мне то оно зачем
<lightdiver> тьфу
<lightdiver> tester_tester: тебе то есть
<tagezi> andrex: ну малоли, ты забыл )
<tester_tester> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 0116 (rev 09)
<tester_tester> " попробуй установить через официальный пакетный менеджер дистрибутива" - это как?
<lightdiver> tester_tester: насколько я помню, в убунту официальный пакетный менеджер - aptitude
<lightdiver> прочитай как с ним обращаться
<lightdiver> tester_tester: это основы дистрибутива. При его помощи ставится почти весь софт. Без него врядли ты долго просидишь на этой ос
<baronos> man man
<lightdiver> ))
<andrex> help help
<lightdiver> мэн слишком нудный и большой
<lightdiver> хелпов обычно хватает
<tester_tester>  я пользовался aptitude...
<lightdiver> ну вот.. поищи пакеты в которых содержится слово intel
<baronos> Ну я все ровно за man girl
<artus> а потом мне прострелили колено ...
<lightdiver> x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel тебе нужно что-то вроде этого
<lightdiver> tester_tester: а найдя точное название - ставь
<tester_tester> Хочешь удивлю: у меня поднятый стек серверов (PPPoE, DHCP, DNS, Asterisk, LAMP имитирующих ядро провайдера есть))
<lightdiver> это не особо удивительно
<lightdiver> сейчас в админы по объявениям гастарбайтеров берут
<andrex> да у него косяк какойто, полюбому, ибо у меня всякие разные интелы есть от допотопных до более нормальных, и все работаеть даже напрягатся не пришлось
<artus> tester_tester, а зачем ламп имитирует ядро провайдера?
<Scrimmer> что такое lamp
<baronos> Лампа
<Scrimmer> спсибо
<lightdiver> Scrimmer: это лампа по-английски
<astrobeglec> Linux+Apeche+MySQL+Php
<tester_tester> LAMP - linux, apache, mysql, php
<artus> а че, пров негинкс не осилил? или имитировать только на апачике можно? )))
<Scrimmer> да понял я)
<baronos> Не не, это лампа.
<lightdiver> baronos: а апач это индейцы и вертолет
<Scrimmer> baronos, только ты меня понимаешь
<tester_tester> там вебы всякие лежат, чтоб с браузера на них позаходить, имитация выхода в инет
<Scrimmer> tester, а svn + trac не ставил себе ?
<Scrimmer> хочу пересесть на nginx
<tester_tester> svn и git не у меня, я мало прогаю
<astrobeglec> "Настоящий программист тот, кто при слове "стринги" первым представляет строковую переменную, а уж потом часть женской одежды..." Так что не лампа...
<artus> вот до чего доводит людей отсуствие интернетов, приходитцо имитировать )))
<lightdiver> artus: ну так.. атеросы автоматом не всегда подключаются.. каждый выкручивается как может
<lightdiver> astrobeglec: мне можно.. я не программист, я столяр
<tester_tester> "сейчас в админы по объявениям гастарбайтеров берут" - так самолично все подымал..
<lightdiver> tester_tester: зато не знаешь что такое пакетный менеджер дистрибутива и как им пользоваться
<lightdiver> tester_tester: если ты умеешь давить педаль газ и машина при этом едет, ты еще не водитель.. еще и руль крутить бы нужно
<tester_tester> так вот я про че и начал, вот лампу поднять - линух самое то, а вот как на видюху дрова поставить...)
<lightdiver> так то же самое - пакетный менеджер в руки
<andrex> !apt
<ubuntuhelp> пакетный менеджер, который вместе с dpkg является основным средством управления пакетами. Короткое руководство по apt-get здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/apt
<baronos> Sgfxi
<andrex> не пойдет, на интел не пашет это
<baronos> Пахало, судя по описанию на их сайте
<[Raiden]> http://g4.std3.ru/G/1/8A/59/34545-b23bab33bc3105135a244a8d0309afdd.jpg
<tester_tester> ребят, я установил xserver-xorg-video-intel. Теперь перезагрузица надо?
<lightdiver> tester_tester: если ты установил то что нужно, просто перезапустить иксы
<tester_tester> а я вот не уверен, что это то, что нужно)
<lightdiver> tester_tester: хотя тут лучше спросить у того, кто юзает убунту, как переключиться на установленные драйвера
<lightdiver> tester_tester: но ведь проверить тебе никто не мешает)
<Scrimmer> andrex, пвп?
<andrex> хм пашет скрипт, тока для древнего интела нет)
<andrex> Scrimmer, пойдем выпьем пива?
<tester_tester> ну тады я ща выпаду из чата.. надеюсь ненедолго)
<Scrimmer> неожиданно
<lightdiver> tester_tester: а других вариантов там не было?
<Scrimmer> andrex, у тя уже ночь
<Scrimmer> мама выпустит ? )
<andrex> хм, она умерла лет так много назад, если она начнет мне что то запрещать, то я пойду в психушку
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> а вот тестер странный
<Scrimmer> он не перестает меня удивлятьт
<andrex> какой тестер?
<lightdiver> тот что тестер тестер
<andrex> тестит тестеры
<Scrimmer> тестер_тестер тестит тестеры
<Scrimmer> тестерами
<Scrimmer> не
<baronos> andrex: пашет скрипт говоришь?)
<andrex> угу
<baronos> Гуд, все))
<andrex> только в маем случае он не нужен. ибо предложил создать ксорг конф, и поставить дрова из реп
<baronos> Для нужной версии для старых карт можно через -o версию))
<andrex> а он мне сказал что нету пакета для моей карты древней
<andrex> и посал в лес
<andrex> л*
<baronos> Ну хоть что то сделал)))
<[Raiden]> какая карта?
<baronos> Вообщем sgfxi рушится и педалит)))
<baronos> Хмм
<baronos> Рулит *
<baronos> Чертова подстановка слов))
<andrex> 82865G на эту мня послал а на hd3000 попытался из реп
<artus> andrex, на энтой максимум о весе приходится мечтать)
<andrex> угу
<andrex> ну яж сказал древняя
<[Raiden]> 82865G аж 2004 года , ну вы даёте (с)
<andrex> ну вот по этому у меня там x1600 стоит
<lightdiver> а вы попробуйте х1200
<andrex> ито толку меньше чем от nv2 mx
<andrex> на 1200 встроенной у меня глюки были в виде мусора в терминал
<andrex> но работала
<tester_tester> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tester_tester, Понг.
<tester_tester> ну короче не помогло...
<tester_tester> надо еще че-нить поставить..
<lightdiver> tester_tester: значит не то поставил
<lightdiver> tester_tester: покажи что выводит по поиску intel
<Scrimmer> кто как думает - есть ли смысл открывать варез-портал?
<Scrimmer> с новостями об играх, it, юморе ?
<andrex> нет их как ... много вобщем
<Scrimmer> или банально ?
<Scrimmer> но трекеры, допустим, пробиваются же
<lightdiver> Scrimmer: а зачем он нужен?
<Scrimmer> мне как админу, или мне как юзеру ?
<lightdiver> мне как юзеру)
<andrex> мне как сантехнику?
<tester_tester> lightdiver, там много высыпается, опасаюсь в чат вставлять
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: сходи на руборд ) Уже всё открыто
<andrex> !paste > tester_tester
<ubuntuhelp> tester_tester, please see my private message
<Scrimmer> да просто хотца сайт, что бы чемнить заниматься
<lightdiver> tester_tester: а ты пользуйся пастой.. но скорее всего это то что нужно. Просто у тебя активирован другой драйвер
<Scrimmer> но вот какой?
<Scrimmer> !paste > Scrimmer
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, please see my private message
<lightdiver> tester_tester: между ними можно переключаться
<Scrimmer> !paste > andrex
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, please see my private message
<Scrimmer> выкуси :D
<lightdiver> Scrimmer: Почему именно сайт?
<[Raiden]> Есть смысл открывать сайт который допустим пишет о телефонах, а по клику чувак попадает в онлайн магаз и тебе за клик бабло ) Или как-то так.
<Scrimmer> люблю сайты, можно кодить
<andrex> [Raiden], накажи скримера
<lightdiver> Scrimmer: Ок. Сделай симулятор мира.
<andrex> он меня бьеть
 * [Raiden] отшлёпал Scrimmer
<Scrimmer> зачем оно мне ?
<Scrimmer> не ну завязывайте
<lightdiver> Scrimmer: Это интересно
<Scrimmer> кому? тебе?
<[Raiden]> В общем тема сайта офтоп, согласен )
<[Raiden]> @voice Scrimmer
<andrex> Scrimmer, делай вк 2
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> а еще фейсбук, твитор
<andrex> а пчих
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], а ты злой
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: ну так как сменить драйвер в убунту никто не знает.. вот и время офтопа
<andrex> [Raiden], пыли то поднял)
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], тут за последнюю неделю было столько офтопа, что ужс, а артус войса не давал :D
<[Raiden]> )
<tester_tester> http://hastebin.com/cowepuxule.vhdl
<Scrimmer> ет что ?
<tester_tester> intel просили показать
<tester_tester> а чо надо?
<Scrimmer> если я скажу, мну накажут :D
<lightdiver> жесть
<[Raiden]> дебиан с опенбоксом http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35747
<tester_tester> Scrimmer, а ты работаешь?
<Scrimmer> да
<Scrimmer> ты про вообще или сейчас?
<andrex> надо было наверно на офтопик канале +г воткнуть
<tester_tester> вобще
<Scrimmer> я молчу
<tester_tester> чего показывать-то надо?
<Scrimmer> мну накажут
<andrex> ну ты показал, только модель то я как тебе протелепачю там есть и hd не hd
<lightdiver> tester_tester: ну, видимо в убунту это как-то иначе делается.. у меня нет убунту, не знаю
<Scrimmer> а на чем ты сидишь ?
<andrex> fkz utyne xtybnm
<andrex> аля генту ченить
<lightdiver> Scrimmer: это офтоп
<tester_tester> там есть hd
<Scrimmer> я на винде сижу, и ничего это не офтоп
<lightdiver> соболезную
<andrex> какая hd? или у тебя даже документации к мамке нет
<tester_tester> нету документации)
<andrex> а мамка какая?
<andrex> на сайте производителя все должно быть
<tester_tester> http://www.notebook-center.ru/video_271.html
<tester_tester> Вот это у меня
<andrex> хм ну у меня такаяже и все из коробки, у тебя точно убунту? и не сборка какая?
<tester_tester> uname -a
<tester_tester> Linux tester-laptop 2.6.32-33-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 21:08:37 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<tester_tester> точно точно)
<[Raiden]> только старенький
<andrex> а откуда качал?
<artus> чето кое то у тя слоупочное ядро
<[Raiden]> а у интела драйвер и в ядре и в иксах. И иметь более свежее и то и то смысл есть
<tester_tester> ubuntu.com
<andrex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1492278/
<andrex> 11.4 чтольили или 10.4
<tester_tester> 10.04
<artus> andrex, на 10ке уже месяца 4 как 3тье
<andrex> ну может не обновлял
<artus> ну тады буратина ))
<tester_tester> дальше unity начинается)
<andrex> tester_tester, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<andrex> !update
<ubuntuhelp> Инструкции для обновления системы до Ubuntu 9.04 вы можете найти тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades
<andrex> хы
<artus> актуальненько
<lightdiver> tester_tester: юнити можно удалить и поставить нужное..
<andrex> artus, 'nj ns dbyjdfn
<andrex> artus, это ты виноват
<tester_tester> lightdiver, я пробовал... столько приключений...)
<artus> lightdiver, можно и без юнитей ставить
<lightdiver> tester_tester: ну да.. убунту лучше юзать "как есть".. она довольно деревянная.. но теоретически можно все
<lightdiver> tester_tester: вон подсказывают, что сразу без юнити можно
<lightdiver> насколько я помню, есть даже нет-инсталл.. там вообще выбираешь сам что нужно
<artus> lightdiver, правельно мыслите товарищ
<artus> *и
<andrex> edubuntu)
<andrex> оно на гд вродь досих пор
<andrex> *2
<tester_tester> а если кубунту 12.04 ставить, там же нету юнити?)
<artus> есть конечно
<Scrimmer> ё
<lightdiver> tester_tester: не выпендривайся и ставь последнюю стабильную версию
<lightdiver> и будет тебе счастье
<andrex> или xubuntu или ещё какую *ubuntu
<tester_tester> жалко систему сносить)
<Scrimmer> просто обнови
<lightdiver> ну, можно и просто обновить
<artus> фиговый из тя пров если ты про виртуалки не слышал
<lightdiver> tester_tester: но учи, что обновение затрагивает и конфиги.. не всегда все гладко
<tester_tester> около сотни их на моих серверах крутится)
<lightdiver> tester_tester: так что обновлять нужно версию за версией как минимум
<andrex> бекап и пробовать обновится, либо лучше на виртуалку развернуть
<andrex> с лтс на лтс норм должно быть
<lightdiver> tester_tester: это общее проклятие бинарных релизных дистрибутивов.. Но иногда все проходит успешно. Вон про бэкап тебе верно говорят..
<lightdiver> tester_tester: а еще учти вот что - все твои настройки и данные хранятся именно в домашнем каталоге.. если ты его подключишь к любому дистрибутиву  - все сохранится и останется лишь доставить софт
<artus> или все сломается :D
<tester_tester> загружусь-ка я под виндой...)
<lightdiver> не сломается
<lightdiver> artus: у меня домашний каталог последний раз с нуля создавался в 2007 году)
<andrex> ну унего руки походу надо перешивать на плечи) а иначе artus прав
<lightdiver> руки у него не при чем.. просто он юзает левую непонятную устаревшую фигню, но хочет чтобы оно работало как новое и понятное
<andrex> ага и сервера все в одном бе виртуалок
<andrex> з*
<andrex> и не обновлял лет 100
<andrex> даже просто программы а не с дистра на дистр
<artus> главное сотни виртуалок на своих серверах, безают по своему интернету :D
<[Raiden]> концепты каноникал про телефон кстати не очень. Ну т.е. дизайн аппарата нарисованного примитивен до безобразия.
<[Raiden]> надеюсь за год они это изменят
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: вот как раз дизайн очень хороший.. конкуренты отдыхают
<[Raiden]> лол
<vladgobelen> главное чтобы программировали как всегда не дизайнеры
<andrex> вот что я вам скажу други, на вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные
<vladgobelen> andrex: одинаковые.. я пробовал
<vladgobelen> на вкус одинаковые
<[Raiden]> кде 4.10 релиз отложен до 6 февраля
<andrex> а они не могут быть одинаковые ибо у разных красителей разный вкус тока ты его не замечаеш)
<tester_tester> а кде круче гнома?
<andrex> у райдена спроси
<artus> круче канешн, круче кед только яйца
<andrex> это тоже басня про фломастеры
<andrex> кеды круче гнома яйца круче кед, а коробка круче всех
<vladgobelen> andrex: ну что ты.. авесом и прочие круче коробки
<andrex> яб сказал. но повторять не люблю
<baronos> !baronos
<ubuntuhelp> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<baronos>  Так что че круче? :D
<tester_tester> качаю кубунту..
<[Raiden]> для меня гном3 ваще не вариант. Так чт оспрашивайте не меня )
<vladgobelen> tester_tester: Будет все довольно печально, учитывая потребляемые ей ресурсы. Нет-инсталл твой выбор
<andrex> да же 95 аля 3.11 или ещё чего древнее
<[Raiden]> В общем-то я рад что так вышло ) Ну, что виста была такой тяжелой для  железа до коре2.  Именно это во мне пробудило интерес к линукс. А конкретно к убунте только потому что я слышал слово , но не видел + всегда хотелось увидеть что-то деб базед, но н
<[Raiden]> ебыло до этого времени )
<[Raiden]> Не из-за её как бы уникальных свойств, а из-за того что слово везде крутилось
<[Raiden]> если бы не это то наверное был бы другйо дистр )
<[Raiden]> а потом уже привычка пришла )
<[Raiden]> я наговорился.
<[Raiden]> *повторный интерес
<tester_tester> Raiden, так а в работе тебе это помогло?
<tester_tester> уже ставлю кубунту кстати
<[Raiden]> В работе нет. Н апоследней работе я пользовался вин хп.  Я использую линукс т.к. мне это доставляет некоторый кайф, на домашнем развлекательном на 99% компе. Для работы он редко используется.
<vladgobelen> tester_tester: А чем тебе юнити не понравилось? Я ролик про телефоны смотрел, там это довольно красиво смотрится
<tester_tester> vladgobelen - не привычно)
<vladgobelen> tester_tester: привычки это ересь.. привыкаешь ты к тому, что долго юзаешь. И оно далеко не всегда удобно. Лучше перепривыкнуть к более удобному
<tester_tester> ну вот установщик кубунты мне уже нравится)
<vladgobelen> а они разные оО?
<[Raiden]> А мне не очень. Он простой, но простой режим есть и у других, помимо подробног окоторый тут только в текстовом виде доступен.
<tester_tester> дизайн - да
<tester_tester> и стрелочка)
<tester_tester> спасибо кстати убунтухелпу, полезные советы давал...
<vladgobelen> tester_tester: ну и что тебе мешало обновить дистрибутив и просто поставить на него кеды?
<tester_tester> ну вдруг не понравилось бы.. я же ща на виртуалке ставлю..
<vladgobelen> не понравилось бы - удалил бы
<andrex> ubuntuhelp, хороший бот
<Scrimmer> artus, го тф2
<Scrimmer> я нашел норм список
<Scrimmer> andrex, или ты го
<tester_tester> ну мне кубунта понравилась кстати
<tester_tester> жаль больше не подерживается
<Scrimmer> че?
<Scrimmer> кем не поддерживается ?
<andrex> она теперь самостоятельно живет
<Scrimmer> э?
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: Каноникал не спонсирует развитие
<[Raiden]> Не поддерживается как отдельынй вид установки.
<[Raiden]> http://youtu.be/YsR2j6zLHGY
<vladgobelen> а она поддерживала?)
<vladgobelen> при поддержке оно было той же самой убунту, но с кедами.. Дефолтными причем
<[Raiden]> да, 1 чувак был на зарплате у каноникал, до осени этого года.
<andrex> Scrimmer, воть, тока я собрался этот опять убег из тф
<vladgobelen> интересно только что именно он делал
<Scrimmer> тупил долго ты
<andrex> а он запускался у мну долго
<[Raiden]> пакеты собирал, установщик наверное пилил ) Не знаю.
<aleksei`> народ. а у вас тф не тупит? ))
<andrex> все это время как ты позвал
<tester_tester> че такое тф?
<Scrimmer> а как ето - тупить
<aleksei`> ну не лагает всмысле?))
<Scrimmer> че такое ваще убунту
<Scrimmer> никада не слышал про такую винду
<aleksei`> а то я тут ешил поставить, качнул стим, закачал тф и прэвэд медвэд)))
<vladgobelen> Scrimmer: Это лицензионная бесплатная и без вирусов
<tester_tester> че такое тф?
<vladgobelen> тим фортрес
<andrex> не ну он не оптимизирован чтоле, ибо другие игры норм идут
<vladgobelen> aleksei`: видяха какая?
<aleksei`> гфорс 8800гт
<Scrimmer> у мну на 86 60 фпс выдавало
<Scrimmer> на фуллах
<vladgobelen> aleksei`: драйвер должен быть 310
<aleksei`> мне бы столько, у меня 20-30
<aleksei`> так стоит
<vladgobelen> ну.. карта не особо новая
<artus> Scrimmer, ну и где ты слабак ?
<vladgobelen> на 9800 летает просто
<baronos> Угу
<aleksei`> ну тянуть хотя бы 60 должна ведь )))
<andrex> хы у меня на пк отлично потянет наверно с gtx560ti x2
<vladgobelen> aleksei`: на 9800 тянет и больше
<baronos> Угу
<vladgobelen> aleksei`: а ты попробуй запустить ее на чистых иксах, без оболочек
<aleksei`> то есть надо видяху покупать? ))
<vladgobelen> для начала чистые иксы без мусора
<aleksei`> кстати идея, домой приду - пускану
<andrex> да зачем, я на intel вабще играю)
<aleksei`> andrex, да ты ваще крут
<tester_tester> а че такое стим?
<andrex> а фз, винда какаято
<[Raiden]> tester_tester: это как эпл сторе или гуглплей, только там продают игры
<vladgobelen> tester_tester: вентиль вроде
<andrex> !google > tester_tester
<ubuntuhelp> tester_tester, please see my private message
<vladgobelen> tester_tester: а нет.. пар
<andrex> а там и софт продают
<vladgobelen> tester_tester: Он забыл уточнить.
<andrex> только мало очень
<vladgobelen> tester_tester: Ты покупал лет 10 назад на рынках пиратские игры очень дешево на дисках?
<vladgobelen> tester_tester: Так вот. Там продаются лицензии, но еще дешевле, чем тогда пиратки
<andrex> и они глючили и ломаль твою винду, тыря пароли и где ты смотриш клубничку
<[Raiden]> ещё дешевле это врятли , я по 25 рублей диски покупал )
<[Raiden]> когда-то на митино и т.д.
<andrex> не ну там акции иногда идут, бывает и по 25 и ниже
<andrex> особенно когда несколько игр в 1 пакете
<andrex> за 5 рублей игра)
<aleksei`> тф бесплатный в стиме
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJE9REh2z-I
<astrobeglec> народу больше бегает чем общается
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: а раньше бесплатность достигалась обменом дисков )
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0103/h_1357235058_8681672_013f57bbea.png
<[Raiden]> ) индекс правда отключен
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: А ты учел, что те 25 рублей далеко не эти 25 рублей? Раньше и хлеб 3 рубля стоил
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Умножай
<andrex> нужно золотом покупать)
<andrex> всмысле место денег
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> andrex: это не выгодно
<andrex> а то инфляция муфляция дефолты и другие гадости этого мира иогут ваши милионы превратить в хлеб за 3 рубля
<vladgobelen> andrex: а золото могут украсть)
<andrex> ну дык деньги тоже
<andrex> причем их легче украсть
<andrex> с деньгами 2ной риск
<vladgobelen> andrex: ты не учитываешь амортизацию
<vladgobelen> andrex: чем дешевле средство обмена ценностями, тем выгоднее этот обмен
<vladgobelen> идеал конечно - электронные деньги
<andrex> рубильник щелк и нет у тя денег, это совсем не идеал
<vladgobelen> andrex: ну, тут уже выбор - или риск или дополнительные траты, приводящие к разорению
<andrex> оучше солью расплачиватся чем электронные деньги, как в древние времена)
<vladgobelen> это не лучше
<andrex> просто полезные искапаемые по отношению друг к другу меньше имеют инфляции чем бумашки которые привязывают к ним типа) а на деле ещё могут и наштамповать сверх так в раза 2, захочят все забрать золото эквивалентное деньгам,
<andrex> а тут фиг вам золота то тютю. Такое помоему с америкой уже было..
<artus> andrex, в 2 ли? америка уже 90 лет печатает от балды бабки , там и на мильенную если не мельярдную часть ничем ничто не подкреплено
<andrex> ну америку я несчитаю, там вобще все мертво уже, они долами собой будут расплачиватся
<andrex> и то должны будут
<[Raiden]> Я думаю ок там у них всё. Долг у них хитрый, федеральному резервному фонду
<[Raiden]> это как занимать у самого себя
<artus> предлагаю их разбомбить
<andrex> гдето мульт видел на данную тему
<andrex> на видеомусорке
<andrex> американсая мечта называется, тока я сюды не дам, а то попе вава будет...)
<artus> andrex, дай на дроид
<andrex> ок
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/01/03/latvia/
<andrex> ping
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг понг понг...
<sancho19> Магистры есть?
<Sergey_IT> магии?
<sancho19> линуха
<Sergey_IT> а это кто?
<[Raiden]> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Phoronix/~3/JIri1s4U4LY/vr.php
<andrex> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<sancho19> fglrx всячески отказывается устанавливаться под ядром 3.7.0, ядро ставил с xorg-edgers. Во время установки fglrx жалуется, что мол не может модуль DKMS подключить к ядру или что-то в эти роде, под 3.5.0 ставиться нормально. Если же ставить fglrx с того-же xorg-edger
<sancho19> линуха - бог компьютера
<Sergey_IT> sancho19, зачем ядро ставил? Что в дефолтном не устраивает?
<sancho19> функциональные клавиши не работают
<andrex> fn которые?
<sancho19> йес
<andrex> acpi надо было ковырять а не ядро
<sancho19> ядро поставил, и всё ок, а acpi не знаю и не умею
<Sergey_IT> или в гугле искать
<sancho19> С новым ядром то работает, на форумал читал, советуют ставить какое-то ПО, забыл название, меня это не устраивает.
<sancho19> Может ли быть такое, что просто fglrx не дружит с новым ядром?
<[Raiden]> может
<andrex> sgfxi
<[Raiden]> драйвер состоит из нескольких частей и модуль ядра может на шибко новом ядре не собираться. - это логи устанвоки\ сборки дкмс модуля смотреть надо
<[Raiden]> сгфхи не рекомендую , лучше собирать пакеты используя опцию инсталятора
<[Raiden]> !amd
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 12.10 quantal(eng):http://goo.gl/F95yy
<[Raiden]> в последнем линке описан такой метод, помимо других. И как раз при сборке уже будет ясн особрался модуль или нет
<sancho19> ставил как раз по инструкцииЮ выложенной выше. Лог установки http://goo.gl/EMWQ8.
<[Raiden]> с 20 по 25 строки видно что есть ошибка.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> какая не знаю. Судя по всему  скрипт сборки модуля заглючил не найдя некий модулья для питона
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install python3-apport
<[Raiden]> и ещё раз ставь эти пакеты
<andrex> хм может надо снести предыдущий
<sancho19> python3-apport переустановить? Или что сделать?
<andrex> downgrading fglrx from 2:9.010.12-0ubuntu1~xedgers~quantal1 to 2:9.010-0ubuntu1 а то чет это мне не нра
<[Raiden]> sancho19: да, не переустановить, а установить. Видимо оно не установлено
<[Raiden]> andrex: это нормально. Ег опакеты имеют другое имя и дпкг думает что они старее
<andrex> хотя он сам снес
<sancho19> Объясняю - fgrlx, как уже написал выше, ставлю не только самосборный, но и с ppa xorg-edgers
<sancho19> python3-apport установлен
<[Raiden]> не знаю тогда ) ImportError: No module named apport
<[Raiden]> может это и не важно. Важнее Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.7.0-7-generic (x86_64)
<sancho19> Интересно, что fglrx с xorg-edger имееют такую-же версию, ставиться нормально, но при этом выдает unsupported hardware
<[Raiden]> может быть модуль отсутсвующий тут роли не играет
<[Raiden]> а кстати, у тебя только ядро стоит?
<sancho19> dcvsckt
<sancho19> всмысле
<[Raiden]> тебе ещё надо linux-headers-3.7.0-7-generic
<sancho19> стоит
<[Raiden]> тогда не знаю ) увидеть бы лог имено сборки модуля )
<[Raiden]> покажи /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/9.010/build/make.log
<sancho19> где взять? /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/9.010/build/make.log это он?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<andrex> ахаха
<sancho19> http://goo.gl/tUrwR
<[Raiden]> /lib/modules/3.7.0-7-generic/build обычно симлинк на хидеры в  /usr/src
<[Raiden]> почему-то они не находятся, либо папки иначе зовутся, либо не установлено
<[Raiden]> ls -la /lib/modules/3.5.0-21-generic/build
<[Raiden]> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 39 дек.  11 23:16 /lib/modules/3.5.0-21-generic/build -> /usr/src/linux-headers-3.5.0-21-generic
<[Raiden]> на примере моего ядра
<[Raiden]> Я ваще пользуюсь pf ,  но сча этим, оказалось что забыл для твтюнера модули включить ) А на НГ я им пользуюсь )
<sancho19> что-то я не понял
<[Raiden]> ls -l   /lib/modules/3.7.0-7-generic/build посмотри
<[Raiden]> и есть ли папка на которую ссылается этот симлинк. Если нету, то хидеры этого ядра у тебя наверное не стоят
<sancho19> выхлоп lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 38 дек.  15 22:14 /lib/modules/3.7.0-7-generic/build -> /usr/src/linux-headers-3.7.0-7-generic
<[Raiden]> а выхлоп не красный? :) ls битые симлинки так помечает
<sancho19> папка есть
<sancho19> папка синяю
<[Raiden]> если всё так, тогда я не знаю.
<sancho19> всмысле выхдлоп синий
<sancho19> что есть симлинк?
<[Raiden]> ну как ярлык, только на уровне фс
<[Raiden]> /lib/modules/3.7.0-7-generic/build именно такая вещь
<[Raiden]> не морочся, если папка есть то он правильынй )
<[Raiden]> но видимо в этой папке чего-то нехватает
<[Raiden]> /lib/modules/3.7.0-7-generic/build/include/linux/version.h - вот этого файла, а может и ещё чего
<sancho19> да, файла там нет?
<sancho19> может просто скопировать из 3.5.0?
<[Raiden]> не
<sancho19> а почему его там может не быть? и почему fglrx из xorg-edgers встал нормально
<[Raiden]> может и прокатит конечно, но скорее всего ругнется что ещё чего-то нет )
<[Raiden]> а там может в пакете драйвер есть для конкретного ядра. А тут он собирается во время установки и не может
<[Raiden]> не знаю )
<[Raiden]> может и оно ставилось ненормально с этим ядром, смотреть надо )
<[Raiden]> так например  glxinfo |egrep 'direct|OpenGL'
<sancho19> лог ошибок не выдал
<[Raiden]> мне больше нечего добавить. Но в чем ошибка мы как бы нашли ) Можешь эо на форуме показать. тут врятли кто-то ещё проснётся, кто знает как решить.
<[Raiden]> sancho19: сделай sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-3.7.0-7-generic
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну переставь в общем.
<[Raiden]> если он не в репах тогда dpkg -i
<[Raiden]> забавная задачка )
<[Raiden]> sancho19: а ещё  linux-headers-3.7.0-7 если есть )
<sancho18> Привет
<Scrimmer>  привет
<Scrimmer> как дела
<sancho18> Я почему-то перестал получать/отправлять сообщения
<[Raiden]> sancho18:  а ещё  linux-headers-3.7.0-7 если есть
<andrex> воть почему  <-- | sancho19 (5f47634f@gateway/web/freenode/ip.95.71.99.79) has quit (Ping timeout: 245 seconds)
<sancho18> reinstall?
<Scrimmer> андрех
<Scrimmer> давай в вов играть
<andrex> невыйдет
<Scrimmer> под вайном на ура
<andrex> знаю, лень качать
<Scrimmer> та давай
<Scrimmer> будем лучшими друзьями
<sancho18> реинсталл выполнил, чё теперь попробовать
<andrex> хм это не повод
<Scrimmer> я те пиво куплю
<andrex> я и сам могу
<andrex> не нищебродствую какбе
<[Raiden]> sancho18: реинсталл обоих пакетов? linux-headers-3.7.0-7 и linux-headers-3.7.0-7-generic
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> если да, то ставь пакеты со своим драйвером снова
<andrex> Scrimmer, а че забурился бы куданить и гамал, зачем я тебе нужен. темболее я в него и не играл ниразу, нубить буду жестко поди)
<sancho18> комп пережагружать?
<[Raiden]> а потом посмотрим логи, увидим скорее всего те же ошибки и распрощаемся :)
<[Raiden]> sancho18: не
<Scrimmer> andrex, та мы с другом уже и всех чаров вкачали, знаем весь контент, с ним не интересно, а тут я тебе рассказывать буду
<sancho18> файлик version.h так и не появился
<Scrimmer> буду твоим гуру
<Scrimmer> буду матом ругаца за то что нубишь
<[Raiden]> sancho18: печалька. Не знаю тогда что делать ) Кривые какие-то пакеты с ядром мб.
<Scrimmer> ну токо если мама на работе будет
<sancho18> видимо в xorg-edgers ядро какое-то неправильное. ждем 13.04
<sancho18> На данный момент стоит fglrx из xorg-edgers, висит плашка unsupported hardware, glxinfo |egrep 'direct|OpenGL'direct выдал rendering: Yes
<[Raiden]> а дальше?
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0104/h_1357248259_8765812_bdba2a5e66.png
<sancho18> необращать внимания на плашку и радоваться жизни
<[Raiden]> картинка тебе )
<sancho18> да, в нормальном есть
<[Raiden]> Можешь попробовать поставить такое ядро, но надо понимать что оно там собрано в  13.04
<[Raiden]> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.7.1-raring/
<sancho18> посмотри http://goo.gl/Tajdz
<sancho18> кол-во онанизма зашкаливает, пора уходить на arch
<[Raiden]> Compatibility Profile Context  я первый раз такое вижу.
<[Raiden]> А ты просто делаешь непонятно что и непонятно зачем ) Вот зачем тебе 3.7 ядро )
<[Raiden]> Я могу привести тест в котором 3.5 будет быстрее
<sancho18> кнопки в 3.5.0 не работаюют =(
<sancho18> я бы с радостью....
<[Raiden]> попробуй ядро с линка котоырй я кинул. т.е. выкачиваешь все дебы и sudo dpkg -i *.deb и ребут и дрова
<[Raiden]> арч возможно и лучше , в этой ситуации, там ролинг и уже последнее ядро
<Scrimmer> всем пкеда
<sancho18> завтра продолжу
<[Raiden]> бб
<sancho18> можешь свой контакт оставить?
<artus> по ходу  ананисты с арча кроме как ананизмом заниматцо - ниче не хотят
<artus> sancho18, http://www.unixmen.com/ubuntu-12-10-and-amd-catalyst-problem-solved/
<[Raiden]> если хочешь ещё поиграть в убунту, вбей в гугл: сборка ядра ubuntu way  - может пригодится когда-нить.
<[Raiden]> Не, не могу. Я пишу про линукс только когда я тут )
<Scrimmer> тоесть всегда?)
<Scrimmer> я тут уже пол года, и ниразу не видел, что б ты афк тут ):)
<[Raiden]> artus: ау него ядро не из офиц репов и в папке с хидерами нету version.h
<[Raiden]> в этом проблема )
<sancho18> зачем version.h нужен?
<[Raiden]> Хотя может я путаю.
<[Raiden]> я не знаю зачем )
<[Raiden]> для описания версии или функции получения версии.
<[Raiden]> это уже к программистам
<sancho18> погромистам
<[Raiden]> Я юзер и такой фигней не интересуюсь )
<Scrimmer> кстати райден
<Scrimmer> а кто ты по профессии?
<Sergey_IT> кдешник он
<Scrimmer> ну я так и подумал
<[Raiden]> Я могу только сказать что мои профессии не связаны с ит
<artus> грибник? :D
<[Raiden]> Хотя последняя работа как раз такой и была )
<Scrimmer> это мы знаем
<Scrimmer> поетому и спрашиваем, хто ты)
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], коллега )
<Scrimmer> artus, а ты кем работаешь ? )
<artus> Scrimmer, по четным или по нечетным?
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], твоя работа связана с работой Sergey_IT ?
<andrex> хирургом, руки к плечам шъет
<[Raiden]> ну и достаточно.
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> не знаю )
<Scrimmer> artus, по четным
<Scrimmer> и не четным
<Sergey_IT>  Scrimmer, мы оба не IT
<Scrimmer> я знаю
<artus> по четным старшим начальником , по нечетным младшим
<Scrimmer> ты мне говорил
<sancho18> всем пока
<Scrimmer> пака
<[Raiden]> про грибника Артус угадал ) http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0104/h_1357249304_8595323_8fa7c5393f.jpeg
<Scrimmer> а ет че за звери?
<andrex> у ппц сервер зашумел
<Scrimmer> на нг сьел опят покупных
<Scrimmer> фу, слизкие
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0104/h_1357249377_8301217_a640642bcf.jpeg
<[Raiden]> их польский белый иногда называют. не знаю почему, я в московской области собирал )
<[Raiden]> такую штуку ещё встретил в этом году. Успел щелкнуть на телефон http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0104/h_1357249495_6012703_47e6aea95a.jpeg
<[Raiden]> по идее гадюка
<Scrimmer> както сидел на рыбалке с отцом на озере, ловим рыбу, у мну ноги в воде были
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> и тут чето под водой проплыло и мне по ноге задела, я чуть не усерькался
<Scrimmer> оказалась гадюка
<Scrimmer> дак еще эта засранка карасика стащила
<Scrimmer> мне кажется. или детское время кончилось и пораспать ?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: походу 4.10 залили )) не?
<[Raiden]> бета есть, релиз 6 февраля
<tagezi> странно, у меня дофига пакетов обновляется
<[Raiden]> 4.9.5 наверное
<tagezi> скоро проверим
<[Raiden]> довольно оперативно. Я уже не помню вчера или сегодня оно вышло
<[Raiden]> На самом деле на ппа новые сборки стали появляться быстрее чем когда спонсором была каноникал.
<tagezi> а теперь кто?
<tagezi> а, ты про спонсора кде
<[Raiden]> довольно странная компания blue system , спонсирует много всякого что связан ос кде.
<[Raiden]> ага
<[Raiden]> и кубунты
<tagezi> да, 4.9.5
<tagezi> пойду я дальше спать )
<tagezi> ночи всем
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> бб
<[Raiden]> корявые что ппц http://lenta.ru/news/2013/01/03/disturb/
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-04
<tagezi> всем привет
<nicloay> я вчера спрашивал почему pptpd не шлет настройки dns клиентов.. вобщем проблема оказалась в конфиг файлах, в смысле на разных системах это разные файлы, на centos это был options.pptpd
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<tagezi> Scrimmer: и как это ты так рано смог подняться? )
<Scrimmer> я встал в 7 и уже на экзамен сьездил)
<vamadir> всем привет
<vamadir> Кто нить шарит в php? Есть вопрос по opencart
<Gream13> Првиет всем
<Gream13> Кто может помочь с багом ?
<Gream13> Проблема со шрифтами, в некоторых местах вместо шрифтов появляются помехи, ну что то вроде затеров
<andrex> vamadir, /msg alis list #*php*
<only_you> https://pp.userapi.com/c405218/v405218255/7a19/HmiSNQs3zRs.jpg :D
<FishErr> как в 12.10 настроить switcher, чтобы по alt+tab показывались все окна, не группировались по приложению?
<FishErr> все эти паузы, чтоб развернулась группа, потом внутри неё выбрать нужное окно вызывает только неудобства
<baronos> Scale удобнее альт таба
<FishErr> что за Scale?
<FishErr> (за много лет пользования компом альттаб уже просто настолько въелся, что врядли отвыкну быстро)
<FishErr> до 12й тоже все настраивалось, все эти свичеры
<FishErr> в компизе, ща куда-то оно припрятано, только свой с коробки есть
<FishErr> да, который и мышой ткнуть не позволяет.. очень "удобно"
<Scrimmer> vamadir, ахах, я щас пилю этот движок
<Scrimmer> новую админку
<skai-falkorr> ка плохо жеж
<skai-falkorr> вот есть инет на кучу мегабит
<skai-falkorr> стабильный
<skai-falkorr> а качать нечего
<vamadir> скачай крякер интернета
<Scrimmer> или ваще инет скачай
<lightdiver> skai-falkorr: http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/lvoropaeva/12410323/5280176/5280176_original.jpg
<skai-falkorr> наблюдать за спящим ребенком?статьей попахивает
<Scrimmer> skai-falkorr, кучу - ет сколько ?
<skai-falkorr> эт минимум 60 стабильно
<Scrimmer> тю
<skai-falkorr> че тюкаешь? чай не москва
<Scrimmer> skai, а ты откуда вообще?
<skai-falkorr> монголия
<skai-falkorr> с лошади по ментальной связи пишу
<Scrimmer> ты такой классный
<skai-falkorr> а ты слегка страшноват. подбородок не шибко прямой
<Scrimmer> не всем повезло как тебе
<skai-falkorr> i'm sexy nd i know it
<[Raiden]> http://linux.org.mn/ - специально для ская.
<lightdiver> 2011-10-13 нд буюу товлосон хугацаандаа Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) хувилбар гарлаа. linux kernel 3.0, gnome 3.0 зэргээр цөөнгүй шинэчлэлүүдийг багтаажээ.
<lightdiver> шикарно
<Scrimmer> примерно так я и думал
<[Raiden]> Никому не нужен фотик nikon d3100 kit?
<bosyi> привет
<bosyi> у меня есть игра установленная из репозитория hedgewars. из терминала она так и запускается. также у меня есть эта же скомпиленная игра бинарик которой лежит в home.  как сделать что бы по команде hеdgewars запускалась та что скомпиленная?
<[Raiden]> ну ты спросил. Почитай что-нибудь про шелл и переменную $PATH
<lightdiver> bosyi: есть два пути. Правильный и быстрый.. 1) Сделай из скомпиленной пакет для убунту и поставь нормально 2) Тупо сделай линк на собранную и замени им бинарник установленной из репо
<bosyi> спасибо, попробую
<[Raiden]> есть и другие пути. Например сделать симлинк в ~/bin или добавить папку с игрой в $PATH
<[Raiden]> а я кликать предпочитаю. Зачем писать название игры , если можно лениво кликнуть
<[Raiden]> Правда в юнити\гном3 создание ярлыков задача нетривилаьная. Но у меня к счастью не они )
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: ну я про симлинк и сказал
<bosyi> буду читать про симлинки..
<bosyi> я что то вижу примеры симлинков с каталогами, с файлами принцип такой же?
<bosyi> нашел уже..
<bosyi> [Raiden], а в ~/bin пойдет ? не обьязательно /usr/bin ?
<[Raiden]> на самом деле бывают ньюансы , как написано, как собрано. Иногда нужно что бы запуск происходил в папке с игрой.
<[Raiden]> Пойдет, в убунте она уже вписано куда надо
<bosyi> [Raiden], такой папки по умолчанию нету. создать точно ~/bin а не ~/.bin ?
<[Raiden]> точно
<[Raiden]> а ваще может только после релогина будет работать )  потому что в настройка шелла услвоие иф, добавляющее папку в путь если она есть
<[Raiden]> так что, можешь и в /usr )
<bosyi> так мне перелогиниться не проблема
<bosyi> без перелогина не работает
<bosyi> работает..
<bosyi> теперь бы еще ярлык на это сделать
<bosyi> в кубунту
<bosyi> а в какой папке вообще ярлыли лежат?
<[Raiden]> тут 2 пути. Пкм по меню и редактировать меню. Либо пкм по плазмйоду показывающую папку  , создать , ссылка на приложение
<[Raiden]> глобально в /usr/sharre/applications , а в хомпапке в такой же папке но путь другой )
<[Raiden]> путей ваще больше, но эти самые очевидные
<[Raiden]> Я так урбан пускаю, котоырй лежит вообще в /media/bkp/... В гноме3 предполагается в таких случаях ставить старый редактор меню либо руками писать десктопфайл. Это у них называется made for easy
<[Raiden]> )
<bosyi> Супер
<bosyi> теперь у меня есть два ярлыка - на оригинальную игру и ту что скомпилил я
<bosyi> еще бы теперь с отключением экрана(5 минут) решить проблему. Пока я отключение экрана вообще отключил. это конечно не правильно. на форуме кубунту.русоветуют скрипт использовать
<bosyi> нормального решения проблемы нету
<[Raiden]> Это я не знаю ) Кастыль если только. Ярлык на скрипт отключающий дпмс, пускающий плейер и включающий после завершения.
<markmx> приветствую, какими средсвами наутилус и прочие получают данные например к медиафайлам, метаданные
<markmx> ?
<markmx> я как бы могу и ффмпегом натравить, но если есть способ проще был бы признателен
<markmx> все сам дурак :)))
<markmx> да, столет назад писал вам тут что с дилкстрима уши за 500 рублей заказываю, так вот, успешно месяц в них на треньки хожу, рекомендую, вещь неубиваемая, хоть и китай
<skai-falkorr> а я подумал, что уши сто лет шли и тока пришли
<[Raiden]> какая модель интересно
<sancho18> Здравствуйте. Проблема: fglrx не устанавливается под ядром 3.7.0, установленным с xorg-edgers. Во время установки вываливает ошибку и просит посетить файл/var/lib/dkms/fglrx/9.010/build/make.log за разьяснениями. Вот его содержимое http://goo.gl/B1hgU
<[Raiden]> поставь ядро с репа что-то там майнлайн, я вчера кидал или сам собери.
<[Raiden]> В убунте процесс сборки очень простой.
<sancho18> собрал, ошибка всё та же +сеть отвалилась.
<[Raiden]> забавно )
<sancho18> у меня с английским плохо, что тут рекомендуют, поясните? http://askubuntu.com/questions/224663/how-to-patch-fglrx-for-installation-on-kernel-3-7rc7. Вроде как для ядра 3.7.0 fglrx полюбому патчтить надо
<sancho18> симслинк сделал, поэтому ошибка уже другая
<[Raiden]> может быть, там как раз это и делается
<[Raiden]> распаковываются дрова, накладывается патч, создаются пакеты
<artus> копипастить рекомендуют, проблема в чем там с пониманием?
<[Raiden]> может найти какое-нить 3.6х просот, с которым кнопки уже пашут )
<[Raiden]> и на которое драйвер втыкается без возни
<sancho18> Там у поциента ядро RC
<artus> и че ?
<sancho18> Может у мего ошибка другая, он же не пишет, что у него приключилось
<[Raiden]> это не так важно, да
<artus> а ты за 2 то дня проверить не можеш, или будеш гадать на кофейной гуще ?
<sancho18> Что проверить?
<artus> последовательно выполнить 8 шагов
<[Raiden]> я думаю это проблема со всеми 3.7 какая-то есть. )
<[Raiden]> и дело не только в версион.х
<sancho18> я только сегодня гайд нашел, поправил симлинки, думал всё ок, а там новая ошибка, решил проконсультироваться
<[Raiden]> такова судьба блобов, особенно от амд.
<aleksei`> всем ку
<sancho18> хай
<[Raiden]> sancho18: можешь попробовать собрать эти, но версион им тоже нужен будет http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst1211betadriver.aspx
<artus> ну совать модуль для 2.6.x в ядро 3.7 тоже круто
<[Raiden]> дкмс
<sancho18> Я именно с ним и сношаюсь, а причем тут модуль для 2.6.х
<[Raiden]> sancho18: разьве, вчера у тебя были ссылки на ошибки  12.10 версии )
<sancho18> версион поправлен
<sancho18> Йес командир, xubuntu 12.10
<[Raiden]> я про версию драйвера блин
<[Raiden]> вот тут 12.11 http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst1211betadriver.aspx
<[Raiden]> бета
<sancho18> Я версию драйвера не указывал, я говорил что юзаю xubuntu 12.10, под ней fglrx ниже 12.11 beta НЕ Работает
<[Raiden]> возможно оно уже понимает ябра 3.7.х
<[Raiden]> но не факт )
<[Raiden]> Вчера разьве не ты был?
<[Raiden]> в именах пакетов были 12.10
<[Raiden]> в прочем фиг с ним )
<sancho18> незнаю
<sancho18> xubuntu 12.10, дрова работают толькоо 12.11, вот их и ставлю всё веремя
<sancho18> щас попробую пропатчтить
<[Raiden]> А.. может быть это и есть .11 , у амд странная маркировка ) 2:9.010.12-0ubuntu1~xedgers~quantal1
<sancho18> нуда
<sancho18> catalist 12.11, а вот драйвер уже по другому номируется
<[Raiden]> ок
<sancho18> Не поясните, зачем нужны цифры в команде ./ati-installer.sh 9.002 --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise, до этого генерировал без фифр
<Scrimmer> 1
<sancho18> афтор гайда мудак
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user sancho18
<shenmue> и нашел последователей видимо
<sancho19> Снова здравствуйте товарищи
<[Raiden]> ))
<sancho19> Подскажите, а банит бот или человек
<[Raiden]> Ну да, не все агйды одинаково полезны.
<[Raiden]> гайды
<artus> а тебе не все ли равно?
<baronos> Sgfxi
<sancho19> никак нет
<Leagnus> банит великая прамать
<sancho19> Бот, всего лишь машина, программа, а вот с человеком можно и поговорит
<artus> прежде чем о чемто говорить, правила читай, и веди себя соответствующе
<skai-falkorr> sancho19: ты хочешь поговорить о том, что ты матерился?:)
<sancho19> Допустим
<sancho19> Правила читаю и всё такое
<sancho19> Всё в тех же правилах, кстати, написано, что за нарушение положет кик, а не бан
<artus> sancho19, а чего там про обход бана сказано?
<artus> или ты таки хочеш поговорить?
<sancho19> Ничего
<artus> sancho19, 2.14 , еще вопросы есть?
<sancho19> Да ну вас. Я открою свой канал, с шахматами и поэтессами
<baronos>  Счастливого пути
<sancho19> Вот вопрос: какие цели преследовались при вынесении бана?
<artus> @mode +b *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.95.71.49.89
<artus> @kick sancho19 проветрись
<artus> @mode -b *!6d3eb57f@*
<tester_tester> привет, на чем сейчас актуально писать GUI?
<artus> наверно на чем можеш на том и актуально )
<tester_tester> ситуация такая, что не могу ни начем. Идет выбор инструмента
<artus> ну вроде на куте пишуть
<tester_tester> ну TK немножко умею, но это по ходу еще до революции..
<[Raiden]> qtquick
<artus> интерфейс для слабаков :D
<[Raiden]> убунта для телефонов тоже будет поддерживать qml помимо java
<[Raiden]> xnj gjxnb 1 b nj ;t
<[Raiden]> что почти 1 и тоже
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: они же сказали что Java там не будет использоваться.
<[Raiden]> js простите )
<lightdiver> не будет использоваться как основное или вообще не будет?
<rekcuFniarB> Ну акцент делался на отсутствие java.
<lightdiver> полное отсутствие это минус..
<tester_tester> а за че джаву обидели? память жрет?
<lightdiver> жрет..
<rekcuFniarB> А так то возможно пользователь или сторонний разработчик по желанию может сам установить наверное.
<lightdiver> tester_tester: а вообще правильно тебе сказали - посмотри Qt.. хорошая штука
<rekcuFniarB> И PyQt
<lightdiver> я вон столяр, но даже для меня qtcreator - довольно полезная няшка
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0104/h_1357318538_4080996_23cbb0d3ae.png
<[Raiden]> даже если это не выстрелит, qt5\qml это мультиплатформ. Всеравно сможете писать софт почти под любую ос
<tester_tester> Еще есть такое вопрос: тут в тестировании софта кто-нибудь рубит?
<rekcuFniarB> Все пользователи линуксов являются тестировщиками :D
<[Raiden]> не рубим, но тестируем ))
<tester_tester> стоит ли вобще под кучу автотестировочных скриптов писать GUI? Или таки из консоли?
<[Raiden]> tester_tester: полазь по нашему фоурму, тым был раздел про программинг и на всяких linuxforum.ru , unixforum.ru
<[Raiden]> очепятки
<[Raiden]> питонить тоже конечно можно. По крайней мере на десктопной версии )
<shenmue> кто юзает хром?
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0104/h_1357319649_8495793_1764771353.png - мои расширения для фф
<[Raiden]> http://cs411023.userapi.com/v411023241/774d/kSfbiGxoHIo.jpg
<baronos> Я холм юзаю
<baronos> Холм*
<baronos> Блин)
<[Raiden]> Бедный Шерлок
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> Забываю исправление слов отключить)))
<[Raiden]> андройд?
<baronos> Угу)
<[Raiden]> я пользуюсь свайп клавой. оно там не исправляет само, а предлогает варианты
<[Raiden]> у меня так включено
<[Raiden]> ну и добавить в словарь легко
<baronos> Надо стоковою вернуть LG клаву
<[Raiden]> свайп по любому попробуй, думаю они для всех андройдов есть.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> там не обязательно жестами набирать, если не хочется.
<baronos> Вообще я go keyboard предпочитаю)
<[Raiden]> ятаую не видел. МОжет гляну потом.
<[Raiden]> простите ) Ну вы поняли )
<FishErr> раз уж такой оффтоп про клавы на андроид, A.I. type мне понравилась больше из всех клав. Правда вернулся на стокововую, когда наигрался.
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftqIGClqbUA
<[Raiden]> у меня правда список вариантов одной строчкой , не списком как на видео
<admin-skif-biz> У кого-нибудь получилось поставить XAMPP 1.8.1 ?
<artus> неа , наод натягивает негинкс и не парит себе моск )
<admin-skif-biz> ругается на 403
<artus> ну дык смотри логи, конфиги
<admin-skif-biz> да на права ругается.. И так ясно. Неясно, где на кого менять.
<artus> вот в этом то и прелесть всяких стремных сборок, без чтения офф документации ничего не понятно в них )
<artus> admin-skif-biz, значит алгоритм такой, топаеш туда где эта кака распространяется, и читаеш хавтушечку по установке и настройке )
<admin-skif-biz> аха.. и еще прелесть в том, что каждая последующая версия по глюкам отличается от предыдущей
<admin-skif-biz> в хавтушечках пишут, как сделать чтоб работало. Но там не пишут, что делать если не работает.
<artus> ну тогда ищеш канал разработчиков и наинаеш им жаловатцо что они такие нехорошие
<admin-skif-biz> думаю, они это и так знают.
<admin-skif-biz> надо было старые версии хранить. Погнался за новой
<artus> нафига оно тебе вообще надо?
<admin-skif-biz> да надо срочно накодить в кучку один скрипт
<artus> и нафига для этого ставить это поделие ?
<admin-skif-biz> предложишь поставить сервер? Смешно.
<artus> alias lamp='aptitude update && aptitude upgrade && aptitude install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql phpmyadmin'
<admin-skif-biz> да я в курсе. Что от костылей не избавляет.
<artus> смешно ставить всякую левую хрень и потом неделю ее пытацо заставить работать, вместо того чтоб сделать по человечески и не заморачиватся
<artus> admin-skif-biz, эмм, каких костылей???
<admin-skif-biz> можно подумать lampp не требует настроек
<artus> не, не требует
<artus> макимум модреврайт врубить если надо
<admin-skif-biz> аха.. все просто. А потом опять либо не работает, либо работает, но не так и опять гугл.
<admin-skif-biz> и опять все советуют поставить что-то другое и опять все сначала..
<FishErr> причем можно просто mysql phpmyadmin
<FishErr> остальное подтянется
<FishErr> и все будет работать сразу :)
<artus> ну что те сказать , мож с кармой не сложилось у тебя? то что я выше дал - работает в стоке и со всем , вот прям вааще в стоке
<admin-skif-biz> прямо даже верю.
<FishErr> и никакого сначала не надо
<artus> оно будет работать даже если руки из поясницы растут, главное чтоб не из коленных суставов
<admin-skif-biz> так дело не в сервере. А в том, что папка со скриптами на права ругается.
<artus> а чего, chown уже отменили ?
<admin-skif-biz> чего туда писать-то
<artus> да чего хош, ты ж админ :D а читать хелпы дело не благородное ))
<admin-skif-biz> да не помогает "чегохош"
<Sergey_IT> взять бубен и шаманить
<admin-skif-biz> глубокая мысль
<FishErr> "папка со скриптами ругается" - вот глубокая :)
<artus> протри монитор, сдуй пыль с системника, может поможет
<admin-skif-biz> еще предложи дыхнуть перегаром
<admin-skif-biz> !google смысл жизни
<admin-skif-biz> че? (
<shenmue> admin-skif-biz 42
<shenmue> энифенг элс?
<admin-skif-biz> а кто тут бот?
<shenmue> я
<admin-skif-biz> !google есть чо?
<shenmue> для вас одно сообщение
<shenmue> тема "хватит докучать боту"
<shenmue> baronos пинг
<baronos> shenmue: понг
<shenmue> baronos как жезл в хроме работает?
<shenmue> в опере кнтрл+ентер и вход на сайт
<artus> shenmue, хочеш стать властелином хромированого жезла?  :D
<baronos> Че то я не понял)
<shenmue> baronos зашел на сайт. в поле логина и пароля желтый такой цвет в виде рамки. как автозаполение включить то?
<artus> shenmue, а ты ластпас не юзаеш?
<baronos> У меня все знает и помнит гугл акк
<shenmue> в опере жму кткрл+ентер и поля заполняются . хром переодически тупит с кукисами и на сайт не заходит. но заполение формы должно же быть какое нибуть
<shenmue> artus нет не юзаю. ты картинку видел про себя?
<artus> shenmue, это все грязные инсинуации
<shenmue> http://cs6277.userapi.com/u73074407/docs/88b4161a6f93/tumblr_m8dcs0C9wZ1qf21pgo1_r2_500.gif артус банит юзера
<[Raiden]> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9p0g1uymo1qergk4o1_500.gif
<[Raiden]> 3д )
<[Raiden]> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9q80wk7RB1qejqwno1_500.gif
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9p0g1uymo1qergk4o1_500.gif что за анимеха?
<[Raiden]> не знаю ) я искал гифки похожие на 3д )
<artus> @mode -b *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.95.71.49.89
<Scrimmer> UNIm95, в поисках немо
<Scrimmer> ууу
<[Raiden]> я бы это назвал каким-то мульфильмом. Слово аниме у меня ассоциируется с пучеглазками и фентези или с не менее пучеглазыми киборгами.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> типа такого http://static.megashara.com/screenshots/1235967__1.jpg
<shenmue> хм парень 1 в  похож на дагмагера места из легенды святых рыцарей
<shenmue> хотя картинка не оттуда
<Scrimmer> а стим запускается на убунте 10.04 ?
<Scrimmer> или только 12.04 + ?
<artus> Scrimmer, оно даже на дебияне запускается , так что проблем не вижу
<Scrimmer> а почему на сайте стима 12.04 указана ?
<artus> Scrimmer, ну а что им еще указывать?
<lightdiver> Scrimmer: там главное чтобы пакеты нужные были
<Scrimmer> кортопля
<lightdiver> кстати, стим при запуске ищет версию системы именно в /etc/debian)
<lightdiver> или хрен его знает что он там ищет
<artus> lightdiver, а чего это за сакральный путь такой?
<lightdiver> artus: не знаю
<artus> хе, прикольно
<lightdiver> просто у меня пишет вечно что этот путь не найден.. если из консоли запускаешь, там в подробностях все видно
<lightdiver> artus: хотя врядли это проверка версии. Если из самого стима смотреть статистику системы, он очень точно любой дистрибутив определяет
<artus> lightdiver, хм, у меня не пишет ))
<lightdiver> видимо у тебя есть этот каталог)
<lightdiver> кстати что в нем?
<artus> дык в том то и дело что его у меня нет ))
<lightdiver> хм
<lightdiver> ну ка..
<Scrimmer> и у мну нет
<Scrimmer> у мну даже /etc нету
<artus> [/home/artus]% ls /etc G deb
<artus> debconf.conf
<artus> debian_version
<lightdiver> artus: попробуй глянуть лог после запуска игры
<lightdiver> если не будет, значит это не стим, а конкретная игра ищет
<lightdiver> http://paste.kde.org/637568/ примерно так.
<lightdiver> возможно это сам Серьезный Сэм там что-то смотрит
<lightdiver> да и с путем я ошибся
<lightdiver> cat: /etc/debian_version: Нет такого файла или каталога
<gridis> Как шрифт в кубунту поменять?
<lightdiver> gridis: в настройках
<gridis> а поточнее
<lightdiver> gridis: в кедах есть общее меню настроек
<lightdiver> systemsettings
<lightdiver> в терминале набери
<gridis> это я понял, а дальше?
<gridis> управление шрифтами?
<lightdiver> внешний вид приложений
<[Raiden]> внешний вид приложений, там
<gridis> ок, спасибо... Raiden перешел с гнома на KDE, пока в восторге
<[Raiden]> у меня сча roboto от андройд 4.2 )
<gridis> но как сглаживание на шрифты сделать
<lightdiver> gridis: лучше всего вручную
<[Raiden]> сглаживание там же выберается, в общем-то
<gridis> а где в оформлении окон...
<gridis> что-то не вижу
<lightdiver> gridis: там в настройках не особо богатый выбор сглаживания, но и там есть
<lightdiver> gridis: прямо там же где и настройки шрифтов
<lightdiver> нижняя часть окна
<lightdiver> точнее не нижняя
<lightdiver> просто последние пункты
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0105/h_1357331329_6529756_339e1f452e.png
<gridis> а как ты сюда дошел до шрифтов?
<gridis> у меня такого нет
<artus> Scrimmer, го тф
<Scrimmer> no
<Scrimmer> завтра экзамен
<artus> слабак :D
<gridis> привет Скрипммер
<Scrimmer> превед ГРибдис
<gridis> *Скрипммер
<gridis> )))
<Scrimmer> грибдис*
<gridis> *Скриммер
<Scrimmer> гридис*
<[Raiden]> gridis: выше же сказали, внешний вид приложений - шрифты
<gridis> все, нашел...
<Scrimmer> психнанул
<Scrimmer> andrex, превед
<astralopitek> Всем привет. Проблема: на ноуте не работает клавиша отключения тачпада - жутко не удобно. Как можно поправить
<shenmue> astralopitek	загуглить марку наута + linux
<Sergey_IT> а зачем его отключать? (
<astralopitek> гуглил, модель относительно новая, для линуксоидов представляет малый интерес, да и тем видимо кнопка не мешает. Отключать чтобы курсор во время печати не двигался и не мешал набору
<Sergey_IT> а разве руки касаются тача при печати? У меня не получается (
<lightdiver> на многих моделях касаются.. а иногда и особо касаться не нужно
<lightdiver> благо у меня отключение нормально работает
<Sergey_IT> и у меня работает, но не отключаю
<astralopitek> можеть что-нить посоветуете? скрипт чтоли какой
<artus> astralopitek, ты ж сам сказал - модель относительно новая , для линуксоидов представляет малый интерес
<[Raiden]> запусти xev , понажимай кнопку. А потом читай как отключить тачпад и как какое-либо действие повесить на кнопку.
<[Raiden]> более подробно я не могу сказать
<artus> astralopitek, к томуж мы ща попьем кофе и будем гадать какая ж всетаки у тя марка ноута то
<artus> хотя нафиг надо, упрашивай вас еще , клещами из вас тяни
<[Raiden]> xev просто показвает коды клавишь. Не всегда.
<astralopitek> asus k55dr
<[Raiden]> на моей клаве несколько кнопок ьребовали доснастрйоки что бы иксы увидели )
<[Raiden]> сегодня я особо плохо печатаю )
<[Raiden]> Хороший слоган про 80-х: «Как хорошо мы плохо жили!»
<Sergey_IT> действительно )
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcfLkC74fao
<gridis> Raiden: скажи, а что virtuoso жрет 20-30% у 4 ядер, как его отключить или заставить перестать это делать?
<Scrimmer> gridis, ты на кубунту пересел ? )
<gridis> угу
<Scrimmer> :D
<gridis> просто установил интерфейс, долго что ли
<gridis> пока вижу более прияглюковтный интерфейс и меньше
<gridis> пока вижу более приятный интерфейс и меньше глюков
<Scrimmer> приячто ? )
<lightdiver> gridis: если не юзаешь кмэйл к примеру, то непомук и его части можно вообще удалить
<gridis> когда я пытался удалить virtuoso он мне так же предложил удалить все кубунту
<gridis> все что поставил
<Scrimmer> под корень вырезает проблему
<lightdiver> gridis: видимо мета-пакет.. хм.. Ну, это уже спроси у того, у кого убунту как его на части распилить
<lightdiver> но это можно точно
<gridis> )))
<lightdiver> gridis: [Raiden] юзает кеды "как есть". Он насколько я помню не умеет их настраивать и ограничивается косметическими изменениями.. Но у него комп мощный вроде и ему хватает такого
<[Raiden]> Да, вроде того
<gridis> у меня просто ssd и это шляпа постоянно что-то пишет...
<gridis> )))
<lightdiver> gridis: а так - они могут жрать сравнимо с самыми легковесными ДЕ.. без особых потерь
<[Raiden]> виртуозу можно отключить. Если рам хватает, рекомендую отключать только аконади, а непомук донастроить - выбрать индексируемые папки, выделить на 50мб больше рам и юзать индексный поиск, рейтинги и теги для файлов.
<lightdiver> gridis: а да.. и оно отключается
<[Raiden]> Ну или по крайней мере попробовать
<lightdiver> вроде все в тех же настройках
<gridis> мне поиск и рейтинги не упирались... )))
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: я лишь на днях с удивлением узнал, что в дельфине оказывается есть очень удобный поиск)
<lightdiver> да и то, если бы жена не показала, не узнал бы
<lightdiver> но он и без непомука пашет
<[Raiden]> ну я оставлю без коментов )
<[Raiden]> gridis: http://ubuntuku.org/16/how-to-disable-nepomuk-akonadi/
<lightdiver> привычка просто юзать консольный поиск.. даже не задумывался о нем.
<gridis> спасибо, я уже тоже нашел
<[Raiden]> есть другой вариант.
<[Raiden]> ставится пакет kubuntu-low-fat-settings , потом делается релогин , возвращается оксиген и требуемые эффекты
<[Raiden]> всё
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: разработчики обещали сделать кеды модульными недавно
<[Raiden]> и ещё зайди в свойства реконка, выключи дисковый кэш. С анлимом это не надо, а ссд как бы нагрузить может
<[Raiden]> в каком-то смысле они и так модульные. Можно например убить плазму и продолжать работать
<lightdiver> угу..
<gridis> во, 2% 1 ядра и иногда опускается до 0... то что надо
<Scrimmer> а я бы хотел поиграть на электрогитаре
<gridis> а в дельфине можно справой стороны блок как можно убрать?
<[Raiden]> ещё эффекты некотоыре  могут нагружать. там где меняется стиль программ  зайди в свойства оксигена и повырубай анимацию, в настройках заголовков окон тоже есть и ещё прозрачность и блюр можно в эффектах отключить
<[Raiden]> но если железо ок, то нет смысла
<gridis> с железом нет особых проблем, ультрабук свежий
<lightdiver> gridis: ты панель лучше потыкай.. правой клавишей на приложения
<[Raiden]> вери гуд )
<gridis> мля... тут столько настроек, ладно, будем разбираться...
<lightdiver> gridis: в кедах пока что лучшая панель из всех что я видел
<lightdiver> иначе давно бы уже от плазмы избавился
<[Raiden]> Как сказали выше, я почти ничего не меняю , уменя только таскбар иконками и в  свойствах переключателя столов  включен освои плазмойды для каждого стола.  И ещё я включаю запуск по даблклику - это то что я всегда делаю если попадаю в кде 4 с 0.
<gridis> тоже только что сделал по дабл клику
<[Raiden]> из интересного, что сразу не видно и не очевидно... попробуй  открыть 2 окна, если у тебя тема оксиген.  Средним кликом на 1 заголовке перетащить его на другой.
<[Raiden]> в общем виндовс таббинг
<lightdiver> он и автоматом может работать, если в настройках врубить)
<lightdiver> но автоматом он какой-то не особо разумный
<[Raiden]> автоматом да, группировка одинаковых окон
<[Raiden]> я через какое-то время отменил )
<lightdiver> мне больше нравится настройка параметров окон средствами квина
<lightdiver> практически любые свойства можно задать.. красота
<lightdiver> на любое приложение по своим правилам
<gridis> да, это кул... а то это печалилило в гноме, что все через файлик править надо
<gridis> Райден, а ты через какой клиент сидишь сейчас?
<gridis> в IRC
<[Raiden]> у меня kvirc.
<gridis> а он все протоколы поддерживает?
<gridis> а то не охото 10 программ ставить
<[Raiden]> только ирц
<[Raiden]> если все, смотри пиджин, кутим .
<lightdiver> gridis: для остального есть kopete)
<[Raiden]> ещё посмотри, я правда сам не пользовался, ибо очень необычная прога leechcraft
<lightdiver> и он тоже настраивается очень гибко, как оказалось..особенно в сочетании с возможностями квин
<Sergey_IT> gridis, да ты уже стооолько понаставил )
<gridis> ыыыы)))
<gridis> спасибо
<Sergey_IT> незачто)))
<lightdiver> gridis: попробуй нажать ctrl+m в кде-шных приложениях
<gridis> меню появляется?
<lightdiver> и пропадает
<lightdiver> тоже хорошая фича
<gridis> кстати, у меня в кедах переслала работать клафиша отключения тачпада, в гноме работала... может кто сталкивался?
<[Raiden]> я нет. На фоурм писани в раздел про кде
<lightdiver> gridis: а в параметрах системы устройства ввода смотрел?
<lightdiver> ух ты
<lightdiver> там даже можно выбрать сколько пальцев тачпад будет отслеживать
<gridis> неа, там такой информации нет
<gridis> сейчас посмотрю на wiki ubuntu
<gridis> хм... еще и usb3.0 что-то не заработал
<[Raiden]> а мы то уж беспокоились. Теперь всё как надо
<[Raiden]> я думаю поддержка юсб только сменой ядра починится либ о в апреле с новой версией
<lightdiver> так ядро и сейчас не сложно собрать
<gridis> нет, контроллер заработал, надо было ребутнуться и все
<gridis> а вот клава пока не хочет
<shenmue> baronos ничего прекрасней гнома неееееетууу! и скать экстешены по свееееееееетуу
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-05
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут?
<baronos> Я
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<Alagos> Всем привет
<Alagos> Хотел поинтересоваться, как откатиться до старой версии ядра? Просто удалить новое ядро и update-grub?
<Scrimmer> я так делал
<Alagos> Понятно, спасибо
<vladgobelen> а удалять зачем?
<Alagos> У меня система с новым ядром запускается 1 раз из 10-ти попыток.
<Alagos> А каждый раз топать в предыдущие версии ядра как то не фонтан.
<vladgobelen> у меня вообще граб-конфига нет
<Alagos> А зачем?)
<Alagos> Как сделать английскими стандартные папки Загрузки, Видео, Документы и другие в ubuntu?
<vladgobelen> Alagos: и правда, а зачем он?
<Alagos> vladgobelen: а как ты загружаешься?
<FishErr> Alagos, пишут что так: http://kubuntu.ru/node/2670
<vladgobelen> Alagos: у граба есть консоль, через которую можно любое ядро загрузить вручную
<FishErr> похоже на правду :)
<Alagos> FishErr: только что попробовал. Переименовало только Desktop.
<Alagos> Остальные названия сбросились
<vladgobelen> Alagos: это у тебя либо каталоги, либо линки
<vladgobelen> посмотри где они и там их переименуй
<Alagos> Это каталоги
<Alagos> Переименовал руками, вроде помогло
<Alagos> Думаю есть смысл просто английскую локализацию системы ставить и не париться.
<vladgobelen> опять же - зачем?
<Alagos> Кириллические пути неудобны.
<FishErr> Alagos, aga, toje ne spabotalo
<FishErr> naydesh - skaji
<FishErr> a to poka symlinki delau
<FishErr> stranno - posle logout - login sletayet perekluchenie raskladok :(
<Alagos> FishErr: я же сказал - руками переименовал уже существующие директории - и все ок.
<Alagos> FishErr: не забудь скопировать со старой директории Рабочий стол файлы в новую директорию Desktop.
<vladgobelen> Alagos: вполне удобны
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Alagos> ку
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/articles/2013/01/04/lyaps/
<Alagos> [Raiden]: зато в linux порядок)
<[Raiden]> Просто никто не составляет рейтинг ляпов )
<[Raiden]> kde 4.10 rc2  появилось на ппа, вчера релизнуло
<lightdiver> лучше бы кде5
<[Raiden]> Это не раньше осени я думаю
<baronos> гномщелисты3.6 есть тут?)
<lightdiver> baronos: нет конечно.. это канал про убунту.. тут только кедоводы
<artus> извращенцы :D
<Alagos> Какие кедоводы?
<lightdiver> гениалные
<Alagos> Это ubuntu не kubuntu. Здесь просто есть некоторые люди, обладающие опытом работы с kde, но канал к кде не имеет никакого отношения.
<lightdiver> как и к гному
<Alagos> К гному раньше имела, ностальджи.
<Alagos> А к кедам не имела никогда.
<lightdiver> у убунту есть нетинсталл версия
<lightdiver> она имеет отношение ко всему
<lightdiver> или как там ее
<baronos> artus: обнова была тф2?
<artus> хз
<Alagos> lightdiver: если ты имеешь в виду версию для установки по сети - то она тоже устанавливала гном.
<lightdiver> Alagos: нет, я про версию в которой можно выбирать что ставить.. забыл название
<Alagos> Никогда не пользовался таким.
<artus> lightdiver, забыл потому что нет такого))
<lightdiver> artus: Как так?
<lightdiver> artus: был же режим.. точно помню
<artus> а вбивать руками че ставить - это не выбор
<lightdiver> как в дебиане
<artus> lightdiver, ты про альтернейт ?
<lightdiver> наверное
<artus> там вроде выбора то особого и небыло
<Alagos> Отличие alternate от обычной - графическая оболочка загрузчика.
<artus> Alagos, эммм, датыгониш
<lightdiver> так у убунту вообще выбрать ничего при установке нельзя в любом случае?
<artus> Alagos, прям вот на обычной не графика?
<artus> lightdiver, выбираеш на этапе скачивания)
<lightdiver> artus: печально.. значит меня тут обманули
<artus> ну или нетинстал и пошол командовать че те надо
<lightdiver> artus: а в нетинсталл можно выбирать?
<lightdiver> ну, состав пакетов
<Alagos> artus: я не говорил что там не графика. Просто на обычной и на альтернативной - разные графики. О чем я и говорил выше.
<artus> Alagos, ты об этом не говорил, проспись и перечитай свою фразу
<[Raiden]> lightdiver: Нет, тебя сейчас обманывают, в алтернейте есть в меню загруки опции установки без гуи и опция расширенных параметров.
<lightdiver> ок
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере так было в 2012 году
<[Raiden]> Это было как вчера ))
<Scrimmer> ия загадал желание
<Scrimmer> не туда
<artus> lightdiver, ну нетинстал бубунты я давно не щупал, его там вроде перекраивали, посему щас не скажу чего есть, но вроде в 8й можно было выбрать крысу или гном, и возможно кеды, смутные какие-то воспоминания ))
<Alagos> artus: ты меня просто не понял.
<lightdiver> кстати, а почему версия убунту хранится в /etc/debian_version или что в этом файле вообще?
<artus> Alagos, еще раз перечитай свое предложение, оно однозначное, чего там можно не понять? выражовыватцо яснее надо ))
<Alagos> artus: откуда я знаю почему ты не понял того что я говорил.
<Alagos> artus: яснее чем я говорить немного нельзя можно стоит иногда.
<baronos> вообще не понял "яснее чем я говорить немного нельзя можно стоит иногда. "
<Scrimmer> я тоже перечитал уже 5 раз
<artus> Alagos, держи ,,,,,,  прозапас, ато тыяснееговоритькручевсехвсегда
<artus> Alagos, я ж говорю, выдыхай ))
<artus> вот они, первые ласточки зомбоапокалисиса :)
<Scrimmer> а как ребята узнали, что у меня украинский айпи?
<Scrimmer> диапазон определнный ?
<[Raiden]> если ты в сеть вышел, то все знают откуда ты
<[Raiden]> так что не беспокойся
<lightdiver> Scrimmer: у каждого региона и даже у каждого провайдера свой диапазон
<baronos> вообщем я не знаю как гномо3юзеры сидят на 12.10, мне жалко их :)
<lightdiver> baronos: а что не так?
<lightdiver> расскажи, хоть позлорадствую
<[Raiden]> baronos: как я вас понимаю (с)
<[Raiden]> :)
<baronos> все через заднее место, с патчами убунту, чертов онлайн акк их. тормозит даже с блобом
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], ты на обновленных кедах ?
<bane> baronos: а каким боком онлайн аккаунтс относится к убунте?
<bane> голый гном жеж
<baronos> нирразу
<bane> да ну?гном фаундейшен отделили весь код онлан аккаунтов?
<[Raiden]> Ну, да. Вот только поставились. Я рекомендую другой реп с ппа , где 4.9.5 лучше всетаки дожидаться релизов. А мне можно , я поверюзер и знаю как откатиться если что.
<bane> перестали разработку вести и держать код на своих серверах?
<[Raiden]> :)
<Scrimmer> :))
<Alagos> Я рад что вас зацепило моё "понятное" предложение.
<Scrimmer> а ты кем будешь?
<Alagos> Когда я вырасту и стану большим - я стану нодой Тора.
<artus> не, ну меня так и подмывает, отсыпь, я тоже хочу так :D
<Alagos> Если бы была возможность отсыпать по протоколу TCP/IP - мир стал бы совсем другим.
<[Raiden]> тогда весь мир сидел бы на ифейсах типа гном3
<[Raiden]> простите вырвалось )
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: гном3 достаточно красив.. хотя и плохо функционален
<[Raiden]> ага, красота спасёт ляпы проектирования.
<lightdiver> )
<lightdiver> если бы спасла, я бы давно на гноме уже был.. красиво, но очень уж убого
<lightdiver> все развивается.. доделают
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], а чем тебе гном 3 не нравится ?
<[Raiden]> далеко ходить не надо, берем муттер - от метасити функционально и по удобству настройки он ушел совершенно никуда. Всё что изменилось , на нем завязан всесь стол, появился композитынй эффект и чиста в теории можно расширить самому с помощью JS,
<[Raiden]> что никогда не будет сделано, т.к. тебе надо ты и пиши.
<lightdiver> посмотрим
<Alagos> Мне юнити нравиться.
<Alagos> нравится*
<Alagos> КДЕ - это красиво и стабильно, но как по мне - много лишнего.
<Scrimmer> юнити надоела постоянно отваливаться
<[Raiden]> в любой ос написанный для писи и для разных людей разного склада и профессий будет много лишнего
<lightdiver> все лишнее легко убирается
<Scrimmer> лайт, ты тоже под кде ? )
<lightdiver> Alagos: главное чтобы нужно было, а ненужное уже можно и убрать
<artus> lightdiver, а в гноме наоборот, ненужного уже изначально нет, только нужное добавляй :)
<[Raiden]> кто-нить допустим из вас использует в вин7 netsh или tasklist или групповые политики? :) Я думаю что очень немногие. Н опочему-то никому это не мешает. А если изменится профессия с геймера на админа, то будете использовать.
<lightdiver> Scrimmer: http://ompldr.org/vZ3ljNA
<Adeptus> artus, будем ностальгировать по втрому гному? :)
<artus> Adeptus, сфигли? мне 3й нравился, в версии 3.4 ))) жду 3.8 ))
<Alagos> [Raiden]: перестал использовать после того как перестал работать системным администратором, но из системы это не выпиливаю, так как оно не мешает. С КДЕ ситуация похожая, но там юзабилити совсем другое. Я к такому скорее всего
<Alagos> просто не привык.
<Scrimmer> artus, а кинь скрин своего рабочего стола
<Adeptus> artus, мне тоже нравится, на тестовом дебьяне ставил. Но тогда драйвера под мою Intel были не адаптированны, ноутбук печкой был. Сейчас уже не знаю, как дела обстоят.
<artus> Scrimmer, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-01-05_shot.png
<Scrimmer> красавчик
<[Raiden]> Вот не привык - с этим я не буду спорить. Всё новое или другео стоит привычки. И меня иногда смешит когда кто-то смотри кде, юнити или что угодно , сносит в тот же день и говорит не моё.
<[Raiden]> Я лично гному 3 выделил месяц
<[Raiden]> и когда изрядно перелопатил, только тогда вынес вердикт )
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: я 4 года на гноме сидел
<Scrimmer> ппц, админы форумов долбанулись, пароль из 10 символов, обязательно 2 цифры, 2 верхних регистра, и 1 любой символ из #$@#
<[Raiden]> Я тоже )
<Ayct> " [17:15]<Alagos> КДЕ - это красиво и стабильно, но как по мне - много лишнег￐"  все проблемы снимаются установкой только кде-коре
<Adeptus> [Raiden], Аналогично! И после этого он мне понравился, но одногруппники в институте косо смотрели :-)
<lightdiver> а когда его создател начал поганить свое детище и перешел в МС, пришлось искать альтернативу.. с тех пор на кедах
<[Raiden]> В принципе, мы с вами находимся в дистре где основная среда юнити. Так что мои предпочтения к кде расссматривайте просто как личное. )
<lightdiver> Scrimmer: всего 10 символов? У меня пароли обычно 20-25 символов
<Ayct> Оо
<[Raiden]> Я может быть их вхвалю исключительно потому что использую и у меня есть привычка.
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: _вы_ находитесь)
<lightdiver> я на этом канале, потому что тут поговорить есть с кем)
<[Raiden]> А ты ваще засланец :)
<lightdiver> ))
<Ayct> Da
<Ayct> Единственный активный канал с русскими
<Scrimmer> ребятки, в гмейл можно както добавить мыло в блоклист?
<Scrimmer> Ayct, есть еще 1
<lightdiver> Ayct: не единственный.. но один из крупных
<artus> Scrimmer, фильтры
<Ayct> Из тех, что янашел
<lightdiver> Ayct: на руснете канал #linux крупнее намного, к примеру
<Scrimmer> есть еще 1 канал, но грить не буду какой, там тоже много русских и очень часто грят про линух, программирование
<Scrimmer> и там иногда можно материться
<Scrimmer> artus, но всеравно #UBUNTU-RU самый лучший канал в мире
<[Raiden]> можно рассматривать гном3 как нечто потенциально хорошее.  Но зная консервативность  этого проекта на протяжении долгого времени  в это поверить сложно. А привязка ГШ к муттер как бы обещает и то что лучший вм использовать невозможно и тот чт
<[Raiden]> о есть останется таким какой он есть :)
<artus> Оо
<Scrimmer> не бань плиз
<artus> О_О
<bane> Scrimmer: прогиб защитан
<bane> теперь вынь язык из его задницы:)
<[Raiden]> Т.е. у меня очень большие сомнения что оно дорастёт хотя бы до гном2, хотя не буду порить что с помощью js можно симитировать похожий вид
<Scrimmer> да мну артус уже банил пару раз
<artus> bane, у меня размер букв ограничен, прекращай :D
<Scrimmer> сыкота напала
<Scrimmer> а я вот печенку не люблю, фу :)
<Scrimmer> и такая тишана
<Scrimmer> тишина*
<[Raiden]> в общем когда в гноме можно будет в еог поставить расширение кропающее картинку и убирающе красные глаза, в гедит можно будет сменить кодировку без переоткрытия, а терминал  научится разделять экран и прицеплять обратно отцепленные вкладки,
<[Raiden]>  я его себе поставлю )
<[Raiden]> думаю это произоёдёт не раньше чем лет через 30-50:)
<lightdiver> http://ompldr.org/vZ3ljYg юнити говорите? Ну хоть гляну что это)
<bane> 6.10? старовато
<lightdiver> 6.10 не сильно старое?
<bane> уже давно 6.12 вышло
<[Raiden]> да в общем не сильно
<lightdiver> если бы не ролик с убунту-фоном, так бы и не решился попробовать) Но там оно довольно красиво..
<[Raiden]> lightdiver: хочешь тебе зашлю свою тему для квирка ) Это просто файл котоырй можно выбрать в менеджере тем и откатиться если будет ужасно
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: давай
<[Raiden]> сча выложу )
<Ayct> А сколько места надо для установки убунты?
 * Ayct слушает 
<[Raiden]> Ayct: Ну минимум 4гб, т.к. будет ещё темб и кэш пакетов. Но лучше больше что бы об этом потом не думать
<[Raiden]> например виртуалбокс предлогает создать 8гб диск
<[Raiden]> а уменя корень гигов 20
<lightdiver> http://paste.kde.org/638036/ О_О хренасе.. пол системы нужно апгрейдить, чтобы юнити поставить
<[Raiden]> lightdiver: http://yadi.sk/d/anRuqUwz1dRbA
<artus> lightdiver, а ты думал простотак? ))
<artus> *так просто
<[Raiden]> lightdiver: настройки - управление  темами - и там открыть найдешь
<Ayct> У меня диск 4 гб, и под домашний 15
<lightdiver> темная
<Ayct> Причем это механически
<lightdiver> я больше светлые люблю в последние годы
<[Raiden]> ок )
<[Raiden]> яндекс диск  поддерживает подключение по вебдав , а делфьин умеет с ним работать...
<[Raiden]> там 8-10 гигов дают
<[Raiden]> Пробую пользоваться )
<Ayct> Интересно, если на дебиан поставить гном - это будет убунту?
<artus> Ayct, не, до такого состояния дебиан гномом испортить невозможно :D
<Ayct> Или все же качать образ?
<Adeptus> Убунту = Юнити :-)
<[Raiden]> Ayct: Ну , нет. Отлиия более широкие. Например у нас уже реализована загрузка с секуребута, частично, а в дебиан ваще нет. И ещё  у нас есть пакеты  с  0 толи перед словом убунту толи после. Это пакеты которые либо новее чем в дебиан, либо вообще не им
<[Raiden]> еют там аналогов.
<Ayct> Испортить?*TIRED*
<[Raiden]> В общем это не совсем 1 и то же.
<[Raiden]> схожет большая, но и только
<Ayct> Ясно...
<[Raiden]> сть*
<[Raiden]> Но использование гнома в общем-то должно быть одинаковым. Я надеюсь :)
<[Raiden]> В случае с кде я почти не ощущаю неудобства в других дистрах.
<Ayct> По поводу одного из самых крупнейших русских каналов: с фринода я не уйду;-)
<skai-falkorr> challenge accepted
<Ayct> .
<Ayct> Сижу с телефона:-)
<Scrimmer> хм, а че за телефон ?
<Ayct> Sony ericsson k610i
<Scrimmer> а (
<Ayct> А че?
<Scrimmer> да я се приложение для ифона исчу
<Ayct> Ява рулит
<lightdiver> Ayct: а ты пользуйся клиентами, которые поддерживают несколько каналов одновременно
<Ayct> Дык, у меня ещё дебиан открыт
<lightdiver> а у дебиана какой канал?
<lightdiver> дебиан-ру пустой, видим название другое
<lightdiver> видимо*
<[Raiden]> -russian и там кой8-р
<lightdiver> уу.. жуть какая
<Ayct> Блин
<lightdiver> хм.. а как в квирке отдельному каналу то кодировку выставить?
<Ayct> По вместо свернуть нажал закрыть:-(
<Ayct> Какой там ещё канал на фриноде с толпой русских?
<Ayct> Привет
<Scrimmer> артус артус
<Ayct> !ubuntu
<Scrimmer> артус
<ubuntuhelp> Дистрибутив GNU/Linux на основе проекта Debian GNU/Linux. Он разрабатывается огромным комьюнити:  http://www.ubuntu.ru анг. http://www.ubuntu.com ps: !ubuntu-install !ubuntu-rus !ubuntu-netinst !ubuntu-test !ubuntu-speedup !ubuntu-build !ubuntu-sharing
<Ayct> Нифига себе
<Scrimmer> сказал я себе
 * Ayct Пошел вводить !ubuntu на #debian 
<artus> Scrimmer, чагой
<Ayct> Чага?
<Ayct> Артус ты во франции?
<artus> угу
<Scrimmer> ты на дебиане сидишь или убунта?
<Ayct> Оо
<artus> Scrimmer, я на стуле сижу
<Ayct> А я на кровати лежу;-)
<Ayct> И кот пришел:-(
<Scrimmer> artus, а ОС какая ? )
<artus> ос быстрая :D визи
<Alagos> Ayct: а что ты имеешь против кода?
<Ayct> Не, это уже не очень умно
<Alagos> Ayct: а что ты имеешь против кота)
<Scrimmer> artus, а по жопе?
<Ayct> Мне не пошевелить ногами -
<Alagos> А что за визи?
<Alagos> Ayct: у тебя кот - мейн-кун, что ли?
<artus> Scrimmer, не, не интересно )
<Scrimmer> а если сурьезна, какая ось у тя ?
<artus> Scrimmer, выше смотри, я уже ответил
<Ayct> Не;-) сиамский
<Scrimmer> визи?
<[Raiden]> у артуса ось зла
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> тигра купил и говорит сиамский
<Ayct> Франция-страна изврата
<Scrimmer> Wheezy
<Adeptus> Какая разница, сиамский кот, не сиамский. Все гадят одинаково, все заслуживают пинка :)
<Scrimmer> artus, и как, пошустрей убунты будет?
<andrex> сиамский отомстить может через пару лет
<Scrimmer> хочу попробовать kde + debian
<Ayct> Не, одинаково только одно, гадют с выдумкой
<artus> Scrimmer, не пробуй , оно несьедобно без убунтопатчей
<Adeptus> Scrimmer, там много мучиться надо
<Scrimmer> (
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: и там могут быт ьпроблемы с поиском последенй версии кде даже в анстейб\тестинг. Они слоупоки.
<Ayct> А кеды какие?
<Adeptus> Ayct, мы давно убедились, если дать коту свободный доступ к улице, то много проблем исчезает :)
<andrex> хы, мнебы ваши проблемы... вот я уже на стационаре раз 5 немогу обновить стим(
<artus> andrex, эмм, а зачем его обновлять?
<Adeptus> И ка кты его обновляешь?
<Ayct> Я на ноуте под опен сусе ставил дрова под видео -
<andrex> artus: да потому что тока поставил и грузится всякая муть к нему 70 мб осталось и все на половине обрывается
<vladgobelen> а место то есть?
<vladgobelen> там всего 110 метров обновлений.. около того
<Ayct> На втором этаже дать право
<Alagos> Через 2 года отомстить - это он так выжидает?
<Ayct> Выйти на улицу сложно
<Alagos> Неожиданно обгаженные тапки, что ли?
<Adeptus> Alagos, Терпит, внутри себя все какульки держит
<Ayct> Это боян
<Alagos> Adeptus: 2 года? ) Питается энергией солнца еще скажи
<andrex> вот както так http://goo.gl/f942G
<andrex> Alagos: ^
<andrex> млин
<Adeptus> :[|||||||]:
<andrex> Ayct: 'n nt,t ,skj
<Scrimmer> andrex, йо
<vladgobelen> http://ompldr.org/vZ3kyeg
<vladgobelen> не туда
 * andrex ругается матом
<andrex> Scrimmer: ку
<Ayct> А я по ссылкам никак
<Ayct> Андрекс, у меня нет клавиатуры
<Alagos> Как? Теперь уже и коты через стим?
<Ayct> Не могу перевести
<Alagos> Они что, сразу к горшку приучены?
<Ayct> Это коробочная
<Ayct> Версия
<vladgobelen> когда уже в стим больше игр будет?
<Ayct> котов
<Ayct> Стим?
<Ayct> Какой такой?
<Adeptus> vladgobelen, скоро уже будет, Unity3D поддерживает Ubuntu, но жалко не поддерживает IDE. А как Sources от Valve полностью портируют, будет кайф :)
<andrex> vladgobelen: когда тестирование кончится и напишут игры
<vladgobelen> я это "скоро" уже год слышу..
<andrex> ... или партируют
<vladgobelen> портал бы портировали
<Adeptus> Мне кажется, что движок Sources портируют в рамках TF2. Как закончиться портирование, так и всякие HL и CS переедут
<vladgobelen> там даже уже выбор игры реализован
<vladgobelen> но стим не позволяет запустить "не стим"
<Adeptus> У меня сейчас в стиме 11 игр, из них половина не рабтает :3
<andrex> аналогично
<vladgobelen> Adeptus: какие не работают?
<Alagos> А какие работают?
<Alagos> У меня дота2 есть, она будет работать в линукс?
<andrex> через вайн))
<Adeptus> vladgobelen, Defcon, Multiwinia, Darwinia не работают. Показывают, что игры скаченны, но отсуствуют исполянемые файлы. На двух системах такая фигня
<vladgobelen> Adeptus: это баг уже у тебя
<vladgobelen> Adeptus: они все отлично работают на линуксе
<andrex> ну значит и уменя
<Adeptus> killing floor, на мой взгляд, лучше всех адаптированна.
<Adeptus> Амнезия ноутбук как печку греет, но стационарнику п барабану :)
<Adeptus> vladgobelen, не спорю, если бы была массовая проблема, много бы криков было :) Я сильн в проблему не вникал, мне пока не интересны эти игры :)
<vladgobelen> а игры очень хорошие)
<vladgobelen> по крайней мере последняя
<Scrimmer> baronos, почему ты постоянно перезаходишь в код ?
<Scrimmer> http://s.pikabu.ru/post_img/2013-01_1/1357394049_1520968230.jpg
<lightdiver> artus: ну.. на самом деле все довольно просто.. На самом деле это просто я год ноут не обновлял) >>> Emerging binary (1 of 377) kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.9.4
 * andrex облил lightdiver святой водой
<lightdiver> о.. тепленькая пошла..
<baronos> Scrimmer потому что у меня 64кб\с вот он и перезаходит :D
<Alagos> Это тепло, которое выделяется во время аннигиляции. Когда святость смешивается с грешностью.
<lightdiver> хотя не.. не год.. Но месяцев 8 точно не обновлялся
<artus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1499968/ а какой ужс :D
<skai-falkorr> ууууу
<skai-falkorr> а меса 8 настолько быстрее, чем меса 9
<skai-falkorr> 12.04 лучший релиз
<Alagos> http://slexy.org/view/s2KwbDzysH
<Ayct> Скачай себе warzone2100, на год хватит
<lightdiver> skai-falkorr: ну так он же последний стабильный вроде?
<skai-falkorr> ну 12.10 тож стабильный
<Alagos> Даже не знаю откуда у меня столько взялось. А... Точно, это я по фтп пару сайтов залил\слил.
<skai-falkorr> вот тока штеуд не правил дрова для старых карт под меса 9
<lightdiver> skai-falkorr: ненене.. стабильные вроде раз в несколько лет выходят
<lightdiver> 10.04, 8.04, 12.04
<Alagos> Мне 12.10 нравиться, вот только оно странно работает на моём ноуте.
<skai-falkorr> стабильные раз в полгода. а вот релизы с долгосрочно поддержкой - раз в два года
<Alagos> 12.10 стабилен, все верно.
<Scrimmer> мне 12.10 больше понравилась
<Scrimmer> чем 12.04
<Alagos> Он стабилен с 10-го месяца прошлого года.
<Scrimmer> слишком уж часто падает
<lightdiver> тем не менее статус стабильного именно у 12.04 официально
<Alagos> 12.10 реже падает?
<lightdiver> остальные считаются промежуточными
<Scrimmer> почти не падает
<Alagos> У меня 12.04 вообще не падает. А что подразумевается под "падает"?
<Ayct> privet vsem pshy iz pod debiana, xo4eTcya postavit' (k)ubuntu
<Scrimmer> отваливается компиз, апдейт менеджер, лайв юсб ваще не запускался :D
<lightdiver> ставь
<Ayct> 4tolychshe?
<artus> @kick Ayct с транслитом - мимо
<lightdiver> что лучше тут писать нельзя.. тут канал про убунту
<andrex> !translit | Ayct
<ubuntuhelp> Ayct: Транслит на канале разрешён только для вопросов о том, как настроить русский язык.
<Ayct> kak nastroit' rysskij jazyk?
<Alagos> ))
<Alagos> Переключить раскладку?
<artus> Ayct, у тя че, дебиан? вот на канал дебиана с этиви вопросами и топать )
<Ayct> predpologay postavit' ubuntu ili kubuntu
<Ayct> 4toby pisat' po rysski
<Ayct> na debiane nikigo
<andrex> железная логика)
<Ayct> +1
<Alagos> Ayct: Как связано то что ты что-то предполагаешь и то что у тебя сейчас дебиан? Если поставишь убунту - заходи в гости)
<artus> твои проблемы ) ставь убунту и приходи
<Alagos> artus: а чё ты такой злой ваще?
<Ayct> problema: u ili ku))
<lightdiver> Ayct: кде?
<artus> Alagos, потому что гладиолус
<Ayct> ...buntu
<Ayct> da
<Alagos> Ayct: все просто. Если кубунту - то это снова не к нам) Только убунту)
<Ayct> Oo
<lightdiver> Ayct: если кде - в настройках ставь язык
<[Raiden]> Ayct: if tty - sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<andrex> Ayct: дану никого, а ну марш на #debian-russian
<Ayct> ok
<[Raiden]> Ayct: or don't f*ck brain and install more better distro
<[Raiden]> ^)
<Alagos> Я вижу там в чате около 20-ти человек.
<Alagos> Не, меньше. Ну 10 точно есть.
<Ayct> i was on debian-ru))
<andrex> 31
<lightdiver> Ayct: панель управления - локаль
<[Raiden]> #debian-russian  -sekta
<[Raiden]> )
<Alagos> weechat не говорит сколько там юзверей)
<Ayct> net takoy
<Alagos> Ayct: да добавь ты русский язык в раскладках-то.
<andrex> говорит, тут 49
<Ayct> y MHy Y6UTbly lxde
<artus> Ayct, translit.ru
<andrex> - 3 бота если
<Ayct> 32
<Ayct> ok, ka4ay ubuntu
<Alagos> Кстати, а канал linux он же не русский
<artus> @kick Ayct ешо раз и в баню с твоими ругательствами
<Alagos> andrex: где и как ты смотришь?
<lightdiver> Alagos: он русский на руснете, а не на фриноде
<[Raiden]> 1 из вариантов популярности убунты как раз организация общения юзеров.
<Alagos> Да ну?
<[Raiden]> В натуре! (с)
<Alagos> И в чём же их прелесть?
<Alagos> Форумы?
<[Raiden]> Много ресурсов куда можно написать, почитать, включая локальные
<[Raiden]> ну да, форумы тоже
<lightdiver> если бы еще ответ на них можно было получить, а не только написать
<Alagos> )))
<[Raiden]> бывает можно. )
<andrex> Alagos: ну както так http://goo.gl/hnS7K
<Alagos> Ну ты загнул. Тебе как мед так и ложкой.
<Alagos> andrex: это ты где такое смотришь?
<skai-falkorr> а уж эмпати тут гораааздо красивше
<andrex> в weechat внизу рядос каналом
<andrex> если ты не на куролесил там с ифейсом
<Alagos> О, точно
<Alagos> У тебя там сейчас 53,
<Alagos> ?
 * andrex подаоил глаза Alagos
<andrex> Alagos: да
<[Raiden]> если бы дело было в красоте софта и только...
<Alagos> Круто, спасибо. А я и не замечал)
<Alagos> Жаль что со стандартными горячими клавишами терминала некоторые горячие клавиши weechat конфликтуют
<andrex> умвр
<brahner> всем привет
<Ayct> Привет
<Alagos> Ayct: где ты взял киррилицу?
<Ayct> Короче, качаю убунту 12.10
<Ayct> На телефоне
<andrex> купил в стиме
<Alagos> И как? В стиме кириллица работает лучше чем пиратская?)
<Ayct> Я ж доэтого с телефона тоже сидел
<brahner> не подскажите как настроить wifi на xubuntu 11.04  что бы раздовать интернет от 3g модема huawey 1750. Если не трудно, то поподробнее, в линуксе не селен. спасибо
<andrex> чрез нм
<Alagos> andrex: надеюсь ты мои глаза не подоил.
<andrex> wtf
<artus> Ayct, setxkbmap -layout us,ru -variant -option grp:caps_toggle,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp &
<Ayct> Не селен? А я не аргон.
<Ayct> Да поздно, я с телефона
<brahner> сочуствую
<Ayct> А читаю с ноутбука
<artus> brahner, и какие шаги ты предпринял уже для настройки ?
<baronos> воткнул 3г наверно)
<Ayct> У меня даже панели задач нет
<brahner> <artus>через нетворк менеджер создовал точку доступа, ток др устроуства не видят его
<Ayct> Такой вопрос: как образ диска писать на Флешку для установки?
<artus> и все, на этом все поиски решений закончились?
<artus> Ayct, cat zz.iso > /dev/sdc
<andrex> ну значит и по другому не увидят, ищи инфу о том может твоя карта ap или нет
<lightdiver> artus: кэт? о_О
<lightdiver> и работает?
<brahner> нет, прошол несколько инструкций, безтолку
<artus> lightdiver, ты неповериш ))
<baronos> artus: а sync разве не надо?
<brahner> карта ар
<artus> baronos, ничего ненадо
<lightdiver> круто.. я через дд всегда пишу)
<artus> lightdiver, ну теряче будеш знать ))
<baronos> artus: а я делаю после кат && sync нафига то :D
<Ayct> А через дд как?
<artus> lightdiver, причем запускается везде и всегда, и даже плевать на то какая тама линуха то
<lightdiver> dd if=образ.iso of=/dev/sdf
<lightdiver> artus: ну естественно.. оно делает из флэшки сд-ром для системы
<Ayct> И все?
<lightdiver> Ayct: и все.. только учти, что /dev/sdf - твоя флэшка.. сам смотри как точно она называется у тебя
<lightdiver> укажешь винт - затрет
<Ayct> Хорошо по с кард-ридера грузится
<Ayct> Да пофиг, из под сусе запишу, если че. А на 4 гб влезет?
<lightdiver> размер образа смотри
<lightdiver> оно его запишет 1 к 1
<Ayct> 750 метров
<lightdiver> ну вот. Значит влезет
<brahner> подскажите кто нить
<Ayct> 4 гб хард
<Ayct> Вот в чем проблема
<lightdiver> ааа..
<artus> brahner, forum.ubuntu.ru , там есть удобный поиск и расписано уже раз 500 наверно
<lightdiver> ну, это довольно мало
<Ayct> Не пошикуеш
<lightdiver> Ayct: если ставить систему на постоянное использование, нужно 15-30гб под / (для комфортного использования)
<brahner> <artus>пасибо хоть на этом
<lightdiver> Ayct: а минимально думаю 5-6гб минимум будет.. хотя, хз
<lightdiver> спроси у того, кто ее юзает
<Ayct> На ноутбуке всего 20, механически разделены на 16 и 4
<lightdiver> а нафига разделять было7
<lightdiver> винты меньше 100гб вообще разделять мало смысла..
<Ayct> Asus eee pc 901 смотри
<Ayct> 2 ссд
<Ayct> С возвращением!
<Alagos> Можно их соединить.
<Alagos> Через lvm.
<Ayct> Оо
<Ayct> То есть ты предлагаешь соединить 2 харда?
<lightdiver> тьфу.. механически
<lightdiver> тогда да
<lightdiver> Ayct: ты бы не ставил убунту обычную туда.. Возможно не влезет. Писали выше уже, что у убунту есть альтернативная установка
<lightdiver> тебе врядли нужно многое, что входит в стандартную сборку
<[Raiden]> обычная влезит. ПОтом можно удалить что не надо
<Alagos> Сейчас гляну сколько места необходимо. У меня виртуалка настроена.
<[Raiden]> но если это всетаки нетбук, а не ноут, я бы рекомендовал лубунту
<Ayct> Можно и при установке может быть?
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: лхде - жуткая недоделка.. А у кде к примеру есть даже специальный режим для нетбуков
<[Raiden]> панельку повеселей туда, темку погламурней и будет казатья что круче чем вин98
<[Raiden]> :)
<lightdiver> дело не во внешнем виде.. оно падает вечно и функционал убогий
<Alagos> Тебе не хватит 4гб. Требует минимум 4.5
<[Raiden]> зато позволит больше вкладок открыть в бровсере и т.д. Как раз для этого  и нужен нетбук
<lightdiver> чем это оно позволит?
<[Raiden]> lightdiver: это как раз такой девайс, где тюнинг или ывкидывание чего-то имеет смысл )
<Alagos> Ты сможешь поставить ubuntu только на раздел с 16 гб.
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: ну так - альтернативная установка и в путь
<lightdiver> как раз изначально поставить как нужно и все
<Ayct> Ага
<[Raiden]> ну вот лхде оно в общем уже достаточно коцанное для такого э... аппарата
<lightdiver> оно еще и достаточно убогое
<lightdiver> о.. е17 можно затестить)
<lightdiver> как раз релиз же был..
<Ayct> Дырявое
<lightdiver> и то будет веселее
<[Raiden]> ну тык это, разумно жить по средсвам. ) Если нетбук на атоме, то какая тут может быть роскошь
<lightdiver> Ayct: лхде не лучше
<Ayct> У меня сейчас он
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: мы год назад тестировали на атоме с 1гб озу кеды
<lightdiver> идеально работало
<Ayct> Убитый
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: правда не убунту
<Ayct> Озу 2 гб
<lightdiver> 2озу хватит на все
<lightdiver> я сейчас на ноуте правда, но с 2гб озу
<lightdiver> как раз с кедами
<[Raiden]> Ну , моё мнение озвучено, там как хочется )  Можно и без тюнинга кде туда впихнуть, всеравн оресурсов хватит на вконтакт и пару чатов.
<lightdiver> хотя да.. с лхде можно потребление системы довести до 30мб ))
<lightdiver> всей причем
<lightdiver> но и с кедами можно допилить до 100мб.. не особо большая разница
<Ayct> Вроде обсуждали влезет, или нет
<lightdiver> так сказали уже - не влезет
<Ayct> Дд шифруется
<Scrimmer> лысая башка дай пиражка
<Scrimmer> та блин
<skai-falkorr> la 4
<Ayct> Ыы
<skai-falkorr> ужс. это называется гугл мюзик манагер
<Ayct> Ааааа!!!!!! Дд ничего не пишет!
<skai-falkorr> @voice Ayct
<skai-falkorr> Ayct: истерику прижми между булками и возьми себя в руки
<lightdiver> Ayct: кто тебе такую глупость сказал?
<baronos> cat image.iso > /dev/sdc
<Ayct> Но он ещё не выключился
<lightdiver> ну и жди
<lightdiver> завершит, скажет
 * Ayct бегает с бубном. 
<Ayct> О, записал
<Ayct> Перезагружаю...
<Ayct> Какая фиолетовая картинка:-)
<Scrimmer> чувак, ты случаем твитор не имеешь ?
<Ayct> Где альтернатива?
<lightdiver> Ayct: где-то должна быть)
<baronos> образ то какой? netinstall или alternate? последний на 12.04 прикрыли.
<baronos> а то с desktop образов далеко не уедешь в альтернейт :D
<lightdiver> так оно еще и на отдельном образе?
<baronos> хыхы :)
<[Raiden]> С установкой в убунте конечн овсё через зад. Если было лень делать расширенные настройки, то могли бы хотя бы сделать 1 галку - минимал инсталл
<[Raiden]> в граф. установщике.
<Alagos> Это да. Но в большинстве случаев этого не надо.
<[Raiden]> Но это можно пережить
<[Raiden]> угу
<Alagos> Разве что если ты ставишь убунту на древнее что-то или на телефон какой-то.
<Ayct> Удивительно, она поймала камеру!
<Alagos> Кто она?
<lightdiver> убунта видимо
<Ayct> Да
<Alagos> А какую ты умудрился встунуть на 4 гигабайта?
<Ayct> Десктоп. Но это при установке.
<Ayct> Поставил криво, переставляю
<Ayct> Забыл домашний каталог указать
<Alagos> Так обычная десктоп требует минимум 4.5 гигабайта.
<baronos> зачем переставлять?
<Ayct> Как в консоль выйти?
<Alagos> Оно не продолжит установку если не будет выполнено это условие.
<Alagos> ctrl+alt+F2 или ctrl+alt+T
<Alagos> Второе - это терминал.
<Alagos> Первое - консоль.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> /me посмотрел на посмотрел на konsole
<Ayct> Оо я думал, это синонимы
<[Raiden]> да, это синонимы.  Окошко правильно называется эмулятор терминала
<Ayct> Я ставлю без подкачки
<baronos> далеко не уедешь
<Ayct> Никогда не было проблем
<Alagos> У него 2 гигабайта памяти
<lightdiver> на двух то гб без подкачки идеально
<Alagos> Я о том же.
<Ayct> 2 гб оперативы, а диск на 16 гб медленный
<Alagos> С другой стороны - у меня 6 гигабайт и я все равно ставлю подкачку на всякий случай. Но я могу себе это позволить, так как у меня жесткий диск 750 гигабайт.
<lightdiver> и в любом случае всегда своп файлом можно сделать будет
<lightdiver> если вдруг понадобится
<baronos> у меня одного видать про автомобиль мозг сработал :)
<Ayct> Ну конечно, а у меня всего20
<Ayct> Оо тысячи две точно
<Ayct> Проехать можно
<skai-falkorr> baronos: с каких пор 2гб стало мало?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: мне 2гб на нетбуке мало
<skai-falkorr> ну ты совсем.на нетбуке вообще не нужна память:)его все равно никто не использует
<artus> ping
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Fail!
<Alagos> Это еще как?
<Alagos> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<Alagos> оО
<artus> cat /etc/network/interfaces покажите на пасту
<artus> там где нм рулит сеткой
<baronos> auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<Alagos> http://slexy.org/view/s2u482jN2b
<artus> test
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Понг.
<artus> ок
<Ayct> Тач реагирует на нажатие. Только поэтому стоит ставить убунту
<Alagos> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<Alagos> test
<ubuntuhelp> Alagos, Понг.
<Alagos> А чего оно пишет failed?
<Ayct> Оо
<Alagos> Ayct: а у тебя правая клавиша на тачпаде работает? У меня нет.
<baronos> и не догадаться, что он рандомно пишет, да? :D
<Ayct> Да
<Alagos> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<Alagos> !test
<Alagos> !test
<Alagos> Я что-то рандомности не вижу.
<skai-falkorr> test
<ubuntuhelp> skai-falkorr, Понг понг понг...
<artus> @voice Alagos
<Alagos> Одинаковые сообщения.
<skai-falkorr> чет у мну вафля убивается
<Alagos> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Alagos> artus: а за что войс? В правилах же написано более 5-ти сообщений. У меня всего 4 и то теста ради.
<artus> Alagos, бота дергать в приват
<artus> нефиг зассерать канал тестами , ладно бы по делу
 * baronos беспокоит 5-я мировая война, она такая мощная, что перескочит через 3-ю и 4-ю :)
<Alagos> artus: у тебя явно недотрах какой-то. Злой ты, как палиндром твоего ника. С утра.
<artus> Alagos, все сказал?
<Alagos> baronos: сквозь пространственно-временной континуум?
<artus> Alagos, для особоубитых веществами читаем пункт 1.7 и 2.5 и до кучи 2.6
<Ayct> А мне то воис за что?
<artus> Ayct, а это тебе при входе поставили крестик
<baronos> Ayct: 20:56:57 skai-falkorr | Ayct: истерику прижми между булками и возьми себя в руки
<artus> а, я думал гатевей )
<Ayct> Так за что же.
<Ayct> За истерику?
<baronos> логи смотри
<Ayct> Никак, у меня последние 50 сообщений в логах. Подумаешь, поорал.
<baronos> !logs > Ayct
<ubuntuhelp> Ayct, please see my private message
<Ayct> С телефона?
<Ayct> Перехожу на убунту. Не ругайтесь на транслит, ок?
<baronos> нет
<Ayct> Я буду спрашивать про смену раскладки
<ayct> Есть! работает!
<ayct> и с рскладкой нет проблем
<Scrimmer> ой ну счастье
<ayct> конечно! Только, кажись, уж больно 12.10 под планшет сделана:(
<ayct> и свободно всего 190 Мб на /
<[Raiden]> можешь доставить классик сессию гном3 ака fallback  ,в  убунте ещё не выпилили. Будет ближе к гном2 по виду
<Alagos> ayct: так а ubuntu 12.10 достаточно 4 гигабайта для установки или ты что-то пилил?
<[Raiden]> по идее достаточно, там на имидне столько софта нет
<[Raiden]> дже
<Alagos> Вы видели новое видео на сайте ubuntu.com?
<Alagos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cpWHJDLsqTU#!
<ayct> достаточно, даже не ругается, НО! я сделал /home на другом разделе и отключил своп
<ayct> а теперь не влезают обновления
<Alagos> Я тебя предупреждал про 4 гигабайта.
<ayct> однако.... куда заливать файлы - скриншот покажу
<astralopitek> Всем привет. помогите заставить функциональную клавишу (fn+f9) отключать тачпад. Ноут asus k55dr
<astralopitek> xev нажатие регистрирует
<Scrimmer> ты ж вчера тут ету тему поднимал
<Scrimmer> о_0
<astralopitek> было дело, а ответов нет
<[Raiden]> astralopitek: покопайся тут http://askubuntu.com/questions/65951/how-to-disable-touchpad
<artus> сегодня состав все тот-же )) а на форуме чего, молчек ?
<astralopitek> как на кладбище
<artus> вот видиш, а народу там в сотни раз больше )) так что не светит тебе :D
<baronos> на #ubuntu спроси, там 1700человек
<artus> пора бы уже хардварные кнопки вырубания тача в ноуты совать
<baronos> у меня fn+F7 вырубает на ура
<astralopitek> у меня на стором ноуте тоже ок вырубает
<artus> ну дык если асусы завернули тач на свой хитрый драйвер то наверно никак
<[Raiden]> да ну, тачпад девайс такой же как клава или мышка
<ayct> Судя по всему, в aptdaemon, программном обеспечении, позволяющем вам устанавливать/удалять программы и выполнять связанные с пакетами задачи, присутствует программная ошибка.
<[Raiden]> и это можно отключать
<[Raiden]> даже если в винде это делается драйвером, тут можно повесить команду отключения.
<ayct> проблема.... как  решить?
<[Raiden]> во лучше по апту помогите. У меня тоже постоянн очто-нить отваливается когда юнити версию смотрю )
<Alagos> ayct: я на виртуалку ставлю 12.10. Требует 4.9 гигабайт свободного дискового пространства. Как ты умудрился начать установку если у тебя всего 4?
<[Raiden]> линка выше вполне достаточно что бы отключать тачпад вручную
<ayct> нуууу..... он не сказал, что это обязательно
<ayct> а для "нилучшего результата" с хоумом и свопом
<ayct> а хоум и своп у меня в других местах
<Alagos> ayct: у меня если хоть одно из условий установки не соблюдается - установка не продолжается.
<ayct> О.о
<ayct> я сд десктопный качал
<ayct> http://rghost.net/42763593
<lightdiver> ничего..вот обновлюсь и тоже юнити поставлю
<artus> ммм, а нафига тебе 16 гигов хомяка отдельно?
<ayct> для кина
<artus> ayct, ну так 18 гигов под корень и 2 в свап , и не парь себе моск
<artus> можно подумать у тя там имеет смысл вообще что либо отрезать
<lightdiver> у него два винта
<lightdiver> 4 и 16гб
<ayct> блин, у меня МЕХАНИЧЕСКОЕ разделение,
<ayct> да
<artus> и на это убожество ты пытаеся натянуть последнюю бубунту ? )))
<lightdiver> это не убожество)
<baronos> android-x86 поставь на него лучше
<ayct> О да!!! Месье знает толк в извращениях
<artus> сказал владелец винта на 4 и 16 гигов ))
<lightdiver> ayct: напомни модель
<ayct> просто это 3-й нетбук от асуса: eee pc 901 linux
<ayct> с виндой там вообще 16 гб
<lightdiver> Тактовая частота: 1.6 ГГц
<ayct> да
<lightdiver> Объём оперативной памяти: 1024 МБ   Возможный максимум: 2048 МБ
<ayct> максимум и стоит
<lightdiver> Модель видео: Intel GMA 950  Поддержка: OpenGL 1.4 , DirectX 9.0b (Shader model 2.0)
<lightdiver> так что вполне неплохо
<Alagos> Link
<Alagos> http://itmages.com/image/view/833936/8a2540d2
<ayct> я варзону хочу натянуть
<artus> ayct, ну начнем с того что ничего окромя сборок убунты  под 9й ежик у тя там адекватно крутитцо не будет
<ayct> лолъ у меня усе работает
<artus> хотя можеш дальше грызть кактус )
<artus> ayct, шевелитцо и работает - это 2 разные вещи
<ayct> и да, он второй винт тоже считал
<baronos> я бы дройда запихал и в птичек с nova играл :)
<lightdiver> а под эти процессоры оптимизация ой какая хорошая
<lightdiver> прирост более чем в 2 раза бывает
<Alagos> а как на счёт chrome OS?
<ayct> фф летает, офис работает... Смысл жизни нетбука в этом... разве нет?
<lightdiver> artus: железо достаточно мощное.. с чего бы шевелился?
<artus> lightdiver, 950 и на родных виндовых дровах то еще извращение )
<Alagos> Как видно на фото - установка дальше не продолжается если 4 гигабайта дискового пространства. Требует минимум 4.9
<Alagos> http://itmages.com/image/view/833936/8a2540d2
<lightdiver> artus: эээ.. как это на виндовых?
<ayct> ну да, это не Р2 433 МГг
<lightdiver> хотя я бы вообще поставил на него лишь необходимый минимум с оптимизацией всего и вся.. но и убунту должна неплохо работать
<lightdiver> я в вов помню играл на гораздо более слабом железе)
<ayct> ладно, ща сфотаю, только перезапущу...
<brahner> вечер добрый
<brahner> что лучьше установить на нетбук
<lightdiver> ставь линукс
<[Raiden]> brahner: лубунту или свою сессию сделать из любой панельки и опенбокса.
<[Raiden]> что почти тоже самое
<brahner> я и спрашиваю какой
<lightdiver> brahner: линукс он один
<lightdiver> обвес разный
<lightdiver> но это уже по желанию
<brahner> насчет своей сессии для меня это дебри
<[Raiden]> мы на канале убунты, поэтому по любому лучше 1 из вариантов от каноникал )
<brahner> <lightdiver> brahner: линукс он один я имел ввиду дистробьютив
<lightdiver> а вообще - тинт2+опенбокс идеально было бы
<[Raiden]> Ты можешь накачать несколько местных лайвов. Попробовать все
<artus> brahner, ты неповериш, убунту
<[Raiden]> но самый легкий из официальных установщиков это лубунта
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: видел как тинт2 гибко настраивается?
<brahner> для нетбука гном не тяжелый
<lightdiver> и стабилен как танк
<lightdiver> лхде до них как до китая раком
<ayct> compiz is down :(
<lightdiver> brahner: гном тяжелый
<lightdiver> для нетбука лучше кеды, хфсе или вообще свой вариант
<ayct> compiz down.... cant change keyboard layout... going to reinstall ubuntu :(
<lightdiver> конечно есть куча совсем экзотичных вариантов.. например авесом..
<lightdiver> но это уже на любителя
<lightdiver> ayct: втф?!
<lightdiver> ayct: оно тебе предложило переставить убунту?!
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=An4S1Ug6QE0
<tagezi> смотрели?
<[Raiden]> lightdiver: Я читал, но сам не пробовал.
<brahner> экзотика не нужна, нужен проверенный, который потянет нетбук, с софтом
<brahner> а кеды разве не тяжелей гнома
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: я пробовал.. там просто шикарные настройки.. из нее можно сделать что угодно. Там и формы и цвета и прозрачности настраиваются
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: раздельные настройки различных частей панели
<ayct> no, i will part 16 gb and place there some folders... and compiz cant start.. by hand too
<lightdiver> brahner: Нет, не тяжелее. У кде есть специальный режим для нетбуков
<[Raiden]> brahner: кде тяжелее всего.  Юнити и гном3 с ГШ  требуют постоянно композита для эффектов что нагружает и видеокарту и проц.
<[Raiden]> остается гном3 фоллбэк , хфце и лхде
<ayct> kde 3? 4?
<[Raiden]> либо своё.
<lightdiver> 4
<ayct> cBoe))
<astralopitek> Я нашел скрипт, который должен отключать тачпад, но он какой-то неправильный, помогите подправить
<[Raiden]> Кеды могут быть легкими после загрузки, но входящий в комплект софт и т.д. всеравно будут тяжелее чем то что идёт с хфце и лубунтой и даже гномом
<lightdiver> свое это конечно хорошо.. есть просто шикарные варианты, как вон тинт2+опенбокс.. но настраивать его долго и нудно. Я всегда забивал и выбирал кеды)
 * ayct going to reboot
<[Raiden]> Правда и функциональней,  но на нетбуке оно не надо
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: плохого софта мало и он  легко заменяется
<lightdiver> зато полная функциональность без лишних движений
<lightdiver> а ее нет ни в хфсе, ни тем более в лхде
<Alagos> tagezi: да, я уже скидывал. Хочу новый телефон и ubuntu туда. Может кто-то уже пробовал накатить на телефон?
<lightdiver> Alagos: рано еще
<[Raiden]> Я нигде не говорил что он плохой. Я даже считают что софт в комплекте  с кде лучшый среди опенсорса и может потягаться с закрытым софтом
<[Raiden]> Просто это тяжело для нетбука
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: большинство закрытого софта - жуткое говно.. не с чем там тягаться
<[Raiden]> шИ :)
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: а в кедах квин поменять на опенбокс, убрать окуляр, еще пару софтин заменить и будет идеально
<tagezi> Alagos: ну вот я тоже хочу с убунтой телефон, хотя после всего что там было сказано, осталось не понятным, а он смс посылать будет и звонить, или это уже ненужно будет )
<[Raiden]> носи два. 1 с андройдом для общения и работы, и втрой с убунтой - пугать друзей и знакомых.
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> tagezi, модемки с симками в сервачке, сипклиент на трубе, от трубы ток 3g модем нужен :D
<Alagos> tagezi: у меня тоже такой вопрос возник. В видео я что-то не помню демонстрировали такое или нет)
<brahner> из выше сказаного понял что лучше кде, но нетбук не потянет, так? лхде и хфсе легче, но не стабильны. короче еще больше вопросов стало
<artus> brahner, кто те сказал что нестабильны?
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: у меня на ноуте сейчас кеды жрут 550мб..15 вкладок в фф, квирк, пси, ейскалтдцпп, апач, сборка вайна в фоне
<artus> ткни веником в глаз того умника ))
<tagezi> )))
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: кторрент тоже пашет
<[Raiden]> brahner: про нестабильность я не говорил.
<lightdiver> brahner: хфсе стабильно как танк.. а вот с лхде и правда бывают проблемы
<[Raiden]> lightdiver: у тебя на ноуте что-то сожрёт 50 процентов проца и ты не заметишь, а  на нетбуке это будет 150%
<[Raiden]> :)
<lightdiver> а что сожрет то?
<tagezi> Alagos: а когда они их в общее употребление запустят?
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: по потреблению процессора на первом месте системный монитор 1% и на втором фф 1%
<Ayct> Что больше всего занимает места? Кроме хоума и корня
<brahner> по поводу хфсе стоит хубунту, время от времени настройки интернета слетают, несколько раз были проблемы с Х
<artus> Ayct, /data , там 2 тера всякой фигни скапливается
<brahner> а в гноме нет режима нетбука
<artus> brahner, жык это ж проблемы ксубунты )) а так крыса стабильна как наковальня
<lightdiver> brahner: нет, нету
<[Raiden]> проблемы с Х если были, то в любой редакции той же версии убунты будут
<Ayct> Нет такого.
<brahner> напешите небольшой список дистробьютивов, которые лучше всего, перепробую
<artus> brahner, http://distrowatch.com
<lightdiver> пробуй первую тысячу
<lightdiver> остальные пофигу
<artus> начинать можно с 100го и вверх к топу )
<brahner> стебаешься, а если серьезнее
<astralopitek> Я подправил скрипт, теперь он откоючает тачпад
<astralopitek> Как его теперь к клавише привязать?
<lightdiver> о боже фф обновляется ><
<Alagos> tagezi: Телефоны на собственно Ubuntu обещаны к началу 2014 года, образы платформы разработки будут предоставлены для Galaxy Nexus в течение ближайших нескольких недель.
<Ayct> А программы на /usr ставятся?
<lightdiver> Ayct: программы равномерно размазываются по всему корню
<Ayct> Мне для разметки диска
<tagezi> Alagos: эм.. так на гелакси там убунту встаёт как гостевая ос, помоему, чото там в эмуляции на андройд, не?
<lightdiver> Ayct: тебе не нужно разделять  ничего.. все что нужно, ты потом сможешь биндом переправить
<lightdiver> с твоим то размером винтов
<Alagos> tagezi: http://www.phonearena.com/news/Ubuntu-gets-a-Nexus-7-installer_id35984
<Alagos> tagezi: вроде есть же инсталятор для nexus
<astralopitek_> Есть скрипт, вот его содержимое
<astralopitek_> event=hotkey ATKD 0000006b action=/etc/acpi/asus-touchpad.sh
<astralopitek_> Xev нажатие регистрирует, сам скрипт в отдельности исполняется, но вот вама клавиша скрипт НЕ вызывает, может она неправильно указана?
<Alagos> Как-то странно у меня на виртуалке себя ведёт 12.10. Как-то тормозит и глючит.\
<Alagos> Памяти выделил 2 гига, что ж такое?
<lightdiver> Alagos: а ты посмотри что именно жрет ресурсы
<tagezi> Alagos: ну нужно было выделять гиг, она бы лучше себя вела и драва посмотри, оини иногда не всают сами
<tagezi> Alagos: кубунту в виртуалке работает, кстати, значительно шустрее и както прямее )))
<Alagos> Курсор прыгает хаотично по экрану виртуалки. Что это? оО
<Alagos> 12.04 отлично работает.
<Alagos> Кстати, что случилось с notify-send?
<tagezi> Alagos: да, есть такое, причем во всем семействе ))
<Alagos> Во всем семейтсве 12.10?
<tagezi> угу
<Alagos> Это только в виртуалке, я надеюсь?
<tagezi> в едубунте умучился с этим, там ещё гном 2 стоит
<Alagos> Раньше ставил вроде норм было. Не мог я не обратить на такое внимания.
<lightdiver> Alagos: нет. это везде.. все просто не юзают мышки
<lightdiver> управляй с клавиатуры
<[Raiden]> если вы юнити хотите в виртуалке , то советую для 12.10 вмваре плейер. там оно неспешно, но шевелится.
<Alagos> Ладно, виртуалка то такое.
<tagezi> Alagos: курсор прыгает только в виртуалке, на машине всё нормально пашет
<[Raiden]> в вбоксе приходится реально ждать отрисовку чего-либо - по крайней мере у меня так
<Alagos> А вот из-за notify-send у меня уведомления от скайпа перестали отображатся. Кто знает что с ним?
<[Raiden]> а в кде просто включается растр вместо огл и всё бегает
<Alagos> [Raiden]: вот у меня сейчас как-то слишком все плавно, с большими задержками.
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: я помню тестировал фпс в различных условиях
<[Raiden]> тут фпс пофиг, тут на глаз видно
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: так вот, на чистых иксах все оказалось намного печальнее, чем в кедах под нагрузкой
<lightdiver> как бы это не было странно
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну ты иногда скатываешся на мифологию какую-то. Если в квине композит включен то в программе-тесте фпс будет меньше чем в голых иксах.
<[Raiden]> а если выключен и процессора хватает ,то будет примерно одинаково
<lightdiver> ну, я говорю как есть
<Romul> товарищи вопрос не в тему ) подскажите канал по centos пожалуйста
<lightdiver> разница процентов в 30 была, не меньше
<[Raiden]> Romul: попробуй сходить на fedora-ru , они к этому ближе.
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: я тоже удивился. Я то начинал с кде, как с самых "тяжелых". А оказалось что они не такие уж и тяжелые.. не знаю почему
<Romul> Raiden спасибо
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: мало того, у них и с энергопотреблением хорошо все
<lightdiver> они мне минут 40 лишних дают на ноуте
<lightdiver> правда фреймбуфер веселее, но иксы как-то приятнее
<Ayct> Почти переставил
<Ayct> Запуск...
<Romul> Raiden там пусто. есть ли ещё русские каналы
<Alagos> Парни, у всех notify-send работает?
<Ayct> У меня не работает
<Alagos> Все, вопрос с notify-send больше не актуален. Перезагрузился и все заработало.
<lightdiver> http://newsland.com/news/detail/id/1102157/ омг... заголовок просто шикарен *фейспалм*
<ayct> УРА! Заработало! и ошибок нет!
<ayct> По поводу установки link
<[Raiden]> если оно будет хотя часть софтин от андройда пускать будет ок
<Alagos> ayct: через ctrl+c копируй.
<[Raiden]> хотя бы навигацию
<Alagos> Ну презентовать убунту - не так уж плохо)
<ayct> Alagos, ты про что? я предупредил,
<ayct> http://rghost.net/42765788
<ayct> http://rghost.net/42765820
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<ayct> Alagos! Ты вели'к! Я знаю, что дарить одногрупникам!
<ayct> "Операционка также поддерживает стандарт HTML 5, но несовместима с Android." - что это за ересь? они про загрузчик, или просто бред несут?
<Alagos> Чувак, так оно говорит что у тебя 4.8 а на самом деле у тебя 4?
<ayct> А второй раздел? он по сумме смотрит
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: привет )
<tagezi> [Raiden] вопросик есть
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> 4.10rc2 уже получше. За пол дня не отвалился непомук.
<tagezi> блин, как тут не удобно (((((
<tagezi> unable to launch "/usr/bin/startkde" X session --- "/usr/bin/startkde" not found; falling back to default session
<tagezi> после обновления выскочило
<tagezi> теперь кеды не хотят запускаться
<[Raiden]> Ну файла видимо у тебя такого нет
<tagezi> [Raiden]: куда начинать копать? )))
<tagezi> ну, это-то я понял
<tagezi> по
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-workspace-bin
<tagezi> насколько я понимаю инет нужен будет?
<[Raiden]> ага, хотя можеш ьиз кэша попробовать. Ну или слей сча и  ставь с помощью dpkg -i
<tagezi> попробую поднять eth0
<tagezi> проще будет полюбому чем из винды ковырять )
<[Raiden]> У меня сеть через пппое, я когда настраивал в нм, выбра лчто это системное.
<[Raiden]> оно подниамется автоматом
<[Raiden]> до логина без гуи
<tagezi> да я на даче, тут вайфай.. дома я сижу по проводу
<tagezi> там вроде всё подымается
<tagezi> пойду искать провод... и флешку на всякий случай )))
<tagezi> лан
<tagezi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> во )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо
<[Raiden]> после резета могут файлы пропадать, лучше почитать про sysrq +sub
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а я думал это просто анахронизм какой-то ))))
<[Raiden]> )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-01-06
<tagezi> всем ночи
<[Raiden]> http://www.porjati.ru/uploads/posts/2012-08/1346045176_11.jpeg
<brahner> после неудачной настройки wifi иксубунту стало долго загружать, где можно сбросить настройки. настраивал по этому примеру http://korzh.net/2011-08-tochka-dostupa-wifi-iz-noutbuka.html
<Ayct> Кто не спит?
<brahner> после неудачной настройки wifi иксубунту стало долго загружать, где можно сбросить настройки. настраивал по этому примеру http://korzh.net/2011-08-tochka-dostupa-wifi-iz-noutbuka.html
<Kyshtynbai> òåñò
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Kyshtynbai> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Fail!
<Kyshtynbai> Всем ку.
<bosyi> brahner, в обратном порядке все выполнить
<skai-falkorr> ктотутчтотутестьнет?
<tagezi> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Понг понг понг...
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<skai-falkorr> живые пользователи странных ноутбуков и релиза 12.04 есть?
<baronos> странный нетбук подойдет без 12.04?)
<skai-falkorr> нууу если ты расскажешь, почему при работе вафли rtl8192se стала глючить
<Adeptus> Что такое "странный ноутбук"? :)
<skai-falkorr> это когда выглядит как ноутбук, но в полнолуние превращается в тележку с тыквенными емечками
<baronos> мой странный нетбук глючит на убунту в независимости от какой стоит вафля. только с родной осью гуд, вот она и стоит принося радость :)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: а ядро другое ты конечно же уже пробовал?
<skai-falkorr> ага
<skai-falkorr> иначе бы не спросил
<skai-falkorr> лучше всего работает ток на 3.7.1
<skai-falkorr> но на 3.7.1 пф падает видяшкины дрова
<skai-falkorr> пробую убунтовое 3.7.1
<skai-falkorr> жду, када видяшка упадет
<skai-falkorr> но дело в том, что раньше на 3.2 ядре работало нормально.
<skai-falkorr> а тут стала забиваться
<skai-falkorr> и сыпет в логи тем, что забита
<vladgobelen> нет, это баг с пф
<vladgobelen> на убунтовском не упадет
<vladgobelen> точнее это баг с ck
<skai-falkorr> нууу тож подозрительно. раньше 3.6.8 пф работало
<skai-falkorr> сейчас стало не работать
<vladgobelen> раньше
<skai-falkorr> ну тобиш с меса9 работает, а сейчас на меса 8 не работает
<vladgobelen> да, а сейчас не стало.. Точнее стало, но очень и очень плохо
<vladgobelen> как раз в последних версиях
<vladgobelen> это баги ck какие-то
<skai-falkorr> а ставить 9 месу будет глупостью
<vladgobelen> ну почему же.. нормально работает
<vladgobelen> вроде
<vladgobelen> ну да, я давно уже на 9й
<skai-falkorr> меса 9 криво работает со старыми интелами. об этом все знают, но забили
<vladgobelen> ааа..
<vladgobelen> у меня сейчас на ноуте обновляется до 9й
<vladgobelen> надеюсь нормально все будет)
<skai-falkorr> будет
<vladgobelen> там оптимус и основная карта как раз интел
<skai-falkorr> ну у тебя то там hd
<skai-falkorr> 3к или уже 4к небось
<skai-falkorr> для них месе патчи делали
<skai-falkorr> а вот на старые забили
<skai-falkorr> ибо ломало новые видяшки
<vladgobelen> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0046] (rev 02)
<vladgobelen> а да.. hd
<skai-falkorr> модель не указана
<skai-falkorr> ну ессесно
<vladgobelen> да вон по коду видно
<skai-falkorr> санди бридж
<skai-falkorr> врядли ивибридж
<skai-falkorr> так что hd3000
<vladgobelen> хуже
<vladgobelen> HD Graphics     Arrandale     2010     8086:0046     6
<skai-falkorr> аааа.еще первые на санди бридже
<vladgobelen> дадада
<skai-falkorr> гма 5к
<skai-falkorr> которые были
<vladgobelen> 5700 вроде
<skai-falkorr> вторым названием
<skai-falkorr> ну санди и иви бриджам вроде всем патчи прикатили
<skai-falkorr> а вот постарее пролетели. им совет был откатывать месу на 8 и сидеть на блюдечке
<Scrimmer> ура
<Scrimmer> сессия закрыта
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: ну вот и посмотрю будут ли баги
<vladgobelen> откатиться всегда успеется
<tagezi> Scrimmer: везунчик
<skai-falkorr> ээээххх. сессия. такое приятное время было. а сейчас 9 на работу
<Scrimmer> tagezi, а у тебя когда ?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: 25 числа
<tagezi> skai|offline: ну мне и на учебу и на работу
<Scrimmer> я тоже учусь и работаю
<Alagos> skai|offline: а я думал сессия соединения закрыта)
<aleksei`> всем ку
<andrex> ку
<Alagos> ку
<Scrimmer> ку
<Adeptus> ку
<ayct> 2-й день, полет нормальный. Плюсик можно снять))
<andrex> можно но не охото, ставь клиент нормальный а не вебгейт юзай
<ayct> какой лучше?
<andrex> weechat irssi kvirc xchat telnet xD
<ayct> хорошо, где посмотреть список установленного, кроме как в центре приложений?
<Adeptus> synaptic
<Adeptus> Пользуюсь постоянно X-Chat'ом, лучшего не нашел :(
<ayct> empathy не?
<Scrimmer> pidgin
<Adeptus> Не очень удобно, как по мне
<Scrimmer> icq + irc
<Scrimmer> пользуюсь как на венде так и на бунте
<ayct> аа))
<Alagos> pidgin хорош
<ayct> а че мне apt-get про невозможность работы говорит? Странно очень... запускааю под судо
<Adeptus> Пиджен вообще красавчик :)
<Alagos> empathy хоть и встроенный по умолчанию, но какой-то кривой. Хотя для чата и icq его хватит.
<Adeptus> А ты синаптик закрыл?
<ayct> он и не открывался))
<ayct> хотя, если это и есть "центр приложений..." то закрыл. И вообще, кто купил убунту? дно какое-то этот центр: нифига не видно, что он твОрит
<Scrimmer> зачем покупать убунту?
<Scrimmer> и центр нормальный там
<tagezi> центр приложений?
<Scrimmer> но лучше имхо ставить из репозиториев, там частенько софт поновее
<andrex> продаю убунту не дорого)
<Scrimmer> походу
<tagezi> я его сносил обычно при установке сразу )
<Scrimmer> andrex, :D
<Scrimmer> ну, мне допустим, как новичку тогда, он хорошо помогал
<Scrimmer> и иногда и сейчас помогает, если забываю как прога называется
<tagezi> andrex: мне полтора кило отсыпь )
<andrex> tagezi: не по штучно продаю, потом сам на отсыпаешь
<Alagos> Из терминала как-то проще и быстрее.
<Alagos> sudo apt-get install я добавил в алиас. Теперь достаточно написать install <пакет>
<Scrimmer> красавчик чо
<ayct> а как с поиском? Юзал аптитуд
<Alagos> Аналогично для remove и purge. Далее дошел до update и upgrade. В upgrade запихнул sudo apt-get update && supo apt-get upgrade
<Alagos> sudo apt-cache search
<ayct> и какой по дефолту пароль рута?
<Alagos> можно сделать алиас для просто search
<ayct> ))
<Alagos> Пароль устанавливаешь ты.
<ayct> 0.о не было.
<Alagos> Нет пароля - нет пользователя. Ты сам его поставил.
<ayct> для судо - да
<ayct> для су - не было
<Alagos> Так sudo это и есть твой пароль пользователя
<tagezi> да он второй день тут тролит
<ayct> не
<Alagos> Да там один пароль для root
<Scrimmer> алагос, не ведись
<Alagos> Засранец)
<ayct> пишет, что не то :(
<Alagos> Scrimmer: спасибо
<Alagos> ayct: иди на форум и расскажи как ты так сделал, я тоже хочу.
<Alagos> еще есть для поиска пакетов apropose или man -k
<ayct> спасибо, просто пароль из 3-х символов
<ayct> абв типа
<ayct> иду
<ayct> а что там перед весной идет?
<ayct> ))
<ayct> задолбали пароли 7+ символов
<Scrimmer> тебя накрыло ?
<tagezi> делый из 16+
<Scrimmer> у мну ваще пасс 369258
<tagezi> а*
<Scrimmer> я счастлив
<tagezi> Scrimmer: на серваке?
<ayct> на форуме
<ayct> лол
<Alagos> Scrimmer: я зашел к тебе в аккаунт, я и не знал что ты такой плохой мальчик
<Alagos> А вообще хранители паролей никто не отменял)
<Alagos> Правда для рута это зло.
<Alagos> Но можно сгенерировать какой-то пароль и запомнить его, это же не сложно.
<andrex> у меня пасс типа этого)) mz/x>AKI6+(p+0*ouzuf№k-Z8
<andrex> ия его помню
<andrex> некотороые вобе спец символы втыкают, типо возврат коретки
<Scrimmer> я всегда знал что ты какойто не такой
<ayct> не, я не убермашинист, и на ввод пароля на нетбуке стоимостью 2 к рублей мне жаль времени
<ayct> тем более я так часто ось переставляю))
<Scrimmer> artus, давай в тф ?
<Scrimmer> tagezi, а ты не хочешь тф2 поставить ?  )
<tagezi> Scrimmer: я не играю в игры
<Scrimmer> дак я тоже
<Alagos> )))
<Adeptus> tagezi, я их компилирую, да? :)
<Alagos> Ты такой логичный после этого как семь, солнце, бухать.
<tagezi> угу, это называется работа, да?
<Scrimmer> какая работа?
<Alagos> Разве что если он их тестирует.
<tagezi> Adeptus: не, я реально не играю в игры, и не компилирую их... игры зло
<tagezi> Scrimmer: тф2 твой )
<Adeptus> Да ладно вам, что какие злые.
<Scrimmer> не, я сурьезно работаю
<tagezi> ну, игры сушат мозги, люди в них играют, а потом даже пароль придумать не могут для акаунта
<ayct> Играйте в Warzone 2100!! на год хватит)) только с компиляцией за@#$сь
<ayct> еее
<tagezi> и систему переставляют каждые 2 месяца
<Scrimmer> ну, я вчера поставил себе WoW, думал поиграть недолго, через 10 минут снес
<Scrimmer> tagezi, http://f2.s.qip.ru/7FlHWtMC.png
<Scrimmer> хорош)
<ayct> фи вов
<Scrimmer> даже подумываю купить ее)
<Adeptus> Я с большим бы удовольсвием работал в линукс системе на работе, но увы :(
<ayct> 0_о смайлики??
<Alagos> Scrimmer: Что за прога и что за магазин?
<ayct> у нас мб будет веб-прогерство.....
<Scrimmer> магазин не скажу, а прога - Sublime Text 2
<lightdiver> Scrimmer: ты зря так делаешь
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ты решил купить винду седьмую? )
<ayct> обэп плачет
<lightdiver> тут далеко не все такие добрые и безобидные
<Scrimmer> нет, я ее снесу на днях
<Scrimmer> lightdriver, ты к чему ? )
<Alagos> У меня, если я не буду таким ленивым, тоже оно будет. Но репетитор говорит что я уже отстаю.
<lightdiver> Scrimmer: к паролям
<Scrimmer> а кто сможет получить то доступ к моей оси ?
<Alagos> Вирусы)
<Scrimmer> на сайты у меня другие пароли
<lightdiver> http://ompldr.org/vZ3lyYw ну я могу
<Scrimmer> на линух?
<ayct> тот кто сядет за ком
<lightdiver> любой китайский бот сможет
<lightdiver> после чего ты вступишь в его ряды ботнета
<Scrimmer> ололо
<Scrimmer> :DD
<ayct> yakuake!!
<ayct> обожаю
<lightdiver> Scrimmer: ссх брутфорсятся автоматом круглосуточно.. не делай так больше
<ayct> а как закрыть полносью?
<lightdiver> правила безопасности были придуманы не параноиками и не просто так
<tagezi> lightdiver: ну чего ты его уговариваешь? пусть поработает китайским ботнетом
<Scrimmer> lightdriver, ну, тут я не продумал, ты прав :)
<lightdiver> мое дело предупредить
<Scrimmer> неожидал такого )
<tagezi> Scrimmer: да тебе сто раз говорино, ты всё не ожидаешь
<lightdiver> у меня как то лог один вырос на 250мб за несколько месяцев
<Scrimmer> tagezi, хватит ругаться :D
<lightdiver> и практически весь состоял из сообщений о неверном подборе паролей на ссх
<tagezi> тебе вообще как в дупло орать, толку нет
<ayct> А lightdiver под кубунту!!!
<lightdiver> ayct: эта ОС вообще к убунту отношения не имеет)
<Alagos> Scrimmer: ты что, вырубил ssh? Я только зайти думал :(
<ayct> ага, а че с кедами?
<Scrimmer> не, просто проброс портов отрубил
<FAER48> hello
<Alagos> Scrimmer: а смысл тогда в ssh?
<Alagos> rapidsp: !russian
<lightdiver> Scrimmer: 1) смени порт ссх на левый. 2) Отключи возможность захода от рута. 3) Пароль таки поставь больше 10 символов
<Alagos> rapidsp: не туда)
<lightdiver> а лучше ссх вообще лишний раз не держать включенным
<FAER48> привет
<Scrimmer> что бы я смог со своего компа зайти к тачке, которая стоит рядом без монитора, клавы и мышки
<FAER48> есть кто
<lightdiver> ayct: Внезапно кеды бывают не только у кубунту)
<Scrimmer> внезапно
<Scrimmer> ты что, не слышал шутку про "пропатчить kde2 под freebsd?"
<lightdiver> ))
<ayct> убунту с кедами - по определению кубунту ИМХО!
<Scrimmer> lightdriver, о народ пошел, да?
<ayct> правильно, я с этими осями крайний раз имел дело в 2005 году
<lightdiver> хм.. я вот квирк обновил и теперь в нем при клике на ник ничего не просиходит.. Где бы настройки то поискать знает кто?
<FAER48> Аууууууууууууууууууууууууууууу
<lightdiver> ayct: кубунту - это отдельный дистрибутив с установщиком и изначально с кедами. А убунту с кедами это просто убунту, на которую установили кеды.. у меня ни то, ни другое
<ayct> чего орешь:
<FAER48> Я не поймо авторизовался или нет
<ayct> А в консольке убунта
<ayct> посмотри логиъ
<FAER48> Первый раз пользуюсь иринкой
<lightdiver> а ты внимательнее смотри что в консоли написано
<FAER48> Там все эньглыш
<ayct> там много ругательств
<lightdiver> нет, там простые и понятные команды
<lightdiver> там не моя убунту, а Scrimmer'а написана
<ayct> денис, чего хотел-то?
<Alagos> Ломанул его по ssh, нагле
<Alagos> наглец.
<ayct> оо
<ayct> а мну можешь?
<artus> lightdiver, а ты все над маленькими глумишсо? :D
<FAER48> Какой лучше клиент поставить для иринки?
<Alagos> Если ты включишь ssh, пробросишь порт и скачешь выше свой пароль - нет проблем)
<tagezi> FAER48: вичат
<artus> FAER48, че?
<ayct> а, тогда ладно
<lightdiver> artus: если бы я глумился, я бы сделал: rm -rf /home/scrimmer/*
<Alagos> FAER48: я тоже за weechat
<FAER48> Какую книгу посоветуете программирование в линуксе?
<ayct> ууу! жестокий
<ayct> с#
<ayct> для новичков
<Alagos> ayct: а ты на c# программируешь?
<tagezi> artus: твой клиент )
<ayct> нет))
<Alagos> Я бы советовал начать с java
<andrex> чет какойто тут беспорядок
<artus> tagezi, та я тож так думаю
<ayct> я вообще просто п#@$%#лю
<ayct> вообще паскаль был
<FAER48> На с++ немного кодил
<andrex> ayct: иди правила читай
<ayct> и на басике в школе
<artus> к чему этот офтоп ?
<FAER48> Щас на линксе хочу покодить
<andrex> FAER48: и ты тоже
<Alagos> Если нет вопрошающих что-то по ubuntu то почему бы не пофлудить?
<artus> Alagos, потому что гладиолус
<ayct> эммм.... баш, питон? это тоже языки, и зачем они  в убунте?
<Alagos> artus: это ты так по понятиям обосновал? )
<tagezi> пойду сварю кофе артусу, а то он какой-то весь рождественский )))
<Alagos> tagezi: крепкого свари)
<FAER48> Скажите канал?
<FAER48> Я новичек!
<artus> Alagos, начнем с того что как бе я тебе ничем не обязан
<Alagos> FAER48: спроси у гугла. Или в нём ты тоже новичёк?
 * ayct пошел читать правила, запивая их супом
<Alagos> artus: на этом и закончим, так как я шутил.
<artus> ayct, с фрикадельками? ))
<bane> @voice Alagos
<FAER48> Он скажет хорошего автора для новичка?
<andrex> FAER48: правила в топике написны
<Alagos> FAER48: и не только.
<andrex> !ooftopic > FAER48
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ooftopic'
<andrex> !oofftopic > FAER48
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='oofftopic'
<andrex> !offtopic > FAER48
<ubuntuhelp> FAER48, please see my private message
<andrex> бог любит троицу)
<Alagos> Есть специальный канал для офтопика? ОМГ.
<artus> их тысячи )
<Alagos> И на нём никого нет))
<bane> ##windows
<bane> вот вам канал для оффтопика
<lightdiver> FAER48: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Искусство_программирования
<lightdiver> изучишь, приходи
<Alagos> Это что получается? Все всем могут ставить войсы?
<artus> Alagos, не, ну ты правиа прочтеш когда нить? или будеш методом проб и ошибок тыкатцо? ))
<Alagos> artus: я читаю каждый раз, но у меня память девичья. Прям как в фильме memento.
<artus> bane, а ты б прекращал уже ники менять, зло это ))
<bane> я ж с венды. тут игра^)
<Resager> Здрвствуйте
<Resager> Чем можно записать или отловить хотя бы онлайн трансляцию? Может просто узнать, какие данные (откуда) качает флешка (на сате онлайн проигрыватель) и уже самому потом закачивать.
<Resager> Вещание потокове (не файл)
<bane> Resager: нажми ф12  хроме
<Alagos> tcpdump?
<Resager> bane: не помогает
<bane> нажми
<bane> переключись в нетворк вкладку.и обнови страницу
<bane> и смотри за тем, что появляется
<bane> пока не увидишь свою трансляцию
<Resager> bane: да пробовал я. нету там, там загруженные файлы и все
<bane> выберешь ее и получишь адресс
<bane> дай сцыль
<Scrimmer> пыщь
<tagezi> Scrimmer: поправил?
<Alagos> tagezi: ты про ssh?
<bane> http://file168.loadup.ru/files/RK5VxbNBUkYvJI_wLeBQHg/1357564200/ed/b3/508637430d6be364e21a49eec6df.mp4?start=0
<bane> Resager: почему я смог сделать так, как я сказал?
<artus> bane, в чего играеш то? я тоже хочу
<Resager> bane: это файл, а не трансляция. а это как тогда? http://smotri.com/live/natali_perm/
<bane> artus: кингс баунти легионс
<artus> хмм
<artus> Resager, иди отсель грязный извращенец
<Resager> artus: что там извращенного? О_о
<artus> на смотри много чего извращенного :D
<artus> особено в трансляцйиях
<Resager> artus: ну эротика там закрыта и только по регистрации, а так там есть годные люди. (извращенцы только люди в комментах)
<artus> а вообще тспдамп и парсиш на предмет откуда поток льется
<artus> может чего и нароеш
<Resager> спасибо
<Alagos> artus: я ему сразу про tcpdump говорил)
<artus> Alagos, да всеравно не поможет )) но занять на пару часиков займет :D
<Resager> Alagos: я неуспел ещё попробовть)
<bane> http://pics.smotri.com/broadcast_play.swf?790f5cd23db509359f6b42115d27763b&file=C8n6aBp6z648u6aBr6t6D6vBDB4BCBtBEBYBv8m648D8YBr6C6D8a848z6DBzBC606C606E6r8m6Dzu6&sid=1d4b744bcee44df8486f9944145629b9&xmlsource=http%3A%2F%2Fpics.smotri.com%2Fcskins%2Fblue%2Fskin_color.xml&str_lang=rus&h264=0
<bane> Resager: ну почему я смог найти?
<Alagos> artus: думаешь отвлечение парня от сисек даст результат?)
<Resager> bane: это не поток, это флешка
<bane> она с потоком
<Scrimmer> tagezi, не, пусть пока работает :)
<Scrimmer> позже поправлю)
<artus> bane, эт слишком просто, зачем ты так??
<Resager> artus: куда просто? Фляга с параметрами. Берет сама качает хз откуда куски видео. Как с такой ссылки записывать? с экрана?
<Resager> Может я просто не понимаю, но фляга и до этого доступна была
<artus> andrex, вот почему мне стим говорит что ты не играеш ни на одном сервере?
<andrex> artus: а потому что я вобще не играю а просто тф  запущен
<andrex> надо его забанить
<artus> @mode +b *!*@128-69-240-88.broadband.corbina.ru)
<artus> @mode +b *!*@128-69-240-88.broadband.corbina.ru
<artus> @mode -b *!*@128-69-240-88.broadband.corbina.ru)
<lightdiver> хмм.. а вот кто что думает про галлиум?
<Scrimmer> lightdriver, Сэр, не желаете ли Вы одеть свой монокль и цилиндр и выпить пару бокалов отменного красного вина, и обсуждая галлиум?
<andrex> на другом канале)
<[Raiden]> Тут читая новость про Департье подумалось: если у гражданина 2 паспорта, то получается он Без Опреденного Места Жительства
<andrex> ну если прописки в разных местах тода
<andrex> неопределённый человек без определённого места жительства
<[Raiden]> Ему в Саранске  квартиру подарили. Чего он туда попёрся не понятно. Может он мордва в глубине души )
<[Raiden]> или по крови :)
<lightdiver> жлоб он.. причем напоказ, а не в глубине души
<Alagos> Рыба ищет где глубже, а человек - где лучше.
<ayct> А на ГМА 950 есть дрова? под убунту...
<artus> а они что есть, что нету, разница не велика
<Adeptus> Откуда дрова берешь?
<Adeptus> artus, пробуй от сюда: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<andrex> а ему то зачем?
<artus> еще один фанат гогнореп
<andrex> темболее от туда
<artus> Adeptus, xserver-xorg-video-intel  как лет 6 назад запилили, так эт единственный драйвер на сию карточку
<Adeptus> Как знаете, предложил свой вариант
<ayct> и еще теорвопрос: возможно ли безболезненно отключить bamfdaemon?
<artus> Adeptus, а сакральный смысл совета этих реп был в чем?  fglrx или ати на интел натянуть?
<artus> ayct, можно, а что это?
<ayct> я так понял, часть оболочки убунты
<ayct> просто хоцца отключить свистелки-перделки без риск убить систему
<artus> а не, они там тож оказываетцо делают вид что пилят интел, Adeptus сори )
<artus> ayct, удачи
<Adeptus> artus, там драйвера более новые, мне на hd3000 отличнов стали
<artus> Adeptus, ммм, а напомни ка когда вышло hd3000 и 950 ?
<artus> мойду тоже запилю более новые драйвера для s3 какой нить
<artus> актуальненько же ))
<Adeptus> Понятия не имею :)
<ayct> 950 d 2008-2009
<ayct> *в
<ayct> посмотрите описание пакета libvkontakte. О чем он?
<lightdiver> Description:         Library for accessing the features of social networking site vkontakte.ru
<ayct> то есть для разработки?
<lightdiver> Homepage:            http://www.digikam.org/
<lightdiver> хм
<lightdiver> ayct: оно например требуется для media-plugins/kipi-plugins
<lightdiver> ага.. а он в свою очередь как раз для диджикам
<ayct> зашел?
 * ayct зашел через Хчат
<ayct> мну слышно?
<lightdiver> нет.. мни громче
 * ayct мнет:"ШКР, ШКР"
<ayct> дурацкий адсл
<ayct> Все время с ним проблемы)ъ
<andrex> да фз у меня на работе 1 раз всутки дисконет от прова и все
<andrex> ито в час ночи раньше в 6 вечера было
<artus> ayct, берещ вдску, настраиваеш знцу , профит
<ayct> а у меня фиг знает: каждые 2 часа роутер валится, каждый час провайдер
<ayct> а волокно не провести((
<andrex> часный сектор с бараками в 2 этажа?
<ayct> хрущевка в ХХ км от города
<ayct> больше 25
<andrex> вдска щас стоит долара 3 наверно
<ayct> так что еще хуже - стены картонные
<Alagos> Если бы у тебя писька такого размера была - это может и было бы поводом для гордости. А вот 25 километров удалённости от города...
<ayct> а че за вдс?
<ayct> ну.... воздух точно чище, а еще запрет для грузовиков))
<Alagos> Воздух более лучше?)
<artus> Воздух более воздух )
<ayct> все супер, а интернет говно
<ayct> не воняет машинами, как в городк
<andrex> скорее у тебя провод гавно
 * artus утопал потреблять глинтвейн
<ayct> телефон дофига
<lightdiver> 2013 год.. спутники.. Через два года летающие скейты и машины появятся. Что ты врешь то? Просто видимо провайдера нормального найти не можешь
<lightdiver> ayct: Позвони президенту франции и скажи что готов принять их гражданство и платить 75% налогов, когда начнешь зарабатывать больше миллиона евро. А за это они тебе пущай провещут интернет нормальный
<ayct> йота в 5-ти км летает, а тут не работает вообще, нет от билайна с пингом в 250+ мс
<ayct> 28-lightdiver- плати мне  миллион евро, я так и сделаю *ROFL*
<ayct> приму тебя в свою фирму - и буду тебе платить миллион евро и 1 рубль))
<ayct> хотя нет, на налогах разоримся...
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/opensource/8679921
<andrex> пусть лучше лям kwd платит
<ayct> а бртфс когда будет?
<ayct> обоим
<andrex> да уже есть
<[Raiden]> в этой утилите точно не будет. Исходя из названия.
<ayct> всмысле поддержка для восстановления
<ayct> ааа
<ayct> жаль
<[Raiden]> лечение фс уже работает. А восстановление файлов не знаю. тут снапшоты есть. делай перед изменениями\удалением и не надо будет анделит.
<ayct> да пофиг, у меня там только загрузчик
<[Raiden]> Кто в будущем планирует такую фс рекомендую выделитять под корень место с запасом. Как раз для снапшотов
<ayct> кстати, я сам не понял, как...
<ayct> http://rghost.net/42784261
<ayct> всего 800 мб
<Alagos> [Raiden]: photorec как-то использовал. Нормальная штука.
<Alagos> ayct: типа де делось еще 6 гигов?
<skai-falkorr> блажь все это
<ayct> да
<skai-falkorr> все равно, по закону мерфи, наиболее важные файлы не получится восстановить
<skai-falkorr> только всякий треш
<Alagos> ayct: глянь в gparted. Что он говорит про разделы?
<ayct> тут ничего не будет, ибо дропбокс, а 6 гб я кинул под /usr
<ayct> gparted не ставил
<[Raiden]> удалил чего-нить вот и всё )
<[Raiden]> вроде бы после устанвоки примерно 2.7гб занято
<ayct> нечего удлять :(
<Alagos> Как все сложно, то туда смонтировал, это сюда кинул. Зачем такие танцы с бубном? Не проще было на 16 гиг поставить всю сисьтему а на 4 гига корень и забыть?
<ayct> О_о это линукс
<ayct> как  иначе?
<Alagos> Через задницу и линукс - 2 разные вещи, не путай.
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0106/h_1357489419_6349580_577938a77f.png у меня примерно так занято. И софта много и темпы не чищу
<ayct> Значек убунты расологает....
<[Raiden]> Alagos: А что тебе не нравится?
<[Raiden]> Я не вижу по его линку криминала ) Кроме того что свопа нет )
<[Raiden]> С таким объемом может и правильно что нет, не знаю.
<ayct> ну... у меня тоже свопа нет
<Alagos> Мне не нравиться то что он усложнил простое и винит в этом линукс.
<[Raiden]> тоже?
<[Raiden]> вообще-то я про тебя и говорю
 * ayct был мотивирован значком
<[Raiden]> Alagos: что усложнил?
<Alagos> [Raiden]: ну вот, теперь он все знает. Зачем ты ему рассказал что мы говорили про него?)
<Alagos> Зачем он ставил систему, которая требует 4.8 гигабайт дискового пространства на диск в 4 гигабайта, если мог поставить на 16?
<Alagos> ayct: у тебя и 4 и 16 ssd?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а зачем ему своп то выделенный? При его винтах это было бы глупостью
 * ayct имеет ОЧЕНЬ медленный раздел на 16 гб
<[Raiden]> Ну а почему бы и нет, если  ему ничего не надо и система заняла 800мб
<ayct> и неведомо сколько в /usr
<[Raiden]> И данные как бы тоже надо где-то хранить. При наличии всего 20гб я бы так же сделал
<vladgobelen> ayct: /usr находится в /
<[Raiden]> +-
<vladgobelen> ayct: ты ее не выделял отдельно
<ayct> он отдельно смонтирован
<vladgobelen> эм.. на скрине всего 2 раздела
<ayct> при установке на /sdb2
<[Raiden]> может у него несколько дисков? )
<ayct> нууу... да
<[Raiden]> лол
<vladgobelen> понятно
<Alagos> 2 физических диска.
<vladgobelen> тогда да - в / будет очень мало
<[Raiden]> тогда все загадки исчезли )
<vladgobelen> угу
<ayct> http://rghost.net/42784725
<Alagos> Да у меня влешка больше чем все его финты вместе взятые)
<Alagos> флешка*
<ayct> 32 гб?
 * ayct завидует
<vladgobelen> я помню на стационаре пол года сидел без винта) только с флэшки 16гб
<vladgobelen> ayct: и мне тогда хватило места даже на вов
<vladgobelen> плюс к кубунте тогда еще
<ayct> впринципе можно с карты посидеть, только стоить это будет..... (мне 10 класс как минимум подавай)
<andrex> воть и отвалился мой дсл
<ayct> питер?
<Alagos> Шоле продать диск и купить ссд
<vladgobelen> кстати, вот вы говорите 20км от города.. У нас тут интернет не проводят даже В ГОРОДЕ в дома ниже 5 этажей
<Alagos> Обмен 750 гиг на 120
<vladgobelen> Alagos: нафига?
<Alagos> vladgobelen: Скорость!
<andrex> ayct: холодно очень холодно
<ayct> сколько оборотов?
<vladgobelen> Alagos: Скорость чего?)
<Alagos> vladgobelen: записи\считывания ;-)
<ayct> минск?
<Alagos> По оценке злобооси у меня сейчас самое слабое место в компьютере - это диск.
<andrex> ayct: ладно, подсказка, у меня щас пол 2 ночи, ищи города где такое время)
<vladgobelen> firefox-bin  1,45s user 0,32s system 62% cpu 4,436 total
<Alagos> 5600 вроде
<vladgobelen> Alagos: вот у меня фаерфокс стартует с нуля за 1,45с
<ayct> я в _ноут_ хочу  ссд вместо  сд рома
<vladgobelen> зачем мне быстрее?
<ayct> фуфуфу
<Alagos> ayct: вопрос только как его туда всунуть?
<ayct> 10500 как минимум
<andrex> ayct: kturj? gjregfti rbnfqcre. abuy. cnfdbi nelf ccl b cndfbi aby. vtcnj ghbdjlf
<ayct> эммм.... заняться резьбой по дереву?
<[Raiden]> покупайте десктопы и втыкайте что хотите.
<[Raiden]> )
<ayct> оч понятно
<Scrimmer> http://s.pikabu.ru/post_img/2013-01_2/1357484920_318538154.gif
<Scrimmer> ох уж эти японцы
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: вот за это мне десктопы и нравятся
<andrex> ayct: легко, покупаешь китайскую фигню ставишь туда ссд и ставишь фигню. место привода
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: а мне как раз за это нравятся.
<ayct> но дерево брутальней....
<ayct> шучу... я час парился, когда ставил  память в asus k53tk, пока не сделал все брутом
 * ayct боялся сломать
<vladgobelen> это фигня
<andrex> ппц, у меня это занимает 30 сек
<vladgobelen> вот когда у тебя сгорит к примеру видяха или южный мост, вот тогда ты поймешь всю суть ноутов
<ayct> о да))
<ayct> смотрел мануал по разборке- подло, мерзко
<Alagos> У меня lenovo z580
<Alagos> Туда можно стыкнуть ssd вместо сидирома?
<skai-falkorr> ну чектотут?
<andrex> я
 * ayct тут
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Тут andrex и ayct
<andrex> ayct: тебя тутнет, тут только я
<[Raiden]> вместо сдрома интересная мысль.
<Alagos> Тут нет моего ssd
<ayct> кстати, артус, снял плюс, или нет?
<[Raiden]> Интересно биос поёмет ещё 1 носитель , на ноуте где изначально не предусмотрено
<ayct> и ось туда, а файлы - на жесткий
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а с чего бы не понять
<andrex> ayct: он и не ставил))
<Alagos> А почему бы не понять? Там же sata шлейф, какая разница что туда подключить?
<ayct> ссд вроде _гораздо_ быстрее
<vladgobelen> и гораздо меньше
<vladgobelen> и гораздно менее надежно
<ayct> 0_о
<Alagos> ssd по размеру как 2.5 диск
<andrex> это вебгейт прописан с +V в спискедоступа
<vladgobelen> Alagos: Вот только последний мой винт проработал у меня с 1998 по 2009 год
<ayct> эммм..... то есть кто через веб морду - тот сразу с плюсом?
<vladgobelen> а ссд так сможет?
<andrex> ayct: угу
<ayct> а ты найди ссд такого возраста
<vladgobelen> ayct: пока что ссд не проживут и половины такого срока при активном использовании
<vladgobelen> а по размерам они на порядок меньше винтов обычно
<ayct> у мну есть диски 1999 - до сих пор на sony playstation работают - давайте все на оптику... так чтоле???
<vladgobelen> сомнительное ускорение
<vladgobelen> ayct: если оптика при активном постоянном использовании проживет 10 лет - легко
<ayct> ну вот, диски уже 14 лет живут
<vladgobelen> а ты их каждый день перезаписываешь по 10 раз?
<ayct> неееет)))
<Alagos> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=Serial+ATA+Optical+Bay+Hard+Drive+caddy
<vladgobelen> а на винте информация постоянно меняется, чтото качается, удаляется
<vladgobelen> и так каждый день круглые сутки
<Alagos> Ну вообще у ssd срок работы 2 000 000 лет
<Alagos> часов*
<ayct> эххх
<Alagos> Это около 200 лет непрерывного среднестатистического использования
<Alagos> 228 лет. Сами посчитайте. Пусть даже в 2 раза меньше будет. Это все равно 100 лет.
<Alagos> Так что)))
<ayct> а линь _очень_ нежен
<vladgobelen> Alagos: это около 22 лет. Но это фантастика и неправда.
<Alagos> 220 лет, посчитай
<vladgobelen> Alagos: Они не так считаются, а по количества перезаписи
<Alagos> Производитель уже все посчитал.
<vladgobelen> Alagos: 2 000 000 часов?
<Alagos> да
<Alagos> раздели на 24 - дни? раздели на 365 - годы. 228
<ayct> он в 8 раз реже винды(в спокойствии) пишет что-либо сейчас, при куче запущенных прог
<vladgobelen> Ну да, по таким заявлениям 228
<Alagos> Пусть даже 22 года - это отлично для диска.
<ayct> ага))
<vladgobelen> Alagos: Вот только на практике это 1,5-4 года максимум
<Alagos> Неудачная практика у тебя)
<vladgobelen> Это не у меня
<ayct> эммм.... 3 года, полет нормальный, падение ёмкости <1%
<vladgobelen> ну вот.. еще 1-2 года и все
<vladgobelen> максимум
<ayct> это практика по флеш?
<vladgobelen> Про ссд
<vladgobelen> флэшки обычно не юзаются так активно и живут очень долго
<vladgobelen> хотя и у них ресурс гораздо ниже
<ayct> мда, я убил 2 флешки низкоуровневым форматированием...(хотя, возможно, и механически)
<vladgobelen> ))
<vladgobelen> да и ссд дешевле чем мой последний винт (он же второй за всю жизнь) ты нигде никогда не найдешь такого же размера
<ayct> всмысле, смонтировать можно, и даже записать, но потом информация битая
<vladgobelen> сата 250гб.. красавец. Он только у меня с 2008 работает.
<ayct> какого же? 2,5?
<vladgobelen> 3,5
<ayct> у мну сата 500 с 2007 года полет отличный)) на стационарке
<vladgobelen> просто я его на время взял с работы потестировать, что мне вышло совершенно бесплатно.. а ссд покупать нужно еще)
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/639893
<ayct> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-unused-OCZ-Vertex-2-SATA-II-3-5-120-GB-Solid-State-Drive-/300840286527?pt=US_Solid_State_Drives&hash=item460b7a793f
<ayct> как тесты?
<vladgobelen> ayct: это 3000 в среднем за 120гб
<ayct> у меня аллоды встанут сюда))) мб даже запущу)))
<vladgobelen> ayct: а винт за ту же сумму уже на 1-1,5тб можно взять
<vladgobelen> а скорости можно и за счет озу добиться
<vladgobelen> оно даже полезнее будет
<ayct> дык вся идея в скорости)) никто не просит брать 120 Гб, можно 32, чисто под ось
<lightdiver> artus: это ты жаловался, что у тебя скоростной интернет, а качать нечего?
<lightdiver> мы круче.. у нас тут 100мегабит сейчас
<lightdiver> но качать тоже нечего, кстати.. хм
<ayct> 25 секунд
<lightdiver> ayct: так чисто под ось что именно ты хочешь ускорить то?
<ayct> до логина
<lightdiver> у меня на стационаре до полной загрузки кде 15 секунд
<ayct> ускорение запуска системы
<lightdiver> как раз таки винт тот самый
<ayct> у мну железо остальное не тянет
<ayct> но с виндой не сравнить
<ayct> там 2 минуты только до логина было
<lightdiver> но ты учти, что ребут происходит раз в 1-7 месяцев
<lightdiver> даже если бы старт был 15 минут вместо секунд это было бы тоже не особо критично
<ayct> а с ноутом? который выключается? началось с этого
<lightdiver> а ноут в спящий режим уводится и просыпается еще быстрее
<ayct> ось меняешь тоже так?
<ayct> + часто не просыпается
<lightdiver> эм.. а зачем ее менять?
<lightdiver> просыпался пока вроде всегда
<ayct> у кого как, мой eee pc через 30 раз не очень просыпается
<lightdiver> ayct: я на каждое устройство ось ставлю лишь один раз. Дальше лишь обновляю
<lightdiver> не вижу смысла ставить зачем то дважды
<[Raiden]> смысл иногда бывает даже там где мы ег оне видим :)
<ayct> ну... к каждой оси свои требования... убунту не всему удовлетворяет...
<lightdiver> 04:11:16 up 31 day,  5:38,  2 users,  load average: 0.40, 0.36, 0.33
<lightdiver> хех
<lightdiver> это ноут
<lightdiver> ayct: ну так если она тебя не удовлетворяет, ставь что удовлетворит и все
<FishErr> эх, было бы такое
<lightdiver> на этом ноуте ос установлена была около полутора лет назад
<FishErr> такая ось чтоб всем требованиям удовлетворяла :)
<lightdiver> или два с половиной.. не помню точно
<lightdiver> на стационаре 3 года ровно..
<ayct> нет такой...
<lightdiver> а что именно не удовлетворяет то?
<ayct> всё тлён
<ayct> дайте мне беслатность линукса, стабильность макоси и проги винды
<lightdiver> макось невероятно убога.. ты ее видимо не юзал сам
<ayct> тогда это будет у меня везде
<lightdiver> линукс стабильнее в разы
<FishErr> хакинтоша?
<ayct> ок, выкинем макось..  дайте мне беслатность и стабильность линя и проги винды
<lightdiver> а проги винды в 99% случаев есть и в линуксе.. или в виде оригиналов или через вайн или аналогами
<Alagos> В какой утилите можно посмотреть скорость вращения моего жесткого диска?)
<Alagos> lshw не показывает
<ayct> не все, а вайн - костыли, и не убедите
<lightdiver> вайн это библиотеки
<ayct> в обратном
<FishErr> у меня проблема с подключением второго моника в убунте. уже года полтора багу в лачпаде
<lightdiver> ты же не называешь гтк или Qt костылями?
<FishErr> виснет и все  при подключении-отключении
<ayct> + поддержка производителей ноутов
<Alagos> Снова холивар
<FishErr> и как бы я рад пользоваться постоянно, но блин кинчик вечером в винде смотрю
<lightdiver> каждой программе нужно что-то для запуска. Какие то библиотеки, ресурсы
<Alagos> Разные оси хороши для разных целей.
<ayct> Alaos смотри маркировку
<ayct> lightdiver зачинщик
<Alagos> Не будете же вы фотошоп, корел и другие приколы поднимать на линукс
<lightdiver> я лишь спросил чем вас и что не удовлетворяет)
<ayct> +1
<lightdiver> Alagos: и фотошоп и корел прекрасно работают на линуксе, кстати
<ayct> про фотошоп
<ayct> блин, как обращаться?
<lightdiver> более того.. ты не поверишьк как крупные фирмы используют фотошоп бывает.. хехе..
<Alagos> lightdiver: для рядового пользователя и gimp хватит)
<ayct> Так нам для души дайвай.....
<lightdiver> для рядового пользоватея хватит и колопэинта
<FishErr> gThumb рядовому )
<ayct> а как же делать анимацию?
<Scrimmer> гимп рулед
<ayct> рулет
<lightdiver> кстати да, вы сами то фотошоп и гимп юзали?)
<ayct> да
<lightdiver> в фотошопе многие функции сделаны так, будто делались садистами для мазохистов
<lightdiver> а в гимпе они же в 1-2 клика
<ayct> а маны для других?
<Scrimmer> адоб знает толк в извращениях
<ayct> про адоб в общем - согласен
<ayct> лайтрум не трогать!
<Alagos> Так может фотошоп вообще не нужен? Гимп - наше все?)))
<[Raiden]> ayct: http://www.progimp.ru/articles/animation/
<lightdiver> хотя тут возможно я просто не знаю как те же функции использовать правильно
<Alagos> А эти глупые мелкомягкие продают свой фотошоп, во дураки, да?)
<lightdiver> они его не продают и он не их
<[Raiden]> У адобе инструментов больше и лучше + хардварная акселерация и удобаня автоматизация. А в гимпе есть авотматизация только через написание скриптов.
<[Raiden]> Но в принципе использовать можно, если поучитсья
<lightdiver> а ты попробуй в фотошопе изменить масштаб или взять цвет
<lightdiver> а потом попробуй в гимпе
<ayct> http://rghost.net/42786373.view
<ayct> мне просто необходим стал дебан)) пришлось сносить
<ayct> надоело...
<ayct> всем пока
<UNIm95> что-то убунта начала разочаровывать
<UNIm95> хоть и лтс версия но зависает!
<UNIm95> а в логах пусто=(
<Alagos> Как-то в ней все припрятали
<Alagos> Скоро она станет похожа на винду.
<[Raiden]> Не, ещё не скоро.
<[Raiden]> )
<Alagos> Парни
<Alagos> CDDVDW SN-208AB модель сидирома
<Alagos> Не могу найти его размеры. ЧЯДНТ?
<rekcuFniarB> #ubuntu-offtopic-ru
<rekcuFniarB> ой
<rekcuFniarB> команду пропутсмил
<Alagos> забыл /join
<rekcuFniarB> ага
<rekcuFniarB> А там никого :-\
<Alagos> Все законопослушные и не флудят. Или ленивые и флудят прямо здесь.
<Alagos> А кто такой halfop?)
<[Raiden]> Alagos: %
<[Raiden]> полуоп
<Alagos> А чем он отличается от опа?
<andrex> кикает банит и все
<andrex> hop
<Alagos> А полный оп что может делать?
<Alagos> полуоп не может дать войс?
<andrex> Alagos: hop может дать войс бан кикнуть, не может сменять моды канала менять топик давать свои права или выше другим, оп это всеможе но не может менять списокдоступа канала
<ti89breh> what's up russia
<tagezi> о_О
<andrex> Alagos: гугли, тут не по ирц канал)
<andrex> на карте показать? или ка?
<andrex> к*
<tagezi> andrex: эт ты кому?
<andrex> это я тому кто про росию спросил
<andrex> с*
<tagezi> он вроде спросил что на россии, типа что на канале происходит
<tagezi> или это до?
<tagezi> не, вотс ап - это типа "как дела"
<ti89breh> да
<[Raiden]> что вверх
<[Raiden]> )
<Wizard> Привет.
<[Raiden]> привет
<ti89breh> здравствуйте
<Wizard> О, Райден, используйешь ты Кмаила?
<andrex> короче учить нам анлийский не переучить)))
<tagezi> не выносимый язык, сколько учу ни как не выучу
<Wizard> Чего? Английского?
<andrex> What's up можно перевести что случилось, как дела либо приветствие
<andrex> ужс
<ti89breh> ты все родные России??
<Wizard> Я нет.
<tagezi> нет
<Wizard> Я не был никогда в России.
<ti89breh> американский ?
<Wizard> Нет.
<tagezi> интересно, а казахстан и украина они куда относяться? ))
<andrex> к казахсттану и украине, ну тоесть к амрике
<ti89breh> боже мой
<andrex> это шутка
<Wizard> Я никогда не был в Казахстане или на Украине ;Р
<ti89breh> ohh
<tagezi> Wizard: я был.. красиво, но в финляндии лучше )
<andrex> я тоже, зато был в китае)
<ti89breh> Я люблю Россию. Я из Нью-Йорка
<artus> ну из ny любить росию можно, это да
<tagezi> легко любить россию из Нью-Йорка
 * artus нашол видео с нг, оказывается я многого не помню ...
<tagezi> *ё
<andrex> ага бухал
<tagezi> не доведёт вас горькая до добра )
<artus> ну часа 4 я точно потерял в срединке из жизни :D
<ti89breh> Нет нилегко говорить русский
<ti89breh> B NY
<tagezi> буковки подпиши фламастером, проще будет
<Wizard> Наверно множе люди говорют руссик в Ню Йорке чем у меня в городе.
<Wizard> Хехе.
<andrex> NY ny просто лень shift нажимать xD
<SergeyIT> россия - это для ленивых
<andrex> сталина надо сюды
<tagezi> да, мы сразу покупаем клавы с русской раскладкой )
<Alagos> artus: кинь линк на видео - мы посмеемся)
<andrex> он нас потом всехзабанит)
<andrex> блин надо пробел починить
<tagezi> да вообще забуй на него, всем рускоговорящим понятно )
<tagezi> забей*
<Alagos> Я набираю вслепую. А спец символы везде обозначены. Так что вообще в подписи буковок смысла не вижу.
<andrex> tagezi: нуладнобудупечататьбезпробеладумаюнемцынепоймутчегояговорюавсемостальнымнетруднобудетразобратьчтоянаписал
<andrex> tagezi: спеддлятебя) понятно?
<tagezi> )) да )
<tagezi> я не замечаю опечаток, как-то так получилось
<Alagos> andrex: используй нижнее подчёркивание
<andrex> нетам еще шифт нажимать, а это лень
<tagezi> не, тгда лучше поченить пробул
<tagezi> тогда*
<Alagos> да.хоть.точку.ставь.Какая.разница?
<andrex> скай, заставит выплатить за технологию
<Alagos> Искусство требует жертв, бро.
<andrex> не лучше пробел починить)
<tagezi> )
<andrex> а то левая сторона работает а правая нет
<ti89breh> Когда я визит в Россию в прошлом месяце люди на улице кричали "убирайтесь домой!" мне
<andrex> а это скинхеды наверно
<tagezi> ты что Абама что ли?
<Alagos> ti89breh: Не говори им что живешь в Нью Йорке и любишь Россию - и все будет хорошо.
<andrex> правда они скорее бы не кричали а запинали)
<tagezi> да нужно с табличкой ходить по улицам, что бы кречали )
<ti89breh> почему ?
<ti89breh> они не любят Нью-Йорк?
<tagezi> потому, что не отличить на улице русского он американца )
<tagezi> не, Нью-Йорк все любят, не любят тех кто там живёт )))
<ti89breh> что eta ")))" B конец предложения
<Alagos> ti89breh: Люди думают что в Нью Йорке жить лучше и потому завидуют. Зависть вызывает злось.
<Alagos> ti89breh: злость*
<Alagos> ti89breh: это выражение эмоций. Улыбка.
<ti89breh> ohhh da Зависть
<ti89breh> oh :)
<tagezi> тройной подбородок это )))
<andrex> очеь хмурая улыбка
<Alagos> tagezi: прости, я не знал...
<ti89breh> Я вижу,
<andrex> мне вот что интересно, почему все иностранци заходят к нам, поговорить о чем то либо спросить что то, ведь канал скрытый, да и русских каналов много, но почемуто к нам...
 * andrex в вакуме
<tagezi> а кто тебе сказал что он иностранец?
<andrex> да я и не о нем говорю а вобще
<tagezi> ну, может думают что тут как в китает, полно хакеров )))
<tagezi> русские програмисты типа, они во всём мире такие програмисты )
<Alagos> Они вонзают свой аццкий код в пространственно-временной континуум и меняют пласты реальности одним нажатием кнопки reset.
<ti89breh> один Нет одним
<ti89breh> actually I have no idea sorry
<tagezi> Alagos: отсыпь
<tagezi> ti89breh: ничего страшного, это проходит
<Alagos> tagezi: Ты хочешь присоединится ко мне в этой неравной битве против опиума?
<tagezi> нет, я хочу тоже так выражаться ))
<andrex> tagezi: давай отредим тебе пол мозга и ты будеш всю дизнь так выражаться
<andrex> д=ж
<tagezi> эм.. круто, и я стану знаменит как стругацкие )
<tagezi> и вчесть меня тоже назовут улицу )
<[Raiden]> Набирай тех кто пишет, издавай книгу под своим именем и телемаркет.
<[Raiden]> (с)
<andrex> а это временно потом через лет 50 тебя забудут) лиш небольшие кучки фанатов будут вспоминать о тебе
<tagezi> http://www.rusf.ru/abs/konkurs/k_stru00.htm
<tagezi> такое тяжело забывается )
<[Raiden]> Лазаревича почитайте
<[Raiden]> нанотех, технокосм  - Для тех кто помнит союза и ваще постарше будет прикольно. Там как бы идеи коммунизма цветут местами.
<[Raiden]> И в то же время фантастика неплохая )
<Alagos> Читайте Лавкрафта, читайте Желязны, читайте Джордана.
<tagezi> маны читать нужно
<andrex> я лучше гримм почитаю)
<Alagos> Маны - это вообще наше все. Но их надо не читать, а курить.
<Alagos> andrex: ты считаешь что у меня атрофирована или отсутствует половина мозга?
<andrex> нет
<SergeyIT> Alagos
<SergeyIT> ты что, обидиться хочешь на Андре?
<andrex> если да, я с тобой)
<SergeyIT> с Рождеством!
<artus> пепяка!!!!!!!1 с рождеством
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<Alagos> Да, всех с наступающим
<Alagos> Ну или с наступившим уже, у меня 22.52 еще)
<Alagos> SergeyIT: Не, я как мейн-кун про которого мы говорили вчера, затаю обиду на пару лет, а потом он оденет свои тапки и настанет сладкий момент расплаты)
<Romul> всем доброй ночи
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, ужас...
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: я же не со зла. Я с чувством добра и любви!
<Sergey_IT> возлюби ближнего... так, чтобы он никогда не забыл?
<Scrimmer> уц
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: незабываема любовь, верно.
<Romul> парни облазил весь нет. вчера спрашивал есть ли русский канал centos. fedora молчит вообще
<artus> Romul, и ты типа нашол где спросить? тебе показать в какой стороне гугл? )))
<Scrimmer> эм
<Scrimmer> а чем англ плох?
<Scrimmer> artus, го тф2
<Scrimmer> я тя сделаю
<artus> Scrimmer, ты слабак , го ))
<Scrimmer> пф
<Scrimmer> слабак
<Scrimmer> сам играй
<artus> Scrimmer, запускайся давай
<Romul> artus да я знаю что канал ubuntu. просто уже не знаю где спросить
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, сейчас артус и тебя в гугл отправит
<Scrimmer> запускаться?
<artus> Romul, а че, в шапке уже написано что тут можно приходить с самыми дурацким вопросами?
<artus> Scrimmer, нуу
<Scrimmer> ты меня обидел :'(
<artus> Scrimmer, слабак :)
<Scrimmer> а по жопе
<Scrimmer> запускаю стим
<Scrimmer> сек
<Alagos> ы
<Alagos> Scrimmer: что ты там делал?
<Scrimmer> эм
<Scrimmer> я на centos сижу как бэ
<Alagos> Scrimmer: на английском?
<tagezi> ))
<artus> andrex, ты почему в тф о не играеш?
<Scrimmer> нет, у мну Ось цент о_0
<Alagos> там тихо
<Romul> Scrimmer тогда помоги пожалуйста
<Scrimmer> не чувак, тут канал убунты
<artus> @kick Romul ты каналом ошибся
<Scrimmer> ща сек
<Scrimmer> карту ищу
<Romul> я конечно извиняюсь
<Alagos> А ты настойчив.
<Romul> вообще то я хотел в приват перейти
<[Raiden]> Romul:  заведи ещё жабер на жабер ру возможно нейдешь кого-нить. Федора там точно живая.
<[Raiden]> Может быть только не в это время, а ближе к дню по мск.
<Romul> спасибо
<Romul> задолбался с этими WiFi свистками
<Romul> Raiden может ты подскажешь. WiFi   адаптер который без проблем заработает в любых nix
<Romul> в убунте атерос без проблем
<[Raiden]> У меня tp-link tl-wn722n , чип вроде тоже атерос
<[Raiden]> работает
<[Raiden]> как точку досупа иногда юзаю, через 1 кривую прогу. )
<[Raiden]> Если для десктопа адаптер, то именно такой ок. А подставка-удлиннитель сгодится для флешек  ещё.
<[Raiden]> Для ноута надо поменьше чего-то
<Scrimmer> artus, я не могу играть в етот треш )
<[Raiden]> Romul: Я с другими не сталкивался.  Так что спроси ещё кого-нить, либо смотри что бы чип был атерос.
<artus> слабак, я уже на 3м месте )))
<tagezi> всем ночи
<artus> Scrimmer, 2е )))
<artus> Scrimmer, на этой карте снипер рулит) а ты соабак :D
<Romul> спасибо у меня такой же адаптер есть )
<artus> аххахааа, меня читером назвали :D
<artus> вобщем иногда руки помнят :D
<[Raiden]> вброшу немного ) http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0107/h_1357510904_2315420_0ea6e155a0.png
<only_you> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0107/h_1357511223_6212956_761c019504.png   как побороть полоски вверху в гтк софте?
<[Raiden]> интересный вопрос. Не знаю, у меня так же.
<only_you> только на x86-64 заметил такое
<[Raiden]> я раньше не замечал. Сча посмотрб старые шоты с дэдбифом )
<only_you> пиджин, дидбиф и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Не смог найти )
<only_you> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0107/h_1357511929_7216833_a3c05c7c67.png
<only_you> на 12.10 так же
<[Raiden]> а.. ты про такие полоски
<[Raiden]> У меня таких нет
<only_you> вверху две бельіе полосьі
<[Raiden]> и небыло
<only_you> а тьі о каких подумал?)
<[Raiden]> ну я думал в табах, есть там 1 подполосочка которой нету на йути софтинах с табами
<[Raiden]> у меня вот так http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0107/h_1357512133_8217909_71224442e2.png
<[Raiden]> чего ты сам намудрил скорее всего. Какая-то тема другая или какой-то кривой ппа с oxygen-gtk
<only_you> а, понял
<only_you> тема оригинальная же
<only_you> никаких ппа не подключал
<[Raiden]> покажи apt-cache policy gtk3-engines-oxygen
<only_you> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0107/h_1357512418_5291558_8739f4aefa.png
<[Raiden]> возможно в этом пакете проблема. у меня 1.1.0
<[Raiden]> 1.1.0-0ubuntu1
<only_you> может. ок, спасибо за помощь)
<[Raiden]> Можно попробовать октатить версию и поставить холд на пакет. Это при условии что виновник правильно найден.
<[Raiden]> откатить*
<[Raiden]> а.. у тебя ещё и раринг
<[Raiden]> хрен его знает
<only_you> сильно не мешает. может, к релизу кде 4.10 или 13.04 попрявят
<[Raiden]> может быть, не знаю ) Это если гтк тема часть кде )
<[Raiden]> иначе придется с этим жить, ждать обновления пакета , либо откатывать
<only_you> но баг забавньій)
<[Raiden]> короче посмотрим ) У меня кстати сча 4.10rc2 , в 12.10
<[Raiden]> с ппа
<only_you> кстати, очень стабильно
<only_you> не единого разрьіва
<only_you> 13.04 с 4.10рк
<[Raiden]> обычно я беты вообще не смотрю, но в этот раз не удержался.  Да, у меня особых нареканий на rc2 тоже нет )
<[Raiden]> 4.9.97 в эбауте
<only_you> да
<[Raiden]> ок
<only_you> сбежал с гнома2, юнити, лхде на кде4 с покупкой нового ноута)
<[Raiden]> ясно.
<[Raiden]> Я думаю нас будет становиться больше )  Железо новеет у людей , да и кде оптимизят потихоньку. А остальыне среды так и останутся либо лайт для олдкомпов, либо ужасом типа гнома3 :)
<only_you> поставил сюда сперва лхде, потом кде
<[Raiden]> Хотя время покажет.
<only_you> разницьі в бьістродействии не заметил совсем
<[Raiden]> Ну на нормальном железе так и должно быть.
<only_you> даже юнити не тормозила
<only_you> но слишком много озу сьела
<[Raiden]> Юнити на моем железе тоже неплохо работает. Мне оно просто не понравилось и оценивал я не только панелки с дашем )
<[Raiden]> Хотя за тот год что оно вылезло на десктоп у юнити мног олюбителей появилось...
<only_you> мне дизайн понравился у юнити. но пока сьіровато, имхо
<[Raiden]> Мне не нравится что гном3 основа. Тот же наутилус они форкнули ,но поздно. Он менее урезан н овсеравн оурезан.
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<only_you> вот бьі тему амбиенс на кедах поюзать
<only_you> да-да. с наутилусом совсем печаль
<[Raiden]> Можно найти заголовки и расцветку )  а вот с вид окон сложнее. Можно симитировать с помощью темы qtcurve , если только
<only_you> <sarcasm> скоро гном3 сам себя вьіпилит </sarcasm>
<[Raiden]> МОжно как-нить днем попробовать. Сча лень
<only_you> покажи, пожалуйста, если что-то подобное приготовишь)
<[Raiden]> сча могу только заголовоки окон показать. Сам можешь найти там же где их выберать
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0107/h_1357513242_4249401_e7132252cd.png
<[Raiden]> кнопка загрузить
<only_you> во, спс
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0107/h_1357513734_9278205_73e4541182.png
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> тема окон правда осталась оксиген, только цвет поменялся
<aleksei`> внатуре на амбиенс похоже ))
<aleksei`> [Raiden], у тебя моник сколько дюймов?
<only_you> годнота
<[Raiden]> 22, но не HD , 1680х
<aleksei`> эхх, ((
<[Raiden]> чего так печально? сча 22-24 дюйма если ТН , то ваще дешево
<only_you> только вот ambience не находит(
<[Raiden]> ambiance
<aleksei`> да я не про про то что дорого, а про то что на ноуте у меня 15 вайд
<[Raiden]> а.. Ну я не знаю чег овы все кинулись ноуты покупать.
<aleksei`> дык у меня ноут уже года 4 )))
<[Raiden]> если выход есть на моник ,можно дома использовать как десктоп.
<[Raiden]> т.е. клава , мышка ,монитор
<aleksei`> это да
<[Raiden]> некотоыре тв так юзают )
<aleksei`> но в основном ноут везде с собой тягаю по работе
<[Raiden]> ясно. А мне комп нужен либо дома либо на работе стоит другой комп.
<aleksei`> просто кеды на твоём монике прикольно смотрятся, а у мн яместа мало )))
<[Raiden]> так что эра ноутбуков до меня не дошла.
<[Raiden]> во тчиталку иногда хочется купить с чернилами, но пока обхожусь смартфоном )
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: тут панель умеет скрываться и  перекрываться и менять размеры.
<aleksei`> такая же фигня, купил себе prestigio pap 4000 и обхожусь ))
<[Raiden]> мелкая панелька будет выглядеть например так , тут ещё гном в виртуалке старый :) http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0107/h_1357514345_6563766_21841b0fcb.png
<[Raiden]> юнити конечно за счет заголовков на верхней панели экономичная...
<aleksei`> юнити мне не нравится
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: )
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: тогда ещё могу добавить что панель тут можно и вообще удалить.
<aleksei`> чёт багов там многовато пока что
<aleksei`> были бы кеды как гном классический без эффектов совсем, былоб круто)))
<[Raiden]> так тут эффекты отключаются или налету или хоткеем. МОжно даже сделать профиль выполняющий скрипт выключающий эффекты от розетки и отключающий от батарейки
<[Raiden]> тут менеджер питания позволяет действия делать
<[Raiden]> *или галкой или хоткеем
<aleksei`> ну вот видишь, хорошо что подсказал где искать ))
<[Raiden]> )
<aleksei`> а то бы я фиг нашёл ))
<aleksei`> у меня кеды при 4 гб памяти и двухядерке тормозят
<[Raiden]> а что у  тебя сча-то , гном?
<aleksei`> кеды сейчас
<[Raiden]> )
<aleksei`> гном чёт приелся
<aleksei`> вот и навесил я на свой гном стандартные кеды ))
<[Raiden]> ну понятно.
<aleksei`> только подтормаживают они
<aleksei`> немного
<aleksei`> тут жена как-то мой ноут взяла и рассказывает мне потом что мол у меня какая-то странная версия виндовза установлена )))
 * aleksei` reboot
#ubuntu-ru 2013-12-30
<tagezi> утро
<_d4vid> ny..
<SergeyIT> и что это было?
<vamadir> Привет всем! Есть проблема при импорте freeradius schema.sql долго висит консоль, после 2 минут убиваю процесс. И портится сам файл schema.sql.
<vamadir> кто нить сталкивался с подобной проблемой?
<SergeyIT> так это к специалистам надо
<vamadir> ^_^
<vamadir> деор в том что после mysql -u radius -p radius < /etc/freeradius/sql/mysql/schema.sql Полная тишина. Хоть бы ошибку вывел. А то просто висит и все
<SergeyIT> может лог или опции есть какие?
<vamadir> Ну есть, логи но только в случае если с самим процессом траблы. А при импорте ничего нет в логах.
<vamadir> всем спасибо решил проблему. Добавил все ручную
<SergeyIT> )), и стоит автоматизировать, если вручную проще ?
<vamadir> Да так то долно было все нормально быть, только почему до этого не канало, хз. Конечно можно убить пару часиков и выяснить причину, но как то влом. Работает ведь :)
<vamadir> О!!! выяснил причину ошибки импорта. sql авторизация проходит через раз. Пойду копать sql
<tagezi> блин, оказываеться не у одного у меня не новый год.. )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, НГ - понятие относительное
<UNIm95> ping
<ubuntuhelp> UNIm95, Есть контакт.
<UNIm95> ping
<ubuntuhelp> UNIm95, Понг понг понг...
<UNIm95> ubuntuhelp: Спасибо
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/786414 какую я новость пропустил...
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClQcUyhoxTg
#ubuntu-ru 2013-12-31
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://cdn.trinixy.ru/pics5/20131231/new_year_08.jpg
<altunin> Привет всем! С наступающим!)
<Anton2d> Да всех с ННГ! ;)
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: сами выстроили? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> из сети откуда то
<andrex> похоже было на "Да пошли все далеко!"
<tagezi> ннг - Новые независимые государства
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/yJPvHT
<tagezi> =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: скорее вот это http://trinixy.ru/pics5/20131231/podborka_67.jpg
<vamadir> народ, есть скрин новогодней елки с анимецией снега? а то как то не празднично дома. Хоть заставку повесить
<altunin> http://dfiles.ru/files/w0nl7mdcy тут есть, но не факт что подойдут
<altunin> http://solnyshko.okis.ru/Brushes_Stylex1.html
<tagezi> vamadir: ты в г+ есть?
<tagezi> vamadir: короче там есть фича, можно на фотку снег наложить.. берёшь то что нравиться, грузишь туда, накладываешь снег, скачиваешь и ставишь на стол.. можешь целы альбом сделать и обоизаставить менятся.. а ещё можно пверх всех окон поставить фот
<tagezi> о рамку и настроить на папку с новогодними фотками
<_d4vid> с наступающим новым 2014 годом!
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/tUsOa5
<Wizard> _d4vid: Что с ним?
<tagezi> Wizard: с кем?
<Wizard> <_d4vid> с наступающим новым 2014 годом!
<Wizard> С этом годом? :>
<Wizard> этим*
<tagezi> со следующим.. этот 2013
<tagezi> с наступающим значит что он приходит.. вот-вот скоро придёт (наступит)
<tagezi> и придавит нас всех )
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> http://bi.gazeta.pl/im/6c/02/e8/z15204972Q,Najsmieszniejsze-obrazki-2013-roku.jpg
<tagezi> "Нельзя ли у трамвая вакзал остановить" (с)  =)
<Wizard> :)
<vamadir> самые самые встретят новый год в азероте :)
<Wizard> Я дома.
<Wizard> Но надо поспать хорошо, чтобы прыжки с трамплина в Garmisch посмотреть ;)
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38760
<aleksei`> драсте ))
<aleksei`> всех с наступающим
<[koshka]> опана
<[koshka]> с наступающим, ребята!)
 * [koshka] кинула тапком в artus
 * andrex кинул унтой в [koshka]
 * [koshka] покусала andrex
<andrex> вредное животное
<[koshka]> какое есть :P
<_d4vid> дикая кошка
<_d4vid> брыс в камыши обратно .. )
<[koshka]> фигасе
<_d4vid> гг
<[koshka]> Артус, меня обижают, где ты ходишь??
<[koshka]> baronos, меня обижают!!!
<andrex> в отпуске они все
<andrex> я за них
<andrex> _d4vid, в следующем году предется тебя в жертву кошке отдать
<andrex> :D
<_d4vid> лол
<_d4vid> кошка старая .. не дожевёт )
<_d4vid> аж на всех бросается .. видимо колбасу с челами попутала .. зрение к старости сами знаете какое становится..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> она по другой причине на людей боросается. на улице тепло как висной
<_d4vid> у кошки один глаз покрыт белой плёнкой а второй позеленел от голода..
<_d4vid> да ты прав.. она ешё как потерпевшая по углам бегает и сыкает где захочется)
<_d4vid> и такой визг на всю хату ........ мяууууу .. я хочууу... )
<_d4vid> "колбаскуууу" ^^
<andrex> _d4vid, осторожнее будь во словах своих сын мой)
<_d4vid> разве прозвучал мат?
<andrex> я не про мат, а поро смысл
<_d4vid> ок)
<_d4vid> но ет уже как кто понял.. я имел ввиду про ту которую кушают ^^
<andrex> воть воть воть
<_d4vid> гг
<NIKO_NICK> Всех с Наступающим! а кого уже с наступившим!) Подскажите - только что поставил убунту 12.04. и вылезла такая проблема. Если обновиться полностью - вылезает какая то проблема с дровами на видюшку. То есть появляется черный экран и все. (кнтр+альт+ф1 ра
<NIKO_NICK> ботает) так вот. можно ли как нибудь сделать бэкап что бы быстро к нему откатываться? чтобы поинраться с драйверами
<andrex> просто не обновлять дрова?
<NIKO_NICK> ну....
<andrex> !backup | NIKO_NICK
<ubuntuhelp> NIKO_NICK: Есть много способов забэкапить Вашу систему. Вот некоторые из них: http://retimer.ru/2009/12/backup-utils-ubuntu/ на анг тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi См. также !sbackup и !cloning.
<NIKO_NICK> мне кажется что стим поставлю, буду играться а оно тормозит начнет. или нет?)
<NIKO_NICK> Андрекс, спасибо
<andrex> зависит от компа
<uintptr_t> а у вас часом не nouveau?)
<andrex> ну и настроек
<andrex> если оно то нужно заблеклистить гада
<[koshka]> дерзкий парень какой то
<NIKO_NICK> к сожалению не знаю.
<uintptr_t> ожидаемо
<NIKO_NICK> ) система чистая
<uintptr_t> сходили б в additional drivers и сменили nouveau на драйвер
<NIKO_NICK> только поставил (в 3й раз уже)
<uintptr_t> по-русски это называется "драйверы устройств", если память не подводит
<NIKO_NICK> тык вот
<NIKO_NICK> ставлю таам галочку - он их качает - перезагружаюсь - черный экран
<uintptr_t> /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<NIKO_NICK> да, если я вас правильно понял (с)
<NIKO_NICK> сейчассистема чистая
<NIKO_NICK> я не устанавливал дрова. Ибо с телефона искать и решать проьлему неудобно
<uintptr_t> ctrl+alt+f* работает
<uintptr_t> работайте без иксов
<uintptr_t> текстовые браузеры никто не отменял
<NIKO_NICK> )))
<uintptr_t> с них таки возможно найти решение проблемы
<uintptr_t> инфа 100%
<NIKO_NICK> кстати, xorg папки нет
<NIKO_NICK> она же появляется когда драйвера появляются?
<uintptr_t> там не папка, а файл
<uintptr_t> Xorg.0.log
<andrex> карта у тебя вобще какая7
<NIKO_NICK> 740m
<NIKO_NICK> + intel 4000
<uintptr_t> кстати, если вы собираетесь играть, смысл было ставить линукс (пусть даже он убунту)?
<NIKO_NICK> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<NIKO_NICK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6668815/
<uintptr_t> это надо было постить после глюков
<NIKO_NICK> я считаю что линукс очень сильно набирает обороты. И было бы неплохо в нем освоится
<andrex> http://askubuntu.com/questions/339210/install-nvidia-geforce-740m-driver-in-ubuntu-12-04
<andrex> те bumblebee нада или както так вобщем
<andrex> у тя гибридная графа
<uintptr_t> правильно считаете
<uintptr_t> однако осваиваться в нем надо начиная с консоли
<uintptr_t> я бородат
<NIKO_NICK> к чему  было последнее?)
<uintptr_t> я всегда после утверждения о том, что осваиваться нужно с консоли, так говорю
<uintptr_t> привычкою стало :)
<Leagnus> привет!  рябят, тут кто-нить на питоне пишет?
<uintptr_t> змею поймать и писать на ней? да вы изверг!
<Leagnus> ага, зелёным звони :')
<Leagnus> только учти, что они хиппи
<tagezi> много писать нужно?
<andrex> !Bumblebee is <reply> Установка и настройка поддержки Nvidia Optimus тут : http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/bumblebee
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, andrex
<Leagnus> не, я посоветоваться: я поддерживаю проект на OSCommerce на php
<Leagnus> а нужно продвинуться на что-то более быстрое,
<Leagnus> и вот в связи с чем думаю сменить язык
<andrex> Leagnus, /msg alis list #*python*
<tagezi> пиши на с++
<tagezi> питон не так быстр
<JohnDoe_71Rus> писателям http://hackertyper.net/
<aleksei`> за-то на питоне можно такого намутить ... )
<andrex> с НГ меня, че)
<[koshka]> с Новым годом тебя
<[koshka]> и где мой подарок? :D
 * andrex подарил tagezi [koshka]'е
<andrex> кушай на здоровье
<[koshka]> он молочный? :D
<andrex> из молочного мяса
 * JohnDoe_71Rus велик и могуч русский язык. кого кому он подарил...
<andrex> да там от руского тока "подарил"
<andrex> c*
<[koshka]> ))
<tagezi> жена против будет.. )
<tagezi> готовить дома будет некому )))
<tagezi> andrex: с новым годом тебя
<andrex> пасибки
<NIKO_NICK> Кто советовал бамблби установить?)
<NIKO_NICK> спасибки!)
<andrex> немазашто
<aleksei`> ещё раз всех с наступающим или уже с наступившим )))
<Anton2d> Есть я в 2014-м!
<uintptr_t> поздравляем-с
<uintptr_t> через 60 - 22 минут я буду в 2014-м
<andrex> я уже как 2 с половой в 14
<snql> дом, милый дом
<uintptr_t> ну-с, господа, с новым годом всех, кто в GMT +6
<uintptr_t> здоровья, счастья, уодки побольше
<uintptr_t> и чтоб плазма не падала
<andrex> уодку се оставь а плазмы нету(
<uintptr_t> я не пью, так что уодка мне незачем
<andrex> [Raiden], бу
<[Raiden]> Привет )
<[Raiden]> С насутпающим, если ещё не отметили )
<uintptr_t> вас также
<andrex> ща как шапку одену...
<uintptr_t> эх, увидить бы вот еще приятное лицо по зомбоящику теперь
<andrex> и отправлю всех отмечать
<uintptr_t> а то там один путенг да киркоровы всякие
<uintptr_t> хорошо что я его и не смотрю
<[Raiden]> http://s4.goodfon.ru/image/573957-1920x1080.jpg
<uintptr_t> с полок всю уодку уже забрали, да?
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> с наступающим
<andrex> снапршедшим
<artus> аа, ты ж из будущего, как там кстати?
<andrex> да все также
<artus> ээх
<andrex> ижна скучно
<artus> а я думал уже счастье вселенское наступило
<andrex> атомную боеголовку не дають такюы наступило)
<artus> свою сделай :)
<[Raiden]> http://inotv.rt.com/2013-12-31/Novogodnee-pozdravlenie-nastoyashhego-Deda-Moroza
<artus> [Raiden], он ряженый и ненастоящий :D
<andrex> если тама не новогодня боеголовка, пусть тя покарает ктулху
<artus> да и ваще с треуголкой на голове , не вариант
<andrex> Дедушка мороз, в следующем гду я точно хочу ядерную бомбу, а не коняшку:)
<artus> andrex, ммм, набор ручек, чумадан конвертов чистых с марками и цистерну сибирской язвы в порошке :D
<[Raiden]> зачем тебе )
<andrex> феерверг пущать же
<andrex> фаерверг
<andrex> artus, +1)
<artus> ладно, пойду чето нахобочу
<andrex> я уже схоюотал
<[Raiden]> Он ряженый, но официальынй русский Дед Мороз )
<andrex> Исус еврей но официально русский)
<[Raiden]> Только раньше они в синем были. У меня ест ьигрушки старые, он там в синей шубе. Потом стали красные, как сантаклаусы.
<andrex> Синие это само за себя говорит, а красные это уже с бодуна
<andrex> не тот деад мороз пошел
<[Raiden]> http://www.qwas.ru/images/ded-18.jpg
<andrex> с НГ http://pics.livejournal.com/citalka/pic/000b8xwc  :)
<andrex> [koshka], ты тама уже все или еще не все
<andrex> ?
<[koshka]> еще не все
<[koshka]> ))
<[koshka]> пепси пью
<tagezi> =)
<maristo> novan jaron!
<tagezi> с прошедшим, злые нелюди )
<artus> и тебя пусть белки покусают
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-01
<tagezi> =)
<NIKO_NICK> С новым годом!)
<[koshka]> artus, рррр
<andrex> [koshka], цыц
<[koshka]> ((
<baronos> Хохо
<[koshka]> где вообще мой подарок то?
<andrex> спит походу
<snql> с наступившим )
<_d4vid> uy
<snql> ребят есть проблема, иногда кривожопы фильмы переконвертировать любят, после чего звук становится тихим и почти ничего на ноуте не слышно
<snql> программно усилить звук как то можно?
<andrex> vlc может, тама предусиление гдет есть
<andrex> или как оно зовецо
<snql> vlc знаю. и в powerdvd booster есть, но мне нужно на флеше в браузере
<andrex> ну еще в микшере есть тама мона выше 100 процентов выкрутить
<snql> конкретно флеш это контейнер. следвательно теоретически нужна надстройка над звуковым драйвером
<snql> ладно обругаю русским матом руковода сайта
<aleksei`> всем привет
<[koshka]> привет
<snql> ну кому под елку свитер с оленями подарили?
<tagezi> snql: в мою сторону не смотри )
<tagezi> [koshka]: чото ты сегодня долго как-то ))
<andrex> мне оленя подарили в свитере :D
<snql> tagezi: хД ты самый вероятный кандидат ))
<tagezi> не, мне подарили кухоный комбайн..
<tagezi> ну почти комбайн..
<tagezi> вот, пробую.. меренги делаю сейчас.. белки взбил как по рецепту прям, секунда в секунду )
<punkhead> всех с новым годом !
<tagezi> с 2015?
<punkhead> 14
<andrex> до нэ
<tagezi> punkhead: перепугал блин.. я думал год проспал
<tagezi> вчера вроде всех уже поздравили
<punkhead> :-D
<[Raiden]> Я вижу вы тут не скучаете. В общем поздравляю все с НГ. Мы пережили сложный 2013 год. Мимо нас пронеслось пару очередных апокалипсов и т.д. Включая гном3 , гыгы. Но мы живы, а значит всё продолжается и дальше будет только лучше :)
<snql> райден свитер с оленями вырос?
<[Raiden]> ага, каждый год на нём всё больше оленей
<snql> :] :] :] :] :] :]
<[Raiden]> О. моя первая проблема в этом году
<[Raiden]> Configuration file: /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf
<[Raiden]> nl80211: 'nl80211' generic netlink not found
<[Raiden]> Failed to initialize driver 'nl80211'
<[Raiden]> А блин, у меня вифи адаптер отключен. Это я оказывается косячу )
<tagezi> даже не удивительно )
<punkhead> вопрос о тв hdmi и ubuntu снят
<punkhead> в нвидия дровах есть фишечка underscan
<punkhead> не знаю как в русской версии называется
<punkhead> вот его добавляешь и убавляются края экрана
<punkhead> ))
<punkhead> на 319 дровах есть по крайней мере ))
<punkhead> единственный прикол после перезагруза сбоку и снизу ещё области если пролистывать появляются
<punkhead> но это ничего страшного зато края нормальные а то невидно не верх было не правую сторону юнити
<punkhead> тьфу - левую
<shenmue> тест
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue, Есть контакт.
<shenmue> всех с нг и всем по снегрудочке!!!
<[Raiden]> )
<snql> shenmue: где прячутся снегурочки, ведь по статистике их больше :\
<shenmue> [Raiden]: линь может не поддерживать определеную оперативку или ее частоту?
<[Raiden]> врятли
<[Raiden]> биос - может
<[Raiden]> и чипсет
<shenmue> хм... у меня линь жалуется на отсуствие оперативы вообще
<shenmue> эээ.... комп купил на прошлой неделе
<shenmue> вообщем буду ставить - отпишусь как это выглядит
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-02
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<_d4vid> tu..
<andrex> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Failed!
<andrex> ubuntuhelp, шутник блин
<aleksei`> доброе утро ))
<punkhead> ;-)
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<Wizard> Привет.
<[Raiden]> Привет
<Wizard> Всё работает? :Р
<[Raiden]> да, что удивительно )
<[Raiden]> Хотя надеюсь, что 14.х будет работать лучше
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/791946
<[Raiden]> http://img12.nnm.me/5/c/f/2/9/f0f513919f27db7d1c8b27f99c9.jpg
<shenmue> райден ты в космос улетел?
<[Raiden]> Ну, за последние 2 часа немножко да. Допил остаток шампанского
<Anton2d> Я после 31 и 1-го смотреть и даже думать о выпивке, не хочу....
<Wizard> :)
<[Raiden]> )
<snql> панки хой
<[Raiden]> панков бывает интересн опослушать. Но быть панком это фу.
<[Raiden]> )
<Wizard> Ну, надо редко моятся.
<Wizard> Фу.
<snql> только вонь, только хардкор
<[Raiden]> у тошибы своё производство хдд или они под своей маркой кого-то продают?
<[Raiden]> похоже что свою и часть в китае
<[Raiden]> ё
<nexxxt> всем привет
<nexxxt> с наступившим
<UNIm95> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> UNIm95, Ну понг, и что?
<UNIm95> Всех с наступившим.
<[Raiden]> привет и тебя
<SergeyIT> Ку
<[Raiden]> ку
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  Спасибо
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: андройд если, посмотри ещё Android irc
<Sergey_IT> здесь 14.04, а там андроид 4.03 был )  (только поставил)
<[Raiden]> 4.х это хорошо...
<[Raiden]> хотя по секрету скажу, мне и 2.3.6 неплохо жилось, а лаунчер Holo давал ифейс похожий на 4х.
<markmx> други, помогите с curlftpfs какой ему надо файл rc кормить, чтобы он не светил паролями в процессах?
<markmx> создал netrc а ему пофигу
<[Raiden]> может лучше попользуешся filezilla ?
<markmx> консольная оно?
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> в консоли по фтп mc умеет ходить
<markmx> не то
<markmx> мне надо примаунтить, натворить дел, отмаунтить
<markmx> по крону
<markmx> все, я дурак сам себе буртинил
<markmx> :)
<markmx> всем спасибо все работает
<UNIm95> Вопросик есть. Есть кто в Live for speed играющий?
<overmind> как победить ШГ в qt-приложениях в 12.04?
<tagezi> поставить нормальные шрифты?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: возможно при запуске под юнити или хфце там что-то не так )
<tagezi> ну, в тиории шрифты должны выглядеть как в кде
<overmind> там многостарничное обсуждений в багзилле, но рецепта рабочего не нашёл
<overmind> ещё убунта не видит своей конфигурялкой звуковуху, хотя в  alsamixer ок
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-03
<shenmue> мдя
<tagezi> ArtemZ: и тебе полтора экрана мусора на монитор каджое утро
<tagezi> =)
<ArtemZ> tagezi: что, нафлудил перезаходами чтоли?
<tagezi> да, выходами входами )
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/2mHID
<_d4vid> my..
<snql> панки хой
<andrex> пшел вонь
<_d4vid> :)
<aleksei`> прЫвет ))
<[Raiden]> Шрифт в конки понравился http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/9994519
<snql> ^^
<brestows> всем хай
<UNIm95> Ку
<_d4vid> re..
<brestows> оо тут даже живые есть :)
<snql> потыкай палочкой, может еще не сдохли :3
<brestows> да не если и живы то присмерти :) хотя видать запоследние 3-4 дня столько выжрали алкоголя что им и ядерный взрыв не угроза :)
<andrex> живее всех живых, и если ядреный взрыв будет сдохну не раздумывая
 * snql потыкал бородой andrex
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB2WBRqNk9s
 * andrex сбрил бороду snql
 * andrex побрел в ребут
<punkhead> :)
<OnkelTem> Привет
<OnkelTem> У меня какя-то хрень случилась. Ни с того ни с сего бубунта давай спрашивать меня пароль для Keyring
<OnkelTem> говорит что пароль, который я раньше использовал для логина больше не подходит
<punkhead> а какой вводил для кей ринга
<punkhead> там не обязательно такой же
<punkhead> ?
<OnkelTem> я понимаю, но сообщение на экране именно такое
<andrex> ну либо ты его сменил либо переставлял и сменил вобщем сменил ты пасс
<OnkelTem> andrex: а где он хоть меняется то
<OnkelTem> в settings этого вооще нет
<OnkelTem> я бы лучше вообще удалил эту подсистему. От неё один гемор
<andrex> ну удали
<punkhead> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=204659.0
<punkhead> вот было
<andrex> gnome-keyring вродь оно
<OnkelTem> punkhead: ага, спасибо
<punkhead> незачто
<punkhead> )
<punkhead> шо то выходные надоели
<punkhead> кто нить на убунте drupal7 юзал ?
<punkhead> проблемка в том что на страницу сайта заходишь а там радостная фраза апача - что всё работает а в друпе всё опубликовано на главной странице
<punkhead> что такое непойму
<punkhead> ну я второй день как в друполе пытаюсь разобраться ))
<andrex> молодец, разбирайся дальше :D
<snql> [Raiden]: как некрасиво, песни про нашу славу в тихаря слушаем?
<[Raiden]> Про вашу?
<andrex> xD
<[Raiden]> Нет, я про нашу слушаю )
<andrex> а у меня есть зеленая шапко :D
<teddyp1cker> вот кстати отличный способ клиент яндекс-диска сделать удобнее - http://goo.gl/zKfkHR
<punkhead> аааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааа
<punkhead> ничего не могу поделать
<teddyp1cker> только для кед правда
<[Raiden]> snql: и почему втихаря? Иди ещё поспи , плохо выспался видать )
<punkhead> что сделать чтоб страница была
<punkhead> а не апачино высказывание
<snql> [Raiden]: плохо
<andrex> punkhead, /msg alis list #*drupal*
<punkhead> где сиё изречение написать ? в консоли ?
<andrex> в клиенте
<punkhead> спасибо
<punkhead> тока мне кажется что я смутно это представляю
<punkhead> щас у меня админка в браузере
<[Raiden]> punkhead: тебя послали каналы про друпалу искать в ирц
<punkhead> :-D
<punkhead> ага спасибо что то у меня уже крыша течёт от lamp и друпала
<andrex> юзай падарожник
<punkhead> :-D
<punkhead> вообщем что нить посмотрю а завтра продолжу
<punkhead> что то неправильно с местом хранения страниц и вообще не связано с апачем
<OnkelTem> http://ubuntustudio.org/
<OnkelTem> Век живи, век учись
<OnkelTem> Только что случайно наткнулся на этот distribution
<OnkelTem> http://pkg-freebob.alioth.debian.org/lowlat.html - ёлы палы
<OnkelTem> То есть как, я понял, Ubuntu Studio пашет на real-time kernel
<OnkelTem> У нас тут есть музыканты, кстати?
<OnkelTem> Пробовали ли Mixxx?
<andrex> mixxx фигня lmms или fls то все могет
<snql> UBUNTU STUDIO?
<snql> ЗАЧЕМ
<snql> ой пардон
<[Raiden]> почему бы и нет
<OnkelTem> snql: для серьезных прилад, которые со звуком и видео работают
<OnkelTem> latency там уменьшено по максимуму
<OnkelTem> andrex: в mixxx пульт зато можно подключить как я понял. Он для этих, задротов
 * OnkelTem никогда не понимал этих пластиночников
 * OnkelTem запустил mixxx чтобы замедлить прелюдию Скрябина в исполнении какого-то профи
<OnkelTem> Как гвозди микроскопом
<UNIm95> тест
<ubuntuhelp> UNIm95, Failed!
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38785
<tagezi> 0.81% линуксов посещающих википедию не андройд и не убунту )
<Sergey_IT> меряетесь?
<[Raiden]> можно и так сказать
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-04
<Lorgus> hi all
<_d4vid> zu..
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> http://img12.nnm.me/5/f/8/f/4/5092a0b0c3f1d6f0d44ecdb0cfe.jpg
<andrex> ща суда как хлынет толпа тролей :D
<[Raiden]> будет повеселей в новом году )
<UNIm95> andrex: [Raiden]: Так а что я пропустил?
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: r снял из флагов канала.
<[Raiden]> обязательынй идент
<UNIm95> Ну норм=)
<Wizard> Привет!
<UNIm95> andrex ты чего такой добрый?
<andrex> а фз) могу обратно запихать всех)
<andrex> амнистия вобщем
<[Raiden]> ))
<andrex> :D
<[Raiden]> В мск сегодня посыпал реденький снег и температура даже ниже 0.
<[Raiden]> кажется зима начинается
<andrex> -6 у мну
<andrex> жара
<snql> панки хой
<andrex> сам такой
 * snql потыкал жирной бородой andrex
 * andrex поджег бороду snql
<andrex> немоднявче ныне жырной бородой тыкать
<[Raiden]> Был у меня 1 друг панк. Чуть младше меня. Но его организм не перенес наркотиков и алкоголя.
<[Raiden]> в общем лучше приобщиться к какой-нить другой сабкультуре )
<andrex> и щас этот друг спит с миром)
<[Raiden]> угу
<snql> это не панки а самозванци позор
 * [koshka] обняла mva
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0104/h_1388836605_2495760_e8d6af30a1.png
<aleksei`> прЫвет всем )
<andrex> еще раз и рнакажу
<andrex> -р
<aleksei`> меня?
<andrex> ага
<aleksei`> за что?
<andrex> за коверканье слов намереное
<aleksei`> где такой пунктик есть?
<andrex> 2.6
<[Raiden]> )
<aleksei`> надо же
<aleksei`> там точно написанно так ))
<tagezi> чото andrex'а киает из добраты в строгость )) не к добру это =)
<mva> [koshka]: re
<[koshka]> tagezi, старость походу
<[koshka]> mva, мя)
<andrex> [koshka], ну че внучко, как Дела то хоть, давай рассказывай :D
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<andrex> чет вымерли все...
<Sergey_IT> andrex, здесь же клуб молчаливых, а ты оп и нарушаешь
<[Raiden]> у амеров в 5 штатах ЧП из-за снегопадов
<andrex> :(
<andrex> :)
<[Raiden]> В штате Коннектикут в настоящий момент более 1000 домов остаются без электричества. На автозаправочных станциях наблюдаются перебои с бензином.
<andrex> одна новость круче другой, вот когда у них вся инфраструктура в городах разваливацо начнет, потому что не обновлялась уже лет 100, тогда и будет веселуха
<Sergey_IT> так детройт уже рухнул
<[Raiden]> электричество у них и правда частенько вырубает.
<[Raiden]> но в целом они чинят
<[Raiden]> Как сообщили в Национальной погодной службе США, вечером в четверг, по неофициальным наблюдениям, самый высокий уровень снега был зафиксирован в городе Боксфорд к северу от Бостона - 53 см.
<[Raiden]> при пол метра снега где угодно может провода порвать и т.д.
<snql> панки хой
<[Raiden]> тут не музыкальный канал
<snql> так субкультура же
<Sergey_IT> суб культура не бывает
<snql> все мы браться
<snql> нам объединяет любовь к халяве
<snql> тоесть к линуксу
<Sergey_IT> ОС должна быть бесплатна
<[Raiden]> такой попадался вам ресурс? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/
<[Raiden]> случайно попал
<[Raiden]> ос должна быть частью устройства и выполнять сразу всё что заявлено
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> как минимум
<[Raiden]> типа тех же прошивок в роутере, телевизоре, телефоне и т.д.
<[Raiden]> включаеш ьи работаешь
<andrex> начать накол чтоль адить за панков)
<andrex> с
<andrex> Пойду у Ваньки Грозного посоветуюсь
<Philipp2007> Всем добрый вечер. Не подскажете в кубунту нет программы настройки подключения удаленного стола? Как называется пакет из убунту с гуи?
<[Raiden]> я не знаю как текущее гномовское зовётся, когда-то давно шло по умолчанию vino  , 1 из реализаций vnc
<[Raiden]> Что же касается кубунты, то в комплекте идёт krdc
<[Raiden]> умеет vnc и rdp , судя по беглому осмотру.
<[Raiden]> А я бы лично советовал бы тимвьюер )
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: спасибо. У меня почему то в меню не было krdc но из консоли запустился.
<[Raiden]> Советский коробок пожирней. Случайно попался в руки советский коробок спичек и оказалось что он покрупней )
<[Raiden]> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9303/193687024.5/0_c7a58_bc017fb_XXXL.jpg
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: а раньше еще и деревянные были
<[Raiden]> да, я помню
<Philipp2007> Raiden подскажи еще пожалуйста. Ты назвал программы клиенты а сервер удаленного стола как называется? В убунту System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop а в кубунте найти не могу
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden],коробки разные были от разных производителей
<[Raiden]> не знаю
<[Raiden]> на фотке оба коробка балабановские, из обычной бумажной пачки на 10 коробков.
<[Raiden]> разница только в годах
<[Raiden]> что в целом не важно ) просто под руку попалось
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0104/h_1388860928_7212410_685b7cf064.png - айс бук ридер под вайном
#ubuntu-ru 2014-01-05
<shahid1> Привет ребят)
<shahid1> Можете подсказать, как через wget видео из контактика скачать?
<andrex> так? wget -c http://cs12943v4.vk.me/u64967082/videos/a6fb5f6e99.360.mp4
<Anton2d> Кто скажет на вскидку на gts450 78-80 градусов в нагрузке (хл2) это норм или перегрев ? простой - 60
<Anton2d> Раньше вроде было меньше, но раньше из 3д под убунту, только googleearth было.
<andrex> 35-40 60-63 105 наминал
<andrex> 78-80 уже перегрев посути
<Anton2d> Пора расчехлить пылесос, наверное год в корпус не лазил.
<Anton2d> А вообще официальной инфы не могу найти по макс температурам чипов гпу.
<Anton2d> По сути если уж совсем перегрев - будет снижать частоту автоматом наверное.
<andrex> на чипе все написано должно быть
<Anton2d> общественность пишет "Максимальная рабочая температура 95° C"
<Anton2d> допройду хл2, залезу с пылесосом ;) пусть пока помучается.
<andrex> сними радиатор очисти от термопасты и посмотри че написано, ревизии чипов разные бывают
<Anton2d> тык термопасты нету на замену, а на улице -35 ;) потом гляну что там написано.
<andrex> слабак :D
<_d4vid> ru...
<[Raiden]> http://cdn.ghacks.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/web-browser-memory-use-comparison.png
<andrex> [Raiden], бу
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38790
<andrex> я в пиндюкал ограничения на заходы, а то тут некоторые по 100 раз летают за пол часа
<[Raiden]> ок, я заметил )
<[Raiden]> Похоже нокия могла бы завоевать рынок, если бы не была такой упоротой
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38784
<andrex> а они косякнули теперь трудно назад вернутя будет
<andrex> ща все жестко у них, чуть расслабился, и потерял нишу в рынке
<[Raiden]> Уже не могут, мобильный бизнес продан мс. Вот джолла может что-то сможет сделать )
<[Raiden]> В общем фины всему миру показали  как правильно убить успешную компанию )
<Anton2d> mc завис, первый раз такое вижу ;)
<snql> панки хой
<andrex> у мня вис когда по фтп конектил его)
<snql> панки хой
<[Raiden]> панки не нужны
<andrex> snql, че стабой творицо?
<snql> со мной все хорошо, это вы странные
<snql> никого же не обижаю, а пишете не нужен и сжечь пытаетесь
<andrex> [Raiden], накол его :D
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> +1
<aleksei`> всем ку
<snql> хой
<[Raiden]> snql: у тебя ещё есть время найти другие цели ) http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0105/h_1388922736_3765468_63b0ba5cfb.png
<dddns> Добрый вечер!
<dddns> Товарищи, подскажите пожалуйста sams (или sams2) ведёт лог заголовков посещённых страниц?
<dddns> Или какой-нибудь иной анализатор логов сквида.
<andrex> а никто не знает случем, как забутать isoшку, всмысле как ей скормить бутсектор средствами тукса? или както так :D
<_d4vid> zu..
<artus> вечер
<andrex> ночер
<artus> рано еще для ночера
<andrex> ну у меня ночер
<andrex> как скай грит все у меня не как у юда
<andrex> л
<DaemonXP> Всем привет!
<Sergey_IT> ку от всех
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2014/01/05/smarthome/ - шутки сбываются
<_d4vid> долго я ждал етой функции https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/26715415/Bildschirmfoto%20vom%202014-01-05%2019%3A28%3A45.png
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/792344
#ubuntu-ru 2014-12-29
<afdark> драсти, товарищи!
<afdark> вопрос есть - с ActiveX в Wine ктонить пытался работать?
<afdark>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER afdark pgbiasicghxz
<afdark> товарищи, здрасти
<afdark> есть кто живой?
<afdark> люди, живые есть?
<stanislavp> >/msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER afdark pgbiasicghxz
<stanislavp> лол
<afdark> делал
<andrex> hi
<andrex> !winehq
<ubuntuhelp> Wine Head Quarter проживает на http://winehq.org Данные о совместимости приложений и советы по запуску.
<alexbkk2015> прием прием
#ubuntu-ru 2014-12-30
<red_shuhardt> Привет! Вырубили свет, теперь при старте компьютера выводит окно для авторизации пользователя, но при вводе пароля снова запрашивает пароль. Гостевой сеанс запускается.
<red_shuhardt> раньше было установленно, "не запрашивать пароль при входе в систему". Он и не спрашивал. Неужели файловая система слетела?
<red_shuhardt> хм... в консоли (Сtrl+Alt+f1) получилось залогиниться.
<red_shuhardt> Что можно сделать из этой ситуации? Надо переустанавливать систему?
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt: смотри через консоль лог syslog и dmesg
<SergeyIT> может это? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=245600.0
<SergeyIT>  -> red_shuhardt
<red_shuhardt> ага, в сислоге пишет, что nvidia failed, и надо проверить существуют ли файлы для устройства.
<red_shuhardt> SergeyIT: попробовал способ: cd ~/; rm .Xauthority .ICEauthority, пишет, что файла .ICEauthority не существует. После ребута всё так же.
<SergeyIT> попробуй удалить .Xauthority  там же
<red_shuhardt> SergeyIT: не спаботало.
<red_shuhardt> SergeyIT: попробовал так же sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<red_shuhardt> удалилась, но после ребута всё так же парольь не принимает.
<SergeyIT> нового юзера создай и посмотри
<red_shuhardt> SergeyIT: через гостевой сеанс зайти возможно. А на что смотреть то?
<red_shuhardt> пробовал fsck команду дать, пишет что разделы примонтированы. Их что, отмонтировать для этого надо?
<SergeyIT> создай нового юзера, и если все нормально работает, то проблема в файла первого юзера... можно в новом и остаться
<SergeyIT> проверять лучше в лайва
<SergeyIT> у меня было похожее (из-за контактов) как то, но попортились конфиги компиза, пересоздал их и все заработало
<red_shuhardt> SergeyIT: создал юзверя, работает. А как старого восстановить можно? В чем проблема то с ним?
<red_shuhardt> и как новому пользователю делегировать права старого юзера? Или они на равных правах создаются?
<red_shuhardt> не могу новым юзером использовать sudo, пишет, что пользователь не прописан в файле sudoers.
<red_shuhardt> я сейчас выйду, ответы просмотрю позже в логах, так что за ответы буду очень признателен. Спасибо.
#ubuntu-ru 2014-12-31
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Есть контакт.
<artus> с наступающим
<UNIm95> Некоторых уже с наступившим.
<andrex> без 50 минут наступаю)
<artus> :)
<andrex> artus: бабах)
<artus> andrex, как тама у тебу?
<andrex> да бомбят уже
<andrex> а так все обычно
<artus> а у мну снега нет, совсем :(
<andrex> а у мну нынче с этим норм
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у нас снег появился 25, сразу на следующий день как открыли главную елку на улице
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот кстати, похоже не долг снегу лежать http://temp.2396.ru/
<andrex> забанить всех нафиг) а потом сказать что я пьяненький был чуть чуть)
<UNIm95> andrex:  не забудь логи почистиить
<artus> шооо, фсе уже напились или в трезвеников играете?
<UNIm95> artus: сидим в жаббере у хабрахабра
<artus> а там типа веселуха?
<UNIm95> Там 78 человек флудят
<andrex> эм а нас не позвали)
<andrex> artus: все банем жабру
<artus> andrex, наливай :)
<andrex> былоб че)
<andrex> молока налить могу)
<andrex> ну или морсу
<artus> ога, наливай,  добавим спирт - буит бейлис :D
<andrex> че у кого еще есть? ща коктель бум мутить)
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-01
<Sergey_IT> с Новым годом!
<aleksei`> вечер
<aleksei`> всех с НГ
<aleksei`> всех с НГ
<nexxxt> Ку!
<nexxxt> давненько не захаживал :-)
<Sergey_IT> занесло?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, с Новым годом
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да, и тебя тоже
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-02
<aleksei`> вечер
<Sergey_IT> раннего
<andrex> утер
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-03
<kolobok> привет всем Меня видно?
<kolobok>  /msg ubuntuhelp kolobok
<kolobok> меня видно?
<kolobok>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help
<kolobok_>  /msg nickserv register <aprel1970> <calypso@box.azl>
<kolobok_>  /msg nickserv register <aprel1970> <calypso@box.az>
<UNIm95> !op Есть вопрос.
<UNIm95> Можно ли настроить бота на автоматический ответ для меня видно?
<UNIm95> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, inkvizitor68sl, sharikoff, andrex
<Sergey_IT> типа - UNIm95 почти не виден ?
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: нет для людей вроде колобка
<Sergey_IT> это не лечится
<Tutunak> !nick Tutunak
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick Tutunak'
<Tutunak> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Tutunak> !nick tutunak
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick tutunak'
#ubuntu-ru 2015-01-04
<Big_Aziz> всем ку
<tagezi> re
<Guest14129> ðåáÿòà ÿ ïîíèìàþ ÷òî òóò êàíàë óáóíòó, íî áûòü ìîæåò êòî íèòü ïîæåò ïîìî÷ü ïî ïîäíÿòèþ dhcp ñåðâåðà íà âèíäå 2008?
<ubuntuhelp> Guest14129! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<myordo> âñåì çäðàñüòå,ðåáÿòà íå ìîãëè áû ïîìî÷ü ñ ïîäíÿòèåì dhcp íà âèíäîâñ ñåðâåð 2008?
<BarsSc> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-04
<Sergey_IT> утра
<tagezi> утра
<Leagnus> вы чё, тока встали?
<Leagnus> или вы в Пендосстане?
<Leagnus> в Пендосстане ещё 8-ми нету
<UNIm95> Leagnus: новогодний режим же.
<UNIm95> Кстати: http://tech.onliner.by/2016/01/04/wunderwaffel
<UNIm95> Интересно там что там как хост
<UNIm95> KVM?
<UNIm95> Xen.
<Leagnus> с жиру бесятся
<Leagnus> Господь велил делится. Могли бы из этого железа на новый год сервак дому инвалидов собрать - это было бы круче
<UNIm95> Leagnus: Это железяка для топ гейминга на 7 человек
<Leagnus> ну дык и хватит её для целой сетки детдомов
<flegontoff> День добрый у меня xubuntu 14.04  очень часто при подключении флешки или жесткого диска, носитель перестает быть титаемый другими носителями
<flegontoff> и невозможно произвести удаление, как будто защищен
<tagezi> flegontoff: так может он защищён?
<flegontoff> это тока с убунту, допустим с винды это непроблема
<tagezi> ну, значит ты её так монтируешь
<tagezi> смотри флаги только для чтения
<flegontoff> в свойствах не получается установить флаг, он обратно его делает как там по умолчанию
<tagezi> flegontoff: монтируй в ручную, что мешяет?
<tagezi> и копай конфиги
<tagezi> и лучше на форуме хубунты
<flegontoff> ясно, ок спасибо
<UNIm95> flegontoff: немного не понимаю проблемы.
<UNIm95> Сам на 12.04 и 14.04
<UNIm95> Проде проблем.
<UNIm95> Попробуй посмотреть логи
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, у него просто автоматом монтируется только для чтения
<UNIm95> flegontoff: добавь себя в группу disk
<tagezi> другой причины не читать fat32 небывает
<tagezi> не писать, вернее ))
<flegontoff> а как на счет, что после того как засуну флешку в пк, есть вероятность что ее ни где нельзя прочесть кроме пк на котором открывал
<UNIm95> flegontoff: или в настройках пользователя(там где пользователи и группы) проверь разрешение ена монтирование дисков
<UNIm95> flegontoff: это проблема в флешке/её файловой системе.
<flegontoff> да это же не все диски некоторые , обычно флеша отформатированная 14.04 в дальнейшем без проблем работает
<UNIm95> xubuntu-restricted-extras и xubuntu-restricted-addons стоят?
<flegontoff> я лично не ставил, щас гляну
<flegontoff> первое не стоит, щас устанавливаю
<flegontoff>  xubuntu-restricted-extras и xubuntu-restricted-addons что это за пакеты? можно узнать?
<flegontoff> товарищи!! я заказал себе с алишки DVB-T SDR + DAB + FM HDTV тв-тюнер на чипе RTL2832U установил Gqrx c репозитори. Дополнительные пакеты нужно устанавливать SDR  радио? Может кто имел опыт с этим зверем?
<UNIm95> flegontoff: вроде описания этих пакетов говорят за себя
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-05
<Sergey_IT> утра
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг.
<flegontoff> Вечер добрый! Рассматриваю приобритение ноутбука AMD A8 ATI M230  где можно посмотреть совмесимость этого железа с xubuntu ? Ноут фирмы Lenovo .  Может по советуете какое железо нужно для нормальной работы без тормозов
<Sergey_IT> пробовать надо...
<Sergey_IT> и по инету поискать, может кто ставил
<flegontoff> думаю в магазине мне попробовать не дадут)
<tagezi> у амд вроде теперь открытый драйвер
<tagezi> flegontoff: тыкай UNIm95, у него ленова )
<tagezi> я бы посмотрел чьи адаптеры сети там стоят, с бродкомом могут быть проблемы.. и ещё с кем-то были вроде
<Sergey_IT> в магазине могут и дать попробовать, почему нет?
<tagezi> с флешки загрузиться
<tagezi> чото я этой модели не вижу
<flegontoff> G50-45
<tagezi> там переплата будет бешеная, нужно будет возвращать лицензию на винду и офис
<tagezi> аудио карту нужно посмотреть, я что-то не видел её раньше в работе на линухе
<flegontoff> а то я щас юзаю хубунту с нетбука, ютуб и страницы открываются долго
<Sergey_IT> с какого нетбук?
<Sergey_IT> думаю особо не ускорится - браузеры тяжелые стали
<flegontoff> с asus 105pxd
<flegontoff> озу 2г
<tagezi> нагрев корпуса 36 градусов.. печка блин ))
<flegontoff> atom n455
<flegontoff> слышал он не лучший для работы в линукс
<tagezi> flegontoff: ну, если верить гуглу, гемора тебе не избежать с Леновой, но вроде всё решаемо
<tagezi> а по поводу браузеров, они реально тормозные стали....
<UNIm95> tagezi: у меня умер леновик. Но его Только оживили: http://bookriotlive.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/alive.jpg
<flegontoff> :-D
<UNIm95> Только мост не реболлили а только прогрели
<UNIm95> flegontoff: Ну-ка модель ноута в студию.
<UNIm95> flegontoff: с полным кодом
 * UNIm95 пошел за чаем. В Минске дубр.
<flegontoff> asus eee pc 1005pxd
<flegontoff> это все, что мог на нем снизу прочитать
<UNIm95> flegontoff: это тормоз от асуса. Я про леновик
<Sergey_IT> у меня слабже - самсунг N210 - 2009г.
<flegontoff> Ноутбук Lenovo IdeaPad G50-45 | A8  6410 2000 Mhz | 15.6" HD | 6Gb | 500Gb | Radeon R5 M230 2Gb | DVD-RW |  Wi-Fi | Bluetooth | CAM | Win 8.1 | Black (80E300RRRK)
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: сейчас за: AMD Athlon64 x2 4400+ 4gb ram ati 9700pro
<UNIm95> flegontoff: ты откуда? Россия? Беларусь? Украина?
<UNIm95> flegontoff: не покупай этот ноут. Там монитор фекалия.
<flegontoff> Россия
<UNIm95> Еще и глянцевая фекалия
<flegontoff> он стоит 31 -34 т.р
<Sergey_IT> жаль самсунги перестали выпускать (
<UNIm95> лучше более хреновые видюхи и лучшие моники
<UNIm95> flegontoff: город какой?
<flegontoff> Казань
<flegontoff> у меня был первый самсунг, три года работал, лампа подсветки умерла
<flegontoff> но при замене ее я треснул матрицу(( но и сейчас у знакомого работает через моник
<Sergey_IT> 7 лет - нормально, только ssd поставил
<flegontoff> Ребят, ну вы хоть посоветуйте какое железо взять ? Мне нужна работа в виртуал бокс и хотелось иногда поиграть в контру по стиму))
<flegontoff> может ну его этот i3 ?
<flegontoff> чет дороговато выходит Nvideo + i3
<Sergey_IT> в чем в ВБ работать?
<flegontoff> раньше у меня основная ось была винда на виртуалке linux, теперь хочу сделать на оборот.
<UNIm95> flegontoff: опиши-ка задачи.
<flegontoff> ну скажем для работы с прошивками телефонов (бывате такое) модемов , восновном проги под винду пишутся
<UNIm95> Так тут совсем без вариантов
<UNIm95> хотя стоп
<UNIm95> сейчас же андроиды/iphon'ы
<flegontoff> а для полного счастья хочется Виртуал бокс чтоб работал, просмотр видео,
<UNIm95> flegontoff: https://market.yandex.ru/product/12254406?hid=91013&CAT_ID=432460&gfilter=2140131887%3A~479.912903&gfilter=2141448644%3A-1653087883&gfilter=2142398532%3A-807144164&priceto=35000&how=aprice&show-old=1
<flegontoff> ну да андройд, там как я знаю проги для винды только были
<UNIm95> вроде в казани за 34к
<UNIm95> flegontoff: Если есть возможность заказать что-нибудь из его семейства то можешь даже без дискретки.
<Sergey_IT> я бы десктоп использовал для работы
<flegontoff> дороговато блин, но спасибо за ссылку посмотрю в магизинах города
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: поддерживаю руками и ногами
<flegontoff> http://www.eldorado.ru/cat/detail/71154794/?utm_source=yandexmarket&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Kazan&utm_content=71154794&utm_term=71154794&ymclid=52010786822596364665001
<flegontoff> буква другая цена на 5 т.р ниже
<flegontoff> процессор А4
<UNIm95> flegontoff: бери не нижеа8
<UNIm95> младшие совсем печатные машинки
<flegontoff> спасибо всем за советы, думать буду!
<UNIm95> flegontoff: но реально. Для работы лучше стационар
<UNIm95> а для всякой мелочи и нетбука хватает
<flegontoff> станционар место занимает, а с ноутом хоть куда)
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, и это правильно )
<UNIm95> flegontoff: ТЫ смотрел на корпуса под платы mini-itx? особенно если не нужна производительная видюха?
<flegontoff>  UNIm95: я не знаю про mini-itx ,
<UNIm95> flegontoff: это форм-фактор материнских плат.
<UNIm95> flegontoff: 17*17см
<flegontoff> UNIm95: я первый раз слышу про это, а это для чего?
<UNIm95> flegontoff: Для компов
<UNIm95> даже в википедии красиво написано.
<flegontoff> а с лайв юсб можно будет оценить всю производительность того железа на который я хочу поставить хубунту?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-06
<babuka> добрый день
<babuka> товарищи, подскажите, что за чудо-зверь пишет в папку /tmp/orbit-<имя пользователя> ?
<babuka> причём так крупно гадит, что на разделе заканчиваются inode, а место занято только на 15-25%
<svetlana> babuka: загляните в iotop ?
<svetlana> babuka: The /tmp/orbit stuff is created by the ORBit CORBA thingo. This is a normal system component used in many GUI apps - mainly those that use GTK and/or GNOME.
<babuka> svetlana: там не сразу место забивается, а с течением времени. может пройти месяц-два, может полгода. 5 дней назад вычистил эту папку, пока там не было создано ни одного файла.
<babuka> мне вот интересно, что может происходить, что там создаётся так много файлов, что ни ls, ни rm не могут отработать. приходится удалять порционно через ls -f . | xargs -n 100 rm
<svetlana> Честно говоря, я не знаю, как именно это приложение работает. Обратилась бы с вопросом к его разработчикам.
<svetlana> Я не поспеваю за темпами времени. Перемены не осваиваю. Не успеваю.
<babuka> да я в общем-то примерно так же. это единственный сервер с GUI, где графики с мониторинга отображаются. в общем-то особой проблемы нет почистить лишний файлы по сообщению мониторинга, просто интересно что за проблема такая. может кто сталкивался
<Rosax> Есть кто живой?
<tagezi> нет
<Sergey_IT> никого (
<UNIm95> Офигеть. Русские ведут войну в Сирии. Генерал Мороз помогает и там.
<UNIm95> завтра лечу в Сухом Суперджете.
<Sheffild> прива всемм
<Sheffild> спасите, ранее можно было при создании raid можно было установить grub на всё, включая md0, а теперь, как установить на все диски grub?
<Sheffild> что-то я в тупике
<Sheffild> а система debian 8, raid 1, 2 hdd - 2 tb
<Sheffild> может, я конечно, не в тему с дебианом в канал убунту, но топать более некуда. Да, меня уже забанили в поисковиках
<Sergey_IT> установил новую ОС, как существующую винду в виртуалке подключить в VB?
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: А что именно интересует?
<UNIm95> ВРоде папку перетаскиваешь и делаешь импорт
<Sergey_IT> у меня раздел
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Создавай новую с такими же настройками, а на вопросе о жестком диске укажи на существующий файл/раздел
<Sergey_IT> не уверен... надо бы копию раздела сделать
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Люди делятся на 3 типа: Кто делает бэкапы, кто уже делает бэкапы, кто делает бэкапы и проверяет их работоспособность.
<Sergey_IT> поэтому и думаю... уже 35 лет как про бекапы научен )
<ArcticFox> Всем привет, с кодировкой всё ок?
<ArcticFox> Codepage ok?
<Sergey_IT> не ругается - значит ок
<Sergey_IT> запустил вирт. машину )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: мне казалось ты уже старовать для вирта )))
<Sergey_IT> для виртуальной реальности - да (
<Sergey_IT> воображалки не хватает
<Leagnus> зацените: Michael Price and Rael Jones - In Pursuit of Immortality
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-07
<Sheffild> привет всем. Вчера столкнулся с проблемой установки grub на 2 диска. Дело в том, что у меня raid 1 и ранее удавалось установка на оба диска и на md0, но теперь не получается. При установке через  dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc на диски ставить...
<Sheffild> ...но не грузиться. Как быть?
<Sheffild> да, мануалов много прочитал, вот только из всего ничего не помогает.
<Leagnus> С Рождеством, товарищи!
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<Sergey_IT> ночи, однако
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-08
<flegontoff> День добрый! нужна помощь товарищи! lspci  определят дискретную карточку, но переключить не могу в AMD CCC только встроенная
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> andrex: хватит там каникулы устраивать )
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, чего скачешь?
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: weechat обновился, столько всего нового появилось, тестирую
<Alagos> Блин, ну кто такие неудобные комбинации клавишь вешает...
<Sergey_IT> все люди разные
<Alagos> Ну это понятно, так и системы разные. Ну вот зачем в ubuntu делать комбинации с alt?)
<Sergey_IT> неудобно, солгасен. Вот с убунту и сбежал
<Alagos> На минт?
<Sergey_IT> runtu-lite, lubuntu
<Alagos> И наступило счастье?
<Sergey_IT> да, тормозов не стало... сейчас lubuntu 16.04 поставил на нетбуке
<Alagos> Хм
<Alagos> У них версии опережают ubuntu
<Sergey_IT> нет, убунту тоже есть )
<Alagos> http://is.gd/n3PFLQ [ http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop ]
<Alagos> Дык ubuntu 16.04 должна выйти в апреле
<Sergey_IT> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Sergey_IT> там и остальные есть - тестовые
<Alagos> Прикольно
<Alagos> Не стабильные версии стрёмно использовать. Если это цианоген на телефоне - это одно. А если это операционка на рабочем компе - совсем другое)
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, так можно  2 ОС иметь
<Alagos> Можно, но зачем?)
<Alagos> http://is.gd/api.php?longurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.longurlmaker.com%2Fgo%3Fid%3DUAOJNVKBMQUGPYZKCQZRZKJEXRCRXMRSMFBZBMBODWUSVTDXJCPJMYOKQQBODSGPYHPZURNXNIQIBUGLWVUJUIUKZVYCOFSNMIMHZAEMIVVKPCVMYPVTYPEYLDBAITNUCACBBHOKCKUSMPEKFADEPHCBLEBTXPOZPQBQXPBAZVSMLXXRXAVMIYNTCPNAEBAURBKORMORHHDTEAKBBGOKEBEGRRHVSHPKIAYZNNQUVUOZUYAVEOGJQKQIBXEUEUEMUDMHRDCMXQLRPMNUBUDSETAGQEAUZFHTITBZXEMUVYMLKAFMUJFYCFFTKGOJLWDUPFUMKGHGETRPTXCNGHMJNRCYXRIINLCDRWQCDXIHRZXKWZYDHKMUCPS [ http://
<Alagos> ZHAIUMLYEIOGMMPUDPROMRNPYXCTARLAYMJTYURDDGKPSZKWOBLBTYQRWSKWKWWJIFCHAULEAVUTUEQJFBKZZBQWUBSEYPNGUQOVKZZKVTEPXUZDVKCVLTRFUKKTZXZTOOPYOOJJINYGHYJDJMYUFQAAAKTZITTXHIVVXEEGSDMZCVDLICGNSGNTRHSAAMXIVSDTXIZPMLPOHTZPVFCNMQHEXZEYMCGHVKBSSAIEMYTTRTJMZMALCHQAHUZUWFBRPCKIDTNPSGIJASWZEWLHEBHMVGGSMIKBLVKOPXDHEMREENEIKPQPQXBMEHFRQQTBLDPBBTIFGZKLNOUYDKNUIPGNXMENCXOOBEPCYYHEYRQLFKJJUXDCMKQJWUWZSLNTQCVOBCTZUJKATUJOSNRFXHOUB
<Alagos> LTTXGNNJIBKLVKGEVGYQQMIEENCLCWMNQGKXTXHCZSNVCTZXAYNRLVVPJXALUNZLUKIOIPQHHDDKXDHXBUPMQKCZIDLCQKNLVWZDLPLTTOERRLPSGEFWOIWXLIZCTNNOJNRVDCPXRTOIEEBKIHHXPDUBLUDEHRTQFKMINBFEUUNZYOKHVRELVZMHTQMBIFRNQEWDFCIAWVZVJKCFBHRXGEEAUQBDWTRMXNQCQYDMUDHENKKORBMXFQXAHYEESVQPJHSZGVMAYUFLEPAWRMTWDRXKQCPIXGXHNPHULTVJOAVTQWPHJJEMACXREMABSXJGNQAZKVJZWESMAHTJQYWRATJEGJGYHPEVGFUQADQWHIJIQDSGBOYBIHFORLNYBSTHXNYYQOVYWEHMHZTIOSKXAPMRB
<Alagos> ZPCSJKPWIONXJLTOTGWSAFHTPFTFRLGQAJIKTYGCMTZWFTLYAHRAMZUCEOHVZOMAYVKRUQUHKTDPMPONWFOJFIMJWTFVIRWGNGYHXTPHMSXZILNFRBOWJAGGULCDDYKQEJYBCNJPGGPOSCTKDIHNJNTEYVHCTSSYBRAEEJTLQJZJLTTOCBCLOVQNRXPLQIJSZKWETQPKZPTKJNZLOCXDXNQPLFABOKTNVQSOGHZGXSRGGQSVSPYQCOGNUHPISJWNZOCGWBMTUDZBURWNHUDJIKXDRNMJWIWWWZCTAOMVSMWMDSZLMDVVNTYFGKODTLZQKBJLQVGIHCVLVUWHYSDMLBRRMGUGSUWDVGOMCVUKYPVTKSAIKDVWFMNSTIYLCVOYBCKEYFOWVKPGCQPNTKJZXXRQF
<Alagos> QBIMQHOTRSRXGNTQCZTSOHMZQLWODMUUOCGEJUXBMOZSCSJERDWGKJFBUCPYPJSDMYIWSGYFVXYXQHBIKYOUHUVCXLAMVSPIQYEJEDOZBMWRUYZEWOZEJVGGGGSCZIKQGPZLSOKTAHKUFKZCYYHIUNOBUHDUPNKWDKHVYSPZAAUGKTIJSQRMDGNYNRSDFDAINIELAULBUFHFZQPRGHEKNRIBJBFOEFWRNADOUPPPUWVTNKLTRPDFHLHQNMERSBJGCNUXCKMXHHRUSCNJRRPZDWQQJUIBWSHYFCVINIFVQWPIZDSRUHQXEGONBWPYOXWUASCNAIIRFYZFBSWWANTEUISVEITTFQNFIQTJZCAEAZKCSGYSTSWNAPJFXDYCTLICCCLBEMGFLQHEWGWQZSEAINFFQ
<Alagos> DHKPQMRSYTWKZCWQJANQWDPPHPXVUCMYKWOBJG
<Alagos> Ой
<Alagos> Не работает сокращалка url-ов, сори
<Sergey_IT> далеко послал ))
<Alagos> Это точно)
<Alagos> Ты чем для сокращения URL пользуешься?
<Sergey_IT> goo.gl
<Alagos> Вручную, так понимаю?
<Sergey_IT> да
<Sergey_IT> ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-09
<piyavking> по предмету чата - https://www.linux.org.ru/forum/general/12251485 - ни у кого чего полезного не найдётся сказать? вкратце - кулер поддаётся управлению через командную строку, но fancontrol отказывается его воспринимать, и не формирует конфиг.
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<adminpidar> Hi
<adminpidar> Ой
<adminpidar> Точнее
<adminpidar> Привет всем
<adminpidar> Убунтуводам
<adminpidar> Че все застыли
<adminpidar> ау
<flegontoff> доброй ночи!
<Sergey_IT> и тебе
<adminpidar> Всем привет
<adminpidar> !рунъ
<adminpidar> !fr
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='fr'
<adminpidar> !ru
<ubuntuhelp> На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<adminpidar> !whois
<adminpidar> !1
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='1'
<adminpidar> !google
<ubuntuhelp> Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<adminpidar> !yandex
<ubuntuhelp> Яндекс является большим помощником всех пользователей и лучшим отечественным поисковиком. См. http://www.yandex.ru/
<adminpidar> !mail
<ubuntuhelp> Списки e-mail-рассылок Ubuntu Вы найдёте на http://lists.ubuntu.com
<adminpidar> !ubuntu
<ubuntuhelp> Дистрибутив GNU/Linux на основе проекта Debian GNU/Linux. Он разрабатывается огромным комьюнити:  http://www.ubuntu.ru анг. http://www.ubuntu.com ps: !ubuntu-install !ubuntu-rus !ubuntu-netinst !ubuntu-test !ubuntu-speedup !ubuntu-build !ubuntu-sharing
<adminpidar> !souce
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='souce'
<adminpidar> !source
<ubuntuhelp> Вы можете легко получить исходный код пакетов, используя apt-get.
<adminpidar> !kernel
<ubuntuhelp> Сердцем операционной системы Ubuntu является ядро Linux. Общая информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel . Информация для опытных пользователей: HOWTO компиляция ядра — https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<adminpidar> !unity
<ubuntuhelp> Unity — свободная оболочка для среды рабочего стола !GNOME, разрабатываемая компанией !Canonical для операционной системы !Ubuntu.
<adminpidar> !unity3d
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='unity3d'
<adminpidar> !canonical
<ubuntuhelp> Canonical Ltd. компания разработки, раздачи и продвижения открытого ПО, обеспечивающие оборудование и поддержку комунити открытого ПО. Разработчик Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu ОС. http://www.canonical.com/
<adminpidar> !bolgen
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='bolgen'
<adminpidar> !bolgenos
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='bolgenos'
<adminpidar> !popov
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='popov'
<adminpidar> привет
<adminpidar> !xubuntu
<ubuntuhelp> Xubuntu — Ubuntu с Xfce вместо !GNOME. См. http://www.xubuntu.org и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ . Установка из Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ». Поддержка оказывается на канале #xubuntu. См. также !Ubuntu и !Xubuntu-Channels.
<adminpidar> !arch
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='arch'
<adminpidar> !debian
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu и Debian тесно связаны. Ubuntu построена на основе структуры Debian и различается сообществом и системой выпуска релизов. См. http://goo.gl/4rQHqA http://ubuntu.ru/about . Репозитории (!repositories) Debian не должны использоваться в Ubuntu!
<adminpidar> !fedora
<ubuntuhelp> Другие !Linux дистрибутивы отличные от !Ubuntu: Debian, Mepis (используют !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (используют !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware, Archlinux (используют другие пакетные системы)
<adminpidar> !arm
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='arm'
<adminpidar> !x86
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='x86'
<adminpidar> !86
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='86'
<adminpidar> !c++
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='c++'
<adminpidar> !c
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='c'
<adminpidar> !cpp
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='cpp'
<adminpidar> !gcc
<ubuntuhelp> Как компилировать? Инфа сдесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/programs_installation и на анг. тут https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware ps: !compile
<adminpidar> !eng
<ubuntuhelp> Учи язык! Или используй http://translate.google.com
<adminpidar> !en
<adminpidar> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, inkvizitor68sl, sharikoff, andrex
<adminpidar> ?
<adminpidar> !op
<adminpidar> !op
<adminpidar> !op
<adminpidar> !op
<adminpidar> wtf?
<adminpidar> Почему бот оффнулся?
<adminpidar> Я его сломал :D
<adminpidar> !bot
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор, используйте !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<adminpidar> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<adminpidar> !nv
<ubuntuhelp> Информацию о бинарных драйверах для видеокарт Ati/NVidia/Matrox см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<adminpidar> !gnu
<ubuntuhelp> GNU (рекурсивный акроним от англ. GNU’s Not UNIX — "GNU — не Unix!") — свободная UNIX-подобная ОС, разрабатываемая Проектом GNU. См. http://www.gnu.org
<adminpidar> !bsd
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='bsd'
<adminpidar> !admin
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='admin'
<adminpidar> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, inkvizitor68sl, sharikoff, andrex
<adminpidar> !falkorr
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='falkorr'
<adminpidar> !su
<ubuntuhelp> sudo — команда для запуска программ с привилегиями суперпользователя (root). Более подробную информацию Вы можете найти на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo . Sudo для !GUI приложений: !Gksu (Gnome, XFCE), !Kdesudo (KDE).
<adminpidar> !sudo
<adminpidar> !join
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='join'
<adminpidar> !irc
<ubuntuhelp> Список официальных Ubuntu IRC каналов, а также IRC клиентов для Ubuntu, можно найти на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat . Где найти весь список каналов !Freenode см. на http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist . См. также !Guidelines.
<adminpidar> !git
<ubuntuhelp> Git — это распределённая система управления версиями файлов и совместной работы, созданная Линусом Торвальдсом. Подробности см. тут: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git
<adminpidar> !github
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='github'
<adminpidar> !linus
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='linus'
<Sergey_IT> не надоело?
<adminpidar> !torvalds
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='torvalds'
<adminpidar> неа
<adminpidar> Он прикольный
<adminpidar> !gcc
<ubuntuhelp> Как компилировать? Инфа сдесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/programs_installation и на анг. тут https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware ps: !compile
<Sergey_IT> а правила читал?
<adminpidar> неа
<adminpidar> :D
<adminpidar> а где их читать?
<Sergey_IT> так почитай
<adminpidar> "а где их читать?"
<adminpidar> не ну бот создан для помощи
<adminpidar> а я его спрашиваю
<adminpidar> не в лс же ему писать
<adminpidar> !лс
<adminpidar> !terminal
<ubuntuhelp> командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://goo.gl/38uz4m на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<adminpidar> !x
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<adminpidar> !puppy
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='puppy'
<adminpidar> !apt
<Sergey_IT> читать умеешь? Первые строчки при подключении
<ubuntuhelp> пакетный менеджер, который вместе с dpkg является основным средством управления пакетами. Короткое руководство по apt-get здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/apt
<adminpidar> похер
<adminpidar> не умел бы читать
<adminpidar> не поставил бы убунту
<adminpidar> не написал бы свою IDE
<adminpidar> :D
<adminpidar> не забанили бы в оф. чате
<adminpidar> я про #ubuntu
<adminpidar> !fork
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='fork'
<adminpidar> !yahoo
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='yahoo'
<adminpidar> !gmail
<ubuntuhelp> Gmail — бесплатная услуга электронной почты от Google. Как настроить Evolution для работы с gmail см. на http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<adminpidar> !disk
<ubuntuhelp> Помощь по разметке дисков см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html . Программы для разметки: !GParted или !QTParted.
<adminpidar> !chrome
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='chrome'
<adminpidar> !chromium
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='chromium'
<adminpidar> !android
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='android'
<adminpidar> !helpo
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='helpo'
<adminpidar> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<adminpidar> !ext4
<ubuntuhelp> ext4, или Четвёртая версия расширенной файловой системы, — журналируемая файловая система, используемая в ОС с ядром Linux. Основана на файловой системе ext3. См: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<adminpidar> уже спрашивать нечего
<adminpidar> или
<adminpidar> стоп
<adminpidar> !kick
<ubuntuhelp> Я сообщу A4Tech'у о Вашей попытке удалить кого либо.
<adminpidar> !rm
<ubuntuhelp> rm (от англ. remove) — утилита в UNIX и UNIX-подобных системах, используемая для удаления файлов из файловой системы. Пример: rm -rf mydir — рекурсивно удалить без подтверждения mydir.
<adminpidar> !ban
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вас забанили, то, скорее всего, это случилось из-за Вашего неподобающего поведения на канале. См. !behaviour и !etiquette, а также http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<adminpidar> !wiki
<ubuntuhelp> http://ru.wikipedia.org & !ubuntu-wiki
<adminpidar> !wikipedia
<ubuntuhelp> http://ru.wikipedia.org
<adminpidar> !lurk
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='lurk'
<adminpidar> !lurkmore
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='lurkmore'
<adminpidar> !пидора
<adminpidar> !pidora
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pidora'
<adminpidar> !cpp
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='cpp'
<adminpidar> !pascal
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pascal'
<adminpidar> !hostapd
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='hostapd'
<adminpidar> !iwconfig
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='iwconfig'
<adminpidar> !flamer
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='flamer'
<adminpidar> !flame
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='flame'
<adminpidar> !spam
<ubuntuhelp> Вы не знаете, как подобает себя вести на этом канале? См: (личное сообщение боту: /msg ubuntuhelp <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps. И самое главное: думайте прежде чем что-то написать...
<adminpidar> !caps
<ubuntuhelp> ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, НЕ КРИЧИТЕ!!! мы можем прочитать это и в нижнем регистре
<adminpidar> !AAAA
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='AAAA'
<adminpidar> !SOSI
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='SOSI'
<adminpidar> !SUDO RM
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='SUDO RM'
<adminpidar> RM
<adminpidar> !DANONE
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='DANONE'
<adminpidar> !VALVE
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='VALVE'
<adminpidar> !valve
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='valve'
<adminpidar> !microsoft
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите поговорить о Microsoft Windows или получить какую-либо помощь по ней, то обращайтесь на канал ##windows. См. http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 , http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm и !equivalents.
<adminpidar> !winda
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='winda'
<adminpidar> !windows
<adminpidar> !window
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='window'
<adminpidar> !windows
<adminpidar> Люди
<adminpidar> Почему я не могу отправлять сообщения в ирку?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-01-10
<tagezi> утра всем
<markmx> Други,  аподскапжите ка по svg, как определить, приналежит ли точка полигону? :)
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> да, весера
<Sergey_IT> что с дикцией? Замерз? )
<tagezi> UNIm95: трям
<UNIm95> tagezi: трям
<UNIm95> tagezi: У тебя вопрос?
 * UNIm95 отошел на 10 минут.
<tagezi> UNIm95: вопрос есть по сетевому подключению.. чото я туплю )) короче, два компа, один на лубунту, второй на кубунту, подключаю через eth0 проводом который обычно в комплекте с роутером идёт, не помнб какой он
<tagezi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> тыак
<tagezi> чото я в сетях запутался окончательно )
<tagezi> UNIm95: спишь?
<UNIm95> tagezi:
<UNIm95> нект
<UNIm95> нет
<UNIm95> А что?
<UNIm95> tagezi: ну подключаешься. И в чем вопрос?
<tagezi> UNIm95: да у меня не подключается )
<UNIm95> tagezi: Что именно?
<UNIm95> tagezi: Что именно не пашет?
<UNIm95> tagezi: Что? Все так плохо? Я бы помог и спать пошел бы.
<tagezi> короче я на лубунту через network делаю, а в кубунту через NM и что-то оно подключается и не хочет, хотя IP когда локально смотришь показывает
<tagezi> UNIm95: иди спать тогда, потом поговорим
<UNIm95> tagezi: пинговать по IP Gjkexftncy/
<UNIm95> Получается?
<tagezi> не..
<tagezi> arp -a тоже не показывает
<tagezi> NM говорит что идёт подключение и так и висит
<UNIm95> tagezi: ты дополнительно через консоль на кубунте сеть не настраивал?
<tagezi> эээ, вроде нет
<UNIm95> А в кубунте в центре настроек нет вкладке сеть?
<tagezi> UNIm95: там ничего интересного нет.. все настройки сети через аплет делаются
<tagezi> я выставил IP, маску, гетувей
<UNIm95> tagezi: а автоматически через dhcp совсем не работает?
<tagezi> UNIm95: предлагаешь на лубунте поставить dhcp и автоматом выдавать IP?
<UNIm95> Нет
<tagezi> а как?
<UNIm95> В настройках кубунты получать ip автоматом
<tagezi> а кто его выдавать будет?
<UNIm95> Роутер?
<tagezi> не, у меня два компа
<UNIm95> Ну?
<UNIm95> ТЫ их напрямую или через роутер подключаешь?
<tagezi> маленький на лубунте и большой ноут, они соединены через eht0
<tagezi> yfghzve.
<tagezi> напрямую
<tagezi> с роутером было бы проще, это я уже проходил как-то )
<UNIm95> Кабель кросс?
<tagezi> а вот как определить?
<tagezi> он в комплекте с роутером шол, я по нему к роутеру подсоединялся
<UNIm95> tagezi: тогда 100% обыкновенный
<UNIm95> а при прямом соединении нужен кросс
<tagezi> чорт
<UNIm95> там пары физически поменяны
<tagezi> а в чем разница, там роутер (маленький комп) тут одройд (маленький комп) ?
<UNIm95> Во всем =)
<UNIm95> На одном конце меняют местами зелёные и оранжевые пары
<tagezi> так, ладно, значит дело в кабеле, нужно крос искать
<tagezi> в этой деревне.. или обжимку, и запчасти
<UNIm95> tagezi: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B0%D1%8F_%D0%BF%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B0#.D0.9F.D0.B5.D1.80.D0.B5.D0.BA.D1.80.D1.91.D1.81.D1.82.D0.BD.D1.8B.D0.B9_.D0.BA.D0.B0.D0.B1.D0.B5.D0.BB.D1.8C_.28crossover_cable.29
<UNIm95> Подключай через роутер и не парься
<tagezi> UNIm95: у меня роутер в 15 метрах от меня, да и если даже по вайфай... он старый иглючит уже, нужно тогда новый роутер идти покупать
<tagezi> сначала..
<tagezi> он и так сеть теряет переодически.. просто так, раз и всё.. и преходиться перегружать
<UNIm95> Если это длинк то присобачь охлаждение
<tagezi> я боюсь с пробросом портов он вообще с ума сойдёт
<tagezi> да ему лет 10 уже
<UNIm95> Тогда надо обновить
<tagezi> UNIm95: спасибо
<tagezi> а я бы ещё себе мозг ломал бы 100 лет )))
<UNIm95> tagezi: Да няма за шо.
<tagezi> )
<UNIm95> Я спать
<tagezi> ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-02
<aleksei`> всем утра и всех с НГ )
<SCHAAP137> доброе утро
<rate_> добрый день!
<rate_> кто-нибудь может помочь с wifi?
<rate__> Ау!
<rate__> Нужна помощь по поводу работы Wi-Fi!
<Aleksandr> Привет
<Aleksandr>  есть тут кого можно поздравить с новым годом ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гони подарок
<Aleksandr> ZЯ ж не дэд мороуз
<Aleksandr> Чё народ не бухает что ль ?
<Aleksandr>  Ау ?
<Aleksandr> Вобщем ладно. Поздравляю с Новым годом и желаю всем добра и счастья.Я сегодня установил Убунту, и вот  осваиваю.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> деда мороза не существует. а подарки дарят
<SergeyIT1> Test
<Aleksandr> Существует, вчера видел и он подарил мне подарок. Круто !
<SergeyIT1> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT1, Понг понг понг...
<Sergey_IT> другое дело
<artus> туудуц
<valsinats> 0/
<artus> о, набигают
<valsinats> artus: что тут?
<valsinats> какие новости?
<artus> valsinats, все спят, нигадяи
<valsinats> artus: опеншифт от рх не юзал?
<artus> valsinats, ниругайся :D
<valsinats> artus: им вообще, кто-н. пользуется?))
<Sergey_IT> 3-ий день года...
<artus> valsinats, ммм, ты :D
<artus> Sergey_IT, еще 2йййййй !!!
<Sergey_IT> пора к Рождеству готовиться )
<artus> угу, в спячку впадать ))
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-03
<tagezi> утра всем
<artus> и тебе )
<andrex> и обеда
<artus> о, тебя уже на пожевать потянуло? :D
<andrex> дак 2 часа
<andrex> почти
<aleksei`> всем утра
<artus> и тебу
<aleksei`> и с НГ )
<Sergey_IT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-04
<tagezi> утра
<andrex> тра
<andrex> чет я свойсой с прошлого года сижу
<aleksei`> всем утра
<artus> блин, пичаль
<andrex> artus, ?
<artus> andrex, даа блин осознал что синесубые ухи не заряжаютцо от банки :( вернее у них ток заряда вобше ниочемный, и банка просто отключаетцо от этой мизерной нагрузки. терь вот думаю, мож в шнурок светик ато и два впаять. правд не
<artus> знаю, резюк вешать или нет
<ghabit> Велик и могуч...
<alex2092> есть кто нить тут?
<artus> нет никго
<SergeyIT1> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT1, Fail!
<andrex> чейто 1?
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг.
<SergeyIT> во
<artus> опять все сломали?
<spaik> есть кто шарит в скриптаз?
<piyavking1> смотря в каких. скрипт скрипту рознь)
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-05
<artus> и шарить шарить рознь :D
<andrex> у мамки будет шарить)
<artus> andrex, дароф дерзкий :D
<andrex> https://i.imgur.com/WUxpub4.png
<andrex> гитхаб я подожду но)
<andrex> artus, нетты
<artus> andrex, нененееее, йа апасный :D а ты дерский )
<andrex> ну ок пойду готику качану
<andrex> хотел 2 вайн запилить а оно чет не хотит)
<artus> а чего там в втором вайне то?
<andrex> да ничего пока интересного он rc
<andrex> но охотааа
<andrex> посравнению с 1.9.8 + мало чето изменений кординальных
<andrex> https://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=45651
<andrex> тьпу ты это 24
<andrex> https://www.winehq.org/announce/2.0-rc3
<aleksei`> утра
<artus> его самого
<andrex> ну нафиг этот вайн 2 много либ нада переделать в 32 бита а мне лень
<artus> andrex, а оно онли 32 бит?
<andrex> да вроде не должно но мульти либы ему нада
<andrex> да вобщем релиз кандидат че с него взять
<andrex> даже через конфигуре наорал на меня что штук 10 прог ему нада 32 бита либы
<andrex> а вобще щас 64 стоит и ниче не требовал
<andrex> а это вредное гуано
<andrex> готика 1 такая готика блин 1 управление чего стоит)
<spaik> снова я
<spaik> и снова - обновилась убунта до 10.10 ядро 4.8 и пропал драйвер BCM43142 ))) кто что скажет?
<spaik> не придумали еще решение нормальное? или снова ковырять ядро?
<oles> 10.10 Этоже адское старье
<spaik> 16ю10 точнее
<oles> spaik, а ты его из репозиториев ставил? драйвер этот
<spaik> как только и не ставил)
<oles> spaik, а ты где смотришь lsmod?
<spaik> в консоле
<spaik> но он не мобирает
<artus> spaik, впиши в грубе предыдущее ядно и не парь себе моск )
<tagezi> artus: да он уже месяц тут выносит всем мозг этим ядром
<tagezi> вон, на реалтаймах стоит 2.7.* и никто не жалуется, а ему подавай 4.8
<artus> ну шашечки же, а не ехать :)
<spaik> ясно понятно))) пилить ядро))))
<artus> spaik, и вписать предыдущесобранное, и запретить тянуть новые ядра. нахрена надо пилить ядро каждую неделю
<artus> * в груб вписать
<tagezi> и ядра тянуть только по паспорту если больше 21 :)
<artus> tagezi, только по справке от психотерапефта :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это дискриминация
<tagezi> да, психи тоже должны иметь право ядра тянуть  :D
<artus> нед, пусть сидят lfs собирают, причем набивая с листика вручную фсе :D
<spaik> да щас сделаю. просто странно - этот трабл уже давно а решения нет
<spaik> как то ненормально это.
<spaik> вот за это я кальку люблю - я пишу что мне надо и это исправляют)))) круто же
<artus> spaik, а тут ты кому писал? мантейнерам ядра небось? сколько раз?
<andrex> конопляй модуль гг
<andrex> ваще
<andrex> !search bag
<ubuntuhelp> None found
<andrex> !search report
<ubuntuhelp> Found: mir, bugs, moztest
<spaik> тут я вам писал
<andrex> !bugs
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы обнаружили ошибку в Ubuntu или любого из её производных, пожалуйста, отправьте сообщение об ошибке по адресу: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu см. Как сообщать об ошибках: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs_ru
<artus> spaik, а мы тут причем? :D
<andrex> ваще пиши на ланч вобщем чтоб они тебе модуль запилили в ведро
<artus> spaik, или я не понял? ты на форуме кальки пишеш что трабра в ядре и оп, внезапно в оверлее или где там пакеты у вас все поправилось?
<artus> andrex, трабла с стоковым бубунтоядром а не с модулем :)
<artus> * на канале
<andrex> да всеравно
<artus> andrex, ну один фиг будет ныть когда приедет ядро что модуль отвалился  )
<andrex> кста помоему щас ток на кальке можно пнуть разрабов и они все починят)
<andrex> в остальном везде делай сам
<artus> andrex, потому что в остальном никто нигде никого не пинает :)
<andrex> пинает но они не пинаются
<andrex> хош поправить что то делай сам
<andrex> ибо никому ненада
<artus> ну блин, собери свою репу и радавайси :D
<andrex> даже баги на бунте пока дофига не наберется репортов не будут колуаться
<andrex> да я и так
<andrex> )
<artus> andrex, а в кальке че, прям просто сказать - ааа, ниработает, пачините мнее - и быстро починят?
<andrex> да
<artus> хм, пощупать чтоль
<andrex> они профилями колупают все
<andrex> да ниче скоро надоест)
<artus> зачем правда не знаю, и таак все работаить. ну я дааже починили вырубание, благо на лоре нужная лечилка нашлась )
<andrex> или аудитория будет большая вантузятников воот тогда изабьют
<andrex> щас уже начинают косячить с ядрами тодже) как ни посмотрю чето не работает)
<artus> andrex, хотя, чеж если калька аль гента такие звездатые - чего они все на бубунту то лезут и радуютцо, если учесть что убунта ущербна шо пипец :D
<andrex> фз
<artus> andrex, ну кстати его трабла на гентофоруме из темы в тему плавает уже пяток лет :D такшта ненаю кто там чего лечит :D
<andrex> я наоборот свалил с бунты) шото оно меня разачаровало года так 4 как
<artus> кстати каак и трабла с последним системд и полутораминутным вырубанием )
<andrex> нуу генто форум русский стал говном
<artus> andrex, последняя рабочая была 11.04 :)
<andrex> ну гдето так
<andrex> и мантайнеры обленились
<andrex> я klibc уже сам себе делаю
<andrex> да как и ядра
<artus> andrex, ну кстати без иксов - в качестве сервака - бунта вполне торт ) видать там нет того свистоперделльного говна от которога она на каждый чих ломаетцо )
<andrex> да
<andrex> иксы у бунты тядкие
<andrex> ж
<andrex> и чето и вайланд и мир тоже никак не оивут норм все ток пыжуться
<artus> ну это же проэкты для поорать на лоре :)
<andrex> и чет поперла какаято тенденция пилить форки аля *_bsd
<andrex> нада вообщем свое пилить чтоб ненарваться на какоенить нооовшевство глобальное опять)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> точно. надо пилить свой личный уютный minix
<andrex> у меня валяется lfs спиленый
<andrex> не смог опредилиться с пакетным манагером
<andrex> и забил)
<andrex> и теперь сижу колупаю порты в генте один фиг почти гит)
<artus> andrex, а нафига?
<andrex> а шобы было все норм)
<andrex> мне делать вот нечего по выходным)
<andrex> хотяяя могу щас уже от основного дерева уйти и сидеть на своем( вот так мне нравится их работа)
 * andrex вредный ничего ему не угодить ваще)
<artus> andrex, нет штоп сваять какой нить человекоподобный боевой робота :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем человекоподобного?
<andrex> есть у мну знакомый ваяет всякие конструкторы
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а помучатцо? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тратить кучу ресурсов только на поддержание равновесия и передвижение
<artus> огааа :D
<artus> и вместо камер по пириметру - обязательно ущербную голову , и чтоб вертелась :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ползаюжая черепаха во все стороны утыканая чем нить стреляющим
<andrex> нафиг
<andrex> гирокомпас ему прикрутить или как его гироскоп во
<JohnDoe_71Rus> при необходимости умеющая рокетджамп
<andrex> будет такой можзжичек
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нафига? целую ардуину тратить на мозжечек
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, коптер с кааким нить килотонным зарядом, так чтоб сбивать было себе дороже :D
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а тебе жаалко чтоль? :) )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если сам упадет не там где надо?
<artus> нуу это будут уже проблемы тех куда упадет )
<andrex> и ядерную боеголовку ему
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: я прогматист
<artus> я вообще за напалм :)
<andrex> ядерный напалм
<andrex> вай пошел я в мазин сползаю
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну каак бе прогматичнее взять ардуину и не сношать себе моск печатью платы, травлением, пайкой расыпухи, поиском болячек и ошибок ..
<artus> темпаче он осейчас 2$ стоит у китайцев во всем обвесе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> прагматичней выбрать устойчивую конструкцию которой не нужна будет вся эта городушка на ардуине
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, поврос, чем конструкция на ардуине не устойчива? не суть что это будет
<artus> ликтрические компонентц - ну тупотеже что ты россыпью напаяеш
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если мы предполагали что дуина нужна для поддержания равновесия двугоной прямоходячей конструкции. то всем
<artus> ну я вот правда на поигратцо хочу на esp8266 чет взять
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, нууу гироскоп, шилд и сервы - время на сборку пару часов - чем не результат ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если это перевернутый бронированный таз. он сам равновесие держит. плюх на замлю и лежит
<artus> причем ненадо ни осцилографы, ни секретный склад с мильеном комплектух рассыпухой
<artus> а тут одним движением руки цепляеш ультразвуковые датчики - и уже каакое ни какое огибание препятствий :D ну и дальше толлько навешивай)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: https://geektimes.ru/post/284294/
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ой, я такие лалки уже насмотрелся. звездеж из разряда лазерной бритвы :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если твоего робота с уз огибанием препятствий окружить сплошным кольцом. замуровали демоны!
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну, можно же на этот случай подключить турели и заложить алгоритм протыва через кольцо неприятеля :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так это окружили или просто препятствие которое можно обогнуть?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если мы расстреливаем препятствия, зачем их огибать
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну ты же про окружить сплошным кольцом, если их кольца нет выходу - тогда прорываемсо)
<artus> даавай без давай про огибать спплошное :D ты еще скажи перепрыгнуть :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> просто если прем вперед снося препятствия, зачем тратить ресурсы на механизм огибания?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все что мешает мы расстреляем
<artus> а зачем сносить если есть выход? снаачала надо убедитцо что его нету )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем тратить время на убеждения. залп и проблемы нет
<artus> кстати, для удешевления конструкции, моожно же делать роботов-камикадце, дешего но мнооогооо. уперся в преграду - отдал сигнал выездать следуйщему и взорвался. для следуйшего препятствия уже не будет :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а то твой код может с ошибкой быть. иди датчики китайские подвести в самый нужный момент.
<artus> и фиг с ними :D укладываютцо в расходную погрешность :D
<spaik> artus вот смотри http://www.calculate-linux.org/boards/9/topics/31869
<spaik> и еще 1 мелоч
<spaik> и да у меня не подхватывался картридер - меня шпуняли - но потом я понял как это сделать ( но с помощью ) подрубил картридер в ядре
<spaik> потом написал - так же в ирке - и парень поправил ядро)
<spaik> я что то думал что тут сидит 1-2 разраба убунты)) или хотяб те кто сними трет
<artus> ну ты же забываеш что калька это форк, ну народу пока что по приколу что-то пилить они по мелочам и пилят ) да к томуже eix как понял это вообще отдельный костыль :D
<artus> spaik, а ядро он где поправил, в кааком то отдельновзятом оверлее?
<artus> дык с ланчпадом теже яйца :)
<spaik> поправил ядро в релизе диска - а потом обнова по маске - не затрагивая этот модуль - 1 раз поставил и все потом обновляй ядро а картридер работает
<artus> spaik, и да, если у тебя в прозрачном терминале софт рисует черный фон - то это таакое эпический фейл :D
<spaik> черный фон был именно под текстом
<artus> spaik, в релизе форка? и костылем запретил обновлять модуль? или глобально в генте поправил?
<spaik> в кальке - в генте нет наверное
<artus> spaik, что мешает тебе ядра ставить онли с ланчпада ? с отдельновзятого ппа в котором будут у тебя применятцо патчи которые будут делать по твоему запросу )
<spaik> вот я тебя пока не понимаю ) какой ланчпад)
<artus> spaik, ну вот ты сам отсветил на свой вопрос. калька не гента, калька это как говноминты и остальное :) да, что-то в них типа пофикшено, то что в стоковой бунте нет, но в мессе - балячек столько наплодили... :D
<stas_> правильно-правильно, жэ)лончпад
<artus> spaik, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<artus> spaik, феерия оттельновзятих реп с нужными тебе патчами, софтом и плюшками)
<spaik> я не пользуюсь особо убунтой
<artus> ну вот я тебе и объесняю что к чему :)
<artus> а зачем она тебе вообще ? )
<spaik> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/1432659
<stas_> мусщины, у кого какие мысли ==> https://www.cvedetails.com/top-50-products.php?year=2016
<artus> spaik, и? там за 15й год последняя запись
<spaik> походу всем пофик на боардком))))
<artus> spaik, ну хз, у меня с ним никогда проблем небыло :)
<spaik> и при чистой установке 16.10 он и не работает и не заработает
<artus> от слова вообще
<artus> spaik, ну так ты определил в чем трабла? багрепорт оформить с рашением не? ))
<artus> stas_, а чего думать ? )
<stas_> artus:~> пусть лошадь думает, у неё голова большая (с)
<stas_> )
<artus> stas_, там или ядро старое, или всякие пдфы, хтмлы и остальное , ну эт если касатцо дебьяна :)
<artus> stas_, ну так то да, а с другой стороны - чеем больше выявят - тем больше прикроют )
<stas_> вот по дебьяну ==> https://www.cvedetails.com/product/36/Debian-Debian-Linux.html?vendor_id=23
<artus> да и вообще, это тааак должны сойтись звезды чтоб тебя именно через уязвимость взломали - что я даже не знаю чег ои произойти то должно )
<artus> stas_, это фсе тлен :D  https://www.cvedetails.com/product/156/Apple-Mac-Os-X.html?vendor_id=49
<stas_> и там и там, львиная доля уязвимостей касается DoS, переполнение памяти и код екзекьюшн
<artus> но опять же - по большому счету через сторонние приложухи. вобщеме все что человеком сделано - им же с легкостью может быть сломано :)
<artus> stas_, https://www.cvedetails.com/top-50-products.php?year=0 ну таак то дыр у мака побольше )) венда не в топе тоолько из за того что она на сателиты раздробилась )) если ее ссумировать - то она в переди планеты всей будет :D
 * stas_ зайдет попозжа)
<spaik> кароче это как aur  у арча?
<spaik> и кстати работает у меня все )
<spaik> я просто перезагрузился и запахало
<spaik> вот только я так и не понял что я сделал то) так как делал много чего а результата не было
<spaik> а тут после рестарта пошло
<artus> spaik, я хз чего там за ауры у арча. это репы, отличные от официальных :) типа как в кальке )
<artus> работает - забей :D
<spaik> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_User_Repository_(%D0%A0%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9)
<spaik> не так не прикольно - завтра переставлю все с 0
<spaik> надо понять то что ему надо
<artus> типа наверно :)
<artus> вот делать тебе нечего :D
<spaik> у этого ноута ужасный экран - все в зернах - а именно юнити - смотрится более менее норм
<spaik> мне 14 что мне еще делать)
<spaik> это у вас семьи - работа - забота
<spaik> а у меня нет этого - хотя работа есть но это шабари
<artus> как что, делать человекоподобных боевых роботов :D
<spaik> а сколько тебе лет?
<artus> 30+ :D
<spaik> http://radikal.ru/lfp/i056.radikal.ru/1701/42/f30ce0a9611a.png/htm
<spaik> вот
<spaik> как говорят пруфы)))
<artus> и эти люди говорят что гном перегружен :D
<spaik> ты очем?
<spaik> у тебя не юнити?
<spaik> просто на этом ноуте весь прикол именно в юнити- там мне хфце или кде нравится
<artus> нет конечно :)  юнитизло :)
<spaik> ресурсоемкая да но и приятная на вид
<spaik> хотя я от кде тож много добился я сделал свою тему))
<spaik> и еще я помешан на снеге - а в убунте его нет(
<spaik> так что убунта упала и не встанет без снега в компизе))))
<spaik> и еще тут попа что при переключении между видеокартами надо релог делать
<spaik> в арче и генте не нао там бамбелби норм работает
<artus> spaik, https://itmages.ru/image/view/5348737/e8a7f08f
<spaik> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enNknzvBl7g&t=64s
<spaik> мое
<spaik> причем там что в кальке что в арче одинакого)
<spaik> снег и куча всего
<andrex> отдай мне свой комп
<spaik> хотя именно щас у меня кде и нет такой кучи эффектов - иногда только компиз запущу снег посмотреть)))
<spaik> у меня их много)
<spaik> этот ноут школьный - 2 ноут тож - и 2 компа - 1 на и5 только без видяхи - но он мамин
<artus> блин, так напомнило 8й год :D
<spaik> а еще 1 старый на пентиум 4
<andrex> все отдай
<andrex> зачем они тебе?
<andrex> снег пускать?
<spaik> ага мне брат показывал это я мелкий еще был и это 1 раз когда я увидел убунту и каомпиз)
<andrex> ресурсы ток тратиш полезные
<spaik> яработаю на них
<andrex> кем?
<spaik> сайты делаю
<andrex> снеговиком?
<andrex> ))
<andrex> на си?
<artus> ыыы
<spaik> какие сайты на си
<spaik> http://www.kkccon.com/
<artus> фиговые :D
<spaik> в конструкторах же
<artus> ааа, укоз :D
<andrex> ааа понятна
<spaik> http://school12kr.ru/informatsiya-o-shkole
<spaik> вот еще
 * andrex всетаки думает что компы спайку ненужны
<spaik> а что вы делаете за своми компами?
<artus> spaik, это чего, по принуждению отработка за то что провинился? общественные работы? :D
<spaik> я еще фото обрабатываю - видео иногда
<artus> блин, смотрю я и понимаю что даже упоротая джумла адекватнее :D
<spaik> джумла пойдет - но юкоз тож норм
<artus> в каком месте он норм? )
<spaik> простота и скорость
<artus> мдя :D
<andrex> у нас ща все сайты на umi переводят почти укор блин
<andrex> 1с бяка
<andrex> з
<andrex> жумла щас стала тупой
<andrex> с 3 версии
<andrex> такшто учше какойнить вордпресс
<artus> ну она и была, но по крайней мере более мение выглядит в отличии от кукоза :) ну если за бапки делать - то фиг с ним, модикс в руки и твори :)
<andrex> да
<artus> но даже бесплатно на укозе делать - ну это я не знаю :D
<andrex> ))
<andrex> жумла так для всяких горе ваятелей типо спайка само то)
<andrex> простая
<andrex> spaik, для кого делаеш то?
<artus> andrex, ну за вечер сваять пойдет, темко покрасивше, поправить от косяков по быстрому и вполне. да, не для милионной нагрузки, но вполне пойдет :)
<andrex> spaik, щас все школы на umi переводят тоже такшто твое старанее зря
<andrex> прям указ вышел
<artus> andrex, за нее ешо и денех хотят? узвращенцы
<andrex> дооо
<andrex> еще и расширялки все почти платные
<artus> нафигнадо
<andrex> а че поделать?
<andrex> заставляють прям
<andrex> еще роском надзор всех пинает
<andrex> типо все ваяют кто во что горазд решили всех стандартизировать тендер создаи вот и выиграла его 1с
<artus> кароче бапки за каждый чих теберь будут стрич
<andrex> угу
<andrex> итак у госов типо нет денег а тут на те
<artus> andrex, причем до этого госы такой треш у студентов заказывали, который даже в нулевых был убог, зато сейчас у них прям денех - и за движек заплатить, и за работу, тга
<artus> *ога
<spaik> для людей же - тут село и тут свадьбы тож бывают
<spaik> тут мужик снимает и не успевает - я помогаю иногда - сводить в пинакле
<spaik> то пивко продаю - кароче все что приносит деньги - а от школы отмаза - я в школе все делаю и в администрации - то криптопро - то 1с
<spaik> кароче везде понемногу
<spaik> но в этом и попа - вы знаете все и знаете круто - а я очень маол и разрозненно
<artus> spaik, мегасовет, изуучай инженерию каакую нить :) все эти сайтоваяния - баловство )
<spaik> вебконсолидация тож на мне
<spaik> какую - что например?
<artus> да любую, от електрики до проэктирования.
<andrex> от сантехника до космонафта
<andrex> да каво ему он щас в класе 6 7 учится наверное))
<artus> andrex, ну инженерия сантехники кстати нифига не просто так :) если все по снипам да по гостам. и деньгу за это дают совсем не маленькую)
<andrex> ну я и говорю
<artus> andrex, ну дык самое оно начинать интересоватцо, чтоб не упарыватцо в специальность где он будет одним из милиона менеджероф-недоодминов-бухгалтеров )
<andrex> инженеры они везде нужны если даже когдато не шибко нужны)
<andrex> а щас всюу но эти бумажкины
<andrex> экономисты всякие)
<andrex> и торгаши
<andrex> а юристы еще
<andrex> которых тьма
<artus> причем нифига не знающих :D
<andrex>  а у торгошей так ваще до лет 30 отработаеш и пнут тя
<artus> andrex, ну начнем с того что торгашем нужно родитцо :) там не каждому светит)
<andrex> вон во всяких магазинах смотрб они меняютс чутьли не каждый месяц
<andrex> а их еще по возрасту смотрят вот че
<andrex> должен быть молодой красивый блондинка и с грудей
<artus> не, ну мы же не про балаболов с бейджиками, мы про торгашей :)
<andrex> ))
<andrex> ну это да
<artus> а эти так, да и вобще - консультант - это на перебитцо на пару месяцев по студенчеству :)
<andrex> я просто про менеджеров продолжаю
<andrex> менеджер по втюзиванию  фигни как не фигни
<artus> блин, конфетку хочу, а ее нету ((
<andrex> иди к менеджерам проси
<artus> нененее, никуда не пойду, таам холоднооо
<andrex> ахаха я седня в энергозбыте спер конфет)
 * andrex коварен)
<spaik> торгашем тож быть не просто
<andrex> нуу смотря как и где
<spaik> тут хенаси по 200р продают)
<spaik> а в магазах по 800 и выше
<artus> spaik, торгашей как говна. быть одним из стада? причем и торгаши из них говно в основной массе :)
<spaik> огромная сложность купить дешевле и поставить подороже
<andrex> я даже не вкурсе че это за фигня
<andrex> хренасе какоето
<artus> spaik, мм, со всеми доками и сертификатом на партию?
<spaik> http://www.alcodream.ru/product/hennessy-xo-id177
<andrex> аа понято
<spaik> ага и даж красивая упаковка
<andrex> скорее бадяга с акцизами прилеплеными
<spaik> но 1 косяк - нет птички на бутылке
<artus> spaik, ага или с сортификатами ?
<spaik> мне пофик я не пью
<andrex> spaik, ты закон нарушил там сайто 18+
<artus> spaik, так какие могут быть доки если левак?
<spaik> но пару раз толкал дебилам - со стекольного завода
<andrex> все сошлют ко мне
<andrex> писец у когото зп 14 штук
<andrex> а тут 14 шук пузырь
<artus> andrex, это все понты для приезжих :)
<andrex> ага
<andrex> ихний же
<andrex> им же
<artus> типа галстука за углом по 5ть :)
<andrex> а у нас  возле байкала и тд типо туристические места и ценники такие как в анапах загибают))
<andrex> не ну цены ващее 05 20 лет 1200 07 20 лет 14
<andrex> ))
<andrex> эх пойду  бульбу почищу
<artus> andrex, чет она уже поперек горла стоит :D
<andrex> жри бульбу
<andrex> а не не буду пойдк пластиковую кашу куплю
<andrex> лень ващее
<artus> andrex, да я и так 2 сковородки навернул с утра и чет каак то смотреть на нее не могу :D
<andrex> с чем хоть?
<andrex> чет ютубину мотыляет ппц достало
<artus> проосто жареной захотелось. ну и с икоркой кабачковой, прям не удержался и второй заход устроил :D но переборщил )
<andrex> бывает
<spaik> капец убунту жирная - 2000 пакетов и 1 г опры жрет
<spaik> а я по сути ничего не поставил
<spaik> и моя арча 1300 пакетов - так тут все стоит - и проги для видео и компиз с кучей плагинов
<andrex> нуу тавай померяемся) 1100 пакетов при том что кеды) и я почти ниче не убирал по флагам
<artus> spaik, как смотрел?
<andrex> и жрет 400 метров
<spaik> screenfetch
<artus> spaik, где оно там количестцо пакетов покаазывает? O_o
<spaik>  Packages: 1375
<spaik>  5 строка
<andrex> а да вспомнил нада груб снести
<spaik> http://i.imgur.com/ouyCRI1.jpg
<artus> spaik, оно врет :D
<spaik> нет
<spaik> в пакмене есть норм команды по выводу пакетов
<spaik> он не врет
<artus> spaik, screenfetch Packages: 2359    dpkg -l | wc -l   2660
<artus> врет
<spaik> кстати почему не арч? все вроде работает все удобно - чем убунта прикалола?
<artus> убунта жеж гогнооо, я не знаю кого она прикалывает :)
<andrex> дааа!!!
<andrex> космонафт все испортил
<artus> spaik, что дпкг у тебя гвоорит по количеству ?
<andrex> а почему арч почему не слака?
<andrex> ))
<artus> andrex, почему слака а не lfs?
<artus> :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 2342 установлено. кто больше?
<andrex> есть лфс
<andrex> че?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, я же :)
<spaik> арч быстры - очень) в сревнении с гентой- и у арча отменная вика - лучшая - есть все почти
<artus> spaik, воот только он неюзабелен :D
<andrex> ну лфс это уже красноглазие для красноглазх такшто несоветую
<spaik> почему?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: ща пару игрушек накачу
<andrex> потому что все руками ставится из тарболов
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, гг :D
<spaik> что сним не так ? - из того что я тестил - всякие бамбелби и драйвера - он самый юзабильный как раз
<artus> spaik, потому что когда надо ехать а не шашечки - а у тебя внезапно все упало - нахрен надо такое счастье :)
<spaik> почему упало?
<spaik> такого нет тут
<spaik> pacman -Qqe > pkglist
<spaik> pacman -S $(cat pkglist)
<andrex> а какая разница какую викуюзать поотношению к любоиу дистру?
<artus> и сидеть разбиратцо что там, где там, вообще не вкайф. система ставитцо и настраиваетцо один раз, при установке, фсее. и больше не трогаетцо
<spaik> и востановил если что то упало
<artus> spaik, что значит востановил, оно же не паадает как ты гвоориш
<andrex> пффф в дебе также можно и че?
<artus> но зато ты помниш навскидку как реанимировать))
<spaik> ну не падает
<spaik> я даж тесты ставил и все работает
<artus> spaik, почему ты не на арче?
<spaik> тут есть старые версии компиза)
<spaik> тут есть снег
<spaik> и на новом ядре я могу поюзать компиз
<spaik> )))
<andrex> эх
<spaik> все удобно и быстро - и кстати кальку я валил пару раз - а тут експеременты на ура и не упал
<artus> spaik, единственный тест  - это пол года ниодного затыка. а не тесты мифические )
<spaik> уже пол года дет стоит у меня
<spaik> вот тут ни 1 затыка
<andrex> нууу у мну бунта стояла с 2008 года по прошлый
<andrex> и че)
<spaik> а убунта сама по седе 2 ошибки выдала сегодня
<artus> spaik, да был у меня арч, улетел после того как 2 раза крашил мне дрова на видео. не прет меня красноглазить)
<spaik> хз я тут ауром пользуюсь - как оказалось в убунте тож такое есть
<spaik> они щас на системд так что особых отличий то нет в плане сервисов
<andrex> у арча бывают какието затыки при обновлении капитальные то директории систмы решат поменять то еще какую фигню и все это руками доделывать  приходится за них) меня это выбисило както и больше я на него даже смотреть не хочу
<spaik> он как гента только бинарный) более гибкий в настройке
<andrex> нуу кстате нет
<artus> spaik, ии ты в гибком арче не смог прикрутить компиз? :D
<andrex> неболее
<spaik> в арче компиз как раз и нормально работает
<artus> spaik, так почему ты не на аарчеее? :D
<spaik> я на арче
<artus> ниври :D ты на бубунте
<spaik> скрин кидал же щас с
<spaik> на 2 ноуте убунта
<spaik> на 1 компе гента) на 2 калька
<artus> зачем? почему не арч?
<artus> к чему этот зоопарк?
<spaik> я писал уже что юнити красиво отрисовывает шрифты
<andrex> дак сделай также
<artus> а че, на гибком арче тяжело прикрутить шрифты?
<spaik> пробовал
<andrex> нафиг тебе линь если ты не пользуешся его приемуществами
<andrex> ))
<spaik> но как то отрисовка не такая
<artus> так и скажи, арч говно- даже шрифты не прикрутить)
<spaik> не говно он
<artus> spaik, ты шрифты прикрутил? :D
<artus> на скооолько в дебиане они убоги по дефолту, ито решабельно :D
<spaik> да
<spaik> прикрутил
<artus> так почему ты на убунте ? :D
<artus> почему у тебя не везде арч который прям замечательный?
<artus> который пилитцо прям до 90 метров в памяти и летабельный
<spaik> я тестю сравниваю
<artus> зачем? тебя арч не устраивает? :D
<spaik> и хочется знать все системы
<andrex> все артус завелсо
<artus> andrex, :P
<spaik> да всем он меня устраивает - но надо знать больше 1 системы
<artus> spaik, смысл? ну так почему не дебиан и центос ? зачем кальки, бубунты ? ))
<spaik> хз до них как то дело не дошло. ставил смотрел
<spaik> но там нет компиза и снега)
<spaik> а в арче - генте есть)
<spaik> вот тебе и ответ)) убунта без снега это трэшак)))))
<spaik> шучу
<artus> хотя каак то проблем в знать ... мне когда приспичило астериск на центоси ставить а не на бунте - ну пришлось посмотреть на упоротую схему прописывания интерфейсов в центе, жесть, но бывает. всее. ну пару команд по юму глянул.
<artus> че там еще можно изучать то? :D
<artus> один фиг с прикладным софтом работаеш то )
<artus> spaik, снег же в квине есть, нафиг те компизы?
<spaik> ну поэтому и на арче - он на основе стоит - софт ставится быстро - собирается удобно - а буилде можно отрубить что не надо - как юсфлаги
<spaik> откуда он в квине?
<artus> shttps://launchpad.net/~ivan-safonov/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<artus> spaik, я хз чего там можно собирать. мне хватает aptsearch четотам, aptinstall четотам. и плевать на юзфлагиии :D
<artus> и смысла чето отрубать - ашш вобще не вижу. ставитцо - на сколько позволяет скорость ssd и ширина канала.
<spaik> тут все сть все проги в аур
<spaik> установка удобная
<spaik> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DXVIpmmWKk
<spaik> смотри
<artus> оптимизация - смысл в ней если x5670 нечем загрузить и так. память экономить - выше 5ти гигов не поднимался , еще 5ть в запасе. дааже темп в память маунтитцо.
<artus> spaik, внезапно. деборепы, 18+к софта, было когдато, сейчас явно больше. и это я не говорю про ланчпады. и про то что под деб обычно софт собирают даже тот которого нет в репах аль барыжат им
<andrex> нууу когда последний раз смотрел лет 8 назад было 20+k щас наверное все 30 40
<artus> spaik, https://itmages.ru/image/view/5349010/0f317f78
<andrex> аур ваще фигня еще та с него буш ставить сломаеш свой арч к иосифу сталину)
<spaik> хз ставлю норм вроде
<spaik> мне в убунте аптитуде прикалол
<andrex> [I] media-gfx/gimp (2.9.4-r1(2)@03.01.2017): GNU Image Manipulation Program
<spaik> консольный синаптик прям
<andrex> нуууу ваще 2 разные фигни
<andrex> и зачем те aptitude-curses
<artus> так что незнаю чем ты там хочеш с пакманом удивить.
<artus> единственное что мне нраитца - юм прикольно ставит. прям красота самого процесса :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот кстати. чего там в дебиане надо ставить для локализации интерфейсов
<andrex> dfkb yf cec.
<andrex> вали на сусю)
<andrex> ради юма
<andrex> ))
<spaik> http://i.imgur.com/tLX8Syq.jpg
<spaik> djn nj; elj,yj
<artus> andrex, нененеее, суся уныла :) но в центоси по крайней мере юм прям красотаа :)
<spaik> вот удобно тож
<artus> spaik, нуу круто, куча буковок, все дела. ток зачем? ) или ты думаеш все это низя посмотреть в апт? :D
<spaik> и так же есть гимп более выше версией н он их тест пакетов
<spaik> покажи)
<artus> spaik, ну я могу подурбить репу, выбрать из какой поставить, дать ей приоритет на установку из определенной репы
<spaik> а кстати ты апт или аптитуде пользуешь?
<artus> spaik, https://itmages.ru/image/view/5349035/8dd4e942 :D
<artus> да хз, коогда как, я даже не помню что у меня в алиасах прописано.
<spaik> это зависимости
<artus> spaik, ну а чего не хватает, доп зависимости, конфиликты - оно при установке говорит, и разруливает самое если может :)
<spaik> http://i.imgur.com/pwsEw4u.jpg
<spaik> приятно отображает - где лежит что от пакета
<spaik> ну удобно как не крути
<artus> spaik, https://itmages.ru/image/view/5349052/c44e4a4a на
<spaik> это готовый скаченый пакет?
<artus> spaik, https://itmages.ru/image/view/5349060/d7c84d19
<spaik> хз мне арч прикалывает ) но если запустишь снег в убунте
<spaik> то я не знаю
<artus> нету у меня убунты :D
<spaik> я читал что в убунте можно как то старые версии пакетов ставить
<artus> можно
<spaik> но компиз не прокатит я думаю
<spaik> а что у тебя ? гента как и у всех тут?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://s28.postimg.org/izi6d2bst/2017_01_05_183921_1280x800_scrot.png что за дискриминация? где великий и могучий
<artus> spaik, https://itmages.ru/image/view/5349082/11afd699
<andrex> пфф дебиан у него
<andrex> как так невнимательно быть моддно ваще жить)
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, неположено :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кем это неположено?!
<spaik> я понял что дебиан
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с репами какая то фигня
<spaik> просто думал что гента тож есть
<artus> зачем? :D
<spaik> как и у всех тут сидящих
<spaik> хз она дает более полное понимание работы системы)
<artus> эммм
<spaik> кстати попробуй компиз запилить старый со снегом))))
<artus> тебе оно сильно помогает, это понимание? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23746674/
<spaik> интересно получится или нет - просто если я это буду делать то точно не прокатит
<artus> spaik, я же говорю, наигрался еще в 8м году )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: чего не хватат?
<spaik> я в процессе изучения у меня нет пока понятия )))
<andrex> а зачем стока многа строчек?
<spaik> как сказал дарк я не просто обезьяна а обезьяна с палкой )))))
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, [/tmp]% aptsearch kde-l10n G ru
<artus> p  kde-l10n-ru - поддержка русского языка в KDE
<andrex> 00
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: ты видел скрин аптитуды? нету kde-l10n-ru
<artus> spaik, ну так нефиг вещать басни про полное понимание работы и остальное :D
<spaik> я так то на лине ну с пол года сижу + передыхи были на лето - много работы всякой
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а зачем тебе аптитуда? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> kde-l10n-ru is already the newest versionv
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, https://itmages.ru/image/view/5349109/1b6c99c1
<JohnDoe_71Rus> огнелис это отдельная песня
<artus> spaik, и за пол года ты понаставил себе кучу всего и все мечешся, мечешся
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в убунте еще на gnome свой *-ru есть
<spaik> да)
<spaik> научился делать локаловерлей в генте - пилить ядро- собрать ядро в убунте ) кароче по немногу всего
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, точно, ну хз, вобще не понимаю нафиг тебе это некурсес нужен )
<artus> spaik, зачем?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: кто? мне нужен русский фейс в менюшках и окошках
<spaik> оно смысл 1 но достижение разное
<spaik> а врче по своему - путь именно до меню ядра - ну и сохранение его - тож по разному
<spaik> ну как зачем - вот вайфай включить - или картридер
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, aptitude search kde-l10n | grep ru есть ?
<artus> spaik, его можно включить не изучая ядра и остальной бред. ну включил, дальше что?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> блин. ты через строчку читаешь? сказал что стоит самая крайняя версия
<spaik> ну ка дальше что - работает) и как его включить не трогая ядра?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, иии ? не выбираетцо нигде?
<artus> spaik, зачем? какой в этом профит ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как в выбиралка называется?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, я хз, ненашел еще :D
<spaik> что вам надо то?
<spaik> щас я подскажу
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus, в настройках кед могло слететь
<andrex> окружение
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да нету там кед
<andrex> такшто колупай у них бывает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и гнома нет.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там lxde
<andrex> нууу один фиг
<andrex> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но эти пакеты локализации все равно нужны
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, dpkg-reconfigure locales по ходу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это уже было
<artus> и на втором шаге будет выбор языка окружения
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все без ошибков
<artus> так чего ты хочеш то? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот фиг русиш
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus,
<artus> data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAlgAAAEFCAYAAAA/nploAAAgAElEQVR4XuydB7gsVZW2v66uzn3yvedyyYiIARRUzM6IGXMeMSAmREHFjAEwK+qYE2IWRwXUcfzHURR1zDmMmZwuN57cuauq/+ct+Pi3Zy4XRkzDf/p5ztOnu6t2WHutb31r7VCFMz995qhSqWgwGKhQKCiKIvHKskyj0Sj/bu21JoE1CexcAsViMbcV/uI41nA4VL1e1zOe8Qy99rWv1dT0hNI01Sgr/JEtFQrF3L6SUaJiXJFGAw2HJVVGXZXTslSM1KqkKsdtddJJbehVdUWlpcl0qKQ/o259u2aHTW2rtDXel+JCU61CX1GhpGraVRLF6lWk8VZBvWqslay
<artus> v2UJNw0FXg2ZZ5XpNnbmeGqOh+qWr7ov767VSndOUCsqGmZZiqZbWNCh31OiMNCpnWiolai5XlDbGlaTbNRqtU3M0r1oWaa4SqzQoKi0PVB5W1E8LUmWkQj9WWu9qYlDQ1qykRqmv+lBKilUpipX2WqrEQ6X9SSVTmZLhgkqjoTSYzmVULg7VT4qKilKkgnqVRJVkUkm2opqKamWZqsWR0mJfxeGMioVlDdJE/ep6lZPFfOCi0VW4ZkzLCsrHo9aT2tWuihmgN1I3rmiimKqTVTVKUxVGicrluoajTOX+itK4ongw1PbJpmZWpE5pWdXClOJ2T0kjUy+pqDGQxkoDXVobqj4cV60zp0J5XEmhr8oo0zBqaCUeaqondeuZohWpWqioV8ikOJVGqXqlVFODhpbK
<artus> c2r0NigdDbQ8PafG8pR61UyN/kDDqKYoGagyGle7LCVJoqK6asRNpVlPvUKiclbcpelWq1X95je/0emnn57/bd68OddjZLOG/2uotyaBXUsAvgT2g/HYTfji+8Lnzv7cCHLFjzgLDIuL+a5Wq+U3r73WJLAmgZ1LAKdWKpVyZ+SgZGJiQk960pP0xje+UfyfE6xVwYod2KDUVrG/TnGlo0q7oaX9ltRI9tNSMqdSK1FzIVK30lOhVFEx2qTSYA+1qmVNd9raVmurLJxpQROtRMPxvnoqqTqMtRi11Ey4Ryqqr1SxClmswvi0aj/4nraMupo56FAlhYG68Tpl3U0qj+2m0spmDeeWVZ/dX71ooKiQKBuVlaZFqTHS5LaRVmarKrUXVEgLymrjWqgMVVkYaioq5
<artus> wRM5Uy1VlHlclPzpbYq3YGSSkeT7aratUxZdVql3mZ10yn1opLGo46GWUPlstT9w++k3fdQob5B5VGqNJrToFBXPc3ULsaa7fW0LZEK42XVhn0V+mUljUSjqKjackvdUlNxkqkVRZqO2upGFeXU6mqCFY7iKCqokPRVKo3lcitMRpreOtIVhTnVRnUpLqoUDbVcSFTqxcqaqZq9mtqVtqYHZQ2zviqlSEvdCdWQcXWgxXigapZqolNWv1JXvyo1V2ItNbpqDqpihIpRR4tJVeNxorGVmnrrUnUrJaXdsqqdtlRIVVFJO6JM9WJJlb7UL5dUTFKN0o76NK3XUTEeVzvqqBmVVF4ZKK3GGhUyJYNMo7ikSqGkZLRr/G42m/rxj3+sM844IydYV1xxhRqNRh4oOH
<artus> hYs/01CaxJYOcSANfBd4JqOBOfIV3YT7lcVuHzn/38CCfhFxfjMByNr2Ww1lRrTQLXLgGyv61WKzcq/u92u8JpHXPMMXkGa3p6epcEK9FA1UpT3eUdKo7vqdJnP66009bsaKT2He+j5YP21qjfzglOM92mUbKXBjkdiDQojTQ2qmkwXFFa26i0t6xoNK+uxlRtllTivnJRnUE5z/AoGqny81+o8LVvqBlFWnj+s5WmA5WLTaXpiirJhLrpgsaf8AStfOmHKs5dpuH4UNGwqnIWqzvcobF4TG0yUtOpomhS8Y6OWmOZKoMVqd5UaXGkrN5U3F/ScqOvuNPTeGNvdVeWNCpNaZRdpqzbUNwoqJw1FGmolfpAxfZQ2USsmz/gWC2/9+3aMUNGqqjKIFaf7FZxRpW
<artus> 5ktLxyzQWlbVjEGuiMqtO8UpVBmPKeiUtz7Q1tVhQcaqp5ThTPH+5VJpRQVdlcZyLH3k4C5m6hY7i5gbVfnKxyr//mfr3/gdl66YUtTqqFWINslqeeRoVWyp1GurEXWXVKdWTZfXjkYppW8NUqkcNpeW+1Cpq2JxRpmUVhplGw6EatLeU5pmtclRSPLpqpqA7KmhYKqkwf4nGvvtT9W9xc1UOOkyd5a155q+eNTVIW1J/pH55oEY2rVixhqOhCtG4ssJAxXRJw9GioqipXq2iUndSvVpbcTLKM21ZadcZLAIACNbHPvYxvf/979eVV16ZB9b9PsSztGb6axJYk8AuJEAQ4gQV5MqBNrYDryp89qzP5nhjQgXz4n+IlqcL1yS8JoE1CexcAtgLET/G1Ov18qgF
<artus> gvXUpz5Vp556qsbHJ68mWOkfTxFGVxtjJVK6kqk0NqWNZ35ErR19lbJE8zMNlbdtVfOIh2rzfntJo0z1UazFPRoaT6pSf0FaHmmpMNBYsqhReUIqlPJpvLHyHmoP5xUvtLRSjdUcDDVK2oqb+2m3pzxGW08+SYt3PkS7/3a7WtVMUb+sYTNWb9BVYWJC9V/+WOk+++YErpSNaVha1MRgTJtmZ1SNaipEJa3/3Ke0sD5T5VZ31yAaqTSZSRcnGk6U1O8PVJ9JFc+napVS1UYbtFweqp4NVJhYp0K3Iq2cr05J2i2ra0fWVqE/rmhjRRPnfEubDjpE1RlpYrmmwSjSwuSK9p4vq7vbhFayskqFlrqtJalTVTMrKiolSqfHtVwcqBlXVPrUv2m4bjeV73pnpYtbx
<artus> HRsTrCunva6aiSvyuzEmVQo1zS48rfa/cQ36JJnP1XFu99ThcV5pfWChr0xlcdTNaIx9eqx1I9U3T6ndlRUcTRUJSmqs+/eqvTn835XSw0NdyypV62rWGhJha7GSuu13KwqS1NlvZ4KC3NqVMc0TCJlpUzF/pL2eNFJKhx8E135olM1uOwyNae7UnuoTq2i7rrdNZN1VO1NaqG7VcPeSJO1jpZWIsWTTQ2m16swTFXoDFRfnFNWKGtUHanYS8RU6K5eYP3vfvc7fehDH9L73vc+bd26NddhHAcki/e115oE1iRw7RkscMWzF0y54wuwq3zWAoKFEeEoiFy4AHLFRRja2mtNAmsSuHYJOCBxahjbwY6OOuoonXLKKZqeXpfbkx26pwoL0VVTiqwpSvqRGmOzmj
<artus> jqntp++kcVrb+Jihtn1Xj6MzRcX9bycS9UZXtXhUFL0696vfrRUJPFmi5/1uPV3/9gRWlRpd//RoNff1/lW+6t6Q9+MScdl5/ySpXqRcWLNWks1txNbqK9n/ZgLf/T09S/7SGqbo7UrSUqFrapOozUagx185e+V8MNG3T5c45SlMTqJ201upPqz0ZqnvRmjW8/X3OPeIhmL9iqHf2+spNfosXzz9NuH/qcBi9+kTpLOxTP1LXb6Z/Q9rscps6ht9fu3/qlept+rmS//TRzxplKh2Vte9NLpWFJSTZSNGqrOjOhsbefIXXP0+XPeZ4mVdfCsKnmRKTsjE9Kdz9EY2eeqfqVW9Tf+zZaPOW5ql+8VUmxqOXZpta//M2qbb9QK/d9hGoLW6TNC7r4dS/V+Kbt1
<artus> 4xDbnRGspdqYpq7sqnv7hvZ+3sulmx+uzQ97gKLuiuJWRyv77a/Jsz6m6a98QS2NK26Oa/7UF2u4PFR1OFI6XVP07o9p3c8vVrGZKN33QF36kmO14aJ5Desl9cZGmj35LUoX5jRZzrTwj3dT6xGPUTq3RaPyuGqDJS3N3lK1z31aExf+Xtuf90JpaZvSQqT++HrVf3eRNp72fg16A3Ubc1p6xeuUju2u6tYFjQ7YXeNnf0mVc85SNypqLIl16btfo+mVHVocjikpV1VL0L1rf4H3v/3tb/WRj3xEn/jEJ7Rt27ZcXvzhF9DXtdeaBNYkcO0Ei1/gSgQkJlpLS0v5jEbh7DPPzqcIx8fH9bnPfU5f+tKX8syVb1gT7JoE1iRw7RJwKjjPibCo8WrntGPHDn34
<artus> wx/O5+avIlhXvcK1WDkpU1m9bFml6Vmte8pT1H7167V9vKbJLFZ/ZU6jUk3jYzNq9y/TulM+pMExj9Fgqa3h+obKHz9LycMfoviO91P63c9r/5Nfq/lHHaX5O91dpXRBE5/8F8297GRpaqOK//oBzf7bd9RfuVyl8qxWdmto8VWv17C4rEp3RsVirFG9pPJ3f6j6W1+pzeecpcmLYpJEitcVNHPiK7X1HndW/WYHSN/8oepLm7T09OO1CLnrbdG+z361tp/xIfV3LCrbf6P2esIzte2oh6t/twdp7Ge/1OyJx2rh0Q9VcrdDlfQH2v39Z+pXp75bjVJXvSTVbFKW5lY0/sIn6Yp3f1j1WknDYkeaOFgbX32C0l9doO3HnaDRxt3U+M0vlV70E7VedLKivlR/7
<artus> avUusudNXHAAcq+9WWl8221jnuuasNlJaPyNQTLVOGqpM5VGazhKFJtUFF3dkzrTjxJc/e6k1aOuK+mLtuh0d4bNH7m2SpfdKE23/cINZRqtGWb1n3tW7ripBeoOzauA95xmrZv3KjBQRsVRyPVfvRzlbb3tPKSZ6nf7mi/k96jHYcfqsJeU2pPrNPk2d/ScP8JLT3w4aouzouV+611s5o9/aMqzV+mxVecrPpFO7Rp9xnt/rNfaPzTH9Tlxx2vqW0L6o2Na+JD79H88a+Q9p1R+bOfVe38C7X0mCeqMrdD8VxXpa+cpfYbXqNOn2nkprJRf5fmixNg3dVxxx2n3Xff/Zo1JNwU6u0aBqxJYE0CO5eAAzc4Ez7gn/7pn3Sf+9xHc3Nz/2+R+z777KOXvvSlmp
<artus> 2d1ROe8ARddtlleSS+FsGsqdWaBHYtAWevPK3CupbnPve5esMb3nDNGqxrI1itaKh9s4ouGC/pwCcerytPfb6idbPabXmgi8YnND2M1Sr2VJ+/XNMve6M2/csnVG0Nla5bp5mjn6L2UU/X8u3218yPfqLSF76oLa99o5Ksr0I11t6PfryW3vdmLcQVTfZitesV7XfcKzX/5Hurc7tbqT4YUy3LNF+t5bv0aulQUXOrZo97r7a869WKBj31k56GM1XtfuSzdMVp79DkLW+p+rs/Jv3wp9px+ttVOe98VfqJpl7ySm1619tUTVe0suesZo85QaPHHaXN9z5UY1/7itZ/+ju6/K1vVJr0VI2aOuDYx+jiV75LhUamNM7UTkrKNjS0z1OO1/YTnqeJfW6jzd1LlOy
<artus> +t/Z/0QlKbnM7bX3sU1UuLan5uXNU/eq3tfW0N6uwtKKbPerxuuCjb9XoFvdQ/fR3qPqd72r+A+9U7ddXqM+0HsQ2HMJCpsKIKcOResWC1i+m2nrA3rrFC1+rK+6wr/oPe4AmN7e1efcpTX/4dFV3rGjulFOUza+oOXeJms9+tZbOfK96lRntdsJz1b3H7dV6/GM12rwkqaPqllTdmaZK6VBpL1Oh1lN1R6q5fSe071s/rqQ+pqXnH63WtiuVsSlhwzqNf/gM1TZdrk2veKmKWzar1NxT6a++q33e+2Fd8K7TVLviQiVTTe179HHa9q7TlOx/oIqfeacmLrxI2593rEajipKJ9aqc/3tVG3urVWyJZXe6jl3gTG//4he/yBe4v/Wtb813EeIomO4mOAjX567h
<artus> wJoE1iTwxxIIpwfXrVund7zjHdqwYYOe/exna8uWLVdlsGBdu+22m17+8pfr4IMPzhkYKS5H5GtCXZPAmgR2LgGyvUT63gzClOHU1FQepOS7CCfHrsoEjKL8mv9nU1EevLCuqtufU3/DmNYf8xxlL329tm3cQ+X+stJGU2PJsjq9ouqdrsZOOUXb3/MuVXZsV+em+2i/Jz1F809+vBbu9QBNnv1lTX7l07rww6epev6lajQ3aurYx+vit7xds42alvqJOhv30IHHPUVXHvkMDQ45VIPepZrM6mopU1ScUKU4r9HWrmZOeaE2f+LTKm1eUHusoUatqfpJL1b5Xo9Vf3Ko5Hs/UKk2qcFTn6jFpTnNLA81+4qX6cIPvV2jhSWlGw/Qnsc+U8mRD9eWw++nqXPP0
<artus> finz9CO0z6pxSsv1US5on4sNZKe2qOKuuWC1g8W1K/trv2OO1YXvex4VTfuoXYnUnX9npp4wTEa3P+B2nrXu6habar61c+r+Y1f6oo3v1bV1uXa8JqP6Yp7HarZiTHF3/6lOuPj2vGUJ6g8P6dyVLiaXEXKClcdPVOEXXF0g0bqJXXVCitK9thN08efqPTw22p4xIPU2rKkeK/dNfneT6jc2qytJ56i4ZUXanylr4nXvU4XvPNU1Zsz2u/FJ+vSu99ahSMerHj7UKNym/kC9QaxiuWuCju2as/XvUWtYaJmqSltv1LdRz5B245+rIabr9T6tKLOxvWqfPg01Xds1/JLXq/2/G+VVia023lXqHriCYr221PFlZKyekcryUhzb36LymmkZF1TM5/5omrf+LqW73
<artus> MPJXvtq/Ztj1Cpfb5akqYKIw1Gu15DRQaLKUII1kc/+tF8kTvfOdu6ZvdrEliTwLVLwJhOIEKS6lWvelW+BvfYY4/N1zPma7BwCnvssYdOOukkHXjggXrMYx6j+fn5tUXu16FZO9t6//cGTM6uuF2r2+xzPPjdJMFHc1yfHaThtFh4vTOfuUMrFv9o00S+9ujq80PCc9c8vWbCEpZnRfb13oTxx+tqrhowf/fXOMfHbfRxDfSNrMDRRx+tN7/5zRobG7vmnKydyTMe9tWNlS9Wnnj8iSq+/rmam55QuVtRtPU8Zc0JtdYfonLnF1r/srdo/p1vULm1VSt73Ey7HfsCtY5+jFp3PlzFb31XGz79WW1//6mqXb6gYX1MY8c+WStve4c6xYEqxViD6Untefx
<artus> ztPS4x6pw8B006PfUK3eVDZuqjFKV1FfW6mryBS/T0kffp6TfUanALNaYhvVMM486TtHt99P2Q+6owpGPU/uC85Q2SxpbGGrdK5+vS9/2AY1vX1br9jfXxqOepuEj76+t93u4Zr/4ZY194eOae9fH1Nm+pEp1oKi1ok61oZiTrKIFlbvzisYOUOPpx6h30km6bM8ZTXQSJfvsod2Of6YW7313Jfd5pIb9gSa/8x+aPPfbuvgtb1NtyxYVG2VtfNyRSm59sFbucKi2PuHZmvzlrzScSVQY1P7Iildn5AtxQ8nKkuI9ZrX+xSdp8fCbq3/3I5UMuyrNTKn5oY+qPrdN57/w2Zqc26rS/Gbt/brT9auPvF1xoa4NJ5+s/qEHav7B91dtLlKhVNPKdF1jW7epODuh
<artus> +uOP0typr9T4zE01f9MNWv+m9yhevlIXn/AsTV++onZcVXlDTRMfeLviK5fVOuk1Sq+8SP2ZWdV/+1NNfORMXfrhj2vdtiu1GCXK1u2p8c2XKGkNFa+bVqHX1MJkot1f/RY1L/m5tjzx6are6lAtM3dazBQn/51ghfaBfv70pz/NydV73/vea3DfdvbnnMEIy7KtX1f54e+0yccIeSPWn+r8bYu857u9rl5z5mnR8PcQy0Kc3Bn2/Kntubb7/hp1/Lnb/P9beYwRHGrjxo1Xb2waz89BzNcz3lCCZUdppxzuPLQj/d8s8BCMwn7QT2cv/p77t5pkrP5sgmQQcb/oU5iZubY+cr23p/rdIGTZWU4GSOo06Qrr9WYLImhAL1w4bsDjO9rFNd4S+7eUvwkkfeO4B
<andrex> @kick artus
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ахтунг!
<artus> +mZjfTiINCk5HGF3+vlck9lDQmNN7rqFMZU6M90EpzUsnPv6Z1nBq+rqGZy4davMlGdfZvaqSqbvGwp+sXZ71H5ebu6u63lw485khtH5/S8Hkv0vLmnoqNRBu/858alQraccgtNLbQVy0Z08qek+pt7WlieYva+x+gqMuBo0VFKqk4ylTqRhpWRipfvkm1TZdpZTqSOiMVGntqcMAtNIjn1dh0kQpj69VtTigrl5XOb1e1Na90/f4qV4ra84nP0IVvP1HFvW+j7l430caXPk/qlrXwisepsOmPd9Gttte4ECud76v02+9rND2rmDVL3Za6d7ir4s6KBuvXa/IPv1S24xJlg3EVOUzwTndRp9BRt71V8dR+mvqvn0pLO5TVM9ULM9p62GEqzXc0UkXVRlWjn5+
<artus> rbmtR1X3uJjVK6ne3aW52D02xPiytaezb31DUmFZnJlJl8xYlt7610vqUlio9Rf2CNv7k2+qUqhqmTelOB2uYxCqMUo2qY6ps2aSp33xfS+OTSlhadruHadC7UM1CXb36kGO4dvnySe4+aHRhYeGajU22t/+p7YfXX5t/cFC0K//hQJ12EIARXDmDzf3X56T5ayNWq+v39nrwz2cY+QkMYRJhdd/+GvgfyuivUd/1He/rm4G8vuX9b73uL0qwwikip3B5t9O+vhHG36twQydvEuJHCtkod9X2ayNof60IaFdZMhuunz0Wrj/gN5/xtKv+rSadBq4wyjEJCTNMq7NY3Gcg5TqfxxZGqvzOVAG/0TbKWP38p7+2HoVTDG4TpOppT3tavuCR40925UQq/UzD
<artus> WkVK+yqlqVq7jWu8xeNYRopXVqTRkpaLQ5Wqk5psd7VU2yN38tVSqk5nRaO0qHq/m2cd+sWSOt1MGhuo2I81aCp/hIpY81asqV8qqhQvqtiuKs7KapdaKqYVVaNYUW+klX0mNbHAOfFziqIJLYpn3g0VpanGOps1ceL7tVDYqg1RXfN3PEwLT3uaSjtWpMqkqkq1PNFX3IsVFwaaHxY0HcUadjtamZhSsZSosaOvrDbQqCcVyUj02mo1CqqmRY3KscajoqJ+TYv1kYZRqqkr2ypUCkoqidJqU8liR7Uih6lyiF9Xg0FRxdpIhbmONrzyFFVWBirGIy3c5TC1nvQ89dMrFGfVP1KJ1Q4qyh+7kyqr1FRs9ZVUYq3ERU1vW+PXn9YAACAASURBVNSwMaZeO1GtW
<artus> ZRKNW0uDzSuhqa29LQYxapWUvU6A2ndOpXTjpbjoib7UtReULtUUFzj2YR9lRoNRZlU7NY59UztypKms7oGO3qK6zNKpkdKerFq/ZZa01Jpe6py2tUoq6gSxerP1rTC6fmFtia6PfWSoarFrsq9KS03yqqXGlrJH4nUVWN5KBWXlaqghVGcH/exqxek5aKLLtJpp512zRosT+H7cTk31KZCMhMGWLvCprBOP7YtDLquL9FYnX1ZTazAF8pHDl7XufrztfX/+rb/hsrvb32/fViI6Sa4a0d5XLXm9y+2BstpwnBeNpxSu64I5W+tPNdV/2py4GjGkdR1Eci/R4IVjk/4nLxwDPnf66SuD4FcDTaeFvMavdVyCtdhsR2cCNUvn8Fmg4ZEhQ8jJ3XviNZT0GGfQi
<artus> J3fYH4uvRgV78jQ0ifpzkdaKwG952V0YsHKqmubBCrEa+olfZUT1O1i9V8bVStX1CcNVRKEm2vj5RFbY1pVll/Xu1iQcW4oIKGyuK6iq2CRo2ClLY0GlR5YI66xa7G02Lu/NPhUJ1KV/v2ptQpl7SieUWlkTpJR9O9uvoqqxNHqpaHKo0op6zKoKfW+FXryPr9y9TIbqZa50q11jeVdksqN+ZVXInUK0Sa0IQ6aUVzlU3aJ5pRP9umSmekxVpD9Yw1i1I3TlQfVLQyTFSZqqs0X9ZKta9i0lGlGmnYjZRkiWpRqsJ4Rf12Jp4ZOBpkqkYlpcWCVkZD1cplVXqp+pWe4rSSn5ie9SP1ikne9mJtg9LBiop/fEDDfyNbWdpXcVBQr5yoHI+rO5Kqw47KxaqSqKd
<artus> BoSLybeVuoh6noycD9eJIjVGmKO5rWJxWfzDQ1EhallTrR+L5ylG5pGHSVhZN5A+2zqptFbKeSr2ausWRBsVMtaipbrJFKgzVq89qYkVKS23F6ZSyQk/DWlVRuyclw/wMrfqgpdIgk0pNDbSkMg8ZL5ZVGA2VJGVVyiO1o4GGKmuyVRMVD7PhLlU7DFoYYz+0Ft39cyzvMGkJ1+b+KT7BR0fQrhCn/if2vToYDGchjHded2Ui6LpWt9lE7c8ho+uDPdfWzz9FltenPl8T4rr/39l66/9JmTe2a/+iBGv1jq9QMf8nyv/3KvTQCL0myaTEBMCk6++1D2G7VvcHYsDiTk+1hQZlcnRdBGs1uTbB8anmsPtwcSp18JszgV5cCrhBtsjGsIvV661wAn42mrNckCyT
<artus> mr+l3MN1CLSJvppgrc4ArCahfE6igeqdspLxqvqtxTyzM4wbKg9H6qZLikoT+fP6Jpdb2jEZqb6SalRI1SvXVGU9UC9RuTFSYXmUP1y4WOypqEKeJarGFc0X+qqNpCyNRDIn5siItJof7hnV+qqOqlKa5AvOs7StIs+fG8Za0ILKtZqidlnFSqKVbKDpuKGVZbIucX6GVCVK1M5Kqg2L6tbLitIFKSlqslDVQlbRsNhTs9BVn2ebdkZK1NdEmRPas3zsRivLUq2oLBkoLpbzM6GY+hoWYhUgWH0ejFzVMMlUqpZUSKTRkCdMxHn7R3lyJlMxKykpxTwpSEmvool4Xp2kKSV9RbtO4KgUFZXxaLB+R+WoqE6xoI2lcW3ptVTUUIOsqzoPw+631Zwa00p/TlE6p
<andrex> @mode +q artus
<artus> mExU783VJ3MY62qYbsqlRMl1Swng1nUV31Yz9vYTxNVsoJ6SSY165ru9bVSHCgpNRQXKqq35zXoFdSZnFBBV6oUb1DW7efZrkJUUSUho8eUaqJudaQSnwsD1bOK0sJQSTpiUZtKrbK68YrKw4YqjUitbj+X63UFByYXXBdi2/Wx/+uyvTDIsD8Iic6u7jfJIyPM2jB0xtiB3bEuC8y4LnwyGTIuGa9z+0uSHG8ohzKxYXDHD+7d1RRnWN51yeHP/fv1leENrXc1KTW2Xd8Eww2t/3/D/X9RgsU2XxYb4wCpCGX1tM7fwy6MGzpA9GX1om8vtoYMcF7YrgjWtWUxbPR/6QgkJFQhIHitwfe//33tu++++TloXOsHV3oMw8jz2mQZ9hGAAvjQAwjU8vJyrh
<artus> /h1IBlyjt/Julcz+Fsl1xyie5+97vnGSHLyXUwFtwDCH7jG9/QXe9612uu2VmU+ZeWr3c+OttH/5Gh+xbWvxoU876l5TxrMRyStakwKafCqKVCmqlYipREIw26fVXrk1oo9LVeEypPjNRbiaXWVmXxtNrRvGqFquJuUWmtr34aSeVYhWFfo0KkCinskVQZDtQuF1Ua1XDdqmUt9aJY9XRM3cI2qVxXcTBUryQ1R5OKegvqN+tKO518UXpUbWpsvKxOf1HbBgNNdMaUxCuqFSJ1szF1yiuazDL1mKUqkgGJlFQaGlvuqwMBi4eqtEdqVQuqaKSRBiomsXCRMRNcUVm1dFGjuK5CKg1KBUWcljlMFbMwnvVm3a7S0UAwF861KicVFaJMSXGg4lAaxGOqpQt
<artus> arvRVTSb+m8qu1odRhj7VNUo7eX31qKKvn3Ou7nLXw1WsDxTHTbVWVlSvT+qH3/6cDrnNfVWvxkpGJZWKPOS7qM2FkdZnmUYqKtEoJ4mRGqIT0ZDsVKJmt6xWLVZp2FWiSJVRWclolD9sejqe0fh0SStLQ7V7SyqqpjRuKR41lI16Sou8d/OHd8elMaUqqp8NVIuq6hcHaiRj6qZdxZzrVc5UymIlWfuqAGVw1RTGanJvwaC3rMPi1Gmu95EFDmpu6BS8n9NJsLGzYHxXmMJv4MdvfvMbHX744Wq32zkB8tKM67vIOrQ730O/3LeVlZVrHnBNezm2Ar9205veNMeu1cTQbQ5nJ26on7m2+68Nv/9ayQvqd2LBz9jzDm58/trrzzRF6GjCxorBrF+/Xl/4whfy
<artus> 06oPO+ywXNbnnXeefv7zn+eHlbJtPVRuL0q007ZzCsv2lJwdla/hM/exBic8YZ52AAzhM+Eog+tRAEdnJkkYWLjFn/u8a8bOnjo9LWUFd9s91QXQ/9u//Vt+3hGGHy4StxHbAA0s7rfr8XWeYqIdAIozN+6Tz1jiPgyeSC6M3MJ2e3otnJLzcyZNgmkXZe6999564AMfmJ86C1HxMQP85t01XktnYPN4mEB4qs9TgrSN7d48Koax+od/+Ac99KEPveYhsmb7lON6/IDMmZkZ/Z//83/0xS9+MX822qWXXpqPtacZLEf6SDkPf/jD88fRTE5e9UBlR+Ah4bMu8HuoU86g8W7H4jbtDMS9GJ+yvWbNhJRx8/oQA5KdgBfMIi/uRVeoL9QFX8vvoW7QDk/ZeAzZU
<artus> o+MjjjiCN3iFrfIZQzR99iG6+hWT8ta9p5uCXeLWc8px/1zeyzDxcXF/KHAt771rXX/+98/r9tZjnA62XrvHZ62w5BMhxnNkPivJkBch66jI5/85CdzXUIneNl+nInwWBr0wx1gYdYirCPUQ75HlmAXxxbgbE2W0c173uueetc736Wb3OQmuZ0iv3DThcm/9SzUq3D6zbZCu6mPNVBnn3227nGPe+hOd7qTcPgOgMAZynObLbfV2SXvxPXCdI+9x9xkwnZNW7mGMeQRaeAY40Q94e5B7keulq3xOcxguG3OAHFt+Pi1m9/85uLPAZMDLK97Cst0IMY1yIYdjqxl/PrXv54/XcQBvNdJrcYqZ5/cX9u97dPjzdh+/vOf1wEHHJDbEeX4PMjnPe95uuUtb5kfFs
<artus> yi/7BftgmPe+jTbKvGCtuvbT0cd9tIeH6eM/qUQ1u81tT2SptNajwutjs+hxl06/tqm+M627jby7XIC99i38f/9p2hn4J44vM5VPNWt7rVNffsLJtnXb2xkzDb2A06B2tnBIvH6vB4HQTNw20Bnf/6r//KHey//Mu/XPO4HQ+UHTvvjgxYBIzTMZh5oD1tZOdhxfJ1Jh8oBMaG4VEOSnnVepF+7nh5QRxQDDtEGyWK6zNfvOWf30xeaAtgboWkLD9Cgn6+7W1v02c+85n89GN2jnGf2xICoh2WAczGTtnIBsPgifY8BxLjJivG947++J0+0Fe+d9/pKy+AiyiU/tswbGxWcjt6g4VT44A7KXjuN5AiN68nMoDw2eBtQLQRe3E3dTGeOEEAe88999TXvvY13fa
<artus> 2t80JAWBl8GZcHRnRZp+A/tWvflXf+c539Ja3vCUnaQYQOy/ab/CGzPP8NJN4b+fms8vmfwM7dbifDhToA+NiwmWHblkboMJ7kbO3jZsAuh70gP6YvLh8y9v3Ua7rNYH0mHnKIiQK9Bt9oOzXv/712muvvfTiF784P8zOTsTTJiaanu4xKTcpdt+wV8uXd9sDfaUskwv3B33jURDoDASEx6owniakDoKoB5mHTs1j4rrd9zAbsBqIPa6Ui75AqD/+8Y/ndUIMGEvKsVMIdZWyQhJih7YzR8B9JkvI4MlPfrJe85rXCFJlGdD3iy++OH+UmLMf/o22hcEQfed65OYMf3iciPtuosH91IfucNjzpk2brtq0cDWGeSbAcqV+B4zok7Po1OnAMiRWJi0mBw5K6Ss6
<artus> wKGIkA302lhnfUVeXMeL+4zbtM9EwEEXtg9OGfv2339/Pe5xj9MjH/nInJCjLw40fJyJA7iQAJs82x7QcR4/YnKEPHgsCe3lO18XkgLjhZcUeHwpm/vxWUceeWQeYD7oQQ/KM+e0BeLAGEC6Hv/4x+cYZEwIddV6bHLvPjsDaNwIyaoJF9eiu1464XvcH9rqQBndYIxM2ikvDM5Mko0n6JDtzm2zzlsPrJMmbq7fgT11hffY9yIfCCkbeO54xzvqSU96Uh4EmxiGAU1ImtcI1vU4yd1ZAQuLQQFsPvCBD+TGCeAycGxPR0k5xRriwXc8ggcFZuDucpe75MfIEw3zGWeBEXIoI8rzqEc9KjdGBuvyyy/X+9//fr3pTW/KQQTHf+KJJ+qYY47JT031ehcrUnggH
<artus> c6d+252s5vlKWYIEfeccsop14AySkDbcPwoKEpD2YAEbQPEX/CCF1wTSWCID3jAA3JDxPDYhg+ZpByirIc85CF55MP9gPNnP/tZ/fu///s15yBByKzEGMK73vUu/fCHP8zlyMGUnKSMA0FWOFP6ytoD2nL7299ez3zmM3NQMShBxkwUIDAAGXVjoIBNuK3ZBoOMuQYHTV2QGfrISf7cA9lC5ny+4IIL9KMf/Sj/n3FizJx9sbGGka11g+fw0TfGHjB75Stfqbvd7W75uBKdoxfIy5k4rr/NbW6TGyoEizohZWeeeWYuO3SDsgya6MHJJ5+s7du35+0yIbEsXve61+UHJlIeQPr85z8/H2McAONPMMBzApEFciNjwZovA7UdKPrlSB9ApF3f+ta39LKXvSyXBT
<artus> rzile8Iv+jnUyzYgdMXfIZHaA+gyLv6Axto1zaRllMz3jMwqyRSaIztDhupnPf97735QSGzCP6wRhQF2NJhslgjNMmu0w/+J3f/vM//zO3LeSJDOyI0Tfshcem8CJL9ZKXvCTvp50TOktG4YwzztC73/3uXE+RAb9DPk499dRrIuHnPOc5ut3tbpc7B8br29/+dq5XJrgEZpBjE4XVIGyHZTshK25HQ9uQm9fl0AbGGF2jPOyUp1GAGavB34Ei9fEbOsi40jbkdvzxx+fyRT9pN7ZCO+kb9sB45uvHrs4Ck8VHv//whz/kfQdvIL60FdmDL7QF2aP7ZIqxY9puW2IsPv3pT+cBKeUjSxwrf4wpWVo7bMoDx7iHTCYYecIJJ+R9RYf/+Z//WW9/+9tzkoa+m/g
<artus> 5s2nCgT5gQ9wPplAesxBgM/rIOEFsqI92goUQz3ve8565/vD8wv/4j//I5YQdQnjQRzAJGZx77rl5u7mP68EV9AtC6AAFHbZueVxMHhzwMB48vu1FL3pRbsN8TxnY0WMf+9jcz3AvZMlEKcxwWq+s54zpD37wg3yMnbWi7WAGsuF/dAvd/fWvf537DjKWyIp2M+6MP5+RD5/BNvwetuIAKsxMmejzHXImmOa5j846IrdDDjnkGkKO3/jyl7+c6ycyYjx5Me78TzbwJz/5Sd4+dPPVr351rqfoG20Hz/DLyB5/S7CL7iFrrnvhC194zQzNox/9aD3iEY+4ZooYPaYOkyzINzhFu7/3ve/lPsoBBDIl4LKN2WZDma/+7sZItm5wBmtnbBRlIapAwOecc04egaGc
<artus> T3/603MygALyAkgxTOazAQw7B5wqoAD4oMCAPYOK4aAUD3vYw/TjH/84L58zWnDKKBjOEaNnegtC4GjHEQWfUQAU753vfGeuqIAAdQDS//qv/5orN30CzDBMWDmG4aktHAtgRRtpDwaCggGSGMK9733vHGBwMhzQh8ICKkTYKDCOFvBjOgfygiHSN8CLewAb3jFUiNX555+fAyMgj5EiV+6jbRAN+gYA45hpE44EOSMbXjhHyoPcQWI8zegIiWsckTq1DljQDsAeA2RqAgCjbtqB3CB4EB9IIP1k2g7gRqGcEePdGSyAFAAjwsHpANIQAuSJjBk7DJjxoCxIKmQccOIPvYEA4MyIju51r3vlfSGiRD5ekE/9gBP3cC16R5QFwKCH97vf/XTooYfmbYT8I19IE
<andrex> @op
<artus> CAD+NBGgJnred9vv/3yaBXH4jS+I0hnojx9iePgQEacoAMKPjPmlMX16AN14ryYRkbPGENkgu6wvgydwm4Ae5MuxtGA5Hdka6LFODI+6C8vSAVZAcYRAoPO0X9sBdmjQ1yLLaAfjDkHoCJT9BsHCEFFN7nvzne+c94+PtNuABX5Uh4yx0bQBQdURK/OHGOTkEucLbZGoMIUC7ZMP5kCw44JdCgH0mzn7UyVg4Dw3dlb5IWTBU8Yb2dTGUP0Fx2DUDBOOAjGg+/pZyg/B4rWIdrziU98Inf+2C66z7pEvnNGDjxhrJ/ylKfkuAaWUS5BCvaIvkE8sB/uxfFhO9gcOorcCa7AL45DoD0QB2cfCQbBHggrDtKB6S9/+cscr8jm8ht9s22hs8ibaxk7sAE8hOAwlU
<artus> pfnC0KpwX5n5edO/oD9oLL3I/ecA19pg84auyUR6jR5vvc5z65XYKl6BT6hZzAcsaAcfXUFuMB2SQoJXjl5Wl+T3s662GCFWYaaeOvfvWrPFgD/5ABusM9D3/Ew3XwQQfnbWRsIBlMsd73vvfN2+Jy/G7i5r6ZjDBu6L2DM9rMGDElCU4x1vyP3YNB2CNyOO6443I953oCDtqG3aP/zugy/p6qpB3YN+SK/iA78AF7xgbBO7JmTL/hW5CbT9VH57iHYAM9YlYALOF6CPhZZ52Vjx91mbwzLugVhAjMR6/AbmyI8abdDlTBeGYd0Ft8ph/6jZ3RNnwN8qIcsAY8wy+hC14iEtqV7Xd1UubGSK7o0w0iWGFkEbJRlAcQY6AhHQDoFZuu0Nve+rYcpAAMAJjsB04
<artus> ExQMgyFAwsAABAEOkixKguDhblJeIALJCtAyJQOFRYDI9DDbKwrWeNjPJon2eYgT8UEwcO0APyFEeWRvKA5i4hmwDjhcFwoi4H2fM70QW1A8xtON1ZAUw4VBpK0ZPNIWDdqSJMQG4AARlopzUjTNGJhgjKXT6gjPG8WNcgBn9xBFCODBi6v/KV76SAzbGgdyoG1KE86QN1OXFmp7mdLbMWZFwfQ4yY/wwSKKYO9zhDrnTgLji8BkrCCHfEblj4Iyps302FuQSrnOgrRBqAARZ0BcMEjAgU4k8GBcTbAydvkCiAGGiYsaB+gAgHLiJqdcMYNT0DWcD4DijQFvIKKBvjAV6BmEjksMJQSwARu5BJvSfscZZQXQ9HRCm9emnyRskhvVh6CttY4xpgx06xANZsSCX
<artus> LAvAj55wv3UbfTzooINynfjmN7+ZtxNQozyTBhNYZ89wyF5jhTyRDTLAdiif7wBd2oZDBEgZB9qGbAFajwf3kD3hfq8dw/a4xnbKmECuGGscJvrGC3Alg0dmEUDne7cNW2FMsTOAGR3iMyDMomEc5IMf/OBcnyHdtDskUjsjWSFQ0ybsGPuxA4MEoKeQOcaR/x3RowfooTPAYVleU4KMCOKwS5wkeAXBAGNwpl4jRNsom/rRZYgSZIR+gnWME9kf7BGdR48YL5wnpIy28T9lQFjBC+owXtA3ngXIZ2f70QVneCG1Hi90BTJIFoN2syEEZ4wsqJe6ILLougNj2k976I+nF2mzMQrbAxMhJg6cqI/sBTgEdmFL6Dn9Qb8pm3aBSxB95IJugR/YG/fwP3oB6eHPC
<artus> +k9tRiuXfRUtR0Wbab/OH0CW9rnjBHXUhcEE8zDfsEIiB/65gDTU7gmT+HUGdiPr/nHf/zHnADSNn6nzciDgJmgi/IhPMiU+pAjMoGYoWOMHQSH8UUGYLnxyLjv+tG3Cy+8MMdwAlZ8Ir8hB8YPGUOosRf8DnZMH5AhmEN9ZNqwIfwFcibQw+4ZA3QPuWAPBNt8JlCmbwTr6CyEn9/pB3oMFoL/zL4Q/GK32IKnnZG1lwhwD5hJkEMASxuw4zCDZTv+/yFzZR/4FyNYDBDOknQqmRcMgGgAZQToGViiMCJrBgFgQcFw5jh27sHhAf52+DBsgIqpQlL3AAoKjGPGafE9UQsD7YjIpMZrTFBWDIWoBqXEeQIoRA8YKoaC84Bw4Zh4AdooGAYHsABWOAjqp1zP/3
<artus> MthkJfUWrIJZEywM53gBbghGGyeJTvMFxAhSkA6kYOEDsAHdDle4wRxUdmOCDqph+AOIbE7ywYB0BQfurBGABNwADZEGV6uok2exrPUZyjV09vIEP6SmaJfrg+gJTycQL0AyNGDsiO8nmFUy8+x4o+ch9lenqK33DSEAuMnPF3Spx+0X4AiTYAHAACoG2CRT3IAofuaJd37gEgGWOcIi9kBBhSBmAA+EF4iLYoA0JOnyAdjAH9537IDzoCiac+65WjZcYP8ENX+POUNdehv4AhRgYBgWSRvodEQ3zI0KJLjKOnoyFeliFTRmSNkLMJsdcSebxsyJ4KtFN3kIKMcXaAM+NEcMA4oE+01dOK2BttALjpG/IH3NF9sq3oq6NugJPonQDAIEoEDQmjj9TjKTr00VM
<artus> JJsG0CZkiE/6nfO7DHuk/09n0L5zmDyPcEKi5hrHEzoiuvdCZugiMqIdsA+PJdfSZ/uMIPRXnICzECq5BX8AqCA4ZA74Dm4jc6S/tgDTiQNEdbJ7ACF2yQ8ZeuBenDe6QDUDGtI0xgAChC+gAuuIpTZNMMICsE5/JAqGH9JHxYboIR4w+Y59e/wYhpizGC0KAfGk7toWdok9e84NdeMmDp9PRNfQM3cRh0n/KNynhN7IqYAt4wfWUQSCJPnEfQRM6gz1BfLFx4w8y4zrGAMyCYIG5xg07pTCoMLkybtFW+oW+80fZ6BJ9hlBBOvgfW8O+me4Hv7nOa7O8ZtN27QDc5A+ySNafQJIXZWEjYCm+Bnngw/Bp+CnKIzPM2DO+xiTIHQGij3cwYXT/HPwTSGE74Bky
<artus> 9Fo7dAL9wNcxTQ8u8Tv9Q4aMD/qIv/XaNvrJmDDu/I/+gaPIhmm90L75nzahw/TRU/u8Y4tksZwtxEc5W+jZCW8ewM+hz/QVYgqmWLYevzBwCm36xvr/X5RgYdwoI4MK0yX7ACgAcigXUQDKQsQFyGAULE5GiQE/HJRJDOALwJCRIdrFsRP54gBh5kwrYciUgbI5enbGwVMBKAVgC+jCtAE8QIp6nUVCsQBmCB2kEMPFiIiYUCAMjrUN9MOLATEAkyWAjsgKIgHhA9iQA84NoKEswJupBsAXRwMAABQAGX2ifAwEZSUaoEz6AHEl0qDPRMYosafBiFgxShwJjoo+kT3EsOmnI0gbeEi0UASn5jE4ZAQwEcGQLSPyw0iRGw6FDAigSB0AAkbubIbXK9loPKUG2
<artus> QEQvPYIw6UflEt5kFxkChlwdgHZ21lDxongcFoQXvrIfdRPn2zwEASclx+ojMNDpjgFdBESj8yJ7sgM4gRM6IkCIWi0iYif+wCmcF2MF/zTP+pEd0nHM3VG1MdY4UDIalA28qDvgB36CEFk3IkkWRtCH9FtCJdJsrPDAKl1zHI1qTcxcCTJmOFADbzotdeH0U/kBmH3dD3TS+gE39MnSBk6RHsgjegrRAr9Q544QvSLaRFsBafCNbSLPzJb1EP/IASetsWOIFDoEP1CP2mbs6qMF39cg13jcCDcnrq5NvB1tgmZYi/gDX3zwbSMMeNN/WACDgDiQbsgfdYxO20HSrTRj4khI0d/aBc4xRgRvOBAkbMzZWTEwC3qMJFEJs5wo6P0GVuCNPNCpuib7RWso17sm2
<artus> t5QbDAC+TptWV8R4DJNC54it1BdphyhfwhA8YFZ0hZBLm0DSeJnWK33gRjkmHd4t3ZUeyGOmmXlxFwPf0DG5ANWOGML7rDGIMP4AL4DF6D+2AgMkOfGWsvdSDbQyBB+W4L+u51Sqsz6w4sKMMPogbzGUvGjz/8BvKGeEI2CbaoB4xF5+zs3c/wM/YMycAeaRdTi3xHWWACeE6WGVwEV9F5iCRt4Br0CtwA25AzGMX3jIfJv+02DJLABsgTNoUvg2wxFl7rh+ycwUJnIOnIhrqwX3QdX4oe0DbwzGNG+/GfECjsgWscvHgdnmcDsGvjtc8Y4xoCftqGLvgcQq/j8/oz6qANyAdc80YZk6owE31jJVSr+/VnIVirBcfAAjQ4YwCc6R8UGwMn/elpP5wjwAiJQbl
<artus> QXgzBc8WOuBhAUr2QG8ACgoXSMvCACANJPUxRMC2Jw/POP0cRnsYDtFEc2sA0DICLEyHKJ0UPKFAf4EdESobDpI/1MRgrIEE6nMgSZUT5iZ5RXKIk+kKqF3IDKcPpAkg4a9rD4nYyGQA30QVKyXXIBlDDwHEKGAlGDYg7agE8qRsQoW0YJiALuCE3jBqDw1nyG9cwpQrQYFwAdxgZOl3LGHqBPMZmYgFJoE84GMYUAgTAQ1ZoF1kgDM9RpKMZwMF64fOzvDYK8GO8cMZM0yFT2goIETET/KeLcwAAIABJREFUqXlqln6zmwcy/N3vfjeXKzrD2hbGiUgSR+PMDm1nfImmaRd1oh/IlCwHjpCoFDKHjHF4kDx0lt/soHDIXmeBsw+neB39OzOGs2J6mylMUuiM
<artus> IU6YvvEZeaFXOAXWD/IZEkYbkQH3M6bIlEwkeo0+Eh0zZjgPO2pPQ3u9iseNtqB/tJ/vkCMkFICGEEFeaIOJD4tX0T/GwVk27M8LorEP5IM80SUIOlMFTHPwPRkKnDbOHZtCvowPO4QhBGQjGRPkxv04B8aBsaGNkAzGFDtgbRJjSrsBaTKulOF1Z+Has3B6gev5jFwhgcjam1kYT2wFedMXdNcLy7mGMffmGjs6T5EhS4gO7cIm6ZPXSrGbl8DIJICyqIdgkcABu0EmjDF6Dl5B6CHc4AGyZhzQEeyVPoIdBE7IE5mBO86YUh5ZNK+HAlvQBZMlT/nRR7KzEChjHJjA1D0vcARZQ8C9icibUGyfJvXIFB1H79Aj8MobQ0ywIG70x9OhYCe2BFZgW5AE7Ibvm
<artus> D5n/Blj+gspQ1/Af2yAbAfEPwwgwraE68W8BAC9ZpE5WAde0FfaTXtYYuEMHvUgT7JI+Bb3Hf3wrEb4P7JgLBgbdJ4MDrbKNWAomMCYeIqQ8XCwwb3IhXHEX0FAwGYw2cc6UKczwbSX8eY+rqUs2s09jD96BYHCf6I/6CLXMNZgJbKgHYw5+gbxor9cT53IE4ymTvqEvGkfBMi7Kr0Wl2tpIz7N0960BUxBdgS2jDEYhy5CHME48Jc6wQ0nOyDVYBlyC4N4B0zhWrobO9H6sxIsK48HiAwOKUsYNUJlCgElwcgZJEAGcGGwmQLC+BxJM2AoucGfQQSoGTyAHgUDrFFOgIPIHyeFsyYzYPaMEvJnp0j5KBvKgZLAxiEPOFTKB7xwKpAo2uYoCHDG6XuHGvd4tw
<artus> d9A0gBefqAsZM9ARj5DVKD8mMs1EN7AAWiH/6nPzhAiBi/A8DIBGeLHJAVfaTNXrfDtV5LgeETOTlDwuJc73yi/URhjIGdcTjF4jHztBQywYkQldFu5EG0CXHlHSMDDIiGaCNRJAZPxs7TF46KQsfFOOG0yAZRJ/WY9DnKQ1YskMWh+UXWBABm/Jg6JVOETiE76oe4klkw0CNzHCPOAWcN0AF4OEiAnTEDfNAn6scZkvngd69LQo7eAWai6TURBgyDBfrE/7QPJ0Ib6TfgzDEdkBjvzoIIEgmi95AC9AFHYcdA29A77schQvKRtddpAJaMB7+HxBh9xUFBfiE0zhIRhdN/ZE92jYDC9uBpO2fhcBKQfGeFCG6QM84A2TDGns4kGwt5oz6TFOpCH7ERHAMgzxQ
<artus> LdQPOnv7mM2MKQfYieIgB5Iz+0S+CB2wY2RqMQ3AOAdoOFzBnbRRtxkZpK3LHvrFFn5HnY2PstJ29cr9tGyYfEGdIMNdD1rALbJlxABOQG2Pu3XWMG78jB+RBVp02oJ/onDPTyIgxQBbYG+XTZxwTbaDtlElZ6J5Jk7Ph2JhJPf9DBGgbJI82oNfgHHqBLWAjZI/RQdpG+dTD+LrP4TIKiCPO31gCccIBe4wg2hBIZ3/InhHIYcsEB9QDAfNOO9rHODjzh70gH3CMfpJN5bswu+PZB499mL0is4buIVvkShDG+GDbXr7B2IJZkGkwBBz0GqzweB3bE/V7ow82StuQI3bJNZB0bBZZeooQvIJMemMOY0Vg5ywh9xDYQYCcpfMxHZa3M+LoFEkCfKQ30IAj
<artus> EBxvaIF8Ebh5DRfBDnXwB0YTMIGx3jxlAgXOoG/gNjMfXi/rQI3ybEPIgbEnOKef/E9AgY3itzyVjkzRX9spMkJ+6AV65409PgqG/ltfHBz53VmunREuX+N1g65/Zxmx1QHY35rA3SCCZaBztOGpJwSNk3IqMTQcDBQSgbBxMhAGz0HjTHyWFAPlM7CcDfEBfl43YBDDqPkOR8ocOMpmY0TBVh9JwFQK12IopDJRBtqCU+V6r+vAgGkH7fWiVurBODEGn49C+zAgT9UgD/qBDHhxLwrttQ1eT+OzgmgPDoEyaTugSp1MU+IYcGYYHelZyqFcrveREdRP1g7Z0m8MGAOzM4WIIiPk5TlxO236Sr3U4+kBvvO5YfSDe7jf066MF/fY6CGB1GGwtvHTd2//5Z37u
<artus> Zb7rCMArnc1GXCQC+3jeoCBdtl4LXvvBmLMMHDqpt9EqJSHLvmMK0DW60e4jzKQIWXz2QtPfW6Sp0q53zpJ27jHDob28Z31zPJE7vxPnT5dmvGm/16LCNHkGpysI0l+B5ydoXKQ4nUbdrohmJkce9xsb3ZSPuvNv6MztlUfg+AFzbTN+uGMFDrBWCMfdN3rbdBNrkU2tI+Xx4O+emu/d53xO3Jx5hRb4TqXQRsYc58r57aFYLkaOEPQRU9os7M+PqOK7ynTh1AiO+TM78jd2W3rmqejTLZMjLE57kOexiSTE3QZXLLT5B3bsFOCPHiMGQf0nc+0gelGnDj1onvIy2vwPIXjxd/I0Du1aJcztl4zhx0whsYcfscOKBcZIBvwgz/6Z8drzKZ8ZEgdHgf6SH+8MY
<artus> Jx9+G1/Mb3XviOLjsDxXiawCALyvT2fWOxcQedRx7Yi6+hfZRrfAkzPg4EvRyB/qJHyM11Wadt58iQ8kLMCqeDvfaK74zvnsamv8YYdMCL/ZEROul+OnhFRgTY3onJePPH2FhW9C+s3wEacnLm0KSSuk1M+A39C3eBYit8x8tYTTtpG/fRDpMaHxZtfed795f+8D2JCy9JQN89RemZCa9ho2wIPC/PfKArtBt7oU30m35aL+yLrXvO4BmT3E4HsbZDY6x13hgZYu/fmkhdW/03iGBZUQw2dt6e2zagen2MBxRD4jsEbGXwNVY8Z50Qtg8z884S/0YWyYuSKZPoDYXjfzsVA7GdIfcCBqTOUV6iLhsNCuo2owQYr5WB+9wvgz1KaSBk0L3bA0OxwfE9bbEim3W
<artus> bVPo6T20gI4yUCJDUOtfRTrIFPufK5DSM7Jzm99oFK6unyGzENgYTBKfHnaqmHTZM99kKb8V2BGEgpH8eIzt3rvGYejqF+732w7I0QHndStg3+m5C4/GzzEOC6EjXqXYTOAOJ6zD55HfLwTprB+MdVZafx5c+eOG9sx6+Joy0TXrsBAE16z33OUvryNEEChmGWRrL0SBkZ+PsoOsO24kDcbkeO4NQuObGzouyTcJ9PpCdGbYQRox2jCZU1ucQwA2ItmFH7A6IHJDRRgdSli9j5Tp8TptJcUimDGQeA5NhE2w+mzS779TPy30z/lh2brezkXbitM0L/X2COnI0cXdW3EcPeJE499E+BwYOzoyT6BiOi4wOGQKmWymT9rmNHn/f67Y6CLAsXSe/2wlSFgEXGVSO
<artus> waA9EBCyRCaRxgv6zneQOztgky7bhnXa+mCHH+KjbcqBgN+9QWN1GcZ/YwLv1nFjpGXg8TeeUL8PzTRuOAvkzKTHwESXtjsQM8a7TcYqB4h2+CZE7rez8LZZYzu/Ux96AEZDzmxX6IDP+7J+e+xsQ8Y24yxjap10XV4XZRy3nkBmkAUvYwPvTkpYDtTl/hqPwsyS/ZDP6rINhL46tGP3j3YYo/gfmVCGg3H7Iwc3bpv9jssxnoe4txoPQ38XXv/3Sq5CbP6TTnK3YG2kCNXK6Xc74VAZrbAmaCYxBsGQDLgOGwiDbKBCiQAOO0s7Y7fHBuK2mHRxvaNv6g6dFr85w2SlMPGyY7IhhKBtcKOs0Fk4OnI/bNyWB4DpekKmTh04TAOG1wBxv5XWEYuvsXMNHQUGa
<artus> hk5Y2DnZCPmcxi5mvzRNozX8/gmu5YjfbaDtKxDcub+hADCdwZQj3+oG/xmx8rvBiWXS30hiXQfqMPE1g7VRNjEkHc7PhMqOxw+h7pmIAhlZOLg/rtOf7ZD9ZhTpkmPnQf3WEdW20ZINq1PdnLuiz+73SEJMtBzb2gj1OOpjxDQHKjYOYUOJSQFlqv75z7gCEzEaJcdoB2WnZ/rtPyQCyBsu7LemvRbp+yEQzJpOdgBGKj5bL2xjMLAz07NTsY6GAY8JuQmp5QZji2fw4yFCRj1OkChfAcpJrBuD+Xynad/0A0TN8ryuFlXbKfGPNtOGLC6fZZxiHm0g7psUyZxLs/j6AyDiZXx0oGUg4WQOBqP7axtY7Z565R3EdMOjxHlmeDZEfNubHQ/Xb/f7V
<JohnDoe_71Rus>  tinyurl.com
<andrex> все заткнул)
<andrex> забыл про ексепшен
<artus> соррииии
<artus> ping
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Ну понг, и что?
<artus> чет фигня каакая то приключилась :D
<artus> а я блин еще на знце, не сраазу дошло :)
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, так что именно у тебя там не локализируетцо то?
<andrex> нада бует зафигачить себе правило на +zm на такой случай)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вобщем. дебиан 8. сорслист постил выше на пасту.
<artus> andrex, чего за правило ?
<andrex> у лхде нет локалей же))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> стоит lxde. все менюшки, кроме огнелиса и айсвесела на аглицком.
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, https://itmages.ru/image/view/5349149/e682be6b так у тя?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну блин. у меня на ноуте лубунта с той же lxde и русский есть в прогах и менюшках
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да так
<artus> ну значит трабла с lxde
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23746767/
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, это то причем :)
<artus> это локали )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а на твоей картинке не локали конфигурятся разве?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, в первом окне, а наэтой картинке выбираетцо язык окружения
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я уже конфигурил. теперь у меня вот так
<JohnDoe_71Rus> выбирал уже все
<andrex> artus, в вичтае можно задавать действия на события забыл команду >_<
<artus> andrex, да ладно тебее. :D
<andrex> да надо)
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus,  "language support", во вкладке "language"  есть у тя?
<artus> andrex, бубубууу, это вторая моя простыня за 7 лет :D так что в пределах погрешности :D
<spaik> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%80%D1%83%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%84%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%86%D0%B8%D1%8F_ubuntu
<spaik> может и не в тему но это не то что тебе нужно?
<andrex> да я вообще
<andrex> artus, твое еще фигня я на пол сети както флуданул)
<artus> andrex, и не побили? :D
<andrex> побили
<artus> andrex, каак умудрился то?
<andrex> на унту ру и на фриноде пришибли потом на серве)
<andrex> -не ру
<artus> ой, на не ру бунту меня самого забанили :D
<spaik> кстати что такое nofree
<andrex> а я всегото нечаянно urandom шлепнул в терминал))
<artus> аххахаааа
<spaik> просто ставил сегодня хекс чат через гуй и там написано нофри
<spaik> а через apt install стал
<artus> а хз
<JohnDoe_71Rus> spaik: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%80%D1%83%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%84%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%86%D0%B8%D1%8F_ubuntu#%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%B2_%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F_%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%BD%D1%8B%D1%85_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BC вот найди мне эти пакеты в дебиане
<andrex> artus, а мышкой чето еранул)
<spaik> ну и
<andrex> но меня поняли и простили))
<spaik> там ниже есть настройка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://packages.debian.org/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=amd64&lang=ru&searchon=names&keywords=language
<artus> andrex, я ж грю, бываит ))
<artus> блин, чет я от гомерического хохота под стол свалился :D
<artus> дрипка из кипятильника это нечто :D
<spaik> я вот щас смотрю компиз только 9
<spaik> а как к примеру 8.12 поставить?
<artus> лучше б ты бухал :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ладно, гашу бедняжку
<spaik> не
<spaik> ну так что) как это сделать?
<spaik> норм статейку кинь
<spaik> если снег запустить - то это будет круто
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в окно выгляни. там снег
<spaik> это не канает
<spaik> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DbBQzuz9BE
<spaik> артус у тебя в дебиане какой компиз?
<spaik> просто тут 2 месяца наз но снег есть)
<spaik> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltUAUMKEssE
<spaik> вот оно )))
<spaik> таки нафига убунта вырезала то это - в деби есть - дебиан норм дистр)))))
 * spaik хочет посмотреть скрин версии компиза )))  в дебиане.
<migraine> Но этому не суждено сбыться...
<piyavking> компиз - кошмар.
<migraine> Компиз нужен только для убунту-детей.
<spaik> artus:где ты пропал?
<spaik> artus: где ты пропал?
<artus> spaik, песу выводил
<artus> spaik, [/home/artus]% apt-cache policy compiz
<artus> compiz:
<artus>   Установлен: (отсутствует)
<artus>   Кандидат:   1:0.9.13.0+16.10.20160818.2-4
<SergeyIT> вечеру
<artus> дароф сережа
<spaik> о кпуто но как тогда видос записали
<artus> да что у тебя за проблемы то ?
<artus> что конкрутно не ставитцо?
<artus> на что ругаетцо?
<spaik> https://youtu.be/ltUAUMKEssE?t=192
<SergeyIT> куда записали?
<artus> spaik, ну и?
<artus> spaik, если тебе скучно, наапиши мне цсску для стилиша кооторый на тытубе ужимает верхнюю нескролируемую полосу в размере :D
<piyavking> госпаде ну ты и лентяй
<artus> piyavking, мммм ^_^
<spaik> не так просто как они это сделали?
<spaik> если там такой компиз как и в убунте
<artus> spaik, что именно? записали? взяли кой нить рекорддесктоп и записали )
<piyavking> ну да. мплуером вряд ли писали. компиз развращае.
<artus> piyavking, я думал ты меня уже лентяем обозвал :D
<piyavking> ты всё правильно подумал, ну)
<artus> piyavking, :P
<artus> няя, починил ^_^
<artus> как оказалось стиль умеет ее вобще нафиг скрывать, и видео в размер окна автоматом растягивает, ну прям вобщше красота
<spaik> я прям поржал
<spaik> Россия является полномасштабным действующим лицом, которое представляет собой крупную угрозу правительству США, военной, дипломатической, коммерческой и критически важной инфраструктуре, а также ключевым ресурсным сетям, благодаря высокоразвитой
<spaik> (российской — ред.) наступательной киберпрограмме и изощренной тактике, технике и процедурам
<spaik> нет ничего своего) ну кроме овновг эльбруса - а они тут пишут про что то
<artus> угу, 1c поработит мир :D ну как поработит, зохавает моск :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://github.com/iye/lightsOn/issues/22 как скрестить ежа с ужом?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, эть чего за извраты? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну там в редми написано что к чему
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ничига не понял. че у них за проблемы там на ровном месте? )
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, блин, пока в скрипт не глянул нифига не понял. это чего за костыль ? :D че, слабо просто отрубить засыпание мониторки? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем отрубать. пусть гасится когда не пользуется
<artus> https://userstyles.org/styles/132367/youtube-real-theater-mode если вдрухх кому внезапно пригодитцо )
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ммм, когда не пользуетцо - win+l и профит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и чего? висит картинка введите пароль
<artus> и что? :) ты же не работаеш за машиной - знать проблем в этом не вижу)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мне секурность не нужна. все равно кроме меня никто не подойдет дома. нафига жечь статичную картинку на экране. лучше пусть гасится
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, мм, у меня монитор тухнет после лока) просыпаетцо только если мышой пошевелить. - секурность .. поставь автовход. и да, статичная картинка... у тебя црт с выгорающим люминофором? :D
<artus> понапридумывают себе проблем на пустом месте :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вопрос не "зачем" вопрос куда там в исходнике надо дописать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вобщето когда пиксели на lcd статично горят тоже не очень хорошо
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, блин, ты как маленький ))) в скрипте можеш после 136 строки воткнуть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это ты так наобум ляпнул
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, это ты посмотри в скрипт ) интуитивно же понятно)
<artus> ну и хтмл детекшн добавь после 36й строки
<artus> чтоб по феншую было
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, разобралси?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, https://hastebin.com/ovanuhefox.bash лови
<JohnDoe_71Rus> благодарствую.
<artus> да незачто )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а то киношки с сайтов смотришь все нормально. а котиков с ютуба нет. приходится мышой дергать
<artus> хм, а у тебя кто, дкмс тушит моник?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: я чего то решил что надо в конкретную функцию обработчик добавлять. а не просто кусок кода впихнуть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто то тушит. как глянуть настройки?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, дык там же просто не форматированый кусок аналогичного кода :D хотя может это у меня такой глаз наметанный :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> точно не скринсейвер
<akok1337> всем ку
<artus> дык раком работающий дкмс. вырубай его нафиг. хотя чего оно так не знаю. у меня он ни на 8й, ни на вот 9й не шалил так.
<artus> вот на 6м да, но эт на машинке под чпу станок, там вобщем свои пляски
<artus> akok1337, дароф
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чегой то раком работающий? нормально работает
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, хотя, такие трабды я с крысой встречал. может эт траблы альтернативноработающих де :D
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, если он тушит моник через 10 минут бездействия не глядя на то что у тебя отключено в энергопотреблении сие действо и скринсейвер тоже не должен - значит раком работающий
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://s29.postimg.org/sj94u6f3b/2017_01_05_211214_1280x800_scrot.png все как хозяин велел
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и в расширенных при энергосбережении переводить монитор в дежурный режим
<artus> 15 минут? фии, ну час если уж не два могу понять :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем больше? я или активен за компом. или мне происходящее видеть не требуется. ну за исключением котиков
<artus> хотяя меня больше бесила динамическая контрастность на монике которая не отрубаетцо, и на полностью чернмо фоне прям ваще тушит монитор :D типа чтоб вааще чернее черного было :D
<bel_ki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23747742/ ребята если не трудно, кто пользуется хубунту запустите тонар с дом дириктории   и этот скрипт, почему тонар виснет?
<akok1337> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<SCHAAP137> вечера
<piyavking> вечера.
<artus> панабигалиии
<stanislav> artus:~> чет слабовато 'панабигалиии' сегодня))
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-06
<artus> хватит спать
<andrex> да
<tagezi> утра всем
<artus> оо, друзяки попросыпались :D
<artus> а даавайте творить беспредел :)
<andrex> давай начинай
<artus> andrex, я тебя боюсь :D ты каак то неадекватно на беспредел реагируешь :D
<spaik> привет
<artus> о, еще один неспящий
<artus> spaik, опять поломал вайвай?
<spaik> не ) все работает
<spaik> завтра я один дома буду потестирую
<spaik> чтоб точно найти способ как я это сделал
<spaik> и скачаю дебиан
<spaik> )
<spaik> кстати тут получается как всегда? что убунта похуже деба?
<spaik> просто на примери манджаро и арча - так и есть манджаро говно полное - куча ошибок -
<artus> spaik, ну смотри, есть дебиан стейбл, фиг сломаеш но софт достаточно устаревший. есть тестинг - софт стабильный, свежий, но изредка может чет сломатцо - если пропустили, но чинят в течении дня-двух. так что болячку поймаеш только
<artus> если звезды сошлись. есть унстейбл. совфт самый свежий, болячки вроде как бывают чаще, но на то он и нестабильный, и есть убунта, которая трешовее даже унстабли :D в который пакеты после откатки на бубунте сыпятцо :D
<spaik> )))
<spaik> ясно понятно
<spaik> просто как то убунту популярна у народа- даж вот обидно - основа дебиан - но он как бы в тени )))
<artus> spaik, https://distrowatch.com/index.php?dataspan=2016 ниразу))
<artus> кстати, у убунты юзабельны только версии 04 , 10е - отстой полный
<spaik> угу я читал
<spaik> они типа теста
<spaik> минт на 1 месте) вообще помойка ) и как я и сказал манджаро 5 а арч 10)))
<spaik> капец
<artus> spaik, ну минт это лолодистр для говноедов которые ноют что второй гном - венец творения :)
<spaik> вот столько дистров а дельных нет почти) лучше бы собрали в 1 но всё - удобство портов - установку арча - вобщем все лучшее в 1 дистре
<artus> spaik, кстати, там фанаты непоймичего запилили дистр на гитхабе :D с тепами в оном :)
<aleksei`> всем утра
<artus> дароф
<artus> ping
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Понг понг понг...
<Leagnus> привет всем!
<andrex> ага
<andrex> при том что манджаро юзает репы арча
<andrex> ))
<andrex> парадокс
<vamadir> ping
<ubuntuhelp> vamadir, Fail!
<andrex> повелся
<andrex> artus, а я ставлю вайн 2)) седня чет прорвало и побелил я его)
<artus> andrex, зря ))
<andrex> тьру на тя все ты портиш
<artus> ыыыы
<sp-ru> у меня вайн 2 тож стоит и танки норм работают
<andrex> ша прийдет подколю
<andrex> ппц 5ть часов а темно как в 10
<andrex> или как ночью вообще
<vamadir> привет, всем. Кто нибудь знает аналоги proxychains? нужно просто пустить одну программу через soscks5
<andrex> ssh
<vamadir> andrex , имеешь ввду ssh -D?
<vamadir> andrex, ситуация. На моем пк крутиться socks5 на 1080-ом. Я через него залоченые сайти смотрю. А проблема в том что вибер залочен в моей стране прибывания. Хотел его через proxychains > proxy_socks5  пустить, но не получилось. Не вылазит штрих код для логина
<JohnDoe_71Rus> меняй туроператора
<vamadir> JohnDoe_71Rus, :) так то учусь тут
<artus> впн тебе поможет)
<artus> vamadir, https://www.softether.org/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> «лидер свободного мира» не знает таких стран, где запрещен вайбер или проявляются другие посягательства на демократию
<vamadir> JohnDoe_71Rus, CHINA
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vamadir: это был немного сарказм
<andrex> вчера ток ржал по поводу китай нет 2 у нас в стране))
<vamadir> JohnDoe_71Rus, Ну и ладушки (с. Шелдон)
<vamadir> andrex? не понял :)
<andrex> да скоро у нас также как в китае будет чую
<andrex> отрежут нас от внешки)
<vamadir> andrex, не... врядли.
<vamadir> слишком ленивы
<andrex> неее думаю отрежут ибо пендостан та еще страна идиотов
<artus> andrex, отрежут же изнутри :D
<andrex> ну могут и из нутри но раньше с наружи обрубят скажут санкции
<vamadir> andrex, ну дык ничего не изменится. VPN, PRXOXY, SSH и тд
<andrex> хехехе
<andrex> куда?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> из китаю поговаривают плохо все эти штуки работают.
<artus> на свой сервак, стоящий на балконе :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а наши приглашали друзей для обмена опытом
<andrex> ага
<andrex> artus, +1
<vamadir> :) у меня в сша, ВПС-ка, только для этого куплена
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот тебе, карта mir и фиг ты оплатишь эту впску )
<vamadir> JohnDoe_71Rus, ты не представляешь как я сейчас оплачиваю :))))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> по смс
<vamadir> JohnDoe_71Rus, рубли-доллары-Юани-карта китая(дебет)-пэйпал-ОПлата ВПС
<andrex> я говорю не про то что у нас интранет какойто будет в нутри страны а про то что не будет доступа за границу к серверам вообще
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и пейпал и прочие визы с мастеркардами работать не будут
<vamadir> andrex, шанс развить нормальный интернет в нутри страны и качество
<vamadir> andrex, не бывает все печально
<vamadir> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://myslo.ru/news/tula/2017-01-06-eleonora-shevchenko-ob-avarii-na-vodovodah-proizoshla-ryadovaya-situatsiya вот так вот.
<andrex> у насто дада
<JohnDoe_71Rus> градусник на улице можно посмотреть тут http://temp.2396.ru/
<andrex> будем пиговать гоубями
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vamadir: внутри страны ИНТЕРнет никак не построить. только чебурашку
<vamadir> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну не знаю. Меня в рашке 8 лет не было :). А когда там был, тоже депресняком страдал, и хаял правительство. Просто надо смотреть и под другими углами, ну это чисто мое мнение, может я и не прав
<vamadir> блин, youtube-dl + aria работает нормально с proxychains, а Вибер моросит :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> умеют, братья китайцы работать!
<artus> vamadir, не тупи, я выше на впн кидал линк
<vamadir> artus, ок, спасибо гляну. Только там комбайн какойто, страшновато :)
<artus> vamadir, я сам юзал, годная вещ, там просто менеджерилка всякоразных впнов, плюс искалка оных . можно найти с достаточно жирным каналом
<artus> 50 мегабит не шейпленых я находил )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> котиков так и быть, смотри. а революции устраивать не смей
<vamadir> JohnDoe_71Rus, :)
<vamadir> artus, прикольно, т.е. клиента будет вполне.как я понимаю?
<vamadir> или лучше с серваком замарочится?
<artus> vamadir, ну тебе же клиент нужен по сути.
<vamadir> да
<artus> но там мона и сервак поднять, он там кароче типа наворочаный. вобщем я его на безиксовый сервак когдато хотел для пробы впилить, но еще не разбирался
<artus> а клиент я юзал, когда нуна было впнку построить не трогая свой сервак.
<artus> на погамать с народом из за ната )
<vamadir> artus :) ок. сильно трафик на нем проседает?
<artus> vamadir, я ж грю, ищеш там по ширине канала )
<artus> просто там туева хуча серверов народ поподнимал
<artus> vamadir, Download SoftEther VPN Client + VPN Gate Client Plugin  В появившемся окне выбираем "VPN Gate Public VPN Relay Servers". Перед нами появляется окно выбора сервера.
<artus> vamadir, через него кстати народ ищет серваки для гаманья в джапане )
<vamadir> artus, ок . Если что я потом стукну тебе в приват? ну если не разберусь или вопросы будут, ок?
<artus> vamadir, дык я вроде описал чего жамкать :D
<artus> да стучи, мне не жалко)
<artus> vamadir, кстатии, http://www.vpngate.net/en/ вот еще чего есть
<artus> типа вобще проще некуда)
<vamadir> <artus> спс
<artus> @mode +b ~quassel@92-89-179-94.pool.ukrtel.net
<artus> anonymous_IRC_us, ты чего разлетался?
<anonymous_IRC_us> artus: ?
<JackLicker> Привет всем
<anonymous_IRC_us> artus: ?
<anonymous_IRC_us> Привет
<JackLicker> Я тут хочу фотошоп захреначить
<artus> anonymous_IRC_us, летаеш туда сюда, дверями хлопаеш :D
<anonymous_IRC_us> JackLicker: GIMP?
<JackLicker> Короче мне тут друг с соседнего двора посоветовал вашу убунту
<JackLicker> А фотошопа нет
<JackLicker> Как так?
<anonymous_IRC_us> JackLicker: GIMP качай!
<JackLicker> Я хочу одноклассниц раздевать в фотошопе
<anonymous_IRC_us> JackLicker: Лицензию купил уже?
<JackLicker> Нах?
<JackLicker> Кряк же
<anonymous_IRC_us> JackLicker: Плати штраф *кому-нибудь*.
<JackLicker> Зачем?
<artus> @kban JackLicker действуй
<anonymous_IRC_us> artus: :)
<artus> слишком толсто :)
<pashtetx90> :))
<pashtetx90> пользовался гимпом, не кикнули
<artus> ну ему же потролить :)
<anonymous_IRC_us> А я думал, что тут незаконное ПО запрещено.
<artus> чего оно незаконное вдрух? :) можно даже в вайне заюзать. запрещено тролить и материтцо :)
<anonymous_IRC_us> artus: незаконно его взламывать.
<anonymous_IRC_us> artus: а может и копировать вообще.
<artus> anonymous_IRC_us, ну, начнем с того что устанавливать тебе его никто не запрещает ) а уж какая у тебя там лицензия - это твои проблемы)
<anonymous_IRC_us> artus: Где-то читал, что в России в тюрьме сидели за незаконно скопированное ПО.
<artus> не, пугалки журнашлюшек :) только в комплекте с кряками и только после установки, причем за бабки. тоесть заведомо с получением выгоды)
<stanislav> привет, сообщество!
<artus> и тебе трям
<andrex> @mode +b anonymous_IRC_us
<artus> о, андрюшка проснулся )
<artus> andrex, с рождествоом :D
<andrex> да я и не спал
<andrex> и вас там всех
<andrex> анонимусы тут всякие с усами и салом тут летают
<sp-ru> парни попробуйте плиз - у кого убунта осталась)))) в консоле просто aptitude  и там гимп найти
<sp-ru> что то у меня находит одни хелпы - а если аптитуде серчь то находит
<andrex> aptitude-curses ненужон
<sp-ru> не там именно консольная утилита ) типа синаптика
<sp-ru> только в консоле
<migraine> Есть тут живые убунтята?
<sp-ru> похоже нет
<migraine> Куда попросить что-бы обновили пакет в репозиториях? Везде старая версия 2013 года.
<andrex> на ланчпад
<sp-ru> думаю это не сюда
<migraine> А ирц-чатика у них нету для пакетов?
<migraine> Обязательно на ланчпад?
<andrex> sp-ru, а ты не думай
<andrex> нету
<andrex> да
<migraine> Ну как-же так.
<migraine> (вопрос)
<andrex> ваще создай ппа и бадяж сам себе пакеты
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sp-ru: https://s30.postimg.org/rfpufyppt/2017_01_06_221820_1280x800_scrot.png
<migraine> Да я не хочу с этим возиться из-за одного vps на убунте.
<andrex> а че оно у вас такое старое то )) при чем из ппа чтоли
<JohnDoe_71Rus> поставь отдельно, не из репа
<migraine> Нету.
<sp-ru> https://s30.postimg.org/rfpufyppt/2017_01_06_221820_1280x800_scrot.png
<migraine> Я так понимаю, ноги из дебиана растут.
<migraine> Там как-раз старая версия эта.
<migraine> Даже в тестинге.
<andrex> migraine, а всякие доп репы подрублены? которые не для людей)
<migraine> andrex: а я искал сторонние, нету.
<artus> а озвучить пакет ?
<migraine> liquidsoap
<migraine> Последняя версия 1.2.*
<migraine> А в репах 1.1.1
<JohnDoe_71Rus> жидкое мыло
<migraine> Вонючее жидкое мыло.
<migraine> Я так понимаю эти пакеты они у дебиана берут.
<migraine> Или как в вашей убунте это всё устроено?
<migraine> Они кроме системных пакетов что-то сами собирают?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sp-ru: у гимпа кстати есть репы свежей чем в дистрибе
<sp-ru> z pyf.
<sp-ru> я знаю - но что я делаю не так
<sp-ru> почему просто находит а так нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да  меняют копилефты и лого и все. болгенос одним словом
<artus> migraine, эм, а что мешает с гиткаба секинсталом собрать деб?
<sp-ru> видел мой скрин
<artus> *ч
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты мой скрин копирнул назад
<migraine> artus: так там же только сорцы.
<migraine> А это оооочень долго.
<artus> migraine, 10 10 минут на все? ))
<sp-ru> http://s019.radikal.ru/i636/1701/c0/2a6a4aa66515.png
<migraine> Скорее 110.
<migraine> Очень долго оно будет на vps собираться.
<migraine> Виртуалочка за 10 баксов.
<artus> а зачем на впс? я же про деб говорю
<artus> собири у себя и залей)
<migraine> У меня арчик.
<artus> и да, если учесть что версия 1.2 вышла в июне , то чего ты хочеш :) рановато видать, не оттестили)
<migraine> Проще мейнтейнерам пожаловаться.
<artus> а что, в арчике чрут не умеют? )
<migraine> artus: ну ты охуел...
<artus> @kban migraine изыди
<sp-ru> а что ты его в бан то?
<sp-ru> а за маты
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тролл
<sp-ru> только отоброзилось
<sp-ru> так посмотрел мой скрин
<artus> а только хотел уточнить что у него за говножелезо которое 4ре метра исходников будет час компилять
<artus> :)
<sp-ru> что у меня не так то - почему только хелпы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да. у меня репа подключена
<andrex> ппц я на генте могу без чрутов всяких деб собрать ну не осиляторы ваще
<andrex> ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а я на бубунту не могу собрать
<artus> andrex, у них же аарчик :D
<sp-ru> я подрубил репу
<sp-ru> всеравно не ищет)
<artus> чет арчеводы сплошные ниосиляторы :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> убей кеш. пусть заново проиндексирует
<sp-ru> тож самое
<sp-ru> не ищет
<artus> andrex, а в качестве контрольного на дебиан рпм заинсталить? :D
<sp-ru> остальное - типа смпл и гпартед нашел норм
<artus> sp-ru, че ты там страдаеш?
<artus> aptitude search осилить не можеш? )
<sp-ru> могу
<sp-ru> он находит
<sp-ru> а так не находит
<sp-ru> выбрал пакеты debtags запоказывал
<artus> а в настройки залезть слабо? )
<sp-ru> ну так залез же
<artus> ну тогда забей, или загугли почему оно не ищет
<sp-ru> я нашел уже
<sp-ru> норм все
<artus> вобщем оно как то упорото ищет O_o , кароче нафиг ненужный костыль
<sp-ru> выбери пакеты деб
<sp-ru> и норм будет искать
<artus> слооожнооо
<sp-ru> нормально
 * andrex доволен шо ппц ^_________^
<andrex> нашел игрулю аля dwarf-fortress)) и не одну...
<artus> с такой же стремной картинкой?
<andrex> ннет
<andrex> там же не картинка была в оригинальном то
<andrex> там текст)
<andrex> RimWorld
<artus> так римворлд же няяя
<andrex> artus, японский магнитофон https://i.imgur.com/SCkm3ko.png
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-07
<andrex> @mode -b anonymous_IRC_us!*@*
<artus> утря чюлавеки )
<andrex> привет нелюд)
<Vader> Merry Christmas
<vovka> )
<artus> ／人◕ ‿‿ ◕人＼
<UNIm95> artus: Посмотрел "Эксперименты Лэйн"?
<artus> UNIm95, не, а что эт?
<artus> UNIm95, интересненькое?
<UNIm95> artus: Очень дажу
<UNIm95> даже*
<artus> UNIm95, пасяб за наводку ^_^
<andrex> фууу анимешниги
<artus> andrex, у тебя сколько за бортом?
<andrex> 13 ветер снег
<artus> уу, у тебя даже теплее чем у меняяя
<andrex> угу
<andrex> ычера в это время -2 было))
<spaik> привет гентушники
<tagezi> @voice spaik
<spaik> ))
<spaik> и тебе привет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бида печаль. подсветка на ноуте сдохла
<andrex> поменяй
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сначала надо найти что на что менять
<andrex> да лампы или матрицк на другую)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лампу менять много гемору. часто надо разобрать почти все
<andrex> пфф защиту с матрицы снять раколупать весь бутер и все се
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну да. весь бутер, фильтры поляризатор. и собрать назад без пыли
<andrex> ну тык яж делал и не раз и все норм)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> молодец
<andrex> молодцы сосут концы
<andrex> а у мну просто руки в тот момент ыли не из жопы
<artus> andrex, какая самокритичность :D
<andrex> ага
<artus> каакое там лего, какие там пазлы. собирать шкафы из конструктора - фот настоящий хардкор-конструктор
<artus> *в
<andrex> самый хардкор конструкторов это ночью босиком на него наступить
<andrex> остальное все фигня
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а ты не ходи босиком
<artus> ну хз, по мне так хардкорнее ночью босиком штангу пнуть :D
<andrex> ну или блины от нее
<andrex> а еще круче уронить это все на себя
<artus> ну уронить то что на полу валяетцо тяжело конечно :D
<artus> блин, чет я хочу маленький шуроповертик, запарился отверткой крутить саморезы :( а дрель не то совсем, хоть и регулируетцо по скорости
<andrex> да можно самого себя уронить хоть и быть на полу
<andrex> дрель саморезы модет по башку в доску вогнать на сквозь
<artus> andrex, нуу не загнать, у меня биты не в идеал к китайским саморезам, они слизывать начинают друг друга
<artus> да и без регулировки момента не удобно что не говори
<artus> или даже электроотвертку бы. хотя как по мне, я бы соткой нафиг все сколотил :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://habrastorage.org/getpro/geektimes/post_images/650/48a/60c/65048a60c495bdd1d830b79a3601cf4b.jpg ээх
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, дизигнеры такие дизигнеры
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это будущее
<artus> нед )
<andrex> аа бук за 500 тыщ
<andrex> ну нафиг
<andrex> это гиря маленькая а не будущее
<artus> зачем тебе в будущем тягать с собой байду весом за 3 кило и думать как бы не оторвать эти лапухи?
<andrex> ну он за 8
<andrex> кило
<andrex> бущ таскать ее в сумке за 500 р))
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, будущее это ториевая батарея, гибкий экран и чтоб весило пол кило максимум )))
<andrex> нейро интерефейс и все и отображение ифейса в глаз) а все остальне в облаке
<andrex> и ниче таскать ненада с собой
<artus> andrex, нуу это уже совсем нереальная хотелка ))
<artus> andrex, нейроинтерфейс возможен только если прилетят пришельцы и попытаютцо расхреначить землю :D
<andrex> блин ну как всегда
<andrex> нада планетян пинать
<andrex> а то наши ленивые жопы ниче не могут
<artus> когда будет один конкретный враг для всего человечества и цель развиватцо а не фигней страдать)
<artus> andrex, дык я не про спионерить технологию, а про включать думалку а не копилку)
<andrex> нууу с размерами вселенной и соотношением нас в ней это бует через никогда
<artus> угу, поэтому я жду не дождусь конца света и может на новом сервере будет интереснее :D
<andrex> да
<andrex> а когда он теперь?
<artus> да фиг знает, я уже устал ждать)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нейроинтерфейс и украдут все что у тебя в облаке. или вирус подсунут
<JohnDoe_71Rus> устал ждать, убейся апстену. а там респаун. возможно
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, нуу это запасной вариант :)
<artus> anonymous_IRC_us, у тебя траблы с инетом?
<anonymous_IRC_us> artus: Да.
<anonymous_IRC_us> artus: Похоже, что это провайдер отключает.
<artus> нууу так может не будеш мучатцо? ))
<anonymous_IRC_us> artus: Я же общаюсь на каналах взломщиков.
<anonymous_IRC_us> artus: Недавно проблемы с лицензиями Metasploit Framework нашёл.
<artus> прям страшный нарушитель общественного порядка? ))
<anonymous_IRC_us> artus: Пишу, жду ответа и отключаюсь. %(
<anonymous_IRC_us> *:(
<artus> anonymous_IRC_us, не, только не говори мне что на утеле рубитцо подключение каждые 5ть минут
<anonymous_IRC_us> artus: при nmap DNS-серверов отключение вообще.
<anonymous_IRC_us> artus: через Tor вышло.
<artus> anonymous_IRC_us, ну так ты или фигней прекращай страдать, или повесь себе баунсер если уж продолжаеш фигней страдать и через него виси ) просто реально бесят хождения туда сюда. они уже больгше на флуд становятцо похожи :D
<artus> ну будь ты человеком то ))
<artus> anonymous_IRC_us, кстати, а чего ты хочеш немапом днс добитцо?
<artus> или утиль до сих пор всех держит в недолокалке с возможностью поиска расшареных ресурсов?
<artus> @mode +b anonymous_IRC_us!*@*
<artus> stanislav, расказывай
<stanislav> artus:~> привет
<stanislav> бот не собирается)
<stanislav> django.db.utils.OperationalError: ВАЖНО:  пользователь "user" не прошёл проверку подлинности (по паролю)
<stanislav> ВАЖНО:  пользователь "user" не прошёл проверку подлинности (по паролю)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> куда собрался бот?
<stanislav> где его подправить бы?
<artus> почитай ман к боту)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> манннн падме, падме, умммм
<stanislav> artus:~> обкурился манов уже :l
<stanislav> отложу пока затею
<stanislav> зпт
<artus> stanislav, внезапно, может пароль не тот?? :D
<stanislav>  а где его задать?
<stanislav> так и не понял
<artus> stanislav, ммм, дай угадаю. что за бот, что за бд юзает, чем ты там занимаешся - хрен поймеш. ноооо ща каак компотика хлебну, подключусь к вселенской базе данных и сразу погляжу :D
<stanislav> artus:~> http://botbot.readthedocs.io/en/latest/install.html
<artus> а вобще в конфигах как бе )
<stanislav> затык на этапе manage.py migrate
<artus> stanislav, наверно # If your Postgres server requires a password, you'll need to override STORAGE_URL , чет такая чуйка :D
<stanislav> artus:~> там задал
<artus> потому что у тебя Postgresql и проблема аутентификации
<artus> значин фигово задал )
<stanislav> )
<stanislav> еще вариант в pg_hba.conf
<stanislav> но тоже не помогло
<artus> stanislav, эмм, а это чего за бред? иркобот?
<stanislav> да
<artus> а че, супибот взять религия не позволяет?
<artus> ubuntuhelp, прювееттт
<artus> тупой бот :D
<artus> ну хотя бунтохелп сломан, а поднимать на него ман лень )
<artus> stanislav, бери супибот, он ше вроде как вобще простой что дверной косяк
<artus> если че андрюху попинаеш. у него лектор который по идее должен заменить бунтохелпа уже практически собран. осталось ему придумать хостинг
<Sergey_IT> вечер
<tchnq> С Рождеством!
<tchnq> Есть кто?
<Leagnus> И тебя!
<tchnq> Спасибо.
<tchnq> Я в Убунте новый, и у меня проблема, гугл ничего мне не рассказывает по этому поводу
<tchnq> Кто имеет время помочь?
<Leagnus> детальнее спрашивай
<tchnq> Ubuntu 16.04. GoogleChrome последней версии. Установил extension "Hangouts". После этого иконка GoogleChrome поменялась на GoogleChromeHangouts и все. Даже если удалить extension - никакого толка.
<tchnq> Попробовал сегодня снести GoogleChrome, и накатить его по новой. Получил ту же иконку GoogleChromeHangouts.
<Leagnus> иконка в боковой панели?
<Leagnus> ну, слева, в лончере?
<Leagnus> посмотри в /usr/share/applications файл типа chrome.desktop
<Leagnus> Icon=
<tchnq> Спасибо большое. Сейчас гляну.
<tchnq> Такого файла нету, но есть сама иконка - и она от hangouts.
<stanislav> tchnq:~> у тебя хром или хромиум?
<tchnq> У меня Хром.
<tchnq> Я тут с ребятами немного выяснял. Проблема в том, что у меня UnityDock вообще не видит в системе просто "GoogleChrome". Она навсегда запомнила приложение "GoogleChrome Hangouts" и все.
<tchnq> если сделать purge google-chrome-stable и накатить его обратно - в индексе unitydock все равно остается старый добрый google chrome hangouts
<piyavking> это же юнити.
<tchnq> Надо что-то сделать с UnityDock, правда я понятия не имею как именно. Заставить его переиндексировать все приложения
<piyavking> ---Надо что-то сделать с UnityDock---
<tchnq> UnityDock - кривое?
<tchnq> Снести его? ))
<piyavking> да!
<tchnq> А как же без него?
<piyavking> юнити тоже снести
<piyavking> поставить нормальное DE
<tchnq> Я просто пока только изучаю Убунту, и все время раздражает - что-то всегда работает не так, как надо.
<stanislav> tchnq:~> снеси конфиг
<stanislav> это сбросит настройки на дефолт
<piyavking> tchnq: просто мейнстримовая убунта (с Юнити по умолчанию) - ад и кошмар.
<stanislav> tchnq:~> rm -rh .config/chrome
<tchnq> Спасибо, что открыли глаза, а то я думаю пол мира пользуется, а у меня оно не едет.
<tchnq> Попробую сейчас, отпишусь.
<piyavking> stanislav: снести конфиг хрома??
<stanislav> дф
<stanislav> да
<piyavking> OMFG
<tchnq> Да не, конфиг хрома тут не причем. Я бы сносил конфиг Unity.
<piyavking> воооооот!
<tchnq> Хорошо, что я погуглил) Я перед этим делал purge
<stanislav> tchnq:~> и что?
<tchnq> purge google-chrome-stable, потом накатил его заново - проблема воспроизводиться
<tchnq> Я же говорю, после установки этого extension-hangouts у меня unity запомнил все что касается google chrome как google-chrome-hangouts
<stanislav> а что, пурж конфиги в хомяке тоже сносит?
<stanislav> tchnq:~> вот подумай сам -- ты все удалил, а он помнит?
<stanislav> где эта память хранится?
<tchnq> Я все удалил - а unity помнит, что все, что google - то google_chrome_hangouts
<tchnq> Будь оно не ладно
<piyavking> можно попробовать полазать в dconf-editor, или как в юнити это называется.
<piyavking> а можно просто поставить вменяемое DE и начать жить.
<tchnq> И еще одно, я проверил файл google-chrome.config - там параметр "icon=googlechrome"
<tchnq> Там даже нету и слова про hangouts. Так что это однозначно бок unitydock
<tchnq> Спасибо про вменяемое DE - я после сегодняшней смене в свободное время так и сделаю.
<tchnq> Только вот как сейчас разобраться с этим hangouts icon
<Sergey_IT> картинка значения не имеет
<tchnq> Картинка сама по себе да. Но почему после удаления hangouts extension, unitydock мне предлагает запустить не Google Chrome, а Google Chrome Hangouts?
<tchnq> В чем логика, если то, что оно предлагает, уже давно не в системе?
<tchnq> Один добрый парень посоветовал мне проверить "Well you can try looking in the /usr/share/applications/google-chrome-stable.desktop file using sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/google-chrome-stable.desktop"
<tchnq> Я проверил - там прописан правильный параметр. А вот тут "/usr/share/applications" лежит именно эта кривая иконка от hangouts
<artus> @kban --host Admin1488
<artus> tchnq, а в чем кипиш? выбери себе вручную иконку, в ствойствах. ну илиже в апликейшенсах пропиши нужную. ну бывает, сломал хром сам себя. напиши багрепорт )
<artus> andrex, напомниш потом как приват вырубать в вичате
<geekimho> Приветствую. Есть кто живой ?
<artus> во, вроде нашел
<artus> geekimho, аану в личку мне постучи :)
<geekimho> Зачем ? :)
<artus> проверяю долетит ли :D не боись, не кусаюсь )
<artus> о, чедесато, закрыто :D
<artus> *у
<artus> andrex, все, я вспомнил про +g ))
<geekimho> :)
<artus> @mode -v andrex
<artus> geekimho, а ты чего не спишш? ))
<geekimho> рано ещё
<artus> да вроде уже можно было бы )
<geekimho> решил посмотреть пользуется ли наро mirc :)
<artus> этим убожеством еще кто-то пользуетцо? есть же хексчат
<geekimho> в постсоветском пространстве почти нет, за бугром есть слои общества кот-е пользуются )
<artus> geekimho, зачем за бугром протухшее у настолько унылое поделие, к тому же еще и платное?
<geekimho> собственно за бугром же придумали это :) не знаю зачем )
<artus> geekimho, и да, дабы внести ясность, ты определись что такое mIrc (говноклиент) и IRC :)
<artus> а за упоминание в качестве сети mirc когдато были по сусалам, да :D
<artus> не сильно но обидно :D
<geekimho> :D
<artus> @mode -b  *!*@broadband-109-173-22-58.nationalcablenetworks.ru
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-08
<andrex> бррр
<andrex> artus, /quote help umode вот те шпора на будущее
<artus> хмм, комуто попадался Netis WF2780 часом?
<andrex> ага вчера на улице нашел)
<artus> andrex, бубубу :D
<artus> да блин, с нынешним количеством рукожопов все так пичально. у одних нытье что 5ггц через 3 несущие стены не больше пяти мегабит выдает и ваще пичаль, другие на гигабитном подключении имеют не мение 400 мегабит, причем по тестам
<artus> на оверклокере норм. даа пофиг, с учетом что буду брать с пополама ибо отдам свой старый dir 320 - че мне паритцо :D адин фиг выше сотки входящей пока не светит от прова.
<artus> andrex, кстати, у меня ашш подгорать стало от попыток загуглить чего либо по вичату, но фиг там, онли wechat и остальное говно выдает :(
<andrex> :D
<andrex> а шо там гуглить доки на сайте weechat а есть же
<andrex> и на их дев ресурсе чето есть
<artus> доки не хочуу, хочу на русише какие нить няшки )
<andrex> таже фигня
<andrex> но нету)
<andrex> есть чето аля /exec /filter  итд можно ваять всякие регулярки и прочую фигню для автоматизации
<artus> это я уже видел, с таким раскладом можно плагинку стянуть для фильтра
<andrex> а вот анти флуд выпилили чето придется либо плагин писать либо както еще
<artus> кстати, а бунтохелб не кикает уже?
<artus> за флуд? или он просто сломался?
<andrex> кикает
<artus> или это фринод?
<artus> а, он опов не кикает
<andrex> @kick andrex
<artus> andrex, я про флуд )
<andrex> неа поломато же
<andrex> он не кикал никогда на моей памяти
<andrex> нада погуглить
<andrex> может мона заставить
<artus> кикал, еще каак кикал )
<andrex> когда?
<artus> ну когда , лет 5 тому точно кикал :D
<andrex> ну лет пять тому я не видел
<andrex> ))
<artus> че не видел, я тут только опом уже больше 6ти лет :D
<andrex> и 6 и 7 тоже
<artus> а до этого сколько еще сидел. за флуд он выбрасывал , правда не помнб за сколько строк
<andrex> 4 или 5ть строк судя по правилам
<andrex> там не строки должны ыть а время их написания
<andrex> к примеру за 30 сек 4 строки и выкинул нафиг
<artus> ну вобщем сломался как всегда :D надо лектора приводить) ток хостинг ему найти
<andrex> дык у тя свойже?
<andrex> я не помню но помоему лимнория щас в репах бунты есть уже
<artus> ну там не поместитцо по ресам :( попробуя конечно выбить еще одну виртуалку, только когда поймаю друзяку у которого стоит сервак :D
<artus> если конечно будут свободные ipшники
<andrex> да щас фринода банит за нескольких с 1 ипишника
<andrex> я както бота пытался авести с виртуалки на которой знца оно забанио))
<artus> andrex, бред ибо серые никто не отменял) да и плащик же
<andrex> плащик не работает при коннекте
<artus> andrex, ну как бе на моей знце висели что баронос, что скай - проблем никаких)
<andrex> оно на том этапе фильтрует
<andrex> дак то знца
<artus> andrex, скорее всего банит за прецеденты
<artus> andrex, дык авторизация же с одного ip приходит
<andrex> ну фз
<andrex> либо глюки
<artus> скорее всего
<andrex> ибо когда получается когда нет
<andrex> щас либо 2 виртуалку подымать с другим ипшником либо пробовать на этой но както не зочу потом опять с ними трындеть чтоб разрулили
<artus> andrex, да бреед же :D банить за дубли - это сразу выпилить все баунсеры и серые сети - это же жесть :D
<andrex> либо они както определяют че лезет
<andrex> баунсер это или тварь ходячая
<artus> кароче надо глобально на фриноде /ban *
<artus> ЖВ
<artus> :D
<andrex> хех у бунухелпа даже нет supybot.abuse
<artus> andrex, в смысле?
<andrex> @config abuse
<andrex> там флуд протект
<artus> дак чем оно грозит?
<andrex> @search flood
<ubuntuhelp> supybot.abuse.flood, supybot.abuse.flood.command, supybot.abuse.flood.command.maximum, supybot.abuse.flood.command.punishment, supybot.abuse.flood.command.invalid, supybot.abuse.flood.command.invalid.maximum, supybot.abuse.flood.command.invalid.punishment, supybot.abuse.flood.ctcp, supybot.abuse.flood.ctcp.maximum, supybot.abuse.flood.ctcp.punishment, supybot.plugins.FloodProtect, (2 more messages)
<andrex> во есть
<andrex> чето я не так искал)
<artus> ну воть)
<andrex> @config supybot.abuse.flood list
<andrex> @config abuse.flood list
<andrex> забыл все уже как этим ботом рулить)
<andrex> @config channel #ubuntu-ru supybot.plugins.ChanTracker.floodPermit 4
<andrex> @list
<ubuntuhelp> Admin, AntiScrawls, AutoMode, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, ChannelLogger, Config, Ctcp, Dict, Encyclopedia, FloodProtect, Google, IRCstatus, Linux, Memo, Misc, Network, Owner, Ping, Poll, Reply, Seen, Services, Status, String, Time, Topic, Translate, User, Utilities, and Web
<andrex> @load ChanTracker
<andrex> пффф
<andrex> artus, сам рули у мну админ прав нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://youtu.be/jc0hwvZSbkk?t=24 запуск  бота
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDkNR3OUxSk нна бота запуск те)
<artus> @load ChanTracker
<artus> @load ChanTracker
<artus> andrex, нее, не хватает у меня тоже )
<andrex> пффф
<andrex> мва нада пинать он вроде мог
<artus> ему овнер нужен же для модулей
<artus> andrex, да смысл его пинать, тут бота проще поменять)
<andrex> :D
<andrex> тогда грина дада пинать чтоб добавил в чанлист
<andrex> и димку чтобы конфиги отдал
<andrex> )
<artus> :)
<andrex> всех нада пинать
<artus> andrex, а потом они соберутцо в кучу и начнут отпиныватцо :D
<andrex> или так попробовать
<andrex> @config list supybot.plugins.FloodProtect
<ubuntuhelp> #durationBan, #durationLongBan, #enable, #maxBanToLongBan, #maxKick, #maxKickToBan, #reasonBan, #reasonKick, lifeQueueBan, lifeQueueKick, lifeQueueLongBan, and public
<andrex> ну ваще все понятнааа)
<artus> ммм?
<andrex> да не понятна ниче че там за че)
<andrex> @config list supybot.abuse.flood
<ubuntuhelp> @command and @ctcp
<artus> andrex, как банлист смотреть напомни
<andrex> на канае?
<artus> угуу
<andrex> или боте
<andrex> /ban
<artus> точно )
<andrex> /mode +b
<andrex> /mode +q
<andrex> /quiet
<artus> andrex, да эт я помню )
<artus> а че дарк в бане ? :D
<artus> @mode -b *!~quassel@92-89-179-94.pool.ukrtel.net
<andrex> @mode +b anonymous_IRC*!*@*
<andrex> @mode -b  anonymous_IRC_us!*@*
<andrex> artus, фз)
<andrex> @mode -b anonymous_IRC*!*@*
<andrex> вроде летать перестал
<artus> andrex, это тебе так кажетцо )
<artus> andrex, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23763648/
<andrex> это ус
<andrex> а он щас не ус
<andrex> и вроде не летал)
<artus> andrex, наивный :D
<andrex> он вроде типо хацлер
<andrex> artus, ща вломает тебе debbian))
<artus> угу, мне страашно :D
<andrex> ха кто то на форуме кста плакал что бунту его ломают каждый раз как переставит)
<artus> ну да, это же бунта ) ее все ломают сразу как ставишь :D
<andrex> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=285491.msg2248291#msg2248291
<andrex> да там чувак чето сам себе нагородил
<andrex> )
<artus> andrex, ааа, а чего это за лог такой? :D
<andrex> картинка же
<andrex> 000
<artus> да я про информативность взлома :D
<artus> хотя если персонаж на столько туп то тут уже ничего не поделать :D и главное он фсегда на стреме, ибо в опасностее )
<andrex> ахаха списание платы за овердрафт)) во сбер ваще при том что он не работает это овердрафт
<andrex> и не зя его задать он всега 0 типо безопасность)
<artus> норм ) это фсе шпиены)
<andrex> да 73 копейки жалко ващеее
<andrex> нада будет спросить у них с фигли это вдрух
<andrex> вроде никогда небыло а тут на те
<artus> andrex, а налюбить ? а вдрух спустишь на тормозах. а на фоне милионеов - прибавка на побухать к концу месяца))
<andrex> дооо
<andrex> меня то налюбиш но
<andrex> пасадю за не обоснованное обогащение)
<anonymous_IRC> Опять дисконнекты пошли. :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.9.1/ вот ребята стараются пыхтят
<artus> вот неугомонные :D
<andrex> а мне мать пришла
<artus> andrex, зачем?
<andrex> жду теперь 2 проца и памят
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сказала что совсем родителей забыл
<artus> :D
<andrex> еслиб моя мать пришла яб посидел и помер от страха перед этим сделав стену из кирпичей
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, еще атец зайдет и будет праздник)
<andrex> тоже с отцом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эх. а мне надо 4 гига ddr2 и 4 гига so-dimm ddr2
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, береш плашку на 2 гига, режеш вдоль, и у тебя 2 по две )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и лампу или целую матрицу на ноут
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, бери илича )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чего?
<artus> лампу
<andrex> береш ддр2 режеш пополам и у тя 2 со дим
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://life-town.ru/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/49.jpg
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, глаавное чтоб крышка не оплавилась :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скорей глазки вытекут
<artus> рафик убижаль, но он ниувинават :D
<andrex> у рафик есть мерседес телефон в машина
<artus> ну да, мандарин сладкий, сезон, надо бизнес делать
<andrex> агурец не попер ибо не арбуз
<andrex> я вот че подумал главно шоб мну не тунули на года 4 лишения свободы)
<andrex> за заказы не сертифицированного железа)
<artus> andrex, что за маразм? )
<andrex> а вот так вот)
<artus> мдя, как все запущено
<andrex> ввоз не сертифицированного  оборудования итд гразит тюрьмой типо тероризм там итд
<artus> andrex, буш из камеры опить :D кстати, ты же на красную пойдеш, как опер :D
<andrex> щас даже за телефоны из китая могут засадить
<andrex> типо устройство шифрования и передач данных
<artus> нууу... зарание извините
<artus> @mode +v artus
<artus> совсем ебанулись :D
<andrex> а там либо ты его нашел то будет административка либо ты его купил и тебе будет 4 года
<artus> andrex, но это эе феерично просто
<andrex> угу
<andrex> фсб такое фсб
<andrex> и таможня такое таможня
<andrex> и прочие
<artus> andrex, а статью за сидение в амеровских сетях еще не шьют? )
<andrex> фз
<andrex> пока недодумались)
<andrex> кста за заниженую ценну тоже могут накрутить
<artus> andrex, дык это, а че, за яблоки не сажают? хто ж их сертифицировал то :D
<andrex> ну яблоки несанкционированого доступа не предоставляют
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, еще и средство негласного получения информации
<artus> andrex, дык разговор же про несертифицированый. да и кто кто а яблоки какраз несанционированый доступ как бе :) особенно если учесть что владельцем техники все еще являетцо эпл и он лишь в аренду дает свои апараты)
<andrex> http://www.tsouz.ru/db/entr/norm-prav-doc/ediniy_perechen/Pages/default.aspx http://www.consultant.ru/document/cons_doc_LAW_128739/1aad6fe079cd2555c9c329d872dfca33764f738f/ https://digital.report/zakonodatelstvo-rossii-kriptografiya/
<artus> о чем почемуто стадо эплофанатов забывают)
<andrex> а америкоский ты не сможеш юзать ву нас) а не америкосский он сертифицирован
<artus> чет берут меня сомнения :D
<andrex> а какойнить сяоми покупаеш и все приплыл
<artus> ну че, телеграф еще никто не отменял :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если сяомы продается в российском магазине с сертификатом все чисто
<andrex> а они не все
<andrex> да и никого не волнует пока тебе все бумаги туда в посылку не положат что все норм будут делать тя без вазилина
<andrex> даже если продается он)
<andrex> вдруг там чето накручено намучено какойнить чип с прослушкой в нутри)
<andrex> или бомба
<andrex> еще спецификацию могут потребовать
<artus> скоро будет у вас как в кндр. единый планшет, скриншот каждой запущенной програмы прямиком майору, и только внутренний чебурашка :)
<andrex> ахаха
<andrex> про планшеты напомнил
<andrex> в германии сваяли за гос бабки планшеты в мед учереждения с деланые на коленке со скотчем и соплями и толщиной сантиметра 9
<andrex> серожка
<Sergey_IT> ку
<artus> о, точно сирожа :D кукууу
<Sergey_IT> а ты сомневался? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> майоров на всех не хватит
<artus> а вдрухх его похитили и ты подставной?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чем докажешь?
<Sergey_IT> чего-то боты разошлись (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а ну выкладывай, узи селезенки, рентген грудной клетки и анализ мочи не старше 10 дней
<Sergey_IT> приезжай - все выложу
<artus> Sergey_IT, а дактилоскопический снимок левой ноги есть? :D
<Sergey_IT> так заходи - отпечатаю в любом количестве )
<artus> ну главное что я знаю что есть :D
<Sergey_IT> уверен? А проверить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот и прокололся. гат! враги сереге всю дактилоскопию на левой пятке сожгли кислотой. когда пароль от сервера пытали
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а может рашпилем стерли, мы еще не увенрены
<artus> ааа, я тихо пригораю от сведетелей ужасов пищевых добавок. прям хочетцо взять и погладить лопатой по лицу таких личностей
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://img.mysku-st.ru/uploads/images/02/75/14/2017/01/07/6eefb2.jpg
<Sergey_IT> JohnDoe_71Rus: хорошо смотришься )
<Sergey_IT> ночи... анализы выслал
<akok1337> hehe
<tchnq> Hi all. Как справится с Rhythmbox на Ubuntu 16.04 LTE, чтобы он читал русские теги?
<Sergey_IT> http://www.linuxrussia.com/2013/05/easy-tag-ubuntu.html
<Sergey_IT> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B2_%D0%B0%D1%83%D0%B4%D0%B8%D0%BE%D1%84%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-01
<Sergey_IT> Всех с дежавю - опять 1 января.
<diogenes_> spasibo vzaimno.
<malignus> Привет
<malignus>  
<malignus> v
<malignus> Кто как отмечал? Выжившие есть?
<diogenes_> ещё не совсем ясная картина, надо фотки с вчерашнего посмотреть и постараться найти там себя
<Sergey_IT> рано еще вспоминать
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-02
<vir0id> А чего это с каналом-то случилось?
<vir0id> Чего так мало людей?
<sveta> Привет, vir0id.
<sveta> Не знаю, почему так, я исправно читаю и отвечаю, когда знаю.
<vir0id> Не ну... я давно тут не был. С тех пор всё поменялось
<vir0id> удивился просто
<sveta> С новым годом тогда вас. Я тут только недавно, где-то с 2014, причём не знаю, кто здесь кто, прото отвечаю по вопросам и всё тут.
<vir0id> Это хорошо, не все такие отзывчивые как ты. И тебя с наступившим. Хотя... возможно все еще празднуют. У вас там ведь 2 недели празднуют
<aleksei`> утра всем и с НГ!!!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> очухался :) 2-е на дворе ужо
<aleksei`> ну дык да, очухался на работе )
<aleksei`> хотя ещё плоховато как-то ...
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: C Новым!
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: с новым
<tagezi> нужно менять роутер.. чото он вообще подыхает
<diogenes_> tagezi, 3G лучше )
<tagezi> угу.. п ри условии что у меня в квартире даже говорить по мобильнику не получается.. однозначно лучше..
<diogenes_> ну есть жэ life-hack можно антэнке из пивной бутылки сделать
<diogenes_> 40 GB в месяц хватае
<diogenes_> т
<Sergey_IT> дождем видимо залило все
<Sergey_IT> связь в такую погоду всегда хуже
<diogenes_> вот у всех вокруг связь плохая при таких условиях, а если свет вырубят то вообще как в тундре все сидят без инэта, и только у меня всё всегда в порядке, даже когда электричество вырубают, я эще на акумуляторе часа 3 и инэте торчу, в то вр
<diogenes_> емя как все скрипя зкбами завидуют ))
<Sergey_IT> это где так?
<diogenes_> у меня здесь ) да и ещё за что люблю 3G, так это за супер мобильность, когда надо куда-то поехать в любую точку страны, просто взял модем в карман и инэт всегда с тобой, просто везде, даже в дикой степи у тебя доступ и инэту есть.
<Sergey_IT> у меня через телефон так, где 4g 3g
<diogenes_> ну и через телефон можно только он бысто разряжаеться
<diogenes_> да и вся насыщеная работа на компе делаеться и телефон не замена этому
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в дикой степи удача поймать 2Ге
<aleksei`> Sergey_IT,  с НГ!!!
<Sergey_IT> aleksei`: С Годом!
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-03
<aleksei`> утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 03.01 за окном все та же серая уныль
<Sergey_IT> ку
<ovcelov> Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста аналоги таких команд как winsat и wmic для линукс
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-04
<aleksei`> утра всем
<diogenes_> ytro
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: все мучаешься?
<tagezi> да
<tagezi> это из-за старого роутера
<Sergey_IT> зима то у вас есть?
<Sergey_IT> давно бы сменил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: в данный момент я сижу через nexx 1520. а в другом месте у меня nexx 3020 перешитый в зухел
<piyavking> проба
<piyavking> простите, меня дисконнектнуло.
<Sveta> Работает.
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-05
<aleksei`> утра
<diogenes_> утра
#ubuntu-ru 2018-01-07
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Sergey_IT> с Рождеством!
<diogenes_> с Рождеством! а кого?
<diskin> всех всех!
<diogenes_> неа, рождество кого?
<Sergey_IT> diogenes_, а тебе кого надо?
<diogenes_> Sergey_IT, ладно проехали )
<Sergey_IT> diogenes_, куда?
<diogenes_> Sergey_IT, к баръеру )
<Sergey_IT> "давайте жить дружно"
<Sergey_IT> агрессия - тупик
<diogenes_> толерантность ещё опасней
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вот у меня на днях было рождество
<diogenes_> JohnDoe_71Rus, хаха так это с твоим рождеством нас тут поздравляют
<Sergey_IT> JohnDoe_71Rus, с Днюхой! )
#ubuntu-ru 2018-12-31
<artus> с наступающим)
#ubuntu-ru 2019-01-01
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: с Новым годом!
#ubuntu-ru 2019-01-03
<chame> драсте
<SergeyIT> ку
<chame> привет
#ubuntu-ru 2019-01-04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> обновился с 14.04 -> 16.04 https://i.imgur.com/1Z04gnw.jpg это лечится?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вляпался в процессе обновления https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7mD5WjrpxW/
#ubuntu-ru 2019-01-06
<SergeyIT> andrex: c Новым годом!
<SergeyIT> куда пропал?
<andrex> спал
<andrex> ))
<SergeyIT> 2 месяца? (
<andrex> SergeyIT: и вас по тому же месту
<SergeyIT> не достанешь )
#ubuntu-ru 2019-12-31
<qwertuttyty> кто знает в vlc добавить остальные кодеки для кодирования можно? mpeg2, mpeg1. В списках эти кодеки для кодирования есть а по факту пишет кодеки не установлены
<qwertuttyty> может не не установлены, а отсутствуют на английском пишет.
<qwertuttyty> поиском не чего не нашол
<qwertuttyty> есть такое подозрение ffmpeg обрезанный а другого в репозитории нет для vlc
<andrex> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<andrex> стваишь и все
<qwertuttyty> нет это нето
<qwertuttyty> ubuntu-restricted-extras как я понял это то, что предлагается установить в начале установки ubuntu. Я это устанавливал во время установки убунту это к vlc кодировщикам не имеет отношения. Поставил сейчас тоже не играет роли ubuntu-restricted-extras. "Ошибка вещания/пе
<qwertuttyty> рекодирования:
<qwertuttyty> VLC не может открыть кодер mp1v видео" Короче как я понял вырезали так чтобы поставить нельзя было не собрав  самому эти кодеки для vlc.
<qwertuttyty> я както задавал этот вопрос vlc не чего мне внятного не ответили кроме они не свободные их нет как я понял. А что делать не ответили. может нек ому было а может не захотели.
<andrex> это проблема vlc
<andrex> делай баг репорт
<andrex> с дебаг выхлопом
<andrex> vlc чето там --ignoreconfig -vvv
<qwertuttyty> тоесть у vlc есть только x264  и  theora, vp8, x265. Посмотрю
<qwertuttyty> vlc --ignoreconfig -vvv
<qwertuttyty> VLC media player 3.0.8 Vetinari (revision 3.0.8-0-gf350b6b5a7)
<qwertuttyty> vlc: unknown option or missing mandatory argument `--ignoreconfig'
<qwertuttyty> Try `vlc --help' for more information.
<qwertuttyty> только не убунту, а Ubuntu-Mate 20.04
<qwertuttyty> да тоже самое и в 18 версии
<qwertuttyty> и в 17
<qwertuttyty> страно удалили в настройках кодировать выбрать этими кодеками можно а что делать чтобы этими кодеками можно было кодировать не извесно.
<qwertuttyty> на windiws такая ситуация только с dirak кодировщиком. В списке есть, а кодировать нет возможности
<qwertuttyty> но на win  c дираком хуже vlc не пишет нет такого кодировщика а закрывается
<qwertuttyty> короче как я понял  все так любят x264, что пропустили как остальные кодировщики удалили, а способа как вернуть или нет или неизвестен большенству
<qwertuttyty> а может не саглосованость разрабочиков убунты и vlc и пропустили что ubuntu-restricted-extras не работает
<qwertuttyty> есть vlc для win по этому для меня не критично
#ubuntu-ru 2020-01-01
<Sergey_IT> С Новым годом!!! Однако....
#ubuntu-ru 2020-01-04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> очень интересно OBS Studio не видит аудио канала, на индикаторе нет уровней сигнала
